#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-03
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept.svg
<Tonio-> you might not like but juste be honest ;)
<allee> Tonio-: the CDROM needs a bit more contrast.  Try ctrl-- until it's as small as in window deko.  Hard to spot
<Tonio-> yep
<Tonio-> contrast in not well actually
<Tonio-> but appart from that ?
<Tonio-> it was hard to find something really different from synaptic ;)
<allee> Tonio-: gnome 'is' brown and kde is blue.   Not sure what this brainstorm will tell us
<Tonio-> allee: yep but a bluebox ?
<allee> blueray disk??? ;)
<Tonio-> LOL
<Tonio-> I mean, the box is brown because, well boxes are brown ;)
<allee> Tonio-: seriously it was just a thought that jumped to my mind.  No idea if it's helpful
<Tonio-> but yep, maybe we ahve something to do with colors
<Tonio-> it maybe doesn't suit enough with kde color sheme... that's my feeling, do you agree allee ?
<allee> blue box (transparent like trash icon) with grey CD?
<allee> Tonio-: again just brainstorming
<Tonio-> maybe putting blue colors on the cd
<Tonio-> I'm testing
<Riddell> Tonio-: nice
<allee> Tonio-: at least the CDROM should be bigger compared to the box
<Riddell> very nice actually, I'm just too tired to complement better just now
<Riddell> I don't think it needs blue but it could do with a crystal effect
<allee> Tonio-: instead of the label on the box use a blue '>' icons that is used 'everywhere in adept window
<Riddell> allee: nice idea
<allee> at least when _I_ think for a 'typical' symbol for adept a blue '>' pops up.  Of course this only helps to recognize when you run adept once ;)
<Riddell> although I don't think there's an SVG of that
<Tonio-> allee: bigger than the box ?
<Tonio-> in front of the box in fact no ?
<Riddell> CD size looks fine
<Riddell> hello hyperactivecrond 
<hyperactivecrond> hey
<hyperactivecrond> why doesn't ogg/vorbis lib come with kubuntu-desktop?
<Tonio-> allee: problem is that the label is about invisible when you resize
<Tonio-> but I will add this yes
<allee> the > in from of the box maybe 'written' on the label or as a replacement.  But I assume for small icons one will not see it anymore
<Riddell> hyperactivecrond: it does
<hyperactivecrond> hmm...
<hyperactivecrond> my bad
<Riddell> another satisfied customer :)
<allee> my maybe just a cd with the overlayed '>' ?
<Tonio-> overlayed ?
<Tonio-> -> my dictionnary ;)
<allee> I mean '>' should not look like it's printed on the CD.  Just a CDROM symbol with a big fat slightly transparent '>' in front
<Tonio-> Riddell: needs two icons no ?
<Tonio-> one for adept and one for adept updater ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: hmm, yes. good point
<Riddell> the updater icon should be a variant of the plain adept one
<allee> one with '>' other with 'v' ;)
<Tonio-> okay, so I will do the second adding the "full upgrade" button on the front instead of the label
<Riddell> Tonio-: sounds good
<Tonio-> allee, Riddell: http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_updater.svg
<Tonio-> is that good for you ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: wonderful
<Tonio-> okay
<Tonio-> I'm preparing the icon for adept manaer
<allee> yeah, much better (defenitely better than anything I could do!!)  I still have the impression that it's worth a try to make the CD bigger so it's more visible in the small icon version
<Tonio-> I just hope this will be nice when resized
<Tonio-> this is the problem, you can't guess how it becomes when you resize it to 16x16
<allee> Tonio-: load in konqueror and use ctrl-- several times
<Tonio-> done and I must say I'm not in love with the result unfortunatly ;)
<Tonio-> but playing with rounds and border size could help resolving this
<sebas> Tonio-: Nitpicking, is the wonkiness shown in http://vizzzion.org/~sebas/tmp/adept.png on purpose or my broken client?
<Riddell> sebas: what's your SVG program?
<sebas> Riddell: That "thing" in konqueror, maybe ksvg (from breezy, right what you were afraid of maybe).
<Riddell> yes, ksvg
<sebas> Refreshing / zooming does not help, btw.
<Riddell> ah, I see the part you're looking at
<Riddell> I presume that isn't the desired effect but I think it's a common issue with ksvg
<Tonio-> allee, Riddell: http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_manager.svg
<Tonio-> is all of that okay for you ?
<allee> sebas: svg looks fine in hoary and breezy.  There were some kde* updates lately.  Maybe this confuses konqueror (logout/in should fix it)
<Tonio-> sebas: I also use ksvg and it if fine.
<Tonio-> Did you try with maybe firefox for example ?
<sebas> My firefox doesn't do svg
<allee> Tonio-: try split left right in konqueror and load the two versions.  As small icons the diff between blue and green is hard to spot
<Tonio-> yes, it needs a plugin....
<Tm_T> preparing to (re)booting breezy ->
<Tonio-> allee: I know
<Tonio-> that's the problem
* sebas quickly updates to $latest.
<Tonio-> the icons don't suit nice when reduced a lot....
<Tonio-> damn, damn, damn ;)
<Tonio-> any idea allee  ?
<Tonio-> maybe removing the cd
<allee> Tonio-: FWIW get rid of the box and just use the CD and the 2 different symbols???
<sebas> Ken Wimer from the Oxygen team proposed creating special, smaller versions. But that might not be workable.
<Tonio-> just the box
<allee> he
<Tonio-> it'l help maiking a bigger place on the front
<Tonio-> and then place the green and blue...
<Tonio-> I'm trying
<Riddell> Tonio-: I'm not a fan of random arrows on icons
<allee> nite all
<Tonio-> Riddell: random ? you mean "fetch update" icon ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: no, on your latest adept_manager.svg
<Riddell> icons with arrows in opposing directions just say "there's an action here but I can't describe it"
<Tonio-> yep, I added the "fetch update" two greens arrows
<Tonio-> is that what you don't like ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> too much like random arrows
<Tonio-> okay, I'll find something else
<allee> mhmm, current icon is more like a mime-type icon. Adept is an app so we need a logo.  So we are free to choose the symbol(s), right?
<Tonio-> allee, Riddell: http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_updater2.svg
<Riddell> Tonio-: sticky note seemed fine to me :)
<Tonio-> that's better when reduced, definetly
<Riddell> Tonio-: not sure it's as recognisable
<Tonio-> the problem is that the icon isn't nice at all when reduced.....
<Tonio-> okay let's test again ;)
<Tonio-> Riddell: habe ou tried to reduce ?
<allee> As a more abstract logo (idea)  a blue '>' with one while wing?  A lying CD with a '>' standing upright on it?
* allee goes now to bed, promised!
<Tonio-> whithout box in fact ?
<Tonio-> yep that can help ;)
<Tonio-> just a cd and the blue arrox ;) you mean this ?
<Tonio-> arrow
<Tonio-> that might be nice for adept-updater but for the manager ?
<allee> yes the blue left (and down arrow) should be pretty visible also in small sizes.  update a blue 'v' manager a '>'
<Tonio-> down for updater ?
<Tonio-> I prefer "up" cause this is the software update icon
<allee> yes (compare kget)
<allee> Tonio-: yeah, up makes more sense
<Tonio-> I'm trying
<Tonio-> up for updater and right for manager
<Tonio-> Riddell: how do you find the idea ?
<Tm_T> hello again
<Riddell> I think the adept and adept-updater icons should be very similar
<Riddell> Tonio-: idea sounds fine
<Tonio-> Riddell: the problem is that with just a cd and no box, it is not very clear, so many apps have a cd as logo....
<Tonio-> probably just the box with no cd sound more "clear" to the people.....
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> ark got box and arrow?
<sebas> An update didn't fix the wonkiness, btw.
* sebas goes to bed.
<Riddell> I like the first origional icon you posted
<Riddell> and the first updater icon
<Tonio-> Riddell: but they are crappy when reduced, really...... that's the problem !
<Tonio-> I'm trying to export to svg and we'll see ;)
<Riddell> 16x16 and 22x22 icons always have to be touched up
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> always?
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> aye, sir
<Tm_T> note to self: prepare to spend time when dist-upgrading
<Tm_T> bray with me, booting to breezy(?) ->
<Tm_T> pray I mean
<Tm_T> anyway :p ->
* Riddell brays
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> well well well
<Tm_T> X has some issues, it seems
<Tm_T> Riddell: I try to do that package in next 8 hours, if I can't, I'll tell it ya
<Tonio-> Riddell: steel there ?
<Tonio-> http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_icons.tar.gz
<Tonio-> I'll change a few details to increase visibility in the next days, but well, that my sound better than nothing for the moment ;)
<Tm_T> hmm, no working X here
<Tm_T> font issue, got it
* Tm_T shut his mouth for awhile
<Tm_T> Riddell: sorry but I think I can't do that package, I messed my system :p
<Riddell> Tm_T: what's messed?
<Tm_T> well, first was xorg&fonts
<Tm_T> now, X works, BUT every key n keyboard canges resolution
<Tm_T> in X, not in console
<Tm_T> :/
<Riddell> that's a bit freaky
<Tm_T> aye, sir
<Tm_T> breezy <3
<Tm_T> hmm, some x thingie is taking keyboard?
<Tm_T> err, great
<Tm_T> gdm doesn't give me option to get back console =)
<Tm_T> so fucking great
<Tm_T> hmm, strange
<Tm_T> ubuntu-live doesn't work either, maybe knoppix :p
<Riddell> Tonio-: icons are in
<Riddell> thanks very much
<Tonio-> Riddell: just rebuilt them
<Tonio-> you might find that better...
<Tonio-> damn I should have told you to wait....
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_updater.svg
<Tonio-> don't you prefer this ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: looks funky
<Tonio-> would you prefer this ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: it would be best to have a crystal style shine on it
<Riddell> so much like what you just pointed me to but with a curve on the shine
<Tonio-> okay
<Tonio-> problem is I don't how to make that effect ;) I'm not designer ;)
<Tonio-> let me check
<Riddell> look at the folder SVG icons for example
<Tonio-> yep, you would like an crystal svg icon in fact...
<Tonio-> and what about the color sheme, do you prefer the actual or the old one ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: new colour scheme looks nice
<Tonio-> okay, but with crystal svg effect
<Tonio-> I'm looking to kmail svg icon, which has about the same color sheme and crystal effect
<Riddell> it doesn't have the double curve that the folder icons have
<Tm_M> got idea while sitting in bus, keyb in X is misbehaving because some fi-package is f*cked maybe?
<Riddell> fi package?
<Tm_M> finnish
<Tm_M> that's the kb layout I'm supposed to use
<Tm_M> have to try that when I get back home
<Tm_M> gotta go now
<Tonio-> Riddell: can you imagin I'm doing everything with a touchpad ^^ no mouse out there.....
<Riddell> Tonio-: yuck
<Tonio-> yep lol
<Tonio-> I've understand the main effect for crystal
<Tonio-> I'm doing it right now
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_updater.svg -> added the effect you wanted ;)
<Riddell> Tonio-: nice, but doesn't have the double curve you can find on the folder icons
<Tonio-> double curve ?
<Tonio-> you mean ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/crsc-filesys-folder_cyan.svgz
<Riddell> see the curved shine on the front of the folder
<Riddell> that's very classicly "crystal"
<Tonio-> a kind of shadow is missing you mean ?
<Riddell> well the other half of the shine is the shadow
<Tonio-> okay I understand.... let's go
<Riddell> it might not work of course but that's what I was getting at
<Tonio-> well the problem is that this curve is easy to place when you have a kind of "plate" surface, but with a cube.......
<Tonio-> I make a test
<Tonio-> I can put it on the cd with ease to start
<Riddell> Tonio-: kmess got in the archive by the way
<Riddell> Tonio-: you should check it compiled then check it downloads and runs
<Tonio-> okay ;) thanks for this !
<Tonio-> Riddell: tested; it works like a charm ^^
<lamont-away> Riddell: the current? ICE report is: kaffeine_0.7-0ubuntu4 kdebindings_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu3 kdeedu_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu4 kdegraphics_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu2 kdenetwork_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu3 kdepim_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu2 kdetoys_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu1 kdeutils_4:3.4.2-0ubuntu1 knetworkconf_0.6.1-3ubuntu6 koffice_1:1.4.1-0ubuntu6 konversation_0.18-1ubuntu3 ksystemlog_0.3.2-0ubuntu1 sanekonsole_0.2-0ubuntu1
<lamont-away> although you may have fixed some of those with uploads already....
<lamont-away> and that's just main
<lamont-away> (hppa of course)
<Riddell> lamont-away: ok, it shouldn't be too hard to fix those same as kdelibs and kdebase
<lamont-away> right
<lamont-away> mind you, I don't think any of them are blocking ubuntu-desktop. :-)
* Riddell adds to today's TODO
* lamont-away must run
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_updater.svg -> is this the kind of double curve you would like to see ?
<Tonio-> the problem is that a cube a multiple faces, and if I had double curve on each of them, it might be a bit too much I think....
<Tonio-> maybe just on the cd ??? what do you think ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: that's the one
<Riddell> I think on the two large sides of the box
<Tonio-> yep but do you want me to add double curve on each face ?
<Tonio-> okay on the front, and maybe on the cd ?
<Riddell> yeah
<Tonio-> three should be enough, and then i would consider my icon is quite correct ;)
<Tonio-> let's go !!
<Tonio-> Riddell: I can't put the double curve on the main side, because o the update logo, but let me test and show you
<Riddell> Tonio-: I don't see why not
<Riddell> under it probably
<Tonio-> yep but that's not very visible...... I'm testing
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_updater.svg -> like this or do I invert the way they are positionned ?
<Tonio-> we're about the end this time :)
<Riddell> Tonio-: I think the one of the left goes the other way around, the light source doesn't change
<Tonio-> yep
<Tonio-> but on the right it is not supposed to receive light ^^
<Tonio-> didn't you check this ?
<Riddell> ssh, nobody will know
<Tonio-> LOL
<Tm_T> damn
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_updater.svg -> should be the one ;)
<Tonio-> Tm_T: how do you find it compared to the one yesterday ?
<Tm_T> can't see
<Tm_T> no X here ;)
<Tonio-> arf
<Tm_T> =)
<Tonio-> ircing from the shell ?
<Tm_T> thi is strange...
<Tonio-> well read the xml and gimme your comments ;)
<Tonio-> ^^
<Tm_T> haha
<Tonio-> can you imagine some people are able to do this
<Tm_T> Tonio-: ircing from shell is normal to me, but this problem what I have
<Tonio-> read an xml file and see the sg in their head
<Tm_T> doh
<Tonio-> I have seen one yes
<Tonio-> in three minutes he could replace the main parts of the svg, not everything of course, and not on a very complex svg, but he could :)
<tvo> Riddell: to clarify, am I right in saying: the searchbar does have a "main" google favicon but the searchengine selection menu doesn't have the right icons?
<tvo> that's how my working svn copy works right now..
<Riddell> tvo: other way around, the search bar lacks the icon but the menu has it
<Riddell> if you select the google item in the menu it gets the icon in the search bar
<Riddell> try it with a new user, or a live cd
<tvo> tried with my kdedev user after erasing all caches, .kde etc.
<tvo> hmm, strange can't reproduce that with my SVN copy.. I'll try adding another user then..
<Tonio-> tvo, Riddell , your comments to know if I'm building all the PNGs ?
<Tonio-> http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_manager.svgz
<Tonio-> http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_updater.svgz
<tvo> ah got it, I guess I need to modify the code to regenerate the menu if favicons are added..
<Riddell> Tonio-: looks like a work of perfection to me
<Tonio-> lol thanks ;) I must say I prefer that to yesterday's work, with no doubt
<tvo> looks good
<Tonio-> okay I'm maiking the pngs
<Tonio-> AND it is different from kynaptic or synaptic ;) that's what I wanted
<tvo> Riddell: does it matter the icons are for the default searchengines are only shown after that page has been visited at least once, 
<tvo> or do we want to include copies of the favicons in the package?
<Riddell> tvo: I'd say we want to inlude the icons
<Riddell> isn't that how it's done at the moment in stock KDE?
<tvo> only the google.png is in KDE 3.4.91 svn
<Riddell> that should do then
<tvo> we need to add favicons for merriam webster, wikipedia and open directory because they're in the menu too by default
<tvo> anyway, I'll modify the searchbar to use google.png more often (instead of online favicon)
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, pretty much xorg updates today in breezy =)
<Tm_T> maybe they fixed now my problem
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/adept_icons.tar.gz -> here it is, you have all icons in png (128, 64, 48, 32, 22, 16) and svg files
<Tonio-> touchpad pawa !!! ^_^
<Tm_T> :/
<Riddell> Tonio-: new icon in, thanks very much
<Tm_T> :)
<Tonio-> Riddell: thanks
<Tonio-> Riddell: sorry for asking this but (because i would like to understand) why asking especially to \sh and not another motu ? Does \sh have a special role in rvu organisation ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: anyone will do but \sh_away is more into KDE than other MOTUs
<Riddell> Tonio-: but yeah, ask others too
<Riddell> although dholbach is always very strict, so watch out for him :)
<Tonio-> Riddell: I now have some YES from daniel ;)
<Riddell> gosh, where on?
<Tonio-> I got so many NO that I now know what he is checking for, especially md5sum etc...
<Tonio-> on kmess for example
<Tonio-> he told it was alright
<Tonio-> Riddell: dh@mailempfang.de    charming, take it away... :)    Yes
<Tonio-> that made me proud !!
* Riddell discoveres the archive button on revu
<Tonio-> also got a YES on pwmanager, and he (supposedly) uploaded it
<Tonio-> but I haven't been able to see it in the archive
<Tonio-> Riddell: how long does it take to get a package in universe while uploaded, max 24 hours no ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: NEW can be 48 hours or longer
<Riddell> just whenever elmo gets around to looking it over
<Tonio-> but three weeks ?
<Riddell> hmm, no shouldn't be three weeks
<Tonio-> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=316 -> supposed to have been uploaded three weeks ago by daniel
<Riddell> Tonio-: poke daniel then, see what he's heard
<Tonio-> and not in universe
<Tonio-> yp i'll do
<Tonio-> I will let you work now, you should have so many things to do ;)*
<Tonio-> Riddell: nice day and thanks for all !
<Riddell> always welcome
<StR> Hi all! 
<Tm_T> yu
<Riddell> hi StR 
<StR> I'm now using Breezy!
<Tm_T> me too
<StR> with kde 3.5
<Tm_T> without X or keyboard
<StR> Tm_T: lol...
<Tm_T> has something to do the way xorg handling my kb now
<StR> Tm_T: you shuoud use   Driver    "kbd" in the InputDevice in xorg.cong
<Tm_T> I do
<Tm_T> but everytime  press any kay it just changes X resolution
<Tm_T> +I
<StR> weird..
<Tm_T> s/kay/key
<Tm_T> no shit =)
<StR> have any1 seen the usplash?
<kkasina> Hi
<StR> hi kkasina 
<Riddell> StR: I havn't made the usplash yet, I'm just about to.  artwork is on KubuntuArtwork
<kkasina> Hi StR
* StR is still figting with his atheros madwifi driver...
<StR> I cannot believe that we are using PHP5 for breezy...
<StR> where did they decide that?
<Riddell> StR: any reason not to?
<StR> Riddell: there is no pear package
<Tm_T> ok, had enough with this for one day ->
<StR> Riddell: where can I ask why did they chose to use php5?
<Riddell> #ubuntu-devel
<verwilst> php5 rocks ;)
<verwilst> file a bug for the pear packages not to be there?
<StR> wel, it does.. but many apps use pear 
<verwilst> phpmyadmin is locked on php4-cgi too
<verwilst> but should work fine with php5-cgi
<verwilst> so that's a bug too
<StR> true
<verwilst> or libapache2-mod-php{4,5} don't remember
<verwilst> anyways, i'm using breezy in my company now to setup our next-generation shared webhosting platform :d
<StR> verwilst: nice...
<StR> verwilst: so..you will not be able to use user pear, right?
<verwilst> guess not.. didn't think of that yet though :(
<StR> I'm using ubuntu to develop webapps with postgres +php ... and a debian server to host them... 
<verwilst> i'm now doing the basics, implementing website/account creation and stuffs
<verwilst> debian's too old again
<verwilst> their kernel doesn't work on any dell server
<verwilst> at least not 2.6
<StR> and I was tempted to use php5... but we need pear
<verwilst> StR: file a bugreport
<verwilst> it might enter, you never know
<verwilst> brb, home!
<StR> verwilst: how do I do that?
<StR> that amarok si really buggy in 3.5.... using that xine engine...
<StR> I don't understand why it cannot use the arts engine
<kkasina> brb
<Tm_T> :'(
<StR> why r u crying Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> StR: my xorg & kb :/
<Tm_T> they are allianced against me!
<StR> lol....
<Tm_T> stil that very same problem
<StR> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ??
<Tm_T> doesn't help
<StR> really?
<Tm_T> yup
<StR> Tm_T: with breezy?
<Tm_T> yup
<StR> I notice that they changed the packages right now...  apt-get update  and dist-upgrade now?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> maybe I boot it up then
<author-psi> hi guys
<Tm_T> yu
<author-psi> Riddell: Ping
<Tm_T> author-psi: sir Riddell ;)
<author-psi> okay.. 
<Tm_T> =)
<author-psi> Master Riddell: Ping 
<author-psi> :P
<Riddell> author-psi: no titles please
<author-psi> ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Riddell: blame aseigo
<Riddell> I frequently do
<author-psi> Riddell: what do you think about http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/forum.php
<author-psi> design / concept e.g.
<Tm_T> or should I say, mr Seigo
<Riddell> author-psi: rocking
<author-psi> any suggestions?
<Riddell> author-psi: do I get to be an admin?
<author-psi> whe will work on it but its not realy finished
<author-psi> Riddell: of course
<author-psi> plz register ;)
<OculusAquilae> author-psi: finished not, but ready to announce :-)
<OculusAquilae> or nearly readey
<author-psi> yes
<author-psi> we hope to announce this day
<author-psi> (GMT +001)
<author-psi> Riddel you need help to this german registration?
<author-psi> (http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/forum.php?req=register)
<author-psi> Riddel: now you are an admin
* Riddell feels the power
<author-psi> nice forum :)
<author-psi> veeery fast
<author-psi> with jabber connection if a new post there
<OculusAquilae> author-psi: its a very fast server :-)
<author-psi> OculusAquilae: too :)
<Tm_T> StR: no fixes to my problem
<Tm_T> somehow X doesn't handle kb properly
<Tm_T> now I shutted X, there's "Error from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server"
<Tm_T> etc
<author-psi> Riddell: and what about antother things.. Design e.g.?
<Tm_T> Riddell: sir, your power is messing your head
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Riddell> author-psi: much nicer than kubuntuforums.net :)
<author-psi> Riddel and no kommerical and advertisements :)
<Riddell> author-psi: is it on amu's server?
<author-psi> Riddell: for next time..
<author-psi> yes
<author-psi> Riddell: thank you realy much for your statment and now i want not nerves you anymore :)
<StR> Tm_T: ls /etc/X11/xkb/ -l | grep compiled
<Riddell> author-psi: give me a poke when you want it announced on kubuntu.org
<author-psi> Riddell: at this moment we talk over it.. in a few minits i give you the answer
<StR> Tm_T: what does that give you?
<author-psi> Riddell: ist okay.. announce time :)
<\sh> what's on amus server?
<author-psi> http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/
<\sh> yep...looks better then this kubuntuforums.net
<StR> are you from germany?
<author-psi> yes
<Tm_T> StR: trying it ...
<author-psi> \sh you can allredy stay at ubntuusers ;)
<\sh> author-psi: i can what?
<StR> Tm_T: it shouuld be a link to /var/lib/xkb
<author-psi> \sh you are from germany too?
<\sh> author-psi: sure...20 mins from amus home ;)
<author-psi> \sh
<Tm_T> StR: there is
<author-psi> \sh but you are in ubuntuusers.de forum?
<\sh> author-psi: so? 
<Tm_T> StR: I mean it is :p
<\sh> does it mean I'm a gnome user?
<author-psi> \sh no ;)
<StR> Tm_T: ls /etc/X11/xkb/compat
<author-psi> \sh i mean you can stay how you feel
<allee> author-psi: curious: is there no multi lang software? User profile: x English, x German o Durch ... and one seen/can search both msg in both langs?
<author-psi> \sh if you not use kubuntuforums you can stay at ubuntuusers
<allee> author-psi: I like the design very much!
<Tm_T> StR: yes?
<\sh> author-psi: well...actually U only see at least 2 or 3 posts, regarding the logging issue on #ubuntu-de...there is no further action on the forums from my side
<StR> Tm_T: do you have some files ther?
<\sh> author-psi: I don't use the forums normally
<author-psi> \sh sry.. 
<Tm_T> enough I think
<author-psi> alle: thank you the design was hard work ;)
<author-psi> but its works
<author-psi> alle: i will see what i can do..
<Riddell> author-psi: it's on the front page
<author-psi> Riddell: thank you allot
<Riddell> author-psi: I'll do a better job of it this evening, and it can go in the release candidate announcement next week
<author-psi> :)
<StR> Tm_T:  what whas the full  msg before the ""Error from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server"
<StR> Tm_T:     do a startx to get the full msg?
<allee> OculusAquilae: freenode want's me to register before I can send priv messages
<allee> OculusAquilae: Yes I got the mail
<OculusAquilae> ok thanks
<allee> OculusAquilae: activation failed: Activation failed for administrative reasons. The user is either banned or already activated.
<Tm_T> StR: that's what I'm using
<allee> OculusAquilae: I can login nevertheless
<OculusAquilae> allee: you are activated 
<OculusAquilae> allee: should be able to post to
<allee> OculusAquilae: why then this mail? ;)
<OculusAquilae> allee: maybe one of our admins, who did it manually :-)
<allee> heh, the special service early user get ;)
<StR> Tm_T: apt-get install  xkeyboard-config
<StR> Tm_T: apt-get install  xkbutils
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<StR> Tm_T: and do a dpkg-reconfigure  both
<Tm_T> StR: ok
<Tm_T> StR: thanks :)
<StR> Tm_T: tell me if it works... yesterday I had the same problem
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> done, startx
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> doesn't help
<Tm_T> and sam errors
<Tm_T> same
<allee> OculusAquilae: members and search is still green brown instead of blue
<OculusAquilae> allee: oh really, thanks :-)
<StR> Tm_T: are you shure that xkbutils is installed?
<allee> OculusAquilae: you can call me master of nitpicking ;)
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<StR> Tm_T: setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout us -variant intl   <-- What does that return?
<StR> apt-get install --reinstall xkeyboard-config
<StR> apt-get install --reinstall xkbutils
<StR> Tm_T: try that... and watch closely to what it says...
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T>  no help
<verwilst> who was the guy again who said there was no pear package for ubuntu?
<verwilst> there is.. we have php4-pear and php-pear
<verwilst> php-pear is 5.0.5 :p
<verwilst> stupid naming, but hey
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-04
<StR> Hi there..
<StR> there is a problem with kde new way to manage keyboards..
<StR> I cannot chose normal-us and dvorka-us together
<StR> hi again1
<Tonio-> Riddell: you were right about daniel's revuing, NO and NO :)
<Riddell> Tonio-: uh oh
<Tonio-> I found things a can't see even if I look very hard, like lintian errors I don't get on both source and binary, I don't know what options he uses
<allee> Tonio-: which pkgs in revu?
<Tonio-> kdetv and wlassistant
<allee> 'k
<Tonio-> allee: I agree that "depend: dhcpd | dhcp-client" can be removed, and that it should be Depends, but for the rest, I must say I don't know what to do
<allee> I remember an discussion about dhcpd | dhcp-client  searching ...
<Tonio-> well I added the Suggests because the homepage refers to the fact that the software can make usage of that optionnaly, but anyway, dhcp-client is standard so that can be removed and I will do it tomorrow, but apart from that...
<Tonio-> * the diff to orig version from http://wlassistant.sourceforge.net/ is 1188 lines long 
<Riddell> Tonio-: what's in the diff?
<Tonio-> allee: I simply repackaged to tar.gz so I don't understand where is the difference....
<Tonio-> I don't kno ;)
<Tonio-> let me check ;)
<Tonio-> Riddell: to me there is no difference, I simply repackaged to tar.gz..... when I change anything in the tarball I put that in the changelog ;)
<Riddell> Tonio-: guess you could ask dholbach
<Tonio-> Riddell: I may do yes ;) I will repackage it without the suggest line, because he is correct on that point but concerning the rest....
<Tonio-> Riddell: and concerning disable rpath, what else can I do than adding this to rules -> DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := --disable-rpath
<Tonio-> he suggests to rebuild with disable rpath, but that should be done actually.....
<allee> Tonio-: wlassistant should recommend a dhcp client.  Do you know any "public" WLAN with that does not use dhcp?
<Tonio-> allee: so according to you Suggesting it is correct ?
<allee> Tonio-: Use    Recommends: dhcp3-client
<Tonio-> okay, I'll change this, but that's all I can do
<Tonio-> allee: I don't understand his other comments, I will see with him ;)
<allee> Tonio-: me too :(  
<Tonio-> his is incredibly strict, that's completly amazing.... He can find a complete page of problems on the nicer package ;)
<Tonio-> allee: I'm repackaging the tarball to tar.gz to be sure but well......
<allee> Tonio: mkdir bz; untar tar.bz into it, mkdir gz untar your orig.tar.gz into it;   diff --uNr {bz,gz}/* 
<allee> Tonio-: about 'Suggest: dhcpd | dhcp-client'
<Tonio-> allee: yep ?
<allee> Tonio-: it's a typo s/dhcpcd/dhcp-client/
<allee> err wrong
<Tonio-> okay
<Tonio-> I changed that
<allee> s/dhcp/dhcpcd/  I now remember the discussion
<Tonio-> allee: and concerning this -> * could you try to rebuild with --disable-rpath
<Tonio-> here is what I get when checking
<allee> AFAIR dhcpcd is/was default in sarge/woody (or so) and I argued dhcp3-client is default in kubuntu
<Tonio-> lintian -I /var/cache/pbuilder/result/wlassistant_0.5.4a-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Tonio-> tonio@Totoland:~/Desktop/temp/wlassistant-0.5.4a$     
<Tonio-> nothing, so why does he suggests this ?
<allee> then (but her is something wrong because dhcp3-client does only conflict but not provide dhcp-client in sarge :(
<Tonio-> okay so what would you do ?
<Tonio-> I added this Recommends: dhcp3-client
<allee> that's fine, but what when another dhcp-client is installed?  that was the idea with the '| dhcp-client' part
<allee> but we have to check that every dhcp--xyz- client Conflicts _and_ Provides dhcp-client
<Tonio-> yep that's the reason I put both.....
<Tonio-> in case another one is installed
<allee> Tonio-: about rpath.  Pkg is build with --disabled-rpath, but check what's the output
<allee> objdump -p /usr/bin/wlassistant  | grep -i path
<allee> if you get an output something is wrong (I get no output here with the kde svn I had build)
<Tonio-> about the tarball, damn, the upstream apparently made modifications without changing the version.....
<Tonio-> I can see the differences
<allee> Tonio-: looks like you pkging is based on Stan work.  So please include his changelog entries
<Tonio-> --- bz/src/ui_main.cpp	2005-09-02 06:23:44.000000000 +0200
<Tonio-> +++ gz/src/ui_main.cpp	1970-01-01 01:00:00.000000000 +0100
<Tonio-> allee: for example
<allee> Tonio-: you timestamp or tar is borked!   1970 ha
<Tonio-> okay, but for example five files have been removed in the sources of the actual tarball.....
<allee> Tonio-: kick upstream! 
<allee> and rebuild new orig.tar.gz
<Tonio-> lol, and my package isn't based on Stan's work.... I did it from the beggening, where did you see something from his work ?
<allee> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/wlassistant/trunk/debian/ 
<allee> sorry if my memory was wrong :(  I mentioned several times the kde-extras repo.
<allee> Tonio-: maybe that's the reason why I assumed it.   I'm sorry that I acused you!!!!!
<Tonio-> allee: what's in package comes from his work ? I think nothing, or am I crazy ;)
<Tonio-> okay ;)
<Tonio-> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn !!!!!!!!
<Tonio-> you know what ? it is a sourceforge but !
<allee> Tonio-: well, most of the stuff is done by him, with me holding his hand ;)
<Tonio-> I can download on several servers and the tarball is not exactly the same........... shit !!!
<Tonio-> sourceforge bug....
<allee> Strange
<Tonio-> yep....
<allee> Tonio-: check control in kde-extras.  Looks like you miss some more pkgs
<Tonio-> yep..... configure file is not good ;) It doesn't chek for the others.... I'm adding this
<allee> Tonio-: seriously:  Why not download the kde-extras debian dir and add goodies from you dir that is missing in the svn version?
<allee> s/add goodies/add your goodies/
<allee> untar the orig.tar; svn co the debian dir and debuild -i  give you an deb.
<allee> Tonio-: this way you can always to an svn diff and see what you changed and finaly submit the diff to debian
<Tonio-> allee: that's something I sould do in the future yes, and it is faster than restarting from the begenning
<Tonio-> allee: but at the moment I'm gonna repackage, reupload, and go to bed ;)
<Tonio-> allee: also, what would you do with this (kdetv):
<Tonio-> * jbailey gave a very reasonable comment to lintian-overriding instead of splitting libraries out: "i tend to prefer to keep lintian warnings as a reminder in the future in case something *does* grow a dependancy on it." 
<Tonio-> the problem is that he gives a NO if there is any kind of lintian's message, so what would be the solution ?
<Tonio-> allee: anyway, I'll se with him tomorrow, because I get confused on the NO given to kdetv.... thanks for your help and have a good night ;)
<Tonio-> allee: wlassistant reuploaded, with the cganges with discussed.
<allee> Tonio-: okay.  I hope you try the svn route soon.  commit right for you can be arranged!
* allee is frustrated that I can't comment in revu :( :( :(
<Riddell> allee: I'm not sure if you have to be a MOTU for that or not
<Riddell> suspect you do
<Tonio|Away> allee: just before leaving, concerning svn, you were making reference to the patching of the .dektop file is that correct ?
<allee> checking ..
<allee> Riddell: yes, I've talked with sirt* (or so) already about this topic.
<Tonio|Away> Riddell: I'll discuss with him tomorrow because I get confused on kdetv for example ;)
<Tonio|Away> I refuses any apackages that gives a lintian error, and this time after an overriding, he tells me to leave the messages ;)
<Tonio|Away> s/I/he
<allee> Tonio|Away: I look at kdetv comments ...
<Tonio|Away> to keep the error messages, excuse me
<Tonio|Away> allee:  okay I'm waiting two minutes to get your advices on that point
<Tonio|Away> allee: I just checked the deb with lintian -I, I don't see any message, while he says he can see "a myriad"...............
<allee> i'll try to build here ...
<Tonio|Away> okay
<Tonio|Away> so have a good night ;) thanks for you help allee !
<allee> Tonio|Away: nite!
<allee> Tonio|Away: kdetv: configure check for libXvMC  but this lib is not installed (missing build-dep???)
<allee> Tonio|Away: you install .so and .la files but no headers are installed.  So rm them.  AFAIU it should still work
<allee> Tonio|Away: ldd /usr/bin/kdetv   seem not to find linux-gate.so, unnecessarily linked lib?????
<allee> Tonio|Away: kdetv has an ITP and someone on kdetv homepage there are sarge pkgs.  sigh
<allee> Tonio|Away: your manpages:  what is ding?  copyright does not mention the two docbook files
<allee> Tonio|Away: desktop file in applnk -> applications/kde.  Ha, this one has even Categories and GenericName but no comment.
<allee> Tonio|Away: in doc dir is a soft link 'html' that refers to kding.  
<allee> Tonio|Away: oh desktop file in applications/kde _and_ applnk
<allee> Tonio|Away: find . -name kdetv.png lists also twice installed images.  Very strange
<allee> bed time. night!
* Riddell wants allee for MOTU
<allee> allee what to comment in revu ;)
<Riddell> REVU thing to suggest at next ubuntu conference: allowing non-MOTU comments and a domain name I can remember
<allee> but I have no trace in wiki, malone yet.  So it hard to apply for MOTU
<allee> nevertheless I feel honoured by you wish!
<allee> argl. much too late already ...
<Tm_T> whoa!
<Tm_T> finally fixed
<Tm_T> libx11-6 or something like that
<Tm_T> anyway, reconfiguring X to use nvidia ->
<Tonio-> hi everyone.
<Tonio-> allee: thanks for the feedback on kdetv, I'm making the changes today
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> \o/
<Tm_T> it's alive
<Tm_T> hmm, but lost windeco & style
<Tm_T> strange, apt returns this: ** (process:19204): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/377601
<Tm_T> hum
<Riddell> Tm_T: gcc visibility is for dapper
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> strange but all svn stuff I try to compile, fails
<Riddell> that isn't a failure notice
<Tm_T> yup
<Riddell> there will be an error somewhere
<Tm_T> there is
<Riddell> Tm_T: egg is gnome's systray, it means update-notifier is complaining about something
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/377605
<Riddell> Tm_T: you have something that is still referencing libXcursor.la
<Riddell> grep libXcursor.la /usr/lib/*la
<Tm_T> a quite flood
<Riddell> there shouldn't be anything
<Tm_T> uhm
<Riddell> you'll need to apt-get install  those packages that still reference libXcursor.la
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> this will be interesting
<JRe> Riddell: http://eventwatcher.sourceforge.net/
<JRe> Riddell: it could be interresting
<Riddell> JRe: looks interesting
<Tm_T> Riddell: apt-get install ... well, doesn't fix it (?)
<JRe> Riddell: i am packaging last version
<Riddell> JRe: cool
<Tm_T> I'm ready to cry, so great
<Tm_T> rebooting ->
<Riddell> Tm_T: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Tm_T> nothing to upgrade
<Tm_T> sort of funny
<Riddell> Tm_T: what .la file has libXcursor.la in it?
<Riddell> name one
<Tm_T> /usr/lib/libkaddressbook.la
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/377631
<Riddell> which kdepim-dev do you have?
<Riddell> should be 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu2
<Tm_T> hmm
<Riddell> apt-cache policy kdepim-dev
<Tm_T> there' wasn't installed it
<Tm_T> installing now
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> how come you had /usr/lib/libkaddressbook.la then?
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> svn?
<Riddell> well that would explain it then
<Tm_T> er
<Riddell> you either need to recompile all that stuff in which case it'll be made without referencing libXcursor.la or you need to install from breezy packages
<Tm_T> I install from breezy package and then recompile if I can
<Tm_T> but but
<Tm_T> didn't fixed it(?)
<Tm_T> hmm, testing more
<Tm_T> nice loads
<Tm_T> over 4
<Tm_T> artsd x3 taking all from processor
<Tm_T> hmm, finally some progress :o
<Tm_T> oh thank you sir
<Tm_T> ...no
<Tm_T> same again
<Tm_T> Riddell: I install as many kde -dev packages as possible to make sure there's no problem with em :p
<Tm_T> Riddell: thank you, I think I'll get this working ok :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: cool
<verwilst> hello Riddell 
<Riddell> hello verwilst 
<verwilst> Riddell: how's da 3.5 builds? :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/377671
<Tm_T> that's what I can't figure out
<Riddell> verwilst: I'm not doing any
<Riddell> amu said he might do some
<Riddell> Tm_T: what are you compiling
<Riddell> Tm_T: most of those files don't come from kubuntu packages I think
<Tm_T> kopete, koffice and kdepim 
<verwilst> Riddell: i would like to do some too, but i have sooo little time lately :(
* verwilst cheers to amu :p
<Tm_T> this is strange
<Tm_T> Riddell: trying it hard way, moved those files
<Riddell> Tm_T: you might want to try a fresh install, those kubuntu daily install CDs are looking nice
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I have over 2300 packages installed + much compiled
<Tm_T> fresh install... uuh
<Tm_T> to another HD, I will
<Tm_T> but some another day, I'm too tired :/
<Tm_T> thanks for help :)
* haggai looks in
<haggai> Riddell: hi, what happened with the LWE KDE stand in the end?
<Riddell> haggai: George is going to do it
* Riddell worries
<haggai> ah. worries about what?
<JRe> Riddell: there is no libvisual package on debian ?
<Riddell> haggai: if you want to go and help so we havn't someone who isn't an excitable school child on the stand that would be great
<Riddell> JRe: what is it?
<JRe> Riddell: it's seems to be needed by amarok
<JRe> Riddell: to have the vizualisation plugins
<haggai> Riddell: heh, well I looked at the Debian list and there are lots who signed up to help so I was thinking it might help if I helped with KDE
<Riddell> haggai: that would be wonderful
<Riddell> otherwise this is the public face of KDE http://www.gwright.org.uk/images/view.php?display=pictures/KDE/Ludex-2004/Jeff/cnv00002.jpg&width=402&height=600
<haggai> Riddell: a young dynamic face..?
<Riddell> one who inspired this http://ktown.kde.org/~charles/lwce2004/we-hate-george-wright.jpg
<je4d> Riddell: btw, i def. can't make it to LWE now :/
<Riddell> je4d: you're fired
<Riddell> je4d: what are you doing?
<Riddell> JRe: hmm, yeah, seems to be the case
<je4d> Riddell: starting a job at symbian, training course starts monday
<JRe> Riddell: I have started packaging it
<Riddell> JRe: any idea when amarok started to need libvisual?
<Riddell> is it 1.3?
<JRe> Riddell: I think it's in 1.3
<\sh> amu: ping
<author-psi> \sh: amu ist am umziehen heute, er kann leider nicht online kommen
<author-psi> sry for german words but i dont know how to say in english
<\sh> author-psi: could you please be a bit quiter about things going on in the background regarding some domains? thx
<\sh> author-psi: everybody can read those words of you in the logs...and I don't like it that this guy can read it
<author-psi> \sh: oh i forget.. hui its a fatal error..
<\sh> author-psi: actually it is
<author-psi> \sh the logs will be deletet
<StR> Hi all!
<StR> :D
<JRe> Riddell: I have packaged libvisual
<JRe> Riddell: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/apt/sources/
<tvo> Riddell: almost done
<tvo> Riddell: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-05
<jjesse> i'm working on updating the current kubuntu release notes for breezy and the current doc that is svn is based on the KubuntuRoadmap found on the wiki
<jjesse> where is the best place to find out what exactly was completed?
<jjesse> if anyone can help me out email me at jjesse@iserv.net as i'm off to bed
<Tonio-> morning everyone
<verwilst> hellow
<tvo> Riddell: I e-mailed you new patch for searchbar and extra icons
<Tm_T> has anyone tried compile kopete-svn (branch 3.5) in breezy?
<Tm_T> because still no luck with it
<Riddell> tvo: yeah, got that thanks, poke me if it's not uploaded soon
<tvo> Riddell: ok, will do
<tvo> Riddell: btw, I suppose a backport patch isn't needed anymore?
<Riddell> tvo: how do you mean backport patch?
<tvo> Riddell: for first version of patch I created a version for 3.4.2 too, backporting almost entire searchbar
<Riddell> we'll need it for 3.4.2
<Riddell> that's what is in breezy
<tvo> o okay, so you're going to reupload that one too.  I'll create a googlebar_backport patch too then
<Riddell> tvo: yeah, thanks
<jjesse> Riddell: thanks for the response on my release note questions
* tvo e-mails backport patch to Riddell 
<jjesse> i'm working on the docs for the K Release notes which is currently based on the Kubuntu Roadmap (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap) can somoene look at this road map and let me know what was finished for breezy?
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/378722
<Tm_T> what's that
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-06
<Hy_BoT> hi. Does anybody can tell me how can I achieve media support in Kubuntu? It doesn't play any media files. Trying to install codecs via "sudo app-get", but it didn't work out. Why there no biult-in codecs like in Mandriva, where media support is just great without additional installation?
<Tm_T> uh oh, I got my breezy working well \o/
<Tm_T> well, mostly
<Tm_T> well enough :)
<insanekane> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> back and forth 2.6.10 <-> 2.6.12 kernels
<Tm_T> finally got dma working
<Tonio-> Riddell: I'm repackaging wlassistant for description in the .desktop and putting it in internet instead of utilities
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-07
<jmg> guys the display applet is busted
<jmg> system settings -> display
<jmg> it should be able to change res?
<jmg> is there an x extension i need to load?
<Hy_BoT> Does anybody have idea when 5.10 final version is planned to be released??????????
<pef> hello
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> ah, you can
<Tm_T> 't hate Hy_BoT
<Tm_T> got an idea
<Tm_T> why not have link to website in desktop by default
<Tm_T> website that holding link collection of howtopages etc
<Tm_T> so new users find immediately first way to help themself ?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-10-09
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Tonio-> hi everyone
<Tonio-> Riddell: after many tests, I don't suggest you to include wlassistant....
<Tonio-> it has several bugs in fact....
<Tonio-> I will report that to the upstream, but when corrected, it will be rocking ;)
* Tonio- wonders why network configuration tools are so crapy with ubuntu......
<\sh> because yast is much more broken...so better just a handy vi and a conf file ,-=)
<Tonio-> \sh: yep but I mean wlassistant, kdenetworkconf are working fine on other distro......
<Tonio-> I dunno what is specific on that point on ubuntu.....
<Tonio-> kdenetworkconf has many bugs on ubuntu you will not find on other distros...
<Tonio-> I don't hav problems with conf files of course, but I can't explain how to connect to a wifi network to my girlfriend with the shell ^_^
<\sh> Tonio-: depends what you wanna do..if wlan* is using /etc/network/interfaces everything should be fine...
<Tonio-> rahhhhhhhhhhh damned acpi.........
<amu> moin'
<\sh> chmj: ping
<chmj> pong 
<chmj> \sh: pong 
<JRe> it's right that kdenetworkconf is pretty unstable
<Riddell> JRe: what's unstable with it?
<JRe> i don't when i use it it often mess my /etc/network/interfaces file
<JRe> tough it detect well all the interfaces
<JRe> i also have a geometry error I can't see the Ok Apply, .. buttons
<JRe> even in fullscreen mode
<JRe> (1024*768)
<JRe> (with system settings)
<JRe> (well that's more a systemsettings bug because it does not do it with kcontrol)
<JRe> and there is also the bug with kdesu
<Tm_T> hmh
<JRe> Riddell: BTW i have packaged libvisual to have the visualization enabled in amarok
<Tm_T> JRe: oh good :)
<hunger> K3B ignores the settings in /etc/default/cdrecord.
<Tm_T> wellwellwell
<hunger> and it tries to use the wrong device to burn for me.
<JRe> Tm_T: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/apt/sources
<JRe> Tm_T: (or directly http://jr.falleri.free.fr/apt/breezy64 if you have an amd64)
<Tm_T> JRe: I compiled from sources ;)
<JRe> :)
<Tm_T> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109386
<JRe> Tm_T: it's pretty nice and it seems to have good plugins
<Tm_T> JRe: yup
<Tm_T> although I don't really use them :p
<Tonio-> Riddell: there was a problem in the svg files of adept icons....
<JRe> Tm_T: but unfortunaly I don't manage to compile libvisual-plugins to have the GForce port :(
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> btw I can't get my nvidia working
<Tonio-> Riddell: strangely some transparency effects in inkscape are not compatible with ksvg.....
<Tm_T> so I use nv in my Xorg
<JRe> Tm_T: there is a strange error with the configure script, it does not detect properly the X11 headers don't know why
<Tonio-> Riddell: I modified them with karbon and they are now okay, may I send them to you by mail ???
<JRe> everyone can take a look to museeq too it's a QT soulseek client
<JRe> (packaged in http://jr.falleri.free.fr/apt/sources)
<Riddell> Tonio-: inkscape supporting stuff that ksvg1 doesn't isn't strange
<Riddell> Tonio-: do they modified ones look any different?
<JRe> Tm_T: if you want to try to compile libvisual-plugins go there; http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=106542&package_id=119413&release_id=303738
<Riddell> JRe: you can upload to revu
<JRe> Riddell: libvisual ?
<Riddell> JRe: yes
<JRe> Riddell: ok
<Tm_T> will this patch be included to kubuntu packages? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109386
<Riddell> Tm_T: not for breezy
<hunger> k3bsetup does show an empty window only:-(
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok
<JRe> anyone else than me has trouble when burning audio cd's as non-root ?
<Tm_T> Riddell: what's situation with kde packages & kubuntu? we'll get em on time?
<JRe> I can do it but after the sound is ugly
<Tonio-> Riddell: original ones don't display transparency when set as an icon in klauncher
<Tonio-> or when displayed as a preview with kde 3.4.2
<Tonio-> let me just a minute to show you.....
<JRe> there is also a problem with the normalize-audio package and k3b it should create a simlink in /usr/bin called normalize and pointing to normalize-audio
<JRe> Riddell: should i take look to the normalize-audio package ?
<JRe> Riddell: (or should i patch the k3b source code) ?
<Riddell> 2004-06-26: The package and binary names had to be changed due to namespace
<Riddell> conflicts. The binary normalize was renamed to normalize-audio so that it
<Riddell> keeps orthogonal with its frontend names (normalize-ogg and normalize-mp3)
<Riddell> while not using a generic name anymore.
<Riddell> JRe: patch k3b if it's hard coded to run normalise
<Riddell> See more information about it here: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=250390
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/adept_problem.png
<JRe> Riddell: yes changing the program name from normalze to normalzee-audio in k3b source
<Riddell> The requested URL /temp/adept_problem.png was not found on this server.
<Tonio-> Riddell: here it is, you can open the file finely, but preview has this bug....
<Tonio-> Riddell: and adding adept in klauncher applet causes the same bug
<Riddell> Tonio-: what is klauncher applet?
<Tonio-> in english it might be "application launcher" I assume
<Riddell> where is this applet?
<Tonio-> let me show you....
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture6.png -> look on the right
<Tonio-> Riddell: problem with size and transparency......
<Tonio-> don't know the english term for this applet
<hunger> K3B does not burn CDs in my setup. It asks cdrecord to use the wrong device.
<hunger> It tries to burn to 1,0,0 (which is the device cdrecord -scanbus thinks it is), thus resulting in cdrecord trying to write to /dev/sg0 which is associated with my HD... Lucky me that I do not have permission to write there:-)
<Tonio-> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/adept_problem.png -> upload is finished, you can look at the bug in the preview
<hunger> It should use /dev/sg1... and it does if I ask cdrecord to use dev=/dev/scd0
<Tonio-> Riddell: he image is perfect with inkscape, but has this probem..... sounds strange !
<hunger> smurf: I can't... no net on the ubuntu box.
<Tm_T> Tonio-: yu, I found same problem couple months ago
<JRe> Riddell: ok i have taken a look in k3b ands it's hardcoded. I'll patch it and send it to you.
<Tonio-> Tm_T: I had to recreate the transparency effects with karbon, and then everything is perfect
<Tm_T> oh
<hunger> smurf: The CDRW is scsi1, chan 0, id 0, lun 0 in /scsi (HD is scsi0, chan 0, id 0, lun 0) (both are SATA drives). 
<Tonio-> Tm_T: yep, that's why I assume a inkscape bug
<hunger> smurf: sg0 is 21,0 (mayor,minor), sg1 is 21,1
<Riddell> hunger: smurf is on #ubuntu-devel
<hunger> Riddell: Sorry:-)
<Tonio-> Tm_T: that sounds unbeleivable with an xml type document, but that's it.....
<Tm_T> Tonio-: yes, gimp and ksvg & co does show it similar, but inkscape not
<Tonio-> exactly, Riddell may I send you the corrected version built with karbon ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: ok
<Tonio-> I will certainly post a bug to inkscape for this......
<Riddell> Tonio-: I suspect it's a ksvg problem
<Tm_T> Riddell: why then only inkscape show it "correctly" ?
<Riddell> or even a KDE SVG preview problem
<Riddell> Tm_T: inkscape doesn't use librsvg
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tonio-> Riddell: when I open the ile with karbon, transparency is lost also.............
<Tonio-> is karbon isung parts of ksvg ?
<Riddell> karbon uses ksvg1 yes
<Tonio-> Riddell: that's why ;)
<Tonio-> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/adept_manager.svgz
<Tonio-> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/adept_updater.svgz
<Tonio-> these ones are correct in both karbon, inkscape, konqueror and everything ;)
<Tm_T> heh
<Riddell> Tonio-: I can't find that kicker applet, and I don't see why it would be using SVG icons
<Tonio-> Riddell: it is......... when I changed the svg Icon everything whent fine....
<Riddell> Tonio-: oh I believe you, I just don't understand why it's doing that :)
<Tonio-> I don't know that
<Tonio-> but I know that those corrected svg's will correct all the problems
<Tonio-> also original svg's had a problem with the default size, corrected today ;)
<Tonio-> Riddell: I'm just doing a last modification on the cd
<Tonio-> (not same double curve on both
<Tonio-> Riddell: with this applet you can set the icon size, so I assume it is using svg because of this.... strange that you don't find it, it is in kde for years ;)
<Riddell> there's the Quick Launcher applet but that doesn't let you set the icons size
<Riddell> as far as I can see
<Tonio-> if you right click on the little arrow
<Tonio-> in the menus you have 5 things
<Tonio-> Riddell: add application, remove application, set icon size, keep space, lock
<Tonio-> don't you see this ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> that's shocking usability
<Tonio-> so you can set the icon size
<Riddell> set to 32 and it still doesn't use SVG
<Tonio-> that's NICE to use :)
<Tonio-> ah ????????? strange............
<Riddell> Tonio-: you sure you have the PNGs installed?
<Tonio-> I have the package installed ;)
<Tonio-> and yes I have the png's because icons are correct
<Riddell> Tonio-: the package with the adept icon was only uploaded yesterday
<Tonio-> if I add adept directly to the task bar, no problem
<Tonio-> yep I updated this morning
<Tonio-> and I then saw those problems....
<Tonio-> and I have the png's installed.........
<Tonio-> Riddell: anyway, do you get the icon for both updater and manager in the K menu ? I don't get it for updater
<Riddell> err yeah, it's installed to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/adept/updater.png
<Tonio-> Riddell: just send you an email with the two corrected svg files (just did a little correction on the CD)
<Tonio-> Riddell: just tests all resolution and the launcher uses svg in all cases for me.... It's way to work is strange ;)
<Tonio-> I just tested all resolutions <- that's better
<Riddell> hi jjesse 
<jjesse> hello Riddell 
<jjesse> did you get my link?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes thanks
<jjesse> cool no problem
* Riddell adds docs SVN to KubuntuFiles
<jjesse> just saw it 
<StR> Hi all!
<StR> I finaly saw the usplash!
<Riddell> if anyone wants to sort out the colour palette in usplash that would be great
<StR> Riddell: yes...  well, I don't know if we should stay with usplash or change to splashy
<StR> (we as in we-kubuntu)
<Riddell> we'll use usplash 
<StR> lol....  
<Tonio-> Riddell: concerning the coulour palette in usplash, would you like something more visible ?
<StR> ok, i see you are not changing your mind
<StR> something more blue, to stay with kde colors
<Riddell> Tonio-: the colours should be brighter, currently the bottom half of the text is invisible on a dark monitor
<Tonio-> yep
<Tonio-> I can have a look if you want no pb
<Riddell> Tonio-: but more importantly the colours needs to be in the correct order for the "ok"s and scrolar to show up
<Riddell> "ok"s and scrollbar
<Tonio-> Riddell: is there a file containing the color sheme ?
<Riddell> where is my typing today?
<Tonio-> same for me, my keyboard is about to die.....
<Riddell> #define BACKGROUND_COLOUR 0
<Riddell> #define PROGRESSBAR_COLOUR 1
<Riddell> #define TEXT_BACKGROUND 0
<Riddell> #define TEXT_FOREGROUND 2
<Riddell> #define RED 13
<Riddell> so 0 should be black, 1 something much brighter, RED is the failed noticed which are fine as they are, TEXT BACKGROUND is probably "ok" which needs to be brighter
<Riddell> so swap around the colours in the palette for that
<Tonio-> okay
<Tonio-> where is the actual file ?
<Riddell> StR: I don't know the technical advantages of usplash over splashy but that's what ubuntu has so that's what kubuntu will use
<Riddell> Tonio-: in kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> source package
<Tonio-> Riddell: okay I'll take it
<Riddell> and kubuntu-artwork-usplash binary has the .so
<Tonio-> have a look and prepare something for you toonigh
<Riddell> Tonio-: cool
<Tonio-> Riddell: no pb ;)
<Riddell> jjesse: there's a bunch of stuff needs done on these release notes
<Tonio-> Riddell:  did you get my mail with the final svg files ?
<jjesse> Riddell: i would love to change them
<Riddell> Tonio-: yes, SVG files are in SVN
<Tonio-> Riddell: k
<Riddell> jjesse: you're just waiting for me to tell you what needs changed?
<jjesse> i guess i don't really now everything that needs to be changed, i took a lot of it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap
<jjesse> is there a better place to look?
<jjesse> and there is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseNotes
<Riddell> jjesse: not everything in kubuntu roadmap got done
<jjesse> i guess what i'm looking for is where can i pull the best information from?
<Riddell> jjesse: asking me probably
<jjesse> Riddell: can you let me know then what needs to be changed and i'll put it together
<Riddell> kde-system-settings should be KDE System Settings
<jjesse> ok
<Riddell> KISDN never seems to have been uploaded, I'll try and fix that but it won't get into main
<Riddell> qt parted isn't in main
<Riddell> metabar and kompose likewise
<Riddell> Kubuntu Device Database never got made
<Riddell> and guidance isn't in main
<Riddell> Krita is in
<Riddell> openoffice 2 with KDE themeing
<Riddell> kaffeine and amarok use gstreamer
<jjesse> ok making notes and working on changes
<Riddell> klaptopdaemon works for hibernate with acpi
<Riddell> locate:/ can search for files in konqueror
<Riddell> google bar in konqueror has google suggest
<jjesse> graphical boot process w/ usplash?
<Riddell> automounting happens so when you insert a CD or memory stick it pops up in konqueror
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, usplash goodness
<jjesse> x.org 6.8.2 w/ wider hardware support
<Riddell> yes
<jjesse> taking some things from breezy release notes
<jjesse> language selector?
<jjesse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseNotes
<Riddell> no language selector but we do at least ship with KDE language packs
<Tonio-> Riddell: damn !!! it means that making one test includes modifying, compiling, installing and rebooting ??? ^_^
<Tonio-> that may take a while !!
<Riddell> Tonio-: you can run usplash on the command line, but I'm not sure how you quit it once it's running
<jjesse> from the on the server section in the release notes is that accurate (wiki page)
<Tonio-> Riddell: ah ? good ;)
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, that's all the same
<jjesse> same w/ hardware support improvements
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<Tonio-> Riddell: maybe I can try to use the blue colors of the dafault kdmtheme no ??
<StR> Tonio-: that's why I think we should use splashy!
<Riddell> jjesse: adept-updater too for keeping your system up to date
<Tonio-> StR: I don't now the technical advantages of usplash, but I must say that graphically, I really prefer splashy too ;)
<Riddell> jjesse: amarok 1.3.1 (just because everyone seems to like am
<Riddell> amarok)
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> Riddell:  are applications now linkined into the launchpad infrastructure
<Riddell> jjesse: koffice 1.4 in main featuring kexi (but not on CD)
<Tonio-> Riddell: any link explaining the technical advantages of usplash over splashy, please ????
<Riddell> Tonio-: no idea
<Riddell> ask sladen, mjg59 or jbailey
<StR> We should ask the #ubuntu-devel people
<Riddell> Tonio-: KDE 3.4.2 of course
<StR> but /me is still thinking in apt-get remove --purge usplash ; apt-get install splashy
<Tonio-> I must say that the choice of usplash astonished me..... eye candy speaking, splashy is really much better
<jjesse> Riddell: i'll make the changes mentioned and upload it (hopefully tonight)
<Riddell> Tonio-: what's better about splashy?
<Tonio-> the graphical look (to me of course)
<Riddell> Tonio-: more colours?  better resolution?  or just a nicer image?
<Tonio-> according to me, better resolution, more colord and nicer image ;)
<Tonio-> maybe that can be done using usplash and that just depends on the way it is configured.....
<Riddell> I think the trouble is that a lot of PCs can't do more than 16 colour at 640x480 that early in boot
<Tonio-> did you saw a recent version of Suse booting Riddell ?
<Tonio-> it is really nice, and I've run it on a very old machine with no problem
<Tonio-> I don't know what they are using, is it a component of yast ? certainly.....
<Riddell> they use bootsplash
<Riddell> which has nothing to do with yast
<Tonio-> okay
<Riddell> ubuntu didn't like bootsplash because it's in kernel space
<Riddell> I don't know anything other than that really
<StR> Riddell:  splashy is very simple to configure, it is a simple XML and a JPG,
<Tonio-> okay thanks for the info ;) 
<Tonio-> all I know is that the result is a pleasure for the eyes !
<Tonio-> Riddell: may I change the png file or only the color sheme ?
<Riddell> Tonio-: what do you want to change about it?
<Tonio-> hum well I would like to test with the kdm theme image reduced to 640x480
<Tonio-> just to test....
<Tonio-> that would be blue and not mainly black of course
<Tonio-> and so very different from ubuntu..... that's why I'm asking
<Riddell> nah, it needs to be a kubuntu equivalent of the ubuntu image
<Tonio-> Riddell: okay, that's what i wanted to know ;)
<Tonio-> StR: according to what i can see usplash can be configured the same way....
<Tonio-> StR: simply I think that the different is simply that image, Ubuntu didn't choose a very colored image (most black in fact..........), but well, it's their distro ;)
<StR> Tonio-: but you need to recomple usplash to make the changes?
<aeig> the new system settings tool doesnt work well with activated double-click in kde
<Tonio-> StR: apparently yes
<Tonio-> aeig: what problem are you experiencing ?
<Tonio-> I have double click activated and don't any problem systemsettings
<Tonio-> +with
<aeig> after a doubleclick, the show all button isnt usable
<Tonio-> let me check
<Tonio-> works for me............
<aeig> have you double-click to open files activated?
<Tonio-> yep, I can't stand working with simple click (as an old windows user....)
<Tonio-> in systemsettings, I can't double click (it is simple click based even in my case), but I don't have any problem
<Tonio-> stupid, really stupid question, but when do you try to click on "showw all"
<Tonio-> in a configuration tool ? or simply in the main windows (with all options available ?)
<Tonio-> aeig: I know it sound a stupid question, but I try to understand when and how the button is blocked...
<aeig> after a double click on appearance, a ahow all doenst bring me back
<Tonio-> on appearance especially let me test ;)
<Tonio-> na, no pb for me, I can go back using "show all" button.... strange.......
<aeig> :-)
<Tonio-> the only problem between you and me is that I have double click activated for kde
<Tonio-> but in my case systemsettings works with simple click
<Tonio-> I don't have to double click to go in appearance, 1 click is enough...... though I have double click for kde
<aeig> i also have doube click activated for kde
<Tonio-> aeig: do you have to doule click to go in "appearance" ?
<aeig> now 1 click is enough
<aeig> sorry no
<aeig> 1 click is enough
<Tonio-> okay, so I don't meet any problem...... sorrybut I can't help you on that point ;)
<aeig> ok np
<aeig> i have the problem if i make a very fast double click :-)
<Tonio-> let me try ;)
<Tonio-> aeig: you should be very, very fast because I'm clicking as fast as I can and no pb ^^
<aeig> :-)
<Riddell> Tonio-: try it on Display
<Riddell> then click Back
<Riddell> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/16434
<Tonio-> Riddell: it works......
<Riddell> breaks for me
<aeig> me to
<Tonio-> Ican't reproduce
<Tonio-> I can double click, resize, fit to screen, go back and fit to screen again.....
<Tonio-> I can see the bug on the screenshot, indeed.... I saw that once I remember, yes. But I can't reproduce it.....
<Tonio-> Riddell: okay I have been to do it, but the double click has to be very, very fast ;)
<Tonio-> aeig: good news, it breaks for me too, but Ireally have to want it due to the speed needed
<aeig> Tonio: its for me a normal speed double click
<aeig> Tonio: isnt it possible to activate the double click in the system settings tool if it is activated in kde
<Tonio-> aeig: I must conclude I am a slow guy ^_^
<aeig> Tonio: ok seems not to be a problem for the most users
<Tonio-> aeig: so I must conclude you are a fast guy :)
<aeig> Tonio: :-)
<Tonio-> also I'm working on a laptop so my double click speed is certainly limited by this
<aeig> Tonio: you should test it with a usb mouse
<Tonio-> aeig: I will on my desktop computer toonigh
<aeig> ok
<Tonio-> Riddell: I download the kubuntu-default-settings as you said, but I am not able to find where the colors are defined.......
<Riddell> Tonio-: in the .png file
<Tonio-> ah it take the colors directly from the png ? okay, I was searching a text based file ;)
<Riddell> the PNG file will have a palette and the colours in it need swapping around so they match the numbers I mentioned before
<Tonio-> yes okay I can understand now ;)
* Tonio- just discovered that krita doesn't seem to be able to perform palette based PNG files...... only RVB / Alpha
<Tonio-> back to GIMP.....
<allee> Tonio-: wlassistant: No bugreports of you in sf bug tracker. No time yet?
<Tonio-> absolutly :)
<Tonio-> I assume I will perform that tomorrow, it is on my todo list but I have a 80 pages doc to read..... I have to prepare a Xen virtualized server tomorrow :-(
<allee> 'k.  Did you notice that 'link quality' not updated on scan?
<allee> Tonio-: oh, good luck
<Tonio-> yep I saw that, as well as when you disconnect you cannot reconnect and have to perform a "dhclient" then the connection loads correctly....
<Tonio-> did you notice that ?
<Tonio-> allee: I know gsx server very well but am not very comfortable with xen actually..... will see ;)
<allee> Tonio-: no.  I had no 'internet' connection during my tests so I got kicked of because google could not be pinged
<Tonio-> that's a problem..... wlassistant bugging, kdenetworkconf bugging......
<Tonio-> not easy to perform connections whithout going in the shell.......
<allee> I read it in the logs
<allee> Tonio-: yes network setup needs still much work
<Tonio-> yep, I will post a bug report tomorrow evening, but tonight, no time for this ;)
<allee> 'k.  Happy reading
<Tonio-> I hope Guidance will perform a network conf tool ;)
<Tonio-> that would be great ;)
<Riddell> Tonio-: just poke sebas lots
<Tonio-> I have to learn python this year, work my job, wo maybe I will try to do it in the next month, that may not be that hard.....
<allee> Riddell: kdenetworkconfig shares backend with gnome. Maybe it's more efficient to fix kdenetworkconf
<Riddell> allee: that's my thinking too
<Tonio-> allee: talking about the xml files used to store parameters ?
<Tonio-> I have a friend of mine who is a very good C++ coder.... if you send me a complete bug list, maybe he can have a look...
<allee> Tonio-: for wlassistant?
<Tonio-> for kdenetworkconf :)
<Tonio-> if kdenetworkconf is patched to work correctly, wlassistant will be technically unnecessary
<Tonio-> but kubuntu needs one working networkconf tool
<Riddell> does gnome-system-tools/knetworkconf have and wireless stuff in it?
<allee> ah, time to look into kdenetworkconf again.  Is this a 'breezy goal'?
<Tonio-> kdenetworkconf has
<Tonio-> I don't know if that is using gnome-system-tools......
<Riddell> it uses the same backend
<Tonio-> I know but is the wireless stuff of kdenetworkconf using that backend too, I don't have any idea
<Riddell> I imagine so
<Tonio-> so do I :)
<Tonio-> okay let's go with usplash, and then read that xen doc !
<Tonio-> Riddell: concerning the patch for default route when in static IP I haven't been able to find the sources unfortunatly, only the binary package.......
<Tonio-> I just know that aslinux has patched it.....
<Tonio-> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39098 -> as been discussed here
<Tonio-> let's search again ;)
<Tonio-> damn their repo doesn't have source....
<sebas> Tonio-: Actually I'm waiting for someone to pick up network-manager and code a KDE frontend (I heard rumors that someone is working on it).
<Riddell> sebas: knetworkconf
<sebas> Riddell: Is that a frontend to networkmanager?
<Riddell> no, to gnome-system-tools
<Riddell> which one is networkmanager?
<sebas> That gnome applet is network-manager
<sebas> fab blogged about it some days ago.
<Riddell> right, don't think anyone is working on that
<Riddell> needs dbus bindings didn't clee say?
<sebas> Yep.
<sebas> It gets notified of cable unplugging and that sort of stuff via dbus.
<JRee> sebas: hum interessting :)
<JRee> sebas: where are the source of guidance ?
<sebas> What do the profiles do in knetworkconf?
<sebas> JRee: In playground in kdesvn or on Simon's website.
<JRee> k
<sebas> If you want to hack on it - please :)
<JRee> sebas: will see if i can do something :)
<sebas> JRee: Great!
<Riddell> if it was done as part of guidance that would mean you could use python dbus bindings and not care about kde dbus bindings
<sebas> Not that the python dbus bindings are really stable, API wise yet.
<JRee> is there anyone else than me who has the nasty bug with systemsettings default size ?
<JRee> (on 1024*768)
<Riddell> JRee: yes
<JRee> Riddell: ok i'll inspect that
<JRee> Riddell: there is the patch for k3b here: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/devel/kubuntu_04_fix_normalize.diff
<JRee> Riddell: it enable debian renamed normalize-audio on k3b
<sebas> systemsettings is broken here wrt the size, the dialogues aren't shown completely in there.
<JRee> sebas: it definitively need a fix ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-02
<rideout> was pam changed in some way in edgy? something become messed up with the shadow/users/groups stuff on my install
<rideout> i don't know what is out of sync
<rideout> but, users i add to groups aren't in them somehow, although they can be seen in /etc/group
<Tonio__> hi all
<pascalFR>  bug #63517 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63517 in kdebase "kcontrol monitor and display settings module cannot start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63517
<pascalFR> i think it is confirmed now
<Tonio_> pascalFR: I replied
<Tonio_> pascalFR: can you try this command please ?
<Tonio_> hi allee
<allee> hi Tonio_, SIGLUNCH, bbl ;)
<pascalFR> Tonio_:  done :)
<Tonio_> pascalFR: hum very strange
<Tonio_> pascalFR: so it works i nuser mode but fails as root.....;
<Tonio_> pascalFR: do you use xgl ?
<pascalFR> Tonio_:  not it doesnt work nor as user nor as root
<pascalFR> no xgl
<pascalFR> but i remember something about python
<pascalFR> i saw lots of python package beeing held back after upgrade
<pascalFR> and I apt-get install all of them .... maybe it was a mistake
<Tonio_> pascalFR: as you describe, in user mode, you can see the window with the options, but it requires admin mode rights no ,
<Tonio_> ?
<pascalFR> Tonio_: no  to be more clear  the window says each time that it could not load the module
<pascalFR> Tonio_: i've attach the screenshot
<Tonio_> hum okay
<Tonio_> I must say I don't really understand the issue since I cannot repocude...
<Tonio_> I'll ping _Sime concerning this, since he is developping the module
<pascalFR> ok thx
<pascalFR> i'll check if other modules have problems like that too
<pascalFR> i attached my xorg.conf since the error seems to come from parsing the resolutions
<_Sime> "Digital Cameras" is missing from k-s-s.
<kwwii> moin
<Tonio_> yo kwwii
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_ and kwwii 
<imbrandon> kwwii, have fun at akademy ( no more stents where black eyes come into play )
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> we came home without injury this time
<kwwii> hi Tonio_, imbrandon
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> moins el 
<el> hey imbrandon :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: what happened with koffice?
<imbrandon> well it finished finaly that night when i went to bed but it died with the hdd 
<imbrandon> ;(
<imbrandon> ( along with everything else that wasent on my laptop )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: argh ! the point is I deleted the packaged I had done
<Tonio_> imbrandon: since you were already on it
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to repack ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, its the same package, i dident make any changes after Riddell did the autoconf
<imbrandon> i was just compiling for all the arches and makin sure everthing was installed
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah I remember.....
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ah okay
<imbrandon> but when that hdd dies on me the other day ( that i blogged about ) it took all my work also
<imbrandon> died*
<Tonio_> imbrandon: damn....
<el> poor imbrandon ....
<Riddell> Tonio_: too late now, we'll just wait for the final thing
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the point is I can't build for all archs, just x86
<Riddell> imbrandon: ouch
<imbrandon> yea kinda what i thought, i've been stuck on my slow laptop the last 2 days
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> imbrandon: raid1 is the key....
<imbrandon> Tonio_, well my server is ( and that had all my important stuff ) raid5
<Tonio_> that's what I have on my desktop
<imbrandon> but not my "working" devel dir
<imbrandon> e.g. what ever i'm doing at the moment
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah I can understand this.... hard to protect everything
<imbrandon> but good news i have my ssh keys , gpg etc etc etc , all mail is on the server , etc
<Tonio_> hum have to go for an hour... french government doesn't want to pay me for stupid date on a paper issue....
<imbrandon> honestly the only thing i lost perminately was my working devel dir that had amarok ( that i already redid ) and koffice
<imbrandon> and my revu tiber ssh key
<Tonio_> if I don't want to see my credit card erazed, I really have to get that done today.....
<imbrandon> ( and the use of my desktop untill the new hdd arrives )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: if your motherboard supports raid1, you really should think about it for the future
<imbrandon> yea i will sometime in the near future but as i blogged about i woldent even have a new hdd if it wasent for a kind MOTU that spotted me one
<imbrandon> for a few weeks that is
<imbrandon> but as it is now the new hdd is on the way in the mail and i have my laptop setup for devel stuff untill then
<imbrandon> but hopefully by the end of the year i'll be building  a new desktop system with a dualcore and raid 0/1 on 3 drive setup
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, http://www.imbrandon.com/2006/09/30/standing-in-awe/
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> the full story ^^
<Tonio_> imbrandon: will read when I'm back :)
<imbrandon> woot we find out today if we get sponored for mountain view dont we Riddell 
<imbrandon> i just thought about that
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah we are supposed to have the info today afaik
* Tonio_ really lives this time
<imbrandon> heh see ya later Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee> hey gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> hi Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee and gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> hi imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> http://launchpad.net/bugs/63546
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63546 in kde-systemsettings "Display, Disk and Filesystems, Services control modules not loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> and a couple of others, iirc
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can you confirm that?
<gnomefreak> i cant as im upgrading dapper to edgy as we speak
<Riddell> I'm also on dapper
<Hobbsee> i could confirm similar, i'm not sure about that.  
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmmm.  seems fixed here
<Hobbsee> someone was reporting that in here a few days ago.  nixternal or jjesse, maybe
<Hobbsee> which i could reproduce at the time
<gnomefreak> the 1 issue i still see is the kdevelop-data and kdevelop3 depnds issues
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: patches welcome :)
<gnomefreak> :(
* Hobbsee notes that the "X found in general and Y found in advance function in the search of system settings is really cool
<gnomefreak> god i hate that error (it means nothing but its annoying)
<Riddell> gnomefreak: which depends issues?
<gnomefreak> when you install kdevelop-data it has issues with kdevelop3
<gnomefreak> i will try it again later for exact error
<gnomefreak> Got non-package menu entry kiso.desktop  << is the annoying one but i heard its nothing
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/38692
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38692 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings doesn't load Display, Disk and Filesystems control module" [Medium,Needs info]  
<Hobbsee> is the original bug, it seems
<Tonio_> re
<kwwii> I have a pic and kdm-xml which fixes a bug in kdm (also need to update the pic for ksplash)
<kwwii> the next time someone updates k-d-s it would be good to include it
<Tonio_> kwwii: send them to me, I'll upload
<Hobbsee> heya
<Tonio_> yo Hobbsee ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_: cool, will do
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/63238 is your bug, i believe
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63238 in kubuntu-default-settings "kubuntu-default-settings fails to install, when foomatic isn't installed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, yeah, true, I need to fix this
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: will fix with kwwii files addition
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but honnestly, who removes foomatic ?
<Tonio_> stupid to do this ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<kwwii> Tonio_: http://bootsplash.org/kdm-ksplash-fix.tar.gz
<kwwii> both the files (the pic and the xml) should go in kdm, and the pic should also be copied to ksplash
<Tonio_> kwwii: okay I'm doing this right now
<Tonio_> kwwii: is there a bug ID concerning the issue fixed
<Tonio_> kwwii: 404....... ^^
<kwwii> erm, one second
<Tonio_> kwwii: yeah no pb
<Tonio_> kwwii: will you be in mountain view uds ?
<kwwii> hehe, it helps to copy the file as well
<Tonio_> kwwii: lol
<kwwii> Tonio_: as of now, I am not invited
<Tonio_> kwwii: ah...
<Tonio_> kwwii: should I add a bug ID in the changelog ?
<kwwii> https://launchpad.net/bugs/40821
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40821 in kdebase "login dialog font is huge on 147 DPI screen" [Low,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> kwwii: great
<Tonio_> kwwii: uploaded
<kwwii> Tonio_: great, thanks :-)
* Tonio_ is listening to "Opus Pocus" by Jason Becker on Perpetual Burn [Amarok] 
<Tonio_> Jason Becker is a god
<kwwii> never heard of him
<n8k99> kwwii: i must say again - edgy looks beautiful
<Tonio_> n8k99: definitly
<kwwii> n8k99: thanks :-) good to hear that you like it
<kwwii> I think it was a big step in the right direction
<kwwii> but we still have a long way to go :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: true
<n8k99> everything seems so much sharper and the color pallet is really nice
<kwwii> good words to hear :-)
<kwwii> thanks again
<n8k99> you are welcome
<kwwii> Tonio_: just got the mail from Malone, thanks :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: pleasure
<Tonio_> kwwii: did you ask for sponsorship on the wiki ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: as I had a contract, no....it would be taken care of internally
<bddebian> Howdy
<Tonio_> yop bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ
<Tonio_> HAHAHA ;)
<Tonio_> excellent
<Tm_T> Tonio_: is that "fishmaster" ?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: wishmaster from nightwish
<Tonio_> just the mistaken works ;)
<Tm_T> yeah, I did remember seen that url before
<bddebian> wtf..? :)
<Tonio_> bddebian: they changed the clip with mistaken words, but the result is really, really fun :)
<Tonio_> I really love my "stupid sunday links"
<bddebian> heh
<Tonio_> the biggest french informatics news website give a "best of" every sunday, with stupid stuff ;)
<mhb> hello everyone
<kwwii> howdy mhb
<mhb> I'd like to gather some feedback from you (all) about the idea I had yesterday
<mhb> I thought about creating a "Kubuntu Testers" team where the testers (or maybe Kubuntu power users in general) can contact each other, file and confirm bugs etc etc.
<mhb> At least I know about some of people that run Edgy for quite a long time but they aren't devs at all
<Riddell> do it :)
<mhb> Riddell: thanks :o) I'm glad you aren't against it
<freeflying> Riddell: will kubuntu has free CDs  :)
<Hawkwind> mhb: That is a great idea. I'd surely be interested in being on the team and helping set it up or whatever in any way that I can
<mhb> Hawkwind: thanks :o) I appreciate it
<Hobbsee> mhb: where else would you file bugs?  apart from malone
<mhb> Hobbsee: bugs.kde.org sometimes, I guess ... but filing kubuntu bugs in malone would be the primary objective
<Hobbsee> mhb: good point
<mhb> Hobbsee: we can help the bug hunting squad "indirectly" - that means confirm the bugs, provide more information,strace/gdb output etc.
* Hobbsee nods
<Riddell> freeflying: looks like amarok dist-upgrade issue is something to do with python-qt3
<freeflying> Riddell: and many python packages can not be installed automatically
<Hawkwind> Has there been an agreement and finalization of date/time for the next Kubuntu meeting yet ?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I should hang you for ever mentioning supertuxkart.  I built it last night and played it a bit.  Now I'm addicted
<DaSkreech> Did you get my ping yesterday?
<jdong> would anyone like to do a quick ktorrent fix for me?
<Hawkwind> Which one ?
<Hawkwind> jdong: Fix for what exactly ?
<Riddell> Hawkwind: next thursday, although we should check if that clashes with distro meeting
<jdong> Hawkwind: i need ktshell to be called with bash and not sh
<jdong> it's broken with dash :-/
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: http://www.getdeb.net/
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I also built dreamchess and the newest bluefish which is 1.0.6
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Ah yeah.  I saw that.  I built my own for my repo :P
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: But I'm now addicted to that game.  It's awesome.  I'm not much of a gamer either anymore which makes it worse
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know :) Should be nice once gnomefreak gets it included in source-o-matic
<DaSkreech> Told you that it was well done :)
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Seems the only thing on the 11th is the Edubuntu meeting
<Riddell> well we'd be the 5th
<Hawkwind> Ohhh, I was thinking 'next Thursday' meaning as in next week.  Which would actually be the 12th anyways.  Darn math 
<nixternal> Riddell: the display, user, and disk bug was confirmed by myself and fdoving - bug 62223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62223 in kde-guidance "Monitor & Display, User Management, Disk & Filesystems - All Broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62223
<nixternal> i still don't have any of those functions
<Riddell> nixternal: do you have kde-guidance installed?
<nixternal> from the looks of it i do
<nixternal>  /usr/share/apps/guidance
<nixternal>  /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: -once + if
* DaSkreech hefts Hobbsee's pointy stick
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Would it be more productive to get someone else to look at it?
<DaSkreech> or is it just not up to you?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: cant the person that runs the site will ping me about it
<gnomefreak> i wanted it to have more testing before i brought it back up to him so i pinged him a little while ago about it
<DaSkreech> Ok What's the requirements before it can pass muster for source-o-matic?
<gnomefreak> would like it to be fairly stable for one. which i have found it to be. but pretty much up to him what he wants to do with it.
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: hi!
<Riddell> nixternal: do the apps run from the command line?  (mountconfig, displayconfig, userconfig)
<fdoving> Riddell: yes.
<Riddell> fdoving: but not in system settings?
<fdoving> Riddell: correct.
<fdoving> not in kcontrol either.
<Riddell> fdoving: do you have the latest libpythonize0 installed?
<fdoving>   Installed: 0.4.0-3
<nixternal> userconfig is the only one that works from the command line
<fdoving> all the apps run from commandline here.
<fdoving> but not the kcm modules. just the apps.
<fdoving> 'kcmshell module' doesn't work.
<_Sime> fdoving: any error messages?
<fdoving> _Sime: the ones in the bug report. bug 62223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62223 in kde-guidance "Monitor & Display, User Management, Disk & Filesystems - All Broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62223
<_Sime> fdoving: to me it looks like the wrong python version is being used. Esp since it says that it can't find that module.
<fdoving> might be, i have whatever is in edgy.
<fdoving> _Sime: Python 2.4.4c0 (#2, Sep 29 2006, 19:31:08)
<fdoving> that's 'python'
<fdoving> which is a symlink to /usr/bin/python2.4
<fdoving> changing the symlink to /usr/bin/python2.5 doesn't change anything.
<Riddell> 2.4 is the default in edgy
<fdoving> http://rafb.net/paste/results/n3sYk290.html
<fdoving> that's the output of 'kcmshell displayconfig'
<Hawkwind> Isn't there another bug on this kcmshell displayconfig stuff for Dapper as well since it crashes on Dapper too
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Where does it crash on dapper?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Same way when you run it from a terminal
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: There is a bug report on LP about it in Dapper, and it's got quite a few replies.  I just don't remember the bug number
<Riddell> hi oofus 
<DaSkreech> oofus?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: you scared him away ;(
<DaSkreech> Ha ha !
<DaSkreech> I inticed as well!
<DaSkreech> Enticed :-(
<mhb> OK, so https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-testers is up, the next thing to do is probably to get a mailing list ... has anyone experience with that? What is the fastest way to get a mailing list (preferably on lists.ubuntu.com)?
<Riddell> mhb: just use kubuntu-devel
<mhb> Riddell: OK then, if it gets too flooded (not probable in the near future), tell me
<Riddell> mhb: make a wiki page, explain what activities you hope kubuntu-testers can do
<Riddell> then announce on kubuntu-devel and #kubuntu and see who signs up
<mhb> ok
* Hawkwind Joined the team
<Riddell> yay :)
<jdong|laptop> how do I focus the konq search bar via keyboard
<jdong|laptop> ctrl+S does not work as advertised
<jdong|laptop> I've pressed it 500 times already, and my search bar is still not focused
<jdong|laptop> i think I'm getting carpal tunnel
<Riddell> Lathiat: ping
<jdong|laptop> hmm, setting it to ctrl+k makes it work
<jdong|laptop> is that a bug then?
<jdong|laptop> http://vigor.sourceforge.net/screenshots/
<jdong|laptop> That is just.... wrong....
<DaSkreech> Is the Hardware Database a pointer to knoware?
<Riddell> to hwdb-kde
<DaSkreech> Right but does anyone but me remember knoware?
<Riddell> no
<DaSkreech> Blast :) It was a SOC project that was brilliant :)
<DaSkreech> and the first step was a hardware Daabase
<DaSkreech> Lemme see if I can find the Mentor
<DaSkreech> http://developer.kde.org/summerofcode/knoware.html was the write up for it
<DaSkreech> It would be a killer app for KDE :)
<jdong> imbrandon / Tonio_: would either of you be free to do a simple ktorrent fix for me?
<mhb> hm ... (this is really not the best place to ask, but) how can you add a Wiki: URL  entry in your LP team account? I can't seem to find the right place where to set it up ...
<Tonio_> jdong: what is the issue ?
<jdong> Tonio_: ktshell needs to use /bin/bash as interpretor, not /bin/sh
<jdong> dash isn't advanced enough to handle it
<jdong> should be a pretty trivial patch
<Tonio_> jdong: probably yes
<Tonio_> jdong: what kind of issues does this cause ?
* mhb found out ... it's a bug
<jdong> Tonio_: the ktshell script doesn't work
<Hawkwind> mhb: Oh really ?
<jdong> (ktshell uses dcop at the command line to control ktorrent)
<jdong> good for ssh'ing and messing with your torrents when you're supposed to be working!
<mhb> yes, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/2369
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2369 in launchpad "Some people don't have a Ubuntu WikiName" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> jdong: changing sh to bash resolves the issue ?
<jdong> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> jdong: best would be that you report a bug, so that I can justify the fix :)
<jdong> Tonio_: a bug's already in the database for it
<Tonio_> jdong: which bug ID ?
* jdong looking
<Tonio_> I'm just writing the patch
<jdong> bug 61324
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61324 in ktorrent "ktshell does not run with dash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61324
<jdong> upstream's doing the same in SVN, though I don't think we'll see another release before 2.1, which isn't much of an edgy candidate at this point
<Tonio_> jdong: true
<Tonio_> jdong: we'll patch and remove the patch with next releast
<Tonio_> jdong: I'm just patching, closing the bug and uploading
<Tonio_> thanks for the info
<jdong> Tonio_: that sounds good . thanks
<DaSkreech> Just occured to me that we have a Debian trash
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<marseillai_> Tonio_: do you have a minute ?
<DaSkreech> heehee
<Tonio_> marseillai_: yeah
<marseillai_> yep
<marseillai_> i've got a problem with flash in konqueror
<marseillai_> i've install it, it works in firefox, i've make an update for module in konqueror (with little dirty modification to make it works) but it still don't work fine in konqueror
<marseillai_> i've to change ~/.mozilla/pluggins into ~/.mozilla in order to make kde see my flash pluggin
<marseillai_> but when i try youtube in firefox it works fine (without sound but it's enough to me) but not in konqueror
<Tonio_> marseillai_: do you see the module in the modules list in konq ?
<marseillai_> Tonio_:  i only see libgcjwebplugin
<marseillai_> euh
<marseillai_> in fact yes i see it
<marseillai_> i've got two pluggins
<Tonio_> sounds normal
<Tonio_> do you have a free implementation of flash installed ?
<marseillai_> one in ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer and one in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflash-mozplugin.so
<marseillai_> don't think so i've only this one
<Tonio_> marseillai_: do you see it in the list of detected modules  ?
<Tonio_> you can see that in konqueror configuration
<marseillai_> Tonio_: see what ? the two i've told you? yes it's in there that i look
<Tonio_> marseillai_: en pv stp :)
<marseillai> excuse gt pas register
<ryanakca_> Tonio_: what's happening with qcomicbook?
<Tonio_> ryanakca_: hum, what do you mean ?
<Tonio_> it has been added, and that's it
<Tonio_> ryanakca_: you can apt-get install it, that works
<Tonio_> ryanakca_: hum,  did check the deps.......
<Tonio_> unrar-nonfree
<Tonio_> ryanakca_: does it "depend on" unrar-nonfree to work ?
<Tonio_> ryanakca_: those deps should be "recommended" afaik
<Riddell> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> Riddell: digikam has been approved, so we have to change the seeds
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have a tuto concerning this ? I'd like to learn that part
<Tonio_> Riddell: s/approved/"approved to main" ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaics, I just have to change kubuntu-desktop source package and had digikam in i386, amd64 and ppc sections, but as I can't see digikam in main for the moment, I'd like to understand how that works
<Riddell> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-seeds
<gnomefreak> does amarok use apt to get mp3 support?
<Tonio_> will digikam go to main when kubuntu-desktop is built or do we have to wait to see it in main to change this ?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes it does
<Riddell> Tonio_: Code link -> Kubuntu Edgy Seeds 
<Riddell> bzr checkout paste
<gnomefreak> figured
<gnomefreak> ty
<Riddell> Tonio_: but s/http/sftp/
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'm looking
<Tonio_> Riddell: so if my understanding is correct, once the seeds are modified, digikam will go to main right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: nope
<Riddell> two other things
<Riddell> so modify seeds, bzr commit
<Riddell> then apt-get source kubuntu-meta
<Riddell> install debootstrap and germinate
<Riddell> run ./update
<Riddell> and dput the updated meta package
<Tonio_> hum okay, that makes sense
<Riddell> then you need to ask an elite person to promote the packages to main
<Riddell> specify all the binary and source packages needed and that pitti has approved them
<Tonio_> who to contact to ? mdz ?
<Riddell> that's it, then you have to check the daily CDs to next day to see if we've gone over sized
<Riddell> Tonio_: mdz or kamion or keybuk
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> so we're uploading before promoting the packages to main ?
<mdz> Tonio_: wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<Tonio_> mdz: yes I know this, I've done main inclusion reports and pitti already approved them
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'm reading the wiki page concerning seeds modification
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-03
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks like I can't connect sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net
<Tonio_> Permission denied (publickey).
<Tonio_> Riddell: I used id "tonio" as it is supposed to be this one, am I missing something ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you uploaded your public ssh key to launchpad?
* Riddell beds
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah, I think so yes....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I couldn't dput to ubuntu without this......
<Tonio_> Riddell: We'll see this tomorrow :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's gpg
<Riddell> they're different
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah... here is the problem then... will do that and finish to read the wiki
<Tonio_> Riddell: good ight
<Tonio_> +n
<ryanakca_> Tonio_: yes, it depends on unrar-nonfree
<Tonio_> ryanakca_: I changed this to unrar-free and suggested only unrar-nonfree
<Tonio_> ryanakca_: we don't that to go in multiverse right ?
<ryanakca_> ok, well, as long as it has some form of 'unrar'...
<gnomefreak> is anyone running edgy with nvidia-glx (one in repos) working in the -10-generic kernel?
<ryanakca_> mhb: hey, what's the feedback about that kubuntu testers group?
<Hawkwind> ryanakca_: It's already been formed and has an LP page
<ryanakca_> good
<Lathiat> Riddell: pong
<jjesse> hmm anyone alive here?
<jjesse> :)
<bddebian> "I'm getting better.."
<DaSkreech> Hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> What's up?
<DaSkreech> Hung up the Stick yet?
<Hobbsee> i've discovered that my uni exam timetable is pretty horrible
<imbrandon> ...
<DaSkreech> eh?
<Tm_T> hmm
<DaSkreech> <imbrandon> ...
<nixternal> *** qt_plugins_3.3rc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N]  ?    
<nixternal> go with the default i take it? 
<nixternal> thats the first i can remember seeing that during and upgrade
<DaSkreech> Yes Ignore No Oops Default ZapSystem?
<nixternal> who knows, i went with the default though
<nixternal> this is twice in a week we had tornadoes and junk again
<nixternal> it is almost fall here and we are getting the worst storms of the year
<Tm_T> nixternal: I'm waiting snow
<nixternal> ooh i can't wait for snow
<Tm_T> =)
<DaSkreech> Informer!
<nixternal> i need to get the snowboard out of the shed and get ready for the powder
<Tm_T> I hope we get more snow than just ~50 cm this year
<imbrandon> hum 
<imbrandon> heya nixternal 
<nixternal> wasabi homey
<imbrandon> nadda
<nixternal> power comes back on and i faced with updates ;)
<nixternal> man, hear comes some more thunder
<imbrandon> hoked up my mouse and junk to the lappy to make my "stay" a little better ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> did some mythtv junk
<imbrandon> hrm whatelse
<imbrandon> oh a acidrip fix for jdong
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> in other words bored
<zphou> hi all
<imbrandon> heya zphou 
<imbrandon> zphou, why the new nick ?
<imbrandon> ;)
<zphou> imbrandon: this morning  :)
<imbrandon> ahh
<zphou> imbrandon: too many nick like mine, so I changed  :)
<imbrandon> ahh yea
<zphou> imbrandon: have u tried beryl on your ppc?
<imbrandon> zphou, not yet, i was thinking about it
<imbrandon> but i dont have aiglx setup atm
<zphou> imbrandon: I've built them, do you need them 
<imbrandon> debs ?
<zphou> I can not use tookhem on my poor ib
<zphou> imbrandon: ya
<nixternal> heh, didn't know that was freeflying in disguise
<imbrandon> nixternal, i reconised it becouse oh his real name is close to the nice
<imbrandon> nick*
<imbrandon> zphou, sure
<nixternal> brb, reboot..but you won't notice since i rock bip! ;)
<zphou> nixternal: :)
<zphou> imbrandon: upload to your server?
<imbrandon> zphou, yea thats fine
<zphou> imbrandon: but the passwd and accound are on the desktop in my office, and now I'm on my vacation  :)
<imbrandon> ahh
<nixternal> better
<imbrandon> zphou, i dont know your password heh, but anywhere is fine
<imbrandon> how big are they ?
<zphou> imbrandon: not too big  :)
<imbrandon> heh you can email them then
<imbrandon> imbrandon@k.o
<zphou> imbrandon: i upload to http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/beryl-deb/
<zphou> imbrandon: just a moment
<imbrandon> kk
<zphou> imbrandon: done
<imbrandon> nice , ok i'll grab it here in a bit
<imbrandon> tonio ping
<imbrandon> err no tonio
<imbrandon> ;(
<nixternal> don't mess with the wiki at all, it is garbage and will cause you to loose all of your work
<nixternal> like the UWN issue 16 went from almost done to gone
<Hobbsee> heya
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<zphou> Hobbsee: hey
<Hobbsee> :)
<DaSkreech> Hey Hobbsee :)
<DaSkreech> Your Uni is forcing you to get up in the morning?
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> if i want to be at class, yes.
<nixternal> i hate hplip
<DaSkreech> Pfft class is overrated
<Hobbsee> yeah, well...
<DaSkreech> :-)
<zphou> Hobbsee: universe freeze now?
<Hobbsee> zphou: yep
<DaSkreech> Good night all
<Hobbsee> night DaSkreech 
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<zphou> raphink: hi 
<zphou> imbrandon: how about beryl on your ppc? :)
<raphink> hi zphou
<nixternal> bug 61331
<Ubug2> Malone bug 61331 in xorg "[edgy]  extremely bold ttf fonts in kubuntu (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61331
<nixternal> huh?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: by installing msttcorefonts, i expect
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> Tahoma isn't in there
<nixternal> i made that a "needs more info bud" ;p)
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio__> hi
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio__ :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, ping
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hi ! 
<imbrandon> Tonio_, sorry i dident get your query last night in time, but no i havent heard from canonical yet
<imbrandon> i was kinda wondering what was up myself
<imbrandon> have you ? i guess not or you wouldent be asking me hehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon: oups, okay I have your response :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, maybe today ? dunno
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I don't know
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i dont even know whom to ask about it
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> i would imagine they just got busy though
<Tonio_> yeah
<Tonio_> imbrandon: pv
<seaLne> has anyone seen this:
<seaLne> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: invalid ELF header
<imbrandon> wow , nope
<imbrandon> seaLne, ^
<seaLne> this is on a machine that hadn't been updated for about a week, dist-upgrade failed and now that
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yesterday you told me to :
<Tonio_> 1/ update the seeds -> done
<Tonio_> 2/ update kubuntu-meta -> doesn't work
<Tonio_> 3/ contact elite person to promote the packages to main
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't I invert 2/ and 3/ ? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like I need the packages in main to update the metapackage
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm, yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'm preparing the mail for the elite guys
<Riddell> just ping on irc is the usual way
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay, will do then
<imbrandon> moins Riddell 
<Tonio_> Riddell: keybuk will do that today, and then I'll update kubuntu-meta
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> it makes sense how the seeds are managed now... I spent half of the night looking at this
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho and you were right concerning my ssh keys :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: putting sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/ into konqueror is interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I've done that and checked the structure...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't understand everything of course, but it globally makes sense
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll improve mimetypes integration concerning video formats today
<Tonio_> kaffeine misses a few of them
<Tonio_> the point is do I patch kaffeine.desktop, or should I do that in kds..... I'm unsure at the moment
<Riddell> Tonio_: if the new mimetypes are useful to anything but kaffeine they should go into kdelibs
<Riddell> Tonio_: talk to danimo, he said something about new mimetypes recently
<Tonio_> Riddell: no it is only kaffeine
<Tonio_> there are a few video formats that kaffeine recognizes but that aren't associated to kaffeine currently
<Tonio_> I'll probably patch kaffeine.Desktop
<Riddell> then kaffeine is the package to patch
<Tonio_> kmplayer has them but not kaffeine, which is a nonsense since they use the same engine :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, will do that way then
<Riddell> right
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho and I saw your comment on kmplayer, sorry for the "s/ship/shit" hehe :)
<Tonio_> it was late :)
<Riddell> t and p are quite far apart on my keyboard :)
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: on mine too, that's the problem hehe :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: see bugs 62554
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62554 in kmplayer "0.9.2a -> 0.9.3 UVF Exception Request" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62554
<imbrandon> Tonio_, well if kmplayer and kaffeine both use them would it not be better to put in kdelibs for both ? just asking as i dont deal with those packages much at all
* imbrandon looks
<Tonio_> imbrandon: kdelibs has the mimetypes, but I need to change kaffeine to be associated to them, here is the point
<imbrandon> ahhh ok
* imbrandon misunderstood
<imbrandon> Tonio_, hahaha @ the bug boo boo
<Tonio_> imbrandon: as I said, it was *very* late ;)
<imbrandon> hehe yea ;)
<Tonio_> but yes, I've been 0wn3d, as young people would way :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell, p0wnd j00
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> s/way/say
<Tonio_> rahhhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> those keys are closed this time :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> hum, I read yesterday that kde 3.5.6 might use beryl or an improved kwin with effects....
<Tonio_> that's cool news, since it would be a pain to wait for kde4 to do the same than metacity already has
<imbrandon> cool
<Riddell> beryl?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, zphou made some ( ppc only ) beryl packages i was looking into trying sometime today
<imbrandon> Riddell, compiz fork
<Riddell> sounds gtkish
<imbrandon> but beryl works with kde better afaik
<imbrandon> than plain compiz
<Tonio_> Riddell: beryl is a fork of compiz, to remove gconf deps etc.......
<imbrandon> but i dont have alot of experince with eithert other than just playing with them
<Tonio_> Riddell: beryl should be independant from gtk stuff, that's why certain kde guys suggest to consider this waiting for a new kwin
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I wanted to test, but there are no beryl + aiglx packages for edgy at the moment
<Tonio_> imbrandon: only xgl, and I don't want xgl on my laptop :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: in case you're interested : http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<imbrandon> Tonio_, no aiglx ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: nope
<imbrandon> ahh yea the aiglx page is empty
<Tonio_> works for dapper but no packages for edgy......
<imbrandon> shouldent be hard to adapt then
<imbrandon> i wouldent imagine
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about that do you actually know why aiglx isn't in ubuntu ? I though it was one of the main goals of edgy......
<imbrandon> Tonio_, it is afaik
<imbrandon> Tonio_, xorg 7.1 has aiglx by default afaik
<Tonio_> imbrandon: then why do we have to install another X from compiz repos to use it ?
<imbrandon> ummm we dont compiz and everything is in edgy
<imbrandon> ajmitch did alot of work in that area not long ago with quin
<Riddell> beryl is just a themable compiz without the gconf dependency
<imbrandon> Riddell, basicly
<imbrandon> Tonio_, http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/beryl-deb/   you might ask zphou for the /debian
<imbrandon> if you wanna build for non-ppc
<imbrandon> ( those are for edgy )
<Riddell> Tonio_: because most people can't use it with free drivers
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, because of nvidia, once again.......;
<imbrandon> yea nvidia free driver dosent work with it ;(
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it should change in the near future
<ajmitch> imbrandon: hm?
<imbrandon> ajmitch, talking about third party repos shouldent be needed for compiz in edgy
<imbrandon> ( not beryl )
<Tonio_> hum works pretty well :)
<ajmitch> imbrandon: oh right
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I just installed beryl from the dapper repo, and it works like a charm :)
<ajmitch> people will still use them
<imbrandon> yea something about new crack but since quins broke my install i'm leary about repos i dont trust ;)
<Tonio_> well the issue is still that we really miss kwin then.... I'll still wait I think :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yea with kwin it will be nicer for kde but it will be a while i'm thinking
<imbrandon> kde 3.5.6 or kde 4
<Tonio_> I read 3.5.6
<imbrandon> Tonio_, rember the link?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it was a french kde developper on a french forum :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: don't think that would help you a lot :)
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> i was thinking it was on a ML or dot
<Riddell> I think I'd remember if I'd published a story like that on the dot :)
<imbrandon> heheh true
<imbrandon> Riddell, you run dot ?
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> yes
<imbrandon> oh wow , i dident know that
<Tonio_> hum, even yakuake works :)
<Tonio_> I'm impressed ;)
<imbrandon> you just used the dapper debs ?
<imbrandon> no rebuild ? cool
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm removing your kubuntu_54_mouse_scroll_speed.diff from kde 3.5.5
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we have 3.5.5 now?
<Riddell> I do
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so you're in need of testers, i take it?
<imbrandon> Riddell, is it tagged yet ? or early stuff
* imbrandon needed a reason to rid the lappy of gnome ;)
<Riddell> I assume it's tagged since there are tars
<imbrandon> 2.5.5 going in edgy ? 
<imbrandon> err s/2/3
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not yet, I've only compiled arts
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh okay
<Riddell> imbrandon: I've no idea
<Hobbsee> may as well.  saves us supporting 2 versions.
<imbrandon> Riddell, cool , man i wish i had my fast box to help 
<imbrandon> grr
* imbrandon looks at a xine-lib patch
<ajmitch> imbrandon: trying to build the world?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there any reason you removed it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I though the patch had gone to the svn no ?
<imbrandon> heh ajmitch nah just to fix *.shn files in amarok
<imbrandon> ajmitch, but yea lots of things depend on xine-lib soooo
* imbrandon contemplates it
<Riddell> Tonio_: it doesn't apply, there's been a change to that file but I'm not sure if it's the same as your patch
<ajmitch> imbrandon: you could use my box if you could stand the lack of bandwidth
<imbrandon> ajmitch, that would be rockin
<ajmitch> imbrandon: what do you need?
<ajmitch> I found that only 1 of the 2 power supply fans has stopped
<imbrandon> just pbuilder really
<imbrandon> ahh nice
<imbrandon> well kinda nice
<ajmitch> heh
<imbrandon> better than none
<ajmitch> so it still has some airflow
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> plus there are a bunch of other fans in the case which I haven't hooked up but still can
* ajmitch is just digging to get the cables out now
<Tonio_> Riddell: remove the patch, I'll have a look later.... but toma confirmed me that the patch had been merged in svn
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, so that'll be why it doesn't apply :)
<sebas> Riddell: What's the status of the meeting minutes?
<sebas> nevermind, I see they're published.
<sebas> Thanks!
<jita> how much time it takes to boot the system completely?
<Riddell> sebas: planning any sort of publicity for it?
<Riddell> jita: that depends on 50 different things
<jita> its takes too much time on my machine amd athlon 2.0 with 512MB ram
<jita> around 1 min 20 secs
<jita> is it normal?
<imbrandon> jita, yea a minute and a half is about right
<jita> and whats the proper way of disabling the services i dont need from the boot?
<imbrandon> jita, more approperate for a support channel but afaik you can install "bum" ( boot up manager ) and do it from there
<imbrandon> or just do it the "debian" way of thinking and uninstall what you dont need
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, kubuntu_75_kicker_taskbar_resize.diff also doesn't apply
<Riddell> in kdebase
<imbrandon> was that the one to make it 48px by default? with 3.5.5 we could probably reengerre that OR set it in k-d-s
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i twould have been
<jita> how do i disable some partitions frm auto mounting from boot?
<imbrandon> edit /etc/fstab and add the option "noauto" , again more suited to a support channel like #kubuntu
<imbrandon> ;)
<jita> could anyone please look at this bug? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mesa-utils/+bug/63461
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63461 in mesa-utils "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<bddebian> Howdy
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<mhb> hello everyone
<imbrandon> moins mhb 
<imbrandon> Riddell, how are simes patches holding up in 3.5.5 ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: fine, just one indentatio change needed
<Riddell> indentation
<imbrandon> sweet
<gnomefreak> is there a testing repo for 3.5.5 yet?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu_75_kicker_taskbar_resize.diff is not from me
<Tonio_> Riddell: you added it to close kde bug 128552
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 128552 in taskbarapplet "REGRESSION: "Length" has no effect if External TaskBar is at the side of the screen" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128552
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, oops :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, guess that's been fixed upstream then
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably yes
<Riddell> that'll be digikam in main then
<imbrandon> yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I'm just waiting for the information to refresh on the repos and I'll upgrade kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for letting me do, that helps to learn ;)
<gnomefreak> btw is there anyway to stop kubuntu usplash from overwriting the settings? and kubuntu adds a grub splash also but doesnt work.
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: as long as your theme isn't called "kubuntu", settings aren't overwritten
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: i use the ubuntu usplash and any update to kubuntu usplash changes it to kubuntu usplash
<Tonio_> ah oups........ usplash :)
<gnomefreak> its overwriting update-alternatives
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes, we did that to force changing the settings since there was an error
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: that should be removed from kde before edgy is out
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: but we need to keep it for the moment
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, well not atm they arent really designed to be installed side by side , but i'll work on a way to make that not happen as i was the one that added it in
<gnomefreak> thats fine i just wasnt sure if you were aware of it
<Riddell> aware of what?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: in fact we renamed the usplash so we have to for the removal and reinstalling of the old one
<gnomefreak> usplash being overwriten
<gnomefreak> ah
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, that's what we had to force in kds
<imbrandon> when you have all the usplashes installed , kubuntu is defaulted ever time k-d-s is updated ( that last bit of --set i added is doing it ) but i need to find another solution
<imbrandon> Riddell, ^^
<Tonio_> the problem is that since we renamed since dapper, I wonder what is the impact for people migrating from dapper to edgy without the force........
<Tonio_> maybe we will have to let it, I'm unsure
<imbrandon> Tonio_, exactly , i'll figure it out before today is over, i was just looking at that infact
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: no rush
<gnomefreak> i just wasnt sure if it was meant to do that
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the problem is that certain people have a "manual" alternative for an unknown reason
<Tonio_> imbrandon: if it is not "auto" for everyone, we don't have another choice than forcing the deletion and reinstallation
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yea , its a race 
<Tonio_> which sets it by default
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: so here is the problem......
<imbrandon> Tonio_, right right, yea thats why i made it that way, but i wasent thinking of if people have two -desktops installed
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: if we remove that, it'll work for 90% of the users, but potentially about 10% will have the issue
<Riddell> gnomefreak: what's this about a grub splash?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i have another solution i think ;) slow up buddy hehe
<imbrandon> Riddell, usplash 
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can you explain please ?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: kubuntu install sets up a grub theme but before grub comes up it says it cant be found  
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: are we really installig this ?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: never seen that
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: maybe
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: i install a buch of things with kubuntu
<imbrandon> Tonio_, where the packages use the rank in updatealternative instead of -set
<Riddell> gnomefreak: we have kubuntu-grub-splashimages but that certainly shouldn't be installed by default
<Tonio_> kubuntu-grub-splashimages - grub splashimages for Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: but i think even installing the grub-themes package but still should let the person config it
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah it isn't... but maybe it doesn't work with grub updates, since raphink didn't maintain it recently afaik
<imbrandon> we have splash images for grub? i though those were turned off intentionaly becouse it broke on most video cards
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yes, but there is a package, raphink did it
<Tonio_> imbrandon: we don't ship it by default, of course
<imbrandon> Tonio_,  as far as the usplash thing, i have it fixed localy i think testing after bit and i'll upload it tonight or in the morning
<raphink> Tonio_: my package doesn't work?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: well if you find a better way to fix the alternative even when set to manual, would be nice :)
<imbrandon> basicly using the update-alternatives in the usplash to determine not the -set
<Tonio_> raphink: don't know, but gnomefreak reports it doesn't
<gnomefreak> i know i installed the kubuntu-grub-splash package now. but since its not pointing to right place (maybe due to dualbooting) it tells me to hit a key to continue than grub comes up. i dont think its that bad personally cause i can easily stop it but im thinking newusers may not know how to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, new users also wont install that package ;)
<imbrandon> but good point
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: alot of people look to change the grub screen
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: nope, a lot of geeks do :)
<gnomefreak> ok us too ;)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: and geeks generally now how to edit menu.lst
<Tonio_> as you and me in fact
<imbrandon> that and its as easy as adding a splash.xpm.gz to /boot/grub/
<Tonio_> my sister will never install kubuntu-grub-splash
<imbrandon> no "package" needed ;)
<imbrandon> well that + update-grub
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> the point is I wouldn't let a package touching to menu.lst
<Tonio_> first because it is hard to make it automatic, since the file depends on the machine config
<Tonio_> and secondly, because if we miss an upgrade, that is way to dangerous :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, packages dont have to , grub looks for a specific image name e.g. splash.xpm.gz unless its specified in the config
<gnomefreak> # Splashimage line added by kubuntu-grub-splashimages package
<gnomefreak> splashimage=(hd0
<gnomefreak> (hd1,-1)/boot/grub/splashimages/KUBUNTU_splashscreen_blue_neon_logo_03.xpm.gz
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah but that's a pain to manage too, since if we have packages providing this, we have to maintain the conflicts btween all of them
<gnomefreak> that is default in grub
<imbrandon> so cp myimage.xpm.gz to /boot/grub/ && update-grub works
<gnomefreak> whent he package is installed
<imbrandon> Tonio_, thats what the alternatives system is for ;)
<Tonio_> but I agree that's another possibility
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I don't say it is not fesable ;)
<imbrandon> may not be "easy" but its right
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> just that it is long to do
<imbrandon> yea
<Tonio_> imbrandon: we can think about it for edgy +1
<imbrandon> true 
<Tonio_> too late for edgy and mdz would kill us if we even think to touch to something relative to grub ;)
<Tonio_> and honnestly, I don't want to loose my upload rights ^_^
<imbrandon> ok , i'm gonna go grab some food, gnomefreak / Tonio_ i'll try to get the usplash stuff figured out tonight 100% but for now you have to use kubuntus gnomefreak ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: very cool :) have a good meal
<imbrandon> Tonio_, agreed
<imbrandon> ( on the grub )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can "don't use gnome, that sucks" be an alternative solution to the bug ? ;)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> i wish
<Tonio_> hehe ^^
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: kidding of course :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, did we ever talk kwwii into putting a color behind the usplash ? imho i'm with you and thing it would rock
<imbrandon> s/thing/think
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: thats fine ;)
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, tbh it was a hack to the postinst i added that causes that to make upgrades from dapper to edgy work smooth, but i have a better solution now i'll try tonight
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: ok
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah I did, he suggested one..... we should give a try
<imbrandon> becosue when i was doing it i dident think about gnome uspalshers with both desktops installed
<imbrandon> Tonio_, ohh he made one ?
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> ok welp i'm off to some food, bbiab
<Tonio_> imbrandon: no but he suggested a color :) we should give a try
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<Tonio_> we should re-ask him
<imbrandon> right, hopefully he will pop in today
<imbrandon> ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hopefully :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just received this : Invitation to UDS Mountain View
<Tonio_> ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice!  congrats!
<DaSkreech> Congrats!
<Tonio_> hehe thanks :)
<zphou> imbrandon: how about the beryl on your ppc?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, whoohoo , me too "Subject: 	Invitation to UDS Mountain View"
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> zphou, i havent installed it yet, i have it downloaded
<imbrandon> but not installed yet, have a few more things to get finished, moving my /var and /home to a new partition and stuff
<imbrandon> but i will before today is done
<zphou> :)
<zphou> imbrandon: cool, you got invitation to UDS :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: congratulations
<Hobbsee> oh good, i didnt get an email
<imbrandon> hehe thanks
<DaSkreech> It's open to the public?
<DaSkreech> Oh Wow it's @ google :)
* DaSkreech pokes imbrandon
<DaSkreech> Grab me a copy of Goobuntu :)
<marseillai_> Riddell: shouldn't you add a blank repository for edgy in amarok-latest and koffice-latest before the release? it will perhaps avoid problems ....
<Riddell> problems?
<zphou> DaSkreech: giibuntu?
<DaSkreech> gilbuntu is more like it
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: for people upgrading?
<Hobbsee> from dapper?
<Hobbsee> hmm
<marseillai_> Riddell: people who change every "dapper" by "edgy" in there sources.list and have errors when upgrading
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: yes
<Riddell> I see, I suppose I could do that
<imbrandon> marseillai_, well if there is nothing in the repo ( e.g. blank Packages.gz ) then apt will complain just as much afaik
<Riddell> imbrandon: shouldn't do
<marseillai_> are you sure that an empty repos is not better than a non existing repo imbrandon ? 'im not sure ....
<imbrandon> ahh ok i was thinking it would maybe its just if one arch is missing but the Releases says its there
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm removing kubuntu_13_downgrade_kwallet.diff too since it doesn't apply, we can re-do the patch if we still have kwallet problems
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<freeflying> Riddell: do you think we really needd kwallet?
<Riddell> freeflying: of course
<Riddell> I can't live without it, all those passwords
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can think about replacing it eventually ;)
<Tonio_> kde-pwmanager is a kwallet emulator, and is by far more complete
<marseillai_> pwmanager ?
<DaSkreech> And Riddell is we :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: more complete in what way?
<freeflying> Riddell: but all passwd stored in it are plain text
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can use it as password generator too
<Riddell> freeflying: they are not, they're strongly encrypted
<Tonio_> Riddell: and its UI to store and read the pawsswords is more "clear" to me
<freeflying> Riddell: anyone can read the passwd from it
<Riddell> freeflying: it's definately encrypted, ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl
<Tonio_> freeflying: yeah there is no security issue with it
<freeflying> Riddell: but when you happen left your desktop, then anyone can read your passwds using kwallet
<Tonio_> freeflying: and can do many more.......
<Tonio_> freeflying: first security is the user....
<freeflying> :)
<marseillai_> freeflying: right click and lock session
<marseillai_> ;)
<freeflying> marseillai_: I see :)
<Riddell> freeflying: only if you have given kwallet manager permission to read the wallet always 
<imbrandon> freeflying, you shouldent walk away from the computer without locking the screen anyhow
<imbrandon> heh
<freeflying> heh, seems I'd give up  :)
<Riddell> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianDesktopArtwork/WallpapersEtch  interesting bunch, I'd go for 1 or 2
<Riddell> fabo: is there going to be a common default wallpaper between gnome and kde in etch?
<imbrandon> yea i like #1
<Tonio_> hum, yes, #1 is cool
<fabo> Riddell: we'll try but etch is too close ... so i don't think it will be the same
<gnomefreak> i like 6
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop uploaded
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> hey , i'm i reading this wrong or is there a messup in the dates
<imbrandon> for UDS
<imbrandon>  Dates - Please arrange to arrive by the evening of Saturday 4th 
<imbrandon> November.  The event will start at 09.00 on Monday 5th November
<imbrandon> 5th is Sunday
<Riddell> Sunday 5th to Friday 10th November 2006
<Riddell> says https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView
<imbrandon> ok so she just mistyped and said monday
<imbrandon> just makin sure
<Riddell> curious day to start on sunday, not surprised she got confused
<imbrandon> yea
<Riddell> Tonio_: "Removed kmplayer-konq-plugins" ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ?
<Tonio_> what's that ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: your upload of kubuntu-meta
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just performed ./update
<Riddell> it's still in the seeds
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum......
<Tonio_> yeah, I missed that in the changelog......
<Tonio_> what's this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it went back to universe........
<Tonio_> Riddell: who did this ?
<Riddell> yes, it has
<Riddell> no idea
<Tonio_> Riddell: could my upgrade cause this ?
<imbrandon> i dident touch it .... heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe someone though it was a frontend to mplayer and thus it couldn't be in universe
<Riddell> that does seem to be a common misunderstanding
<Tonio_> yeah no issues in the seeds, I was *very* carefull when I touched this
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, kmplayer name is stupid........
<imbrandon> mdz commented on a bug reciently thinking it was a mplayer frontend
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm pinging on #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> that's why goldenear is changing it :)
<Tonio_> I'm pretty sure it is this.....
<goldenear> actualy kmplayer will stay kmplayer for kde 3.5
<Tonio_> goldenear: yeah we know ;)
<goldenear> it will become oskar for kde 4 :)
<Tonio_> just that it confuses the "masters" of ubuntu since they generally use gnome :)
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> I'm pretty sure it has been removed because of its name......
<goldenear> I can't see an other reason...
<goldenear> kmplayer is fully gpl and not mplayer or any closed source codec dependent
<goldenear> btw Tonio_, I've switched to edgy now :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: we know :) just that the name is historic :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: and your feedback ?
<goldenear> It was really a pain to install it !!!
<goldenear> the desktop cd doesn't work for me (I report the bug)... It fails during hardware detectection
<goldenear> the alternate cd works, but it doesn't recognise my network card (missing r1000 module, "bug" reported)
<goldenear> I had to install the fr language pack after install (when r1000 module is loaded)
<goldenear> Also I don't know if it's normal, but I don't have a splash screen during the boot process
<Riddell> Tonio_: did we add foomatic-cleanupdrivers to k-d-s?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: so if I understand correctly, keybuk removed it by mistake ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: seems to be the case, lets poke him in a few hours if it hasn't gone back in
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/bugs/42965 suggests foomatic should be fixed, but lets leave foomatic-cleanupdrivers in k-d-s anyway for now
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42965 in foomatic-db-engine "Can't add a printer in KDE: parser error?" [High,Fix released]  
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I'll reupdate kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> hum, interesting, so can remove the foomatic stuff from kds then......
<Tonio_> in the future I mean :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's keep it for edgy, as it doesn't have any consequences, and we'll try to remove it for edgy+1 and see if we get bugs during the dev cycle
<Tonio_> that sounds reasonnable
<Riddell> yes
<goldenear> Tonio_: also about feedback, I'm happy to see that acpi/hibernate is now working (except the wifi has to be ifdown and up to be working after resume) :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: knetworkmanager is the key for this ;)
<goldenear> The big problem is that suspend doesn't work properly: the screen stay blank when the computer wakes up :(
<Tonio_> ah...
<goldenear> <Tonio_> goldenear: knetworkmanager is the key for this ;) <- I don't agree, under windows wifi is working after resume... this is a bug!
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes, true, but knetworkmanager is a good workarround waiting for the acpi support to improve :)
<goldenear> I like the automatic mp3 codec install from amarok also... this will avoid many questions on the irc and in the forums :D
<Tonio_> goldenear: we now have the same for flash in konqueror too :)
<goldenear> yes I also see this... but it's still the same old flash pluggin with the sound delay issue :(
<goldenear> I hope gnash will be ready soon :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes, we haven't been able to develop flash9 on our own :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: I've nerver setup my wireless network using knetworkmanager  :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: the good news is that the structure of that konq plugin allow to make it compatible with any external lib
<Tonio_> goldenear: that will be used too with flash9 when it's out
<Tonio_> freeflying: well if you like to connect with the shell :) that's your problem ^^
<goldenear> you mean in 2010 ? ;)
<Tonio_> goldenear: first months of 2007
<Tonio_> that's not that far :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: knetworkmanager always tell me that I have not any wireless devices  :)
<goldenear> sure .... they already promise flash 8 for last year :)
<goldenear> wait and see...
<Tonio_> freeflying: yeah that can happen with certain drivers that are uncompatible
<Tonio_> freeflying: that can be resolved in wpasupplicant configuration
<Tonio_> freeflying: simply start the good driver and that should be okay
<goldenear> knetworkmanager is not very user friendly for wifi configuration (no way to list available network and no way to use wpa)
<Tonio_> knetworkmanager by default uses wext
<Tonio_> goldenear: hu ????????
<freeflying> Tonio_: good driver?
<Tonio_> goldenear: that kwifimanager, not knetworkmanager :)
<Tonio_> freeflying: look at wpa_supplicant man page
<Tonio_> freeflying: it starts with a 'driver' parameter
<freeflying> Tonio_: i see, thanks
<Tonio_> by default knm uses wext, which is generic, but you can change this
<goldenear> kwifimanager ??? is that installed by default ?
<Tonio_> goldenear: no, by default we have wireless-assistant, which is nice, but no wpa
<Tonio_> goldenear: then you can install knetworkmanager, which does everything, as long as your wifi driver is 'wext compatible'
<Tonio_> most are, except madwifi for example, but that's on the way to be resolved
* Tonio_ has learned the lesson !
<goldenear> wireless-assistant had never worked for me... it detects network around, but always report it can't connect (even if it actualy do it).
<Tonio_> I think ndiswrapper is now compatible with wext for example
<goldenear> I almost alway use the command line to set up my wifi :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: btw it is now unmaintained.... only knetworkmanager really works
<Tonio_> except aseigo, I don't know any person using kfiwimanager too :)
<goldenear> kwifimanager you mean ?
<Tonio_> goldenear: no, only knetworkmanager really works
<Tonio_> kwifimanager sucks, and same for wireless-assistant
<gnomefreak> what is the dialog run by when you install mp3 support for amarok?
<goldenear> I used kwlan is dapper
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: depending the desktop used
<goldenear> is worked pretty well and has wpa support
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: it loops
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I scripted to use gtk under gnome, kde under kde and xterm for the rest
<gnomefreak> but the bug is under amarok i was gonna change it but i cant think of it
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: there was an issue, but that is supposed to work now no ?
<gnomefreak> bug 63783
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63783 in amarok "Insists on installing mp3 codec" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63783
<mhb> does someone work on Kubuntu package installer? (like gdebi)
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: it keeps going as of yesterday 
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: lemme check
<gnomefreak> mhb: i dont think there is one for kubuntu yet
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: hum.... using kde ?
<gnomefreak> im not he might be i was using gnome at the time
<Tonio_> mhb: there is one, in the form of a service menu
<jdong_> mhb: use gtk-qt engine and then mv gdebi kdebi? :D
<Tonio_> right click on a deb file and you'll see
<jdong_> Tonio_: the service menu is nothing more than dpkg -i in an xterm
<Tonio_> mhb: that's limited but it works
<Tonio_> jdong_: true that
<jdong_> Tonio_: that's not a very compelling replacement to gdebi :)
<jdong_> which actually does effective dependency resolution
* jdong_ just installs gdebi on kubuntu and calls it a day
<gnomefreak> i think we should have one
<Tonio_> well that can be scripted....
* mhb votes for one too
<gnomefreak> jdong_: too many gtk libs i think for some users to do that
<Riddell> mhb: it's blocked on pykde supporting an embedded konsole, which will happen in the next release with luck
<jdong_> gnomefreak: pfft.... most people won't have a problem with that
<jdong_> gnomefreak: I think it pulls in like 10MB->55MB of packages altogehter
<jdong_> from fresh kubuntu
<jdong_> and if people install firefox, gdebi hitches almost for free
<gnomefreak> jdong_: doesn gnome-base get inclueded?
<gnomefreak> ah
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: concerning the loop, I'll try to have a look at that toonight......
<jdong_> Depends: python (>= 2.4), python (<< 3), python-gtk2 (>= 2.6.3-2), python-glade2 (>= 2.6.3-2), python-apt (>= 0.6.16.2), python-vte (>= 1:0.11.15-4), gksu (>= 1.3.6-1), gnome-icon-theme (>= 2.14.0-1)
<gnomefreak> looking at the depends for it most are python
* gnomefreak looking at them :)
<gnomefreak> ty Tonio_ 
<jdong_> Depends: hicolor-icon-theme, librsvg2-common
<jdong_> that's it
<jdong_> other than gtk2, it doesn't ask for anything else
<jdong_> and many kubuntu users will have gtk2 needed by their other favorite apps anyway
<gnomefreak> true
<jdong_> unless you're a kde purist :)
<gnomefreak> sadist maybe ;)
<Riddell> kubuntu is indeed kde pure
<Tonio_> jdong_: which apps ? ^^
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: gdebi
<jdong_> Tonio_: firefox is probably the biggest one
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: no ! I was talking about gtk apps kubuntu users should use :)
<jdong_> Tonio_: konq is an awesome browser
<gnomefreak> oh
<jdong_> but it isn't always a replacement for firefox
<gnomefreak> FF
<Tonio_> jdong_: my real battle is to convince people that firefox sucks :)
<Tonio_> that's my first battle
<jdong_> Tonio_: you're gonna have a tough time with that
<jdong_> I'm pulling up konq to digg.com, the icons are distorted
<jdong_> and ther'es overlapping text
<gnomefreak> it has its good points and bad points but i think its the most widely used
<jdong_> I pull it up to gmail and get sent back to static html world
<jdong_> those two alone are enough to make lots of users run back to firefox
<Tonio_> jdong_: those are IE6 users arguments
<jdong_> anti-flame disclaimer: I use konq in kde for most of my kde browsing
<Tonio_> "I use IE6 because all websites work"
<Tonio_> ;)
<jdong_> Tonio_: still... I could care less about the standards when I need to pay my bills and the site doesn't like it
<jdong_> :)
<Tonio_> the point is I consider firefox doesn't do what it has been designed to
<jdong_> I'm not saying firefox is elegant
<jdong_> it really isn't
<jdong_> but a lot of the times linux has few other alternatives
<Tonio_> firebird has been annouced to be a fast/simple reimplementation of mozilla
<jdong_> even opera is not up-to-par with the whole websites working ordeal
<Tonio_> the result is something that is even slower and much more complicated
<Tonio_> that's a bad result
<jdong_> I agree...
<Tonio_> opera and konqueror have generally the same "bugs"
<jdong_> yes, because of their strict standards compliance
<Tonio_> the reason is simple, they are the closests to the standards
<Tonio_> exactly
<Tonio_> I prefer to avoid a stupid website than browsing with a diplodocus that takes 30 seconds to start, like firefox
<jdong_> I've got a few sites that are unavoidable
<jdong_> for academic purposes and for banking
<jdong_> and pulling up firefox is less evil than pulling up IE6/WINE
<jdong_> :-)
<Tonio_> jdong_: I generally send an email describing the ugly code, and most of the time, except for big websites, the webmaster is pleased to correct it a bit
<jdong_> (ahem, big sites, proprietary homework  submitting solutions)
<Tonio_> jdong_: but yes, I use firefox (shame on me) on very rare circumstances
<jdong_> where webmasters ignore me for the simplest requests
<jdong_> (allowing +'s in e-mail addresses)
<Tonio_> the french train company for example -> website uncompatible with opera or konq
<Tonio_> I don't have another choice than using firesox
<jdong_> Tonio_: you got a CD handy to help me reproduce yet another kubuntu-media bug?
<Tonio_> jdong_: so cd there, sorry.... what is the issue ?
<jdong_> Tonio_: when you insert a cd, you get the kde deamon dialog, right?
<marseillai_> <jdong_> I pull it up to gmail and get sent back to static html world ----------->> you must change konqueror identity for this page
<Tonio_> jdong_: yes
<jdong_> marseillai_: faking identity still ends up with quirky ajax. buttons don't work... I've lost e-mails to that
<jdong_> Tonio_: select do nothing or X it out
<jdong_> (use case: I'm inserting a DVD to acidrip it. no mounting is needed)
<Tonio_> okay, and then what happens ?
<marseillai_> jdong_: for me it works fine. i use it all days and it's exactly the same interface with konqueror and firefox
<jdong_> Tonio_: now, kubuntu has no idea about the cd, and you never get the chance to mount it again
<jdong_> Tonio_: to make matters worse, press the eject button on the cd drive..
<jdong_> Tonio_: and kioslaves pops up with an ugly error that it doesn't know about /dev/scd0
<Tonio_> jdong_: interesting.......; let me test
<jdong_> and if you used acidrip or other block-device-accessing programs, you now have a locked cd tray
* Tonio_ goes taking a cd
<jdong_> so you're down to a terminal issuing eject commands :)
<Goldenear_> Tonio_: about the wifi not working after hibernate, shouldn't this simply be fixed but ifdown any working network interface before hibernate/suspend and ifup them after resume ?
<jdong_> Tonio_: the no-second-chance-to-mount-if-you-don't-take-your-first gotcha also applies to USB sticks
<jdong_> but the CD/DVD one is extra annoying
<jdong_> yesterday when I was acidripping 12 dvd's, it got so annoying to the point that I had to go to GNOME to finish my work
<Tonio_> jdong_: works here
<Lure> Riddell: ping
<Tonio_> I can discard, eject, and I'm prompted again
<jdong_> Tonio_: if you cancel the mount dialog, you can still mount?
<Tonio_> jdong_: yes
<Riddell> hi Lure 
<jdong_> Tonio_: without ejecting it?
<Tonio_> I can manually eject and mount it
<jdong_> well, you have to eject it
<jdong_> but /media does not recognize the cd as a cd
<marseillai_> i agree with jdong! when you unmount a CD or an usb disk he disappear from desktop or kicker applet and you must use command line to mount it.
<jdong_> if you cancel and don't eject
<Tonio_> jdong_: true too, you simply go to /media using system menu
<Tonio_> double click and it mounts
<jdong_> Tonio_: brb, let me check if a recent kde update changed the situation
<marseillai_> Tonio_: why we can't show unmount device on desktop since edgy ?
<marseillai_> now only mount device are shown
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: your gonna hurt me :(
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: why ?
<gnomefreak> amarok has no splash screen for me anymore
<Tonio_> jdong: simply go in /media using konq
* DaSkreech finds out that Ctrl+L clears in Konversation :-(
<Tonio_> you can mount and eject from there
<jdong> ok, back
<jdong> test 1: inserting cd....
<jdong> canceled mount dialog
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I didn't touch this :)
<jdong> no desktop icon....
<jdong> going to media...
<jdong> ok, nvm, cdrom is fixed
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: default amarok has been changed, that's all :)
<jdong> mount is availabe from right click
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<jdong> Tonio_: though clicking the drive (opening the link) opens a blank folder
<DaSkreech> my friend gets mediamanager not started when he types media:/
<Tonio_> jdong: yes, that's a known issue, _Sime will fix it
<jdong> Tonio_: ok
<jdong> let me play with usb sticks then
<Tonio_> jdong: but that's the only known issue on that point
<Lure> Riddell: what is you plan with shortcuts for suspend/hhibernate/battery (that sebas mentioned in mail)?
<gnomefreak> ah nevermind i didnt know there was a setting :(
<jdong> Tonio_: with the cd unmounted, open a terminal
<Tonio_> jdong: the issue was probably that you had cdrom0 hidden, and you used the symlink cdrom
<Tonio_> jdong: I fixed kds on that point
<jdong> Tonio_: run dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/null
<Riddell> Lure: pykde has a bug which means we use kglobalaccelarator in guidance power manager
<jdong> Tonio_: to simulate ripping a cd or some other block device activity
<Riddell> Lure: so best place to add them would be to your ksmserver patch
<jdong> Tonio_: then press the eject button
<Lure> Riddell: so ksmserver would just display the dialog?
<Tonio_> jdong: hum, yes, I can see this
<jdong> Tonio_: kioslaves returns the cryptic unknown-device error
<jdong> Tonio_: a "disk in use" is much more friendly than that :)
<Lure> Riddell: I could also add battery key support in kmilo (call powermanager->showTip over dcop)
<jdong> Tonio_: and if a program leaves the tray locked... it's even worse
<jdong> Tonio_: dd don't keep the tray locked. Some cd ripping programs do. in that case, you're off to eject-land
<Riddell> Lure: well it could directly just hiberate/suspend.
<Riddell> Lure: yes, that would be cool
<marseillai_> Tonio_: before we had the possiblity to show or not the unmount device on desktop. why remove this possiblity?
<jdong> marseillai_: imo that was a regression introduced by sime's patches
<jdong> (which btw are wonderful in every other way!)
<jdong> I love the streamlined /media
<jdong> just there's still a few quirks
<marseillai_> jdong: i can understand to not show them by default
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that I do not know what users would prefer - typically laptops have only one key (standby and sleep) and they might assigne different action
<jdong> marseillai_: no, as in the option no longer functions correctly.....
<Riddell> Lure: ah, tricky
<jdong> marseillai_: due to the patches
<marseillai_> and imo kicker applet for removable device is largely better than desktop icons ......
<Riddell> Lure: well showing the dialogue is fine then.  or we could see what gnome does
<Tonio_> jdong: I'm wondering if that not the same issue than the "blank page" when you go in using konq
<Tonio_> jdong: maybe it just doesn't mount while it is supposed to
<jdong> Tonio_: it might be
<Lure> Riddell: I will check gnome again, but I think they have gconf entry...
<jdong> Tonio_: well, I don't always want to mount
<Tonio_> jdong: better discuss this with _Sime since he has all keys concerning this
<jdong> ok, will try to catch him
<Tonio_> jdong: the point is that's different from the kde base
<Tonio_> he has patched this widely, so only him can understand what happens in fact
<Riddell> Lure: the gnome solution to everything :)
<jdong> Tonio_: if I plug in a usb stick and tell it to do nothing, I don't ever get the chance to mount it again
<jdong> media is devoid of usb devices
<Tonio_> jdong: looking
<jdong> Tonio_: and do nothing actually mounts the device (!)
<jdong> Tonio_: while cancel does what I just complained about
<Tonio_> do nothing should mount the device
<Tonio_> that "normal"
<Tonio_> it means "mounts and do no action after this"
<Tonio_> that makes sense
<jdong> Tonio_: maybe that should be stated then
<jdong> Tonio_: I always thought do nothing means leave it unmounted
<jdong> (with an unmounted usb stick icon, etc)
<jdong> I'm liable to yank it out assuming it was unmounted
<Tonio_> hum, that probably just string issue in kde, should say "mount and don't perform anything else"
<jdong> that's better
<jdong> even Mount instead of "do nothing"
<Tonio_> true that :) feel free to report on kde bts :)
<jdong> Tonio_: you know how much I hate to touch that site :D
<Tonio_> jdong: that's why I'm telling you "free free to do it" ;) I won't lol
<jdong> :D
<Tonio_> the messiest website I've ever seen.......
<jdong> Tonio_: at least cancel should = do nothing in action
<jdong> Tonio_: that's a _Sime issue, right?
<jdong> wasn't a kdebase upload yesterday supposed to effect that?
<Tonio_> jdong: yes it is
<Tonio_> and yes, I agree with you
<Tonio_> cancel should "do nothing"
<jdong> yep
<Tonio_> the problem is still there with the close button :)
<jdong> ugh
<jdong> why not just have do nothing DO NOTHING :)
<jdong> currently 2 of 3 buttons think that's the case
<jdong> and that's a majority vote of buttons :)
<jdong> lol
<Tonio_> jdong: hum, because I think the "mount/unmount" doesn't have to be let to the user
<Tonio_> it is complicated and doesn't have any reason to exist
<jdong> Tonio_: it should be exposed because it dictates whether or not it's safe to yank the device
<Tonio_> do you "mount" on windows or osx ? the system deals with that on its own, and that's I think the goal of sime, making it automatic
<jdong> until linux has another way around that issue, KDE should not cover up that aspect
<Tonio_> jdong: I agree on that point
<jdong> and OSX and Windows both have vfat drivers that are MUCH more resilient to yahnking corruption
<jdong> that's an aspect we cannot compete with
<jdong> as much as I hate to admit it
<jdong> I've done plenty of linux yanking tests
<jdong> both sync and async
<jdong> linux corrupts the fat structures far more often than windows or OSX
<Tonio_> hum, that's true, yes
<jdong> either way, I have no issue with automounting, like what gnome does
<jdong> it does make the user's life easier
<jdong> but don't give me the impression that you didn't ;-)
<jdong> (s/Do Nothing/mount/ is probably our best solution)
<jdong> even if upstream doesn't do it, we should
<Tonio_> jdong: too late to change the strings now
<Tonio_> btw, we'll probably make a point with _Sime concerning the known bugs and resolved problem, and decide if we finally include his patches or not
<jdong> k
<Tonio_> maybe if there are too many issues we can had them for edgy + 1 so that _Sime has more time to polish the work
<jdong> to be perfectly honest, if I were reviewing kubuntu today, I would come down very harshly on the kubuntu media issues I've noted
<jdong> both today and the other days
<jdong> but fortunately I don't have that kind of free time :D
<Tonio_> jdong: take note on the issues, and be there when we debate this :)
<jdong> Tonio_: that's why I'm trying to brainwash you to take my side for me :D
<Tonio_> jdong: I'm taking notes, don't mind :)
<Lure> Riddell: gpm by default does nothing, but there is gconf entry to be able to change it - not sure if some postinst updates it...
<jdong> I'd love to have free time for kubuntu/ubuntu on my command, but sadly that's not the case
<jdong> and murphy's law states that I'll be busy whenever an important debate like that happens
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't there a meeting on thursday ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that was discussed last week
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: I think we should really add gdb as dependancy to kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> Lure: true
<Lure> is there any reason why this is not done (sorry - I could not attend last meeting where I have put this to agenda :-( )
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't see any, but maybe Riddell has its reasons......
<Riddell> Lure: we don't have space on the CD for developers tools is the general reason.  plus would we then need the -dbg packages?
<Riddell> Lure: I presume that the gnome apport crash handler thing installs gdb for you, we should look at doing something similar in future
<Lure> Riddell: there is now depo for dbg packages, but also w/o, stack dump is usable as binaries are not stipped
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that we have a crash dialog on crash that when Stack trace is selected throws another error :-(
<Lure> not very nice to user :-(
<Riddell> any idea how much it adds to the CD?
<Lure> Riddell: gdb package is 2.3-3.7MB (depends on platform) + not so many depends
<Lure> Riddell: all depends are probably already in: libc6 libncurses5 libreadline5
<Lure> Riddell: yep, all dependancies are already in
<Lure> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/gdb
<Lure> Riddell: are CDs oversized/on the edge?
<Riddell> Lure: they're getting close and digikam was just added
<Riddell> amd64 already has no language-support-en
<Lure> Riddell: I still think we can drop something else  (openoffice ;-)
<Lure> just kidding
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about that, what is the priority ? provide the maximum softwares or provide windows applications.......; because that takes space too
<Lure> Riddell: krita is maybe not too useful for general public though
<Riddell> provide the maximum software isn't a priority, we just provide an operating system
<Riddell> and winfoss kicks arse
<Tonio_> Riddell: but if we miss space can we think about removing the windows stuff on the cd ?
<Riddell> lots of people need graphics apps
<Lure> Riddell: yes, but we should have usable desktop with photo mgmt and proper crash reporting ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, winfoss is great stuff
<Lure> Riddell: we could drop konversation as all users of IRC have internet connection ;-)
<imbrandon> yea winfoss is great but no lang-en isnt 
<Riddell> imbrandon: that's on amd64, which has no winfoss
<imbrandon> ahh
<Lure> Riddell: true regarding winfoss, but if I am deciding on 3.7MB gdb for crash reports or 17 MB windows/scribus I know what I would choose
<imbrandon> Lure, WHA!?! no konversation ?!? 
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> Lure: especially when projects like the opencd already exist...
<imbrandon> i think we need more install-mp3 type scripts 
<Lure> imbrandon: I would also like to keep it (as it needs promotion), but fact is that IRC is not used by all users and all IRC users have internet connection - and do not depend on shipit CD only
<imbrandon> not all computer users have cameras either by that definaition
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> or music collections ... or .... we could name alot of things
<Lure> imbrandon: true, but I would suspect digital photos are more likely than irc 
<Lure> imbrandon: but anyway, we need to find something that we all agree can be dropped
<Riddell> I wonder what seed gdb should be added to
<raphink> gdb vs. exe debate?
<imbrandon> i'm with keybuk tbh and say we make a dvd + alternate cd base install ;) but thats a whole nother conversation
<Lure> Riddell: same as kde...
<Lure> Riddell: desktop...
* raphink just wants to say that in Ichthux his choice was very fast too... the first things I removed were all the .exe and such
<Tonio_> raphink: hehe, yes, a bit :)
<imbrandon> raphink, heh
<raphink> I needed 60MB and I didn't need 10seconds to choose where to find them
<imbrandon> ok i got to run for a while, bbiab
<raphink> I'm not distributing an open-source OS to encourage people to use the apps on Windows
<Lure> imbrandon: I would drop krita (maybe replace it with simple kpaint) as first choice - when we finally replace openoffice with koffice, we get it back
* raphink is also against porting KDE to Windows anyway, but well it's FLOSS so no way to prevent it
<imbrandon> +1 on the office change
<Lure> raphink: problem is that on amd64 there is no winfoss
<Tonio_> well in my opinion winfoss is nice, but should remain "optional", in the way that "we had it if we have the space for"
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah, that's another problem indeed
<Tonio_> Lure: let's switch to koffice !!!!!!!!
<imbrandon> Riddell, why do we use oo.o over koffice ?
<Tonio_> -> keep space and promote kde apps, 2 in 1
<insanekane> imbrandon: because it is better ?
<imbrandon> insanekane, hahah ok
<raphink> koffice powa :)
<imbrandon> insanekane, that why its always the first thing to get uninstalled right ?
* raphink is for koffice, too
<Tonio_> insanekane: depends on the point of view.... for my needs, koffice is enough and BY FAR better integrated.....
<insanekane> Tonio_: good for you
<raphink> kubuntu is considered the most KDE-based distro in a way
<imbrandon> Tonio_, exactly intergration and for the avg JOE it works great
<raphink> we focus on KDE more than most distros
<raphink> and I think koffice just fits with that choice
<insanekane> theres good integration between OOo apps as well
<Riddell> imbrandon: koffice is too buggy
<Tonio_> imbrandon: true that, people that need more feature can install oo.o
<imbrandon> Tonio_, exactly
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, that's really better with latest versions
<raphink> programs get debugged when they're used in FLOSS
<insanekane> Tonio_: being able to type text and render it on screen is a big feature of OOo
<imbrandon> Riddell, it isnt any more buggy than oo.o , and crashes ALOT less
<raphink> Riddell: weren't systemsettings and adept too buggy when we added them?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: the problem is communicating with msoffice
<raphink> and yet they are far more important parts of the system than office
<Tonio_> imbrandon: switching will probably be possible when opendoc plugins for mso are available
<imbrandon> raphink, +1
<raphink> we all know that systemseting is what it is today _because_ it was integrated
<raphink> and the same for adept
<raphink> I would like to give its chance to koffice today
<raphink> it deservesit
<Tonio_> okay let's remove winfloss, replace oo.o, everything after beta, and let mdz have an heart attack :)
* imbrandon wispers "edgy"
<Tonio_> but seriously, all of this can be discussed for edgy+1
* imbrandon wispers "edgy" one more time then slips out the door
<imbrandon> yea i think we need to give koffice a serouis look for edgy+1
<raphink> when is koffice 2 to be released?
<Riddell> after kde 4
<raphink> argh
<Tonio_> insanekane: talking about oo.o integration, did you notice the bug with fonts on oo.o menus on kde ?
<Tonio_> they look ugly
<beligum> Hi all, I'm looking for someone who wants to take over the ScreenKast packaging...
<Tonio_> fuzzy, for a reason I can't explain
<insanekane> Tonio_: those issues are of a very low priority
<insanekane> Tonio_: most users in the world cannot use Koffice because of the lack of support for their language
<Lure> Tonio_: ugly as hell
<Tonio_> insanekane: for me (since I focus on polishing), they are important :)
<Goldenear_> I'm pretty sad to see that nothing has been done for firefox kde intergration in edgy :(
<Goldenear_> firefox still have the ugly gtk file dialog :(
<Lure> Goldenear_: me to, but this is one more reason to reconsider konqueror
<imbrandon> Goldenear_, mostly becouse firefox isnt stable enough even on gnome atm , it still crashing all the time 
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: true that, because the patch to get kde dialog is an evil hack
<raphink> Lure: reconsider konqueror?
<raphink> konqueror is great
<Riddell> hi [niceday]  
<Goldenear_> I mostly use konqueror... but many sited doesn't work in konq :(
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you add the kubuntu meeting to fridge?
<raphink> I can't do a tenth of what I do with konqueror with firefox
<Goldenear_> so firefox is a must
<Tonio_> beligum: that's on my plans but for "after edgy is out"
<Lure> raphink: I have still some issues to use it at work, but it seems that I will have to fix these intranet apps ;-)
<[niceday] > Riddell: hi. i'm just taking a tour through some channels (adding them to my list)
<imbrandon> Riddell, pretty sure, lemme make sure , one sec
<raphink> Goldenear_: so let's fix konqueror
<raphink> or rather, adapt it
<Goldenear_>  <Tonio_> Goldenear_: true that, because the patch to get kde dialog is an evil hack <-- is there a better solution ? (existing)
<Lure> raphink: other reason is that I am used to firefox and some of extentions...
<raphink> cause konqueror is about the only browser to really respect the standards
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: using firefox "because it display bad coded websites" is encouraging what made IE that popular.......
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: that's not a solution
<raphink> yes Tonio_
<raphink> totally agreed
<Goldenear_> also I would like to see konqueror (or a kthml based broswer) for windows...
<beligum> Tonio_: allright, thx. My time runs out to spend a lot of time on it
<Tonio_> the more konqueror there are, the more websites will be corrected
<Tonio_> same with opera
<Goldenear_> this way we could have a multiplateform browser ligther than firefox
<Lure> Tonio_: exactly - this is why I plan to try to switch again 
<raphink> I am for adding a firefox spoofing id on konqueror, that says as commentary "I'm just pretending to use Firefox because your website is a mess"
<raphink> so people will get it in their stat
<raphink> ;)
<Goldenear_> <Tonio_> the more konqueror there are, the more websites will be corrected <- most problem I have are not from websites but from konq... eg ajax support
<raphink> so we can watch these websites using the spoofing (works most of the time) while still lettting people know that they should care about standards
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: ajax support issues are due to websites
<raphink> Goldenear_: konqueror was one of the first browsers to have good ajax support
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: on vbulletin, which has good code, ajax works nicelly, even with konqueror
<raphink> actually the first one to pass the ajax test properly iirc
<raphink> just because people talk SMS all the time, we aren't going to adapt our doc and make itt horrible
<raphink> and all the same for code imo
<imbrandon> Riddell, ugh i did but i forgot to tick the "published" box, its published now
<raphink> we aren't going to lower our standards because people don't mind about theirs
<imbrandon> sorry
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: what do we want ? a kde based operating system or a kde based with gnome apps, like suse or mandriva ?
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: no need to do something that already exists
<raphink> Tonio_: I've made my choice :)
<Goldenear_> I have a more pragmatic approch to the problem... many websites are not konqueror compatible... I need to use them now and I don't thing their webmasters are ready to fix them...
<raphink> the whole point about KDE is integration
<Tonio_> that's the reason I think we should on using kde apps only
<Goldenear_> so the only solution is at the moment to use firefox...
<raphink> no Goldenear_ I do not agree
<Goldenear_> (And I don't even talk about ie only compatible sites)
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: and if firefox fails on certain websites ? (that happens)
<Tonio_> and if mozilla decided to respect the standards, then there would be no issues
<Tonio_> since the websites would be made compatible
<Tonio_> if firefox continues to go out of the standards, like IE is, I would shit on it the same way I shit on IE
<Goldenear_> I didn't find a site not working with firefox since a pretty long time...
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: why ?
<Tonio_> because the websites have been made compatible with it
<Tonio_> because it is widely used
<Tonio_> so there are 2 solutions :
<Tonio_> - people are using konqueror and the same thing happens
<raphink> yep
<raphink> it's because more and more people use FF
<raphink> that websites are compatible
<raphink> and it's because more and more people use open document 
<Tonio_> - mozilla is making a good gecko that respects the standards, and that'll correct the issues for ALL BROWSERS in the world
<raphink> that the next version of MS Office will understand it
<raphink> not the other way round
<Goldenear_> 95% of people are using Windows... Konqueror doesn't work on windows...
<Riddell> Goldenear_: yet...
<raphink> Goldenear_: yet
<Goldenear_> that's the point :D
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: yet
<raphink> konqueror is being ported on windows
<Riddell> ** for the brave   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ edgy main
<raphink> hehe
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: using firefox on kde is a temporary solution, but the consequences will be a dirty web at the end
<Goldenear_> But I want to use the sites now !!!
<Tonio_> and konqueror will have even more compatibility issues
<imbrandon> Riddell, whoo hoo , upgrading now
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: how did the first firefox users do ? they were boycotting the crappy websites
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: that's the only way to get a clean web
<Riddell> imbrandon: note I havn't tested them yet myself 
<raphink> haha
<imbrandon> hehe ok
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: your point is the same than people saying "I'll use linux when drivers are available"
<raphink> yes
<Tonio_> reasonnable opinion, but if everyone says this, we will NEVER get the drivers :)
<raphink> open-source exists because people have made the choice to loose technical options to gain freedom
<Tonio_> the first people creating the change have to accept compromise for the future
<raphink> if you choose technical stuff over freedom
<raphink> you'll lose your freedom
<raphink> and you'll never get more
<Goldenear_> Tonio_: let me ask you a question: Why companies such as SNCF, Grosbill, or Le mistere des finances would make their website konqueror compatible ?
<mhb> it seems today is discussion day here :o) 
<raphink> Goldenear_: companies need money
<raphink> konqueror is a great navigator
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: because it is used by the masse
<raphink> even safari is based on KHTML
<mhb> Riddell: I'll set up a virtual Edgy machine and test the packages, after all, I'm in Kubuntu Testers now :o)
<raphink> if konqueror begins to be used by many
<raphink> they will have to adapt
<Riddell> mhb: ah hah, yes :)
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: when grosbill doesn't sell anymore because all konqueror users are going to another website, they'll change it
<Goldenear_> of core konq is great... that's why I mostly use it !
<Goldenear_> But I can't reserve a train ticket of pay my taxes with it !
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: you know what I'm doing ?
<Tonio_> I'm sending an email to the webmaster saying the code sucks, and I'm phoning to get the bill
<Tonio_> when the guy will receive 500 mails a week, maybe the code would get cleaned a bit
<Goldenear_> <Tonio_> Goldenear_: when grosbill doesn't sell anymore because all konqueror users are going to another website, they'll change it <-- all konqueror users ? you mean 0,1 % of their customers ? ;)
<Goldenear_> please, be more realistic
<Tonio_> that's what happened with firefox at the begening
<Tonio_> actually, the issue for me is with mozilla
<Goldenear_> but firefox is working on linux ...
<Goldenear_> AND WINDOWS !!!!
<Tonio_> if mozilla decides to go back to the standards, then the websites will not have another choice than beeing standard compatible
<Goldenear_> the OS used by 95% of people!
<Goldenear_> that makes the difference
<marseillai> Tonio_: you've package kxmame it's so great but it doesn't depend on xmame .......
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: and konqueror soon will
<Tonio_> marseillai: bah.......; it does no ?
<Goldenear_> Tonio_: you mean konqueror will be a native Windows app ?
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: yes
<Tonio_> as koffice, and as all kde
<raphink> yes
<marseillai> Tonio_: j'ai install kxmame, il me demande aucune dpendance, se lance et me dis ; t'as pas xmame!
<Tonio_> marseillai: je regarde
<raphink> Goldenear_: qt4 is ported on windows, nativelly
<Goldenear_> but konqueror is kde dependent
<marseillai> not all kde will be port mais a big part of it will 
<raphink> Goldenear_: how so?
<Goldenear_> many people won't use it under windows if they also need to install kde
<raphink> Goldenear_: many GNOME users use konqueror only
<Tonio_> marseillai: Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), kdelibs-dev, cdbs, docbook2x, libxine-dev, xmame-common
<marseillai> Goldenear_: every kde library wich not depend too much on unix system will be port.
<Tonio_> tricky it is not added as a dep...... marseillai I'm changing this
<imbrandon> Goldenear_, not really have a look at this http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/kde4-osx.png
<marseillai> Tonio_: jdis pas le contraire hein. jdis juste que ca ne marche pas
<Tonio_> marseillai: I'm fixing this
<marseillai> oki
<Goldenear_> imbrandon: but konqueror won't run on OSX with (at least some part of) kde installed on it :/
<imbrandon> kdelibs, big deal, vb6 apps wont run on windows without vb6 libs either , and point ?
<Goldenear_> I think there should 3 broswers sharing the same basis (mostly khtml): Konqueror on Linux, Safari on os X and a new one on Windows...
<raphink> Safari is more or less a port of Konqueror Goldenear_
<Goldenear_> This is the only way I see to have a real alternative to ie and ff
<Lure> Riddell: installing kde355 now...
<raphink> although they have dirty patches in it ;)
<Goldenear_> <raphink> Safari is more or less a port of Konqueror Goldenear_ <-- I know that, but the SNCF website is working on Safari ;)
<Tonio_> Goldenear_: because osx users are using safari, there is a chance that websites get compatible in the future
<Tonio_> that's the point
<Riddell> there's a lot of differences between KHTML and safari
<raphink> lots of patches
<raphink> that won't get in KDE 
<Tonio_> konqueror, compared to one year ago, as fair less compatibility issues
<Riddell> hopefully kde 4 will use the port of safari webkit to qt
<Goldenear_> indeed.... and a sync between the two would be nice :)
<mhb> is there a grub configuration tool for KDE?
<imbrandon> Riddell, is there ppc packages there ?
<imbrandon> ( for 355 )
<mhb> I'd like that in Kubuntu because I edit menu.lst almost every time I install K.
<Riddell> imbrandon: no
<imbrandon> ahh ok, no wonder i was having issues
<imbrandon> lol
<Riddell> mhb: I'd like one too, but nobody has stepped up to do one.  I dont think it would be very hard to make a guidance tool for it
* abattoir is tempted to raise his hand :P
<Riddell> abattoir: you're already doing smart!
* mhb too
<Riddell> mhb: do it!
<abattoir> Riddell: well, i could do this too, edgy+1 target?
<Goldenear_> <Riddell> hopefully kde 4 will use the port of safari webkit to qt <-- so the only missing thing will be a win32 webkit base browser :)
<abattoir> or maybe mhb and me could work on it together ;)
<Tonio_> rahhhhhhhhhhhh ! /usr/include/linux/joystick.h:131: error: '__s64' does not name a type
<Tonio_> the error is back.........
<Riddell> abattoir: sure, just be careful not to work on too much stuff at once
<abattoir> Riddell: ok, ok :P
<Riddell> Tonio_: it never went away
<Riddell> Goldenear_: konqueror on win32 :)
<mhb> I think edgy+1 target is possible
<Tonio_> Riddell: since kxmame compiled one day, I can tell you it had went away :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ftbfs now, but working a moment ago
<mhb> abattoir: how's smart doing, btw?
<abattoir> mhb: i'm working on a Qt UI for it
<goldenear> Riddell: I mean a browser not needing kde :)
<Lure> Riddell: no errors with upgrade to kde355, now rebooting to see the difference... ;-)
* Riddell waits nervously for Lure to return
<Hawkwind> Is 3.5.5 for Edgy or Dapper ?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: edgy
<Hawkwind> Nice
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Wait!  You're sleep typing :P
<abattoir> :P
<Riddell> Lure!
* Lure is running kde355
<Riddell> Lure: and?  anarchy?  world peace?
<Lure> Riddell: session manager started my apps in wrong desktops, and it looks like I cannot move them between desktops (drag&drop)
<Riddell> uh oh
<Lure> Riddell: even switching desktop does not work from panel ;-(
* goldenear is trying to install kde4
<Riddell> so kwin go foobar
<Lure> Riddell: will try new profile (my is old from hoary times with some customization
<Lure> Riddell: it switches desktops if I click the app in taskbar, just the Desktop Pager seems to be broken
<Riddell> so control-F2 is broken?
<Lure> Riddell: kdesu also does not work - "Conversation with su failed."
<Lure> wau!
<Lure> my desktop is shadded 
<Riddell> "to check: sudo, printing, kicker height, scroll wheel, kwallet, desktop changing"
<Lure> like if I would select logout, just without the logout dialog... ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: big todo... :-(
<Lure> Riddell: it is really funny - whole screen is shadded (I can barely read), just my mouse cursor is shinny white ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: actually it is a bit lighter than logout shade - just tried it...
<Lure> Riddell: maybe it is caused by Start New Session I used couple of seconds before...
<Lure> it looks like I will use Dapper tommorow at work ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: "kdesu (kdelibs): ERROR: su has exited while waiting for pwd." on console when running kdesu
* Lure logout/login to get rid of this shade
* Lure is back to edgy shine ;-)
<Riddell> so hmm, a few bugs then I guess
<nixternal> woohoo, my display config is back!! thank you! ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: about the gwenview translation stuff, is there a doc i can read to show me how to create the .pot file the correct way? an easy way maybe? I am new to creating package translations
<Riddell> nixternal: there is a gwenview-i18n tar that needs to be packaged
<nixternal> roger that
* nixternal finds it
<nixternal> got it
<Lure> Riddell: kontact/kmail/karm/akregator looks ok
<nixternal> ok..how do i go about packaging it?  do i add it to the gwenview package, or is it seperate?
<Riddell> Lure: they havn't been packaged yet
<Lure> Riddell: will have to run now, but will keep you posted if I notice something else
<Riddell> Lure: thanks
<Lure> Riddell: ok, this is the reason they work ;-)
<Hawkwind> Is webmin not available for Kubuntu anywhere ?
<jdong> webmin is mysteriously MIA for a while now
* jdong never bothered to ask/investigate
<marseillai> _Sime: tonio told me that you are the "master" for device gestion in kubuntu. So i ask you if it is possible to select if we want to see or not unmount device on desktop or in "support de stockage" kicker applet ?
<_Sime> marseillai: Showing Unmounted is no longer supported for the simple reason that the user doesn't need to know about details like mounting/unmounting. It should work automatically.
<marseillai> _Sime: yes of course
<jdong> _Sime: then please change the string "Do Nothing" to something more accurate....
<_Sime> that's the idea
<_Sime> jdong: like what?
<jdong> Do Nothing gives me the impression it's safe to yank out the drive
<jdong> _Sime: well, you don't want to use mount.... hmm....
<jdong> Tonio_ and I were talking about this earlier
<jdong> at that time, I liked the term Mount
<jdong> even "Don't open in new window" is better
<_Sime> I know. That problem with the Close button is fixed btw.
<jdong> thx for that bugfix
<marseillai> but i can understand the fact that you disable it by default! but you should leave the option for those who want see it! for example when my usb hard drive crash i now need to mount it manually or in /media. and worse than it now i need to use command line to mount nfs instead of simply doing mount on kicker applet with dapper ....
<jdong> _Sime: is there some way to show an icon for unmounted usb sticks?
<jdong> _Sime: sometimes I'd unmount but realize I still need to do something
<jdong> _Sime: or in the case of my 3 partition USB HD, I can't yank out all 3 without linux panicking (root on USB)
<_Sime> marseillai: kicker applet for unmounted NFS,  _should_ be the same as before.
<marseillai> it isn't _Sime 
<marseillai> and it isn't for usb key too ....
<marseillai> and option to show unmount device have disappear
<_Sime> jdong: short answer no. How do you "accidently" unmount it?
<_Sime> marseillai: usb keys are either inserted and ready, or removed//ready to be removed. That is model that we are trying to achieve.
<jdong> _Sime: I unmount it with the intent to remove it, but later decided not to remove it, but continue using it
<_Sime> marseillai: if you want to remount you usb key, remove it and insert it. That seems simple and logical.
<jdong> _Sime: my usb slots are hard to reach
<jdong> and I'd rather not go for re-inserting
<jdong> and for my external, I prefer to keep the fat32 partitions unmounted except when needed
<jdong> I've lost a lot of data before due to linux's flaky vfat
<_Sime> external what exactly?
<jdong> usb hd
<jdong> it has 3 partitions
<jdong> 1 ntfs, 1 fat32 , 1 linux root
<jdong> I boot off of it for linux on one of my systems
<_Sime> jdong: but if you say "Safely remove" in KDE, can you then actually safely remove you USB drive?
<jdong> _Sime: not technically. I can safely remove that partition if I can perform surgery on 7200rpm platters :)
<_Sime> jdong: I mean the whole drive?
<jdong> no, linux is mounted on that drive
<jdong> if I remove it, linux will crash
<jdong> kubuntu/hal/ubuntu treats partitions 1 and 2 as usb removable devices, 3 as a linux system device
<_Sime> jdong: you've kind of a got an extreme case there. :-/
<jdong> I know I do
<mhb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ is a bit incomplete for Kubuntu
<_Sime> jdong: I'm not sure how that can be beter handled..... a toughie.
<jdong> but it's one use case that at least somewhere there needs to be the mount/unmount notion.....
<jdong> maybe in the panel applet or something
<jdong> or keep the unmounted device icons around
<_Sime> I'll have to have a good think about that one. I'm afraid that it doesn't really fit the model very well. Maybe I can find some sort of compromise / middleground.
<_Sime> jdong: have you got any easier bugs? 8-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: how do you workarround the joystick.h error in kdebase ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't seem to find a solution for the kxmame package
<Tonio_> Riddell: you should theorically get the same issue in kcontrol, unless there is a fix in the code.....
<Tonio_> _Sime: I have an easier one :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: blank folder when browsing a cd in konq :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: still waiting :)
<tvo> Tonio_: maybe s/__s64/long long/ as a fix?  (assuming the devs want signed 64 bit integer)
<Tonio_> and yes, jdong has very complicated issues, I agree :)
<_Sime> Tonio_: cd = audio cd or CDROM?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I just don't compile it
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah........ hehe :)
<Tonio_> tvo: that's an idea, I'll investigate.
<Tonio_> Riddell: heh, that's not possible in my case, but I'll search ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: audiocd
<Tonio_> _Sime: when I insert an audio cd and wanna browse it with konq, I just get an empty folder, when audiocd:/ protocol works
<_Sime> Tonio_: browsing in the FS with konq?
<Tonio_> _Sime: yes, browsing /media/cdrom0
<_Sime> Tonio_: step by step, explain?
<Tonio_> _Sime: I just insert an audio cd, then get the screen to choose action, and I choose "open with konqueror"
<Tonio_> that opens /media/cdrom0, but the folder is empty
<_Sime> ok, gotcha
<Tonio_> same if I browse with the system applet, of course :)
<Tonio_> tvo, Riddell: found a topic with a kde dev suggesting to build without -ansi
<Tonio_> seems to work, but I need to test the app deeply
<tvo> ah probably __s64 is some sort of gcc extension then
<Tonio_> tvo: probably....
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we ping benC concerning this issue ?
<Tonio_> hum, yes building without -ansi works perfectly...... I'm just wondering the potential consequences.....
<_Sime> Tonio_: ok, I've just those things up on the wiki (=TODO list).
<Tonio_> _Sime: you already had that bug no ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: I already reported to you a few weeks ago
<_Sime> Tonio_: yes, but I forget things a lot.
<Tonio_> _Sime: hehe :)
<_Sime> it's not that funny actually :-|
<_Sime> just kidding. :) I do forget a lot though... out of sight, out of mind with me
<jdong> Tonio_ / _Sime: hehe, funny :)
<jdong> I'll think of some easier bugs for you
<Tonio_> :)
<_Sime> has anyone had any luck with pluging in digital cameras on dapper?
<_Sime> I tried yesterday with a couple and it just did not work properly.
<Hawkwind> _Sime: I plug mine in all the time.  However, I don't use KDE so it doesn't automount which is how I like it actually
<jdong> _Sime: is it a libgphoto camera or USB mass storage camera?
<jdong> that makes a big difference
<jdong> dapper's libgphoto is a bit antiquated....
<jdong> I've wanted to backport, but didn't dare to :)
<marseillai> <_Sime> marseillai: usb keys are either inserted and ready, or removed//ready to be removed. That is model that we are trying to achieve. ------->> yes but some computer don't have front usb port so it can be hard to unplug/plug usb devices. and more than that i don't see the problem that can be cause by enable the possibility to show that if it's not the default setting ?
<marseillai> sorry for the delay
<Riddell> Tonio_: I did submit a bug
<Riddell> Tonio_: he says it's KDE's fault (and KDE says it's linux's fault)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well everyone on the web says it is kernel-header issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: could be interesting to build kde without -ansi, since it helps building correctly.... I just wonder the consequences of this.....
<_Sime> jdong: libgphoto I think. I has working the past using KDE's camera:/
<jdong> my camera was quite buggy with dapper's libgphoto
<jdong> svn builds helped :D
<_Sime> jdong: is libgphoto updated in edgy?
<jdong> _Sime: considerably, yes
<jdong> I've not used my camera's usb cable in a while though
<jdong> (sd card reader now works in edgy. yay)
<marseillai> _Sime: i'm wondering. is it due to your patch on kio media:/ that several option has disappear from this configuration windows : ftp://marseillai.homelinux.org/kicker1.png for "support de stockage" kicker applets ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: I was wondering concerning the "icons to show on the desktop", did you touch this to only give the possibility to check "mounted devices" ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: half of the icons have dissapered
<_Sime> Tonio_: yes, and I would have removed the string "mounted" from the titles if the freeze wasn't no.
<_Sime> s/no/on/
<Tonio_> _Sime: see this : http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture13.png
<Tonio_> _Sime: that can cause a few issues concerning usability
<Tonio_> imagin I create an nfs mount point
<Tonio_> _Sime: Then I want to see it unmounted, so that I can double click on it and it mounts automatically
<Tonio_> _Sime: how to do this if I can't display this ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: shouldn't we configure this in kde, but let the possibility for the user to display it if he wants ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: you should be able to mount it in /media using a right-mouse menu. But yeah, I need to have a closer look at that w.r.t. nfs and paritions.
<Tonio_> _Sime: I personnally don't use this, I browse nfs with kios
<_Sime> Tonio_: I might have removed too much..
<Tonio_> _Sime: how to mount it in /media ?
<Tonio_> I don't see the point
<Tonio_> another solution is to use nfs:/ ioslave
<Tonio_> _Sime: note that I agree to remove "unmounted floppy, cdrom dvd" etc......
<Tonio_> I just think that partitions and network shares should appear :)
<_Sime> right click on the mount point in /media.
<Tonio_> _Sime: if you create a NFS mountpoint on kde desktop, via right click, create new, blabla, will it appear in /media ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: don't know, I don't think I've ever done that. :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: hehe, that's why :)
<Tonio_> those don't appear in /media :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: that's why we should remove those options in kdesktop config concerning NFS and partitions
<Tonio_> _Sime: another option is to remove the possibility to create a NFS peripherical
<Tonio_> _Sime: kio smb doesn the trick
<Tonio_> kio nfs, sorry
<Tonio_> _Sime: I must say that if I had to vote, I would vote to remote the possibility to create this too....
<Tonio_> that's even more simple
<goldenear> I can't install the kde 4 package in edgy... some packages are reported to be corrupted (wrong size)...
<goldenear> kde4libs-data_3.80.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb and kdepim libs are reported to have wrong size by apt-get install :(
<goldenear> Riddell: do you manage the deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.1/ . repository ?
<Ingmar^> was there any recent change to the xv extension that would cause me to have dropped frames in all video players I installed (vlc, kaffeine & mplayer ) ??
<Ingmar^> or am I facing a config issue
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-04
<Riddell> goldenear: I do, but you should be able to get kde4base from edgy now
<goldenear> Riddell: I still have the wrong size message...
* gnomefreak thinks if there is going to be a 3.5.5 release it should be soon. i was told kde4 is being released in jan. but that holds no meaning to me as there hasnt been a  date set that i know of
<Riddell> it won't be released in january, much later than that
<Riddell> goldenear: just get it from the normal ubuntu archive, not mine
<goldenear> It seems to work now after an apt-get clean
<Riddell> groovy :)
<Riddell> good luck, I'm off to bed
<goldenear> :)
<goldenear> good night
<goldenear> nop... it doesn't work...
<goldenear> same problem :((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<goldenear> oops, I've a problem with my keyboard
<goldenear> ok, I remove your repository from my source list and it works :)
<goldenear> kde 4 installed :)
<Hobbsee> hey all
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did we get packages for testing?
<imbrandon> of?
<imbrandon> 3.5.5 ?
<Hobbsee> yep
<imbrandon> yea riddell put some up but i cant use them yet ( i386 only )
* Hobbsee wonders where...
<imbrandon> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 edgy main
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee upgrades
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Have you checked your space/bandwidth on DH today ?
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Your allowed space/bandwidth that is
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, no but i should be no where near it
* imbrandon looks now
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: You won't be after todays nice little bonus they added
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: They upped everything by 10x
<Hawkwind> So your 20GB is now 200GB space, and your bandwidth is now 2TB per month
<imbrandon> holy shit they did ?
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Yeppers
<Lathiat> DH?
<imbrandon> my bandwidth was 2TB before
<Hawkwind> http://www.dreamhost.com/hosting.html
<Hobbsee> dreamhost
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Then it's 4TB probably
* imbrandon looks
<imbrandon> HOLY JESUS
* imbrandon dances
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Isn't that really nice
<imbrandon> yea 400gb disk space and 4TB bandwidth
<imbrandon> is this perminate ?
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Yeppers
<Hawkwind> Read that URL I posted
<imbrandon> nice
<Hawkwind> The URL is for new users, but the space/bw is for all current users
<imbrandon> i got the news letter yesterday but i dident read it yet
<imbrandon> dude that rocks
<imbrandon> did you ever get an account ?
<Hawkwind> I just signed up tonight because of this deal :)
<imbrandon> nice
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: I paid $19.41 for a full year of the smallest package deal.  200GB/space and 2TB/bandwidth for under $20 for the first year
<imbrandon> very cool
<imbrandon> 20$ for the full YEAR
<imbrandon> or 20 a month ?
<Hawkwind> My 1and1 account just renewed 3 days ago so I've got 3 months to get everything transferred over
<Hawkwind> $20 for the first *year* :)
<imbrandon> fskin nice, i payed almost 300 for my first year
<imbrandon> lol
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> They are offering a $99.99 code for today only
<Hawkwind> Not like I couldn't get a $97 code tomorrow of course from a couple of people
<imbrandon> very cool
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hawkwind> abattoir just signed up with them about a week ago and got the 20GB account.  He's going to freak when he sees it's now 200GB
<imbrandon> heh you all should have signed up under me ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Another friend of mine gave him the code so he got the great deal :)
<imbrandon> dude i'm gonna go play with my wesite hehe
<Hawkwind> LOL.  Lots of stuff to fill up that space now
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, well if you know anyone else i'll hook them up ;)
<imbrandon> yup yup
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Kewl kewl. I'll be able to give out codes now too :)
<imbrandon> well i host a few other people too, i'm gonna up their limits
<Hawkwind> Means I've got work to do on my website now since I have a banner for 1and1 across each page of it
<imbrandon> thanks for pointing that out man
<imbrandon> that ROCKS
<Hawkwind> Heh no problem.  I knew you'd be excited
<Hawkwind> The only reason I hadn't switched yet was because of the drop in space I would take from 150GB to 60GB.  Now I get more space for half the price :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: do we know what happened to the later version of kopete?
* Hobbsee wonders if we have a changelog
<imbrandon> as in ?
<imbrandon> what kopete ?
* imbrandon missed something
<Hobbsee> kopete is supposed to release 0.12.3 with kde 3.5.5
<Hobbsee> [15:03]  *** The channel topic is ""Kopete 0.12.3 to be released with KDE 3.5.5 || Kopete 0.12.2 downloadable at http://kopete.kde.org/releases.php || Where do you use Kopete? http://www.frappr.com/kopetepeople || Kopete: Home to the sexiest IM developers in the world.  || Want to help with Kopete 1.0? See http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete+Setup+KDE4DevEnv to get started || MSN is sick (server side):
<Hobbsee> http://status.messenger.msn.com/Status.aspx".
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ahh then its probably with kdenetowrk like it was before
<Hobbsee> we're keeping it split, iirc
<imbrandon> right but it might not be at this moment
<Hobbsee> kde.org changed their site :)
* Hobbsee should grab the source and go look.
<Hobbsee> http://kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_4to3_5_5.php
<Hobbsee> hey nice, hopefully this means we have less trouble with kdesu
<Hobbsee> Conversation with su failed.
<Hobbsee> hha
<Hobbsee> *hah
<Hobbsee> when trying to launch adept, from the kmenu
<Hobbsee> same with trying to hit administrator password in system settings
<Hobbsee> apart from that, i havent noticed any problems
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, yes there is
<Hobbsee> show windows from all desktops no longer works
<Hobbsee> what the....
<Hobbsee> kicker's very borked
<imbrandon> i'm sure your testing all this on a new user account right ?
<Hobbsee> um, no?
<Hobbsee> good point
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> and those are untested debs ( even by Riddell himself ) heh
<imbrandon> anyhow brb i got to reboot ;)
<nixternal> you gotta love bip, he says he is rebooting yet he never leaves ;)
<Hobbsee> awww crap
* Hobbsee kicks her system
* Hobbsee lost her .kde/
<Lathiat> ouch
<Hobbsee> mv .kde_old/ .kde doesnt seem to ovewrite the .kde/ folder as i would have expected
<Hobbsee> it just deletes .kde_old and keeps .kde/
<Lathiat> erm
<Lathiat> no
<Lathiat> it would have moved to .kde/.kde_old
<Lathiat> so you probably havent lost it )
<Lathiat> so mv .kde .kde2; mv .kde2/.kde_old .kde
<Lathiat> should get you back right
<Lathiat> assuming you didnt go rm -rf .kde in a fit of rage :)
<imbrandon> heh
<Lathiat> (because thats what i'd do)
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: what's the last bit?  just .kde?
<Lathiat> yeh
<fubuntu> hello, do any of you guys have a funny module.h?
<fubuntu> mine's hilariously stupid
<fubuntu> ... can someone please help me figure out why i get 'attr' and 'kobj' errors when compiling modules?
<fubuntu> google's lost its touch for this subject
<nixternal> i guess #kubuntu-devel has as well ;)
<nixternal> oh well, g'nite
<Hobbsee> argh.  it's a bug in pager or something.
<Hobbsee> grr.
<allee> moin
<Hobbsee> hey allee 
<allee> Hi Hobbsee, eventually I started the kde-extras in alioth for kubuntu pkgs page.  Suggestions for a good pagename welcome ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: yay :)
<Hobbsee> allee: i was always shocking with names.
<allee> Hobbsee: heh.  When it keeps raining I may even finish it today ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> what's in it?
<Hobbsee> well, will more be put in it?
<allee> wiki or svn?
<Hobbsee> svn, i think
<allee> Hobbsee: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde contains all KDE main pkgs and in kde-extras lots of others kde apps
<allee> Hobbsee: what will be added depends on the KDE Extras devels (and of course the kubuntu devels)
<Hobbsee> allee: yeah, fair enough
<Hobbsee> allee: i've just had a thought.  for any new kde programs, should we be shoving them into debian first, then syncing them?
<allee> Hobbsee: that's what I do ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: right.  who do we have to upload to the debian repos?  you a DD?
<allee> no.  DD process was a night mare when I felt motivated.  Now I have a quick sponsor and motivation drop to near yero ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: near yero?
<allee> Not sure I'll ever try to apply for DD
<Hobbsee> allee: nice, okay.  so it's not hard to get stuff in
<allee> argl. german keyboard. s/yero/zero/
<Hobbsee> ahh :)
<fabo> Hobbsee: could you confirm 62790
<imbrandon> bug 62790
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62790 in kvpnc "Please sync kvpnc (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62790
<imbrandon> fabo, done
<imbrandon> fabo, you do kbfx in debian also right ?
<fabo> yes
<imbrandon> fabo, wana request a sync for that real fast too and i'll ack it
<imbrandon> shouldent be any delta iirc
<imbrandon> but make sure
<fabo> imbrandon: i fixed some bug upstream, and a new release should be published. it explains why i didn't request a sync atm
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<fabo> i want to have 0.4.9.2 final instead rc :)
<imbrandon> right , but will they release in time to get it in edgy
<imbrandon> ?
<fabo> it must be released tomorrow
<imbrandon> ahh nice ok
<fabo> if they don't release it, i'll prepare at least 0492+cvs patch
<imbrandon> ;)
<fabo> anyway, thks for kvpnc confirmation :)
<allee> fabo: hi
<allee> fabo: any idea how to name a wiki page that invits kubuntu devels to commit their kubuntu independent changes directly to kde-extras repo?
* fabo searching
<allee> fabo: a start of the page exists only in my kate puffer right now ;)
<fabo> allee: kutnubu or kubuntu debian collaboration (KDC) or kubuntu debian collaborative maintenance ;)
<allee> fabo: mhhm, too general :( Tt's KDE apps only   KDEAppsDebianPkgCollaboration KDEAppsDebianCollaboration KDEExtrasPkg KDEExtrasKubuntu ... ?
<fabo> allee: only extras package could be affected or also core kde modules ?
<allee> fabo: kde core stuff is different I assume.  I _assume_ that some sort of well knownness of the author to the Qt/KDE Team is necessary before one get's commit rights
<allee> fabo: well, to get some kde-extra commit right, he/she should be known in this channel ;) 
<fabo> so we can go for KubuntuDebianKDEExtrasCollaboration ;)
<allee> Long but cool :)
<fabo> all informations are in the title ;)
<allee> right. I'll use it.
<allee> fabo: in the case for kde apps not yet in kde-extras.  Any idea about a policy?  Okay to commit right away independent if there's a sponsor right now, or first ask on pkg-kde-extras ml?
<imbrandon> KubuntuKDEExtras sounds good to me
<imbrandon> allee, and it would be nice if i could get commit access
<allee> imbrandon: ah, a test user.  See: http://rafb.net/paste/results/LmAQJs83.html
<allee> imbrandon: it's quite some time ago that I went through the procedure.  I hope I remembered it right ;)
<fabo> allee: any kde apps not yet in kde-extras ? :D
<allee> fabo: I doubt that you miss one!
<fabo> allee: if you ahev commit rights, i assume that you can commit right away
<fabo> have
<allee> fabo: yes, the ACL is valid for everything below kde-extras
<fabo> allee: and i have done like that. i mean when i want to add a new package, i push it without asking on  ml
<allee> fabo: can you add a paragraph how to do it?   I used svn-inject only once ;)
<fabo> allee: i never used any svn-* tools :)
<allee> fabo: really?  I thought you're the expert :)
<fabo> oh no it is mark :=)
<fabo> but i know some tricks that we can use
<allee> heh, this proves that svn-* knowledge is not necessary. Good.
<fabo> i'll complete the wiki page when you finish to work on it ;)
<fabo> imbrandon: i saw that you worked on dh_iconcache ?
<imbrandon> yea i did a few of those last cycle
<fabo> imbrandon: in gnome.mk they use dh_iconcache , is it the same behavior for kde ?
<imbrandon> it is now, wasent the case then ( those were done about 5 months ago )
<fabo> oh nice :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<fabo> imbrandon: coul you take a look at 62306 :)
<fabo> +d
<imbrandon> sure , bug 62306
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62306 in kimdaba "Please sync kimdaba (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62306
<fabo> my last issue was dh_iconcache ;)
<Hobbsee> fabo: correct.  i hacked it :P
<fabo> so if it is now in kde.mk, it's resolved :p
<fabo> Hobbsee: good work :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<imbrandon> fabo, done ( it does use kde.mk correct ? )
<fabo> yes
<fabo> thks all ;)
<imbrandon> kk commented and ack'd
* Hobbsee goes out to shoot whoever broke https:// browsing in konq.
<Hobbsee> that's darned unacceptable.
<allee> fabo, imbrandon and all others: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEExtras
<allee> please fix any bug, stupid explanations ^^
<allee> it stopped raining here, so I have work outside this afternoon.  BB tonight.
<Tonio__> imbrandon: ping ?
<imbrandon> Tonio__, pong
<Tonio__> imbrandon: I'm currently porting all beryl packages to edgy, fancy testing when done ?
<Tonio__> I tested and that's pretty nice :)
<imbrandon> Tonio__, sure
<Tonio__> okay I'll let you know :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: tried kde 3.5.5 yet?
<Hobbsee> *has only had two bugs*
<Hobbsee> one showstopper, one great annoyance.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: not yet, but I will give a try today
<fabo> Qt 4.2.0 released also
<Riddell> fabo: pubilcly?
<fabo> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you remind me the repo for 3.5.5 ?
<Riddell> ooh, so it is
<Riddell> 18:14 < Riddell> ** for the brave   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ edgy main
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'll try those
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: so, upgrade went smooth?
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's the bugs?  kdesu presumably
<Lure> Riddell: 355 is ok today, just kdesu and desktop pager bug are still here
<Tm_T> Lure: what pager bug?
<Lure> Tm_T: desktop pager in panel does not work (cannot move windows, cannot switch desktops)
<Tm_T> weird
<Lure> Tm_T: multiple desktops work though if I click already running app on tackbar
<Lure> s/tackbar/taskbar/
<Tm_T> works here just fine
<Tm_T> but I compile from svn
<Tm_T> I'll give a try to packaged one
<Tonio_> for those interested i ntesting beryl : http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/
<Tonio_> simply "apt-get install beryl emerald-themes", then start beryl-manager
<Tm_T> what's beryl?
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: it will add the nvidia-beta and all the other beryl apps?
<gnomefreak> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: not the nvidia part
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: ok
<Tm_T> aah
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: you have the list of packages I ported to edgy on the page
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: a few bugs, but globaly it works, pretty nicelly
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: mine worked for a while than emerald was causing beryl to crash i had reinstalled ubuntu to test beta disk and i havetn gotten back to it yet
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I didn't experienced any crash here
<Tonio_> but well that's just for fun, the future will be with metacity and kwin
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: either way to run it you either need beta drivers or xgl and im not real happy with xgl
<Tonio_> compiz/beryl or other projects are just demo things in my opinion
<gnomefreak> agreed
<Tonio_> as is xgl, too
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: well with nvidia yes, but with intel chip, no need of this
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: yeah i forgot intel
<Tonio_> beryl is nice, except not as fluid as compiz in my opinion
<Tonio_> I read on the web that we could have a good surprise with kwin in 3.5.6
* gnomefreak gonna be trying 3.5.5 after i update
<gnomefreak> brb got an hour and half for updates
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kdesu, and the pager bug
<Hobbsee> Lure: you still can switch desktops.  in fact, it all works if you get rid of the pager applet..
<Hobbsee> i havent seen anything else yet
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you see the kwallet icon in the systray ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i've got it disabled anyway
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: point
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah... because we need to find out if that bug is still there...... I will check myself in a few minutes :)
<Lure> Tonio_: kwallet is still there in 355
<Tonio_> Lure: kwallet is there or kwallet bug ? :)
* Hobbsee can force it there, and it was there when i lost my config, so yes
<Hobbsee> what's the kwallet bug?
<Lure> Tonio_: it works as it should
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it didn't appear in the systray with 3.5.3 and 3.5.4
<Lure> Hobbsee: kwallet did not appear in taskbar
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> does now
<Hobbsee> if you tell it to
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I had to make a 3.5.2 downgrade patch
<Hobbsee> ahh...
<Hobbsee> it's there, taking up space :P
* Tonio_ restarting kde
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: confirmed for the pager applet
<Tonio_> Riddell: and kwallet doesn't need to be re-patched (good point !)
<gnomefreak> i had kwallet in sys tray and up on my applications menu icon in gnome
<gnomefreak> in 3.5.4
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I patched it
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Hobbsee> more upgrades :)
<Hobbsee> meeting on the 5th, 2100 UTC?
<Tonio_> _Sime: ping ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: I don't find the kcontrol module to reconfigure keyboard shortcuts
<Tonio_> _Sime: okay we have the gestures component, but they don't duplicate, they are complementary...
<Tonio_> _Sime: there are things that you cannot configure without the first one
<Tonio_> _Sime: for example the shortcut to switch to the next desktop
<Tonio_> _Sime: we should had it back
<Tonio_> Riddell: the "middle click scroll" bug is resolved :)
<Tonio_> on textareas is pastes and doesn't activate the scroll
<Tonio_> ah... no still there......
<Tonio_> works on text input
<gnomefreak> armarok gets the lyrics from an outside source right?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's there....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if it works on text inputs and not textareas, I assume we should be able to patch this....
<Tonio_> shouldn't be that complicated, I'll have a look
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sorry, i meant that the keyboard shortcuts module is still there.  such as shortcut to switching to next desktop
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: at least in current ubuntu version
<Tonio_> were is it in k-s-s ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: keyboard and mouse, keyboard shortcuts
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhh, I thought that would be in accessibility
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: try the search bar :P
<Tonio_> _Sime: forget me :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, true hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: :D
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/20
<Tonio_> minipager debdiff........
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's the status of kde 3.5.5 w.r.t kopete packages?
<Tonio_> quite a lot of changes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm diffing with svn to see if there is potentially a fix
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I asked a kopete dude if there's been any changes but got no reply, we'll just stick with separate kopete packages unless I hear there's been any changes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sounds good to me.  according to the topic in #kopete, they're distributing kopete 0.12.3 with kde 3.5.5, but i havent looked any closer with that.
<Riddell> hmm, that sounds like there are changes
<Hobbsee> rather
<Tonio_> hi el
<el> hi Tonio_ :)
<Hobbsee> hey el!
* gnomefreak didnt know riddle filed bugs :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sure he does.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: your kdeaddons bug that i was supposed to fix can go away now, too
<Hobbsee> i cant see it in my inbox anymore
<gnomefreak> ok let me see if i can find it. did i file it?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> i couldnt see it under kdeaddons
<Hobbsee> it'll either be under that or metabar
<gnomefreak> k looking
<gnomefreak> the guy with the bank account issue?
<gnomefreak> i dont have any left open on metabar/kdeaddons
<gnomefreak> a bunch of crashes still open kicker konq. and so on
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i can reproduce that bank account issue
<gnomefreak> ok
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I think I have a patch for minipager
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let's build and we'll see in a moment
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: woot!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sounds good to me :)
<Hobbsee> i want my pager back!
<gnomefreak> marked it as confirmed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/21
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: there was a change 3 days ago in the svn, 3.5 branch
<Tonio_> and looking at the code, it talks about your problem (at least itseems too)
<Tonio_> let's go :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you're rebuilding there?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, I'm testing and telling you
<seaLne> anyone know what information is required for a usefull xorg bug about autodetection getting it wrong?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahh, gotcha :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yes kopete 0.12.3 will be shipped in kde 3.5.5
<Tm_T> 0.12 branch has been moved back to 3.5 branch
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: cool.  so where is it?  are they going to release it separately as well, or what?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: it's where kopete should be, kdenetwork
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: right.  guess that was a rather stupid question
<Tm_T> how come?
<Hobbsee> well, where else would they distribute it, if they werent releasing separately?
<Tm_T> hmm, true
<Tm_T> you just did ask before think, typical to humans
* Tm_T has been thinking human behaviour a lot lately
<Hobbsee> you're calling me normal?  how odd.
<Hobbsee> i guess you're calling me human.
<Tm_T> ;)
<Lure> seaLne: at least Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you plan to ask for uvf exception request for kde or is that definitly too late ?
<seaLne> Lure: the issue is it uses ati instead of radeon which means it dosen't work
<Riddell> Tonio_: if we can fix kdesu and desktop pager I do
<Lure> seaLne: I think that "ati" is generic driver name and thsi driver is supposed to autodetect card and do "radeon" mode
<Riddell> kdesu will be my fault, I'm looking at that now
<Riddell> desktop pager I've no idea
<Lure> Riddell: Tonio_ has some pacth for destkop
<Riddell> oh?
<Lure> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/21
<Lure> in KDE svn 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing to see if that fixes the pager
<Lure> Riddell: we just need to test if it works
<Tonio_> Lure: it is currently building here
<Riddell> Tonio_: how did you work that out?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: and maybe syslog?
<Tonio_> Riddell: diff with svn ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: there was a commit on minipager 3 days ago
<Tonio_> on branch 3.5
<Tonio_> Riddell: when did you sync this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sync what?
<Tonio_> the svn
<Riddell> I've not touched svn
<Tonio_> hehe, I'm just asking when did you get the svn source ? because there are differences between your tarball and the current content of 3.5 branch, especially concerning the minipager
<Tonio_> that's how I got the diff
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Tm_T> login gave me hit with both bugs, pager and su
<Tonio_> why isn't kde improving kdesu si that we can switch between su and sudo within a kdesurc file ?
<Tonio_> that would be nice, lots of distros are using sudo now...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I merged my kdesu sudo patches into 3.5 branch
<Riddell> which is probably what's caused this problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay :)
<Tm_T> hmm, is there any temporary workaround? gksudo doesn't apply my settings to running app
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the joystick modules, I think if we change the cxxflags just for that part, removing -ansi, we should be able to compile it
<Tonio_> but I don't know if this is possible..... changing the flags just for a subfolder... in makefile.am probably ?
<Tonio_> I'll test this today
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you pbuild or debuild your package ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ftbfs here...
<Tonio_> /tmp/buildd/kdebase-3.5.5/./kdialog/progressdialog.cpp: In member function 'virt                                                                                                   ual void ProgressDialog::ignoreCancel()':
<Tonio_> /tmp/buildd/kdebase-3.5.5/./kdialog/progressdialog.cpp:90: error: 'ignoreCancel'                                                                                                    is not a member of 'KProgressDialog'
<Tonio_> make[3] : *** [kdialog.all_cpp.o]  Error 1
<gnomefreak> has anyone updated kmplayer in the past month?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes, me, why ?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I use svn version, does it count?
<gnomefreak> bug 53287
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53287 in kdebase "Konqueror crash opening video" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53287
<gnomefreak> looks like in the backtrace that kmplayer but i might be reading that wrong
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: that's probably kaffeine issue
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: the bug is old, so I would say it was kaffeine kpart in use
<gnomefreak> ok ill ask if it still happening
* Tonio_ reading the trace
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I'm pretty sure that's kaffeine
<gnomefreak> ok ty 
<Tonio_> that's because of that error that we switched to kmplayer
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirmed, I can't pbuild kdebase here.... it fails
<Riddell> Tonio_: even against kdelibs 3.5.5?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe I don't have the source repo for this :)
<Riddell> ignoreCancel is in kprogress.h in kde 3.5.5
* Tonio_ is stupid sometomes :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: have a source repo for kdelibs ?
<Riddell> up now, same as binary
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, thanks
<Lure> is it just me or does akregator hang (with CPU load) on this RSS feed: http://www.codeweavers.com/about/general/news/?cmd=rss
<Riddell> Lure: works for me
<Lure> Riddell: interesting...
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry but what is the binary repo for kdelibs ?
<Tonio_> same than kdebase ?
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ edgy main
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't see kdelibs 3.5.5 there
<Tonio_> I mean I have the sources, but not the binaries
<Riddell> kdelibs4c2a is definately in there for i386
<Riddell> how did you test kde 3.5.5 again?
<Tonio_> Riddell: when I apt-get source, kdelibs, it takes 3.5.5, but when I apt-cache search kdelibs, it show 3.5.4.....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: use apt-cache madison, perhaps
<Hobbsee>    kdelibs | 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 | http://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages
<Tonio_> apt-cache show kdelibs | grep Version -> Version: 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu18
<Tonio_> what the hell is this ?
<Riddell> do you have the deb line in source.list?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I have both binary and source repos
<Tonio_> Riddell: I upgraded kde.......
<Tonio_> I don't understand......
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ grep kubuntu /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tonio_> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ edgy main
<Tonio_> deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ edgy main
<Tonio_> what the hell.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: is your packages.gz up to date ?
<Riddell> works for me
<Riddell> i386 only of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: cache issue probably........ I'll clean apt
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I have i386 too
<Tonio_> no, same problem........
<Tonio_> damn.......
<abattoir> Riddell: hi, oem-config works properly (*finally*), in today's build...
<abattoir> Riddell: after it is run, the default user in the kdm login screen is 'oem',(since oem logged in in the previous session), could this be made blank?
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<abattoir> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello abattoir
<Riddell> abattoir: just need to remove that from wherever its saved
<Riddell> abattoir: trouble is I've no idea where it's saved
<abattoir> kdmrc maybe?
<abattoir> i'll try to find out
<Riddell> abattoir: /var/lib/kdm/kdmsts
<Riddell> abattoir: is there a script we can just do rm -f /var/lib/kdm/kdmsts  in that's run after the oem user has logged out?
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll see if i can put it in the script which removes the oem user, i'll speak w/ Kamion about this, thanks :)
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> works now......
<Tonio_> Riddell, Hobbsee: "When you have a weird issue and don't wanna search for hours, remember M$ and reboot !"
<Tonio_> phrase of the day
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh.  where was that?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: don't know, I just rebooted and now apt works.......
<Hobbsee> ah
<Tonio_> I assume I had the same problem with pbuilder since it uses apt, because I added riddell's repo to pbuilderrc without any success
<Tonio_> okay let's build and fix kicker
<zphou> it's too slow to access kubuntu.org here
<Tonio_> what to do with bug 46599
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46599 in kdebase "Moving the System menu breaks the screensaver kcontrol module" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46599
<Tonio_> I think we should reject.
<Tonio_> not that the bug doesn't exist, but we are not supposed to maintain kcontrol
<zphou> Tonio_: kcontrol in universe?
<Tonio_> zphou: no, but kcontrol replaced :)
<zphou> Tonio_: it's alternative, so you can't rejesct it  :)
<Tonio_> zphou: depends if that impact systemsettings also :)
<Tonio_> in any case I think I can't in fact ;)
<jdong> Tonio_: kdesystemsetttings should have the gtk-qt engine control module
<jdong> Tonio_: for those using KDE alongside gnome, it's an essential module every time you switch desktops
<jdong> (and that probably fulfills your 'easier bug from jdong' request too!)
<zphou> jdong: if we wanna backport a package, shall we work on it, or you?
<Tonio_> jdong: it has htk-qt-engine
<jdong> Tonio_: not when I used it a few days ago.. did that recently change?
<Tonio_> jdong: it is there for about a month
<jdong> zphou: I'd appreciate it if you can test it first in a dapper pbuilder, etc
<Tonio_> jdong: under appearance
<jdong> Tonio_: I am going to start kss in GNOME right now. if it's not there, you owe me a tray of cookies
<jdong> Tonio_: and my next 5 motu-pokes
<zphou> jdong: if there has abi changes, need ask for approval?
<jdong> zphou: bah... what are you trying to backport?
<jdong> Tonio_: ok, you don't owe me any cookies today :D
<zphou> jdong: scim-chewing
<Tonio_> jdong: ^^
<jdong> zphou: oh yeah, I remember this being asked a while back...
<jdong> zphou: scim-chewing in dapper didn't really work, right?
* jdong digs out bug report
<zphou> jdong: I don't use it either :)
<jdong> zphou: I remember a scim-chewing request before
<jdong> and after a while of looking at it, it was eventually decided as rejected
<jdong> we tend not to like to deal with abi changes all that much :(
<zphou> but guys have disputed over this times, no guy do anything on it actrually :p
<zphou> jdong: would u like working on it  :)
<zphou> anyway, dapper is LTS 
<jdong> zphou: scim-chewing and libchewing need backporting, no other reverse deps, right?
<jdong> zphou: what is wrong with dapper chewing anyway.... please explain that to me first
<jdong> if it's a serious problem, it should be handled via dapper-updates
<zphou> jdong: scim-chewing in dapper is buggy (upstream )
<jdong> zphou: that's not really specific enough...
<zphou> jdong: guys can hardly use it for input Traditinal Chinese
<jdong> ah
<jdong> zphou: have you poked mdz about it before?
<jdong> it's better suited for dapper-updates than backports
<jdong> but we'll take it if mdz rejects it
<zphou> jdong: this topic seems like a troll in malone :)
<jdong> :)
<zphou> jdong: you mean updates can handle the change of abi?
<jdong> zphou: well, to a degree
<jdong> I don't see anything else using libchewing than scim-chewing
<jdong> that seems fine for updates, then
<freeflying> jdong: ya, only scim-chewing
<freeflying> oh no, also libchewing3-dev  :p
<Tonio_> hehe, novell invites me to paris seminar next month
<Tonio_> I wonder how they got my address
<Lure> Tonio_: you are famous Tonio from Kubuntu ;-)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what for?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: seminar top promote suse new products blabla.......
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I probably won't go there
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> heh.  it could be fun to go though
<Hobbsee> see what of interest there is in suse products
<Hobbsee> maybe bring some of the good stuff back to kubuntu. *g*
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'm not leaving in paris anymore :)
<Tonio_> and the train is a bit expensived
<Tonio_> Lure: bah... that doesn't explain for my postal address :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahh.  invitation or sponsorship?
<beligum> Hi all, I wrote a little essay on the concept of future videohelpdesking in the open-source community. If you're interested: http://blog.beligum.org
<freeflying> Tonio_: for promote suse?  :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: invitation :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: :)
<Hobbsee> pity
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe
<Tonio_> well they pay for the lunch, but not the train
<Tonio_> freeflying: no just a seminar, nothing else
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kdebase is almost built....... just a few minutes and we'll know what about kicker
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yay :)
* Hobbsee didnt know she relied on the pager so much, until it was severely broken.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: argh !
<Tonio_> ftbfs again
<Hobbsee> :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: dh_install: kdebase-doc missing files (debian/tmp/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdebase*-apidocs/*), aborting
<Riddell> I've never had that
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, yes, that's very strange.... crappy laptop maybe...... ;)
<Tonio_> okay let's restart from the begening......
<Tonio_> :-(
<Tonio_> I'm rebuilding the package, just adding my patch, and we'll see
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: sorry about rejecting the bug i didnt hear anything so i rejected it
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: no pb :)
<gnomefreak> btw you may see a bug on kde-meta soon something about depends issues
<gnomefreak> 3.5.4
<mhb> Hey everyone, they didn't want me at #ubuntu-bugs, so I'm back here
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: if you get that fixed, can you email me with a link to the deb, or whatever, so that i can grab the fix?  i'm going to sleep..
<mhb> I'd *really* appreciate some help with bug 63325 since nobody is noticing it, just me
<Ubug2> Malone bug 63325 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings won't load the desktop_kde-systemsettings.mo translation in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63325
<Riddell> mhb: I want to look at that but can't today, already doing kde 3.5.5 and qt 4.2
<jdong> kde 3.5.5?
<jdong> is that out?
<Riddell> no
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure, I'll put it on my repo so that you can dist-upgrade
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I took Riddell's package, and just adding my patch this time. no buildprep, nothing
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I hope it'll work
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i dont have yours enabled.  i dont have the link, either
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i lost part of my logs :(
<mhb> Riddell: thanks, I'll remind myself in a few days .. it's just that it's hug/bug day today
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you even can download binaries there if you don't want to use the repo
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what package will it be?
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's what i usually do
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kicker ? :)
<Hobbsee> ah, so just kicker
<Tonio_> yes
<jdong> Tonio_: you're mr. adblock for konq, right?
<Hobbsee> cool
<Tonio_> jdong: hehe, yes :)
<Tonio_> jdong: well I implemented the plugin and set the default rules, that's all :)
<Tonio_> jdong: have an issue ?
<jdong> Tonio_: have you considered using easylist.adblockplus.org's lists?
<Tonio_> jdong: nope
<jdong> Tonio_: IMO they are far superior to filterset.G
<Tonio_> jdong: ah ? very interesting
<Tonio_> jdong: any copyright or licence restriction on them ?
<jdong> Tonio_: I'll check, I don't know...
<jdong> it's for adblockplus, an open source project, so I wouldn't expect so
<Tonio_> jdong: well filtersetG as a licence, but upstream confirmed me we could use it
<jdong> Tonio_: I'll contact upstream for you
<Tonio_> jdong: not needed probably
<Tonio_> jdong: I'll test the list first, and if that's okay, let's go
<Tonio_> for me, filtersetG is about the perfection
<Tonio_> I couldn't find any website to resist
<jdong> Tonio_: easylist and easyelements (both on the same site) are great
<jdong> Tonio_: easyelements will actually collapse the blank space that sometimes is left behind
<Tonio_> jdong: what are the differences ? have an example to compare ?
<Tonio_> jdong: ah ! that's interesting
<Tonio_> okay let's give a try :)
<jdong> Tonio_: it stops cnet.com's annoying expanding-ads dead in its tracks
<Tonio_> jdong: no regular expressions ? that's surprizing
<jdong> yeah, for such a simple thing, it does wonders
<jdong> the elements list is a bit more complex
<Tonio_> jdong: works pretty nicelly
<Tonio_> jdong: I'll test that for a few days, and if that's okay and there is no restrictive licence, I'll commit to kds
<Tonio_> thanks for the info
<jdong> Tonio_: welcome :)
<Tonio_> jdong: is the element blocking compatible with konqueror's adblock ?
<Tonio_> I'm unsure :)
<jdong> Tonio_: I believe so
<Tonio_> jdong: I'm testing, that pretty easy to test
* mhb is ready for testing, if somebody needs that
<jdong> Tonio_: hmm, perhaps the # command is not understood....
<Tonio_> jdong: yes, it doesn't work.......
<Tonio_> so element blocking is not of any use...... at the moment at least
<Tonio_> jdong: I'll submit the idea to konqueror's team
<jdong> Tonio_: awesome
* jdong tries merging filterset.g with easylist
<Tonio_> jdong: concerning the first list, I think filterset.g is better, for one reason
<Tonio_> jdong: a static list needs to be updated very often, and we don't have an updater
<jdong> Tonio_: filterset.g looks more static to me
<jdong> Tonio_: its regex is very specific to sites
<Tonio_> jdong: hum....... not that much in my opinion
<Tonio_> there are lots of regexp that are generic
<Tonio_> well I'll compare easylist with adblock for a few days, going to porn websites, hacking websites, and we'll se which one is the best
<jdong> Tonio_: easylist's wildcard matches are pretty effective
<Tonio_> jdong: certainly, yes, so taht's why I want to compare.
<Tonio_> a konqueror plugin to update the lists would be good too :)
<jdong> lol, certainly
<Tonio_> jdong: if someone feels ready to improve the current adblock plugins that would be nice :)
<jdong> hehe, my kde programming familiarity doesn't extend that far :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kicker's patch works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: rocking
<Tonio_> Riddell: true ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: want a debdiff I assume ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Lure> Tonio_: you mentioned fixed packages for desktop pager
<Lure> where can I get them?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/22
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can download it from there
<Tonio_> Lure: ready for dcc ?
<Tonio_> Lure: waiting for you to accept
<Lure> Tonio_: accepted it, but it is not going anywhere
<Lure> ok, it started
<Tonio_> hum........
<Tonio_> ah
<Lure> timed out...
<Tonio_> hum...... okay let's come back to normal ftp
<Lure> Download of "kicker_3.5.5-0ubuntu2_i386.deb" from Tonio_ failed. Reason: Connection failure: timed operation timed out.
<Tm_T> :)
<Tonio_> Lure: ah yes, my router sucks :) sorry
<Tonio_> Lure: it's upnp support it a pure bullshit
<Lure> Tonio_: I have OpenWRT and it rocks
<Tonio_> lure: http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/kicker_3.5.5-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Tm_T> Tonio_: need testing?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: yes please ;)
<Tm_T> aye sir
<Tonio_> install, killall kicker and restart
<Tonio_> works like a charm here
<Tm_T> Tonio_: nah, "dcop kicker kicker restart" is clean way
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is it is very special in france
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I restart kicker "on the fly" almost every day :p
<Tonio_> each ISP comes with it's own box, providing telephone, tv and adsl
<Lure> Tonio_: you ROCK!!!!
<Tonio_> and my isp sucks, but I don't wanna change it, since it'll take ages......
<Tonio_> Lure: ;)
<Lure> Riddell: grab patch from Tonio_!
<Tonio_> Lure: bah svn sync + diff... wasn't that complicated
<Tonio_> kde maintainers rock, not me :)
<Riddell> Lure: I'm still looking at kdesu
<Lure> Tonio_: but you are fast ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: that's true :) I don't have a job at the moment, that explains :)
<Lure> Riddell: ok, great - I just seen I got new kdepim, will play a bit more with it now...
<Lure> Tonio_: I am on babysitting my daughter today (she is sick)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, not too much sick I hope....
<Tm_T> Tonio_: so, I just check if minipager works?
<Tm_T> anything else?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: that's it
<Tm_T> roger
<Tonio_> federer ?
* Tonio_ laughs alone :-(
<Tm_T> just. works.
<Tm_T> Tonio_: fine by me
* Tm_T reinstalls his own fork ->
<Tonio_> Tm_T: great, thanks for confirming
<Lure> Riddell: just installed gnome to test gpm key behaviour
<Lure> Riddell: no default action for sleep key, but battery show the gpm's tip
<Tm_T> I always forger how large arrows default kicker uses
<Riddell> Lure: so you press sleep and gnome power manager displays the battery status?
<Lure> Riddell: I am thinking of do hard assigning of Standby -> Suspend and Sleep -> Hibernate and user can then change behaviour by changing xkeysym
<Lure> Riddell: no, there is battery key on my laptop. Sleep key does nothing
<Lure> (at least by default)
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> Standby -> Suspend and Sleep -> Hibernate sounds sensible
<Lure> if this does not fit somebody, then they can change /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap
<Riddell> yes
<Lure> Riddell: I will do a patch for ksmserver for all three keys and then try to get some testers before sending you to one of coredev to apply
<abattoir> Riddell: Kamion has added the command which removes kdmsts, just fyi
<Riddell> abattoir: great
<Lure> Riddell: one guy mentioned regression in regards to laptop keys on asus
<Lure> Riddell: do we have package for old asus/dell/thinkpad kmilo modules
<Riddell> Lure: kmilo-legacy
<Lure> I doubt we will be able to fix this in time for edgy, so workaround would help
<Lure> great
<jdong|laptop> Tonio_: while we evaluate the new filters, how about at least a filterset.g update to something that's NOT 6 months old? :D
<Riddell> Tonio_: go knetworkmanager!
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: UVF exception approved
<jdong|laptop> wasn't 0.1 already uploaded?
<Riddell> oh hah
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I already uploaded
<Riddell> my e-mail server just decided to finally send an e-mail from september 30th
<Tonio_> about 5 days ago at least :)
<mdz> jdong: it took a very long time to get any clarity about scim-chewing in malone; there are several unrelated issues
<Tonio_> jdong|laptop: yes that's a pretty nice idea ;)
<mdz> jdong: current focus is to get everything sorted in edgy and working well, then talk about -updates
<jdong|laptop> mdz: ok, sounds good. this scim-chewing thing is so confusing :)
<Riddell> toma: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RosettaAndUpstreamCollaboration
<toma> Riddell: exciting... reading...
<mhb> I read that too ... 
<mhb> OT: sometimes I feel it's harder to collaborate between Kubuntu and KDE Czech translations because the person in charge of translating KDE apps is a paid SUSE employee :o) 
<Tm_T> haha
<toma> Riddell: I'll look into it in depth a bit more later on, looks good though
<mhb> Tm_T: the ironic thing is that the GNOME translator in charge of CZ l10n is a SUSE employee as well :o)
<Tm_T> mhb: sounds fun
<mhb> Tm_T: that's just the start ... would you believe that OK/Apply/Cancel is translated differently in Windows, KDE and GNOME (all 3 different versions) ?
<Tm_T> I can
<mhb> Tm_T: a lot of people (the GNOME/KDE l10n chiefs, for instance) dislike Ubuntu translations because we translate both KDE and GNOME consistently
<Tm_T> but that supposed to be good thing
<mhb> Tm_T: well, it makes Ubuntu (Kubuntu) more consistent but the KDE/GNOME guys refuse our translations because they sometimes differ from their "pure" KDE only/GNOME only translations
<mhb> Tm_T: because we use only one dictionary for both, not one for GNOME and a different one for KDE
<Tm_T> hmm, I haven't heard same behaviour in finnish translation teams
<mhb> Tm_T: a lot of people at leading positions tend to be stubborn (and convinced that "their" translation is the best one)
<Tm_T> human nature :)
<mhb> Tm_T: so there's the Windows translations, Firefox translations, KDE translations, GNOME translations ... all different
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> glad Opera fi translator is also somewhat KDE activist
<freeflying> ,m 
<mhb> let's get back to devel :o)
<mhb> Riddell: maybe we can now make the annoucement of the Kubuntu Testers team on the kubuntu-users and kubuntu-devel mailing lists
<mhb> Riddell: the main wiki page is present
<Tm_T> mhb: count me in (that's what I do anyway)
<mhb> Tm_T: great! 
<Riddell> mhb: url?
<mhb> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters
<Riddell> mhb: cool
<Riddell> mhb: yes, announce on kubuntu-users kubuntu-devel and add it to UWN
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue16
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<mhb> I'll do that
<andrunko> hi all, do you know if qt4.2 will be on edgy? i am asking this cause if it happens i will have to update the telepathy-qt package. Currently telepathy-qt package is being patched because of an old version of qt-kdecopy on edgy
<Riddell> andrunko: I don't know but I'm packaging it now and if there's no problems I'll ask for it to be let in
<andrunko> Riddell: nice, if it gets in please let me know, i will have to update telepathy-qt, actually, just remove some patches in there :)
<Riddell> of course
<Hawkwind> In Mandriva you can do cat /etc/release to find out what version of the OS you are running, what's the equivalent in Kubuntu ?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: lsb_release -a
<Hawkwind> Thanks
<Lure> sebas: ?
<Lure> sebas: ping
<jdong|laptop> Hawkwind: lsb_release oh never mind...
<sebas> Lure: pong
<Lure> I expected that dcop name of powermanager would not use pid since we use KUniqueApplication now
<Lure> sebas: other question is if you did commit "SUSPEND_USE_HAL = False" by accident
<Lure> sebas: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/other/dcop.html says:
<Lure> KUniqueApplication automatically registers itself to DCOP. If you are using KUniqueApplication you should not attach or register yourself, this is already done. The appId is by definition equal to kapp->name(). You can retrieve the registered DCOP client by calling kapp->dcopClient().
<sebas> Lure: Ooops. should be True indeed.
<sebas> I'll fix it immediately.
<Lure> sebas: I though so...
<sebas> Committed.
<Lure> sebas: I got it - we need to drop RegisterAs now when wi have KUniqueApplication
<Lure> will do this now
<sebas> Ok, I can test it then.
<Lure> sebas: this will probably also fix the dirty hack issue
<sebas> That would be nice
<Lure> sebas: it starts properly, prevents multiple instances, but still reports:
<Lure> power-manager: ERROR: Communication problem with power-manager, it probably crashed.
<Tonio_> Lure, sebas: ping me if you need an uploader once done
<jdong> Tonio_: you're a core-dev right :)
<Tonio_> jdong: as long as it can help....
<Tonio_> jdong: I updated filtersetg in kds
<jdong> Tonio_: yeah, I saw that. thanks :)
<Tonio_> :)
<jdong> Tonio_: would you like to test for me if core-dev can upload to dapper-backports?
<Lure> Tonio_: be sure I will ;-) - problem is that dcop does not work in KUniqueApplication as it should :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah, I remember that kuniqueapplication issue
<Tonio_> jdong: hum, I don't think I can
<Tonio_> that requires other rights I think
<Tonio_> jdong: imbrandon can so he can answer
<jdong> imbrandon: poke :)
<Tonio_> and btw I'm not supposed to upload to backports :)
<jdong> Tonio_: pfft.... nonsense :)
<jdong> Tonio_: if I say you are, then you are :)
<Lure> Tonio_: every coredev can...
* _Sime is fixing some of those pesky kde media patch problems.
<Lure> Tonio_: this is why we have coredev's ;-)
<jdong> Tonio_: the theory is, core-devs should be able to upload to dapper-backports
<jdong> whether or not they're on the backports team
<Tonio_> jdong: true that, but I'm not supposed to do so :)
<Tonio_> jdong: I prefer to let the backport team do its job :)
<jdong> Tonio_: I don't have the power to do my job :)
<jdong> Tonio_: hence me scrounging around for a core-dev
<Tonio_> jdong: what do you need to backport ?
<jdong> https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bug/63275
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63275 in dapper-backports "readahead-list " [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<jdong> faster dapper bootup :)
<jdong> needs edgy's boot.list to be replaced with stock dapper's
<jdong> which I've attached to the bug ticket
<jdong> that's the only modification
<jdong> add a ~dapper1 to the version, and it's ready to go
<Tonio_> jdong: hum, isn't mdz supposed to revu such an upload ?
<jdong> I was just talking to mdz and the launchpad guys
<Tonio_> anything concerning the boot process is somehow sensitive
<jdong> Tonio_: I've tested it very extensively
<jdong> it's really not much of a change
<Tonio_> if mdz is okay I would do it, of course, but I wouldn't take the responsability of it :)
<jdong> Tonio_: blame it all on me if something goes wrong :)
<Tonio_> jdong: yes, I understand that, but that's a matter of "respecting the process" ;)
<jdong> Tonio_: one sec, I'll talk to the big guy a bit
<jdong> (more)
<Tonio_> hehe okay
<jdong> Tonio_: "the man" has approved it :)
<Tonio_> jdong: great then
<jdong> and kamion is around to watch it happen, so this shall be a fun one :)
<Tonio_> now the question is "how to upload to backports" :)
<jdong> beats me.... you're the core-dev :)
<mdz> Tonio_: 'dapper-backports' in changelog/.changes
<Tonio_> mdz: hehe okay :)
<Tonio_> jdong: let's go
<mdz> no idea if it will work
<mdz> someone needs to talk to LP folks about it
<jdong> mdz: I asked in #launchpad, but no response
<Tonio_> mdz: it has already been tested afaik.... I can't test myself, since all my machines are under edgy
<jdong> maybe someone with more significance should ask?
<jdong> Tonio_: he was referring to he has no idea if the upload process will work
<Tonio_> jdong: ah okay
<mdz> Tonio_: I mean the upload, yes
<jdong> Tonio_: (regarding the package, you did add ~dapper1 to the version number, right?)
<Tonio_> jdong: well, imbrandon knows that to do, probably better asking him no ?
<Tonio_> jdong: he'll probably come in a moment
<jdong> Tonio_: he wasn't sure the last time I asked him
<jdong> Tonio_: I think we're all in the same boat here :)
<Tonio_> jdong: hum...
<Tonio_> I must say I never looked at how to backport something....
<jdong> Tonio_: replace debian/boot.list, add changelog entry, new version = old version and ~dapper1, then fire away :)
<Tonio_> jdong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackportsHowto
<jdong> Tonio_: that's the general backports policy from when TB first approved backports, yes
<jdong> it's not been updated for a while :)
<Tonio_> jdong: true that....
<Tonio_> jdong: okay let's do the package and test :)
<jdong> sounds like fun :)
<Lure> sebas: I have sent more findings to PyKDE mailing list
<Tonio_> jdong: hum, the point is I need to take the edgy package to backport it
<jdong> right, edgy sources
<Tonio_> jdong: in the backport policy, I'm not supposed to touche at the package content
<jdong> mdz has already approved changing boot.list
<Tonio_> jdong: was that tested ? or just the dapper package with the boot.list ?
<jdong> yes, that's what I tested
<Tonio_> okay, so I will take the dapper package and update the boot.list
<Tonio_> sounds cleaner
<jdong> the attached boot.list is the same one that's in dapper's package :)
<jdong> whoa
<jdong> no
<jdong> edgy package
<jdong> with dapper boot.list
<Tonio_> jdong: okay
<Tonio_> sorry but I'm watching the tv at the same time ;) hard to be concerntrated :)
<jdong> hehe :)
<Tonio_> okay so edgy package with your attached boot.list from dapper, that's it !
<jdong> yep
<jdong> while we're cranking away, a slightly OT question, will apport work with Kubuntu?
<Lure> jdong: afaik not - we use kde crash collector for now
<jdong> Lure: ok, but that will only catch kde crashes, right?
<Lure> jdong: Riddell mentioned that we might reconsider for edgy+1 based on ubuntu feedback
<Lure> jdong: correct
<jdong> ok, sounds good
<Lure> jdong: you are not supposed to run non KDE programs under kde ;-)
<jdong> Lure: CLI apps segfault, too :)
<jdong> especially if written by me
<Tonio_> jdong: I'm looking at the deps.... it seems to be okay indeed
<jdong> Tonio_: you really don't trust me when I say I tested it, do you ;-)
<jdong> I break flash once, and nobody will ever take my word when it comes to QA ever again :D
<Tonio_> jdong: when I'm doing something I'm not used to, I don't trust ANYONE ! :)
<Tonio_> jdong: do you have a dapper chroot ?
<Tonio_> I don't here and I'd like to build before upload
<jdong> Tonio_: I have dapper pbuilders, and dapper vmware boxes
<Tonio_> jdong: can I send you the source package for building ?
<jdong> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/
<Tonio_> jdong: once you confirm it builds, I'll upload :)
<jdong> k, gonna grab it
<jdong> Tonio_: successful build
<Tonio_> jdong: let's go
<Tonio_> jdong: done
<jdong> Tonio_: alright; let's see what happens :)
<GNUro> hello!
<Tonio_> hi GNUro
<GNUro> Hi Tonio_!=)
* mhb pokes Riddell
<mhb> Riddell: I saw you were the only one from Kubuntu to contribute to the table here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Current
<mhb> Riddell: since more people want to test dailies (and I don't want to edit the devs' pages) our team is going to use the table here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Kubuntu/Current
<n8k99> imbrandon: having some trouble with amarok/edgy/powerbook
<jdong> Tonio_: whoo! looks like that backport worked :D
<Tonio_> jdong: great ;)
<Riddell> mhb: great
<Riddell> mhb: but the trouble with that page is it gets wiped when we start testing a new build
<mhb> Riddell: you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Current, right? Yes, that's one of the reasons why we're using our own in Testing/Kubuntu/Current
<mhb> Riddell: better to say - are going to use
<Tonio_> jdong: sorry but I don't understanf
<jdong> I'l do it :)
<Tonio_> according to mdz, you are responsible for backports, but you don't have upload rights ?
<mdz> Tonio_: backports aren't usually uploaded at all; they're copied from the development branch
<Tonio_> mdz: ah, that's why
<Riddell> mhb: ah, I see, cool
<Tonio_> mdz: I though it was generally simple uploads as usual
<mhb> Riddell: what do you think? Will you contribute to our table or stick to the main one?
<mhb> Riddell: or should we sync the two somehow?
* jdong sets up a quick proftpd server
<Tonio_> Riddell: have you managed to fix kdesu with 3.5.5 ?
<Tonio_> jdong: so what do you want me to do on the ticket ?
<Riddell> mhb: if people are just testing dailys as they have time then it should go on a separate page, if we're testing CDs so we know we can make a release that should go on the normal page
<jdong> Tonio_: I've got it handled from here
<jdong> Tonio_: it looks good for a backport
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, packages are updated (no change in version numbers)
<Tonio_> jdong: I did as you say "also affect upstream: dapper-backports"
<Tonio_> Riddell: perfect ;)
<jdong> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> jdong: would be nice if you can do that :) It's a pain rebuilding it each time I install a lamp machine :)
<mhb> Riddell: we're going to test dailies once a week, I guess ... but I hope the info will be useful for you nevertheless
<mhb> Riddell: and when you need the "release CD testers" we can help out as well
<Riddell> mhb: yes, it's always useful to test dailies
<mhb> everyone: I'm doing a list of the stuff the Kubuntu Testers should check in Edgy (there was an old list, but it needs improvement) ... what do you think should be tested the most?
<mhb> I know it's hard to say right now, we'll have more time for edgy+1 but we want to help finalize Edgy as well
<Riddell> mhb: seen https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Short ?
<Riddell> and  /Long ?
<Riddell> we need a Long Kubuntu
<mhb> Riddell: sure, I copied it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Kubuntu/Introduction
<mhb> Riddell: but I guess there is room for improvement, so I wanted to know what the devs think about it
<mhb> or what are the most likely problems in Edgy
<Riddell> upgrade from dapper is biggest problem
<allee> mhb: IMHO most likely problems' should be an extra paragraph at the end of short, that is updated as new features appear
<mhb> I agree, we should test upgrading as well
<seaLne> it never seems to work in kubuntu compared to ubuntu
<Riddell> seaLne: because we don't have the dist-upgrade tool (yet)
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in an openwengo package in universe ?
<Hawkwind> Riddell: It's not a rush, but I've sent you an email.  I do hope you got it ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: uvf exception request can still be done I assume
<Riddell> Tonio_: openwengo package would be cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will try, but that's a MESS to package
<Tonio_> a mix of cmake + scons.......
<Tonio_> okay let's go :-(
* Riddell hugs Tonio_ 
<Riddell> Hawkwind: when?  what subject?
<Hawkwind> Riddell: About 30 minutes ago maybe, about a potential op
<mhb> are there bug reports about Dapper->Edgy upgrade in LP already?
<Riddell> don't think so
<mhb> should we make some?
<Riddell> python-qt/kde is the main culprit, at least of stuff we control
<Riddell> mhb: can do
<mhb> Riddell: what package, then?
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you knew there was a firefox extention version of wengophone ? that's kickass, really....... !
<mhb> Riddell: kubuntu-meta, I guess ... is it ok?
<Riddell> mhb: good as any
<mhb> well, good night to you all, I'm too tired to think ... thanks for every single piece of help and info you've given me
<mhb> you're all doing great work
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Did you get the email ?  The first one I sent to you got returned for some reason
<Riddell> Hawkwind: don't think I did
<Hawkwind> I sent the first to jriddell@ubuntu.com and that got returned
<Hawkwind> Then I tried a jr@riddell.org or something
<Riddell> they both go through the same spam filter
<Riddell> send it to jr @muse.19inch .net and send me the bounce message too if you can
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Ok.  I've sent the bounce message and resent the original message
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-05
<Hawkwind> !ubuntu counter
<ubotu> If you want to register with the Ubuntu Counter project, please visit this page:  http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/useraccount.php?action=newuser
<Riddell> hmm, right
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, there is a way you can change the images there but I don't remember how
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Looks like you can only actually register as a Ubuntu user, but you can change images and get a Kubuntu image for forums and things
<Hawkwind> Riddell: The person I was referring to was trappist
<Hawkwind> Figured I'd just tell you here since the emails keep being rejected for some strange reason
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks like the first issue with openwengo is getting a tarball.....
<bddebian> Howdy
<nixternal> i think konversation needs a new default color scheme in edgy ;)
<TheBearded1_> i have a bug to report, and a couple questions about usability
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesu still fails here, even after reinstall kdebase-bin...
<Tonio_> I just restarted kde to be sure, but it still wants to talk to su
<TheBearded1_> Tonio_: where can I sign up for kubuntu development?
<TheBearded1_> is there any shortage of kubuntu developers?
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: there is no "signup"
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: need any info on how it works in fact ?
<Tonio_> the structure etc ???
<TheBearded1_> well, i've tried this before and I just couldn't get into it (not I didn't want to, but nobody would let me package anything/touch existing packages)
<Tonio_> hum, strange
<Tonio_> okay let's resume the thing
<Tonio_> everything starts with contribution
<Tonio_> there is no signup
<TheBearded1_> but I installed edgy a couple days ago, and I'm really liking what it's shaping up to be
<Tonio_> you have dozens of way to contribute (packaging, docs, debugging etc...)
<TheBearded1_> well I'd like to start my contributions by getting knetworkmanager to be a package installed from the very beginning
<Tonio_> best place if you wanna start is this channel, since you can easilly find people to sponsor your work
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: hehe, we'll rediscuss about knetworkmanager :) it is a complicated issue
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: when you have done significant contribution, you can apply to become kubuntu-member
<TheBearded1_> I figured it had atleast discussed before, what was the decision about knetworkmanager, or rather, why was it not decided on, it or some other network manager?
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: the problem with knetworkmanager is that all wifi cards linux drivers are not wext compatible
<TheBearded1_> NetworkManager only has a wext backend?
<Tonio_> so there are people for which (k)networkmanager don't work, while other tools do
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: it uses wpa_supplicant
<h3sp4wn> wpa_supplicant has multiple backends
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: so it has the same limitations, need to be launched with a driver
<h3sp4wn> Is kde 3.5.5 definately not going to go into edgy ?
<Tonio_> h3sp4wn: yes, it has, but most of the time wext is used by default if your card isn't support by any other driver
<Tonio_> h3sp4wn: could be if accepted, we will ask for it to get in
<TheBearded1_> are newer driver developers not using wext? I mean, who in their right mind wouldn't code a wireless driver against it?
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: there is no "work" needed for knetworkmanager to be shiped by default, just that it needs to be discussed and approved
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: there is an effort to go to wext for most drivers
<TheBearded1_> and i'm gonna take a guess and say that a discussion started by a newcomer isn't gonna make it happen :( ?
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: I think in the near future, we will ship it by default, but that'll probably wait for networkmanager 0.7, with IP settings support
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: not everyone uses dhcp so knetworkmanager isn't the perfect solution at the moment
<TheBearded1_> is that something being developed upstream right now?
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: yes, networkmanager 0.7 is supposed to support this
<TheBearded1_> release eta?
<TheBearded1_> in time for edgy?
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: I agree to the fact knetworkmanager should at least feet on the cd, if not installed
<h3sp4wn> What is wrong with wpagui ? its qt and small (and written by the people who write wpasupplicant)
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: no it'll be in a few month, probably for edgy +1
<TheBearded1_> it's not on by default
<TheBearded1_> i think the fact that there's not a user friendly way to configure network devices out of the box should be seen as a bug
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: edgy is in post beta state now, so appart from essential components like kde, no updates are allowed, only bugfixing
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: If I had to choose, I would ship it :) but I am not the only one to decide :)
<Tonio_> I am only the maintainer of knetworkmanager, but that also includes wpa_supplicant, networkmanager, and I can't decide for those
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: what are you interested in concerning kubuntu dev ? packaging, coding, bug fixing ?
<TheBearded1_> i'd like to do some ui programming
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: have some knowledge in QT/kde dev ?
<TheBearded1_> packaging.........not a big fan of
<Tonio_> we miss UI developpers
<TheBearded1_> a lot of c++ experience, and a little qt experience
<Tonio_> definitly miss, so there are lots of potential work to do if you want to
<TheBearded1_> but i know how to read api docs :)
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: well, that could be interesting
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: no new development will be done for edgy now, but will for edgy+1
<TheBearded1_> yeah i understand that
<Tonio_> and that can be started right now
<TheBearded1_> if edgy is already locked out for new apps, sounds like it has to in order for a package to make it in
<Tonio_> examples : better Adept UI, python/kde application to install packages locally like gdebi
<TheBearded1_> yeah i found an adept bug that i'm not sure has been reported (a bug search for adept was huge)
<TheBearded1_> I went to install sun-java5-jre through adept the other day
<TheBearded1_> BIG mistake
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: yes, mornfall is developing it, and most of the time, he is here
<TheBearded1_> it got stuck, because aptitude was waiting for the OK on the license agreement
<TheBearded1_> so i ended up having to kill adept
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: ah you had issues with debconf too ? ;)
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: mornfall is searching for help, really
<TheBearded1_> so i had to kill it, run dpkg --configure -a, unlock a few databases, reinstall a couple packages, then install sun-java5-jre manually
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: if you have experience in C++ and are ready to help, adept is probably THE project that currently needs live
<Tonio_> love
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: if you feel ready to help on that point, best is to come back tomorow so that we can discuss this with Riddell (kubuntu boss) and mornfall if he is there
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: would you be interested in that eventually ?
<TheBearded1_> I got a sort of pc load letter error here
<TheBearded1_> when i run apt-get source: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<TheBearded1_> i've ran aptitude update a few times, and jacked with my sources.list, but i can't download package sources because of this
<Tonio_> hum, never saw that error before....
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: tried to remove that file and ran update ?
<TheBearded1_> "No such file or directory", it doesn't lie
<TheBearded1_> the file doesn't exist
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: probably need to recreate your cache
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/* && sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial && sudo apt-get update
<Tonio_> that can help, but I'm unsure
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: so, could cotribution to adept improvement be interesting for you somehow ?
<TheBearded1_> i'd like to help with adept
<TheBearded1_> i agree that it needs love
<TheBearded1_> it's pretty minimal
<Tonio_> mornfall will be happy :)
<TheBearded1_> i mean, i have a fresh install of edgy here, and i click on add/remove packages: 5 packages show up in adept
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: yes, I agree, for example it should be able to repair the problems (lock file) created after a crash, like synaptic does
<TheBearded1_> and for example
<TheBearded1_> it just crashed on me
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: ahhhhh that's different :)
<Tonio_> adept installer is just for the most common apps :)
<Tonio_> I was talking about adept-manager
<TheBearded1_> oh
<Tonio_> that's the complete one, for advanced users
<TheBearded1_> common packages == firefox, gaim, menu editor, calculator ??
<Tonio_> "add/remove programs" is just for your mother
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: there are more packages than this
<TheBearded1_> when i click unsupported packages, well there used to be, now it just crashes
<Tonio_> you can check "unsuported" and you'll see the full list
<TheBearded1_> and if i remember right when I click unsupported it shows a bunch of gnome packages
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: you can choose between gnome and kde packages
<Tonio_> but yes that needs improvement too
<Tonio_> adept is composed of 4 apps :
<Tonio_> adept-install, that we can call from scripts to install one package
<TheBearded1_> see this is what i want to be able to do, i don't like coming into channels and bitching, i like coming into channels, bitching, fixing it, and then coming back with a patch
<Tonio_> hehe I can understand you on that point
<Tonio_> the problem is that mornfall is alone to maintain and improve 4 apps.... quite a big job for just a humain personn
<Tonio_> he his asking for help for month, so if you can do it, he'll be *very* happy
<TheBearded1_> i got pissed at the ubuntu people because i was like "i wanna help i wanna help", so they sent me to this list of a bunch of crappy programs that hadn't been packaged yet
<Tonio_> and adept suite is the big thing we have to improve in my opinion
<TheBearded1_> and I was like but I want to package this, NO NO NO NO ONLY FROM THE LIST
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: yes, indeed, concerning a distro, most of the stuff is packaging
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: when was it ?
<TheBearded1_> maybe.....6 months ago, 7 at the most
<Tonio_> which channel ?
<Tonio_> that's strange......... unless you came during a special merging or debugging session, I don't see any reason you can't package want you want to....
<TheBearded1_> don't remember exactly, but i really just got the feeling like i was invading into a bunch of 12 year olds' clubhouse, kind of this do our special handshake or leave thing
<Tonio_> that's free software ;)
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: maybe it was on #ubuntu
<Tonio_> and yes, most have 12 years old :)
<Tonio_> on -devel channels, that a bit different
<Tonio_> well the point is it is 3 am in france, time to bed to me :)
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: ready to come backl tomorow so that you can expose your wishes and projects/plans to contribute ?
<TheBearded1_> what time, err, and what time zone
<Tonio_> can be interesting
<TheBearded1_> i can be on, from 8am-5pm Central Timezone US
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_: when you want, the channel is active between 8 utc to midnight utc
<Tonio_> about
<Tonio_> that's perfect, I'll be there and most other kubuntu devs too
<TheBearded1_> france == UTC+2 than right?
<Tonio_> seya tomorow then :)
<Tonio_> yes
<TheBearded1_> k
* Tonio_ beds
<Tm_T> whoa
<Tm_T> Riddell: you've seen last kdesu commit?
<Tm_T> "add --with-sudo-kdesu-backend configure switch
<Tm_T> instead of hardcoding stuff in a couple of files"
<Tm_T> work ->
<nixternal> who broke fglrx again ? grrr
<crimsun> probably another missing abi bump?
<nixternal> so it seems
<nixternal> should be fixed soon im guessing
<nixternal> imbrandon: you see the "kde-look.org" bug pop up today for wallpapers?
<imbrandon> huh ? no
<imbrandon> guess not
<nixternal> well, i marked it duplicate of another ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heya
<nixternal> woohoo...hiya Hobbsee!!!
<nixternal> g'day mate!
<nixternal> just talked to my daughter's god mother and she said that to me
<nixternal> says the weather is just lovely in Sydney right now
<Hobbsee> indeed :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: how'd the kicker bug go?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you're great!  thanks for a working kicker again :D
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, hows 3.5.5
<imbrandon> ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: good, except for the kdesu bug.  everything else works, due to tonio.
<freeflying> Hobbsee: ppc's package are ready?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: no idea, doubt it
<freeflying> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<imbrandon> cool , are Tonio_ packages update on kubuntu.org ?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ^^
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yep.
<imbrandon> coll
<imbrandon> cool
<serzholino> hi! are there any kubuntu-related mailing listst?
<serzholino> on kubuntu.org there is no reference to any
<abattoir> serzholino: you can find the list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<serzholino> oh, thanks. it would be great if this page be accesible from kubuntu.org too.
<Lure> kwwii_: btw, thanks for kdm fix for large fonts!
<kwwii_> Lure: so it is fixed on your machine?
<Lure> kwwii_: yep - it looks nice now!
<Riddell> serzholino: they're listed on the support page, where would you expect them to be listed?
<kwwii_> Lure: cool, thanks for catching that
<Riddell> kwwii_: "kubuntu branded kmenu icon" what plans for that?  I've always left the kmenu icon to be just the kde logo to keep upstream branding strong
<Lure> kwwii_: are powermanager icons now final (the one's in svn)? We will probably need to have another upload soon (if we address KUniqueApplication/dcop issue)
<Riddell> Lure++ that's on my todo but if someone else wants to take it over please do
<Riddell> it's fiddly though
<kwwii_> Lure: hehe, actually I started yet another version, but we could use the current ones without major problems, I think
<kwwii_> Riddell: I know, that is why I waited till the end to make it :-)
<Lure> Riddell: Tonio_ volunteered yesterday
<kwwii_> Riddell: if we don't use it, it is no big deal in my opinion
<kwwii_> Riddell: but several people have asked for one
<Lure> Riddell: it would be good if we would at least include it, even if not by default - so people like me can switch to full Kubuntu look ;-)
<Riddell> kwwii_: if we maintain kubuntu-default-settings in bzr would you use that?  i.e. would it make the process easier than e-mailing/irc pinging me
<Riddell> Lure: oh we'll definately include it
<kwwii_> Riddell: definitely
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok with us maintaining kubuntu-default-settings in bzr under the kubuntu-members launchpad group?
<imbrandon> yea i liek the idea of the kmenu using a logo , as there really isnt any other branding on the desktop
<imbrandon> but would be good if its easy to change
<imbrandon> kwwii_, !!!!!!!!!!11
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> Riddell, sounds good to me ( w.r.t bzr )
<Riddell> imbrandon: system menu icon has a kubuntu logo on it
<kwwii_> imbrandon: I think you drank too much mt. dew
<imbrandon> kwwii_, haha
<imbrandon> Riddell, it does? heh i never seen that untill now ( screen is too small to really be seen ) heh
<Riddell> I think I'll have to take lots of irn-bru to the summit so I can wean imbrandon of that mountain dew nonsense
<imbrandon> wow , i really never did notice that, but it is good to brand kubuntu imho
<imbrandon> irn-bru ?
<kwwii_> several people have expressed the desire to see the logo on the wallpaper (which I am totally against)
<Riddell> kwwii_: what's wrong with logo on wallpaper?
<kwwii_> so maybe having it in the kmenu would be enough
<imbrandon> yea i dont like it on the walpaper but the kmenu would be nice as ok we're NOT apple/ms/ubuntu/suse but if you look all of them do it ;)
<kwwii_> Riddell: well, a) mark says don't do it b) if we use it, it would have to part of the overall design, not just overlayed on an existing design
<imbrandon> infact have you seen the new vista start button ? looks ALOT like KDE ( even the windeco looks like dapper crystal )
<imbrandon> have a peek http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/vista.jpg
<imbrandon> no more "start" just a logo like KDE/GNOME/Apple
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii_> the blue arrows could be from crystal
<Riddell> that panel background is a lot like ours
<nixternal> is it just me, or is vista gaudy as all hell?
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea thats not the default pannel bg for vista, the normal one is transparent
<nixternal> the user image is out of place i think
<allee> freeflying: Hi, set's see when one of the pkg-kde admins turns up to add you :)
<imbrandon> nixternal, thats not the user image, it changes when you hover over an app to the app icon
<freeflying> allee: :)
<nixternal> ahh, evern more useless...like the freakin' icon isn't enough
<imbrandon> yea vista is looking more and more like KDE4 every time i see it
<imbrandon> even the address bar, did you notice thats liek the one in KDE4 blogs Riddell
<imbrandon> like*
<nixternal> to me it looks more and more like windows xp with windowblinds
<imbrandon> i wish i still had that link, it was on p.k.o not to long ago
<imbrandon> with the address bar mockup
<nixternal> for a second i thought that garbage can had a kubuntu logo on it
<nixternal> heh, imbrandon, you know that stupid msa logo everyone has been talking about looking like the ubuntu logo?
<imbrandon> yes ?
<nixternal> i totally forgot about that...the downers grove office where i was at, that was the main project there...we all had t-shirts with that logo and i totally didn't even catch it
<imbrandon> and becouse the OS is garbage dosent mean it looks ugly nixternal
<nixternal> it looks ugly to me ;)
<Riddell> allee: could you add a pointer to your kde extras team page onto the ubuntuWeeklyNewsletter?
<nixternal> i shouldn't say ugly, because some of the graphics are nice..but that color scheme is horrid, and it looks cluttered
<imbrandon> nixternal, what they dident look at was that the MSA logo predates ubuntu
<nixternal> i would be closterphobic running that ;)
<nixternal> oh ya..i worked there from 2002-2005, and that was the logo the entire time
<nixternal> oh i used to hate those kiosks they had with that too..it had like children of the corn type laughing and giggling 
<nixternal> freaky stuff
* imbrandon will be bringing 2 cases of mt dew to the summit just to share with Riddell
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> scary
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, [02:57]  <Riddell> I think I'll have to take lots of irn-bru to the summit so I can wean imbrandon of that mountain dew nonsense
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sounds good.
* Hobbsee wonders waht irn-bru is
* imbrandon just dosent know what irn-bru is
<nixternal> hrmm...is that the iron stuff?  my x-wife talked about some funky drink before and it sounds familiar
<kwwii_> hehe
<kwwii_> Riddell loves it
<kwwii_> it tastes like a mt dew which someone put a nail in weeks before, if you ask me :-)
<Hobbsee> hah
* Hobbsee will just drink coke, if she ever makes it.
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> ya, that is the iron stuff then
<nixternal> that is the exact phrase i think my x said as well
<nixternal> im actually drinking mt. dew now, only cuz i ran out of dr. pepper
* ajmitch is drinking nothing but water
<imbrandon> hum Riddell you know about these qt/non-qt plugins stuff in qt4 ?
<imbrandon> err 4.2
<imbrandon> quote "Qt 4.2 allows developers to create Qt plug-ins for use with non-Qt applications."
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite all!
<imbrandon> gnight nixternal
<Riddell> imbrandon: nope
<imbrandon> ahh okies, i was just reading the release feature
<imbrandon> s
<windshear> Hello
<windshear> If you use the install script in kubuntu 6.10 life cd and you have entered all the requested data you get to the -Ready to install- screen. This shows you the summary of the necessary info you provided to install kubuntu. (Language, Keyboard layout... till grub).
<windshear> Then there is a note: If you continue, the changes listed below will be written to the disks. [...] 
<windshear> But unfortunately there are no changes listed below eventhough I told the script to format 2 partitions.
<windshear> In 6.06 the changes were listed correctly.
<Riddell> windshear: I've seen that, I'll make sure to investigate it before RC
* Hobbsee pokes Riddell 
<Hobbsee> do we really have a meeting tomorrow? well, your today?
<imbrandon> bout ~12 hours
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, afraid so
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right...
* Hobbsee wonders if she has to be there
* Hobbsee might be asleep :P
<Riddell> not unless you have stuff on the agenda
<Hobbsee> right.  1 agenda item.  poor.
<Hobbsee> from Tonio_, not from myself
* Hobbsee wonders what will be discussed
<windshear> Riddell tanks,   so is it gui only? I mean does it format the right partitions?
<Hobbsee> apart from that
<Riddell> windshear: it does format them yes.  it's curious because the message displays correctly on powerpc.  I'm curious to know if ubuntu/i386 has the same problem
<windshear> Riddell I could try it - if you want me to do it-
<Riddell> windshear: please, that would be very useful
<windshear> Riddell ok, but it takes me some time
<kwwii_> http://sinecera.de <--the first version of the basic layout for my new site...ideas?
<Riddell> kwwii_: looks totally lovely 
<kwwii_> Riddell: thanks :-)
<imbrandon> kwwii_, looks good man
<kwwii_> Riddell: I thought about adding a discussion about the final graphics to the meeting tonight...get a feeling for what is the most important stuff to still include, as well as discuss the website graphics
<kwwii_> sound like a good idea or a waste of time?
<Riddell> kwwii_: sounds good
<windshear> Riddell yes the problem is also in ubuntu 6.10 beta
<Riddell> windshear: yay!  means it's not my fault :)
<windshear> :)
<Riddell> windshear: file a bug on ubiquity then, kamion is usually pretty responsive
<windshear> hm, where?
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<windshear> ik, thx
<windshear> ik=>ok
<windshear> so i report it as a bug in the ubiquity package
<Riddell> yes
<windshear> ok, reported, its bug  Bug #64142
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64142 in ubiquity "installer - ready to install- screen incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64142
<windshear> but there is another bug in the kubuntu installer that is not present in ubuntu
<Riddell> what's that?
<windshear> if I select "manually partition table" i get to a screen I can see all the partitions on the harddisk
<windshear> I have the following partition table:
<windshear> /dev/sda1 ntfs
<windshear> /dev/sda2 extended
<windshear> /dev/sda5 ntfs in extended
<windshear> /dev/sda3 ext3
<windshear> /dev/sda4 linux-swap
<windshear> no wait
<windshear> its correct
<windshear> i was confused because of the numbers in front of the partition
<windshear> they don't match the partition number
<windshear> by the way Riddell, what do you need the partition mumber for
<windshear> ubuntu doesn't even display the numbers
<sebas> Riddell: Do you have unfilled proposals dor SoC?
<sebas> I'm looking for project proposals for CodeYard students
<Riddell> windshear: doesn't display where?
<Riddell> sebas: yep
<sebas> plzsendme! :>
<Riddell> sebas: various things in umbrello.  kde version of onboard, port ubiquity to qt 4, port dist-upgrade tool and gdebi to kde
<sebas> Riddell: Can I have those proposals, so I present them to our students?
<sebas> Maybe someone wants to work on them
<Riddell> sebas: I'll write you an e-mail when I get a minute
<sebas> Riddell: Cool
<GNUro> hi
<Riddell> kwwii_: if you're interested, this is going to be the debian wallpaper http://cdd.debian-br.org/~si0ux/artwork/debian/wallpapers/01.png
<kwwii_> Riddell: hrm, the logo would look better if it was actually on the velvety background instead of overlayed
<windshear> re
<windshear> Riddell on the prepare partitions page
<Riddell> windshear: what about it?
<raphink> "
<raphink> Kubuntu Default Settings is now being maintained in bzr with write
<raphink> access to anyone in kubuntu-members.
<raphink> Riddell: does that mean people who are not developers can modify the package now?
<Riddell> raphink: yes, e.g. kwwii_ 
<raphink> hmmm
<Riddell> raphink: obviously they can't upload, only core-dev can do that
<raphink> yes
<raphink> so the dput will only work for core-dev
<Riddell> raphink: and if anyone makes any stupid changes we throw them out of kubuntu-members (or just revert and slap wrist)
<Riddell> raphink: of course
<raphink> hmm I see the point
<raphink> can be interesting
<Riddell> yes, it's an experiment :)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> is this part of the NoMoreSourcePackages experiment?
<Riddell> raphink: its half way there, the other half I believe is to get rid of dput and have a button on launchpad saying "make this bzr archive into an ubuntu package now"
<Riddell> which is a lot less hassle than having essentially two revision control systems (archive and bzr)
<imbrandon> arg
<imbrandon> Riddell, you ever compile gcc ?
<imbrandon> know how i can make it NOT try to strip the binarys when making the debs ?
<imbrandon> ( even if its only for me localy )
<Riddell> gcc doesn't make debs
<imbrandon> no no , making "gcc debs"
<imbrandon> not gcc to make debs
<Riddell> oh, no idea
<Riddell> doko's area
<imbrandon> e.g. /usr/bin/strip: Unable to recognise the format of the input file `debian/lib64gcc1-powerpc-cross/usr/powerpc-linux-gnu/lib64/libgcc_s.so.1'
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> i'll poke him
<imbrandon> i'm like <--> this close to have my i386 pbuilder cross compiling for ppc debs
<imbrandon> heh if i can fix that one error
<imbrandon> so " pbuilder-edgy-ppc build *.dsc " will work or s/ppc/x86/g etc ;)
<mhb> good afternoon
<imbrandon> heya mhb
<Riddell> anyone tried printing with kde 3.5.5?
<imbrandon> Riddell, nope but i'm gonna install it this afternoon on the amd64
<imbrandon> so i will try then
<mhb> I can test it today as well
<freeflying> ppc's packages avaliable?
<imbrandon> it dont think so yet freeflying
<Riddell> freeflying: I'm afraid not
<imbrandon> if Riddell says there wont be any changes to the packages today ( with reasonable doubt ) i can start builds on my ibook
<imbrandon> it will take most of the day to compile though as its slow ;)
<Riddell> shouldn't be any changes
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> you dont happen to have a list of the source packages handy so i dont have to rummage the pool do you ? hehe
<imbrandon> Riddell, ^^
<Riddell> arts     kdeaccessibility  kdeadmin    kdebase      kdeedu    kdegraphics  kdemultimedia  kdepim  kdetoys   kdevelop kdeaddons         kdeartwork  kdebindings  kdegames  kdelibs      kdenetwork     kdesdk  kdeutils  kdewebdev
<imbrandon> sweet you rock
<imbrandon> freeflying, i'll start the builds now and ping you and Riddell when they are done
<freeflying> imbrandon: need I build some for u? :)
<imbrandon> if you wish, will get it done faster ( but do it in a clean edgy pbuilder so we can put it on kubuntu.org )
<imbrandon> and let me know what ones you start so we dont do the same ones ;)
<imbrandon> well actualy
<imbrandon> the more i think about it that wont work
<imbrandon> becouse you have to have the basepackages
<imbrandon> so i'll just do them , but thanks anyhow
<Riddell> they need to be build together
<imbrandon> it wont take tooo long
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> i just realized that after i said it
<freeflying> :)
<imbrandon> so i'll just do them all
<imbrandon> ;) thansk for the thought thoguh
<Riddell> raphink: hmm, another sidebar
<freeflying> Riddell: can we add another package to desktop-cd?
<raphink> hmm sorry wrong channel indeed
<raphink>  anyone has seen/worked on http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14779 ?
<raphink> hop
<Riddell> freeflying: what is it?
<raphink> yes Riddell, but it can be interesting
<raphink> if it's well integrated
<freeflying> Riddell: scim-pinyin
<Riddell> freeflying: that should be added to language-support-zh dependencies
<Riddell> freeflying: actually it's already there
<freeflying> raphink: it has deb package 
<raphink> yes freeflying
<windshear> ok i'm now fully back
<windshear> always these interruptions...
<freeflying> Riddell: I see, but if the cd space permitted, will u add this, then guys using zh_CN can input in livecd
<Riddell> freeflying: if CD space permits yes, but I doubt we will have enough space
<raphink> freeflying: doesn' tseem to be a valid deb
<freeflying> raphink: ok, I'd like package it
<raphink> :)
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks  :)
<windshear> Riddell: in the kubuntu installer on the prepare partitions screen, in the first row called numbers, the found paritions are numbered.
<raphink> freeflying: do you want to contact the dev?
<windshear> What are these numbers good for because they don't necessary match the partition number
<freeflying> raphink: ya, maybe i need send out a ITP  :)
<raphink> sure
<windshear> and this can be quite confusing
<raphink> there's no ITP/RFP yet
<windshear> in my case /dev/sda5 has number 03
<freeflying> raphink: ok,
<freeflying> windshear: maybe you'd read the man of fstab
<imbrandon> windshear, normaly sdaX where X is the order it was created in and the 03 is the actual order on the physical drive
<windshear> i know where these numbers come from
<imbrandon> e.g 01 can be /dev/hda2 and 02 can be /dev/hda1 if dev/hda2 is the first on the physical hdd
<imbrandon> and the first partition was put at the end of the drive
<imbrandon> when it was made etc etc etc
<windshear> but do you actually need the numbers how they are on the drive
<windshear> i find it quite confusing
<windshear> just displaying /dev/sda3 would be enough i think
<freeflying> raphink: you know the author of konqburn?
<raphink> nope
<windshear> anyway ubuntu does it this way
<windshear> ok, its just an idea to make it more user friendly...
<imbrandon> all linux does it this way ;)
<raphink> let's switch to the grub way everywhere!
<raphink> media:/(hd0,0)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> j/k
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> windshear: you mean on the qtparted page or the page after that?
<windshear> i mean step 5 of 6 in the installer script
<windshear> if i select manually create partition table
<Riddell> sounds like qtparted page, in which case yes qtparted is silly
<Riddell> imbrandon: since you have an amd64 you could try these qt4 packages http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/qt4/
<Riddell> just incase you're looking for things to do :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, sure
<imbrandon> just install them ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, and test some qt4 apps
<imbrandon> k
<windshear> i don't know how to find out the name of the page... there isn't displayed anything
<windshear> perhaps its also just me getting confused about this... anyway now i know not to look at the wrong numbers :)
<Riddell> windshear: does it have a toolbar and stuff to format partitions, or does it have dropdown boxes to assign mount points to paths?
<windshear> it has toolbars to format, partition, resize...
<windshear> not the one with the mount points
<raphink> Riddell: do we keep the .bzr dirs in the package?
<raphink> for k-d-s
<Riddell> ok, so yes qtparted is crap, known issue
<Riddell> raphink: up to you really, I don't mind either way
<windshear> hm, ok then :)
<raphink> I do Riddell
<raphink> the .bzr dir is 11MB
<Riddell> windshear: we were going to get rid of qtparted for edgy, but it'll be edgy+1 now
<raphink> more than the size of the package itself
<raphink> I think if we keep the package in bzr
<windshear> ok
<raphink> we need to have a clean rule that removes the .bzr dir
<raphink> otherwise our packages will be more than twice bigger
<raphink> just as we remove the cvs and svn dirs
<windshear> ko now a completely different question
<windshear> is the sound system different on ubuntu and kubuntu?
<windshear> I have an AC97 audio chipset and in kubuntu 6.06 and ubuntu 6.10 beta it works with no problems
<Riddell> windshear: yes, at various levels
<serzholino> fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
<serzholino> how can i create this /dev/fuse ?
<Riddell> serzholino: wrong channel?
<windshear> In kubuntu 6.10 beta my "c-media AC97 Audio Device" does not work anymore.
<windshear> I keep on getting the following error message: Sound server fatal error: CPU overload, aborting
<serzholino> Riddell: why? this is in kubuntu 6.06
<windshear> if i manually select 'open sound system' everything is ok
<windshear> -but why can't the system correctly detect it automatically any more?
<serzholino> in 5.10 fusermount worked well
<imbrandon> serzholino, try #kubuntu for support
<serzholino> something udev related maybe?
<serzholino> imbrandon: no response
<serzholino> on #kubuntu
<mhb> serzholino: sudo modoprobe fuse
<mhb> serzholino: sorry, "sudo modprobe fuse"
<serzholino> oh, yes, works now :) thanks a lot
<mhb> serzholino: then the device should work fine (and yes, this is a wrong channel, next time you should go to #kubuntu)
<serzholino> ok, sorry
<Tonio_> hi ! 
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kubuntu-default-settings in bzr.... why not ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: too late, already done it :)
* Hobbsee hugs Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, when will that change ? for edgy+1 I assume ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hey ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, now 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_.  you fixed it!  :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: true :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about fixes, kdesu still fails here
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure you have latest kdelibs4c2a and kdebase-bin?  the version numbers didn't change so you'll need to wget && dpkg --install
<Tonio_> I did --reinstall, but maybe I miss kdelibs4c2a
<Riddell> and run kdesu from the command line, else it'll go through kdeinit and get the old libraries
<Tonio_> my apt config really does strange things with its cache...
<windshear> i dont know how the sound detection works, but i thought it would be done by the kernel, thats why i was surprised that it works in ubuntu and not in kubuntu
<Tonio_> windshear: indeed, there is no reason that kubuntu reacts differently
<Riddell> windshear: where do you get that error?
<Hobbsee> windshear: is pcm muted in kmix, by any chance?
<windshear> in kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, works, was due to apt cache once again...
<Riddell> windshear: what happens if you run artsd from the command line?
<windshear> when it has finished launching kde it freezes for 5 sec, then gives me this overload message
<windshear> if i manually select 'open sound system' everything is ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nice.  kdesu works now.
<Hobbsee> adept comes up really quickly now too, yay
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> of Riddell I discussed with a guy that night, that has free time and would like to code on kubuntu
<windshear> Riddell I tried to run artsd, i get the following: there are already artsd objects registered, looking if they are active......    cpu overload, aborting
<Riddell> windshear: so arts is broken for you
<Tonio_> he uses C++ for a very long time and has some knowledge in kde/qt... so I talked him about adept, since mornfall wants some help
<Riddell> windshear: which is strange since I have an AC97 too
<Tonio_> he should come back today to rediscuss this with us
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<windshear> hmm
<windshear> it is a c-media AC97 Audio device
<windshear> and always worked with linux before
<Riddell> windshear: try the kde 3.5.5 packages?
<Riddell> maybe arts there fixes it
<windshear> so ubuntu does not use artsd?
<Riddell> no, gnome uses esd
<Tm_T> moin
<mhb> Tm_T: moin
<windshear> i'll do a full system update, this perhaps already fixes it
<gnomefreak> is there a link that shows the difference betweet server kernel and reg. kernels?
<jdong> gnomefreak: diff the config files?
<gnomefreak> k ty
<windshear> Riddell by the way it would be nice to have a button in the installer where you can select if it should try to connect to the internet
<Riddell> windshear: why?
<windshear> in my case the pc is connected to lan but no direct internet connection is avaliable
<windshear> so the setup always hangs at: scanning for mirrors
<Riddell> ah, hmm
<windshear> i have to pull the lan plug before starting my pc so that it doesn't get an ip
<Riddell> file a bug 
<windshear> if it has no ip, it just says no internet, comments out all the apt servers and continues
<windshear> this problem already existed in 6.06 dapper
<Hobbsee> sebas: you around?
<sebas> Hobbsee: y
<sebas> But I might be in a meeting in two minutes
<Hobbsee> sebas: in g-p-m, why's the about button right next to the OK button?  i keep hitting it instead of OK?
<Hobbsee> sebas: isnt a more sensible place to put it in the other corner, or something?
<Hobbsee> im' sure el would say something about it :P
<sebas> Hobbsee: Probably yes, but I think it's a problem of KAboutDialog
<TheBearded1_> is the developer of adept-manager around?
<sebas> I'll check when I have my notebook handy
<Tonio_> hi TheBearded1 ;)
<Hobbsee> sebas: ahh okay.
<sebas> If I forget, ping me, please
<Hobbsee> sebas: sure
<sebas> TheBearded1_: nope
<Tonio_> TheBearded1: mornfall isn't there but Riddell is
<sebas> It's mornfall, AFAIK
<Hobbsee> TheBearded1_: mornfall?  seems not
<Tonio_> Riddell: TheBearded1 is the guy I told you about
<Tonio_> hey sebas :)
<sebas> Hey Tonio_ 
<sebas> !meeting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meeting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tonio_> !lastseen mornfall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastseen mornfall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !seen mornfall
<ubotu> mornfall is on IRC right now!
<Tonio_> grmpf..... we need an eggdrop here
<Hobbsee> [23:30]  [Whois]  mornfall is a user on channels: #kde-devel
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: thanks :) I forgot lastseen wasn't supported
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, 
<imbrandon> Unpacking libqt4-debug (from libqt4-debug_4.2.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<imbrandon> dpkg: error processing libqt4-debug_4.2.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--install):
<imbrandon>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libQt3Support.so.4.2.0.debug', which is also in package libqt4-qt3support
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: also /msg seenserv seen mornfall works too
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hu ? he blacklisted kubuntu-devel or ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: interesting
<Tonio_> TheBearded1_ you probably can contact him on #kde-devel then
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Tonio_> my god.... wengophone source is 7500 folders, 33000 files........
<Tonio_> 5 times more than kdebase....
<Tm_T> haha
<Tonio_> I really would lke to wait for debian to package it and then sync ;)
<Tm_T> yeah, I once tried compile it from cvs(?)
<Tonio_> but I promissed to do it
<Tonio_> Tm_T: it is a mess isn't it ? ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: do wengo provide .debs?
<Tm_T> it was, no idea what it is nowadays
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but no source packages, not even a tarball
<Tonio_> I asked them why and it seems they just didn't even think about it......
<Tonio_> they just say "then use svn"
<Riddell> Tonio_: did they think about it after you asked?
<Tonio_> stupid....... tarball is usefull because it is stable
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, so there's no source package at all?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, they think about it
<Riddell> wonder how GPL compliant that is
<Tonio_> we were several people saying that on the channel, so we'll discuss this on their ML
<Tonio_> Riddell: well technically, if they provide a deb, but no source package, that's a gpl violation afaik
<Tonio_> all you have if svn access
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: stevenk's already playing with wengophone
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: from debian ?
<Tonio_> don't know this guy
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i think he was fixing the bugs in it.  ask him in -motu if you want
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: in ubuntu
<Tonio_> how can a softphone be 538MB big (svn sources) ? that's completly stupid
<Tm_T> hehe
<TheBearded1> Tonio_: being cross-platform, do they implement video encoding and such things on their own?
<aeig> is there a big bug in the monitor & display module in system settings on edgy?
<Tonio_> TheBearded1 yes they do, but honnesly, I never saw something that messy
<Tonio_> aeig: works for me, but several people reported it failed launching
<aeig> changes made in none administrator mode wouldn't be stored
<aeig> change something in administrator mode results in a destroyed xorg.conf
<Tonio_> aeig: better talk with _Sime, he's docing this
<aeig> ok
<Tonio_> coding
<freeflying> raphink: do u need konqburn now?
<aeig> _Sime: here?
<raphink> nope freeflying
<raphink> just think it could be nice
<freeflying> but universe is freeze, or I can upload soon :)
<raphink> universe is frozen
<raphink> but it could be for edgy+1
<raphink> if the dev wants to take care of it
<raphink> it can be a good idea to talk with him now
<raphink> to have it on revu
<Tm_T> what's situation with kdesu?
<Riddell> fix0red
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> what version of what package I should have then
<Tm_T> still broken here
<Tm_T> kdebase/edgy uptodate 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1
<raphink> these are not official packages though
<raphink> yet
<imbrandon> that version but you might need to wget it and reinstall it manualy
<Tm_T> aah, I see, then no prob, I do that :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, did you see my qt4 thing from above ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: nope
<imbrandon> [08:30]  <imbrandon> Riddell, 
<imbrandon> [08:30]  <imbrandon> Unpacking libqt4-debug (from libqt4-debug_4.2.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<imbrandon> [08:30]  <imbrandon> dpkg: error processing libqt4-debug_4.2.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--install):
<imbrandon> [08:30]  <imbrandon> trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libQt3Support.so.4.2.0.debug', which is also in package libqt4-qt3support
<Riddell> oh, blurg
<Hawkwind> Is there an Edgy repo that we can test kde 3.5.5 yet ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ edgy main
<Riddell> note hat it's top secret
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Thanks.  Going to test it now
* Hawkwind Knows nothing
<Tm_T> Hawkwind: what's your name?
<Hawkwind> Tm_T: I don't know :P
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> that's my boy ;)
<Riddell> Tm_T: launchpad knows all
<imbrandon> *cough*Cliff Wade*cough*
<imbrandon> netsol.com/whois knows too ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Hah!
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> Hawkwind, just fyi too it took 1and1 2 weeks of dragging their feet torelease the domain after the fax of cancleing 
<imbrandon> so when you switch give it plenty of time
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Ah thanks.  I was wondering about that.  I've got about 2 months til I have to worry about it
<Tm_T> weird, my settings isn't applied thru kdesu
<Riddell> Tm_T: they won't be, since it's run as root
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> but, err
<Tonio_> imbrandon: how about kds and the alternatives thing ?
<imbrandon> e.g goto custom dns and point the domain to dh and make sure it proigates BEFOER you cancle )
<Tm_T> I'm almost sure it did
<Tonio_> imbrandon: another bug has been reported about this
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i didnet finish it, i'll do that now
<Tonio_> imbrandon: bug  64175
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64175 in kubuntu-default-settings "[edgy]  reverts to kubuntu's usplash at each upgrade" [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64175
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just fyi so that you can close the bug ;)
<imbrandon> kk
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Yeah my DNS is all handled with domainordering.com actually so I don't have to rely on my webhosts to have the options or whatever
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> anyone have dapper handy ?
* jdong completely amused that amarok's podcast streamer can't handle a simple 302 redirect
* jdong waits for someone to blame it on xine....
<TheBearded1> it probably is xine's fault
<imbrandon> did you file a bug in kde bts?
<jdong> imbrandon: that hairy thing? :)
* jdong doesn't like going near it
* Hobbsee blames it on jdong 
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> that hary thing gives you the right to complain, other wise shush
<imbrandon> ;)
<jdong> I'm not complaining... I said I was amused
<TheBearded1> jdong: internet explorer can't handle 302's on url's set from within javascript 
<jdong> complaining is when my ICH8 SATA does not work on Edgy
<jdong> HINT HINT
<imbrandon> wrong chanell HINT HINT ;P
<imbrandon> channel*
<jdong> imbrandon: I already bitched in the other channel this morning :)
<imbrandon> other channel ? that would imply this would be correct too <grin>
<imbrandon> clearly false heh
<jdong> well.. it affects kubuntu too :P
<jdong> finding my hard drive might help towards loading kdm
* jdong goes back to hacking yum
<Hawkwind> Riddell: If you're around trappist is around as well if you'd like to or need to speak to him about the ops thing
<Riddell> I've opped him
* Hobbsee beds.
<Hobbsee> night all
<imbrandon> gnight Hobbsee
<mhb> gnight
<Hawkwind> Riddell: Many thanks :)
* Tonio_ packages wengophone, crying...
<jdong> _Sime: poke
<jdong> _Sime: unpoke
<gnomefreak> amarok can be used with ipod? and some sort of "itunes?
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yes and no
<Tonio_> it can be used with ipod, but does not stand as an "itunes like"
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Tonio_> you can only manage files in the ipod, that's all
<Tonio_> Riddell: shoudn't we ship an email notification system with kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> I miss that sometimes :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: notification of what?
<gnomefreak> email notification?
<Tonio_> Riddell: email notification
<Tonio_> it checks the mails in the background and when new mails are there, you get an icon in the systray
<gnomefreak> yay
<Tonio_> better than starting kontact everytime to check........ at least in my opinion
<sistpoty> hi folks
<gnomefreak> support multiple email boxes please :(
<Tonio_> that's very usefull for people that don't receive a lot of emails
<marseillai> Tonio_: kmail 
<Riddell> Tonio_: sounds like your want a watching feature in ksystemlog
<Tonio_> marseillai: kmail can't do that afaik
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum I don't see the point with ksystemlog ?
<marseillai> euh it stay in systray and show umber of unread mail
<Tonio_> marseillai: but you can't configure it to "open reduced", so that you have to launch it first
<Tonio_> marseillai: the point a real email notification client is a daemon
<Riddell> Tonio_: you want a feature in ksystemlog that monitors the log files for important stuff and gives you a notification
<Tonio_> marseillai: close kmail and it doesn't work anymore, that's why email notification clients exist :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: no, you missunderstoof me
<marseillai> Tonio_: oki! perhaps it could be better to ask a feature for kmail : hide icon when no new mail or something similar ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I want an app, like kded daemon, that checks for my mails and popups me when new mails are available
<pascalFR> marseillai: already present
<Tonio_> I didn't found a way to do that with kmail
<Riddell> Tonio_: no you don't, since ubuntu doesn't e-mail anything
<Riddell> oh, you mean general e-mails
<Tonio_> Riddell: AHHHHHHHHHHHH ! ;)
<Riddell> I misunderstood, appologies
<Tonio_> yes, I'm talking about an "email notification client"
<Tonio_> but in general
<marseillai> Tonio_: "configurer kmail -> apparence -> boite a miniatures -> n'afficher kmail que s'il y a des messages non lu" it's not what you want ?
<Tonio_> marseillai: let me check
<pascalFR> marseillai: that's what I said
<Tonio_> I'm sure that's not that
<Riddell> Tonio_: investigate korn
<marseillai> pascalFR: i didn't know i've just find that! it must be recent feature
<pascalFR> marseillai: yeah just one year ago ;)
<marseillai> oki pascalFR ....
<marseillai> sorry
<pascalFR> marseillai: dont be :)
<Tonio_> marseillai, pascalFR: okay it works, but will that restart automatically with a kde session
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> doesn't that need to launch kmail manually the first time ,
<pascalFR> Tonio_: as long as kontact is running when u stop kde   yes
<marseillai> Tonio_: just launch kmail at start
<pascalFR> kontact / kmail is part of session
<Tonio_> marseillai: yes but I want to avoid that
<pascalFR> Tonio_: avoid what ?
<Tonio_> pascalFR: having to unsure kontact/kmail is launched when I stop
<marseillai> Tonio_: it would need a "start on start-up" feature for kmail
<Tonio_> pascalFR: a "real" email notification client is a daemon
<pascalFR> Tonio_: yes of course   but this one is integrated to kmail only when it is running
<pascalFR> that's the main problem of too much integration
<pascalFR> idem for akregator notif
<Tonio_> pascalFR: hum, the other point is I'm getting a systray icon even when I don't have unread messages, as long as kontact is closed
<pascalFR> Tonio_: marseillai has found the option for that
<Tonio_> pascalFR: yes, but it respects your choices only when kontact is opened :)
<Tonio_> close kontact/kmail, and you get the icon everytime
<Tonio_> marseillai: can you confirm this ?
<pascalFR> Tonio_: I find thius icon practical because cliking on it allows  to  hide/show kontact  and send msg etc
<Tonio_> pascalFR: yes I agree on that point
<marseillai> Tonio_: no if i close kmail icon disappear
<Tonio_> marseillai: hu ?
<pascalFR> Tonio_: you are true  if kontact is stopped  u have no more notification
* marseillai never use kontact and run kmail as standalone
<pascalFR> there is no difference I think marseillai
<pascalFR> the kmail icon is just a RUNNING indicator
<marseillai> yes
<pascalFR> that can change on no read emails
<Tonio_> hum, marseillai it looks like your right
<marseillai> as usual Tonio_ ........ :p
<Tonio_> pascalFR: in fact I choosed to hide icon and that works pretty nicelly
<Tonio_> let's wait for a mail to come....
<pascalFR> Tonio_:  yes but kmail is still running
<Tonio_> pascalFR: yes
<pascalFR> ok :)
<Tonio_> so it is possible to configure it as a notification client
<Tonio_> now the question is what happens if I logout/login
<pascalFR> if will still be there
<pascalFR> as long as kmail runs when you logout
<marseillai> i'm not sure
<pascalFR> I am
<pascalFR> I do that everyday
<marseillai> pascalFR: i don't use restore seesion
<marseillai> so it'll not start
<TheBearded1> you have to have it autoatically save your session when you logout
<TheBearded1> automatically*
<marseillai> i launch it with ~/.kde/Autostart
<pascalFR> and since kmail freeze a lot when reading mails I delayed first auto retrieving of mails
<pascalFR> marseillai: yes  session or autostart
<pascalFR> sessions now start very fast on edgy
<sistpoty> Tonio_: I've been playing with kubuntu-default-settings a little bit... imo it shouldn't ship /.hidden and /media/.hidden in the package, as an admin might want to modify them (and thus these would just get overwritten)
<sistpoty> Tonio_: I've already patched the package to put these to /etc/kubuntu-default-settings and create symlinks instead... what do you think?
<Tonio_> sistpoty: hum, that can be said for any file in fact
<Tonio_> sistpoty: that's interesting indeed
<Tonio_> sistpoty: did you upload that to bzr ?
<pascalFR> wow since last edgy update I cannot open dirs on konqueror
<sistpoty> Tonio_: I'm not in kubuntu-devel... I'm just pushing to tiber (will take some more minutes I guess *g*)
<Tonio_> sistpoty: can you send me your modifications ?
<pascalFR> clicking on dirs start kaffeine !? :D
<Tonio_> pascalFR: hu ?????????
<sistpoty> Tonio_: ok... will do a debdiff
<pascalFR> something weid with file assos
<pascalFR> weird
<pascalFR> where should I look?
<Tonio_> pascalFR: remove ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror
<Tonio_> pascalFR: something going wrong there probably
<pascalFR> saving my bookmarks and cookies !
<pascalFR> is it normal to have lots of *.new files in ~/.kde/share/config/ ?
<pascalFR> file:///home/pascal/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<pascalFR> file:///home/pascal/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc0yIf9a.new
<pascalFR> file:///home/pascal/.kde/share/config/konquerorrcDGJsbb.new
<pascalFR> file:///home/pascal/.kde/share/config/konquerorrcil69eb.new
<pascalFR> file:///home/pascal/.kde/share/config/konquerorrclJ9Pha.new
<pascalFR> file:///home/pascal/.kde/share/config/konquerorrcNgIOUa.new
<Riddell> pascalFR: I have plenty
<sistpoty> Tonio_: http://tiber.tauware.de/~sistpoty/kubuntu-default-settings.debdiff
<pascalFR> humm file assos for inode/directory is now kaffeine by default !
<pascalFR> it worked this morning
<pascalFR> i just did an upgrade one hour ago
<Riddell> sistpoty: why are symlinks better than files?
<toma> pascalFR: kaffeine not starting?
<sistpoty> Riddell: if I change the files locally, these will just get overwritten with the next version of the package... 
<sistpoty> Riddell: however being in /etc, these are treated as conffiles
<Riddell> interesting
<Riddell> win 11
<Riddell> tsk
<pascalFR> toma: yes  not starting
<pascalFR> kaffeine is now the first choice in file assos
<pascalFR> konqueror the second
<toma> pascalFR: i spotted a debian report for that as well, iirc it is forwarded upstream
<imbrandon> Riddell, w00t we have dedicated guineypigs^Wtesters in #kubuntu-testers now ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: that's rather exciting
<toma> pascalFR: oh, that i dont know
<pascalFR> and this happens just after kubuntu-defauts-setting as been updated ... 
<pascalFR> has
<pascalFR> very strange
<pascalFR> i cannot be the only one in this case
<Tonio_> sistpoty: why .PHONY: install clean build ?
<sistpoty> Tonio_: these targets don't create any files called install/clean or build?... then these are phony targetes
<sistpoty> Tonio_: but that's just asthethics w.o. real impact ;)
<imbrandon> Riddell / sistpoty , i think the bug number in that changelog is wrong too
<Tonio_> sistpoty: okay, I'm testing and comitting if that works, thanks !
<sistpoty> Tonio_: cool, thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: if you're doing k-d-s you can remove the dep on lipstick as well if we've changed to plastik
<sistpoty> imbrandon: /me looks
<marseillai> Tonio_: kxmame problem is solve?
<Tonio_> Riddell: heh, indeed, I forgot that :)
<sistpoty> imbrandon: right... type here :)
<Tonio_> marseillai: nope, that's a bit complicated in fact...
<marseillai> ok
<pascalFR> ii  kubuntu-default-set 6.10-53 
<Tonio_> marseillai: will requires a new version build, and as the app is now unmaintained, I wonder if that's necessary...
<sistpoty> Tonio_: the bugnumber should be 63048
<Riddell> Tonio_: and remember to do it in the bzr archive :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just finished cleaning the sources....
<marseillai> Tonio_: is there a replacement for this package ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: for openwengo.... still 130 MB
<Riddell> whee
<Tonio_> marseillai: don't think so, but xmame as its own gui
<Tonio_> sistpoty: will correct the bug number too, thanks (klipper funky sometimes)
<imbrandon> did anyone make a debian/rule to rm -rf the .bzr ? and what about upgrades for people that have .hidden already in / ?
<sistpoty> imbrandon: it will get removed if the old package is removed... then the new package's postinst will create the symlinks to the correct files
<imbrandon> removed yes, but replaced ?
<imbrandon> or both
<imbrandon> heya \sh
* sistpoty looks at the policy, in what order stuff is done...
<\sh> moins
<\sh> hmm...why doesn't  cdrecord has the permissions to burn a cd via k3b?
<\sh> edgy that is
<Tonio_> \sh: isn't that done ? I asked for the same thing a moment ago and I was told it was resolved in edgy
<\sh> Tonio_: hmm...I should wait for my dist-upgrade ,)
<Tonio_> \sh: hehe
<\sh> the other thing is, shouldn't we have  smp kernels in edgy by default, even for desktop installs?
<sistpoty> imbrandon: it's s.th. like that: old package get's uninstalled, removing /.hidden (since it was in the package). new package get's unpacked with /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root. upgrade get's run (noop for hidden-files stuff) and finally configure is run, which creates the symlinks to /etc/.../hidden-root
<sistpoty> hey \sh
<\sh> because my dual core laptop tells me I just have one cpu and not two ,)
<imbrandon> sistpoty, ahh yes becosue it wasent a config file before, right , my mistake
<Tonio_> Riddell: and openwengo as no scons configure directive, so dealing with builddeps is a real........ pleasure.......
<imbrandon> err "seen" as a config
<sistpoty> imbrandon: yes... but for the postinst/postrm scripts, it's better to have another look, since it mustn't fail in any case
<imbrandon> \sh, you do have the -generic kernel installed correct ? ( e.g. the -386 isnt smp enabled )
<imbrandon> ( assuming your on edgy )
<\sh> imbrandon: oh damn...why is it installing -386v ;)
<imbrandon> afaik becosue of some rare driver issues with smp kernels to be fixed by edgy+1 but for now if you have smp you need the -generic kernel
<imbrandon> and hope you dont need the ralink driver ;)
<imbrandon> easy , just " sudo apt-get install linux-generic " and reboot , problem solved, but yes it should be handled better
<imbrandon> but thats the "hot-to" for now
<imbrandon> s/hot/how
<\sh> imbrandon: THX :) 
<bddebian> Howdy
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<mhb> Riddell: two minutes faster :o)
* mhb needs to take typing lessons
<Tonio_> sistpoty: uploaded
<sistpoty> Tonio_: cool, thx
<Tonio_> Riddell: first real kds bzr version is out :)
* Tonio_ continues to check builddeps on openwengo...... 40 left by chance...
* sistpoty is off again...
<sistpoty> cya
<aeig> _Sime: are you here ?
<mhb> Riddell: in your meeting invitation email you wrote "see you in #ubuntu-devel" but meeting's as usual in #ubuntu-meeting (looks like it's scheduled there), right?
<Riddell> doh
<imbrandon_> okies i'm off to take a nap before the meeting while this kde compiles some more heh
<imbrandon_> see yall in  a few hours
<mhb> imbrandon_: enjoy the well-deserved rest :o)
<jdong> \sh_away: if  had the 386 kernel before your dist-upgrade, it'll still pull in a 386 kernel
<jdong> if you pulled in ubuntu-desktop, it'll also pull in linux-generic, too :D
<jdong> sysmond: CRITICAL load average: amadeus.jd.lan reported 1175.50
<jdong> *blink*
* jdong checks his build scripts
<jdong> *sigh*, amazing what bad indenting in Python could do
* _Sime is here.
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> _Sime: I take it you can't come to the US summit?
<_Sime> Riddell: it sounds nice, but I don't have the holiday time AND I'm going to Oz for 5 weeks at the end of the year.
<Riddell> ooh, save your holiday for oz then
<_Sime> it is just not possible to organise that with my Real Work.
<_Sime> Riddell: you've going?
<Riddell> _Sime: to the US?  of course
<Riddell> so's sebas (yay!)
<jdong> Riddell: can bug 61946 be marked higher priority and targetted at 6.10?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "umount progress dialog missing in Edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61946
<jdong> Riddell: that's a high data loss potential bug
<Riddell> jdong: has _Sime responded to that?
<_Sime> Bastard!
<jdong> Riddell: IIRC _Sime didn't cause the bug :)
<_Sime> :-)
* jdong apologizes to _Sime for being the biggest PITA when it comes to kubuntu media handling :)
<_Sime> I'll see sebas on the weekend.
<_Sime> jdong: I'm hacking on it right now actually.
<_Sime> Riddell: I want to get to Akademy 2007, and whatever summit there is mid-2007 for Ubuntu.
<Riddell> akademy sometime in july in glasgow, ubuntu probably May time
<_Sime> glasgow sounds do-able.
<_Sime> once i figure out where it is. ;-)
<_Sime> jdong: does the unmount dialog work in dapper for you? or anyone?
<jdong> _Sime: it works in stock dapper
<jdong> _Sime: I've not tried dapper 3.5.4 repos recently but IIRC they worked
<_Sime> jdong: stock eh
<jdong> as in dapper + dapper-updates
<_Sime> I'm using dapper plus the 3.5.4 repo.
<jdong> _Sime: and does that work?
<jdong> (I'm guessing no, from your questions)
<_Sime> I've tried to make it appear, but it won't.
<jdong> _Sime: are your usb devices mounted async?
<jdong> can you see activity after unmounting?
<_Sime> jdong: on dapper or edgy?
<jdong> on either
<jdong> After I umount on either, I can clearly see iowait activity for a while, depending on how much data I wrote
<jdong> in an extreme case, around 1 minute's worth of iowait
<jdong> during which time KDE is basically telling me it's safe to yank out my stick
<_Sime>   /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<jdong> hmm
<jdong> yeah, that should make for a dangerous umount
<jdong> kde 3.5.2 definitely showed a unmount progress dialog for that
<_Sime> jdong: have you looked through bugs.kde.rog?
<jdong> _Sime: it's a hairy mess, and I could never get search to narrow bugs below half a quintillion hits
<jdong> so if you have more eperience with it, good luck :)
* mhb is going to do the same as imbrandon and take a short nap before the meeting
<fdoving> hmm.. anyone know where the prism2_usb driver is on edgy? can't find it on a freshly installed edgy-beta
<fdoving> nevermind.. they are gone.
<jdong> fdoving: I believe the next kernel upload is turning it back on?
<jdong> but then that might've been my dream last night where I was browsing upstream changelogs
<fdoving> haha.. you should take a break. a walk in the forest is nice. :)
<fdoving> the next kernel really should turn it back on.
<fdoving> and it should also update the bcm43xx driver,  currently my ibook hard-freezes every ~5-6 hours if the wlan is enabled.
* jdong doesn't think there's anything wrong with running git pulls in his sleep :D
<fdoving> googled it and found it's a known bug.
<jdong> as much as I'd love to sit here and put on a BenC hat, your best bet is to go poke him about it :)
<fdoving> if you say so :)
<trappist> what package do I want if I want to poke at the way kde handles changing desktop backgrounds when it's cycling through a directory of images
<danimo> heya folks
<Riddell> yo yo danimo 
<danimo> heya
<trappist> for example, I'd like add a feature to let it search directories recursively for images to use
<danimo> Riddell: I guess you still haven't tried amarok and daap?
<danimo> (along with zeroconf)
<Riddell> can't say I have
<danimo> Riddell: doesn't work for me it seems :(
<Riddell> zeroconf I've tried, I need to fix that
<danimo> Riddell: fixed what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: wengophone should be done toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that'll not be accepted in uvf exception request
<Tonio_> that's not a bugfix release....
<Riddell> danimo: I need to fix zeroconf
<Riddell> Tonio_: well, maybe we can talk nicely to the masters :)
<danimo> Riddell: what's wrong with it?
<Riddell> danimo: libnss-mdns doesn't set up nss.switch properly
<danimo> Riddell: ah, that's why I cannot find anything :)
<Riddell> add mdns at the end of hosts:
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe :) not to mention him ;)
<danimo> Riddell: does mdns-scan have to be installed?
<danimo> Riddell: I did that, before dns as adviced on the kde wiki
<Tonio_> I have finished the code cleaning and builddeps, just the "install" part needs to be done (because that doesn't go in standard folders of course, so debhelper cannot install the files...)
<danimo> Riddell: nothing happens
<Lure> interesting bug 62703 - another reason not to use gtk... ;-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62703 in Ubuntu "huge desktop memory leak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62703
<Tonio_> meeting in 15 minutes
<marseillai> question : when we will be able to add some feature request for edgy+1 ?
<jdong> marseillai: his name is Santa... he comes about once a year
<marseillai> edgy +1 will be call santa ?
<marseillai> jdong: scuse me i'm not sure i've well understand
<jdong> marseillai: never mind, launchpad, distro ubuntu, the features button on the left
<jdong> marseillai: I was basically trying to tell you that from my experience, putting things on that list is like writing your government welfare system for a 16-core opteron server :)
<marseillai> lol
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> i was wondering two things for ubiquity : simplify partionning! i didn't understood it at all and came back to alternate cd because of it! and create a power-user mode of installation with package selection, sources.list modification .....
<Riddell> ** three minutes to meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<GNUro> Hi
<seaLne> kwwii: the background i get on my second head (xinerama) looks a bit disjointed and dosen't seem to match up with the main one, not sure if its just my setup
<seaLne> i'll try to remember to get a screen shot tommorow at work
<kwwii> hrm, sounds funny, the file itself is quite big, perhaps there is some scaling problems going on
<seaLne> i ahve 2 1280x1024
<kwwii> well, if they are both the same size, you should get exactly the same ratio
<kwwii> if they are different ratio's the pic will be stretched a bit different
<seaLne> probably easier to wait till screenshot :)
<seaLne> i'm stil trying to decide if i like xinerama, previously i've always had seperate heads, but haven't worked out how to do it on ne ati dual head card
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> yeah, I actually liked having seperate logins
<seaLne> i didn't have seperate logins but they were distinct, so apart from shared kbd+mouse they behaved independantly and i could change desktops on 1 without affecting the other
<kwwii> there almost needs to be a bigger themeing idea behind multi-head setups
<kwwii> that would be really cool
<kwwii> like staying at the movie long enough to learn the real secrets which only came at the very end
<kwwii> :p
<seaLne> normally i just have a black background which is simpler :)
<kwwii> hehe, no doubt
<kwwii> actually, a tiled bg is perfect for this kinda thing as well
<kwwii> but tiled bgs are soooo out
<seaLne> but big improvement recently(?) when kdm has a background on both heads
<kwwii> one day, when Tonio_ is some big, famous KDE guy I will saw I knew him when he was young
<Tonio_> kwwii: mouarf :) hard to become famous when you don't code :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: I don't plan to learn C++ at all :)
<Lure> Tonio_: you can do it in php ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: lol
<Lure> Tonio_: and you mentioned that you are learning python
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, true
<Tonio_> but I am at the very begining
<kwwii> Tonio_: don't worry...the grasshopper does not know the extent of the world until he makes his first jump (/me tries to sound mystical)
<kwwii> one day you can say I was a mentor or some crap like that
<seaLne> jdong: isn't that what flash drives are for?
<Tonio_> kwwii: lol :)
<jdong> seaLne: dvd+rw's are considerably cheaper
<seaLne> jdong: is it something many people do?
<toma> Tonio_: is digikamimageplugins also on the cd?
<jdong> seaLne: I use that functionality of +RW's a lot
<jdong> seaLne: I have flash drives, but I can't buy 40GB worth of flash drives for 5 bucks
<jdong> those with too much free time on their hands have attempted ubuntu installs to dvd+rw's, actually, and I've heard limited success stories :D
<seaLne> is it specific to + rather than -?
<Tonio_> toma: no
<toma> Tonio_: hm.
<Lure> Tonio_: why not? 
<Tonio_> toma: we don't ship showfoto
<Tonio_> and they are mostly usefull with it
<jdong> seaLne: it's specific to +. - does not support truly random access, i.e. block device
<toma> Tonio_: no, thats not true
<seaLne> i only just ordered some rw dvds recently to play with
<Lure> Tonio_: but digikam editor uses them too
<Tonio_> toma, Lure: Size: 4462602
<Tonio_> maybe the day we have freed some space on the cd, we can ship it
<toma> Tonio_: i prefer them above kipi
<Lure> Tonio_: they are not even in main :-(
<Lure> toma: +1 
<Tonio_> that's why I really hope we'll give a try at koffice for edgy+1, but that'll probably be discussed at UDS
<Tonio_> yes, but kipi-plugins can be used in several applications, not only digikam
<allee> toma, Lure: really?  YOu do lot's of image editing?  Compared to slideshow sendimage etc in kpi-plugins?
* Tonio_ wonders if krita uses kipi-plugins too
<toma> allee: well, digikam without the plugins is kind of running outside naked
<Tonio_> I beleive yes
<allee> Tonio_: no
<Lure> allee: adjustcurves/levels are useful
<Tonio_> allee: okay
<Tonio_> Lure: I would like to include them, but the size on the cd becomes a problem, really......
* allee only used red eye correction  and crop.  both included in digikam itself ;)
<Tonio_> winfloss can be discussed too... but not a chance to remove that....
<seaLne> i wonder if we can teach the cat "rm -rf /" :)
<Tonio_> although I think that winfloss shouldn't be prior to kubuntu content
<Lure> Tonio_: does not help for ppc and amd64 where we have the least space
<seaLne> isn't winfloss what the opencd is for?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes,
<Tonio_> seaLne: true, that's why, even if that's usefull, I think that'll have to be removed one day
<Tonio_> winfloss + OOo are about 100 MB
<Tonio_> 15% of the cd
<seaLne> i'd be interested to know if there are any statistics about anyone ever using the winfloss stuff
<Tonio_> but I agree winfloss isn't THE solution since amd64 as the same problem
<Tonio_> seaLne: very few people in my opinion
<seaLne> yeah
<Tonio_> Lure: concerning amd64, that's another debate.... maybe one day that'll just be a dvd, I don't know...
<Tonio_> amd64 computers generally have a dvd and a dsl line :)
<Riddell> kwwii: https://launchpad.net/people/jr/+branch/kubuntu-website/main
<Riddell> you need to bzr branch that one
<Riddell> and you can  bzr checkout https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-members/+branch/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<Riddell> see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-October/001364.html
<kwwii> Riddell: erm, am I in kubuntu-members?
<imbrandon_> kwwii: yes
<freeflying> imbrandon_: kde-355 ok now?
<imbrandon_> https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-members
<imbrandon_> kwwii: ^^
<kwwii> imbrandon_: thanks
<imbrandon_> freeflying: still compiling , its only about 1/3 the way done
<imbrandon_> my ppc compiler is SLOW heh
<kwwii> this whole launchpad thins makes my head spin
<imbrandon_> freeflying: but Riddell said he is going to get a uvf for it tomarrow so it will be in the main archive soon
<imbrandon_> ( and qt4.2 )
<freeflying> imbrandon_: yep
<imbrandon_> kwwii: hehe yea it took me a long time to get used to ut
<imbrandon_> it*
<imbrandon_> but its nice once you figure out all the bits
<kwwii> imbrandon_: definitely true
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-06
<allee> nite
<Lure> nite
<aeig> _Sime: here?
<kwwii> well, about time for bed here...so you tomorrow
<ryanakca> why does amarok's now playing display in the bottum left corner of the window not display properly? http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/amarok.png
* ryanakca has a feeling that this is a known bug...
<Riddell> mmm, I think I've seen that before
* ryanakca is looking threw https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs-search?field.distribution=ubuntu&field.sourcepackagename=amarok&search=Search
<ryanakca> it was like that a while back, and then it got fixed, and then a week ago, it started happening again... haven't had time to file a bug report on it yet...
<ryanakca> probably an easy fix type thing..
<goldenear> Tonio_: about your wengo packet, because of its non interoperability with other sip services I would suggest to put it on the commercial repository.
<goldenear> IMHO, openwengo will derserve to be on universe only when it will be really open and compatible with something else than Wengo's services.
<Tonio_> as we should do with amsn, with kmess and many others....
<Tonio_> I don't share this opinion
<Tonio_> the code is really open, but you can't choose your network, or use it like any other SIP client, that's true...
<Tonio_> but amsn is microsoft's network compatible only, kmess too, and apart from the jabber support, it the the same for kopete, all supported protocols are linked to one only network...
<goldenear> wengo is an interresting case because it's a commercial soft, but it is opensourced.
<Tonio_> true
<Tonio_> they are selling services, that you are not obliged to pay.... canonical does the same, mandriva too etc......
<goldenear> I think it answers a phylosofical (and political) question
<Tonio_> the point is it would be nice if the wengo network was compatible with standard sip, and that's not the case okay
<Tonio_> but that's not very different from what kmess does
<Tonio_> you can use the network without paying anything, in the same way other IM do
<goldenear> they are selling services, that you are not obliged to pay.... canonical does the same, mandriva too etc...... <-- but you can run any linux app on ubuntu or mandriva
<Tonio_> but you need to have an account
<Tonio_> that's not the same problem...
<Tonio_> I would say you can use any wengo plugin with openwengo the same way you can run any linux app on ubuntu :)
<Tonio_> that's different
<goldenear> it is for me... I don't like the closed politics of wengo :(
<Tonio_> I can understand, but that's not a reason not to put it in universe
<Tonio_> there is no difference between wengo and kmess on that point
<Tonio_> wengophone is NOT an sip client
<goldenear> I think they need pressure on them to understand that closed politics is not good.
<Tonio_> it is an IM that uses sip for its connections, that's different
<goldenear> interoperability is something very important in the open source community
<Tonio_> goldenear: bah...
<Tonio_> goldenear: if you consider it an sip client, it is closed
<Tonio_> if you consider it an IM client, it is like any other one
<Tonio_> I don't consider wengo an SIP client
<goldenear> that's the point... it's a wengo client, not a sip client (even if wengo uses sip)
<Tonio_> I consider it an IM, with its own network, that is opensource and uses standard protocols internally
<Tonio_> if we consider wengo like an IM client, I don't see where is the problem regarrding ethics
<Tonio_> they don't claim to be an sip client
<Tonio_> look at their wensite
<gnomefreak> is it odd for a creator to patch an app?
<gnomefreak> assuming creator = writer of the code
<Tonio_> it is just an IM, with a few paying services, like SMS or pc2phone and phone2pc
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: ? I don't understand the question :)
<gnomefreak> a package creator fixes bugs in package or is that what the maintainer is for?
<goldenear> but the question is : can we ethicaly make the "promotion" of a such company by providing its application as if it was a normal opensource application ?
<Tonio_> yes, because it is a "normal" opensource application
<goldenear> isn't it our role to put pressure on them for more interoperability ?
<Tonio_> just that you have a "bonus", the optional paying services
<Tonio_> if those services didn't exist, and you only had its network and text functionnalities, you wouldn't see any problem
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: hobbsee is creator of python-gnome (suprises the hell out of me :) ) but wondering if she would beable to fix it or should i look for a patch on net somewhere
<Tonio_> consider it is free and hads "bonus" paying features
<goldenear> It will still have the interoperability issue
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: she is ?????????????????? really ?????
<gnomefreak> yes lol
<Tonio_> kiddin' !!!
<Tonio_> I need to check this
<goldenear> Wengo is just like an opensourced skype !
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-gnome/+bug/60361
<Tonio_> goldenear: NO
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60361 in python-gnome "fails to install" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<Tonio_> interoperability with what ????????
<gnomefreak> it says it there
<Tonio_> amsn is not interoperable
<Tonio_> k3b isn't too :)
<Tonio_> it is NOT an sip client
<goldenear> amsn is not indeed
<gnomefreak> im gonna have to get up early to tease her about that one
<Tonio_> goldenear: interoperable means "with something"
<Tonio_> with what ?
<goldenear> k3b doesn't force you to buy their own brand of blank media ;)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: probably she can fix then
<Tonio_> wengo doesn't too
<Tonio_> you don't need to pay
<goldenear> with other sip providers
<Tonio_> it is just a client (wengophone) compatible with a network (wengo)
<Tonio_> where is the problem ?????
<gnomefreak> ok ill ping her in morning i feel this is a kind of show stopper for edgy and should be fixed
<Tonio_> goldenear: wengo IS NOT AN SIP CLIENT !!!!!!
<Tonio_> rahhhhhh
<Tonio_> why should it be compatible with something it doesn't claim to be ?
<Tonio_> is K3B compatible with avi files ?
<Tonio_> it's not its purpose
<Tonio_> same for wengo
<goldenear> if skype was an opensource app, would you put it in universe ?
<Tonio_> you would like it to be an SIP client, but it is not, that's simple, no ?
<Tonio_> yes I would too
<Tonio_> of course
<Tonio_> I don't mind it uses one network only
<Tonio_> what's is the point ?
* gnomefreak think i should change my plan either tease her OR ask for help with it lol
<Tonio_> amsn, kmess do the same
<Tonio_> kmess is not an sip client, nore is wengophone
<goldenear> ok, so the "commercial" repository shoud be named "closedsource" instead...
<gnomefreak> commercial is always closed source IMHO
<goldenear> that where my confusion is from
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes
<goldenear> nop
<Tonio_> opera isn't a commercial software, but it is in it
<goldenear> you can have an opensourced commercial app
<goldenear> ... like wengo
<gnomefreak> how do you define commercial?
<Tonio_> goldenear: commercial repo is for applications that you cannot distribute
<Tonio_> they are limited reguarding to their licence
<Tonio_> and canonical is authorized to distribute them
<Tonio_> then they go in that repo
<gnomefreak> they had to pay im sure
<goldenear> ok... I didn't understand that
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I don't think they have, but that's possible indeed
<Tonio_> theorically, nvidia drivers should be in that same repo
<gnomefreak> true
<Tonio_> I wonder why they aren't, in fact
<gnomefreak> ati also
<Tonio_> true
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: too often needed/used
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: probably indeed
<gnomefreak> most if not all video drivers are closed and should be there
<goldenear> <gnomefreak> how do you define commercial? <-- made by the entity who will get money with it
<Tonio_> but as long as an app is gpl compliant, there is no reason not to put it in universe
<Tonio_> and wengophone is gpl
<goldenear> ok then...
<gnomefreak> goldenear: my point being if canonical had to pay to ditribute them it would fit under commercial
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: +1
<Tonio_> that's it
<goldenear> but don't forget it's not because it's gpl that it's not commercial ;)
* gnomefreak still thinks java needs to redo thier license again
<Tonio_> goldenear: commercial mean you "have to pay"
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: you should have no problem getting wengophone in universe
<Tonio_> with wengo you can "pay bonus services if you cant"
<Tonio_> that's different, sorry :)
<gnomefreak> its usable without paying
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: it already is :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> damn your fast
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: but doesn't work in fact :)
<goldenear>  <Tonio_> goldenear: commercial mean you "have to pay" <-- and you have to pay to access certain functionnality of wengo
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: that's an old version :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: I'm currently finishing the 2.0 package
<gnomefreak> cool
<Tonio_> goldenear: and you HAVE TO PAY to get support for ubuntu :)
<goldenear> functionalities*
<Tonio_> same problem
<goldenear> but ubuntu IS commercial
<gnomefreak> psssst you have to pay to use skype but is free not get
<Tonio_> that's your definition :)
<goldenear> it's made a a company who wan't to make money :)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu=free
<Tonio_> support = commercial
<goldenear> I don't have any problem with it
<gnomefreak> depends if you want to pay for it but with us here who the hell would want to :)
<goldenear> sometimes commercial = free
<gnomefreak> free to use not free to distribute though
<goldenear> msn is free... but it's commercial
<goldenear> it's the same for skype, java and many other things
<gnomefreak> goldenear: and you cant legally send it to anyone
<gnomefreak> java is a little differneet
<gnomefreak> java has a half breed licence atm
<gnomefreak> they call it an open license now but its really not all that open
<goldenear> gnomefreak: do you like skype ?
<Tonio_> I don't
<gnomefreak> goldenear: nope
<gnomefreak> i use telephone
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: lol
<gnomefreak> its easier and cheaper
<goldenear> and would you like it if it was open sourced ?
<gnomefreak> it wouldnt phase me either way but i know alot of people that wish it was
<Tonio_> I probably would like it if it was opensource yes
<Tonio_> the fact it uses its own network is not a problem in my opinion
<goldenear> but why not to prefer and promote real interoperable sandard as sip ?
<Tonio_> goldenear: because you CANNOT do the same thing with sip and an IM
<Tonio_> how about video, msn, yahoo an any other protocol ?
<Tonio_> you want wengo to be something that it is not -> an sip client
<Tonio_> it is not the same purpose
<Tonio_> wengophone is an IM that as *optionnal* pc2phone functionnalities
<goldenear> sip can manage audio, video AND IM... it can even manage files transfer
<Tonio_> goldenear: okay find me an sip client that does all of that, and I will package it :)
<Tonio_> no pb
<Tonio_> goldenear: I prefer jabber to msn
<goldenear> ekiga :)
<Tonio_> but I don't think an msn client, opensource, is a problem for OSS or universe
<Tonio_> it is just a matter of choice
<Tonio_> goldenear: okay, then port it to qt if you want
<goldenear> why would I do it ?
<goldenear> I can perfectly run it like this
<Tonio_> goldenear: okay but is that a reason to call wengophone "a problem" ?
<Tonio_> talking about that, linux is a problem
<Tonio_> firmwares in it aren't opensourced
<goldenear> it would need as many work than to make wengo a universal sip client...
<Tonio_> apt is a problem, it is not interoperable with rpm
<goldenear> that's an other problem
<Tonio_> an application has its purpose, and afaik, wengophone is gpl, good software, that's all I expect to package it
<goldenear> What I am defending is INTEROPERABILITY
<Tonio_> goldenear: what does this mean ?
<goldenear> that's just a shame is OSS starts not to deal with it :(
<Tonio_> jabber is okay
<Tonio_> wengo network isn't
<goldenear> it is
<Tonio_> amsn isn't
<Tonio_> what's the problem ?
<Tonio_> the day jabber supports sip and video, I would love it
<Tonio_> but it doesn't
<Tonio_> jabber is interoperable, but lacks functionalities
<Tonio_> and thanks to google, because without them, it wouldn't even support audio
<goldenear> and OSS coders would better spend time and energy to write nice, well featured, user friendly jabber clients than working on project such as amsn or openwengo
<Tonio_> goldenear: who would pay them for that ?
<goldenear> jabber can't support sip... it's an other different protocol
<goldenear> but there are gateways :)
<Tonio_> the day jabber devs will admit video is important (because they DON'T want video), that'll probably change
<Tonio_> at the moment, jabber is a problem in my opinion
<Tonio_> because they refuse modernity
<goldenear> goldenear: who would pay them for that ? <- who pay the amsn coders ?
<goldenear> jabber devs will want video when google do it :)
* gnomefreak has never used jabber. i dont even know how to make a name/email for it
<Tonio_> goldenear: okay, so listening to you, in 2006, we should have 30 jabber clients and not even one msn client
<Tonio_> okay, but that's not the way to help linux on desktop, sorry
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: im tempted to agree msn sucks
<Tonio_> I also think it sucks
<Tonio_> but as long as a client is opensource
<gnomefreak> msn = open?
<Tonio_> and gives me the option to use that network on linux
<Tonio_> I don't have any issue with that
<goldenear> 30 jabber clients... or less... but not only for linux... for win32 and macos
<goldenear> interoperability must be complete
<goldenear> (and other os of course)
<Tonio_> goldenear: okay, let's go fight xine, mplayer, gstreamer, amsn, kopete, gaim.......
<gnomefreak> whats  agood jabber gui ?
<goldenear> Tonio_: for your information jingle is almost ready to support video... it's just an other rtp stream anyway :)
<gnomefreak> besides gaim
<goldenear> jabbin
<Tonio_> they all permit to use non interoperable stuff
<gnomefreak> ty
<Tonio_> goldenear: shut down your computer
<goldenear> Tonio_: wait
<Tonio_> your bios isn't free !
<goldenear> jabbin would really need a package
<gnomefreak> how about one thats in the repos
<goldenear> http://www.jabbin.com/fr/
<gnomefreak> your bios cost you 1000 USD more or less
<Tonio_> of course I would like jabber to succeed
<Tonio_> but is that a reason to boycott any other non interoperable network ?
<goldenear> jabbin should have an highter priority than wengo imho :)
<Tonio_> then don't watch avi movies, boycott, only use theora
<goldenear> imho, yes
<goldenear> xvid is gpl
<goldenear> xvid or x264 is far better that theora and are gpl
<gnomefreak> yay theres a .deb :)
<goldenear> I would use them :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: no pc3phone
<Tonio_> only pc2pc, like kopete will do soon
<goldenear> ?
<goldenear> if you want to do pc2phone, use a real sip client such as twinkle :)
<Tonio_> that's it
<goldenear> you can also setup an asterisk server to make to gateway
<goldenear> gnomefreak: you can get a jabber address (id) on jabber.org
<gnomefreak> ty
<goldenear> I go to sleep...
<goldenear> good night guys :)
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<gnomefreak> does nick have to be in email form?
<gnomefreak> on jabber
<gnomefreak> that might help
<gnomefreak> ok next question what a good jabber server?
<ryanakca> jabber server... I use talk.google.com iirc
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: yep, talk.google.com:5223
* Jucato sees ryanakca and remembers to make the transcript for #ubuntu-classroom...
* ryanakca sees #ubuntu-classroom and remembers to hunt down whoever is teaching the upcomming class... they haven't sent me their notes for their class
<Jucato> hehehe
<ryanakca> hybrid... *wonders where he has gotten to of late*
<Jucato> hm.. haven't seen him for quite some time...
<Jucato> wb gnomefreak :)
<crimsun> (Funny you should mention Hybrid - I'm listening to their music atm.)
<gnomefreak> ty
<Jucato> heh
<ryanakca> lol
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: goldenear misses that : http://forum.wengo.com/viewtopic.php?t=3793&highlight=sip
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Tonio_> and this one too http://forum.wengo.com/viewtopic.php?t=3682&highlight=sip
<Tonio_> he'll be happy then maybe...
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hiyeeee!!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Jucato> how did your meeting go?
<Hobbsee> dunno, i wasnt at it
<Hobbsee> the logs will be there
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> apparently we have a kubuntu testing team now
* Hobbsee likes that idea, although she's not sure what it's doing yet
<Jucato> heh
<crimsun> they're testing gnome, of course.
* Hobbsee might ask them to test a clean distupgrade, and a distupgrade from dapper with 3.5.4.  or .5, if we backport that
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> crimsun: :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: guess what? Hawkwind and abattoir are both members, too :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yay :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: when was this decided?
<Hawkwind> 3 days ago
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, memebers of what?
<Hawkwind> When mhb set it up.  I was first to join :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sorry
<Hobbsee> ubuntu members, or members of the testing team?
<Hobbsee> ahhh... :)
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Kubuntu-Testers team
<Jucato> Kubuntu Testing Tean
<Jucato> Team*
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: We also have a new op in #Kubuntu, trappist
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, probably need to update !ops and/or !kops
<Hobbsee> nice, i heard that
<Hobbsee> update it :)
* Hobbsee notes that she's very out of ctouch
<Hawkwind> Uh uh, I don't like highlighting everyones nick at once :P
<Jucato> I'm even more out of touch... 
<Hobbsee> !ops-#kubuntu > Hawkwind 
<Hawkwind> Thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: ubotu: takes queries, you know
<Hawkwind> Is everyone on that list still active/around at all ?
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> ish
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Him and I clash from time to time so I leave him alone at night
<Hobbsee> no harm in not having them there
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hawkwind> Ohh, I was just wondering for my own sake.  I've seen half of them since I've been around
<Hawkwind> Probably more than that
<Jucato> !ops-#kubuntu > Jucato
<Hawkwind> 4 I don't know/never seen, and one I know is super super busy right now
<Hobbsee> i've seen most of them around
<Jucato> ubotu never ceases to amaze me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about never ceases to amaze me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> yeah, i havent seen jpatrick in a while
<Hobbsee> like, all of edgy.
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: You can add editors to ubotu can't you....if so, could you add trappist ?
<Hobbsee> do i trust that what he says is right though?  :P
<Jucato> yeah he has disappeared again
<Hobbsee> also, has he registered with the bot?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: why? do you trust what Hawkwind says is right? :P
<Hobbsee> because i've seen some of what Hawkwind says
<Jucato> er.. that was supposed to be a joke?
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Oh he probably hasn't registered
<Hobbsee> brain's still a little asleep :P
<trappist> I think I have
<trappist> actually :)
<Hawkwind> Wait.....was I insulted and missed it!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hobbsee> hey trappist 
* Hawkwind Is very tired
<Jucato> lol
<Hawkwind> Ohhh, hey trappist
<Hobbsee> go to bed, Hawkwind :P
<trappist> hey fellas.  and Hobbsee.
<Hawkwind> Too early, wayyyyyy too early yet.  It's only 10:11pm
<trappist> is the bot aware of what channel he's in when somebody says something?  that is, does !ops have one list for #ubuntu and another for #kubuntu?
<Jucato> trappist: yes. it can have channel specific replies
<Jucato> the reply for !repos in #kubuntu is different from the rest of the channels
<trappist> good stuff.
<trappist> is it Seveas's bot?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> trappist: correct.
<trappist> does that mean he's written in python?
<Hobbsee> i think so
<Hobbsee> mhb: *waves*
<Hawkwind> trappist: He's based on supybot
<Hobbsee> so you're the mysterious leader of -testers
<trappist> python seems to be taking over the world.  or maybe it's just an ubuntu thing.  either way I guess I'd better quit trying to hard to avoid it.
<Hawkwind> trappist: I think he might have used supybot as the base and just highly modified it.  Not real sure
<Jucato> python *is* taking over the world :)
<trappist> not familiar with supybot
<Hobbsee> trappist: same here.
<Hawkwind> I don't/can't code but I'm about to crack down and learn python as well.  Especially http://djangoproject.com
<Hobbsee> there's a wiki page on how ubotu is run though
<trappist> Jucato: well it better watch out.  ruby's coming up behind it :)
* Jucato wonders if something will come to unseat JS...
<Jucato> yeah that too
<trappist> anybody happen to know who came up with /.hidden?  it has some effects that a lot of people are disliking, and it's not obvious why they're happening.
<Jucato> Sime did iirc
<trappist> apparently gnome (or nautilus) respects it too
<trappist> I'm afraid to test that, since it likes to take over the desktop
<Jucato> I guess there should be a very huge/promiment announcement about some of the more "drastic" changes, like this and the UUID stuff in fstab
<Hobbsee> trappist: _Sime imbrandon and others
<trappist> Jucato: hah yeah that too
<Hobbsee> and Tonio_ 
<trappist> Jucato: and, imho, a nice big piece on upstart
<trappist> it took me a while to track down the right docs on upstart.  before that I assumed it was an unnecessary wheel-reinvention, and now I'm in love with it.
<Jucato> trappist: well, upstart has been hitting the headlines more than these other two. and it's more prominent (it's mentioned in the release announcement)
<Hobbsee> trappist: you should read planet.  you would have known if you'd read planet
<Tonio_> trappist: .hidden files have been fixed today
<Hobbsee> and UUID people hsouldnt have to know about, because it should all "just work"
<trappist> Jucato: yeah, but it takes a fair amount of text to get across why we did it, and what it does
<Tonio_> installation of those files via kds was not that greatly performed... should be better now
<trappist> Tonio_: fixed how?  far as I could tell, it was all behaving as designed
<Jucato> the KubuntuKDEMedia is a bit shorter, I guess
<Tonio_> trappist: I'm talking about installation of those files
<Tonio_> trappist: what else is wrong with them ?
<trappist> Tonio_: just the effect they have, and the fact that it's hard to know where to look to change that behavior.  what was changed about the installation?
<Tonio_> trappist: they are now linked to /etc files, which avoids automatic overwritting during update
<Tonio_> trappist: concerning the effects, I don't understand the point...
<Tonio_> who is going in /usr or /etc with konq ?
<Tonio_> the people who are playing with those files are doing it with the shell
<Hobbsee> someone who's run it with kdesu
* Jucato whistles...
<Hobbsee> unless they just want to view the file, i guess
<Jucato> or using the Edit as Root service menu
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: then they just have to check "display hidden files"
<trappist> Tonio_: well I don't use konq much at all, but there was a guy in #kubuntu today flipping out about it. 
<Tonio_> that's not very complicated
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true that
<Jucato> or the Preview with Embedded Text Editor :)
<Tonio_> the point is my mother doesn't need to see those files
<Tonio_> and if I really want to, I would simply check show hidden and that's it
<Tonio_> third : using konq as root is VERY dangerous
<Jucato> maybe a note/introduction to this should have been put in the release notes?
<trappist> Tonio_: I actually looked for exactly that option and didn't manage to find it
<Tonio_> trappist: show hidden files ?
<Jucato> trappist: View > Show Hidden Files?
<trappist> yeah
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what would it take to get a toggle thing for show hidden files?
<Tonio_> in konq, "view / show hidden files"
<trappist> Jucato: I was looking through the konq config interface
<Tonio_> is it that complicated ? honnestly...
<Jucato> trappist: ah...
<Jucato> well if they didn't know that .hidden controlled what was hidden, it would be confusing at first probably
<Hobbsee> they dont really need to know how files are hidden - just that they can hide and unhide them
<trappist> come to think of it, I knew of that option for showing .files but this was different - and I for one would want to show /dirs and not .files
<trappist> Hobbsee: I disagree, actually
<Tonio_> Jucato: as much confusing as the full view for my mother :)
<Tonio_> they will learn, that's all, and that's not very complicated
<Jucato> trappist: it would still display the /dirs even if they are not /.dirs
<trappist> Jucato: right, but it would also display .files, even if I don't want it to
<trappist> it's a pain to browse my home dir with all the .files there
<trappist> but I'd still want to see the /dirs
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: wengophone just finished to build....... it took my all the day to package this shit !
<Jucato> trappist: but if you're only browsing in / (root), how many .files are there?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe.  fun
<Tonio_> trappist: there is no perfect solution
<trappist> Jucato: who only browses in /?
<Tonio_> trappist: but this one looks quite acceptable
<Jucato> afaik, .hidden only controls what's hidden in / 
<Hawkwind> We should have an option to show .hidden files, .hidden directories, both, or none
<trappist> Tonio_: to me, the perfect solution existed before /.hidden came along
<Tonio_> not complicated to go back and better for my mother
<Jucato> the ones under ~/ are still normal .dirs/
<Tonio_> trappist: according to you, does your mother need to learn posix structure ?
<Tonio_> trappist: ever though why is osx that appreciated ? because Joe doesn't have to manage with the system
<Tonio_> it is hidden, and that's fine
<trappist> Tonio_: one of the really confusing things for new linux users is the way the filesystem's put together.  where's the C drive etc.  we have very nice docs that explain it, and I think /.hidden only confuses matters.
<Tonio_> the problem is that geeks generally don't accept simplification
<Tonio_> is you want a geek system that refuses simplification, install slack or gentoo, that's not kubuntu goal
<Jucato> I guess the biggest confusion for some users (not the "your mother" type of users) would be the discrepancy/difference between navigating in CLI and in GUI. at most it would be a shock to some intermediate level users
<trappist> Tonio_: I love simplification, I just don't usually like the idea of my system protecting me from myself (except where it's obvious)
<Tonio_> trappist: it is not protection! you always can perform a sudo rm -rf /
<Hobbsee> trappist: no, that's called arbitary hiding of files or folders which you cant get to unless you type their name in the box.
<trappist> one of the first things I do on a windows box is get rid of all the hide file extensions, hide system files, etc.
<Tonio_> it is a matter of "visual simplification"
<Jucato> but Linux thrives on hidden files/folders :)
<Hawkwind> But it shouldn't
<trappist> but Linux and Unix have gotten along fine for decades exposing the root level dirs to the user
<Jucato> Hawkwind: even in the $HOME directories?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: There should be options of how to show .hidden files.  As I stated above
<Hobbsee> i do have a slight concern over $user going "oh no!  where's my file system!"
<Hawkwind> If you want to see just .hidden files, then select it, just .hidden directories select it, or you can show both, or none
<Jucato> Hawkwind: are you talking about the hidden files (.file) or the ".hidden" file itself?
<Hobbsee> also, we probably want to make sure that this is easily refersable, like the konqi changes should be.
<Hawkwind> It's always been you show *every* .hidden file/directory in the world, or none
<Jucato> Hobbsee: me too. we could probably help prevent that with proper information before releasing Edgy
* Hobbsee nods
* Hobbsee sends Jucato to the wiki
<Hawkwind> As trappist stated, the filesystem is the #1 most confusing thing to any and all linux users.  No matter how new or old they are to using Linux
<Jucato> heh
<trappist> even my mother, if she had the time, might be interested in learning some of the nuts and bolts behind what she sees.  people love to learn.  and I think /.hidden complicates that process for new users who don't even know there's anything hidden.
<Tonio_> trappist: 90% people don't give a shit at this.......
<Hawkwind> trappist: I agree 150%
<Tonio_> come on !! be realistic !
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: Yes they do
<Hawkwind> People want to know where files are to configure their apps
<Hawkwind> It's asked all day everyday
<trappist> Tonio_: 90% of those won't even know.  but neither will the other 10%, and they would like to know.
<Jucato> problem is we can't really be sure about these figures
<Tonio_> who here as been interested in learning the C:\windows structure ?
<Tonio_> honnestly.......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: people who modify the config files.  :P
<trappist> Jucato: way I see it, it's a solution without a problem.  who was complaining that they could see /usr?
<Jucato> trappist: I've seen some people complain about so many folders in Linux
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: they do in shell 99% time
<Jucato> I've seen some people ask time and time again where their installed programs go
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what would be the problem in handling it as we do system settings?   a general mode, started by default, and then an advanced mode, which shows the old version?
<Hobbsee> that system settings stuff is really neat
<Hawkwind> A lot more people edit files via konqueror/krusader or other GUI file browsers than everyone realizes actually
<Hobbsee> also, you can just type /etc/ in the bar if you want to go there
<trappist> Jucato: then support for this is great.  even for me.  I love to have the *ability* to hide something without renaming it.  but if it's hidden by default, I don't even know there's anything hidden, and there might be something in there I want to find.
<Jucato> but showing the old version requires you to modify /.hidden 
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: after using kdesu
<Hawkwind> Most people don't know about kdesu, most new users that is
<Jucato> Hawkwind: I personally don't favor launching Konqueror as root. the only reason I could accept would be moving/copy files graphically
<Jucato> well, most users don't know about sudo either
<Hawkwind> They pull up konqueror and want to open a file, regardless where the file lies
<trappist> Jucato: most ubuntu users do, soon enough :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the problem is that konqueror is incredibly hard to patch
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I don't either.  I'm not really referring to launching konqueror as root, but for the editing of any .hidden file
<Jucato> well, we're in Kubuntu :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: feel free to do it, but I won't :)
<trappist> I'll do it
<Jucato> Hawkwind: we're not referring to hidden files per se. but to /.hidden
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahh okay
* trappist apt-get sources
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I understand that.  The whole .hidden file/directory thing as a whole needs to be changed to have more/better options for the user.  Especially with the new user in mind
<Hobbsee> time for work
<Jucato> Hawkwind: probably, but the issue here is really more about the / directories being hidden (usr, var, etc), which are controlled by /.hidden
<trappist> I love the feature.  I just don't like the default behavior - when something's hidden by default, you might never know it's there, even when you're specifically looking for it.
<Jucato> trappist: maybe the point is that you shouldn't even know that it's there unless you're supposed to know about it?
<Jucato> something along the "don't fix it if it ain't broke" thinking?
<trappist> Jucato: I don't really agree with that, but even if it's true, say you know about it and you're looking for, say, /etc/apt/sources.list, and there's no /etc
<trappist> Jucato: don't fix it if it ain't broke is a big reason I don't like this - what was broke?
<Jucato> I guess that will depend on who's giving the instructions?
<trappist> Jucato: yeah, some people will say open Konsole, cd /etc/apt, sudoedit sources.list, and some people will say edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> what was broke? users getting confused or doing stuff they shouldn't because they have "easy" access to / stuff?
<Jucato> when they should be saying "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" right?
<trappist> I don't hear a lot of stories about that, and at any rate, the hidden stuff is root-owned and not screwupable without going to a little bit of trouble
<Jucato> well, the capabilities of the human mind (or ignorance) know no bounds :)
<Jucato> I think I've seen an instance where someone enable the root user without even knowing how to install using apt-get
<trappist> another part of my distaste for it is this: we are often too willing to confuse or piss off veteran users in favor of a questionable benefit to new users.  like dropping vim from the install cd.
<Jucato> or much less about the directories...
<Jucato> vim was dropped?
<trappist> yeah, it's like tinyvim or something like that now
<Jucato> in Edgy?
<Hawkwind> Sadly enough
<Hawkwind> IMO vim should never be dropped from a default install
<trappist> because seriously, who uses vim, right?  it's all about the nano and the gedit.
<Jucato> well emacs isn't there either, so...
<Hawkwind> Because there are enough GUI editors by default
<trappist> emacs was never guaranteed to be on any and every *nix box
<Hawkwind> Besides, Emacs is a good OS that'll get a decent editor one day :P
<Jucato> well, maybe the point is that, for new users, they would be less confused and for old timers, they'd be informed of the steps to work around it
<Tonio_> trappist: you hate hidden  things ?
<Tonio_> do you display .* files in your profile with konq ?
<Jucato> I still say that stick to this new system, but really focus on disseminating info about it
<Jucato> maybe even creating a sort of "hype" like upstart...
<Tonio_> I do, because displaying them looks messy and I generally don't have to deal with them
<Hawkwind> Stick to the old system and let it continue like it has for years
<Jucato> Hawkwind: Edgy is about trying new stuff right?
<Hawkwind> Some things just shouldn't be changed.  Like removing vim from a default install of any linux distro
<Jucato> we can't always stick to the old system. sometimes we have to take risks, too. 
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That's true.  But some things are just best left untouched
* Jucato hugs Konqi... don't touch my Konqi!!!
<Hawkwind> You watch, everyone is going to complain about this .hidden stuff.  It's guaranteed it'll happen
<Jucato> well not "everyone"
<Jucato> you can't please everyone
<Hawkwind> The most famous question in #Kubuntu will be:  I've got konqueror open and it appears that my /var /etc and most everything else is missing
<Jucato> (and you can't piss everyone off too)
<Hawkwind> Yet my system boots and runs...what should I do
<trappist> Jucato: I don't know that anyone was complaining before
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: as everyone complained when we removed kcontrol, because "one must not touch to kcontrol"
<Jucato> and the most famous answer will be "View > Show Hidden Files"
<Tonio_> who complains now ?
<Hawkwind> kcontrol was removed...when ?
<Jucato> as everyone complained about the new color scheme
<trappist> Jucato: that has other, less desirable effects
<trappist> Hawkwind: ha, not removed... hidden :)
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: you also can type the path on konq address bar
<Hawkwind> Jucato: And that View -> Show Hidden Files should have choices
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: what most people do
<trappist> Hawkwind: that would be a decent compromise
<Jucato> Hawkwind: that is already up to the Konqi devs
<Hawkwind> There are multiple choices for everything, sure.  
<Hawkwind> Jucato: What is ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: choices on which Hidden Files to show? (you could do that with Filters, though)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's been suggested for years.....yet it's not yet a feature since I started using linux when KDE was 1.6
<Tonio_> I don't see the problem in fact
<Tonio_> we are just hidding the folder 90% people don't have to deal with
<Jucato> there are many suggestions that have been neglected for years. for various reasons
<Tonio_> that's sounds reasonable and logic in my opinion
<Hawkwind> Jucato: There shouldn't be a need for filters.  When you hover over View -> Show Hidden Files it should bring up a sub-menu with choices of how/what you want to show.  Directories, files, both, none
<Tonio_> what is gnome doing ?
<Hawkwind> Who cares what Gnome does
<Tonio_> they hide settings 90% people don't have to deal with in gconf
<trappist> Tonio_: same, I've heard
<Hawkwind> Since when does KDE have to be like Gnome ?
<Tonio_> and honnestly, that makes sense
<Hawkwind> Make sense to some, but not most
<Jucato> Hawkwind: probably, but doesn't that function fall under the domain of Filters?
<Hawkwind> People are going to freak over this
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: kde doesn't have to be like gnome
<Jucato> new things scare people
<Jucato> it just takes time to adjust
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: but kde doesn't have to ignore good indeas in kde
<Tonio_> that's the point
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: Then don't do what they are doing with the .hidden stuff
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Filters ?
<trappist> Tonio_: that's something of a difference between gnome and kde, historically.  I don't like gnome because I think they cater too much to the new user, with a simplistic-as-possible interface, at the expense of configurability for guys like me
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: It's a good idea to *you* maybe.  Or to some, but most won't like it.  Time will prove that
<Jucato> Hawkwind: filter toolbar?
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: make a poll
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No such thing in konqueror
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: only geeks will mind, and even that's not sure, since they'll use the shell most on the time
<Jucato> Hawkwind: really? hm.. let me get a screenshot for you
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: that's not a good idea to me
<trappist> come to think of it, I don't favor patching konqueror to not respect /.hidden.  I'd be more interested in patching /.hidden.
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: I'm looking at it from a users point of view in #Kubuntu since I'm there all the time
<trappist> because I do like the feature, just not the defaults.
<Tonio_> I asked all supernewbies arround me, like my girlfriend, my mother etc.......; most feel that this is nice
<Hawkwind> trappist: Good point. I just edited my .hidden file to show what I want
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: #kubuntu is full of crying babies that spend their time criticizing everything.......
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: playstation generation
<Jucato> Tonio_: much more in the forums :P
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: Let's not criticize the users that make us what we are
<trappist> that's true, but what does it have to do with this?
<Hawkwind> If it weren't for those users, we'd be nowhere
<Jucato> hm... those complaining will be making more noise than the ones who will be satisfied?
<trappist> Hawkwind: if it weren't for the whiners, we'd still have plenty of new users left over :)
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: I am what I am because of what I do :)
<Hawkwind> We have to respect what the majority likes, and I can tell you as an op of the channel seeing what people ask for all day everyday, this is not one of them
<Jucato> we only hear/see the "whiners" most of the time, though
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: and #kubuntu users are certainly not the majority
<Tonio_> the majority doesn't even know what irc is
<trappist> well I also don't like the tyrrany of the majority idea
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: No they aren't.  I didn't say there were.  But time will tell....the option will either be put back like it was, or patched by trappist
<Tonio_> here is the point, you make confusion between geeks users on irc and lambda users
<Jucato> and yet aren't we uusing that argument as well? :P
<trappist> what about this as a compromise: show /usr, /etc and /var.
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: already used OSX ?
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: So what about the idea I suggested....having options of what to show when you click on View -> Show Hidden Files ?
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: Never touched it or even seen it running in person to be honest with you
<trappist> Hawkwind: if the options are files and directories, that's not quite right.  I still don't want to see the .dirs in my home dir.
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: that's why you can't understanf probably :)
<Tonio_> OSX is a hudge base of good ideas concerning usability
<Hawkwind> trappist: You can have a choice...to show just .dirs, just .files, both or none
<Jucato> Hawkwind: uploading the pic...
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: So you're saying I'm clueless as to what I myself and users like ?
<Hawkwind> Shhhhhh, jdong is here :P
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: no I just say that apple is by far a reference concerning usability
<trappist> Tonio_: that's true, and I think it's a good idea for OSX.  the whole move to the BSD-ish backend was largely transparent, and their UI is quite a bit more advanced with better coverage than ours.
<Tonio_> nobody else than you can decide what he likes/dislikes
<Tonio_> and tastes cannot be discussed
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: I can't agree or disagree with that since I've never used it.  You might be right, or I might not think so.  Not something I can say
<jdong> Hawkwind: funny :)
<Jucato> rawr.. my net connection is being slow when I need it to be fast...
<jdong> maybe you guys can answer this
<Hawkwind> trappist: So what about my last suggestion ?
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: the point is edgy is the oportunity to makes tests
<Jucato> Hawkwind: http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i206/jucato/filters.jpg
<jdong> what does it take to enable dt_gnu_hash?
<Tonio_> and I'm pretty sure, that'll not be that much criticized
<Tonio_> time will tell
<jdong> I just got back from trying FC6, and whatever the hell they did, they made it damn snappy
<Hawkwind> Tonio_: I don't disagree with that.  I'm just stating it'll be asked to be put back like it was.  Atleast that's how I feel.  I might be proven wrong
<trappist> Hawkwind: I think it doesn't quite solve this - show hidden files as in they start with ., or hidden files because they're in /.hidden - of course we'd need a *much* better way to say that
<jdong> FC6's kde running inside VMWare on my sempron is faster than native Edgy on my core duo
<Tonio_> Hawkwind: it'll be asked by people interested to know that, and that's not the majority, in my opinion
<Tonio_> 10 complains per day on #kubuntu are nothing compared to the amount of users
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I don't have that, unless I've removed it since I don't use much of the konqueror default stuff
<Tonio_> the interesting point would reading at the board posts for example
<Jucato> Hawkwind: hm... no wonder
<Tonio_> the global feeling people are giving on the web
<Hawkwind> Actually, I haven't customized konqueror in my Edgy install
<Hawkwind> It's still set at default
<Jucato> Hawkwind: it's just a button you  need to add
<trappist> Tonio_: my personal tastes are actually pretty irrelevant here, since I don't really use konqueror - I just heard one of the complaints, checked it out, and said omg
<Jucato> but it's still in Tool menu > View Filter
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I don't have any option anywhere in configuring the toolbars for View Filter or Filters in KDE 3.5.5
<Jucato> hm... probably we need both an announcement or wiki for this (for general public viewing) and a sort of FAQ on how to restore the original settings? like what was done with the Konqueror Profiles?
<trappist> maybe some interesting new perpectives would pop up if we started a discussion on one of the -devel lists
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I think that 'Filters' stuff is gone
<Jucato> Hawkwind: right-click on the Toolbar > Configure Toolbar then from the Drop down list Filter toolbar. You should be in File manager mode
<trappist> or maybe sounder, but I unsubscribed to that
<Jucato> Hawkwind: of course they won't remove that
<Hawkwind> Jucato: There is no Filter Toolbar 
<Jucato> you're viewing a directory when you chose Configure Toolbar?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I have it here in 3.5.3 but it's not in 3.5.5
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah yes
<Jucato> I'm using 3.5.4
<Jucato> "Haw yes"??
<Hawkwind> I know it's here in 3.5.3 and probably 3.5.4 but not in 3.5.5 anymore
<Jucato> that would definitely be strange if they removed it without notice
<nixternal> shhh...im trying to hack here ;)
<Jucato> and I don't think they would
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Heh, I got it
<trappist> here's what I think would be a pretty good solution, but more difficult to implement than the others: you're in / in konqueror, and there's a notice like firefox gives when it's blocked a popup, letting you know there's stuff you're not seeing due to configuration, and click here to change that behavior
<Hawkwind> trappist: Excellent idea!
<Jucato> wouldn't that defeat the purpose of hiding the directories in the first place?
<trappist> Jucato: depends on the purpose
<Jucato> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2231
<jdong> alright, back to bed with me....
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEMedia
<Jucato> jdong: go to sleep heh :P
<jdong> _Sime, Tonio_, fix kubuntuKDEmedia ktxbye
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> and I'm serious *****it
<Jucato> hm... kdedevelopers.org isn't working?
<trappist> not for me
* Jucato searches for another link...
<Hawkwind> Nope, not here either
<trappist> or maybe it's just being really slow - some of the kde sites seem to do that a lot
<Jucato> they're updating to the new theme, I think
<nixternal> kde is getting a face lift..tis why ;)
<nixternal> kdewww as a matter of fact
<Jucato> yeah new kool Oxygen :)
<trappist> where I come from that's done by saying mv webroot oldwebroot && mv newwebroot webroot
<Jucato> btw, does anyone know what happened to the spec about Oxygen being used in Edgy?
<nixternal> im sure that spec got shot down big time
<trappist> what's Oxygen, a style?
<nixternal> as oxygen isn't even scheduled for completion any time soon
<nixternal> new icon theme for kde4
<Jucato> icon/color theme
<Jucato> nixternal: it says it was "implemented" already?
<nixternal> i don't know who created the spec, as it should probably have never been created
<trappist> I sure do like nice icons.  but I quit trying new sets because I keep getting bit by incompleteness.
<Jucato> here's the cached page from Sime's blog: http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:2KiWZhs4AVYJ:www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2231+http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2231&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1
<nixternal> oxygen wasn't/isn't for Kubuntu/Ubuntu...it is for KDE 4
<Jucato> trappist: this one is made to be complete
<Jucato> nixternal: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-icons
<nixternal> wow...don't know why that was done
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> it took me by surprise as well
<trappist> sime's blog isn't coming up for me either
<nixternal> who knows..it could be some top-secret stuff only ken and jr know about as well
<Jucato> someone just asked in #kubuntu and I was like, whoa?
<trappist> or the google cache, I guess is what that is
<Jucato> hm.. strange
<Hawkwind> trappist: Same here
<trappist> guess it's waiting to time out loading images from the original site
<nixternal> heya everyone, link me to your blogs and i will sling ya in my new blogroll
<nixternal> if you got something that you would like pimped and is cool...link me
<Jucato> trappist: that blog entry explains the reasons for this implementation
<Jucato> and some comments as well
<Jucato> hm.. time for some chow :)
<trappist> maybe it's not timing out at all.  maybe my browser is hiding it from me because I don't need to see it ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> turning a blind eye huh? :P
<Hawkwind> Blog ? People still do that crazy stuff :P
<trappist> yeah, that is so january
<Jucato> Hawkwind: sane people blog. crazy people host repos :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's all about the hits and bandwidth used per month :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> anyway, gtg :)
<Hawkwind> Me too, bed time here
<Jucato> lunch time here
<trappist> I blog, but nobody cares, so I don't take much of a bandwidth hit
<crimsun> (I don't blog, no one cares, everyone wins)
<Hawkwind> trappist: I actually read your blog from time to time. Haven't in a few weeks though
<trappist> Hawkwind: hah, who knew!
<trappist> that makes 3 that I know of :)
<Hawkwind> Though your blog isn't exactly 'New' anymore :P
<Hawkwind> Hah, the other one must be jahhan I bet
<trappist> one of the two others, yeah.  you remember him?
<Hawkwind> Yeppers, surely do
<Hawkwind> How's he doing ?
<trappist> not bad.  he's fixing laptops and loving it.
<Hawkwind> Ah still doing the laptop thing.  He came around #Mandriva for a bit here and there for a while, then dropped off and haven't seen him in quite some time
<Hawkwind> Last seen on Freenode 1 year and 5 weeks ago :(
<trappist> yeah I showed him the light and he's a kubuntu guy now, but not interested in the irc
<Hawkwind> Ah kewl.  Glad to hear he made the switch too.  
<trappist> that reminds me.  on my todo list this weekend is to upgrade my last mandrake box to ubuntu.
<Hawkwind> Yeah I know he wasn't really interested in IRC when he came around the last few times.  Just kinda here to check to see who else was still around
<trappist> and possibly one debian box.
<Hawkwind> I've got my server to switch to Ubuntu from Mandriva.  Going to wait til Edgy goes final to do that
<trappist> I'd like to, but the time to do that is hard to find, and edgy's good-enough right now
<Hawkwind> I'm seriously thinking of upgrading this box to Edgy prior to final.  Just getting the guts to do it sometimes isn't easy
<Hawkwind> Anyways, need to get to bed.  Daniel turns 8 tomorrow so we've got a pretty busy and exhausting day
<trappist> well I've learned where my tolerance for instability is, and edgy crossed it when nvidia put out the xorg-7.1-compatible drivers
<trappist> awesome, good night and have fun
<trappist> guess I'll turn in too
* trappist &
<freeflying> Riddell: arounds?
<Hobbsee> boo
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<imbrandon> moins freeflying
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon, freeflying 
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<freeflying> Hobbsee: imbrandon hi
<imbrandon> and Jucato
<Hobbsee> hi  Jucato 
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> hi imbrandon!
<freeflying> imbrandon: RFS
<imbrandon> rfs ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: need upload sponsor :)
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<imbrandon> sure what ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: add ubuntu's keyserver to kgpg. and make it default
<imbrandon> sounds ok to me, got a debdiff ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: just a moment
<freeflying> imbrandon: or I give you the patch?
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> either way
<imbrandon> i cant dcc
<freeflying> imbrandon: I'll mail you debdiff soon
<imbrandon> ok
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: heya
<gnomefreak> good morning :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i have a request since you are creator of package figured id ask you :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: which package?
<gnomefreak> python-gtk-1.2
<gnomefreak> it needs patching 
<Hobbsee> !info python-gtk-1.2 edgy
<ubotu> python-gtk-1.2: GTK support module for Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.12-5 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<Hobbsee> i did nothing of the sort.
<gnomefreak> sorry its filed under python-gnome
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-gnome/+bug/60361
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60361 in python-gnome "fails to install" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<gnomefreak> its python-gtk-1.2 thats failing
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: got a debdiff?  imbrandon will probably upload that
* Hobbsee is going out
* Hobbsee is lazy.
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> i dont know ho wto get a debdiff
<gnomefreak> if im not evacuated i will ping him later
<imbrandon> i see it, lemme finish eating then i'll look closer
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, ^^
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: ty
<Hobbsee> evacuated?
<gnomefreak> chem explostion
<gnomefreak> about 6 miles from here but winds are heading east and im west of it
<freeflying> imbrandon: debdiff sent
<imbrandon> freeflying, rockin
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> freeflying, got it, gonna reboot then i'll upload
<freeflying> imbrandon: thanks
<Hobbsee> !info gaim-thinklight
<ubotu> gaim-thinklight: Blinks your ThinkPad's ThinkLight upon new messgaes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Hobbsee> !info gaim-thinklight edgy
<ubotu> gaim-thinklight: Blinks your ThinkPad's ThinkLight upon new messgaes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Hobbsee> apt-cache unmet | grep Package | wc -l
<Hobbsee> 728
<Hobbsee> ouch.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea ajmitch was making a list of the ones that just need rebuilt
<imbrandon> and the ones that need fixing
<Hobbsee> ahh okay
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: apt-cache -i unmet
<ajmitch> by default it shows all recommends & suggests as well
<imbrandon> 189
<imbrandon> seems to be
* Hobbsee wondres what -i does
<Lathiat> 'important'
<imbrandon> makes it not show the recomends and sugests
<Lathiat> e.g. Depends/Pre-depends
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it does what I said it does :)
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> obviously she doesn't believe me
<Lathiat> i see 204 here (i386)
<imbrandon> i see 189 here i386 , hmm
* ajmitch saw ~180 here on amd64 yesterday
<ajmitch> it's best done in pbuilder
* Lathiat apt-get updates
<imbrandon> true, becouse of extra repos
<ajmitch> and because of packages which you have installed, aren't checked
<imbrandon> ahh
<Lathiat> ah right
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping ( you wake yet ? )
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: well, duh
<imbrandon> ahh ajmitch did i tell you i got it to make all the gcc debs ( and they work ) for everything but the dbg packages ?
<imbrandon> i'm like this <--> close hehe
<imbrandon> ( and no dbg becouse i had to stop it from dh_strip , it cant dh_strip a binary for another platform it seems )
<ajmitch> crackful
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i'm thinking to make this all work right it will have to be pretty much a whole ppc chroot
<imbrandon> but i havent got to that part yet
<imbrandon> but if it takes me a year , by god i will figure it out , lol
<imbrandon> i also put up the exact steps i have done so far too for people to poke at 
<imbrandon> so maybe if soneone else gets intrest i can get some help and make this a full project
<sebas> imbrandon: You are running kubuntu on a mac, right?
<imbrandon> sebas, i have all 3 arches with kubuntu
<imbrandon> atm i'm on i386 but i have a ppc mac like 20 feet from me
<imbrandon> and a amd64 upstirs
<imbrandon> upstairs*
<sebas> There were a couple of reports that guidance modules in kcmshell don't work, and I think the common denominator is PPC, can you confirm?
<imbrandon> sebas, sure, give me like 5 minutes to boot it up, i had it turned off
<sebas> Sure, no problem.
<sebas> Thanks :)
<sebas> I mean: "WTF, it takes 5 minutes to boot?" ;-)
* sebas stfu's.
<imbrandon> heh it takes 5 minutes to dig out the power cord , and yes its only a 800mhz ;)
<imbrandon> ok booted up, updateing now to make sure i have the latest
<imbrandon> just run the k-s-s and launch a module ?
<imbrandon> sebas, ^
<sebas> Lauch userconfig, mountconfig or displayconfig
<sebas> Or serviceconfig
<imbrandon> k
<sebas> The rest isn't guidance
<Jucato> ooh mountconfig :)
<imbrandon> sebas, seems to launch fine here ( display and user config )
<sebas> Aye, good to know.
<sebas> I'll move the BRs to needinfo then
<imbrandon> yup and mount config too
<imbrandon> and i updated just now so its the latest
<sebas> thanks for checking :)
<imbrandon> np
<Tonio_> Riddell: kipi-plugins splitted and uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: wengophone will be ready in 10 minutes
<imbrandon> freeflying, kdeutils uploaded
<Tonio_> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> imbrandon: already seen this in a rules file ? find $(DEB_DESTDIR) -name "CMakeLists.txt" | xargs rm -f
<Tonio_> I had to do this kind of things to get wengophone package clean........ that's horrible ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: in fact, imagin than srcdir, builddir and installdir are the same directly ;) htat'll guve you an idea of the mess it is to extract the files to the deb ;)
<imbrandon> wow
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yeah, was hard this time :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ? you wanted to discuss with me before I update kde-guidance
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Riddell> Tonio_: just that getting the translations is fiddly
<Riddell> Tonio_: use svn2dist
<Riddell> but I usually end up editing svn2dist to get the guidance.po files
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<Tonio_> will do, and we'll se what happens :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm also writing main inclusion report for kipi-plugins
<Riddell> ok
<Tonio_> I just need to wait for it to be built
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho and by the end, once the package is cleaned, wengophone deb is by 5 megs :)
<Riddell> crazy
<imbrandon> heya Riddell are you doing the uvf for 3.5.5 today ?
<imbrandon> i just uploaded a debdiff for kdeutils that you could apply to 3.5.5 if you want for kgpg keyserver from freeflying
<imbrandon> if your gonna upload 3.5.5 today
<sebas> 3.5.5 is going into Edgy?
* sebas expects a "Hell no, are you crazy?" now
<Riddell> sebas: we need to ask
<Riddell> imbrandon: debdiff for what?
<sebas> Riddell: Hm, ok.
<sebas> Aren't people afraid of the problem that happened with Breezy
<imbrandon> Riddell, to make keyserver.ubuntu.com the default keyserver for kgpg
<imbrandon> ( in kdeutils )
<imbrandon> sebas, well its mostly bugfixes only
<sebas> Sure it is ;-)
<sebas> In fact, I like the idea of using a supported distro, say not one which I immediately pollute with backported packages once I upgrade to Edgy
<Riddell> sebas: sounds like you want 3.5.5 in
<imbrandon> yea it would be much better IN edgy then on kubuntu.org right away
<Tonio_> Riddell: svn2dist fails.... I only have the po file...
<Tonio_> Riddell: any suggestion on what to do to get translations ?
<Riddell> the po files are the translations
<Tonio_> Riddell: poT file sorry ;)
<Tonio_> I don't get the translations
<sebas> Riddell: Yeah, but do I count?
<Riddell> Tonio_: the translations are spread out throughout trunk/l10n/xx/playground, that's why we need svn2dist
<Riddell> sebas: of course you do :)
<sebas> Well, if 99 user's stuff breaks because 1 user wants it in while those 99 don't care, it probably doesn't
<sebas> But it's hard to tell, of course.
<sebas> And it really only makes a difference in the worst case (i.e. the breezy case, or the case with the broken update on Dapper to 3.5.4)
<Riddell> sebas: then you should test the 3.5.5 packages and make sure there's no problems with them
<sebas> Riddell: I'm not on Breezy yet
<sebas> Eeh Edgy
<imbrandon> yea i'm testing them now, no where near the issues with 3.5.4 ;)
<sebas> The other problem is that I'm pretty swamped with issues beyond any developer's scope
<Riddell> imbrandon: tried printing?
<Riddell> sebas: I can imagine
<imbrandon> ahh no i havent tried printing yet, lemme hookup the printer
<imbrandon> give me ~10 minutes
<Riddell> thanks
<sebas> How unsafe is Edgy right now?
<Riddell> pretty safe
<sebas> When do I get the chance to kick you if it breaks? ;-)
<imbrandon> sebas, think dapper post flight7, pretty stable
<Riddell> sebas: the november conference :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> but I'll have imbrandon there to protect me
<sebas> I've got a talk tomorrow, and next Thursday, and last summer, I was calling someone stupid giving a presentation and demo, and nearly all his stuff was utterly broken, crashing.
<highvoltage> karma.
<sebas> He said "Well, I dist-upgraded, and then I realised I have to give a demo with this machine, so I stopped the upgrade half way"
<Riddell> err, that's not sensible
<sebas> Riddell: Ow, is that confirmed already?
<imbrandon> hehe
<sebas> No, he's an idiot (and he demoed GNOME)
<Riddell> sebas: my list of people for the conference isn't confirmed but you'll be on it
<sebas> Riddell: Ok, I'll have to take care of a passport, I've only got an ID (which is fine for inner-european travelling)
<Riddell> sebas: actually I'll have 3.5.5 packages for dapper soon if you want to test those
<Riddell> sebas: eek!  get one now!
<sebas> Riddell: I can test those first, and then upgrade to Edgy
<sebas> Won't be before Sunday, though
<Riddell> Tonio_: try svn2dist with
<Riddell>      pofiles="$pofiles $pofile"
<Riddell> +    pofiles="guidance"
<Riddell>  done
<sebas> Riddell: Yeah, taking care of it *now*
* imbrandon just got a email back from the travle agent today
<Riddell> Tonio_: and --i18n-module=playground-base
<imbrandon> s/le/el/ ?
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<imbrandon> ok printer hooked up, now to find the darn power cord for it
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Riddell, oops http://federation.imbrandon.com/ss107.png
<imbrandon> whoop looks like konversation 1.0.1 will be out sometime today too
<xeros> hi
<xeros> Riddell: are the KDE 3.5.5 packages in http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ the latest to test?
<xeros> I'm willing to use them for tests
<Riddell> xeros: yes
<Riddell> imbrandon: hmm
<Riddell> xeros: please do (but mind they're not public)
<xeros> Riddell: yes, I know
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't work for the translations...
<Tonio_> I tried everything you said... I never problems with svn2dist before (for example knetworkmanager).
<tuxi> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a reason it doesn't work especially with guidance ?
<mhb> hey everyone
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, guidance in python and the build system is different
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah...
<Riddell> hi tuxi 
<Tonio_> okay, let's grab them manually then :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I have it working now
<tuxi> I listen now One Nation (The Disco Boys Remix) from  Gardeweg & Lange of Kontor Top Of The Clubs Vol.32 (Online Version) 
<Tonio_> Riddell: how did you do ?
<Tonio_> what svn2dist command did you use ?
<tuxi> "/media"
<Riddell> +    pofiles="guidance.po"
<Tonio_> ah, with .po
<Tonio_> will test
<Riddell> svn2dist --i18n-module=playground-base base guidance
<Riddell> yes, my mistake
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes it works this time
<Tonio_> Riddell: fancy testing wengophone ? if the package is okay for you, I'll write an uvf exception request
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: upload finished in 3 minutes, I'll let you know
<Riddell> imbrandon: after that error can you add the printer anyway?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> it comes up with the list
<imbrandon> and then another error about cant add the printer becouse it cant connect to cups
<Tonio_> imbrandon: how is your kdeprint configured ?
<Tonio_> to connect to localhost or to the socket ?
<imbrandon> i have no idea, how ever a fresh install does it
<imbrandon> when it comes to printers i'm a n00b
<imbrandon> i know how to click print thats all
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> go in kdeprint prefs, and check at the cups config
<imbrandon> if you want tme to check something or do something i'm more than happy
<Tonio_> you should see how it connects to it
<imbrandon> but you have to stell me exactly what
<Tm_T> imbrandon: I know how to smash printers to tiny parts
<Tonio_> 2 possibilities, localhost or /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<imbrandon> 2nd
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can you try to check this ?
<imbrandon>  /var/....
<imbrandon> see in the screenshot
<imbrandon> down in the bottom right it shows the cups.sock
<Tonio_> imbrandon: strange, very strange...... I don't have any issue here, kdeprint works like a charm
<Riddell> I confirm imbrandon's problem
<Riddell> although I don't have a printer attached
<Tonio_> Riddell: can't connect to cups ?
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> okay I'm removing my local files and testing
<imbrandon> yea like i said , if you tell me exactly what to do i can test heh but as far as printers i'm 1000% n00b
<imbrandon> i barely can hit print button when it is setup correct ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> Riddell: since it has lots of deps, I would suggest using the repo :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_, how easy is the beryl packages to setup ?
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> imbrandon: very easy :)
<imbrandon> got a step by step ?
<imbrandon> and does it work with the i810 driver ?
<Riddell> "Need to get 58.8MB of archives."  lets not put this on the cd
<imbrandon> wow
<TheBearded1_> has linux-image 386 been updated to include smp support?
<imbrandon> TheBearded1 no -generic is the smp kernel
<imbrandon> -386 is uniprocessor
<imbrandon> TheBearded1 " sudo apt-get install linux-generic " if you need smp
<TheBearded1_> well the problem is that apt keeps wanting to install it
<TheBearded1_> and then it puts it as the default kernel in menu.lst
<imbrandon> after you install linux-generic remove linux-386
<imbrandon> AFTER
<imbrandon> the " sudo update-grub "
<TheBearded1_> with all the dual core machines out there I think it'd be pretty bad if we installed a non-smp kernel by default
<TheBearded1_> I have linux-generic installed right now
<TheBearded1_> it's just that it keeps wanting to install the 386 one every time i update packages
<imbrandon> TheBearded1 well bring it up on the -devel list but tbh this has been beat to death already
<imbrandon> TheBearded1 exactly becosue you still have the linux-386 meta package
<TheBearded1_> I just think maybe there could be some detection in the post install scripts of the 386 kernel to see if the machine is smp or not
<TheBearded1_> and whether or not the general kernel is already installed and what not, to decide if it should be the default kernel in grub
<imbrandon> TheBearded1 that could be a possibilty but you would be better talking to the guys in #ubuntu-kernel , we mostly only do the KDE stuff, your kinda preaching to the chior ;)
<TheBearded1_> well, it is good to know i'm not the only person to realize the lack of logic in this
<imbrandon> ;)
<TheBearded1_> do you recall what the ubuntu-kernel guys defended it with?
<TheBearded1_> i mean, there's not much of a point in disabling smp at all since it doens't really affect the performance of single processor machines by much
<TheBearded1_> if i rememeber correctly from the kernel menuconfig it doesn't affect the performance at all
<imbrandon> TheBearded1 there are some essential drivers that arent smp friendly /yet/ but that is a high priority afaik
<imbrandon> ralink are the only one i can recall offhand but there are more
<TheBearded1_> call me crazy but maybe it should atleast be mentioned in the package details that it's a non-smp kernel
<TheBearded1_> i'll try to convince the ubuntu-kernel guys
<TheBearded1_> i'm don't have high hopes about this
<imbrandon> well -386 has never been a smp kernel so nothing has changed
<imbrandon> the onyl thing that has changed is the smp kernels name from {-k7,-686} to -generic
<Jucato> whoa... netsplit fun :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes
<Tonio_> imbrandon: then, if you have compisite enabled in xorg.conf, just run "beryl-manager"
<Tonio_> and that works
<imbrandon> hum , /me looks if composite is enabled
<xeros> Riddell: I can confirm that your KDE 3.5.5 packages work without problems for me, too. I use it 30 minutes, I've tried many core apps and I haven't found any bugs.
<Riddell> xeros: yay!
<Riddell> xeros: tried printing?
<xeros> yes
<xeros> it's working, too
<Riddell> curious
<freeflying> all come back  :)
<Hawkwind> Riddell: I used 3.5.5 for about 2 hours last night and had no problems what so ever either.  Everything seems to work as it should.  I however didn't have a printer hooked up so I couldn't test printing
<imbrandon> yea printing seems to be the only issue and something tells me over the next month we can figure it out ( esp with more people useing it )
<xeros> Riddell: I've tried printing test page, KWord documents, OpenOffice documents on my two printers - printing works
<imbrandon> xeros, did you have the printer setup BEFORE you upgraded ?
<xeros> I've got to go now, I'll be here in 3-4 hours
<imbrandon> ok
<xeros> imbrandon: yes, I had them before
<Tonio_> Riddell: I removed my profile kdeprintrc files and that works too...
<xeros> bbl...
<Tonio_> xeros: tried kate ? I experienced a lot of kate crashes with 3.5.5
<Tonio_> I'll probably look at kde svn to get a fix
<freeflying> Tonio_: you mean kde bug #135045?
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135045 in general "Crash on various occasions" [Crash,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135045
<Tonio_> freeflying: yes
<Tonio_> exactly this
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i've run kate alot , seems ok here
<Tonio_> imbrandon: lucky guy :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: test to reproduce :
<mhb> I haven't experienced kate crashes in Kubuntu yet
<Tonio_> open konqueror, and go http://tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> change view type to use kate
<Tonio_> then ctrl+f, search for "content"
<bddebian> Howdy
<Tonio_> validate, and it finds it, then make F3 to search for next occurence, and it crashes
<freeflying> anyone can confirm malone #64325
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64325 in kdebase "Konqueror is slow when opening a directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64325
<Tonio_> imbrandon: can you confirm ?
<Tonio_> freeflying: I can't sorry
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I've done this test 10 times, crashes everytime
<Tonio_> and that's one of the multiple crashes I had with kate
<mhb> Tonio_: seems ok here, actually
<Tonio_> mhb: very strange then......
<imbrandon> yea seems fine here
<Tonio_> could be profile issue, I'll try to clean once again
<mhb> should it be 3.5.5 only?
<Tonio_> mhb: yes I never had that problem before
<imbrandon> brb restarting X
<mhb> I run the 3.5.4 now, can check in 3.5.5
<mhb> one moment
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I did, I even rebooted
<imbrandon> no _i_ am restarting X
<imbrandon> brb
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ah :)
<Tonio_> brb ?
<Tonio_> what does this means ?
<imbrandon> be right back
<mhb> be right back
<Tonio_> okay :) sorry for my poor english
<Riddell> "Segmentation fault"  bad wengo
<TheBearded1_> i tested, no crash here
<Jucato> is it um.. "relatively" safe to try 3.5.5 on dapper?
<Tonio_> Riddell: how did you do this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: logging in
<Tonio_> ah......
<imbrandon> Jucato, there is no 3.5.5 dapper packages /yet/
<Tonio_> works here.....
<Jucato> imbrandon: what's the pool-dapper for in http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you ls -la /opt/wengophone please ?
<Jucato> ?
<Tonio_> shoold have chmod 777 to the 2 log files, is that correct ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: logging in a second time works now
<imbrandon> Jucato, he is making them , i dont think they are done yet
<Tonio_> Riddell: no chance maybe ;)
<freeflying> Tonio_:  imbrandon you all can not confirm #64325? shall we reject it?
<Tonio_> I didn't have any segfault at the moment
<Riddell> Tonio_: but phoning my mobile I get a french woman recording saying something that's too fast for me to make out :(
<Jucato> ah ok. sorry :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe you need to buy tickets :)
<Tonio_> I though they translated this in several languages
<Riddell> it says I have a euro
<Tonio_> lemme test a call on my mobile
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's your wengo id?
<Tonio_> Riddell: altmenorg
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have called my cellphone, works here.....;
<Tonio_> did you use international number ?
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> try local number maybe
<Riddell> she said I can't something that number
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you register the message somehow ? could be interesting I listen to it
<Tonio_> Riddell: my microphone doesn't work :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: impossible to perform audio with me, unfortunately
<Riddell> can you hear me
<Tonio_> nope, I had a crash :)
<Riddell> ah
<TheBearded1_> is it just me or is also kinda screwy in edgy?
<Tonio_> not very stable at the moment, unless this is just config issue of chmods to perform
<Riddell> Tonio_: is what?
<Riddell> TheBearded1_: is what?
<TheBearded1_> alsa**
<mhb> Tonio_: you were right about that bug in 3.5.5 with kate
<mhb> Tonio_: can confirm that
<Tonio_> mhb: ah !
<mhb> Tonio_: 3.5.4 unaffected, though
<goldenear> Tonio_: will you make a package for jabbin or do you want me to do it ?
<Tm_T> what bug with kate?
<imbrandon> TheBearded1 also ?
<imbrandon> alsa? 
<imbrandon> seems fine here, i got amarok cranked
<imbrandon> atm ;)
<Riddell> imbrandon: want to help us test wengo?
<TheBearded1_> well, it seems sorta off and on
<TheBearded1_> I WANT TO TEST WENGO
<Tonio_> goldenear: you can do :) I'm finishing packaging new apps for edgy
<imbrandon> Riddell, sure give me 2 secs to install it
<Tonio_> goldenear: I'll probably do for edgy+1 if nobody did
<TheBearded1_> i tried it yesterday with the .deb from their site, crashilicous
<Tonio_> TheBearded1 the deb is version 1
<goldenear> Tonio_: why jabbin could not be for edgy ?
<Tonio_> TheBearded1 I packaged version 2
<Tonio_> TheBearded1 http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<TheBearded1_> about my also though
<TheBearded1_> sometimes i boot up and it doesn't work
<TheBearded1_> then i reboot, and it's fine
<TheBearded1_> but all the volume controls work fine
<TheBearded1_> sound apps don't give errors, i just don't hear shit
<mhb> TheBearded1_: can't confirm, alsa working here as fine as in Dapper (100%)
<mhb> TheBearded1_: could be hardware-specific
<TheBearded1_> very possible
<TheBearded1_> i have a newer dell inspiron
<TheBearded1_> Intel ICH8 sound card
<TheBearded1_> i know there are some patches out there for it, but i'm not sure if they've been applied to the ubuntu kernel or not
<mhb> TheBearded1_: already filed a bug?
<TheBearded1_> as before, i'd tell the guys in #ubuntu-kernel, except that it's quiet as can be in there
<mhb> TheBearded1_: they enjoy their silence :o) that's usual
<jdong> is it a known problem that KSS's display DPMS utility resets the timeout arbitrarily on login?
<mhb> TheBearded1_: file a bug and subsribe Kubuntu Testers to it, maybe we can find someone with the very same card
<TheBearded1_> no i wanted to see if anybody else was having the issue first
<TheBearded1_> to get a proper context for the bug report
<TheBearded1_> i'll get a bug report filed later on
<mhb> TheBearded1_: join #kubuntu-testers, maybe we can find someone there
<mhb> TheBearded1_: not sure though
<goldenear> Tonio_: about jabbin, there is already a package for ubuntu: http://www.jabbin.com/int/linux-packages-install/
<goldenear> we may directly put it in universe
<Tonio_> goldenear: there is no source package :) that's not of any use
<imbrandon> ok Riddell got it installed
<Tonio_> goldenear: and upstream packages are generally shit
<imbrandon> Riddell / Tonio_ my wongophone id is imbrandon ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: did you receive an email to validate your account ?
<imbrandon> not yet
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I think it has to be activated, since riddell cannot to anything, and that works prety nice for me
<imbrandon> still waiting
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay but did they told you ou should receive a mail ?
<goldenear> Tonio_: there is a source package and a .diff file :)
<imbrandon> yea they said i should get one
<goldenear> just follow the link
<imbrandon> but it isnt here yet
<goldenear> https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=166861&package_id=201807&release_id=442045
<jdong> Tonio_ / imbrandon: do your display poweroff settings work?
* Riddell phones imbrandon 
<jdong> mine work for the current session, but after logout/logon, it resets to like an hour more than what I set it to be
<imbrandon> i saw an incoming call
<imbrandon> but i dont knwo how to answer it
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you have to click the green button
<Riddell> imbrandon: you answered it
<Riddell> but I can't hear anything from you
<Riddell> and I have a Video window which says "No webcam"
<imbrandon> yea i dont have a cam
<Riddell> can you hear me?
<imbrandon> no 
<imbrandon> me?
<jdong> brings whole new meaning to playing telephone....
<Riddell> imbrandon: I can't hear you
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> sounds like it's working great, guys
<imbrandon> i wonder if my mic is working
<jdong> definitely good post-freeze edgy material :D
<TheBearded1_> kubuntu-testers says no news either way as to success or problems on my sound card
<imbrandon> ahh i have an audio config error , one sec Riddell
<mhb> hm, not much people there ... :oI
<mhb> TheBearded1_: sorry about that ... a bug report never hurts
<goldenear> Riddell, imbrandon: you should try a real sip softphone such as twinkle :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe, yes, look at the bottom right of the config, it displays the audio status
<TheBearded1_> i'm sure the patches probably just need to be applied to the kernel
<Tonio_> jdong: this is not supposed to be stable release though :)
<mhb> I ran kphone back in the day and there were no problems ... but that was a while ago
<Tonio_> stable isn't out yet
<jdong> Tonio_: ha! good one :D
<goldenear> if somebody wants to make a try you can call me at goldenear@ekiga.net
<Tonio_> goldenear: you KNOW that wengophone isn't an sip client.... please !
<goldenear> it is ...
<Tonio_> nope
<Riddell> it claims to be
<Riddell> imbrandon: can you hear me?
<goldenear> may be they open their network now...
<Tonio_> Riddell: no, it claims to use sip for wengo to wengo calls
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's different, it is not opened to sip
<imbrandon> nope
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's in project
<Tonio_> like gtalk at the very begining
<Riddell> imbrandon: I can hear you!
<Jucato> heh...
<imbrandon> LOL
<Tonio_> goldenear: you should read this : http://forum.wengo.com/viewtopic.php?t=3793&highlight=sip
<jdong> is this what the first alpha of ekiga was like on #ekiga-devel?
<Jucato> will this be the future means of communication between devs? :)
<mhb> Jucato: actually, it may be even when it sounds like a joke today :o)
<goldenear> Jucato: yes, but with video too ;)
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> Riddell, can you still hear me
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> ok, hum
<Jucato> i can only imagine :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: and also this : http://forum.wengo.com/viewtopic.php?t=3682&highlight=sip
<Tonio_> goldenear: making it possible to use wengo without wengo account is in the work
<Tonio_> and same to make sip calls within the wengo network
<Tonio_> just a matter of time
<Riddell> Tonio_: got your text
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, so sms work
<mhb> it seems like fun :o) where's the package? :-D
<Tonio_> Riddell: but yes as goldenear says, at the moment, it is closed sip network, so that you have to have a wengo account to use it, and you cannot call over sip anywhere, just wengo contacts
<goldenear> <Tonio_> goldenear: making it possible to use wengo without wengo account is in the work <-- they claim it's in the work since the beggining :(
<goldenear> imho it will never happen
<Tonio_> goldenear: I beleive that can become true once the apps is stable
<Tonio_> mhb: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<goldenear>  Riddell: but yes as goldenear says, at the moment, it is closed sip network, so that you have to have a wengo account to use it, and you cannot call over sip anywhere, just wengo contacts <-- that's a good reason not to promote it...
<TheBearded1_> Tonio_: how's that beryl window manager?
<Tonio_> goldenear: and btw, as long as the wengo network is opened, I don't mind if the client is wengo account only
<goldenear> it's better to tell people to use real interoperable things...
<TheBearded1_> does it intergrate into kde pretty well?
<Tonio_> as long as I can can send/receive sip calls
<goldenear> such as twinke or jabbin
<Tonio_> goldenear: they don't provide sms services, nore they do provide video too
<goldenear> not yet
<Tonio_> same than openwengo :) not yet
<goldenear> but it's in the work
<Tonio_> and as I already told you, amsn or kmess are using a closed network, that doesn't mean closed software
<goldenear> jabbin 3.0 will support video
<Tonio_> goldenear: good to ear this !
<goldenear> I would not tell people to use amsn !
<Tonio_> goldenear: the point is seem to think we are going to promote openwengo heavily
<Tonio_> but that's false, we are just going to have a package for it, that's all
<Tonio_> as we do for twinkle, and probably for jabbin in the future
<goldenear> As Linux users I really think our goal is to promote interoperability, not closed things...
<Tonio_> the point is it is too late for jabbin in edgy, since it is a new package
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes, but does this means boycotting everything else ? I don't think so
<goldenear> I think it's a priority issue :
<Tonio_> if jabbin 3.0 supports video, within jabber, I'd be the first to propose it for main and on the cd
<goldenear> why first make a wengo package... 
<Tonio_> goldenear: I did a wengo package because it is already in universe, so we can upgrade it
<Tonio_> jabbin is not possible before edgy +1
<goldenear> a jabbin package is imho much more interresting ethicaly speaking
<Tonio_> that's why I didn't do any package
<Tonio_> there will be a package for edgy+1, not doubt on this
<Tonio_> goldenear: the point is should we forbid skype to be installed on kubuntu ? I don't think so
<goldenear> that's the point... why there is not a jabbin package in universe yet ?
<Tonio_> I won't, but if others wan to, I don't see why we should have a package
<Tonio_> free software is also choice, and possibility to install non-free if you want
<jdong> who said anything about forbidding installing a program on a platform built upon the concept of choice?
<jdong> :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: because I never heard of that application before !
<Tonio_> goldenear: is that qt or kde based ?
<goldenear> qt
<Tonio_> jdong: well according to goldenear we shouldn't have a wengophone package........ that makes it impossible to install for Joe
<mhb> how's Kopete's libjingle support in Edgy?
<goldenear> it's cross plateform (linux,win32,mac)
<Tonio_> goldenear: great, then I'll package it for edgy+1
<Tonio_> kubuntu need an SIP solution out of the box anyway
<Tonio_> and I agree jabbin looks very, very promissing
<goldenear> twinkle then :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: too late to get it in
* jdong senses a FUN backport in his future
<goldenear> but it's already in universe !
* Jucato senses some fun bug triaging in jdong's future
<goldenear> why not to update it like you do with wengo
<Tonio_> goldenear: no more space on the cd ;)
<Tonio_> and twinkle has a lot of universe deps afaik
<Tonio_> that makes it complicated to get it in main so late
<Tonio_> goldenear: I think sip solution for kubuntu will be discussed in the UDS
<Tonio_> goldenear: if you leave me out with wengophone, I promiss to push jabbin ;)
<Tonio_> goldenear: are you okay with this ?
* mhb needs something explained
<goldenear> sure
<jdong> Jucato: the worst is when you triage, confirm, and fix a high-priority release-targetted regression and nobody cares to apply the patch
<jdong> :-/
<Tonio_> great ;)
<Tonio_> It hasn't even been though to have wengophone in main, in any way
<Tonio_> so I don't see the problem
<goldenear> but I hop your understand me
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes, I do
<mhb> I thought libjingle is the way to do data communications in Jabber, why use YA jabber client (with VoIP), when Kopete should support libjingle by now?
<imbrandon> ugh X dies
<Tonio_> I just think than asking "can someone call me on bla@ekiga.org", when you perfectly know that's not possible with wengophone, isn't fair play :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: it is easier to say "cool for wengophone, but you can't call an sip address"
<Tonio_> that's simpler to say it like this ;)
<goldenear> so let's have really ethical politics and let's give our time and energy in priority to really open projects :)
<Tonio_> I do what I want with my free time :) I'm not paid for this, and I could even contribute to plf if I wanted too
<imbrandon> mhb, becouse kopete will only work with the OLD libjingle iirc ( and the new one is in edgy )
<Tonio_> feel free to package jabbin if you miss it in universe :)
<Tonio_> but don't ask me to package it before wengophone because of your ethics...
<Tonio_> that's *my* free time
<Tonio_> ^^
<imbrandon> ok boys lets all calm down ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I am calm :)
<mhb> imbrandon: couldn't that be fixed? Kopete's already there and libjingle's free enough and not limited to voice (although I think VoIP is neither)
<goldenear> me too :)
<mhb> imbrandon: for edgy+1, I mean
<Tonio_> I know goldenear pretty well so he knows my feeling about
<Tonio_> imbrandon: we discussed half of the night of that problem
<imbrandon> mhb, yes sometime not in the next 30+ days though i dont think
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe it takes a few time for the paying services to be activated.... you should retry in a moment
<Tonio_> my girlfriend arrives, and that's a mess........ I have to go :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, i had to go into kmix and put my intput to the mic
<imbrandon> for it to work
<imbrandon> it was on Aux
<mhb> imbrandon: like I said, for edgy+1 ... I didn't think jabbim or wengo will get inside&tested before edgy+1
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde-guidance uploaded as promissed
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do the main inclusiob report for kipi-plugins toonight probably
<Tonio_> I 'm not a big fan of the new power-manager icon.....
<mhb> Tonio_: a new one?
<Tonio_> mhb: yes
<mhb> Tonio_: when did the new one arrive? Yesterday?
<Tonio_> mhb: I just uploaded, you should get the update toonight, probably
<goldenear> Tonio_: of course, do what you want with your free time... It's you problem if you want to feel guilty when you have to tell people not to use wengo anymore because they did not open to other sip networks as they claimed to do :D
<mhb> Tonio_: you have a screenshot?
<Tonio_> mhblemme show you
* mhb didn't like the old one
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/tmp/capture16.png
<jdong> whoa... that's.... creepy
<jdong> I didn't really like the old one, but the new one is.... just... weird :)
<mhb> I find it better than the last (present for me) one
<mhb> but it doesn't fit in well
<Tonio_> I'm not a fan too...
<Tonio_> I prefer the concept, but it misses colors
<Tonio_> same with a bit of colors could be very nice
<mhb> Tonio_: did you tell Ken about it yesterday?
<Riddell> mhb: it's only just been packaged
<Tonio_> mhb: no I didn't saw the icon before, but I'll tell him my opinion, sure !
<mhb> Riddell: oh
<Tonio_> okay I have to go, cleaning my appartment
<mhb> Riddell: you like it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll follow that kate issue, hoping there is a fix released soon
<Riddell> I agree that some colour would be nice
<Tonio_> but I like the concept, simple, and efficient
<Tonio_> just colors missing in my opinion
<mhb> +1
<Tonio_> I'm leaving, seya toonight probably
<imbrandon> l8tr Tonio_
<mhb> Riddell: Did you have time to check the .mo loading problem in systemsettings?
<Riddell> mhb: not yet
<mhb> ok, no problem, just asking
<mhb> I understand you are a very busy man :o)
<Riddell> yeah, lots to compile this week
<mhb> anyone not-that-busy to test wengo with? I had one crash already
<Riddell> oh I can test wengo :)  I'm jriddell
<mhb> Riddell: great, a segfault
<imbrandon> mhb, you can call mine too "imbrandon"
<imbrandon> Riddell, can seem to hear me but i can never hear him
<imbrandon> who was that ?
<mhb> imbrandon: I tried to call you
<imbrandon> coundent hear me ?
<mhb> imbrandon: not a thing
<imbrandon> hum
<mhb> imbrandon: you neither?
<imbrandon> nope
<imbrandon> mhb, try again now please
<mhb> imbrandon: Does test call work for you?
<imbrandon> kinda , cant understand what they say
<imbrandon> mhb, whats your id ?
<goldenear> mhb, imbrandon : did you try twinkle ?
<imbrandon> goldenear, no
<mhb> nope
<mhb> imbrandon: mhb_cze
<goldenear> so what all that buzz around wengo :(
<mhb> imbrandon: wait, I've got some "audio configuration error"
<goldenear> I don't get it !
<imbrandon> goldenear, tonio ask me to test with him, so i did, when it comes down to it i use skype
<imbrandon> personaly
<imbrandon> i dont see what there is to "get"
<goldenear> imbrandon: why do you use skype and not sip ?
<imbrandon> maybe becouse i have never had to call a sip phone in my life
<imbrandon> and have no plans to
<goldenear> you don't care about using a closed system ?
<imbrandon> nope, dosent bother me at all
<imbrandon> why do you ask ?
<imbrandon> if there was an open system that did the exact same thing then sure, but untill that day i will continue to use flash and skype and ibm java etc etc etc
<goldenear> I just try to understand what is missing for people to understand that it is far better to use open standards like sip or jabber than closed ones like skype or msn...
<imbrandon> goldenear, call a normal phone with jabber
<imbrandon> visit a flash website with gnash
<imbrandon> then come back and explain this to me again
<goldenear> with jabber it's not easy at the moment because 1) voip is pretty new on jabber and 2) there are no providers for that
<imbrandon> goldenear, exactly
<goldenear> but I can call a normal phone with twinkle (or any sip client)
<imbrandon> and when there is i'll compare it and try it
<mhb> imbrandon: hm, not working for me
<goldenear> and I use to do it
<mhb> imbrandon: says "buffer underflow"
<Riddell> wengo has no quit menu item
<imbrandon> Riddell, right click the tray icon
<goldenear> imbrandon: do you know that if you use a sip client (twinkle, ekiga, or any other) you have the choice or your operator (hundreds of them)...
<imbrandon> goldenear, yea i do
<goldenear> isn't that a good point ?
<imbrandon> thing is , tbh i dont follow the RMS school of software, i follow more of a linus one, i dont mind closed source, some things i prefer the propiatary versions of and use them in a mixed environment
<Jucato> :)
<imbrandon> and no ammount of "convincing" will make me think diffrent BUT if i try new software and like it i'll use it, and yes sometime when i have a chance i'll try twinkle
<imbrandon> goldenear, see my point ? just becouse its "closed source" to me dosent make it evil IMHO, i do prefer fl.oss when i can get near the same quality or better, but when i cant i dont 
<imbrandon> force the issue
<goldenear> sure... that's exactly my point of view :)
<goldenear> but in the case of skype, I think we have a real alternative with twinkle or ekiga
<mhb> Riddell: is there a way we testers can find out what needs to be tested at the moment? (like KDE 3.5.5 right now)
<goldenear> if you want to give a try to twinkle, just apt-get install twinkle
<Riddell> mhb: kde 3.5.5 on edgy (dapper to come)
<mhb> Riddell: I meant it more in general, about the future things
<goldenear> and if you don't have a sip account, just create a free one on ekiga.net, voxalot.com or any other sip provider
<imbrandon> mhb, hang out here or in #kubuntu-testers ;)
<imbrandon> is the best way
<Riddell> mhb: I'll try and announce stuff in #kubuntu-testers
<imbrandon> goldenear, sometime ;)
<imbrandon> goldenear, i will give it a try sometime soonish just not "right this second"
<imbrandon> next day or so
<mhb> Riddell: thanks ... I'll be here, so if you package something, just poke me, nothing more ... 
<imbrandon> what i really want to find is a FL/OSS VoIP confrencing , many-to-many
<imbrandon> goldenear, ^
<goldenear> asterisk can do it
<goldenear> imbrandon: ^
* jdong chuckles
<jdong> how ironic....
<imbrandon> hah you ever tried to setup astrisk? you need a damn phd in astrisk's conf files
<mhb> imbrandon: I tried :o) and gave up
<jdong> "Running azureus inside gnome and ktorrent inside kde. KTorrent under gnome wastes a lot of resources because you need to install kde libraries and load them"
<goldenear> sure, I have an asterisk server here at home
* jdong is not even gonna waste his time arguing with that guy
<Jucato> lol
<goldenear> lol
<imbrandon> goldenear, so the avg joe can apt-get install it , run it with 3 clicks and be done ? i think not
<goldenear> it's not the goal of a server side app...
<imbrandon> right and i dont wanna run a server, i want a confrence ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<mhb> goldenear: that's the goal of Ubuntu Server, be as admin-friendly as possible :o)
<jdong> ooh, 3-click servers... why does that make me shudder and thoughts of some redmond building come to mind?
<goldenear> do you think the avg joe can apt-get apache and run it with 3 clicks ?
<mhb> goldenear: and Ubuntu in general
<jdong> goldenear: actually, when you use apt-get, you don't need to click at all :D
<imbrandon> goldenear, actualy yes in ubuntu you can apt-get it and its setup WITH no clicks ;)
<mhb> goldenear: yep, in Ubuntu Server he can (no kidding)
<goldenear> imbrandon: you now have GUIs to configure asterisk
<mhb> goldenear: (well, US is just a server-app part of Ubuntu)
<goldenear> but I agree asterisk is not very easy to configure for somebody with only a few knowledge in voip
<imbrandon> infact in about 5 minutes i can have a secure lamp install running a webmail suite ;)
<imbrandon> goldenear, ^
<imbrandon> no clicks and only 2 command line calls
<goldenear> let's make a clean package for asterisk (with nice installation/configuration script) and you'll have the same :)
<imbrandon> hell a secure mail server is even easy to setup ;0
<goldenear> you don't need more than 5 minutes to have a working asterisk server
<imbrandon> goldenear, after the paris confrence i spent the better part of 30 hours trying to config astrisks, i am not goign to touch it
<imbrandon> that thing is evil
<imbrandon> heh
<goldenear> asterisk is not the best of course... I think freeswitch is much more interresting
<goldenear> but at the moment asterisk is the only full featured working app
<imbrandon> see those are all pbx's
<imbrandon> i dont need a pbx
<jdong> imbrandon: btw, my psychic upstream senses tells me that I will be filing a UVFe for KTorrent 2.0.3 very soon
<imbrandon> i need a VoIP confrence server/client only
<jdong> imbrandon: it is an important bugfix update
<jdong> just a heads-up
<imbrandon> jdong, well tell your upstream buddies to give us a detailed changelog this time ( esp this late )
<imbrandon> please
<goldenear> imbrandon: asterisk is like a swissknife for voip... it's not only a pbx
<jdong> imbrandon: I did :D
<jdong> imbrandon: you think I wouldn't rant after what happened last time :D
<goldenear> it also is a voicemail system, an ivr and a voip conference system
<imbrandon> goldenear, exactly, thats not the unix way
<jdong> hell this time I know exactly what the patches/fixes are in 2.0.3... I've been following ktorrent very closely
<imbrandon> jdong, great
<jdong> imbrandon: do you think I can be bug contact for ktorrent in LP
<jdong> imbrandon: I take great interest in that package
<goldenear> imbrandon: you're right... but at least it is a working (and oss) solution
<imbrandon> jdong, you can add your self to the bugmail of any packages you wish 
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+subscribe
<imbrandon> jdong, check the box by your name ^^
<goldenear> imbrandon: sems is also a good tool for voip conferencing
<imbrandon> sems ?
<imbrandon> got a url ?
<goldenear> http://www.iptel.org/sems
<goldenear> it is sip based and work with ser or openser
<imbrandon> oh wow , ok again not "easy for joe"
<Lure> is daily cd any good?
* Lure is planning to reinstall edgy to get rid of gnome
<imbrandon> lure you should be able to remove ubuntu-desktop then apt-get autoremove
<mhb> Lure: isn't a rc coming out soon? I dunno...
<Tonio__> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportKipi-Plugins
<Tonio__> done
<Lure> imbrandon: I would like to start clean also due to kde 355 actually - and to test if some bugs are now fixed with ati 
<Lure> Tonio__: what about digikamplugins?
<goldenear> imbrandon: isn't sems what you are looking for ?
<Tonio__> Lure: they conflicts....
<Lure> Tonio__: conflicts with what?
<Tonio__> and kipi-plugins are more widely used than digikam's ;)
<Tonio__> Lure: they conflicts each other
<imbrandon> goldenear, no what i'm looking for is a VoIP IM client that can host a confrence in 3 clicks like windows ;)
<Tonio__> Lure: look at the deb packages
<goldenear> imbrandon: then twinkle is what you need :)
<jdong> imbrandon: ah, didn't know that
<jdong> very cool
<Tonio__> imbrandon: wengophone can, but that's dirty commercial software ^_^
<Lure> Tonio__: true, I did not notice this...
* Tonio__ back in the battle !
<jdong> imbrandon: you've got yourself a mr. ktorrent :D
<imbrandon> Tonio__, no it can only handle 2 in the confrence not 100's
<Tonio__> imbrandon: I though audio was possible with 8 people, like skype
<imbrandon> still 8, not unlimited 
<imbrandon> 8 is low
<goldenear> imbrandon: only a server side app can do that
<Tonio__> imbrandon: unlimited requires unlimited bandwidth ;)
<imbrandon> Tonio__, right 
<Tonio__> but I agree, a software like this misses in OSS world
<goldenear> nop, sems can do it
<imbrandon> goldenear, no, i can do it on osx and windows just fine, my point is in LINUX on a server side app can do it
<goldenear> and asterisk too
<goldenear> and others oss app can iirc
<goldenear> <imbrandon> goldenear, no, i can do it on osx and windows just fine <-- how ?
<imbrandon> goldenear, no they cant, astricks and sems is not a client
<Tonio_> what version of kipi-plugins is on your repos ?
<imbrandon> iChat on OSX and MSN messenger or Netmeeting on windows
<imbrandon> goldenear, ^
<goldenear> lol
<Lure> Tonio_: I have both kipi-plugins and digikamimageplugins installed
<Tonio_> I don't understand, launchpad says version 1ubuntu1 is published, for hours, but it doesn't come to my repos
<Tonio_> Lure: with debian packages ?
<goldenear> they can because the server they're connecting to can do it :)
<Lure> Tonio_: with ubuntu packages
<Tonio_> version 1, not 1ubuntu1
<Tonio_> can someone confirm
<imbrandon> you laughing at me? your the one that keeps naming servers liek astrisk when i said client ;)
<imbrandon> say they can do it, sure they can but not easy
<imbrandon> and thats my point
<Tonio_> Lure: Replaces: digikamplugins
<goldenear> ???
<imbrandon> its not EASY
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe you tried digikamplugins
<Tonio_> in kipi-plugins
<Lure> Tonio_: note "image" in digikamimageplugins
<goldenear> imbrandon: nor ichat or msn can manage conferencing without the help of a server...
<Lure> this is confusing ;-)
<Tonio_> lure
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ apt-cache show digikamplugins
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ 
<Tonio_> what's this ?
<Tonio_> looks like there is no package for digikamplugins
<imbrandon> goldenear, nothing more than the normal server to connect them, after that the confrence is dirrect connect
<Lure> Tonio_: no package as it was renamed to kipi-plugins
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe they merged
<Lure> do apt-cache show digikamimageplugins
<imbrandon> anyhow its time for me to go, later yall
<goldenear> imbrandon: non conferencing is not direct connect...
<Lure> Tonio_: no, some were moved to kipi and some are left as digikam/showfoto plugins
<goldenear> imbrandon: no, conferencing is not direct connect...
<Tonio_> Lure: indeed
<Tonio_> the point is my source package is in, but I can't see the binary, can you confirm ?
<Tonio_> it was uploaded 10 ours ago, so it should have built
<goldenear> imbrandon: only 3 way calling is direct connect
<Lure> Tonio_: it really makes sense to have them in main, and if size allows also on cd/by default
<Tonio_> Lure: was discussed yesterday, no left space, so only kipi will go
<Lure> Tonio_: we will find something (OOo database comes to mind ;-))
<Tonio_> Lure: all OOo if I had to choose :)
<Tonio_> hum it has built succesfully.... just a matter of time to get it in the repos
<_Sime> Tonio_: hey
<Tonio_> _Sime: yo ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: patch upload needed ? :)
<_Sime>   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDEMedia
<_Sime> new patches, new fixes and hopefully less bugs.
<Tonio_> _Sime: great, will do toonight
<Jucato> ooh _Sime should have been here earlier/yesterday :)
* Jucato doesn't want to revive the discussion so won't mention names :P
<Tonio_> _Sime: your patches will be in tomorrow morning :)
<_Sime> Jucato: I read the backlog.
<Jucato> ooh... backlogs... :P
<_Sime> Tonio_: cool, it should fix more things than it breaks. ;-)
<_Sime> Tonio_: audio cds should work better, although konq likes to crash....
<xeros> ok, I'm back
<xeros> I've checked the bugs #64325 and #135045 - it seems it that kate and konqueror work without problems for me in kde 3.5.5
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64325 in kdebase "Konqueror is slow when opening a directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64325
<xeros> imbrandon_: do you still have problems with printers?
<xeros> few hours of work and I still haven't found any bugs with KDE 3.5.5 on Edgy
<xeros> I'm going to sleep now, see you tommorow...
<mhb> xeros: did you try what Tonio suggested?
<xeros> mhb: what?
<mhb> xeros: I tried what he suggested and Kate crashed for me as well :oI
<mhb> xeros: open http://tonio.homelinux.org/ with Konqueror
<mhb> xeros: switch to the Advanced Text Editor view
<mhb> xeros: search (ctrl+f) for the word "content" and then press F3 (search again)
<allee> Tonio_: you created already a alioth account?
<LeeJunFan> Can anyone verify this behaviour/bug?  Using an external floppy with edgy (current), upon insertion kde asks if I want to mount, however it doesn't mount and it also doesn't show the usb floppy in media. Perhaps though becaues it's not media:/ ? I can't find anything on launchpad about it - yet.
<orkid__> is ther ea way to do a kubuntu edgy install from net (like a net-inst for debian?)
<allee> orkid__: yes ;)
<orkid__> allee: care to share? :)
<LeeJunFan> allee: say yes again :p
<orkid__> the response will then be, "proceed." :)
<allee> orkid__: somewhre on archive.ubuntu.com there'sa netboot.tar.gz
<orkid__> k tx, i'll check it out.
<allee> orkid__: you can boot via PXE
<mhb> LeeJunFan: #kubuntu-testers will be a better channel for that
<mhb> LeeJunFan: I'll try it
<allee> orkid__: there's also FAI in universe, work started to port fresch fai 3.0 to edgy
<mhb> LeeJunFan: oh, floppies are a pain
<orkid__> allee: what i meant was a local (floppy, grub, usb) boot with install from the net (or isos on hd would be ok too)
<LeeJunFan> mhb: ah thanks, that's a new one by me. :) too many stinking channels to keep track of.
<mhb> LeeJunFan: it's a new one, actually
<mhb> LeeJunFan: it stinks a bit now because it's new and mostly empty
<mhb> LeeJunFan: but I'm trying to get a freshener :o)
<LeeJunFan> mhb: yeah, the whole media:/ thing with dappers kde was a pain as well with floppies. Here I was glad to see media gone thinking floppies links with open office and such would work better only to have the floppy not work at all.
<orkid__> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/ is where it's at. tx again.
<allee> orkid__: if it's possible in debian it should be possible in kubuntu too, because both use the 'same' installer
<orkid__> allee: that's what i figured, but haven't seen the process described anywhere, and couldn't find the installer images anywhere before now.
<allee> orkid__: you no CD drive locally?  Floppies are a pain ;)
<allee> orkid__: curious why do you want to boot via net?  No local CDROM drive?  Automise installation? ...?
<allee> s/boot/install/
<orkid__> allee: i don't want to waste CD's burning them. so i'd rather use the net install (and boot from a usb). i do it with fedora that way (just dd a boot.img onto a small usb stick, boot and install from there).
<orkid__> allee: fedora/ubuntu update their distros every 6 months (or less even it seems now with edgy) and the burned discs soon become garbage (i don't have any cdrw's either)
<orkid__> anyway, i'm going to try this out. tx again. l8r
<allee> orkid__: okay.  A little USB image sounds like fun, but I only use netboot with PXE and preseeding and now FAI
<orkid__> actually, before i run off, is the installer the same for ubuntu as kubuntu? (i would think not). archive.ubuntu.com doesn't have any edgy images...
<orkid__> edgy (kubuntu)..
<allee> orkid__: installer is the same.  'Only differece' is a preseeding file that installed different package sets
<allee> ^^ on the CDROM/DVD
<orkid__> allee: is the preseed in the boot.img, or kubuntu vs. ubuntu selected on boot ?
<allee> orkid__: when the select a installation method the booted kernel get different path on preseed files that feed different values into the installer
<orkid__> k, i'll give it a go. it'll prolly explain itself as i start (you're right,  it makes obvious sense the the installer would be the same b/w [k|x] ubuntu|debian.
<orkid__> l8r
<Tonio_> allee: not at the moment, but I think about :)
<Tonio_> probably toonight or this we :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I worry about kipi-plugins.... I uploaded at 5 am UTC, all builds are finished for a very long time, and nothing on the repos....
<Tonio_> I don't understand what happen
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'm working on your patches on both 3.5.4 and 3.5.5
<_Sime> Tonio_: will 3.5.5 be in edgy??
<Tonio_> _Sime: riddell is gonna ask for uvf exception yes
<Tonio_> I'll put the packages on my repo waiting for their approval, and for 3.5.4, that'll be uploaded toonight
<_Sime> Tonio_: is 3.5.5 even released???
<_Sime> don't thinkso
<mhb> _Sime: it's not yet official
<mhb> _Sime: but I guess it will be any day now
<_Sime> or not yet out?
<mhb> _Sime: yes, not yet
<Tonio_> _Sime: not officially :)
<marseillai> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<marseillai> it seems that hal-management for removable devices don't work in edgy with kde -media-manager _Sime 
<Tonio_> hum, possible fix for kate :)
<Tonio_> kool
<_Sime> marseillai: please explain
<marseillai> _Sime: don't hate me please! :)
<marseillai> i allways come with problems for you
<marseillai> _Sime: in media:/ if you make a right click on a device and click on property you can select in mount tab some mount options as mount point or things like that. it worked in dapper with kde 3.5.4 it doesn't work in edgy
<_Sime> marseillai: we don't use media:/
<marseillai> you can do the same in /media/ normally! i check
<_Sime> marseillai: does it work in /media?
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> no
<_Sime>  ( The changes to fstab maybe have messed things up a bit too)
<marseillai> you can try this but it still don't work
<marseillai> _Sime: ftp://marseillai.homelinux.org/media.png shows the config windows for this as you can see i specify /media/dd_usb as mount point but my usb hard drive is mount on /media/SEA_DISK
<_Sime> marseillai: I'm not sure if those "generic mount options" in the properties window have even worked.
<marseillai> _Sime: yes in dapper it was working so fine
<marseillai> every options was working
<_Sime> I'm confused. What does chaning options there suposed to achieve? It doesn't remount the disk or anything.
<marseillai> it can for example change the mount point
<marseillai> for example i've two apn! and both of them was mount on the same mount point with this option!
<ryanakca> why does amarok's now playing display in the bottum left corner of the window not display properly? http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/amarok.png
<marseillai> now it don't work
* ryanakca is looking threw https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs-search?field.distribution=ubuntu&field.sourcepackagename=amarok&search=Search
<marseillai> _Sime: 
<ryanakca> not reported yet, but it looks like an easy fix type thing.... if only I know how
<_Sime> marseillai: it doesn't seem to do anything useful for me though.
<_Sime> marseillai: if anything, it should be removed.
<marseillai> _Sime: perhaps but it's a functionnality asked by many people before it came with kde 3.5.4 and now it doesn't work anymore
<_Sime> marseillai: similar functionality is in kde-system-settings.
<marseillai> i would be happy to see where .... :|
<_Sime> marseillai: kde-system-settings -> Advanced -> Disks & Filesystems
<marseillai> i look
<marseillai> _Sime: this is for /etc/fstab! it doesn't manage HAL devices
<marseillai> it's not the same thing
<_Sime> marseillai: what is the difference?
<marseillai> the difference is that /etc/fsatb cant differentiate one device from an other! hal can.
<marseillai> so i can mount each device where i want
<_Sime> I'm trying that out in dapper now...
<gnomefreak> jdong: who is on the backports team in here?
<gnomefreak> oops -jdong
<_Sime> marseillai: ok, it did change the mountpoint. The dialog is not very clear about when things happen though.
<_Sime> marseillai: I'll have a play with it on edgy this weekend if I get time. and see if it is broken or not.
<marseillai> but you agree it work and it's useful
<_Sime> marseillai: it is rather "techie", IMHO.
<marseillai> _Sime: to me it's not a real problem i've broke my second apn but i had many vote for this feature request on kde-bugzilla ...
<_Sime> ok
<_Sime> I'll keep it in mind.
<_Sime> :)
<orkid__> install with the amd64 installer went great (ubuntu base system + kubuntu). however, have problems with akgregator: when i choose a news item to read, something tiny shows up in the bottom window, not the expected article (a font issue perhaps?)
<rouzic> Hi Riddell
<orkid__> it seems like the article is there (links are there... but again, nottext, just an underlined underscore character)
<orkid__> this doesn't happen with the akgregator in 606
<rouzic> imbrandon: I have a problem with a Edgy
<rouzic> bug
<mhb> rouzic: what is it? (This is actually no technical support, but ...) :o)
<orkid__> sry
<rouzic> mhb: In Edgy, wireless not working in a MacBook
<rouzic> is problem with a modules madwifi
<rouzic> This problem happens from the Knot2
<mhb> rouzic: I think it was reported, wasn't it?
<rouzic> In addition, I know many people who him is impossible to use the wifi in his portable one, these portable ones they are not of Apple
<rouzic> mhb: yes
<rouzic> But he has not been a confirmee in launchpad
<rouzic> I believe that it is the serious urgent one, and that it must be solved before the stable version is published
<Ingmar^> does edgy have AIGLX by default ? I mean, the xserver it runs on, has AIGLX ? or is that disabled by default ?
<mhb> Ingmar^: AFAIK no and no
<Ingmar^> mhb: thanks for your answer
<mhb> rouzic: you can confirm it if you didn't report it :o)
<Ingmar^> i'm trying to figure out why I can't play an xvid fluently using xv on either vlc, mplayer or xine
<Ingmar^> ati radeon mobiity 9000 R250 card, 1.6 ghz pentium m
<Ingmar^> used to work on dapper, probably worked on edgy, but for some reason, i notice alot of framedrops lately ( and i'm not sure if they were there right after i update to edgy )
<mhb> rouzic: I understand is a really painful problem
<mhb> rouzic: but I doubt Kubuntu developers can do much about it
<rouzic> mhb:I confirm it, go proving all the unstable versions and in none it works
<mhb> rouzic: they do mostly KDE stuff, Kubuntu shares lower-level programs with Ubuntu (kernel too - ubuntu kernel channel is #ubuntu-kernel)
<rouzic> Mhb: I use wifi for Internet, me it is impossible to install it since I need Internet, and it is really troublesome to be using Mac OS.
<rouzic> Thanks Mhb
<mhb> rouzic: I can't promise they'll answer but they're responsible for the kernel (and this bug is a kernel bug, from the looks of it)
<mhb> rouzic: you are welcome
<rouzic> Thanks for all mhb ;)
<mhb> Ingmar^: hm ... never happened to me
<mhb> Ingmar^: but I haven't played any XviD movie lately, DivX works fine
<xeros> Ingmar^: and what xvinfo says?
<GNUro> hi
<orkid__> i have a problem with SystemSettings/Advanced/LoginManager (Administrator Mode...) clicking on administrator mode gives a red outline with nothing in the middle and no box for a root password. can anyone try this? (kubuntu 6.10 beta +uni+multi+restricted, updated.
<orkid__> (610 amd64)
<mhb> orkid__: isn't k-testers better for this? 
<Ingmar^> xeros: looking ...
<mhb> orkid__: I have 386 but I can try
<mhb> orkid__: negative, works here
<Ingmar^> xeros: xvinfo doesn't give me any errors, just alot of info
<orkid__> mhb: sry, i thouight i was in there.
<Ingmar^> mhb: XviD & DivX should be the same for playback, not ?
<orkid__> mhb: tx for trying neway.
<mhb> Ingmar^: at least similar, I guess
<Ingmar^> does "smooth video playback" ( ie without noticeable framedrops ) depend on ? dri ?
<Ingmar^> should be possible with an opensource radeon driver, not ?
<xeros> Ingmar^: do you have something like 'Adaptor #0: ATI Radeon Video Overlay"'?
<xeros> Ingmar^: it's not dri related
<Ingmar^> yes, I got exactly that
<xeros> Ingmar^: I have Radeon Mobility U1 (IGP 200M) on my laptop with edgy and Xvideo works fine
<xeros> Ingmar^: maybe some other application is using yours Xv port
<Ingmar^> and how do i find out about that ?
<xeros> Ingmar^: I've found that www browser (konqueror or firefox) may use Xv with KMplayer or other plugin plays streaming media (even only audio) and that can be why Xv is not available in other apps in the same time
<Ingmar^> xeros: exactly what i was thinking, videos started play choppy after i watched something in kmplayer
<Ingmar^> xeros: maybe it doesn't 'release' that port ,
<Tonio_> _Sime: kickermedia patch doesn't work with 3.5.5, I'm porting it
<orkid__> amarok 143's last.fm streaming won't work without libxine-extracodecs... should this be a dependency?
<xeros> Ingmar^: I tried it now and it works, KMplayer releases the xv port and after I close it I can use other xv enabled players
<orkid__> a stream can be 'played' but there's no audio (obvious, since there's no codec installed for it... but not msg or anything)
<Ingmar^> xeros: any other ideas as to what's wrong ?
<_Sime> Tonio_: what has changed?
<Tonio_> _Sime: dunno, but I'll port the patch, odn't worry
<Tonio_> _Sime: you'll get the sources with adapted patches on my repo
<xeros> Ingmar^: and does it work after reboot?
<Ingmar^> xeros: last time i rebooted didn't change anything
<xeros> Ingmar^: do you have something like 'Adaptor #0: ATI Radeon Video Overlay"' in xvinfo?
<ryanakca> 3join #amarok
<Ingmar^> xeros: yes, i have that
<ryanakca> oops, sorry, missed the shift on the three
<Ingmar^> xeros: is that good or bad ?
<xeros> Ingmar^: it's good :)
<xeros> Ingmar^: do you use opensource ati/radeon driver of ati's fglrx
<xeros> ?
<Ingmar^> xeros: i use the opensource radeon driver
<jdong> everyone knows that fglrx's xv is borked on Xorg 7.1, right?
<jdong> the best workaround I've found is run Xgl (sadly) :D
<xeros> Ingmar^: so am I, I don't like fglrx
* jdong wishes his card is supported by the OSS driver
<Ingmar^> jdong: does that affect the opensource radeon driver ?
<jdong> Ingmar^: not that I am aware. I said fglrx :)
<Ingmar^> <jdong> everyone knows that fglrx's xv is borked, right? <= corrected that for you ;-)
<jdong> Ingmar^: AVIVO/TexturedVideo was pretty good in Dapper
<jdong> Ingmar^: at least for me it was a charm
<xeros> jdong: I've read that on the new fglrx driver works xv in xorg 7.1
<jdong> xeros: 8.29.1?
<jdong> I don't think so... I vaguely remember testing it
<jdong> and the release notes still say it's borked
<Ingmar^> they dropped support for my card with 8.24.... so it's not really an option
<jdong> Ingmar^: if your card is that old, fglrx would be a nightmare
<jdong> fglrx only works like a charm on the X-series
<jdong> :D
<xeros> jdong: yes, release notes say that it's broken, but I've read that it works on one forum
<jdong> xeros: I'll try it again some time this weekend
<jdong> but I doubt it...
<xeros> jdong: wait a moment, I'll try to find this forum
<Ingmar^> is there any other driver i could try, to see if the issue is with the radeon driver ?
<Ingmar^> like vesa/mesa ?
<mhb> good night, devs 
<Ingmar^> night mhb
<Ingmar^> which package contains the "xv" module ?
<EnolaGay> hi all
<xeros> jdong: sorry, I can't find that forum, everything I remember it was prononix/pronix/protonix/pro*nix (I don't remember exactly :( ) forum, there was weblog on the older ati propetiary drivers and I was looking there from time to time for comments on the new drivers
<EnolaGay> Does anyone else has problems with kontact in edgy while clicking on the News button? I got an error message: "Cannot load part for news. Library files for "libknodepart.la" not found in paths."
<xeros> ok, I'm going to sleep, too... good night everyone...
<EnolaGay> Btw. I am very impressed from stability and starting time of edgy. Except this minor bug I have only found one more. Everything else works fine until now. Edgy looks much more LTS then Dapper ;)
<xeros> one more thing...
<xeros> Riddell: here (http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=18033&action=view) you have a patch for kde bug #135045 related to kate crashes on kde 3.5.5
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135045 in general "Crash on various occasions" [Crash,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135045
<EnolaGay> Should I make a bug report for this. I haven't found an entry in launchpad but this has nothing to say.
<xeros> Ingmar^: libxv1, libxvmc1, and I'm out now... see you tommorow
<Ingmar^> laters
<Ingmar^> xeros: goes without saying, but thanks :)
<EnolaGay> Ok, found the bug
<EnolaGay> knode should be added to main and kontact or the entry News should be removed
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-07
<EnolaGay> For someone who is interested. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/64448
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64448 in kdepim "news part doesn't work in Kontact in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<EnolaGay> Good night everybody.
<EnolaGay> and thanks for edgy :)
<nixternal> bug 36247
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36247 in kdepim "Kontact sidebar with knode even if knode not installed" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36247
<nixternal> the search tool is amazing
<Tonio_> _Sime: just finished to port the patch to 3.5.5
<Tonio_> 5 lines modified on a file
<Tonio_> nothing that should impact your stuff
<nixternal> how is 3.5.5?
<Tonio_> nixternal: great !
<nixternal> im kind of scared to mess with it right now since xorg-driver-fglrx is still trashed
<nixternal> oh well, didn't take much, but you just sold me Tonio_ ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: only known issue at the moment is unstability with kate, but I have a patch to test...
<nixternal> rogert hat
<nixternal> i cannot find the kde 3.5.5 link anymore for the repos...link me please ;)
<jdong> xeros: phoronix, yes,
<gnomefreak> http://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages
<gnomefreak> http://kubuntu.org edgy Release
<gnomefreak> or that one i cant remember
<gnomefreak> nixternal: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ edgy main
<gnomefreak> wonder how i got the other ones :(
<gnomefreak> update checks repos i dont even have
<bddebian> Howdy
<nixternal> alrighty..updating to 3.5.5 now
<DaSkreech> Hi guys
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> So what's new?
<DaSkreech> I've been out for like 3 weeks
* DaSkreech falls asleep on the floor
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> mhb: we dont support dist-upgrades from breezy and hoary, iirc
<imbrandon>  not directly , breezy to dapper to edgy
<DaSkreech> HOW DO YOU PLAN ON ENFORCING THAT?
<Hobbsee> true
<DaSkreech> Ack caps
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: easy.  packages break if they do.
* DaSkreech falls asleep on the keyboard
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, simple, say sorry you broke your system
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: we only support the current stable with the replaces, provides, etc
<Hobbsee> ie, the transitional packages only are from breezy-->dapper, and dapper--> edgy
<DaSkreech> What's on the feature list of r edgy?
<DaSkreech>  Powermanger 
<DaSkreech>  Looks pretty
<DaSkreech> Anything else?
<Jucato> KubuntuKDEMedia, KDE System Settings
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, wow read the last 3 release notes pages ;)
<DaSkreech> I can't sell people on System settings :)
<imbrandon> *and it was soo peacefull before*
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, who are we "selling" to ?
* Jucato whistles...
<DaSkreech> A) Linux Luddites
<DaSkreech> B) People who think that Computers are nightmares :)
<DaSkreech> Though I guess I really should put them on Dapper
<DaSkreech>  But edgy is so pretty :-(
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, that makes no sense, how is that remotely development related
<DaSkreech> Well... I guess features would have to be developed?
<DaSkreech> It's 3:00 AM give me a break
<imbrandon> we are well past feature freeze
<DaSkreech> I've also been out of the loop for three weeks
<mhb> Hobbsee: really? Didn't know that, sorry
<imbrandon> right thats why i said read up ;)
<Jucato> or sleep first then read up :)
<DaSkreech> Good idea
<DaSkreech>  has DU gone yet?
<imbrandon> DU ?
<DaSkreech> Akademy finished I think
<mhb> good morning
<Jucato> some things look better after some sleep :P
<DaSkreech> Morning mhb
<DaSkreech> Oh and good morning imbrandon and Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: The google campus thingy
<mhb> Hobbsee: how come it's not supported when the releases still are?
<imbrandon> UDS ? ubuntu developers summit , thats in november
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech>  Good :)
* DaSkreech goes to create Lil zs
<mhb> Hobbsee: my common sense told me the people who use those two are more likely to upgrade
<Hobbsee> mhb: tell them to upgrade from breezy --> dapper, then dapper --> edgy.  otherwise, you're right
<imbrandon> mhb, becosue thats not the upgrade path ( and hoary is at the EOL )
<Hobbsee> mhb: the transitional packages are all messed if you try to skip releases
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Are we going to be using pdiffs in edgy?
<Hobbsee> say wha?
<imbrandon> no
* Hobbsee doesnt know what they are
* Hobbsee is running out the door
<DaSkreech> damn :-(
<mhb> Hobbsee: hm, I find it a bit silly (downloading twice as much data just even though you don't need 1/2 ) but ok
<DaSkreech> is there a kickoff package?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, no
<Hobbsee> mhb: then download an iso :P
<Hobbsee> and clean install
<mhb> Hobbsee: personal data anyone ? :o) 
<Hobbsee> mhb: and backup /home.  duh :P
<mhb> Hobbsee: I know there is always a way (back up,install,restore)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> well, most people make those backups anyway
<mhb> Hobbsee: It's not for me, you know .o) I just find it a bit silly and inconvenient, that's all
<mhb> Hobbsee: your way is what I would do in Slackware, not Ubuntu :o)
<Hobbsee> well, you can try
<Hobbsee> you just might have some more problems
<imbrandon> mhb, you will end up with tons o broken stuff becouse of the transitions
<imbrandon> thas like going directly from woody to sid
<imbrandon> ;)
<mhb> yeah, I guess so
<Hobbsee> ditto unofficial repos
<mhb> there's no use of doing it with these two but can't we somehow avoid it for the future?
<Hobbsee> how, sorry?
<mhb> somehow stabilize the meta-packages, test if it's working and fix bugs in the upgrade process (that's more of my work)
<mhb> etc
<mhb> or improve the upgrade process so that it doesn't break (almost) anything
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> mhb: poke me about this stuff when i come home again, and am here for a while.  i've been thinking about this stuff too
* Hobbsee has to be at work in 2 min.  ouch
<mhb> I guess most of the people should stay with Dapper anyway, but Edgy+1 should be more "not edgy" again, right?
<mhb> Hobbsee: ok, see you
<Jucato> excuse me, is mornfall the only one able to change/fix Adept?
<Jucato> kde bug 133388
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133388 in general "Manage Repositories is disabled" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133388
<mhb> anyone can do it
<Jucato> ah ok. just wondering if it has any hope of being fixed before final release. otherwise we have an incomplete Adept..
<mhb> Jucato: yeah, there are some more, like bug 47181
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47181 in ept "broken localisation support" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47181
<Jucato> ouch...
<mhb> Jucato: so we have 50% of adept translated because a bug's somewhere in it
<Jucato> not good, not good at all... :(
<mhb> Jucato: well, my hands are tied :o) as you know, I am but a simple tester
<Jucato> yeah... I hope someone fixes it. as we both can't... :(
<mhb> wow, it looks like everything's disabled there for me
<mhb> almost
<Riddell> Tonio_: if kipi-plugins hasn't appeared that's because it'll be stuck in NEW
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah kamion told me...
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a url to check the new queue ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: source new is at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue
<Riddell> but I'm yet to find anything showing binary new
<imbrandon> Riddell, thats binary and source , see some say (source) and some say (arch) 
<imbrandon> btw moins
<imbrandon> also the icons show the open box is source, the closed box is binary
<Riddell> ah, but of course :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks, I forgot that one existed
<Riddell> **  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ dapper main    should work
<Riddell> sebas: ^^
<Riddell> mhb: ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: I should give you the link the new 3.5.5 packages with sime's patches and a fix for kate segfault
<Riddell> for i386 only, others uploading now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also uploaded 3.5.4 package with _Sime's changes
<mhb> thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: bah, now we're all out of sync
<Riddell> Tonio_: got the links to the patches?
<Tonio_> Riddell: will send them to you once I confirm the kate patch works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: will ping you in a moment
<freeflying> Riddell: do we need firefox-themes-kubuntu?
<toma> Tonio_: when you have a second can you help me?
<toma> or Riddell...
<Riddell> toma: hi
<toma> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> freeflying: I don't know if it's technically possible, it wasn't the last time I looked (firefox was just hard coded to use the ubuntu theme) but they did say that was going to change
<toma> Riddell: I want to depend on libkmime, which is part of the kdepim source package, but I can not find a header package for that...
<Riddell> toma: got an example of a header file you would like?
<toma> Riddell: kmime_message.h
<toma> Riddell: linking is no problem, libkmime is fine. Only the -dev package seems missing
<Riddell> toma: it looks like it just isn't installed by kdepim, although I'm not sure why not looking at the Makefile.am 
<Riddell> toma: you'd need to ask kdepim dudes if there's a reason it isn't installed (i.e. the API is private) 
<toma> Riddell: eiks
<toma> Riddell: ok, will do that. 
<Tonio_> toma: I'm not very available today sorry...
<toma> Riddell: pending the answer on that question, should I import a copy and link statically, or only copy the headers and depend on the package?
<nuku> hi.. why does the kdebase package has got a Build-Conflicts: nvidia-glx?
* Hobbsee is back
* Hobbsee waves
<sivang> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey sivang! 
* Hobbsee thought sivang wasnt a kde-type person
<sivang> I'm still undecisive. I was once a KDE only user, FYI :)
<sivang> I have both kubnutu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed now, I'm using application from KDE interchangbly.
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<sivang> Konqueror seems to succed where no browser has succeded before.
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee thumps konq
* Hobbsee has a severe dislike of konq as a web browser
<Hobbsee> hey neoncode 
<sivang> Hobbsee: why so?
<neoncode> hey Hobbsee 
<neoncode> I just installed Kubuntu Knot 3. =)
<sivang> I'm also curious about KDE packaging as well ;-)
<Hobbsee> sivang: it doesnt handle one of my 3 bank sites.  at all.
<Hobbsee> sivang: not that different to gnome
<sivang> Hobbsee: handle all of mine , while firefox can't , and it managd quite well with visitscotland.com while firefox just *chocked* to death
<Hobbsee> sivang: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> sivang: i hit the https:// bank bug.
* highvoltage thinks konqueror is quite a good web browser
<Hobbsee> which makes it useless for that banking site, if i try to use it
<neoncode> Hey, how stable is Knot 3?
<Hobbsee> should be.  ish
<Hobbsee> enough
<Hobbsee> as stable as any of it id
<Hobbsee> *is
<neoncode> Right.
<neoncode> I just installed it and told adept to install mplayer-mozilla and it said it would break. However I hade't applyed updates at that point so i'm doing that now then I'll try again.
<Hobbsee> try with apt-get
* Hobbsee wonders if adept is being worked on in kubuntu ever again.
<neoncode> Has adept being abandoned?
<neoncode> *been
<Hobbsee> neoncode: not abandoned per se.  i'm not sure.  i'd have to look up the logs to see exactly what was said.
<neoncode> Well, what's replaceing it?
<Hobbsee> dunno
<neoncode> Hmmm. Oh how close is Edgy to a full release?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if they'll examine smart again.  maybe it's not mature enough yet
<Hobbsee> um.  about 20 days or something?  
<Hobbsee> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Hobbsee> i've been meaning to combine them.
<neoncode> Ohh.
<neoncode> Oh, is it possible to make the bootup screen, the usplash thing, display all the system messages again?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> just dont ask me how
<Hobbsee> i believe a combination of any or all of esc, ctrl, shift, etc will do it
<Hobbsee> nice new artwork on g-p-m, btw
<Hobbsee> looks like a real battery now :)
<mhb> Hobbsee: you have time now?
<Hobbsee> mhb: yep.  heya :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> Riddell: heya. [whisper]   when will 3.5.5 be released?  are you releasing it?  [/whisper] 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 11th is the official date
<Riddell> I've asked for an UVF exception
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahhh...so i see.  that wasnt there when i last looked.
<Riddell> if we get that I'll probably upload toot sweet since we can't really wait for long with big changes like that
<Hobbsee> any word on the exception yet?
<Riddell> not yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how are the dapper packages?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ie, are they made?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: made and uploaded
<Riddell> testing now welcome
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay.
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ dapper main
<Hobbsee> Riddell: excellent.
* Hobbsee nods
<mhb> Riddell: is the kde bug 135O45 fixed in the packages ? It's marked as resolved...
<Hobbsee> kde 135045
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135045 in general "Crash on various occasions" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135045
<Riddell> mhb: I believe Tonio_ uploaded that to the ubuntu archive, it's not in the 3.5.5 packages yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, so will it be?
<nuku> Riddell: could you explain to me why kdebase has Build-Conflicts: nvidia-glx please?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kde release dude is making new kdelibs and kdebase tars so I'll rebuild with them
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nice, okay
<Riddell> nuku: not sure I'm afraid, we probably get that from debian, try looking in the changelog
<nuku> Riddell: it's not mentioned there :(
<nuku> some other packages seem to mention it: "Please never ever build your opengl based packages with nvidia-glx package installed." ..hmm
<Riddell> 14:09 < MadCoder> Riddell: because if you don't do so, the kdebase depends upon nvidia-glx because of the shlibs
<Riddell> 14:09 < MadCoder> that's me that put the build-conflict
<Riddell> nuku: ^^
<nuku> ok thank you.. so i guess it will be fine for a personal build :)
<Riddell> for local use, yes
<Riddell> but not if sharing with others
<nuku> yep sure..
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I uploaded sime stuff for 3.5.4
<Tonio_> Riddell: I had to port the patches for 3.5.5, I tested them and that's fine.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm emailing the patches to you.
<sivang> I wonder, the only active channel during the weekend seems to be this :)
<sivang> that is, highly active
<Hobbsee> sivang: the non-idiotic one, anyway
* Hobbsee rolls her eyes at -devel
<sivang> Hobbsee: what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> sivang: see the "she?" comment?  yes, duh.  she. i'm unlikely to make a typo over my own gender.  then he doesnt even get the joke afterwards.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I sent a second mail for kdelibs, I have a patch for kate segfault. works for me, but I wait for other feedbacki to report it works on kde bts
<sivang> Hobbsee: ah, sorry, I must have ignored it automatically then
<Hobbsee> sivang: was a while ago
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm leaving today, will not be there toonight so if you have questions, it is for now :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: make sure that your machine stays up this time :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it will :) don't worry about it :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<sivang> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya sivang
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's the plan for upgrading kopete?  i dont have a fast build machine at the moment.  aside from that, how does the base tarball get generated for it?
* Hobbsee is now confused.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll have time on monday to work on kopete if you want
<Tonio_> I finished the work for kipi-plugins and kde-guidance.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'd appreciate that, thanks
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and do tell me how you do it :)
<Hobbsee> when they've only released 0.12.3 in the kdenetwork source
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: email me your infos (latest sources url etc...) I'll do it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: latest source is the kde 3.5.5 source, latest kopete is the one currently in edgy.
<Tonio_> Riddell: received my mails ?
<Hobbsee> i've yet to find a changelog for 0.12.3, actually
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah I have to compare the versions....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: want an email reminder anywya about it?
<Tonio_> we can patch kdenetwork if the diff is acceptable size, but it that's too big, I think we'll have to separate it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes that would be nice since I don't have the full kopete historic
<Tonio_> I remember we separated it from kdenetwork once
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: we've split it before.  
<Tonio_> that's all I know :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's still split
<Hobbsee> we could always shove it back in kdenetwork, if we wanted, but they seem to like releasing out of cycle
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let's rediscuss this on monday okay ?
<Tonio_> I'll have to focus on someone else this WE hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: will do.
<Hobbsee> oh, it's only sunday morning, not monday morning.
<Hobbsee> sorry, Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> she's not there very often :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: smart, focussing on a woman.
<Hobbsee> enjoy
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: heh, no problem don't worry, just that she's only there 3 days in a week; so she doesn't accept the computer during that time hehe :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: focussing on THE woman :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sounds good to me.  yes.  the woman.  
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> leaving ;) seya on monday
<Hobbsee> cya
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you wanna test something usefull on that we, how about testing wengophone ?
<Tonio_> you'll find it on my repo : http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> may do
* Hobbsee has to sleep, go to work again, and actually do her comp tute today.
<freeflying> Tonio_:  Hobbsee can you reproduce malone #35760
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35760 in scim-qtimm "dapper f5: konsole transparency" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35760
<Tonio_> a few issues but I think riddell and imbrandon have managed to do interesting things with it :)
<Tonio_> freeflying: I have to leave, will look at that on monday. that bug is on my todo list.
<freeflying> Tonio_: thanks
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i dont use skim
<Hobbsee> freeflying: works fine here.
<freeflying> Hobbsee: thanks, seems I'd reject it :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i believe it was due to skim stuff, henc ei could never reproduce it
<freeflying> Hobbsee: when they use en_US locale, skim scim scim-qtimm stuffs will not be used indeed, so I wonder how can tghey interfere
<Hobbsee> freeflying: at least that's what we found the cause of it was
<Hobbsee> but i'd get the skim type people to test on 3.5.5 and see if it's still there
<freeflying> Hobbsee: but I can not reproduce, and the author too  :)
<Hobbsee> good point
<freeflying> Hobbsee: thanks
<freeflying_> how can malone #52670 be a bug to kubuntu?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52670 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird uses konqueror as web browser" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52670
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: in the way we set the default browser settings
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: ya, so it isn't a bug to kubuntu
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: well, we should be setting the xxx-alternatives, or something like ti
<Hobbsee> so that the default browser in kde is the same all over, for each user
<Jucato> x-www-browser
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: I don't think so, in kubuntu, the default should be konqueror, not the orthers
<Jucato> or www-browser?
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: yes, but what if you change it?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that's them
<Hobbsee> whichever
<Jucato> heh...
* Jucato likes butting in... :(
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: I'd prefer reject it
<freeflying_> :)
<Hobbsee> to squish another bug, yes :P
<freeflying_> heh
<fdoving> wouldn't running 'update-alternatives' from k-d-s be a nice way? 
<fdoving> or make a program to do it, like a wizard or something. easily undoable of course, with a config that apt wont reset every time k-d-s is updated.
<sebas> Riddell: Installing the dapper packages now
<marseillai> Riddell: kdevelop-dev package don't depend on automake and autoconf but it is needed to use kdevelop. is it normal ?
<fdoving> marseillai: yes, kdevelop-dev depends on kdevelop,which depends on automake and autoconf etc.
<marseillai> fdoving: sudo apt-get remove automake1.9 remove only automake so kdevelop don't seem to depend on it
<marseillai> it should but it isn't
<marseillai> no?
<marseillai> may be i'm wrong
<fdoving> sorry, my bad, misread. it recommends automake and autoconf.
<marseillai> yes for kdevelop
<marseillai> but i think kdevelop-dev should depend on it an not only recommand it
<Tm_T> what is "apt-index-watch" ?
<jeroenvrp> apt-index-watcher
<fdoving> Tm_T: it's used to rebuild the apt-front indexes when you, for example run 'apt-get update' or 'aptitude update' instead of say adept -> fetch updates, or synaptics -> update.
<jeroenvrp> do I need it? it eats 100% cpu every aprox. few sec.
<fdoving> it does what i just wrote to :)
<fdoving> -to
<jeroenvrp> fdoving: I just noticed it today after the daily upgrade
<jeroenvrp> fdoving: what it does is known, but why should it take up 100% every 5 sec
<Tm_T> fdoving: ok, I use only apt-get, and now that stuff eats my cpu
<fdoving> that's probably not intentional.
<jeroenvrp> fdoving: thats what I presume
<fdoving> not for long anyway.. and if it doesn't already, it should be patched to run at lowest priority possible.
<jeroenvrp> ok; but do we really needed
<jeroenvrp> need it?
<fdoving> if you use apt-get/aptitude for all your package-stuff, no.
<Tm_T> mooh, I reboot, maybe that frees my cpu ->
<Riddell> sebas: any luck with 3.5.5
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> marseillai: yes, you can use kdevelop with non C/C++ languages
<sebas> Riddell: Looks good, no regressions on dapper.
<sebas> I'm now upgrading this installation to Edgy
<Riddell> sebas: excellent
<sebas> Yeah, is 3.5.5 already in Edgy?
<Riddell> sebas: no
<Riddell> but it's on kubuntu.org
<sebas> Not that either is released anyway ;-)
<Riddell> yes
<sebas> Riddell: btw, I'm in Edinburgh for a mid-week in late december with Kim
<sebas> Just so you can book tickets to run away ;-)
<Riddell> sebas: ooh, rocking
<Riddell> sebas: pre-hogmanay?
<sebas> hogmanay?
<Riddell> the big party
<Riddell> last day of the year
<sebas> Ow, that one :)
<sebas> Right before i18("Christmas")
<sebas> 18-23rd indeed
<sebas> So think about a doubledate or something like that
<Riddell> my birthday is the 24th, maybe I should have a party
<Riddell> an early party
* sebas wonders how apt deals with 3.5.5 kde packages in dapper upgrading to edgy
<sebas> Sounds good, we're leaving 22nd, early morning
<Riddell> sebas: the edgy ones on kubuntu.org have a larger version number
<sebas> Ah, cheater ;)
<Riddell> sebas: who do we want to come to the ubuntu summit?
<sebas> What's the pool we can choose from?
<Riddell> we have john tapsell, Sebastian Kuegler, Nuno Pinheiro, Benjamin Meyer, Celeste Lyn Paul and Josef Spillner
<Riddell> but only 5 places
<sebas> Hm, hard decision.
<Riddell> I want you for being cool, nuno for artistry, celeste for usability
<sebas> Though I'm definitely for having Celeste there, meetings without usability peeps are not hip anymore
<Riddell> exactly
<sebas> Yeah, Ben for kcontrol stuff might make a lot of sense as well
* sebas for being cool cannot be underestimated of course ;-)
<Riddell> yes, I've not got hold of him to confirm he can come
<sebas> I'll try not to return with black eye in the morning, btw.
<Jucato> :)
<sebas> I see little direct relation between John, Josef and Ben to Kubuntu otherwise
<sebas> Doesn't make any decision easier though
<sebas> Riddell: I'm thinking about tackling the decoupling of release cycles for UDS, btw.
<Riddell> uh oh
<sebas> 355 and edgy only shows that it makes more sense
<sebas> Not that this situation is too likely to repeat itself in the future, but it would be cool if we could release Kubuntu together with KDE4
<Riddell> sebas: together with kde 4 is uber complex because kde 3 and kde 4 don't sit alongside each other
<sebas> That would be pretty cool for Kubuntu, first platform to release kde4 or something like that ... 
<Riddell> so we'd lose any kde 3 apps not ported to kde 4, like most of extragear and koffice
<sebas> Riddell: Challenging! ;)
<sebas> Hm, I thought it was possible
<sebas> That's an extremely uncomfortable migration path
<Riddell> sebas: well it's possible if you put it in /opt and change the default path, but debian-policy (which is used by ubuntu) says everything much go in /usr
<sebas> Hm, still messy.
<sebas> How does Debian deal with KDE major version bumps? 
<sebas> (i.e. looks like the policy is broken for real world usecases)
<Riddell> sebas: last times it just said that would can only have one kde major version installed at a time
<sebas> Well, that sucks.
<sebas> I mean, realistically, that's just not an option.
<Riddell> which as do-able for kde 1 -> 2 because there weren't that many apps, and for 2 -> 3 the porting was fairly easy
<Tm_T> fdoving: what's wrong with that apt-index-watcher, it keeps eating my cpu
<Riddell> but 3 -> 4 is a tricky port and we have more apps than ever
<sebas> Porting 3 to 4 is probably not easy, if done well.
<sebas> Yeah, all that phonon and solid goodness ... :)
<fdoving> Tm_T: don't know. you can try to stop it, or remove it. '/etc/init.d/apt-index-watcher stop' to stop, and 'update-rc.d -f apt-index-watcher remove' to disable from startup.
<marseillai> <Riddell> marseillai: yes, you can use kdevelop with non C/C++ languages -------->> oki i understand for kdevelop! but for kdevelop-dev packages i think it should be usefull! no?
<Tm_T> fdoving: thanks, I just did kill it =)
<sebas> Where are the 355 edgy packages?
<Tm_T> ahh, loads dropped immediately
<sebas> Same URL as dapper, but s/dapper/edgy?
<fdoving> guess so.
<fdoving> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/
<sebas> Thanks fdoving 
<fdoving> :)
<mhb> um ... what is the preferred way to upgrade from Kubuntu Dapper -> Edgy (i.e. the way that I should test)?
<Jucato> mhb: afaik, just change the "dapper" words into "edgy" in sources.list
<mhb> switch "dapper" to "edgy" in sources.list and then run an upgrade through Adept?
<mhb> Jucato: ok, thanks
<fdoving> we should make a simple script to basically replace dapper/edgy in sources.list, telling users to do it manually is a mess.
<fdoving> it's a oneliner in perl. could make it take two arguments like 'chdist-sources dapper edgy' would replace all dapper instances with edgy.. or something like that.
<fdoving> telling users to run a command is easier than explaining what they should change in what file, and how to save with the text editor. etc.
* sebas wants serenity for Edgy!
<sebas> http://ariya.blogspot.com/2006/10/too-many-lines-will-kill-you.html
<sebas> Riddell: Does it make sense to have klaptopdaemon in kcontrol, or is it me?
<Tm_T> sebas: I'll try that style, thanks for hint
<sebas> Tm_T: Cool :)
<Tm_T> though that possibly doesn't change much in my desktop
<imbrandon> fdoving, sure here is your one liner with no script needed or extra packages installed , tell them " sudo sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list "
<imbrandon> ;)
<Riddell> sebas: if you use kcontrol you're on your own :)
<sebas> Riddell: Ow, right. I accept that as "it's me"
<sebas> Edgy feels smooth and fast, btw.
<sebas> No regressions I've found yet.
<imbrandon> man i wish my c++ was not so rusty, i would really like to see/drive a spec for adept/other package manager
<Riddell> sebas: how did you upgrade?
<imbrandon> YESS !! new hdd just showed up, no more laptop only for me !!!
<sebas> s/dapper/edgy in  sources.list
<sebas> And then dist-upgrade
<sebas> I had to 'manually' install the python packages, those wouldn't upgrade without first removeing the 2.4 stuff
<imbrandon> i dident have to remove them but i had to tell python to manualy install
<imbrandon> s/them/2.4
<imbrandon> they were "held back"
<sebas> Yeah, that's what I did
<sebas> Boils down to put a little more force into it
<imbrandon> Riddell, i think i fixed the usplash issue too earlier today too, if you hear any more complaints please tell them to poke me and i'll relook at it
<Tm_T> sebas: there's multiple things I sorta hate :(
<sebas> Tm_T: Such as?
<Tm_T> I think I take a pic
<sebas> Ok
<Tm_T> or maybe I try to explain afterall :p
<Tm_T> in treeview, there's ugly "buttons" instead of just symbol
<Tm_T> same thing goes in menu
<Tm_T> buttons instead of only symbol
<Tm_T> or hmm, maybe that's my settings, triplechecking
<Tm_T> no, that's in style
<Riddell> imbrandon: what did you do?
<imbrandon> Riddell, removed the --set and added a remove of the old old ( dapper ) alternative and the new alternative and use the weight number to set it higher than dappers ( was 20 dan dappers was 50, so now the wieght is 55 )
<imbrandon> so should work on upgrades from dapper clean still AND not reset ( via --set ) every time k-d-s is uploaded 
<imbrandon> Riddell, did that make sense ?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> Went from :
<imbrandon> update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so 55
<imbrandon> update-alternatives --set usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<imbrandon> update-initramfs -u
<imbrandon> To :
<imbrandon> update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<imbrandon> update-alternatives --remove usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<imbrandon> update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so 55
<imbrandon> update-initramfs -u
<imbrandon> s/55/20 in the first one 
<imbrandon> the --set was causing everyones usplash to be reset to kubuntu no matter what they had set using update-alternatives manualy
<imbrandon> everytime we uploaded k-d-s
<mhb> Riddell: sorry to bother you but the lines from the hwdb-kde were not added into Rosetta like I suggested to you
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: you fixed it?
<imbrandon> gnomefreak,  i'm about 98% sure i have, but some tests would be nice
<mhb> hi kwwii 
<imbrandon> heya kwwii
<gnomefreak> you go it i will remove k-d-s and install it to make sure.
<gnomefreak> ack
<gnomefreak> not sure if i want to do that :(
<gnomefreak> just remembered what that stood for
<gnomefreak> lol
<imbrandon> probably not ;)
<gnomefreak> not too bad
<gnomefreak> i can do this
<gnomefreak> it only removes k-d-s and -desktop
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, make sure its 6.10-55 k-d-s installing ( i dont know if its built yet , i just uploaded it a few hours ago )
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> thats the one
<kwwii> mhb, imbrandon, howdy
<fdoving> imbrandon, yeah i know that -we- can do it easily. the idea is to make it easier for regular users that don't know sed/perl/etc. having a simple command or a button to push, is the way to go imho.
<mhb> kwwii: did you hear the responses to your new battery icon?
<mhb> kwwii: some people (including myself) found the concept good, but the icon itself seems out of place due to the lack of colours
<fdoving> i agree to that. would be nice with some colors.
<fdoving> does it go red when the batterylevel becomes low/critical? 
<kwwii> mhb: I think that is becuase it is an oxygen icon
<kwwii> mhb: I have another idea...just need to sit down and draw it
<kwwii> probably tomorrow or monday
<mhb> kwwii: ok
<kwwii> mhb: thanks for pointing it out
<kwwii> the old one had too much color, the new one too little :p
<sebas> grmpf.
<mhb> kwwii: no problem I'm glad you're open to feedback :o)
<sebas> Linking /bin/sh to /bin/dash rather than /bin/bash has it's drawbacks.
<mhb> sebas: what's the problem?
<imbrandon> sebas, yea it does but its been beat to death on the -devel ML 4 or 5 times each with month long threads soooo
<sebas> ati drivers wouldn't install without changing the link back.
<sebas> Yeah, glad I didn't read those.
* sebas sighs. More errors in the ati installer.
<sebas> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: can't parse dependency -driver-fglrx
<sebas> dpkg-gencontrol: error: error occurred while parsing Depends
<sebas> dh_gencontrol: command returned error code 2304
<sebas> make: *** [binary]  Error 1
<sebas> Anybody any idea?
<sebas> That's the result of 
<sebas> ./ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<imbrandon> no clue , one reason binary drivers suck 
<imbrandon> but i hear ya
<sebas> I'm getting pretty sick of this mess.
<imbrandon> why not just install them instead of building a package ?
<mhb> um... what's the current situation with libdvdcss?
<imbrandon> mhb, what do you mean ?>
<sebas> Hm, funky.
<mhb> it's not available for installation in edgy
<sebas> I've got to recompile my kernel with edgy's compiler obviously.
<imbrandon> mhb, it isnt in any ubuntu official repos ( seveas has it )
<imbrandon> becosue its questionably not legal in most places
<mhb> I know it's a problematic package but is there any other way how to watch my legally bought dvd in (k)ubuntu?
<imbrandon> nope , just install it from seveas's repos
<imbrandon> it wont ever be in the "official" repo though
<mhb> I guess so
<mhb> are we going to tell all users to download it from Seveas' repos?
<imbrandon> mhb, yes and thats how its been since day one
<imbrandon> no change
<mhb> really? I must have forgotten that :o)
<imbrandon> used to tell users to get it from malirat but those are built for sid so seveas are better imho
<imbrandon> but its really just pref
<Tm_T> sebas: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/Serenity-amarok.png
<sebas> Tm_T: With your colorsettings it looks like crap indeed :>
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> sebas: well, it's fine otherwise, but those treeview "buttons" is big minus
<sebas> Tm_T: Yeah
<Tm_T> also notice same button thing in menu
* Tm_T thinks he could move to darker grey
* sebas likes bright and shiny
<Tm_T> well, it's heavy to eyes, atleast here
<Tm_T> sebas: hmm, "CDE" colour scheme seems to be interesting
<Tm_T> sebas: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/Serenity-amarok2.png
<sebas> Tm_T: It fits better with the expanders, but I still don't like the colors, too little contrast
<Tm_T> sebas: true, but I think I'll use this as base to my new colour scheme
<Tm_T> I'm not 100 % sure about white text, but it makes everything lighter :)
* sebas has X now, but the acpi buttons on the thinkpad stopped working
<sebas> kmilo could handle them in dapper
#kubuntu-devel 2006-10-08
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> kate crashes when I click the text
<Tm_T> has something to do with that line hinting
<nixternal> 3.5.5 ey?
<Tm_T> yes
<nixternal> ya, i think tonio has a fix ready for it
<Tm_T> ah I see
<Tm_T> weird that didn't happen before I started play with colours
<nixternal> ya, he warned before upgrading yesterday..that is how i knew the kde version
<Tm_T> =)
<sebas> Tm_T: Did you make a package of serenity?
<Tm_T> sebas: nope
<sebas> Bummer :)
<Tm_T> sebas: why you ask? afraid to compile/make package yourself?
<sebas> Exactly
<sebas> I feel that I've screwed enough already
<Tm_T> I could do package for some testers but no way I take any responsibility of it =)
<sebas> Things kinda work now
<sebas> I would blame someone else if you do, deal? :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> sebas: just compile and install it, it's plain simple
<sebas> I've probably all the -dev crap installed anyway, yes.
<gnomefreak> imbrandon_: seems to work here i removed and installed k-d-s and ran sudo update-initramfs -u and still have ubuntu splash
<nixternal> heh, you know what i find annoying...the fact my monitor goes into power saving mode, and my screensaver starts...and both of these are unchecked, so that they don't happen
<sebas> nixternal: Might be my fault.
<nixternal> it has been doing it since the first day i downloaded edgy..well the screensaver just started ;)
<nixternal> i don't know why it is annoying...as it happens when i am using the other computrer anyways ;)
<sebas> displayconfig might manipulate your dpms setting.
<sebas> It does not touch the screensaver, however.
<sebas> That could be powermanager doing so
<sebas> ~/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc
<sebas> Is there something DPMS related in there?
<nixternal> lemme look
<nixternal> dpmsEnabled=off
<nixternal> dpmsSeconds=18000
<sebas> Hm, that looks fine.
<nixternal> 18000 = 5 hours...which is what displayconfig shows, and it is off there, but it still shuts the monitor down
<sebas> Can you check the actual dpms setting with xset ?
<sebas> xset q
<nixternal> DPMS (Energy Star):
<nixternal>   Standby: 30928    Suspend: 30928    Off: 30928
<nixternal>   DPMS is Disabled
<sebas> Looks sane from a "bug in displayconfig" point of view.
<sebas> Does displayconfig-restore switch on dpms?
<nixternal> i wonder if it is a bug, or if during an upgrade something went silly
<nixternal> hmm..let me try
<sebas> (It should not with your settings)
<nixternal> no, it didn't change it
<sebas> Hm, good.
<sebas> Then it's probably something else
<sebas> In the meantime I've had a look at powermanager, I don't think it switches on kscreensaver
<sebas> it only sets it to blankonly when on battery
<nixternal> ya, i just got a great white X on a blacked out background
<sebas> Ouch.
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/tmp/x.jpg
<nixternal> it isn't a screensaver..i thought it was
<nixternal> it is a broken something or other ;)
<claydoh> sweet, never considered putting stickers on my monitor, now I have a spot for mine :)
<nixternal> lol
* claydoh is usually anti-sticker, anti-advertising
<nixternal> i guess you are anti-gotta-make-some-money
<nixternal> ;)
<claydoh> no
<claydoh> just don't like stickers on stuff mostly :)
<claydoh> the mrs on the other hand....
<nixternal> ya me either..but stickers on my puters, monitors, and lappies are a must...its my way of advertising
<claydoh> bumper stickers, window decals, vanity plates, door magnets
<nixternal> lol
<claydoh> well if i had a lappy, id probably put one, not too big or not too small
<nixternal> bumper stickers on the bumpter == no for me..but a small decal  for the window i will do
<claydoh> but she is advertizing dog agility and flyball, so I have to deal with the dog-mobile
<nixternal> heh...gnome is junk...i am copying over some files, from ~/downloads to ~/downloads/tmp using the File Browser, and it crashes...the Bug Reporting Tool, aka Bug Buddy pops up for DC/DVD Copying
<claydoh> heh
<claydoh> I have not installed gnome in a while
<Tm_T> hmm
<nixternal> no wonder gnome has more "bug duplication" than anyother bug monitoring suite...you fill out that info and it creates a bug report
<nixternal> well...i am running edubuntu on another setup for testing as well
<nixternal> edubuntu should be KDE anyways
<nixternal> more than 75% of the packages are KDE Edu i think
<orkid__> flyball?
<claydoh> orkid__: http://www.flyballdogs.com/, and the team: http://www.flyballdogs.com/flyball_maineiacs/
* claydoh is slowly replacing the Frontage web with something more useful
<orkid__> ic
<claydoh> ooooh 
* claydoh likes serenity deco and style
<nixternal> konversation 1.0.1 is out - bug fixer upper
<Hobbsee> hey all
<orkid__> hi
<sivang> morning all
<DaSkreech> hi
<freeflying> sivang: hey
<sivang> hey dudes
<DaSkreech> sivang: Have I met you before?
<sivang> DaSkreech: I'm not sure, do you recall where? :)
<DaSkreech> Here? :)
<sivang> DaSkreech: probably, but I've only been logged in the channel for long recently, I'm exploting the Kubuntu grounds ;)
<DaSkreech> Is that like postploting? :)
<Hobbsee> hey sivang 
<sivang> hi Hobbsee !
<sivang> DaSkreech: I would know, if I had known what postploting is :-)
<sivang> ah crap, right
* DaSkreech isn't sure what exploting is
<sivang> "I'm *Exploring* Kubuntu grounds"
<sivang> DaSkreech: ^^
<sivang> :)
<DaSkreech> Ahhhh :)
<DaSkreech> Welkome.
<DaSkreech> Edgy?
<DaSkreech> Mann no Kiwii
<DaSkreech> He almost got one of my friends (who is a Kard karrying KDE hater) tio use Kubuntu 
<sivang> DaSkreech: who did?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Is there a plan to have systemm mesages show(able) for the new splash
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no idea.  i think the plan is to have it quiet
<DaSkreech> sivang: Ken He's doing the artwork for the new Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: It's distracting :(
<DaSkreech> I find myself staring at it every time wondering if something is going to fail or wondering if it has failed arleady
* DaSkreech feels like he's back on a Windows box :(
<sivang> DaSkreech: ah right, Ken, I met him over the last UDS :)
<DaSkreech> Mucho respect for him :)
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Well guess I'll register a mild protest Monday
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is going to register a major protest on monday if benc doesnt get her fix it.
<Hobbsee> s/it/in
<DaSkreech> Which fix?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: the bug makes all toshiba notebooks unbootable in normal mode from the -8 and up kernels.
<DaSkreech> Ah A big with pinchers
<mhb> morning
<DaSkreech> Bug even
<Hobbsee> hey mhb 
<DaSkreech> Why isn't Xen in Edgy?
<Hobbsee> it should be there
<Hobbsee> !find xen edgy
<ubotu> Found: gtk-engines-xenophilia, libc6-xen, libexene-smlnj, libjaxen-java, libroxen-123session (and 107 others)
<Hobbsee> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<DaSkreech> Oh I menat on by default
<Hobbsee> it's there
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: think about it.  
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: cd space
<Hobbsee> for a start
<DaSkreech> Right one Cd Distro :-(
<DaSkreech> Knoppix has been cussing about that since pre 4.0 :)
<mhb> there's a installation dvd as well, isn't it?
<imbrandon> mhb, sure but its the same install as the cd ( just has a few extra packages on the dvd but not installed )
<DaSkreech> Yeah but not all people have a DVD
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, that is a weak argument, the lowend systems ( less than $500 ) sold 3 years ago have dvd players
<imbrandon> bah
<mhb> hmm, upgrading Dapper->Edgy is still a pain :oI
<freeflying> mhb: why?
<Hobbsee> mhb: hehe, thought it might be.  what are the errors?
<mhb> some locale trouble, then krita needed a krita-base package which wasn't installed, then /etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc was created in Dapper by a script and in Edgy it's provided in the package (or so the apt said)
<mhb> I'm still waiting for the kubuntu-desktop to install :o) it takes more time in a VM
<Hobbsee> gah.  
<Hobbsee> my laptop's hitting 75C and i'm just browsing the web!
* _Sime wonders if today is a good day to upgrade his primary 'workstation' from dapper to edgy...
<Riddell> _Sime: do it!
<sivang> hey Riddell , what's up?
<imbrandon> woot , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25950/
* imbrandon dances
<_Sime> Riddell: are the nVidia drivers in order in edgy?
<Riddell> _Sime: no idea I'm afraid
<Riddell> sivang: we're just trying to wake sladen up to get him to meeting on tim
<Riddell> time
<_Sime> Riddell: I might upgrade sometime this week while I'm at work, and when Debbie doesn't need anything being served from my computer...
* _Sime wants to play Neverwinter Nights today.
<sivang> Riddell: heh
<sivang> Riddell: kubuntu meetin I suppose?
<freeflying> Riddell: I can't reproduce a bug, and many others can't too, shall I reject it, but the reporter insist that he can reproduce
<\sh> freeflying: which one? :)
<freeflying> \sh: malone #35760
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35760 in scim-qtimm "Only 1 konsole session with transparency" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35760
<mhb> freeflying: that means there is something he forgot to mention
<mhb> freeflying: IMHo
<freeflying> seems \sh use de's locale
<freeflying> \sh: do you use de's locale?
<\sh> or his default profile is not set to transparent and his settings are not working
<\sh> I'll try to reproduce
<freeflying> \sh: thanks
<freeflying> sorry, that guy use da_DK, so anyone here use this? thanks
<mhb> freeflying: it's not that hard to install it, is it?
<freeflying> mhb: sure  :)
<mhb> freeflying: I'll take a look
<\sh> hmmm
<freeflying> mhb: thanks
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> I set one scheme to transparent
<\sh> saved it as "shell" default (which is my default) 
<\sh> restared console, first shell is transparent, second is black
<mhb> same by me
<freeflying> \sh: actrually, when he use da_DK locale, scim stuffs will not be loaded
<mhb> first one transparent, second one black
<Tm_T> mooh, also, if you start konsole, tabbar isn't showing even when it's set to
<\sh> freeflying: i think for de_DE it won't be loaded as well
<Tm_T> until you play back and forth those settings
* mhb will be back after lunch
<\sh> freeflying: at least I don't see any scim/skim icon in my panel
<freeflying> \sh: sure :)
<\sh> I think it's more a konsole bug then scim/skim foo
<silver_hook> Hi, I have a slight problem - I need to know (for an article in TUX) how to install Kopete 0.12.1 (or newer) in Kubuntu with Adept ...and I'm a Gentoo user (and they don't want to hear about compiling :P)
<fdoving> silver_hook: hmm.. there is http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kopete/  but i think it's 0.12.0
<fdoving> hah. found it. imbrandon made some dapper packages.
<fdoving> http://imbrandon.com/packages/pool/dapper/kopete/
<silver_hook> fdoving: thanks :)
<silver_hook> Is this then done in Adapt? The TUX editors are awfully strict when it comes to complete noobie-friendliness :S
<fdoving> ok, hang on then.
<fdoving> i'll explain how i would do it.
<silver_hook> thanks :)
<mhb> Is a question from apt-get while upgrading considered as a bug?
<Jucato> mhb: depends on what question, I guess?
<mhb> apt-get says during Dapper->Edgy upgrade that the file /etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc was created by a script (or by me) but is present in package libqt3-mt so it expects me to choose an action
<mhb> if I did that through Adept that would mean the installation would stop
<mhb> and you would have to then open "Show Details" and choose (N is without problems here)
<Jucato> mhb: not really. it would just "seem" to stop, but if you click on "Show Details" you'll see the same prompt/question
<Jucato> er... yeah :)
<fdoving> silver_hook: ok, open adept manager (kmenu -> system -> adept manager)
<Jucato> it's the same as Synaptic, though
<mhb> Jucato: yep, but do you think we cannot avoid it by "fixing" the file in the package ?
<fdoving> silver_hook: actually, you might be better off with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<silver_hook> fdoving: you just keep talking - i'm on Gentoo, I just need to know and write how to do it :S
<silver_hook> fdoving: thanks, will do :)
<fdoving> silver_hook: or, rarther https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#head-9a7a4519857af012ff775e9c0f15fbce60173676
<Jucato> mhb: I wouldn't really know. There are times when APT really needs to asks questions, like when kdm is being upgraded. I don't think "fixing" would be appropriate in that sense
<fdoving> silver_hook: just replace "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main" with "deb http://imbrandon.com/packages dapper kopete"
<silver_hook> fdoving: thanks again :)
<fdoving> silver_hook: that should be about it.
<mhb> Jucato: yes, the bad thing is that the user won't notice it until he opens the details
<Jucato> mhb: yeah. it's the same with Synaptic actually
<Jucato> I think a better solution would probably to have Adept automatically show the details when user confirmation is needed.
<mhb> Jucato: keeping the old configuration file won't do any harm either (in this case)
<fdoving> hmm.. adept -> manage repositories doesnt't work on edgy.. 
<mhb> fdoving: sadly
<fdoving> that's a regression from dapper.
<mhb> fdoving: kde 133388
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 133388 in general "Manage Repositories is disabled" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133388
<Jucato> regression from dapper?
<fdoving> i found it.
<mhb> fdoving: IIRC Jonathan said he'll look at it
<fdoving> good.. i'm getting nervous about this..  :|
<fdoving> prism2_usb module missing, adept manage repositores doesn't work, apt-index-watcher eats 100% cpu sometimes.. etc.
<Jucato> fdoving: still loving adept? :)
<Jucato> but seriously, adept really needs *a lot* of loving
<fdoving> Jucato: i (almost) never use it.
<Jucato> ok, s/love/like
<mhb> Jucato: +1 and I think everyone know that :o)
<fdoving> i've used apt-get for almost 5 years, can't even get myself to start using aptitude.
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato loves using aptitude because he loves to remove stuff he installed 5-10 minutes earlier
* silver_hook is away now.
* silver_hook has returned.
<Hobbsee> mhb: kubuntu finished installing yet?
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes, in a way
<Hobbsee> mhb: how much damage?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I upgraded and added kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> mhb: right, yep
<mhb> Hobbsee: then I restarted and now I'm left with a black screen when X should start
<Hobbsee> mhb: what brand is the laptop?
<mhb> Hobbsee: it's a virtual machine
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> mhb: boot in it's recovery mode, and grab /var/log/syslog?
<Hobbsee> and pastebin it somewhere?
<mhb> Hobbsee: right away
<Hobbsee> mhb: sounds good
<mhb> hmm, recovery mode booted fine, seems it's some X trouble
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ping?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> Jucato: type /sysinfo ?
<Jucato> Sysinfo for 'ark': Linux 2.6.15-27-k7 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: AMD Sempron 2200+ at 1500 MHz (3003 bogomips), HD: 26/73GB, RAM: 577/1010MB, 114 proc's, 1.29h up
<Jucato> I'm on Dapper
<Hobbsee> Jucato: how do you feel like testing 3.5.5 for us?  on dapper?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i think you're the first dapper tester we've got for this
<Jucato> er... right now?
<Jucato> I'd hate to turn you down... but probably tomorrow afternoon?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: want to add "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355/ dapper main" to your sources list, so that you can get it the next time you update anyway?
<Hobbsee> that way neither you or i cant forget :)
<Hobbsee> s/cant/can/
<Jucato> don't worry, I have really planned to try out 3.5.5
<mhb> Hobbsee: ultra-weird, booted fine with recovery mode, even "kdm" worked
<Jucato> (actually to use it only after it's been announced, but what the heck :P)
<Hobbsee> mhb: pastebin the dodgy syslog somewhere :)
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: testing asap so we find the bugs quickly before the official release of it would be good.  we've already found some in the edgy edition
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and you're one of the few people who are still running dapper regularly in here. :)
<Jucato> hah!
<Hobbsee> i'm serious :)
<Jucato> well, it's not as if you're going to fix it if there are bugs :P
* Jucato remembers KDE 3.5.4 bugs...
<Jucato> j/k of course
<Jucato> yes I'll definitely try it out tomorrow. right now, my sister is bugging me on transferring her files from my PC to her laptop...
<Jucato> and I have no idea how to do it...
<Hobbsee> okay.  you might want to add the repo now anyway
<Jucato> (she's on XP)
<Hobbsee> er....good point
<Hobbsee> you'll have to share your drive, then access it from hers
<Hobbsee> oh, wait.  you can share hers via samba
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and then just copy the files over
<Hobbsee> as long as you dont try to modify them, iirc
* Hobbsee has done that before, on the study machine.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the files are quite huge....
<Jucato> it stalls when I'm copying
<Hobbsee> Jucato: idiot question warning:  there's enough space?  and are you trying to copy via wifi or wired?
<Hobbsee> ie, ethernet or something?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: wired ethernet 10/100mbps. of course there's enough space (brand new laptop :P)
* Jucato wishes it was possible to just use ssh and sftp.. :(
<Jucato> I'm a complete networking noob so I don't know if I'm doing things right anyway lol
* Hobbsee wonders about putty
<Hobbsee> weird, i wonder why they freeze...
* Hobbsee regularly copies a 700mb tarball from her laptop to the XP study computer
* silver_hook is away now.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: what's the ethernet speed?
<Jucato> silver_hook: could you please turn off the /away message?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dont remember.  something like that
<Jucato> er... ok... well, my situation is a bit more complicated than it seems..
<mhb> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25964/ current syslog
<Jucato> XP is connected to Linux via just a multi-port modem (not sure if it's a router), using IP masquerading
<Hobbsee> mhb: hmmm.  i dont know sorry.  i'm not good at reading them
* silver_hook has returned.
<silver_hook> Jucato: sorry, didn't know it was against chan policy
<Jucato> I thought you got fdoving's message earlier. 
<Jucato> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Hobbsee> silver_hook: it is amongst all *ubuntu* related channels :)
<silver_hook> Hobbsee: not being an ubuntu user, i wouldn't know ..but still, sorry , won't happen again
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> silver_hook: ahhhhhh :)  where do you fit?
<silver_hook> gentoo
<Hobbsee> right :)
<silver_hook> i'm on ubuntu because of "official" business ;)
<silver_hook> hehe
<Jucato> TUX business
<Hobbsee> silver_hook: ooh.  can i ask what sort?
<Jucato> er.. noobish question... how can I know the local IP of my Linux box? (trying vsftpd)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ifconfig, usually
<silver_hook> yea, not only do the favour KDE (which i'm ok with), but also Ubuntu ...so I have to write in my articles how to install stuff in ubuntu ..i'm having problems with telling them how to install kopete-0.12.1 
<silver_hook> anyway ..i'm off ironing for an hour or so
<Jucato> Hobbsee: which one? eth0's entry is indecipherable, lo is 127.0.0.1, and ppp0 changes everytime I reconnect/reboot
<Hobbsee> silver_hook: in dapper?  enable the backports.
<Hobbsee> in edgy, kopete 0.12.2 is there
<Jucato> Hobbsee: err.. not yet
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh.
<Jucato> you better poke someone :P
<Hobbsee> silver_hook: say "backports is still a work in progress.  that's where the updated packages are, but they arent supported by cannonical, the same way that main or universe is.  the latest is in edgy.  0.12.3 doesnt contain security fixes, and those are the only things being updated in dapper apart from backports"
<Hobbsee> or something to that effect
<Hobbsee> bug 64225
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64225 in f-spot "F-spot" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64225
<mhb> sorry, I had a little accident here :o)
<mhb> I'll come back later when my laptop is available again ... cya
<silver_hook> Hobbsee: don't worry ..imbrandon's on the case 
<Hobbsee> silver_hook: ahh, right, so i wont do the yelling.
* Hobbsee stops being lazy and starts sending kopete bugs upstream.
<Hobbsee> !seen jk*
<Hobbsee> gah.  what's his nick?
<Jucato> ?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i spoke with a guy a couple of weeks or so ago, but lost a lot of my logs
* Hobbsee will email him.
<Jucato> oh..
<Jucato> Hobbsee: good thing you asked me to test KDE 3.5.5 now. I was planning to reformat :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :)
<Hobbsee> i didnt think it was that unstable, myself
<Hobbsee> unlike kde 3.5.0 beta2
<Jucato> or as buggy as KDE 3.5.4? :)
<Jucato> but I'm not sure if my system is a good testing ground... but then again, the only thing I've installed from source is kdissert :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> i didnt see too many bugs in 3.5.4
<Jucato> kpersonalizer, hal, system settings, anti-aliasing, just to name a few
<Jucato> that and you had to actually dist-upgrade rather than just upgrade to 3.5.4?
<Hobbsee> you did anyway
<Hobbsee> you usually do
<Hobbsee> good point
<Jucato> well the previous updates didn't need a dist-upgrade. only 3.5.4 because kdelibs4-bin needs to be removed
<fdoving> are there ppc debs for 3.5.5 ? 
<Jucato> oh, where did you guys hide the docs for the "Documentation" tab in Quanta? (PHP, CSS, HTML, DocBook, etc?)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: not that i know of.  i'm not sure, to be honest
<Jucato> fdoving: seems like there are ppc debs
<fdoving> Jucato: nice, then i'll try them, thanks for checking (i'm getting lazy, i know) :)
<Jucato> :p
<bddebian> Howdy
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<Jucato> ugh this is hopeless!!
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: meh, it's now reverted ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hmmm?
<Tm_T> that fix I committed
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: heh.  ohhh...
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> i see nwo
<Tm_T> oh well, better luck next time =)
<Tm_T> more coffee ->
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> heh, okay
* Hobbsee beds
<Hobbsee> night all!
<Jucato> night Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> or, almost
<Hobbsee> hehe, i'm getting talked to in #kde-devel.  scary
<Tm_T> cheater
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<Hobbsee> they're not telling me off, suprisingly
<Jucato> just a question about repositories. if, for example, I have the online repositories enabled and also the cdrom repository enabled, but I don't have an internet connection, will there be some problems or will APT be smart enough to ignore the online repos and install from the cdrom?
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Enola_Gay> Is the Firefox 2.0 restore session issue known?
<Enola_Gay> Firefox things that every kde session logout was a crash and shows a message on next boot/login if session should restored or a new started.
<Enola_Gay> It seems to have problems with the kde session manager.
<Jucato> Enola_Gay: I'm not sure but I found this in Launchpad: bug 60147 sounds similar to what you're saying
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60147 in xfce4-session "saved firefox resumes as if crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60147
<Hawkwind> Enola_Gay: I can confirm that as well.  It's happened since I installed Edgy in a vmware session and everytime I logout or even shutdown the system with firefox open it does that.  However, it does that using TabMixPlus in firefox 1.5.0.7 in Dapper as well
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: thx
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: yes, you are right, but KDE session manager seems to have the same problem. Should it be reported separately or not?
<Hawkwind> Enola_Gay: I just replied to the bug myself.  You should/could do the same thing
<Enola_Gay> Hawkwind: ok, added a comment. I think it should be assigned to Firefox instead.
<Hawkwind> Enola_Gay: You can assign it to them too if you want
<Enola_Gay> Hawkwind: no, it is not my bugreport and maybe the poster doesn't want it. He could do it if he agrees.
<Tonio__> hi all
<Tonio__> Riddell: ping ?
<Jucato> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi Jucato
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you didn't commit your kds changes in bzr...
<Tonio_> imbrandon you really should since your changes will be overwritten by next update
<Enola_Gay> ciao
<Tm_T> hmm, weird
<Tm_T> almost like kdesu was in finnish when all my settings are pointing to en_GB
<Tm_T> time to reboot, my bluetooth is gone wild ->
<mhb> sebas: I think the bug you mentioned in the ML is the kde 135045 which has been resolved (don't know if somebody told you already)
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135045 in general "Crash on various occasions" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135045
<Riddell> ton
<Riddell> 
<mhb> quiet here today
<Riddell> that's because I hve the worst internet ever
<imbrandon> Riddell, heh
<mhb> well I spilled water all over my laptop keyboard ... had to dry it all afternoon
<mhb> today's a bad day :o)
<imbrandon> i got all the cross compilers to work , now i'm working on getting pbuilder to build packages for other arches
<imbrandon> i can compile binarys for other arches now , so thats 50% ;)
<mhb> Riddell: I wanted to ask you - is a question from apt-get worth reporting/fixing?
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Riddell> mhb: depends on what question
<Riddell> hi Enola_Gay 
<Enola_Gay> Multimedia key recognition works great in KDE Edgy
<Enola_Gay> hi Riddell
<imbrandon> heya Enola_Gay
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: excellent to hear, what type of laptop?
<imbrandon> Riddell, i thought you had a great connection
<Enola_Gay> Don't know how you made this but the play/pause key only starts tracks but not pauses it. It is just cosmetic but it helps a lot with amarok :)
<Enola_Gay> hi imbrandon
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: Sony TX2
<imbrandon> oh wow Riddell i just checked my MM keyboard on the desktop it works now too, no idea when it started but it dident in dapper
<Enola_Gay> Stop, Next and Previous work fine and play too but play forgets to pause if a track is played :)
<imbrandon> heh
<mhb> Riddell: to be exact - a configuration file /etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc was generated by script ( = not removed) but the Edgy package includes it ... the "keep the current version" question from apt-get
<mhb> Riddell: no trouble pressing Enter and moving on but you know how Adept handles apt-get questions
<mhb> Riddell: I guess it depends on how hard it is to "fix" this
<Tm_T> this is weird, kdesu is partly finnish
<imbrandon> heya el
<Riddell> mhb: hmm, I wonder which cript generated that
<el> hey imbrandon , hey Riddell 
<mhb> Riddell: it says either made by a script or modified by me but I obviously didn't modify it (it was a testing installation, I just installed&upgraded)
<imbrandon> mhb, yea i noticed that on upgrade too
<Enola_Gay> Ok, I have redefined the keycode with xmodmap and call playPause with input actions. Works without problems. :)
<Enola_Gay> I would suggest Edgy for LTS :)
<mhb> Enola_Gay: rather not :o)
<mhb> Enola_Gay: there are edges, even if you don't see them
<Enola_Gay> mhb: hm, I have only one annoying bug and if I remember Dapper four weeks before release :)
<Enola_Gay> mhb: Dapper still can't scale cpu on many laptops ...
<Enola_Gay> But who cares, I love my Edgy ;)
<Enola_Gay> and I use only a little part of the whole feature set so there may be huge differences.
<Enola_Gay> cu all
<imbrandon> Riddell, i do have to say kmail is MUCH more solid in 3.5.5 i havent had one segfault yet ( and it was a normal thing )
<imbrandon> any word on the UVF or do we have to wait for mondayish
<fdoving> Riddell: any plans on building 3.5.5 for ppc on kubuntu.org ? 
<imbrandon> fdoving, i have it about 1/2 built on my lappy but i stoped when he said we might get a uvf
<fdoving> imbrandon, ah.. ok.
<fdoving> i could build on my laptop too. but if we get a uvf it would rock.
<imbrandon> yea, thats kinda what i said, becouse i thought i could do it in an afternoon on the laptop but its quite slow
<imbrandon> so it took almost 24hours just to do half
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> thats one reason i'm on my cross-compiler quest
<imbrandon> well i got the cross compiler to work , just working on the cross packaging now
<fdoving> i just googled 'corosscompiling ppc i386' :)
<imbrandon> i can set you up for cross compiling easy, but it wont make deb's just compile/link
<imbrandon> etc
<imbrandon> that hard part is the cross packaging it seems
<fdoving> can't be that hard. 
<fdoving> imbrandon: what do you use to cross compile? 
<windshear> anyone also axperience this problem: if I shut down or sestart my pc edgy hangs at the point the progress bar appears
<windshear> if i press reset then, the next time it works
<windshear> quite strange...
<windshear> is there any log?
<imbrandon> gcc
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> fdoving, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25950/
<fdoving> thanks.
<imbrandon> windshear, not sure, but you can remove "quite splash" from the kernel options to watch it next time
<imbrandon> fdoving, are you on i386 ? i have powerpc gcc packages
<imbrandon> and the required deps
<fdoving> imbrandon, some info on debian cross-building at the bottom here: http://meltin.net/hacks/linux/crossbuild.html
<imbrandon> to save you some compileing , like i said it wont package them ( yet ) but it compiles ;)
<fdoving> imbrandon, i have a i386 workstation i would like to make ppc packages on.
<imbrandon> fdoving, oh wow, thats got the last step i need in it
<fdoving> imbrandon, did you say you have powerpc gcc packages for i386? 
<imbrandon> fdoving, yes
<imbrandon> and the required deps
<imbrandon> i just havent setup pbuilder to use those yet
<windshear> imbrandon how do i remove the quite splash option?=
<fdoving> are they online somehwer? 
<imbrandon> windshear, edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<imbrandon> fdoving, no but i can upload them
<windshear> ok, will try
<fdoving> imbrandon, would be great :)
<imbrandon> fdoving, actualy yea they are online, one sec
<imbrandon> fdoving, add "deb http://debian.speedblue.org ./" to sources.list and install "sudo apt-get install gcc-4.1-powerpc" it will grab the needed deps
<fdoving> nice.
<fdoving> thanks.
<imbrandon> it installs it to /usr/powerpc/* so it wont fubar anything
<imbrandon> fdoving, and i'm adapting the last setp from that url you gave me to get pbuilder to use it now, so here in a few i'll be able to make powerpc packages on my i386 , yay\o/
<fdoving> nice :)
<fdoving> is it fast? 
<fdoving> the cross-compiling? 
<imbrandon> same as normal compiling
<imbrandon> for what ever machine your on
<fdoving> nice.
<imbrandon> also note there are many arch cross compilers there at that url
<fdoving> so the 2.4Ghz P4 will be a bit faster than the ibook :)
<imbrandon> here is a list http://debian.speedblue.org/
<imbrandon> fdoving, my thoughts exactly
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> ohhh nice, i think i got it working
<fdoving> great :)
<imbrandon> time to build a test package and put it on the ibook
* fdoving signs up for 3.5.5 ppc packages
<imbrandon> if it works i'll write a mini howto for start to finish
<imbrandon> on my website
<fdoving> dpbuilder (0.1-3) - Distributed pbuilder using tree and leader election
<fdoving> from debian.speedblue.org
<imbrandon> yea i tried that
<imbrandon> its not what you would think
<imbrandon> it still builds each package on one machine , its for rebuilding a whole pool
<fdoving> just read that.. too bad.
<fdoving> do you use ccache with pbuilder? 
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> most of the time
<imbrandon> actualy since i redid my build machine i havent setup ccache or distcc again
<fdoving> did you try cowbuilder? 
<fdoving> i have it running on my ibook, it's nicer to the disk than pbuilder.
<imbrandon> nah never tried it
<fdoving> http://xerakko.livejournal.com/8301.html
<imbrandon> gah
<imbrandon> i'm sooooo close
* gnomefreak no closer than i was 2 days ago :(
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, to what ?
<gnomefreak> im building GNU hello and when i run debuild -S -sa it errors cause it cant find my key
<imbrandon> does it show your key when you run "gpg --list-keys"
<gnomefreak> yes
<imbrandon> and thats the exact email that you have listed in debain/changelog
<imbrandon> to the byte
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> oh wait
<gnomefreak> let me look
<fdoving> does dpkg-buildpackage -kkeyid work? 
<imbrandon> fdoving, it would yes, but i bet its a matter of his changelog
<fdoving> probably.
<imbrandon> fdoving, becosue that would overide what the changelog has
<gnomefreak> in the change log should i have the <emailo>
<gnomefreak> or no <>
<imbrandon>  -- Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 15 Aug 2006 16:08:17 +0200
<imbrandon> the email should be byte for byte your gpgkey
<gnomefreak> -- John Vivirito <gnomefreak@gmail.com>  Fri,  6 Oct 2006 21:03:18 -0400
<imbrandon> whats gpg --listkeys output ?
<gnomefreak> John Vivirito (gnomefreak) <gnomefreak@gmail.com>
<gnomefreak> i used --list-keys gnomefreak
<imbrandon> try to build with " debuild -S -sa -kgnomefreak@gmail.com "
<gnomefreak> k
<imbrandon> if that works lemme know
<gnomefreak> ok that worked
<imbrandon> then you can make a file ~/.devscripts that contains DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-kgnomefreak@gmail.com"
<imbrandon> and you wont have to put the -k everytime
<gnomefreak> what would i use?
<imbrandon> just debuild -S -sa
<imbrandon> as normal
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ty :)
<imbrandon> or debuild -S -sd , etc etc etc
<imbrandon> what ever you are calling for
<gnomefreak> ok and just the one line in the file?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> its also nice to set DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME in your ~/.bashrc for dch -i to use
<imbrandon> if you want to know about that lemme know
<gnomefreak> i have my key in my bashrc
<imbrandon> not the key
<imbrandon> the DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME so when you call dch -i it fills it in correctly
<imbrandon> export DEBEMAIL=gnomefreak@gmail.com
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<imbrandon> and
<imbrandon> then DEBFULLNAME='John sdfsd'
<imbrandon> etc
<imbrandon> then when you run dch -i on the changelog it does it right
<gnomefreak> add them anywhere in ~/.bashrc?
<imbrandon> ( but you have to start a new bash session for that to take effect
<imbrandon> )
<imbrandon> yea i normaly stick it way at the bottom
<imbrandon> but anywhere works
<gnomefreak> export DEBFULLNAME?
<imbrandon> export DEBEMAIL=imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<imbrandon> export DEBFULLNAME="Brandon Holtsclaw"
<imbrandon> ^^ thats mine
<imbrandon> then close konsole and reopen it to get a new bash session
<gnomefreak> ty thats done :)
<imbrandon> now when you use dch it will fill in the correct info
<imbrandon> save a bit of time
<imbrandon> saves*
<gnomefreak> :) makes it a bit faster
<gnomefreak> now to find another app to build since i cant upload this (its learning package)
<imbrandon> heh
<mhb> Riddell: please, inform me (later) if the apt-get question is worth filing as a bug or not (yes/no)
<imbrandon> fdoving, ohhhh sooooo close http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26007/
<imbrandon> got to be just something small i'm over looking
<fdoving> libXext..
<imbrandon> i have all the build deps afaik
<fdoving> do you have libxext-dev ? 
<imbrandon> yea
<windshear_> ok i've removed the quet splash option from the kernel
<imbrandon> brandon@horatio:~/devel/adept$ dpkg -l|grep libxext
<imbrandon> ii  libxext-dev                                1.0.1-1ubuntu1                       X11 miscellaneous extensions library (develo
<imbrandon> ii  libxext6                                   1.0.1-1ubuntu1                       X11 miscellaneous extension library
<imbrandon> both installed
<fdoving> then it should be there.
<imbrandon> fdoving, i know heh
<windshear_> i can now see that it hangs at usb 3-2: usb disconnect, adress 3
<imbrandon> probably something with the search paths of the cross compiler
<imbrandon> windshear_, would probably get more help in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-devel ( durring the weekdays ) as its not kde specific
<imbrandon> soo most of us dont handle that stuff
<windshear_> its not kde related, its kernel related, it exists in ubuntu + kubuntu
<imbrandon> gah 
<fdoving> progress?
<imbrandon> i wish i knew bash a bit better
<imbrandon> yea 
<imbrandon> but i need to mass rename a few files
<fdoving> i have to setup a pbuilder on my i386 box before i can do anything.. 
<imbrandon> any good as bash one liners ?
<imbrandon> heh
<fdoving> what do you need? 
<imbrandon> ln -s powerpc-linux-* powerpc-linux-gnu-*
<imbrandon> only that actualy does that
<imbrandon> heh
<Hawkwind> imbrandon: Why not use mmv ?
<imbrandon> i dont want to move them
<imbrandon> i want to link them
<imbrandon> well symlink
<gnomefreak> is there an easy to build kde app like gnuhello?
<fdoving> imbrandon, like this: for i in powerpc-linux-*;do ln -s $i $(echo $i | sed s/linux/linux-gnu/);done
<imbrandon> thanks
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, not that i'm aware, but i'm sure there is
<fdoving> can probably be done with some nifty ${i%} stuff as the second argument, but i cheated :)
<imbrandon> fdoving, hehe long as it gets the job done ;)
<imbrandon> man this has got to be a PATH issue but i cant fugure it out
<imbrandon> seems to be the last step 
<imbrandon> heh
<fdoving> imbrandon,progress? 
<imbrandon> slow but yea
<imbrandon> this is day 6 or 7 on this 
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> reading some man pages now for dpkg-cross
<DaSkreech> booting Windows Vista?
* mhb does not think this is the right question for this channel
<DaSkreech> Well he said it was day 5 or 6 at it
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, and that has to do with what ?
<DaSkreech>  I just thought he might be trying Vista >_< :)
<imbrandon> yea vista boots on my machine in like 5 minutes. still fail to see what that has to do with this channell as mhb said
* DaSkreech grumbles about stuffy folks and goes back to munching on the commit-digest
<_windshear_> hello
<_windshear_> i have a very strange problem with 6.10
<_windshear_> I'm only able to boot it every 2 nd time
<mhb> _windshear_: what does happen when you won't boot it?
<mhb> _windshear_: does the screen go black? when?
<_windshear_> it freezes at the beginning of the progress bar. to find out why i removed the quite splash option from the kernel
<gnomefreak> _windshear_: does it boot with the wuite option in the kernel boot parmetes?
<gnomefreak> parameters*
<_windshear_> it sometimes stops at ohci1394 fw-host 0
<mhb> _windshear_: sounds like a hardware-related problem
<_windshear_> and sometimes it hangs at usb 3-2 usb disconnect, address 3
<_windshear_> mhb I don't have a problem with 6.06 nor with windows
<_windshear_> so its not a hardware defect
<mhb> _windshear_: still it might be some driver having trouble with the USB/FW
<gnomefreak> _windshear_: you cant say that
<gnomefreak> _windshear_: 6.10 is different than any other 
<gnomefreak> for example upstart is now in edgy none of the others
<gnomefreak> btw hint that may be a place to look
<mhb> _windshear_: If you file a bug, don't forget to add a lot of information about your hardware and your motherboard etc
<_windshear_> I can, everything works just fine, and if it woul be a hardware issue it would either happen randomly or everytime
<mhb> _windshear_: it seems like the usb subsystem is having trouble
<_windshear_> but in my case it is like this:
<_windshear_> i start my pc, it hangs
<_windshear_> i press reset, everything works
<_windshear_> all usb devices work
<gnomefreak> _windshear_: any crash logs in /var/crash?
<gnomefreak> anything in /var/log/sys*
<_windshear_> will check
<gnomefreak> i think its sys
<mhb> _windshear_: we can't help you here much since we're no kernel devs (and no bug hunters either)
<gnomefreak> syslog and kernellog i would look in. i would file a bug and i will look at it and let you know what info is needed please give as much explantaion as you can
<windshear> i have ayslog file
<windshear> a syslog file
<gnomefreak> windshear: you have both syslog and kernellog
<gnomefreak> windshear: anything that looks like a warning?
<gnomefreak> or error
<windshear> hm, no
<windshear> i have only a kern.log, no kernellog
<gnomefreak> windshear: try filing a bug or ask in #kubuntu this is not a support channel
<gnomefreak> kern.log is the one i meant
* gnomefreak not looking in my /var folder i am doing other things hence the reason i say file a bug
<windshear> and a faillog, but its unreadable, just contains dots
<windshear> ok, in what section should i file the bug
<gnomefreak> windshear: dont put on just use the idont know
<windshear> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-01
<Tm_T> HRRRRRRR
<Tm_T> first Koffees from Ubuntu mug <3<3
* DaSkreech paints the Koffee mug Blue
<Tm_T> <3
* Tm_T has brand new, shiny xine 1.2 running
<DaSkreech> waht about xserver 1.4 ?
<Tm_T> havent seen it
* gnomefreak hopes this works
<gnomefreak> xserver 1.3 not new enough for you?
* gnomefreak thinks that is version with bulletproofX
<gnomefreak> how long am i looking at to build amarok? give or take
<gnomefreak> only has one binary so maybe an hour or 2?
<gnomefreak> well good reason it hasnt been pushed to buildds
<gnomefreak> Riddell: amarok2 FTBFS using the source from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=&start=20
* gnomefreak not sure if known or not
<DaSkreech> Can't I pipe to rm ?
<nosrednaekim> pipe to /dev/null
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<DaSkreech> Qt
<nosrednaekim> what about it?
<DaSkreech> That doesnt help in ridding myself of the disease that is the cursed file
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Short hand for Cute
<DaSkreech> so I can't use locate to delete files :(
<mluser-home> Is it possible to have knetworkmanager authenticate wifi networks without having to type the kwallet password?
<DaSkreech> don't use kwallet?
<Hobbsee> oh sigh.  people, we've got enough stuff broken as it is, please dont break more of it.
* Jucato wished he had something to break :P
<Hobbsee> oh good, it was a mid-update bug.
* DaSkreech gives Jucato libc6
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato finds the situation with vware-player a bit funny
* n8k99 hands Jucato cup of brown tea without any rice in it
<Jucato> as long as it's T :)
<DaSkreech> Whats the situation?
<Jucato> "vmware-player-kernel-modules: Depends: vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15 which is a virtual package"
<Jucato> ... virtualbox-ose on the other hand, installs withouth the kernel modules it needs to run a VM.. but that has been reported I think...
<Jucato> all when I needed a VM type app last night :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it tells you what command to run
<Hobbsee> Jucato: (and it's intentional at this point, iirc)
<Jucato> which one? vmware or virtualbox?
<Hobbsee> looks like v-p-k-m isnt used in later versions - or the entire package hsant been upgraded.
<Hobbsee> virtualbox
<Jucato> StevenK is working on a fix. basically it needs a virtualbox-ose-modules package
<Jucato> bug 137599
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137599 in virtualbox-ose "virtualbox should depend on virtualbox-source" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137599
<Jucato> although that bug title is a bit wrong...
<Hobbsee> ah yes
* Hobbsee doubts the virtualbox guys are terribly happy
<Jucato> hehe it lead me to learn about setting up qemu+kqemu anyway. so all's good :)
<Jucato> and discover QtEmu..
<Jucato> brrr.. cold monday morning
<Jucato> DaSkreech: commit-digest time :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm reading it already
<DaSkreech> I just hugged dannya as well
* Jucato waits for dfaure to go online...
<DaSkreech> hi imbrandon
<nixternal> wo0t
<DaSkreech> t0ow!
<n8k99> Jucato which textbook did you work through for C++?
<Jucato> n8k99: Deitel's C++ How to Program 5th ed
<n8k99> thanks
<Jucato> welcome :)
<Jucato> finally chapter 11!! :)
<n8k99> oh?
<Jucato> Operator Overloading :)
<n8k99> ooh fun
<Jucato> not as fun as pointers were I bet :P
<Jucato> const int *const ptrKnowledge = NULL;
<n8k99> don't really know about pointers- they didn't have them in java or python
<Jucato> hm.. thought java had pointers though
<n8k99> not that i remember- which could have been my problem!!
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> I've seen KDE use lots of pointers, so I'm really preparing myself for this one...
<Jucato> although not heavy duty pointer stuff...
<Hobbsee> ew, pointers.
* Hobbsee curses
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> if program segfaults, you're likely trying to do something with a pointer pointing to NULL.
<n8k99> hmm, interesting
<Jucato> n8k99: I read that references in java are "a bit" similar to pointers in C and C++
<Jucato> but there are also such things as references in C++... so that could be confusing :)
<n8k99> well that would make sense- java does have C similar syntax (as far as I have heard)
<Jucato> it should. afaik it was based on C a bit...
<n8k99> well, i am going to need C++ to work on KDE- and I'd really like to be able to do that
* n8k99 wants an extension to sync Kaddressbook with the Plaxo API
<Jucato> Qt Jambi not an option?
<Jucato> hm.. haven't we had that discussion before?
<Jucato>  :P
<n8k99> yes we have discussed it before
<n8k99> i know i could also use PyQt to write things
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Ha ha I thought that was SCO
<Jucato> DaSkreech: what was?
<DaSkreech> Cahpter 11
<DaSkreech> bah
<Jucato> ah lol
<DaSkreech>  chapter 11
* DaSkreech never had that much problem with pointers
<DaSkreech> Yes yes I know that means that I wasn't using them correctly
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You have a target project?
<Jucato> KDE
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> nothing specific yet. probably small stuff here and there. Konqueror probably (although I hear its code is quite enormous)
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> I would have thought it would be small
<Jucato> well, there's libkonq and then konq itself... the the kcontrol modules for konq...
* DaSkreech should look at Kscreensaver
* DaSkreech will bug aaron about it tomorrow
<Jucato> might want to wait for a few days... he's going to be off for another work-related travel. unless of course you don't mind really bugging him :)
<Hobbsee> er, any objectinos if i change the contact address of kubuntu-members to be kubuntu-devel@l.u.c?
<Hobbsee> currently, it can be spamming all members
<DaSkreech> what about the other aaron in Plasma?
* Jucato doesn't know him sorry
* Hobbsee wonders hwo to moderate the mail itself for kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> oh, fricking launchpad data model.
<Hobbsee> why do we even *have* kubuntu-beasties?
<Jucato> what are those?!?! O.o
<Hobbsee> it's a place we blackhole all the bugs to
<Hobbsee> someoen else has registered kubuntu-bugs, for some reason.
<Jucato> heh
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hey!
<Jucato> _StefanS_!!
<Jucato> did Tonio_ tell you about the new kdmtheme version?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well, no - but I saw it was out
<Jucato> yeah upstream says the new version's much nicer to work with, so you might want to use that instead... however...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I'm just wondering (which I wrote to him), that its not debianized, eg. not prompting that we're using /etc/kdm.d
<_StefanS_> Looks the same to me, and there was just made a change to make the kde devs happy
<Jucato> it's 300+ lines vs 500+ :)
<_StefanS_> using a dir for populating the themes
<_StefanS_> anyways, I will use it as a base
<Jucato> w/c one is not debianized?
<_StefanS_> 1.2
<_StefanS_> guess what, my girl just got even more teeth so I've been up the past nights :-/
<Jucato> oooh :(
<_StefanS_> only 8 to go...
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> hehe ;)
<Jucato> wait.. more teech = :)
<_StefanS_> I will look at it today
<Jucato> late up = :(
<_StefanS_> yeah..
<Jucato> btw, I don't think it's a Debian thing, reading /etc/default/kdm.d/... it's a Kubuntu-only thing afaik
<_StefanS_> I would like to get the get the bugfixed knm applet in gutsy
<_StefanS_> Jucato: nope, its debian.
<Jucato> oooh. I thought it was only us
<_StefanS_> Jucato: the dialog that appears clearly state that
<_StefanS_> its a good idea, and all I was just wondering why it had disappeared. Guess the patch didn't fit
<_StefanS_> anyway, the knm applet bugfix is due this week or the next, can it make for gutsy you think ? I can memorize the schedules
<_StefanS_> can/cant
* Jucato checks
* Jucato doesn't understand the schedule...
<Jucato> too bad Hobbsee's not here now :(
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<_StefanS_> Riddell: there's an updated knm applet due this week or the next, can it make it for gutsy?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: lets ask the oracle.
<Jucato> :D
<_StefanS_> I'm considering another hardware giveaway on kubuntu-devel mailinglist
<_StefanS_> I need to get rid of this VIA EPIA thingy
* Jucato thinks he has finally met Santa Clause...
<_StefanS_> heh
<_StefanS_> I just dont have much space, and I dont like slow computers.
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> hahah
* Jucato hugs his 1.5GHz 1GB RAM computer... and gets electrocuted
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> slow stuff, wanna borrow my cellphone to dual-core it ? :)
<Jucato> lol!
<_StefanS_> hey who maintains QtCurve ?
<_StefanS_> would be cool to up that to the latest 0.54
<_StefanS_> (http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/show.php?content=40492)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: btw, I just tried openSuSe 10.3 yesterday.. I tell you, we're in good shape. :)
<Jucato> oh? I'm waiting for the final release to try it :)
<Jucato> not that I'm expecting to switch heheh
* Jucato suddenly feels hunger (who isn't here)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: nah, alone yast and the packaging system
<_StefanS_> Jucato: make me stay away.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: does rpm-deltas ever work? :)
<Jucato> hm.. yast as in the administration app or are you referring to the package management part only?
<Jucato> coz yast is like the admin kcontrol. it isn't just the GUI package manager
<_StefanS_> yast + rpm = puke.
<Jucato> hm.. ah I guess you're referring more to zypp
<_StefanS_> yes. The caching on top of rpm doesnt really aid the process that much. Breaks very easily
<Jucato> hm.. brb.. need to get something to eat...
<Jucato> I like yast btw, the app I mean
<Jucato> the Yet Another Setup Tool. not anything related to package management
<_StefanS_> I know
<_StefanS_> been working with novell linux for a few years
<_StefanS_> its just broken.
<_StefanS_> anyways.. Its up to the people.
* Jucato yawns
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<jussi01> Good afternoon. If there is one of the archive admins here, I would like to ask a quick question if you have time.
<jussi01> Ok, I will ask the question and if someone could pop me an email that would be wonderful. (jussi01 at gmail dot com)
<jussi01> I have a question, if I am packaging a program for inclusion (hardy), is it possible to include a non free binary backend? I have permission from the developers to distribute it
<jussi01> However, the developers have not given me which license it is under
<Jucato> jussi01: just a guess. as long as it depends on a proprietary package/library/etc, it will be put in multiverse. but to be sure, ask in #ubuntu-motu
<jussi01> Jucato: I did ask there and was directed here....
<jussi01> :)
* Jucato wonders why
<jussi01> I was told to ask the archive admins, and as some hang here and #ubuntu-devel it seems natural to me...
<stdin> generally, if it's not under a free license, it goes in multiverse  (also, canonical/ubuntu need permission to distribute, not just you)
<jussi01> Ok, sounds fine. Is the process for multiverse the same as universe?
<jussi01> Does -motu deal with multiverse also?
<stdin> yeah, the MOTU maintain multiverse
<Riddell> danimo: hi
<jussi01> ok. thanks stdin and Jucato. I will direct further questions at them :)
<Riddell> jussi01: hi, I'm an archive admin
<jussi01> Riddell: Hi.
<Riddell> jussi01: it could go in multiverse if there is permission to distribute it
<jussi01> Riddell: OK. Is an email from them enough permission?
<Riddell> jussi01: if what they say is unambiguous it should be yes
<jussi01> Riddell: Excellent! thank you very much.
* jussi01 needs to go back to work. Thank you all.
<danimo> Riddell: can we constraint strigidaemon somehow?
<danimo> Riddell: it's a bit bad that it runs even when I'm on battery
<Riddell> I suspect we'll end up not running strigiapplet (and thus the daemon) by default
<Riddell> which makes me sad
<Riddell> danimo: but please address your concerns to vandenoever
<Riddell> since they're far more likely to be fixed that way
<danimo> Riddell: true, but we need to make sure to not frustrate people
<danimo> Riddell: as they were with The Novell Solution
<danimo> Riddell: currently strigi is mostly something that eats up 90% CPU time almost any time I watch top
<larsivi> heya
<larsivi> would someone with gutsy be so kind to test an svn connection for me? by private message?
<Riddell> larsivi: could do
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry, didnt realise you were doing all the security fixes - nixternal took one days ago.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how do you mean took one?
<Riddell> I just said I'd make sure they would be or have been done
<Riddell> which is still on my todo
<manchicken> Riddell: Got a moment for a /query?
<Riddell> manchicken: ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: "took one"?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that's what I just asked you!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: nixternal only took the pre-beta CVE, which got uploaded post-beta
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, i did say "took one".  right.  (head is hurting, brain's gone to hell, or something), as in, he's taken one of the patches, and got it uploaded.
* Hobbsee never saw you say that, nor saw you act to get the pre-beta CVE in, whihc is uploaded now.
<Riddell> I've not acted on anything yet, although it's on my todo for today
<Hobbsee> i haven ttouched the other two - but i added keescook to kubuntu-members, so he can commit to bzr himself, and just poke us
<Riddell> ah, groovy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so because i did the last upload, i got poked over it.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: by kees?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: at 2.30am or so local time this morning, when i decided i really couldnt care less :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I told him on friday I would look into it, but I've been away this weekend so it's not happened yet
<Hobbsee> fair enough
* Hobbsee doesnt read all chatlogs and such.
<Hobbsee> but go ahead and upload them, i dont have more bits.
<Riddell> it was on a private channel I think (security things tend to be)
<Hobbsee> well, that explains then.
<Riddell> doesn't explain why he poked you afterwards
<Hobbsee> because i'd done the last fix, and you werent here, i'd guess.  *shrug*.
<Hobbsee> who knows.
* Hobbsee will not comment on the canonical irc server.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kdebluetooth is seriously broken in gutsy - we'd do better to take debian's, put our non-kubuntu patches back into that, and merge it.
<nixternal> Riddell: what CVE are you talking about? I did the KDM one last week
<Hobbsee> nixternal: there are 3 more, which kees asked me about, and i've done nothing on yet
<Hobbsee> (and at this point, wont)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can you e-mail that to tonio?
<nixternal> all of the KDM ones have been uploaded, so there must be another CVE then
<Riddell> nixternal: various ones including that one
<Hobbsee> Riddell: email what to tonio?
<nixternal> bug 141378 is the KDM autologin one that I fixed, and it is fixed released for all releases
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141378 in kdebase "[Security]  KDM Password-less login vulnerability" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141378
<Hobbsee> nixternal: bugs #140707 and #146870
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140707 in qt-x11-free "[Qt 3, Qt 4]  Potential vulnerability in QUtf8Decoder" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140707
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146870 in kdelibs "konqueror URL bar spoofing" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146870
<Hobbsee> are the new ones
<Riddell> Hobbsee: about bluetooth not working
<Hobbsee> ah
<nixternal> ahhh, ya I did see them both actually
<Riddell> nixternal: I forwarded your e-mail, you should be subscribed to the dot-editors list soon
<Riddell> nixternal: if you want to prove your editorship credentials I have a small task that could be done
<allee> Hobbsee, Riddell : kbluetooth: AFAIK currently debian takes what kubuntu has. (at least until one week back)
<Hobbsee> allee: some of our patches are wrong.  even with that one fixed, ti's not working very well
* allee is sad that there's not time to work on it himself :(
<Hobbsee> allee: as for why we're maintaining blocks separately regardless, i've no idea
<allee> Hobbsee: kbt: debian is in merge only back mode only ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: oh, hmmm
<nixternal> Riddell: shoot it my way
* allee back to find 10 disk that the raid 'lost' tonight
* nixternal heads to class...back in a bit
<Riddell> nixternal: submit the canary islands fridge article to the dot
<Riddell> as a 1 paragaph pointer to the fridge article
<Riddell> which usually goes along the lines of "fridge is reporting foo.  it says bar and concludes with thing"
<Riddell> expanded out to a paragraph
<Riddell> oh and being Dot News is has to be given a KDE spin, so highlight aaron's talk and the use of KDE in canary island schools
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<n8k99> hi
<Jucato> hello n8k99
<n8k99> how goes it Jucato?
<Jucato> sleepy :)
<n8k99> he
<Riddell> mhb: rosetta existed before pootle
<Riddell> (otherwise your blog is mostly accurate)
<stdin> Riddell: on shipit it currently states "ShipIt is currently closed while we prepare for the Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) release. We'll be back in a few days." surely that should say for gutsy
<glatzor> evening Riddell.
<glatzor> Riddell: could you please once again upload a version guidance? I applied the no-dualhead-on-ati patch upstream, fixed some crashers and disabled dualhead for intel too. Sadly
<Riddell> stdin: right you are, I wonder who's incharge of that
<stdin> dunnow, but I assumed you would know more than I
<Riddell> I'll pass it on
<Riddell> glatzor: added to my todo
<glatzor> Riddell: thanks a lot
<fritsch> allee: you are the maintainer of kdebluetooth?
<mhb> Riddell: really? Thanks for the clarifications.
<allee> fritsch: together with others, yes.   But lately I had zero time for it.
<fritsch> allee: i made some debugging yesterday, it seems heavily broken
<fritsch> allee: i have some good news though. debian unstable released a 1.0~beta8-1 package, this one makes finally makes file transfairs working for me
<fritsch> allee: as svn version did, but not our kubuntu version
<fritsch> allee: perhaps merging from debian and looking for showstopper kubuntu patches could solve this?
<allee> fritsch: Hobbsee mentioned something similar today
<fritsch> allee: i tried building a new svn version with "our" patches and after that, svn version stopped working file transfairs, too - though it build well
<allee> fritsch: unfortunately neither stefan nor tonio are here.  I've right now no time.  I'm fighting with 10 lost disk and 10TB of lost storage :( :(
<fritsch> allee: all the best
<allee> fritsch: thx.  I'll need it
<fritsch> allee: max planck would turn over in his grave :-)
<fritsch> allee: you are some postcodes too far away, so sorry i cannot come over and help
<allee> fritsch: maybe start with what's is in debian and add kubuntu patches
<fritsch> allee: i see what they have
<allee> fritsch: I've put a hat over the head max planck statue next to the computer room
<allee> fritsch: where do you life in germany?
<fritsch> allee: Karlsruhe ;-)
<allee> fritsch: ah, right.
<allee> fritsch: heh, looks like that were the (soccer) action is right now :)
<fritsch> allee: hehe :-) bayern kicked us
<fritsch> allee: all patches applied, but not the autostart patch, i think they fixed this upstream ...
<fritsch> allee: package working (as far as file transfair is considered)
<nixternal> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39291/
<Riddell> nixternal: perfect, please submit to the dot through the contribute link
<Riddell> well, I might drop the "Truth of the fact" bit, sounds a bit American :)
<nixternal> is it? heh, my grandpa always said that
<nixternal> and he was a true Swede, a mean one too :)
* ScottK gets a bit uneasy about the words Launchpad and Free Software being right next to each other, but it's not wrong as written.
<nixternal> heh
<Riddell> ScottK: where's that?
<nixternal> Riddell: what should I replace the "truth of the fact" with in order for it not to sound to american?
<nixternal> remember, I am american, well at least sometimes...sometimes I think I am mexican, but only when in Mexico :)
<ScottK> Riddell: In the KDE takes over the Azores thing on Planet.
<ScottK> err Fridge
<ScottK> "... described the Launchpad Free Software project hosting platform"
<Riddell> nixternal: "Truth of the fact is that KDE is taking over the Canary Islands" -> "KDE is being installed on all the school computers in the Canary Islands by...
<nixternal> ooh, I missed that
<Riddell> me too :)
<nixternal> gotcha
<nixternal> should be "Launchpad's Free Software Project hosting platform" maybe?
<Riddell> that wouldn't help
<nixternal> ... described Free Software project hosting on Ubuntu's Launchpad :)
<Riddell> would work
<nixternal> at least a little closer
<nixternal> I am giving a KDE 4 talk on Saturday at the University of Illinois...is there a good presentation out there I could borrow from?
<Riddell> aseigo has one but I don't know if he makes it generally available
<nixternal> I have one I created as well for a talk I gave at another campus in Chicago a couple of months ago
<ScottK> nixternal: Except it's Canonical's Launchpad, not Ubuntu's.  Other than that, I think that's much better.
<Riddell> good point
<nixternal> ya, I thought about that after I pressed enter
<hunger> Anyone having trouble with kmail and pop with TLS encryption?
<hunger> I can not get my mail since I reinstalled using gutsy/beta of kubuntu:-(
<ScottK> hunger: What's the error?
<Riddell> hmm, no Lure
<Riddell> hunger: Lure's the man keeping an eye on kdepim
<hunger> ScottK: There is none. Just a popup claiming that my server does not support TLS.
<hunger> ScottK: Which it did for the last couple of years and still does afaik.
<ScottK> Right.
<Riddell> hunger: you can try newer builds from  deb calvin2
<ScottK> If you could get a wireshark data capture for whichever port you connect over, that could help narrow it down.
<Riddell> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lure/ubuntu gutsy main
<Riddell> rather
<hunger> Hmmm. sending mail has the same problem... No more TLS.
<ScottK> hunger: That I can test.
* hunger has not yet seen the test results for the version on lure's server;-)
<ScottK> hunger: Using the current Kmail version in the Gutsy repo, sending with TLS works.  Oct  1 20:11:44 mailout00 postfix/smtpd[20388] : TLS connection established from static-72-81-252-22.bltmmd.fios.verizon.net[72.81.252.22] : TLSv1 with cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256/256 bits)
<hunger> ScottK: I am just installing wireshark.
<fdoving> hunger: current kmail in gutsy works with both TLS and SSL for me too.
<hunger> I knew that I had missed some important debs when installing on sunday:-)
<hunger> Maybe I should ring up my ISP then...
<hunger> KMail sends CAPA and gets a list of capabilities back.
<hunger> Then it sends AUTH to the POP server and that replies with "-ERR Invalid command.".
* hunger wonders whether that is normal.
<ScottK> hunger: Was AUTH on the list of capabilities?
<ScottK> hunger: Try it with sending.  I'm more familiar with SMTP commands.
<hunger> Nope.
<hunger> sending fails when STARTTLS is send... Looks like my ISP has hosed something.
<ScottK> hunger: If you want to pastebin that one, I can probably tell you exactly what they hosed.
<Riddell> nixternal: are you going to submit that?
* hunger shrugs. I wonder why stuff like that always happens when I reinstall my boxes.
<nixternal> Riddell: will do that now
<hunger> ScottK: Thanks for the offer. I rang up my ISP, let's see whether he will fix it tonight.
<ScottK> OK
<nixternal> Riddell: posted
<nixternal> Riddell: I double posted..the first post had my name as "nixternal" and not "Richard Johnson", so if you can nix the first that would rock!
<mhb> wow, brightness changing works lovely in Gutsy
<mhb> does anyone have an idea why brightness can be changed in guidance-pm, but not through shortcuts?
<Riddell> mhb: it just hasn't been added to kmilo
<Riddell> it wouldn't be hard to do
<Riddell> well, it would need something to act on actually, which would be non-trivial
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, non-trivial - not for me.
<mhb> I have already heard people talk about this strange cross-shaped cursor at startup, is that fixed yet?
<mhb> sorry if I am asking too much
<Riddell> can't say it's on my radar
<mhb> nixternal had it on his radar, AFAIK
<mhb> nixternal: you did spot the "goofy mouse icon at startup" bug? Did you solve it or triage it?
<mhb> nixternal: can I help with it somehow?
<nixternal> not on my radar...it is a boog with kblue in a python script in /usr/bin...there is an import foo line prior to the #! /usr/bin/python line
<nixternal> fritsch: you created a patch didn't you?
<nixternal> that would be fritsch's baby, he is the one who tracked it down I believe
<fritsch> nixternal: i talked with allee and hobsee
<nixternal> import is an imagemagick command to take a screenshot...if you look in your ~/ you will see a file called command, that is the screenshot it is taking
<fritsch> nixternal: i think taking the debian unstable version and merging our patches is the best way
<fritsch> nixternal: our package is just "badly broken"
<nixternal> /usr/bin/kblueplugd is where the issue is
<fritsch> nixternal: i took debian sources, applied our kubuntu patches (without the autostart one) and it is working
<fritsch> nixternal: no this is NOT the issue
<fritsch> nixternal: this fixes kdeblueplugd start, but file transfer does not work
<nixternal> well, I am referring to the + mouse cursor at startup
<fritsch> nixternal: svn is working, debian unstable version is working (recompiled on my box)
<nixternal> the rest of kblue* I have no clue about..I don't even have a bluetooth device in my house :)
<fritsch> nixternal: okay, if thyx merge from debian kblueplugd is fixed
<fritsch> nixternal: kblueplugd is "okay" there
<allee> nixternal: what the prob with kblueplugd?
<fritsch> allee: look at /usr/bin/kblueplugd
<allee> nixternal: uaargagall.  What that garbage at the begin of kblueplugd.  Shudder
<fritsch> allee: :-)
<allee> fritsch: I did.  Not from me :)
<nixternal> hehe
* allee wonders how rotatelogs is related to kbt at all
<fritsch> allee: i propose debian unstable packages + kubuntu patches - "kubuntu autostart patch (does not apply, seems applied)"
<allee> fritsch: btw. what this autostart problem you mentioned?
<allee> fritsch: where's you modified source?
<fritsch> allee: i just took the debian orig.tar.gz their diff
<fritsch> allee: copied over the kubuntu patches and made a package
<fritsch> allee: just had to left out the kubuntu_06_no_autostart patch
<fritsch> this is not like pros do this - but i just search for an easy way to get everything work (at least for me)
<allee> fritsch: he, this is necessary.  kbluetooth.autostart.desktop  start kblueooth regardless if a bt adapter is available or not
<fritsch> allee: mmh, mine startet without adapter present
<allee> fritsch: please remove kbluetooth.autostart.desktop from /usr/share/autostart/kbluetooth.autostart.desktop,   remove the crap at the start of kblueplugd and retry
<fritsch> allee: with the original kubuntu package?
<fritsch> allee: i removed the grab yesterday, but something other is broken
<allee> fritsch: yes, that the 'problem'.  without adapter there should be now kblueooth running.  When plugged in kbt should be started
<fritsch> allee: mmh, after fixing kblueplugd - it started
<fritsch> allee: but, there are "functional" problems with our version
<allee> fritsch: tell me about it
<fritsch> allee: there are a lot of bugs, many tell about file transfer
<fritsch> allee: you cannot receive a file from your phone
<fritsch> allee: svn version works, debian unstable version works, too
<fritsch> allee: so, i think our version got something wrong?
<fritsch> allee: perhaps it is in the codebase, or a "half faulty" svn checkout :-)
<allee> fritsch: that would be really strange if it kblueplugd fault.  As kblueplud only starts kbt when a bt adapter in pluged in and stop when last adapter is removed.
<allee> fritsch: ^^ that's all it does.
<fritsch> allee: yes, mmh, sorry for my english :-) what i want to say
<fritsch> allee: this is not an error in kblueplugd only :-)
<fritsch> allee: there is one (import ... x = ) ... but this is not all of kdebluetooth problem in kubuntu
<fritsch> allee: filetransfer is broken in kubuntu bluetooth sind beta3 or even earlier
<fritsch> allee: i get you the bug report, mom
<fritsch> allee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/146145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146145 in kdebluetooth "Can't recive files from cell phone" [Undecided,In progress] 
<fritsch> allee: there are two bugs "in one" ... kblueplugd and "functional problems"
<manchicken> allee: Wuat's going on?
<manchicken> what's*
<allee> kubuntu: one can't sind files via bt to kubuntu
* allee never uses this (yet)
<allee> ConfirmationDlgBase::setProperty( "sizeGripEnabled", value ) failed: property invalid, read-only or does not exist
<fritsch> allee: seen this before ;-)
<allee> fritsch: yeah, but this happens before I confirm that I accept the push :(
<fritsch> allee: yes, push goes nowhere AND my nokia 6300 dies - you have to hard power off
<allee> fritsch: receiving files works with debian version + kubuntu patches (- 06 autostart patch) right?
<allee> ^^ for you
<fritsch> allee: yes this works for me
<fritsch> allee: you want to test the "deb" packages?
<fritsch> allee: i just dropped the 06 patch, because it did not apply :-)
<allee> fritsch: not the deb.  Point me to your .diff.gz.  I've the debian tarball already
<fritsch> allee: use the debian giff.gz and copy in the kubuntu patches ;-)
<allee> fritsch: okay
<fritsch> allee: i did it this way, if you get the 06 patch to apply - i ll test them
<allee> fritsch: 06 is equivalent to:   rm /usr/share/autostart/kbluetooth.autostart.desktop
<allee> feel free to test this ;)
<fritsch> i dont like rm - it is evil, i test your package, when it is coming out
<allee> better: mv /usr/share/autostart/kbluetooth.autostart.desktop{,.away}   # :)
<allee> mhmm, patch applies nicely with patch -p1 to debian and kubuntu tarball ...
<allee> kubuntu_06*
<fritsch> allee: dpkg-buildpackage throwed an error for me with kubuntu_06, but if it works - cool
<allee> fritsch: hmm, lemme build it 2 times.  Maybe that's the problem ...
<allee> fritsch: no.  Debian has the same patch as 04_no_autostart.patch
<fritsch> allee: oki, so leaving it out would be no problem
<allee> yes
<fritsch> allee: btw. could you recover your 10 TB?
<allee> fritsch: I don't touch the raid.  I sent Sun the debug infos.  Let's see what they suggest
<Riddell> nixternal: you're famous
<Riddell> as a published author on the Dot
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-02
<nixternal> how so?
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> groovy
<jeroenvrp> hey are we going to have a kde 3.5.8 release?
<jjesse> evening :)
<jeroenvrp> found this page http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_7to3_5_8.php
<jeroenvrp> anyone: is kde 3.5.8 going to be part of Gutsy, so early before oct 18?!
<DaSkreech> Will networkmanager 0.7 ship in Gutsy?
<jeroenvrp> DaSkreech: not according this list http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=network-manager+&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<DaSkreech>  Blast :-)
<jjesse> morning jussio1
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<Jucato> heheh good morning! :)
<Jucato> you got it right :)
<Jucato> and good evening for you :P
* jjesse is slowly learning
<Jucato> heheh
<jeroenvrp> http://extragear.kde.org/apps/yakuake/ 2.8 final is t
<jeroenvrp> out
<jeroenvrp> hopefully it wileplace the beta version in gutsy
<jeroenvrp> anyone: is kde 3.5.8 going to be part of Gutsy, so early before oct 18?!
<Jucato> I'm not sure if there are big significant changes between the beta and the final. I'll have to ask the maintainer (if he's still awake)
<Jucato> but since we're on freeze already, I wonder if we could still do a version bump....
<jjesse> i think the worst coffee known to man is hotel coffee
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Yakuake?content=29153 forthe chanlog and iyis always  good void beta's
<Jucato> heh Changes *since* 2.8-beta1... he has to choose his words better :P
<Jucato> or at least be more consistent...
<Jucato> jjesse: I have not yet had the pleasure/displeasure of experiencing living/dining in a hotel :)
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: but what about kde 3.5.8
<jjesse> Jucato: i'm a consualtant -- on the road 3 out every 4 weeks
<jeroenvrp> it seems a pre-version is accepted
<Jucato> jjesse: I've noticed...
<jeroenvrp> I doubt that is a good thing
<jjesse> i have over 110 nights in a hotel since march 1st
<jeroenvrp> oh well
<Jucato> jeroenvrp: you'll have to ask Riddell about 3.5.8... but I'm not sure if it will make it for Gutsy. perhaps kubuntu.org packages after gutsy
<Jucato> jjesse: wow... :)  :(  :/
<jjesse> tell me about it
<Jucato> jjesse: wow... :)  :(  :/ <--- telling you about it
<jjesse> grin :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<jjesse> Jucato: we should somehow get together in real life, i think we would have fun hanging out
<Jucato> sure! tell me when you're in the neighborhood :)
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2007-October/subject.html
<jeroenvrp> allthough I only see language packages (yet)
<Jucato> you'll have to ask Riddell. safe answer :)
<jeroenvrp> Jucato: yeah I know, I will ask tomorrow
<Jucato> coz I don't think it would be very nice to ship with kde-3.5.8-svn :)
<jeroenvrp> 3.5.8 will be sent to the packagers on the 7th and released if all is fine, on the 15th
<jeroenvrp> so no svn, but very close to the 18th
<Hobbsee> probbaly depends on how stable, etc it is
<Jucato> because we'd have to ask for exception for it right?
<Jucato> and morning Hobbsee! :)
<DaSkreech> Wheeee
<jjesse> did everyone drop connection?
<Hobbsee> there was a netsplit, yes
<jjesse> oh
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Jucato> I just love these netsplits! :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!!!!! :)
<Hobbsee> hi Jucato!
<jjesse> wow they sure don't make it easy sometimes to book the flight you want to book
<DaSkreech> I lived :)
* DaSkreech has a comprehensive list of who got K-lined
<Hobbsee> O.O  http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2007/10/yes-sarah-im-still-alive.html
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: klined?  nah...
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Mispelt Sarah
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: that wasnt what i was looking at
<DaSkreech> His poke at Aussie?
<Hobbsee> no
<nixternal> well hello there
<jjesse> hello
<nixternal> 90% complete on my super duper, multi-threaded, high speed, distributable address book
<nixternal> java rox!
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<jjesse> howdy nixternal
<Jucato> lol!
<nixternal> you want the office last week?
<jjesse> me?  yeah i loved the office last week
<nixternal> s/want/watch
<Jucato> we should be updating !nixternal soon :)
<nixternal> hahaha...I watched it, and actually liked that show
<nixternal> Jucato: update it to what?
<Jucato> add java-loving :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Java is nice
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> it is perfect for code dummies like me
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> you? code  dummy? c'mon! :P
<DaSkreech> Weren't we just talking about Hotel java?
<nixternal> oh ya, that is why I am taking c++ classes...I need to knock the rust off
<jjesse> anyone running kde4 and getting KNotify crash notices every 2 minutes or so?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: yes we were talking about hotel coffee :)
<nixternal> I used to code c++ in the 90s, but what I did was totally different than what we are familiar with
<Jucato> espresso would be nice right now...
<jjesse> love this bug #147865
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147865 in knetdockapp "Knetdockapp only shows packets on Kubuntu 7.10 Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147865
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> wrong one
<jjesse> bug #147864
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147864 in ubuntu "Profanity in error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147864
<DaSkreech> damn can You get someone's e-mail from a blogger profile?
<Jucato> "Indeed this is from the SucKIT rootkit; the ostentatious usage of the f-word in error messages is a real giveaway. Pull the network cable please, your system has been compromised."  - hahah :)
<Jucato> poor guy
<jjesse> yeah i saw that
<DaSkreech> *blinks*
<DaSkreech> No one wears a kilt quite like Jonathan
<Jucato> *blinks*
<DaSkreech> ah ha!
<DaSkreech> tell me where you got your quote and I'll tell you where I got mine!
* Jucato points up
<DaSkreech> ah
* DaSkreech points at http://dot.kde.org/1191271613/
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> nixternal: congrats on the Dot article :)
<DaSkreech> Why would a rootkit announce itself?
<nixternal> why thank you
<DaSkreech> Ok so I updated Emacs
<DaSkreech> to 22
<DaSkreech>  but 21 still starts
<DaSkreech> how's it doing that?
<DaSkreech> http://vocamus.net/dave/?p=40
<DaSkreech> I love that story
<jjesse> nixternal: congrats on being a dot editor now
<Jucato> yay
<Jucato> (boo!)
<DaSkreech> conflicted there?
<Jucato> oh I mean't BOOL, which is defined as true :)
<jjesse> wow this hotel's wireless sucks
<DaSkreech> yeah
<DaSkreech> it's a hotel
<jjesse> actually some hotelo's have really good connections
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> actually...I don't think I am an editor...I just wrote up that story for Riddelll and he posted it for me
<Jucato> that's even better. get other people to do the dirty work for you :)
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> that's so nixternal :)
<Jucato> bwahahah P
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> that it is
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Is Wednesady A good day to upgrade to Gutsy?
<DaSkreech> See you all tomorrow
<stdin> I don't like that bug 138189 has been marked as Fix Released
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138189 in pykdeextensions "application tries to dlopen /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so (only found in the -dev package) " [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138189
<stdin> making a -dev package a dep of a binary lib package is not a "Fix", it's a workaround at best
<Hobbsee> i think Riddelll knows - it was only ever a workaround
<stdin> hope so, just doesn't "feel" right to me
<Riddelll> stdin: no, it's wrong, fixes welcome
<_StefanS_> Riddelll: there's a bugfix release for knm, can it make it into gutsy?
<_StefanS_> Riddelll: it can be released this week or next
<_StefanS_> Riddelll: 0.2.1
<Jucato> hm.. lots of questions about KDE 3.5.8 on gutsy... will it make it?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: is there any significant changes?
<Jucato> bug fixes mostly I guess
<_StefanS_> uhm, I dont think there's really many bugs (?)
<Jucato> after all, it is just a maintenance release :)
* Jucato shrugs...
<Jucato> I really don't know. just fielding questions
<_StefanS_> Riddelll: I would then tell them to get going with the release, and alert tonio (or I might do it) to package it.
<Riddelll> _StefanS_: if it's bug fixes only that's probably ok
<_StefanS_> Riddelll: it is. Thats also what I thought, but I wanted to be sure.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I just wrote them on knm list, so lets hope we can make it. There's alot of fixes on WPA.
<Riddell> Jucato: I don't know, the timing is pretty bad (same for KDE 4 beta 3)
<Riddell> we might be best to take an SVN snapshot instead
<Jucato> <jeroenvrp> 3.5.8 will be sent to the packagers on the 7th and released if all is fine, on the 15th
<Jucato> one of the guys asking about it.
<Jucato> another is sredna (the kate guy) in #kubuntu...
<meduxa> hi all
<meduxa> thank you guys for publish the post in fridge about what we are doing in the canaries
<meduxa> it help us a lot to keep going and break walls
<Riddell> meduxa: it's on the Dot too
<meduxa> yes
<meduxa> great news
<acemo> how do i get mpg to work on kubuntu 7.10?
<Riddell> acemo: #kubuntu
<acemo> ohh, thought #kubuntu was for the current version only, sorry =)
<aantipop> ksystemlog doesnt show any logs for kernel or boot
<aantipop> is this normal ?
<nixternal> heh, the new issue of the Ubuntu magazine, the Kubuntu stuff on p.25, is copied/pasted directly from our release notes on the wiki :)
<Jucato> heh good thing you made them so perfectly :)
<nixternal> they look better in the magazine though :)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> he made one booboo, and I see the oh so popular PCLOS vs. Ubuntu artile I found last month has made its way through the community, in lightning speed at that
<nixternal> "...there are no known Linux viruses in the wild."
<Jucato> but the new "versus"
<Jucato> er.. sorry about that
<nixternal> actually, there are quite a few, but they don't even work at all
<Jucato> in the wild? there are? O.o
<nixternal> you would have to run your system as root in order to get infected
* Jucato thought they would be confined to some networks/laboratories...
<nixternal> ya, some people created some to prove it can be done
* Jucato sets up the su account
<Jucato> bite meh!
<nixternal> they pretty much are, but some people have tried to infect others
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> anyway, it seems the new "versus" theme lately is Kubuntu vs. PC-BSD 1.4
<Jucato> 4 KDE distros released within days/weeks of each other... didn't sabdfl want synergy? :)
<Jucato> 4 "big" KDE distros I mean
<nixternal> orly?
<nixternal> PC-BSD has gotten much nicer
<Jucato> PC-BSD 1.4 last week, openSUSE 10.3 and Mandriva 2008 this week. then Kubuntu on the 18th
<ubotu> Mandriva bug 2008 in Core Packages "reloading the user config or system menu closes the menudrake window" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]  http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2008
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> roflmao
<Riddell> aantipop: it's improper, but I don't have time to look into it
<nixternal> wait a sec...our belove ubotu tracks the enemy?!?!
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<Jucato> nixternal: even mozilla bugs I think
<Jucato> mozilla 1234
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 1234 in Style System (CSS) "we need default style for the html 4 style tags" [Normal,Verified: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1234
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> I knew that, and also Debian, but I didn't know about Mandriva as well
<Jucato> Novell 1234
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> nah
<Jucato> oh wait.. it just said it didnt' exist
<Jucato> but it tracks it
<nixternal> did it message you?
<Jucato> yep
<nixternal> ahhh
<Jucato> Novell 100
<Jucato> hehe got tired :)
<Jucato> Seveas is going to kill me :P
<nixternal> 07:37:58 [    ubotu]  Error: Error getting Novell bug #190347: NotPermitted
<nixternal> interesting
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> wonder if it tracks pclos too lol
<nixternal> heh, PCLOS is the new Lindows
<Jucato> aah redhat's there
<nixternal> ubotu is a spy!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a spy! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> shush you silly bot
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> you know, if I did icons on the desktop, I think the way Gnome does them is pretty sharp...with the previews and what not...does KDE do this as well? I haven't used a desktop icon in ages
<Jucato> yeah I think so
<Jucato> I don't have icons either
<Jucato> I have lots of panel icons though
<nixternal> hrmm, the full circle is in copyright violation...oooh I'm telling :p
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> tattle tale!
<nixternal> hehe...silly cc licenses
<Jucato> ugh! don't even get me started thinking about licenses!
<Jucato> it's so easy for software... GPL or BSD... but for content... nooooo!
<nixternal> only reason I realised this, is because in our composition class, we just covered plagerism and copyright violations...oddly enough
<Jucato> they don't cover spelling though :)
<nixternal> the only thing from making virtualbox perfect, screenshotting
<nixternal> especially my spelling
<Jucato> gr.. virtualbox-ose still isn't fixed on gutsy :(
<nixternal> what is the issue with it?
<Jucato> it requires modules that weren't packaged with it :)
<nixternal> I was just using the feisty deb they have linked on their website
<nixternal> ahh
<Jucato> so basically you can run virtualbox itself, but can't start any VM
<nixternal> well that is silly
<Jucato> vmware's situation is funny too...
<Jucato> vmware-player depends on vmware-modules which depend on a virtual package
<nixternal> vmware at least gives me the screenshot ability, but it is slower than vbox
<Jucato> not much slower than qemu+kqemu I bet :P
<nixternal> the fastest virtual software I have tried, is microsoft's virtual pc
<nixternal> it is similar, very similar to vbox, but whicked fast
<Jucato> I think I tried that before too... 2005... can't recall
<nixternal> almost like having the real os up and running natively
<nixternal> I just gave 2007 a shot to see how it was in comparison with vbox and vmware
<nixternal> you have to do some tricks in order to get *nix to work in it though
<nixternal> ie. it sets up a neomagic or s3 display driver for some stupid reason, so you need to reconfig x to use vesa, and you also have to add something to xorg.conf to get the mouse to work
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> hm... will the technique of installing "kubuntu-desktop" over Ubuntu or "ubuntu-desktop" over Kubuntu not work well anymore?
<nixternal> Riddell: what is the final day in which we can upload kubuntu-docs into main? I would like to get as much translation as possible complete before the last package
<nixternal> couldn't tell you, I have never tried
<aantipop> Riddell: the problem with ksystemlog is: Kernel log is just not pointed to /var/log/kern.log.0 by default. The Reason for no boot log is this bug i guess: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/98955
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98955 in upstart "logd not running" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> nixternal: not sure, maybe october 12th?
<Riddell> nixternal: you might want to ask pitti when the final language pack upload will be, that seems like a good time to match
<Riddell> aantipop: fancy doing patches for those?
<aantipop> Riddell: i have _no_ idea, im just a user, sorry
<aantipop> all i could do is file a bug against ksystemlog and hope someone else fixes ;P
<Riddell> aantipop: fair enough, and thanks for reporting, I can't guarantee it'll get fixed for release though, there's lots of other issues that need attention
<Riddell> aantipop: I suspect there will already be such bugs, you could add a comment with your discoveries
<aantipop> allright, its not a big issue anyway
<Jucato> nixternal: btw, did you see what I ping'ed you earlier about strigi?
<Jucato> (much earlier... like days earlier)
<nixternal> what about strigi?
<nixternal> I am testing the build for yakuake-2.8 final release
<Jucato> yay it will make it? :)
<nixternal> if it is only closing one bug, I don't know
<Jucato> nixternal: the one you mentioned in the beta page is the strigi kicker applet, not the system tray applet  I think
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> I have no clue....I am not using strigi because I am scared after reading all of the bad stuff recently about it :)
* Jucato looks agin
<Jucato> and still happening I think :)
<Jucato> but I pointed you to Riddell's blog post about it :P
<nixternal> ahh, yet another blog to read? who is that guy anyways? :p
<Jucato> hahaha
<nixternal> hehe, Aaron said "nobody can wear a kilt like Jonathan" :)
<Jucato> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2973
<Jucato> although he did say "quilt" first hahaha
<nixternal> haha ya
<nixternal> I didn't catch it at first, thought it was a double post
<Jucato> ditto :)
<nixternal> Jucato: I screenshotted that I though
<nixternal> oh no I didn't
<Jucato> nixternal: you screnshotted the kicker applet (search bar like deskbar)
<nixternal> well, I know if you look at the first screeny, you will see I typed something in the kicker applet, but I didn't get that popup at all like in his screeny
<Jucato> oh yeah...
<Jucato> hello world.. heheh
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> he's one of the lucky ones to actually get strigi to work :P
<nixternal> it is easy to miss, since I didn't get the cool menu like he did
<nixternal> he is a cheater, that's why :)
<nixternal> I haven't looked at strigi code...it is c# right?
<Jucato> it's easy to miss because of the big konqueror window distracting me :P
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> and you didn't get the spinning throbber either :P
<nixternal> does strigi use mono?
<nixternal> relibtoolization seems to be hit or miss with some packages it seems
<Riddell> nixternal: certainly not
<Riddell> strigi is in c++
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> beagle is mono then?
<Jucato> yep
<nixternal> that's right, I remember you complaining about mono
<nixternal> and kerry, not john kerry, but kerry beagle :p
<Jucato> heheh
<nixternal> you had to google john kerry didn't you?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> he is the great american flip-flopper...he got chewed up and spit out during our last presidential elections...good stuff
<Jucato> GNOME will slowly be overrun by Mono, I tell you.. just you wait :)
<nixternal> ya, they are some c# freaks
<nixternal> mono and python
<Jucato> and also the butt of gags and spoofs :)
<Jucato> (kerry I mean)
<nixternal> put them together, and you have a sick snake :)
* Jucato googles "sick snake"
* Jucato is amused at how fast *buntu packages turn up at kde-apps.org just after some release
<nixternal> always good to see the new yakuake builds and works...now if I could only tell what has been fixed
<Jucato> changelog?
<Jucato> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Yakuake?content=29153
<nixternal> have you ever read one of Sho_'s changelogs?
<Jucato> that one there on kde-apps I have :)
<nixternal> I always thought that Changelogs should be written in laymen's terms, but he incorporates his class names, function names, data types, and the rest in his :)
<nixternal> ya, same one I have...which is a better one to read :)
<Riddell> Jucato: going to package it?
<Jucato> Riddell: nixeternal already is :)
<nixternal> I need to put it in my PPA, and respond to the bug posts and see if people still experience the bugs
<Jucato> lol nixternal haha
<Jucato> sorry
<nixternal> Riddell: I just finished packaging it
<Riddell> excellent
<nixternal> I am running it right now, and I must say, you have never looked better
<nixternal> err, that was silly :)
<Jucato> hahaha
<nixternal> as it stands, I can only see where the final would only close one bug..is that enough to get a UVF acked?
<Jucato> how about that xinerama thingy?
<nixternal> argh, I need to start getting ready
<nixternal> ya, that might be another issue which was reported in LP, that is why I would like to see it tested by the users first before closing the bug with the changelog
<nixternal> I shall return in a few hours, I need to get rolling....Java is calling me unfortunately
<Jucato> btw, what do you do when for example, this app (like yakuake) has a new version that Debian doesn't have yet? how do you package it? from scratch?
<Jucato> yuck! lol
<nixternal> no, I use uupdate -u most of the times to just update from a previous package
<nixternal> but I will do the debian package as well when I get home and upload it to the debian repos
<Jucato> uupdate -u? hm.. gotta learn that...
<nixternal> bbiaf
<bddebian> Heyha
<nixternal> yay, I wasn't the only one who didn't finish this java project, but I am much closer than the rest :)
<nixternal> yeeeeehaw!
<bddebian> heh
<Jucato> what's the project about?
<nixternal> a client/server, multi-threaded address book
<nixternal> simple retardation really
<Jucato> if you can port it to C++/Qt/KDE... maybe you can have a better kaddressboook?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> c++ sockets, threads, and all of that good stuff is much better than java
<Jucato> I so hated kaddressbook 2 weeks ago... when I was fixing about 100+ contacts...
<nixternal> heh, so did I
* Jucato is glad he isn't alone...
<Jucato> slowly, little by little, as my PIM needs grow, I'm starting to dislike kdepim... or at least the default ones...
<Jucato> started w/ korganizer...
<nixternal> speaking of which, ryanakca what is up with that egroupware server? I had to delete it because it was annoying me with password requests all of the time...it would never connect, and and top of it, nobody else was using it :(
<nixternal> I like KDEPIM, I switched from Mutt about 3 years ago and it is rocking along for me
<nixternal> it rarely crashes for me
<Jucato> well I have to be more specific... kdepim includes a lot of apps :)
<Jucato> korganizer, kaddressbook, knotes.. those are bugging me :)
<Jucato> and kontact integration of knotes and akgregator... :)
<nixternal> heh, I use knotes to hold silly passwords that I can't change..ie mailing lists and revu
<nixternal> if people were to go through them though, they would think they were errors the way they are
<nixternal> uboontu.com does not work with Konqi...yay!
<gnomefreak> what is uboontu.com?
<jpatrick> a search site for stuff from official sources (appartently)
<gnomefreak> ah thats right they renamed the ubuntu search engine
<gnomefreak> jpatrick: i believe it uses tuxfaimly.com or a site like that
<nixternal> I am hungry...who is buying lunch?
<gnomefreak> or not let me see if ubuntu search is still around
<gnomefreak> ah it isnt the same one :)
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: what is the reason that the language packs of kde 3.5.8 are already in the repos. are we going to have 3.5.8 in gutsy?
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: it's not 3.5.8, it's just a snapshot from yesterday
<Riddell> but I might do the same with the rest of KDE 3.5
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: well kde 3.5.8 will be released oct 15 as I understood
<jeroenvrp> thanks for your answere
<gnomefreak> oct 15th is good but that is still a slim chance that we can get it in repo afaik
<mhb> impossible, I guess
<mhb> if you talk about Gutsy final
<gnomefreak> mhb: thats what i was thinking too it only gives 4 days to get it in but kde 3.5.8 is a security update no?
<gnomefreak> upstream security update
<gnomefreak> i believe we release around 18-19
<mhb> gnomefreak: upstream security update which is not tested much
<gnomefreak> true
<mhb> something could break when building packages or such, and we would be in big trouble
<mhb> KDE is not a small component of Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> yeah i just forgot we need testing time as well
<gnomefreak> nothing small about kde at all
<Tm_T> testing? why?
<Tm_T> you dont trust our mad skillz?
<gnomefreak> we need to make sure it breaks for only you Tm_T
<gnomefreak> :)
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> then please do testing
<mhb> Tm_T: if we didnt trust you, would we use and promote your app as the major component of our distribution? :D
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: has an app?
<gnomefreak> does it organize music by chance/
* DaSkreech hits Tm_T 
<Tm_T> ?
<mhb> gnomefreak: I address the "you" in "our mad skillz"
<DaSkreech> We had this mad skillz talk already :)
<Tm_T> hahahaha
<gnomefreak> ah
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: so true =)
<mhb> because I thought "our" means "KDE"
<Tm_T> yes KDE/Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> kde != kubuntu
<gnomefreak> atleast not really
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: and?
<gnomefreak> :(
<mhb> I am sure the KDE release will be quite good, but it is too late to do testing on Kubuntu side of things - it is simply past the "we accept stuff from upstream" deadline
<Riddell> gnomefreak: it's not a security update, it would go in backports
<gnomefreak> ah
<Tm_T> Riddell: I thought so too
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: security updates are and will be patched to current versions directly
<Tm_T> IIRC
<Tm_T> so we cant use that as an excuse =)
<gnomefreak> normally a good idea just im used to seeing example: firefox 2.0.0.4 > 2.0.0.5 security updates
<gnomefreak> last number changes for that, i might be confused but i thought most were like that
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: yes, but KDE doesnt release things that way
* gnomefreak notices that
<Tm_T> that would be silly, one app is totally different scale than DE
<gnomefreak> reason kde doesnt do it that way would be becaseu its a cluster of programs not just one
<Tm_T> yup
<gnomefreak> same reason why gnone 2.20 isnt securoty update for 2.19
* gnomefreak on pain meds so thinking is a bit slow
* Tm_T thinks GNOME needs security fix that replaces it with KDE
<gnomefreak> lol
<DaSkreech> How does Gnome work?
<DaSkreech> don't htey have odd even releases?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: that would be Windows
<DaSkreech> Oh I got my desktop manager to crash in VIsta :)
<Riddell> fabo: how come debian doesn't have the new clucene?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: clucene is needed for strigi?
<stdin> libclucene0 and libcluceneindex0
<Riddell> yes
<DaSkreech> ok was trying to recall where I had heard that before
<_StefanS_> Riddell: seems like the updated knm applet will be out thursday.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so it can be included :)
<innovati> new intel iMac, will kubuntu 7.10 work out of the box for it?
<nosrednaekim> innovati: wrong channel, please go to #kubuntu, or for gutsy. #ubuntu+1
<Riddell> _StefanS_: if it's packaged right away
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks the the Konsole PTY problem may affect more machines than we thought: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-kde3/+bug/117731/comments/27
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117731 in python-kde3 "Python crashes after attaching pty to a konsole kpart" [High,Fix committed] 
<_StefanS_> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> ScottK: going to approve bug 127922?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127922 in feisty-backports "Please backport lighttpd v1.4.16 from Gutsy to Feisty" [Wishlist,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127922
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> Riddell: Once some indicates that it works (not just builds), yes.  I'll comment to that effect in the bug.
<Riddell> ScottK: what about bug 135780, has someone indicated that it works?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135780 in feisty-backports "Please backport postfix 2.4.5-3 to Feisty from Gutsy" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135780
<ScottK> Yes. I did.
<ScottK> I tested that one myself.
<ScottK> The someone loose gold standard for backports is b/i/r (builds, installs, runs).
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 144870 isn't ready for action yet, or am I missing something?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144870 in scponly "[Sync request]  Sync scponly (4.6-1.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144870
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> Riddell: Since it's filed by a MOTU and has no new upstream version, it should be fine.
<Riddell> oh wait, it's a sync, for some reason I was thinking of backports
<ScottK> No problem
<ScottK> While you're on syncs, Bug 147779 has a special place in my heart ....
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147779 in libspf2 "Please sync libspf2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147779
<Riddell> I was just looking at that one
<ScottK> And?
<fabo> Riddell: for clucene, AFAIK strigi doesn't completely support latest clucene. i'll ask jos and ben to know if the situation improved.
<DaSkreech> well we should probably have it anyway for when it does
<DaSkreech> strigi is not shipping on by default in +1?
<Riddell> it seems to from my quick testing
<Riddell> I've had KDE developers say it's required for current SVN
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you decide not to do the libspf2 sync?
<Riddell> ScottK: why? I did it
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I just didn't see a notification yet then.  Sometime it takes LP a while to notice.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Finally got the notification.  Thanks again.
<amachu> hi.. any one can help me locating kubuntu-installer for gutsy
<amachu> its link in launchpad?
<nosrednaekim> amachu: its called ubiquity
<amachu> is it both same for ubuntu & kubuntu
<amachu> ?
<nosrednaekim> I'm not sure.
<nosrednaekim> the backend is
<Riddell> yes, it's the same
<mhb> what is unattended-upgrades and is it set on by default?
<fdoving> auto-installing of security updates.
<fdoving> have a look in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<fdoving> i'm not sure what the defaults are.
<fdoving> might be the 'Install security updates without confirmation' option in software-properties-kde
<angasule> what exactly is the update policy for programs in a stable ubuntu branch? for example, a program has a bug that causes a crash and has been fixed upstream, any chance we'll benefit from it or we have to wait till gutsy?
<Riddell> updates are available, but the process is quite long and fiddly and must have only the minimal changes
<Riddell> angasule: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/StableReleaseUpdates
<ScottK> Depending on which package is involved, it's less long/fiddly if it's in Universe.
<angasule> thanks, I was curious about the general situation,
<angasule> in this particular case, the crashing app is ktorrent
<angasule> I guess it doesn't count as "losing data", although the lost time is just as important to me (since I'm not getting data after it crashes, obviously)
<ScottK> angasule: In that case, talk to jdong (probably in #ubuntu-motu) as he pays a lot of attention to ktorrent.
<angasule> thanks!
<Riddell> nixternal: fancy writing another short dot article?  (similar format to last one, pointing at http://lwn.net/Articles/250358/ if you do)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-03
<nixternal> Riddell: yes, I am going to eat really quick and then I will rock it out
<nixternal> Riddell: posted that article, sitting in the queue
* Jucato waves at nixternal
<jjesse> evening
* Jucato wonders what article that was
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<Jucato> oooh hi jjesse! good evneing! :)
<Jucato> ugh! can't spell :P
<jjesse> so how are things today/tonight?
<Jucato> dark...
<jjesse> to early for the sun?
<Jucato> nope. storm brewing
<jjesse> oh fun i like storms
<Jucato> would be if it didn't mean power interruptions or strong lightning that could potentially fry the computer :/
<jjesse> yeah frying the computer would suck
<Jucato> frying my *only* computer would suck like vista :(
* nixternal waves back
<nixternal> gotta watch some tv...back in a bit
<nixternal> we are getting ready to get storms here too
<jjesse> sounds like fun
<jjesse> nice and warm and dry in columbus ohio
<bobbobbob> http://www.thisjobsucked.com
<bobbobbob> has anyone seen this site
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Can I get a courtesy ban?
<Jucato> huh?
<stdin> bobbobbob ?
<stdin> (that wan't even copy and paste :)
* Jucato reminds people that he's a very limited op
<stdin> s/limited/feeble/ :p
<Jucato> that to
<Jucato> too
<nixternal> ahh, he is a gentotard
<nixternal> or sabayon at that
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't even have oppage here :(
<Jucato> ditto
<Jucato> or anywhere at all, except #kubuntu
<nixternal> ya, I just have the main chans as well
<Jucato> at least you have other channels :)
<DaSkreech> Oh
<stdin> heh, only 6 people have super cow powers in here
<Jucato> which is fine.. I don't go there at all
<DaSkreech>  haha i thought this was #kubuntu My bad
<nixternal> lol
<stdin> DaSkreech: even #kubuntu isn't this quiet (mostly)
<DaSkreech> Yeah I was amazed at the audaciy of a spammer to take advantage of a lull in #kubuntu
<Jucato> so far he hasn't committed anything criminal in #k yet.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*@75-138-105-182.dhcp.hckr.nc.charter.com]  by Hobbsee
* Hobbsee muhahahahaha
<Jucato> victory!!
<Jucato> er.. viKtory!
<ScottK> Well until he types ipconfig /renew all and gets a new IP address from his ISP.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: chuga chuga chuga chuga....CHOO CHOO!!!!!
<Hobbsee> that's easy to fix.
<ScottK> I'm actually quite suprised that banning by IP works as well as it does.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: poke nalioth when he tries again
<Jucato> okie dokie
* Hobbsee pokes people
* Jucato pukes...
<Hobbsee> has anyone done some ugprade testing yet?
<Jucato> I did... once.. took 24 hours :)
<Jucato> did that over the weekend
<Jucato> crashed on gs-esp... had to continue through apt-get with --install-recommends of course
<Jucato> for some reason, it held back digikam. I removed it, then reinstalled kubuntu-desktop, and all was well again
<Hobbsee> odd?
* Hobbsee ssh's into someone else's machine, with a local mirror, creates a chroot, and tries an upgrade
<Jucato> but that was saturday...
<Jucato> I might try again on a fresh feisty install tomorrow or some time I'm not too busy goofing around :)
<Hobbsee> bah.  cant yet
<Hobbsee> cant upgrade off his
<Jucato> :P
<Hobbsee> it seems that we release in ~15 days
<Hobbsee> which is really quite scary
<Jucato> we haven't even decided over strigi yet
<Jucato> yeah scary...
<Hobbsee> we need to call a meeting.
<Hobbsee> and we need to poke manchicken on adept
<Jucato> tbh, all of Ubuntu's popularity is kinda causing us to be put under a microscope a lot lately...
<Hobbsee> yeah, people keep saying "kubuntu needs to do x, y, and z"
<Jucato> and with PC-BSD, openSUSE, and Mandriva all released within weeks/days of each other...
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> i'd like to try opensuse, actually
<Hobbsee> although their installs are a pain
<Jucato> me too... let's see if they finally deliver what they promised regarding package management
<Jucato> and luckily this time I don't have to download 3 CD's/1 DVD :)
<Jucato> there's a KDE-only 1 CD yay!
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> yeah, it'd be interesting to see smart
<Hobbsee> but i've got this sneaking suspicion that a lot will move to the new suse, if htey have
<Jucato> oh haven't seen that yet. but smart has always been there since 10.0...
<Hobbsee> and heck, why not?  if our current offerings are like this...
<Jucato> nah... the MS shadow still looms over openSUSE...
<Jucato> our (kubuntu's) current offerings?
<Hobbsee> with the bugs and such
<Hobbsee> and how late our stuff is, compared to ubuntu
<Jucato> hm.. I have a sort of an idea.. but being not so technically knowledgeable, I don't know how feasible it really is...
<Hobbsee> shoot
<Jucato> since 8.04 will be an LTS, why don't we focus our next release on less new features and more fixing and stabilizing
<Hobbsee> because as long as we're a community distro, as we are now (bar one paid person, and kees helping with security)...we're screwed in terms of people
<Jucato> for example, stabilizing our upgrades from one release to another
<Hobbsee> well, we'll grab 3.5.8, perhaps for gutsy, but likely for hardy.
<Hobbsee> the bug problem is that it should all go upstream, but upstream arent tending to look at kde 3 bugs - especially when kde4 will be out.
<Jucato> I mean each new release, we always have problems with upgrades...
<Jucato> well sans the upstream bugs...
<Hobbsee> sans the upstream bugs, and tehre arent much left
<Jucato> hm. ok point taken :)
<Hobbsee> also, hardy+1 we'll use kde4 by default, so will ditch all our patches - which contain the majority of our bugs.
<Jucato> probably my main beef is the upgrade path... I honestly prefer new installs over upgrading....
<Hobbsee> yeah, it would be good to fix that
<Hobbsee> it's partly a testing problem
<Jucato> and a place/channel to field these kinds of tests.. is #kubuntu-testers still open? at least the channel?
<Hobbsee> i'm unsure if we tend to properly test upgrades at all - i know i didnt do the feisty ones
<Hobbsee> yes, it's open, and vaguely alive
<Jucato> coz I'm not sure where to send questions about upgrading to #ubuntu+1 from #kubuntu users
<Hobbsee> well, first, i want to do a few upgrades here to check we dont still have file overwrites
<Jucato> I mean, they are for #ubuntu+1, but how many Kubuntu-specific questions are answered there?
<Hobbsee> which i suspect we do
<Hobbsee> oh, a fair few
<Jucato> oh yeah, there was also a problem with upgrading bluetooth and qobex had to be removed first before the upgrade can continue
<Hobbsee> i fixed that one :)
<Jucato> great :)
<Hobbsee> but bluetooth is still a mess
* Hobbsee watches everything from feisty unpack
<Jucato> sometimes it sucks to be a community project when you're being compared to a well-funded bigger brother :(
<Hobbsee> apparently the debian lot works, but they take our stuff, and rename it
<Hobbsee> oh indeed - especially when they say that it's not the same.
<Jucato> sometimes I'm beginning to think that some of the suggestions are right... that we somehow need to get out of Ubuntu's shadow more... :(
<Jucato> but that's hardly possible/feasible
<Hobbsee> we're tied to soyuz, and we're tied to canonical via Riddell.
<Jucato> yeah...
<Hobbsee> but our marketing could do with some help
<Hobbsee> but we need to actually have the stuff there to market
<Jucato> and people to do the marketing :(
<Hobbsee> that too
<Hobbsee> still, there's an open week coming soonish.
<Jucato> ah I just remembered a question you had for coreymon before. and I thought I have an ida
<Jucato> idea
<Hobbsee> so for those on the other side of the world, it'll be a good idea to attract some people in
<Hobbsee> shoot
<Jucato> haha too many ideas today :P
<Jucato> you asked him what we could do to improve #kubuntu support right?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> my answer is ironically to not focus too much on #kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> and say that anything non-de specific is in #ubuntu?
<Jucato> but see that our other help resources are also well kept
<Hobbsee> we could poitn people to #kde, i guess
<Hobbsee> people dont read, though.
<Jucato> well, not just on IRC
<Jucato> yeah that's the point
<Hobbsee> so, wiki cleanup, etc
<stdin> the wiki needs some "kdeifiing"
<Jucato> you see, we do lack some knowledgeable people in IRC, because there are knowledgeable people in other venues too
<Jucato> we can't have them all here unfortunately
<Jucato> yeah the wiki is one
<Jucato> I can't recall if ubuntuforums has a KDE tag for easier searching...
<stdin> i recall a kubuntuforums somewhere
<Jucato> kubuntuforums is a good place too
<Jucato> yeah I frequent there more than UF
<Jucato> it's more representative of Kubuntu users than UF is obviously :)
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> i dont visit kf much, if at all
<Jucato> don't worry. I have it under my nose all the time
<Jucato> and I have some special plans for it soon...
<Jucato> it has less traffic than UF... which could be a good thing in some ways :)
<stdin> I don't tend to visit forums much any more, I sometimes have a look through LQ.org, but that's about it
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> heh you should have met be before I became an IRC-maniac..
* Hobbsee invents mean and nasty hacks to make k-d install in a chroot.
<Jucato> I spent my day practically hitting the reload button :)
<stdin> heh, I remember doing that
<Jucato> for months? :)
<stdin> my f5 key was wearing out
<Hobbsee> 655 upgraded, 91 newly installed, 4 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Hobbsee> Need to get 511MB/523MB of archives.
<Jucato> ubuntuforums was my first encounter with the community :)
<Jucato> haha have fun!
<Jucato> I had about 1000+ iirc
<Hobbsee> ah yes, digikam is kept back
<Hobbsee> this is just k-d and dependancies upgrading
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> oh speaking of k-d... I have a question...
<Jucato> but it depends on apt-get install's default behavior
<Hobbsee> shoot
<Jucato> afaik, apt-get doesn't install recommends, only aptitude does
<Jucato> so will our previous "install kubuntu-desktop" over Ubuntu not work properly anymore?
<Hobbsee> k-d is in section: metapackages, so behaves like aptitude in that instance.
<Jucato> we usually tell that to users, even in the factoid..
<Jucato> ah ok
<Hobbsee> Fetched 511MB in 60s (8510kB/s)
<Jucato> but dist-upgrade must explicitly be told to --install-recommends right?
<Hobbsee> it doesnt seem so
<Hobbsee> or at least, this isnt.
<Jucato> hm... it's fixed?
<Hobbsee> check the changelog
<Jucato> because if you remember, we've had people saying stuff like strigi wasn't installed during the upgrade
<Hobbsee> oh wait, it may require it
<Jucato> and they use dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> hm.  will see.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Jucato> hm.. ok... :)
<Hobbsee> if we need to, we'll add to the doco that you have to use --install-recommends
<Jucato> I'm just confused/worried/anxious about this new setup so pardon my ignorance :)
<Hobbsee> if only the setup was as fast as the download..
<Jucato> if only the download was as fast as the setup on my end :P
<Hobbsee> i'd like to see a great section of adept fixed for hardy, too
<Hobbsee> because we'll use that beyond hardy
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.  why do you think i'm ssh'd into a connection that has a local mirror?  :)
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> so I think hardy is a perfect opportunity for us to have a solid base... although it doesn't help if Ubuntu keeps on making new features and we have to play catch up
<Jucato> :(
<Hobbsee> true - but it seems they're getting smarter in terms of writing bases and frontends
<Jucato> we just need to sync development... but we don't have the manpower :(
<Hobbsee> yup
<Jucato> for example, some users are asking about the X config thingy and the automatic printer config thingy
<Hobbsee> yes, i wish the auto printer config thingy would be here
<Hobbsee> for our next release, we should suggest pepole do them for kde4
<Hobbsee> really, i'm unsure why the printing stuff isnt upstream.
<Jucato> btw, what really is bulletproof X? is that the config thiny or something in X itself?
<Hobbsee> oh, we cant have bulletproof X
<Jucato> printing for KDE 4 barely exists right now :)
<Hobbsee> it's basically to make sure that x has a failsafe mode, and works, so that people dont have to edit their xorg.conf
<Jucato> so we can't have that?
<Hobbsee> no, there's something missing in kwin
<Jucato> aw...
<Jucato> oh well...
* Jucato crosses his fingers and hopes for the best
<Hobbsee> but.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you around yet?
<Jucato> sound asleep I guess
<Hobbsee> hm
<Hobbsee> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/guidance-backends_0.8.0svn20070928-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kaddressbook_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/karm_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kmail_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/knotes_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/korganizer_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> Jucato: there was something i wanted nixternal for.
<Hobbsee> i just dont remember what.
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what are your thoughts on ditching the current buglot from our brains for hardy?
<Jucato> everyone wants nixternal nowadays...
<Hobbsee> as in, anything that gets pushed thru a sru is good, but we're otherwise ignoring them all
<Hobbsee> then we'll eol for hardy+5, or whatever it is.
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> kde was talking about it - i suspect they'll want things rereported
<Jucato> hm... my thoughts for now revolve around adept and system settings... at least clearing out that lot would be good I guess
<Jucato> unfortunately, we're very shorthanded on Adept...
<Hobbsee> it'll need a rewrite - parts, or all of it.
<Jucato> it's becoming a PITA to maintain isn't it?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: was talking about it
<Hobbsee> yeah - although i think that libept may also be a pain
<Jucato> we're practically the ones maintaining it... and upstream doesn't seem to be applying our fixes...
<Hobbsee> apt also has some real FUBAR's in it too
<Hobbsee> i'm unsure if mornfall is even around anymore
<Hobbsee> last i recall, he was saying "screw debian, i'll make this work on rpm stuff"
<Jucato> which is kinda weird why he started on a Debian PM  in the first place...
<Jucato> wasn't he partly employed by RH?
<Hobbsee> Setting up cups-pdf (2.4.6-3ubuntu7) ...
<Hobbsee> Password for root on localhost?
<Hobbsee> quite possible
<Hobbsee> uh?
<Jucato> heh :)
<Hobbsee> Setting up cups-pdf (2.4.6-3ubuntu7) ...
<Hobbsee> Password for root on localhost?
<Hobbsee> Password for root on localhost?
<Hobbsee> lpadmin: Unauthorized
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing cups-pdf (--configure):
<Hobbsee>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Jucato> yay!
<Hobbsee> afaik, there is no root pass in a chroot.
<Jucato> heh... I'm scared of chroot
<Jucato> it was the cause of losing my /home
<Jucato> well, that and PEBKAC :)
<Hobbsee> Setting up kdm (4:3.5.7-1ubuntu26) ...
<Hobbsee> Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/kdm ...
<Hobbsee> Configuration file `/etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc'
<Hobbsee>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<Hobbsee>  ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.
<Hobbsee>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<Hobbsee>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<Hobbsee>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<Hobbsee>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<Hobbsee>       Z     : background this process to examine the situation
<Hobbsee>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<Hobbsee> *** backgroundrc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N]  ?
<Hobbsee> ...interesting.
<Hobbsee> we should fix that too.
<Hobbsee> same with Configuration file `/etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc'
<Jucato> what's wrong?
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> yeah heheh
* Hobbsee giggles at -devel
<Jucato> gah! I just lost my train of thought!
<Jucato> oh yeah now I remember...I wonder how your system will behave once it gets to that PAM upgrade part, where you'll be asked which services to restart...
<Jucato> and kdm is one of those (and let's say you forgot to remove kdm from the list)
<Jucato> heh ok time to get busy w/ work...
<stdin> I wish I could build amarok2 :(
<Hobbsee> why cant you?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: havent got to that yet
<Hobbsee> but it should silently want to restart, i hope
<stdin> Hobbsee: some cmake error http://www.stdin.me.uk/build.log
<Hobbsee> ah
<stdin> I don't know cmake well enough to attempt to fix it
* Hobbsee knows very little of cmake
<Hobbsee> uh, digikam?  whya re you a special snowflake?
<Hobbsee> root@liquified:/# apt-cache rdepends libexiv2-0.12
<Hobbsee> libexiv2-0.12
<Hobbsee> Reverse Depends:
<Hobbsee>   digikam
<Hobbsee>   libkexiv2-0
<Hobbsee>   digikam
<Hobbsee> 2:0.9.1-1ubuntu4
<Hobbsee> oh, i see.
<Hobbsee> right, can fix both libexiv and libkexiv
<Jucato> yay! :)
<Jucato> er.. I shouldn't be here :)
<Hobbsee> neither should i.
<Jucato> :D
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yo !!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: a bugfixed version of knm applet is coming out this thursday, can you package it ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: there's that list of bugfixes that would be cool to have in gutsy (WPA/EAP stuff)
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio_
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I've made some progress on the kdmtheme, and I know how to fix it, whats the deadline for having it in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: bug fixes, or new features?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: also, upgrading yakauake is something we should do
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure I will
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: bugfixes for knm, yes.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: deadline for kdmtheme is -> ASAP
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: not to say ASATFP
<_StefanS_> thats what I figured, I'm sorry I haven't had so much time lately
<_StefanS_> I will do my best
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what's new in the latest yakuake ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: look on kde-look.org, it was just released yesterdya
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: do what you can, nobody will blame you not to get it done :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I will
<_StefanS_> I will try.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Yakuake?content=29153
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it was on apps.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that'll break the feature freeze for sure :(
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: its a feature release
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: when i spoke to sho, it didnt have that many features.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is sho the developper ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: (the lead dev)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let's forget about providing an rc file then :/
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw I looked, I don't know why the changes have been reverted on konversation, but honnestly I don't mind, the current rc file is good
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll go explain the reason of our choices to sho
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: although I know he won't agree ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'm inclined to take yakuake - we've already got beta 1
<Hobbsee> of course, i can give the exception for it :)
<Hobbsee> as can ScottK
* Jucato though nixternal already started packaging yakuake
* Jucato briefly waves hello to everyone before going back to bed
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah, good to know
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so I can upload without any prompt (I have your exception) ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: of yakuake?  yeah, that's fine
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay so I'm stoping on the packaging now ? :)
<Jucato> hehe you should confirm it with nixternal though... that's just iirc
<Jucato> btw... anyone figured out what's the commands file in $HOME is all about?
<Jucato> (why are we having so many problems with $HOME? :P)
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/148446
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148446 in ubuntu "package kdm 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu26 failed to install/upgrade: read error on stdin at conffile prompt" [Undecided,New] 
<Hobbsee> looks like we're hitting this again - adept's dying over it presumably
* Jucato bets someone in here was highlighted :0
<Jucato> :)
* Hobbsee sends it to adept
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Tonio_> Jucato: just fyi, I just packaged yakuake for my needs, but the package is done
<Tonio_> Jucato: don't know what you did in it, or if it is started or not on your own, so let me know, since I eventually can upload the one here...
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> jcastro: I'm still here for the openweek, don't forget me :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what will you talk about for the open week?
<stdin> the Nvidia page on the wiki has been "kdeified" and it almost killed me :p
* Hobbsee ponders how hard she can hammer her connection.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: dunno what to talk about yet, that's to be discussed :)
<Hobbsee> awww, it'll only let me use 4 connections at a time.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: right.
<toma> hi all
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I think its incredible cool we have kdesudo.. I just tried opensuse 10.3 the other day, and had to keep punch in administrator password.
<Hobbsee> hi toma
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: much more fluent when we remember the password for a few minutes
<toma> hi Hobbsee
<toma> Hobbsee: familiar with the installer?
<Hobbsee> ubiquity?  from a dev POV?  no
<Hobbsee> from a user POV, yes, enough
<toma> Hobbsee: my installation is stuck at downloading language files. Can I get it to skip that part for now and continue?
<toma> Riddell: maybe you know?
<Hobbsee> what do the VT's say?
<Hobbsee> (they can be kinda big)
<toma> Hobbsee: no output there, other then the boot sequence on 8
<Hobbsee> hm
<Hobbsee> idk, sorry
<toma> hm /target looks pretty complete
<toma> Hobbsee: thnxs, rebooting
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you tested bluetooth recently?
<Riddell> everyone says it's broken
<hunger> Riddell: kblueplugd has some code in front of #!/usr/bin/python line. Removing that junk fixes the BT for me.
<hunger> That an tweaking the config in /etc/default/bluetooth which is a bit strange out of the box IMHO. But that is not a kubuntu problem.
<hunger> e.g. enableing pand causes the init script to fail, etc.
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is
<Tonio_> Riddell: I planned to fix this on friday :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the 30_kubuntu_default_settings contain exactly the same entries as the 20_ file, right?
* hunger is too stupid to set up strigi properly.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I mean, 30 is used if the user wants to change the default theme.
<hunger> strigidaemon keeps coredumping:-(
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did you touch kblueplugd in your last upload ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the code was changed.......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no, only debian/control and debian/changelog
<Hobbsee> there's a bug about it though
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: strange.......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: very.  the kblueplugd was changed with my upload?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looks like I commited the issue :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll fix this right now
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: when entering kdmtheme the first time, should we check the "Enable KDM Themes" and preselect the kubuntu theme in the list ? I think it would be the most intuitive way.
<Tonio_> yep we should indeed :)
<Riddell> that would be nice
<_StefanS_> right.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: and once a user wants to select something else, we write 30_kubuntu_default_settings.
<_StefanS_> sorry
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  ^
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: 30_kem_theme maybe no ? ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ehm my file are called 20_kubuntu_default_settings, should it be named differently?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh only the numbers matter (?)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it should write to kdmrc
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploading fixed kdebluetooth, the issue was mine, sorry for this
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ? well if writting to kdmrc, the settings will be overwritten by kdm.d values
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why the idea of fixing this by creating a file whose name overrides the 20_kubuntu_default_settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested with a theme defined in a 30_... file, works perfectly
<Riddell> they won't be overridden
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: only the numer matters, yes as the settings are merged in the priority of the bggest number
<Riddell> (unless you pick a theme called @@@ToBeReplacedByDesktopBase@@@)
<Tonio_> Riddell: right, but changing the kdmrc would cause questions on update
<Tonio_> people can get their settings removed
<_StefanS_> so whats the decision ? ^
<Hobbsee> 42.
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not making usage of kdm.d for this ? sounds cleaner, as then the kdmtheme created file will oversize the 20_kubuntu_default_settings one no ?
<Riddell> why not use kdmrc, that's what it's for
<Riddell> if people change a setting, they will want questions on upgrade so it doesn't get changed back
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, but someone answering "yes" on a distupgrade will get his settings removed
<Tonio_> Riddell: then why didn't we simply patch kdmrc for kubuntu default-settings in it ? :)
<Riddell> (and changing defaults/... could also require a question)
<Tonio_> that's what it is for too right ? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why the program will create a second kdm.d file
<Tonio_> Riddell: no question at all in that case
<Riddell> we don't patch kdmrc so that people don't have questions asked when they /havn't/ made any settings changes
<Tonio_> Riddell: with a second kdm.d file, no package provided file is touched -> no question for the user
<Tonio_> well that's better imho, but I let you guys decide what the best is....
<_StefanS_> adept doesn't handle the questions anyway, does it?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it does, but some people might not even know what is changed or what kdmrc file is for, that's my concern
<_StefanS_> I think if you have a setting, it should just stick.
<_StefanS_> regardless of updates
<Tonio_> yep but dpkg doesn't work that way
<_StefanS_> If I use my own kdm theme, i couldn't care less for the default being upgraded.
<_StefanS_> or kdm for that matter.
<_StefanS_> +1 for kdm.d
<_StefanS_> :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and since the setting can't be in the user profile, there is no other way to override it than a kdm.d file
<Riddell> _StefanS_: the dist upgrade tool will ask
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it will just stick, unless there's a change in the default kdmrc
<Tonio_> Riddell: it'll say that the file is changed, nothing else, and what to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: my mother wouldn't understand that the theme for kdm is in this file, and wouldn't understand why it has been replaced by the default
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kdm theme is a "personnal" setting for people like any other kde setting
<Tonio_> Riddell: and they don't get overrided by any update
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well you decide, both ways can be used, but as long as we have the kdm.d thing, and that this thing is more "dynamic", and allows silent upgrades, my opinion is to do that way
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but do the way you prefer :)
<_StefanS_> well I prefer the kdm.d since my code already works in this area.
<_StefanS_> all I need now is 1) read the active configuration file, and preselect stuff in the gui, 2) write to 30_ if users wants a change
<_StefanS_> thats it.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki ;)
<Riddell> surely kdmtheme already works with kdmrc
<Riddell> the only change required is that if the theme is @@@ToBeReplacedByDesktopBase@@ it should be treated as Kubuntu
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what if there's two kubuntu themes available?
<fabo> Riddell: jos confirmed strigi work with clucene 0.9.20
<_StefanS_> Riddell: with and without userlist
<fabo> just 0.9.17 was problematic
<fabo> Riddell: off-topic, i will upload kdmtheme 1.2 on Debian in a couple of minutes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you have to manually change the kdm.d file by hand
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: or set it in kdmrc file manually too
<_StefanS_> not exactly a thing users would like I guess
<Riddell> _StefanS_: that's only 1 default
<Tonio_> Riddell: but kdmtheme strangelly doesn't work with kdmrc at the moment, that's why _StefanS_ was hacking on that one
<Riddell> best to find out the cause of the problem than just work around it
<Jucato> isn't the reason for kdmtheme not working is the override file?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not a workarround, it is just making kdmtheme using a feature that we have in kubuntu (kdm.d) instead of a fixed kdmrc file
<Riddell> Jucato: shouldn't be
<Tonio_> Riddell: not that one solution is better than the other, but that's probably not a workarround, unless you don't consider kdm.d mecanism a feature....
* Jucato leaves it to the pros....
<Jucato> Riddell: iirc, that was the error message when kdmtheme was launched. although I can't seem to get it to show up now
<Riddell> /etc/default/kdm.d/ is a feature for the defaults, thus the directory name
<Jucato> but only in Debian right?
<Riddell> only what in Debian?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: its not in the new 1.2
<Jucato> the use of /etc/default/ directories
<_StefanS_> Riddell: he's talking about that messagebox about debian using kdm.d
<Tonio_> Riddell: right..... Well I'm just considering people that complained about their kdm settings lost after a dist-upgrade, even when they were using kdmtheme
<Tonio_> Riddell: that happened sometimes in #kubuntu, and according to them, as they just configured this as any other part of kde, that's typically a bug
<Jucato> iirc the message was something like "changes done in kdmtheme will not take effect because of the overrride file"
<Tonio_> of course, they should have known that kdmrc contains this settings, and should have read before allowing the file replacement during upgrades, but in the real worls, most people just won't do it
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's my concern in fact ;)
<Jucato> anyway.. nvm :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: so the one we have now is 1.2 right? but does it work?
<Tonio_> but now I'm ended fighting on that point, everyone has my feeling, I won't take any decision or insist more :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes we have 1.2, and its almost done.
<Jucato> _StefanS_: okie dokie :)
* Jucato is clueless as always..
<stdin> Jucato: have you seen the "new" nvidia and ati pages?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> I'm sure you did an excellent job anyway :P
<stdin> have a look  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia has a big change imo
<stdin> opinions/commends to make me feel good, erm, I mean to tell me what you think
<Jucato> stdin: I'll check later. kinda busy right now. sorry
<stdin> ok, but I expect big praise :p
<Jucato>  <Jucato> I'm sure you did an excellent job anyway :P <--- not enough?
<stdin> Jucato: it's never enough, I want a medal ;)
<Jucato> stdin: great job!
<Jucato> (there? ok now?_
<Jucato> :D
<stdin> see, that's all I wanted :D
<Jucato> kthxbye
<Jucato> :D
<mhb> hi folks
<Jucato> hi mhb! how was the vacation?
<mhb> the vacation was fine, but now I have to go to school ... booring :o)
<Jucato> hehehe
<mhb> well, not really that much boring - I spent last three hours trying to authenticate into the universitys wifi network
<Jucato> hehe that'd be fun
<mhb> they use WPA, hide their SSIDs, use TKIP as cyphering...
<mhb> and HOWTOs only for XP
<Jucato> lovely :)
* Jucato <-- dinner... bbl :)
<Jucato> me is starving
<Jucato> oops forgot the /
<mhb> Jucato: see you, I have to attend some more lectures
<manchicken> Hobbsee, Jucato, I saw you talking about me.  heh
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> hiya manchicken, nixternal!
<manchicken> nixternal: Looks like I'm gonna be working for a company in St. Louis
* Jucato looks up the word "work" in Google
<Jucato> nixternal: congrats on your 2nd post :)
<nixternal> hehe, thanks
<nixternal> manchicken: are you moving there?
<manchicken> Naw, telecommute.
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> doing what exactly?
<manchicken> The company I really thought would be great to work for, though, I'm expecting to make a bad offer.
<manchicken> Perl, of course :)
<manchicken> God's gift to programming languages.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am glad you think so
<manchicken> Or Larry Wall's acid trip.  Which ever you prefer.
<Jucato> it's a pearl :)
<Jucato> oooh jpatrick is here
<jpatrick> it's as if I was special..
<Jucato> hahah!
<nixternal> jpatrick: you are special!
<jpatrick> yeah, but... :)
<nixternal> OK, that's it, I need a @kde.org :)  posting on the Dot with an Ubuntu address is going to upset people, or committing to SVN, or even being listed in the KDE developers entities files in kdelibs with an @ubuntu.com...people will start talking about our infiltration :p
<nixternal> muhehe
<Riddell> use a @kubuntu address?
<nixternal> Tonio_: go ahead with your yakuake that you did
<Riddell> nixternal: you have to be pretty elite to get an @kde address
<nixternal> I have been thinking about switching to the @kubuntu.org and then going through all of the mailing lists and fixing that
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, I know, was joking a bit there :)
<nixternal> truthfully, one more address would be like another whole in my body...do I really need it? :D
<Riddell> I try to keep to as few e-mail addresses as possible
<Riddell> which is why I don't have a @kde one or use @kubuntu
<nixternal> hah, I have looked at your GPG key, you have a ton just like I do :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: oki
<nixternal> is there a way to successfully scrub email addresses from a gpg key? I have tried, and scrub them locally, but when I upload them, they seem to never change
<Riddell> nixternal: I've never managed
<nixternal> seems to be a keyserver issue really, as you can remove them by editing your key
<hunger> Anyone using kitchensync with syncml around?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no, it doesnt seem so
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you can mark it as invalid, but not beyond that
<Jucato> oh krap fell into water!
<Jucato> er... wrong channel
<jpatrick> :>
<Hobbsee> jpatrick!
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
<jpatrick> it lives..
<Jucato> hehe
<jpatrick> Jucato: it didn't want to last night :)
<Jucato> hahah
<jpatrick> where should Katapult bugs go? Launchpad or KDE?
<Jucato> good question...
<Riddell> depends if it's our fault or "upstream"s
<jpatrick> Riddell: for the about box I mean
* Jucato wonders on the process of bug reporting in Kubuntu
<jpatrick> I'll put kde
<Jucato> fortunately in this matter, upstream is with us :)
<Jucato> unless it changed in the past months...
<Jucato> Mez: you're still the maintainer of katapult?
<jpatrick> Jucato: I dunno, but I volunteered yesterday
<Jucato> jpatrick: koolness :)
<Jucato> have you seen Katapult Fast Track?
<jpatrick> yeah
<Jucato> haven't tried it out yet myself. but sounds interesting
<jpatrick> I'm just trying to see what I can do
<Jucato> good luck with that. more power to you and katapult! :)
<hunger> Yahoo! A OOo fork:-(
<Jucato> O.o
<bddebian> Heya
<fdoving> great, bug 134331 is back. or the issue rather.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134331 in gdebi "gdebi should search for .debs in current folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134331
<fdoving> mhb: around?
<fdoving> mhb: see https://launchpad.net/bugs/134331 - is that a simple fix?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134331 in gdebi "gdebi should search for .debs in current folder" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<jpatrick> Riddell: who has op rights on *-es?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: some guy who keeps buggin gme about it
<Hobbsee> [00:54]  [Notice]  -ChanServ-      Contact: TiMiDo, last seen: 1 day (14h 11m 7s) ago
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: really? haven't seen him for ages
<fdoving> hmm.. kdebluetooth filetransfers does not seem to work.
<fdoving> if they do, they are "#!%"#% slow.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: he was bugging me again yesterday, so he's certainly here
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: not in the k-es site team, but then again, I haven't been round for ages meself :>
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<jpatrick> guess i'll just have to look out for him..
<nixternal> Riddell: I made a typo on the Dot article about Marble... s/OpenStreeMap/OpenStreetMap if you could please
<Riddell> nixternal: you should subscribe to the list
<Riddell> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/dot-editors
<nixternal> oh, I thought I had to be subscribed :)  that is what I was waiting for :)
<nixternal> err, thought someone had to set my stuff up, thought it was "top-secret"
<nixternal> done
<Riddell> nixternal: your subscription will need to be approved
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why do we have kubuntu-members and kubuntu beasties now?
<Riddell> nixternal: did you get yakuake packaged?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: Tonio_ did
<Tonio_> Riddell: already uploaded
<Riddell> ah, published two hours ago, excellent
<Riddell> Hobbsee: historical mostly
<DaSkreech> Beasties?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it occured to me a couple of days ago that when the next nitwit decides to subscribe kubuntu-members to a bug, we all get spammed with it.
<Hobbsee> (same with ubuntu-core-dev, etc, which gets done more often)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: planning a gutsy upgrade today
<Jucato> I just noticed this now... all Google web shortcuts in Konqueror... use www.google.co.uk... hm.. fascinating
<DaSkreech> Really?
<DaSkreech> mine use www.google.com.jm ... after redirection :)
<Jucato> at least it does here. check the Web Shortcuts
<DaSkreech> I'm on Gnome right now
<Jucato> I did say in Konqueror
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know
<Riddell> Jucato: you must be set to en_GB
<Riddell> which is a bug, confusing language with geographical location
<Riddell> it can easily be removed now google has local versions by default
<Jucato> so that automatically generates this in Konqueror Web Shortcats? http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=\{@}&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Riddell> yes
<Jucato> kool! how smart can Konqueror be!?! :)
* Jucato goes play with it more :D
<DaSkreech> not smart enough to compete with a dolphin
* DaSkreech ducks
<Jucato> hah! it Konquers dolphins!
<Jucato> bah bed time..
<DaSkreech> night
<Jucato> k'night!
<Riddell> Jucato: /usr/share/services/searchproviders/google.desktop is the issue
<Jucato> oh wow
<nixternal> Riddell: would a title such as "I once was lost..." be acceptable for the dot? it reads professionally, the write up that is, and uses a catchy intro to get the story rolling?
<nixternal> Title: "I once was lost..."  Starting sentence: "...but now Blue-GNU is showing you the way with Kontact, in an article titled..."
<Riddell> nixternal: not sure, give it a go and I'll see how it reads
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> OK, I have added it to the queue
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey
<DaSkreech> Anyone done any recent upgrades to gutsy?
<DaSkreech> like yesterday :)
<Riddell> not I
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> From the Dot
<DaSkreech> Why cant the GUI world *also* focus on "power users"
<DaSkreech> that DO have better ways? I dont like any attitude that
<DaSkreech> says "we exist only for the stupid users" .... :(   PS: Just to make it clear I think KDE rocks.
<Tm_T> haha
<Goliath23> Riddell: someone else tested the ksplash-engine-moodin patch and it seems it is working
<Goliath23> on a different note: can someone confirm, that digikam is broken in gutsy (it doesn't show any cameras while gphoto detects them nicely)
<_StefanS_> Goliath23: I encountered exactly that the other day with my ixus 950ti
<_StefanS_> Goliath23: so thats a yes.
<Goliath23> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/145239
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145239 in digikam "usb camera list does not show up anymore in digikam" [Undecided,New] 
<Goliath23> this is the bug report, still undecided, new.
<_StefanS_> wow, I guess it should be easy to fix
<Goliath23> since digicam is a pretty prominent app, I think it should be fixed before gutsy is released.
<_StefanS_> ^agreed
<Goliath23> probably a low hanging fruit, but I have no idea on how to fix and and I GUESS it might occur only on systems that upgraded from feisty to gutsy, like mine
<Goliath23> or is yours a fresh install?
<_StefanS_> nawp
<_StefanS_> upgraded from tribe 3 or something
<Goliath23> but on the other hand... if gphoto runs fine and downloads photos (which it does) .. it seems to be a problem just related to digikam and no other package
<_StefanS_> yep
<ScottK> nixternal: Kubuntu-docs are being discussed in #launchpad.
<_StefanS_> Goliath23: just compile it with nostrip and see what happens by re-running kdeinit in a terminal
<_StefanS_> Goliath23: maybe its something obvious
<Goliath23> the author of digikam just said it's probably an outdated libgphoto2
<Riddell> Goliath23: we have 2.4.0-2ubuntu1
<Goliath23> I ask him
<Goliath23> uhm
<Goliath23> Riddell: was the digikam package compiled against that version
<Goliath23> ?
<allee> Goliath23: against 2.3.1
<allee> see my note on #digikam
<Goliath23> I'll try to rebuild it and check if the problem persists
<allee> Goliath23: thx
<Goliath23> brb
<Goliath23> Riddell: what about bug #41407 ? will you include the patches?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41407 in ksplash-engine-moodin "Kubuntu's Ksplash icons are too close to each other" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41407
<Riddell> Goliath23: yes, I'll look at it again tomorrow
<Goliath23> cool, thnanks
<marseillai> is it still time to send debdiff to solve bug like this one : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kxmame/+bug/113699 ??
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113699 in kxmame "kxmame package wrongly conflicts with xmame-x" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Goliath23> how to install build-deps again?
<Goliath23> ah build-dep :)
<Goliath23> never mind :)
<Tonio_> marseillai: send it to me, I'll upload tomorrow
<Goliath23> Riddell, allee: recompiling fixes the digikam issue!
<Goliath23> it seems to be compiled against the wrong libgphoto2 and digikam silently ignores that on startup
<Goliath23> preventing the user from accessing any cameras..
<Riddell> Goliath23: interesting
<allee> Goliath23: that awful.  libghoto2 claimed to that 2.4 is backward comaptible to 2.3 :(
<Riddell> yes, it's slightly worrying
<Riddell> I don't have a camera to test it on
<Riddell> anyone able to confirm?
<allee> Riddell: bug report has afair 3 different people seeing the prob.
<Riddell> well, not much to lose by just thowing it up for a recompile I guess
<allee> Goliath23: I don't see the problem: I have a) browse media -> ... usb vendor specific   that opens my camera.  b) Add camera -> then autodetect finds the camera
<Riddell> it's not something like installing gphoto -dev package helps it?
<allee> oh, if it's the old 'missing .la' problem?  Checking ...
<allee> Riddell: right.  digikam fails to load the libghoto2 plugins without the .la files :( :(
<allee> damn!  I thought that was fixed in kdelibs
<Riddell> so we need to make digikam depend on libgphoto2-dev?
<allee> Goliath23: can you reinstall digikam from the ubuntu archive?  apt-get install --reinstall digikam;  apt-get --purge remove libgphoto2-dev   Bug shows up again?  apt-get install libgphoto2-dev;  Bug gone again?
<allee> Riddell: yes, or move the plugins .la files to libgphoto2-2
<Riddell> oh aye, that's a better idea
<allee> Riddell: debian maintainer refused to do it and blaimed it's kdelibs fault
<allee> something wrong with ltst(sp?) of kdelibs)
<Goliath23> allee: can do that, hold on, just need to finish putting an article up to ebay :)
<Riddell> allee: I'm not sure why it would be dynamically loaded anyway, digikam is linked against libgphoto
<Riddell> allee: is it only /usr/lib/libgphoto2.la that's needed, or the other .la files in -dev too?
<allee> last time all .la files in /usr/lib/libghoto2/2.4.0/
<allee> Riddell: you accept a debdiff that does move the .la files to libgphoto2-2?
<Riddell> allee: sure
<allee> k
<allee> Goliath23: can you try the libgphoto2-dev stuff I've described above?  Then I can close the bug via the changelog
<Goliath23> I will now
<allee> thx
* Riddell out for a bit
<Goliath23> allee: I don't have libgphoto2-dev installed
<Goliath23> and I didn't install the newly built digikam, I started it from its source tree. which worked
<Goliath23> BUT now that I started the newly built one, and then start the (re)installed digikam  from the repositories, that one works as well
<Goliath23> allee: so I guess it was maybe on of the packages that installed with build-deps digikam?
<allee> Goliath23: yes,  try apt-get remove libgphoto2-2-dev  and check in the bug is back
<Goliath23> allee: confirmed!
<Goliath23> what are the absolute minimum requirements for a kubuntu installation?
<seele> is anyone going to be at FOSSCamp before UDS?
<ScorpKing> hi guys. i'm not sure this is the right place to ask but how can i customize the block with "Shutdown, Logout, Restart" on it. what is it called?
<nixternal> ScottK: what did I miss about kubuntu-docs?
<ScottK> Heh. Look at what I just wrote you in #launchpad.
<allee> Riddell: should I use dpatch for the debian/*.files.  There are also added Replaces: ... in debian/control but somehow I don't like to use dpatch'ing the control file.
<ScottK> allee: You don't need to patch inside the debian dir.
<allee> ScottK: good :)
<ScorpKing> is tis the right place to ask that question of mine?
<ScorpKing> this*
<allee> ScorpKing: depends on your question :)  nevertheless, never ask if you can ask.  If it's not the 'right' question for this channel,  one will tell you
<ScorpKing> hi guys. i'm not sure this is the right place to ask but how can i customize the block with "Shutdown, Logout, Restart" on it. what is it called?
<ScorpKing> that was it
<allee> ScorpKing: if you need it to fix an existing bug in the pkgs, that's the right channel.  If you want to do it for 'your taste' ==> #kubuntu-user.  (fwiw: I would have to search myself where it's done)
<ScorpKing> ah ok. thanks. :)
<Riddell> allee: I wouldn't patch anything in debian/
<allee> Riddell: libgphoto2 patch sent
<Riddell> allee: great, uploaded
<nixternal> hey you c++ phreaks...when you do operator overloads, which method(s) do you prefer? free, member, friend, whatever else is left?
<Riddell> those are keywords, not methods
<nixternal> ya, sorry about that
<nixternal> does Qt have operator overloading tools? I have never read anything on it if it does
<allee> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> Qt doesn't, C++ does
<Riddell> operators are + - >> > == etc
<nixternal> ya
* allee is curious is the upload of libgphoto2 will close a bug assigned to digikam.  Let's wait and see ;)
<Riddell> which you can override in a class with operator+() etc
<Riddell> Qt uses operator overriding for QString for example
<nixternal> date date::operator++() { this->dateIncrement(1); return *this; }
<nixternal> argh
<nixternal> I see the darn problem now
<nixternal> dayIncrement, not date
<nixternal> heh, incrementDate(int)....OK, time for a code break
<Tm_T> stupid question, is compiz-fusion active ootb in kubuntu gutsy beta?
<nixternal> no
<Tm_T> thanks, so I thought but wanted to be sure
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-04
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> DaSkreech: pong?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: should I suck it down and do a gutsy upgrade? or is stuff still broken?
<nixternal> do it man, I have been running Gutsy since April, or May, or whenever they opened up the repos
<DaSkreech> Yeah yeah
<DaSkreech> I'm talking about a dist-upgrade to gutsy currently ;-P
<nixternal> I did it this past week, you are fine
<DaSkreech> is that knowningly borked currently?
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> If not
<DaSkreech> I BLAME NIXTERNAL!
<DaSkreech> :-D
<nixternal> it was only borked for a couple of hours due to a FTBS on volumeid I think
<DaSkreech> OK
<jjesse> i'm still dealing w/ my upgrade
<jjesse> acpi doesn't work correctly, kubuntu-desktop won't install
<DaSkreech> jjesse: When was that?
<DaSkreech> Weekend?
<jjesse> i upgraded on frdiay
<jjesse> and it was horible
<jjesse> adept_updater still complains that i can' get things to finish successfully
<jjesse> acpi powermanager and kubuntu-desktop won't update
<DaSkreech> Yeah that's when I was going to upgrade and I heard your tears splashing down the courtyard from here in the Tropics
<DaSkreech> Decided against it
<DaSkreech> but this is 5 days later so I'm going to give you my experience
<DaSkreech> nixternal: SHould I do a GUI upgrade?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: yes you should and post comments on how it went
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Ah should I follow a set of recommended steps then?
* DaSkreech pokes jjesse. Should I follow Riddell's link?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: follow me, its not dangerous even if its dark in my cave
<Tm_T> muhahahahahahahaa
<jjesse> DaSkreech:  sorry was getting coffee
<jjesse> yes follow the recommedations
<DaSkreech> ok Let me go find the post
<nixternal> interesting, Gnome has just recently gotten an international clock? I figured that would have been around since day one
<nixternal> that is what I have enjoyed about KDE's clock, I can add as many locations as I want, and when I hover, I can see what time it is in the places I have selected
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> they have conduit which makes up for that ;-(
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> maybe someone can help me with my "issue"
<DaSkreech> I upgraded to the new emacs
<DaSkreech> The old one keeps openeing though
<DaSkreech> This is the most pleasant nerve wracking experience I've had in a long time :)
<jjesse> how is your upgrade going?
<Tm_T> hmm hmmm
<Tm_T> it happened again
<Tm_T> dist-upgrade destroyed my KDE gestures
<nixternal> my emacs22 works like a champ
<DaSkreech> nixternal: well here is the funny thing
<DaSkreech>  I have emacs set to auto start
<DaSkreech>  that starts up as aemacs21
<DaSkreech> if I just start emacs after that it's emacs22
<nixternal> and emacs21 isn't installed?
<nixternal> what are you using to autostart emacs?
<nixternal> ~/.kde/Autostart?
<DaSkreech> session
<jjesse> hmm still having problems w/ locales on updates
<jjesse> nixternal: history channel is running a cool thing about chicago and al capone right now
<nixternal> I wonder if it is a new one?
<nixternal> tonight is all about the Cubs anyways, Al Capone, though we love him dearly, will have to wait :)
<jjesse> oh cubs are on?
<nixternal> 9pm
<nixternal> 1 hour
<nixternal> Zambrano vs. Webb, game 1
<nixternal> Cubbies will sweep
<jjesse> who are they playing?
<nixternal> even if Arizona took 4 of 6 this season
<jjesse> ah arizona
<nixternal> you are literally 60 miles away from me, I know your news, it is all over the TV, don't play all "I'm a Tiger's fan" on me :)
<jjesse> hey i've been in columbus all week, all i've heard ist stupid indians stuff
<nixternal> heh, the teacher is teaching javascript arrays, and I am reading mlb.com and nhl.com
<jjesse> grin way to pay attention
<DaSkreech> Yeah I had students like that
<DaSkreech> none for JS though
<DaSkreech> They listened
<nixternal> man, javascript arrays are the same as every other languages array, but they also incorporate vector functions...cool
<jjesse> nice they are the same but different
<nixternal> ya right :)
<nixternal> push_back, pop, and all of the fun stuff
<jjesse> i love how the amount of karma in launchpad i gain each day doing bug work is equal to the amount i lose each day :(
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> I totally gave up following karma
<nixternal> I am sure I am probably at 0
<nixternal> hell, I have like 24 translation karma points...ummm, ok :)
<jjesse> i want to trade karma points in for a plasma tv
<nixternal> ghahahahaha
<nixternal> hahahhaa, dude, don't ever do that again
<nixternal> hahahah, like frequent flyer miles
<jjesse> why not?
<nixternal> I just laughed out loud for real
<DaSkreech> A Buddhist plasma TV?
<jjesse> did i get you in trouble
<nixternal> my teacher could really care less
<jjesse> ha
<nixternal> ahhh, he said "the last thing we are going to go over tonight..."
<nixternal> which means he wants out of here to watch the Cubbies :)
<jjesse> cubbies are going to lose
<DaSkreech> Oh dude that's flippin awesome
<DaSkreech> pc-BSD allws you to do xconfigure on boot
<nixternal> jjesse: I hope you wet the bed tonight!
<DaSkreech> That's brilliant
<nixternal> dude, PC-BSD flies!
<jjesse> hey its not my bed its the hotels
<nixternal> gahahaha
<jjesse> wow i didn't know al capone died of an std
<jjesse> that's great
<nixternal> hehe, oh ya, we like to think nobody else knows about that though...makes us look like a tougher city
<nixternal> :p
<jjesse> what a bad ass
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<jjesse> rebooting, be back in a bit
<Jucato> good evening jjesse! :)
<DaSkreech> ooooh so close
<Jucato> to what?
<DaSkreech> to him seeing the greeting
<Jucato> ah..
<Tm_T> Jucato: guten morgen
<Jucato> guten.... evening :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Jucato> or afternoon :)
<Tm_T> 0426 here
<Jucato> guten morgen too?
<Tm_T> very early, but yes
<Jucato> why are you up so early? trying to catch a worm?
<Tm_T> well I slept last 2 days over basicly...
<Jucato> 48 hours of sleep? kool!
<DaSkreech> 50%
<Tm_T> Jucato: not slept thru but almost
<Tm_T> and not Kool, by back is hurting now really bad
<Jucato> aw.. :(
<DaSkreech> Alleve?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: que?
<DaSkreech> Alleve. They always advertise about how good they are for back pain
<Tm_T> if its not heavy drug...
<Tm_T> heavy as morphine
<DaSkreech> Oh that bad?
<Tm_T> well I'm eating http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codeine based drugs currently
<Tm_T> and still have pains
<DaSkreech> Yeah codeine is pretty addiction inducing
<Tm_T> + I eat drugs for my head
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: thats why I eat only when I really have to
<DaSkreech> and you sleep all the time
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> half of the time I cant sleep
<Jucato> wb jjesse
<Jucato> and good evening
<jjesse> thanks Jucato
<Tm_T> when I finally can then I really do sleep
* Tm_T doesnt like it
<DaSkreech> What's with the back pain?
<Tm_T> who knows
<Tm_T> doctors dont care because I still walk
<DaSkreech> nixternal: no idea for the version slip?
<Tm_T> or something
<Tm_T> (that means, reason isnt obvious enough)
<DaSkreech> That's stupid I can think of three reasons
<Tm_T> ?
<DaSkreech> Hooray!
<DaSkreech> Mandriva club is free again!
<Tm_T> is that similar to Nintendo club?
<DaSkreech> Yes except more mysterious and maligned
<Tm_T>  roger
<DaSkreech> Pc-BSD relies on KDE4 :)
* Jucato wonders what hidden treasures (or worms) mandriva club has accumulated over the years...
<DaSkreech> Well now it's free to join in the hunt :)
<cj_> Jucato:
<cj_> hey Jucato
<cj_> how are men
<Tm_T> er
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> sorry about that
<Tm_T> you have fanboy?
<Jucato> I forgot to set my invisibility on :)
<Jucato> just a countrymate I was trying to convince that I wasn't who he thought I was. so followed me here and there :)
<Tm_T> and everywhere =)
<DaSkreech> Fanboy
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Jucato> very annoying and embarassing
<DaSkreech> One more upgrade left :)
<Jucato> and he thinks he's being funny...
<DaSkreech> Are you who he thought you were?
<DaSkreech> you are pretty popular now
<DaSkreech> ha I knew there was a Ubuntu Muslim edition
<DaSkreech> Upgrade killed the computer
<DaSkreech> going to try again
<DaSkreech> Can't :-(
<DaSkreech> process is locked
<DaSkreech> Ok sorted :)
<jjesse> all set?
<jjesse> sorry playing city of heros
<jjesse> heroes
<DaSkreech> Ok It's  doing the insane CPU thing
<DaSkreech> If I go it crashed again
<Jucato> kewl! city of heroes! :)
<DaSkreech> City of villans is better :)
<Jucato> city of * is better than anything real life
<DaSkreech> City of chicago for instance
<Jucato> phooey :P
* DaSkreech bahs as he doesn't like the new kopete
<coreymon77> huh?
<DaSkreech> Whee new Amarok :)
<coreymon77> ubuntu muslim edition?
<coreymon77> wtf is that?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: si
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Did ubuntu christian edition confuse you?
<coreymon77> wtf is the diff?
<DaSkreech> It comes with a prayer time calendar
<coreymon77> lol!
<coreymon77> that it?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu Chrisitan edition came with Gnomesword installed
<DaSkreech> Was that it?
<DaSkreech>  yeah
<coreymon77> gnomesword>
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> whats that?
<DaSkreech> !info gnomesword
<ubotu> gnomesword: Bible study with GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 3502 kB, installed size 5172 kB
<coreymon77> LOLOLOLOLOLOL!
<coreymon77> any jewish edition?
<Jucato> ichthux...
<Jucato> a kde christian edition
<jjesse> ubuntu christian edition does some crazy script stuff
<coreymon77> any jewish ed?
<DaSkreech> It does now
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: yes
<coreymon77> whats that do?
<DaSkreech> there is a satanic edition as well
<coreymon77> i know that
<Jucato> the satanic ed is just a theme though
<coreymon77> what does the jew edition do
<DaSkreech> So you know the satanic edition
<coreymon77> i was told about it before
<DaSkreech>  but not the christian/muslim/jewsih ones?
<DaSkreech> That's interesting
<coreymon77> someone gave me a link to it
<coreymon77> laughing
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: what are you getting at?
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: im jewish
<Jucato> :P
<DaSkreech> Just intereting where your knowledge lies
<DaSkreech> hi hunger_t how are you?
<coreymon77> someone showed me that
* Jucato wonders if hunger_t is related to size_t
<DaSkreech> Yeah I thought it was a joke the first time I saw it
<DaSkreech> but people seemed to take it seriously
<coreymon77> someone in the kubuntu channel posted the link in the chan
<DaSkreech>  course I thought Mint was a joke as well
<coreymon77> laughing
<DaSkreech> !icthux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icthux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> whats the j. ed do?
<Jucato> !info ichthux-desktop
<ubotu> ichthux-desktop: Ichthux desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<DaSkreech> Is that missing a h?
<DaSkreech> There we go
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: much the same as the muslim
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> we dont pray 5 times a day
<coreymon77> but w.e
<coreymon77> thats funny
<DaSkreech> I guess the muslim one has been up dated
<DaSkreech> The christian edition is in the news everynow and again
<DaSkreech>  I haven't heard anything from the other two though
<jjesse> ichtux has been developed since raphink got married
<DaSkreech> https://launchpad.net/jubuntu
<DaSkreech> has been?
<jjesse> nixternal and i have done soem work on ichthux
<jjesse> hasnt
<DaSkreech> Yeah it's the one that seems to have the most work and the least amount of press
<DaSkreech> That's what I thought
<jjesse> my wife got me a slingbox for our aniversary and i love it
<DaSkreech> 50%
<jjesse> 50% what?
<DaSkreech> Upgrade
<jjesse> oh hopefully it goes well
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech>  then I can laugh at the folks at work
<DaSkreech> Wusses
<jjesse> i'm thinking about competly redoing my box, especially when gutsy releases
<jjesse> reinstall windows and gutsy
<DaSkreech> I promised myself from the first time I heard that I wouldn't reinstall till Kubuntu shipped a KDE4 default install
<DaSkreech> I have one windows to reinstall but I'm not looking forward to that
<DaSkreech> I'm kinda surprised that nothing has popped up a dialog to ask me anything yet
<DaSkreech> Ah here they come
<jjesse> when i did my upgrade it totally blanked out, which is probablly why i had some many problems post upgrade
<DaSkreech> jjesse: describe the blank out
<jjesse> all my screens stopped showing text
<DaSkreech> Mine killed my keyboard and I had a grey square taking up 80% of my monitor and flashing different patterns
<Jucato> did you reach the part about PAM upgrading and wanting to restart services, with kdm included in that list?
<DaSkreech> No I did that with the Live cd
<jjesse> yes i did
<DaSkreech> Allowed it once
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I've been living off the live CD for a few weeks
<Jucato> must be nice
<DaSkreech> so everytime I booted up I went through that
<DaSkreech>  it was
<DaSkreech> very liberating once you have RAM
<DaSkreech> Oooh begali fonts
<Jucato> stdin: ping
<stdin> Jucato: pong
<Jucato> let's play ping pong :)
<Jucato> j/k
<Jucato> I was just going to ask about your kde4 setup
<stdin> yeah?
<Jucato> you installed it on kde-devel or same user?
<stdin> well I have done both, but what I ended up doing was installing as me, but in /kde4  a shared directory
<Jucato> hm?
<stdin> so it's world readable and owner/group writeable
<stdin> so my kde-devel user can use it, and so can I
<Jucato> kool. and how about the env vars?
<stdin> I use the export lines from the beta2 instructions but with modified paths
<stdin> I'll pastebin it
<Jucato> I see I see..
<jjesse> i have kicker crashing every 5 mintues on my kde 4 build
<Jucato> you have kicker at all? O.o
<jjesse> i think its kicker
<jjesse> trying to remember, something is crashing every 5 mintues
<Jucato> coz basically I *want* to use a full kde 4 session... but want to be able to use my kde3 apps as me... and I installed it on kde-devel
<stdin> http://stdin.pastebin.us/39970
<jjesse> don't happen to have my vm up
<Jucato> must be plasma
<Jucato> I see...
<Jucato> is it only on kubuntu that you can't su to another user, export DISPLAY=0.0, and still not have authority to run apps from that user?
<stdin> Jucato: I used kdesvn-build to build it all, so it was downloaded to /kde4/svn, built in /kde4/build and installed to /kde4/root
<Jucato> and /kde4 is owned by?
<stdin> Jucato: you need to run "xhost +LOCAL:" to run apps as another user in your display
<Jucato> hm.. ok..
<Jucato> I run that as me or as kde-devel?
<stdin> as you
<Jucato> trying
<Jucato> kewl! thanks!
<Jucato> now I hope that works in reverse too :O
<stdin> my /kde4 is stdin:devel  (I sometimes work as devel when packaging because my $HOME is getting messy :)
<Jucato> aah
* Jucato forgot his next question...
<Jucato> ah do you use Xephyr with kde4 sometimes?
<stdin> sometimes yeah
<Jucato> I can't seem to use any keyboard shortcut in kde4 in xephyr, even if it has captured mouse and keyboard input :(
<stdin> I can after I press Ctrl-Shift
<Jucato> weird :(
<stdin> otherwise my current session grabs it
<Jucato> my kde4 is really fscked up....
<Jucato> dolphin crashes when everybody else's doesn't
<Jucato> gah!! I'll just redo everything again!
<stdin> wow, X just Xploded on me :p
<Jucato> wb stdin :)
<DaSkreech> well that broke well
<DaSkreech> kstartupconfig is broken
<DaSkreech>  though that may be smaller of my worries
<DaSkreech> Strange
<DaSkreech> It installed the 2.6.20 kernel
<DaSkreech> jjesse: ping
<nixternal> ARGH!
<ScottK> URGH!
<ScottK> ?
<nixternal> Marmol is blowing it for the Cubs right now
<ScottK> We are doing Gorilla screams, right?
<nixternal> I had to shut off the game, I was yelling
<ScottK> nixternal: It's the Cubs.  It has to work out like that.
<nixternal> shush you Billy Goat! :)
<nixternal> the curse of the goat, more like the curse of our relief pitching staff
<DaSkreech> kdesudo remembers the password for a time?
<nixternal> OK, I think I have successfully setup my email addys on the MLs with @kubuntu.org
<nixternal> 15 minutes
<DaSkreech> ok _-version-upgrade is now --dist-upgrade for adept_manager ?
<nixternal> that I don't know, there is a link on the Beta release notes though
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech>  digikam won't be upgraded
<DaSkreech> intentional ?
<stdin> I think hobbsee noticed that yesterday
<stdin> upgrading need some work
<DaSkreech> If i ask it to upgrade it starts removing packages
<Jucato> DaSkreech: bug. Hobbsee fix
<Jucato> nixternal: saw what I said about you in #kde? :P
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Well
<DaSkreech> Distupgrade went well with a little knowledge
<DaSkreech> Only crashed twice and showed up two bugs
* Jucato thinks dist-upgrade must be used with --install-recommends too
<DaSkreech> Well the --version-upgrade was what I used as per recommendation
<DaSkreech> My fonts are much prettier
<Jucato> ---version-upgrade is for adept. ---install-recommends is for apt-get
<DaSkreech> Wheeeee! gutsy
<DaSkreech> Now I can laugh at people at work
* Jucato spent 24 hours to dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> i'm a little over 3.5
<Jucato> stdin: thanks for the xhost tip :)
<Jucato> I'll try later to do what I want and run full KDE 4 + kde3 apps
<DaSkreech> It's much more pleasant
<DaSkreech> if I ignore my very messy desktop
<DaSkreech> I'll clean it up this weekend
<stdin> Jucato: remember to use the command "exactly" as shown, it matters to xhost ;)
<Jucato> xhost<space>+<space>LOCAL:
<Jucato> right?
<DaSkreech> xhost is one of those things i bang my head to ge working then never think of again
<stdin> Jucato: nope :p "xhost +LOCAL:"
<Jucato> :P
<stdin> even the last ':' matters there
<Jucato> hm.. although it worked with the +<space>LOCALE:
<Jucato> er.. LOCAL:
<stdin> oh well, as long as the system didn't explode it's ok :)
<Jucato> oh wait!
<Jucato> that's what the countdown timer is for...
<Jucato> exploding in 1 hour...
* stdin runs for cover
<Jucato> 1 hour. plenty of time to...
<stdin> ok
* stdin walks for cover
<DaSkreech> 	Oh
<DaSkreech> Printscreen doesn't work anymore
<nixternal> from this point on, email for me should go to 'nixternal@kubuntu.org'
<Jucato> hahaha
<Jucato> at least now I'm no longer alone
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> I was like wtf! how come everyone's using @ubuntu.com in the changelogs...
<Jucato> thinking that it was important in the first place :)
<DaSkreech> Ok that's one bug with KDE
<nixternal> ouch, manchicken's new System76 laptop has caught on fire...well not really on fire, but it doesn't have a backlight anymore...that sucks
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> don't even think he has had it a month yet
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<DaSkreech> Coworkers hate KDE gutsy
<Jucato> why?
<DaSkreech> Too shiny
<DaSkreech> too kartoony
<DaSkreech> too much like kde
<nixternal> wtf
<nixternal> to shiny? to cartoony?
<nixternal> I hate people who say it is to cartoony
<nixternal> show them edubuntu, I bet that will shut them up
<Jucato> crystal is cartoony  :P
<Jucato> j/k
* Jucato uses nuvola from davigno
<nixternal> plastik and qtwhatever it is called isn't
<nixternal> oh, icons
<nixternal> Oxygen here :)
* Jucato nods
<Jucato> on KDE 3?
<nixternal> yup
<Jucato> you you you! desecrator!!
<Jucato> (is there such a word?)
<nixternal> if not, there is now :)
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> if george bush can do it, then so can Jucato
<Jucato> hahahah
<Jucato> (and yes, I didn't have too Google George Bush!)
<nixternal> hahaha
* DaSkreech puts jucato on wikiquote
<Jucato> bah!
<DaSkreech> If themes were easier in KDE I could get more people on it
<DaSkreech>  most people I know like the technology but just want a more muted look
<DaSkreech> One guy had gnome but nearly all his apps were KDE
<DaSkreech> till he slowly replaced them all one by one
<nixternal> I keep hearing that "if themese were easier in KDE" bit quite a lot nowadays
<DaSkreech> Wonder how long it's going to take me to get annoyed by ksnapshot coming up when I press Print screen when that gets fixed
<nixternal> last I checked, you typically downloaded the tarball, and installed it via system settings
<DaSkreech> Yeah but people keep pointing out that you can just drag and drop to a window in Gnome
<Jucato> nixternal: depends on what kind of theme
<Jucato> it's not all fine and dandy
<DaSkreech> Yeah and KDE has categories of themes which some people find confusing
<DaSkreech>  which was like Win98 days
<DaSkreech> I need to check what it's like in Vista
<Jucato> KDE-Look helps in adding to the confusion
<DaSkreech>  I just made all my windows pink in vista and that was it
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/NOT_KARTOONY.jpg
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> geeky :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Your uncles place?
<Jucato> actually GNOME got it a bit wrong too. if KDE was too specific, GNOME was too general... it calls everything a theme, even if it's just a color scheme
<nixternal> that is my place!
<nixternal> my little piece of heaven
<DaSkreech> How do you right align yakauke?
<Jucato> i've seen this before...
<DaSkreech> In chicago ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: settings
<nixternal> ya, the water that comes out of our faucets isn't even that clear
<DaSkreech> Ah right
<Jucato> Configure Yakuake
<DaSkreech> I like full screen since I have splits
<nixternal> some little island that is
<DaSkreech> Looks like my friends island
<DaSkreech>  monkey island
<Jucato> donkey kong islan?
<Jucato> island*
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech>  just monkey island
<DaSkreech>  off the coast of jamaica
<DaSkreech>  I scubaed out there once
<DaSkreech> Yeah but someone mapping back ksnapshot to Prntscreen would be dandy
<Jucato> check Input Actions
<Jucato> worksforme
<DaSkreech> Yeah well I just did an upgrade and it unmapped it
<DaSkreech> take a lil poll and see if it's just me or it's the package
<Jucato> I did an upgrade last sunday and didn't unmap it... but that more than 3 days ago
<Jucato> hell could have broken loose in between
<DaSkreech> can You send me a screenshot of your input actions
<DaSkreech> I seem to have none
<nixternal> DaSkreech: you go screwed by the dist-upgrade, that's all
<Jucato> aaah I seem to have had that bug last month
<nixternal> I did too
<nixternal> oh well, bed time
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> k'night nixternal!
<DaSkreech> nixternal: i'M FIGURING
<DaSkreech> whoops
<DaSkreech> Jucato: restored by hand?
<Jucato> nope.
<Jucato> I forgot. I think the next update fixed it
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> I'll enjoy the lack of ksnapshot while i can
<DaSkreech> Did then install oxygen?
<DaSkreech> they
<Jucato> hm?
<_StefanS_> morning
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_!
<Tm_P> hrr
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi Tm_P! (in school?)
<Tm_P> yup
<_StefanS_> Jucato: kdmtheme thingy almost done.
<Jucato> _StefanS_: koolness! :)
<_StefanS_> yessir, with override and all.
<Jucato> nice! :)
<Tm_P> override?
<Jucato> strange.. my kwalletmanager seems to be missing..
<Jucato> in the tray
* Tm_P ha  it and working well
<Jucato> it's working. but the tray icon is gon
<Tm_P> doublecheck settings
<Jucato> triple checked
<Jucato> this isn't the first time it happened after an update
<Tm_P> weird
<Jucato> very
<Tm_P> did you reenabled trayicon?
<Jucato> yep yep
<Jucato> aah! one thing I haven't tried
<Jucato> killing it and restarting
<Tm_P> and still gone?
<Jucato> there it is
<Jucato> silly foo
<Tm_P> hmmm
<Jucato> yeah.. hm...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: could you test the kdmtheme?
<Jucato> sure. throw it to me :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: http://enhance-it.dk/kde/kdmtheme_1.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Jucato> doesn't exist?
<_StefanS_> what if I just uploaded the file first :D
<_StefanS_> jeez
<Jucato> lol
<_StefanS_> oh wait
<_StefanS_> http://enhance-it.dk/deb/kdmtheme_1.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Jucato> sorry.. I would have thought it existed already when you gave me a link :)
<_StefanS_> wrong folder
<Jucato> now to test it...
<Jucato> hm.. I have to logout first right?
* Hobbsee wavse
* Jucato says hlelo!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> brb
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well just run it in a konsole "kcmshell kdmtheme" and check if the debug messages seem ok
<_StefanS_> Jucato: and ofcourse the gui works.
<Jucato> looks ok
<Jucato> hold on let me really test :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: it doesn't seem to affect anything.
<Jucato> it runs, it detects the correct config file (30_k_d_s)
<Jucato> is the no user list already working btw?
<Jucato> hm.. brb again
<Jucato> _StefanS_: my bad, it works :)
<Jucato> I had to sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart ...
<Jucato> though I can't seem to recall needing to do that before...
<_StefanS_> override is determined in the init script i think
<Jucato> that's a bit.. um.. inconvenient?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: nice guess! it is in the kdm script :)
<_StefanS_> uhm maybe we can ask the user to restart kdm
<_StefanS_> what happens if youre logged in, restart kdm in a konsole?
<Jucato> when you're logged into KDE and restart kdm? down goes KDE :)
<_StefanS_> well.. what if you select restart x server from kdm, does it apply the changes?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> weird huh?
<_StefanS_> not really, it just sighups the kdm process i guess
<froscon> moin!
<Hobbsee> hiya danimo
* danimo votes for keeping strigi out of gutsy, really
<danimo> I tried it on an upgraded machine with an almost empty home, and yet it crashes during indexing
<danimo> at least it shouldn't be enabled by default
* Hobbsee hasnt used strigi since UDS, and hasn't been noticiing it :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: yeah, many ppl seem to just disable it, which pretty much indicates its fitness for general use :(
<danimo> Hobbsee: just likewise I feel the inclusion of dolphin is rushed. did you see the flicker when it resizes? :(
<_StefanS_> +1 for removing it. I did that manually on all my machines as well. Same with dolphin.
<danimo> _StefanS_:  you're my man :)
<Hobbsee> danimo: didnt notice it
<Hobbsee> but we need to call a meeting asap and decide on this stuff
<danimo> Hobbsee: try it and notice how the entire iconview flickers
<danimo> Hobbsee: in the kde4 dolphin that's a nonissue because it uses konquerors views internally, which don't flicker
<Hobbsee>  right
<danimo> Hobbsee: d3lphin on the other hand does seem to have its own
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: also on dolphin, I stumbled upon another bug where it insist to create shortcuts and finally crashes.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: its not mature, lets remove it.
<danimo> plus the use of d3lphin really spoils dolphin in KDE 3, because to the user its the same, but technically, its by far not
<danimo> w/KDE 3/KDE 4/
<Jucato> +1 danimo
<Jucato> I've already encountered users having a false impression of Dolphin in KDE 4 based on their impression of Dolphin which is actually D3lphin
<danimo> yeah, and I was hoping we could actually surprise users by coming up with a new, "untainted" product
* Hobbsee nods
<_StefanS_> dolphin and strigi should go away.
<_StefanS_> +1 for both.
<Jucato> hm.. that reminds me... the developer of d3lphin still hasn't replied when I sent him (her?)  my patch... oh well :P
<allee> +1 for removing strigi (pitty).  but on my two gutsy laptop it used 100% cpu time some time after login :(
<danimo> allee: yepp, because it fails to index and keeps trying again and again after each login
<Hobbsee> would be nice to keep some stuff for hardy anyway
<danimo> Hobbsee: well, strigi is part of KDE 4 anyway
<danimo> Hobbsee: and with KDE 4, I'll even touch the code again
<Jucato> :)
* danimo decided never ever to touch KDE 3/Qt 3 code again until he's being beaten to do so
<danimo> (a decent amount of money will also do, alternatively)
<allee> danimo: strigi in KDE3 and 4 are different?  It's hard to beleave the KDE4 developers all disable strigi, without fixing it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<danimo> allee: no, but until KDE 4 is out we can iron out things
<danimo> allee: the strigidaemon itself is Qt/KDE-agnostic
* allee just wonders why it has not been done.  100% cputime should be known since months
<danimo> allee: strigi trunk has something to counter things
<danimo> allee: the main problem was that nobody with a huge $HOME seems to have reported problems
<danimo> most prolly disabled the applet right away instead
<danimo> allee: the strigi maintainer said he had introduced improvements in trunk
<danimo> allee: not sure if we could simply use that
<danimo> allee: point is: it keeps the scheduler busy even when running low-prio, so it blocks other high prio apps
<danimo> allee: and even if that was fixed... it should stop indexing e.g. when the laptop is running on battery, but that is not there at all
<danimo> allee: point is: as long as its not as unobstrusive as spotlight, I don't want it
<danimo> allee: and I don't know anyone who has ever noticed that the spotlight indexer is running
<allee> danimo: this sounds really bad!  +99 for strigi-- :(
<danimo> allee: that said, the "take up 99% CPU and index everything" should happen exactly once
<danimo> allee: and after that it should only index directories where changes occured
<danimo> allee: if it happens again and again thats usually a sign of the daemon dying somewhere
<allee> danimo: well if indexing does not stop after 36 hours ....
<danimo> allee: or its having a race condition, as vandoever suspects
<allee> danimo: my feeling was that it runs crazy after indexing (no IO activity anymore!)
<danimo> allee: yepp, the suspected racecondition
<danimo> allee: it makes heavy use of threading, so that could easily happen
<danimo> allee: I see two ways: try to package trunk, and/or remove strigi from kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> the latter looks more practical, given we only have 2 more weeks?
<danimo> Jucato: well, what good is a package that is shipped by default but doesn't work either?
<Jucato> hehe :)
* danimo would vote for "and"
<Hobbsee> Conflicts: libexiv2c2a, libexiv2-0.12
<Jucato> the digikam held back bug?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> exiv2 (0.15-1ubuntu2) gutsy; urgency=low
<Hobbsee>   * Added conflicts and replaces of libexiv2c2a, libexiv2-0.12 on libexiv2-0
<Hobbsee>     so that digikam does not get held back on upgrades.
<Hobbsee>   * Fixes upgrade path for dapper --> gutsy and feisty --> gutsy
<Hobbsee>  -- Sarah Hobbs <hobbsee@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 04 Oct 2007 18:56:24 +1000
<Hobbsee> that'll fix half of it
<Jucato> yay half :)
<Hobbsee> so that'll also fix the problem for hardy - or at least, they can base it off that.
<Jucato> so we're going to have a meeting soonish?
<Hobbsee> mhmmm
<_StefanS_> now why doesnt debdiff, debuild -S work for me now....jeez
<Riddell> danimo: what makes you think trunk is any better?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: welcome temporarily to my world :)
<danimo> Riddell: the fact that vandoever said so?
<Riddell> nixternal: "Richard Johnson <nixternal@kubuntu.org> has been successfully subscribed to dot-editors." yay
<_StefanS_> Jucato: like I explained to you the other day (or week) I'm just doing the same now, and it dont work.. argh
<Hobbsee> Jucato: okay, all of digikam should be fixed now.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yipee! I'm going to install feisty and upgrade to gutsy on the laptop tomorrow. sound like fun? :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: wait a bit - there are a few more file conflicts.
<Hobbsee> and i forgot to log my pbuilder run.
<Jucato> just to test... since our virtualization solutions are kinda borked in gutsy
<Hobbsee> virtualbox works fine, if from the site itself
<Tm_P> hi kids
<Jucato> yeah from the site...
* Jucato will probably use that one instead..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any idea why I dont see a diff when creating a patch ? I do cp altered sources, dch -i, debuild -S
<_StefanS_> Riddell: dont get it
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: you didnt run debdiff old.dsc new.dsc > diff
<danimo> Riddell: any chance we could give that a try? I'd even volunteer for tests
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: trouble is that I dont get a new.dsc at all
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: want to give the output of ls in the directory above the source?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: two secs
<Riddell> danimo: try to package trunk strigidaemon?
<danimo> Riddell: aye
<danimo> Riddell: what version are you using nowadays?
<Riddell> 0.5.5-2ubuntu2
<danimo> Riddell: I mean: where did you take it from?
<Riddell> danimo: the strigi website
<Riddell> danimo: I've asked vandenoever if he thinks it would be a good idea, shouldn't be hard to do
<danimo> Riddell: can you make a trunk package and I'll give it a try?
<danimo> Riddell: I was about to ask him the same :)
<larsivi> Heya, strigideamon is seriously slowing down my computer the last few days, using both cores - even when running on battery
<larsivi> and quitting strigi desktop search don't stop the deamon
<Riddell> larsivi: we're just discussing the same
<Riddell> 10:13 < vandenoever> Riddell: current trunk will start glowing next week
<Riddell> 10:13 < vandenoever> Riddell: right now, i would not touch it for gutsy
<Riddell> danimo: ^^
<Riddell> trouble is, next week is too late
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that depends how  much you want to piss steve off :P
<danimo> Riddell: hmmm, your choice to battle with steve. however, It'd be a good choice anyway to remove the strigi dependeny from kubuntu-desktop for gutsy
<Riddell> I'll probably move strigiapplet to ship
<Riddell> or I could remove it from autostart and put it in the menu
<danimo> Riddell: better don't advertise it at all if it doesn't work. it just fills the menu and annoys users
<danimo> Riddell: really, either we have a solution or we don't
<danimo> not to forget that annoyed users will annoy us in the end :)
* danimo goes for a lunchbreak
<larsivi> if I can come with an opinion as a user; it sucks, both performance wise, and the search itself
<larsivi> I have a 1.8GHz dual core, and it is not responsive while strigideamon is working
<larsivi> which it seems to do all the time ...
<danimo> larsivi: yepp, we discussed the whole thing through
<danimo> larsivi: we better not ship it now if we want to avoid the desaster gnome had with beagle
<Riddell> s/gnome/suse/  ubuntu gnome is shipping with tracker, which works reasonably well
<_StefanS_> is there a kde frontend for searching with tracker ?
<Riddell> no
<_StefanS_> uhm thats what I figured :)
<_StefanS_> but the backend is separated so it could be done?
<_StefanS_> (dont know much about tracker)
<_StefanS_> ah I see its Desktop Neutral
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> just like strigi
<larsivi> are there screenshots of kubuntu-edubuntu ?
<Riddell> edubuntu-kde, it looks exactly like kubuntu (but has some educational apps installed)
<larsivi> hmm, ok
<larsivi> I'd wish there was a edubuntu-snofrix :)
<larsivi> does edubuntu cooperate with skolelinux?
<Riddell> you'd need to ask them
<Riddell> oh well, strigi autostart gone, hopefully it'll work better soon
<Tm_P> shame but right
<Jucato> well it's still installed by default, just not autostarted... unless it was left running in the session :)
<Tm_P> hrhr
<Tm_P> I prolly dont even have it installed
<Tm_P> should try it though
<mhb> nixternal: how come the welcome page in Firefox is still in English? Should I wait before the translations kick in?
<Knightlust> http://digg.com/apple/New_iMacs_plagued_by_interface_freezing_issues
<Knightlust> sorry, wrong channel
<kwwii> Riddell: meeting
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/knotes_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Hobbsee>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kontact/knotesplugin.desktop', which is also in package kontact
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/korganizer_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Hobbsee>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kontact/korganizerplugin.desktop', which is also in package kontact
<Tm_P> hrrr
<Jucato> yay
<Hobbsee> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/guidance-backends_0.8.0svn20070928-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kaddressbook_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/karm_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kmail_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/knotes_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hobbsee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/korganizer_4%3a3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Jucato>  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/katapultrc HideSessionNotification is set to 2, which doesn't seem to be a valid value (0 or 1 only)
<Hobbsee> ...yay.
<Hobbsee> we need to get k-d-s in done state RSN
<Hobbsee> main freeze is tomorrow
<Jucato> lovely :)
<Jucato> but I might have foobared by k-d-s so I can't be a reliable source :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what are you doing to get those errors?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dist upgrade from feisty.
<Hobbsee> it's long been a problem, but i've lost the orig bug.
<Hobbsee> we've still got the kdmrc files problems, too.
<Riddell> Jucato: 2 is a valid value of HideSessionNotification
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's not in shape about k-d-s?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why aren't you using the dist upgrade tool?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there are a couple of patches for it, and i assume that you read -devel
<Hobbsee> Riddell: because i knew that people would try it the other awy, and thought that we should check for file overwrites and such.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: also, because i prefer nto to forward X-sessions across sydney
<Riddell> which -devel ?
<Jucato> Riddell: doesn't work here. it still shows up.  but again... I might have foobared something
<Hobbsee> http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/log is the log
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the other one.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: about main freezing
<Riddell> I don't read ubuntu-devel very frequently
<Riddell> Jucato: if you start katapult manually it is ment to have the startup message
<Riddell> Hobbsee: grepping for "error processing" in that log doesn't turn up anything
<Jucato> Riddell: ah ok... so what does 2 stand for? don't show the notification when saved from session?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah, so it doesn't.  damn thing.
<Riddell> Jucato: yes, I believe so
<Jucato> ah I see
<Riddell> hmm, no Lure, we need to decide on new kdepim version or not
* Hobbsee wonders how one searches up in screen
<Riddell> control-thing ] 
<Riddell> and up arrows
<Hobbsee> darn, scrollback doesnt go far enough
<nixternal> mhb: the translation is available for you right? as in..it is installed on your machine?
<nixternal> Riddell: woohoo :)
<Riddell> nixternal: whit?
<nixternal> the dot subscription
<Riddell> ah, woo hoo
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> booyah!
<Jucato> nixternal taking over da Dot!
<nixternal> man, I need manchicken to look at some perl code that does the silly firefox translations
<Jucato> I can't recall, but was it necessary before to restart KDM through sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart when applying a new kdm theme? or simply restarting X or logging out made it take effect?
<Jucato> before = before gutsy
<Hobbsee> hm, apparently tonio_'s attempted to fix this.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: all of the above need to conflict (and replace, i think) with the feisty version of kontact - what's the easiest way to od that?
<Hobbsee> just add C&R's for all of the affected packages?
<Hobbsee> or is there an easier way?
<Hobbsee> (and will it break if i do C&R's on multiple packages, replacing the same original package?)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: add C&Rs, no problem with multiple packages
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool, OK
<Riddell> Hobbsee: but the question is if we want to upload Lure's newer kdepim
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are the changes?
<Riddell> just a newer snapshot
<Hobbsee> Riddell: anything interesting in it?
<Riddell> bug fixes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: may as well grab it, then.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes I think we should, just checked the upstream and it's pretty close to their QA tested one
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool, OK
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do you want to or shall I?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is our bzr tree up to date, i wonder...
<Riddell> no idea
<Hobbsee> nope, it's way out.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're modifying anything in debian/?  apart from the changelog?
* Hobbsee will just give you a diff, then you can modify it
<kwwii> is kde4 for Gutsy working atm?
<stdin> depends what you mean by "working"
<kwwii> well, it is installable, etc...not that it will work perfectly
<stdin> it's installable yeah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: please take http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/kdepim.debdiff for your upload
<stdin> same instructions for feisty except it in gutsy/universe not feisty-backports/universe
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/146807 looks good to fix, too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146807 in kdenetwork "Gutsy merge broke KDE's kcm_kdnssd" [Undecided,New] 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: new kdepim up
<Hobbsee> Riddell: with my debdiff?
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: excellent, thanks :)
<DaSkreech> kwwii: ping
<bddebian> Heya
<DaSkreech> hi
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech, Jucato
<kwwii> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Is the standard splash screen supposed to have a Ubuntu rather than kubuntu logo?
<DaSkreech> Or Standard
<Riddell> which splash screen
<DaSkreech> Standard
<DaSkreech> The one below Simple
<Jucato> ah you mean in the list of ksplash themes?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: not sure which one you are talking about
<kwwii> the ubuntu splash screen should have been removed
<DaSkreech> No
<kwwii> as ubuntu no longer uses a splash screen like ksplash
<kwwii> or do you mean the usplash?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> on Logging in
<Jucato> that's ksplash
<DaSkreech> Systme settings -> splash screen -> standard -> test
<DaSkreech> Oh that's disabled now?
<DaSkreech> ah never mind I guess.
<Riddell> you seem to be describing the theme named "standard" for ksplash, which has no distro logo
<DaSkreech> Mine does
<DaSkreech> the ubuntu logo
<DaSkreech> When it says KDE is up and running it shows the Ubuntu logo
<Riddell> shows blank for me
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Oh did the upgrade to gutsy last night. Only crashed twice and I had only one annoyance. no major headaches
<DaSkreech> Other than giving me a 2.6.20 kernel instead of a 2.6.22
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: it should be a bit smoother now.
* Hobbsee will run another chroot upgrade tomorrow, and see what happens.
<Hobbsee> seeing asi i havent tried with --install-recommends yet and such
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: can You do that visually?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: sorry?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: sure, i can see the console.
<DaSkreech> adept_manager --version-upgrade --install-recommends
<Riddell> DaSkreech: crashed twice doesn't sound like no major headaches
<Hobbsee> didnt try with a_m
<Riddell> DaSkreech: what crashed and when? and do you have logs?
<Hobbsee> although perhaps i will try the X forwarding
<DaSkreech> It upgraded * except for digikam
<DaSkreech>  I hear you are working on that
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah, fixed that tonight
<Hobbsee> Riddell: are we using --install-recommends fo rthe adept upgrdae by default?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: adept_manager version upgrade did some funkitroinc thing with my monitor where everything died and I got a grey square taking up 80% of my monitor flashing patterns
<DaSkreech> rebooted and that didn't seem to cause any issues seemed to have happened too quickly for any logs
<DaSkreech> At the end of the upgrade I assume it was shutting down the computer since I lost X and all my ttys
<Hobbsee> pam upgrade, maybe
<DaSkreech> after about 15 minutes I got the normal shutdown console messages but in some strange font/language
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I was looking out for that since i know that it asks to restart kdm I never saw a prompt
<Riddell> DaSkreech: those could be described as headaches
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the dist upgrade tool?  mvo tells me it does, although I'm yet to test it myself
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do we just have a qt frontend from that, spawned from adept, presumably?
<Hobbsee> surely we dont recalculate all of it ourselves?
<DaSkreech> when I booted back up I ran into the evms Tourettes syndrome bug
<DaSkreech> Removed evms until that's sorted out
<DaSkreech> everything was fine after that. I installed 2.6.22 manually
<mhb> good evening
<DaSkreech> Oh apport-qt took up damn near all my cpu for like 4 minutes
<DaSkreech> then reported that strigi and firefox died
<DaSkreech> That happened first boot
<nosrednaekim> hello mhb
<DaSkreech> no it takes up like 68% for 40 seconds and just reports on strigi
<mhb> DaSkreech: apport-qt is evil
<Jucato> hi mhb
<mhb> hi nosrednaekim, Jucato
<DaSkreech> Riddell: possibly but I did what the casual user would do. I just shut down and brought the machine back up and it continued fine
<DaSkreech> mhb: I uninstalled it before I probably will again when gutsy ships but till then I'm in "average Joe' test mode
<DaSkreech> afterwards I'll will go to Viewtiful Joe
<Riddell> mhb: why is it evil?
<mhb> Riddell: well, I disagree with it on several levels, one of them is the annoying pop-up for password (which tends to pop-up randomly even though something crashed in the far past) and the fact that it is processed by update-manager
<mhb> I do not think the user should see a pop-up like that, without any explanation for what happened (but I said this before and we had implemented something in kdesudo to fix this and I will try to do that for Hardy)
<mhb> oh, and it looks different that the classic KDE crash dialog, that is also a minus
<mhb> crash report checker should be one, not two
<DaSkreech> I wonder if the user can have a front end to popcon
<DaSkreech> Wasn't there an issue with it attaching a lot of not useful information ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: they do (in so far as the only user function is to turn it on or off)
<DaSkreech> I was thinking more like stats on what they don't use so they can say oh I remember installing that. (apt-get remove)
<DaSkreech> Oh! Lets see if strigi still dies as soon as it starts
<DaSkreech> Nope still dies on .mozilla-thunderbird
<Riddell> DaSkreech: popcon doesn't have that data
<DaSkreech> popcon is install and usage data isn't it?
<Riddell> no usage data as far as I know
<kwwii> Riddell: did you read Jono's update email? What in the world does he mean with " 2. In Adept -> Manage Repositories enable "Recommended updates" and
<kwwii> "Pre-released updates", close and reload"
<Riddell> kwwii: which part are you stuck on?
<Riddell> you have adept?
<kwwii> yes, I open adept-manager from the system menu entry in kmenu
<kwwii> step number two makes no sense as I do know which repo he is talking about
<Riddell> and in the Adept menu you have Manage Repositories?
<kwwii> yepp
<DaSkreech> and that gives you a box with tabs?
<DaSkreech> a dialog with tabs ?
<Riddell> kwwii: does that load up in a separate window, or within the adept window?
<kwwii> that changes the main window
<Riddell> you need to install software-properties-kde then
<kwwii> in tha tI see a list with reset, apply and cancel at the bottom
<Riddell> somehow you must have uninstalled it
<kwwii> erm, when installing that it wants to install python-qt4
<kwwii> is that right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> it's written in pyqt 4
<kwwii> ahaa, now I have a pop-up
<DaSkreech> There we go the updates tab is where you need
* kwwii makes a backup first
<DaSkreech> Well that crashed
<Riddell> fabo: I plan to apply this to Kubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/136425
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136425 in qt4-x11 "qtconfig-qt4 in Accessories?" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> just set it to Categories=Qt;Settings;
<fabo> Riddell: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=444896
<ubotu> Debian bug 444896 in qt4-qtconfig "qt4-qtconfig: wrong menu section" [Normal,Open] 
<DaSkreech> Any clue why strigi tries to index non existent folders and crashes? other than hard coding those folders of course
<Riddell> fabo: that looks different (and since we don't use the debian menu not relevant to kubuntu?)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: #strigi better place
<fabo> Riddell: related to menu only, but i never noticed menu wasn't used in kubuntu
<Riddell> mayeco: I'm not sure I see much point in it being owned by the council than by an individual, it just means council gets e-mailed more
<mayeco> mmmmmm you think
<mayeco> finally will be the same thing right
<mayeco> as just a think...
<mayeco> was just...
<mayeco> Riddell: I just was thinking that the users will be the same as the members
<Goliath23> hi. did anyone notice lately, that the mouse cursor on startup has a strange cross-shape and the pc speaker beaps two times on the first klick?
<mhb> Goliath23: yes
<Goliath23> I have this on my home and work system, both gutsy
<Goliath23> mhb: what's the cause?
<mhb> Goliath23: me too
<mhb> Goliath23: if I remember correctly some error in the bluetooth detection code
<mhb> Goliath23: I am sure it will be fixed soon-ish
* DaSkreech removes bluetooth
<DaSkreech> The clock crashes Gutsy
<DaSkreech>  well locks it up hard
<larsivi> hey again
<larsivi> I'm testing some of the edubuntu stuff, but gcompris won't start - it just disappears without a message
<larsivi> the only thing of interest when starting from console is ** (process:6143): WARNING **: Binary relocation disabled
<larsivi> it then ends after some info on files and db
<larsivi> no crash or other error message
<Riddell> larsivi: seems to work for me
<Riddell> although it changed my resolution without asking and I had to press alt-tab to get it to appear
<Riddell> I also get ** (process:18151): WARNING **: Binary relocation disabled
<Riddell> DaSkreech: which clock?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: how about openGL module in kinfocentre?
<larsivi> Riddell: running from console with -D it seems it can't open the db file
<larsivi> Riddell: I figured it out, ~/.config was owned by root
<larsivi> Riddell: only Trolltech.conf was in it at that time - install time  bug?
<Riddell> hmm, I hope not
<marseillai> does anyone has some problem with the new alt+tab when there is more than two windows open? for me it often choose to put in the second plan another windows that the last one wich had the focus
<marseillai> is it something i've break in my configuration or more general?
<larsivi> Riddell: I certainly haven't touched that directory manually, maybe others who installed gutsy on a clean sheet could verify/dismiss
<Riddell> marseillai: new alt-tab?
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> before i had a pop-up showing a picture of all windows then i could select the one i want
<marseillai> then this have disappear and now there's no more pop-up the selected windows came takes the focus directly
<marseillai> i know it's not clear but i can't do better with my english
<Riddell> marseillai: we havn't made any such change in KDE/kubuntu
<Riddell> maybe you have another window manager installed
<marseillai> oh yes
<marseillai> i've made a compiz test two weeks ago and didn't restart with a clean session since this test
<marseillai> sorry for this mistake and disturbing you
<DaSkreech> Riddell: What about it?
<DaSkreech>  Sorry went off for a meeting
<DaSkreech> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<nosrednaekim> they need to add kubuntu to that ^^
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: rewrite it and join #ubuntu-bots
<Riddell> DaSkreech: what about what?
<DaSkreech> The open GL module
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I've had 3 hard freezes since Gutsy. They all happened when I moused over the Clock and got the "taskbar" tooltip
<Riddell> DaSkreech: do you also get a hard freeze looking at the openGL module in kinfocentre?
<DaSkreech> You mean just opening it?
<DaSkreech>  No
<DaSkreech> I'm looking at it now
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: happens to me when I have XGL running.
<DaSkreech> With all subsections expanded
<DaSkreech> ok I have a meeting and then have some people to pickup
<DaSkreech> I'll continue this tomorrow
<Riddell> ok, good sign
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: hmm
<Riddell> bad sign
<Riddell> maybe we should just disable it
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: can you check what X server is running?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: XGL will be unnessesary by 8.04 since ATI is doing AIGLX this month.
<DaSkreech> Bye!
<Riddell> I have ATI, but no XGL
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-05
<jjesse> that's intersting after all my upgrade problems i didn't have the complete package for open office org installed
<jjesse> methinks its time to reload and start from scratch
<coreymon77> man, im telling you
<coreymon77> knetworkmanager is a complete piece of crap software that should never have been included
<coreymon77> its awful
<coreymon77> never works
<jjesse> coreymon77: really?  i don't have any problems with it on my laptop
* Jucato should really probably be in #ubuntu+1...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: are you having problems with dist-upgrade because of cupsys?
<Hobbsee> in a chroot?
<Jucato> nope. in gutsy
<Jucato> today's upgrades
<Hobbsee> havent tried
<Jucato> ah ok... :)
<Jucato> good morning-almost-noon btw Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tm_T> oh, right, I didnt have op rights here
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> problem solved.
<Hobbsee> now just dont quit
<Jucato> weee
<Jucato> lol
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!n=wii@AMarigot*.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> done
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr.]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> hm... IP looks very familiar...
<Tm_T> Jucato: yes, xp_killer
<Jucato> oh not him again?!?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> and he's gone worse
<Jucato> sheesh! and I thought he's reformed... at least in #kubuntu... at least for the other day...
<Tm_T> Jucato: nah, also ban evading, intentional or not
<Jucato> he went by the nick of wii for a few days iirc
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> apparently
<Tm_T> but he had bans nontheles
* Jucato thinks he's the most clueless among the ops :)
<Tm_T> back to libxine & KDE guis testing
<Jucato> back to recompiling kde4 :)
<nixternal> well well well
<Jucato> evening nixternal
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<Jucato> evening jjesse!
* Jucato wonders how long it will take to apply for and get a visa to the US...
<claydoh> dang it my Konversation's settings erverted to stock lol
<jjesse> for?
* claydoh now has to remember what he tweaked lol
<Jucato> claydoh: only the tab positions are
<Jucato> unless you removed konversationrc in your home :)
<claydoh> no, my systray went awat too
<Jucato> oh...
<claydoh> nope, i left it alone
<claydoh> but alas, that looks to be it
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> jjesse: was that question for me?
<jjesse> Jucato: yeah why visa for us?
<Jucato> I'm dreaming of going to the KDE 4 release party for free by joining the contest :)
<Jucato> but then I realized upon waking up that I don't have a visa or a passport at all :)
<claydoh> I must be the only one who thinks konvi's default layout/settings are not as good as they could be...
<claydoh> Jucato: why would you need a visa?
<Jucato> claydoh: I'm not in the US? :)
<claydoh> just a passport I'd guess, unless you want to stay
<Hobbsee> Jucato: cupsys already fixed, btw
<jjesse> i think all you would need is a passport
<Jucato> Hobbsee: coolness :)
<Jucato> hm... I'll double check. afaik we need a visa to get into the US... :(
<Jucato> even a tourist visa of sorts.. although I won't be staying that long *if* I do win
<Jucato> hahahah!
<claydoh> visas are for extended stays
<nixternal> yes, all you would need is a passport, but seeing as you are Jucato, dude, you will need every piece of paper that you can find
<claydoh> as in more than a few weeks
<Jucato> lol!
* Jucato starts writing the essay...
<Jucato> too bad it's in california though...
<Jucato> all my folks are in NY...
<nixternal> don't let them know that, they will end up sending your folks back :D
<nixternal> this is the US, the land of the locked up
<Jucato> sorry, they're american citizens already :)
<nixternal> heh, and you think they care? :p
<Jucato> I'll *make* them care :)
<Jucato> or I'll threaten them with "I know nixternal!!!"
<Jucato> that'll shut them up :)
<nixternal> they keep talking about this "fence" they want to put on the borders...it isn't to keep out people from entering the US, it is to keep us from leaving!
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> Jucato: you scare me
<Jucato> hahah :)
<nixternal> holy schnikeys, do you think todays updates could be any larger?
* Tm_T is too old to be scared
<Jucato> nah, who am I kidding! as if I'll win that darn contest... as if I have anything to answer that darn question :P
<Tm_T> what question?
<jjesse> i think im updating every package?
<Jucato> "Why should you be put at the KDE 4.0 release event'
<nixternal> that is easy, answer it with... "Because I am Jucato, that's why! Jeesh!"
<Jucato> yeah... that would do. :)
<Tm_T> haha
<nixternal> 272MB in updates tonight...wow
<Jucato> this works better. "Because I am Jucato, and I know nixternal! Any complaints?"
* nixternal wonders why metasploit isn't in our repos
<nixternal> you will definitely get denied, and then persecuted to the fullest extent
<Jucato> hehehe
<nixternal> jeesh, I asked this girl in Ubuntu Chicago to proof my essay, and she has had it for like 15 minutes...must be a bad one..that last one she did in a few minutes
* Jucato sends an entry in nixternal's name... maybe get him extradited or deported or something...
<nixternal> get me deported to Mexico, and I will forever be in your debt
<nixternal> heh, maybe that isn't a good thing...one day down the road I will get my credit report and it will say "Bank of Jucato"
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> lord knows it already has about 100 banks on it :)
<Jucato> I'd be the 101st
<nixternal> sounds like an army airborne unit to me
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> I need to play some Call of Duty I think
<Jucato> omg! too much traffic
<Jucato> whew! finally traffic died down :/
<Tm_T> hmmmmm, so Gutsy has KDE-PIM Enterprise :p
<Tm_T> who was our desktop settings wizard?
<bootsmorris> hi all
<kwwii> so, the update went horribly wrong
<kwwii> oh well, no email - who needs email?
* Jucato doesn't :)
<Jucato> hi kwwii!
<kwwii> hi Jucato
<kwwii> anyone know what to do if the version upgrade doesn't finish?
<kwwii> I start adept manager to finish it and it says it cannot as things would break
<kwwii> in the meantime my kontact is broken so I cannot read emails
<Jucato> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommends
<kwwii> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<kwwii> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                        [ OK ] 
<kwwii> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<kwwii> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jucato> oh yeah
<kwwii> the biggest problem for me is the lack of email
<Jucato> broken cupsys upgrade since hours ago
<kwwii> imap works but pop does not for some reason
<kwwii> working from home, email is somewhat of a must
<Tm_T> hi \sh and good morning
<\sh> moins Tm_T and all :)
<Tm_T> guten morgen :)
* Tm_T has silly hat
<Tm_T> kwwii: thats why I compile kdepim myself
<Tm_T> good evening Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya Tm_T
<_StefanS_> mornings
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: did you get that debdiff?
<Hobbsee> mmm
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: er, shouldnt you make that a patch itself (without the changelog entry), rather than patch teh source directly?
<Hobbsee> or are you sending that upstream?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: it will be sent upstream, but I will coordinate that with Tonio_ since he knows more about it
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: i'll assume that'll be in the next upstream version then
<Hobbsee> (otherwise, we'll be hosing those changes when we upgrade)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: yep something like that
* Tm_T laughs at https://launchpad.net/~tmt/+karma
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: what about that?
<Tm_T> 0
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: Thanks
<Hobbsee> no problem
<_StefanS_> is it me, or is archive.ubuntu.com pretty slow?
<Hobbsee> it's slow
<_StefanS_> mkay..
<Hobbsee> and i'm unsure if security is up at all
<_StefanS_> I thought my adsl just went bonkers
<Hobbsee> oh, it is there too
<Hobbsee> just slow
<_StefanS_> yep ok
<_StefanS_> I can never remember where the buildprogress is inside launchpad.... could anyone help?
<Hobbsee> buildprogress of what?
<Hobbsee> lp.net/ubuntu/+builds
<_StefanS_> ah
<_StefanS_> thanks
<kwwii> so what does one do when the version upgrade is done, and then adept says "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<kwwii> seems to be cups
<Hobbsee> kwwii: you dont file a duplicate bug.
<kwwii> Hobbsee: ok, then what do I do now that my kmail no longer works with my POP accounts?
<kwwii> upgrading was the biggest mistake yet - I really need for my machine to work
<kwwii> kinda hard going without email
<Hobbsee> dont use kmail?
<Hobbsee> unsure
* Hobbsee hasnt ever liked kmail, so hasnt used it.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: do you use thunderbird?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: yes
<mhb> morning
<Jucato> hi mhb
<mhb> Jucato: shouldn't you deop yourself if you don't need it?
<Jucato> I'm not a real op in here. only opped by Hobbsee
<Jucato> but if you say so
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<mhb> Jucato: some people can take it as a sign of power ... the "@" sign of power
<mhb> :o)
<Jucato> it's gone ok?
<Hobbsee> mhb: they can, but we'd hope in a place like here, theyh'd get over themselves.
<_StefanS_> uhm anyone know the state of sound support for ICH8/9 in gutsy?
<_StefanS_> like what to do if its not working
<mhb> Hobbsee: I still see no reason why someone should hang around here with an op.
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato
<_StefanS_> the "always online" monk.
<mhb> Jucato: you sound quite tense for an ex-op :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: if they cant reop, and we have a known troll going around the network.
<_StefanS_> shaolin all the way :D
<Jucato> hehe hi _StefanS_
<Jucato> it's ok Hobbsee. there's almost always someone around anyway. and Tm_T still has his
* Jucato is quite content with lording it over #kubuntu anyway
<Tm_T> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> Tm_T: you still have temporary op in here that Hobbsee bequeathed on us
<Tm_T> apparently
<Tm_T> but this hat looks good on me ;(
<Jucato> keep it
<mhb> I still do not get this ... if there are people we trust (and there are cases when an op is needed but it is not here), why can't we give them a permanent ability to op?
<Hobbsee> because it reuqires one of us to remember, and when Riddell is around.
<mhb> I can do the remembering if that is the hardest part :o)
<Riddell> qui? moi?
* Tm_T hides
<mhb> right, Riddell always lies dormant here :o)
<Riddell> kwwii: what went wrong with the upgrade?
<kwwii> Riddell: after looking into it further it seems that the cups update was what prevented me from installing the several hundred updates after the version upgrade itself
<kwwii> so by deselecting that, I got the other updates and now my kmail is doing POP again
<kwwii> freaked me out for a bit this morning though
<_StefanS_> kwwii: there's a not on the cupsys in #ubuntu+1
<_StefanS_> eh
<_StefanS_> not/note
<kwwii> _StefanS_: luckily I rarely print, and never from linux
<kwwii> but it prevented me from updating my kmail and for the last several hours I had no email
<kwwii> which sucks when you work from home
<_StefanS_> the hda_intel kernel module, which package is it in? or what is that command for looking it up.
<_StefanS_> linux-ubuntu-modules-* ?
<Riddell> Nightrose: amarok2 2.0.0~svn693037-0ubuntu2 was ACCEPTED   hooray
<Riddell> kwwii: but what broke about the version upgrade?
<stdin> Riddell: I couldn't get amarok to build in pbuilder when I tried, http://www.stdin.me.uk/build.log
<Nightrose> Riddell: groovy ;-)
<kwwii> Riddell: apparently it went well, but without updating directly after the system is pretty b0rked
<kwwii> one thing I noticed is that my ksplash wallpaper did not get updated
<kwwii> and kmail simply did not work with any POP accounts
<Riddell> kwwii: it obviously didn't go well if you didn't end up with an up to date system
<kwwii> power manager still seems to have problems
<kwwii> power manager just died, actually
<kwwii> Riddell: hrm, I did not see any notices after the version upgrade
<kwwii> it rebooted and then I saw that there were several hundred updates to packages
<kwwii> after deselecting cups I finally got to install those and things seem to work a bit better now
<kwwii> how does one restart power manager?
<kwwii> and how does one turn on compositing now?
<Riddell> kwwii: so the dist upgrade tool (small window, not adept) spent a couple of hours downloading and installing the new gutsy packages?
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp, and then it rebooted the system
<kwwii> it spent like 4 hours downloading, etc
<Riddell> and it ended by telling you to reboot?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> it rebooted my machine itself, iirc
<Riddell> I don't think it should do that
<Riddell> looks like your cups bug has been fixed this morning though https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/149106
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149106 in cupsys "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2" [High,Fix released] 
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well, it seems like I've been given the honors of creating the knm 0.2.1 official package, I will probably have it done this weekend
<_StefanS_> Riddell: are we out of time then?
<kwwii> Riddell: the only outstanding problem that I can see is that the ksplash bg is still the wallpaper from feisty
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes, it really needs done today
<_StefanS_> argh
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 Beta out | freeze today
<Riddell> kwwii: what version of ksmserver do you have installed?  (apt-cache policy ksmserver)
<kwwii> Riddell: Installed: 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu27
<Riddell> kwwii: ok, your bug should be fixed in ubuntu28
<Riddell> kwwii: when that appears upgrade to it and log into kde again and let me know if the ksplash has been fixed
<kwwii> Riddell: will do
<kwwii> although adept-manager seems to spend for ever fetching updates
<kwwii> in fact, it just showed an error getting http://de.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg
<kwwii> lol, running it again it finishes fetching but the cups pacakges do not seem to want to install
<kwwii> feels like a server problem to me
<kwwii> so is there some way to enable compiz in kde?
<Riddell> kwwii: not really, only compiz --replace
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, thanks
<Riddell> anyone ever used kdelirc ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: if the 0.2 version of knetworkmanager is named like this "knetworkmanager-0.2ubuntu1" , how would you name 0.2.1 ?
<Riddell> knetworkmanager-0.2.1ubuntu1
<Riddell> err, hmm
<_StefanS_> ubuntu1 ?
<_StefanS_> isnt that ubuntu0 then
<Riddell> yes, there's something we do to the upstream version
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<Riddell> I can't remember what that is, but that's why we have ubuntu1 on the end
<_StefanS_> ok fine, are these "rules" written somewhere?
<_StefanS_> would be nice to be able to look it up from time to time
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi nixternal
<nixternal> howdy...that was odd...my server just shut itself off, or the power flickered this morning, about 4 hours ago
<Jucato> gRemlins I tell you!
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> looks like I do need a visa even for a few days' stay in the US. a vistor's visa... one that would take a year to process :)
<Jucato> so that severely dashes in hope at all :)
<Jucato> anyone else have duplicate entries of KNotes (Office and Utilities) and Groupware Wizard (Internet and Office)?
<Hobbsee> knotes yes, no instances of g w
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> same with Kontact
<nixternal> Internet and Office
<Jucato> ok. thought I was going krazy again..
<nixternal> again? when did you going krazy ever stop to begin with? :p
<Jucato> when I'm asleep :P
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> then I go grazy :)
<Jucato> KDE & Kubuntu is getting bad for my health... I've had dreams this week that involved those two...
<nixternal> omg, so did I
<Jucato> lol!!!
<nixternal> dude, I had a dream the other night that I lost all of my email
<nixternal> I woke up and ran to my computer
<Jucato> wait. hm.. can't recall if that time you were there :)
<nixternal> skipped coffee and the bathroom
<Jucato> hahaha :)
* Jucato wonders if Hobbsee dreams more about launchpad and stuff....
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  no, not really
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> just which section of the world i'm going to take over next
<nixternal> muhehe
<Jucato> kool!
<Jucato> hey! just reserve a Kontinent for me will you?
<Hobbsee> i dont do much on LP, as such
<Jucato> a Kountry would be ok though...
<Hobbsee> someoen wanted new zealand.  you can have another if you wish
<Jucato> ah new zealand... first country to be annihalated in that movie..
<nixternal> I thought Adept was supposed to tell you to reboot when you did any updates to system files...mine has never done that
<Jucato> it did when I upgraded the kernel. once
<nixternal> then again, I have just started using it because if I use apt-get, it tends to freeze on me
<Jucato> the notifier is supposed to change to a different icon
<Hobbsee> apt-get freezing?
* Hobbsee has never seen apt-gte freeze.
* ScottK neither.
* ScottK has felt like he was waiting for the heat death of the Universe waiting for Adept to finish stuff though.
<claydoh> Jucato: http://travel.state.gov/visa/temp/wait/tempvisitors_wait.php
<Jucato> claydoh: Visitors Visas: 23 Days translates to [indefinite]  in Philippine time :)
<claydoh> Jucato: well that sucks I guess :(
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato :)
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<Jucato> fine I guess
<nixternal> hey, has anyone gotten our beta package to have a proper kicker with kmenu?
<nixternal> I haven't tried in a while and I have to give a KDE 4 talk tomorrow
<Jucato> there was no kmenu in beta2 at all
<Jucato> and the panel only has contents if you compiled and installed playground/base/plasma
<nixternal> lovely
<Jucato> let's hope that beta3 will come with a menu and a panel this time, even if the menu is the kickoff port
<DaSkreech> Argh kickoff!!
<Jucato> better than nothing
<DaSkreech> OK going home
<DaSkreech> see you soon
<jpatrick> anyone know what I'm doing wrong? http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/726846
<nixternal> doesn't seem to be a make all
<nixternal> time for school...back in a bit
<Jucato> bye java voy
<DaSkreech> Again not sure if it's me but Konqueror and KHTML parts don'[t update
<sahin_h> I don't know who did the fix, but ksplash works well now in xinerana environment!
<sahin_h> I mean in Gutsy!
<sahin_h> So thanks!
<DaSkreech> Welcome!
<sahin_h> Is the automatic printer config will be available in kubuntu gutsy too?
<sahin_h> Or maybe in the future version?
<Riddell> not gutsy
<Riddell> hopefully future versions
<sahin_h> Ok. However configure the printer by hand is not a big deal. By the way it works for me.
<DaSkreech> Froze again
<DaSkreech>  same reason
* nixternal needs a kde 4 setup really bad for tomorrow
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: what is tomorrow?
<nixternal> a pretty big Install Fest at the University of Illinois...I have been slated to do another KDE 4 talk
<nosrednaekim> ah... lucky you
<nixternal> http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/10/the-vista-commerical-you-will-want-to-see/
<nixternal> errr
<nixternal> OK, I pasted that in one channel and it showed up here as well
* nixternal kicks irssi
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Anyone having crashed from the toolbar tooltips?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: traitor... you aren't using konversation
<ScottK> nixternal: http://www.ubersoft.net/comic/hd/2007/10/marketing-koan
<nixternal> I haven't used Konversation in over a year...I had to go back to irssi...I was tired of the /autowho floods, and the fact it never played nice with the irssi proxy or bip
<nixternal> hahah, Zen and the art of of moving product...classic
<ScottK> nixternal: I figured you'd like it.  Marketing and Vista both in one comic.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-06
<Jucato> wth! I made the mistaked of running basket outside of kontact once. and now it's missing in kontact, even if kontactrc says that the plugin is enabled
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I never use kontact
<neversfelde|mobi> DaSkreech: you should do :)
<DaSkreech> I know I know
<DaSkreech> once we setup our LDAP server at work I'll probably have it stand off with chandler
<DaSkreech> Anyone having KDE freeze cause of tooltips?
<neversfelde|mobi> DaSkreech: no
<neversfelde|mobi> I only got freezes because of knetworkmanager the last days
<DaSkreech> I'm updating again to se if it fixes it
<neversfelde|mobi> good luck ;)
<DaSkreech> yeah
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<nixternal> man, I am drawing a blank right now...what are some other new apps in KDE 4 besides Okular and Dolphin?
<Jucato> kdegames? plasmoids?
<nixternal> got the plasmoids wrapped together with Plasma
<nixternal> I mean like brand new
<nixternal> actually...no, I will list a couple new apps, and then list some updated apps
<nixternal> that will fill in the bullets
<Jucato> come to think of it.. no I don't know any new apps :)
<Jucato> silly basket-kontact bug annoying me
<nixternal> KDE Games, KOffice, Amarok...anything else getting a big update that comes to mind
<Jucato> marble?
<Jucato> funky new kwin?
<nixternal> ooh, good call
<Tm_T> Kopete? :(
<Jucato> ugh don't remind me...
* Jucato is severely disappointed in Konqi 4 right now
<Tm_T> Jucato: remind
<Jucato> hmph
<nixternal> Kopete isn't going to be pretty, at least that is what I have been reading
<nixternal> they just now started the KDE 4 porting of it
<Jucato> so will kmail.. and prinkint...
<Jucato> printingU
<Jucato> bah can't tipe
<Jucato> type**!@*!@#@#
* Hobbsee waves
* Tm_T drowns
<Jucato> that's my line!
<Jucato> hmph
<Tm_T> nixternal: no, porting has been going on, BUT there's lot of things we have to drop off because of "new" schedule
<Tm_T> even our roadmap is still claiming we're aiming to 4.1
<Tm_T> whoopsie
* ScottK is still waiting for nixternal's pinentry-qr4 port ....
<DaSkreech> Mailody?
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> the picross thing
<imbrandon> Jucato: got a sec ?
<Jucato> imbrandon: a few, yeah :)
* DaSkreech looks at his watch and taps his foot
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kde4_20071006.pdf
<nixternal> check that out and let me know how it reads
* nixternal beds - k'nite :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: " is missing from end of page 5
<Tm_T> nixternal: page 6: shouldnt it be "Monopoly-Free"
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> for some reason im still awake at 3;30 in the morning
<coreymon77> and on irc for that matter
<coreymon77> i really dont know why
<blekos> hello, everytime i boot and login to my session there is a popup indow "Information-kdeSudo" No command arguments supplied
<fdoving> blekos: somehow 'kdesudo' is executed at login without any arguments.
<nixternal> Tm_T: good catch on the missing " and - :)
* Jucato waves to nixternal
* nixternal waves back
<nixternal> nothing like waking up at 06:30
<stdin> heh, I woke up at 10:00am :)
* LongPointyStick woke up much later.
* Jucato wished he didn't wake up so early
<nixternal> who wants to give my KDE 4 talk today? I am to tired :)
<stdin> it's easy "KDE4: Umm, it's broke right now. But it will rocK!!"
<Jucato> start with KDE 4.0 != KDE 4
<Jucato> yay!! mailing list thread about people who don't know the diff between your and you're!
<stdin> yeah, I saw that too :p
<stdin> I'm guessing it's going to be one of those threads that never dies
<nixternal> oh fun
* nixternal needs a Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Latte and a Pumpkin Scone
<Hobbsee> oh, fuck.
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> waaaaah!
<nixternal> ya, it is that good, makes me say the same thing :)
<Hobbsee> no, that was unrelated :P
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> now what am i going to do?
<nixternal> dance until your feet hurt!
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> it's mum's birthday tomorrow.
<nixternal> oh shiiiiite
<Jucato> oh kraaaaap
<nixternal> birthday's are easy....
<Jucato> no gift yet?
<Hobbsee> nope
<nixternal> Hobbsee: make a card! I like when someone makes me a card over just buying one
<nixternal> plus it saves you money :)
<stdin> make a card and take her out to dinner
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, i put all the money away tonight, so i'm too late to do the other anyway :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: correct.
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i didnt realise it was already this far in october
<Jucato> :(
<nixternal> hahaha, Hobbsee, October just started :)
<Jucato> make here a slideshow w/ music and lots of mushy sentimental text :)
<Hobbsee> yes, and tomorrow's the 7th.
<nixternal> my daughter and x's birthday are next friday, but I already got their gifts :)
* Hobbsee was going to be organised, too.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: does mom work?
<Hobbsee> no
<nixternal> like will she be home when you wake up?
<nixternal> oh shit, ya, you are screwed, unless you can get up earlier than her and get out and get a gift
<Hobbsee> that depends on when i wake up :P
<nixternal> stay up then :)
<Hobbsee> not that crazy, usually
<nixternal> it isn't like that is something new to you :p
<Hobbsee> staying up all nigth is
<Hobbsee> i've only done it a couple of times
<Hobbsee> like, and going 24+ hours without sleeping
<Hobbsee> gone to bed at 6am a couple of times
<nixternal> it is only 10pm there, crash now and get up early
* Hobbsee is eating *dinner*
* Jucato just finished eating Hobbsee
<Jucato> er.. I meant dinner
<Hobbsee> uh...
* Hobbsee checks.  2 arms, 2 legs, one head.  i seem all here!
<Jucato> how many pointy sticks left? :)
<Hobbsee> 23
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> anyone want to be daring and test a basket-kontact integration bug? warning, you might never be able to get basket back into kontact :)
<Hobbsee> good - i dont want to have to keep kontact, just to have basket :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> well last night, I ran basket outside of kontact. this morning, when I ran kontact, basket's gone from the components. everywhere. even if kontactrc says it's enabled
<Hobbsee> woudlnt surprise me, we probably have to rebuild basket.
<Jucato> yikes?
* Jucato wonders if a --reinstall would be needed..
<Hobbsee> wont help
<Hobbsee> oh wait, might help
<Hobbsee> give it a shot, anyway
<Hobbsee> but i doubt it
<Hobbsee> (and grrr, why does ctrl+q close konvi?)
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> welcome to my error last week :)
<Jucato> but it should ask you if you want to close konvi iirc
* Jucato checks
<Jucato> yep it should
<Hobbsee> ah yes, which i disabled
<Jucato> :P
<Hobbsee> because when i tell it to exit, i actually want it to exit.
<Hobbsee> via the alt+f4 method.
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> reinstalling didnt help, i take it?
<Jucato> still installing :)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Jucato> starting kontact
<Jucato> nope didn't work..
<Jucato> let me see if removing *rc files work
<Jucato> nada
* Hobbsee throws it at the archive.
<Hobbsee> hiya jpatrick
<Jucato> hiya jpatrick! how's katapult coming along?
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
<jpatrick> Jucato: converted to CMake, one bug busted
<Jucato> this is from the main katapult right?
<jpatrick> it's not yet commited to the dev branch tho
<Jucato> I was just wondering about katapult fast track...
<jpatrick> I took most of the cmake from that :)
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> how about the features? and fixes?
<Jucato> he claims to have fixed a lot of stuff in katapult
<Jucato> (the dev put that in his "resum" for applying to be a basket dev)
<jpatrick> I'll look into later, there's still a problem with the doc bug..
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> I was able to build katapult fast track, but not run it.. probably because I didn't install in system dirs..
<Jucato> anyway.. brb..
<Jucato> good luck with that jpatrick!! :)
<jpatrick> thanks :)
<Jucato> I have somewhat lost interest in katapult because of the sort of stagnation... I still use it though
<Jucato> not as addicted or dependent on it anymore as before though
<Hobbsee> yay, katapult.
<Jucato> then it has to be ported to Qt4/KDE4
<jpatrick> allee: guten tag
<jpatrick> Jucato: yeah :|
<Hobbsee> guten tag allee, wie gehts?
<Jucato> btw... toma is/was a member of the council right?
<allee> jpatrick: long time not seen :)
* allee wonders if this in #kubuntu-de
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> Jucato: yes
<allee> aber was soll's.  Mir geht gut.  Kinder alle aus den Haus.  Seltsam diese Ruhe
<Hobbsee> allee: i dont think so - but the development channels do sometimes switch to german.
<jpatrick> german rocks
<Hobbsee> it does.  i wish i spoke it better
<Jucato> ok. just wondering why he's blog wasn't on planet ubuntu... but  now he's moving to mandriva anyway :(
<allee> hehe.  At least the women in soccer :)
<mhb> Jucato: toma's moving to mandriva? Nice.
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> not exactly the reaction I expected... but.. oh well
<Jucato> http://www.omat.nl/drupal/trying-mandriva
<mhb> Jucato: well it could have been worse, switch to Windows or something.
<allee> ah, is there a story about toma I missed since my 2 days absense
<Jucato> ah no. moving to mandriva because of kubuntu..
<Jucato> so it's still bad
<Hobbsee> allee: what does aber was soll's. mean?
<Jucato> oh well... time to get unbusy...
<mhb> Jucato: if it makes him happy
<mhb> Jucato: :o)
<mhb> Jucato: I actually love all kinds of competition, it makes software better
<nixternal> Jucato: is he moving, or just trying? I thought I ready he was just trying it I thought
<Jucato> "So, for now I'm a happy Mandriva user (sorry Planet Kubuntu readers)."
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I think it's  "but what shall it" :>
<Jucato> anyway
<nixternal> hrmm, and he isn't hanging out in here...that sucks
<Jucato> mhb: I'm not against competition. but a loss is a loss
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ah right
<Jucato> he'll be back >:)
<nixternal> we need to figure out a way to draw in some more developers
<mhb> I think we should work on artwork more in Hardy. OpenSUSE is really praised for "beautiful artwork", and all we changed is a wallpaper
<nixternal> the one good thing about LTS coming up, is we get to concentrate on what is already there more and bugs
<mhb> the new o-s 10.3, I mean (reading the dot and such).
<nixternal> openSUSE praised for artwork? that is the only thing besides RPM and KBFX that I do not like about openSUSE
<nixternal> all openSUSE has done with 10.3 was add transparency to the kicker, and updated their green background from what I could see so far
<nixternal> and I must say, their netinstall iso is pretty good now
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> :-)
<mhb> nixternal: their wallpaper is a bit nicer than ours, in my humble opinion (colours aside)
<Hobbsee> their wm settings all look the same, from each release
<Hobbsee> reminds me of XP
<allee> toma is in #mailody
<nixternal> Hobbsee: look at PCLinuxOS if you want to see Windows XP
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
<allee> Hobbsee: mhmm.  No idea how to translate 'was soll's'.  Maybe who cares, I do it nevertheless  (it = write in german)
<allee> s/nevertheless//
<mhb> something like "how are you? how should I be?" although you may not get it in english
<nixternal> but ya, openSUSE has probably done less theme/color changes than we have
<Hobbsee> allee: :)
<nixternal> plus...who really keeps their default wallpaper in the first place?
<Hobbsee> i saw a whole lot at UDS who had
<Hobbsee> mind you, it was the gnome one
<mhb> Riddell: did you manage to fix the "guidance items in systemsettings are not translated" you had in your TODO?
* nixternal leaves the Gnome jokes alone
<mhb> also, did we manage to insert the Dolphin translation into Gutsy?
<mhb> I have a fairly recent system and Dolphin is in English completely
<Hobbsee> Riddell: who's doing packages for gutsy, etc, of kde?
<ScottK> Apt seems to think I want strigi-daemon reinstalled today.  Any suggestions on what I have to remove to get it to actually go away and not come back?
<stdin> ScottK: kubuntu-desktop depends on strigi-daemon
<ScottK> stdin: Depends or recommends?
<ScottK> It was recommends.
<stdin> recommends yeah
<ScottK> Which is why I'm suprised I got it back.
<stdin> hmm, shouldn't "kfmclient openProfile filemanagement" or "kfmclient openURL ..." start dolphin not konqueror now?
<Tm_T> nixternal: havent read further yet on it, so, who knows there's more :p
<yuriy> stdin: kfmclient exec does and that's the only one i would really expect to
<stdin> yuriy: well if dolphin is going to be the default filemanager, then the others should
<yuriy> stdin: dolphin can't open web url's so openURL wouldn't make sense, and it doesn't have profiles so openProfile wouldn't make sense
<stdin> hmm
<Creationist> Could someone help me track down why Amarok will no longer start in Gutsy?
<nixternal> Creationist: I can't, but where at in Michigan are you from?
<ScottK> Creationist: I can't get it to start either.  Did you file a bug?
<Creationist> nixternal: Grand Rapids area
<Creationist> ScottK: I haven't yet... figured I wanted to make sure it was a bug first.
<Creationist> But it obviously is.
<ScottK> Creationist: Please file a bug and then give me the bug number.  I'll confirm it.
<ScottK> Creationist: When you file the bug, please start amarok from a Konsole shell and copy/paste the output from there in the bug.
<ScottK> I want to make sure we're having the same problem.
<emonkey> hmm here it starts... with some warnings but it does
<emonkey> I'll try it on my other computers later too
<Creationist> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/149936
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149936 in amarok "Amarok will not start in Kubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] 
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> Different issue than I had.
<ScottK> But since the bug is "Won't Start" I can confirm that.
<ScottK> Creationist: I take it back.  It does start for me now.
<ScottK> Was that the only thing the consolse said?
<Creationist> ScottK: See, that's part of my issue too.... every now and then it will just work.
<Creationist> And yes, that's all it ever said.
<ScottK> When you start it, what do you type in the Konsole window?
<Creationist> amarok
<Creationist> As a side not, I would expect such a vague "error" message from Windows, not Linux.
<Creationist> note*
<ScottK> It's not from Linux, it's from Amarok.
<Creationist> ScottK: Which is a Linux project.... I simply meant in general... from the Linux community.
<ScottK> Try running top in another console window and see if there is evidence of some other process hanging.
<ScottK> Creationist: Linux has it's share of crap coders too.
<ScottK> Not to mention crap triagers <-- Me (amarok started for me the first time too, just failed to notice it).
<Creationist> ScottK: There aren't any hung applications that I can tell... but according to top, amarok is usiing quite a bit of my resources
<ScottK> Creationist: What happens if you type amarokapp instead of amarok?
<Creationist> ScottK: Absolutely nothing... just sits there issuing no output.
<ScottK> Does anythin amarok related show up in ps -AF?
<Creationist> ScottK: Amarokapp shows up
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds like it's time to learn about valgrind and find out what's hanging.
<ScottK> NOTE: I'm not the guy to ask for valgrind help.
<Creationist> amarokapp actually shows up twice
<ScottK> Creationist: Kill them both (sudo kill pidnumber) and try again.
<Creationist> hehe, And I've never even heard of valgrind except when starting amarok from a konsole it will sometimes say NEVER to run valgrind against amarok ;)
<ScottK> The documentation for valgrind doesn't completely suck.  I was able to do what I needed from the docs the one time I've needed it.
<Creationist> ScottK: I got some output this time and added it to the bug report
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> That's pretty normal.
<ScottK> Creationist: Back to valgrind.
<Creationist> alright, I'll try that later... I have to get ready for work.
<Creationist> Thanks for you help.
<_StefanS_> evening
<nosrednaekim> afternoon;)
<jpatrick> evening
<DaSkreech> Who's in charge of kdesudo ?
<stdin> Maintainer: Anthony Mercatante <tonio@ubuntu.com>
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> Or rather I could just ask :-P
<DaSkreech>  is kdesudo kept active the entire time that a sudoed app is running?
<stdin> looks like it
<DaSkreech> That's not cool at all
<stdin> unless the app you called forks off into another process
<stdin> why not cool?
<DaSkreech> cause people kdesu two things in my experience
<DaSkreech> Adept and kate
<DaSkreech> kate esp can be kept open for long periods of time while troubleshooting
<DaSkreech>  worse if they kdesu konqueror to do some GUi level admin. The entire time that's open it leaves them unerable
<jpatrick> I think it comes down to common sense
* nosrednaekim hides from this flamewar
<DaSkreech> Why should it be common sense that if you run a command it gives all subsequent commands root capabilties as long as that one is open?
<stdin> what? "kdesudo xterm" gives all command in there root?!?  ;)
* nosrednaekim likes "sudo bash"
* stdin likes "sudo -i", less typing
<DaSkreech> praise be for sudo -i :)
<Tm_T> I just use root shell session in Konsole
<jpatrick> I prefer sudo -s
<ffixxx> hi is there an easy way to enable compiz(-fusion) in kubuntu?
<stdin> I wonder what would happen if I set my login shell to "sudo -i" :p
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: sooo old fashioned
<nosrednaekim> ffixxx: support in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: I know
<ffixxx> i am using gutsy
<Tm_T> ffixxx: then #ubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: and nowhere near as l33t
<Tm_T> ffixxx: also #ubuntu-effects for compiz and related
<nosrednaekim> ffixxx: or #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> :)
<ffixxx> okay
<ffixxx> btw my fonts look blurry since upgrading...
<nosrednaekim> ffixxx: what graphics card do you have?
<ffixxx> nvidia
<ffixxx> 6600gt
<nosrednaekim> whoops... wrong channel :)
<jjesse> hello
<jjesse> hmm
<fdoving> hi.
<jjesse> hi fdoving
<fdoving> hi jjesse. tried opensuse?
* fdoving is installing 10.3 in a virtual machine.
<jjesse> fdoving: i tried it once, was just reading james ots entry on the first look, downloading it now
<jjesse> i got a new dell laptop that i am switching over to this weekend
<jjesse> 4 gigs of ram finally
<fdoving> yay :)
<fdoving> which dell?
<jjesse> d820
<fdoving> nice. i have a d620
<jjesse> the current d820 that i have only supports 3.2 gigs of RAM
<jjesse> bios limitiation or something
<jjesse> so dell shipped me a new one that supports the full 4 gigs
<fdoving> yeah, probably the stupid memory-hole-issue many bioses suffer from.
<jjesse> dell support kept telling me that it was a limitation of my 32-bit OS
<jjesse> they didn't understand the bios was reporting only 3.2 was available
<jjesse> now i just gotta figure out how to switch everything over so i don't loose too much :(
<fdoving> rsync :)
<jjesse> rsync between my two laptops?
<jjesse> wow the download from the opensuse mirror is faster then the download from relaese.ubuntu.com
<fdoving> i usually make a nfsserver on one side, then rsync folders over from one machine to the other. with two 1GBit ethernet interfaces an a cable that can be pretty fast.
<jjesse> interseting
<jjesse> before i've used my external usb drives
<fdoving> that is also an option.
<jjesse> whats the best way to get all my emails in kmail out?
<fdoving> i usually copy ~/.kde to get all kde settings.
<jjesse> the last time i got that, i got a lot of blank emails when i copied the folder back in
<fdoving> but copying ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail will get your mail i guess.
<fdoving> oh.
<jjesse> i don't see an "export" in kontact
<fdoving> i use IMAP and store everything on the server, so it's not something i think about much, but that sounds weird.
<jjesse> kontact version 1.2.4 (enterprise)
<jjesse> oh well i;'ll figure it out after dinner
<jjesse> wife is waiting to go out
<fdoving> http://kontact.kde.org/kmail/tools.php
<fdoving> might be interessting for you.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-10-07
<nixternal> finally, a PyQt4 book coming out in a couple of weeks on Amazon.com
<robotgeek> nixternal: i'm looking forward to getting that
* n8k99 is excited about that
<robotgeek> hmm, kde-guidance was kinda sorta blocking my dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> how so?
<Hobbsee> i'm interested in reports about that
<Hobbsee> nixternal: poke
<Hobbsee> nixternal: how about fixing https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/116905 and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/116905
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116905 in ktorrent "ktorrent .desktop file is wrong" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<ScottK> Hobbsee or nixternal: I had removed strigi-daemon from my Gutsy laptop because it's old and slow and weak.  On today's upgrade I got it back (removed it again of course).  Any idea why?
<Hobbsee> new version of k-d, i expect
<ScottK> That would cause that?  Hmm.
<Hobbsee> that'd be my guess.
<Hobbsee> hm, my strigi-daemon is here, but doesnt autostart.
<Hobbsee> hm, i should run another dist-upgrade, and see what breaks
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: what was the breakage?
<Hobbsee> oh cool, i seem to have root access in terms of apt on this machine.
* Hobbsee stabs whoever wrote this website
<Hobbsee> what the...
<fdoving> grr.. the new kbluetooth is so !"R%"#% "" slow.
<mhb> morning
<_StefanS_> that new setting for konversation really got me fooled... it doesnt default to systray anymore
<_StefanS_> thought it segfaulted
<steveire> ping anyone?
<nosrednaekim> pong?
<steveire> nosrednaekim: Do you know if the information here about patched qt4 is also relevant to kubuntu? http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#Qt
<nosrednaekim> well, Kubuntu has another whole set of packages for the patched qt
<nosrednaekim> its called "qt-kde-copy" or something like that
<steveire> nosrednaekim: Yes, libqt4-core-kdecopy. The description says that it conflicts with regular qt4. Does that mean I should uninstall qt4?
<nosrednaekim> steveire: its will force it, yes
<nosrednaekim> *it
<nosrednaekim> but don't worry, the patched has all of the functionality of the regular QT
<steveire> nosrednaekim: Do you happen to know how recent the revision is in the package? Is it uptodate with what is in kdesvn?
<nosrednaekim> steveire: its pretty close. afaik, the qt-copy is frozen in kdesvn.
<steveire> There's -kdecopy versions of libqt4-core libqt4-dev libqt4-gui libqt4-qt3support libqt4-sql and libqt4-debug. Do you know which I should install to get an equivalent to self-compiled?
<nosrednaekim> better do all of them
<steveire> Last commit was 3 days ago http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/qt-copy/
<nosrednaekim> bugs probably.... but I don't THINK it really matters.
<nosrednaekim> steveire: you can always ask questions such as this in more knowledgeable channels as #kde and #kde4
<steveire> It looks like a packaging issue to me.
<vlo> hello here. I have upraded to gutsy, but unfortunately I have run exactly into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/133810
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133810 in kde-guidance "package guidance-backends 0.8.0svn20070727-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/guidance/vesamodes', which is also in package kde-guidance" [Medium,Triaged] 
<vlo> is there a fix or a workaround ? or somenone who knows what is wrong here ?
<hunger> vlo: I'd force-overwrite this using dpkg on the commandline. But then you might want to volunteer as a tester for any updated dpkgs (if there are any yet).
<vlo> hunger: I don't think there exists an updated dpkg ... but I would volunteer if there was one of course
<hunger> vlo: I don't have that problem... well I probably had it weeks back or something:-)
<hunger> vlo: During the WE this is going slow here... You might want to try nagging the devs about this bug here again tomorrow.
* hunger is not a dev.
<hunger> So don't nag me;-)
<vlo> thanks hunger, I am going to try the force-overwrite option with dpkg, and if no results wait for tomorrow to come back and ask about that
<vlo> well, this allowed me to go on with the upgrade ... so the bug still exits for the package install but at least I can upgrade my whole install now
<ryanakca> hmm.. anybody feel like testing something? go to VT1, at the login prompt, hit arrow up several times, so that each time you get a [A, and then hit enter. Are all the consecutive prompts in capitals?
<jjesse> hello
* Tm_T hides
<jjesse> Tm_T: back still causing problems/
* nosrednaekim goes under is under rock
<Tm_T> jjesse: always :)
<jjesse> it going to ever get better?
<Tm_T> who knows
<Tm_T> I'm kind of ok with it
<jjesse> oh
<jjesse> didn't you mention the drugs keep you up? or prevent sleep?
<Tm_T> jjesse: one medication is messing my sleeping yes
<jjesse> hmmm can't resize vista ntfs drives w/ gparted :(
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: ha... you should have said it was vista eariler
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: the last time i dual booted i couldn't resize my xp ntfs drive either w/ qtparted
<jjesse> had to use gparted
<jjesse> deleted partitions, resized and getting ready to reinstall vista and then dual boot kubuntu
<jjesse> man its taking a long time to download these .isos from corporate
<jjesse> over the vpn
<jjesse> is it wierd that my wife is upstairs in the office and i'm downstairs watching tv and we are chatting over IM?
<Mez> jjesse, nope :D
<jjesse> Mez: grin i just find it funny
<Mez> i used to do it all the time with my flatmate
<Mez> the onyl time we'd talk when we were both on the web would be to have the doors open so we could shout commands to each other while playing wow ... lol
<jjesse> lol that's funny
<Viper550> just wondering, is the KDE4 beta half-decent for a beta?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-29
<vorian> !info kdebase
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 104 kB
<vorian> !info kdebase intrepid
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 180 kB
<JontheEchidna> lolwut?
<vorian> heh
<vorian> i thought it had the link to the source page
<vorian> JontheEchidna: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kdebase/4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs
<vorian> dep wait
<JontheEchidna> yeah, saw
<JontheEchidna> oh, and screw my link too
<vorian> :P
<JontheEchidna> so is dep wait anything to 'OMG, OHNOZ!" over or will it correct itself?
<vorian> by tomorrow / me thinks
<vorian> i am waiting on kde4libs to finish frist
<vorian> then extragear will be off
<vorian> !info kfax
<ubottu> kfax (source: kdegraphics): G3/G4 fax viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 139 kB, installed size 428 kB
<vorian> !info kfax-kde4
<ubottu> kfax-kde4 (source: kfax-kde4): G3, G32, and G4 fax viewer for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.6-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 210 kB, installed size 1324 kB
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the kde4 stuff was supposed to get onto the betas wasn't it?
<vorian> !info kiconedit-kde4
<ubottu> kiconedit-kde4 (source: kiconedit-kde4): icon editor for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<vorian> bleh
<vorian> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey vorian!
<vorian> how's things
<Hobbsee> pretty good
<Hobbsee> been doing some universe-y bits recently, which is fun
<vorian> :)
<vorian> i'm happy i never have to worry about uni stuff again
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah, i've done 2 of those assignments so far.  got the big one to go.
<vorian> i hope it goes well for you then :)
 * Hobbsee notes that the people on kubuntu-users haven't got smarter
<Hobbsee> or at least, the new users.
<Hobbsee> right.  listadmin done.
<vorian> :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: when are you going to fix 271779?
<Hobbsee> or should someoen else do it?
 * Hobbsee looks at it
 * Hobbsee tries to remember how to do this
 * Hobbsee beats kde4 around the head.
<Hobbsee> right.  i win.
<Hobbsee> note to self:  don't try building kde4 on a hardy system.
<vorian> :)
<Hobbsee> right.  fixed.
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  did soyuz eat my upload?
<JontheEchidna> OM NOM NOM NOM
<Hobbsee> ah, there we are.  it's come thru
<Hobbsee> oh, *drat*
<Hobbsee> I knew i didn't want to upload this.  What I actually wanted to do was to pass the diff off to someone else, make *them* sign it, and upload it.
<vorian> O.o
<Hobbsee> OTOH, i could just accept my own upload, and be done with it.
<vorian> is it in main?
<Hobbsee> yes
<vorian> shucks
<Hobbsee> oh, screw it.  there are no other main people around that i've seen for a while.
<Hobbsee> and no other release team people.
<vorian> :(
<vorian> poor Hobbsee
 * vorian gives Hobbsee a power drink
 * Hobbsee pushes the big red button
 * Hobbsee bounces off the walls
<vorian> Hobbsee: can you look at the 9 extragear packages i just uploaded :)
<vorian> (with sugar on top)
<Hobbsee> right.  one more milestoned bug knocked off the list.
<Hobbsee> vorian: do they need the other KDE bits to build?
<vorian> just libs
<vorian> hold a sec
<vorian> oh
<vorian> still two arc's building
<Hobbsee> oh, we've already accepted parts of the new KDE.  that must be good enough, then.
<vorian> ia64/hppa
<Hobbsee> meh.  do we care?
<vorian> :D
<vorian> YES!
 * vorian runs
 * Hobbsee accepts utils and toys
<Hobbsee> er, not toys.  pimlibs.
<Hobbsee> vorian: mass-accepted.
<vorian> thank ye Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> vorian: now, i need to go kdebase-runtime, kdepimlibs, then everything else, don't i?
<Hobbsee> for everything to build properly?
<vorian> yes
<Hobbsee> which means...3 publisher cycles, i guess.  darn.
<Arby> morning all
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks for taking care of it.  That one was on my list for after I got back from vacation which was just ~12 hours ago.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: no problem :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: as a bonus, that got uploaded before most of the new kde4 got accepted :P
<ScottK> ;-)
<jjesse> anyone know if there is a kde4 port of keep ?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think anything has been relesed, but I think there is one in the works
<jjesse> oh
<jjesse> ok just saw over the weekend a stack of keep bugs
<jjesse> and didn't know if there was any work going on w/ keep or not
<Riddell> jjesse: no there's not
<Riddell> not that I know of
<jjesse> hrm ok so what should we do about bugs being reported against keep?
<rgreening> Riddell: any chance on bumping desktop-effects-kde (fix bug #219729). Needs dep on kdesudo. You should have debdiff from me (If not I can resend). ty.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219729 in desktop-effects-kde "Misleading error message on missing packages" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219729
<jjesse> good monring everyone
<Riddell> rgreening: onto it
<rgreening> Riddell: cool. I'm just going through all the packages I have touched trying to close off some bugs. Much appreciated.
<rgreening> morning jjesse
<Riddell> how does this read? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu#preview
<jjesse> reading right now
<Riddell> I still have no idea how to attach images to the wiki
<jjesse> you reference upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 is that correct?
<Riddell> rgreening: done
<Riddell> jjesse: no
<rgreening> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> rgreening: since you did such a great job last time, qt 4.4.3 is out :)
<rgreening> Riddell: on the wiki, should you make a big note about KDE3.5 vs KDE4 as some people may not realize you cannot have KDE4.5 in Intrepid
<Riddell> rgreening: yes, we should do that in the release notes too
<rgreening> Riddell: I saw the announce. np in packaging (nothing changed - only update to leagalese as they changed to Nokia from Trolltech).
<Riddell> rgreening: the debian/copyright file needs updated, it should be taken from Debian (hi fabo)
<Riddell> qt 3.3.9 too
<rgreening> Riddell: how do I go about updating older Hardy package from within Intrepid? pbuilder?
<Riddell> rgreening: like what?
<rgreening> was qt 3.3.9 your referred to in Hardy or Intrepid?
<Riddell> intrepid
<rgreening> oh.. nm then
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I'll look at both shortly.
 * rgreening waiting for Oct 2 to arrive...
 * rgreening sings "I wish they all could be California..."
<jjesse> rgreening what is october 2 again?
<rgreening> announce UDS people selected for Decembers summit
<jjesse> ah well hopefully you can go then :)
 * rgreening crosses fingers
<Hobbsee> they eat people
<Hobbsee> and try to throw them in pools.
<jjesse> at UDS?
<rgreening> Hmm.. I think I'll be the eator and not an eatee (6'7" and 289 lbs)
<rgreening> mmm.. <munch...munch>
<Hobbsee> yes
<ScottK> I'm not planning on going this time.  The new sponsorship model doesn't appeal to me.
<rgreening> ScottK: how so?
<rgreening> just curious
<ScottK> It used to be that you got sponsored (as I understood it) based on your contribution and a perception that your attending would be a good thing.
<ScottK> Now you have to go to Brainstorm and find some idea to champion.
<ScottK> If I'm going to take a week off of work to do 'work' for no pay, it'll be about what I'm interested in, not someone else.
<rgreening> ScottK: I believe you can generate new brainstorms as well (I did for one)
<ScottK> True.
 * Hobbsee did, but didn't think it was appropriate for brainstorm.
<rgreening> and there were lot's of ideas, which did happen to cross paths with my interest
<Hobbsee> i presume you can delete ideas later, or something.
<ScottK> I've been to part or all of the last two and really had no idea what'd be useful for me to spend time on until after I was there.
<ScottK> It's been a while since I looked, but I did give it a detailed look once and really didn't find any ideas that made me jump up and want to work on them.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you can find ideas nominated for brainstorm?
<Hobbsee> er, brainstorm ideas nominated for UDS?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<rgreening> I know for me, I want to start filling out the holes left by removing KDE3.5 (like re-integrate wine, I need my favorites applet back, etc)
<ScottK> My wants tend to be pretty diverse.  In Prague I split my time pretty evenly between Kubuntu, Server, and Platform issues.
<ScottK> Plus some Community/QA stuff too.
<jjesse> in boston i spent most of my time in the server team
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you were lucky.  I got stuck with IRC rubbish.
<jjesse> hopefully in mountain veiw there will be more kubuntu related stuff
<ScottK> Hobbsee: That's where not being involved in IRC team stuff at all pays off.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that's true.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: now, if only it were possible to keep ops, and not be involved in the IRC team entirely....
<rgreening> yeah, I think Kubuntu is still behind in terms of features/integration. When something gets resolved in Gnome from Brainstorm, it doesn't seem to filter back for us to keep up. We need some sort of notification that feature x is in Gnome, and should be earmarked for KDE so we can work on it (when appropriate)
<rgreening> like Guest Account integration into gdm.. should have had an opportunity to look at this for kdm as well as it's listed as an Intrepid feature
<rgreening> no parity there
<rgreening> That's what I'd like to help with for Jaunty. Try and keep some feature parity between the two where it makes sense.
<ScottK> That was one of the targets for Hardy and some good stuff got done.  Just need to do it again.
<Hobbsee> and gutsy, iirc.
<jjesse> how close have we gotten in intrepid?
<rgreening> Riddell: looks like debian qt4-4.4.2-2 re-sync'd qt-copy patches. I'll update in the 4.4.3 bump so users have a real reason to dl 4.4.3 :)
<rgreening> Riddell: looks like some other patch changes. Will re-sync with debian on those as well for the qt4 bump.
<rgreening> Riddell: copyright file from 4.4.2 debian and ubuntu are exactly same. am I looking at the right thing?
<Riddell> rgreening: we want 4.4.3
<rgreening> debian doesn't have a 4.4.3 (that I can see)
<Riddell> http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-kde/trunk/packages/qt4-x11/debian/copyright?rev=12291&view=auto
<rgreening> color me uninformed :)
<rgreening> ty
 * rgreening busily bookmarks that site...
<rgreening> Riddell: in updating the qt from debian, noticed that "Standards-Version: 3.8.0" but ours is 3.7.3. Should that get bumped? When is it appropriate to bump?
<Riddell> post feature freeze I make as few changes as necessary
<ScottK> rgreening: The Ubuntu Policy specifically calls out bumping standards version from Debian as something not to bother to do.
<rgreening> ok. cool
<rgreening> Riddell: do you not want me to re-sync the missing qt-copy fixes?
<rgreening> Riddell: or was the comment about the standards ver?
<Riddell> rgreening: it was about the standards version, I wouldn't do qt-copy updates for the same reason but others would (less to sync later)
<Riddell> so I leave it to your discretion :)
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll build/test them. verify safe and working. I'll also review them to see if I see any potential for bombs. If not, I'll sync up the patches. I'll have a [very] detailed changelog.
<davmor2> Riddell: why is the first thing you're greeted with on Kubuntu Incomplete Language Support ?
<Riddell> davmor2: we aim to be friendly
<davmor2> Guys is there meant to be no maximise button on Konqueror?
<JontheEchidna> that's not normal
<Riddell> davmor2: no, that's a bug
<gribelu> i have them..
<gribelu> the buttons that is
<gribelu> maybe there's something configured in the window settings thing?
<davmor2> www.davmor2.co.uk/konq.png
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<rgreening> Riddell/apachelogger: can you look here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/52136/ ... some warnings building qt4.4.3. just wondering if I should be worried and what to correct/ignore. ty.
<smarter> rgreening: first one means that you should bump the Standards-Version in debian/control from 3.7.3 to 3.8.0
<smarter> and adds something like "debian/control: - Bumped Standards-Version to 3.8.0, no further changes needed" to the changelog
<davmor2> Riddell: kde3 apps have no docs under help now is this known?
<davmor2> like K3B help->K3B handbook come up with Could not launch help centre
<smarter> davmor2: the line about libcupsys2-dev means you should change the dep to libcups2-dev, since the other one is just a transitional package
<stdin> ^ looks like khelpcenter isn't installed then
<smarter> davmor2: does it work for kde4 apps?
<smarter> davmor2: I'm not too sure about stronger-dependency-implies-weaker, since I don't see where libqt4-dev suggests them
<davmor2> smarter: libcups2-dev what, what?
<smarter> davmor2: huh sorry, wrong person :P
<davmor2> phew
<smarter> s/davmor2/rgreening/
<stdin> smarter: try running "lintain -i qt4-x11_4.4.3-0ubuntu1_source.changes", it should print more info iirc
<stdin> erm rgreening :p
<smarter> :)
 * stdin gets coffee and cold medicine
<Riddell> davmor2: mm, docs are somewhere on my todo list
<davmor2> beta dude ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we should just drop the html dir defintion from kde4.mk
<apachelogger> currentl it uses /usr/share/docs/kde4/HTML IIRC
<rgreening> smarter: thanks. I'll fix the control file.
<davmor2> the simple calculator plasmoid should it be able to handle the following correctly 147*244-35868 the answer should be 0 but it gives me -5,000,000 or number to that effect
<rgreening> Riddell: I messed up the desktop-effects-kde debdiff. re-sending new one. FTBS cause I forgot a ',' before kdesudo in the depends. Doh!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please look at the upstream task for bug #273018.  I don't think having a kdpf bug is really useful for something we want fixed in Okular.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273018 in okular "okular should support inverse search for DVI documents" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273018
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I left a comment on the upstream bug asking it to be reassigned to Okular
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> yw
<tsdgeos> is jonathan thomas around?
<tsdgeos> JontheEchidna: that would be you?
<JontheEchidna> Yes
<tsdgeos> i was wondering why did you change status of bug #113191 from unconfirmed to new
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113191 in kdebase "kcontrol settings are gone " [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113191
<tsdgeos> nah
<tsdgeos> not launchpad bug you ugly bot
<tsdgeos> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113191
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 113191
<ubottu> KDE bug 113191 in general "inverse and forward search in pdf documents" [Wishlist,New]
<JontheEchidna> well, the feature isn't there, is it?
<tsdgeos> so?
<tsdgeos> are you going to manage my bugs now?
<tsdgeos> are you going to implement it?
<JontheEchidna> sorry
<tsdgeos> please NEVER touch the status of a bug
<tsdgeos> unless you have the OK from the developer
<tsdgeos> this is a friendly warning :-)
<tsdgeos> btw thanks for caring about kpdf bugs
<JontheEchidna> Heh. :-) Won't happen again.
<tsdgeos> and forwarding ubuntu bugs to poppler too
 * rgreening ducks from the mud slingin'
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<tsdgeos> JontheEchidna: that said you can confirm bugs but not change the component?
<JontheEchidna> yeah... kinda weird. I asked in kde-bugs for somebody to reopen a different bug and they gave me canconfirm powers
<JontheEchidna> which doesn't help with reopening bugs at all btw ;-)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i could give you more powers
<tsdgeos> but not sure i should ;-)
<tsdgeos> next time you need them
<tsdgeos> come for me and i'll give you, ok?
<JontheEchidna> ok
 * tsdgeos hugs JontheEchidna 
<tsdgeos> man don't get a bad feeling
<JontheEchidna> :)
<tsdgeos> we devels are just too touchy with our bugs :D
<tsdgeos> it's miiiiiiine
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<tsdgeos> dinner time, bye!
<JontheEchidna> *whew
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening stands up "is it clear"
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> ah well, it's all good in the end
<rgreening> 4 sure
<JontheEchidna> well now that I've had my cardio workout for the day
<jjesse> that was quite the interestesting coverstation
<JontheEchidna> ooh, new plasma screencast
<rgreening> link?
<JontheEchidna> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/09/slides-and-cast.html
 * rgreening pulls up a chair and grabs some pop-corn
<jcastro> is kde-guidance ubuntu specific or upstream KDE?
<JontheEchidna> jcastro: ubuntu specific and newly-dead
<jcastro> JontheEchidna: ok so we don't care about forwarding those bugs to ourselves right? :p
<ScottK> jcastro: No.  Upstream to the extent there is one does look at LP in any case.
<a|wen> g'evening all
<ScottK> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hi ScottK, did motu ever take a position on blobwars
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-August/004435.html
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't think so, but it
<ScottK> Riddell: ... looks pretty clear that they shouldn't be in the archive.
<Riddell> ScottK: blobwars seems to have a dfsg versioned package now
<Riddell> the others don't
<ScottK> Riddell: Then I guess I'd assume it's OK and the others have to go, but I really don't know.
<a|wen> ScottK: are you able to help with uploading a fix to hardy-backports to bug 261694 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261694 in kicker-taskbar-compiz "kicker crashes after upgrading to KDE 3.5.10" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261694
<a|wen> http://awen.dk/packages/kde3.5.10/kicker-taskbar-compiz/
<ScottK> a|wen: Yes.  I meant to ask you if you thought it was ready.
<a|wen> ScottK: perfect ... there it is :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> http://awen.dk/packages/kde3.5.10/kicker-taskbar-compiz/
<a|wen> yes
<a|wen> ScottK: i think kicker-taskbar-compiz should be added to bug 261840 if it is going to be done at some point
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261840 in ubuntu "Please pocket copy KDE 3.5.10 from hardy-backports to hardy-updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261840
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: Yes, it should be added.
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: How goes kdepim?
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: i've tried looking for further commits in the kde-svn; was just going to check again now ...
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<rgreening> Riddell: I just e-mailed you the diff/dsc for Qt 4.4.3 sync'd with debian.
<Riddell> is knetworkmanager working for people?
<Riddell> thanks rgreening, that'll have to wait until after beta
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> I'm gonna install/test tonight. I expect no issues though.
<rgreening> cleaned it up a lot
<Riddell> rgreening: planning to do qt 3.3.9 as well?
<rgreening> still more will need to be done.
<rgreening> Riddell: yep, next on the todo
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: i can't find out how serious it is ... i consider trying to do a test if (but as it includes a gutsy-hardy upgrade, it'll probably take a little time)
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: I think it's OK to take some time with this.
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: Test building now.  I'll be back in a bit.
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: ok ... i'll be around for another hour or so
<a|wen> ScottK: nothing in the upstream svn ... i'll try to see if it is reproducable when i get the chance
 * a|wen just hit the midnight barrier ... see you tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2008-09-30
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I'd appreciate it if you could accept kicker-taskbar-compiz in hardy-backports ...
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: accepted
<Riddell> I think I've tracked down the no maximise button issue
<Riddell> apachelogger: "Add kickoffrc as replacement for the favourites patch in workspace" have you tested that?
<Riddell> it didn't work when I tried it
<Riddell> (nor when suse tried it I presume by the existance of a kickoffrc)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot147.png
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Thanks.
<apachelogger> Riddell: worth testing, I had a lot of package revisions that day, that's also the reason I didn't drop the workspace patch yet.
<Riddell> extra adept
<seele> apachelogger: that's a nice logo for adept.. did the oxygen people make it or did it already exist?
<apachelogger> seele: oxygen, but I don't like it for the installer
<apachelogger> especially not considering the updater uses the same icon
<seele> oh, that could be confusing
<Riddell> the updater is adept
<seele> hum.. should make some tea
<Riddell> ooh, are you calling your evening meal "tea" now?
<seele> Riddell: no.. i'm calling steeping some leaves in hot water tea :)
<seele> although i'm getting hungry already even though dinner was only 2 hours ago.  might have to make a snack to go with it
<seele> Riddell: besides.. i thought your "tea" was an early dinner, not late?
<Riddell> around 6-ish, plus or minus an hour
<Riddell> but as usual, us computer types tend to be later :)
<seele> it's tought eating a meal and staying up for an additional 6 hours without anything for the rest of the evening
<seele> especially when i tend to eat every few hours during the day
<ScottK-laptop> Are we close to having our beta packages in place then?
 * ScottK-laptop contemplates a dist-upgrade of the laptop.
<rgreening> hey
<rgreening> ScottK-laptop: I'm running latest intrepid now. no issues.
<ScottK-laptop> I'd like to do my upgrade when we're pretty close to what we plan to use for beta so I can catch any upgrade issues.
<ScottK-laptop> Do you know if anything else is planned?
<rgreening> not that I've heard. I built an update to qt 4.4.3, but I think Riddell wants to wait until after beta to up it
<nixternal> wasabi peeps!!!
 * ScottK says what the heck and upgrades.
<rgreening> 'lo
 * nixternal says what the heck and doesn't upgrade :)
 * rgreening smiles
<nixternal> is Intrepid lookin' good yet?
<nixternal> I have been using wmii lately and haven't been checking in on things...that is going to change in the next couple of months though...I am coming back, but to do more coding than anything else
<nixternal> need to find new documentors!!!
 * ScottK-laptop really hopes that was not a typical upgrade experience.
<Riddell> all new alternate CDs up
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently working on policykit-kde, I can get a dialog when required, but it seems to ask for the root password by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm pretty sure there is a way to make it to work, maybe patch somehow.... I'm investigating
<Tonio_> Riddell: appart from that I'm really surprized with packagekit, it works really nicelly
<Riddell> desktop CDs up
<Riddell> Tonio_: formidable
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> vorian: bug 267182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267182 in digikam-kde4 "Update to beta 3" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267182
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem seems to be that policykit reports bad permissions, problably due to bad request...
<Tonio_> Riddell: POLKIT_RESULT_ONLY_VIA_ADMIN_AUTH_KEEP_ALWAYS is reported when my standard user has the permission.... certainly a problem with the UID or something
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't be that hard to fix :) still in the work
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | Test Beta Candidates!
<vorian> apachelogger: do we have time for fixor it?
<apachelogger> vorian: dunno, do you?
<apachelogger> maybe devfil does?
<vorian> i guess
<vorian> i just woke up
<devfil> what?
<apachelogger> bug 267182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267182 in digikam-kde4 "Update to beta 3" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267182
<devfil> apachelogger: ok, np
<jtechidna> good morning all
<apachelogger> hoy jtechidna
<vorian> 09/30/08|08:42 < vorian> i guess
<vorian> fuck
<jtechidna> ha
<jtechidna> Riddell: didja receive my adept patch?
 * apachelogger pokes Riddell with bug 275997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275997 in kdebase "Intrepid: Kubuntu maximise button missing from Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275997
<apachelogger> Riddell: please remove the kwinrulesrc from kds
<apachelogger> jtechidna: what is bug 217654 about?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217654 in kdesdk "nautilus won't launch KDE apps" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217654
 * apachelogger doesn't really get the problem
<jtechidna> apachelogger: empty Path= in the .desktops
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> is that actually invalid?
<apachelogger> oh 1.1 published
<jtechidna> I probably should have checked that before opening a shitton of bugs
<apachelogger> neato
<apachelogger> jtechidna: yus
<jtechidna> so, freedesktop.org?
<apachelogger> jtechidna: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-1.1.html
<apachelogger> I think we should poke them
<apachelogger> -(~/src/deb/mysql:$)-> desktop-file-validate /usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop
<apachelogger> /usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop: warning: key "InitialPreference" in group "Desktop Entry" is a reserved key for KDE
<apachelogger> /usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop: warning: value "" for key "Path" in group "Desktop Entry" does not look like an absolute path
<apachelogger> warning, not error
<apachelogger> Path is type string
<apachelogger> and the spec says
<apachelogger> "-(~/src/deb/mysql:$)-> desktop-file-validate /usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop
<apachelogger> /usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop: warning: key "InitialPreference" in group "Desktop Entry" is a reserved key for KDE
<apachelogger> /usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop: warning: value "" for key "Path" in group "Desktop Entry" does not look like an absolute path
<apachelogger> actually it says "Values of type string may contain all ASCII characters except for control characters." :P
<jtechidna> poke whom?
<apachelogger> now that could be "values of type string must contain any ASCCI chracters except for control chracters"
<apachelogger> but it is not
<apachelogger> like "Values of type numeric must be a valid floating point number as recognized by the %f specifier for scanf in the C locale."
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I'd suggest poking pbrown@kde.org
<apachelogger> but I interpret the spec that you don't necessarily need to have any value for string keys
<apachelogger> jtechidna: you could file a bug report at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/
<apachelogger> stating the problem and that the spec doesn't clearly state what happens if a key with value string is empty
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, policykit-kde seems to work well in fact
<Tonio_> Riddell: unless I'm wrong, I don't understand how the gnome one works
<Tonio_> Riddell: packagekit by default only let the admin user install a package
<Tonio_> which means root I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea how packagekit detects what is admin and what is not ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: this i the default authorization : POLKIT_RESULT_ONLY_VIA_ADMIN_AUTH_KEEP_ALWAYS:
<Tonio_> Riddell: according to packagekit-kde, that means root auth is required, which'll fail since root has no password
<Tonio_> Riddell: policykit gnome then asks for the user's password, which sounds wrong, but works...
<Tonio_> Riddell: technically policykit-kde works, just I think we have to make it clear what is 'admin' according to policykit
<Tonio_> Riddell: who may know a bit of policykit on the gnome side ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: pitti's name comes to mind for policykit
<ScottK-laptop> In KDE3 if you mouse over an item for an open app in Task Manager you get a tooltip with what the app is.  In Intrepid KDE4 I don't get the tooltip.  Bug? Feature? Some setting I need to change?
<rgreening> Riddell: updating qt 3.3.9 shortly. Assuming you still need it done
<rgreening> Riddell: can't find a 3.3.9 release... was there one for the copyright update? not sure there was
<rgreening> anyone having an issue with update-notifier-kde not running on startup or failing shortly after startup?
<jtechidna> ScottK-laptop: Was present in 4.0, but broke and never got fixed because of something Qt-ish in the 4.1 cycle
<jtechidna> The feature is already back in 4.2 trunk
<ScottK-laptop> jtechidna: Is there any way we can backport a patch to 4.1 to fix it?  It a regression from KDE3 at this point and a rather huge one for my typical workflow.
<jtechidna> ScottK-laptop: Dunno, since I think it was a Qt issue it might rely on Qt-copy. I'm not sure though.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Do you know about this?  Can we fix it for Intrepid?  ^^^
<jtechidna> We could probably ask #plasma or the plasma-devel ML how extensive the changes would be for a backport
<ScottK-laptop> Would you?  I think it'll be a big deal for a lot of people.
<rgreening> How hard would it be to port synaptic to Qt? I rather like synaptic as compared to adept 3
<apachelogger> there once was kynaptic
<apachelogger> it was crap
<jtechidna> ScottK-laptop: I'll get on it in a bit, I haz economics hw to finish up first
<apachelogger> and I don't like syntpic either
<apachelogger> then again I don't like adept very much
 * apachelogger finds all package manager guis rather awful
<ScottK-laptop> jtechidna: Thanks.
<jtechidna> If we're lucky suse might even have something we can steal, \o/
 * apachelogger finds suse patches overly dangerous
<apachelogger> Riddell: please accept kgrubeditor
<rgreening> anyone package wine yet?
<ScottK-laptop> If by WINE, you actually mean WINE then yes.  If you mean a winecfg replacement, I don't think so.  yuriy had some thoughts on that a while ago.
<rgreening> was talking about wine 1.1.5
<jtechidna> last stable was 1.0, which is what they're sticking with for Intrepid iirc
<ScottK-laptop> Talk to yokozar on #ubuntu-motu about it.
<rgreening> ok.
<jtechidna> there is a 3rd party ubuntu repo that gets the 1.1.x updates
<gnomefreak> is kde3 avail. in intrepid?
<ScottK-laptop> Which yokozar is the also the guy that runs it.
<rgreening> gnomefreak: no
<ScottK-laptop> gnomefreak: Not as a complete desktop.  Some pieces are.
<gnomefreak> thanks thats what i thought
 * jtechidna disappears for 15 min
 * apachelogger pokes claydoh
<nixternal> mornin' krazy people
<apachelogger> "I agree that this is a very important bug to fix. Kubuntu has an image problem as it is and something like this making it through would only make things worse."
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> seriously!
<claydoh> apachelogger: what did I do this time ;)]
<apachelogger> claydoh: bug 275218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275218 in kdepim "(Kubuntu Intrepid) KMail crashes when I create a new message and try to access the body of the message" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275218
<apachelogger> do you use imap?
<claydoh> nope
<apachelogger> do you get a backtrace?
<apachelogger> if not, run kdebugdialog
<apachelogger> turn all debug on
<claydoh> kk
<apachelogger> start kmail from console and trigger the issue, get the output pasted
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: I don't know anything about task manager tooltips I'm afraid
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Thanks.  Maybe jtechidna will turn something up.
<Riddell> rgreening: hmm, you're right, there is no 3.3.9, I was told there would be
<rgreening> kool. thought I was losing it
<rgreening> :P
<Riddell> rgreening: well, beta candidate CDs need testing if that leaves you at a lose end :)
<rgreening> I may just do that. I was thinking on how best to test.
<rgreening> didn't want to lose all my settings in Intrepid.. may have to backup (or is there a vm way to do it?)
<claydoh> apachelogger: I just get a freezeup http://paste.ubuntu.com/52482/
<apachelogger> getdents64(37, /* 10 entries */, 4096)  = 312
<apachelogger> close(37)                               = 0
<apachelogger> access("/usr/share/myspell/dicts/en-GB.aff", F_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<apachelogger> nice and cosy
<apachelogger> uh yeah, it's broken
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> rgreening: you can try virtualbox, dunno how well that works
 * apachelogger thinks a missing dict shouldn't take kmail down
<apachelogger> Riddell, rgreening: works pretty well
<Riddell> rgreening: also you should be able to install to an existing partition, it'll wipe /usr etc but should keep /home
<davmor2> Riddell: new version supports 64bit and works quite well according to heno :)
<rgreening> true.. could try that
<claydoh> apachelogger: so can I install a different one ?
<claydoh> who needs en-gb, us yanks have our own eh?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the thing is kmail shouldn't be using en-gb
<apachelogger> kmail shouldn't even have it's own spell check setting
<claydoh> true
<Riddell> rgreening: just make sure not to tick the format box if installing over an existing partition
<apachelogger> hm
<rgreening> Riddell: kk
<apachelogger> claydoh, rgreening: please paste ls -lah /usr/share/myspell/dicts/
<rgreening> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52485/
<apachelogger> Oo
<claydoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52486/
<apachelogger> claydoh: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  28K 2008-09-16 10:36 en_GB.aff
<apachelogger> shouldn't be crashing for you
 * apachelogger doesn't have this file at all
<apachelogger> claydoh: run `strace kmail --nofork` and trigger the crash
<apachelogger> paste the last couple of lines
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I'm looking at the Intrepid uninstallables and it appears to me that kdeedu is to demote libkiten4 and libkiten-dev to Universe.
<apachelogger> claydoh: ah forget about that
<apachelogger> rgreening: can you reproduce the hang?
<claydoh> ok
<apachelogger> bug 275218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275218 in kdepim "(Kubuntu Intrepid) KMail crashes when I create a new message and try to access the body of the message" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275218
<apachelogger> technically it should be working for rgreening
<rgreening> lm check
<rgreening> nope. Kmail is solid for me
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: I don't follow
<apachelogger> claydoh: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall myspell-en-us myspell-en-gb
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Maybe it was done already, but it's showing up on http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/intrepid_probs.html as uninstallable.  When I tested it installs with Universe enabled and not if Main.  It's only rdepend is in Universe.
<claydoh> apachelogger: it removes hunspell-en-us
<apachelogger> um
<apachelogger> claydoh: replace myspell-en-us with hunspell-en-us
<claydoh> but it works installing myspell-en-us and -en-gb :)
<apachelogger> ok
<claydoh> I can email
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: mm, right
<apachelogger> this is no kmail bug
<apachelogger> or actually it is but it is not at the same time
<claydoh> is hunspell the default one to use?
<rgreening> I have all 3 packages installed on my system. Not sure which apps brought them in. Do we need a dep update for Kmail and one of the spell packages
<apachelogger> claydoh: no idea, mysql-en-gb is default and huspell-en-us is as well
<apachelogger> too mysterious
<apachelogger> rgreening: no
<apachelogger> the problem is that for some reason the package don't get installed properly
<apachelogger> maybe only upon upgrad even
<apachelogger> that's the reason your ls is different from claydoh's
<rgreening> claydoh, do you have language-support-writing-en installed?
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> so, I need to really test on a clean install to dup
<claydoh> apachelogger: no
<rgreening> claydoh: was that in response to my Q? regarding language support?
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: ok, demoted and added to excludes to stop it wanting to be rescued into main
<claydoh> apachelogger: yes, it is not installed
<claydoh> deps on hunspell-en-us
<apachelogger> claydoh, rgreening: that is not the problem
<apachelogger> dpkg -L will show that the symbolic link and the file it links to are both in huspell-en-us/myspell-en-gb
<claydoh> sorry rgreening
<claydoh> wrong tabbing skillz here
<apachelogger> for some reason teh installation goes wrong which only leaves the link
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: The only other KDE one, kleopatra needs the dirmngr MIR approved, which as pitti mentioned will take some thought.
<apachelogger> now usually kmail would just not know about $dict if there is no file for $dict, but in this case there is a dict file (the symbolic link), kmail tries to open the dict file and goes wocka because the file it links to is not available (as seen in the claydoh's ls)
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Optionally we could unseed kleopatra?
<Tonio_> Riddell: found the issue for policykit-kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't deal with the concept of admin users
<Tonio_> only uses root by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have some kde3 code that works with this, I'll port that to the current kde4 one
<Tonio_> Riddell: contrib day on thursday so I expect to have something that works then
<rgreening> apachelogger: which package? I can look at it
<apachelogger> openoffice.org-dictionaries
<rgreening> kk
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I know you'll believe it when you see it ;)
<apachelogger> claydoh: please add a comment to the upstream KDE bug, saying that the issue is that kmail chocks if a symbolic link goes to $nowhere, please also link to the bug report on launchpad ... I added 2 comments explainig the situation.
<claydoh> apachelogger: ok, im on it
<rgreening> apachelogger: is it one
<apachelogger> rgreening: one what?
<rgreening> doh.. typo.
<rgreening> apachelogger: waht I was trying to ask was which particular part of the package fails (all links, some links, is it consistant - if you know)
<jjesse> morning :)
<apachelogger> all I know is that for both myspell-en-gb and huspell-en-us only the links get installed
<apachelogger> ahoy jjesse
<jjesse> ahoy apachelogger
<jjesse> wasn't talk like a pirate day last week?
<rgreening> on the oo package, there is no hunspell-en* but there is a myspell-en*
<rgreening> apachelogger ^
<jtechidna> ScottK-laptop, Riddell:
<jtechidna> <aseigo> jtechidna: not too hard.. add the Plasma::ToolTIpManager and Plasma::ToolTip classes to libplasma
<apachelogger> rgreening: where does huspell-en-us come from?
<jtechidna> <aseigo> jtechidna: then add the tooltip code to the panel
<jtechidna> <aseigo> jtechidna: that code doesn't really touch anything else, so it would be pretty eays
<rgreening> seperate package it seems... 1 sec lmc
<claydoh> which is the correct package for kubuntu? hunspell or myspell?
<apachelogger> rgreening: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hunspell-en-us
<claydoh> reinstalling either one works for me
<claydoh> so I can recommend the correct on in K -f-n
<claydoh> and the kde bug report
<vorian> !info kpovmodeler intrepid
<ubottu> kpovmodeler (source: kpovmodeler): a KDE 4 graphical editor for povray scenes. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:1.1.3-kde4.1.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2853 kB, installed size 8784 kB
<Riddell> Tonio_: bon chance
<Riddell> jtechidna: hmm?
<jtechidna> Riddell: looks like taskmanager tooltips are feasible
 * jtechidna is taking a stab at it
<Riddell> cor
<rgreening> apachelogger: I don't think the ooo package is at fault... at least It doesn't install hunspell-en* as it's seperate.
<apachelogger> rgreening: it installs myspell-en-gb which was the actual crash cause for me
<rgreening> oh... hmm.. lmc
<rgreening> I have that package
<apachelogger> and still both mysell and hunspell weren't installed properly as documented in the log I attached
<Tonio_> Riddell: basically the current kde4 code is based on the pardus kde3 one ported
<rgreening> k. I'll check in pbuilder env... see what happens
<Tonio_> Riddell: pardus is still maintaining its kde3 codebase so I have to port the changes to kde4.... not an easy job
<Tonio_> Riddell: but would be nice to get that done :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm, sounds fiddly
<Tonio_> Riddell: fiddly ? what does this mean ?
<Riddell> "Requiring dexterity to operate"
<Tonio_> Riddell: most of the code is the same, a good coder could get that done in one or 2 days.... it'll be way longer for me, but I'll try to get it done
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure it is :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe if I can find another developper to help....
<apachelogger> jtechidna: stop taskmanagering and continue backporting
 * jtechidna haz idea, he can taskmanager while backports are building :D
<apachelogger> jtechidna: actually
<ScottK> jtechidna: That's be REALLY great.
<apachelogger> jtechidna: go redo kdegraphics
<apachelogger> we still have 4.1.1 in intrepid
<jtechidna> uff
<jtechidna> apachelogger: we have new tarballs in the magic directory?
<apachelogger> yus
<jtechidna> I suppose I should just check
<jtechidna> :P
<jtechidna> gah
<jtechidna> forgot to make an Intrepid pbuilder
<jtechidna> so while that's going on
<jtechidna> How do I add entirely new files to a patch with quilt?
<jtechidna> quilt add $file doesn't seem to add the new files to the patch
<rgreening> apachelogger: I just built the package and looked at the resulting deb. It's fine. In fact, the deb in the repo is correct also... so, not sure why a symlink would be missing.
<apachelogger> not the symlink is missing, the real file is missing
<apachelogger> and the part where the deb actually contains the files is also show using dpkg -L in my exhibit-collection.txt :P
<rgreening> apachelogger: I extracted the deb and it had the correct files (link and real file)
<rgreening> apachelogger: I even remove the en* files and reinstall... works... not sure why your setup and mine is diff in this regard
<apachelogger> maybe update-openoffice-dicts messed up
<rgreening> maybe...
<rgreening> it's not in the myspell or hunspell dict debs... at least with what I tried.
<rgreening> hehe dict deb
 * rgreening needs to get a life after finding that last line funny
<rgreening> apachelogger: what triggers update-openoffice-dicts
<apachelogger> rgreening: postinst/postrm
<rgreening> hmm.. ran it manemually. no probl
<apachelogger> well, not now, maybe it did in the last couple of days
<rgreening> hmm... could be... Only way to verify would be to do a live CD
<rgreening> and install lang packs and test
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> where does that exec come from
<apachelogger> and did that package get updated recently
<rgreening> I suspect it's a glitch/hiccup... I'd like to see someone duplicate it in a fresh install
<rgreening> hmm
<ScottK> jtechidna: I'll be offline for the next several hours, but let me know if you need a tester/uploader for the tooltip fix.
<rgreening> I never had the issue at all, and I havew been updated constantly (several times a day while test building). And I use Kmail exclusively for everything
<jtechidna> ScottK: I have the patch ready right now I believe, but I'll need to wait until kdegraphics is done to see how badly I maimed plasma
<rgreening> jtechidna: me2
<jtechidna> rgreening: would you like to test out the patch? I'll pastebin it
<rgreening> sure thing
<ScottK> jtechidna: OK.  Leave me a link to a debdiff or the patch and I'll look into it later.
<jtechidna> have a good day
<a|wen> ScottK: thx for the upload yesterday
<jtechidna> rgreening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52523/
<rgreening> kool.
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll try to see if the maillist bug in kdepim is replicaple today
<rgreening> Hey, is there a package that can test the integrity of installed files belonging to packages (i.e. look for missing files - casuging package to be broken)? If not, we should write something. It would help probably resolve some extraneous bugs that crop us when users much their system up
<apachelogger> rgreening: it doesn't really matter if it reappears in a new installation it certainly does for updates
<rgreening> much/muck
<a|wen> if anyone has anything that needs to be tested on gutsy or in relation to a gutsy -> hardy upgrade please send it ... i'll be doing such an upgrade in an hour or two
<rgreening> apachelogger: hmmm... Ok, let me test. I built an updated package. I can test the theory 4 you
<ScottK> a|wen: You're welcome.  Thanks for looking after the 3.5.10 stuff.
<a|wen> no problem
<ScottK> rgreening: If you're up for something QT'ish, could you have a look at bug 261380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261380 in qt4-x11 "Packages have invalid .gnu_debuglink" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261380
<rgreening> sure
<apachelogger> Bug #269880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269880 in update-notifier-kde "update-notifier-kde crashes apporttray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269880
<claydoh> rgreening: I think i will do a fresh install here of the daily I used, I think it was from friday
<claydoh> rgreening: to see if i get the kmail bug
<apachelogger> rgreening: login and check the .xsession-erros
<claydoh> I did over the weekend, it worked for a day then it stopped again
<apachelogger> rgreening: it should probably tell what is going on
<claydoh> or try a newer one and see if it doesn't
<ScottK> rgreening: Thanks.  pitti was interested in seeing it dealt with.
<rgreening> ScottK: kk
<rgreening> brb... reboot
<Riddell> ScottK: do we want kleopatra?
<rgreening> apachelogger: works fine on logout/login... but not on boot. something is causeing it to crash (python2.5 prob possibly)
<rgreening> apachelogger: I think this may be related:  Bug #212388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212388 in guidance-power-manager "python2.5 crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212388
<rgreening> ScottK: Regarding bug 261380, we mirror debians package. How different do we want to be in this respect for this package? Should we file upstream and get them to change? Not sure, there may be a reason for their reasoning...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261380 in qt4-x11 "Packages have invalid .gnu_debuglink" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261380
<rgreening> Riddell: Is that patch in kdebase-workspace for kwin/compisite from the kwin11.1 suse guys? Cause I'm getting the repaint issue all over again today.
<smarter> uh oh
<smarter> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/m5badf8a6
 * smarter thinks pyqt needs a rebuild
<smarter> Riddell: firefox gives the same error when started, except if GTK2_RC_FILES is not set, so gtk-qt-engine probably needs a rebuild too
<davmor2> Riddell: you around still?
<rgreening> apachelogger: Confirmed... update-notifier-kde fails to run if there's a waiting crash file entry. See bug: 269880
<rgreening> bug 269880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269880 in update-notifier-kde "update-notifier-kde crashes apporttray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269880
<jtechidna> rgreening: I messed something up in the old patch
<jtechidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52557/
<rgreening> cool
<jtechidna> without my fix cmake will fail after like a minute
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> is there a way to force an application crash (i.e. so apport catches it)? Need to test something..
<jtechidna> rgreening: close a folderview plasmoid
<rgreening> lol.. lmt
<davmor2> I noticed an interest flaw.  The lightbulbs you get for announcements multiply if you ignore them :)
<jtechidna> rgreening: try 3, heh
<jtechidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52560/
<smarter> rgreening: kill -SIGSEGV pidoftheapp
<rgreening> smarter: good one. ty. I did get a crash in using twitter plasmoid, that achieved my end result. bug 269880 confirmed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269880 in update-notifier-kde "update-notifier-kde crashes apporttray" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269880
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> ScottK: why do we need kleopatra again?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-01
<nixternal> hola people
<JontheEchidna> y hello thar
<seele> Riddell: hmm.. can you still call Tea "tea" if you don't serve tea?
<ScottK> Riddell: kleopatra is not essential to get GPG and S/MIME working for Kontact (which is why we didn't promote it for Gutsy).  It does add certificate management U/I that is hugely helpful for S/MIME and so I always use it.  Since we try to be user friendly, I think we want it, but it's not essential.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<Arby> morning all
<davmor2> Morning :)
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> hum.... am I the only one who gets an ldap protocol issue when starting konversation ? that may be due to the fact I'm using ldap in kontact and konversation tries to get them somehow....
<yuriy> fun konsole bug -- different windows seem to want to stay the same size
<Riddell> seele: I never have tea with my tea
<davmor2> Riddell: on wubi I'm still getting the lightbulb telling me that "incomplete Language Support" but when you click on it it opens up a window with english greyed out and an install button but it doesn't install anything :-/
<Riddell> davmor2: only one?  I get three
<davmor2> I get one but it never goes away
<Riddell> yep, needs work post beta
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll note a bug on it shortly
<davmor2> Riddell: should jockey autostart on Kubuntu like it does on Ubuntu and xubutnu?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes
<Riddell> it does too, no idea if it shows up though, I don't have any non-free hardware
<davmor2> well it hasn't yet system has been on for a while.  I'll confirm with a really install rather than a wubi one after
<eagles0513875> is there someone i can talk to bout getting unbanned from motu channel so that i may start helping to pkg things
<davmor2> Riddell: are you able to do a wubi test on the latest cd's?
<davmor2> Riddell: I need to confirm a shutdown issue
<Riddell> davmor2: not until this afternoon (when girlfriend doesn't need her computer)
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> Riddell: well when you get chance just see if you have this issue https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/276693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276693 in wubi "Intrepid: Kubuntu Fails to shutdown cleanly" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> ScottK: kleopatra is only the GUI part of the Ägypten stack, and from the selftest it runs at startup I would say half the stack is unusable because of gpgme being compiled without gpgconf
<apachelogger> sebas: yo, what's the ETA for .2?
<rgreening> morning all
<sebas> apachelogger: I'm on the release announcement now ... maybe 2 hours or so?
<apachelogger> sebas: sounds terrific :)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: the person who banned you would probably make sense
<apachelogger> otherwise the ubuntu irc operators
<stdin> apachelogger: currently in progress
<apachelogger> <3 progress :)
<sebas> apachelogger: correction, release tomorrow, some last minute fix went in
<seele> huh, canonical marketing is handling UX?  does that mean mpt is going to change departments or is this new UX initiative only concerned with artwork?
<Hobbsee> seele: UX?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: This is about as far as I can get with tooltips: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52820/
<JontheEchidna> Fails during the linking of libplasma
<JontheEchidna> so I'm probably doing something stupid that I'm not realizing
<seele> Hobbsee: user experience.. something sabdfl has been throwing around in blog entries
<apachelogger> sebas: oh kay
<Hobbsee> seele: oh.  right.
<eagles0513875> Hobbsee: can i ask you something in pm
<Hobbsee> eagles0513875: no.
<eagles0513875> k
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: bug 276588 needs some sponsoring
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276588 in kde4libs "package kdelibs5-dev None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdelibs5-dev.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkjsembed.so', which is also in package libkjsembed-dev" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276588
<\sh> Riddell: in what package I can find now the libQtGui.so.4 ?
<\sh> ah libqt4gui
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> \sh: are you going to backport quassel .2 or should we try to get an exception?
<\sh> apachelogger: try to get an exception..I'm trying to fix ia32_linsd
<\sh> ia32-libs
<apachelogger> oh kay
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you see JontheEchidna's paste on tooltips?  Could you have a look at it?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think 276588 ought to wait until after the beta is out.
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is the linking error?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52639/
<JontheEchidna> aseigo said I was missing the tooltip class from libs/plasma/private
<JontheEchidna> but I have that in my patch
<JontheEchidna> so I'm probably doing something wrong
<apachelogger> apparently
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: should there be a plasma/tooltip.h as well as the plasma/tooltip_p.h?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: it's plasma/private/tooltip_p.h
<rgreening> hmm..
<apachelogger> private header files have _p
<apachelogger>  JontheEchidna: patch looks good to me(tm)
<JontheEchidna> well it doesn't work, lol
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: so, in the log, tooltipmanager.cpp doesn't recognize the member functions, which means it has no reference (i.e. no header defining them), correct? at least that's how I read it...
<apachelogger> rgreening: technically
<apachelogger> but #include <private/tooltip_p.h>
<apachelogger> public:
<apachelogger>     void updateTheme();
<rgreening> right, that's why I was thinking you need a public tooltip.h
 * rgreening could be wrong though
<apachelogger> well, the slot is public, if the file itself is doesn't really matter there AFAIK
 * apachelogger needs to find some food
<rgreening> does the include line in the .cpp for tooltip_p.h need to come before the tooltipmanager.h include?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^
 * JontheEchidna pulls up the patch
<JontheEchidna> in tooltipmanager.cpp
<JontheEchidna> tooltipmanager.h comes before the tooltip_p.h include
 * rgreening wonders if it needs the reverse
<rgreening> cause tooltipmanager refs stuff in the private include (just thinking...)
<JontheEchidna> well I guess it's worth a shot
<JontheEchidna> but it begs the question "how does this stuff work in trunk?"
<rgreening> hmm... ok, I'm at a loss.
 * rgreening builds it for myself.. testing
<JontheEchidna> linking now...
<JontheEchidna> fails, same error
<Riddell> davmor2: bug 276693 is from a kubuntu installed to a windows drive yes?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276693 in wubi "Intrepid: Kubuntu Fails to shutdown cleanly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276693
<davmor2> Riddell: yes it's the wubi install
<Riddell> davmor2: when I install with wubi to a windows drive is it supposed to then boot up with ubiquity running?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'll see if I can figure it out...
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: thx
<davmor2> Riddell: First it does the iso prep in windows itself, then it reboots and you should choose kubuntu then you get ubuiquity,  then it reboots and you get KDM
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: np...
<Riddell> davmor2: why does it need ubiquity?
<Riddell> davmor2: anyway, ubiquity doesn't show for me and ps on the console suggests something crashed
<Riddell> kwin crashes for one
<Riddell> control-alt-backspace in X and it starts kde fine, shutdown is also fine
<smarter> Riddell: any news on the i18n issue?
<davmor2> Riddell: Wubi only handles creation of the virtual partition and how to boot.  Wubi then runs the installer from the modified image it creates in windows.
<Tm_T> smarter: I heard it's sorted in some way, though all translations need acception/review
<davmor2> so it is basically a standard install just to a virtual partition :)
<smarter> Tm_T: cool
<Riddell> davmor2: and does kwin and/or ubiquity crash for you?
<davmor2> Riddell: No but I get no backdrop which I should have to be honest.  Install went fine it was just the shutdown or reboot I was having issues with
<Riddell> smarter: it's bug 273489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273489 in rosetta "Remaining Intrepid template approvals" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273489
<Riddell> smarter: doesn't look like language packs have been updated, so I guess it's still not fixed
<Tm_T> Riddell: I heard it's sorted in some way, though all translations need acception/review
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it if someone on Intrepid who uses kontact could do a quick test for me ...
<ScottK> In a folder that has mail you want to delete, click on the trach icon as fast as you can for 5 - 10 times and see if it gets lost and you end up with no message selected?
<JontheEchidna> would kmail be ok?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Should be the same for that.
<JontheEchidna> I clicked it real fast 17 times but I still have a message selected
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Must be me then.
<Riddell> anyone fancy doing a beta announce wiki page?
<Riddell> nixternal?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's a wiki -> team work would be sensible ;-)
<apachelogger> ah right, I can't edit :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: what content?
<apachelogger> like https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Alpha5/Kubuntu ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is new since alpha5?
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> KDE 4.1.2 :P
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> what else
<JontheEchidna> wokring network manager
<apachelogger> rly?
<JontheEchidna> *working
<JontheEchidna> ya, rly
<apachelogger> ok
<JontheEchidna> and bugfixes in general
 * apachelogger thinks we should keep a changelog
<apachelogger> also helps with the team reports
<apachelogger> Adept 3.0 Beta 2
<rgreening> apachelogger: write a script to scarf the changelogs and grab the entries > date... :)
<rgreening> changelogs exist already in the packages
 * rgreening ducks and hides from apachelogger, lest he hit me with the lart stick
<apachelogger> rgreening: not all package changelog entries are useful
<apachelogger> + that would mean someone has to maintain the list of packages to generate the changelog from
<apachelogger> ...if we were using bzr... :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: also what's new in Intrepid at all, since lots of hardy users will be upgrading
<jjesse> we should give nixternal a hard time for not keeping up with that
<jjesse> he did the release notes/wiki pages for hardy
<jjesse> if i recall correctly
 * apachelogger thinks nixternal doesn't love us anymore
<Riddell> just because he got a job doesn't mean he doesn't love us
<jjesse> he doesn't love us anymore, thats why he is working w/ rpms ;(
<apachelogger> getting a job that doesn't involve kubuntu is pretty unloving
<jjesse> and the best part is nixternal isn't here to defend himself
<rgreening> apachelogger: that's why I ducked... figured for a shot across the bow :)
 * apachelogger should start working for novell 
<nixternal> I just love Riddell now because he supported me!
<apachelogger> that would make stealing patches easier
<jjesse> dang he's hback
<nixternal> jjesse: I am always here
<nixternal> just can't answer all of the time
<apachelogger> ^_^
<jjesse> even when we don't want you to be here :P
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> between the hours of 06:00 and 17:00 CST I am here
 * rgreening wishes to work for canonical F/T
<nixternal> if you want to write SNMP MIB specs, mib readers, and a mib publisher I will be down for the help
<apachelogger> rgreening: don't ever start contributing to the kernel then :P
<jjesse> grin :)
<rgreening> hahahah
<rgreening> I would, just to add to the point 01 %
<apachelogger> :D
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks to me like kmobiletools got added to kubuntu-desktop when it shouldn't have due to temprorarliy being part of kdepim.
<ScottK> Riddell: OK if I remove it?
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.
<Riddell> New Kubuntu desktop CDs for testing!
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-02
<davmor2> Riddell: You still about?
<davmor2> Meh I'll take the deafening silence as a no then :)
<Riddell> davmor2: hi
<Riddell> if I'm not around, tis only because I'm busy testing installs :)
<davmor2> Riddell: query on #u-testing about kubuntu languages
<davmor2> heno: is testing them as that is what the re-roll was for
<ryanakca> Riddell: is alternate testing of any use? Or are the alternate CDs standard across Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu and already thoroughly tested?
<Riddell> ryanakca: all testing is good, although alternate's havn't changed today, desktop has (and dvd will shortly)
 * ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> Riddell: Desktop CDs still don't support LVM?
<Riddell> don't think so
<ryanakca> Alternate it is :)
 * ryanakca just has to finish backing up 70G of homedir... *yawns*
<Riddell> ryanakca: bonus points if you can fill in any gaps in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<ryanakca> Riddell: will try
<Riddell> "robustifies"  /me eyes up nixternal
<nixternal> Riddell: robustifies? I am affraid to ask
<Riddell> new DVD images are about to appear
<nixternal> aren't you up a bit late?
<nixternal> I just found a pub in Chicago too that provides irn bru :)
<nixternal> I had bangs and smashers for dinner and a few irn bru :)
<rgreening> mmm irn bru
<davmor2> Riddell: aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm being attacked by light bulbs
 * ryanakca scratches his head
<Tm_T> davmor2: ok
<davmor2> Tm_T: Yes now the attack of the info light bulb's is over I had about 7 all saying the same thing
<Tm_T> lovely
<apachelogger> davmor2: I know that feeling
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> whom may I abuse for wiki editing?
 * apachelogger still can't login
<Riddell> #canonical-sysadmin
<apachelogger> they know about it
<jjesse> morning
<apachelogger> Riddell: what's with the speaker icon in your systray?
<apachelogger> looks horrible
<jjesse> agreed
<Riddell> apachelogger: where?
<Riddell> oh, corruption
<Riddell> not sure
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Beta/Kubuntu
<Riddell> I get that a lot
<apachelogger> no, I mean it looks like the KDE 3 icon
<Riddell> that was an imcomplete upgrade
<Riddell> we need to make gwenview and digikam live alongside
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger is looking forward to the day the last KDE 3 package gets kicked/replaced
<davmor2> Riddell: threaten them with a big hammer work for me :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please take a look at bug 258606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258606 in kdebase "Text trunicated in Dolphin" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258606
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: okies
<apachelogger> sebas: what is the new ETA?
<davmor2> Strange question that I'd never thought to ask before.  On Alternate installs why is the default host name Ubuntu even on other desktop installs?
<sebas> apachelogger: I guess somewhen late this afternoon
 * apachelogger notes to go jogging in the evening
<sebas> Not *my* problem :)
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> sebas: I guess kubuntu is 100% ready
 * sebas is 85% ready
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I can't reproduce with a new user
<JontheEchidna> I think the issue is lower level
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no
<JontheEchidna> fiddly font DPI and resolution stuffs
<apachelogger> font size
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: people with a visiual impairment tend to increase the font size a lot
<apachelogger> especially since the uber useless kde desktop zoom doesn't work with $mousewheel
<JontheEchidna> meta + =
 * apachelogger implements revision locking in neon
<JontheEchidna> not very good usability
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: exactly
<JontheEchidna> cuz grandma knows what "meta" is
<sebas> apachelogger: delayed again, some soname problem
<apachelogger> well even if $user knows what meta is... it still is not handy
<JontheEchidna> well, that too
<apachelogger> sebas: that at least doesn't mess up my jogging schedule ;-)
 * JontheEchidna goes to up the font size
<apachelogger>         if revision
<apachelogger>             cmd += " -r #{revision}"
<apachelogger>         end
<apachelogger> <3 ruby :D
<sebas> apachelogger: someone screwed the sonames because of your jogging schedule.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> I shall never leave the PC anymore
<rgreening> yeah, so which key is supposed to be Meta anyway :) (I'm grandpa)
<ScottK-laptop> So is ark known to be broken or is it just me?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: can't reproduce with a font size bigger than that of the screenshot, which was complaining about the default font size anyway
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: broken?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: works here with 16pt
 * JontheEchidna ups the size moar
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: For example if I ark [filename].tar.gz ark opens and has the name of the file with an unzip type icon on the right side, but never shows the contents of the file.
<ScottK-laptop> Same it I use file/open.
<ScottK-laptop> it/if
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK-laptop> same if I click a link in Konqueror (say for a build log on LP).
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> build log is known
<apachelogger> ark can't handle gzipped files
<apachelogger> should work with tar.* though
<ScottK-laptop> OK, well almost all I ever use if gzipped stuff.
<ScottK-laptop> So works fine except for what I use it for then.
<apachelogger> :S
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: still works with 16 pt
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Doesn't work on .deb's either, so no ar files.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, go to 32
<ScottK-laptop> That'd be the other thing I use it for.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: take a look at launchpad
<apachelogger> there was a report about .deb
<apachelogger> upstream fixed it IIRC
 * JontheEchidna remembers a .deb bug too
<apachelogger> maybe only in trunk
<apachelogger> but I think it was a simple change ot a desktop file since the ark backends can technically open .deb files
<ScottK-laptop> Which package is ark in?
<apachelogger> utils
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<apachelogger> sebas, Riddell: btw, how does one get on the KDE packager list?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pretty much everything is too big to be usable at 32 pt
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> apachelogger: ask dirk is what I did
<sebas> apachelogger: I guess email sysadmin
<Riddell> yeah, sysadmin
<apachelogger> oki, thx
<Riddell> CC me for credibility I guess
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the widgets should scale with the content
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: The .deb bug is a different one than I experience.  It works in Hardy and before using command line ark [filename].deb.  Not in Intrepid.
<JontheEchidna> well, they do, to a point
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the dolphin information panel doesn't, maybe you don't notice because of dpi
<apachelogger> certainly happens here
<JontheEchidna> well I can hardly triage a bug I don't get :(
 * JontheEchidna pats his dpi
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: well, take a look at the upstream bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should just forward it :P
<apachelogger> I get it and the reporter does as well, which makes us 2 :P
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I found the KDE bug for lack of gzip support and linked it to the LP bug.  It's still open.
<ScottK-laptop> I have to think about this, but ark being useless for me may well be the straw that breaks the camel's back.
<ScottK-laptop> I don't suppose there's any way Kubuntu Hardy can be made retroactively LTS?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: doubtable
<apachelogger> next LTS could only be 10.04 anyway
<apachelogger> but as discussed at the last meeting we are trying to provide 8.04 -> 9.04 as upgrade path
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: OK.  I just don't see how this is going to be usable for me.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: ark or the upgrade path?
<ScottK-laptop> I'll stick with it a bit longer and see, but as pretty as it is, it's significantly harder for me to use.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: KDE 4.1.2 in general.
<ScottK-laptop> The biggies are ark, lack of the tooltips, and overall stability.
 * apachelogger didn't have problems with stability TBH
<apachelogger> but yeah, ark is missing a lot of stuff
<ScottK-laptop> So far (and I don't know if it's Intrepid or KDE) about every other day when a sit down at my desk, my system is crashed.
<apachelogger> I already thought about backporting the whole trunk ark, but it doesn't qualify quality-wise
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: crashed in what way?
<ScottK-laptop> I had one kdepim crash that I managed to report.
<ScottK-laptop> There's a python dbus thing.
<ScottK-laptop> Once I clicked on update rss feeds in Akrogator and X died, but I couldn't get a crash report out of it.
<ScottK-laptop> For my laptop, the stability is adequate, but not great.
<ScottK-laptop> The missing functions are much bigger.
<ScottK-laptop> I use ark a LOT in my Ubuntu work.
<ScottK-laptop> I normally have several dozen windows open and without the tooltips there is just no way to work with them.
<JontheEchidna> ^lack of multiline taskbar hurts that too
<apachelogger> why did that get removed anyway?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: never got reimplemented after Wigets-on-canvas
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: I don't use ark at all right now
<apachelogger> the gzip file issue hurts too much
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nice :S
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Right.  So how do you look at build logs?
<apachelogger> wget & gunzip & kate
 * JontheEchidna loads them up in firefox, because it displays diff.gz's like a dream
<JontheEchidna> konq can't do that for all it's swiss army-knifity
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it depends on the kio slaves
<apachelogger> and those are really bound to ark's functionallity
<JontheEchidna> gziptext:// ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: gzip or something
<apachelogger> bzip2 also
<apachelogger> in KDE 3 konqui used to open such files (at least local ones) with the kio slave
<apachelogger> until we kds'ed it to use ark :P
<ScottK-laptop> Yep.  Build log works in Firefox.
<apachelogger> since you both got firefox... one of you could edit https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Beta/Kubuntu :P
<apachelogger> the menu paths are missing for everything but knetworkmanager
<apachelogger> which is confusing
<apachelogger> + the knetworkmanager one says kmenu ->
<apachelogger> shoudl be application launcher ->
<JontheEchidna> rite
<JontheEchidna> so for adept do we want to show installer or manager?
<JontheEchidna> Adept is the only one that needs anything too
<JontheEchidna> everything else runs automagically
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: installer
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe reorder the entries
<apachelogger> KDE, Adept, knmw, other fancy stuff
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mornfall's blog URL needs to be changed to beta2
<apachelogger> and please prevent the camelcase autolinking
<apachelogger> PyQt4 goes into nowhere, NetworkManager redirects like 3 times
<JontheEchidna> how do you prevent that?
 * JontheEchidna never figured that out
<apachelogger> if possible the images should be float:right
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dunno, rtfm :P
 * JontheEchidna tries something
<JontheEchidna> ha, I did it
<JontheEchidna> insert an empty bold tag
<JontheEchidna> in between py and qt4
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: try !NetworkManager
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ``NetworkManager
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> Network``Manager
 * apachelogger finds that confusing
<JontheEchidna> donna worry, everything's good now
<apachelogger> To keep a word like PageName from automatically being turned into a link, use Page``Name. (The problem with doing this is that it will prevent a simple search for the word "WikiName" from matching Wiki``Name in a page, due to the inserted characters.)
<apachelogger> To keep a word like PageName from automatically being turned into a link, use Page``Name. (The problem with doing this is that it will prevent a simple search for the word "WikiName" from matching Wiki``Name in a page, due to the inserted characters.)
<JontheEchidna> except I forgot to move desktop effects down
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> You can also suppress WikiName linking by putting an exclamation mark (bang) before the WikiName, i.e. !WikiName. This is available by default, but can be disabled with the configuration option bang_meta = False. Using this method will not interfere with most searches for the escaped WikiName, with the exception of certain quoted phrases and regular expressions.
<apachelogger> <3 <nowiki> from mediawiki :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: KDE needs an INFO URL
<JontheEchidna> there is no 4.1.2 release page yet iirc
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> take the 4.1 one
<apachelogger> holds more information anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and I think you broke the syntax
<apachelogger> everything from adept onwards is italic now
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> ryanakca: who is working on a wiki theme, btw?
<jjesse> what are the dates again for UDS Moutnain View?
<Riddell> december
<jjesse> is that week of 12/8?
<Riddell> 8th to 12th
<jjesse> cool
<jjesse> told boss right dates
<rgreening> have they announced yet the people who got sponsored?
<davmor2> rgreening: 7th
<jjesse> rgreening: nope just need to specify the weeks for my boss in case i do get the sponsorhsip
<rgreening> oh, thought it was today for some reason
<rgreening> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: 4.1.2 release tomorrow morning it seems
<apachelogger> Riddell: we probably should go to bed early ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: very valid pov in most recent comment on bug 223412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223412 in kdebase-workspace "Global shortcuts don't always work" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223412
<JontheEchidna> yeah, saw that
<JontheEchidna> but I really don't know what we can do
<JontheEchidna> the dude who broke khotkeys in the first place doesn't know how to fix it without a redesign
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is only partly broken anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger: Perhaps that should be the KDE 4.1 theme, "well, it is only partly broken".
<apachelogger> it is also partly broken in KDE 3.5
<apachelogger> but I am a fan of  the theme "it is not broken, it is KDE"
<ScottK> Right, I was thinking more broadly than that specific issue.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: file-roller seems not to bring in too much more in terms of Gnomish stuff than I had already and does GZIP just fine.  I think between that and debc I can likely manage.
<ScottK-laptop> Bah.  Nevermind.  File-roller won't open it via a web link.
<ScottK-laptop> I guess Firefox for that.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell and apachelogger: Given the heavy use of gzip in Debian package management, I'm thinking not having a GUI tool that does gzip is a 'bad' thing.  What would you think of adding file-roller to kubuntu-desktop to fix that?
<Riddell> it's gtk...
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: That's true, but we have no KDE tool and no hope of getting one before release.
<ScottK-laptop> I think it's better to have a 'contaminated' set of packages that provides more complete functionality.
<Riddell> ark seems to read .tar.gz files fine
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: In Intrepid?
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK-laptop> Hmm.
 * ScottK-laptop hands Riddell Bug #276236 and asks for help then.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276236 in kdeutils "[Intrepid] ark fails to open .gz file" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276236
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it opens tar.gz's fine but not diff.gz
<JontheEchidna> or plain .gz, it seems
 * Riddell away
<ScottK-laptop> Right.
<ScottK-laptop> Well if diff.gz and .gz only matter to me, I've fixed it myself locally.
<JontheEchidna> I always installed xarchiver, KDE3, because ark was stupid back then. but then xarchiver started segfaulting on tar.gzs....
<JontheEchidna> *even in KDE3
<ScottK-laptop> I added firefox to the applications for gzip so I can right-click on build logs and open with firefox.
<Jucato> Dolphin...
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure -> Genral -> Browse through archives
 * ScottK-laptop is allergic to fish.
<ScottK-laptop> Actually not, I just don't particularly like Dolphin.  Konqueror works better for me.
<Jucato> if you enable that in Dolphin, Konqueror gets it as a bonus too
<ScottK-laptop> Hmmm.
 * ScottK-laptop tries
 * NCommander gives ScottK a shot of an epipen
<ScottK-laptop> Jucato: Thanks.
<Jucato> ScottK-laptop: np
<Jucato> still doesn't solve the lack of a right-click option on archives though :(
<ScottK-laptop> nor reading LP build logs off their web page.
<Jucato> *sigh* ark...
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  If rgreening will give me my tooltips back, I think I can live with this.
<Jucato> which tooltips?
<ScottK-laptop> For open applications on the task bar.
<Jucato> aah
<ScottK-laptop> When you've got ~25 windows open there is no way to tell what's what.
<Jucato> right.. specially since the taskbar doesn't go to two rows atm...
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.  That makes it double plus unfun.
<Jucato> not sure if tooltips are back in 4.2... iirc aseigo disabled them again due to some serious bugs
<ScottK-laptop> Someone said they were and rgreening was working on a 4.1 patch.
<Jucato> oh goodie :)
<ScottK-laptop> Last I heard was "compiles, but doesn't work".
 * Jucato needs one tooltip.. for the clock...
<Jucato> timezones tooltip/balloon
<jjesse> what is the notification mean that my language support is not complete?  english is greyed out that i can't select to install
<ScottK> Any idea on why the card faces for kdegames card games look uneven in kde 4.1.2 (they did not in 4.0.3 and the graphics files are identical AFAICT)?
<rgreening> ScottK: JontheEchidna and I were both working it. Though mostly Jon. I helped get past some compilation issues. I think he's real close now... \o/ tooltips.
<ScottK> rgreening and JontheEchidna: Thanks to you both for your work on it.  It'll be a huge difference for me if we get it working.
<rgreening> ScottK: know any python?
 * rgreening needs to implement some file locking checks... and it stumped
 * JontheEchidna is downloading the next round of debs to test
<rgreening> s/it/is
<eagles0513875> would love to help you guys out
<eagles0513875> have no idea how to program in python
<eagles0513875> and lectures are consuming tons of my time
<ScottK> rgreening: I do know some python.
<rgreening> \o\ \o| |o/ /o/ *the wave*
<rgreening> ScottK: any idea on how I can check if a file is locked (i.e. opened by another process)
<rgreening> basically, trying to mod update-notifier-kde to check for package db lock
<ScottK> rgreening: opened by another process and locked are two different things.
<ScottK> Ah.
<rgreening> make more sense now?
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> Yes.
<rgreening> So, the notifier has some signals, displays icons and sets actions. I want to hide the icon if /var/lib/dpkg/lock is in use by a package manager and unhide it once freed.
<rgreening> any suggestions?
<rgreening> or some python app which may already implement this so I can scarf it
<ScottK> Doing some looking around.
<ScottK> I think you need something dpkg/apt specific, not generic locking.
<rgreening> yes. if there are methods modules that exist, even better
<rgreening> I can import them
<ScottK> rgreening: Nothing leaps out at me.
<rgreening> me neither.... just found something on fcntl module... may try that
<ScottK> rgreening: The only think I can think of is to try to acquire the lock in a try statement and then assume it's locked if it fails and release it right away if it succeeds.
<ScottK> You wouldn't want to try that at a high frequency though.
<rgreening> hmm... true
<rgreening> there's got to be a bettwr way...
<ScottK> fcntl is the right module though.
<ScottK> I checked python-apt and it didn't appear to offer anything immediately helpful.
<ScottK> rgreening: Sorry.  No better ideas here.
<rgreening> np... I'm trying the fcntl. Let's see if it kills my system...
<rgreening> ScottK: I just realized, I cannot open the file to try and lock, as it requires sys privs... hrm
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> I didn't realize is ran with user privs.  I'm pretty sure there's no way to do it then because you can't even read the file.
<rgreening> exactly. back to the drawing board.
<rgreening> doh.. least I learned some Python in the process.
<rgreening> hah
 * JontheEchidna is about to throw his next try at tooltips to his ppa
<rgreening> ScottK: I was thinking on using a system call to 'lsof', but the file access only shows up if called with admin privs. lol
<rgreening> ScottK: So, I am left with using 'ps' and grepping for apt-get, aptitude, adept, synaptic I guess... not really very good...
<ScottK> No.  Not good at all.
<jjesse> is the daily current build the beta test canddiate?
<jjesse> cause i've had no problems in my vm with it
<ScottK> If it's the most recent one currently available, then yes.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: nobody at the moment... poke newz2000 if you would like to help / take care of it :)
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-beta ta da
 * ryanakca looks
 * ryanakca wonders if he should erase the alternate CD he burned yesterday and burn the Beta's alternate
<ryanakca> Any changes?
<Riddell> no
<ryanakca> Okies, thanks
<ryanakca> Riddell: very pretty... did you want to bring down the rest of the stories under the image, or no?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I did that
 * ryanakca gets a screenshot
<Riddell> look at www-admin
<ryanakca> Riddell: wierd... meanwhile, www.kubuntu.org shows http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kubuntu.png ..
<Riddell> have patience, the cache will catch up
 * ryanakca grins
<smarter> Riddell: great, but the kmix icon on the screenshot is an oxygen icon :/
<Riddell> smarter: is not an oxygen one
<Riddell> smarter: is hicolour
<Riddell> fixes welcome
<smarter> hmm, yeah I mean crystalsvg
<smarter> it's strange, since it uses the oxygen one on my system
<Riddell> smarter: it didn't upgrade properly
<ScottK> Riddell: Any idea why we have openoffice.org-evolution in the Kubuntu.Intrepid supported seed?
<Riddell> ScottK: probably just an oversight during a merge, it won't make any difference to anything as long as its in ubuntu seeds but remove it if you want
<ScottK> It ends up pulling a bunch of other stuff into our see too. Thanks.
<ScottK> see/seed
<Riddell> bed time, I feel knackered
<ScottK> Good night.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | Beta is out, you all rock!
 * ryanakca goes in for a plunge ande reinstalls Intrepid
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-03
<apachelogger> ScottK: our mission is to provide the best KDE desktop based on ubuntu AFAIK
<apachelogger> I'd feel rather uncomfortable shipping GTK software where in most user's use cases ark would do as well
<aleite> Hello guys@
<aleite> Do you know how to build kde on release mode?
<aleite> Now, even if I put -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Release, kde is built in debugfull mode
<Jucato> small 'r'? as in =release?
<aleite>  Tried too...
<aleite> didn't work
<dread> heya
<dread> why the crap is the damn ugly 'gwenview-kde3' preinstalled in kubuntu 8.10 beta ?
<dread> i updated from 8.04
<dread> can anyone give me the default sources.list for 8.10 please?
<dread> argh
<dread> the new adept is messy... not showing up the packages from sources
<Hobbsee> dread: well, for a start, gwenview-kde3 doesn't exist in ubuntu/kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> secondly, be respectful if you actually want an answer.
<Hobbsee> thirdly, default sources.list is probably a #kubuntu question.
<dread> ok, very sorry T_T
<dread> you guys rock ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I was thinking in addition, not instead of, but not a big deal.
<hosein-mec> why there isnt default list of package in Adept 3 ?? there is only search function to see package ... !
<Salze> Hi. kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" does not give me any new packages. Will I get the same result (I should have gotten with this) by replacing hardy with intrepid in the sources.list?
<Salze> Oh...forget it.
 * Salze feels ashamed
<Salze> The upgrade button was hidden because the window was too small.
<seaLne> why is 4.1.2 in hardy but not intrepid is it just beta freeze?
<stdin> !info kdelibs5 intrepid | seaLne
<ubottu> sealne: kdelibs5 (source: kde4libs): core libraries for all KDE 4 applications. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9292 kB, installed size 25912 kB
<seaLne> hmm so it should be?
<stdin> well, that's what apt reports
<seaLne> weird my system agrees didn't remember it installing
<seaLne> :)
<stdin> must have upgraded smoothly then :)
 * seaLne grins
<DreadKnight> the beta has issue on my box
<DreadKnight> but only the 64bit version
<DreadKnight> i couldn't get x running at all
<DreadKnight> intel GMA 950 video card
<davmor2> DreadKnight: works here
<DreadKnight> davmor2: installed from cd?
<DreadKnight> i have Toshiba portege m405
<davmor2> DreadKnight: yeap both alt and live
<DreadKnight> i upgraded a hardy install... heh
<DreadKnight> only 32 bit worked
<apachelogger> ~topic seperator |
<kubotu> unknown command
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ~help topic
<kubotu> topic add(at)|prepend|del(ete)|replace|sep(arator)|learn|restore|clear|set|undo: manipulate the topic of the current channel; use topic <#channel> <command> for private addressing
<apachelogger> ~topic sep |
<kubotu> Topic separator set to |
<apachelogger> ~topic add Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo | Beta is out, you all rock! | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<apachelogger> ~topic learn
<kubotu> alright
<Salze> I have a problem during the update from Hardy to Intrepid with the adept_manager installation procedure.
<Salze> Unfortunately I cannot start konqueror, so I cannot use pastebin.
<Salze> Anyone willing to try to help me in a query?
<apachelogger> why can't you start konqueror?
<Salze> I think because some parts have already been replaced.
<Salze> But I'm not sure.
<Salze> It says it cannot initiate http protocol.
<apachelogger> Salze: can you paste to a file?
<Salze> Yes.
<apachelogger> Salze: do that
<Salze> I have.
<apachelogger> then wget http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/batpaste
<apachelogger> ruby batpaste FILENAME
<Salze> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53414/
<Salze> Thank you.
<Salze> The installation process hangs (as far as I can tell). Any chance to get it running again?
<apachelogger> Salze: how did you start the upgrade?
<Salze> kdesudo ...
<Salze> Don't remember exactly - I c&p from the webpage.
<apachelogger> adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel maybe?
<Salze> Yes.
<apachelogger> hm
<Salze> kdesudo (or something) in front of that.
<apachelogger> Riddell: would that restart the upgrade if it has been aborted?
<Salze> The window is still open - I just have the impression it waits for some input.
<Salze> But I don't see any question.
<Salze> It's stuck at "Configuring landscape-common
<apachelogger> Salze: you will have to wait for Riddell, he knows about the upgrader
<Salze> Ok. Thank you for your help!
<apachelogger> You're welcome!
<Salze> Just in case someone might be interested: I killed "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/landscape-sysinfo". Now the installer continues to run.
<apachelogger> Salze: it might happen again
<Salze> Same error messages with bash_completion - although this time the installer continues to run.
 * apachelogger is wondering why it can't initialize the kde frontend for debconf
<Salze> I don't know. I would suspect some essential kde files got updated already and are now incompatible.
<Salze> [13:30] <apachelogger> Salze: it might happen again <- it did - several times already. But now it always continues to run.
<Salze> Let's wait and see whether the system will be usable at the end. :-)
<apachelogger> well, maybe debconf is locked
<Salze> Wouldn't it then complain about locks instead of frontend?
<Riddell> apachelogger: there is no kde frontend to debconf
<Riddell> we should probably write one
<apachelogger> Riddell: wasn't there some?
<Riddell> there was for kde 3, not for kde 4
 * apachelogger seems to remember that adept poped up with a kde dialog for debconf stuff
<apachelogger> ah, I see
<Salze> It did ask me once whether I want to keep or replace changes on some file. Was that debconf?
<apachelogger> no, that was dpkg itself
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you grant a FFe for powerdevil?
<Salze> Ok.
<Riddell> Salze: when your upgrade is done report a bug on update-manager noting where it got stuck and attach /usr/lob/dist-upgrade/*
<apachelogger> s/lob/log
<Riddell> apachelogger: if there's a good reason I could
<Salze> Will do - at least if the system is useable at the end. *gg*
<apachelogger> Riddell: it works better ;-)
 * apachelogger is wondering why drf doesn't keep a changelog -.-
<Riddell> changelogs are hassle to keep
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah, go for it, I'll review the package before uploading
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you want to upload or are you reviewing it before accepting the upload?
<apachelogger> it's in universe, so I can upload :)
<Salze>  /usr/lob/dist-upgrade/* <- It's /var, right?
<apachelogger> haha, awesome svn log http://paste.ubuntu.com/53418/
<stdin> /var/log/dist-upgrade
<Salze> Ok, I managed to save that to my SD card, so that I will have it even if the system does not work after rebooting.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: apparently your ksmserver patch broke update-notifier-kde, clicking on the reboot icon brings up the shutdown dialog
<JontheEchidna> bug 277380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277380 in kdebase-workspace "After installing updates in Adept and needing to restart, clicking on "restart" tray icon brings up dialog to shut down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277380
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that too late to get kpackagekit in the archives ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: 0.1 looks stable to get in universe imho
<Riddell> apachelogger: go ahead and upload
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's fine with me
<Tonio_> Riddell: and since we'll probably consider it for jaunty.... why not getting it in...
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I'll make the packages clean enough for the archives and upload to revu.... then ping to get revued
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: mm, it probably just needs to call the correct numbers, unfortunately they're not well documented
<apachelogger> Riddell: uploaded
<Riddell> apachelogger: what happened to you and core-dev?
<apachelogger> Riddell: rumor has it that apparently it got deferred
<apachelogger> but since motu council does super secret channels I wouldn't know for sure :P
<apachelogger> s/channels/meetings
<apachelogger> ...in super secret channels though...
<ScottK> It was still listed as a pending application in the meeting notes from the last meeting.
<Riddell> ScottK: what's it blocked on?
<ScottK> Riddell: Dunno.  They just list pending applications in their call minutes, but don't say why they are still pending.
<Riddell> poke nixternal
<Riddell> presumably he needs to show up at a tech board meeting sometime
<jtechidna> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53441/
<jtechidna> works for me (tm)
<ScottK> jtechidna: I'm downloading the source from your PPA now.
<jjesse> mroning
<jtechidna> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/tooltips.png
<ScottK> jtechidna: Cool.  Thanks.  I'll build it and let you know how it works here.
<jtechidna> ScottK: you're welcome. I learned a lot in the process
<ScottK> jtechidna: I do think Riddell should review it before upload so unless he asks me to after looking at it, I don't think I should sponsor it.
<jtechidna> yeah, def
<rgreening> OMG.. that pic is awesome
 * rgreening wishes kde 4.2 was ready for intrepid
<rgreening> come on Jaunty...
 * ScottK finds 4.1 quite exciting enough thank you very much.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> does anyone here know the Plasman API? I want to code a small app but was looking for someone to work with.
<rgreening> s/Plasman/Plasma
<rgreening> I miss my favorites applet... so I want to code one for Plasma...
<sebas> rgreening: what do you need to know exactly?
<rgreening> I haven't looked at Plasma before, so I was looking for someone who has to help out.
<sebas> #plasma is usually helpful
<rgreening> good idea
<sebas> And there are lots of examples in KDE's svn
 * rgreening adds to auto-connect
<sebas> You can start by modifying an existing plasmoids
<sebas> -s
<rgreening> true. does kdevelop support KDE4 and Plasmoid projects yet?
<sebas> Dunno, I'm using kate+konsole usually
<sebas> I *think* it does, but I'm not a 100% sure
<Riddell> kdevelop is just a text editor too, it supports anything.  it should come with KDE 4 templates.  plasmoid templates probably not but you can start with any existing one
 * sebas nods at Riddell
<Riddell> sebas: go nod in that other channel over there
 * rgreening installed kdevelop.. KDE4 projects folder... empty.. hrm
<rgreening> Is there a python bindings support being done (or exist) for plasma yet?
<rgreening> cause that would be easier :P
<Riddell> python bindings are in playground/base/plasma but it didn't work last I tried
<Riddell> will need kde 4.2 anyway
<rgreening> ah
<jtechidna> yeah, can't wait for 4.2
<jtechidna> I think I can wait for Jaunty though, Intrepid has been exciting
<ScottK> Riddell: One problem I ran into when I upgraded was between kdelibs4-dev and kdelibs5-dev.  I had kdegames-dev installed and it switched from *4 to *5 and they aren't coinstallable.  I could sort it manually and probably so could most people who have -dev packages.  Is it worth worrying about?
<Riddell> ScottK: so apt got confused?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  It couldn't upgrade kdegames-dev because that would have needed kdelibs4-dev removed.  I think it's either 'not a big deal' or update-manager needs a special case for it.
<ScottK> I replicated it do an upgrade of a chroot from hardy to intrepid, so it wasn't a one time oddity.
<nixternal> good morning
<Riddell> ScottK: I guess mvo is the person to ask about what the right thing to do is.  there should be a right thing to do
<nixternal> apachelogger: I already commented and gave you a +1 on your application correct?
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll ask him.
<Riddell> ScottK: he might be on holiday today though, it's german group hug day
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK adds to TODO.
<Riddell> nixternal: yes but motu-council hasn't got any further
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't know why...and I thought I was the one holding up processes due to me working, guess not
<nixternal> argh, I can see this MC stuff is going to piss me off concerning you apachelogger
<Riddell> nixternal: how so?
<apachelogger> :/
<nixternal> because they waste no time pushing a Canonical employee through for core-dev, but hang up on apachelogger who has been in this community far longer than anyone else currently in the queue...they are doing the same with superm1 as well
<ScottK> nixternal: superm1 is scheduled for the next tech board meeting.
<nixternal> wtf
 * smarter is wondering what's happening with his motu application too :]
 * apachelogger is a 2nd class citzien himself
<nixternal> good, I am glad mario got through then
<nixternal> apachelogger: I agree :P
<nixternal> I would lean more for 3rd class citizen with you though :p
<ScottK> I think it's mostly MC people being busy.
<nixternal> ScottK: I voted right away and I am never around
<ScottK> Perhaps some people not sure what the right answer is and spend a long time navel gazing.
<apachelogger> nixternal: then I should switch to xubuntu
<nixternal> so it isn't the MC being busy
<ScottK> nixternal: Others haven't voted.  Dunno why.
<nixternal> I come on for 15 minutes a day, I check my email once a week
<nixternal> i should have voted -1 for apachelogger since he didn't even add me to his application
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> nixternal: I still love you though
<nixternal> sure you do
 * apachelogger had to browse through 5 neon files in order to find the constant for package revision
<jtechidna> apachelogger: testbuildan a kate fix
<apachelogger> jtechidna: sounds dangerous
<jtechidna> well, it's a 6-line patch :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there we have it
<apachelogger> _patch_
<jtechidna> heh
<apachelogger> !<3 patches
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 patches
<apachelogger> :)
<jtechidna> !patches
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patches
<jtechidna> damn, I know I added something about patches
<jtechidna> or maybe workarounds...
<jtechidna> kubotu: facts about patches
<kubotu> I know nothing about patches
<apachelogger> kubotu: facts about apachelogger
<kubotu> [5/6] apachelogger has a batman pyjama. [6/6] "...and apachelogger hates workarounds"
<nixternal> kubotu: facts about nixternal
<kubotu> I know nothing about nixternal
<nixternal> good, lets keep it that way!
<apachelogger> lol
<rgreening> kubotu: fact #2
<kubotu> fact #2 of 6: rgreening buries head in sand [from smarter!n=smarter@ubuntu/member/smarter on Wed Oct 01 23:27:17 +0300 2008 in #kubuntu-bunker]
<nixternal> vore: are you going to the pre-party next friday? if so, I need your cell number so I can call you...I am planning on getting to columbus at around 6/7 pm
<nixternal> and will need someone to drink with besides my buddy kevin :P
<nixternal> shoot
<nixternal> vorian: ^^
<nixternal> sorry vore
<nixternal> vore: shoot, you are in tennessee...you going to Ohio Linux Fest next week? :)
<vorian> holy
<nixternal> holy what?
<vorian> nothing
<vorian> i'm going
<vorian> I se
<vorian> e
<nixternal> what time and where is this pre-party
<vorian> it's across the street from the conf. center
<vorian> Barleys
<vorian> let me get a linky
<nixternal> groovy, barleys, I have been there before
<vorian> excellent
<vorian> i'll pm my cell
<nixternal> I am ready to drink people pretty
<nixternal> +1 630 445 3860 is my cell
 * Jucato writes that down
<nixternal> write it down
<vorian> 740.253.9040
<nixternal> if I see a phone number from 043792479365273475283437828043207672048306752784038042 I will let it go to voice mail :P
<vorian> haha
<Jucato> >:)
<Jucato> you'll only see a number from 1337 :)
<JontheEchidna> heh, Tooltips even work well with vertical panels: http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c355/Woremar/tooltips2.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: able to turn up at techboard meeting? (#ubuntu-devel) ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: guess that's the thing to do then
 * apachelogger creates a calendar entry
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 276588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276588 in kde4libs "package kdelibs5-dev None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdelibs5-dev.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkjsembed.so', which is also in package libkjsembed-dev" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276588
<Riddell> apachelogger: can you connect to upload.ubuntu.com frp?
<Riddell> ftp
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<Riddell> mm, sysadmins are moving machines around
 * apachelogger is wondering why kdeartwork includes incompatible icon themes
<Riddell> apachelogger: because kdeartwork has no maintainer
<Riddell> I've tried to hint to ruphy he should do it since he effectivly maintains oxygen from a technical view, but he doesn't seem interested
<apachelogger> Riddell: why does unmaintained stuff get released at all?
<Riddell> shrug, bits of it are useful, it just needs someone to tidy it up
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did you copy 4.1.2 to the members ppa?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh why, but why? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: isn't that what needs done?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, doing it about half an hour before KDE publishes the news is good enough though
<Riddell> apachelogger: well KDE was going to publish this morning
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> sebas: did another so* get messed up? ;-)
<Riddell> germany is on holiday (group hug day).  kde falls apart when germany goes on holiday
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> rofl
<davmor2> Riddell: ban him from holidays :P
<JontheEchidna> kde4libs always takes so long to compile :(
 * apachelogger finds libs pretty fast actually
<apachelogger> pim and bindings take long
<Riddell> qt takes longer than anything
<Riddell> (other than openoffice obviously)
<apachelogger> talking about qt, do we have 4.4.3 in the archive yet?
<Riddell> no, rgreening sent it to me but it was waiting for beta freeze and now it's waiting for upload.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> along with a load of other bits
<apachelogger> poor qt
<rgreening> I've been running the 4.4.3 eversince I built it. Works fine here
 * apachelogger screwed up the complete changelogs for 4.1.2
<rgreening> Riddell: I assume the kwin branch removal to kdebase-workspace was also uploaded now?
<JontheEchidna> we could probably backport the fix from trunk even if suse hasn't updated their branch^
<apachelogger> that sounds suicidal TBH
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that patch is HUGE LIEK XBOX
<Riddell> rgreening: I'm trying an updated version of the patch, but it's also waiting on upload.u.c to reappear
<jussi01> wow, intrepid is blazing fast compared to hardy kde4... :D
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: did you fwd the tootip diff to Riddell for inclusion? Real spiffy :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would you mind reviewing the tooltips patch sometime? http://paste.ubuntu.com/53441/
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: ha
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> read my minsd
<rgreening> s/minsd/mind
<JontheEchidna> just like when you joined right after I announced working tooltips
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> too funny
<rgreening> kubotu: order JontheEchidna a Irn Bru
 * kubotu slides jontheechidna a irn bru down the bar to rgreening
<sebas> apachelogger: no, sysadmin mia ;)
<rgreening> doh!
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: help order
<kubotu> You may also have a look at 'help order goods/machines/replies' ... Placing an order is actually easy as hell. 'order GOOD' => GOOD gets slid down the bar. 'order GOOD for NICK' => GOOD get slid down the bar to NICK. 'order GOOD for everyone' => everyone gets GOOD (in case the good is finite it will end as you place this order). 'order birthday package' => in case you want to make a special birthday present ;-)
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> kubotu: order a Irn Bru for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu slides a irn bru down the bar to JontheEchidna
<rgreening> better
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: so did you get the tooltips working on your box?
<apachelogger> sebas: if KDE had made me sysadmin... :P
<rgreening> haven't had a chance to dl them. I need to downgrade my version (save rev as yours) to upgrade
<rgreening> s/save/same
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> oh my picard!
<apachelogger> sebas: is it me or is the changelog really done manually without using the xml file?
<sebas> Dunno, it looks buggered
<apachelogger> that would support my theory
<sebas> I am with you then
<sebas> I'm actually glad if it's done at all
<apachelogger> looks a bit short
<apachelogger> sebas: maybe we should just tweak carsten's create_changelog script and parse the might commit logs
 * apachelogger drinks yet another cup of awfully cold coffee
<JontheEchidna> ~order hot coffee for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides hot coffee down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> hm
<sebas> apachelogger: not all commits are interesting for the changelog (that's what the .txt links that are broken are there for)
<apachelogger> I fixed them :P
 * apachelogger fixes all the stuff none else cares about :P
<apachelogger> sebas: we could introduce new keywords
<apachelogger> FEATURE: blah
<sebas> I love you!
<apachelogger> IMPROVEMENT: blah blah
<apachelogger> \o/
<sebas> Yeah, it should anyway filter out all bugs
<sebas> That's be useful, those just belong into the changelog no matter what
<apachelogger> *nod*
<sebas> Not even if my cat started complaining in chinese right now
 * apachelogger thinks that would be quite hilarious
<sebas> And quite unreasonable. It's far too lazy to have any say.
<sebas> And it usually doesn't move it's hairy ass unless it expects food.
<apachelogger> that reminds me of JontheEchidna :P
 * apachelogger scuttles off 
<JontheEchidna> :P
<rgreening> oh my
<JontheEchidna> I guess it's what I get for slacking off on backports
<JontheEchidna> Arby deserves a medal
<Arby> he does, for what?
<JontheEchidna> for doing most of the backports for 4.1.2
<Arby> *shrug* if it leaves other people free to do the hard stuff it's all good :)
<Arby> then I don't have to :)
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> I think I fixed neon
<JontheEchidna> :D
 * JontheEchidna misses his trunky amarok
<apachelogger> well, it gets more broken every day :P
<apachelogger> "It's not broken, it's Amarok"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: next time you do the release screenshot again
<JontheEchidna> heh, ok
<apachelogger> if http://www.kubuntu.org/system/files/kde4_1_2.png was any more blurry it would count as modern art
<JontheEchidna> bah, where did my sound go
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: with germany on group hug day?
<JontheEchidna> probably
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> Riddell: please approve kgrubeditor
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's on my todo list :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: remind me again the rationale
<Riddell> we currently have an unstable version and it's stable?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the version we have is undstable compared with the new one
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: fixed a couple of bugs
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53472/
<Artemis_Fowl> yep, and one of the bugs was kind of important since it caused a crash upon launching kgrubeditor
<Riddell> ta da http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<smarter> :)
<smarter> "Submitted on Wed, 2008-10-01"
<smarter> publication date would be more appropriate :P
<Riddell> thanks to whoever submitted it
 * apachelogger fixed the date and removed the reference to kde.org since it still says embargo :P
<Riddell> thanks
<apachelogger> sebas: fixed the changelog
<rgreening> nice :P
 * Arby applauds the release and heads for the pub to celebrate
<Arby> and because it's 5pm on a friday :)
<rgreening> only 1:30here...
 * rgreening sneaks a drink under the desk
<JontheEchidna> 12:05pm
<apachelogger> 18:09
<apachelogger> ~time
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> Holy crap: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18156365/iconsallwrong.png
<JontheEchidna> bug 277458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277458 in ubuntu "intrepid kde4 icons are all screwed up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277458
<jussi01> err, that looks like when I used crystal icons on hardy...
<rgreening> yep. wonder if they simply change the icon theme instead of deleting will it fix it.
<apachelogger> ~time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Fri Oct 03 18:13 CEST
<rgreening> ~time
<kubotu> rgreening: use time set <Continent/City> to set your timezone.
<rgreening> time set America/St_Johns
<rgreening> doh
<apachelogger> ~
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we can't do anything about it really
<rgreening> ~time set America/St_Johns
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that rgreening is on the America/St_Johns timezone
<rgreening> ~time
<kubotu> rgreening: America - St Johns - Fri Oct 03 13:44 NDT
<rgreening> whee
<JontheEchidna> ~time set America/New_York
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that JontheEchidna is on the America/New_York timezone
<apachelogger> Riddell: if we set the icon theme in etc/kde4/kdeglobals would the user still be able to change it?
<JontheEchidna> ~time
<kubotu> JontheEchidna: America - New York - Fri Oct 03 12:15 EDT
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> ~time rgreening
<kubotu> America - St Johns - Fri Oct 03 13:46 NDT
<apachelogger> very useful :)
<rgreening> yeah. I agre. It's easy to foget we are all in diff tz's
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<smarter> ~time set Europe/France
<kubotu> Europe/France is an invalid timezone. Format is Continent/City or a two character country code.
<smarter> ~time set Europe/Paris
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that smarter is on the Europe/Paris timezone
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, that wouldn't help anyway :S the user already set a configured scheme so it would override etc in any case
<rgreening> smarter: what part of Paris? I stayed at the Tour d'Eiffel Hotel on my vacation (July 3rd) this year.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the problem is that we can't use kconf_update to drain the setting from kdeglobals due to /etc/kde4/kdeglobals which for some reason gets higher priority
<apachelogger> the only solution would be to do it in postinst of kdelibs5
<smarter> rgreening: I don't live in Paris, just in France and there's only one timezone :)
<apachelogger> i.e. sed $HOMEs
<rgreening> oh... hrm
<smarter> rgreening: https://launchpad.net/~smarter to see where I live :)
<smarter> rgreening: also, it's Tour Eiffel, no "d'" here :P
<apachelogger> almost  ch isn't it?
 * apachelogger clicks
<smarter> apachelogger: yup
<smarter> at the border
<apachelogger> ch ain't got good beer :P
<rgreening> smarter: my French is tres Horrible, non?
<smarter> ;)
<apachelogger> si
<apachelogger> oh, that was italian
<smarter> you spellt these two words right, that's not bad (:
<smarter> apachelogger: actually, si exists in french
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it wouldn't make any sense here, would it?
<smarter> yes it does :P
<smarter> when someone asks a negative questions, you answer "si" instead of "oui"
<smarter> hmm, no it doesn't make any sense here, I'm just being stupid ^^'
<apachelogger> exactly
<smarter> anyway, even if they don't have good beer, swiss have good chocolate :)
<apachelogger> jussi01: btw, I could have installed my own ruby as well :P
<rgreening> and milk maids
 * apachelogger currently overrides system ruby with 2 plugins
<jussi01> apachelogger: cool, I dont mind, there is plenty of space :)
<apachelogger> smarter: belgium got better chocolate :P
<apachelogger> jussi01: I think I am too lazy though ;-)
<apachelogger> besides, that is going to end up like on kollide
<apachelogger> I have half a system in my home there
<apachelogger> bloody gentoo isn't usable gentoo ;-)
 * tanderson notices the gentoo highlight
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> tanderson: is there any way to make gentoo usable for servers?
<tanderson> apachelogger: sure, I use it on one myself
<apachelogger> probably our admin's fault then
<apachelogger> stuff breaks all the time
<tanderson> oh yeah, it's easy break if you're not careful
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * apachelogger scuttles over to xubuntu-devel for coffee
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> ahoy NCommander
<NCommander> apachelogger, I like your core dev application ;-)
<apachelogger> :)
<Riddell> hmm?
<NCommander> Riddell, apachelogger wrote his application as a ... er ... well, application :-)
<Riddell> oh yes, genius that was
<NCommander> I'll have to think of something to out do him for my application :-)
<seele> have there been any reports of people having trouble upgrading to beta from the kde4 remix?
<seele> i dont see any comments on the feedback page, but had two people ask me about it
<JontheEchidna> I think there were some
<Riddell> seele: I had trouble if that counts :)
<Riddell> but that was only from the alternate CD
<seele> Riddell: if *you* had trouble then we'er doomed
<Riddell> through internet was fine
<apachelogger> NCommander: good luck with that :P
<Riddell> NCommander: write it in python.  that's much more sensible :)
<NCommander> OOOH
 * NCommander will write it in x86 asm
<seele> hmm.. i guess i can try a hardy remix upgrade after work tonight
<apachelogger> Riddell: ruby! :P
 * apachelogger finds that changelog parser carsten wrote quite confusing
<NCommander> apachelogger, what did you write your application in anyway?
<apachelogger> NCommander: C++/Qt
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Tooltips works great here.  I think for some users this will be a real boost for Kubuntu Intrepid.
<ScottK> rgreening: Thanks for your help on it too.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thumbs up from me for JontheEchidna's task bar tooltip change.
<rgreening> np. I had a small part. this patch will seperate us from some of the others...
<rgreening> too bad we can't backport the updated systray.
<rgreening> or can we...
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy, working for me too, I'll upload shortly
<ScottK> Don't go too far ...
<ScottK> Great.
<rgreening> :P
<Riddell> rgreening: probably not, but what's updated in it?
<rgreening> Riddell: the transparancy issue is fixed AFAIK
<rgreening> quite annoying atm
<Riddell> rgreening: uploading kdegraphics
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> Riddell: and how goes the kdebase-workspace testing on the updated kwin branch patch
<Riddell> rgreening: working well here
<rgreening> awesome. another boost for Kubuntu
<Riddell> just need to edit .install files so we get than all important cube effect installed
<rgreening> kool
<JontheEchidna> oh, so that's why I couldn't find it :P
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> probably why the desktop switching effect combobox was empty
<rgreening> ah.. could be
<rgreening> though....
<rgreening> that's a moc thing and should still be generated
<rgreening> i believe
 * rgreening is learning to write plasmoids...
<JontheEchidna> anybody working on anything kde4libs related? I'm probably going to have a kde4libs update that will need sponsored
<JontheEchidna> (Bug 277258)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277258 in kde4libs "Kate KDE4.1 scrolling with the mouse on the scroll bar moves the bar but not the text" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277258
<JontheEchidna> Still might be a while before it's all built
<rgreening> Riddell: you uploading my changes for qt 4.4.3 as well...
<Riddell> rgreening: yep
<rgreening> cool...
<Riddell> 100MB upload, wonder how long that'll take
<rgreening> Is there an easy way to downgrade from local installed packages and prefer those in a repo (older version #'s).
<Riddell> apt pinning maybe, it's fiddly as I mind
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: if you still have old debs in /etc/apt/archive you could dpkg those
<JontheEchidna> then apt-get update to the ones in the ppa
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> /var/cache/apt/archive
<rgreening> that's what I have been doing. Just though there may have been a easier way. I think the pin is similar to Gentoo's masking. I may give that a shot.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: btw, didja get my adept sidebar patch? ;D
<JontheEchidna> By the time Intrepid is released Riddell will have patches coming out his ears
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> sebas: basic commit log parsing works
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes, also on today's todo list
<JontheEchidna> nice, thanks. :)
<jjesse> is there a reason i keep getting notification of incomplete lanague support of english?  and when i can't select english because it is greyed out
<Riddell> jjesse: it's a beastie
<jjesse> oh?
<Riddell> we'll fix i
<Riddell> we'll fix it
<jjesse> i'm sure you were,just wondered if it was something ive done to my system
<Riddell> no
 * ScottK had to manually change the selected mixer in kmix to get mute/volume control to work (it worked in Hardy without intervention) from 'pcm' to 'front'.  Bug or just something people have to change sometimes?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it's set to pcm here but volume control works for me. (I has no mute keyboard button)
<ScottK> Mute keyboard button works as well as clicking on kmix.  Volume keys show the volume, but won't change it.  Kmix slider works fine.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: sidebar patch?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: look at Okular's sidebar and then look at Adept's
<JontheEchidna> Adept uses Okular's sidebar code, but Adept's copy is from KDE 4.0 and looks somewhat crappy
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: adept 3 looks crappy in general (IMO)
 * rgreening liked the old adept...
<JontheEchidna> old adept was slow and crashy
<JontheEchidna> Quick and un-crashy is my favorite adept3 feature
<rgreening> I never had a hitch with old one... lucky I guess.
<JontheEchidna> Plus we got to close 75% of our Adept bugs because of Adept3
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> The biggest peeve with Adept3 I have is it's searching
<JontheEchidna> *its
<rgreening> I hate the missing icons in adept. all the '?' icons drives me nutz
 * JontheEchidna never uses adept installer
<rgreening> I'd rather see no icon thant the '?'...
<rgreening> I should add a patch to show no icon rather than the '?'
<rgreening> the '?' makes me think it's broken... at least that's what general users will likely think.
<rgreening> anyone else think so?
<JontheEchidna> there's a bug about that actually
<JontheEchidna> from adept2
<JontheEchidna> which we couldn't close, hehe
<rgreening> hmm... got the bug #.
<NCommander> Riddell, mind doing me a favor in a little big
<rgreening> I may try and tackle it
<NCommander> What does APT stand for specifically
<NCommander> Advanced Packaging Tool, right?
<NCommander> (or Package)
<asfak> since last 3-4 days i am unable to drag gnome apps (synaptic, firefox) from kicker to desktop.
<ScottK> NCommander: You could always work on Bug 56125
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 56125 in apt "apt-get moo doesnt look like a cow" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/56125
<NCommander> ScottK, rofl, I'm writing a manpage for adept
 * NCommander has had that on his todo list for awhile
<ScottK> Great.
<NCommander> persia gave me some pointers and tools to help me get started on writing a manpage
<ScottK> rgreening: If you're going to work on Adept, would you consider seeing if it's feasible to get back the 'show details' option in the udpdater?
<NCommander> But I've never written one from scratch, so I'm looking for a second pair of eyes to look it over
<rgreening> Scottk,NCommander: http://polishlinux.org/apps/cli/ascii-art-fun-cowsay-and-figlet/
<rgreening> a good cow
<rgreening> :)
 * NCommander perfers aptitude -vvvvvvv moo
<ScottK> rgreening: The only good cow is cooking on my grill.
 * NCommander wants to try using a flamethrower on his side of beef
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, rgreening: I believe Scott's talking about bug 275219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275219 in adeptmgr "(Kubuntu Intrepid) In Adept installer, the "more" link shown when you click on an application is non-functional" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275219
<rgreening> I prefer my steaks on High 5 min per side. :)
<rgreening> and 1 inch thick
<NCommander> I perfer mine red and rare
<NCommander> (ground beef however I perfer quite dead)
<JontheEchidna> I like mine medium
<ScottK> NCommander: The downside of the flamethrower approach is that if there's any incomplete combustion it ends up tasking like gasoline.
<NCommander> Hrm
 * ScottK often orders steak "As long as it doesn't walk off the plate, I'll be happy".
<NCommander> Maybe I should simply use an explosion to tenderize my steak
 * ScottK is not kidding.
<JontheEchidna> heh
<NCommander> ScottK, I usually say "Dead, but not so dead I could use it as a tire"
 * JontheEchidna just says "medium please" <.<
<NCommander> I dunno about you, but if my meat has the consistency of rubber, I'm not happy
<sebas> apachelogger: yay!
 * NCommander looks at adept's source ot see what command line options it takes
<rgreening> adept needs a moo option and it should being up a pic with the cation 'Got Kubuntu' (as parody of got milk commercials)
<NCommander> It seems that adept's --help lies about accepting command line options
<JontheEchidna> adept takes "installer" and "upgrader" as command lines
<JontheEchidna> or updater
<NCommander> Oh, what do those do specifically?
<JontheEchidna> launch adept in install or updater mode
<JontheEchidna> install is a more user-friendly frontend for installing and removing applications only
<JontheEchidna> (no packages)
<JontheEchidna> updater, well, updates :)
<NCommander> I'm trying to figure out how best to document that
<NCommander> installer seems broken for me
<NCommander> oh wait, just very slow
 * JontheEchidna never uses it aside from testing
<rgreening> adept;
<rgreening> Arguments:
<rgreening>   command                   Command
<rgreening> lol.. great help
<rgreening> adept doesn't document those commands ... missing feature
<JontheEchidna> I'm sure mornfall would appreciate patches for stuff like that
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: that's what I was thinking on doing...
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, are you willing to look over my manpage?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, http://paste.ubuntu.com/53510/
<JontheEchidna> I'd change "Launchs adept in updater more which is a streamlined interface for handling updating the system." to "Launches adept in updater mode which offers a streamlined interface for handling package updates"
<JontheEchidna> more -> mode in any case
<JontheEchidna> other than that, lookin' good
<NCommander> \o/!
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, do you work on adept in Debian?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> I don't really do anything in Debian tbh
<NCommander> v.v
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<NCommander> ^.6
<NCommander> argh
<NCommander> so much for IRC DDR
<NCommander> Riddell, care to sponsor an upload giving adept a manpage?
<Riddell> NCommander: can do yes
<NCommander> \o/
<rgreening> NCommander/Riddell: I am also workng on adding the missing help lines to adept. will have debdiff shortly.
<NCommander> rgreening, if you just want to roll my mainpage into your patch, we could do tat, make it a single upload
<rgreening> sure.
<rgreening> sweet. adept help now more helpful
<NCommander> \o/
<rgreening> Riddell: how do we handle the strings for translations?
<jjesse> rgreening: did you write a help manual for adept?
<NCommander> rgreening, I forwarded it to Debian so they should benefit from it too
<NCommander> jjesse, no, I did
<jjesse> NCommander: really?
<jjesse> that's awesome, i've had one i'm been working on in a branch but haven't had time to complete it
<rgreening> jjesse: I added the command line help to adept.
<jjesse> not a full manual?
<rgreening> NCommander did the man
<NCommander> jjesse, no, I wrote a manpage
<jjesse> oh cool, mind if i borrow from your man page to compete the manual then?
<jjesse> i would totally credit you
<NCommander> jjesse, go for it
 * NCommander didn't even take credit in the manpage for writing it :-)
<Riddell> rgreening: depends on the context
<rgreening> NCommander... got your e-mail. so, looks like I'll need to integrate it with adept. Did you already do that (i.e. have a diff/debdiff?)
<NCommander> no
<NCommander> I just finished writing it
<Riddell> rgreening: what are the missing help lines?
<NCommander> If you want me to do that, finish your work, upload, then ping me
<rgreening> Riddell: see paste here... http://paste.ubuntu.com/53514/
<rgreening> NCommander: no problem. Was just curious.
<rgreening> Riddell: are the strings ok, or do you want to fiddle with them?
<rgreening> Riddell: there was no command line help in Adept for the installer or updater command lines
<rgreening> this fixes. tested and verified
<Riddell> rgreening: that's fine, would be nice if there was a way to say that no command will launch the manager
 * NCommander looks at his RS/6000
<rgreening> true. thought about that one. Let me read over main.cpp some more....
<Riddell> rgreening: the translations get extracted into a .pot file at build time which gets put into rosetta where people can translate it
<rgreening> kool.
<Riddell> normally we wouldn't update strings this late but rosetta doesn't even have many strings imported so it's moot
<rgreening> and this isn't a showstopper anyway.
<Riddell> NCommander: where's your patch?
<NCommander> Riddell, emailed
 * apachelogger notes that he once again managed to create the most bizzare code block
<rgreening> kubotu: fact #3
<kubotu> fact #3 of 6: JontheEchidna needs moar coffeeee [from JontheEchidna!n=jonathan@ubuntu/member/jontheechidna on Wed Oct 01 23:27:52 +0300 2008 in #kubuntu-bunker]
<rgreening> nope.. wrong fact
<rgreening> kubotu: fact #4
<kubotu> fact #4 of 6: smarter is not smarter [from rgreening!n=rgreenin@pool1.corpnat-toroon.gt.ca on Wed Oct 01 23:28:23 +0300 2008 in #kubuntu-bunker]
<rgreening> nope..
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: facts about rgreening
<kubotu> [2/6] rgreening buries head in sand
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53517/ \o/
<rgreening> Riddell: let me know if this looks good and about the wording: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53518/
<Riddell> rgreening: great
<rgreening> Ok, NCommander sent me the man page. Not sure how to integrate man pages yet... do you want me to send the diff for this now or wait until I get the manpage figured out..
 * NCommander can wait ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, ScottK: bug 277258 needs sponsoring
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277258 in kde4libs "Kate KDE4.1 scrolling with the mouse on the scroll bar moves the bar but not the text" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277258
<rgreening> Riddell ^ see my last about the manpage
 * ScottK looks
<Riddell> rgreening: it depends in what format the manpage is
<rgreening> hmm... NCommander e-mailed you I believe the same as I got
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<rgreening> I'll send the debdiff for what I just changed...
<NCommander> Riddell, raw man :-)
<NCommander> (aka nroff)
<Riddell> just needs a debian/manpages file then with the name of the manpage
<rgreening> oh. ok, I'll test that
<rgreening> and send with my change.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'll sponsor it.  I had to redo debian/changelog because apachelogger already uploaded ubuntu2.
<JontheEchidna> oh, and then it merged changelogs
<JontheEchidna> meh
<apachelogger> ...if we were using bzr ... and bzr would read debian/changelog before trying to merge ... this stuff wouldn't happen
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, you'd be sitting there waiting for it to finish updating instead of doing actual work.
<apachelogger> ... if bzr was written with sensible design and language ... we wouldn't have to be sitting
<apachelogger> ScottK: It's not like bzr is eating your CPU, is it?
<ScottK> No, it's the upload/download with LP that takes an eternity.
<apachelogger> well, I usually do other stuff while bzr is at work, so I barely notice
<Riddell> ScottK: let me know if your upload gets accepted
<ScottK> Riddell: Will do.
<ScottK> Test build is still building ...
<rgreening> Riddell: I created the manpages dir and put the manpage in a filed named adept. Never built/installed it. missing something?
<Riddell> should be called adept.1
<Riddell> the file should be called  manpages and contain one line with the name of the manpage file
<Riddell> debian/adept.1
<Riddell> for example
<rgreening> ah
 * rgreening slaps his forehead
<Riddell> man dh_installman
<rgreening> good to know
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> Riddell: adept diff sent
<rgreening> ok, offline ofr a few hours. l8r
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, amarok 2 beta doesn't start here
<Riddell> <unknown program name>(4831)/: Communication problem with  "amarok" , it probably crashed.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, NCommander: that's the adept upload done
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> Thanks Riddell
<NCommander> \o\ /o/ |o\
<JontheEchidna> |o| <- Tie Fighter
<Riddell> tooltips are up too incase you missed that
<smarter> ooh, http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/ is greener
<JontheEchidna> Does that mean KDe's new color is green?
<ScottK> kde4libs is still building and I'm heading out for a while.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you going to blog about 4.1.2?
<JontheEchidna> Sure
<apachelogger> perfect
 * apachelogger stops ruby haxx0ring and goes cuddling
<ScottK> TMI thank you very much.
<Riddell> apachelogger: who's getting cuddles?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: kde4libs uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> way easier to do than tooltips :P
<ScottK> ;=).
<ScottK> Yes, well that tooltips one is a huge deal for me, I really appreciate it.
<ScottK> Riddell: I got accepted mail for my upload.
<ScottK> Looks like kdegraphics is stuck in New.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you upload the kdebase-workspace update with the tooltips change?
<ScottK> If you did, it looks to me like Soyuz ate it.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: workspace finally went through
<JontheEchidna> Get:27 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main qt4-doc 4.4.3-0ubuntu1 [52.8MB]
<JontheEchidna> dang, that's big
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-04
<apachelogger> Riddell: no one, being too drunk is decreasing the probability of cuddling ;-)
<apachelogger> nixternal: for the record, how many unread bug mails do you have? :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: suggestions on how to debug 276239 ?
<JontheEchidna> bug 276239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276239 in kde4libs "ctrl-c (copy) not work in kde4" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276239
<JontheEchidna> I would check if he has klipper running first
<JontheEchidna> without klipper things become fliddly
<JontheEchidna> *fiddly
<apachelogger> poor klippy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you commenting?
<JontheEchidna> I could
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go ahead
 * JontheEchidna comments
<apachelogger> everything else in libs revised
<apachelogger> I am wondering what we should do about bug 269615 though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269615 in kde4libs "dolphin trying to access volume(ext3) from places does not work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269615
<JontheEchidna> It regressed for me, I can't access usb devices anymore
<apachelogger> did we borrow that patch somewhere?
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's a hal issue?
<apachelogger> possible
<apachelogger> but I think it is more likely that the patch is just incompatbile
 * ScottK sits and rests for the 15 kid free minutes in the schedule tonight.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ~order tea for ScottK
 * kubotu gives ScottK a nice hot cup of tea.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 41662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 41662 in kdebase "Output of Print to PDF from KDE apps has "dancing" characters" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/41662
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kde rev 867629
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=867629&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 867629
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: <3
<nixternal> apachelogger: a tone
<nixternal> ton rather
<nixternal> well, dist-upgrade from hardy->intrepid == extreme failure
<nixternal> booting ubuntu live cd to backup my data so I can reformat/reinstall
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nixternal: what failed?
<nixternal> well, the upload went ok, I had to keep doing -f install && dist-upgrade && -f install
<nixternal> not the best route of course
<nixternal> now it starts to boot up, goes into screen flicker, and just dies
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I would say kdm goes wocka
<apachelogger> try starting it manually or take a look at the log
<nixternal> doesn't even get to kdm
<nixternal> you can't boot into anything worthwhile
<apachelogger> nixternal: I also want to mention atht we don't support dist-upgrade for complete series  :P
<apachelogger> bug 153829 we have a google sidebar? Oo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153829 in kdebase "Suggestions displayed incorrectly in Google sidebar" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153829
<nixternal> this sucks
<apachelogger> nixternal: don't you have your home on a seperate partition?
<ryanakca> Is there a metapackage in Intrepid to pull in all the kde4 packages (kde4-games, etc)
 * apachelogger almost started crying from eaglescreen's english
<apachelogger> ryanakca: kde4
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> kde
<apachelogger> actualy
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Ah, that would explain it, thanks :)
<nixternal> apachelogger: ya I do, but I still backup to be safe
<apachelogger> sensible
 * apachelogger turns of the laptop and goes sleepy sleep
<apachelogger> nini
<nixternal> how is the daily cd? does it work?
<ryanakca> nixternal: the Alternate CD + LVM works OK... it's slow though
<nixternal> hrmm
<ryanakca> I didn't try it without LVM though
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> I knew I should have not gone through with this, but I wanted to see :)
 * ryanakca was living with a broken KDE* + GDM + fluxbox on intrepid for the longest time, until I finally got around to reinstalling today :)
<ScottK> nixternal: I had that problem and I went into recovery mode, used xfix, rbooted and it was fine.
<ryanakca> Would I file a bug for changing the default card deck of Klondike be against kubuntu-default-settings or kdegames?
<jtechidna> ryanakca: probably default-settings
<ScottK> Speaking of which, have you noticed how ragged the card faces are in 4.1?
<ScottK> They were much better in 4.0
<ryanakca> ScottK: bug 277909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277909 in kubuntu-default-settings "Default KPatience deck doesn't scale" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277909
<ScottK> H.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thing is, you can't even find the deck in the ``Choose Deck'' box...
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'll see your 277909 and raise you Bug 277193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277193 in kdegames "Card faces for all kdegames card games poorly rendered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277193
<ScottK> For me the card backs are fine, it's just the face.
<ScottK> And there's only one set of card faces and they are the same, so it's something else.
 * ryanakca nods... 
<ryanakca> If you go F10, select Show old style decks and unselect it, no matter what you do (other than rm kpatrc), you can't get the ugly deck back...
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ScottK> That wasn't selected for me.
 * jtechidna goes to bed
<ScottK> ryanakca: In the lskat U/I I can get the old one back and I see what you mean.
<ScottK-laptop> ryanakca: The same old syle card face looked great in 4.0 though.
<ryanakca> Hmmmm....
<nixternal> well, it is Kubuntu...at the splash screen it just goes and starts jumbling up the screen
<nixternal> not good
 * ryanakca doesn't know... I would as soon change the default deck... but that doesn't solve the issue that we have a ``defective'' deck.
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: Did you run xfix?
<nixternal> that worked
<nixternal> thanks ScottK-laptop
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Great.
<nixternal> weird, I couldn't get there after doing the dist-upgrade though
<nixternal> no biggy, I needed to wipe the system anyways
<ryanakca> nixternal: mine jumbles up after the splash screen... sometimes... for random amounts of time... No clue why though...
<nixternal> sys tray still looks like crap
<vorian> oh boy, those faces are messed up big time
<nixternal> adept looks a bit nicer
<nixternal> actually quite a bit nicer
 * ryanakca nods... and kubrick kills X here
<nixternal> heh, jesus there are a lot of bugs right from the get go
<ryanakca> when making an rc under kde-rc-files, do you only include the parts that need to be changed from default, or do you stick in the whole default and modify the lines than need to be changed?
<vorian> the problem with kdegames is in libkdegames/carddecks/cards-default
<ScottK-laptop> Cool.
<ScottK-laptop> Please don't tell me sftp is broken in Konqueror in KDE4?
<vorian> hmm
<ScottK-laptop> If I right-click on a file in Konqueror, the copy option is not active.  This is a problem.  Hints anyone?
<ryanakca> ScottK-laptop: Same problem... Copy To > works though
<ScottK-laptop> Except if you want to copy to a remote target (say using sftp) you can't do it.
<ScottK-laptop> Copy works in Dolphin.
<ScottK-laptop> Then I even get the lovely 'paste one file' option in Konqueror, but greyed out and inactive.
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> that is very odd
<ScottK-laptop> And extremely problematic.
<ScottK-laptop> Does it work for you?
<vorian> nope
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  I have another one for my "Hey, we REALLY need to fix this before release" pile.
<vorian> yeah, no cut, copy, or paste
<ryanakca> Added patch to the KPatience bug... dunno if it's worth taking... imho, the Oxygen deck is better looking than the current default... and it scales :)
<ScottK-laptop> vorian: Did you say you figured out the card deck problem in kdegames?
<vorian> not yet
<ScottK-laptop> Oh.
<ScottK-laptop> ryanakca: Let's give vorian a chance to figure out what's wrong with the current default first.
<vorian> it has something to do with the default deck
 * ryanakca nods
<vorian> once you select another deck, default is no longer an option
<ScottK-laptop> I can get back to in in lskat.
<ScottK-laptop> in in/it in
<ScottK-laptop> Found the bug.  Bug #277122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277122 in kdebase "konqueror cut and copy on contextual menu disabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277122
<vorian> oh bother
<nixternal> man, intrepid kde4 is yummy
<nixternal> spoke way to soon :P
<ScottK> nixternal: Get to work.
<ScottK-laptop> Right, so my tentative conclusion is that the official KDE answer is something like, "Konqueror isn't a file manager anymore so it won't do what you want.  You should use Dolphin, because we removed that functionality from Konquere, but Dolphin doesn't actually do what you want either."
<ScottK-laptop> Gah.  Fish is so 1998.
<ScottK-laptop> In other news, where does kdeinit stuff like this live: http://www.kitterman.com/kubuntu/linkwontopen.png
<nixternal> alrighty, back up and running darn close to normal
 * nixternal pets eclipse+subclipse
<ScottK> OK.  Pretty please whip me up some file copy/paste goodness for Konqueror.
<nixternal> holy shite!
<nixternal> my wifi light comes on in intrepid, my audio buttons work, and my bluetooth is working
 * nixternal hugs intrepid
<Jucato> ScottK: could it be that bug is in Intrepid only? my Konqueror on KDE 4.1.2 on Hardy is working fine
<Jucato> ah wait, not in fish :)
<nixternal> ahh, was just gonna say, c/p works here
 * nixternal tries fish
<Jucato> bit ;pca; ot wpls
<Jucato> but local it works
<Jucato> (wtf did I type up there?)
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> I can't copy/paste any individual files.
<nixternal> ScottK: I just did with a fresh intrepid install here locally
<ScottK> I can use the copy-to option, but that only works locally.
<Jucato> ScottK: local files, i have copy and cut in the right-click menu
<ScottK> And it works?
<nixternal> I just did from fish:// as well
<nixternal> ScottK: yes it works
<Jucato> hahah I spoke too soon... now it doesn't work, even locally
<Jucato> (disabled)
<Jucato> restarted Konq and it works for local files. it does copy/cut
<nixternal> hrmm, we need to update our deps on libsensors3 to libsensors4
<nixternal> I can't install lm-sensors w/o losing all of my -dev stuff
<ScottK-laptop> It's a little late now.
<nixternal> not good
<nixternal> that makes using Kubuntu at work on my desktop no good
<nixternal> Intrepid that is
<nixternal> ksysguardd and kdebase-workspace-dev need fixing
<ScottK-laptop> It's only got 15 rdepends.
<nixternal> ya, snmpd is a big one
<ScottK-laptop> Maybe you could get a FFe for it.
<nixternal> that means I can't use Ubuntu for our appliance
<nixternal> argh, I wish I would have at least followed that a bit closely
 * ScottK-laptop barely avoids managing to restrain himself from asking 'where the heck were you two months ago'?
<nixternal> working
<ScottK-laptop> I bet you were also sleeping.
<nixternal> about 6 hours a day
<ScottK-laptop> Bah.  Sleep is for the weak.
<nixternal> work + travel == I don't feel like looking at a computer when I am not doing either of the 2 :)
<ScottK-laptop> Right.
<ScottK-laptop> Speaking of which I gather you're not moving out this way?
<nixternal> I blaim it on Hobbsee! she always made sure rdepends were always fixed :P
<nixternal> not moving out there anytime soon now
<nixternal> unless my company moves out there
<ScottK-laptop> It didn't sound like it.
<nixternal> which isn't gonna happen
<ScottK-laptop> BRB.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  I need to go clean the kitchen.
<nixternal> yay, sounds like fun :)
 * Hobbsee boots nixternal into the middle of next year
<nixternal> :P
 * NCommander boots Hobbsee and overrides her bootloader with some sorta sappy love note
 * NCommander runs
<NCommander> j/k
<NCommander> This is what I get for reading xkcd
<Hobbsee> ewww
 * Hobbsee nukes NCommander
<Jucato> !hobbsee | NCommander
<ubottu> NCommander: I phear the stick so shhhhh
<NCommander> O_O;
<jussi01> :D
<NCommander> When the heck was THAT added to the bot
<jussi01> !-hobbsee
<ubottu> hobbsee has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2007-05-10 14:42:04
<jussi01> a long time ago
<NCommander> no kidding
<jussi01> !amaranth | NCommander
<ubottu> NCommander: Stabbity stab
<NCommander> The nice thing about Hobbsee's stick is its metric, thus its incompatible with my imperial systems
<jussi01> NCommander: there are lots of little "easter eggs" in it
<NCommander> !ncommander | NCommander
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncommander
<NCommander> Nope
<NCommander> ;.;
<NCommander> !ScottK
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scottk
<jussi01> !jdong
<ubottu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<NCommander> Pity
<NCommander> !safbdl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safbdl
<NCommander> hrm
<Hobbsee> NCommander: I keep telling you, it's multi-dimensional, and not contstrained to one system.
<NCommander> !Riddell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riddell
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jucato> no, I think the nick was/is pitti :)
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> I'm stop
<jussi01> NCommander: hrm, you are now officially botabusing!!! :P
<NCommander> *I'll
<NCommander> Hobbsee, and I keep telling you if your stick of DOOM worked, my life would be absolutely screwed and destroyed by your repeated abuses of it
<stdin> oh jussi01, I disabled the bugSnarfer in the main channels and the offtopic ones, it tends to generate spam. people will mostly post links to the bugs anyway
<NCommander> Thus, I am saved by the illogicialness of America
<stdin> still works in dev-land though
<jussi01> stdin: yeah :)
<NCommander> speaking on the bot, why does it break on bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Won't display info)
<Hobbsee> NCommander: well, i can boot you from here, if you want :P
<NCommander> ....
 * NCommander worships the Hobbsee 
<stdin> NCommander: because the text is over 1MB large and it fails to pars in time anyway (times out)
<jussi01> stdin: I was going to do it when I saw the hilight, but figured you would have done it already
<stdin> *parse
 * jussi01 hugs the channel - intrepid is blazing fast compared to hardy :D
<eagles0513875> morning jussi01
<dvoid_>  tried to install the latest 8.10 beta yesterday, could not even get the installation to work :(
<dvoid_> if i start the desktop from cd everything is broken when kde4 starts, all fonts a really big etc
<dvoid_> and if i start the installation (from the boot meny)  it loads for a while then stops and all i get is a black
<dvoid_> screen with a mouse cursor
<dvoid_> tried the failsafe graphics mode but no difference
<\sh> apachelogger: ping kde4bindings, could you make pykdeuic4.py chmod 755 pls?
<\sh> apachelogger: and ln -s /usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/kde4.py /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py ? :) it's all gone again
<Salze> Hi. I'd like to file a bug report concerning Guidance Power Manager, but I'm not sure where the right place is. The homepage seems rather old, and on Launchpad it says that development is not done on launchpad. Can anyone give me a hint in the right direction?
<stdin> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Salze> Thank you.
<steveire> Hi. Just said this in kubuntu-kde4, but probably better for the dev channel. Hi. I've just seen this bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172139. I think I saw that kubuntu patches the kontact configuration in some way regarding kjots. Is this a kubuntu bug?
<ubottu> KDE bug 172139 in general "after installing kjots, knotes dissapeared from kontact configuration" [Normal,New]
<jussi01> steveire: its a weekend, so many of the devs are not here, you may have to be somewhat patient - please dont feel ignored :)
<steveire> jussi01: Sure :). I never understood why people leave themselves logged into irc all the time, even though they are nowhere near the computer...
<jussi01> steveire: its so you can read back and not have missed any of the devel discussions
<jussi01> saves time and effort for other people
<\sh> steveire: because it's groovy to come back on mondays and read all the messages to you from strange people
<steveire> jussi01: Oh, right. That's what mailing lists are for :)
<\sh> steveire: well no...
<steveire> \sh: Ah, lurkers...
<\sh> steveire: it's much easier to ssh to my irc proxy then to configure an email client whereever I am...the irc client is always on..not my email client
<steveire> I use knode/gmane for all mailing lists, so that's pretty easy access. So does everyone have an irc proxy?
<\sh> steveire: at least I have, can't speak for others
<\sh> hey allee
<jussi01> I have quassel :D
<jussi01> with a core on my server
<allee> hi \sh
<steveire> What's quassel? I mean is everyone who's here but not here using an irc proxy or quassel? What are the alternatives?
<jussi01> !info quassel intrepid
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): distributed, Qt based, IRC client using a central core component. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 2244 kB, installed size 4224 kB
<steveire> jussi01: So you run your own server with that on it, or you pay for a service that keeps it running or what?
<jussi01> steveire: I have a server in a friends business, the same one kubotu ubottu ubot3 run from
<\sh> jussi01: /me too :)
<steveire> jussi01: Ok, but most people. Do most people run their own server with that? The reason I'm asking is I want to try it out, but I don't run my own server.
<jussi01> steveire: many people have accounts on friends servers
<steveire> jussi01: Is there a third party service for that kind of thing?
<jussi01> steveire: you can rent a virtual server/internet space from many places...
<jtechidna> Riddell: bug 278066 seems to be a regression to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278066 in kdebase-workspace "[Intrepid] Coverswitch is missing textarea showing the name of current selected application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278066
<jtechidna> and the report is from an upstream dev D:
<jussi01> jtechidna: nice blog post :D
<jtechidna> jussi01: thanks, I had been waiting all day for kdebase-workspace to get published with the new patches to write it
<jtechidna> tooltips! \o/
<_gunni_> Where can i enable tooltips? Did not find it till now.
<jussi01> jtechidna: so when will it hit?
<jtechidna> update now, it hit last night
<jtechidna> about 10 hours ago
<_gunni_> jtechidna: Where can i enable tooltips?
<jtechidna> _gunni_: if you have latest updates as of now, right click on an empty part of the taskmanager and click configure task manager
<jtechidna> you will have to restart plasma after you update
<_gunni_> Hmm, i am up-to-date (cube works, so think all is right, and did a xserver restart), but no option in task-manager-settings
<jtechidna> omg, it disappeared
<jtechidna> oh well, bbl
<stdin> has anyone ever heard of, or used, Qxt (Qt eXTension library)?
<jussi01> man I miss the "extract here" contextual menus.... :(
<claydoh> there is a servicemenu in a ppa for that (as well as others)
 * claydoh grabs link..
<claydoh> https://edge.launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive
<claydoh> he has some extra plasmoids as well
<jussi01> claydoh: thanks!
<claydoh> I use the two-row taskbar
<jussi01> hrm, that still doesnt give me extract options, weird. but it does give me some nice compress and root stuff
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> hrm, maybe it just didnt like a straight tgz, but yeah. :D is nice. thanks again claydoh :)
<ryanakca> Hmmm... anybody else getting something like http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/broken_systray.png ?
 * ryanakca goes looking for a bug report
<ScottK-laptop> ryanakca: No.  Did you just upgrade kdebase-workspace and did you restart plamsa after?
<ryanakca> I reinstalled intrepid, upgraded... rebooted. Today more upgrades. Instead of only having one update-notifier running, and throwing a bubble every time it checks for new upgrades, it starts a new one... from the looks of it.
 * ryanakca hasn't upgraded to today's yet
<jussi01> hrm, lncelt seems to have a bug, with double entries for a lot of things - anyone else got this?
<nixternal> jussi01: ya, I noticed that as well
<nixternal> I don't get konsole's split windows
<jussi01> well at least its not just me :)
<nixternal> and I wish there was a way to shrink the border width of splits in yakuake..I did it once last year and I can't remember how I did it
<eagles0513875> i commend  you guys on the improvements made to the cdless upgrade method
<eagles0513875> prior to this implimentation it used to be a nightmare having to update source list ending up with double entries and then the udist upgrade breaking ones entire system
<ScottK-laptop> Odd.  I've been doing cdless upgrades since Dapper and never once had any problems like that.
<eagles0513875> ScottK-laptop: i have had issues where it breaks my install and i would have to reinstall
<eagles0513875> knock on wood the new implimentation hasnt done that for me
<jussi01> can someone with vlc try confirming a bug for me?
<ScottK-laptop> Anyone here using Konversation in Intrepid, what happens if you click on http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/intrepid_outdate.txt
<jussi01> sorry ScottK, only got quassel here :/
<jussi01> if someone comes in and can test on vlc in intrepid, please open a movie/stream that is stereo, then go to: audio -> audio device -> mono. on my machine it zombies, cant close, cant do anything except/logout restart. The stream still plays though, although without sound.
<ScottK-laptop> http://www.kitterman.com/kubuntu/linkwontopen.png is what I get with an unmodified Konversation.  I think I have a fix, but I want to make sure it isn't just me before I package it.
<jussi01> ScottK: hang on, Ill open konversation and join here, however youll need to post the link again when I get here
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks
<ScottK-laptop> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/intrepid_outdate.txt
<jussi01> hrm, opens in open office for me
<ScottK-laptop> jussi_: ^^
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Me too after my fix.
<ScottK-laptop> I'm about to conclude that something deep and fundamental is broken in my upgraded install.
<jussi01> ScottK-laptop: sounds that way
<ScottK-laptop> So the question is what and how to we fix it so it doesn't happen after release.
<jussi01> yeah, this here is a clean install of intrepid, no upgrade
<ScottK-laptop> Anyone with a Hardy -> Interpid upgrade that can try ^^^?
<jussi01> So anyone able to confirm or deny my vlc bug?
<apachelogger> ScottK: [12:12:37] <\sh> apachelogger: ping kde4bindings, could you make pykdeuic4.py chmod 755 pls?
<apachelogger> [12:15:24] <\sh> apachelogger: and ln -s /usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/kde4.py /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/kde4.py ? :) it's all gone again
<ScottK-laptop> I didn't change anything about that.
<apachelogger> well, from my investigation you did :P
<apachelogger> so, I guess you didn't remove it for some reason
 * apachelogger has to introduce a -dev=>lib dep anyway
 * ScottK-laptop needs to run off and sclep kids around
<ScottK-laptop> sclep/schlep
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK-laptop: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdebase_4.1.2-0ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.diff
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: I am confused
<apachelogger>   * Move pykdeuic4 to python-kde4-dev (LP: #250285)
<apachelogger>     - Change python-kde4.links to python-kde4-dev.links
<apachelogger>     - python-kde4-dev conflict/replace python-kde4 (=< 4:4.1.1-0ubuntu2)
<apachelogger> the links change is actually there, but pykdeuic4 still seems to go to python-kde4 according to the .install
<apachelogger> bug 250285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250285 in kde4bindings "pykdeuic4 missing in python-kde4-dev" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250285
<apachelogger> I don't get that issue
<apachelogger> at all
<apachelogger> -kde4-dev depends -kde4, -kde4 included pykdeuic4
 * apachelogger notes that this report lost it's point, the finder of it gets a free blog post 
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> now kate crashed
 * apachelogger curses kde4bindings and does some sensible work
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdeartwork_4.1.2-0ubuntu1_to_ubuntu2.diff
 * apachelogger pokes ryanakca in the eye for filign stupid bug reports
<smarter> apachelogger: "/usr/share/icons/Locolor" << shouldn't it be locolor?
<apachelogger> smarter: why?
<smarter> I've never seen an uppercase directory in /usr/share/icons
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> now that is a bad justification
<smarter> I have /usr/share/icons/locolor, but no Locolor on my system
<smarter> is that better? :P
<smarter> bbl
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I show mine
<apachelogger> -(~/412/art/kdeartwork-4.1.2/IconThemes:$)-> cat CMakeLists.txt | grep color
<apachelogger> set(iconthemes crystalsvg Locolor ikons kdeclassic slick kids nuvola )
 * apachelogger clearly wins :P
<smarter> apachelogger: okay, but that's a typical UUOC :P
<apachelogger> smarter: not if you don't have gnu grep but replaced it with a ruby script which is much more useful for debian packaging
<smarter> you replace grep with a ruby script? oO
<smarter> *replaced
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> I used ack-grep before
<apachelogger> which is btw, also much more useful for $anything than gnu grep
<smarter> what does it do that is so much better?
<apachelogger> smarter: it got builtin license checking :D
<apachelogger> which is about everything :P
<smarter> :)
 * apachelogger thinks that his pbuilder is screwed up :|
 * ryanakca gingerly rubs his eye
<ryanakca> apachelogger: what bug report would that be?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: the one about knotify4 manpage
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop, Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/debdiffs/kdebase-runtime_4.1.2-0ubuntu2_to_ubuntu3.diff
<jussi01> apachelogger: you are on fire tonight!
<apachelogger> jussi01: I always am ;-)
<jussi01> :D
<ryanakca> apachelogger: eh, I thought you might need something to do :)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I spent 1 hour fixing that bug just to get rid of it as it polutes the bts
<apachelogger> would have been much more sensible to list all apps in -runtime that need one, and even then the manpages would be pointless because most of the stuff in runtime doesn't accept any arguments beside the default kde-qt one
<apachelogger> +s
<jussi01> nixternal: drunk ircing is A very bad idea (TM)
<nixternal> hahhaha
<nixternal> LUG meeting, but we taste all of Chicago's favorite beers
<nixternal> though I am drinking some from Colorado right now
<ScottK> apachelogger: I may be able to look into some of those later tonight.
<apachelogger> awesome :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 278177 don't we ship pinentry-qt4 by default?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278177 in kdepim "Kontact: No possibility to enter en- or decryption passphrase --> "passphrase" is invalid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278177
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/paste.ogg
<jtechidna> Riddell: I think you forgot to update debian/patches/series when you added my patch
<jtechidna> ^_^
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<jtechidna> Riddell: I'll fix series and fix bug 278102
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278102 in kdebase-workspace "[Intrepid] Shaders for cylinder and sphere effects are not installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278102
<jtechidna> but first food ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-10-05
<ScottK> apachelogger: We should.  It's a kmail depends and it's on the CD.
<apachelogger> then I think this bug indicates a problem with the defaults
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: For the pykdeuic4 bug fix, pykdeuic4 was always a symlink to pykdeuic4.py and so I just moved the symlink.
<ScottK-laptop> It would have been more complete probably to move pykdeuic4.py too.
<apachelogger> well, as said the whole report is pretty much theoretically anyway since -dev depends on the python-kde4 package anyway
<apachelogger> I am going to try get that sorted once and for all
<ScottK-laptop> Great.
 * ScottK-laptop goes out to drive kids some more.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Let me know when you figure out how to paste a file via sftp in Dolphin.
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/paste.ogg
 * ScottK moves to the machine with sound.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I'm media impaired.  What app do I play that with?
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: dragonplayer
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> So I have to have a 'place' predefined?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> well, it makes things easier
<apachelogger> you could also use splitview and dragndrop
<apachelogger> or you just copy then change the url manually and paste
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  I guess I have to get over to my aversion to Dolphin.
<ScottK-laptop> At least it has tabs now.
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<apachelogger> :)
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Works.  Thanks.
<ScottK-laptop> Off to clean the kitchen.
<ScottK-laptop> So when I saw Dolphin split screen it reminded me of Krusader.  That works too.
<ScottK-laptop> Dag nabit, I liked having Konqueror do everything.
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I'll sponsor the kdeartwork one.  I've having that bug, so I can test it.
<ScottK-laptop> I've/I'm
<JontheEchidna> Awesomeness! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFjfk2AAn6s
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll get some sleep
<ScottK-laptop> I don't see where they demonstrate ark opening a tar.gz ....
<NCommander> ScottK, can you ack a backport?
<rgreening> hey
<ScottK> NCommander: What?
<DreadKnight> heya
<DreadKnight> i would like to try to update 8.04 to intrepid beta (64 bits) again
<DreadKnight> last time X wouldn't start i think
<DreadKnight> Intel GMA 950
<DreadKnight> anything i could have done from the command line to get it running?
<NCommander> ScottK, xen 3.3
<ryanakca> Riddell: Have you received any screenshots of KDE4/Intrepid?  If not, how should we get them... ask the Planet?
<apachelogger> jtechidna: can you still reproduce bug 272541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272541 in kdebase "The whole desktop restarts if the desktop folder view widget is closed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272541
<jtechidna> apachelogger: nope :-)
<apachelogger> me neither
<apachelogger> jtechidna: do you have a beta iso at hand?
<jtechidna> nope, wouldn't boot for me anyway, kernel bug
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I have an amd64 one... alternate though
<apachelogger> jtechidna: kernel bug?
<jtechidna> just a second
<apachelogger> ryanakca: live makes more sense
<apachelogger> need to reproduce a bug in french kdepim
 * apachelogger grabs daily image
<ryanakca> Oh, bummer. Well, this is a fresh install... would you like me to change the language to french and test for you?
<jtechidna> bug 267295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267295 in linux "The 2.6.27-2.3 kernel fails to boot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267295
<ryanakca> Can anybody reproduce bug 278611 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278611 in kdebase-workspace "Impossible to change language in System Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278611
<apachelogger> bug 278572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278572 in kdepim "[intrepid] Kontact (kmail) not displaying properly dates in local format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278572
<apachelogger> it did work properly when I changed the date setting
<apachelogger> 278611 sounds like fun
<Arby> h
<ryanakca> Hmmm... can't change the status of the bug to "Needs information" because I'm not the maintainer :/
<ryanakca> doh, nevermind
<Salze> [16:27] <ryanakca> Can anybody reproduce bug 278611 ? <- no.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278611 in kdebase-workspace "Impossible to change language in System Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278611
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I can't reproduce it, but it might be because (s)he has date/time set up differently...
<apachelogger> well, if it doesn't appear in a live environment with french locales we can just close it
<apachelogger> I for one think that the user messed up his settings by manually fiddling
<apachelogger> jtechidna: bug 278408 is weird
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278408 in kdenetwork "KPPP blank/unresponsive "Create New Account" dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278408
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54271/ the related source
<jtechidna> apachelogger: brb
<jtechidna> rebooting
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, saw that one
<JontheEchidna> weird
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 268434 needs to go upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268434 in kdebase-workspace "Screen Resolution is not being restored after relogin" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268434
<apachelogger> they would know better if it caused by our xrandr or a bug in krandr
<ryanakca> What files / source packages would I look in to fix bug 278620 ? I've tried grepping ``add language'' in the kde-workspace sources without any luck...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278620 in kdebase-workspace "Add language menu in System Settings contains duplicates" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278620
<apachelogger> -runtime
<ryanakca> s/kde-workspace/kdebase-workspace/g
<ryanakca> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> Riddell: when booting the live CD with francais it doesn't look very french
<apachelogger> the country in systemsettings is also not set
<apachelogger> nor is the language
<apachelogger> \o/
<smarter> apachelogger: i18n is still b0rken thanks to rosetta, so it doesn't really make a difference :P
<apachelogger> it does
<apachelogger> completely unrelated to rosetta
<smarter> the fact that i18n is broke?
<apachelogger> the fact that the live cd wouldn't use an l10n at all
<smarter> well, no l10n seems better than half-translated apps imho :P
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> editing my blog put it back on top of the planet
<JontheEchidna> vorian: oh, and I stoled your cube pic D:
<JontheEchidna> but couldn't you have put a wallpaper in the background instead of a pure blue background? ;P
<apachelogger> ryanakca: you did a normal english installation?
<apachelogger> smarter: using wrong formats is not
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Yes, well, Canadian English... not that KDE recognized it as such, but it's what I selected while installing.
 * apachelogger doesn't really see why a german would use letter for example
<apachelogger> ryanakca: please file a bug report
<apachelogger> ryanakca: did you install the missing language packs before you stumbled upon the loop bug?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: against what package? kdebase? kde? k-d-s ?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: ubiquity
<apachelogger> or ubiquity-kde if that exists
<ryanakca> apachelogger: even if I used the alternate CD?
<ryanakca> ok
<apachelogger> ryanakca: well, it doesn't work with the live anyway :P
<apachelogger> ryanakca: ryanakca: did you install the missing language packs before you stumbled upon the loop b
<ryanakca> apachelogger: yes, they were installed. At least, English was marked as installed in the ``Install new languages'' dialogue... and would that be a duplicate of bug 62613 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 62613 in ubiquity "Correct locale settings not set within KDE after installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62613
<ryanakca> also, bug 144414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144414 in ubiquity "Localization issues and more." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144414
<apachelogger> ryanakca: not the former
<apachelogger> that was about KDE 3
<apachelogger> and apparently only happend sometimes
<apachelogger> ryanakca: same for the latter
<ryanakca> Ok
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> why does the country selector have an ok button
 * apachelogger is wondering if it only works with single click due to single click setting
<apachelogger> ryanakca: doesn't loop here
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please throw bugs which we can actually fix for intrepid at me
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ok
<ryanakca> apachelogger: bug 278634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278634 in ubiquity "[Intrepid Beta] KDE does not use the language selected during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278634
<ryanakca> If you would like to confirm :)
<JontheEchidna> I'll probably work on the cubecap, but I can't test it since I lacks proprietary drivers that work for my card
<JontheEchidna> I'll also grab the cylinder/sphere shaders from trunk and add them to the patch
<JontheEchidna> What's with bug 275997?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275997 in kdebase "Intrepid: Kubuntu maximise button missing from Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275997
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Riddell fixed t that in kds the other day
<JontheEchidna> cool, I'll close it then
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you ever report a bug to fd.o in order to get bug 217654 sorted?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217654 in kdesdk "nautilus won't launch KDE apps" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217654
<ScottK> Why is that a bug in kdesdk?
<apachelogger> ScottK: see most recent comment I added
<apachelogger> gnome doesn't handle empty keys to well
<apachelogger> and KDE got a lot of empty Path keys
<apachelogger> and JontheEchidna and I are not really sure whether it is an issue in GNOME or in the desktop files
<ScottK> glib2.0 in hppa is fixed, so we have some hope of getting kde stuff built on hppa now.
<apachelogger> I seriously need some main sponsors :P
 * apachelogger pings nixternal
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, if you got some seconds ... kgrubeditor needs a retry on amd64 and lpia
<ScottK> apachelogger: Done.
<apachelogger> thank you
<ScottK> No problem.  Those are easy enough.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: what to do, make the drupal theme scalable or the wiki static?
 * apachelogger finds the size of the drupal theme unsufficient for the wiki
<apachelogger> then again changing the theme for the wiki is a) weird b) awful looking c) distrubing a user when trying to clix0r through all the top right links
<apachelogger> so we need a unification of some sort
 * smarter uploads a new snapshot of Kvkbd, a virtual keyboard for KDE, to his PPA: https://launchpad.net/~smarter/+archive (feedback appreciated :) ) 
<apachelogger> smarter: as if we would ever had gotten feedback when we asked here :P
<smarter> :P
<apachelogger> who owns an eeeeeee?
<smarter>  I do
<apachelogger> smarter: please try to reproduce bug 259181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259181 in kdebase-workspace "KDM background image not displayed correctly on low resolution display" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259181
<smarter> does it need intrepid to be reproduced?
<apachelogger> no, just kdm-kde4
<apachelogger> I tried with 1024x600 in a vbox but it didn't cause the issue
<smarter> okay, I've KDE 4.1.0 on my eee, should I update first? :P
<apachelogger> so it might very well be just a bug in the driver
<apachelogger> smarter: omg, how can even use .0? :P
<smarter> I don't use my eee a lot when I'm not traveling ;)
<smarter> (actually, I just found one user of Kvkbd on the french Ubuntu forum, I'm not gonna let him go without asking him to give me plenty of feedback :P)
<apachelogger> I think even the eee would be a decent icecc node :P
<smarter> I'd use it if my main computer was not 64bits :)
<apachelogger> smarter: http://en.opensuse.org/Icecream#Cross-Compiling_using_icecream
<smarter> I doubt I can crosscompil 64 bits on 32 bits :]
<smarter> besides, 900Mhz are just not worth the pain :p
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'd make it static... are you making it match the Drupal one?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yes, the idea is to use the same theme, which is the reason I think the drupal one should become dynamic
<apachelogger> there he goes
 * apachelogger gets a tea
<ryanakca> apachelogger:  Ah. Feel free to. I quite like the theme that mdke (I believe) wrote for the help.ubuntu.com/community/ wiki... I would've just tweaked it to have Kubuntu colors / gradients... but up to you.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: (if you want to see it, you'll need to select it from UserPreferences... if you want the exact name, lemme install FF first, the wiki hates Konqueror)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mdke/ubuntu-doc/helpwiki-newtheme
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ping, could you help me with bug 278620 please? I've built packages (source package: kdebase-runtime) with what I'm hoping is a fix... but how do I get them installed without breaking my system... I can downgrade them to the Kubuntu version fine, but trying to install my ``fixed'' version causes a dependency hell :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278620 in kdebase-workspace "Add language menu in System Settings contains duplicates" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278620
<apachelogger> ryanakca: you need to install all required packages at once
<apachelogger> sudo dpkg -i kdebase-runtime-data kdebase-runtime-data-common kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 etc.
<apachelogger> the dependency hell most likely just affects kdebase-runtime packages anyway
<ryanakca> apachelogger: thanks
<ryanakca> ... also... should I have ubuntu-minimal installed in my chroot?
<apachelogger> for what?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: building chroot...
<apachelogger> depends on what you want to do with the chroot
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-28
<maco> hey guys
<maco> what kind of bot is Kubottu?
 * ScottK guesses apachelogger is the one that would know.
<ScottK> OK, all the -security/-proposed patches for KDE 4.2 are in the backports packages now.
<JontheEchinda> maco: he's an rbot
<maco> JontheEchinda: thanks
<rgreening> ScottK: bug 436648 - I assume Software Center is a happier name :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436648 in software-store "[UserInterface Freeze Exception]Change name of software-store to software center" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436648
<Riddell> good morning, how's beta week looking?
<Riddell> I wonder if KDM works
 * apachelogger finds it interessting that KDM broke to begin with
 * seele yawns
 * Nightrose waves to seele and thanks for blog ;-)
 * seele waves back
<Riddell> well KDM seems to work
<Riddell> Tonio__: did you find anything out about getting rid of that kbluetooth dialogue?
<Riddell> french translations seems pretty complete
<Riddell> except for openoffice that is
<jussi01> Riddell: Ive a small bug in open office here, care to confirm?
<jussi01> open an existing presentation, click save as, at the bottom of the save dialog, you have 4 tick boixes, 3 of them without descriptions
<apachelogger> known bug
<jussi01> apachelogger: ok, thanks.
<apachelogger> the kde file dialog in ooo is somewhat broken
<jussi01> pls fix kthxbai :P
<jussi01> also, is the "not connected when connected icon" in knetworkmanager on someones todo?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger gave up on knm 4 cycles ago
<Riddell> I have no problems with knm currently
<apachelogger> well, it doesn't show any wifi networks on my laptop it seems
<apachelogger> anyway, gotta get myself a new hair cut :)
<jussi01> Riddell: I still have the bug where when connected to a wired network it shows a disconnecte icon
<jussi01> says on LP that its fixed, however Im fully updated...
<jussi01> bug 404309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404309 in plasma-widget-network-manager "network manager plasmoid connects but shows "disconnected" icon" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404309
<jussi01> although thats in the plasmoid it seems
<jussi01> screenshot here: http://imagebin.ca/view/Yl2akDFC.html
<Riddell> jussi01: that's connected
<jussi01> o.O
<jussi01> SO what does disconnected look like?
<Riddell> not an ethernet cable
<jussi01> ok. Maybe the icon needs a re work then, because that to me screams disconnected.
<jussi01> thanks for clarifying though.
<Quintasan> Shouldn't mplayerthumbs depend on mplayer or mplayer-nogui, not only on mplayer?
<Tonio__> Riddell: yep I'll patch this, probably toonight
<ghostcube> hi humans
<Tonio__> Riddell: I'm just back to paris in fact
<Tonio__> Riddell: also I'll push the patch upstream
<Tonio__> Riddell: talking about knetworkmanager, it sometimes crashes and restart, then I get 2 icons in the systray, one of them not responding to clicks
<Tonio__> Riddell: no idea if I'm the only one concerned
<wstephenson> hi, could someone check what the latest version of knetworkmanager available for 9.04 is?
<wstephenson> i am getting a lot of bug reports for fixed bugs and i fear it is going to be something like svn revision 1017xxx and nothing fresher
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1017&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1017 | Torben & Fritz & Lars: Addes kmailion.xpm
<wstephenson> Riddell: horses-mouth ping
 * seele wonders what that means
<wstephenson> as in "straight from the horses mouth"
<seele> ah hah
<wstephenson> since nobody answered my general query and friendly kubuntu users i asked privately couldn't find out
<wstephenson> but then allegedly "riddell has some packages with 1017xyz, but only for karmic"
<wstephenson> and those could be installed on jaunty right?
<wstephenson> i have 188 duplicate bug reports from people using that svn revision knetworkmanager on "9.04"
<Riddell> hi wstephenson
<jussi01> !info knetworkmanager jaunty-backports
<ubottu> Package knetworkmanager does not exist in jaunty-backports
<Riddell> sorry was busy doing upgrade testing
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports  plasma-widget-networkmanagement   0.1~svn1023224-0ubuntu1~jaunty1
<wstephenson> jussi01: it's something like plasmoid-network-management not knetworkmanager
<jussi01> ahh
<wstephenson> Riddell: are there any stale 1017xyz versions in anyone else's repo?
<Riddell> I seem to have 0.1~svn1017841 in my PPA
<Riddell> wouldn't expect anyone is using that but I can delete it
<wstephenson> Riddell: please do
<wstephenson> 188 users seem to be using it
<jussi01> and 0.0+svn966653-0ubuntu0.1 is in jaunty normal repos.
<Riddell> wstephenson: all gone
<wstephenson> Riddell: would it be possible to correct the package version number?  1017841 was 0.8, 102xxxx is 0.9
<Riddell> wstephenson: yes although not until next week, beta freeze this week
<wstephenson> Riddell: want me to add a todo to nag you next week?
<Riddell> sure :)
<ScottK> rgreening: That was a sabdfl decision, I understand.
<ScottK> Riddell: On the topic of KDM, the regression is in fact fixed, but I stil can't log out successfully.
<wstephenson> are you shipping policykit-1 or the earlier versions, btw?
<ScottK> Policykit-1 in Karmic
<JontheEchidna> there's no kde frontend, though
<Riddell> Version: 0.9-4ubuntu1 of libpolkit for Kubuntu
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah. I thought it would make you happier though :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ouch...
<ScottK> rgreening: It does, a bit.
 * rgreening 2 ScottK
<ScottK> Policykit + KDE is a feature goal for KDE 4.4.
<rgreening> so, do we need a KDE front end? or the gtk/gnome nust be installed?
<JontheEchidna> nothing we have requires it yet
<Riddell> it's why we're on an old version of packagekit
<wstephenson> i see
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: reason I ask was I did a clean install the other day, and could not get authed to used kpackagkit...
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: kpackagekit still uses policykit 0.9, by virture of packagekit using 0.9
<wstephenson> does ubuntu allow co-installing both the old packagekit and the new one (for gnome) then so kpackagekit can work?
<wstephenson> fedora are shipping the gnome auth agent in -kde, looks like we will do the same since nobody has time to rewrite polkit-qt and write a kde UI.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: well, it was busted on a clean install the other day. Hav't tried in last two days...
<rgreening> wstephenson: we'll need to add it to the seeds I guess... ScottK, Riddell ^
<Riddell> UDS sponsorship deadline today https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-September/000622.html
<Riddell> anyone who hasn't filled in the form should
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: packagekit doesn't use policykit-1
<JontheEchidna> your bustage is a totally separate issue
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: hmm... what are we shipping then? Im confused
<JontheEchidna> regular old policykit 0.9
<rgreening> and what is wstephenson referring too then... heh
 * rgreening see this all through a shady haze of winter
<Riddell> he's talking about policykit 1.0
<Riddell> which in the way of these kits is incompatible
<wstephenson> JontheEchidna: is polkit 0.9 coinstallable on *buntu with 1.0 ?
<Riddell> wstephenson: yes
<wstephenson> otherwise i can imagine updates breaking...
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/432521/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432521 in kdebase-workspace "kdm does not restart X server (that crashed on logout)" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> ScottK: I can confirm that, milestoned
<yuriy> Riddell: kdm wasn't working for me yesterday.
<Riddell> yuriy: how about today?
<yuriy> was there an update? i'll give it a try
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> does "start kdm" work ?
<Riddell> what's in /etc/init/kdm.conf ?
<davmor2> Riddell: you forgot the magic of sudo ;)
<Riddell> I concur with rgreening, kpackagekit isn't working
 * yuriy wonders why he has to fsck every time he boots
<rgreening> Riddell: something broke within the last 5 days I believe...
<rgreening> Riddell: but only on the live install. Updating with a current system.. my kpackagkit is still working
<rgreening> not sure why...
<yuriy> Riddell: it seems to be working now, dunno what happened yesterday
<Quintasan> karmic rocks!
 * apachelogger falls in
<apachelogger> Quintasan: disagree
 * Quintasan gets a tape and tapes apachelogger
<apachelogger> I am taped it seems
<apachelogger> freeze--
 * apachelogger prepares bzr push
<Quintasan> oh, looks like two less plasmoids in archive
 * apachelogger is not sure if he likes that but probably does
<Quintasan> amarok and kopete runners are in kdereview
<apachelogger> technical those are not plasmoids :P
<apachelogger> having them packaged is about as useless as the python plasmoids though :P
<Quintasan> well I only packaged kopete runner :P
<apachelogger> ah darn it
 * apachelogger syncs qt bzr branch with archive
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> I uploaded some packages to ubuntu and I was like: "WTF why there are not in REVU?"
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> dont get that
<apachelogger> Riddell: should I not get round to poke into it ... the bzr qt branch holds a fix that makes the package create kdeqt.pot
<Quintasan> I forgot to put revu in command and did "dput sauce.changes"
<apachelogger> that template then somehow needs to be hooked up with that comes in via kde-l10n
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh
<apachelogger> in dput.cf
<apachelogger> [DEFAULT]
<apachelogger> default_host_main   = notspecified
<apachelogger> [notspecified]
<apachelogger> fqdn = SPECIFY.THE.STUPID.ARCHIVE
<apachelogger> incoming = .
<Quintasan> hmm, which input method the plasmoid uses? xim or ibus?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that pretty much forces you into providing a name :)
<Quintasan> lol, thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: great
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can't persuade you to come to UDS I suppose?
<apachelogger> nope, I might get arrested in a public toilet, happens quite often in texas I have been told ;)
 * Quintasan lol'd very hard
<apachelogger> though on a more important matter I will start studying soonish, and I'd rather not get out of the loop the first semester
<apachelogger> I should be able to attend >=10.10 though
<Riddell> more studying?
<rgreening> apachelogger: you only get arrested if you slide your briefcase to the side, tap your foot and hum softly to the person in the next stall, at least according to Boston Legal :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: university this time http://portal.tugraz.at/portal/page/portal/TU_Graz/Studium_Lehre/Studien/Softwareentwicklung_bak
<ghostcube> :O new episodes for boston legalö ???
<ghostcube> where ?
<ghostcube> :D
<rgreening> haha.. that last last season I believe. season 4? maybe
<apachelogger> rgreening: hm, I am quite sure I would go beyond that :P
<rgreening> And I believe they ended the show at season 5.
<rgreening> apachelogger: hahah
<rgreening> I bet...
<apachelogger> talking about tv entertainment
<apachelogger> I am the doctor
<apachelogger> and I will heal our reputation
<rgreening> lol
 * apachelogger gets his sonic screwdriver and jumps right at the problems
<rgreening> oh oh oh.. I want one
 * Quintasan is looping one track in Amarok since yesterday
<apachelogger> that happened to me once
<apachelogger> only noticed after half a day
<apachelogger> was too busy with other things to notice anyway though :P
<Quintasan> the problem is I 've done it on purpose :P
<apachelogger> now that is kinda weird
<Quintasan> I wonder how's Shaman and Raptor Menu doing
<apachelogger> isnt shaman a package manager or something?
<Quintasan> it is
<Quintasan> far better than packagekit imo
<Quintasan> +k
<Quintasan> or it was "way better"
<Quintasan> hmm
<JontheEchidna> Man, the next Doctor Who special isn't until November
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's next month
<apachelogger> xmas special is going to be epic
<JontheEchidna> it's a two-parter, I hear
<apachelogger> that is the rumor
<ghostcube> wants frindge back
<ghostcube> i love pacy inside of frindge
<ghostcube> :D
 * apachelogger is sure looking forward to torchwood season 5
<apachelogger> season 4 was quite awesome alright
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> torhwood bah
<ghostcube> -_-
<ghostcube> why is everyone loving this damn soap
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> john barrowman is considerable hot, even though he is >40y
<apachelogger> though that might not be the main reason :P
<Quintasan> meh, I want my japanese input back
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I really must wonder how you manage to break stuff that often
<Quintasan> apachelogger: my skill in breaking things is over 9000 ;P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: also skim isn't working since 4.0 :P
<Quintasan> now I have input method plasmoid but dunno if it uses ibus or xim :/
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> so localization for all of asia is broken since 8.10?
<Quintasan> propably yes
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> and you said karmic rox :P
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> even better: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/427335 last comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427335 in quassel "U/I Freeze Exception Request" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rgreening> apachelogger: new torchwood!?!?!??! OMG awesome. Loved that show
<apachelogger> see, even rgreening likes john barrowman :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well its possible to use input methods once again :P
<rgreening> Im straight and think he's awesome :)
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> rgreening: rumor has it that some dude from BBC america stated that there will be a 5th season
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> The last mini series was awesome. My wife even watched and loved it
<rgreening> I want a UNIT series :P
<apachelogger> yeah, loved it, also they got the music right for once
 * rgreening agrees. very moving
<maco> rgreening: thatd be awesome. a series full of Dr Martha Jones
 * rgreening has started collecting the Doctor Who and Torchwood BBC books
<rgreening> Martha was the best
<maco> but she's going to Law & Order: London :(
<rgreening> nooooooo
<rgreening> :(
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> UNIT
<apachelogger> like they just wanted to blow up earth in the season finale of DW season 4 :P
<apachelogger> bastards
<rgreening> hah
 * rgreening orders sonic screwdriver set from amazon
 * apachelogger giggles
<maco> also: after that mini-series, it seems we wont get to ogle John Barrowman in future Torchwood.  Jack left :( But maybe Gwen's in charge now?
<apachelogger> hm, unlikely
<apachelogger> getting rid of Gareth David-Lloyd was bad enough :P
<apachelogger> maco: the leaving was possibly just shown because they were not sure there will be another season
<apachelogger> educated guess that is
<steveire> Hi.
<steveire> How do I build the sesame2 backend from nepomuk on kubuntu?
<steveire> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.buildsystem/4767
<steveire> What am I missing from there?
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get build-dep soprano-backend-sesame should get you all that you need
<JontheEchidna> then you'll be able to build it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, steveire: that will install the openjdk though ... which requires export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<apachelogger> AFAIK that is
<Quintasan> wut, where is dontzap?
<apachelogger> got moved to kxkb
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> that is not translated
<apachelogger> -.-
<steveire> apachelogger: I've already got the jdk
<apachelogger> then you possibly just need to export the java_home var
<steveire> Ok, I did that, and it worked.
<steveire> I'm very surprised that I have to manually set an env var like that.
<steveire> Usually packages do that for me, right?
<apachelogger> not really
<apachelogger> you could have multiple jdks installed
<apachelogger> so setting the var would require the packages to somehow know which one is best choice or something
<Quintasan> はははは
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> works
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> fun
<Quintasan> karmic > all
<apachelogger> the whole keyboard layout kcm is not translated here
<apachelogger> very weird
 * apachelogger checks laptop
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> there it works
<apachelogger> weird
<Quintasan> ばか！
<maco> Quintasan: well thats not very nice
<Quintasan> maco: not directed at anyone :P
<maco> so how'd you do that? i usually use scim (not skim) and umm...well i found out i have to set an environment var then lauch app from same shell and blah blah :(
<steveire> So how do I permanently set JAVA_HOME systemwide?
<Quintasan> maco:  sudo aptitude install ibus ibus-anthy, place Input Panel Method somewhere, run ibus-setup and Add anthy
<Quintasan> maco: then you need to manually set input method for each window to ibus manually, press ctrl+space and you are ready to go
<maco> ok thanks
<maco> do i need ibus-qt4?
<Quintasan> propably
<Quintasan> wtf, why rand() returns same numer each time? (C++)
<Quintasan> number*
<yuriy> Quintasan: you probably need to seed it
<apachelogger> I find it funny that usually bugs in any language other than english get rejected but apport is allowed to report in any language
<apachelogger> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32615839/DpkgTerminalLog.txt
<apachelogger> ideas?
<apachelogger> the postinst of akonadiprivate only contains a call to ldconfig
<Quintasan> some progress on PK in shaman == FTBFS
<Quintasan> :D
<ScottK> Lovely.  Kpackagekit crashes while trying to update packages and then Apport kindly explains the bug can't be reported because I have obsolete packages.
 * ScottK goes back to apt.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: that usually means the post-inst script is corrupted
<JontheEchidna> nothing we can fix from a package standpoint. But it's quite a sticky situation for the user.
<ScottK> Makes it reasonably impossible to report upgrading bugs on packagekit
<rgreening> Riddell: I think we should register the KDE ubuntu/debian bzr branches with CIA. Can we discuss doing this at UDS (or sooner)?
<Riddell> rgreening: for what purpose?
<rgreening> Riddell: attacha bot here for one to see changes being made...
<rgreening> CIA is a great way to track changes
<rgreening> and you can subscribe to the RSS feed for it
<JontheEchidna> didn't apachelogger do something like that with kubotu?
<rgreening> so you can track changes in a package you ar einterested in.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: doesn't seem active if he did...
<rgreening> or I am unaware of it.
<JontheEchidna> well, yeah. Just saying that we might already have some infastructure in place for that
<rgreening> I found it extremely useful in developing usb-creator with evand under ubuntu-installer. We used CIA and had RSS feeds of the project. I was always aware of changes.
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<rgreening> especially when more than one is working on a change...
 * rgreening thinks it would be useful.
 * JontheEchidna too
<rgreening> It's also nice to know when someone has committed a bit you wish to test.
<rgreening> without having to go and manually check or ask if it was updated...
 * rgreening think automagic it nice
<rgreening> brb.. rbt
<JontheEchidna> it's currently planned to make kdm start really early on in the boot process, right?
 * yuriy is afraid of "currently planned" a month before release
<JontheEchidna> if all else fails, I don't think it'd be too hard to revert to usplash at the last moment
<JontheEchidna> just wondering where to place a bug saying that there's no splash screen
<rgreening> anyone else having issues with indicator icon not "indicating" when new messages are showing up?
<JontheEchidna> for me the indicator always has the not-new-mail icon
<JontheEchidna> even though the indication items show up in the applet just fine
<JontheEchidna> the icon just never changes
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: yeah. exactly. It did work a little while back.. but stopped...
<rgreening> Riddell: ^ something to bug agateau with if you see him before I do
<rgreening> "see" being "is online"
<rgreening> :P
<apachelogger> rgreening: it causes quite the flood
<rgreening> apachelogger: what does? CIA?
<apachelogger> any kind of commit notification
<apachelogger> also, CIA integration would require client side submission
<rgreening> if it is busy flooding, thats good, means we are developing
<apachelogger> or something that hooks into launchpad branches and submits to CIA
<apachelogger> rgreening: makes discussion difficult though
<rgreening> apachelogger: look at #ubuntu-installer. we do it there.
<apachelogger> that is one branch
<rgreening> in fact, there are pages on ubuntu docs as to how to set it up
<apachelogger> not >20
<rgreening> apachelogger: maybe is can be setup for RSS only or go to a kubuntu-devel-cia channel
<rgreening> if you are afraid of floods
 * rgreening doesn't see an issue
<apachelogger> for RSS it still would output each rss entry which represents one commit :P
<rgreening> #ubuntu-installer has ubiquity, usb-creator, etc... btw apachelogger
<apachelogger> that still does not make >20, does it :P
<rgreening> apachelogger: In that suggestion I assumed a RSS feed one would sub to and not on the channel though (in that case)
<apachelogger> also, with more movement towards bzr based development the amount of stuff kubuntu would be interested in rises
<rgreening> stop being argumentative for the sake of being argumenetative :) hahah
<rgreening> :P
<apachelogger> srsly
<apachelogger> there is a problem
<apachelogger> use vs. disruptiveness
<rgreening> gak!
 * rgreening goes back to bieng non-productive
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
<apachelogger> I am in the urgent need of making my sister stop singing
<apachelogger> that is worse than a cat crying
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> wtf
<jussi01> apachelogger: turn up your music....
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Roeyksopp!
<apachelogger> GO AWAY :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> whatever happened to the bot anyway
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> re apachelogger :D
<jussi01> ~np apachelogger
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Go Away" by Röyksopp [The Understanding (bonus disc), 2005]; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<ejat> ~np jussi01
<kubotu> jussi01 listened to "What If You" by Joshua Radin [We Were Here] 5 days ago; see http://www.last.fm/user/jussi01 for more
<txwikinger_work> this is odd.. copying selections from qt-based apps does not work anymore.. but other apps do
<Riddell> davmor2: have you tested wubi on kubuntu recently?
<davmor2> not today why I've been doing uec
<davmor2> I can fire up an install in about 15 minutes-ish
<davmor2> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> davmor2: I just havn't tried it all cycle, but I presume you must have at some point?
<davmor2> hahahahahahahahaha yes
<txwikinger_work> all cycle? can you install wubi on wine?
<rgreening> ~np rgreening
<kubotu> rgreening is listening to "The Islander" by Nightwish [Dark Passion Play, 2008]; see http://www.last.fm/user/rgreening for more
<rgreening> \o/ works again for me :)
<txwikinger_work> rgreening: I found a couple of reproducible bugs for arora
<txwikinger_work> but it is on jaunty and version 0.8... so I am not sure if that is still relevant
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 50 plugins loaded; 33 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> identica status
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica status
<kubotu> http://2tu.us/sjt Konversation vs. Quassel swarm (15 days, 1 hour, 46 minutes and 34 seconds ago via choqoK)
<apachelogger> hrrr
<apachelogger> <= leet
<rgreening> heh. ok... yeah, 0.9.0 has lots of fixes
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica dent just made rbot able to dent... I suppose
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help identica'
<txwikinger_work> Is there a 0.9 package for jaunty?
<apachelogger> darn you
<Riddell> ~identica update hello
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help identica'
<apachelogger> ah
<rgreening> dont think so... Riddell JontheEchidna ^ arora backport of rjaunty?
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica dent just made rbot able to dent... I suppose
<kubotu> status updated
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica status
<kubotu> just made rbot able to dent... I suppose (7 seconds ago via rbot)
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger does the doctor dance
<Riddell> ~identica update hello from #kubuntu-devel
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help identica'
<txwikinger_work> rgreening: Doesn't matter... I think I will try to install the kamic beta somewhere and check it there before submitting any bugs
<apachelogger> Riddell: you need to use dent
<Riddell> ~identica dent hello from #kubuntu-devel
<kubotu> good evening Riddell :D
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> groovy, if inconsistent
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 50 plugins loaded; 33 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> Riddell: now update should work as well
<apachelogger> anyway, I need to give that another shot currently it copies the twitter plugin, even though statusnet got all fancy twitter-like api which enables one plugin to be used for both services since only the root url changes
<davmor2> Riddell: unless cjwatson and evand have fixed things then wubi and grub2 weren't playing nicely together but I need to try an install before beta to see if evand got the fix in for cjwatsons mod
<rgreening> ~identica new arora package 0.10.0 will be out this week. available in karmic shortly after.
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help identica'
<rgreening> ~identica update new arora package 0.10.0 will be out this week. available in karmic shortly after.
<kubotu> you must identify using 'identica identify [username] [password]'
<rgreening> ~identica identify rgreening Gumby007
<kubotu> the command must not be given in public
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening changes pass
 * Riddell tries  ssh rgreenin@198.165.63.165 to no success
<apachelogger> meh
<Riddell> how do I get identi.ca talking to facebook?
<apachelogger> you don't I suppose
<Riddell> the website has a Connect -> Facebook tab but all it says is "There is no Facebook user connected to this account."
<rgreening> identica identify
<rgreening> grr
<rgreening> ~identica help
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help identica'
<rgreening> kubotu: help identica
<kubotu> identica status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'identica friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | identica dent [status] => updates your status on identi.ca | identica identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your identi.ca username and password | identica actions [on|off] => enable/disable denting of actions (/me does ...)
<apachelogger> Riddell: it does?
<apachelogger> fancy
<apachelogger> rgreening: query kubotu
<apachelogger> then do the identify there
<rgreening> how
<seele> Riddell: you might need to configure identi.ca in Facebook first
<rgreening> kubotu: identica identify rgreening
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help identica'
<rgreening> ~kubotu identica identify rgreening
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help identica'
<apachelogger> ah
<Riddell> seele: ah hah, I might
<apachelogger> Riddell: rendering bug
<apachelogger> underneat that message is an image to connect with facebook
<Riddell> although that would reset my facebook outtime again
<rgreening> kubotu: identica
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help identica'
<rgreening> ~identica update new arora package 0.10.0 will be out this week. available in karmic shortly after.
<kubotu> status updated
<rgreening> ~identica status
<kubotu> new arora package 0.10.0 will be out this week. available in karmic shortly after. (8 seconds ago via rbot)
<rgreening> yay
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: http://imagebin.ca/view/kGf2Tz.html <- that should be a yes/no message box instead of an ok/cancel one
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: indeed - can you file a bug or give me a patch? then i will take care of getting it changed after tagging
<Nightrose> sorry - too much going on right now
<Riddell> was about to say, poor Nightrose isn't a magic bug proxy :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, same here or else I'd have a patch
<Nightrose> hehe
<Riddell> even if sometimes she acts like one
<Nightrose> Riddell: i should add that to my elevator pitch ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I'll file a bug when I get back, brb
<Nightrose> thx
<apachelogger> kubotu: dent @maninalift I am not sure I understand
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica update @maninalift I am not sure I understand
<kubotu> status updated
 * apachelogger is wondering if rbot does shortcuts
<neversfelde> How can I configure my soundcard in Karmic without asoundconf?
<Quintasan> Riddell: how long it takes until list of sposored atendees is announced?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I've no idea
<blueyed> Is it by design that apport isn't used for crashes in Karmic anymore?
<Riddell> blueyed: no, it's still enabled in /etc/default/apport
<blueyed> Riddell: but KDE apps use the KDE crash handler now.. since a few days at least, e.g. KMail.
<blueyed> "Crash Reporting Assistant"
<Riddell> blueyed: what's in /etc/default/apport ?
<blueyed> enabled=1
<blueyed> maxsize=209715200
<blueyed> pretty much the defaults I'd say.
<Riddell> kill -SEGV still brings up apport here
<blueyed> nothing in /var/log/apport.log - seems like some hook is missing.
<blueyed> I'll try that..
<blueyed> Riddell: not for me.. just tried with kate.
<blueyed> Updates as of yesterday.
<rgreening> Riddell: should apport-kde be running multiple times? I have 8 instances running now apparantly. Looks like it isn't closing the app correctly on exit.
<blueyed> The new KDE crash handler is really nice though..
<yuriy> rgreening: so it is still hanging. damn.
<rgreening> seems so
<yuriy> blueyed: I get apport here. you have apport-kde installed?
<blueyed> no. since it did not work for reporting bugs.. (fixed by now IIRC). Is this required? I thought that's just the frontend?!
<blueyed> (that's what the desc says, too)
<blueyed> "kill -SEGV" on gedit triggers apport.
<yuriy> and you get the gtk version? well i guess it's tied to it somehow then.
<yuriy> need to check the crashing patch in kdelibs
<blueyed> no.. I have no update-manager running, which looks for reports.. it's just being written to /var/crash
<Riddell> is update-notifier-kde running?
<blueyed> update-manager-kde has a memory leak, therefore I do not have it running all the time.
<blueyed> Riddell: no
<Riddell> ah well, that's it then
<blueyed> but why do KDE apps check for update-notifier-kde, but other apps don't?
<Riddell> other way around
<Riddell> update-notifier-kde checks for crashes
<Riddell> which doesn't expl
<Riddell> which doesn't explain how other apps wouldn't need it
<blueyed> Riddell: well.. with e.g. gedit a crash gets written (but not picked up). But with kate, no crash gets written.
<Riddell> blueyed: are you running KDE?
<blueyed> when apport kicks in, a report gets written (and I manually call apport-gtk/-kde from time to time).
<blueyed> Riddell: sure.
<blueyed> ..but no, for KDE apps no report gets written, but the kde crash handler kicks in.
<Riddell> blueyed: do you have /usr/share/apport/apport-kde ?
<blueyed> I'll try with update-notifier-kde installed.
<blueyed> Riddell: no, I did not have it.
<Riddell> then /that's/ the problem
<blueyed> Riddell: prolly the apport mechanism checks, if apport-$foo is installed?
<blueyed> ok, let me try.
<yuriy> yes i believe the don't-use-drkonqi patch checks for it
<blueyed> yes, with apport-kde being installed, apport kicks in.. sorry for the noise! However, I think that's bad, since it's only meant to be the frontend..!
<blueyed> should I file a bug about it, or is it by design?
<yuriy> I think if apport-gtk is installed that should work too, so file a bug against kdelibs
<yuriy> assign to me
<blueyed> yuriy: is it necessary that any frontend is installed?
<blueyed> I think we should just let apport decide if it wants to kick in.
<yuriy> blueyed: hmm. I'm not sure
<blueyed> why not?
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like Kubuntu amd64 alternate is oversized.
<yuriy> blueyed: well I think if apport is not installed dr konqi should be used
<Riddell> ScottK: I took off a langpack earlier today
<blueyed> yuriy: but apport _is_ installed, just apport-kde wasn't.
<yuriy> blueyed: right, you had the apport-gtk front-end, but if that wasn't installed either, don't you think dr konqi should have been popping up?
<JontheEchidna> what are we going to do when apport is disabled for crashes on final release?
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought we were going to stick with upstream KDE on the default notification stuff?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: good question, I think the plan was to decide that as we get close
<yuriy> so.. next meeting
<blueyed> yuriy: I think, if apport is installed and enabled, use it, regardless of frontend. If it is not installed, or disabled, use DrKonqi.
<blueyed> yuriy: after all.. apport-kde being installed but apport being disabled, should trigger DrKonqi, too - shouldn't it?
<yuriy> mhmm
<ScottK> Riddell: Switching the battery critical notification from a notification to a dialogue got totally rejected upstream.  I think it is a mistake for us to take on such a patch we will have to maintain indefinitely.
<davmor2> Riddell: wubi still broken :(
<ScottK> BTW, I also got such a notification today on suspend with the lid closed when the battery was full, so inaddition to being against upstream, it's also bugged.
<yuriy> ScottK: ML thread link?
<ScottK> Hard to miss in the kde-devel ml archive
<apachelogger> we do outsmart upstream again?
<neversfelde> kid3 does not build with taglib 1.6
<ScottK> apachelogger: We did.
<apachelogger> cool
<yuriy> ScottK: kde-devel? don't see it there
<JontheEchidna> might have been kde-core-devel
<ScottK> IIRC it was on two lists
<ScottK> yuriy: Thread starts at http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=125362617220332&w=2
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It was core-devel
<yuriy> found it, wow it is a long thread
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<ScottK> The conclusion was pretty clear though.  This patch has not one chance in a thousand of going upstream.
<yuriy> ok aseigo has it summed up pretty well in this one in actually useful terms http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=125366899423674&w=2 if those things are indeed "easy to solve" how about a patch for that?
<Riddell> my reading of the meeting was that we wanted the patch as a sensible change (if the computer is about to be shut down I want to be notified very clearly), I have a vauge recollection of seele wanting the change although I could be wrong
<yuriy> mhmm. but bigger buttons, no collapsing and at least 15 seconds would do the trick for me at least
<Riddell> I don't think maintainance is an issue, it's agateau's problem.  should be easy enough to get agateu to make it apply only in ayatana mode though if that's what people want
 * seele looks around
<seele> huh?
<neversfelde> Riddell: new amarok is in bzr and currently building in the ninja ppa. Don't know when it will be released.
<seele> so i thought on critical notification the computer automatically sleeps after n seconds unless the user cancels the process, yes?
<rgreening> I wish Ayatana notifications would have a fullscreen do not disturb mode for KDE! <- Riddell maybe its on the list for agateau
<Riddell> seele: yes
<seele> Riddell: then yes, it should be a popup dialog and not a bubble notification. the computer is about to do something automatically and the user should be well aware of that
<seele> maybe the change wasnt explained well enough to upstream
<yuriy> I think it was
<seele> or they just had a stick up their butts from the other ayatana changes and rejected everything
<yuriy> they are dead set against any kind of dialog. and to an extent they have a point -- I for one would be satisfied with aseigos proposed "easy" changes
<seele> that's stupid to be against any kind of dialog, they have a purpose and this is an excellent use of one
<seele> bubbles have a greater chance to be missed where a popup dialog will steal focus and attention
<Riddell> I wonder if the low disk space notifier should be a dialogue or a notification
<seele> the computer is about to shut down, that is a pretty good reason to steal the user's attention
<seele> Riddell: depends, is it a warning or critical?
<Riddell> warning (200MB to go)
<Riddell> if we want actions on our notifications we should use a notification for the restricted installer stuff rather than yet another  systray icon, that would be consistent with kpackagekit too
<seele> notification bubble might be ok for that, but it should be pinged to repop every n seconds
<seele> can we also set it if it hits 50MB to use a popup? or not really?
<yuriy> Riddell: +1, never got why that gave me an extra icon that sticks around for no reason
<seele> 50MB left on a partition is scary, especially if you are downloading something
<seele> but i guess 50MB on a netbook is a lot of room
<Nightrose> neversfelde: didn't i add you to the packagers list? i wrote the release date in my email ;-)
<Nightrose> and thanks for packaging already :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes thanks, was going to ask
<Riddell> seele: we could although mostly we just steal the patch from suse and slap it in
<neversfelde> Nightrose: a yes, there it is :)
<seele> Riddell: eh, put it on a list and we can make it a papercut for karmic+1
<seele> whatever it's called
<seele> lucid
<Riddell> good idea
<Riddell> then we can claim the patch as our own and finally put it upstream :)
<yuriy> what's suse's patch?
<Riddell> low disk space notification
<nixternal> didn't we do that patch for kde3 about 3 or so years ago?
<Nightrose> <seele> but i guess 50MB on a netbook is a lot of roomn a netbook is a lot of room
<Nightrose> it is
<Nightrose> the constant warning gets annoying at some point if you're constantly running on around 100mb free space ;-)
<seele> Nightrose: yeah
<yuriy> Nightrose: the system is usable with a constant 100mb free space?
<Nightrose> yuriy: it's all relative if you only have 4 gb ;-)
<Nightrose> i removed a ot of crap i don't need on the netbook a week ago or so
<Nightrose> that improved a lot
<Nightrose> but a default kubuntu install isn't so nice on 4 gb
<Nightrose> specifically i removed all of pim and lots of bindings stuff
<Nightrose> and i think OOo
<Nightrose> oh and amarok
<Nightrose> damn did that free up a lot
<Nightrose> :(
 * rgreening doesn't understand why KDE upstream isn't willing to negotiate or discuss.. it seems they cry "I want help" but when people try to show them how to make things better they cry foul and "dont touch my stuff".. of course thats a oversimplification :)
 * rgreening thinks OSS got lost somewhere along the way during localization
<ScottK> Riddell: My recollection was we thought things could be improved, but I don't recall deciding to go against upstream.  As it is, the patch is seriously bugged.  I got the dialogue on resume from suspend when the battery was fully charged.
<ScottK> seele: "the computer is about to shut down, that is a pretty good reason to steal the user's attention" was discussed upstream and the conclusion was it was OK to make the notification more visible, but that dialogues from out of nowhere we wrong.
<ScottK> rgreening: When the entity offering help is stuck on silly designs (oh no, we can't let the user actually do anything when we notify them), I think it's quite natural to be careful of their other ideas.
 * ScottK doesn't think Ayatana is going to get very far with either Gnome or KDE upstream as long as they stick to that.
<rgreening> careful != stubborn
<rgreening> I've seen too much negativity all around
 * rgreening thinking on switching to E17
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> or freedos
<rgreening> hah
<ScottK> rgreening: There was a lot of openness to fixing the notification and extending the timeout.  But KDE has a view that apps should do dialogues and the system should use notifications.
<rgreening> Im thinking from a usability perspecitve, wouldn't the usability experts have some weight?
<ScottK> Yep, unfortunately none of those were consulted.
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> I though seele had weighed in
 * rgreening digresses
<ScottK> Riddell: If it's agateau's to maintain, I'll just drop it after beta until it's fixed.
<Riddell> ScottK: if it's broken, yes, maybe I should take my power cable out and test it
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-29
<jjesse> hrmm after updating my karmic vm i can't use the mouse or keyboard
<seele> ScottK: there really isnt a better way of getting the attention of the user than a popup dialog
<seele> ScottK: an "oh shit your computer is going to shut down NOW" message seems appropriate in that case
<seele> and keep in mind that is completely different from a low battery "warning"
<seele> which just says politely "btw, your battery is low.. you should do something like plug it in or shut it down"
<ScottK> seele: I'd like to see you contribute to the upstream discussion then.
<seele> ScottK: what mailing list was it on because i completely missed it
<seele> i basically archived everything from last week because i couldnt keep up with it while on holiday
<ScottK> seele: kde-core-devel
<seele> who were the primary participants?
<seele> actually, what was the subject so i can find it
<ScottK> seele: The thread starts here:  http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=125362617220332&w=2
<seele> ok
<ScottK> It seemed primarily asiego and sebas from the people I know being strongly against.
<seele> holy shit 68 responses
<seele> well i dont have teh patience to argue with aseigo
<ScottK> seele: I see your point, but I don't want to be stuck with a patch that we are going to have to maintain forever.
<seele> ill say my bit and see what happens i guess
<ScottK> The short version is dialogues come from applications, the system should use notifications.
<ScottK> If the notification needs to be spiffied up to make it more obvious, fine.
<ScottK> They were very against the idea of a dialogue appearing 'out of nowhere'.
<seele> out of nowhere? the computer is going to shut down on it's own! i'd say that's a pretty responsible thing to do
<ScottK> The computer is going to suspend, not shut down
<seele> well. still. stuff will go away and you can't work anymore
<seele> the computer is going to act on it's own in a major way
<ScottK> That was another point of the discussion that if suspend is broken, fix suspend, don't work around the fact that it's broken.
<ScottK> Thus willingness to have the notification be more obvious.
<seele> i thought a high percent of hardware now works with suspend
<ScottK> Although no one could find an example of someone not noticing the existing notification.
<seele> and it is still going to suspend isnt it? regardless of what type of visual notification we make?
<seele> i dont see how that would be relevant to that conversation
<ScottK> Unless you cancel it.
<seele> right, and in that case, having a popup dialot which provides you a way to cancel it seems more reasonable for cases where suspend might not work
<seele> instead of it quietly counting to itself in the corner and then BOOM
<ScottK> The only actual problems people reported were the timeout being too short and the button to hit to cancel being too small.
<seele> that seems pretty easy to fix
<ScottK> Yes
<seele> argh
<ScottK> So the conclusion on the list was that the actual problems were quite fixable without switching to a dialogue
<seele> the problems have nothing to do with it
<ScottK> The only actual reason to switch to a dialogue was if you think actions on notifications are evil.
<seele> that also has nothing to do with it
<seele> argh
<ScottK> It has everything to do with it.
<seele> no, it doesnt matter if there are actions on the notification because the information shouldnt be delivered in a notification
<ScottK> This is the one OMG I must have an action case the agateau found in his review of KDE actions.
<seele> a notification, actions or not, is too passive for that type of proactive action from the computer
<seele> that is why a dialog is perfectly suited for that type of feedback
<ScottK> Well review the thread then and reply.
<seele> ok
<ScottK> Just trying to give you the sense of it.
<ScottK> Personally, I think the timeout should be longer and the action area ought to be bigger.  I don't see it makes a lot of difference between dialogue and notification.  What I really don't want is to be stuck with patch maintenance forever due to permanent upstream divergence.
<ScottK> IME the notification is plenty noticable.
<seele> it has to be more than noticable
<seele> it can't be missed
<seele> and notifications can be missed
<seele> telling the user that the computer is going to go to sleep right now is not something that should be missed
<seele> argh
<seele> only through the first 5 emails
<ScottK> Right, but no examples of it being missed were  provided.
<rgreening> maybe we should file bugs against kde then submit patches for review against the bugs (assuming we havent already opened kde bugs)
<ScottK> rgreening: For what?
<rgreening> well if the powerdevil notification is in question, file a bug/wishlist against it upstream I guess
<rgreening> then once filed it's easier to work with maybe
<rgreening> of course I seem to be batting zero on suggestions this week...
<ScottK> Did you miss the "hey I'm about to suspend" notification?
<seele> ScottK: if someone gives me 5k then i can find out, but that seems like a waste of money for such a minor feature
<rgreening> heh
<seele> actually, might need 10k, it would have to be statistically significant
<ScottK> seele: Right, well I don't care which one we use nearly as much as I care about not being stuck with a patch forever.
<ScottK> "Ayatana will maintain it" doesn't much comfort me.
<nixternal> i took a nap from 5pm until 9:30pm...I am ready for work!
<ScottK> Riddell and ryanakca: I went ahead and announced the move of KDE 4.2.4 to jaunty-backports on kubuntu.org since we got bitched at for not doing so before.  Feel free to improve it.
<ScottK> Crap.  Just upgraded my laptop to karmic and black screen after login (just the mouse).
<ScottK> Suggestions welcome.
<user321> http://tinyurl.com/yatepls
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm going to bed, but any suggestions for black screen after login on upgrade from Jaunty are quite welcome.
<jussi01> ScottK: I had a problem with settings after upgrade, moved .kde and all was fine
<ScottK> jussi01: Thanks.  I'll try that after the "you've rebooted too many times" fsck gets done.
<jussi01> hrm, Ive been running karmic for a while on this lappy, and sound has been a constant issue. It works ok, except for when a sound needs to be played, I get a "tick" sound (like a mike being plugged in?) and the mute light flashes. it then goes on to play the sound - however, if the sound is too short like a skype login or so, you get just the tick and mute flash
<jussi01> any suggestions?
<ScottK> jussi01: No luck with moving .kde.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<jussi01> ScottK: hrm, curious.
<jussi01> ok, I reported the phonon bug I mentioned before: bug 438556 maybe one for dtchen ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438556 in phonon "Phonon Ticks when opening/playing a sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438556
<ach> ScottK: about bug 432521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432521 in kdebase-workspace "kdm does not restart X server (that crashed on logout)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432521
<ach> ScottK: I agree with our comment in #4.    Bug in #3 is more important.   For whatever reason it looks like I can't change subject/desc too. I assume the reason is I'm too stupid to find the right button :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have patched kdebluetooth as requested...
<Tonio_> may I upload directly and you review as an archive admin ;)
<neversfelde> mhh, kdepim is untranslated after upgrade of some language packs :/
<markey> is there a way to disable apport completely?
<markey> I've disabled it once, but it still tries to open
<sebas> markey: there's an init script afaik
<sebas> Not sure if that will disable apport, but it might break it enough so you don't see it
<ScottK> ach: It's a but that the current LP doesn't work with Konqueror for changing bug descriptions.
<ScottK> Riddell: My laptop is still dead after upgrade, so hints are welcome.
<Riddell> ScottK: what's in .dmrc ?
<Riddell> does startx work?
<ScottK> Looking
<Riddell> can you use a fallback session to get a terminal and start kde bits one by one to see what's not starting
<Riddell> what's in .xsession-errors?
<ScottK> Gotta boot it first
<ScottK> .dmrc has [Desktop]
<ScottK> Session=default
<ScottK> Riddell: The only error in .xsession-errors is "/usr/bin/xmodmap: unable to open file '/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu.xmodmap' for reading
<ScottK> Then "/usr/bin/xmodmap: 1 error encountered, aborting."
<ScottK> The rest is mostly stuff like "kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_kconf_update.so
<ScottK> Trying startx now
<ScottK> Riddell: startx doesn't even get to the login screen.  It switches to a black screen with just a mouse.
<ScottK> I can confirm that kubuntu.xmodmap is not there in k-d-s.
<Nightrose> Riddell: hey :) Harald said you can add me to a google doc i might be interested in
<Nightrose> or JontheEchidna
<ScottK> Riddell: Fixed.  Somehow I had openbox installed on the box too.  Purging that fixed it.
<Riddell> well that's just asking for trouble :)
<Riddell> Nightrose: umm, did he give any clue as to which?
<Nightrose> Riddell: future plans afaik
<Riddell> maybe you'd like to join our monthly wholesale food order and buy a pallet of sweetcorn?
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Riddell> hmm, don't see any google doc about that
<Nightrose> sure
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> will have to wait until he is back at a proper computer then
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Go go beta testers! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Brr, Beta Freeze, Feature and UI Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<ScottK> Riddell: All is not happy.  If I boot via the recovery session and manually sudo kdm start, it works.  Normal boot, I don't even get to the login screen.  Suggestions?
<ScottK> I did move my .kde away and no help.
<ach> ScottK: I did dist-upgrade and reboot and kdm starts file.  Try:   initclt list |grep kdm    Maybe kdm is  not started because of upstart thinks dependecies are missing?
<rgreening> Riddell: is there a place we can start collecting ideas/todos for Lucid? Or do you have any suggestions? I have some ideas I'd like to start writing down and not forget them...
<rgreening> or prefererence...
<rgreening> Riddell: how about https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs (like we did for Jaunty)
<ScottK> ach: Thanks.
<ach> uh, and now is wireless doesn't work anymore.  knetworkmanger does not react when I click in the wpa2 wlan
<ScottK> ach: It says kdm stop/waiting.  Is that normal?
<ScottK> No, it's not
<ScottK> Good clue.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Any suggestions?
<ScottK> rgreening: Fix my laptop before you start worrying about the next release.
<ach> ScottK: check you've ubuntu14 rev of kdm.  There was a fix to now conflict/Breaks with new usplash
<ScottK> Looks like maybe i have 13
<ScottK> agateau: How do I tell quassel to use the indicator?
<agateau> ScottK: there should be an option somewhere
 * agateau starts Karmic Quassel
<ScottK> agateau: I didn't find it.
<ach> konversation patched too for new indicator?
<agateau> ach: yes
<ScottK> Yes.
<agateau> it's in Interface / Notifications
<agateau> there is an ugly check box in the bottom
<agateau> (shame on me)
<Tonio_> ScottK: can you approve and let uploads to main go in ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have a patched kdebluetooth waiting
<ScottK> Tonio_: No.  That needs ubuntu-release approval.  Unless it's beta critical, it needs to wait
<Tonio_> ScottK: kk
<Tonio_> critical I'(d say no, but we'll receive compains about that :)
<Sput> ScottK / agateau: actually, with KDE integration, there should be a checkbox in KDE's "Configure Notifications"
<Tonio_> ScottK: any idea what's the status of boot splash ?
<Sput> ah right, no, it's only in Interface /Notifications
 * Sput confuzzled
<ScottK> Which I don't see it.
<ScottK> Tonio_: No.
<Sput> it's *not* in "Configure Notifications"
<ScottK> I don't see it at all.
<Sput> hmmm, I can't test :)
<neversfelde> I cannot see it either
<Sput> sure it's built with ayatana support (check the configure messages)?
<ScottK> agateau: Can you look into this?  I need to get my laptop fixed and get to $WORK.
<agateau> It's here for me, did you look at Quassel configure dialog or at the generic "Configure notification" dialog
<agateau> ?
<agateau> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> agateau: Both
<rgreening> agateau: I dont see it here either. What version of quassel and are you running a local build or from the main archive
<neversfelde> both here :)
<agateau> rgreening: local build, need to distupgrade
 * agateau tries installed package
<agateau> ooooh
 * rgreening think the patch isnt in
<ScottK> ach: You called it.  I updated and it worked.
<agateau> when built with KDE support, the page where I added my checkbox is not here
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like my upgrade problem was solved by the current kdm.  I guess I upgraded slightly too soon.
<ScottK> So I can confirm that last upload was really needed.
<rgreening> #IFDEF agateau #define PATCH=0 #ENDIF
 * agateau adds an entry to his TODO list
<ach> ScottK: good, but still same on logout: no greeter.  I can see kdm_greeter is started + 2 dbus instances but no login prompt.  So maybe dbus is blocking for whatever reason?
<ScottK> There's an open bug on that.
<ach> ScottK: yes, I filed this bug ;)
<ScottK> I think Riddell had some ideas about it, but I'm not sure what.
<rgreening> Riddell: I started this page for ... so we can keep track of ideas for upcoming UDS... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs
<ScottK> It's on the list of stuff that we know has to get fixed before release.
<ScottK> rgreening: Start with "Make translations no suck"
<Sput> agateau: hmmm, from my cursory glance on the code it should be there, but maybe we do something fancy with KDE's native dialog :)
<rgreening> ScottK: I thought that was addressed for Karmic
<ScottK> rgreening: Only progress.  We don't appear to be all the way to "Not suck".
<rgreening> ok
 * rgreening adds translations to spec list to write
<agateau> Sput: ok
<ach> ScottK: good that Riddell has some ideas, I run out of them.  So I spend my time why I no longer can connect anymore to the wpa2 wireless here.
<ScottK> ach: OK.  I'm connected to wpa2 right now.
<Riddell> ach: try killall knetworkmanager; rm ~/.kde/share/config/network*; knetworkmanager
<Riddell> rgreening: good idea
<ScottK> Is KDE 4.3.2 scheduled?
<JontheEchidna> It's due to be tagged October 1st
<JontheEchidna> and released the 6th
<JontheEchidna> leaving 9 days before final freeze
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> Where do I find the option to turn the "Ayatana" notifications on?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: inside the system tray settings dialog
<ScottK> That seems obscure.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome.
<txwikinger_work> Anybody an idea what the problem could be that cut&paste on kde apps doesn't work anymore, but on the other one it still does?
<ScottK> agateau: It seems with your notifications enabled visual notifications get queued up, but audible ones don't so they get out of sync.
<agateau> ScottK: wow
<agateau> not sure i can do something for this
<agateau> :/
<ScottK> It does seem a bit odd since they don't relate.
<ScottK> One is wondering what the ping was for.
<agateau> I can see how it is a problem,
<agateau> but right now a notification goes this way: app -> knotify,
<agateau> if it's a sound knotify plays it
<agateau> if it's a bubble it sends it to plasma
<agateau> since my code is in plasma,
<seele_> maco: ping
<agateau> I do not have access to the sound part
<ScottK> So this is a good piece of architectural feedback for KDE when they implement something to stop flooding
<agateau> indeed
<txwikinger_work> Isn't the Desktop experience team involved with such things?
<ScottK> txwikinger_work: Who does agateau work for?
<txwikinger_work> :D
<agateau> quizz time!
<ScottK> I think there is at most a zero percent chance of Ayatana notifications getting adopted by KDE as long as they are actionless, but there are still points of useful feedback that can and should be given to KDE.
<maco> seele_: pong
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is it on purpose that Konversation's systray icon is absent?
<Riddell> that's the upstream default setting
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Last I used it, I remebered it being there.
<ScottK> Thanks
<Riddell> anyone tried encrypted home directory in karmic?
<ScottK> I'll try it on my netbook if I get time to do a reinstall for beta testing.
 * rgreening is expecting 2xmini10v oct12th
<neversfelde> Riddell: I am currently installin kne with that option
<Riddell> neversfelde: it crashed for me when using it with OEM install so let me know what happens
<JontheEchidna> agateau: I think bug 437999 is another indicator crasher (this is with your fix from the other day)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437999 in kdepim "kontact crashed with SIGSEGV on start" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437999
<agateau> JontheEchidna: oh
 * agateau looks
<JontheEchidna> thanks :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: no problem here. I can install OEm in a vm, if that is needed (and it works in karmic)?
<Riddell> it works otherwise
 * hunger just reported a bug about powerdevil not being able to set backlight brightness.
<hunger> It should work according to the kde bugtracker... so maybe it is something in the xorg or kernel layer instead of kdebase.
<Riddell> mm that could be anywhere between linux, udev, hal, X, solid and powerdevil
<ScottK> More love for the powerdevil patch: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2009/09/why-distributions-shouldnt-ship-development-versions/
<hunger> Riddell: I know:-) My hope was that someone had an idea on how to debug this.
<Riddell> mm, that's painful, I wrote a response in a comment but he hasn't approved it
<hunger> xbacklight does not work either, so it probably is not kdebase per se.
<neversfelde> the translation on this system is in chaos, anyone ese having problems with this?
<neversfelde> seems to happen after upgrading with the last language packs
<Riddell> translations were mostly ok when I tested yesterday
<Riddell> I'll test it when I do the alternate CDs
<yuriy> if translations are severely broken in beta, we're gonna get a lot of crap
<neversfelde> I'll try it on my netbook
<davmor2> Riddell: just syncing the kub cd's now
<hunger> How should a display backlight show up in HAL?
 * hunger can not find anything containing back in hal-device output (except for network related stuff).
<Riddell> I have.. udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_backlight' info.addons = {'hald-addon-generic-backlight'} (string list)
<hunger> Nothing like that here... so it is hal or below.
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't think comments are moderated on that blog.  Mine appeared immediately.
<ScottK> Did the final IRC decision get made yet?
<ScottK> I think we'll need to stick with Quassel on netbook as the Konversation config dialogue doesn't fit on 576 tall display
<hunger> Ah, looks like I need a special kernel module for this:-/
<seele_> ScottK: re martin's blog, with the way he wrote it he makes it sound like kubuntu ships that way, not that you are preparing a seperate installation for it
<seele_> people can install regular kubuntu if they want
<ScottK> seele_: True.  We had a decent dialgoue in the comments
<ScottK> seele_: I think he's totally right on powerdevil though.
<ScottK> agateau: Did you not implement the longer notification for longer text?  seele_'s message ^^^ was on a notification for me and I coulnd't read it all before it went away.
<agateau> ScottK: I did, but maybe the algorithm needs some adjustment
<ScottK> agateau: It didn't seem to last any longer than normal.
<agateau> ScottK: could be a bug (I tend to produce those from time to time) :)
 * agateau checks it's actually implemented
<agateau> ScottK: oups, it's not
<agateau> adding to my TODO
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> agateau: Whatever opinions I have about notify-osd they will be based on having used it and not just theory.
 * agateau likes this
<ScottK> Please figure out getting the indicator stuff turned on in Quassel so I can try that too.
<agateau> it's in my TODO, but I am busy with Kontact not starting at the moment,
<agateau> which sounds a bit more critical :)
<ScottK> That'd be a higher priority, yes.
 * ach is working mode ignores lower right corner completely and is a fan of dialog in center of screen (helped on e.g. on mac os x several times already.)
<Riddell> neversfelde: translations seem good for me installing from a CD, are you sure you have all the langpacks installed? what language are you looking at?
<neversfelde> Riddell: german and everything is ok on my netbook
<neversfelde> seems to be a problem with this machine
<agateau> Riddell: JontheEchidna: uploaded a new patchset for kmail to fix  437999
<agateau> http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/indicate/kmail-4.3.1-20090929.tar.bz2
<agateau> have to go
<ScottK> ach: Needs to be solved upstream (the powerdevel thing).
<Guest50779> hello i am having keyboard problems in KDE, in  gnome it works, only in kde i can type nothing. even the virtual keyboard does not work
<nixternal> Riddell: desktop meeting and your name was mentioned
<rickspencer3> Riddell, desktop team meeting?
<seele_> rickspencer3: are you still looking to move back to DC?
<rickspencer3> seele, in team meeting atm, but not really, why?
<seele_> rickspencer3: just wondering, you mentioned it a while ago
<rickspencer3> seele, we did some serious house hunting, but then decided that moving is a pita, and we decided to wait for a sign
<seele_> rickspencer3: oh well. maybe you'll get one some day :)
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Which planet?
<apachelogger> all o'em
<Daskreech> Oooh there is akubuntu drama on planet gnome?
 * Daskreech heads on over
 * apachelogger puts on his ninja uwagi and goes on war path
<apachelogger> http://news.cnet.com/8301-30684_3-10363025-265.html
<pvandewyngaerde> how can i troubleshoot keyboard input issues ?? i have no X keyboard input in kde,   but it works in gnome
<neversfelde> Riddell: a user in the german forum confirmed problems with the translations after the last upgrade
<neversfelde> every test installation I did was ok, so probably a problem with upgraded systems
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> translations
<hunger> karmic does work pretty well for me today by the way.
<hunger> All the important stuff works.
 * hunger has not tried the netbook edition, that was to annoying the last time he tried it.
<apachelogger> at least some nice words :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica dent !kubuntu teaser: Project Timelord (name not approved yet)
<kubotu> status updated
<daskreech> apachelogger: other than the kwin kickup  What is the kubuntu blowup on the planet?
<apachelogger> comments on nixternals blog
<apachelogger> kubuntu not getting any attention blog
<daskreech> ok
<apachelogger> previous kubuntu translations sux blogs
<daskreech> well how much  canonical attention is it getting
<daskreech> Well they do
<daskreech> Kubuntu gets attention just not vocally from the people who vocally say they officailly support it
<apachelogger> as if anyone would care about that if the product was awesome enough
<Sput> ScottK: you could try putting the following in quasselclient.conf:
<Sput> [Notification]
<Sput> Indicator\Enabled=true
<Sput> maybe that works
<Sput> (after restarting Quassel)
<daskreech> apachelogger: Mindshare is the currency for FOSS projects
<ScottK> Sure.
<daskreech> That and participation.
<daskreech> Being awesome will still get you left as dead after a while
 * apachelogger does not see how kubuntu is awesome though :P
<daskreech> :-)
<ScottK> Sput: Does it matter where in the file it goes?
<apachelogger> ScottK: no
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<Sput> ScottK: no, but you should make sure you don't already have a [Notification] section
<ScottK> OK
<Sput> (and obviously it should be places in between/after other sections ;-))
<Sput> *placed
<daskreech> apachelogger: Ah and The Kubuntu is irresponsible post has been nearly retracted
<apachelogger> daskreech: which one would that be?
<daskreech> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2009/09/why-distributions-shouldnt-ship-development-versions/
<apachelogger> daskreech: there are larger things at works to get martin that pissed though
<ScottK> Would someone ping me please....
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ping
<Sput> ScottK:  sure
<daskreech> ScottK: pung
<ScottK> Thanks
<daskreech> Does Kubuntu have a list of challenges facing Kubuntu ?
<claydoh> sooo all distributions should only allow what upstream dictates?
<daskreech> claydoh: I doubt he's saying that
<claydoh> maybe a little
<apachelogger> daskreech: Kubuntu's challenge numero uno: Kubuntu
<daskreech> apachelogger: State it in terms of teh objectives of Kubuntu
<daskreech> the
<apachelogger> pardon?
<apachelogger> ScottK: dropped you a mail
 * ScottK is in a meeting, but will try to get a look at it.
<ScottK> Sput: No luck.
<Sput> ScottK: hmmm, well, I'm delegating this to agateau then :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Fair enough.
<Sput> notifications in KDE-mode get some special treatment to keep them consistent
<apachelogger> ScottK: sure, nothing that needs immediate action
<apachelogger> only somewhat immediate ;)
 * Sput has plans to rewrite everything notification-related for 0.6 anyways
<seele_> sebas: ping
<sebas> seele_: pong
<daskreech> apachelogger: If there are challenges facing kubuntu it has to be challeneges that prevent it from achieving it's directive as a distro
<apachelogger> daskreech: well, what is the directive anyway?
<daskreech> so have the challenges framed as an obstacle to acheiving that
<daskreech> Note: We don't know our objective Challenge number one :)
<seele_> what do you mean we dont know our objective? our objective is to deliver a user-friendly KDE distribution with a focus on home users more than corporate users
<pgquiles> ScottK: ping
<apachelogger> seele_: do we do that now?
 * apachelogger coughs about konqueror being broken for all of $user websites
<ScottK> pgquiles: Pong, but I'm in a meeting, so I can't give you much attention.
<pgquiles> ScottK: ok, ping me back when you are done
 * ScottK will endevour to remember
<claydoh> heck, I first tried out Kubuntu because it was a single-cd, kde-only distro
<daskreech> seele_: :-)
<apachelogger> claydoh: I am merely suggesting that we are not true to our supposed objective at times
<claydoh> so where can we find these objectives laid out? Or maybe we have too many of them?
<daskreech> apachelogger: All websites is a strong statement but agreed teh Web browser solution is an issue what is the problem facing shipping a user friendly kde browser?
<apachelogger> we cannot find them :)
<apachelogger> here begins the fun
<claydoh> do-over! :)
<daskreech> claydoh: We have one objective. We are trying to see what issues we have in getting to that objective
 * claydoh 's head spins
<apachelogger> daskreech: well, does the user benefit from having a kde browser
<apachelogger> meaning does it have to be a kde browser for the sake of being a kde-only distribution
<claydoh> as a user, I happen to use Konqueror 99%
<apachelogger> that is another thing
<apachelogger> do we always make decissions on what is best for the target audience or what is best for us :P
<daskreech> apachelogger: Yes
 * apachelogger might remind that the amount of SRUs done on KDE packages is towards 0
<daskreech> Why is that?
<apachelogger> obviously not because we think that the target audience would benefit from a working product
<apachelogger> ...it would seem
<daskreech> Obviously :)
<seele_> apachelogger: i dont knwo if we do that now, but afaik that is our goal
<apachelogger> seele_: yeah, it is a pretty bad definition though, since it can be overriden at any given point
<daskreech> how so?
<apachelogger> as I tried to outline :)
<seele_> you mean because it isn't written down or because there is a hand with control over what we do?
<daskreech> SRU thing is a issue. Rather than saying it's obvious what the problem is maybe we can find out if tha's so?
<apachelogger> seele_: because we do not control ourselfs what we do, and we cant do that because the objective is rather unprecise
<apachelogger> no matter whether written down or not, there is a lot of interpretation available for the stated objective
<daskreech> apachelogger: How would you differentiate what is good for the user and good for us?
<daskreech> Where us is the distro of course :)
<apachelogger> daskreech: I'd like to use the term target audience ... currently I am not sure target audience matches users though
<apachelogger> anyway, since everything should be seen from a 'what use does it have for the target audience' POV
<apachelogger> what use does having no KDE 3 apps on the CD have?
<apachelogger> I mean, I am all for saving CD space for the sake of more translations, then again I look at the translations and rather have none on the CD at all, because some of them were quite embarassing at times
<apachelogger> so I doubt translations could be used as an argument here
<apachelogger> while I am at it, I might add that AFAIK lang-packs still ship KDE 3 translations as well...
<daskreech> ok
<ScottK> Jaunty has jad exactly two SRUs.  They are still in proposed, not accepted.
 * ScottK checked every KDE core package when he backported KDE 4.2.4.
<bbigras> :( policykit-kde crashed while testing the karmic test iso in oem mode. can't update with kpackagekit, I think it's the same bug as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/438667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438667 in kdebase-workspace "Policykit-kde crashes when using Kpackagekit" [Undecided,New]
<daskreech> apachelogger: well we have an inheritance to be available for as many languages as possible. Part of the Human thing from Ubuntu
<daskreech> apachelogger: also what is your definition of target audience?
<firephoto> as a user the biggest issue i see with the SRU process is that it is a process. if a kde x.y.2 is released to replace x.y.1 then it should just happen as an update.
<apachelogger> daskreech: not defined ATM
<apachelogger> part of the problem
<firephoto> to not update it is to tell KDE upstream their work isn't good enough.
<apachelogger> firephoto: working on that see, mailing list
<firephoto> yea. i know. but this is a many year process of working on. ;)
<apachelogger> tell me about it
<apachelogger> also a many year process to get translations working ;)
<daskreech> Is part of that problem that when something is slated as supported in a repo changes or new versions are viewed as suspect?
<claydoh> all I need is a distro with kde and both wobbly windows and the slide-back effect :D
<daskreech> Is part of that problem that when something is slated as supported in a repo, then changes or new versions are viewed as suspect?
<apachelogger> yes, technically any new version could introduce regressions, which is generally not that much of an advantage to get it into the updates repo
<ScottK> firephoto: We did deploy 4.1.x updates to intrepid-updates.  Due to KDE mistakenly aiming at Qt 4.4 for KDE 4.2, there was no way we could do it for Jaunty.  I'm working on a plan for Karmic.
<daskreech> so what would we like for a KDE x.x.x+1 version ?
<claydoh> isn't this something we have to inherit from Ubuntu? do they have SRU's for new Gnome versions?
<daskreech> A fast track testing or a exception to the normal skepticism ?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I do want the updates in -updates.  We can review and test in PPA -> proposed -> updates
<apachelogger> aye, that is what I want too :)
<ScottK> Now that KDE has a sane plan for Qt alignment, it should be achievable.
<firephoto> I just think it takes more confidence and a willing to fix regressions even after the fact. obvious regressions usually have obvious fixes but the process slows the fixes from seeing the users.
<ScottK> firephoto: We did that successfully for 3.5.10 and 4.1.3/4.  It just wasn't possible for 4.2 due to Qt version mismatch.
<bbigras> In the installation process, when seeing the preview of my keyboard layout, some keys are shown with a square caracther instead of the real key. http://imagebin.ca/view/4ZAJbsF.html Should this be reported as a bug and added in my review?
<davmor2> Riddell: kick back an relax for a bit dude I'll blitz alternate for you ;)
<daskreech> ok so is there value in having this list of challenges somewhere public for  discussion?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> working on it
<cbr> hi
<cbr> i can't see pidgin's icon in kde systray
<cbr> who's to blame?
<daskreech> Ronald Regan!
<cbr> okay
<cbr> let me at him
<daskreech> which KDE and which pidgin?
<cbr> karmic's latest
<cbr> well, i dont have all the kde packages at highest revision prolly
<daskreech> Probably pidgin
<ScottK> I think it's on purpose.
<JontheEchidna> yeah: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/1:2.6.1-2ubuntu1
<ScottK> I think you're supposed to have a message indicator that means you don't  need it.
<ScottK> BTW, why is Kmail MI stuff on by default?
<neversfelde> mhh, I downloaded all missing language packs with qt-language-selector --mode install and set the system to german with qt-languagle-selector --mode select, I guess it should be german now :)
<Quintasan> hmm I think bringing some copies of my GPG key to UDS would be a good idea
 * Quintasan has lost several keys so far
<neversfelde> meh, still a mixture of english and german :(
<davmor2> Riddell: ScottK: are you having issues with kubuntu getting to kdm?
<pgquiles> ScottK: still in the meeting?
<ScottK> davmor2: Not anymore.  I was on one update previous to the current one.
<ScottK> pgquiles: Yes.
<davmor2> ah no just a slight delay weird
<ScottK> The one before was broken, I just mistakenly upgraded off of a stale mirror.
<tester_> Hello this is me this is from quassel just to see if it works
<davmor2> yeap
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: fixing that grammar error in the doc. I started to write one thing then decided to write it another way
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: hehe ok - just delete my comment then
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: btw, in a list if you press enter then hit tab, the comment becomes a fancy second-level bullet point
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ;-)
 * JontheEchidna is a bit ocd about such things
<JontheEchidna> watching the document update in front of you is pretty neat
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<a|wen> anybody else noticed kdm not starting with the login-screen, but with the kde-splash stuck at the first step? only happens on first start; after logout or restarting kdm it works fine
<nixternal> yes I have
<nixternal> been happening for a couple of weeks now
<a|wen> i'm rarely restarting so haven't noticed before a few days ago, and wanted to verify that it happened regularly ... could it have anything to do with the upstart conversion of kdm? can't think of anything else
<JontheEchidna> It's meant to be our equivalent of xsplash. the splash is supposed to turn on early in the boot process to replace usplash
<JontheEchidna> I am not quite sure how much of it all is implemented, nor how well
<neversfelde> I have to press Enter during the start 3 times, and I don't know why :)
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: so the standard login-splash should also show prior to the login-screen?
<neversfelde> screen is black and logs are quiet
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: until we get a better theme, currently it is using "Default" which is the hard disk icon from the current login splash
<a|wen> ahh, makes sense why it is there then ;) ... only problem is then, that it appears just after the login-screen has been show (overtaking its place) and not at the beginning of the boot process
<neversfelde> bilbo was renamed to blogilo, because of some trademark problems. Should we rename it after beta freeze, too?
<a|wen> neversfelde: it's in universe and not on any cd's afaik, so shouldn't collide with the freeze ... and we should probably rename it; but i'm no expert on that stuff
<JontheEchidna> On one hand, we probably don't want legal trouble. But on the other hand it wouldn't be good to change the package name while the current release is still called Bilbo Blogger
<neversfelde> I am not sure, because version 1.0 was released under the name bilbo and the tarball is still called bilbo-1.0
<a|wen> but the content of the tarball changed?
<neversfelde> no
<neversfelde> I do not think so
<a|wen> okay, so no official release with the new name yet... do we know if they have any plans to do that soon?
<neversfelde> a|wen: I will ask, but I doubt that, because things are going to be merged to kdepim
<a|wen> neversfelde: would be nice, if they did... do they have a VCS where the name-change is committed in one or a number of revisions; then we could probably grab from there
<nixternal> a|wen: it was occurring before the kde->upstart conversion
<neversfelde> oh, it is already in KDE svn
<nixternal> neversfelde: either rename it or remove it
<nixternal> this happened before, though I can't remember which app it was, and it had to be changed immediately
<a|wen> nixternal: yeah ... seems the splash should be there; just occurs to late
<neversfelde> nixternal: probably upstream can release a 1.0.1 under the new name, that would be the easiest solution?
<nixternal> ya, they need to do so honestly
<nixternal> don't know why they haven't yet
<neversfelde> I'll ask the devs
<ScottK> neversfelde: I wouldn't worry about renaming bilbo
<ScottK> neversfelde: I think it's already been merged into kdepim
<neversfelde> ScottK: seems so
<ScottK> nixternal: It was gaim -> pidgin before.
<ScottK> Unless someone complains to us, I think we shouldn't worry about it.
<nixternal> oooh, I wasn't even thinking about that one, but you are right
<neversfelde> yes, that's the same problem
<ScottK> We are using the name upstream released it under.  If they do a release with a different name, then we might consider it.
<neversfelde> sounds good for me
<neversfelde> upstream said that it is ok, if we leave the name as it is. Next bilbo release will be with KDE 4.4., because it needs new kblog
<neversfelde> we need a normalize-audio patch for k3b, it is in debian. Is it the better way to only import that one patch or do a whole merge? importing many patches would be risky, or not?
<Riddell> neversfelde: post beta is a time for minimal changes only, so only that patch
<neversfelde> Riddell: k
<bbigras> oh crap, I just realised I reviewed the iso in the ubuntu section instead of kubuntu
<davmor2> bbigras: that's a firing squad offence that ;)
<ScottK> So that would explain the policykit-kde bug on the Ubuntu test result
<bbigras> yes :( I'm updating my iso and going to test it a second time and report it at the right place.
<ScottK> claydoh: Doing release notes for the beta?
<bbigras> Should I contact someone about this or is any of you able to fix it?
<ScottK> I mentioned it.
<claydoh> ScottK: sure, its Oct1, correct?
<ScottK> No need to worry about it.
<ScottK> claydoh: If that's Thursday, yes.
<claydoh> yup
<neversfelde> what do we do with packages that do not build?
<neversfelde> oh, I have many questions today :)
<ScottK> neversfelde: Fix them
<neversfelde> ScottK: I tried, but I did not have any success. I wrote a mail to the author, but did not get an answer so far. Probably someone else should have a look at kid3, it is an important application for some users.
<ScottK> neversfelde: Send a mail to ubuntu-devel and explain the problem, what you tried, and ask for help.
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok, will do after beta. I wrote the mail to upstream yesterday, so they probably need some time.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> neversfelde: Also check Debian BTS.
<neversfelde> ScottK: already did, no fix there
<neversfelde> I think it is a problem with taglib 1.6
<neversfelde> and mp4 support enabled in kubuntu
#kubuntu-devel 2009-09-30
<claydoh> ScottK: any particular tidbits to change/add to the release notes?
<claydoh> I'll update the netbook section, update the screenshot
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Urgh.  Gone.
<neversfelde> mhh, I never got in touch with cdbs simple patchsys before. Is it enough to do a cdbs-edit-patch <patchname> to add a new patch? Build log says, that the new patch succeeded.
<seele> hmm.. did i get pinged?
<seele> oh, seele_ did
<ScottK> neversfelde: That's all it takes.  You can add <oldpatch> after that if you want to apply it after another existing patch.
<neversfelde> I am trying to port a patch from quilt ot simple-patchsys. idid not work and a second try causes FTBS. I guess I should have a sleep and look at it tomotrrow a second time :). Thanks ScottK for your help.
<nixternal> talk about a brainfart, I sat here staring at the d-i trying to remember how to install sid :)
 * neversfelde switched to ubuntu, even for server
<neversfelde> and is still not sleeping^^
<ScottK> Relevant for the k3b discussion: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2009/09/why-distributions-shouldnt-ship-development-versions/#comment-5991
<usr> Hello
<usr> About Alpha software and Kubuntu 9.10...
<usr> - About Kaffeine for KDE 4: I don't test it, but SMPlayer is a good
<usr> alternative at now (better than VLC, in my opinion). As VLC, it doesn't have
<usr> the best integration with KDE, but it has the same integration as the
<usr> calculator application that is included in Kubuntu: SpeedCrunch.
<usr> Other option is offer the stable version of Kaffeine (KDE 3 version),
<usr> because Dragon Player is too simple (moreover, also sometimes it has
<usr> difficulty walking and backward through the videos, but SMPlayer works
<usr> seamlessly with any video (and Kaffeine for KDE 3 also, of course).
<usr> - About K3b for KDE 4: It isn't ready. Please use KDE 3 version. The diary
<usr> use must be the primordial reason for any O.S. and K3b for KDE 4 isn't a
<usr> diary use application.
<usr> - About SpeedCrunch: KCal has a better integration with KDE, SpedCrunch is
<usr> "Qt only", so, like another user says, I also prefer KCalc.
<usr> ...another option is to use Brasero (the GTK+ libraries are already in the CD
<usr> for OO.org) instead of K3b (leaving K3b-kde3 in the repositories, of
<usr> course); to avoid overloading the CD with KDE 3 libraries.
<usr> For the future (and present): In the stable versions of the distro, use always stable versions of the applications. Let the other versions to the beta testers, not for end users who just want to use the computer.
<usr> Thanks for listening.
<JontheEchidna> ...diary use application?
<JontheEchidna> whoa, openoffice does drag gtk on to the CD
<JontheEchidna> via openoffice.org-core
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: hrmm, that is interesting then
<nixternal> usr's idea about brasero might be an option since they are already there
<nixternal> that's sad about k3b though, as it used to be one of the top apps for everyone, no matter their DE people were using it big time
<JontheEchidna> brasero'd bring in a buncha gnome stuff even if libgtk is already installed
<yuriy> well, if we have to have gtk, i think nm-applet would be nice. but I think something is broken if OO is pulling it in.
<JontheEchidna> ^that would also bring in a lot of gnome stuff :(
<JontheEchidna> 2.3 MB archive files which are 24 MB installed. Dunno which figure matters most for the isos
<ScottK> Gnome != Gtk
<ScottK> Is k3b so bad as it is?
<JontheEchidna> not that I've seen, actually
<ScottK> If Mandriva is shipping it and that's where the upstream works, that's a decent sign.
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: you sure, without recommends?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: recommends get pulled onto the CDs
<ScottK> Yep
<yuriy> oh it does depend on keyring anyways. nvm.
<JontheEchidna> upstream does call it alpha, despite what markus says: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/K3b?content=9875
<ScottK> yuriy: The new knm is working pretty well for me.
<yuriy> ScottK: does it list wireless networks in the menu?
<yuriy> bug 433460
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433460 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "Nearby Wireless Networks no longer displayed in menu of tray icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433460
<ScottK> Let me go look (not at that box)
<yuriy> knm seems to occasionally work, but the interface always feels like it doesn't do anything (clicking things in the menu, other than manage connections)
<yuriy> as for kaffeine, if it's not stable (which is a shame, i'd like to have it in) I think we should stick to dragonplayer
<ScottK> I didn't have any problems with it, but I didn't use it a lot either.
<yuriy> I use it regularly and basically it works. occasionally it would be nice to have a playlist and it does have some trouble seeking.
<ScottK> Which is "it"?
<claydoh> kaffeine gets my vote, dragon can't ff/rewind well
<JontheEchidna> Of the few crashes that ever were reported against dragon player, I don't believe there were ever any duplicates. This one for Kaffeine has 3 (bug 422183)
<ScottK> claydoh: I need to add some words on "this is just a tech preview, full KDE Netbook in KDE 4.4" in the netbook section.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422183 in kaffeine "kaffeine crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422183
<ScottK> yuriy: The KNM thing is a design change.  You click on connect to another network to get the list.
<ScottK> I'll write in the bug.
<claydoh> ScottK: yes, I think I will also get or borrow a newer screenshot
<claydoh> ScottK: looks nice
<JontheEchidna> The on in ScottK/s blog looks nice
<ScottK> claydoh: See my last post on planet for a current one.
<yuriy> ScottK: yes i discovered that today. after not noticing it for weeks. major usability issue IMO
<claydoh> ScottK: :)
<yuriy> ScottK: I expected "connect to other network" to be for hidden ssids
<ScottK> yuriy: Then you expect wrong ....
<JontheEchidna> Having gtk means that we can make gtk2-engines-qtcurve depend on {shlib:Depends} again
<JontheEchidna> and then sync, once debian updates
<JontheEchidna> then we won't have to worry about uploading a new qtcurve every week all through the first half of the dev cycle
<yuriy> ScottK: the applet is there on a laptop so you can connect to the network, whereever you are.  Available networks should be right there.  If you have to go through some dialogs to even see the network it's done wrong, and the applet is almost useless.  I find any interface that forces you to "set up" a network, other than as part of the connection process after you click on it (i.e. encryption key)
<yuriy> Windows Vista is the worst at this, btw, but KDE4 versions of KNM have been pretty bad as well
<yuriy> however, if it'll actually see and connect to encrypted networks, i'm happy with it for now
<ScottK> yuriy: I agree, but "I don't agree with the design" is a different kind of issue than "incomplete crap that crashes all the time".
<ScottK> yuriy: I'm connected using it through wpa right now.
<yuriy> ScottK: didn't say crashes, I said "major usability problem"
<yuriy> ScottK: oh and "it" above was dragonplayer
<ScottK> Right, OK.
<ScottK> I'd say we used Dragon player so far in Intrepid/Jaunty and so we ought to stick with it until we have a solid reason to move.
<ScottK> Kaffeine being "back" would be a good reason, but it seems they didn't quite get there.
<ScottK> People will bitch either way, so we just need to make our best decision.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: BTW, thanks for bringing this up.  It's a good discussion to have.
<ScottK> In the meantime, bluetooth is still FUBAR on KDE.
<JontheEchidna> It looks like it needed discussed, too. I was surprised how fast people were responding
 * yuriy wonders what bluetooth is supposed to do that's been so FUBAR, considering his mouse has been working the whole time except for a couple weeks of Intrepid
<ScottK> yuriy: Well that's something.  We may get file transfer back after beta.
<yuriy> hmm I think i'm going to try to go to half of UDS. what do you think, first 3 days or last 3?
<ScottK> First 3.
<yuriy> I think most of the discussion was packed into the first 3 days last time
<yuriy> so that does seem like a good choice
<yuriy> ok I *think* I applied. FF is stuck in some crazy loop between lp and summit.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> yuriy: That's normal.  Just ping jcastro and ask him to check.
<ScottK> "normal" as in it's a known bug
<rgreening_> yeah, there was an oauth bug
<rgreening_> I had the same issue yuriy
<rgreening_> ScottK: yeah, definately Dragon Player for now. I think it's important we cut back on the "appearance" of Kubuntu being Alpha quality..
<rgreening_> I've been updating https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs getting it ready...
<rgreening_> I'd like to be more prepared for UDS this time around. Last time we were all last minute with specs and hence lots of scheduling overlap
<yuriy> rgreening_: I think we need an artwork spec
<rgreening_> yuriy: go for it :)
<rgreening_> make a blueprint, and make kubuntu-members the assignee so we can edit/update it
<rgreening_> yuriy: then add the blueprint to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs
<rgreening_> dont forget to set the sprint to UDS-L
<rgreening_> and add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-L/Discussions also
<rgreening_> :)
<ScottK> rgreening_: Please add something about review all our patches and get them upstreamed, drop them, or have a very good reason why.
<rgreening_> ScottK: I added a note to the packaging placeholder so I remember to add it to the spec when we write it.
<Quintasan> Riddell: lol, dunno if they can do that but if we don't provide dooble with the modules mentioned in dooble.cc then it's not under GPL-2
<jussi01> mornign all
<nixternal> morning jussi01
<jussi01> gday nixternal
 * jussi01 wonders if theres any more info he can add to his bug to make it easier to fix... anyone want to look at bug 438556 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438556 in phonon "Phonon Ticks when opening/playing a sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438556
<nixternal> is it a loud tick?
<jussi01> nixternal: about mid volume I guess, certainly not I have to listen carefully to hear it, but quite pronounced.
<nixternal> i get a very faint knocking sound that I hear on my desktop from time-to-time...sounds like a series of quiet pops
<jussi01> nixternal: hrm, min is a sort of pop.
<jussi01> mine
<jussi01> same as when you plug a mike in or touch a speaker wire
<nixternal> ya, don't think that is phonon honestly, as it happens on my gnome desktop as well... dtchen told me what it was once-upon-a-time
<nixternal> that is the same type of noice I am hearing, but it isn't all that loud...usually it happens when I am doing nothing with the desktop, or at least that is when I notice it
<jussi01> nixternal: hrm, right. well whatever it is it needs fixing... maybe I need to bug dtchen and find out what it is
<nixternal> hehe, no doubt
<nixternal> it has been around, at least for me, jaunty and karmic
<jussi01> nixternal: this happens when a sound is about to be played. like when the interface is opened.
<nixternal> can't remember before then
<jussi01> mine only came on karmic upgrade
<nixternal> hrmm, might be something different then
<jussi01> perhaps. either way, a dtchen opinion would come in handy here.
<jussi01> nixternal: curiousity, are you using same HW as me?
<nixternal> all intel for me
<nixternal> why can't arora tab complete urls like every other browser? it is so damn annoying
<nixternal> otherwise I like using the browser, but that one little thing annoys me
<nixternal> why does the power want to go out at almost 02:00? silly chicago
<nixternal> g'nite all, see ya in a few hours
<jussi01> nini nixternal
<ach> Riddell: my wireless problem: 'normal' wpa/psk works, but a wpa/psk, where a cisco AP decides due to MAC address to which VLAN a device belongs it does not work.   I've stopped knetworkmanger, started nm-applet and I was connected immediately.   As soon as I have time I'll try a fresh user setup with knetworkmanager ...
 * neversfelde thinks about difficult questions for Riddell :)
<davmor2> neversfelde: that easy that is, what is the question to the answer of deep thoughts  answer to life the universe and everything :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<agateau> ScottK: ScottK-desktop: the lack of indicator config ui in Quassel is probably due to the package lacking a build dependency on libindicate-qt-dev
<Riddell> ach: ug, sounds complex
<Riddell> ach: probably best to ask wstephenson
<ach> Riddell: it's same IP everywhere in the Institut
<ach> Riddell: ok, I'll try with fresh user first, then with Will
<ScottK> agateau: OK.  We should have another rc tomorrow, I'll add that then.
<agateau> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought at the last meeting we decided not to enable the indicator stuff by default in KDE apps, but I found it enabled in Kmail after upgrade?
<neversfelde> I am afraid, that the rename normalize to normalize-audio patch for k3b from debian is not working, neither for debian nor for karmic
<neversfelde> probably a problam with k3b itself, because it does not help to set the path manually, too
<neversfelde> that's really not good, because you cannot burn a proper audio cd with karmic
<Riddell> neversfelde: I thought I'd made audio CDs in k3b in karmic
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, it works, but without normalizing the volume of the tracks
<Riddell> ScottK: I said at the time I thought it a silly cludge of a setup
<Riddell> man every time kdebase-workspace compiles I get 100 e-mails from rosetta
<neversfelde> hehe, these mails are really annoying
<Riddell> maybe rosetta could get a message indicator plugin instead :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I know you didn't agree with it, but it's what the community decided.
<Quintasan> hiho
<ghostcube> hullu :)
<dpm> Riddell: I read random comments about problems with translations yesterday in here. I couldn't test them yesterday, since my Kubuntu install got somehow broken after some updates. What's their status?
<dpm> and hi, btw :)
<neversfelde> hi dpm
<dpm> hey neversfelde
<neversfelde> I have mixture of german and english here after the last upgrade of langauge packs, but I cannot reproduce it with another computer
<neversfelde> another user has confirmed, that there are problems
<dpm> neversfelde: in which programs do you have a mixture?
<neversfelde> dpm: all KDE applications are english and sometimes german, firefox and Quassel are german
<ScottK> Quassel doesn't use language packs except for a very few places.
<neversfelde> dolphin is german, systemsettings is english
<neversfelde> and the computer without problems is a fresh install
<ScottK> And the one with problems was upgraded from Jaunty?
<neversfelde> ScottK: it has grub2, so I think I installed karmic here, but that is a few month ago
<hunger> karmic works well for me. All mayor things work, even though my setup is a bit off the norm:-)
<ScottK> neversfelde: What happens if you purge and reinstall kdebase-workspace?
<hunger> The kdm screen sucks at 1024x600 pixels, since it has black bars on both sides, that is the only annoyance I ran into.
<neversfelde> I'll try it
<rgreening> What are we doing about the broken kpackagekit?
<ScottK> neversfelde: I told you wrong, you need to purge/reinstall systemsettings
<ScottK> rgreening: What options do we have?
<rgreening> fixing it
<neversfelde> ScottK: too late, I purged kdebase-workspace*, let's see if it helps :)
<rgreening> who knows the most about kpackagekit?
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> rgreening: What's to know.  It's broken by design for Debian packages and is unlikely to ever work well.
<rgreening> thats helpful... and totally not what I asked!
<rgreening> geez
 * rgreening wonders why I bother to try
<Riddell> dpm: seems mostly fine on a new install, some kcontrol modules don't have translations is the only thing I can see.  neversfelde said upgrades have issues and I plan to test that today
<ScottK> rgreening: I have no idea what particular aspect of it's brokenness is bothering you at the moment.
<dpm> sounds good, thanks for the info Riddell and neversfelde
<hunger> What do I need to do to reset kdm to its defaults? Remove ~root/.kde or will that break something?
<neversfelde> ScottK: there is no difference after purging the packages, still a mixture. Systemsettings is english, too.
<hunger> kdm does not come up again after logging out if using non-standard settings.
<Riddell> these DVDs take ages to install
<ScottK> neversfelde: OK.  The we need to work better to understand it.
<Riddell> hunger: that's a problem no matter what settings you have
<Riddell> it's a priority issue although I'm not sure where to start looking at it
<hunger> It had not noticed with the default screen... but maybe I was just not logging out for a while:-)
<ScottK> Speaking of systemsettings, why is it in the section "Settings"?  i thought we were trying to get rid of that one.
 * hunger keeps looking for it under "System".
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Do you know which is correct?
<Riddell> ScottK: I seem to mind we thought having it in three places in kickoff was overkill
<Riddell> dunno if it can be removed without it also disappearing from krunner
<Nightrose> neversfelde: "after the release" meaning after beta release?
<ScottK> It shows up under systems on netbook for some reason.
<neversfelde> Nightrose: yes, I think so
<ScottK> y
<ScottK> y
<Nightrose> ok can someone make sure?
<neversfelde> Riddell: amarok 2.2 will go in after beta release?
<hunger> Could someone please update /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen-air/oxygen-air.xml to set the width of the background to 100% instead of scaled? THat makes the black bars go away on a netbook.
<Riddell> neversfelde: yep
<Nightrose> k thx
<neversfelde> Nightrose: :)
<neversfelde> hunger: I can confirm this and for oxygen kdm it is ok, only oxygen-air has that problem
<hunger> neversfelde: THe black bars issue?
<neversfelde> hunger: yes
<Riddell> hunger: do you know if that has been fixed upstream? or if they are aware?
<Riddell> hi dendrobates, nice to have you hanging around the channel
<hunger> Riddell: No idea. That is what I did to deuglyfy kdm :-)
<dendrobates> Riddell: thanks.
<hunger> Riddell: The image is scaled everywhere else but in kdm. Even in the image that pops up just before/during kdm starts.
 * ScottK has seen this too
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ossi coded a new aspect ratio for kdm that takes care of the problem. But that was for trunk
<JontheEchidna> the 100% workaround fixes the garbage on either side of the kdm theme for widescreens, but stretches it for normal screens
<JontheEchidna> the thought being that a little stretching looks better than garbage
<ScottK> Sounds reasonable.
<JontheEchidna> anyway, ossi said that the aspect ratio might be backported after testing, but I don't think anything has happened
<hunger> JontheEchidna: The image is displayed stratched like that 1) before kdm actually shows its ui, 2) during kde startup, 3) on the default desktop.
<ScottK> Anyone tried network manager 0.8~a~git.20090923t064445.b20cef2-0ubuntu2 yet?
<hunger> JontheEchidna: So people should be used to that:-)
<rgreening> neversfelde: I'll see if I can get k3b to work. do you have that patch handy you were referring to?
<neversfelde> rgreening: do you need the debian one or the patch that I created for our package?
<neversfelde> or both? :)
<rgreening> both
<neversfelde> via mail?
<rgreening> neversfelde: e-mail them to me
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> ty
<neversfelde> k
<neversfelde> rgreening: on the way
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> neversfelde: is there any difference between the two patches? I dont seem to see any code differences
<neversfelde> rgreening: no, debian uses quilt and we cdbs simple patch system, I was not sure, so I recreated the patch
<rgreening> ah. ok, a patch is a patch.. so it should work under any patchsys in general...
<rgreening> neversfelde: let me try building local...
<rgreening> neversfelde: I just created a symlink to normalize and it works
<rgreening> ie it finds the app
<JontheEchidna> Agh, why does apport think everything started by kdeinit4 is kdeinit4?
<Hatl> hi! i updated my kubuntu to 9.10. now i have the following error: http://pastebin.com/m25361f7b any suggestions?
<ScottK> Hatl: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<neversfelde> rgreening: mhh, I tried it two times
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> neversfelde: let me build with the patch and see if I can get it working that way...
<neversfelde> rgreening: would be great
<rgreening> neversfelde: do you have any issues with kpackagekit failing to complete install?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: not kde4libs anymore?
<neversfelde> rgreening: haven't used it for ages, I can test it. Shall I install a package or when does the error occur?
<neversfelde> btw symlink works now, do not know what happened :)
<rgreening> neversfelde: yeah, run refresh and apply updates...
<rgreening> haha
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: plasma-desktop is started on startup by kdeinit4. Now apport sees all plasma-desktop crashes as kdeinit4 crashes and files them against kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if the package detection mechanism has changed, since this only started happening in karmic...
<rgreening> neversfelde: and if you get it to misbehave, can you try and see if you can find out why :) like strace or gdb on it..
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: yeah I noticed that a couple weeks ago. i thought nixternal was looking at that but i may be wrong. I don't really know how the detection works, other than that it has something to do with the PID and that it does indeed work correctly if you start the app from a terminal
<rgreening> neversfelde: debian patch applies cleanly and its building now
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: when you don't start it from a terminal, something started by kdeinit4 (e.g. plasma-desktop) starts it, and becomes a child process of kdeinit4
<neversfelde> rgreening: kpackagekit failed, I have to go to a meeting now and will have a closer look at it this evening
<rgreening> k
<neversfelde> mhh, it produced an error, but the update was done
<rgreening> agateau: indicator does not indicate (i.e. no * on the mail icon when there are new messages)
<rgreening> neversfelde: sudo apt-get update from command line now
<rgreening> you likely have a busted dpkg-configure
<rgreening> it leaves it half-installed/configured
<agateau> rgreening: it is by design: to avoid getting the * always on because there is an unread message
<rgreening> agateau: so, how do I know I have message?
<rgreening> now it's totally useless without indication?
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> so it went from not being able to be notified only if you have unread messages, to not being able to be notified totally?
<agateau> rgreening: I am not satisfied either,
<agateau> but it is better than "spamming" the *
<JontheEchidna> maybe the * should be reset after you open the indicator popupapplet?
<JontheEchidna> anyway, bbl
<ScottK> agateau: I'm testing your suspend to disk diaglogue.  It's only giving me 5 seconds.  I thought we wanted to make it longer, not shorter?
<agateau> ScottK: it is supposed to be 30 secs by default
<agateau> did you change the config?
<ScottK> agateau: OK.  I didn't change anything and only got 5.
<ScottK> Did it twice.
<agateau> strange
<ScottK> I didn't replicate it appearing on resume though.  That only happened once so far.
<agateau> ScottK: does it says 5 secs in the ui as well?
<ScottK> Yes.  It says 5 and counts down.  I didn't let it actually suspend,
<ScottK> I could try that.
<rgreening> agateau: is it possibly to only set the * when a new message arives and if someone clicks it, reset to no * and then if a new message arrives it adds the *. That would be more consistant.
<rgreening> always * or always no * does nothing
<agateau> ScottK: I mean, in the configuration ui
<agateau> rgreening: I need to check if it's possible, but I am afraid it's not
<ScottK> agateau: Oh.  I'll look.  It did suspend and froze on suspend, so I have to recover the box first
<agateau> ok
<ScottK> agateau: Currently the indicator is a lot less informative than the kmail icon until you click on it.
<agateau> ScottK: true
<ScottK> I think the information you get on click would be a more useful tooltip than how many apps are running
<rgreening> agateau: hmm... well, the code did recognize the fact a message is there. Should be able to add a Persistant Class var that detects whether new message exists or something...
<agateau> rgreening: true, but the application is not aware that the indicator menu just opened
<rgreening> no, but the indicator should be aware of what it is seeing, no?
<rgreening> like, "I was just opened" so "turn off the *". ANd the indicator should have some way to know that an app has updated/changed...
<ScottK> agateau: I got the laptop with the short suspend back.  Where is the config U/I?
<agateau> ScottK: left click the battery plasmoid,
<agateau> click "more..."
<ScottK> agateau: It says 5 seconds
<agateau> Can you click the "Defaults" button?
<ScottK> agateau: No.  It's greyed out.
<agateau> ScottK: oh
<rgreening> mine shows 30 seconds here
<agateau> Might be worth checking if a) patch has been applied b) there is no config file for powerdevil in kubuntu-desktop-settings
<ScottK> My box I installed fresh has 30.  The upgraded one is the problem
<ScottK> Checking
<rgreening> ScottK: is that from a live session
<rgreening> ah
<ScottK> No, installed system upgraded from Jaunty on Tuesday
<rgreening> I have an upgraded system and it shows 30
<rgreening> mine is upgraded from jaunty to alpha1 and then subsequent updates
<freinhard> does 9.10 ship a working fglrx driver yet?
<rgreening> so, it appears an upgrade from jaunty issue
<rgreening> some default hanging aroung then needs to be removed/updated.
<ScottK> Doesn't look like we ship anything in k-d-s
<ScottK> agateau: I guess call it weird and move on.
<agateau> ScottK: sounds good to me :)
<agateau> rgreening: I can make it work this way,
<ScottK> agateau: Another point for you: I gave up on my experiment with ayatana notifications yesterday after I had a Konsole window up, got a notification, and was totally unable to read it.
<agateau> it would be interesting to get seele opinion on this
<ScottK> Which?
<rgreening> my q
<rgreening> :)
<agateau> ScottK: rgreening suggestion
<agateau> ScottK: did you move the mouse over the notification?
<rgreening> agateau: feel free.
<seele> rgreening: what was your suggestion?
<ScottK> agateau: No.
<agateau> ScottK: would have turned it transparent
<ScottK> If I have to mouse over it to read it, that's broken by design
<rgreening> fxing the indicator to show * when new items and remove * when user opens it (i.e. its not new anymore)
<agateau> ScottK: sorry, you mean you could not read the notification or the konsole?
<ScottK> agateau: I could not read the notification
<ScottK> It was black on black.
<agateau> ScottK: oh, different problem
<agateau> ScottK: notifications should look like Plasma tooltips,
<agateau> ScottK: do tooltips look different on your machine?
<agateau> ScottK: and which Plasma theme do you use?
<ScottK> Default.
<ScottK> I just turned it back on.  Please give me a ping.
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/8dh-ehW.html <-- hmm, how should I deal with this?
<agateau> ScottK: ping
<seele> i thought old messages were removed after viewing?
<ScottK> agateau: Looked like a regular plasma tooltip that time
<ScottK> I'll try it some more
<agateau> ScottK: ok
<agateau> seele: the thing is, an indicator can decide whether it wants to "draw attention"
<agateau> which means show the "*" on the icon
<rgreening> yeah, it doesn't right now...
<rgreening> so I never know if there are new items
<agateau> right now KMail creates indicators for each folder with unread messages
<agateau> but does not mark them as "draw attention", because it would mean the "*" would be there as long as there are new messages
<agateau> err s/new/unread/
<agateau> rgreening proposal is to have kmail set the "draw attention" flag,
<agateau> but make the "*" go away when you click the icon
<agateau> which would change the "*" meaning from "there is an indicator which requires attention",
<rgreening> yeah :) If I peeked, then I know there are messages and they are no longer new indications
<agateau> to "there is a new indicator in the menu since last time you opened it"
 * rgreening likes that
<Quintasan> Bug #395079 looks like regression :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395079 in ntfs-3g "[KDE4][Karmic] Error mounting ntfs volume from dolphin's resources panel" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395079
<seele> ok? i hardly understand what they are doing with the design now so do whatever you think will help you
<agateau> :)
<agateau> After writing it down, I think it makes sense
<agateau> I am a bit worried about having a difference in behavior with the GNOME version,
<agateau> but I guess they can catch up :)
<yuriy> agateau: are you sure that's not what the gnome version does? it should probably follow that, but it seemed like they had that stuff designed out
<agateau> yuriy: I must confess I would need to check
<agateau> I assumed it worked differently
<rgreening> neversfelde: found the problem. the patch is not 100% correct.
<freinhard> how do i get the kde frontend for do-release-upgrade?
<freinhard> tried "do-release-upgrade -d -f kde"
<JontheEchidna> update-notifier-kde -d I think
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> I need to check on the documentation for that today
<seele> so i'm uber confused about this UDS thing, afaik it hasnt even been announced?
<rgreening> Riddell: I think I have k3b normalize issue resolved... will need you to upload in a bit if it tests out fine
<freinhard> after u-n-k disables third party software sources, it mentions synaptic to re-enable them. somehow confusing for kubuntu users that have never seen synaptic ;)
<freinhard> the updatemanager doesn't disable sources in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<rgreening> should ref software-properties-kde
<rgreening> which edits that dir in a gui...
<ScottK> seele: I think everyone agrees it was not properly announced, so they are being flexible about the application deadline.
<seele> ScottK: the location hasnt even been announced
<seele> doesnt matter to me but it does matter for getting other kubunteros there
<ScottK> seele: It was announced in a video to ALF.  It's in Dallas, TX.
<seele> oh gee, that's really accessible
<ScottK> No kidding
<seele> why dont they just start picking people again, the application process is a farce
<ScottK> Same video that announced "Lucid Lynx"
<yuriy> seele: I think they were going for "You saw Mountain View, you saw Boston, now time for real gun-toting America"
<freinhard> i'm somehow confused about bzr. branched update-manager, patched one file, commited, and did bzr push lp:~freinhard/update-manager/<branch-name>
<freinhard> something wrong about that? just got confused by the traffic bzr push causes
<Riddell> freinhard: that should work, you can look in launchpad if it has appeared there
<Riddell> it'll only work if you have ssh keys setup in launchpad of course
<freinhard> did, but upload >20MB of traffic for a 4line patch? that's odd...
 * txwikinger_work likes Dallas
 * txwikinger_work wonders why every time he upgrades KDE the weather widgets stop working
 * freinhard stopped wondering why anything stops working when he upgrades anything ;)
 * txwikinger_work thinks when he stops wondering he will not use it anymore
<rgreening> freinhard: because it uploaded a new branch for you to work from presumably unlinked from the original
<rgreening> not just the patch diff
<rgreening> neversfelde: ok, so the debian patch was half-complete
<rgreening> neversfelde: the config entry stuff needed to be updated to normalize-audio as well.
<ScottK> rgreening: Please be sure to send them back the fixed one
<rgreening> ScottK: yep
<rgreening> ScottK: already attempted to work with original patch writer. he said no time...
<rgreening> ScottK: so I'll just file a regular bug with the patch
<rgreening> and hope someone actually deals with it :)
<ScottK> Sounds good
<freinhard> rgreening: how could i avoid that?
<rgreening> Riddell: do we need ot have a bug kikoff session/meeting to go over some important bugs we need to quash for Karmic? JontheEchidna, you probably have a great handle on the bugs... care ot make a list...
<rgreening> freinhard: well, now its updated it will only post the actual change going forward
<rgreening> freinhard: you made a new branch.. so it was to be expected
<rgreening> freinhard: did you mean to branch or did you intend to put the changes back to the original tree?
<freinhard> rgreening: nope, just wondering why i do have to upload a copy of lp:update-manager. bzr knows that i branched lp:update-manager and knows what i commited. so using the already present lp:update-manager revision i branched and applying the changes would have been much easier.
<freinhard> (much easier=a lot less traffic)
<Riddell> rgreening: we should probably have a meeting early next week yes
<Riddell> or friday even if possible
<Riddell> rgreening: care to do the timesheet thing?
<rgreening> Riddell: sure... do you mean propose a time via the online meeting at http://doodle.com?
<Riddell> that's the one
<rgreening> ok, do we have a kubuntu userid or just create one of my own
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> it's never needed a user id
<Riddell> or maybe it does for setting up a thing, I would have just used a personal account
<rgreening> kk. will do. Send out a mail shortly.
<rgreening> Riddell: how do we book #ubuntu-meeting as well?
<Riddell> ask nixternal to add to calendar?
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> Riddell: sent
<seele> rgreening: what time zone did you propose?
<seele> i have 1am 3am 5am for New York
<ScottK> rgreening doesn't sleep much.  His snoring keeps him awake
<rgreening> hmm.. should have been America/St_Johns
<rgreening> Im GMT -3:30
<rgreening> oh crap.. I chose AM not PM
<rgreening> 1 sec
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> seele: try it now
<Riddell> surely Canadians use a 24 hour clock?
<rgreening> Riddell: lol. I forgot to type PM and it assumed a 24HR clock and adjusted to AM. oops
<rgreening> all correct now.
<yuriy> rgreening: no evenings?
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> hmm.... I can add a couple more....
<rgreening> I based on seele's last one
<rgreening> yuriy: done
<rgreening> ScottK, JontheEchidna, Nightrose, seele: I added some new times on request... so, you may wish to review. ty
<Nightrose> k
<ScottK> rgreening: I did.  I can't make any of the new one.
 * ScottK also forgot to log in, so can't edit anyway
<rgreening> lol
<seele> rgreening: how do you edit?
<seele> yeah i can't edit mine either
<rgreening> np. I can del it if you want?
<rgreening> seele, ScottK want me ot del the entry?
<seele> rgreening: sure
<rgreening> so you can readd
<ScottK> rgreening: Fine
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> seele: done
<rgreening> ScottK: done
<rgreening> ok. no more changes :)
<rgreening> haha
<Riddell> neversfelde: translations working fine for me after upgrade (French), what was broken for you?
<rgreening> neversfelde: wow this k3b normalize issue is stupid. hahah
<rgreening> neversfelde: I think I have finally got it.
<rgreening> stupid binary name changes
<apachelogger> nixternal, Nightrose, JontheEchidna: need to do skype meeting I think
 * JontheEchidna looks around for a mic
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i'd love to but right now is quite bad for me
<Nightrose> can you do it without me?
<apachelogger> not right now I meant :P
<apachelogger> though we could, in theory ;)
<Nightrose> heh ok
<Nightrose> well then friday or weekend is good for me
<Nightrose> release tomorrow
 * apachelogger is going to graz tomorrow anyway
<apachelogger> that being said, my lecture schedule gives me the creeps
<Nightrose> hehe
<rgreening> Riddell: I added a patch to fix normalize in k3b. I uploaded to lp:~roderick-greening to build/test. I'm reasonably certain this will fix. Fee free to test when it builds and then upload the fix
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm still waiting for it to build on my system here...
<sgh> Hi
<sgh> Are you guys aware of the splash screen during karmic boot is disabled.
<rgreening> sgh: its intentional
<rgreening> newer fast boot, so one less program to load... the idea is to get X loaded faster
<Riddell> jussi01: this may appeal to your humour http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9plgi/this_is_the_icon_kde_uses_to_tell_me_im_connected/
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> yeah, funny how connected show something which is not yet connected
<rgreening> so, by that logic, not-connected it would be plugged in. Guess the designer worked for "You can't do that on television" and made it during the opposite sketch :P
<Riddell> a plugged in cable is pretty hard to recognise
<rgreening> true... and animating the connection would be pornographic
 * rgreening hides
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you going to take care of uploading agateau's kdepim update?
<Riddell> ScottK: should do yes, after beta
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.  One less thing for me to be grumpy about.
<rgreening> Riddell: k3b works with normalize now. care to take from my PPA (lp:~roderick-greening) and upload?
<rgreening> I just tested and it correctly detects it now.
<Riddell> rgreening: we're in beta freeze just now
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah.. after.. is ok
<rgreening> :)
<Sput> somehow, that icon is used for "disconnected" in my knm
<Sput> as it should be :)
<Sput> mh, should check tomorrow when I'm wired again what happens then
<ScottK> Riddell: No reason not to upload and put it in queue now.
<Riddell> except I'm doing other things :)
<ScottK> Fair enough
<Riddell> I wonder if I should try and get any of the plasma netbook guys to UDS
<ScottK> That'd be nice.
<davmor2> Riddell: goto #ubuntu-testing looks like dvd might have an issue :)
<nixternal> Riddell: fyi: anyone can add to the calendar on the fridge now :)
<nixternal> though I always have to read the help on how to do it
<Riddell> how does this read?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<seele> Riddell: how oftern will there be broken packages?
<davmor2> Riddell: shouldn't it just read NO! DON'T DO IT! ;)
<yuriy> Riddell: for the first command, the text doesn't match the screenshot
<yuriy> lol a coffee... go to school or work while 9.10 is downloaded and installed
<yuriy> Riddell: oh and it says 9.04 there instead of 9.10
<yuriy> Riddell: also at the top
<ScottK> Last time I upgraded on release day it took ~12 hours.
<Monika|K> 0o
<Monika|K> was that on a cellphone connection?
<Monika|K> Riddell it reads well, but the formatting is very mixed
<Monika|K> for example first the command is bold, second it is in fixed width font
<davmor2> Monika|K: The clue is on release day
<Monika|K> first Alt-F2, bold, then Alt+F2 in italics
<ScottK> Monika|K: No.  Just a very busy day at the data center
<Riddell> seele: you mean during upgrades?  hard to tell until people upgrade, hopefully never but my flatmate says he's never had a successful upgrade (although he uses a different desktop)
<seele> neither have i for that matter :(
 * ScottK almost always has successful upgrades.
<Monika|K> I have never had a broken update
<Monika|K> only aft4er the upgrade to Edgy I had no sound and couldn't figure it out, so I reinstalled
<seele> my stuff always breaks
<ScottK> Right, but that's one of your special powers.
<freinhard> 9.04->10 doesn't install grub2 yet?
<ScottK> Reasonably certain it won't.
 * Riddell updates adept in hardy to offer upgrade to karmic
<claydoh> Riddell: will there be a help page for hardy-karmic upgrades?
<claydoh> ala https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<Riddell> claydoh: yes but I need to make hardy upgrades possible first
<Riddell> thus my /me from some moments ago
<claydoh> ok, i can fire up a vm and install hardy for some screenshots  if necessary as I imagine we can copy the jaunty page for this, and just update the relevant images
<Riddell> claydoh: I'll let you know when I get packages then
<claydoh> Riddell: ok
<claydoh> ScottK: I need a better or updated blurb about the netbook edition
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-01
<Riddell> claydoh: http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/adept/
<Riddell> install adept_manager and run   kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel-lts"
<claydoh> Riddell: thanks!
<claydoh> wow kde3 feels
<claydoh> 'wierd"
<claydoh> wrong word,  rather
<Riddell> claydoh: hmm, the upgrade doesn't work :(
<Riddell> claydoh: but do let me know if the adept deb works though, and comment on bug 439706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439706 in adept "support hardy to karmic upgrades" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439706
<claydoh> Riddell: will do
<JontheEchidna> My dad is mad at his computer for suspending on him because the KNotification has such a tiny button and only gives him 10 seconds, which is a problem with a touchpad mouse
<JontheEchidna> (He uses Fedora, so no patch)
<Riddell> there's a thread on kde-core-devel that might be interested in that :)
<JontheEchidna> all he did was unplug the power cord. Should powerdevil really be suspending?
<neversfelde> Riddell: german is still broken on my desktop
<neversfelde> I did not test french and should not do it, because I cannot understand it :)
<spstarr> erm
<spstarr> any reason we compile usb into kernel and not module?
<spstarr> cannot mount usbfs?
<spstarr> ??!
<spstarr> you have to make usbcore a module to use usbfs I thought
<Riddell> modules are slower to load?
<Riddell> #ubuntu-kernel are more likely to know than us humble desktop types
<yuriy> hmm no hanging apport-kde here. who still had that?
<spstarr> negligible for usbcore i think
<spstarr> im gonna ask
<Riddell> neversfelde: ok I'll try german at some point (not tonight though)
<neversfelde> Riddell: I am not at home till monday, so I cannot test it there. No problems on this machine so far, I'll keep an eye on other german speaking karmic users
<neversfelde> where is the council vote?
<nixternal> yuriy: wasn't it rgreening who had the apport-kde issue?
<yuriy> nixternal: maybe. i'll ask when he's around
<yuriy> blueeyed also had an issue with it not working if apport-kde is not installed, even if apport-gtk is, so gotta look at that
<yuriy> nixternal: and then there's the problem with everything being labeled as kdelibs, did you get to look into that?
<nixternal> I believe that might be due to the patch in kdelibs for khelpmenu
<nixternal> but I am not 100% sure
<nixternal> we could try to change it from doing PID to app name in the patch and see if that fixes it
<yuriy> nixternal: this isn't related to that patch, it comes up when using ubuntu-bug with a pid
<yuriy> my guess is it's an apport problem, it's probably parsing the process name as in ps and gets "kdeinit"
<yuriy> nixternal: i'm looking at the apport_not_drkonqi patch and IIJM or is it forgetting to close the /etc/default/apport file?
 * yuriy isn't very familiar with QFile
<nixternal> hrmm
<yuriy> nixternal: also I put up a patch for bug 415237 a few days ago. i guess that's for -backports now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415237 in kde4libs "Can't report KDE bugs" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415237
<nixternal> sweet, greasemonkey scripts + chromium == super love!
<seele> didnt we change it to 30 seconds?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The controversy over the patch wasn't over the amount of time (IIRC the change to extend it to 30 seconds is already in trunk).
<ScottK> claydoh: Link me and I'll work on it in an hour or two.
<ScottK> seele: We (and upstream) both did.
<seele> ok that's what i thought
<ScottK> seele: I played with the dialogue a bit today (ran the laptop out of power, charged for a few mniutes, then ran it down again) and I actually find the dialogue less "HEY PAY ATTENTION" than the notification was.
 * ScottK guesses because he sees dialogs all the time and they are never very urgent or suprising.
<seele> ScottK: expecting it and having it popup over and over sortof desensitizes you during the experiment ;P
<seele> ScottK: actually i talked to sebas about it the other day, we're going to work out something else
<seele> his and aarons issue had to do with the implementation
<nixternal> holy smokes I am starving...who wants to take me to dinner?
<seele> i made gnocchi with homemade sauce tonight
<seele> but i ates it all
<neversfelde> 3:13 am but I am hungry now
<neversfelde> thanks seele and nixternal :)
<yuriy> wow dr konqi is getting really nice
<yuriy> we should borrow some of the UI for apport-kde
 * seele coughs
<seele> i helped with that ;)
<yuriy> seele: nice :)
<nixternal> mmm, pb&j ftw!
<yuriy> ooh i think i found a way to reproduce the bookmarks toolbar getting enabled
<yuriy> can someone try detaching a tab in konqueror and see if the bookmarks bar comes up?
 * nixternal tries
<nixternal> heh, it crashed konqi for me
<yuriy> oh great
<nixternal> am I supposed to have the bookmarks bar showing?
<yuriy> it isn't showing for me, as default
<yuriy> but when i detach a tab, it shows up in the new window
<nixternal> hrmm, it might not have for me either, as I am pretty sure I didn't remove it
<nixternal> i can't reproduce it, at least I don't think I can...though I could be doing something wrong
<nixternal> heh, I just got an email from Facebook of all the people who have invited me since 2005
<yuriy> it's not crashing anymore?
<yuriy> nixternal: oh, doesn't happen in karmic. good i guess.
<nixternal> anyone know off hand if solid can detect drive activity?
<ScottK> seele: I'd like to have a resolution on the dialog/notification thing for low power really quickly that gets us off the "Oh, look what they did when we told them not to" list.  Politically, I don't think that can wait.
 * nixternal waits for a google wave invitation
 * ScottK hands nixternal an invitation to fix some stuff in Kubuntu.
<claydoh> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Beta/Kubuntu
<seele> ScottK: the resolution is whatever aurelian is told to do by his boss. if he isnt told anything then we shouldnt diverge
<seele> because the upstream solution isnt going to be done by the time we need it
<seele> what is google wave?
 * seele feels old and out of syn with the world for not knowing
 * nixternal files the invitation in his inbox hoping it gets processed within the next week - GTD!
<ScottK> seele: I thought upstream already had a patch to jump out to 30 seconds.  That's the main issue, IMO.
<seele> ScottK: right, but in the notification popup thingy not a dialog
<ScottK> seele: I think that's fine for Karmic.
<seele> the issue with upstream is that they dont like the dialog implementation. they already approved the 30 second thing
<ScottK> Right now the world knows KDE said no dialogue and Kubuntu went and did it anyway.
<ScottK> So I'd like to see us do a 30 second notification for Karmic and then do whatever is "right" for Lucid.
<ScottK> seele: Is that reasonable?
<seele> yes, but that's not up to me
<seele> i'm not a developer, i dont work on the design team, and i dont have commit rights
<ScottK> seele: It's up to KC in the end, so it's part of to you.
<seele> i wish this stuff could get resolved without having to go to council all the time
<ScottK> I can do the patch, but I don't want to unilateral revert someone else's work.
 * ScottK too.
 * ScottK thought we had agreed to something other than what happened.
<seele> since kde is willing to work together and do it right, but just not right now, then imho we shouldnt diverge from upstream
<seele> that means we have the countdown in a notification popup for 30 seconds instead of the dialog
<ScottK> I don't think the notification can do the countdown.
<seele> if i thought upstream wasnt willing to look into the matter more, my opinion would be different
<seele> but i am quite confident they are interested in fixing it, but not in time for karmic
<seele> really?
<seele> that's lame
<seele> can we make it persistent so it doenst dissapear right away?
<ScottK> That I'm pretty sure we can do.
<seele> the non updating countdown is a problem though
<seele> if someone doesnt see it right away they dont know how long 30 seconds really is
<seele> (a plus for the dialog unfortunately..)
<ScottK> I doubt many people will think "Oh, I can type for another 5 seconds".
<seele> is it just the ayatana notifications? people on the core list were talking about the countdown with regard to kde notifications as if it wasnt going to be a problem
<ScottK> I agree the countdown is better, but I don't think it's critical.
<ScottK> I may be wrong about that.
<seele> it *is* critical. if people think 10 seconds isn't long enough, what value does saying "30 seconds to suspend" provide if you dont know how long that 30 seconds is?
<seele> especially if you put it in a notification popup which people may not look at until they complete their subtask (such as typing a message or clicking through a menu)
<seele> that could take 10 seconds in itself then all of a sudden 30 seconds is actually 20
<seele> but whatever, the problem will get fixed, just not immediately
<seele> as long as it gets fixed, i think minimizing the differences and going back and forth between designs is more important
<yuriy> building kdelibs is always so much fun
<ScottK> seele:   agateau already submitted an updated patch to have kmail use of MI default to off, so if we get this sorted, I think we are in line with what was agreed for at UDS for Kubuntu/KDE/Aytana interactions.
<ScottK> claydoh: It could stand some editing, but there you go.  Something like that.
<ScottK> So I asked my wife if she wanted me to upgrade here to the 4.2.4 backport.  I explained a bit about it and she asked my how I found out about such things.
<ScottK> My answer was, "Because I put it there."
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> ScottK: lol, nice
<ScottK> nixternal: We've got a fair amount of Kubuntu Netbook testing that needs to get done yet.  I failed to do it due to getting sucked up in political drama today.  Anything you could do would be appreciated.
<rgreening> hey nixternal
<rgreening> everyones up late tonight
<ScottK> Ohh, rgreening too.
<nixternal> what needs to get done?
<ScottK> Yes, I need to be up again in 3 1/2 hours
<rgreening> yeah, Im just heading to deb after I verify K3B patch works
<rgreening> deb=bed lol
<nixternal> hehe
<rgreening> lysdexic
<nixternal> well, heading to deb worked as well, since I figured you would verify the patch, then upload, therefore creating the deb :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> K3B is in my PPA. fixed the normalize detection :)
<rgreening> yay it worked!
<ScottK> Kewl.
<rgreening> yeah, the patch was simple enough. It just needed some love to get it right...
 * ScottK thinks about rgreening giving the patch some love and feel ill.
<ScottK> Good night all.
<jussi01> curious, I dont seem to be getting updates...
<jussi01> have there really been no updates for about a day?
<Tonio_> ScottK: kdebluetooth rc1 package ready to upload for post beta
<Tonio_> fyi
<nookie^> hi! what is the link to kubuntu daily where last kubuntu can be downloaded and tested?
<jussi01> nookie^: Im guessing: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<markey> morning
<markey> hmm
<markey> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! ia32-libs tasksel-data tasksel libnm-util1 libnm-glib2 network-manager
<markey> is this normal?
<nookie^> jussi01: thanx!
<jussi01> markey: if you have a ppa, without adding the key, then yes
<jussi01> !gpgerr | markey
<ubottu> markey: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<markey> yes sure, but I haven't added anything recently
<markey> that's why I wondered
<jussi01> maybe one of your ppa's just updated some stuff?
<markey> only ppa I use is chromium's
<markey> on karmic, that is
<jussi01> hrm, weird. Maybe someone else has an answer?
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> userconfig is not speaking german
<apachelogger> I wonder why
<apachelogger> Riddell: re karmicupgrades wiki page: 1) ... text sez update-notifier-kde -u, screenshot got update-notifier-kde -d
<apachelogger> why is that necessary anyway :S
<Riddell> I love the taste of Irn Bru in the mornings
<Riddell> apachelogger: "update-notifier-kde -d" is necessary because it's always necessary for a beta
<Nightrose> Riddell: Oo
<Nightrose> irn bru in the morning?
<Nightrose> do we have to have an intervention?
<jussi01> hah
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, yeah, but, that page targets audience of the final release, doesn't it?
<apachelogger> so why exactly does update-notifier not notify about the distribution version update
 * apachelogger finds it quite doubtable that one has to run a command to get ones distro upgraded
<jimhu> Hi, anybody there?
<Riddell> ahoy there
<davmor2> Riddell: Morning Dude :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: I may be wrong, but isnt it that when the new version comes out, they update the update notifier.desktop to run with the the distro upgrade flag? or am I completely off conversation here
<jimhu> Hi, anybody there?
<Riddell> there are 111 people on this channel
<apachelogger> jussi01: do they?
<apachelogger> dunno if that is much of a good implementatin if they do
<apachelogger> quite in-your-face do-the-upgrade-NOW I would think
<apachelogger> on a related matter, wasnt kpk supposed to provide update notifications in karmic?
<Riddell> when the new version comes out the meta file on changelogs.u.c is updated and update-notifier-kde will pop up saying an upgrade is available
<Riddell> kpackagekit does prompt for package updates in karmic
<apachelogger> Riddell: I mean tray icon
<Riddell> oh well, you know upstream and their notification plans
<Riddell> tray icons shouldn't be there just for notification, that's what the "i" is for
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> the trouble is the "i" isn't at all graphically linked to the notifications so as a user I don't made that connection
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger just noticed that there are indeed update noticifations :D
<Riddell> but assuming you go with the plasma version of notifications then I don't see a need for kpackagekit to have  a systray icon at all
<apachelogger> Riddell: you can hide about any progress dialog in kpk, where hide means go to tray
<apachelogger> which makes sense for larger operations TBH, even though the hidding does not always work as expected
<Riddell> currently it would just be nice if kpackagekit wasn't broken of course
<apachelogger> very true
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> glatzor: is it me or is pkgenpack broken??
<glatzor> apachelogger, packagekit service packs are not supported
<glatzor> apachelogger, hello
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> glatzor: is that on some todo?
<glatzor> apachelogger, no.
 * apachelogger would think online service pack creation would be super useful considering kubuntu networking is broken each release :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> glatzor: I suppose the pkgenpack stuff should be stripped from the packages then?
<Riddell> s/kubuntu/KDE/ while we're going to have tensions with upstream we may as well blame them for their lacking :)
<apachelogger> they will blame us back for not using nm-applet
<glatzor> apachelogger, makes sense. I will drop it.
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 396255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396255 in update-notifier-kde "Notifier: Tray icon is counter-intuitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396255
<apachelogger> since update-notifier only does recommendation of restricted packages these days, I suppose we should get a suitable icon for that
<Riddell> apachelogger: commented
<apachelogger> Riddell: too intrusive for karmic IMHO
<Riddell> I agree
<apachelogger> Riddell: how about download-later or download from the actions?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't follow
<apachelogger> Riddell: intermediate fix for karmic: exchange the system-run icon with something more sensible
<apachelogger> so I'd like to know what you think about the download and download-later icons
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm currently stuck in a hardy install, got a URL?
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/kdesupport/oxygen-icons/22x22/actions/download.png
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/kdesupport/oxygen-icons/22x22/actions/download-later.png
<Riddell> I don't think the clock from download-later means anything much
<Riddell> the download.png icon has two of the most overused icon elements (arror and earth globe) but is better than what's there currently
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/kdesupport/oxygen-icons/22x22/apps/preferences-plugin.png
<nookie^> in system settings in default view: there is an icon input actions.. i mean is that something that is regulary used or maybe u guys can move it to advanced?
<apachelogger> Riddell: preferences-plugin is the only other one suitable
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think I prefer download.png
<apachelogger> k
 * apachelogger tries
<apachelogger> nookie^: KDE could
<nookie^> apachelogger: will ask someone there
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot041.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: good with me.  as a UI change you should OK that with nixternal
<apachelogger> nixternal: ok that :P
<Sput> apachelogger: I will have to shutdown the quasselcore several times today, as I'm trying to debug our vservers... is this a bad time right now?
<Sput> basically I need to reboot every now and then
 * apachelogger can use irssi meanwhile :)
<Sput> ok
<Sput> should be short downtimes, but I do need to try out various kernel settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you consider the issue is policykit of kpackagekit ?
<Sput> brb
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can investigate a bit if needed...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've no idea I'm afraid
<Tonio_> do we know when it started to crash ?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> although I only heard complains about it this week
<Riddell> try testing other frontends first
<yuriy> Riddell: what I am seeing now is X starts with a black screen for a second or two, then ksplash starts for about half a second, then kdm. so there's time, but ksplash isn't doing it's job
<Riddell> yuriy: yeah, I don't know how to get ksplash started sooner, that's the first KDM script isn't being run from
<apachelo1ger_> bug 323459 is quite eww alright
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323459 in update-notifier-kde "Jaunty Kubuntu bad handling of apt-file notification (konsole -e konsole loop)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323459
<apachelo1ger_> Riddell: I suppose that should be ported to ktoolinvocation for lucid?
<apachelo1ger_> or maybe for karmic, dont see how to fix this properly otherwise
<yuriy> Riddell: apport-notifier-kde won't use apport-gtk if that's the only one present?
 * yuriy wonders if that's correct behavior
<yuriy> *update-notifier-kde
<apachelo1ger_> hm
<apachelo1ger_> lovely
<apachelo1ger_> invokeTerminal("/usr/sbin/su-to-root -c /usr/share/apt-file/do-apt-file-update") works but invokeTerminal(self.command) does not
<apachelo1ger_> even though self.command is exactly that string
<apachelo1ger_> oh
<apachelo1ger_> actually it is not
<apachelo1ger_> what a drag
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-beta for those who can access it
<Riddell> apachelo1ger_: I don't know what apt-file is, I don't think it has anything to do with update-notifier-kde
<ghostcube> apt-file is cool
<ghostcube> it checks inside packages for files you searching or
<Riddell> yuriy: yes that should be changed, shouldn't be hard if you feel in the mood to do it
<ghostcube> *for
<apachelo1ger_> Riddell: apt-file ships with an update hook that asks to run apt-file update, that hook is processed by update-notifier-kde, and that beast fails to do that properly
<Riddell> oh, fooey
<JontheEchidna> It'd make me happy if update-notifier-kde was ported to a C++ kded module that used KNotificationItem and KNotifications to notify users of things
<apachelo1ger_> here is the good news, porting to ktoolinvocation would fix that
<JontheEchidna> even without update notification functionality, update-notifier-kde is somewhat of a memory hog for what it does
<apachelo1ger_> the bad news: since the hook command comes with \"'s invokeTerminal refuses to parse it properly
<apachelo1ger_> JontheEchidna: +1
<apachelo1ger_> super low priority
<apachelo1ger_> JontheEchidna: also, I still think it leaks mem
<apachelo1ger_> besides the fact that the python runtime env is way too big for that usecase
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't know since I always kill it on startup :P
<JontheEchidna> Sysinfo for 'jonathan-desktop': Linux 2.6.31-11-generic running KDE 4.3.1 (KDE 4.3.1), CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.50GHz at 2499 MHz (4999 bogomips), HD: 101/161GB, RAM: 584/615MB, 131 proc's, 2.0d up
<JontheEchidna> ^I don't exactly have memory to spare
 * apachelo1ger_ removed it :P
<apachelo1ger_> along printer-applet
<JontheEchidna> ha, I have about 7 apport-kde processes hanging around from the last crash eating up 41.2 MB ram in total
<JontheEchidna> I just do "sudo killall python" every boot up
<apachelo1ger_> yah well, that is what you get for using pyware :P
<apachelo1ger_> rubyware is so much more shiny
<JontheEchidna> speaking of such... I am confused at python
<JontheEchidna> I did some work on kcm'ing software-properties yesterday
<JontheEchidna> But I can't get the widget inside the kcm: http://imagebin.ca/view/gwEhqH.html
<JontheEchidna> and I can't figure out how to make it a child of the KCM without it throwing a traceback
<apachelo1ger_> what type is that form thingy?
<JontheEchidna> QWidget
<apachelo1ger_> weird
<apachelo1ger_> parent of that widget is the KCM?
<JontheEchidna> here's what I have so far: http://pastebin.ca/1587651
<nookie^> Riddell: is this something u can use or should i throw it away? http://imagebin.ca/view/tW2hVN.html
<apachelo1ger_> there is nothing like QA
<apachelo1ger_> that konsole thingy is so horribly broken
<apachelo1ger_> god darn it
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: that's nice :)
<Riddell> nookie^: it's very nice, but I don't have anything to do with the CD artwork myself
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: thank you
<Riddell> nookie^: but put it on kde-look and I suspect people will find uses
<Riddell> nookie^: also s/in/the/
<nookie^> Riddell: i was thinking about to put it on webpage when its time to announce 9.10
<apachelo1ger_> JontheEchidna: could you push somehwere?
<nookie^> i did something similar for 8.10 i think
<apachelo1ger_> JontheEchidna: I should get going to get a new hair cut :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelo1ger_: k, I'll have the thing in bzr by the time you get back
<JontheEchidna> but you'll have to manually copy a few things, I haven't gotten it installing yet
<seele> JontheEchidna: i think rgreening was working with KCMs at some point, he might be able to help
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: agreed on u-n-k, maybe we should put that up as a Todo for Lucid in hopes someone will grab it :)
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: if nobody does I'll probably at least give it a shot
 * apachelo1ger_ hopes someone will fix stuff rather than redoing implementations
<yuriy> Riddell: i'll add that to bug 439758. i have a patch for kdelibs, but need to fix update notifier to take advantage
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439758 in kde4libs "KDE crash handler is used if apport-kde is not present, even if apport-gtk is" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439758
<yuriy> Riddell: is it ok to just fix u-n-k in bzr or do i need to work on the package?
<Riddell> yuriy: bzr is fine
<Riddell> so long as we remember to package it after
<Riddell> nookie^: depends if there's anything better at release time :)
<nookie^> Riddell: gr8 =))
<Riddell> nookie^: do you know if anyone has made countdown images for karmic?
<nookie^> Riddell: i really have no idea
<nookie^> i havent seen anything yet
<Riddell> nookie^: should you feel the artistic urge that would be useful :)
<nookie^> Riddell: how big should they big in pixels
<nookie^> and
<nookie^> how many days?
<nookie^> be big*
<Riddell> nookie^: able to fit in the "latest update" banner at the top of  kubuntu.org
<Riddell> nookie^: dunno, how many days are there to release? :)
<Riddell> KarmicReleaseSchedule will know
<nookie^> Riddell: thats quite huge banner
<nookie^> and it should fit inside the homepage aswell
<nookie^> i mean into the colors =)
<Riddell> nookie^: well say 250 wide and as tall as that banner
<Riddell> or tall enough to fit in it sensibly
<nookie^> yeah
<nookie^> october 29 th
<nookie^> so 28 days
<jimhu> Hi, anybody there?
<Riddell> jimhu: we're still here
<jimhu> Hi
<jimhu> I want to report a bug here
<jimhu> i've already reported on launchpad, but nothing happened then
<jimhu> so the Loco team suggest me to report bugs directly here
<jimhu> When i install ntfs-config,  the installer create a link in kickoff menu which runs the command "gksu ntfs-config".  Since default Kubuntu install doesn't include gksu, it was not able to run ntfs-config from kickoff menu.
<Riddell> ooh that's not good
<Riddell> jimhu: what's the bug number?
<jimhu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-config/+bug/329095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329095 in ntfs-config "ntfs-config doesn't start up from kickoff menu" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> jimhu: do you have su-to-root installed?
<jimhu> no
<Riddell> jimhu: I'm in the middle of an upgrade so can't do much except irc currently.  could  you check if packages.ubuntu.com has su-to-root in a  package somewhere
<JontheEchidna> !find su-to-root
<ubottu> File su-to-root found in menu
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, jimhu^
<Riddell> genius
<jimhu> sure. a moment please
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: could you install menu and check if making the .desktop file use su-to-root works?
<JontheEchidna> Oh man this is awesome. Within an hour of upstreaming complete backtraces, Dario Andres fixed KDE bug 193560 and KDE bug 203325
<ubottu> KDE bug 193560 in general "kfind crash while in background" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193560
<ubottu> KDE bug 203325 in general "searching for file content using kfind crashed the application" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=203325
<JontheEchidna> just in time for KDE 4.3.2 too
<jimhu> Riddell: There is no su-to-root package
<nookie^> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/x1O9Ez.html
<nookie^> is this too big?
<JontheEchidna> jimhu: su-to-root lives in the "menu" package
<nookie^> because its hard to fit anything in that lightblue color
<nookie^> which is originaly in the banne
<nookie^> r
<JontheEchidna> Installing su-to-root doesn't work
<JontheEchidna> gksu is indeed hardcoded: Exec=gksu ntfs-config
<JontheEchidna> New Qt released: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/10/01/qt-453-released/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: crivvens
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, the changeset looks smaller than usual: http://qt.nokia.com/developer/changes/changes-4.5.3
<JontheEchidna> less intrusive ftw
<rgreening_> Riddell: can you review the meeting times in doodle... looks like we can do Friday if I get announce out now.. otherwise, we can push further into next week. Let me know
<Riddell> rgreening_: URL?
<rgreening_> http://doodle.com/3xh7d24q3skbpvwe
<Riddell> rgreening_: it'll need to wait until this upgrade  is finished
<rgreening_> haha
<Riddell> shouldn't be long
<rgreening_> np
<rgreening_> we have some times with 6 participants Friday - Monday... So, we should pick something there...
 * rgreening_ wants .. http://openpandora.org/
<yuriy> rgreening: oh i thought that'd be like the internet radio
<yuriy> that's not open is it?
<yuriy> rgreening: but yeah that looks pretty sweet, though i don't really get what it is
<yuriy> rgreening: were you the one still getting apport-kde hangs?
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> yuriy: the pandora is a ARM devices. runs linux. Open design open OS
<yuriy> rgreening: doing what? I tried ubuntu-bug with a PID and clicked send and everything worked, no leftover process
<rgreening> I wasn't doing anything special... I just noticed at one point I had about 6 apport-kde processes hanging around my ps list
<yuriy> rgreening: can you test that then?
<JontheEchidna> [08:39:21] <JontheEchidna> ha, I have about 7 apport-kde processes hanging around from the last crash eating up 41.2 MB ram in total
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: ^ same issue you think?
<rgreening> yuriy: sure
<rgreening> yuriy: works if I manually call apport-bug,..
<yuriy> rgreening: how about for a crash report? (I think you can give apport-bug a .crash file if you have one)
<rgreening> yuriy: if I call with crash and cancel the collection, I get a apport-kde hang
<rgreening> hah
<yuriy> rgreening: what if you don't cancel?
<orestes> I've a question: I'd like to file a bug I've found testing a kubuntu karmic beta ISO, but I'm not sure which package I've to file it against. Someone can help?
<rgreening> yuriy: If I let it complete and then close without sending, I get two ned apport-kde processes hung (I killed the previous one so these are new)
<rgreening> s/ned/new
<yuriy> oh fun. that's unexpected too, the close button is hacked to work
<rgreening> yuriy: if I try a crash file belonging to root (and I have no permission to run) and hit ok, I get apport-bug and apport-kde hang
<rgreening> it all seems very apport-buggy
<rgreening> yuriy: same effect running /usr/share/apport/apport-kde direct rather than apport-bug.. so the issue is in apport-kde
<rgreening> yuriy: I wonder if new qt 4.5.3 update would fix
<rgreening> prob not..
<yuriy> rgreening: not necessarily. all apport-bug does is choose the right frontend, each frontend still uses common code for all backend stuff.
<yuriy> rgreening: maybe it'll fix the segfault that the hang works around
<rgreening> 4.5.3 is released.. so guess we need to get it packaged asap..
<yuriy> rgreening: but at least actually reports despite the leftover process?
<rgreening> yuriy: it seems to
<rgreening> yuriy: I think I fixed it
<rgreening> hmm... nope
<rgreening> yuriy: I'm almost there with the fixes... 2 so far I believe...
<rgreening> yuriy, nixternal: what was the apport-kde hack for the crashing?
<yuriy> rgreening: there is no main window, so nothing to do for the app.exec() call - most importantly, nothing to exit it. the dialogs exec themselves. so the way I understand it, the program as it is should never exit (but I don't think I understand it correctly, because it should be hanging on submit every time)
<yuriy> so instead, there are sys.exit(0) calls for the cancel buttons
<rgreening> hmm...
<yuriy> rgreening: but if you don't app.exec() or sys.exit() and let the dialogs take care of themselves, you get a segfault
<yuriy> rgreening: what were your fixes?
<rgreening> for one... sys.exit(app.exec_()) at end of /usr/share/apport/apport-kde
<yuriy> rgreening: but I don't see why app.exec_() would ever return, because you never quit() (I think i tried adding that somewhere but it didn't help, I don't remember what the issue was)
<rgreening> hmm.
<rgreening> yuriy: why can't we call the quit method on the close/cancel?
<rgreening> oh.. nm
<yuriy> don't remember. maybe you can. but the success condition is the bigger issue.
<yuriy> rgreening: anyways, the way it's set up now is wrong, because all the code is run in the constructor of the MainInterface, then app.exec() is done so it's useless except to make the thing hang
<rgreening> yuriy: instead of sys.exit, we could send a triggered signal and in the main, setup a slot that looks for the signal and it would call the app quit.
<rgreening> maybe?
<yuriy> rgreening: but the cancels and everything are in the separate dialogs which get created, execed, and done with before the app is ever execed
<rgreening> hmm
<rgreening> that's wrong
<rgreening> lol
<yuriy> umm yeah. and this is set up roughly the same as the apport-qt version it's based on, except that one segfaults instead of doing the extra exec() and exit()s
<yuriy> rgreening: have you gotten the segfaults? i've been meaning to test with latest python-qt4 if that still happens
<rgreening> no, just hang
<yuriy> also with qt 4.5.3 would be good to test
<yuriy> rgreening: ok, i mean if you change the code back to how apport-qt (see jaunty package) did it
<rgreening> dunno
<yuriy> unfortunately i accidentally overwrote my version where i was getting that
<apachelogger> weeeh
<apachelogger> that is so hacky
<apachelogger> hrrr
<yuriy> plan for Lucid: rewrite it to use a single window (more KDE style IMO) and base the UI on dr konqi
<rgreening> yuriy: or add support into dr konqi to support plugin bug collection like apport
<rgreening> and push upstream
<rgreening> :)
<yuriy> rgreening: harder, but would be nice
<rgreening> yuriy: read this and nixternalshould too... http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/04/kapplication-tricks.html
<rgreening> may help
<rgreening> Riddell: don't forget K3B :)
<Riddell> hmm?
<apachelogger> Riddell: say I have a string in python that actually contains double quotes, how would I get rid of those quotes?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd investigate the qstring API
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> QString(self.command).chop(1)
<apachelogger> returns None
<rgreening> Riddell: k3b can be taken from my ppa lp:~roderick-greening - fixes finding normalize-audio :) assuming we can upload now...
<rgreening> tested fine here
<apachelogger> A string enclosed in double quotes is not split. Within the string, the backslash quotes shell meta characters - if it is followed by a "meaningless" character, the backslash is output verbatim.
<apachelogger> I fail to parse that
<apachelogger> can someone explain me what that means :)
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> it just hurts to use a programming language where you cant even do basic changes to a string object without wantint to shoot yourself
 * Riddell takes the gun away from apachelogger 
<apachelogger> seriously about any language supports at least chop
<apachelogger> no sign of that in python
<apachelogger> kubotu: identica dent bug triage is more fun than python, like srsly!
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> ryanakca: nookie^ did some countdown images, would  you be able to inegrate them into the server?
<Riddell> nixternal: survey broken again?
<yuriy> apachelogger: what's chop? like split? or strip?
<yuriy> i'm sure python can do it
<apachelogger> yuriy: like strip
<apachelogger> and no it cant
<yuriy> apachelogger: what are you trying to do?
<apachelogger> get rid of double quotes
<yuriy> mystring.strip('"') ?
<apachelogger> of the hook stuff from update-notifier
<apachelogger> meaning string is command
<apachelogger> and command might have sensible double quotes
<apachelogger> meaning only if the string starts with a double quote => remove that and same for endswith
<sebas> apachelogger: python has this [:1] and [:-1] syntax, which works pretty well
<apachelogger> yeah, that is how I implemented it
<rgreening> go sebas :P whee
<apachelogger> though it seems strip works
<sebas> If I understand well what chop does, at least
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> moved on to the next issue already :P
<sebas> ah, boring. :P
 * apachelogger thinks that sebas just wants to score a cookie, so apachelogger throws cookies at sebas and hopes he doesn't hit some essential body parts
<sebas> I wouldn't admit if you did.
<sebas> "Sorry, I can't produce children, apachelogger crushed my balls with cookies"
<sebas> No way.
<apachelogger> yeah, sounds weird
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> especially the produce part, makes it sound rather technical :P
<sebas> yeah, I was about to write generate
<yuriy> sebas, apachelogger: does kde/qt have some kind of onload event?
<yuriy> rgreening: that's what i was looking for to fix apport-kde
<sebas> What would onload do?
<Riddell> objects have constructors
<yuriy> rgreening: problem is the MainInterface isn't really used. if we could get it to actually exec() then "on load" it runs the apport code instead of in the constructor, and quits once it's done then it should work more correctly
<rgreening> yuriy: I leave it in your capable hands :)
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> onload?
<yuriy> sebas: well the problem we're having is with a pyqt app that doesn't have a main window. it's done rather.. wrongly.
 * apachelogger notes that qt doesnt need a window these days :P
<apachelogger> see quasselcore
<yuriy> sebas: but I don't know how something like that works in general.  How do you use a K/Q/QCoreApplication without a main window (even, as a CLI app)? I haven't been able to find any examples or decent docs on that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, I was thinking about writing a script to spitout standard bug replies
<apachelogger> adding alternating greeting and stuff
<apachelogger> to give them the special personal touch
<sebas> yuriy: hm, dunno. I do know that Qt doesn't mean the thing actually has a window
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: randomly generated personality! I like it
<JontheEchidna> oh, and for software-properties
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/software-properties/software-properties-kcm
<JontheEchidna> install instructions in the kde folder
<apachelogger> rgreening: btw, please set the main branch for update-notifier-kde
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thx
<rgreening> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> the u-n-k project on lp
<apachelogger> IIRC you are the maintainer of that
<apachelogger> currently it does not have a main branch
<rgreening> oh, am I
<rgreening> hmm...
<apachelogger> preventing lp:ubuntu-notifier-kde from working
<yuriy> is ~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk the right one for that btw?
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> rgreening: nothing  k3b related on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening
<rgreening> Riddell: ya, I only put the package in PPA. Let me upload the the kubuntu-members bzr branchso you can bzr debuild it...
<rgreening> give me a few
<Riddell> rgreening: oh that's fine
<rgreening> fine as in you'll take it from my PPA and update bzr or fine, I can update bzr for you and then you take?
<fale> hi
<Riddell> hi fale
<Riddell> rgreening: fine I'll take from the PPA
<rgreening> cool.
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'll look into it...
<fale> hi Riddell
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kcm actually crashes?
<rgreening> Riddell: you'll update bzr then too correct
<JontheEchidna> it does?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xfc' in position 6: ordinal not in range(128)
 * apachelogger tries with lang c
<JontheEchidna> huh
<rgreening> apachelogger: Im looking but I see kubuntu-members is the owner...
<Riddell> rgreening: yes if we have bzr
<rgreening> Riddell: we do... may not be up to date in that case. hahah
<apachelogger> rgreening: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/update-notifier-kde
<apachelogger> there should somewhere be a message 'no default branch set'
<Riddell> rgreening: debian/control doesn't think  so
<rgreening> Riddell: I know. I think it was intended.. but never done. we probably should...
<Riddell> rgreening: have you filed a bug with Debian?
<rgreening> for the patch? not yet. It's on my list to do today
<rgreening> I replaced their patch, as it does not work at all
<Riddell> neversfelde synced k3b bzr with the archive
<rgreening> apachelogger: how's that look now...
<apachelogger> rgreening: perfect, thanks
<rgreening> np
<nixternal_> apachelogger: that's fine with me...the docs are out of whack anyways
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the uic crap always makes stuff way too complex
<JontheEchidna> agreed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose it should look like this: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot042.png
<apachelogger> :D
<JontheEchidna> :o
<JontheEchidna> now all we need to do is make it do all changes on apply rather than when you change things
<JontheEchidna> the localization is in shambles :( I imagine this is an issue with normal software-properties too?
<JontheEchidna> btw, what colorscheme/theme do you have?
<apachelogger> yep
<JontheEchidna> oh, and we need to policykit that bad boy up, but that might require changes inside SoftwareProperties
<apachelogger> modified obsidian + nitro window deco
<JontheEchidna> nitrogen... I think I didn't bother packaging that early on in karmic because it looked like an oxygen clone
<JontheEchidna> but now it's all merged with oxygen for 4.4, so there's no need anymore for 10.04
<JontheEchidna> one less package removal bug I suppose
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> that is why I do not like clones :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:
<apachelogger> -    self.ui = uic.loadUi("%s/designer/mainkcm.ui" % datadir, None)
<apachelogger> +    self.ui = uic.loadUi("%s/designer/mainkcm.ui" % datadir, parent)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: then just nuke the ui.show
<apachelogger> that should take care of kcmification
<JontheEchidna> ^why I am beginning to dislike python
<JontheEchidna> too unstructured for my taste
<apachelogger> not as beautiful as ruby for sure :P
<JontheEchidna> putting this inside of kpackagekit should be fairly easy
<apachelogger> yeah, should be something like $container.addPage(kcm-software) or something
<JontheEchidna> I just have to set the parent in the .desktop file
<apachelogger> that is if there is no internal roadblock that prevents pykcms from being part of capps
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would go right ahead and check if/how kpk integration works
<apachelogger> to avoid wasted time if it goes wrong
<rgreening> Riddell: I sent a bug to debian re the k3b patch. so we are good.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/cJPqWz.html
<JontheEchidna> huh, crashes systemsettings
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: have a look at usb creator package for ideas on how to policykit in python for kde.
<rgreening> and talk with evand on #ubuntu-installer if you need help. he did that work in that package.
<JontheEchidna> will the SoftwareProperties ui-agnostic class need polkit support first?
<JontheEchidna> that's what really does all the root-wanting stuffs
<JontheEchidna> oh, I guess systemsettings didn't really crash, just a python error (most likely about permissions)
<rgreening> Riddell: new arora is out today.
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll package and test and let you know when ready.
<JontheEchidna> \o/ http://imagebin.ca/view/z5xLPxlj.html
<JontheEchidna> TODO:
<JontheEchidna> -Packagekit so this can run as non root
<JontheEchidna> *policykit
<JontheEchidna> -KCM-ify so that settings changes aren't done instantly
<JontheEchidna> come to think of it, IRC makes a horrible todo list
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Why don't we change default input method to IBus? XIM is not installed by default and I need to switch to ibus maulally
<Quintasan> manually*
<apachelogger> harrrr
 * apachelogger hugs JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> one step closer to a happy apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category=add-and-remove-software
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: still crashes in the translate_widgets stuff on localized system though
<JontheEchidna> historically that's been a problem with software-properties
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> pyware
<Quintasan> stupid policykit-gnome
 * Quintasan needs to make a list of proposed changes for meeting
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 367495 please have a look
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367495 in update-notifier-kde "[intrepid]: no upgrade notification for jaunty received, manual attempt says nothing to upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367495
<yuriy> ok who put 175 character lines in update-notifier-kde :P some of us like to use our screen space
 * apachelogger is wondering what he has to discuss for the meeting
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: any suggestions? :)
<JontheEchidna> when I run the software kcm as root, it spits this out a few times and fails to be root: sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> is it looking for a path to run from?
<apachelogger> cwd = current working directory
<apachelogger> there might be some way to wok around this, otherwise just cd to / in some init I suppose
<JontheEchidna> see, software properties was meant to be a standalone application. Now we're having to work around all sorts of crap to make it a plugin :(
<apachelogger> or was that meant as discussion material :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> Open up project Timelord to more of the developer public?
<apachelogger> python was just never meant to power apps :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I'd like to keep it closed to avoid any more rants or public coverage of any kind
<apachelogger> once we have it pretty ironed out it can go public
<JontheEchidna> k
<JontheEchidna> Back to software-properties, the thing is, I'm not to fond of the idea of making my own sources.list editor in C++
<apachelogger>  Discuss top bugs to quash - bring a list so we can prioritize and delegate
<apachelogger> that I find funny TBH
<JontheEchidna> ^in theory that list should be launchpad
<JontheEchidna> but it's too clogged up with upstream bugs
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I wonder if Ruby could be used to create a Qt frontend to ibus-setup instead of creating starmonkeys
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in theory someone first would need ot triage bugs :P
<JontheEchidna> that too
<apachelogger> Quintasan: KDE UI > Qt UI due to style integration, but yes, it could
 * Quintasan puts it on his Future to-do list
<Quintasan> god damn, too much to-do lists
<apachelogger> make one and put everything on it :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> talking about bugs made me wanna rant
<apachelogger> is it save to go ahead?
<JontheEchidna> I'll listen
<apachelogger> bug 409680
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409680 in kdeplasma-addons "[karmic] configure button in middle of microblogging widget" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409680
<apachelogger> if you dare creating freaking patches
<apachelogger> then at least QA them and watch out for bugs
<apachelogger> 1 month of silence on a quite in your face bug is unacceptable
<apachelogger> perfect example of why I think that patches are evil
<JontheEchidna> I don't think that patch is worth having a hardly-used kubuntu feed on the twitter apple by default
<apachelogger> question is if it caused by the patch though :)
<apachelogger> just wanted to rant :)
<JontheEchidna> easily discoverable, if anybody did QA :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> anyway, I find the feed patch doubtable
<apachelogger> I think you cant even click links
<davmor2> apachelogger: you forgot </rant>
<apachelogger> davmor2: I am in constant rant mode :P
<davmor2> :)
<nixternal_> Riddell: fixed up the survey script...seems they changed the pages a bit on cdimages
<Quintasan> lolwut
<nixternal_> we need to find a much better way
<apachelogger> better ways for all and everything I say
<rgreening> Riddell: are you able to Doodle yet? :)
<rgreening> oh, and is someone pacakaging new Qt 4.5.3? Im working on arora 0.10.0 now...
<Quintasan> rgreening: I'm no good in packaging java modules and Dooble license requires packaging it along with modules :/
 * rgreening has no idea Quintasan
<Quintasan> omg, sorry rgreening, I read DooBle, not DooDle :P
<rgreening> Riddell: I'd like ot propose a meeting time.... and it's getting late in the day to propose Friday.. unless you still want to....
<rgreening> lol Quintasan
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you look at python code again?
<apachelogger> I told you, dont do that, it will make your eyes blury!
<Quintasan> no more python for me :<
<apachelogger> there, I even lost a 'r' because I was looking at pycode all afternoon :S
<Quintasan> anyone can help me with my noobish c++ code?
<JontheEchidna> I now know why I need glasses...
<JontheEchidna> my parents must have done pycoding before I was born
<Quintasan> poor JontheEchidna
 * Quintasan pats JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> that is sad indeed :(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: delete this; this = NULL;
<apachelogger> hm, of all the wicked code I wrote, I never tried that TBH
<Quintasan> grr, I managed to write this -> http://pastebin.com/f33c9adbf   how should I write it to make the app display the arguments in order I gave them (not backwards)?
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> Quintasan: out of interest, why not use a while and nuke stuff out of argv?
<JontheEchidna> lol @ name
 * apachelogger notes that argument parsing should only happen once in an apps live
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: :D
<apachelogger> I dont find a for loop particularly suited for the use
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I want this app to display the arguments given to, how else I can do this?
<JontheEchidna> in porting jockey to pykde, I ended up copying the args, clearing the list, giving that to kde, and then giving the provided args to the jockey backend
<apachelogger> Quintasan: markup: while not argv.empty?; output; argv.delete[0];
<apachelogger> i.e. iterate over argv until argv becomes empty, in each iteration output the argument at hand and remove it from argv
<apachelogger> at the end you have procssed all of argv and have the benefit of empty argv, which is a much more real-life use case :)
<Quintasan> hurr, more complicated than I though
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is actually simpler than what you do :P
<Quintasan> what?
<JontheEchidna> I crashed skype
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: gratz
<Quintasan> apachelogger: impossible!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lol, did you try to open entertainment videos with it to check the volume preset :P
<JontheEchidna> all I did was try to login
<apachelogger> hm, never crashed for me there
<Quintasan> apachelogger: dunno how to write this, seems complicated >_<
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ask the google :)
<Quintasan> ＝＾＝
<Quintasan> stackoverflow!
<apachelogger> while(!argv.empty()) {}
<apachelogger> I suppose
<apachelogger> my cpp went down the hill ever since I become rather inactive :(
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wut? .empty?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: my skill are pretty meh
<Quintasan> +s
<apachelogger> Quintasan: !empty
<rgreening> arora browser now uploaded to my ppa:~roderick-greening .. should start building soon
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<nixternal> nielsslot: are we doing a call? if so, do I have time to run out for like 15 minutes?
<nixternal> err, Nightrose ^^
<nixternal> damn tab complete
<Nightrose> jep i'm ready now
<Nightrose> 15 mins is ok too
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^
<nixternal> ok, we can do it right now
<nixternal> how long is it going to take?
<Nightrose> no idea
<nixternal> what is it about?
<Nightrose> apachelogger wanted to skype ;-)
<nixternal> who all is involved?
<Nightrose> no idea either ;-)
<nixternal> can I ask more questions?
<nixternal> why?
<Nightrose> nooooooo!
<nixternal> because!
<nixternal> why?
<Nightrose> :D
<nixternal> because!
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> my daughter used to drive me up a wall with that
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> i poked harald on jabber
<nixternal> k, I am going to run to the quick stop really quick...15 minutes
<nixternal> brb
<apachelogger> dont poke
<apachelogger> need to go smoke
<apachelogger> 15 mins
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> ping me when back
 * ScottK waves
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like we need to upgrade xz-utils after beta: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_name=200908272003.48141.lasse.collin@tukaani.org
<apachelogger> ScottK: skype
<ScottK> apachelogger: What about it?
<apachelogger> going to have a timelord meeting :P
 * ScottK is still reading backlog from 6 hours ago
<ScottK> apachelogger: When?
<apachelogger> though Id rather just chat a bit :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: nowish
<apachelogger> Nightrose: plz gimme a call
<apachelogger> nixternal, JontheEchidna, ScottK: find me as apachelogger
<ScottK> OK.  I need to be out the door in 20 minutes
 * ScottK fishes for the netbook with skype
<apachelogger> nixternal, JontheEchidna, ScottK: nightrose would be nightrose I suppose
<Nightrose> restarting skype...
 * ScottK is skitterman on skype
<JontheEchidna> lotta nightroses
<JontheEchidna> echidnaman on skype
<Nightrose> btw i'm lydiapintscher
<ScottK> I'm on now, BTW.
<apachelogger> waiting for lydia to reboot :D
 * ScottK continues reading backscroll until the phone rings.
 * apachelogger should not be hosting the session due to somewhat unreliable intarwebs link
<nixternal> back
<JontheEchidna> nixternal = nixternal on skype?
<nixternal> I am nixternal if you didn't know :p
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<rgreening> Riddell: I did the meeting post... booked #ubuntu-meeting via fridge... I think i got the timez correct. UTC/GMT blah...
<nixternal> I am nixternal everywhere
<nixternal> the one and only
<apachelogger> so
<ScottK> Riddell: Did seele discuss the results of her talking to upstream about the suspend dialog/notification issue?
<apachelogger> someone start calling around :P
 * ScottK waits for nixternal to do something.
<ScottK> BTW, it should be someone not on wireless that initiates the call.
<JontheEchidna> how fat do the interweb pipes have to be to be a good host?
<apachelogger> not much
<ScottK> I think it's more latency in wireless that is death on skype.
<ScottK> (for the host)
<nixternal> am I missing anyone?
 * apachelogger waits for someone to call
<ScottK> nixternal: Call.
<nixternal> call who?
<nixternal> I don't know how this stuff works :p
 * JontheEchidna either
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> quality sux
<Nightrose> ok now i can hear absolutely nothing
<apachelogger> we need another host :D
<Nightrose> \o/
<nixternal> i think I just head the cookie monster
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> cookies
<nixternal> i can't hear anybody
<apachelogger> Nightrose just exploded
<nixternal> lol
<Nightrose> indeed
<JontheEchidna> I can try
<JontheEchidna> how do I do conference calls?
<apachelogger> nixternal: right click a contact and say add to conference or something
<apachelogger> that is if you have a connection
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> oh, I have the connection of all connections
<ScottK> Riddell: Short version of my understanding of seele's findings is that upstream is not as opposed to a dialogue as the email discussion would appear, but there are some implementation details that they really don't like in the current patch.  Her recommendation was drop the dialog and go with a 30 second notification (agateau already has a patch upstream) and then work on a better solution together for 4.4/Lucid.
<apachelogger> we should have used mumble :P
 * Nightrose notes that apachelogger was the one who wanted to talk :D
<rgreening> my brain hurts
<apachelogger> kubotu: order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<rgreening> UTC/GMT is driving me nuts DST SDT.... lol
<apachelogger> rofl
<JontheEchidna> lmao
<Riddell> are we nearly there yet
<Riddell> ?
 * Riddell spots  http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/karmic/
<rgreening> Riddell: arora uploaded to my PPA. I built and tested locally. wallet support, adblock, mmmm..... goodness.
<Riddell> rgreening: when is the meeting?
<Riddell> ScottK: well yes, aseigo != upstream (sometimes)
<rgreening> in yer email :) 19:00 UTC (I hope I got the TZ right .. )
<rgreening> ^ true dat
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd like to go with what seele suggested.
<Riddell> ScottK: go for it (that patch is far more trouble than it's worth)
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll deal with it tomorrow or over the weekend
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-beta | Feature and UI Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-beta | Feature and UI Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts | Meeting Fri 19:00UTC #ubuntu-meeting
<rgreening> Riddell: arora 0.10.0 is awesome
<rgreening> ie. it has adblock!
<rgreening> so I am happy now
<rgreening> Riddell: feel free to grab it from my PPA and push up. Works just fine.
 * rgreening really needs rights to upload to main....
<Tonio__> Riddell: about kpackagekit I think the guilty is policykit-kde...
<Riddell> Tonio__: does it work with the old standalone policykit-kde package?
<Tonio_> grmpf........... my internet connection sucks today...
<Tonio_> so did anyone reaply to "kcmshell4 kcm_pkk_authorization" sefaulting test ? :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: would you please confirm ?
<Tonio_> I get this error : *** glibc detected *** kcmshell4: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0000000001501fe0 ***
<Tonio_> pretty interesting:)
<Tonio_> I suspect polkit-qt
<Tonio_> PolkitQt::Context::hasError() const () from /usr/lib/libpolkit-qt-core.so.0
<Tonio_> it is polkit-qt.... I'll test a fresh svn snapshot :)
<Tonio_> hum it went from qt0 to qt1 on svn :)
<Tonio_> same as gtk1 in fact.... interesting
<Quintasan> ☭
<ryanakca> nookie^: Hi, can you send me your countdown images please?
<ryanakca> Riddell: "able to fit in the "latest update" banner at the top of kubuntu.org"... Should that integrate with the action items from the KubuntuKarmicWebsite spec (somehow), or will making the KubuntuKarmicWebsite changes live wait until after release?
<Riddell> http://blusrcu.ba/kubuntu.zip
<Riddell> ryanakca: ^^
<ryanakca> Riddell: ... and should that go inside #kmasthead? Or in the page body somewhere?
<Riddell> ryanakca: inside the masthead (if possible and if it looks decent)
 * ryanakca asks matt for the JS to make it countdown
<ryanakca> Riddell: Could you stick them up under /~jriddell/karmic-countdown-banner/ or something of the sort please?
<Riddell> k
<Riddell> ryanakca: done
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks
<ryanakca> Also, was there a "Kubuntu 9.10 has arrived!" or an "Almost there!" one? or should I just display the "One day to go" until the end?
<Riddell> ryanakca: just do the one day to go I guess
<ryanakca> Riddell: Anyways, http://drupal.ryanak.ca
<ryanakca> Riddell: I commented out the action items, I can make them go live a week or so after release I guess.
<DaSkreecH> ryanakca: We need a Poster with Kubuntu needs you and Riddell doing the POinting Uncle Sam thing in a kilt :)
<DaSkreecH> Who uses Kubuntu?
<DaSkreecH> you!!
<nixternal> there is a bit to much typefacing going on there
<Riddell> ryanakca: that looks good
<Riddell> DaSkreecH: I already have a vanity photo on kubuntu.org
<DaSkreecH> :-)
<DaSkreecH> Why can't you log out via KDM ?
<Riddell> if we knew that, we'd fix it
<DaSkreecH> ok I guess a less stupid question :) When did this start?
<DaSkreecH> My latest test of karmic is about a month ago
<Riddell> it started for me when we got the crash-on-logout bug fixed
<ScottK> It's mentioned in the release notes for the Beta.
<DaSkreecH> ScottK: I know that's how I know about it now
<ScottK> Then I guess I'm glad I put it there.
<DaSkreecH> :-)
<DaSkreecH> Yeah we should kinda aim at Human open eyes release notes
<ScottK> Talk to claydoh about format when he's around.
<DaSkreecH> I don't mind the Format other than I don't like having the list of mirros first
<Riddell> maybe that should go on a separate page
<ScottK> It's at the end of the regular Ubuntu release announcement.
<ScottK> I think at the end or a separate page would be an improvement.
<DaSkreecH> Yes I almost didn't see the notes
<DaSkreecH> I saw it because I was clicking every link to see if they had a mirror
<DaSkreecH> almost none of them are valid currently btw but I guess they are still propogating
<ScottK> For the final release we make sure the mirrors are in sync before pulling the trigger.
<ScottK> Riddell: When you have a moment I'd like to chat about having the "warning" screen back in the installer for Netbook so we can use that for the "It's a tech preview, don't judge too harshly" disclaimer.
<Riddell> we don't, but we do have a magically updating iframe with the list of mirrors
<Riddell> ScottK: the thought had occured to me, it would need some code in ubiquity but I doubt it's too hard, I expect shtylman can be conjoled into action
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  I think it'll be an important part of upstream being happy with the way we deliver the message for netbook.
<Riddell> although it's late for a new string and it can't be updated with langpacks
<ScottK> Ooops.
<ScottK> Well I didn't think of it until yesterday.  Sorry.
<Riddell> yeah it's upstream's fault for changing their plans :)
<Riddell> shtylman: what say thee?
<ScottK> Their suggestion was a watermark on the desktop.  I think this is way better.
<Riddell> no need to rub users nose in it, they can make an informed choice
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> I just want to have a solid response to "but users don't read release notes".
<ScottK> I think  a click through on the installer is a solid answer.
<Riddell> ScottK: looks like shtylman has been idle for a couple of days, we should e-mail him
 * Riddell makes it sew
<JontheEchidna> what if...
<JontheEchidna> what if polkit-manager-kde crashing somehow caused bug 438279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438279 in packagekit "Kpackagekit ask to report some errors " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438279
<JontheEchidna> if the root-having process that does all the priviledged stuff dies
<JontheEchidna> kpackagekit can no longer write to root-needing places
<Riddell> seems plausible
<JontheEchidna> so then the dpkg suddenly halts, unable to write any more
<JontheEchidna> causing the "cannot write to standard output error"
<JontheEchidna> the packagekit traceback seems to indicate it cannot run a dpkg helper
<Riddell> maybe Tonio_ has figured it all out :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to fix, currently on my ppa :)
<Tonio_> I have hudge internet connection problems today, so that'll take time :)
<Tonio_> also I played with latest arora, it's real genius :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: latest libpolkit-qt on my ppa, but as there is a API transition, I suspect we may expect problems with some apps :/
<Riddell> umm, where's that from?
<Tonio_> svn in branches/work
<Tonio_> there is the libpolkit-qt-1
<Tonio_> Riddell: was pretty hard for me to find it :)
<Riddell> I believe that's not complete yet
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know that, but it can lead to what need to be done
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-02
<Tonio_> Riddell: it receives updates every day right
<Tonio_> right now...
<Tonio_> Riddell: it that segfault is fixed, then maybe we can ping upstream asking for a release date and decide of a plan
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is not possible to release with policykit broken anyway, too many things depend on it...
<Riddell> I'd prefer to just roll back to a working polkit
<Riddell> updating to an incomplete and unstable version at this stage isn't wise
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to do so no ?
<Riddell> have you tried the old standalone version?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what if polkit-qt upstream can release in time and there's no api breakage then ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, didn't, indeed...
<Tonio__> Riddell: sorry, the 15 minutes disconnection :)
<Tonio__> so you suggested eventually a second policykit in the archives then ? one for ubuntu and one for us ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's what we have currently
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's the other policykit version ?
<Tonio_> can't see it...
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you have a package name for me cause I can't figure out which one you're talking about
<Riddell> 0.9 is used by KDE, 1.0 by gnome
<Riddell> don't know the exact versions
<Tonio_> Riddell: unfortunatelly they use the same policykit, I'm affraid :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I attempted the upgrade
<Riddell> I'm lost in a twisty maze of polkit packages all alike
<Tonio__> Riddell: apt-cache show policykit-gnome | grep --color libpolkit
<Tonio__> apt-cache show kdebase-workspace-bin | grep --color libpolkit
<Tonio__> Riddell: same packages...
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK. Shall I make it go live?
<Tonio__> Riddell: that's why we're broken, and getting another policykit will be pretty nasty at this stage...
<ryanakca> Or should whatever announcement's currently up stay there for some time?
<Tonio__> the problem is that for bith policykit and packagekit, the kde part is release outside of the official project, and generally later...
<Tonio__> Riddell: we should discuss with with the ubuntu crew so that they don't upgrade if we at kde aren't ready for that...
<Tonio__> Riddell: every dev cycle we end up with things breaking like this.... I remember the kdebluetooth case a couple of releases ago...
<ryanakca> Also, could some developers reply to the "Developer of the week" thread on kubuntu-devel@l.u.c please?
<Tonio__> and translations last cycle... that's a pain to deal with for sure...
<Tonio__> people maintaining such important backend packages should be aware there are other desktops than gnome, really....
<DaSkreecH> What?
<DaSkreecH> There is something beyond these feet?
<Tonio__> well for packagekit, glatzor did that very nicelly, but that's an exception
<DaSkreecH> Tonio__: Can you raise the visibilty of that?
<DaSkreecH> Publically thank him somehow?
<Tonio__> DaSkreecH: sure
<Riddell> ryanakca: all the changes or just the banner?
<Tonio__> DaSkreecH: the real deal is that to make that happen the way we want, that has to become an official policy at canonical
<Tonio__> DaSkreecH: I see no other way....
<Tonio__> DaSkreecH: but I'm not the man to blog a lot :)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio__: gnome  is using polkit-1-gnome
<Tonio__> also, yes, we have to raise this
<JontheEchidna> *policykit-1-gnome
<JontheEchidna> policykit-gnome is the old 0.9 one still there for historical/compatibility reasons
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: hum that stupid naming..... polkit/policykit
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<Tonio__> makes it so hard to see the changes...
<JontheEchidna> I say we blame the gnomies :P
<JontheEchidna> depreciating things faster than ... gnome
<Tonio__> okay so that's a all new policykit indeed
<Tonio__> Riddell: you are right and I'm complaining about nothing ;)
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: so why are we broken right now if nothing changed ?
<JontheEchidna> dunno.. everything works here
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: can you try this for me please ? kcmshell4 kcm_pkk_authorization
<JontheEchidna> works fine here
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ???????????????
<Tonio__> wow that's funky
<JontheEchidna> I have the holy system
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: don't touch it !!!!!!!!!!
<JontheEchidna> ...which is currently stuck in vesa and is otherwise very crappy
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: what are your policykit* packagekit* versions please ?
<Tonio__> JontheEchidna: that's interesting
<Tonio__> Riddell: looks like maybe the problem isn't policykit then.... more a libc thing :)
<JontheEchidna> packagekit 0.4.9+20090825-0ubuntu4
<nixternal> Tonio__: getting the policykit crash messages all the time?
<Tonio__> nixternal: absolutly reproductible for me
<Tonio__> nixternal: that's why in my attempt to fix I went on the policykit side
<nixternal> Tonio__: it pops up all the time for me
<nixternal> I have gone to the point of ignoring the damn thing
<JontheEchidna> policykit 0.9-4ubuntu1
<Tonio__> nixternal: and is kpackagekit broken for you ?
<nixternal> it starts up
<JontheEchidna> also reported upstream by a fedora user: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=204060
<ubottu> KDE bug 204060 in manager "A Fatal Error Occurred The Application PolicyKit-KDE (polkit-kde-manager) crashed" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<JontheEchidna> so not a packaging issue
<Tonio__> nixternal: in my case it breaks when using policykit, for authentication
<Tonio__> nixternal: very late in the package installation process
<Tonio__> nixternal: just after resolving deps
<Tonio__> may you guys try to install a single package please ?
<nixternal> is there a bug for kpackagekit and the settings dialog? it doesn't match anything and definitely doesn't use the theme's fonts
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: the one for software sources?
<nixternal> ya
<Riddell> it's run as root
<JontheEchidna> that's "natural". it's run as root
<nixternal> shouldn't be "natural"
<nixternal> it looks like shit honestly
<DaSkreecH> I remember Redhat used to set all of Root's settings to be scary )
<nixternal> first time I have ever opened kpackagekit
<DaSkreecH> Red wallpapers for the desktop etc
<nixternal> ahaha, I remember that
<nixternal> with the bomb icon
<JontheEchidna> there is hope for the future, though: http://imagebin.ca/view/z5xLPxlj.html
<DaSkreecH> Just so that you knew what you were doing was dangerouns and you shouldn't feel comfortable and pleasant in this mode
<JontheEchidna> if we can get policykit integration it won't have to run as root
<nixternal> "you do not have the necessary privileges to perform this action."
<nixternal> can't update with kpackagekit
<Tonio__> nixternal: one option would be to have default font settings so that not everyone has to change them for smaller ones :)
<Tonio__> 8/9 and dpi fixed to 100 are generally giving a better result than the "let the random/chance/xorg guess that and use 10"
<Riddell> rgreening: arora uploaded
<Riddell> rgreening: any reason we don't turn adblock on by default?
<nixternal> lets ship chrome by default :)
<Riddell> rgreening: I still can't log into google calendar :(
<DaSkreecH> Laziness?
<Riddell> (although that'll be a qt issue not an arora issue probably)
<rgreening> Riddell: it isn't on by default in package and it's a new feature... probably we should leave it off by default just in case?
<rgreening> Riddell: thanks for uploading :)
<rgreening> Riddell: ? via arora?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I have a behind kde interview in the works so I'd rather not do one for kubuntu as well for the moment
<rgreening> works for me with arora...
<Tonio_> what a F**********d up connection.........
<Tonio_> something like 45 disconnections today....
 * Tonio_ is happy to annouced he subscribed to another ISP today...
<Tonio_> Riddell: nice :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: one question about the boot splash...
<Tonio_> Riddell: what are your plans right now on that point ?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Lovely, no worries.
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the plan to go without any splash or ?
 * ryanakca looks at Tonio_ , rgreening .
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I wasn't there so I don't know the subject....
<Tonio_> ryanakca: interview for kubuntu ?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: yes, the "Developer of the Week" thread on the ML
<rgreening> ryanakca: sure
<rgreening> sounds good
<Tonio_> lemme look
<ryanakca> Great, thanks :)
<rgreening> ryanakca: you want to send questions and I can fill out?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: didn't you notice fedora seems to have fix their kpackagekit bug ?
<rgreening> I saw to keep it short, etc... do you have any specific format other than the ML message?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: would be nice to get their latest changes between the 04 and 16 of sptember no ?
<rgreening> Riddell: was the google issue in arora or konq?
<DaSkreecH> Riddell: You mean the KDE forum one?
<ryanakca> rgreening: I described it more or less on the ML, 100 words, describe yourself, your contribution to Kubuntu, why you chose Kubuntu, your favourite feature, what you're working on, etc... whatever. :)
<rgreening> ryanakca: k. I'll review and reply to ya
<rgreening> prob late tonight or sometime tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: I didn't notice. What's the best way to monitor what they do?
<ryanakca> rgreening: Great, thanks
<DaSkreecH> I thought it was amusing that other than one Question (hot tubs!) the questons were all about Kubuntu
<ryanakca> Riddell: Also, I think I lost your reply when the breaker blew and my server went down. Countdown banner good to go live?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: lemme know if you need someone for the dev of the week, but I don't tend to be a person who like to discuss what he does :)
<Tonio_> I do it that's it
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum, hard to say, they have repos everywhere, it's not like us....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: trying to contact one of their kde pachagers could help....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'm still investigating on the technical side, so maybe you can try to do that and ping me if you fail to get it to work ?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: *nod*, I'll let you know when submissions are running low.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: also I have a broken policykit and I seem to be the only one...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: so I'm affraid I'll have problems to debug this
<Tonio_> ryanakca: kk :)
 * rgreening likes to toot his horn
 * rgreening has no shame
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: cause I'll tend to have more crashes than all of you.... maybe a corrupted binary somewhere....
<ryanakca> rgreening: I don't think nixternal has any either...
<Riddell> ryanakca: just the banner or everything going live?
<ryanakca> nixternal: Feel like being Developer of the Week any time soon? (of course you do...) If so, mind replying to the thread on the ML please, I'd rather have a few lined up that way I'm not stuck reusing blurbs :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: just the banner.
<ryanakca> As for everything else, I'll wait until everything's done and make one big move.
<Riddell> ryanakca: yep, groovy
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you upload the new kdebluetooth you had?
<JontheEchidna> kdebase could stand an upload
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: before I get disconnected again :) is that okay for you ? the fedora stuff ?
<JontheEchidna> I'll search for it :)
<JontheEchidna> I think they might have 0.5 already...
<JontheEchidna> also, [19:54:25] <Riddell> Tonio_: did you upload the new kdebluetooth you had?
 * shtylman shtylman is indeed alive...work just gets in the way of things :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope I can do right now, will you review ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's only bugfix anyway and works well here
<Riddell> shtylman: I think you're confused about what's activated by the release notes, that'll be the release note link not the initial warning page
<Riddell> Tonio_: how can I review?
<shtylman> Riddell: indeed...but the warning is also activated by a file
<shtylman> iirc
<Tonio_> Riddell: s/review/let it go/
<Tonio_> Riddell: archives are frozen right now no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah... I thought there were right after the beta freeze.... I seem to remember it was like that before...
<Tonio_> anyway I'm tired :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded
<Riddell> shtylman: something must do, probably it should be on if /usr/bin/plasma-netbook exists for now
<Riddell> shtylman: oh also the keyboard page crashed for me when installing in Arabic
<nixternal> my new phone number is +1 312 772 4KDE
<nixternal> woohoo, Google Voice FTW!
 * ryanakca watches the banner crash and burn on www.kubuntu.org ... *sigh*
<shtylman> Riddell: I saw that...gonna take a look at it tonight
<ryanakca> Riddell: It did not display properly. I might have made changes to the theme in the past that aren't yet on the main site, so I'll ask the sysadmins to pull the theme and I'll try again tomorrow night (assuming a sysadmin gets around to running 'bzr pull' tomorrow)
<Riddell> ryanakca: ok thanks
<shtylman> is it too much to ask for a notes widget that does have a bent corner?
<spstarr> hrm
<spstarr> dvd burning is broken in Kubuntu
<spstarr> Errno: 5 (Input/output error), reserve track scsi sendcmd: no error
<spstarr> CDB:  53 00 00 00 00 00 1D 60 3C 00
<spstarr> status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)
<spstarr> ...
<spstarr> [23721.134533] sr 6:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code
<spstarr> [23721.134537] sr 6:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<spstarr> [23721.134542] sr 6:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Blank Check [current]
<spstarr> [
 * spstarr replaces buntu's kernel with kernel.org one
<spstarr> assuming a buntu kernel patch broke my dvd burner we'll see
<spstarr> broken in 2.6.31.1
<spstarr> :(
<spstarr> damint shit why cant we have stable DVD/CD burning in Linux?!
<spstarr> maybe k3b will work
<DaSkreecH> Is Koala going to use xsplash?
<DaSkreecH> We don't have stable anything in linux :-P
<DaSkreecH> Tonio__: Is Kubuntu using xsplash ?
<spstarr> ugh
 * spstarr takes Fedora's kernel config and rebuilds kernel
<spstarr> if that works then Ubuntu is doing something _very wrong_
<spstarr> hmm
<spstarr> bug in kernel.org
 * spstarr opens bug
<nixternal> heh, I am telling people it isn't safe to dl the Ubuntu Beta, but the Kubuntu Beta is working great and you should use that instead
<rgreening> lol
<shtylman> ScottK: im still not 100% on the small screen issue
<shtylman> I got it compressed quite a bit
<shtylman> but some screens are still a bit problematic... and have some overlap
<shtylman> imma see if I can squeeze a few more pixels out of some things... :/
<shtylman> Riddell: there gonna be nice kubuntu lanyards this year? :) :)
<DaSkreecH> nixternal: Ubuntu Beta is broken?
<nixternal> no, I am just being an ass when people ask :)
<DaSkreecH> Ah well carry on
<nixternal> of course :)
<DaSkreecH> Are we using xsplash?
<rgreening> ksplash
<rgreening> its builtin
<rgreening> though I think Riddell should investigate replacing the default animation with something like the old one...
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening doesnt know how hard/easy this is
<nixternal> ksplash, thissplash, and thatsplash are confusing...then again it has been a while since I last looked at um
<rgreening> nixternal: is someone working on the new amarok 2.2 packages?
 * rgreening just read yer blog
<nixternal> dunno, but I am sure someone will :)
 * rgreening wishes usb-creator-kde had a 'bigger' than 'footnote' meantion tho'...
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> that took a lot of work :)
<yuriy> oh no UDS for me :(
<shtylman> yuriy: why?
<shtylman> rgreening: in our hearts we love usb-creator-kde :)
<rgreening> shtylman: ty :)
<rgreening> ha
<ScottK> shtylman: OK.  If we can't get it, we can't get it.  Did you get the mail on the OMG, kittens warning in the installer?
<shtylman> ScottK: .... kittens? where??!
<ScottK> shtylman: Email from Riddell.
<shtylman> ahh yes... got that mail
<shtylman> should be no prob
<shtylman> (checks now)
<nixternal> umm, I lost my VBox/Kickstart scripts for ISO testing :(
<nixternal> I didn't put them in bzr when I was supposed to either...and I believe they were on a drive that died this week
<shtylman> Riddell: as I suspected.... just make sure the file '/usr/share/ubiquity/intro.txt' exists and that will show on the intro page
<shtylman> so for your netbook stuff, make sure that makes it into the cd image or whatnot... might have to travel in a different package but as long as that file is there...the into should so...
<nixternal> I was thinking something like ubiquity-netbook-kde..is that to much?
 * spstarr tries ../linux-image-2.6.32-rc2-custom_2.6.32-rc2-custom-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb
<spstarr> DVD burning is broken in Ubuntu/kernel.org .31
<spstarr> ahaha
<spstarr> devicekit-disks is  BROKEN
<rgreening> yeah
<spstarr> no
<spstarr> still broken
<spstarr> Errno: 5 (Input/output error), reserve track scsi sendcmd: no error
<spstarr> CDB:  53 00 00 00 00 00 1D 60 3C 00
<spstarr> status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)
<spstarr> S
<spstarr> 2.6.32-rc1 broken, .31, 31.1?!
<spstarr> or is something is broken in Ubuntu
<dtchen> that's a known issue; it's not devicekit-disks
<dtchen> it's linux
<dtchen> specifically a regression in 2.6.31.1
<dtchen> fixed in 2.6.32-rc1 (but 2.6.32-rc1 has broken mac80211, so...)
<spstarr> no it's not
<spstarr> Linux panic 2.6.32-rc2-custom #3 SMP Thu Oct 1 23:32:58 EDT 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<spstarr> its not even fixed in RC2
<dtchen> err, then we're talking of different bugs
<dtchen> guh, crapton of changes to scsi and libata
<dtchen> anyhow, i'm referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/438065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438065 in linux "Karmic: DVDs cannot be mounted" [High,Triaged]
<spstarr> i dont know if they can't  be mounted or not.. it just doesn't detect ANY media
<dtchen> what if you log out and back in after leaving the media inserted?
<spstarr> via ssh?
<spstarr> :)
<spstarr> still no work
<spstarr> [   63.393907] sr1: Hmm, seems the drive doesn't support multisession CD's
<spstarr> [   63.439100] sr 6:0:1:0: [sr1] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<spstarr> [   63.439106] sr 6:0:1:0: [sr1] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
<spstarr> [   63.439112] sr 6:0:1:0: [sr1] Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range
<spstarr> [
<spstarr> the kernel cannot read my empty media or detect it
<spstarr> so....
<spstarr> this doesn't work on my laptop DVD burner either :D
<spstarr> how wonderful
<spstarr> [   63.393907] sr1: Hmm, seems the drive doesn't support multisession CD's
<spstarr> [   63.439100] sr 6:0:1:0: [sr1] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<spstarr> [   63.439106] sr 6:0:1:0: [sr1] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]
<spstarr> [   63.439112] sr 6:0:1:0: [sr1] Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range
<spstarr> [
<ScottK> !pastebin | spstarr
<ubottu> spstarr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<spstarr> i know about pastebin, but im lazy right now :)
<ScottK> You're also being impolite then.
 * JontheEchidna should probably get to bed...
<ScottK> Good night.
<spstarr> gah
<spstarr> Kubuntu cannot read ANY DVDs even burnt ones?
<wstephenson> Riddell: this is your scheduled friday nag ;)
<schmidtm> hi i am not sure if the following bug is kown: each time i start up i do not get the kde login-screen but drop to a login-shell and i havt to start kdm manually by running sudo kdm
<jussi01> schmidtm: how up to date are you? (I assume you are on karmic) ?
<schmidtm> yes it is karmic and the latest updates are installed
<schmidtm> this happens on different computers with differnet hardware so i do not think it is related to a specific driver or something similar
<Riddell> schmidtm: does   sudo start kdm  work?
<schmidtm> Riddell: no sudo start kdm does not work too, only sudo kdm is working
<schmidtm> Riddell: i mean it is not a real problem for me as i'm using linuy long enaugh to know what to to in most situation when my system does not do what i want, but it is somewhat annoying anyway
<Riddell> schmidtm: can you pastebin   apt-cache policy kdm
<Riddell> schmidtm: also grab http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kdm.conf and diff -u  it against /etc/init/kdm.conf
<schmidtm> Riddell: here you are http://paste.ubuntu.com/283725 the diff does not output anything so the files must me equal
<Riddell> schmidtm: 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu15~ppa1 you have a weird version  there, it should be 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu14
<Riddell> you'll  need to remove it  and reinstall it
<schmidtm> Riddell: ok i'll do that. i'll check the output on another machine with the same problem too
<schmidtm> Riddell: the output fro the other computer http://paste.ubuntu.com/283733 and there is the same prob and no *ppa*
<Riddell> schmidtm: then debugging is needed, you could  try replacing the script  section in  /etc/init/kdm.conf  with just  "exec kdm"
<schmidtm> Riddell: ok with "exec kdm" only it works - but that was what we expected. i'll add part by part again and the paste where the problem is
<eviljussi01> can someon tell me how to build quassel on cureent karmic kubuntu? someone went and moved phonon and now Ive no idea what I need to pass to it so it finds it again...
<ScottK> eviljussi01: Why do you need to buiid it?
<jussi01> ScottK: I use git. just somethign changed in kubuntu that it doesnt compile anymore
<jussi01> Sput: just gives me NAQP when I ask him about it
<ScottK> jussi01: I don't know, but the Karmic package is a handful of commits behind git is all.
<jussi01> ScottK: yeah, Im curious though why it wont comple. Id like to get it sorted tbh.
<jussi01> ScottK: Im going to go play, I havent tried for a few days, lets see.
<ScottK> jussi01: I'm packaging rc2, so we'll be caught up shortly.
<Riddell> testers needed for  new networkmanager http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.9~svn1029786-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<JontheEchidna> ^Works for the default system DHCP autoconnection usecase. (wired)
<JontheEchidna> for some reason it starts off in the DSL tab on the config dialog
<JontheEchidna> the system tray options no longer show up in System Settings, that's good
<ScottK> Riddell: Any thoughts on qt4-x11 4.5.3 for Karmic?
<JontheEchidna> I'm no Riddell, but in my opinion, the changeset is lower than most Qt releases, giving a lower risk for regression. Plus it is supposed to fix some Plasma flaws. With proper testing I think updating would be fine
<neversfelde> rgreening: I had to travel to my parents and therefore did not have the time to look at kpackagekit. I will return home on monday and can do it then, if it isn't too late. Sorry.
<rgreening> ScottK: KDE tean is trying to descide qt 4.5.X with KDE 4.3.2
<rgreening> we should watch them or ask them... Riddell^
<ScottK> The other thing is pretty much all C++ apps are currently misbuilt on armel, so we'll need a qt4-x11 upload anyway.
<ScottK> rgreening: Good to know.  We should match them.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes I think 4.5.3 would be good, needs testing first of course, I have  it  on my todo but if  anyone else  wants to do it  first  they're very welcome
<rgreening> neversfelde: it's 'NEVERsfelde' too late :P haha.. sure thing
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll see if I can make time to built it today
<neversfelde> :)
<ScottK> Riddell or anyone else with an idea.... On my netbook, I have no keyboard after resume (I can click to focus on the password dialogue, but no key entries happen when I type).  I've ssh'ed into the box and can type fine.  Is there any forensic information I could extract that would be useful in figuring out why?
<rgreening> ScottK: try ALT+PrtSc+r and see if the keyboard starts working
<rgreening> magic key
<rgreening> I thinks thats the correct one
<ScottK> Nope
<rgreening> hmm.. ScottK if you kill kdm and restart, does it work then?
<rgreening> restart kust kdm I mean
<rgreening> just
 * rgreening assumes yes
<ScottK> Not sure.  I wanted to wait and see if there was any useful data to collect before restarting.
<rgreening> hmm.... If you can ALT+F1, then keyboard is working... it's the Xinput that's not
 * rgreening guesses
<ScottK> Wahoo.  Nothing like an OOo security update the same day as the beta release.
<ScottK> If I touch the keyboard, the screen wakes up.
<rgreening> ScottK: can you copy/paste from somewhere on screen into the input box?
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm getting the qt src now.. So, I should be able to start building shortly...
<Riddell> rgreening: see you on monday :)
<rgreening> Riddell: ty. Medieval Times is next to the hotel!!!!!!!!!
 * rgreening is so there
 * rgreening wonders if you can get dressed up in armor...
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> Riddell: all set for meeting today? :) Should update the channel baner
<rgreening> anyone else have an issue with system failing the fsck and hanging on the default kernel? I had to boot today using a prev kernel...
<ScottK> rgreening: kdm restart got my keboard back.  Now to file a bug.
<rgreening> ABC is re-making V... I can't wait.. though, ABC has a bad history of making sci-fi shows and cancelling them ...
<Riddell> rgreening: what is Mediæval Times?
 * rgreening thinks Riddell would like
<ScottK> Riddell: http://medievaltimes.com/
<nixternal> good morning Kubuntu!!!
<rgreening> goot morgantag
<nixternal> there are Midieval Times other than here in Chicago?
<nixternal> I did not know that. There are like 2 or 3 of them 15 minutes from me :)
<nixternal> I love that place
<nixternal> food is OK, but the entertainment is awesome...I love going down and defending my lord
<nixternal> have to do the "defending my lord" in a cockney accent
<rgreening> haha
<nixternal> have you been there before?
<rgreening> nixternal: I'll def be there.. I love everything medieval
<rgreening> no.. I heard its awesome though
<nixternal> I guess not...yes, if you get picked which isn't hard, you can dress up in armor and battle
<rgreening> AWESOME!!!!!
 * rgreening wants lots of pics of that
<nixternal> eat some chicken, throw it on the floor, and then call somebody out to battle
<rgreening> haha
<nixternal> and you gotta talk all medieval too
<nixternal> I love how the waiters and waitresses treat you there..it is freakin' great
<nixternal> fyi, they treat you like crap....they call you bad names, but names that are kid safe
<rgreening> cool
<nixternal> if you stand out as like head of the table, they will say "what can I get you my lord"
<nixternal> the rest they treat as peasants
<rgreening> oh oh oh .. thats me alright
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> the lord == the loudmouth
<nixternal> I remember going with my parents a long time ago, so my dad was of course "my lord" and our waitress said (about my mom), "who is this wench? is it she who is fighting for my affection?"
<nixternal> I called my mom a wench for a whole week afterwards, finally ending in a spanking :)
<nixternal> didn't know back then it was such a mean word
<nixternal> though last time I went, with my neices and nephews, they seemed a bit nicer...then they give a bunch of little kids, or monsters as I call them, freakin' swords...I was attacked all night long
<JontheEchidna> haha
<rgreening> nixternal: hahahaha
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm not sure if it's relevant to our kdm logout problem or not, but when I did sudo sh /etc/init.d/kdm restart it restarted KDM and then hung.
 * ScottK wonders if perhaps the lack of logout is related to upstartification.
<rgreening> ScottK: wasn't this an issue on some systems prior to upstart changes
<ScottK> rgreening: That was X crashing.
<ScottK> The X crash was just fixed.
<rgreening> and aren't you supposed to now 'sudo restart kdm' instead?
<rgreening> ah
<ScottK> That hangs too.
<ScottK> nixternal: You're the upstart king, right?  What do you think?
<Riddell> I had the problem before I did the upstart-ification
<Riddell> we  had it as soon as the  crash was fixed
<ScottK> OK, so whatever it is, that's probably the logout problem.
<rgreening> Riddell: There's going to be a 0.10.1 point release of arora tonight. I convinced icefox to do a point release for a SSL authentication bug (rather than cherry pick a patch).
<rgreening> I'll let you know when packaged.
<Riddell> rgreening: 0.10 arora is being a bit of a memory hog for me
<rgreening> Riddell: flash?
<Riddell> maybe
<rgreening> flash is misbehaving regularly
<rgreening> kill flash and see what happens
<nixternal> I have no probs with arora when it is up and running, but if I open a link from Konsole, or any external link, it freezes for a bit before loading the page
<rgreening> I am finding it most excellent. especially with adblock :)
<nixternal> I am finding Chromium most excellent, especially with the User Scripts support :)
<Riddell> rgreening: can we turn  on adblock and password  saving by default in the package?
<rgreening> Riddell: If no-one has any concerns or objections... maybe ask at the meeting? I have no issue with it... as long as everyone else sees it as a good idea.
<Riddell> I don't see there being  any  objections
<ScottK> rgreening: Since it's not the default, I think that you as the packager should just do what you think best (I agree with Riddell FWIW)
<rgreening> okies. I'm asking icefox for recommendations on where/what to change for the default..
 * rgreening is working close with upstream
<mgraesslin> I just read a terrible test comparing Kubuntu with MacOS Snow Leopard and Win 7
<mgraesslin> sinze when is the indicator applet used by default
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> hiho
<mgraesslin> the test is Karmic but the indicator is still missing
<rgreening> Riddell: icefox says wallet should have been on... he will fix in the src. He's thinking about adblock. So, I may not have to patch the src :)
<ScottK> Is agateau on vacation today?
<maco> kpk doesnt install packages?
<ScottK> mgraesslin: If it was upgraded from Jaunty, it won't be there.
<maco> (just read nixternal's blog)
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Link?
<mgraesslin> ScottK: it's a magazine
<mgraesslin> they did a fresh install
<ScottK> mgraesslin: OK.  How very 20th century.
<nixternal> if it is a fresh install, the indicator is there...it looks like an envelope
<Quintasan> dunno how many magazines manage to do a fresh install and key features dont work for them
<mgraesslin> yeah I know - I just want to date the Alpha version they used to test :-P
<nixternal> I just did a fresh install and it is there
 * Quintasan is very happy with Karmic so far
<mgraesslin> oh and KPackageKit notifies that there are new updates, doesn't it?
<ScottK> Every now and then
<mgraesslin> they say it hasn't
<mgraesslin> and it'
<rgreening> Riddell: icefox has agreed to make the change in the src
<mgraesslin> s
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> so it will be default for all
<mgraesslin> a disadvantage that we don't have patch days :-)
<Quintasan> I still find KPK annoying to use
<Riddell> gosh it's mgraesslin, should I wear my asbestos suit?
 * Quintasan used Shaman too much
<Riddell> message indicator was added in alpha 4 says https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Alpha4/Kubuntu
<maco> given lead time on mags, they probably were looking at a pretty early alpha
<Riddell> so kcontrol  translations, KDM logout  and packagekit broken, any other release critical  issues?
<Riddell> besides my e-mail backlog
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> oh! system-config-printer-kde totally fails in localized environments
<JontheEchidna> bug 424116
<Riddell> fails  as  in  isn't  translated  or bigger fail?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424116 in kdeadmin "systemsettings crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424116
<Riddell> hmm ok
<JontheEchidna> fails to initialize
<JontheEchidna> there's a patch fortunately
<JontheEchidna> it'd probably be wise to take care of bug 436571 at the same time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436571 in kdeadmin "System-config-printer-kde uses pygtk objects without import" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436571
<Riddell> thanks, added to my todo
<Quintasan> ☭
<Riddell> davmor2: why will wubi on k-netbook most likely fail?
<davmor2> Riddell: cause it has everywhere else
<Riddell> davmor2: so not k-netbook specific?
<davmor2> no
<davmor2> passed 1st time on Ubuntu then failed on the second, passed on the third,  installer is completely random on success or not
<rgreening> to wubi or not to wubi, that is the question...
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 439279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439279 in wubi "There seems to be some instability with the installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439279
<ScottK> It looks to me like the OOo save dialogue not getting the extensions added got fixed.
<ScottK> Anyone else having trouble with kmail not including message text in replies?
<nixternal> I am looking at KDM right now... Riddell anything pop in your head that you can think of?
<Riddell> nixternal: the logout question?
<nixternal> it seems to be running and shutting down via startkde fine, as it goes thorugh the steps and prints output to ~/.xsession-errors
<nixternal> I am setting X errors though, I do't know if they are related just yet
<nixternal> yes, the logout question
<Riddell> nixternal: I'd try with an  unpatched  kdebase-workspace (and maybe  one from trunk too)
<Riddell> also with no applications  running at all
<skreech> http://identi.ca/notafish
<ScottK> OK.  Figured it out.
<skreech> Anyone seen that "report" On openoffice ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Any idea why we aren't shipping any default mail reply templates?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> we should be shipping whatever upstream give us
<ScottK> What we are shipping now is %BLANK.
<JontheEchidna> message text in reply works fine for me
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Fresh install or upgrade?
<JontheEchidna> fresh install with alpha 5
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Mine's a jaunty upgrade
<JontheEchidna> only thing left over is the actual mail data
<JontheEchidna> (I accidentally nuked my ~/.kde/share/config/*)
<ScottK> My netbook, which is a new install is fine too.
<ScottK> Anyone else have an upgraded Jaunty box that uses Kmail?
<nixternal> kmail just crashes for me
<nixternal> I tried setting it back up the other day, but it got in the way of real work that needed to get done
<ScottK> Hmm.  Reminds me that agateau's updated patch set needs uploading...
<Riddell> I did  that this morning
<Riddell> for some definition  of morning
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> nixternal: If that's built it may not crash for you anymore
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, tsimpson, vorian
<Riddell> hmm, that's an old one
<Riddell> ~ninjas
<kubotu> {apachelogger OR hsitter}, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, a|wen and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<Riddell> still no lex79
<Riddell> or Quintasan
<Riddell> anyway, who wants to help with KDE 4.3.2?
<nixternal> Riddell: right now I am checking out KDM...so get the other package hackers :)
<nixternal> I love the slow repos this fine Chicago morning!
<Riddell> nixternal: stay focused!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> holy shite, 5 patches just for startkde
<rgreening> Riddell: Im not on that list! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaH
<rgreening> :)
<skreech> rgreening: That's cause you are better ninja than all. No one sees you
<Riddell> yep, rgreening is too elite, we'll give him kdebindings
<rgreening> noooooooooo
<rgreening> hahah
 * rgreening loses a little bit of his soul each time he compiles bindings
<nixternal> ahh, now I see where all those Gdk-WARNINGs are coming from in startkde
<nixternal> wow, unpatched startkde starts up kde...pretty darn fast
<nixternal> but even unpatched it still doesn't log out
<nixternal> :/
<davmor2> ScottK: wubi will be at least as broken as the rest \o/
<ScottK> davmor2: It would be a victory if it's no more broken
<davmor2> ScottK: it's installing at least :)
<ScottK> Progress
<davmor2> ScottK: Yay \o/ it's as broke as the rest :)
<ScottK> davmor2: And that is, unfortunately, how we define progress.
<ScottK> nixternal: My condolences on the Olympics.
<ScottK> It's too bad too, I had a great motto for it and everything.
<ScottK> Olympics 2016, because Chicago traffic isn't bad enough already.
<nixternal> ScottK: I am glad we didn't get the Olympics
<ScottK> Did you like the motto?
<nixternal> and being first out totally proves how political the IOC really is
<nixternal> someone already said it though :)
<nixternal> I trademarked "Olyminated"
<ScottK> Well I didn't hear it (doesn't pay much attention to such stuff)
<nixternal> well, someone said something similar
<Riddell> based on the English experience I suspect you don't really want the Olympics
<nixternal> Riddell: that is correct...if you remember, our governor was arrested for trying to sell Obama's senate seat at UDS Mt. View..remember you were going to buy it :)
<ScottK> Washington, DC bid for the 2012 Olympics and lost.  One of the venues would have been a 5 minute drive from where I lived at the time.
<txwikinger> hi nixternal, Riddell
<txwikinger> and ScottK
<ScottK> Hello txwikinger.
<nixternal> Chicago can't afford it for one, where they were planning stuff was really going to mess with innercity people, people who are broke as it is
<nixternal> hola txwikinger
<nixternal> ouch, pbuilder taking forever to get packages
 * ScottK was going to leave town.
<ScottK> Data center's slow due to Karmic Beta surge.
<nixternal> ScottK: all of the venues would have been a short drive except for the cycling event, that would have been up and around madison iirc
<txwikinger> A former colleague of mine had to work in Atlanta during the Olympics there
<nixternal> I am building an unpatched kdebase :)
<txwikinger> It was crazy
 * txwikinger is happy that Vancouver is far away
<ulysses__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+bug/440605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440605 in kpackagekit "[karmic]Cannot update system with KPackageKit" [Undecided,New]
<ulysses__> can somebody review it?
<JontheEchidna> policykit is broken, causing applications such as packagekit that use it to not work
<JontheEchidna> dupe of bug 436748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436748 in kdebase-workspace "polkit-kde-manager assert failure: *** glibc detected *** polkit-kde-manager: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x089cb310 ***" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436748
<ulysses__> thanks
<JontheEchidna> the scary thing is that we haven't touched policykit in a while, so it doesn't really have any reason to just go breaking on us :(
<ulysses__> I marked #440605 as duplicate
<marco_> hi
<marco_> can i report a bug? :o
<ScottK> marco_: You can, but IRC is not the best place to do it.
<marco_> i tried to use launchpad but i can't :P
<ScottK> ubuntu-bug packagename
<marco_> it's not package :S
<marco_> it's about font default configuration
<ScottK> You should ask in #ubuntu-bugs then how best to file that.
<marco_> ok thx =D
<maco> ScottK: i dont know what package his bug is on though
<maco> sebas: you around?
<ScottK> maco: I don't either but the bug squad came up with this redirect plan.  They can figure it out.
<maco> haha
 * ScottK isn't making a joke.
<maco> hrm maybe #kubuntu-bugs would make more sense
<maco> but nobody is talking in #ubuntu-bugs except me and marco_
<ScottK> That isn't very active (the kubuntu one)
<ScottK> And no one asked us about the redirect thing anyway.
<maco> ok
<maco> well do you know what package plasma is?
<nixternal> Riddell: kubuntu-dev? is this in preperation for a reorg? :)
<maco> nixternal: yeah see i asked riddell how to join kubuntu-ninjas post-reorg and he said he had no idea how far along reorg is, so he asked cjwatson who said they were blocking on kubuntu
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> well now it's blocking on  tech board  again
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> nothing moves along like bureaucrats
<nixternal> tech board shouldn't be long though
<nookie^> hi Riddell: did u managet to find the guy for the countdown on the kubuntu.org?
<maco> kubuntu gets a countdown too?
<ScottK> If someone makes one.
<rgreening> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8c20v8ioZY
<rgreening> final countdown.. :)
<Riddell> nookie^: yes he  had  some  technical difficulty but said he'd get back to it  today
<Riddell> nookie^  (maco, scottk): http://drupal.ryanak.ca
<nixternal> wth, freenode is lagging big time for me
<nixternal> 10.71
<toma> 0.43
<nixternal> just checked to make sure it isn't me, as OFTC is fine
<JontheEchidna> 118 ms
<nixternal> now it is 0
<toma> so you went back 10 seconds in time?
<nixternal> hehe, yup
<nixternal> build kdebase build!
<JontheEchidna> over here it's "build kdepimlibs build"
<nixternal> hehe
<JontheEchidna> which wouldn't be so bad except I'm pbuilding and the archive is molasses
<nixternal> ya, I finally got past the archive part
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I hear ya
<nookie^> Riddell: looking nice =)
<maco> pretty!
<ScottK> Riddell: Your knm package is working here with wpa2.  I got the same thing as JontheEchidna about the default tab being dsl.  It would be nice if it'd default to wireless.
<maco> ryanakca: you make pretty website :)
<rgreening> ryanakca: does haz skillz
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't even have an enabled DSL tab, do you have something  to  enable it?
<ScottK> Nope
<JontheEchidna> I didn't have to do anything either
<Riddell> ScottK: is it enabled?
<JontheEchidna> I don't even have a DSL device
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
 * ScottK doesn't either
<Riddell> maybe the fault is in whatever  caues  it  to be enabled then
 * JontheEchidna wonders why his policykit works
 * JontheEchidna tries to break his policykit
<ScottK> Well you often connect to a DSL system via ethernet, so I think should be enabled on any system that has ethernet
<ScottK> Not sure though.
<ScottK> It's been years since I had DSL
<JontheEchidna> likely somebody edited the .ui file and just forgot to go back to the first tab when he was done editing things
<JontheEchidna> and saved with the DSL tab as the active tab
<Riddell> I don't see the issue
<Riddell> the tab is disabled for me and can't be selected
<Riddell> infact it defaults to wired which is also disabled and  can't  be re-selected
<ScottK> Riddell: Does your laptop have ethernet?
<ScottK> (wired)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you say there's a new kaffeine to be  uploaded somewhere?
<Riddell> ScottK: no
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: sec
<ScottK> Riddell: That's probably why it's not active for you
<Riddell> right I wasn't complaining, just highlighting that it's not set to DSL
<JontheEchidna> bug 411082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411082 in kaffeine "[FFe] Kaffeine 1.0-pre2 released" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411082
<ScottK> I'm just saying why it's different
<nixternal> hrmm, I just got kdm to work on logout by running it through gdb
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: mind if I throw bug 440719 at you & assign it to you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440719 in usb-creator "usb-creator-kde crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in add_file_source_dialog()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440719
<rgreening> sure JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> at a glance I'd say that it needs to be cast to utf8 rather than str
<rgreening> could be...
<rgreening> yeah, I think you're right.
<rgreening> I have a few of those to test/fix then....
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> heh
<rgreening> used str to fix one bug... and cause another
<rgreening> haha
<Riddell> what's the KonversaionVersesQuassel wiki page called?
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/QuasselvsKonvi
<ulysses__> It's a bug, or a feature, that after installing Firefox with Kubuntu Firefox Installer (started from Kickoff), the Kubuntu Firefox Installer is in Kickoff
<Riddell> ulysses__: lack of feature
<JontheEchidna> Konvi 1.2 final should be out within a week
 * apachelogger still thinks asac needs to make the firefox package conflict and replace the installer
<apachelogger> there is no other sensible approach to this
<Riddell> that makes ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop conflict
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> installer is a recommends of kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> not a depends
<yuriy> there needs to be some way to have conditional appearance of icons in the menu
<Riddell> ooh ooh I know, we could just use Arora
<apachelogger> yuriy: tryexec, though you cant have that !tryexec
<JontheEchidna> KDE did that once. It's called KMenuEdit and it's an abomination of mankind
<ulysses__> why should be a firefox installer? users can't use kpackagekit to install firefox?
<apachelogger> that would make sense though
<apachelogger> only show the installer if the firefox exec is not found
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it was good back in the days
<Riddell> hmm, konversation has gone back to using tabs instead of a list?
<apachelogger> configurable I suppose
<ScottK> ulysses__: Then tons of Gnome recommends get dragged in that we don't want.
<JontheEchidna> really? I found some ancient bug reports about it in launchpad where it was never synced up with applications that had been removed, etc
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> u-n-k lintian clean
<ScottK> Also installing via kpackagekit is a bit of an ordeal.  The Firefox installer is much nicer.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I said back in the days, not in KDE 3.5
<ulysses__> ScottK: uhm, I've seen it in Jaunty, Firefox-3.5 has 101 package as dependencies, but most of them (~72) was removable
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually we want!
 * JontheEchidna wonders which days apachelogger is talking about
<ScottK> ulysses__: Right, but better not to install them in the first place
<ScottK> apachelogger: We do?
<apachelogger> ScottK: without gnome-support firefox is not integrated at all (mimetypes for example)
<Riddell> ** Meeting in half an hour  in #ubuntu-meeting
<ScottK> OK, then they won't fit in the CD
<ulysses__> ScottK: you're right
<JontheEchidna> ^but before we were also pulling in synaptic
<JontheEchidna> which we really don't want but were getting due to ubufox
<JontheEchidna> s/ubufox/apturl
<JontheEchidna> but now with apturl-kde it's all good
<apachelogger> well, since apturl is ported to kde ... :P
<JontheEchidna> ya
<JontheEchidna> as long as we're not pulling in software-properties-gtk, synaptic and the rest of the gnome apt stack, I'm fine with a few gnome packages
<JontheEchidna> people are just mad at discovering that firefox is not lightweight :P
 * apachelogger prepares u-n-k for upload
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh well, either we can bitch about how firefox is not lightweight or about firefox not being integrating with the system :D
<JontheEchidna> or bitch about us not patching firefox with a bunch of patches to integrate with KDE 3 weeks before the release
<Quintasan> apachelogger: why we don't complain about both? :D
<apachelogger> cant
<apachelogger> either you install all the crap and you have integration
<JontheEchidna> ^apachelogger'll get out his pimpin' cane if you try to complain about both
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> that sounds kinda ehm
<apachelogger> kinky
<Quintasan> :3
<JontheEchidna> oh noes, I turned on the apachelogger
 * Quintasan hides
 * apachelogger looks at some pycode
<apachelogger> that should fix that quite good
<Quintasan> turn off? :D
<JontheEchidna> like a cold shower
<apachelogger> well, cold showers are hot compared to that :P
 * ScottK waves to mhb.
<mhb> hi everyone, long time no see, my fault, of course.
<Quintasan> mhb: hello
<ScottK> mhb: Glad to have you back.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> look what the cat dragged in :)
 * apachelogger hugs mhb and hands him a cookie
<Quintasan> kubotu: cookies for mhb
<Quintasan> gah
 * ScottK waits for nixternal to try to convince mhb he wants to fix kdm.
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for mhb
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to mhb.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: is it broken?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Only if you like to log out.
<apachelogger> who broke it?
<ScottK> Upstream apparently.
<ScottK> Unpatch one hangs too
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> 4.3.2 tarballs are avail I think
<apachelogger> maybe they fix that?
<ScottK> nixternal: Wanna try it with 4.3.2?
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we haz mail about the kubuntu dev team?
 * apachelogger aint got no clue about the point :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's to be the people with Kubuntu specific upload rights after archive reorg
<ScottK> It's just being preloaded with those of us who are alredy core-dev
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> still a mail summing up would be neat
<ScottK> It wouldn't say much more than that.
<nixternal> ScottK: well I already have 4.3.1 workspace almost done, though I don't know if it will fix it or not
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Well if that doesn't work, maybe try 4.3.2 next since we've got the tarball.
<rgreening> Meeting in 5 minutes...
<Riddell> seele_, apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Nightrose, rgreening: 5 minute meeting ping
<francisco_t> Hi, Is it difficult to import the package Kde / firefox integration from Opensuse into kubuntu?
<Riddell> francisco_t: the ubuntu firefox maintainer wants it  to go upstream first
<Nightrose> Riddell: meeting here or in #ubuntu-meeting?
<Riddell> Nightrose: #u-m
<Nightrose> k
<djustice> ninjas: test a shiny new widget? playground/base/plasma/applets/discburner i cant find any testers anywhere :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> djustice: what does it do?
<djustice> apachelogger: burns discs :) audio cd/data cd/data dvd/mp3 cds only atm. its getting better tho.
<JontheEchidna> ^maybe replace K3b with it :P
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> yus!
<rgreening> in Lucid
<rgreening> ha
<apachelogger> file a FFe
<djustice> JontheEchidna: nonono. not for another year at least ;)
<apachelogger> now
<rgreening> nixternal: can do it
<JontheEchidna> djustice: hehe
<rgreening> haha
 * JontheEchidna waves the huge just kidding banner
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> nixternal: please package up that widget and blog about it to get some testers
<JontheEchidna> delegation > work
<apachelogger> djustice: sure enough if nixternal blogs about it, you should get enough of those
<JontheEchidna> nixternal's blog is a drama magnet
<djustice> its just a frontend. using ffmpeg/mpg123/sox/kcddb/taglib/lame/cdda2utils.... um... idk. it can burn audio cd's from arbitrary format tho. k3b cant do that.
<JontheEchidna> out of no fault of his own
<apachelogger> hm
<djustice> yea ive yet to find any testers. or get any feedback at all. its been on playground for a few weeks. and im all out of cd-rw's.
 * Lure does not recall from where I know this face: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=135&t=82458
<apachelogger> packaging might be fun then
<Quintasan> lol @ drama magnet
 * apachelogger likes drama
<Riddell> ulysses__: interested in docs?
 * apachelogger is quite the drama queen
<apachelogger> Lure: doesnt look familiar to me
<apachelogger> well, enough kidding for today
<ulysses__> Riddell: yes, I am one of the Hungarian translators of kubuntu-docs, and the coordinator of the hungarian community documentation team
 * apachelogger needs to get to bed
<Lure> apachelogger: ditto ;-)
<Lure_> Riddell: I can confirm that nixternal's /etc/init/kdm.conf fixes kdm starting for me
 * Lure switches back to quassel to see if KC did the right decision ;-)
 * a|wen is packaging the new bugfix release of kdesvn fixing the last bug in LP :)
<rgreening> go a|wen
 * rgreening thinks a|wen should pick another package and do the same
<a|wen> rgreening: i'm trying to ;) ... i succeeded for qtoctave a while back; and that still holds
<JontheEchidna> whoa, agateau is a father
<rgreening> a|wen: cool
<ScottK> Again?
<JontheEchidna> Was he a father before this baby?
<JontheEchidna> http://agateau.wordpress.com/2009/10/02/new-addition-to-my-life-antonin/
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, either IRC client aside. I feel sorry for those using KVirc :P
<JontheEchidna> whatever floats your boat though...
<Sput> "Antonin's sister", so I guess he's not the first :)
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: KVirc is like Arch, their fanbois are relentless
<ScottK> So I know why he wasn't on IRC today.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: any protips before applying to MOTU? :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, I missed the sister part
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: erm... hmm
<nixternal> I need someone to clean my place!
<nixternal> anyone down?
<nixternal> it is just a bit dusty today for some reason
<nixternal> think it is because the doors and windows have been closed up cuz it is cold and rainy
<ScottK> nixternal: Sput reports he had a KDM hang that was fixed a few weeks ago on Trunk.  Maybe something got backported for 4.3.2 or fishing through kdesvn would provide a good result.
<Sput> KDE trunk, that is
<ScottK> Yeah
<a|wen> find nixternals-place -name "*dust*" -exec rm ;
<JontheEchidna> man, why is it so hard to come up with tips
<JontheEchidna> oh noes, you just deleted all of his dusten hoffman movies
<nixternal> ScottK: already fished through svn
<ScottK> OK.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: well, I'm not sure if my contributions are enough to get to MOTU. I tend to think I haven't done enough :P
<nixternal> I found 0 boogs relating to hanging, and my trunk build has never hung
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: have you gotten any new packages through?
<ScottK> OK, well Sput's did...
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: no no, that will be Dusten with capital D :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hmm, I remember doing kalternatives and more plasmoids, I'm working on Dooble but I suck at packaging java modules :/
<JontheEchidna> I have never attempted java
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: have any of your new packages been uploaded to Ubuntu?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: yup
<JontheEchidna> ok, that's good
<JontheEchidna> and you've participated in several KDE packaging sessions
<Quintasan> +docs translating if that helps
<JontheEchidna> not really relevant for MOTU, but nice all the same :)
<Quintasan> Dooble is PITA because it's license states something like this: if the browser is supplied with Java modules then license == GPLv2
<Quintasan> and when I saw Java modules I was like - WTF is this?
<Quintasan> oh god, there are ppl who use ubuntu since 4.10 @_@
 * nixternal tried it
 * ScottK started with 6.06
<Quintasan> makes me fell inferior, better do more things brb :P
 * ulysses__ started with 7.10
 * Quintasan started with 6.10
<a|wen> 6.06 was a nice release
<Quintasan> 6.66 :P
 * ScottK started feeling like he'd been around for a while when he noticed that the first two releases he'd been involved in development for were EOL (Feisty/Gutsy)
<a|wen> heh
 * ryanakca started with breezy... whichever that was.
<a|wen> ryanakca: 5.10
<ryanakca> a|wen: *nod*, I was wondering because I couldn't remember ever having had a release that started with a 'c'...
<a|wen> heh, there never was ;)
 * ryanakca wonders what will happen in 7-8 years when we run out of letters :)
<ScottK> aardvark
<ScottK> (doubles)
<ryanakca> :)
<a|wen> talking about releases; kudos to everyone for kubuntu 8.10, especially the 4.1.4 update... my desktop is still running it (only security+updates; no backports), and it is running like a dream! (just wanted to share; guess most others here have moved on from 8.10 :) )
<nixternal> huzzah, kdm works after logout...now to figure out which patch it was that prevents it
<nixternal> holy shit, 1h 9min just to grab a couple of packages
<a|wen> oh, so it is maybe not my connection, but the archives being slow i guess
<nixternal> freenode is garbage today...well it is garbage every day, but today is especially bad
<JontheEchidna> When I was 13 and trying out Linux distributions as an alternative to Windows, my dad came home and handed me an Ubuntu CD since it was becoming popular (I guess around 6.06 or so?)
<nixternal> a|wen: no, the archives are run from someones desktop I think...it is Ubuntu, I think it is time they should be able to withstand a /. or digg type of deal
<a|wen> oh no, we're loosing droids... eh ... humans fast :P
<JontheEchidna> Anyways, I ran the live CD and noticed everything was an awful shade of brown
<JontheEchidna> then I used fedora for a while
<JontheEchidna> Then I heard about Kubuntu, which actually used KDE and switched back at  7.04 (Fedora never convinced me to switch to Linux)
<a|wen> nixternal: it's the beta-release overloading everything? ... just wait for the final release!
<Quintasan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McO1cH54vEU
<Quintasan> That's me
<nixternal> beta release, openoffice.org update for <karmic, and samba update
<nixternal> rofl
<nixternal> Quintasan: I just pissed myself!@!)*!)!)!
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> I look a little different now :P
 * a|wen tried 6.06 as Ubuntu ... and luckily stubled over kubuntu a month later or so. from 6.10 onward i've never looked back (at neither gnome nor windows)
<nixternal> I have watched it 10 times already..thati s funny
<nixternal> you walk the board trying to save it
<Quintasan> When I was on the ground I started to laugh that loud that my friends thought I hit my head a little bit too hard :P
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> haha, who is that rollerblading in your other videos?
<nixternal> holy cow, now that is damn funny
<Quintasan> s/rollerblading/skateboarding
<Quintasan> oh, you mean the second movie
<Quintasan> :D
<nixternal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qDL_ppkpKo&feature=channel
<nixternal> that one
<nixternal> ya
<Quintasan> my friends, we do skateboarding but we found old rollerblades so we decided to give them a try :P
<nixternal> the fact he tried to grind with the blades is impressive
<nixternal> oh man, this is hillarious
<Quintasan> ^_^
<nixternal> damn, I am supposed to be cleaning up
<nixternal> oh man, it gets better
<nixternal> getting swung around by a brook stick
<Quintasan> nixternal: when I'm alone I'm quite calm, but when I meet up with friends I go.. err, crazy?
<nixternal> Quintasan: where at in the world is this located? from the langauge and what not I would definitely guess somewhere in Poland
<Quintasan> Lubin, Poland
<Quintasan> :P
<nixternal> ahh, it looks nice there...when I was young my grandma took me to where she was born, not far from Warsaw, and I rmeember it looking rough
<nixternal> I think it was like 1979 or 1980 when I went
<Quintasan> When you were young~!
<nixternal> ya, I was like 5 or 6
<nixternal> I am not as young as ScottK, but hey, we can't all rock gray hair
<nixternal> k, bbiab, need to go finish up some more stuff ;)
<Quintasan> oh god, I found some photos
 * JontheEchidna goes off to eat
<seele_> there was a meeting?
<a|wen> i knew i'd forgot something ... came back earlier than i thought, so could have been to the last part of the meeting
<Quintasan> seele: yup
<txwikinger> ha.. nixternal is trying to say he is old again :D
<ScottK> seele: Short version is Dragonplayer/Quassel on the CD and Kaffeine/Konversation on the DVD and we have a new kubuntu-dev team to have upload rights for Kubuntu after archive reorg
<yuriy> just saw the suspend dialog for the first time. very nice.
<ScottK> yuriy: It's going away
<ScottK> Change is already in bzr.
<ScottK> Part of getting us in sync with upstream, since they rejected that change already
<a|wen> is system-config-printer taken from KDE now; or do we still update to a newer version from somewhere else?
<nixternal> ok, kdm is kicking my ass
<nixternal> a|wen: KDE/kdeutils is where it is now
<a|wen> nixternal: and we take it from there?
<nixternal> a|wen: I would say so since I have seen Riddell commit changes there
<nixternal> hey, I just got a nudge or some crap on Kopete, a message popped up but it was so damn fast I couldn't read it...how the hell do I find out what it was or who it was from?
<a|wen> okay ... then there is a point in waiting till after 4.3.2 and see if some of the crashes are gone
<dtchen> nudge? wth is that?
<nixternal> i have no clue, I just saw the word nudge
<nixternal> and then the damn popup disappeared
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: Riddell usually does feature development in bzr during our release cycles then commits to KDE once he's done
<JontheEchidna> we usually get the features a release early as a result
<a|wen> ahh; so looking in bzr is the right place ... need to test adding a network printer again and grab some stack traces; took me ~5 crashes to succeed last time :P
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-03
<JontheEchidna> not much has gone on in bzr since when he committed the jaunty stuff to 4.3 I don't think
<Riddell> nothing has
<a|wen> Riddell: i get a systemsettings crash every time i try to edit a printer ... dunno if it is just me; but could maybe be due to the new cups, so something needs some updating
<Quintasan> gnight
<JontheEchidna> good night
<nixternal> Riddell: TerminateServer=True in /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc allows you to log out
<nixternal> it is commented out currently
<Riddell> !
<JontheEchidna> it's been like that since 4.0
<Riddell> a|wen: unlikely to be just you, do report the backtrace on bugs.kde.org
<JontheEchidna> I think it might be working around the problem rather than solving it, but if it's the only way
<Riddell> mm, right
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you havn't been able to log out since 4.0?
<JontheEchidna> ancient nvidia drivers have had an x crash since 4.0
<JontheEchidna> it was working for a bit in karmic
<JontheEchidna> and I have no clue how since I was on intel
<JontheEchidna> but I do know that terminateserver has been set to false, and some people can log out sucessfully with it that way
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: what is the problem we're trying to solve?
<JontheEchidna> making log out work for everybody. If this is the only way then I'd go with it even if it is a workaround
<a|wen> Riddell: okay, i'll try to get some backtraces and report them
<JontheEchidna> probably terminating the server instead of reusing it makes things a bit slower, but it's better than not being able to log out
<a|wen> oh ... has worked fine for me all the time; graphic card dependant?
<JontheEchidna> seems so
<JontheEchidna> intel is affected, as well as ancient nvidia
 * a|wen is on (in most other regards crappy) ati
<JontheEchidna> for TerminateServer:
<JontheEchidna> 1455	Comment:
<JontheEchidna> 1456	 Restart instead of resetting the local &X-Server; after session exit.
<JontheEchidna> 1457	 Use it if the server leaks memory etc.
<a|wen> as long as it doesn't gives problems for others, i think it is an okay solution ... kdm seems to restart pretty fast anyway, compared to a few releases ago
<JontheEchidna> 1458	Description:
<JontheEchidna> 1459	 Whether &kdm; should restart the local &X-Server; after session exit instead
<JontheEchidna> 1460	 of resetting it. Use this if the &X-Server; leaks memory or crashes the system
<JontheEchidna> 1461	 on reset attempts.
<JontheEchidna> looks like we need to use this if there are known X crashes... ha
<JontheEchidna> like we could ever expect there not to be X crashes
<a|wen> doesn't x restart itself if it detects a crash; i thought it did
<JontheEchidna> one must assume there is a silly reason for it not doing so during a logout
<JontheEchidna> maybe ksmserver detects such things
<JontheEchidna> maybe not, but if they coded a forced restart of X there must be some stupid reason
<a|wen> are you sure it actually crashes and not just stalls ;)
<a|wen> "legacy" ... i'm pretty sure the auto-restart on crash in the x-server is a somewhat new addition
<JontheEchidna> the crash on logout for intel drivers is fixed, but for some reason X doesn't restart unless you force it to
<nixternal> heh, ARch is using our notifications :)
<a|wen> nixternal: the ayatana ones?
<JontheEchidna> but ayatana is the spawn of the devil!
<JontheEchidna> and arch is the holiest of binary distributions
<JontheEchidna> :P
<nixternal> a|wen: yes
<a|wen> :P
<nixternal> http://chakra-project.org/code/index.php/view/packages:/core/kdebase-workspace/backport_fdo_notifications.patch
<JontheEchidna> If Arch fanbois are hardcore... I don't want to encounter Chakra fans
<a|wen> i actually find them very nice!
<nixternal> even has agateau's name written all over it :)
<JontheEchidna> eh, maybe it's not fair to generalize about distro fanboys
<JontheEchidna> But if Arch users think they're elite... and then Chakra is an even eliter version of Arch....
<nixternal> we only have a few more patches than opensuse does in kdebase-workspace..the rest we are like even...why do people say we ruin the experience by patching so much?
<nixternal> it does seem that the Chakra project is pretty sane though on their patches
<ScottK> nixternal: TerminateServer doesn't sound like a good thing for switching users though
<nixternal> they have cherry picked the patches between Kubuntu, Debian, and openSUSE from what I can see just in kdebase-workspace
<nixternal> ScottK: I have no clue, it allows me to log out
<nixternal> I don't think the KDM issue is related to kdebase-workspace patches at all
<ScottK> OK
<nixternal> I build a patcheless kdebase-workspace and I still couldn't log out
<JontheEchidna> I have a theory. We (hope that we) have a lot of users. With more users there is a higher chance of things going wrong, leading to a higher chance of people complaining from distro X. Complainers find each other on the internet and congregate. The more complainers that are found, the more certain they are that Kubuntu is the source of their problems, even if it is an upstream issue
<ScottK> Sounds reasonable.
<JontheEchidna> They try distro Y where by chance the issue does not occur, and hate distro X for life
<ScottK> Thanks to opensuse 10.1 there is a zero percent chance of me using opensuse ever again
<nixternal> well, I think we need to reaproach our patches for Lucid...it seems a bit crazy to have 43 patches just for kdebase-workspace
<ScottK> This is in line with your theory JontheEchidna.
<ScottK> nixternal: Agreed.
<JontheEchidna> Less patches is definitely a good idea
<JontheEchidna> If we could separate them out into debian, kubuntu and upstream cherrypick folders that would be awesome
<nixternal> well, I was thinking, just for fun, that I would package up kdecore stuff w/o patches and then benchmark to see
<nixternal> that way there we would at least have a base to compare against
<JontheEchidna> That sort of thing has worked out great for the konversation package
<JontheEchidna> we could use glxgears for a benchmark! :P
<Sput> hmmm... Gentoo is still waiting for libindicate to lose its unnecessary gtk-build-time deps, after that we'll package it as well for people to try out :)
 * Sput is sorta curious to figure out what agateau did to his Quassel
<nixternal> probably the same thing with kopete...I get these nudges or people adding me, and the popup goes away before I can do anything, and then I go to kopete and there is nothing there
<JontheEchidna> I see at least 3 patches in kdebase-runtime that could be upstreamed
<JontheEchidna> the 6 fdo notifications patches are merged upstream, except for the discard actions patch
<ScottK> And we don't enable that one by default.
<Riddell> Sput: seriously?  gentoo is waiting for a build time dep change?  they really have a funny idea about users
<Sput> Riddell: dragging in half of gnome for a lib that doesn't depend on gnome is not acceptable
<Riddell> for developers!
<Sput> Riddell: we're a source-based distro
<Sput> so we can't just ship the binaries :)
<Sput> so build-time deps actually matter for our users
<JontheEchidna> don't all Gentoo users have quad core machines with 4 GB of RAM and 1TB hard drives?
<JontheEchidna> (I joke)
<Sput> yes, but that doesn't mean that all Gentoo users want to have half of gNOme installed :)
 * Sput "fondly" remembers installing gNOme's nm-applet to configure networkmanager when knm wasn't ready yet, and having to install 83 packages for a tray applet
<JontheEchidna> Oo
<Sput> at least those were runtime deps :)
<Sput> but build-time deps that are unnecessary (at least that's what agataeu told me, they're just required by the buildsys) won't pass through our QA
<JontheEchidna> what are they using? GAutotools?
<Sput> I have no idea, haven't looked at it myself
<JontheEchidna> I would be very afraid if such a thing existed
<Sput> prolly some unneeded autocrap checks
<nixternal> have we been updating bzr at all for the core packages? I just ran a bzr pull on all of the directories and there were no updates..I don't remember doing an update recently to pull in changes
<JontheEchidna> yeah, bzr is still in use
<JontheEchidna> which package?
<nixternal> I must of...heh, they are all udpated
<nixternal> weird
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Sput> let's just say, if Canonical wants to have their inidicator stuff tried more widespread, they need to work on deployment and build system :)
<Sput> afaik agateau opened a bug to that respect, so here's hoping they fix it soonish
 * nixternal goes out to eat
 * JontheEchidna lets kdebase-runtime continue to build and goes off to play some video games
 * Sput rebuilds his KDE as well
<Sput> four days is an eternity in KDE world.
<nixternal> do we have a list of "MUST FIX NOW BUGS!"?
<ScottK> IIRC the KDM one is one of the biggest, but let me find the  list.
<ScottK> nixternal: We got KDM plus OOo save dialog and then:
<ScottK> Some kcontrol modules missing translations
<ScottK> KDM/ksmserver hangs on logout
<ScottK> KPacakgeKit broken probably due to policykit crash
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> the KDM one is tricky
<nixternal> since I am looking at the KDM stuff, I am going to go through the kdebase-workspace list
<nixternal> are we honoring bugs in LP that deal with our PPA?
 * nixternal fix releases it anyways
<ScottK> If it's a real bug, sure
<nixternal> I don't even remember what it was anymore, but I know I wasn't having that problem :)
 * ScottK just spent some time looking at what Google had to say about Kubuntu Netbook.  It was all pretty good.
<nixternal> stupid ass freenode
<ScottK> That's pretty redundant.
<rgreening> hey all
<rgreening> just finished watchin SG-U on space :)
<nixternal> wasabi foolio
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> kmail just crashed.. grr.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> mutt is running like a champ
 * nixternal is being an ass and asking questions in bug reports and setting them to incomplete (59 days!)
<nixternal> ;)
<JontheEchidna> man... you rock nixternal. you should be an ass more often ;-)
<JontheEchidna> by the way, the ksnapshot bug was fixed the 30th and made it in to 4.3.2
<JontheEchidna> see ya'll tomorrow
<nixternal> oh rock on
<nixternal> g'nite
<nixternal> i didn't figure it got backported in a day, KDE rocks!
<Quintasan> hiho
<markey> wow, giant updates today in karmic :)
<markey> 230 MB
<markey> is there any way to disable Apport completely?
<markey> it comes up a lot, and I really don't need it
<Quintasan> how come I need to run kbluetooth using sudo?
<nixternal> hey, KDM...if you have one user, the user list doesn't show, but if you add another user, then the list shows...I am guessing this is expect behavior but I am not positive...anyone know?
<markey> I've already set enabled=0
<markey> in /etc/default/apport
<markey> doesn't really help
<markey> kdesudo comes up all the time for apport
<nixternal> heh, same for everybody...hopefully it will be fixed soon as it is a bit of a mess
<nixternal> kdebase-workspace cleaned up a bit...I am going to bed now
<nixternal> g'nite
<ulysses__> greetings, Can I have a question? so, yesterday was a meeting, nad some battle, for example kaffeine vs. dragon player
<ulysses__> which video player was the winner?
<a|wen> ulysses__: dragon player for karmic ... though kaffeine will be on the dvd as well (iirc)
<ulysses__> a|wen: thanks
* ryanakca changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-beta | Feature and UI Freeze in effect | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | We need paperKuts! https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<allee-k> KarmicUpgrades misses:  how to upgrade jaunty -> karmic without X (broken jaunty Xserver)  :(
<a|wen> allee-k: do-release-upgrade should be the console way of doing upgrades
<allee-k> a|wen: thx
<allee-k> grbml. This laptop has black humor :(  now after dozends of tries and reboots, now that I know how-to-without-X, the Xserver started after rebooting :(
<a|wen> hehe, never meddle with technology
<ScottK> Clearly we need to make using the beta release sound more scary.
<ScottK> Updates are wayyyy to slow
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> anyone working on getting amarok 2.2 final into karmic?
<jussi01> grrr, why does pulse keep getting installed. pulse is of the devil...
<ScottK> jussi01: aptitude why pulseaudio
<jussi01> !info amarok karmic
<ScottK> That's the one thing I use aptitude for
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.1.90-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 7293 kB, installed size 19808 kB
<jussi01> ScottK: ahh. thanks. thats very cool.
<jussi01> but puse is still evil...
<ScottK> Back (hopefully) in a bit.  Need to reboot the server the core is on for a new kernel.
<jussi01> pulse
<jussi01> ScottK: see you soon
<jussi01> ScottK: welcome back
<ScottK> Thanks
<jussi01> ScottK: you may want to put your nickserv pass as your server pass though, then you are identified before joining channels.
 * ScottK keeps meaning to do that.
<jussi01> ScottK: btw, I got around the whole phonon mess.... by using the cmake flag to not build with phonon... not ideal, but works.
<ScottK> I'm not sure what was causing that as the quassel package builds fine without change
<Quintasan> Riddelll: ping
<Riddelll> hi Quintasan
<Quintasan> Riddelll: I have recived the email regarding dooble, however I dunno what yayc is and how I'm supposed to include it :/
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> distupgrade failed with "ERROR SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<freinhard> /var/log/dpkg.log doesn't show any recent actions, so i guess nothing has been installed yet
<Riddelll> Quintasan: I think ignore it
<freinhard> as i close the message box that i should run dpkg --configure -a i get notified that the system upgrade was successfull but there were some errors. i guess that's plain sarcasm ;)
<Riddelll> Quintasan: oh read now, well  if he's changing to GPL that's more interesting
<Riddelll> Quintasan: just say you don't know  what it  is and there's no package of it  so that's not  possible
<Riddelll> no point going even more out of  our way for  him
<freinhard> hooray, FIXME in apt.cache.Cache *grr*
<ScottK> Anyone having trouble with enabling compositing today?
<ScottK> My mini 10v won't do desktop effects anymore
<freinhard> i'd love to try, but can't upgrade.
<ScottK> ;-)
<freinhard> btw, what happened to the code.launchpad.net inteface? looks awful...
<ScottK> freinhard: The usual thing when Launchpad developers decide to improve tings.
<ScottK> Restarting the system didn't help either ...
<freinhard> must be a serius problem. bugs that don't get fixed by rebooting are tough ones ;)
<ScottK> For the moment, I'm going to suspect nixternal's kdm logout work around.
<ScottK> In other news, it's really annoying to have a 6 hour battery life when you want to test the low power suspend warning.  Anyone know a manual way to trigger that?
<ScottK> Bingo.
<ScottK> nixternal: If I use your kdm work around I lose compositing.
<nixternal> really?
<nixternal> I don't
<ScottK> This is on my mini 10v
<nixternal> ScottK: you should be able to trigger the suspend using qdbus
<ScottK> I just re-enabled the work around and am rebooting.
<ScottK> We'll see.
<ScottK> nixternal: Any suggestions on how (qdbus)?
<ScottK> Weird.
<freinhard> anyone round who's a bit deepter into python-apt? documentation isn't really verbose and i'd like to know how to get error messages from a PackageManager
<freinhard> ...PkgManager
<ScottK> nixternal: I can't replicate the compositing loss anymore, so unless proven otherwise, I'll assume it was something else
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I take it the amarok upload is quite broken? I haven't looked, but I see it is held back on my amd64 machines and not even available for x86
<nixternal> stupid LP. I get one of those ajaxy popups saying "An error was encountered" with just an "OK" button...I know GNOME likes to dumb down their error messages, but that is going a bit to far :p
<apachelogger> funky
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: getting unk to not eat mem is going to be tricky
<apachelogger> no clue what I did yesterday but I am back to 31 MiB :S
<apachelogger> oh, I borked my branch
<freinhard> nixternal: better some error popup than just nothing like python-apt's apt.cache.Cache.commit
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> garbage collection ought to be fun
<apachelogger> nixternal: can a pyobject destroy itself?
<nixternal> when the app closes of course :p
<nixternal> need more context for this one :)
<nixternal> trying to remember if PyObject.Destroy() is still valid or not...been quite some time, probably the last time I read my Python In A Nutshell book :p
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> say I have an object foo, that triggers a knotification, foo exists until the user reacts to the knotification... so once the user triggered some action, foo should do whatever is necessary for that action and then destroy itself
<apachelogger> self will only recreate the foo object if its name is not yet occupied (i.e. there is no notification waiting for user reaction)
<apachelogger> in order to not have foo tell self that it is now ready to be destroyed, foo should just do it itself
<nixternal> are you using like 'self.foo = KNotification.event(blah blah lbah)' in a function?
<apachelogger> aye
<nixternal> self.foo used anywhere else other than that function?
<apachelogger> well, technically KNotification.event is done by foo
<apachelogger> nixternal: no
<nixternal> I need to see the code..I think I just confused myself
<apachelogger> lol
<nixternal> I am pretty sure I just confused myself :)  I just woke up dude..I was up until 03:30 hacking on some bugs :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/284806/
<nixternal> once self.rebooter.show() is completed, it is dead
<nixternal> that is unless of course there is something funky in def rebooter():
<apachelogger> how so?
<apachelogger> dude
<nixternal> KNotification.event destroys itself upon closing (at least I thought)
<apachelogger> you are talking about apacheloggercode :P
<apachelogger> all about it is funky
<nixternal> lol
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/284808/
<apachelogger> do ignore and hide should all call close or something, that leads to the object being destroyed
<nixternal> correct
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nixternal: I wonder what happens if they do it via Qt
<nixternal> ahh, dude you just helped me figure out my problem with configGroup...damn QVariant(True)...that has been killing me :)
 * apachelogger tries deleteLater
<apachelogger> nixternal: actually it is all pythons fault :P
<apachelogger> IIRC in ruby you will not have to do type conversion
<apachelogger> possibly rubyqt does this by default or something
<nixternal> right, and I wasn't doing type conversion
<apachelogger> I see
<nixternal> I followed someone elses example which was evil to begin with
<apachelogger> only follow apacheloggercode :P
<nixternal> the great thing about Python is you don't have to know wtf you are doing and you can still write a python app :p
<apachelogger> and run into bugs
<nixternal> only if you are a GNOME dev :p
<apachelogger> who would know that self.connect(self.kn, SIGNAL("action1Activated"), self.__do) does not work because the () for the signal are missing
<nixternal> I need the old kdm script for /etc/init.d/
<nixternal> I want to make sure this KDM issue isn't related to upstart
<ScottK> Should be on Launchpad
 * nixternal does bzr diff to find out
<ScottK> that too
<nixternal> bzr revert -r182
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> got it :)
<apachelogger>     self.deleteLater()
<apachelogger> RuntimeError: underlying C/C++ object has been deleted
<apachelogger> bah
 * ScottK is really glad he got that fiber optic connection to the house so he can download Ubuntu updates at a blazing 100kB/s.
 * ryanakca grins
<ScottK> Ohhh.  Missed a zero.  Now 10.4.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> dude, I have fiber too, and I am getting 45.5 right now
<ScottK> Yeah, I'm back up in the 40s now too.
<ScottK> Too bad it couldn't have been predicted that lots of people would download the betas so they could have planned ahead for more bandwidth.
 * apachelogger does not know what to do :(
<nixternal> apachelogger: don't be sad, I don't know what to do everyday :)
<apachelogger> I mean to destroy the object :P
 * ScottK hands apachelogger a baseball bat.
<apachelogger> I suppose the only solution is to emit a signal connected to the parent which triggers parent to unset the object name, thus enabling the automatic garbage collector to search and destroy
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I did some tests, importing specific things didn't make a difference at all
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> cant hurt either
<apachelogger> something is weird anyway
<apachelogger> sometimes the mem usage drops sometimes it does not
<ScottK> Please don't break the printing.  Right now printer setup on Kubuntu is far superior to what my wife gets on Max OS X and I'd like to not mess that up.
 * apachelogger is breaking update notification :P
<ScottK> Ah, OK.  That's pretty broken as it is.
<nixternal> bug 440076 - can anyone try to see if they can reproduce this? I can switch to the modern system windeco w/o any problems
<ubottu> Bug 440076 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/440076 is private
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> interesting that self.children() in unk does only list the kdirwatches
<nixternal> well, with KDM, I can confirm that the old way with /etc/init.d/kdm doesn't log out either
<nixternal> and that is with a patchless install of kdebase-workspace
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, I observed u-n-kde go down from 10.6 MB to 8.x MB last night
<JontheEchidna> shared mem went from 18 to like 5
<JontheEchidna> twas weird
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if children would actually list all the qobject children :P
<apachelogger> ...
<ScottK> Time to see if the server will reboot into karmic.  Hopefully back soon.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that is actually fun :D
<apachelogger> nixternal: running rebootEvent(self).show() will make the object die as soon as the main loop leaves the object scope
<apachelogger> one would expect qsignals to ensure the object does not die prematurely
<freinhard> maybe that applys for qt-c++ but pyqt is always a bit different
<apachelogger> easier to create buggy apps with IMHO
<freinhard> pyside to the rescue ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> this is insane
<apachelogger> I del the parents object reference
<ScottK> That was a relatively painless upgrade.  Only one high bug filed.
<apachelogger> yet the object does not get garbaged
<apachelogger> PITA
 * Quintasan is back
<Quintasan> Riddelll: omfg, this guy is so persistent -.-
<apachelogger> funz
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the gnome notifier is actually written in c :D
<JontheEchidna> they must have realized python was no fun too
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> rebootEvent implements event :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the design should be fully portable to cpp really
<apachelogger> although, I think currently it looks more like ruby than python :S
<JontheEchidna> you don't see very many tutorials for unglamourous things like kded modules, but I suppose it shouldn't be too hard
<apachelogger> take a look at some simple one's code
<apachelogger> same goes for KCM really
<JontheEchidna> we should change the suse free space one to use knotifications
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that went upstream
<JontheEchidna> then use that experience to code an update-helper-kde
<apachelogger> AFAIK
<JontheEchidna> oh, it did? awesome
<JontheEchidna> hmm.. notification-helper-kde?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> doesnt matter at this point
<apachelogger> much more important
<apachelogger> rant
<JontheEchidna> the name is the least important part, yeah
<apachelogger> imports dbus bindings, yet calls qdbus
<apachelogger> that is like buying apples to eat a banana :P
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> is there some faster way to write self.var?
<JontheEchidna> lulz = self.var, then use that locally maybe?
<apachelogger> I suppose self.var is like @var in ruby (i.e. scoped to the class)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is lame
<apachelogger> ruby > python
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> the more I do python the more I must stress that fact
<JontheEchidna> btw, what's the syntax for batgetorig'ing one package?
<apachelogger> betgetorig packagename
<apachelogger> I guess
<JontheEchidna> batgetorig kdepimlibs didn't work
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> batgetorig [ package | extragear | extragear/package ]
<JontheEchidna> /usr/bin/batgetorig:57: undefined method `include?' for nil:NilClass (NoMethodError)
<apachelogger> eh
<Quintasan> archives suck today
<apachelogger> if pkg.include?("extragear")
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: weird code
<apachelogger> who made that code Oo
<JontheEchidna> maybe it became sentient and started maintaining itself?
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> oh it might have been a premature "fix" in my not-so-much-avail-time
<JontheEchidna> at the least batgetorigrc can serve as a reminder to the scp syntax + ftp url
<ScottK> Premature is not good.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> anyway syntax is flawed
<apachelogger> if $*[0] != nil
<apachelogger>     puts("batgetorig [ package | extragear | extragear/package ]")
<apachelogger> that way the following elif will never be processed if any arg is given
<apachelogger> and the followings are actually responsible for treating the arg...
<apachelogger> chicken-egg problem I suppose :P
<apachelogger> easy to fix though
<apachelogger> dont have bzr installed though
<Quintasan> I thought we don't use these now :P
<apachelogger> dont care to right now either
<apachelogger> oh well unk is annoying the shit out of me
<apachelogger> I shall stop poking that
<Quintasan> urgh, high-leve ruby code
<Quintasan> +l
<apachelogger> Quintasan: actually it is not high-level :P
<apachelogger> more like lower class medium
<apachelogger> to keep it slick :P
<Quintasan> oh well, I have found why's guide in pdf so I can resume learning
<apachelogger> hehe
<JontheEchidna> any core-dev around that can sponsor bug 441633?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441633 in konversation "New upstream release candidate (Konversation 1.2 RC1)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441633
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'll have a look.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<nixternal> 100kB/s!!!! \o/
<nixternal> I just saw over 200!!!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How throughly have you tested this?
<nixternal> 2 hours to sync my image
<JontheEchidna> I've not had too much chance to test it very long since I posted it as soon as I made packages
<ScottK> OK.  I'll have a look.  Let me know if you run into problems.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you be able to look at updating xz-utils?
<ScottK> The one we have has a bad file corrupution bug.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I could do that.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> ouch, data loss ftl
<ScottK> And it's not like we care about lzma or anything.
<yuriy> sad, no other kubuntu users at MIT's bug jam
<nixternal> it will be like that for me tomorrow at the Chicago Jam
<ScottK> We are few, but we are strong
<nixternal> though I usually just backhand the ones who try to talk trash
<ScottK> One of the interesting things I learned in Barcelona (last UDS) is that Canonical employees are supposed to use Ubuntu so that they are so to say eating their own dogfood.  Using Kubuntu counts for dogfooding.  Using Xubuntu or one of the other non-main derivatives does not.
<ScottK> So a fair number of Canonicla people use Kubuntu.
<yuriy> strong ... fine print: graphical package management not included
<ScottK> It's there.  Just doesn't work very well.
<dtchen> it's pretty much impossible for me to dogfood
<dtchen> i don't have nearly all the hardware my code touches
<ScottK> ;-)
<yuriy> this is really weird, I can't get to bugs.kde.org, even though everyone else can. kind of hard to do anything useful like this.
<yuriy> oh damn guest wireless.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any reason I shouldn't go ahead an upload this Konversation?
<yuriy> anyone else getting duplicate systray icons?
<ScottK> yuriy: Do you have two systrays stacked on top of each other?
 * ScottK has had that before.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: none that I can think of
<ScottK> OK
<yuriy> ScottK: nope, but interesting theory
<yuriy> what does the apport /var/crash monitoring for Ubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> I have an interesting build failure with xz-utils. It fails at the start when it's running debuild clean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/284925/
<JontheEchidna> any magic I have to run before debuilding?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<dtchen> mmm, autotool-fu
 * JontheEchidna lacks autotool-fu
<dtchen> so, at the very least, that's stuff from autoconf and automake
<JontheEchidna> more like, fu autotool
<dtchen> well, yes, that, too
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: There are some interesting comments in debian/changelog about manual config, but I didn't get a chance to look into it.
 * ScottK is lacking in the auto deparment too.
<dtchen> i don't know the preferred approach for that package in particular, but that's really:
<dtchen> intltoolize --force --copy
<dtchen> libtoolize --force --copy --automake
<dtchen> automake --gnu --add-missing --force --copy
<yuriy> what u-n-k does for crash reporting looks rather weird to me and I don't understand why it would work. I want to look at what the ubuntu thing does
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: bzr updated too.
<dtchen> some of the flags may not be desirable; again, i'm unfamiliar with that specific source packae
<JontheEchidna> ERROR: 'IT_PROG_INTLTOOL' must appear in configure.ac for intltool to work.
<JontheEchidna> this package might be out of the realm of my capabilities
<ScottK> Might be a good learning experience.
<ScottK> I'd try skipping inltoolize and move on to libtoolize.
<JontheEchidna> all 3 of those gave the same error
<JontheEchidna> I am gaining a greater appreciation of cmake from this experience
<nixternal> cmake > *
<yuriy> MI looks pretty broken to me
<JontheEchidna> we just got a bug report about kmail not showing up in it after the latest updates
<JontheEchidna> bug 441729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441729 in kdepim "kmail doesn't show up in indicator display anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441729
<yuriy> kopete is showing up but when a message comes in it just flashes and goes away
<yuriy> nothing in the indicator popup except the kopete icon
<yuriy> this might be because i have queue messages off in kopete
<yuriy> every time i give kopete a try i have to change a bunch of things like that, the default settings are awful
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It was default on before by mistake.  The last upload changed the default to off (as it should have been all along).  If they manually turn it on, it should work.
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<Quintasan> wut, current buffer in vim == opened file?
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: source package location?
<dtchen> may as well take a break from hacking up sound/pci/hda/*
<JontheEchidna> dtchen: zx-utils, apt-get source'd from the archive
<JontheEchidna> new upstream release that fixes a corruption bug
<ScottK> Then drop a new tarball on top of it
<yuriy> ScottK: looks like still default on for kopete
<ScottK> Is bug then.
<dtchen> err, xz-utils?
<dtchen> right.
<JontheEchidna> does it really matter if the plugin is on by default if there is no indicator on the desktop by default?
<nixternal> maco: that lady in the video you just linked to, the one who was in front of the AT&T banner, that was my old boss Pam!!!
<maco> hahahah awesome
<nixternal> I hated her with a passion, but it is cool to see she is in the video
<yuriy> looks like update-notifier is hardcoded to apport-gtk. so i wonder why i'm bothering.
<nixternal> i run into her at the gym every now and then and she still tries to preach to me :)
<nixternal> awesome unix hacker, horrible boss
<nixternal> I said "Vista and Windows 7" in a recent tweet, and now I have had 28 people who are MS nutbags start following me
<Quintasan> nixternal: that's Twitter for you :D
<nixternal> someone bragging that "love word 2007" has more hits on google than "hate word 2007"
<JontheEchidna> maybe nixternal just naturally attracts tech drama?
<Quintasan> drama magnet :D
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: i think you're onto something
<nixternal> so I did "hate office 2007" vs. "hate openoffice", and openoffice won with just a few thousand hits where the office 2007 one had almost 200,000 hits :)
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: am i supposed to grabbing a new upstream version?
<JontheEchidna> dtchen: wget http://tukaani.org/xz/xz-4.999.9beta.tar.gz
<dtchen> ah, that's better.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: There is an indicator on the desktop by default.
<JontheEchidna> ooh
<ScottK> Not for upgrades, just for new installs.
<ScottK> Present, but not doing anything was the compromise.
<dtchen> jeez, no debian/ in 4.999.9beta?
<JontheEchidna> that's the pure upstream tarball
<dtchen> yeah, i'm just bitter with uupdate
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: are you going to UDS?
<yuriy> oh guess you have school right
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<ScottK> What he has is misplaced priorities
<dtchen> no, that's maco.
<dtchen> cough.
<maco> what i do?
<maco> oh yeah im going to school instead of UDS too
<maco> also: what sort of icon would be appropriate for a mips assembly emulator?
<dtchen> you kinda need to if you want to pass
<maco> dtchen: that too
<maco> like, how does one represent an emulator? this package doesnt have a .desktop so im adding one but it doesnt have an icon either so im gonna make one but...bwahh?
<dtchen> an icon that has MIPS ASM in it.
<dtchen> be creative; use that noggin'!
<maco> oh. crud! otsukimi started 20 minutes ago. dang!
<nixternal> maco: don't feel bad, I am going on a bike trip instead of UDS :)
<dtchen> yeah, i'm going to work instead of UDS
<dtchen> not that i have a choice in this particular deployment
 * Quintasan want's to go to UDS but he is in queue for sponsorship
<Quintasan> -'
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: you just need to run autoconf && autoheader && automake --gnu --add-missing --force --copy
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: then do the debuild foo
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
<dtchen> np
<JontheEchidna> still fails in pbuilder after running those then debuilding :(
 * yuriy wants a magical instant kdelibs builder
<JontheEchidna> then pbuilding the resulting source package
<yuriy> i should remember to keep my work computer on over the weekend and put a pbuilder on there
<ScottK> I should remember to switch back to KDE notifications before trying out the low battery suspend notification.
<ScottK> OK, notifcation is back and the timer is 30 seconds, unfortunately the notification itself is only 5 sseconds.
<yuriy> is there a way to change that?
<nixternal> yes, I would like to know how to do that, especially for kopete notifications that come and go so fast that I don't even know what happened
<ScottK> In theory
 * ScottK looks around
<yuriy> what do I need to do to set up userconfig for translations?
<yuriy> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/userconfig says no templates available
#kubuntu-devel 2009-10-04
<JontheEchidna> hmm... we have a messages.sh in the source so a pot should be generated
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if any are in the import queue to launchpad
<ScottK> yuriy: The short version of the process is find dpm online and beat on him until templates appear.
<nixternal> hrmm...mindmapping is interesting...I want something where I can jot it down on paper, take it to an app, draw it out in a diagram easily....just tried out semantik, don't think that is the way to go...what do you use to do stuff like this?
<nixternal> besides a piece of paper
<nixternal> hrmm, guess nobody mind maps that is a developer...all of the mind mapping apps are out of date in the repos
<ScottK> Would be too ugly to see the light of day
<nixternal> heh, so true
<nixternal> FYI: for you that want to mind map, vym it is...qt4 based and our friends at trolltech even use it :)
<ScottK> Is it up to date?
<nixternal> yes it is
<ScottK> OK.
<neversfelde> there were some reports, that translation problems with german are fixed after the latest updates
<nixternal> I don't believe it
<nixternal> prove it to me
<nixternal> after eating chili for dinner, I am about ready for bed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Minus points for not closing the bug in the changelog (Konversation)
<JontheEchidna> eep
<yuriy> JontheEchidna, nixternal: I figured out how to do apport-kde better so it doesn't hang, but the segfault is indeed still there :(
<nixternal> what did you do?
<yuriy> nixternal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/285026/
<nixternal> hahaha, you used one of my all-time favorite hacks
<nixternal> QTimer.singleshot
<nixternal> another nice thing about singleshot, you can do really nice loops or recursion without eating memory
<nixternal> ie:
<nixternal> def foo(self):
<nixternal>     print "foo"
<nixternal> QTimer.singleshot(100, self.foo)
<nixternal> err, forgot to space that
<nixternal> put the QTimer in the def :)
<nixternal> cuz you can't do 'while True:' w/o blowing things up
<yuriy> yeah it does provide for some neat hacks
<yuriy> but more importantly answers the question of what the heck a QCoreApplication is for
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> as that is used to provide the event loops for cli apps
<yuriy> i never could figure out how to use it before though, because normally you make use of the event loop in GUI applications
<yuriy> if you have code that runs before or after the exec() it will run before the event loop starts or after it exits
<yuriy> but a timer allows you to set things up to actually run in the event loop
<yuriy> but anyways, segfault is still there so :(
<nixternal> that's because app.exec_() isn't returning a 0, it is returning something else
<yuriy> nixternal: the segfault? I don't think that would cause one
<nixternal> actually it does
<nixternal> it was doing that for me in another app I was working on
 * nixternal looks at something
<yuriy> especially if you consider the backtrace (bug 403361)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403361 in python-qt4 "apport-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteExtra()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403361
<yuriy> i mean i'm sure it's not returning 0 but that would be *because* it crashes
<nixternal> class App():
<nixternal>     foooofdjaljfdakjfd
<nixternal> then in there I have a def toggleQuit(self):
<yuriy> nixternal: actually it DOES return 0  :O
<nixternal> where I put 'sys.exit(app.quit())
<JontheEchidna> oh, this is great. Quassel entirely lacks a spanish translation. The only strings translated are those it gets from kdelibs via language-pack-*
<nixternal> and then in __main__ I just put
<nixternal> app.exec_()
<nixternal> attach gdb to the pid then quit, see what that spits out
<yuriy> nixternal: app.quit() is void, and makes exec_ return 0
<yuriy> Sime_: around?
<yuriy> Riddelll, ScottK: fix committed to u-n-k and attached for kde4libs for bug 439758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439758 in kde4libs "KDE crash handler is used if apport-kde is not present, even if apport-gtk is" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439758
<Sime_> yuriy, nixternal: make kapp global, put your code in a function, and don't use sys.exit().
<freinhard> narf, apt fails on distupgrade without a error message, even with all debug options.
<freinhard> didn't look that deep into the code yet, does DistUpgradeController.py do the same a apt-get dist-upgrade would do?
<freinhard> just did a apt-get dist-upgrade:
<freinhard> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice.org-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle.
<a|wen> freinhard: that one might be an archive inconsistency; are you on karmic?
<freinhard> a|wen: not yeat
<freinhard> yet
<a|wen> hmm, that is not good then (i think)
<a|wen> freinhard: have you tried if aptitude full-upgrade has a sensible solution to it?
<freinhard> nope, prevents me from upgrading to karmic and upgrade-manager doesn't give any hint to the real problem. aptitude full-upgrade doesn't to the job either.
<a|wen> does aptitude simply error out?
<freinhard> aptitude full-upgrade == apt-get dist-upgrade
<freinhard> same error
<a|wen> freinhard: you could try to remove and then re-install openoffice ... there is some foo there; looks like you have made a dependency lock-up
<freinhard> hmm don't use OOo anyways...
<freinhard> but what bugs me most: no error messages from the gui!
<a|wen> kpackagekit?
<freinhard> nope update-manager
<freinhard> and even gives wrong information. upgrade was successfull but there were errors
<freinhard> plain sarcasm ;)
<a|wen> i thought it used kpackagekit for that in jaunty
<freinhard> did update-notifier -d
<a|wen> there is a reason why i dumped gui package managers completely
<freinhard> removing openoffice did the job
<freinhard> karmic, here i come
<a|wen> cool :)
<tsdgeos> how much pain there's updating to karmic?
<a|wen> tsdgeos: the mirrors have been painfully slow the last two days ... but if you locate a local mirror with good bw, it should be painless enough
<tsdgeos> someone mentioned pain due to change of gcc/glibc
<tsdgeos> how much truth is in there?
<a|wen> depends on how much you are compiling a lot of stuff yourself ... there is no pain in using it in that regard (only a lot to fix for devs)
<a|wen> (that sentence didn't make sense; but hope you got the meaning)
<Mamarok> the German mirros work flawlessly
<Mamarok> mirrors* even
<tsdgeos> ok, thanks
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: looks like somebody else has your templates bug too: bug 442176
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442176 in kdepim "Default compose templates empty (without quote)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442176
<JontheEchidna> ^Occurred on an upgrade from 4.2.2 to 4.2.4
<yuriy> Sime: thanks, but it crashes without sys.exit() too. I was wondering if you could tell if this was pyqt bug or elsewhere: bug 403361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403361 in python-qt4 "apport-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteExtra()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403361
<sebas> Is Amarok 2.2 in karmic?
<sebas> amarok: Depends: amarok-common (= 2:2.2.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<sebas> this is what happens when I try to install "amarok"
<JontheEchidna> sebas: the amarok build on i386 where common data packages are built failed due to mysql borkage
<sebas> JontheEchidna: x86_64 as well?
<JontheEchidna> amarok-common is only built on i386 since it only needs built once
<JontheEchidna> since it only contains data files usable by all archs
<sebas> ah, ok
<sebas> I'll wait until someone fixes it then
<sebas> the 2.1.90 packages worked well bt
<sebas> w
 * yuriy needs something to do this morning
<sebas> yuriy: fix amarok ;)
<sebas> and good morning
<yuriy> "due to mysql borkage" ^^
<yuriy> good morning sebas
<yuriy> afternoon?
<sebas> afternoon here, yes
<sebas> both would justify coffee of course
 * ryanakca sighs and wonders if Kobby is dead... no upstream commits or modifications since 2009-08-04, two months ago to the day :/
<sebas> wasn't there a summer of code project working on it?
<ryanakca> libqinfinity was 2009-07-24 ...
<ryanakca> sebas: I'm not sure. Greg Haynes is upstream's name, wether or not it was done for GSoC, I don't know.
<sebas> I can't find anything other than a techbase idea and some mentionings of it in various blogposts
<sebas> Nightrose: do you know anything about it?
 * Nightrose reads backlog
<Nightrose> sec
<JontheEchidna> can anybody confirm bug 442278 in their language?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442278 in language-pack-kde-es-base "[es] .desktop files originating from kdebase-workspace untranslated" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442278
<ryanakca> sebas, Nightrose: http://github.com/greghaynes/kobby is the source repo
<JontheEchidna> another spanish confirmation'd be nice too
<Nightrose> sebas: gsoc last year - finished gsoc but lots of stuff still needed - i think he's just busy with university
<Nightrose> would be good to get some more people on it
<Nightrose> maybe worth sending an email to Greg asking him to move it to svn so more people have access
<ryanakca> He last commited to another project five hours ago, according to http://github.com/greghaynes , so I'm going to email him to let him know that the world is still interested in Kobby and that we're anxiously anticipating the 1.0 release that was scheduled for mid-summer
<Nightrose> or gitorious
<Nightrose> ryanakca: ask him to move it somewhere more kde people can help
<Nightrose> and actually see it
<ryanakca> OK
<yuriy> *gulp* they already did link to the kubuntu bugs reporting page at the top of the ubuntu one. i guess i have to update that
<JontheEchidna> hrm
<JontheEchidna> I think I may have found the root of our policykit problems
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace-bin does not depend on policykit
<JontheEchidna> epic fail
 * JontheEchidna fixes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.  The computer that has the bug did go 4.2.2 -> 4.2.4 -> 4.3.1, so that makes sense.
<yuriy> ksysguard doesn't show PIDs? :O
<JontheEchidna> It does here. maybe check if it's an available column?
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: it's available, but not default
<yuriy> ok https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting updated JontheEchidna what do you think?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: looks good, I corrected a few minor grammar things
<yuriy> ok most of it is copied from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs so maybe they need correcting there too?
<JontheEchidna> nah, it was just in the dr. konqi section
<JontheEchidna> lol@ firefox's RAM usage on the ubuntu wiki picutre
<yuriy> yeah that doesn't seem realistic at all. i wonder what ksysguard uses for that column
<yuriy> it doesn't match anything i see in top
<yuriy> oh the ubuntu wiki one. yeah that sounds more right :D
<yuriy> oh in mine i didn't actually have any pages open
<effie-jayx> hey guys
<effie-jayx> I am having a bit of trouble finding a place were to find a bug for kubuntu netbook edition
<effie-jayx> launchpad won't give me a simple report bug button unless I find the right package...
<effie-jayx> should I report the bug under ubuntu-netbook-edition?
<Riddelll> ubuntu-bug plasma-netbook
<JontheEchidna> Riddelll: is ksplash-before-kdm currently doing all it needs to be doing, or is there more work that needs done? I ask because ksplash only comes up for a split second before kdm gives you a user prompt anyway
<effie-jayx> Riddelll:  thanks
<Riddelll> JontheEchidna: it's starting as soon as kdm can start it (as far as I can make out)
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<Riddelll> it was expected that with the upstart stuff it would take longer to start because there would be more going on in the background but I don't see that having happened
<JontheEchidna> is there any way to make kdm start earlier than it already does?
<Riddelll> I havn't tried ubuntu desktop for a while so I don't know how it compares
<Riddelll> kdm can't start earlier.  there might be some way of getting it to start ksplashx sooner after X has started but I don't know of one
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> I'd rather have usplash, since out of the 17 seconds it takes to get from grub to kdm, 16.5 is splashless
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: success, we got the template approved today: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/qt4-x11/+pots/kdeqt/
<Riddelll> it always did seem to me like a curious plan, it's not like kdm started late in the boot process before
<Riddelll> I should try ubuntu desktop and see if it's any better
<apachelogger> neato
<shtylman> Riddelll: did ya see my message about the netbook warning text?
<nixternal> vorian: nhandler is looking for
<heHATEme> oh jeese
<heHATEme> have i got a story for you all
<heHATEme> I've been in montana for the last month!
<nixternal> hey dude you are on a projector, so be careful
<heHATEme> ok
<JontheEchidna> \o vorian
<heHATEme> yo!
<heHATEme> it feels good to be home
<Quintasan> anyone from Manchester? I'm going to UK next Wendsday
<Riddelll> shtylman: yes thanks
<Riddelll> Quintasan: nobody from kubuntu that I know of
<Quintasan> :(
<Quintasan> Riddelll: urgh, this guy is persistent, it's really possible to get a new package with all freezes in effect?
<Riddelll> Quintasan: yeah may as well, anything to keep him quiet
<Quintasan> Riddelll: Well, it has GPL 2 license now and he claims all icons (unless stated otherwise) are GPL-2
<Quintasan> except Qt :/
<Lure> Riddelll: any good schnell-kurs for bzr-maintained packages? I just noticed kipi-plugins is in bzr now and debian has it in svn
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<Quintasan> Lure: what do you want to do?
<Quintasan> Lure: bzr branch <branch> to get code, bzr commit -m "comment" and bzr push <brach> to push changes :P
<Quintasan> Lure: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<Lure> Quintasan: I know bzr, I though that there is some buildpackage thing for bzr, to help with actually building preparing packages that are in bzr
<Quintasan> wow, I didn't know about that
<apachelogger> bzr builddeb
<apachelogger> bzr builddeb -S for source
<apachelogger> also see help
<Lure> apachelogger: thanks
 * Lure thought is some kind of separate helper package...
<apachelogger> yeah, dunno the package name
<apachelogger> used to be bzr-buildpackage
<apachelogger> possibly still is, since there is still same named binary
<Lure> apachelogger: it is
<Hosein-mec> KKK have xsplash & new boot screen like ubuntu karmic ?
<Lure> is it Vcs-bzr or Vcs-svn for bzr branches?
<Quintasan> Riddelll: sorry for using such dirty method but my connection really sucks. debian dir -> http://rapidshare.com/files/288704147/debian.tar.gz.html and please do "svn co https://dooble.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/dooble/trunk/browser/" for source
 * Quintasan is going on a trip with his class
<Lure> Riddelll: any idea why this would fail on ubuntu, but builds on debian:
<Lure> /tmp/buildd/kipi-plugins-0.7.0/po/de/kipiplugin_batchprocessimages.po:1146:56: invalid multibyte sequence
<Lure> /usr/bin/msgfmt: found 1 fatal error
<Lure> Riddelll: pot extraction?
<Riddelll> sounds like it
<Lure> Riddelll: will test in ppa first, it might be something in my pbuilder
<Riddelll> actually that doesn't sound like pot exraction
<Lure> Riddelll: othwerwise we will need to patch .po file, right?
<Riddelll> right
<Lure> Riddelll: maybe my pbuilder is just rusty of my system broken - did not do much for karmic ;-)
<Riddelll> maybe it is an invalid byte sequence
<Lure> Riddelll: "hinzufügen</b>: Fügt dem Bild Rauschen hinzu.<br/><b>Kantenglättung</b>: "
<Lure> looks perfect German to me ;-)
<Lure> Riddelll: will have to wait until the morning to check my merge (from ppa), then I can bzr push and complete ffe in bug 442571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442571 in kipi-plugins "FFe for kipi-plugins 0.7.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442571
<Lure> Riddelll: digikam beta5 will probably be tommorow, so this is next
<shtylman> my amarok still crashes when trying to make a dynamic playlist...
 * ScottK-palm waves.
<ScottK-palm> Being online right now is tough due to no electricity.
<ScottK-palm> Hopefully back in the next few hours.....
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-04
<shadeslayer_> lol... that didnt fix it either ^_^
<shadeslayer_> now im in a xterm... and X keeps throwing me back to gdm..
<shadeslayer_> cant even boot neon
<shadeslayer_> lex79: this is fun :P
<lex79> something is screw up in your installation, not in the packages I think
<shadeslayer_> yeah i think so too
<shadeslayer_> ( this is why i have kde svn :/ )
<shadeslayer_> *hate
<shadeslayer_> hold on...
<shadeslayer_> lex79: im sleeping.. too tired, will look into this tmmrw
<lex79> shadeslayer_: good night
<shadeslayer_> ciao people...
<lex79> lol
<ScottK> maco: The version string for Gally is still version     = "0.5rc3"
<ScottK> Do you want me to accept it anyway?
<maco> oh fudgey fudge
<maco> no
 * maco fixes
<ScottK> maco: Rejected.  You can use the same version number over again.  You also might want to clean up some of the commented out code that's left in.
<ScottK> Stuff like # print foo does not inspire confidence for a final release.
<maco> they're gonna be useful prints for when i do the stuff planned for the next one :(
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK is off to bed.
<maco> night night
<tim> hi, is there any plan to ship any of the kdevelop4 plugins (from kdevelop4-extra-plugins)?
<Mamarok> tim: more plugins? There already are like 15
<Riddell> I don't think I've heard of kdevelop4-extra-plugins
<tim> Mamarok, then how to install them? i cannot find any ... maybe i am missing a specific source/ppa?
<tim> Riddell, e.g. a qmake plugin is supposed to be in there
<Mamarok> tim: just install kdevelop? I have version 4.1 one here
<Mamarok> or use qtcreator
<tim> i'm running kdevelop from the 10.10 beta. no 4.1 in there ...
<tim> Mamarok, why shall i switch to a completely different ide?
<Mamarok> just a suggestion
<Riddell> kdevelop beta is in this PPA https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
 * Mamarok likes Qtcreator better, less crammed
<tim> Riddell, thnx ... no qmake support, but finally with a git plugin!
<Riddell> Kubuntu got a free ticket to Qt dev days if anyone wants to go
<Riddell> http://qt.nokia.com/qtdevdays2010
<Riddell> not pretty but it'll have to do  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/revision/280
<shadeslayer> Riddell: best kubuntu release eva!!!
 * shadeslayer reinstalled
<shadeslayer> best thing right now is kpk
<shadeslayer> danti is to thank for that.. <3 the fact that it says : Click Below to start application
<markey> some process crashes for me frequently
<markey> "npviewer" or somesuch
<markey> what is that?
<shadeslayer> markey: eww... flash i think
<markey> didn't happen with Lucid
<shadeslayer> 64 bit?
<markey> yes
<shadeslayer> try out the new 64 bit flash from adobe
<shadeslayer> maybe it helps
<markey> good idea
<markey> is there a package for it already?
<shadeslayer> IIRC they have debs
<shadeslayer> no.. tarballs
<shadeslayer> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<cortex_sk> markey: try ppa:sevenmachines/flash
 * shadeslayer tries out jockey-kde
<markey> cortex_sk: thx
<Riddell> rdieter: something up with your pykde packages? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253219
<ubottu> KDE bug 253219 in general "Crash after click on "Printer Configuration"" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: erm.. no update icon for kpk .. http://imagebin.ca/view/5wf7WeMF.html
<Riddell> I have an update for that here
<Riddell> bit of a scary diff though
<Riddell> dantii also said he had a patch for aptcc but haven't heard anything since
<shadeslayer> yeah under details, while downloading updates,some of the entries are duplicated
 * shadeslayer has alot of downloading to do today
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, mtux has requested that the application name be changed to kubuntu-choqok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: too late I'm afraid
<Riddell> for maverick
<Riddell> could be in lucid I guess
<shadeslayer> uh... no i mean.. in dev.twitter.com
<shadeslayer> that can be changed at any time
<Riddell> oh right
<Riddell> what is it currently?
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu Microblogging client
<Riddell> so change to "Kubuntu Choqok microblogging client" ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> that's fine
<shadeslayer> ok, changing
<shadeslayer> Key is too long (maximum 32 characters) : heh
<Riddell> drop the "client" ?
<shadeslayer> done
<Riddell> lex79: added your oxygen fix to kde svn trunk and branch
<Riddell> dantti: who did you vote for?
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you have someone lined up to review pulseaudio?  I'm afraid that one is beyond me.
<Riddell> was hoping for crimsun of themuso to do it, luke will he asleep by now so I guess we wait for daniel to wake up
<ScottK> OK.  Hopefully he'll have internet today.
<ScottK> Workspace looks fine and I supposed the sooner it starts building the better.
<Riddell> the only other update I have in view is the qt patches for gtk theme.  but I couldn't spot any difference, I haven't heard back from the ayatana person who requested it and I'd say it's too late anyway now given how long that takes to build on arm
<Riddell> so I think we're all set for release
<ScottK> I think it's definitely too late for another Qt upload.
<ScottK> I still have some release notes tasks to write.
<shadeslayer> dantti: im in love with this : http://imagebin.ca/view/7QNtOR.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/ydv7kFWv
<shadeslayer> that doesnt look right
<Riddell> shadeslayer: whatever have you done?
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What happens if you just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thats already installed
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I understand that.
<ScottK> That should try to upgrade it.
<shadeslayer> nope : http://pastebin.com/d1qxjC1X
<ScottK> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop && apt-get install kubuntu-destkop
<ScottK> (spelled better though)
 * txwikinger did an upgrade to maverick on netbook
<txwikinger> I found two issues
<txwikinger> I got lots of warning about some gtk icon cache not found
<shadeslayer> installed fine
<txwikinger> and all the favorites on the search and launch page disappeared
<txwikinger> otherwise it seems fine so far
<shadeslayer> i think apt-get just went on a anti-KDE rampage :P
<debfx> shadeslayer: use upgrade instead of dist-upgrade if it tries to remove packages you want to keep
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://pastebin.com/FsaWtfib
<shadeslayer> something isnt  right
<Riddell> shadeslayer: archive skew I guess, kdebase-workspace isn't building on amd64 
<Riddell> although my 64 bit computer here is ok
<shadeslayer> ah ...
<shadeslayer> err.. im on main archives
<debfx> I guess kdelibs5-data just hasn't been pushed to the archive yet
<shadeslayer> yeah i think so
<shadeslayer>   Candidate: 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu6
<oxymoron> wtf, when doing upgrade kpackagekit want to remove all apps i have like konversation, amarok, quassel, rekonq and so oon?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: yeah kdelibs5-data is not in archive yet
<shadeslayer> dont upgrade yet
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: and then everything is removed if trying to upgrade, erh?
<shadeslayer> yus
<oxymoron> makes no sense
<shadeslayer> the new packages need kdelibs5-data i think
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: what upgrades is it btw?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: http://pastebin.com/ydv7kFWv
<oxymoron> yes needs it but i dont understand why it should delete old packages
<shadeslayer> dunno ..
<oxymoron> BA>D dependecies
<oxymoron> personally i think debian structure and dependecies should be reconstructed to something more solid
<oxymoron> sometimes it installs packages which break other ones
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: fixed in main archives now
<oxymoron> and removes packages sometimes if not needed too
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/25a4GVs3
<oxymoron> doesnt work for me yet
<oxymoron> maverick rc 1
<oxymoron> main mirror server
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: just keep updating :P
<txwikinger> Riddell: where do we report the RC bugs?
<Riddell> txwikinger: launchpad.net
<Riddell> ah, nixternal_ 
<Riddell> do you know how to extract and package translations for kubuntu docs?
<txwikinger> just like bugs in released versions?
<Riddell> well it is a released version, we released it last week
<txwikinger> :)
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: same prob still
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: apt-cache policy kdelibs5-data
<oxymoron> http://pastebin.com/Xn6Vx2CT
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: 
<shadeslayer> ah see.. you need 0ubuntu7
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Alright, I cannot get it then xD
<shadeslayer> :D
<lex79> Riddell: Colin said install sound-theme-freedesktop package to have sound in speakers setup, I will tryjust for fun since it's in Universe
<dantti_work> Riddell: do you know why the chromiun changelog dir is very different from the package version? URI: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_6.0.472.63~r59945-0ubuntu2/changelog
<dantti_work> this is the uri I'm trying to fetch, which does not exist 
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: cant open that URL
<shadeslayer> hmm
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: the path is wrong but I can't get why
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_6.0.472.62~r59676-0ubuntu0.10.04.1/changelog
<dantti_work> here you cann se that the version is wrong http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/
<dantti_work> yes I see that, but it's a bit of nonsense
<dantti_work> the code in aptcc is pretty much of synaptics and it works ...
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> 6.0.472.62~r59676-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<shadeslayer> ^ wth version
<dantti_work> dunno how the 62... version appeared
<shadeslayer> its corrected in maverick tho
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: i dont see a changelog for maverick versions
<dantti_work> my code works for several packages, but wine, chromiun & friends fail
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: what do you use for the Box that shows the downloading packages?
<shadeslayer> i want to replicate that in my zsync code
<shadeslayer> s/zsync/qzsync
<shadeslayer> ( the part where you click details and it shows the packages being downloaded )
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: it's a custom delegate
<shadeslayer> delegate?
<dantti_work> QStyledItemDelegate, how do you display your data currently?
<dantti_work> iirc apachelogger said that your qzsync didn't use model/view
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: currently i dont display any info
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> because i have no idea about those :)
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: hmm i guess you should read some model/view docs
<shadeslayer> i was thinking of using QPlainTextEdit
<shadeslayer> but it comes with it own set of issues :P
<dantti_work> well that will work too
<shadeslayer> ok
<dantti_work> can your data be mapped to items?
<shadeslayer> i have to draw the QPlainTextEdit before the process starts and connect readyRead to it
<shadeslayer> dantti_work: http://gitorious.org/qzsync
<shadeslayer> i think yes...
<dantti_work> then I guess you could use model/view
<shadeslayer> ok ill read up on that 
<dantti_work> shadeslayer: QStandardItemModel is the easiest start imo
<shadeslayer> ok ... ill start with that.. right after i get dev packages installed
<Riddell> 15:35 < seb128> Riddell, Cimi: btw I can confirm that the qt update in maverick fixes the light themes issues
<Riddell> sigh
<ScottK> Sounds like a zero day SRU target
<larsivi> uhm, upgraded the beta today, and got tiny-tiny fonts in some apps  (Quassel, Akregator - not KMail)
<larsivi> adjusting font size in e.g. Akregator does not appear to help
<larsivi> or rather, it helps, but not where I expected it to help
<Riddell> what's in system settings -> appearance -> fonts ?
<larsivi> Riddell: IIRC, the same as always - haven't touched the settings in ages
<Riddell> which is what?
<larsivi> I've always used small fonts (8 and 9) and 96 PPT
<larsivi> What I noticed in the Akregator settings, was that small font was set to 6
<larsivi> and that is what it looks like
<larsivi> this size is also used in the panel
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: new kdelibs in ktown
<larsivi> I tried switching to 120 PPT, but that is definately larger than what I had, so something has changed somewhere
<Riddell> hello will_shand 
<will_shand> hey, how you doing?
<Riddell> good thanks
<ScottK> larsivi: The new Ubuntu font does appear smaller than the old default.
<larsivi> ScottK: this is intentional?
<ScottK> I've no idea about the font design.
<ScottK> We did bump the defaults up a point as a result, but if you've changed from the defaults, you're wouldn't have changed.
<larsivi> ScottK: ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: this post our discussion yesterday about the fonts looking squashed?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  Didn't change again.
<shadeslayer> ohk
<txwikinger> Haha.. I finally fixed Kubuntu
<txwikinger> my desktop only runs qt apps anymore... all the gnome stuff jsut hangs
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: lol
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> so, its confirmed. Im going to UDS!
<txwikinger> well given that I need to use some non-qt stuff to do my work -- not funny
<Riddell> jussi: yay
<txwikinger> jussi: I registered to participate remotely
<jussi> :)
 * txwikinger has too much to do 
 * shadeslayer just needs a visa ... 
<shadeslayer> meta kde up
 * txwikinger hopes upgrade to maverick will fix his problems
<shadeslayer> lex79: get working on 4.5.2 :P
<lex79> do it :P
<shadeslayer> im already doing it :D
<lex79> good :)
<shadeslayer> kdegraphics uploaded
<lex79> Riddell: users are confused about weekly updates, it should be daily or it shold be hidden I think
<lex79> http://imagebin.ca/view/QcJTr1X.html
<shadeslayer> oh man.. kdebindings ...
<txwikinger> bah.. upgrade to maverick does not work.. some dependency cycle in x
<shadeslayer> wait.. we need a new kdelibs upload first ...
<shadeslayer> and kdebindings is still a FTBFS according to packager
<Riddell> lex79: oh hmm, that should probably be patched out
<trichard_> hey, i just upgraded to Kubuntu 10.10RC and now ayatana powermanager shows up in my systemtray. Is this a known issue?
<trichard_> also, i now have both kbluetooth and bluedevil in my systray
<Riddell> trichard_: how did you upgrade?
<neversfelde> better safe than sorry :)
<neversfelde> I had the same problem, but I forgot about it
<neversfelde> I used sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<trichard_> Riddell: From kubuntu 10.04 using the method mentioned in the wiki
<trichard_> kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d" <== this one
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whats in cloud progress? :D
<shadeslayer> building on server ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm exploring using Amazon EC2
<Riddell> trichard_: at the last step in the upgrade tool when it asks about packages to be removed, did you click "remove" or "keep"?
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ive heard of that, dont know what it does tho
<trichard_> Riddell: If i remember correctly i clicked remove
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hiring a computer from Amazon to build it on
<Riddell> or in this case, three
<trichard_> Riddell: Does 'Computer janitor' do the same thing?
<neversfelde> Riddell: is there anything different from doing it on the cl?
<Riddell> trichard_: same thing as what?
<neversfelde> if not, I did remove the packages
<shadeslayer> how much does it cost?
<lex79> Riddell: patch for what? for change to daily updates?
<trichard_> Riddell: As clicking remove, that way i could check if i did it
<Riddell> trichard_, neversfelde: well we added a patch this afternoon to force removal of kbluetooth so i guess that won't be an issue in future
<lex79> thanks to me obviously
<neversfelde> ah ok, I upgraded monday
<lex79> :P
<neversfelde> lex79: thank you :)
<lex79> no problem :)
<trichard_> Riddell, lex79: Thanks ;)
<neversfelde> but you were too late for me 
<trichard_> what about ayatana?
<Riddell> lex79: well I'm unsure what that drop down box changes, if it's something in apt or something in kpackagekit.  but we already do updates through apt no?
<Riddell> trichard_: I've not heard of ayatana powermanager
<Riddell> trichard_: got a screenshot?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload the new tarball?
<shadeslayer> for kdelibs
<lex79> we already do updates via apt, but users are confused...they say "what? wekkly update?" I want daily update!!!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> ok ill upload it
<Riddell> lex79: so I'm not sure what that drop down does
<Riddell> we should ask dantti_work 
<lex79> ok
<dantti_work> Riddell: what should I be asked :P
<lex79> dantti_work: we need a patch to change "weekly" to "daily" update
<lex79> so users are happy
<Riddell> dantti_work: what does the drop down box in kpackagekit control for check for updates?
<lex79> and they don't ask every time why we have weekly updates instead of daily
<shadeslayer> lex79: but cant the users change that themselves ?
<trichard_> Riddell: It's the gnome power manager thingie. http://imagebin.org/116980
<shadeslayer> i think weekly is good for people with low bandwidths
<shadeslayer> think about them :P
<Riddell> trichard_: weird
<trichard_> shadeslayer: Does it matter when they have to download the updates? They have to do it eventually. If they stack it up to a week it will only last longer (+ you can change it manually)
<lex79> shadeslayer: we do updates already trough apt, this is another matter
<dantti_work> Riddell: that box is to "aptitude update" your list
<Riddell> trichard_: what does this command give you?   grep OnlyShow /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-power-manager.desktop
<trichard_> Riddell: OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;
<Riddell> dantti_work: but what runs that?  does kpackagekit run it?
<shadeslayer> trichard_: yes, 2 use cases : update your sources daily ( 15 MB * 6 = 90 MB ) and update your sources once a week ( 15MB )
<Riddell> trichard_: then it shouldn't start when you log into KDE
<shadeslayer> lex79: whut... dont understand
<trichard_> Riddell: Any way to figure out what does start it then?
<dantti_work> Riddell: yes, the kded module check when was the last time and run
<dantti_work> Riddell: the information is stored in packagekit so if on user checks the updates, the other doesn't do that
<dantti_work> also, in the future it will have an option to don't check when using a mobile internet
<Riddell> dantti_work: since we already have that with /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic I think we don't want it in packagekit
<dantti_work> Riddell: i think for the above use case it would be interesting
<dantti_work> plus it's more user friendly imo
<Riddell> yes, but for maverick we need a quick fix
<Riddell> there is already a GUI in software-properties for it
<dantti_work> Riddell: so you can hide the combo + we need to disable the checking
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> where would we disable the checking in the code?
<dantti_work> Riddell: I think the best place would be in kded, I'm finishing the changelog thing in aptcc (now parsing ubuntu+ lp bugs)
<dantti_work> Riddell: then I can give you a hand on patching kded
<dantti_work> + I'll do a release of kpk today...
<trichard_> Ohyeah, another minor inconvenience a noticed when i upgraded. My network manager was gone. Probably because knetworkmanager got replaced by the networkmanager plasmoid. But it would be nice to have a networkmanager plasmoid in the systray by default after upgrading i guess
<txwikinger> Riddell: Is something wrong with the kubuntu packages for maverick?
<Riddell> txwikinger: amd64 had issues
<Riddell> trichard_: we used the plasmoid for the last release too so the upgrade logic would have been done then
 * Riddell reminds the channel about the free devdays invite Kubuntu got
<txwikinger> Riddell: Ah.. ok.. I just caught those :D
<txwikinger> devdays invite?
<trichard_> Riddell: Are you sure about that? My laptop still runs Kubuntu 10.04 (with KDE 4.5) and doesn't have the network plasmoid but knetworkmanager
<Riddell> Qt Dev Days
<shadeslayer> Riddell: amazong EC2 is free?
<shadeslayer> *amazon
<trichard_> shadeslayer: No, you pay per hour a system is online
<shadeslayer> ah
<trichard_> and for bandwith
<shadeslayer> hmm.. which is better? Droid or the N900 ?
<shadeslayer> i wonder if the droid can run maemo ...
<trichard_> Droid has more applications, N900 can run Qt apps :p
<shadeslayer> trichard_: thats what im looking into... can the droid/milestone run maemo
<shadeslayer> also.. N900 has FM radio AND transmitter :)
<trichard_> that's a cool feature for in the car :) (might be a little offtopic though :p)
<shadeslayer> google time! :D
 * Tscheesy is a happy n900 user
<trichard_> strange, pstree shows that gnome-power-man is started directly by init and now by kde-init or any of those
 * txwikinger needs to use gnome to get his work done :(
<trichard_> now = not
<shadeslayer> Tscheesy: is the resistive touchscreen difficult to use? ive used a nokia 5800 and its really bad ( come in #kubuntu-offtopic plz )
<Tscheesy> shadeslayer: its not too bad, quite exact - capazitive would be nicer
<dantti_work> Riddell: btw, imo it would be better to hide the config in sw-properties, for example, a user that uses proxy, sets it on kde, kpackagekit works fine but it won't work with software-properties as far as i can tell
<shadeslayer> Tscheesy: N900 or Droid? the more hackable phone
<Riddell> dantti_work: well we still have /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic installed by default so that would just remove a GUI for it
<Tscheesy> shadeslayer: i'd say n900.. fore sure.. Droid needs the better HW.. n900 is a bit too weak for droid.. but who wants this?
<Riddell> dantti_work: which we can change in future but not for maverick
<shadeslayer> Tscheesy: droid has the better hardware?
<dantti_work> Riddell: well, i think both could coexist imo
<dantti_work> it would check twice but, it would work for proxied users
<trichard_> My last issue is that my laptop won't upgrade to maverick. I've filed a bugreport here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/653498. I'm not sure if this is kubuntu specific though as i also have ubuntu-desktop installed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 653498 in update-manager "dist-upgrade to kubuntu 10.10RC failed" [Undecided,New]
<Tscheesy> shadeslayer:  Android needs a snapdragon to run smootly afaik..
<Riddell> dantti_work: how?
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<dantti_work> Riddell: the way it is now, I could just send you the patch to check daily by default
<trichard_> Tscheesy: That's correct. I have a 'cheapass' HTC Click/Tattoo and it doesn't run smooth at all
<lex79> trichard_: did you have something installed from x swat ppa?
<trichard_> lex79: Yes, mplayer i think
<trichard_> lex79: Oops, newer nvidia drivers it seems
<lex79> trichard_: I know there is a bug open in launchpad about problems to upgrade if you have some packages installed from x swat ppa
<lex79> you have to downgrade the packages before to dist-upgrade to maverick
<shadeslayer> Tscheesy: hmm... i like the fact that the droid has a bigger screen
<trichard_> lex79: Ok, thanks
<lex79> trichard_: bug 645064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645064 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "nvidia-current from Ubuntu-X-Swat PPA is blocking the upgrade from Lucid to Maverick" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645064
<Tscheesy> shadeslayer: i like the slider-kybd Radio-Transmitter, and.. (*pst* - nokia pc-suite)
 * shadeslayer doesnt have Windows
 * Tscheesy @ work.. unfo
<Tscheesy> shadeslayer: as i read ... androids kernel can start another - so it shoul be easy to customate
<shadeslayer> Tscheesy: yeah i can see alot of posts about N900 dual booting, nothing about Droid tho
<Riddell> dantti_work: but then it wouldn't be in sync?
<dantti_work> Riddell: yes, they might check for updates twice, or I can add a patch to atpcc to update the file that /etc/apt/...periodic reads
<dantti_work> Riddell: I'm going home now, then I'll finish this changelog patch and discuss this, so that we finish these issues for mav
<trichard_> arg, after removing the packages from the x-swat ppa i still can't upgrade to 10.10. This time it seems to be kubuntu-desktop that bothers me
<trichard_> http://ubuntuone.com/p/IbD/
<Riddell> trichard_: what mirror are you using?
<trichard_> Riddell: It seems my desktop is reporting that it's holding packages back so there's probably nothing wrong anymore :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: Is http://www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia.com/id/b22aa94e-d6aa-4bf6-9ca3-323433838ebd/toronto_qt_training.html also for free ?
<Riddell> txwikinger: no don't think so
 * txwikinger does not want to travel to the US
 * txwikinger wonders how to fix his Kubuntu
<txwikinger> .. or I have to stay on Gnome until maverick works on AMD64
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new kdelibs uploaded :)
<shadeslayer> qt apps for N8 ... lol
<shadeslayer> doesnt N8 run symbian 
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<Riddell> txwikinger: what mirror are you using?
<ScottK> Qt runs on Symbian.
<dantti> shadeslayer: hmm now I see you msg about the application laucher, pretty usefull isn't it?
<shadeslayer> thats new for me ^
<shadeslayer> dantti: alot!
<txwikinger> Riddell: http://ubuntu.mirror.iweb.ca/
<shadeslayer> there was this survey canonical did .. hold on
<Riddell> txwikinger: try archive.ubuntu.com
<txwikinger> ok
<dantti> Riddell: about the vote, I voted on Serra...
<dantti> shadeslayer: the ui is very ugly but.. for the future I can improve it :)
<shadeslayer> dantti: dude.. its amazing
<shadeslayer> dantti: point 5 : http://design.canonical.com/2010/06/when-new-users-first-encounter-ubuntu-5-show-stoppers/
<Riddell> dantti: what's wrong with Dilma ?
<shadeslayer> im off to sleep.. cya laterz
<dantti> Riddell: everything :P , she never went to school, nor knows reading, also killed people when the militaries where comanding here...
<dantti> Riddell: not counting her vice was the major head on stoling money "scandalous"
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> 20:57 < superm1> Riddell, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/56813600/casper_1.244_1.245.diff.gz causes an error on non-kde systems.  that 48kubuntu_disable_restart_notifications  should be testing that it's really on a KDE image, or that the directory at least exists first
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<Riddell> cool, I can compile four packages at the same time and still be able to watch a video
<Riddell> cloud computing is nifty
<Riddell> if only I knew how much it was costing me
<txwikinger> Riddell: archive.ubuntu.com is a lot slower 
<Riddell> txwikinger: well if you will live on the wrong side of the planet..
<txwikinger> Riddell: has nothing to do with location
<txwikinger> I have a faster speed to my server that is in Germany
<Riddell> probably busy with RC downloads
<dantti> Riddell: how would like to see launchpad bug? is "* Launchpad bug #123456" fine or Ubuntu bug is better?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<dantti> maybe LP bug 1234... or is LP too geek?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1234 in Launchpad Foundations "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<dantti> i thought # was what made the bot to work, but I guess the bug word also activates it :P
<Riddell> dantti: what's the context?
<Riddell> in debian/changelog we use LP: #123456
<dantti> Riddell: user seeing packages updastes, then on the changelog I parse it to extract debian/lp bugs, so what I don't know is how to present the string to the user
<dantti> it will be a list of links
<dantti> but instead of showing the like, a nicer text would be better
<dantti> *s/like/link
<dantti> s/link/URL :P
<Riddell> "Launchpad bug #123456" is good with me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib (Ubuntu) "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<dantti> k
<dantti> thanks
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'm not quite sure how to go about checking if we are on a KDE image
<dantti> Riddell: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopo20144 :)  ( + minus one kpackagekit bug :P )
<Riddell> ooh nice dantti 
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: just check if the directory exists
<JontheEchidna> had to read up on shell scripting to figure that out ;-)
<Riddell> shell is a horrible language
<JontheEchidna> anyways, fix uploaded
<Riddell> lovely, thanks JontheEchidna, I'll upload to the archive
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, I had already dput it
<Riddell> even better
<Riddell> then I'll approve
<dantti> Riddell: do you know if there is some list of packages that require restart?
<Riddell> dantti: there isn't
<Riddell> they touch a file in the postinst script
<Riddell> but there's no way to know before it gets installed as far as I know
<dantti> Riddell: hmm, right, well py apt backend had a short libc + linux-image list, but to small imo
<dantti> this way the user could known before
<Riddell> copy that I guess
<dantti> k, not very usefull but those require restart for sure I guess :P
<Riddell> yes
<dantti> Riddell: and btw now it parses CVEs too :D http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktoph20144
<dantti> now I just need to fix a few cases where I get the whole changelog
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-05
<shadeslayer> dantti: i just had a idea, you should probably ask the user if he wants to place a desktop shortcut as well ( for the app he just installed )
<Riddell> ug, why?
<Riddell> we don't even have icons on the desktop now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: helpful for new users? 
<dantti> desktop icon imo just help them to get less organized :P
<dantti> it's like their home is in it
<shadeslayer> hmm... well ,, ideas which come at 5 AM are not always good :P
<dantti> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Desktop Icons? I thought with plasma workspace we were away from pesky desktop icons
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<DarkwingDuck> You know... Not having a job just paid off...
<dantti> shadeslayer: I the best I could do for that ui, is to tell the user where to find it too (though he can by seaarching it's description again)
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: hehehe
<dantti> ^I think...
<DarkwingDuck> I actually get to go to Orlando
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> dantti: lemme sleep over it some more... 
<shadeslayer> maybe ill get a better idea
<DarkwingDuck> I'm kinda jazzed about it. Riddell will there be any Kubuntu stuff at UDS?
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: stuff as in?
<DarkwingDuck> Anything.
 * DarkwingDuck never been to a UDS before this year
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: add what you want to do at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty
<DarkwingDuck> KK Thanks Riddell
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to be doing anything and everything with Docs too
<shadeslayer> Neon!!!! yayyyy
<shadeslayer> also... might also help in kubuntu mobile testing
<DarkwingDuck> *nods*
<dantti> Riddell: I added nvidia-* to the hardcoded list :P do you have anything else in mind?
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, if you want help with kubuntu mobile, ping me :-)
<shadeslayer> rbelem: is the N900 supported ? :P
<shadeslayer> im probably going to buy that sometime soonish ... possibly before UDS 
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i'm writing some docs for that right now :-)
<shadeslayer> great!
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i was just hacking my n900 a little bit
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ok time to get back to sleep :)
<Riddell> dantti: I think that's all
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: What phones you guys testing on?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, have a good night
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, n900 for now
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: I have a Motorola Droid (Milestone)
<rbelem> me too
<DarkwingDuck> I've hacked/rooted it so I have full su on her... Somthing I would love to mess with. :D
<DarkwingDuck> Would she work with it?
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, probably this one is the next on my list to hack
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: what can I do?
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, i did not test it yet, but i think that it works
<DarkwingDuck> I don't see why it wouldn't... or rather, couldn't.
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: you going to be at UDS?
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, get a kubuntu-mobile image for arm and search how to use kexec on milestone
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, yup
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: aye, I'll poke at that tonight :D
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: epic, I finally get to meet a bunch that I've been working with for a while now.
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, but i'm still pending the visa :-(, i will try to get it 18 oct
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: :/ I hope you get it
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> i have to go
<rbelem> my wife is waiting for me :-D
<rbelem> bye
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: I'll let you know how it goes for milestone
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, cool! :-)
<DarkwingDuck> Dang... where do I get the kubuntu-mobile image?
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-mobile/releases/10.10/rc/
<DarkwingDuck> thanks Riddell
<DarkwingDuck> I had just found it :P
<txwikinger> ScottK: are you around?
<Riddell> dantti: I'd like to go to bed in the next 15 minutes, is there any patches to be uploaded?
<dantti> Riddell: can it be done tomorrow? there is a small fix to do in the changelogs part 
<txwikinger> kubuntu-mobile... is that KNR?
<Riddell> dantti: hmm, not really, CDs will start building shortly
<DarkwingDuck> txwikinger: No, KNR is the Netbook. Kubuntu Mobile is for smarkphones
<DarkwingDuck> *Smartphones
<txwikinger> Ah
<Riddell> you're so behind Ralph
<Riddell> KNR doesn't exist any more
<DarkwingDuck> No, and I have to rewrite the dang docs for that :P
<DarkwingDuck> It's just another plasma desktop environment
<jjesse> evening
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jjesse
<jjesse> hello DarkwingDuck
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck you know that lp:kubuntu-docs is now natty correct?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: aye
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I was going to sit down with you after UDS for a god plan
<DarkwingDuck> good rather
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: we have a lot of changes again
<jjesse> sry was in another window
<jjesse> yeah we have a ton of changes
<jjesse> we need to commit more and more
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: aye
<ScottK> txwikinger: Sort of
<txwikinger> hi ScottK
<ScottK> Hello txwikinger
<txwikinger> Just wondered if you know that in maverick KNR the network manager etc is translucent 
<txwikinger> and some other stuff is not
<ScottK> That's by design, AFAIK.
<txwikinger> hmm.. not very pretty
<ScottK> If you have the blur effect enabled it should be really cool.
<txwikinger> it is very cool .. not sure if I have the blur effect enabled
<ScottK> It sounds like you do.
<nixternal> I take it the composite stuff is screwed up again?
<Riddell> depends on what you mean by screwed up again
<Riddell> whee, whole of KDE SC packaged in an afternoon and long evening, cloud computing does have its uses
<ScottK> The functionality checks are, IMO, too conservative, so one has to enable compositing manually, but once enabled seem to work reasonably well on my hardware.
<ScottK> Much, much better than they were a coupld of weeks ago.
<nixternal> ScottK: Intel right? I have issues with konsole/yakuake, and chrome/firefox big time, as well as Shisen-Sho which should be everyone's favorite game :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes.  It's calmed down a lot.
<Riddell> konsole is the pain for me
<ScottK> Which Intel?
<nixternal> 945 I believe
 * nixternal checks
<ScottK> Which 945?
<Riddell> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<nixternal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=0&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 0
<nixternal> yeah, 965
<Riddell> snap
<ScottK> I've got 945 GME which is find.  945 GML is OK after I turn a bunch of effects off.
<nixternal> is that the one we have in the mini?
<ScottK> The OK one is the one in the 10v.
<nixternal> I need to reinstall on it with maverick. last i turned it on it was garbage, though i think the mini 10 is garbage
<jjesse> i have a mini9
<jjesse> is that the one w/ the affected card?
<nixternal> YUCK! Never get a pumpkin latte from dunkin donuts. it is fsck'in awful
<jjesse> cause last i tried it worked fine on maverick
<Riddell> hmm, spent $2.05 on cloud computing to build KDE SC
<ScottK> Nice.
<nixternal> not to shabby
<nixternal> we should build a kubuntu cloud
<nixternal> i have a fairly powerful server to throw owncloud or something on
<nixternal> get a few more boxes and we can be golden
<Riddell> I don't think owncloud does CPU hire does it?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: do I copy my arrive/depart into this wiki as well? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty
<DarkwingDuck> hey nixternal
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: I expect there's a general UDS one which would be better
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I've added it in there already
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: didn't know if we were keeping track as well
<Riddell> no point having it duplicated
<ScottK> We can pick the Kubuntu people off the regular list.
<DarkwingDuck> Agreed.
<DarkwingDuck> Just got my flight info in
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck you going to UDS?  that's awesome
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: aye, they approved my sponsership
<jjesse> yay
<DarkwingDuck> *Sponsorship
<DarkwingDuck> Aye! :D
<jjesse> you can refer to me as captain :)
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<jjesse> so aye aye captain is the proper response
<DarkwingDuck> alrighty skipper
<nixternal> jjesse: you going to UDS?
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: you going?
<nixternal> unfortunately not
<DarkwingDuck> :/
<nixternal> don't think i will get sponsored again, or at least it seems that way :)
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe. I did this year. :)
 * DarkwingDuck rubs eyes
<nixternal> i was kind of hoping i would. i was going to bring my bike and enjoy some warm weather cycling during the off-season
<jjesse> nixternal you just have to beg harder :)
<ScottK> nixternal: If you start now, you might make it.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ScottK yells more than I do and he keeps getting sponsored...but he at least works for it, i am fairly useless there
<jjesse> uds is in miami right?
<nixternal> i am not allowed to talk about some colored haired step children anymore
<DarkwingDuck> I'm looking forward to meeting people there
<jjesse> or orlando?
<DarkwingDuck> Orlando
<nixternal> was gonna say, if it were in miami you couldn't pay me to go..though orlando isn't much better, but at least there are places to ride west of there
<jjesse> according to google maps it will only take 4 days and 9 hours to get from chicago to orlando via bike
<nixternal> i am trying to go to europe next year for some cycling, so i have to save up some money
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> 4 days and 9 hours on a bike?
<nixternal> jjesse: yeah, but they think you will be riding straight, no sleep or rest
<jjesse> only 1231 miles
<nixternal> your ass would be bleeding if you rode that long
<nixternal> that would be about 2 weeks of riding for me, at about 100 miles a day. i could do 8 to 10 hours, but i would need sleep
<jjesse> only 878 turns
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<nixternal> i want to ride the tour de france route within the next 2 years as well. there is a trip where you leave 2 hours after the racers do and you do the same exact routes and everything...that is whicked expensive though
<claydoh|werk> nixternal: I would hitchhike to fl. and crash UDS wearing a blue wig, except I don't have a blue wig
<nixternal> i do actually, and i recently found it while cleaning out my shed
<DarkwingDuck> A blue wig and Orange jacket. :D
<jjesse> thats 11 hours of biking right?
<nixternal> i think it was part of a costume from either my x-gf or my x-wife
<nixternal> what's 11 hours?
<nixternal> that is the amount of sleep i had after working the races and racing this weekend. i got my ass handed to me in both of my races
<claydoh|werk> after the numbness, what's the difference :)
<nigelb> lol
<claydoh|werk> i could only ever manage 3 hours when i was healthy, nowadays I can probably last an hour if its flat
<nixternal> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/5001863841_bfe7ef4000_b_d.jpg <- there is my new bike, that seat will leave impressions on your intestines
<claydoh|werk> nice
<claydoh|werk> I'd break it in two just sitting on it :D
<nixternal> just noticed my setup is silly, i have a lower spoke count carbon wheel on the front (where all the weight is planted) and a heavy duty aluminum racing wheel on the front
<nixternal> carbon fiber is actually stronger than aluminum for big people, no welds :)
<claydoh|werk> what about, un stress fatigue 
<nixternal> there was a guy racing this weekend, he is 6'10" and weighs like 300lbs. He was pretty fast and strong too
<nixternal> carbon doesn't stress in that type of configuration
<nixternal> it breaks if you fall though :)
<claydoh|werk> I know, the bikes are tougher than they look
<nixternal> i would have thought opposite, but weight limits are higher on carbon bikes and components than they are on their aluminum counterparts
<nixternal> that back wheel I flex the hell out of when sprinting...you can hear it flex and hit the brake pads, but it springs right back...whicked fast and light wheel
<claydoh|werk> nixternal: good thing my mtb is aluminum, I wiped out last week going down a hill, my saddle was too high
<nixternal> i need to get a mtb
<nixternal> and a cross bike
<claydoh|werk> I miss my basso
<claydoh|werk> bat that was back in the 80's
<nixternal> oh my, i would love to have a basso...the diamante would be king
<nixternal> probably one of the finest, if not the finest, italian bike made
<claydoh|werk> mine was their cheapest frame back then, about 400$ , the 'tour de france' 
<nixternal> $400 then is about $2000 now
<claydoh|werk> probably, though the cheper bikes today are quite nice, quality-wise
<claydoh|werk> the shimano 105 sis was a pain to adjust, iirc -new tech back then
<nixternal> i am not a shimano fan, but my new trek madone has shimano ultegra. i would prefer sram force or red to be honest
<claydoh|werk> nowdays, the index shifting on my cheep mtb Just Works
<ScottK> carbon fiber shouldn't have fatigue issues on applications where the stress in primarily tensile (like a bicycle wheel)
<claydoh|werk> what about fat rearends over pavement cracks :)
<nixternal> they typicall don't, unless of course you flex it to much, in which most cases it will shatter at that point...more of a catastrophic event
<claydoh|werk> in frames rather
<nixternal> i have seen 300lbs. men riding carbon bikes with no probs
<claydoh|werk> cool
<claydoh|werk> but for the $$ I can get a mega laptop/laptops :) I am quite happy with my aluminum hardtail mtb
<claydoh|werk> though i need to get new handlebar and maybe brake/shift lever, bent it enough I don
<claydoh|werk> don't think I can safely bend it back
 * claydoh|werk heads back to the job, customers be hungry , even this late
<ulysses> !find quassel.mo
<ubottu> File quassel.mo found in language-pack-kde-ast-base, language-pack-kde-ca-base, language-pack-kde-cs-base, language-pack-kde-da-base, language-pack-kde-de-base, language-pack-kde-en-base, language-pack-kde-es-base, language-pack-kde-et-base, language-pack-kde-fi-base, language-pack-kde-fr-base (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=quassel.mo&mode=&suite=lucid&arch=any
<ulysses> I found the source of the UI bug of Quassel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/quassel3.png
<ulysses> It comes from the Hungarian translation in Transifex
<Riddell> eww
<ulysses> I can't understand how it works, they use both Launchpad and Transifex, and imports them to Quassel? Shortly, it sucks
<ScottK> ulysses: It's necessary to import them into Quassel because LP doesn't support Qt translations.
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^ Can al fix that?
<Sput> ScottK: that's for al to answer :)
<ulysses> So the translation from Launchpad is imported to Quassel, then Launchpad imports with the imported translation back, and the language pack will be generated from that?
<ulysses> But the source package on Launchpad and Quassel/i18n-master on Launchpad doesn't contain the error, how is it possible, if they are from upstream (I think)?
<ScottK> Sput: I'm offline all of today, can you check it out with him please?
<ulysses> Couldn't we change the default IRC client back from Quassel to Konversation?
<ulysses> Not now of course, but in 11.04
<alvin> Why would you do that?
<ScottK> It can be discussed, but we've used Quassel for several releases now.  It would take a strong reason, IMO.
<Sput> ScottK: I guess al will read backlog
<Sput> ulysses: LP and Transifex are synchronized, afaik, and during compile time the .po files will be converted to .qm files. Maybe apachelogger succeeds in writing a gettext-capable QTranslator though. that would solve this problem...
<ulysses> Personally I don't use Quassel, but all Hungarian user use it (because it's the default), but if I can gather enough argument, I'll start a discussion, no matter what the result will be.
<ulysses> Sput: good to hear
<Sput> al manages all that and will certainly be very interested in any problems that come up with translations. it works well for most languages, so it should be a solvable problem
<ulysses> !find quassel.qm
<ubottu> Package/file quassel.qm does not exist in lucid
<ulysses> !find hu.qm
<ubottu> File hu.qm found in bibletime-data, canorus-data, cdcat, fet, git-cola, keepassx, kphone, kseg, musescore-common, mytharchive (and 22 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=hu.qm&mode=&suite=lucid&arch=any
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.5.2
<Riddell> James147: got that?
<James147> Riddell: yup, upgrading now
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> agateau: I take it we've had all the code we're going to from you, no last second patches?
<Mamarok> Riddell: from where?
<Mamarok> staging?
<Riddell> Mamarok: kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> do you have the details?
<Mamarok> nope
<Riddell> msg'ed
<Riddell> amd64 shouldn't be long
<markey> from Identi.ca: "After dayly upgrades on !kubuntu ☛ maverick !kde ☛ I get a black screen after login, can just switch on tty: intel i915 and others seems broken"
<markey> I guess I better wait a bit :)
<markey> my last upgrade was yesterday, that worked fine
<Riddell> bug reports by microblogging!  it's the future!
<markey> the future is now!
<Riddell> microblogging is such an insanely bad method of communication, I think aseigo proved that already today
<Riddell> James147: what news?
<James147> Riddell: upgrade went fine, no errors
<James147> Riddell: kde4-config reports version 4.5.2
<Riddell> rocking
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cool that we got passes to qt dev days :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want to go?  just needs you to find your way to Europe by next week :)
<shadeslayer> hehe... i wont get a visa in time :P
 * shadeslayer is free for 2 weeks till 17th
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh we got the Rupee symbol into the Ubuntu font, so now's our chance to take over India before other OSs catch up
<shadeslayer> ooohhh
<shadeslayer> but... theres no rupee symbol on the keyboard :P
<Riddell> minor detail
<shadeslayer> i might go to my previous school in a few days and tell then about *buntu .... maybe theyll switch to edubuntu and such
<Riddell> bah, switch to kubuntu!
<Riddell> educational software is far better on the KDE side :)
<shadeslayer> ill show them all the options, whatever they like best :P
<shadeslayer> they need logo and stuff
<nigelb> ah, speaking of which
<nigelb> where's the kubuntu talk in open week!
 * shadeslayer looks at Riddell
<Riddell> nigelb: what should we talk about?
<nigelb> Riddell: convince everyone kubuntu is awesome and switch to it ;p
<shadeslayer> i thought we did that already :P
<nigelb> actually though, you could talk about how people could contribute to kubuntu and where a new comer could help
<Riddell> nigelb: ok, put me down for "Kubuntu is awesome" at 16:00 on Monday
<shadeslayer> nigelb: except.. what do you use? :>
<nigelb> shadeslayer: debian lenny :/
 * nigelb hugs rid
<nigelb> err
 * nigelb hugs Riddell 
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> hmm.. itll be 9.30 PM IST .. ill be there as well .. to support Riddell
<Riddell> great
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where are our maverick t-shirts on shop.canonical? with kubuntu logo and such
<Riddell> they've never done those for variants
<shadeslayer> there are some kubuntu tshirts with old logo tho
<shadeslayer> ok ill take up koffice
<shadeslayer> hmm.. no koffice beta 1?
<shadeslayer> ( like packaged )
<Riddell> seems not
<shadeslayer> well then
<shadeslayer> hmm.. main servers are pretty loaded i think
<Riddell> nothing compared to next week
<shadeslayer> im getting 40KBps on a 70KBps connection...
<Riddell> Mamarok: amd64 should be good for testing now
<shadeslayer> but yeah..
<shadeslayer> next week is going to be epic
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks a lot!
<nigelb> Riddell: you are good to go, talk to akgraner, give her a photo for your fans and a brief of what you want to talk about, etc
<freeflying> Riddell: are we using the same preseed file as ubuntu does?
<shadeslayer> gahh.. its back.. the ssh bug in dolphin....
<shadeslayer> keeps asking my password everytime i go into a folder on ktown
<Riddell> freeflying: this might be the answer you want http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu/data/maverick/preseed/kubuntu/kubuntu.seed
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw the copying dialog is not shown for remote files when you uncheck it in the notifier
<agateau> Riddell: yes, all my work is in afaik
<shadeslayer> agateau: you work on qtdbus right?
<Riddell> claydoh: ping
<Riddell> time to start thing about final release page?
<claydoh> Riddell: yes,it is my only agenda item for today
 * claydoh stretches, time to rise and shine, whatever that is supposed to mean
<Riddell> I knew we could rely on you claydoh :)
<claydoh> Riddell: is there any particular overall focus or theme we want to highlight for this release?
<shadeslayer> claydoh: new browser, even better kpk
<shadeslayer> bug fixes...
<ulysses> BlueDevil
<shadeslayer> google gadget plasma support
<shadeslayer> ah.. plasma-netbook is now merged
<claydoh> shadeslayer: yes, but is there any overall feeling, or concept, for this development cycle ?
<claydoh> kubuntu'd exclusive (stm) kpk interface is definitely one point
 * claydoh dons glasses
<Riddell> claydoh: that KDE 4 is a winning platform with complete and innovative desktop software
<Riddell> claydoh: Ubuntu font too for the details, first OS with Rupee symbol
<shadeslayer> hehehe :D
<claydoh> wow , that didn't exist already? 
<Riddell> it only got decided a few weeks ago
<claydoh> but still, seems strange
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/rupee.png  our ticket to winning over another continent
 * claydoh losses the battle: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx.sux
<shadeslayer> Riddell: continent? its a country :P
<Riddell> sub-continent then
<Riddell> if a billion Indians all convert to Kubuntu on Sunday I recon the neighbouring countries will follow soon after
<Riddell> might take until Tuesday, but they'll do it
 * jussi is currently upgrading to maverick...
<Riddell> jussi: let us know how you get on
<jussi> Riddell: sure, Im upgrading from a lucid + ppa machine, hope there arent too many issues...
<apachelogger> I am going to florida \o/
<Riddell> for the surf?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: \o/
<Riddell> you're going to Fantasy Fest?
<Riddell> you're going to watch a space rocket take off?
<Nightrose> :D
<Tm_T> no, to see local fluffy pink unicorns there
<Nightrose> yes!
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> I should have added fluffy to the interests on the attendees list
<apachelogger> dang
<Tm_T> also, I'm terribly sorry... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-October/004993.html
<Riddell> Tm_T: now's the time to plan the Kubuntu takeover of Finland!
<Tm_T> Riddell: ]shhhhhh, this is logged channel
 * Tm_T hides
<apachelogger> neversfelde: are you going to the qt dev days?
<Riddell> 4.5.2 is in updates PPA, testing needed
<\sh> apachelogger: you are attending UDS?
<apachelogger> \sh: more like I am attending Disney World and stop by at UDS :P
<\sh> apachelogger: nice :)
<Riddell> agateau: are you aware we still have a patch for gwenview in our packages?
<Riddell>   * kubuntu_02_gwenview_add_camera_solid_action.diff: Added a solid action
<Riddell>     for opening cameras with gwenview_importer
<agateau> Riddell: ah yes, it is in kde trunk, so should be dropped when 4.6 is out
<Riddell> groovy
<claydoh> apachelogger: unicorn vs Dolph Lundgren: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6ryQ8N_Lv0
<shadeslayer> Riddell: updating to 4.5.2 .. 
<shadeslayer> ermm
<shadeslayer> its not in updates
<shadeslayer> wait.. 
<shadeslayer> doh.. that was staging
<dantti> Riddell: got my patches?
 * shadeslayer hugs apachelogger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where did you go for the past 2 days? 0_o
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I do not program in Qt, so no
<apachelogger> neversfelde: but you really should
 * apachelogger got a calculus excerise due on friday, so he surely cannot go ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: trying not to fall over my own depression
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I would have to learn it first and I have no time
<neversfelde> and probably no talent
<apachelogger> maybe I should do an only tutorial
<apachelogger> Cute in 24h
<shadeslayer> hehe....
<apachelogger> claydoh: lolz
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> hot news:
<claydoh> apachelogger: made me hink of you, even if it wasn't pink ;)
<apachelogger> :: likeback is being turned into a lib by yours truely ::
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also... behind you back we branded choqok, go auth twitter with choqok and see the magic
<Riddell> dantti: yes, they're in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/0.6.8-0ubuntu3
<dantti> Riddell: k, nice :) now let me finish kpk :P
<apachelogger> :: kmix is broken - since it lacks backend preference system it will try to use bogus backends such as OSS if that happens to turn up in the internal list before alsa ::
<apachelogger> :: apachelogger is going to check out the strange happenings WRT showcock ::
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sweet
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now you just need to use my HttpDaemon from ubuntu-sso gsoc foo and get rid of that horrible pin entering
<shadeslayer> it shows kubuntu choqok now right?
<apachelogger> that is so not user experiencable
<apachelogger> oauth is so not user experiencable
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yus
<shadeslayer> hmm ..
<shadeslayer> that would be nice.. not to enter stupid pin
<apachelogger> now here is a thought
<apachelogger> The application Kubuntu Choqok microblogging by Kubuntu
<apachelogger> woudl that microblogging be translated?
<shadeslayer> IIRC no.. thats on twitter ...
<shadeslayer> so unless twitter supports other languages on its webpages...
<apachelogger> how
<apachelogger> about
<apachelogger> not
<apachelogger> writing microblogging then?
<apachelogger> The application Choqok by Kubuntu ... yaydayaydaya
<apachelogger> while it is not undoubtable that Choqok might be translated it is considerably less likely than "microblogging" not having a locale synonym
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ad, getting rid of the pin... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubuntu-sso-client/gsoc/annotate/head:/src/HttpDaemon.cpp
<shadeslayer> microblogging removed
<apachelogger> start that up before doing an oauth call, then ensure the oauth call has localhost:whateverport as callback set and fire oauth, once oauth is complete twitter sends the browser to localhost:whateverport where you can dislplay fancy foo "SUCCESS"
<apachelogger> and under the hood you grab the oauth stuff out of the callback
<apachelogger> in particular line 83 for example implements that foo that is to be shown and the if after that parses stuff for ubuntu one
<shadeslayer> i dont understand a word there, but *nod* *nod* *nod*
<apachelogger> my oh my
<nixternal> don't know if I said this before or not, but the new desktop installer is the bomb diggity! love how it starts the install process right after drive partitioning, even if you haven't finished typing everything in. so much nicer! great job!
<shadeslayer> nixternal: yeah its been said before... by me :P
<apachelogger> can you please not be redundant, no wonder the backlogs here are always that large :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upgrade went fine on fresh install of kubuntu
<shadeslayer> brb 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can i put rekonq 0.6.1 in updates?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is it out?
<shadeslayer> its been tagged
<shadeslayer> and adjam is writing a mail about our 0.7 objectives, so yeah itll be out in a few hours
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> what's in it?
<shadeslayer> loads of bugfixes and translations
<shadeslayer> http://gitorious.org/rekonq/mainline/commits/Branches.0.6
<shadeslayer> wait.. he released it i think
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/rekonq+Web+Browser?content=94258&PHPSESSID=73b27bdcbeeb455b86ce4928eff1c9cc
<nigelb> yay, india takes over!
<shadeslayer> nigelb: heheh :D
<apachelogger> what, whom, where?
<apachelogger> no one is taking over nothing without seeking approval of the supreme dalek first!!!!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go package, we can ponder where to put it when we test it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh wait, you're still doing koffice?
<shadeslayer> yeah, koffice is in pbuilder
<shadeslayer> i can work on rekonq as well
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4331
<Riddell> shadeslayer: at UDS it might be worth looking into what it would take to get it onto keyboard maps
<shadeslayer> keyboard maps??
<shadeslayer> like mapping keys to hindi symbols?
<Riddell> well to the Rupee symbol
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> sure why not
<claydoh> whoa! blur is da bom b!
<apachelogger> Riddell: uh :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw did you send in the request for the Kubuntu 10.04 CD's?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for Ravi Maggon?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes but it only got processed today for some reason
<shadeslayer> ah ok 
<shadeslayer> any tentative dates by which they will reach?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<shadeslayer> hmm .. ok thanks alot :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol : 403 Forbidden: The server understood the request, but is refusing to fulfill it. :: while authing to t twitter
<shadeslayer> zomg something is broken here
<apachelogger> the server mutst be grumpy with you...
<rdieter> Riddell (and friends) : I was talking with mgraesslin in #kwin about strategies to make kwin/blur not suck, and he suggested "disable GLSL" and "I think Kubuntu will use a driconfig to disable GLSL".  if so, mind sparing a few moments and sharing how you did that?
<Riddell> rdieter: I've not kept up as closely with the compositing issues as maybe I should, ScottK might be a better person to ask but he's not around today
<Riddell> that sounds like an X thing so maybe RAOF would be the guy to ask
<Riddell> proofreaders: kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<rdieter> Riddell: thanks, I'll keep digging around, and try poking later
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think we should add a screenshot there 
<shadeslayer> on how to add to kpk
<shadeslayer> oh wait.. we have wiki entry
<shadeslayer> looks great :D
 * shadeslayer wants PPA links to be clickable from next time
<shadeslayer> click-> ppa gets added....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd like that too but people aren't happy with the resulting security issues
<neversfelde> we disabled tray icons for quassel and kopete, right? kopete isn't closed when hitting the close button, but quassel is shutting down
<shadeslayer> yeah...
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: IIRC thats quassels behaviour
<shadeslayer> also no kopete systray icon annoys me
<neversfelde> well, you can change it, when activating the tray icon, but not if only using the message indicator
<neversfelde> I'm not sure, if I should call this a bug, but it is confusing for our users :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: rekonq is done, im putting it in my ppa for testing 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: thanks
<Riddell> groovy, 4.5.2 out, thanks for the help shadeslayer and bulldog98 
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> time for a canoe
<shadeslayer> rekonq 0.6.1 packages in https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages
<shadeslayer> LP hasnt processed the upload yet :(
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: still cant see it
<shadeslayer> i have it in message indicator
<shadeslayer> not in systray tho
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: mhh
<neversfelde> here it is shutting down, after clicking the close button
<neversfelde> I'll try it again
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: no, does not work
<neversfelde> I have "client only", probably that's the problem
<shadeslayer> hold on 
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: Settings > Configure Quassel
<shadeslayer> Show System Tray Icon > Hide to tray on clise
<shadeslayer> *close
<neversfelde> yes, I did this
<neversfelde> only works when tray icon is used
<shadeslayer> and it doesnt respect that? ( also kopete showed up in systray )
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> you want it to hide to systray when when theres no icon?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: yes, to the message indicator, like kopete does
<shadeslayer> oh no idea
<neversfelde> it is not very consequent, if these applications react different
<neversfelde> I think I'll file a bug report next time I can use LP
<shadeslayer> weird ... identi.ca doesnt post to twitter any more 0_o
<dantti> Riddell: so I fixed the kpk update ui bugs, (re added the check for new updates button), now how will the automatic check for updates stay? I'm going to release the 0.6.2 now 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do you suggest if i want to release rekonq 0.6.1 to people on lucid?
<shadeslayer> i have upload rights to lp.net/~rekonq
<apachelogger> backports?
<shadeslayer> requires KDE 4.5.1
<apachelogger> we do have KDE 4.5.1 in backports, do we not?
<shadeslayer> we do? :O
<apachelogger> why does it have such a high requirement anyway
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean kubuntu backports? or lucid-backports?
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<apachelogger> kubuntu backports
<apachelogger> though does 4.5 reqiure Qt 4.7? I dont think it does, so we could technically target backports with it?
<apachelogger> that is if someone would want to do it and ScottK lets it into backports
<apachelogger> ScottK: I just talked to notmart about switching plasma-netbook to raster for first 11.04, he's ok, so I think we should give that a try
<shadeslayer> IIRC kde 4.5.1 doesnt require qt 4.7
<apachelogger> ulysses: did I mention that someone broke the formatting of the team report?
<apachelogger> i.e. header must use === IIRC or maybe ==== otherwise inclusion into the main team report page does not work
<ulysses> apachelogger: not yet. EXTERMINATE HIM
<apachelogger> I already fixed that last month :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> last last month
<apachelogger> didnt notice for september in time 
<apachelogger> maybe add a comment about not changing the header?
<apachelogger> also as a self-reminder I suppose
<ulysses> it could be useful
 * apachelogger introduces maco to http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qwidget.html#windowIcon-prop ;)
<yuriy_work> where can i get the countdown?
<shadeslayer> yuriy_work: sheytan designed it.. and theres always the ubuntu countdown page
<shadeslayer> also line 59 of view-source:http://www.kubuntu.org/
<ari-tczew> debfx: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw AA is on by default now right?
<apachelogger> AA?
<shadeslayer> Anti aliasing
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * shadeslayer pokes Riddell with http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour#feature-tour-apps-internet 
<shadeslayer> Default is now rekonq :P
<ari-tczew> debfx: I saw your debian bug 598008, I guess that you could use our current delta as patch for fix this debian bug.
<ubottu> Debian bug 598008 in tiles,libspring-2.5-java "Circular build dependency between tiles and libspring-2.5-java" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/598008
<apachelogger> rekonq \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want to upgrade to 0.6.1 ?
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/~rekonq/+archive/rekonq
<apachelogger> nah
 * apachelogger is wondering why he does not have the you bun too font :(
<shadeslayer> you dont have it? :O
<apachelogger> noes
<shadeslayer> thats the first thing i changed after installing :P
<apachelogger> also clicking the defaults butt0n in the fonts kcm does not do no nothing
<shadeslayer> what have you done! :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I say
<apachelogger> there is a bug
<apachelogger> BUG!!!!!
<apachelogger> eeeeeek
<shadeslayer> ubuntu-bug apachelogger :>
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> omgYouBunToo
<apachelogger> defaults sets stuff to Sans Serif
<apachelogger> whatever that is
<apachelogger> grrrrrrrrrr
<apachelogger> something is fishy
<apachelogger> also it looks sorta strange
<eMyller> holy cow, 5 days left
<eMyller> did anyone see sheytan?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot69.png
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> that actually hurts my eyes
<al> wow, that's ugly
<apachelogger> maybe the font size is too small?
<al> unhinted font at not enough dpi maybe?
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> I dont know
 * apachelogger doesnt know the next thing about font rendering
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK ^
<apachelogger> bumping it up one point made it better http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot70.png
<apachelogger> better readable though, it still looks most awkward
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: use slight hinting 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do they release notes say "use slight hinting"?
<shadeslayer> no
<apachelogger> because if not, then I consider this a seriously grave regression in the RC
<shadeslayer> but they should
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/htZr7YDp
<apachelogger> is there a bug report about this?
<shadeslayer> no
<apachelogger> why not?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<debfx> ari-tczew: what ubuntu delta?
<ari-tczew> debfx: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tiles/2.2.1-2ubuntu1
<debfx> how does that break the circular build-dependency?
<debfx> ari-tczew: it isn't fixed in ubuntu, someone just cheated by manually installing some packages in the buildd
<apachelogger> debfx: lol, that is cool
<shadeslayer> zomg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/reGjfarV :: from koffice
<shadeslayer> that doesnt look right
<shadeslayer> seeing that there are a bunch of .png files in that folder along with that docbook
<apachelogger> will be autodetected and installed
<apachelogger> all hidden away behind that macro
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but then why arent kchart docs getting installed properly ?
<shadeslayer> i can see those files in sources
<shadeslayer> but not in debian/tmp/*
<apachelogger> maybe they are not used?
<shadeslayer> theyre there in last release 
<apachelogger> maybe they are not used?
<shadeslayer> then why are they there ? 0_O
<apachelogger> because they need to be redone as reference?
<apachelogger> you are asking the wrong questions :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> whats indubuntu :D
<maco> apachelogger: what i do wrong?
<maco> apachelogger: if you're referring to my gally screenshot on my blog i said its /old/ screenshot... there's an icon in the release
<Riddell> dantti: how do you mean "now how will the automatic check for updates stay?" ?
<Riddell> I'd like to remove that box for maverick
<dantti> Riddell: yes, that's what i was asking, imo we could let both there since I believe proxied users won't have automatic updates
<Riddell> they will if they set their proxy in the apt settings (yet another example of why proxy settings should be a freedesktop.org spec)
<Riddell> but both is confusing really
<Riddell> I'd rather disable it in kpackagekit for maverick and swap them around for natty
<Riddell> dantti: anyway, is there something to be uploaded for kpackagekit besides that?
<dantti> Riddell: yes, the problem is that they set kde proxy and have it working in kpk but sowft-prop does not work
<dantti> Riddell: yes there are some fixes in the updateDetails that I found with the changelog stuff.. 
<dantti> if shethan was here he could help me fix the animations which got broken since kde4.5/qt4.7
<Riddell> gosh, not only is the way Launchpad handles inactive bugs changing, but they're good enough to inform me 20 times
<JontheEchidna> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU- @ LP
<JontheEchidna> "Your auto-expiry settings have been set to off, even though this project does not use LP for bug tracking"
<JontheEchidna> Somebody needs to capture the LP devs and send them to "learn how to have your application email responsibly" camp, for Rosetta and this
<Riddell> 23:27 < Riddell> gosh, not only is the way Launchpad handles inactive bugs changing, but they're good enough to inform me 20 times
<Riddell> you missed my previous bitching :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: what could be the reason for network manager in maverick not coming up?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-06
<Riddell> txwikinger: dunno, what happensif you right click on the systray-> System Tray Settings -> tick network manager?
<txwikinger> thanks.. that's it
<txwikinger> Riddell: cool.. when you know it
<txwikinger> :D
<Riddell> dantti: what's the status?  I'm minded to go to bed soon
<dantti> Riddell: sorry, I'm booking a flight now, do you know what was the kdesdk command to generate a tar ball?
<Riddell> hmm, not sure, can't see it in kdesdk-scripts 
<Riddell> dantti: get your flight booked, I'll stay up :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: kubuntu maverick seems pretty good.. I mostly have problems with gnome stuff
<Riddell> don't worry, I'm sure gnome 3 will fix them all
<txwikinger> You should do standup comedy :D
<Riddell> I'm here all week
<txwikinger> where is here?
<Riddell> infront of my computer, until 10:10 on Sunday actually
<txwikinger> Ah
<txwikinger> well.. don't overdo it
<txwikinger> I did far too much the last couple of month
<txwikinger> mostly working to improve ubuntu-ca
<txwikinger> close to a burn out.. need to reduce it a bit
<txwikinger> well.. is 10:10 the release time? which one am or pm? which timezone?
<Riddell> tsk..spoilers..
<txwikinger> well.. maybe it should be called 10.42
<dantti> Riddell: k, what will you prefer the 0.6.2 final tarball or the diff to the current svn rev?
<Riddell> dantti: either is fine
<txwikinger> Riddell: we have Thanksgiving Day on Sunday
<txwikinger> and Monday is a holiday :)
<Riddell> a Kubuntu bank holiday!
<txwikinger> that's how I would spin it :D
<dantti> Riddell: btw have you tested the changelog feature?
<Riddell> dantti: yes, worked nicely
<dantti> good :)
<Riddell> although I didn't have any updates with bugs in them
 * txwikinger wonders why the gnome keyring password request always pops up
<dantti> right, well I tested with lp, debian and cve all 3 worked fine
<Riddell> txwikinger: I get that too, worse thing is it doesn't say why it needs the password, horribly insecure
<Riddell> txwikinger: I think it's due to ubuntu one
<txwikinger> yeah
<txwikinger> does removing ubuntu-one stops that?
<Riddell> does for me
<txwikinger> ok.. I will try that
<dantti> apachelogger: around? I never manage to build a tarball :P
<Riddell> I expect he's asleep
<dantti> oh
<dantti> all kpk releases a fedora guy sent me the tarball :P
<Riddell> create_tarball.rb in kdesdk/scripts seems like a good candidate to try
<dantti> now he's off so I need to do myself :P
<dantti> hmm
<Riddell> but how hard can it be, you just do an svn export, the translations are fiddly but I already have that in our packaging if you want to copy it, then tar zcf
<dantti> Riddell: I can find that package
<dantti> *file
<Riddell> apt-get source kdesdk ?
<dantti> Riddell: oh I installed it
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.5/kdesdk/scripts/createtarball/
<Riddell> we don't seem to package it for some reason
<Riddell> probably because the build system doesn't install it
<Riddell> hi Mamarok, how did your 4.5.2 upgrade go?
<dantti> Riddell: ok, I gave up :P I'll send you an svn diff, create_tarball does not find kpk
<Riddell> dantti: want me to make one?
<dantti> Riddell: if it's not much work for you :)
<dantti> that's why I don't package stuff, I just suck on doing it, even dumb tarballs lol
<claydoh> Riddell: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3113961.0;topicseen
<claydoh> tho my upgrade went well, didn't even notice the change, really
<Riddell> claydoh: i think I need a "how to understand X problems" lesson from mgrasslin at UDS
<claydoh> Riddell: make sure they save a video of it too :)
<Riddell> dantti: how's this? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kpackagekit-0.6.2.tar.gz
<dantti> Riddell: thanks, it's perfect for me :) , I just have to remove a bunch of icons (svgz) compress as 7z so that kde-apps can store it :P
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty
<dantti> Riddell:  oooh :(
<Riddell> dantti: ooh?
<dantti> when I added the check for new updates button I broke the updateDetails
<dantti> :P
<dantti> I was taking a screen shot
<dantti> and saw the bug
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<dantti> k, fixed 
<Riddell> dantti: new tar needed?
<dantti> Riddell: no I can update the tar, I'm pasting you the diff
<dantti> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/CTB0D0JG
<Riddell> dantti: still doesn't show changelog info
<dantti> Riddell: when you click on an item?
<dantti> or press enter
<lex79> Riddell: do you still have the bug list marked for milestone?
<Riddell> lex79: http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3
<lex79> thanks
<Riddell> dantti: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kpackagekit.png
<dantti> Riddell: btw, glatozr spoted kpk missing libqtsql and sqlite deps iirc 
<dantti> Riddell: are you already using aptcc with the new patches?
<Riddell> dantti: ah hah
<Riddell> packagekit was up to date but not packagekit-backend-aptcc
<Riddell> groovy
<dantti> hehe :)
<Riddell> ok uploading
<dantti> Riddell: worked fine now?
<Riddell> yes
<dantti> nice, much better than "updates: foo"
<Riddell> thanks for being awesome dantti 
 * Riddell snoozes
<JontheEchidna> nini
<dantti> yw, gnight
<JontheEchidna> bug 609247 sort've makes the MIR process seem silly. ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609247 in qapt (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qapt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609247
<dantti> funny cutting from koloupaint, leaves some shadow..
<ScottK> rdieter_work: It was our fellow developers in #ubuntu-x who did it, but there's a patch in our mesa package I believe.  I can dig it out if you want it.
<ScottK> (against 7.9)
<ScottK> apachelogger and shadeslayer: I don't support 4.5 in lucid-backports, but have no problem with 4.5.2 in maverick-backports after release.
<jjesse> so what day is the best to download 10.10 before the actual release day?
<ScottK> jjesse: Download the RC and then rsync to update your ISO
<jjesse> hrmm ok
<ScottK> That or just upgrade to maverick and then apply all updates.
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs4-dev reverse-build-depends down to 83
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1182925 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/MainWindow.cpp Fix the software properties action always being disabled.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1182926 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/PackageModel/ (PackageWidget.cpp PackageWidget.h) Entirely disabled windows during startup are so early 2000's. Spruce things up a bit with a nice loading/busy indicator for the PackageView
<dantti> funny, after upgrading some packages composite got disabled and doesn't work anymore :( also nvidia drivers are beta.. pretty weird..
<apachelogger> maco: ok, fair enough
<apachelogger> dantti: I shall look into tarballing and write you a nice tut ;)
<dantti> apachelogger: :D that would be nice, I always forgot how to deal with that..
<dantti> and there is always someone to create it for me ...
<apachelogger> that hints me that there is something wrong with the user experience
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> calculus course starts
<apachelogger> o/
<ulysses> :)
<dantti> right.. it's 3am here and I can't sleep due to some guys that take ages to finish their jobs :/
 * dantti wishes to know why does he needs to wait for a completly unrelated job to finish, stupid boss
<jussi> Riddell: good morning, seems the upgrade went just fine!
<markey> KDE 4.5.2 update was very smooth :)
<markey> thanks!
<markey> works great
<debfx> is kfax still useful? can it display formats okular can't?
<valorie> markey, is it mostly bugfixes, or what?
<markey> yes, plus some performance improvements
<valorie> cool
<Riddell> jussi, markey: great
<al> <ulysses> But the source package on Launchpad and Quassel/i18n-master on Launchpad doesn't contain the error, how is it possible, if they are from upstream (I think)?
<al> it's because they were already fixed
<al> this was the required change: http://gitorious.org/quassel/quassel/merge_requests/116
<jussi> oh lol
<jussi> Riddell: I just found the first upgrade issue - watching stuff on you tube is like watching in fast forward - no sound and double speed
<ulysses> al: if it solves the problem it should be backported to Lucid
<al> ulysses: well, yea, i made merge requests for 0.6 and 0.7
<valorie> I had that the other day, jussi
<valorie> and no sound
<valorie> at least I'm not alone
<jussi> valorie: is it fixed for you now?
<valorie> I just updated kde, and haven't restarted
<jussi> valorie: also, have you file a bug?
<valorie> but no
<valorie> well, I kept thinking it was flash
<valorie> and trying different things
<valorie> but had not gotten to filing a bug yet
<jussi> valorie: was your machine a clean install or an upgrade?
<valorie> upgrade from lucid
<jussi> same...
<valorie> otherwise, everything has been great
<jussi> right, Im updating again...
<jussi> It may be a missing codec, no?
<valorie> for youtube?
<valorie> I have all codecs for gst, xine and vlc
<valorie> so I'm thinking not
<jussi> yeah, but if someone borked/changed something there...
<valorie> well, Amarok plays with both gst and xine
<valorie> haven't tried with vlc
<valorie> but I reinstalled the flash-plugins, etc.
<valorie> messed with all my sound settings in alsamixer, kmix
<debfx> we should mention in the release notes how to switch between the desktop and netbook workspace
<Riddell> shadeslayer: interesting comment here, maybe we should do that as an SRU http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4331
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> oh i saw that 
<shadeslayer> possibly yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why doesnt canonical send ads on the television and stuff? to promote ubuntu 
<debfx> wouldn't that break all other fonts?
<shadeslayer> alot of people dont know about the choices they have for OS's
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> debfx: fontconfig should be clever enough to find the glyph in the ubuntu font even when other fonts are being used
<shadeslayer> debfx: good point :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for a product given away at no cost?  doesn't make commercial sense
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we are big fans of free stuff :P
<Riddell> debfx: I can use the rupee symbol fine in kate which is using a monospace font (so not ubuntu font)
<shadeslayer> btw i cant find it :P
<shadeslayer> the rupee symbol
<debfx> shadeslayer: ₹
<shadeslayer> im in the character selector > Symbols > Currency Symbols
<debfx> indeed, it works fine
<debfx> fontconfig++ :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: ah yes, i have liberation in quassel and it works
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we should contact one of the news channels here and send them a quick report ^_^
<debfx> shadeslayer: I think you have to edit /usr/share/locale/currency/inr.desktop manually
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it
<shadeslayer> debfx: CurrencyCodeIsoNumeric3=356 ?? that line?
<shadeslayer> i can get the code from wikipedia
<debfx> shadeslayer: CurrencyUnitSymbols
<shadeslayer> ahok
 * shadeslayer prepares patch
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/rupee.html  copy and paste :)
<shadeslayer> gah.. nano doesnt show it -.-
<Riddell> file a bug with the debdiff for SRU
<Riddell> use kate
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> mailz sent
<shadeslayer> now i wonder if they even look at that email address ;)
 * shadeslayer will post to CNN-IBN as well
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: thy shall  not use the nano!@!@!
<shadeslayer> ok ... but its easy :D
<apachelogger> no it is not
<apachelogger> vim is easy
<apachelogger> and vim is supreme
<ulysses> kate!
<shadeslayer> editor flame war!!
<shadeslayer> \o/
<apachelogger> V-I-M!!!!
<apachelogger> there is nothing to flame war about
<apachelogger> vim is supreme period
<ulysses> K-A-T-E!!!!4444
<shadeslayer> N-A-N-O
 * shadeslayer looks at Riddell 
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nonono
 * apachelogger dares Riddell not to say the E word
<ulysses> e as exterminate?
<apachelogger> no, the bad E word
<shadeslayer> ulysses: e as in you-know-the-text-editor-which-starts-with-e
<shadeslayer> has mac in the middle
<apachelogger> the one from the man with the beared
<apachelogger> yes, right, santa clause
<ulysses> ed?
<debfx> nano is perfectly fine to edit config files :p
<apachelogger> nano is not fine for anything
<ulysses> oh, I get it
 * shadeslayer hugs debfx
<apachelogger> echo is finer than nano
<apachelogger> in fact I found myself echoing stuff to /etc/apt/sources.list in pbuilders :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> need to get updated on software architectures
<apachelogger> also think a bit about natty
<jussi> apachelogger: Great news that you will be at UDS! I look forward to buying you a beer! :D
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/qLzfXcMd :: does that look ok?
<shadeslayer> or does Rs come before
<shadeslayer> hmm.. default should be changed too
<jussi> So yeah, after upgrade to maverick, seems like flash vids have super speed - both dailymotion and youtube tested
<jussi> Riddell: any ideas?
<Riddell> I'm afraid not
<Riddell> I've not heard of that problem and of course flash is a closed box to us
<shadeslayer> jussi: tried the new flash 64 bit packages?
<jussi> probably a good I dea for someone elst to test it
<jussi> shadeslayer: np
<jussi> no
<shadeslayer> i haz them, seems to work pretty good too
<jussi> shadeslayer: where are they?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<jussi> who is seven machines? trustable?
<shadeslayer> no idea, but im using the packages, and omgubuntu advertised them
<Riddell> "omgubuntu" and "trustable" don't always go together
<jussi> oh, then I should avoid them like the plague..
<jussi> heh
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<Riddell> try adobe's site
<shadeslayer> theres doesnt have packages
<jussi> do I need to remove the 32 bit one first?
<shadeslayer> but yeah, you can download the files and move them into correct dirs
<debfx> jussi: yes, remove flashplugin-installer and put the 64bit .so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<jussi> thanks debfx
<jussi> shadeslayer: Riddell debfx, the new plugin doesnt help sadly :/
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> jussi: you downloaded it from labs.adobe right?
<jussi> yup
<jussi> its a pretty serious issue for upgrades...
 * txwikinger has lots of complains about archives' Release files not properly updated
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what about rekonq 0.6.1 ?
<Riddell> voila https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/0.6.1-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> ah great :D
<shadeslayer> now this is the weird
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/nMdan :: look at URL bar
<shadeslayer> and then below it
<shadeslayer> gtg.. cya laterz
<txwikinger> Riddell: when do those repositories get properly rescanned?
<Riddell> txwikinger: the publisher runs at :03 past the hour and is done by about :40 past the hour
<txwikinger> Ah
<txwikinger> Riddell: which is the package for the mpeg plugins for konqueror?
<Riddell> how do you mean mpeg plugins?
<Riddell> Quintasan, shadeslayer: where are the packages made by project neon?
<txwikinger> hmm.. even after the upgrade I still cannot use gtk-based apps
<txwikinger> they just don't take any input (mouse or keyboard_
<txwikinger> in gnome everything works
<rdieter_work> ScottK: hi, re: that X/mesa patch you mentioned, yeah, I'd def be interested if you could dig it up (or give me pointers where to find it).  thanks!
<Riddell> rdieter_work: ScottK is also away today
<rdieter_work> I guess that comment was awhile ago. oh well, I'm poking around in launchpad, afaict, you just updated to a more recent 7.9 snapshot
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> go bezerk and break your system :D
<Riddell> rdieter_work: yes https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/7.9~git20100924-0ubuntu2
<rdieter_work> Riddell: ok, thanks.  I'm testing the 7.9 final tarball now, by all accounts, is much better indeed.
<apachelogger> halo
<apachelogger> jussi: I suppose you want to get me drunk and trick me into doing a memenu for kde
<debfx> EHLO apachelogger
<apachelogger> jussi: forget about it :P
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> kontact eats mails
<apachelogger> or akonadi
<apachelogger> one cannot be sure these days ^^
<Tm_T> apachelogger: huh, haven't seen that before
<apachelogger> well, it had to do with my profile being all broken for whatever reason
<jussi> apachelogger: of course :P 
<jussi> apachelogger: I was actually thinking of quassel improvements, but yeah...
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> I think you will have to put me on H to get me hack on quassel :P
<apachelogger> then again I would probably not be able to hack on that, so...
<jussi> apachelogger: hehe
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183228 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h cache.cpp cache.h package.cpp) Speed up Package::isSupported() by making a cache of package index files to prevent doing a binary search for the index file from the sources list each time isSupported() is called.
<jussi> apachelogger: fine, Ill use you as a pawn to get Sput working :D
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: bug 655646  <- release note about the default behaviour change maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 655646 in kopete (Ubuntu) "Kopete's icon not shown in system tray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655646
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> i haz kopete icon
<apachelogger> jussi: you just need to send Sput lots of kisses and simley faces and all that flirty stuff, I am somewhat certain that works
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/rzJg8
<jussi> apachelogger: I sent alcohol, it worked for a time, but not anymore :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, I manually switched it off while I was still on lucid, but from a discussion we had at a metting I gather that it ought to be off by default
<shadeslayer> jussi: your coming to UDS as well?
<jussi> shadeslayer: correct
<apachelogger> jussi: clearly he ran out of alcohol then
<shadeslayer> jussi: ooohh.... if i get my visa on friday, me too :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: turn it back on!!!!
<apachelogger> oh right, I cannot do no quassel haxx0ring anyway because I need to shape shadeslayer into a clone of apachelogger
<shadeslayer> yus
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that would be inconsistent
<shadeslayer> jussi: apachelogger is mine! mine i say!
<apachelogger> either the message indicator is used every where or it is not at all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: clone of you without bugs :P
<shadeslayer> i haz bugs of my own ^_^
<jussi> shadeslayer: they arent bugs, only features
<apachelogger> also note that I think the issue reported there is not about not being able to have a kopete tray icon but by default not having one
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<apachelogger> which is a behaviour change that IMHO should be documented as to avoid such bug reports
<apachelogger> or to have a pointer for people who do report such bugs
<apachelogger> so JontheEchidna can go RTFM $URL
<shadeslayer> yes, you can enable the icon from kopete settings
<Riddell> or have it in the release announcement, claydoh ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, that is not what is reported there though
<shadeslayer> also, one needs to restart kopete to get that systray icon, for some insane reason....
<apachelogger> from the bug description it would appear that the user expects kopete to have a tray icon after upgrade which is not the case because the default behaviour changed with regards to that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: feel free to fix that ;)
<apachelogger> or create a meaningful replacement for kopete, eitherway is fine with me
<apachelogger> TBH kopete is not as visually appealing as it should be in the age of being all sorts of social over the intarwebs
<Riddell> kopete is getting past its best, I keep hoping some new telepathy replacement will pop up one day
<shadeslayer> Riddell++
<shadeslayer> empathy-kde? :D
<apachelogger> surely what is missing is a qgraphicsitem ^^
<apachelogger> like with a proper KDE video player
<Riddell> that too
<shadeslayer> dpkg-source: error: source package has two conflicting values - kdeaccessibility and project-neon-kdeaccessibility :: wth
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, do you know a thing or two about QtDBus? I am working on a follow up blog post about specific QtDBus experience as part of my GSoC project and was hoping that you could have a look at it before I publish (after release of maverick of course)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: grep kdeaccessibility debian/control :P
<Riddell> I'd think agateau knows a lot more than I do
<agateau> apachelogger: I know a bit about qtdbus indeed
<apachelogger> oh, ok, I will poke you then, once it is ready ;)
<agateau> apachelogger: it is my understanding you will be at UDS, right?
<apachelogger> yups
<agateau> apachelogger: great! we can have a look there if you wish
<apachelogger> agateau: well, I just need some overal sanity review on the post, it is not very long
 * apachelogger tries to keeps his posts to the point since he himself has a tendency to go TLDR on other's posts ^^
<agateau> apachelogger: ok, feel free to poke me when it's ready
<apachelogger> kthx
 * apachelogger starts looking for his notes on UDS discussion material
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/kdeaccessibility-ubuntu/annotate/head:/control :: dunno whats wrong
<apachelogger> Riddell: do I just toss things at the wiki page for now and we select later?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Source: kdeaccessibility
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your probably says project-neon-kdeaccessibility
<apachelogger> Riddell: okidoki
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can i put rekonq 0.6.1 for lucid in kubuntu ppa which has 4.5.1?
 * apachelogger is wondering where that other sheet with notes on discussion topics for UDS went
<apachelogger> ...jussi must have hidden it, so I have more time to implement a memenu...
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> maybe he put it inside ubottu
<apachelogger> !find apachelogger's notes on stuff to discuss at UDS
<ubottu> notes is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<apachelogger> :O
<jussi> lol
<jussi> !find apachelogger
<ubottu> Package/file apachelogger does not exist in lucid
<jussi> aww
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> that bot is so broken
<apachelogger> so horribly utterly broken
<jussi> apachelogger: you need to rectify that
<apachelogger> I am becoming java haxx0r now
<shadeslayer> ok so kde a11y done for neon :D
<apachelogger> a11y is really done for...
<apachelogger> I think the only truely working app there is jovie, and even there you need to do hardcore messing to get the backend in order
<shadeslayer> oh craps
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can it go in normal backports?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it depends on KDE 4.5.1 it would seem
<shadeslayer> aye
<Riddell> ok, kubuntu-ppa/updates it is then
<shadeslayer> and ScottK wont allow 4.5.1 in lucid :)
<shadeslayer> alright
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did I ever find out why 0.6.1 depends on kde 4.5.1?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> Riddell: updates has 4.4.5
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sorry I mean backports
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> also
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how did koffice go?
<apachelogger> ah, nvm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its still in pbuilder .. loads of breakages
<shadeslayer> the latest one being http://pastebin.com/7Dy1EnDj
<Riddell> well that's why you compile it locally first to do the necessary updates to the packaging before using pbuilder
<Riddell> have you run dh_install --list-missing  to add the new files?
<shadeslayer> yes im working on it ;)
<Sput> jussi: I'm working hard on preparing scripting support!
<Sput> jussi: http://gitorious.org/quassel/quassel/commits/events now stop pretending I'm lazy!
<jussi> Sput: !!!!! excellent! I will have to send you some more nice alcohol when it lands!
 * jussi hugs sput and hands over energy cookies
<Sput> I can't promise scripting for 0.8, but the events support (which is a precondition for doing scripting) should be ready in a few weeks
<shadeslayer> Sput: plz get /clear support :)
<jussi> Sput: excellent
<shadeslayer> itll be awesome if you could clear buffers with /clear
<jussi> shadeslayer: nom why would you want that=
<shadeslayer> dont have to part channels to clear buffers?
<Sput> should be a more or less trivial patch, that someone could just do!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kde a11y is broken \o/ http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57189490/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.project-neon-kdeaccessibility_1.0%2B2343-4~maverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> Sput: i could, but have no idea where the code needs to be added :P
<shadeslayer> if its trivial that is
 * shadeslayer smells a project coming up
<Sput> we're talking removing the messages from view, not from the database, right?
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183240 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp We don't need to get a full state readout to determine whether or not a package is installed. Speed Package::isInstalled() up by checking for installation without calling state().
<shadeslayer> Sput: both actually
<shadeslayer> i guess you have slots for clearing the DB and the view?
<shadeslayer> what fun : http://pastebin.com/i2gi8CRp
<shadeslayer> Riddell: line 40 : http://pastebin.com/i2gi8CRp : where does that go?
<trichard> hey, mplayer complains about not finding libvdpau_nvidia.so while i do have the nvidia binary drivers installed
<shadeslayer> trichard: you needz vdpau
<trichard> libvdpau1 is installed as well
<shadeslayer> !info nvidia-185-libvdpau
<ubottu> nvidia-185-libvdpau (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): Transitional package for nvidia-185-libvdpau. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<shadeslayer> that ^
<shadeslayer> !find  libvdpau_nvidia.so maverick
<ubottu> File libvdpau_nvidia.so found in nvidia-current
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: great CMakeLists.txt files for where it gets made
<trichard> i'm on 10.10 so i use the 260 driver
<Riddell> it's probably a general part of koffice-libs
 * txwikinger got finally non-qt apps in KDE working again
 * apachelogger thinks shadeslayer is really darth vader
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> what makes you think so? :P
 * shadeslayer fears his secret will be revealed 
<apachelogger> I have proof...
<apachelogger> you better pay me 2k/month or I will publish them
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Are you his son?
<shadeslayer> rofl ^
<apachelogger> Tm_T: is shadeslayer my daddy?
 * shadeslayer waves a hand in Jedi manner and proof vanishes 
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom, look what he did ^^^^^^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think final ISO's are up
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty :: doesnt state disneyland :/
<apachelogger> that does not need discussion it requires execution
<shadeslayer> Community works - getting more minions  :: haha :D
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu Marketing & Promotion -> Kubuntu Marketing, Branding & Promotion 
<apachelogger> forming a brand is a big topic that IMHO should (if) be discussed seperately
<shadeslayer> ok ill make it seprate
<apachelogger> also quite frankly I would split marketing at large from promotion too and merge former with the koffice foo I listed too
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> that we can work out later though, I am not sure how much we should go into that topic at one UDS because to market something you need to know whom to market it for, so creating a proper idea of what our target audience looks like is sort of condition to even work out a plan to get more marketing efforts going
 * dasKreech pokes apachelogger
<dasKreech> Timelords?
<apachelogger> no poking in public
 * dasKreech palms apachelogger
<apachelogger> that will surely get me into troubles in the lands of florida
<dasKreech> oh UDS is in florida?
<dasKreech> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> I wonder why we could not have opted for disney resorts though
<oxymoron> Does somebody know if grub 2 will make it for *buntu 10.10 release?
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: if it aint out now, it wont make it
<apachelogger> we are using grub2 since like lucid or so?
<apachelogger> :O
<ulysses> since karmic, no?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not true grub 2
<shadeslayer> its grub 1.9.something
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> oh mama
<shadeslayer> like... beta releases
<shadeslayer> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.98-1ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 308 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc mipsel)
<shadeslayer> 1.98 see 
<apachelogger> now like there is any difference if we are using $WHATEVERRCS rev 300 or 302
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=300&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 300 | More updates. Removed files not use anymore.
<apachelogger> ubottu: you be silent you stupid thing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> see... :P
<shadeslayer> ubottu: there there
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about there there
<apachelogger> you got to be kidding me
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what sorta english are they talking in florida?
<shadeslayer> the normal kind? :D
<apachelogger> yeah, sure, like any one on the island of america is capable of speaking normal english :P
<ulysses> I found a bug on the webpage, in http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<ulysses> ppa:kubuntu-ppa should be ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<dasKreech> ulysses: thanks
<shadeslayer> now why didnt i see that before
 * apachelogger makes a spooky face
<shadeslayer> finally im done with koffice, install files need sorting, but ill do that tmmrw
<shadeslayer> i need to make a script to do that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: as long as you do not use no dark powers in the creation process...
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<dasKreech> Does anyone know if the Systray calendar syncs with your country?
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183297 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.h cache.h package.h) apidox++
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183300 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp QHash is more efficient, and we don't need guaranteed position of our hash elements
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183303 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Avoid casts from ascii
<JontheEchidna> boo @ internet outages @school
<dasKreech> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183310 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Less ascii casting
<JontheEchidna> zomg
<JontheEchidna> I can change the default implementation of QApt::Package::name() to return a QLatin1String, since the QString constructor accepts a QLatin1String as an argument
<JontheEchidna> since symbols for functions don't reflect return type
<JontheEchidna> hmm, technically that compiles, but it doesn't really work. :P
<JontheEchidna> I get that square thingie that happens when there isn't a glyph for a certain symbol
<JontheEchidna> Oh, duh. Because it only accepts QLatin1String as a QString constructor value at compile time, but at runtime it expects the QString data structure
<dasKreech> will Fluffy be getting a new release?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did KOffice get anywhere?  upstream released
<valorie> any fix for the youtube problem on upgrade?
<valorie> I thought the KDE 4.5.2 upgrade might help, but nope
<valorie> still silent and double-speed
<Riddell> work out what you and jussi have in common?  I haven't heard the problem from anyone else
<valorie> wow
<valorie> I guess that's good for everyone else
<valorie> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-07
<valorie> jussi, do you have regular flash-plugin-nonfree
<valorie> or 64-bit?
<valorie> since I have regular, I'm about to dump that again, and try 64-bit again
<valorie> restarting KDE, just in case that makes a diff.....
<valorie> no joy
 * freeflying 
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183343 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) Add an installedCount() function that is faster than using the packageCount() overload function that takes a package state flag.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1183344 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/StatusWidget.cpp Use the new QApt::Backend::installedCount() function in the StatusWidget. Reduces the amount of somewhat expensive QApt::Package::state() calls by the number of available packages. (32,000 on my system)
<nixternal> hey, kopete, when i click the 'x' to close/hide it, how the hell do you reopen it? clicking on kopete in the message indicator doesn't do a damn thing
<ScottK> nixternal: Should be in the regular kickoff if nothing else, but I did manage to get it restarted through the MI.  Don't recall how though.
<nixternal> well hell, now it works
<nixternal> grrrr
<nixternal> maybe it just needed a restart
<nixternal> anyone else a fan of the icons in the system tray?
<nixternal> s/a fan/not a fan/
<JontheEchidna> I like klipper, battery, wifi, kmail and konversation
<JontheEchidna> all others can gtho
<JontheEchidna> and if kmail and konversation could minimize to the message indicator without quitting I'd use the message indicator and give those two the boot
<nixternal> ScottK: mav compositing isn't working like it should on my netbook either. grr baby grr. i have to re-enable it every time
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183350 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Add more efficient toInstallCount() and toRemoveCount() functions to Backend.
<CIA-116> These both just grab int's already cached in memory by APT, meaning that we
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1183351 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/StatusWidget.cpp Use the new, more efficient QApt::Backend::toInstallCount and toRemoveCount functions to help improve responsiveness when marking packages.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1183352 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationDelegate.cpp Use isInstalled rather that calling state() and &'ing it with the Installed state flag
<dasKreech> hi nixternal
<dasKreech> JontheEchidna: use lionmail?
<jussi> valorie: do you have ati? /me tries to work out what this issue could be...
<Mamarok> hm, it is currently impossible to play a CD with Amarok, works in other distros. Also the Device notifier doesn't list Amarok.
<Mamarok> Not good :(
<apachelogger> steveire: how about taking grantlee to the web? ;) ... I was thinking about abusing Qt&Grantlee for a sort of CMS project I need to do for university ;)
<Mamarok> and here comes another Maverick problem: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=84307&p=172526#p172526
<Mamarok> and here comes the bug report for the iPod Touch/iPhone problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/655908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 655908 in amarok (Ubuntu) "iphone zero tracks in amarok" [Undecided,New]
<steveire> apachelogger: Go for it. What's the idea?
<apachelogger> steveire: have a Qt HTTP server to take care of url parsing and provide requested content as (X)HTML pages, those being created using grantlee and data from a database
<steveire> apachelogger: Makes sense to me.
<steveire> Sounds like you'd be re-creating the rest of Django
<apachelogger> steveire: yeah ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nearly done, i just need to sort the install files ... theyre not arranged alphabetically 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "sort" is your friend
<shadeslayer> yeah... ill be making a script to sort my install files and use that
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6
<valorie> jussi, yes, ati
<jussi> valorie: ok, perhaps thats a factor then?
<jussi> sigh...
<jussi> tried installing the fglrx and got: SystemError: installArchives() failed
<valorie> hmm, I'm trying to think of how
<valorie> but what do I know about graphics cards and/or drivers
<jussi> hrm, now I got to remember how I fixed this last time
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/507898/
<valorie> you had this before?
<valorie> weird
<valorie> the only problem I've had with this card is a little line of dots sort of off-center on the screen
<valorie> not there in Windows
<valorie> disappeared in Lucid
<valorie> not really noticeable unless there was a dark screen
<jussi> Ive had lots of evilness with this card :(
<valorie> +++
<valorie> this is the worst
<valorie> do you have silence in youtube also, or just the 2x speed?
<jussi> silence also.
<valorie> when troubleshooting a year or more back, I recall my son installing fglrx
<valorie> but I didn't have to do anything special after a clean, new install of lucid
<jussi> a clea reinstall takes me alot of time, because this machine has loads of data on it
<valorie> well, I didn't want to do that this time around either
<valorie> it feels like UDS is getting close, and I have so much to do before then
<Riddell> are you coming to UDS?
<valorie> thinking about getting a netbook and leaving this big laptop at home
<valorie> yes, I got word of my sponsorship late last week
<Riddell> ooh nice
<valorie> still dont have final word on my airline tickets
<valorie> yeah, I never thought I would make the cut
<Mamarok> jussi: use a separate partition for data, then a clean install is done in no time
<valorie> I have a friend down in Orlando I haven't seen for years
<valorie> so it's going to be double-fun
<valorie> Mamarok: that made the install so much easier last time
<jussi> /dev/sda5              48G   15G   31G  33% /home
<jussi> ;)
<jussi> Oh dammit, I forgot to grab my passport and confirm my tix. 
<shadeslayer> tix? :P
<Mamarok> jussi: well, how is doing a clean isntall a problem then? takes 18 minutes here
<Mamarok> I only move the old $HOME/.kde/ and then copy back selectively what I need from the previous settings
<valorie> 18 minutes?
<valorie> wow, we should have a speed contest sometime
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> awesome : http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/10/the-300-quadrocopter-your-iphone-is-a-remote-control.ars
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: should take less now, since the installation starts earlier and you can enter the details alonside the install
<jussi> valorie: watch the vid on that page in our superfast... its quite funny
<al> ulysses: i saw you were updating the hungarian translation
<ulysses> al: yes, I'm working on it
<al> ulysses: thanks for that, but why are you starting from a completely new one?
<al> it was already at 50something percent
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: btw, did you see my previous lines? No way to pay a CD with Amarok in Maverick, it doesn't show up in hte Device Notifier, and there seems to be a problem with the KIOslave, works with OpenSuSE
<ulysses> al: because the old one was completely wrong, typos, wrong spelling
<Mamarok> play*
<al> ulysses: oh, ok, never mind then
<al> thanks again
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: tried with 4.5.2 ?
<valorie> freaky in double-speed!
<Mamarok> crashes when I try to add to the playlist, Dr. Konqi doesn't start, I will try again with gdb
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: §I have KDE 4.5.2
<shadeslayer> oh..
<Mamarok> same problem as 4.5.
<Mamarok> 4.5.1*
<shadeslayer> maybe from one of our patches?
<valorie> nighters all -- ping me if you find a fix, jussi, and I'll test
<jussi> k
<Mamarok> good night valorie
<valorie> have a great day!
 * shadeslayer feels a bit weird saying good night... its 4 PM here
<jussi> someone point me to the current maverick ISO?
<jussi> cdimage is confusing sometimes
<Riddell> jussi: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ knows
<jussi> Riddell: thank you!
<apachelogger> raster ftw!
<Sput> indeed.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you switch to raster? plasma-desktop --graphicssystem raster  ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you go a patch for rupee support?  I opened bug 656196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 656196 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "add rupee symbol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656196
<shadeslayer> yeah i saw it, i have a question tho, hold on
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/J5Br5TVu :: does CurrencyUnitSymbolDefault=Rs. need to be changed too?
<shadeslayer> line 69 :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, both CurrencyUnitSymbolDefault=Rs. and CurrencyUnitSymbolUnambiguous=Rs.
<shadeslayer> alright
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope, I use kmail
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/dRCUvet0
<shadeslayer> do i commit to bzr?
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> doh... didnt close bug -.-
<shadeslayer> Riddell: updated debdiff attached to bug
<Riddell> groovy
<shadeslayer> btw can LP do this : you commit the fix for a bug in a bzr branch and that branch is linked to the bug, the bug status changes to fix committed...
<Riddell> yes I think so
<Riddell> --lpbug on your bzr commit or something similar
<agateau> Riddell: shadeslayer --fixes lp:123456
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * agateau is helping people with bzr, hell is about to freeze
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> bzr help bugs has a whole load of info :P
<shadeslayer> agateau: btw is qtdbusmenu broken in svn/git ?
<agateau> shadeslayer: not that I know of
<shadeslayer> because in project neon we had :  Could NOT find DBusMenuQt: Found version "..", but required is at least
<shadeslayer> kdebase couldnt find qtdbusmenu 
<agateau> shadeslayer: oh ok, this should be fixed by now
<shadeslayer> ok then :)
<shadeslayer> ill request a new build of qtdbusmenu then ...
<agateau> shadeslayer: you need an update of kdelibs actually
<shadeslayer> oh.. ok
<agateau> shadeslayer: because the fix is in FindDBusMenuQt.cmake in kdelibs
<shadeslayer> ah 
<shadeslayer> have you seen http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com/
<shadeslayer> that was on CNN today... apparently FF+chrome+safari now have 50% browser share :D
<shadeslayer> IE has the other 50%
<markey> VIM - Vi IMproved 7.2 (2008 Aug 9, compiled Sep 28 2010 11:01:12)
<markey> bleh
<markey> no 7.3 in Maverick? :)
<Tm_T> markey: nah, we only care about nano
 * Tm_T hides
 * markey laughs hysterically
<Tm_T> I actually use nano to edit wiki pages quite often these days
<shadeslayer> hmm... visa interview tomorrow, i should really start preparing something 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw Mamarok reported that you cant play CD's with amarok on KDE 4.5.1 with maverick
<shadeslayer> same with 4.5.2
<markey> hmm, does the KIO slave work?
<markey> we use that
<shadeslayer> markey: thats the main issue i think
<shadeslayer> <Mamarok> shadeslayer: btw, did you see my previous lines? No way to pay a CD with Amarok in Maverick, it doesn't show up in hte Device Notifier, and there seems to be a problem with the KIOslave, works with OpenSuSE
<markey> not good, hm
<shadeslayer> KIOslave is in.... kdelibs?
<markey> maybe in kdebase/workspace
<markey> or so
<markey> not sure
<shadeslayer> looking at both.. might be one of our patches
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1183456 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (Application.cpp Application.h ApplicationWindow.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> -Add a new validity boolean member to the Application class that is set to false
<CIA-116> in the event of parsing failure. (e.g. the .directory files in the
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1183457 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp Use package() instead of m_package as a fallback in Application::name() too. (Forgot to save in Kate)
<markey> Mamarok: so anyway, if the KIO audiocd slave doesn't work in Kubuntu, it can't work in Amarok either
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1183458 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp Sometimes the GenericName field is used for the Application description rather than the standard Comment field. Use it as a fallback.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1183460 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp Less casting from ascii
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for some reason kchart/pics folder isnt being picked up by cmake
<shadeslayer> i.e B10List-missing doesnt show those files as missing, and i had to comment out those files from install files as they were causing FTBFS
<Riddell> is the files don't exist any more they will need to be removed from the .install files
<Riddell> they won't show up in --list-missing, that's the opposite, files that need added to .install files
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183487 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-116> Add a more efficient latin1Section function. Since QLatin1String returns an
<CIA-116> empty string when it encounters null char pointers, we can use latin1Section()
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183488 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp s/QMap/QHash for instantly faster lookups. (We don't care the order our pairs are stored in) Also, use QLatin1String for more no-cast-from-ascii support
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the issue is that those files exsisit
<shadeslayer> *exsist
<shadeslayer> but they are not getting installed/compiled 
<Riddell> they've been removed from the build system
<Riddell> so end result for us is they don't exist
<shadeslayer> uh... how/why?
<Riddell> you can dig into CMakeLists.txt files if you want but for the most part we can assume upstream know what they're doing
<shadeslayer> theres  no rule for that i think
<shadeslayer> the CMakeLists.txt says addsubdirectory( pics )
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/BeynPFLg
<shadeslayer> ahh ohh
<shadeslayer> i think im missing a dep
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/AknDmA63
<shadeslayer> kchart isnt listed there
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think you meant to reply to dasKreech not me?
<Riddell> openjpeg is troublesome, we can't have that 
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes to what? :D
<apachelogger> for plasma-netbook you can actually do it via the config too
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, yeah...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ad how to use raster
<Riddell> littlecms isn't anything new, there's probably a good reason why we don't have that
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<Riddell> DCMTK sounds new though
<shadeslayer> libdcmtk1-dev
<shadeslayer> thats in main
<Riddell> handy
<shadeslayer> no wait.. universe
<shadeslayer> liblcms1-dev is in main
<Riddell> well universe is fine for this
<shadeslayer> hmm.. liblcms1-dev is in build deps but not fould
<shadeslayer> *found
<Riddell> then you have to dig deeper
<Riddell> is it a wrong version
<Riddell> what is the cmake test looking for and what's it not getting
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> we have 1.18
<shadeslayer> !info liblcms1-dev maverick
<ubottu> liblcms1-dev (source: lcms): Color management library (Development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.dfsg-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 190 kB, installed size 512 kB
<shadeslayer> needs 2.0
<Riddell> that'll be it then
<Riddell> so ignore that for now, we can sort it in natty
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> but what about cmake saying kchart wont be build
<shadeslayer> lines 17-25
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/bv5c1zET :: entire build till now 
<shadeslayer> i canceled it for the time being
<Riddell> nothing about kchart there
<Riddell> I think kchart isn't ment to be built anyway
<shadeslayer> hmm... well
<shadeslayer> should i remove that from control file then?
<shadeslayer> or just leave it? ... since the binary is built
<shadeslayer> but it doesnt pick up the icons and stuff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: leave it as such?
<shadeslayer> i.e comment out the files which are not getting picked up?
<jussi> right, I found a few errors in the ubiquity slideshow wording today, where should I go to change them?
<shadeslayer> IIRC theres a bzr branch for that
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk
<shadeslayer> so : bzr pull that, bzr push to your own account and ask for mergery
<shadeslayer> or if you have access just bzr push to same branch :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: I did bzr branch lp:ubiquity
<jussi> do I now then go change whatever directly? then push back to my LP?
<shadeslayer> jussi: yes, change -> bzr commit
<shadeslayer> and then bzr push foo
<jussi> right, thanks!
<jussi> now I just got to actually fix it
<shadeslayer> oh and if it fixes bugs, use --fixes lp: <bug no> : along with bzr commit 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im uploading to ninjas, with my changes
<jussi> shadeslayer: nah, no bugs afaik.
<jussi> I just got to find where the slideshow slides are now
<jussi> ahh, think Ive found tthem now
<jussi> hrm, maybe not
<shadeslayer> lex79: poke
<lex79> Riddell: did you fix the update settings in kpk? it's still visible
<lex79> shadeslayer: pongo
<shadeslayer> lex79: can you look at the koffice package in ninja ppa after im done uploading it
<shadeslayer> just needs a bit of a review 
<lex79> ok I will do after dinner
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<ScottK> nixternal: You need to disable the functionality checks to get compositing on login.
<ScottK> lucidfox: You should talk to markey, Nightrose, and apachelogger about sound menu.  IIRC there was a strong consensus it was desired, just no one got the work done.
<ScottK> lucidfox: Also the Quassel hidden chat thing is a bug.
<markey> I kinda lost track of that discussion
<ScottK> I'm sure Sput wouldn't mind having a patch ....
<lucidfox> yes, the Quassel developers told me about that bug
<lucidfox> or rathe,r they told me that it was a bug
<markey> speaking of bugs... rumor has it, the KIO audiocd slave does not work in Maverick
<markey> breaking Amarok's CD playing functionality
<shadeslayer> markey: its not a rumour :P
<shadeslayer> *rumor
<markey> :p
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Where's your patch?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: patch for?
<shadeslayer> ah kio thingy?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Fixing the KIO audiocd slave
<ScottK> Yes.
<shadeslayer> i said i was looking at the patches in our kdebase-* that might have broken it
<shadeslayer> since it works in Suse
<dantti> is cleanlooks the default theme in kubuntu 10.10?
<shadeslayer> dantti: no
<ScottK> It's still Ethais isn't it?
<shadeslayer> its still oxygen
<dantti> oh thanks God :P
<shadeslayer> er.. plasma theme? or style?
<dantti> cause kpk does not work with any other style other than oxygen
<dantti> well it works, but has several rendering issues
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> imo oxygen is good enough ...
<dantti> me too, I just think that there should be a more lightweight version of it
<dantti> withou gradients an all the stuff slow machines don't like
<shadeslayer> i want a black version of oxygen :P
<apachelogger> ScottK, lucidfox: actually the implementation itself is also unclear since the plasma team seemed in favor of extending the statusnotifier spec to match what is required by a soundmenu
<apachelogger> but as markey said, dicussion of that sort of went nowhere, well, if you would want to call it discussion
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wish me luck for tmmrw! :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good luck for tomorrow
<shadeslayer> night everyone
<ScottK> Riddell: We could build KDE several times on Sunday if needed: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/10/try-ubuntu-server-in-cloud-on-our-dime.html
<Mamarok> Riddell: does planetkde have encoding problems? Ivan's name shows with weird characters, shouldn't it use UTF?
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183531 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Fix compile with QT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII and throw a few string optimizations in while we're at it.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1183533 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (3 files in 3 dirs) Minor string optimization by using QLatin1Literal as QStringBuilder arguments
<neversfelde> who created the countdown for kubuntu.org? And where can we get it for kubuntu-de.org
<neversfelde> mhh, I guess I really need access to launchpad, I never see ofirk online here, probably we are in a different timezone
<neversfelde> the "local language" links on kubuntu.org are still broken
<neversfelde> lex79: around?
<neversfelde> lex79: do you know someone from the italian team, who can post a bug report about it? http://www.kubuntu.org/support/italiano
<neversfelde> not enough manpower in Germany these days to get it managed
<steveire_> Is the doxygen-gui package gone from 9.10?
<lex79> neversfelde: which "italian team" you mean? translation?
<neversfelde> lex79: there is an italian kubuntu Loco, or not?
<ScottK> How goes testing?
<lex79> dantti_note: update settings (weekly issue) is still visible in kpk....
<Riddell> ScottK: we have new images
<Riddell> and they need testin
<ScottK> Riddell: I've been out of it for the last three days.  I'll see if I can manage something.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | test final candiates images http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Riddell> tsk
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | test final candidate images http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<nigelb> ha
<tsdgeos> anyone using 10.10 can check if okular crashes with http://www.adobe.com/es/products/psprelements/pdf/pepe_overview.pdf ?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: no crash here
<Riddell> loads up fine
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> what if you go to http://www.adobe.com/es/products/psprelements/features/?view=topnew
<tsdgeos> and then click on the link?
<tsdgeos> with rekonq
<tsdgeos> someone claims it crashes in bugs.k.o
<Riddell> tsdgeos: also loads fine in rekonq
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> tx
<gp[8]> tsdgeos: also here no crash
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<tsdgeos> i've asked the dude to try more things
<dantti_note> lex79: this should fix it http://pastebin.com/7vYnj1US
 * dantti_note is mad with last minute change to nvidia-beta drivers, can't get composite working :/
<Riddell> dantti_note: but that will still duplicate what we already do at the apt level
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-08
<dantti_note> Riddell: right I'll try to send you a patch this night to disable that, but imo both should be enabled, and for 11.04 i can enumerate a few problems on having just the apt one..
<dantti_note> oh this nvidia beta driver is so broken that even skype doesn't work well :(
<CIA-116> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101007232153-nuigpn1usadhbwpg * src/daemon/event.cpp A bit less obnoxious this way.
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1183579 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/kded/event.cpp A bit less obnoxious this way
<JontheEchidna> code copies ftl
<JontheEchidna> we need a libkdedevent for that event class
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1183605 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Use value() instead of the [] operator when looking up an origin label to prevent the QHash from inserting a value in the case that there isn't a label for the said origin.
<valorie> jussi, you might already be aware of this, but I just saw it: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/fglrx-finally-works-with-ubuntu-1010.html
<valorie> I'm thinking that update might be messing with us?
<jussi> valorie: I reinstalled, and it seems to work now
<valorie> reinstalled what?
<valorie> Mav?
<jussi> yup
<jussi> now flash works
<valorie> oh gads
<jussi> and fglrx
<valorie> so, clean install was the key?
<jussi> well kind of. I retained my home dir
<valorie> right, I can't let that go
<valorie> I guess i should back it up, and reinstall
<valorie> fiddlesticks
<jussi> annoying though
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> is it worth it, do you think, to rsync the alpha ISO I have
<valorie> or should I just re-download?
<jussi> I cant see any reason why not...
<jussi> but I am not an expert in rsync
<valorie> mee either, by a long shot
<valorie> but I can google.....
<jussi> hrm, however I dont seem to have desktop effects :/
<valorie> ah, I guess I should let amarok finish building first
<valorie> zsync looks like the way to go
<shadeslayer> ok it seems ill be getting my visa in 5 days \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell ^
<valorie> we should have a kubuntu meetup at some point
<valorie> when are y'all arriving in Orlando
<shadeslayer> arent we having one @ UDS?
<valorie> or to the hotel?
 * shadeslayer has to check his mail for that
<valorie> oh, how would I find out
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately my return is on the 30th
 * valorie still doesn't have tickets, unless they finally acted to day
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/dBwdPeJh
<shadeslayer> valorie: ^
<valorie> I'm flying friday, and staying with a friend for the weekend
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> flying home sunday
 * shadeslayer tries to make sense of those details
<valorie> hopefully spending Sat/sun with the Halls
<shadeslayer> i think the first time column is IST, and the second one is whatever orlando follows
<jussi> Im likely flying in sun and out sat
<shadeslayer> EDT or something
<shadeslayer> jussi: likewise for me
<valorie> that's the worst god-awful glob of text I've ever seen
<shadeslayer> hehe... i know...
<shadeslayer> ok ive understood it i think
<valorie> I understand your name, and the times
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> i think 22.50 is IST
<shadeslayer> everything else is EDT .. except last entry which is again IST
<valorie> so you arrive the 24th, and leave the 30th
<shadeslayer> yus
<valorie> how many hours in the air?
<valorie> gosh, that's a lot of flying
<shadeslayer> probably 18-20
<valorie> i was thinking about whining, but I'll just shut up
<shadeslayer> valorie: all the way from india :P
<valorie> yah
<valorie> impressive
 * valorie just has to fly the diagonal across the US
<nigelb> shadeslayer: did ya get visa? :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: they kept my passport, will mail it to me in 5 days
<shadeslayer> so yeah i guess
<nigelb> shadeslayer: yay, congrats :)
<shadeslayer> they were rejecting people left, right and centre :S
<shadeslayer> nigelb: thanks!
<nigelb> yeah, I was one of those :p
<shadeslayer> nigelb: ill say re-apply, vish was also rejected :(
<shadeslayer> they asked me the same questions as you :)
<shadeslayer> i guess being a student + UK visa helped alot 
<nigelb> shadeslayer: can't reapply
<nigelb> shadeslayer: too late.
<shadeslayer> whut? whai?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: its what... 15 days more to UDS
<shadeslayer> so submit fees > 2 days waiting > take appointment in any of the 13 days?
<nigelb> once you are rejected you can get appointment only at the end
<nigelb> shadeslayer: ^^
<nigelb> So next appointment is only for 22nd
<shadeslayer> meh... this is lamez
<nigelb> shadeslayer: yeah, I know.
<nigelb> you are the Indian representative this time around :p
<shadeslayer> nigelb: apply for next UDS then, also, i wont get to go to Disneyland :'(
<shadeslayer> :D
<nigelb> shadeslayer: lol
<nigelb> did you get the gift from mom?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: she's going to get it next week ( probably Monday )
<nigelb> Moar win :)
<shadeslayer> a shiny new N900 \o/
<jussi> next uds should be on this side of the world..
<valorie> shadeslayer: unless we sneak out with apachelogger
<jussi> I might be staying an extra day at the end :D
<jussi> recovery day!
<shadeslayer> valorie: aye... we will take jussi with us :P
<valorie> Band on the run.....
<valorie> checking my email
<valorie> maybe they finally bought my tickets
<valorie> jussi, which ISO did you grab?
<jussi> the daily from yesterday, linked from the qa site
<valorie> k
<shadeslayer> anyone have a connecting flight from Newark? :)
 * valorie is connecting from ......Dallas I think
<valorie> Houston
<valorie> I do have tickets, thank goodness
<valorie> 7 hours in the air
<jussi> Im connecting from JFK I think
<jussi> valorie: short flight then? :D
<jussi> min is 55mins, 8:40, then 3:02. should be fun :D
<jussi> so a total of 12:37 :)
<jussi> plus changes
<valorie> 4 hours to Dallas, another 3 to Orlando
<valorie> so nicely broken up
<jussi> valorie: this is way better than before. 
<jussi> fglrx actually helped a _lot_
<valorie> now that I've done updates, and updated the UDS wiki
<valorie> I'll restart
<valorie> and see if today's updates fix it
<valorie> otherwise, zsync, here I come
<valorie> bbiab
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yay
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> now you can clone yourself :P
<apachelogger> git clone
<shadeslayer> ok pizza is here, cya in a bit :D
<valorie> now to learn zsync
<valorie> and blogging about it, of course
<valorie> almost 20% done already
<valorie> alpha took about 3 hours to download
<Riddell> shadeslayer: my flight goes via Newark
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> what date/time?
<shadeslayer> ( local time @ Newark )
<shadeslayer> and if you have the flight number, it would be awesome
<valorie> 73%!
<valorie> zsync is awesome
 * shadeslayer is trying to make qt GUI for that
<valorie> for zsync?
<valorie> it's uber-easy
<valorie> if I can do it, anyone can
<valorie> well, anyone over 10
<valorie> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20101007/maverick-alternate-amd64.iso
<valorie> how hard can it be?
<valorie> 92% done
<valorie> OMG, this is the best thing evar
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's co37 and arrives 16:15
<shadeslayer> awww
<shadeslayer> mine leaves AWR at 8.30
<valorie> well, damn it, I dled the wrong one
<valorie> should have been zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20101007/maverick-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<valorie> maybe a gui would be better
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> :D
<valorie> until then, my fellow newbs will linuxgrandma's blog to hold their hands
<valorie> shadeslayer: is this a KDE version of ubuntu-qa-tools
<valorie> ?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> valorie: http://gitorious.org/qzsync
<shadeslayer> still heavy WIP
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I have a backup app which is a front for rsync
<valorie> luckyBackup
<valorie> that's my next step
<valorie> backup home
<valorie> do you have any screenshots?
<valorie> heh, it's still almost 60% done
<valorie> really rocking
<shadeslayer> valorie: yus
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> valorie: http://imgur.com/3Lb8f
<shadeslayer> altho..im thinking of a UI re-write
<shadeslayer> on the basis of Ktorrent/KGet
 * valorie starts writing ISO to the USB
<valorie> if only I knew how to just sync THAT
<valorie> it's only 1/3 done
<valorie> bleah
<valorie> USB is soooo slow
<fregl> is it expected that I get this when running apt-get update on merverick? Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<ScottK> fregl: not generally, but it sometimes comes up as a transient.
<ScottK> If it didn't fix its self in several minutes, then it's potentially concerning.
<fregl> ok, I expect it will be more stable after the release
<fregl> I commented out th source lines for now
<ScottK> Yes.
<fregl> the installation was actually quite pleasing :)
<fregl> kpackagekit didn't like policykit (whichever version that is) much - I could not edit any sources in there
<fregl> it showed a dialog which immediately disappeared again
<Riddell> fregl: what happens when you start software-properties-kde from the command line?
<fregl> Riddell: as normal user I get a hint: "Please run ... with administrative rights. ... kdesudo."
<fregl> I did add a new user to this machine - what group do I need to be in for this?
<ScottK> fregl: admin
<fregl> I added the user to all the groups that the originally created user is in. In fact I'll try with the first user.
<fregl> groups says I'm in admin
<ScottK> Not sure then.
<fregl> hum, logout seems to not work on my test lappy
<fregl> it returns to shell
<fregl> oh, in var/log/messages I got a segfault in packagekitd - error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so
<Riddell> logout not working suggests kdm is crashing
<Riddell> which i think is a problem ScottK has been having
<ScottK> Riddell: The one I've been having at least appears to be an X crash.  It could be KDM though.
<fregl> ok, with the user that was originally created packagekit works
<fregl> since that user was a demo user, I created a second account for myself... I should have done it the other way around
<fregl> I'll compare groups now
<ScottK> Riddell: If the work around in bug 651294 solves your crash then I'd agree they are likely the same.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651294 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651294
<fregl> yes, I think it is an intel card
<fregl> I just got the machine
<fregl> Riddell: ScottK: yes, the workaround from 65129 solves my issue with kdm
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> IIRC that's an indication to blame X, not KDM, but I wouldn't claim to be an expert.
<fregl> ok, my kpackagekit trouble is also solved: I created the user with an empty default group, no clue why kuser allows me to do that ?!? adding a proper group  as primary group helped
<fregl> hm, the select user dialog becomes pretty annoying after a while ;) I whish it would remember my last choice - is that in kde upstream?
<Riddell> fregl: are you sure it was kuser?  we ship with userconfig by default
<fregl> Riddell: oh, I'm clearly not up to date, is that custom kubuntu?
<fregl> hum, the software selection in kpackagekit is awesome-double-plus-great. but why does it show the list of software in disabled font color?
<Riddell> fregl: it's pykde author/kubuntu and should replace kuser upstream in everyone's humble opinion but it hasn't happened 
<fregl> ah, installed stuff gets proper black font...
<fregl> Riddell: ok, where do I file a bug about it?
<fregl> it was nice to use, but creating a user without group is not so great ;)
<Riddell> fregl: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/userconfig/+filebug  or poke yuriy_work 
<Riddell> or both
<fregl> yuriy_work: poke :)
<fregl> Riddell: ScottK: thanks a lot guys! *hug*
<ScottK> fregl: You're welcome.
<Riddell> thanks for testing fregl 
<fregl> :)
<fregl> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/userconfig/+bug/656880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 656880 in userconfig (Ubuntu) "Creating a new user should make sure the user gets a group assigned" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> lex79: did you review my koffice package?
<txwikinger> And? Maverick finished?
<shadeslayer> id say yeah
<shadeslayer> to the SRU mobile!
<txwikinger> since the logical release day was yesterday
 * txwikinger found a problem in pyqt4
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: how come?
<shadeslayer> how was the logical release day yesterday? :)
<txwikinger> releases are always on Thursdays
<txwikinger> and yesterday was the last Thursday before 10-10-10
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: IIRC sabdfl wants to release on 10.10 10/10/10 :D
<txwikinger> No.. he said in UDS the official date is 10-10-10 but it should be finished the Thursday before
<shadeslayer> um... isnt it finished?
<shadeslayer> i think the archive is frozen solid
<shadeslayer> final ISO's are up
<shadeslayer> i think were all set for a 10/10/10 release
<Riddell> we're not all set, they need testing
<Riddell> so do upgrades
<shadeslayer> not enuf bandwidth :S
<shadeslayer> ill bbl .. cya
<yuriy_work> fregl: pong
<fregl> yuriy_work: hey :) I filed a bug for the user management
<yuriy_work> oh i see it
<yuriy_work> thanks
<fregl> it was just that it allowed me to creat a user with no group
<fregl> thanks for looking at it :)
<yuriy_work> unfortunately i haven't gotten around to the bugs or any Kubuntu work in about a year :(
<txwikinger> Riddell: I did 4 upgrades
<yuriy_work> so if there is someone new looking to get into pykde work, i think userconfig would be a great project for them
<Riddell> txwikinger: groovy, report them on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<txwikinger> Riddell: I thought there are only iso tests.. I did do-release-upgrade
<txwikinger> but I can do some iso testing later in my vm
<Riddell> txwikinger: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4748 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4749
<dev001> Is 10.10 slated to have KDE 4.5.1 or 4.5.2?  iiuc, atm 4.5.2 is only avaialble via PPA ...
<Riddell> dev001: there's your ansewr
<Riddell> dev001: there's your answer
<dev001> Riddell: sry, what?
<Riddell> if 4.5.2 is only in a PPA then the answer must be 4.5.1
<dev001> Riddell: I have no idea what decisions if any have been made about official release, as it's not out yet.  Hence, my question -- and my understanding "at the moment".
<Riddell> hmm, maybe I was too impolite
<ulysses> 2
<ulysses> (sorry)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: when are the sessions finalized? any dates?
<shadeslayer> like ... when do we have a definitive schedule
<jussi> shadeslayer: you dont, the schedule is fluid, it changes everyday
<shadeslayer> jussi: uhh... isnt that counter-productive?
<shadeslayer> we should have one schedule and stick to it
<jussi> shadeslayer: not really, things come up...
<jussi> shadeslayer: it works pretty well
<shadeslayer> hmm
<jussi> shadeslayer: the schedule is always up on the monitors, so you never lose track
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<jussi> and there are monitors every where
<shadeslayer> but then theres a chance of missing a session ;(
<shadeslayer> ;)
<shadeslayer> jussi: oh and i suppose we have wifi right :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: well not really, as long as you look at the monitor before every session.
<jussi> shadeslayer: of course
<shadeslayer> seems rekonq is moving to git.kde.org
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> jussi: kewl
<jussi> shadeslayer: sometimes you have to choose, because 2 you want to go to are at the same time
<shadeslayer> aww
<jussi> but if there is a conflict and you really need to be in both, they can sometimes move them so it works, hence fluid schedule
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> jussi: how will you be making calls and stuff from US?
<jussi> shadeslayer: skype
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> jussi: it works for you on Kubuntu? ... my mic doesnt pick up alot of voice...
<shadeslayer> i have to lean into my screen to speak :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: turn the mic up?
<shadeslayer> doesnt work, its at full volume
<shadeslayer> otoh it works in gnome just fine
<jussi> have you pulse installed or using normal kubuntu
<shadeslayer> normal kubuntu
<jussi> are you sure, pulse keeps kreeping in on me
<shadeslayer> so maybe ill install guh-no-meh @ UDS for some time :D
<shadeslayer> lemme check again
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> i haz pulseaudio installed
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/GXPbJeLZ
<jussi> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<jussi> ;)
<shadeslayer> :D
<jussi> is there any way you can move the "title bars" to the bottom of the window? could be interesting and I wouldnt mind trying it...
<shadeslayer> dont think so
<ScottK> Tm_T: Any chance to test powerpc final images?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Skype works fine for me on Kubuntu.
<ScottK> jussi: With pulseaudio.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: mic input is low here
<shadeslayer> also.. it isnt signing in right now -.-
<jussi> pulse is evil. never works for me
<shadeslayer> jussi: lol... after removing pulse skype says : Microphone : Pulse Audio Server (local) , hahha
<jussi> shadeslayer: log out and log in
<jussi> ;)
<shadeslayer> jussi: as in log out of KDE?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> it still says PA
<shadeslayer> *shrug
<maco> did you log out of kde yet?
<maco> cuz uninstalling pulse doesnt make it stop running...
<jussi> maybe restart, I dont remember
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<shadeslayer> ok will restart then
<shadeslayer> oooooooooh
<shadeslayer> jussi: maco ScottK it works much better without PA 
<maco> my only skype related issue happen in webcam-land, not mic-land
<shadeslayer> webcam works fine here :D
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-09
<ScottK> lex79: Could you have a look into https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-October/004783.html
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ I still don't see why we bother with doing all the work to let LP break translations.
<JontheEchidna> Nice, kubuntu.org now has shoutouts to the underlying technology: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<lex79> ScottK: for what I saw, kubuntu system doc is not in Italian, all modules in system settings are in Italian, except for kubuntu notification helper but for this there is a bug open in LP
<ScottK> lex79: I'd appreciate it you'd give a reply on the list.
<ScottK> (if you haven't already)
<DarkwingDuck> Know anyone looking for a Web Dev?
<neversfelde> oh the docs, I think german people translated it,too. It never got into LTS
<jjesse> is there a reason all the iso's for RC are dvds and not cds?
<jjesse> my usb keys are only 2gb big :(
<jjesse> hrmm did we shift to only dvds?
<jjesse> cause that would be a bummer
<jjesse> so much for testing the rc
<ScottK> jjesse: They aren't.
<jjesse> they aren't what?
<ScottK> They aren't all DVDs.
<ScottK> Also we're testing final now and not RC.
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> so where should i download them from?
<ScottK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ScottK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/ if you want the alternate.
<jjesse> oh the RCs were all dvds
<ScottK> It is a bit odd that's all that's there.
<jjesse> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.10/rc/
<jjesse> those were all dvds
<ScottK> Yeah.  Not sure where the others went.
<ScottK> jjesse: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/
<ScottK> cdimage just has dvd's post release so that's what it has for RC.
<jjesse-netbook> ah ok
<maco> ScottK: wgrant and i both use intel graphics and have both for a few weeks had a problem about 1/3 of the time when we try to suspend or resume having it fail. are you seeing this? i'm suspecting that mesa change that was done for kwin
<maco> what i see is the lcd going into "test mode" (shows different solid colours and some gradients) and then going to a on-but-all-black screen during suspend
<maco> resume symptom for me has that (not sure if every time resume fails that happens though) but does have the black screen with the harmless GLib warning that coems up on some boots when X/kdm/gdm/something fails to start post-plymouth
<wgrant> maco: Does X eventually come back after that?
<wgrant> For me it mostly does (when suspend succeeds).
<wgrant> But it occasionally doesn't.
<maco> oh? how long does that take? 
<wgrant> Sometimes after a couple of seconds. Sometimes not at all.
<maco> ive seen X show up after a fail-to-black boot once, but usually my "this thing is fubar" detector goes off and i reboot
<maco> hmm i think the time it ended up starting id gone to do something else and came back surprised to see kdm started after all
<maco> far more than a couple of seconds
<maco> also weird:  REISU works. B just says "Resetting..." and then does nothing
<maco> (so i go with REISU*power*)
<wgrant> Sounds like some ACPI mess.
<maco> yeah, and i know acpi's a bit broken here (sometimes it turns off without warning :(  ) but if you're hitting the suspend problems too AND its that recent, it's not my hardware's fault!
<Quintasan> brrr
<francisco_t> Hi, Is there a bug in ubiquity-kde in "Advanced partitions -> Create -> Use as..." and the options repeats and repeats 4 times?
<ScottK> maco: I haven't been having suspend resume problems.
<ScottK> I've had plenty of other problems with X crashing on logout and compositing defaulting off, etc.
<jussi> Just a reminder, #ubuntu-release-party is open! Welcome!
<ScottK> ryanakca: Do you know what the final URL for the Kubuntu release notes will be?
<ryanakca> ScottK: Unfortunately not, whoever's preparing them might though...
<ScottK> Maybe claydoh...
<ryanakca> ScottK: Riddell was making changes a couple of weeks ago to the website for release, he might know
<ScottK> OK.  I guess we wait and see.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think I just finished the last non-armel Kubuntu test case.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Have you tested powerpc?
<Tm_T> ScottK: about to do it, were busy with family things (:
<ScottK> Tm_T: Cool.  Let me know how it goes.
<Riddell> ScottK: great
<Riddell> but we have a problem on upgrades
<ScottK> Is it the one you were discussing yesterday?
<Riddell> freezes/crashes when viewing conffile diff
<Riddell> bug 656876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 656876 in Ubuntu "distupgrade crashed during conf file change review" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656876
<Riddell> mvo got it too
<Riddell> no python backtrace, it's some deeper problem
<ScottK> Is there something useful we can tell people that trip over it?
<Riddell> don't press the "show more" button
<Riddell> I'm going to do some tests but I think our best option is to disable that button unfortunately
<ScottK> That will cause trouble.
<ScottK> Does it always happen?
<Riddell> does for me yes
<Riddell> it's going to cause lots of broken upgrades if we let it happen
<ScottK> Agreed.  OTOH, arbitrarily overwriting config file changes is not much fun either.
<ScottK> Riddell: What about recommending a command line upgrade instead?
<Riddell> the user will still be warned that the config file has changed and get the option of keeping the old one, it's just the diff they can't see
<ScottK> Something like "If you've edited system configuration files, upgrade using sudo do-release-upgrade instead of the normal ..."
<ScottK> I guess that's usually OK.
<Riddell> everyone will have edited system configuration files, the "prompt on normal not lts upgrade" option is one
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> At that point there should be a .dpkg-new copy of the config file in /etc so someone who had edited other config files could see the difference manually.
<ScottK> I think disabling is probably best, but I'd also mention "prompt on normal not lts upgrade"  is normal and can be accepted and that one can manually diff others if one has questions about which option to pick.
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> question is can I upload update-manager without needing CDs respun
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<ScottK> I think putting it in -updates is best.
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> It just affects upgrades, so it's fine there.
<Riddell> now I wonder if anyone is around to make sure that's sane
<ScottK> Also no reason (except policy) it can't be accepted now.
<ScottK> robbiew is active on #ubuntu-release, so there's at least someone available to absorb the blame.
<ScottK> If the diff isn't too obtuse, I can probably review it.
<Riddell> I expect it'll just be a setEnabled(false) in the right place
<Riddell> but still doing tests on the current version now, maybe gdb will enlighten it a bit
<lucidfox> Okay, that comment of mine about KWin being a resource hog seems to be mostly related to blur
<lucidfox> for some reason, blur slows down both KWin and Compiz on my NVIDIA card
<Riddell> blur does use some of the more obscure parts of opengl I believe
<mgraesslin> it's not that obscure, it just requires many texture lookups
<mgraesslin> interestingly Microsoft was hit by exactly the same problem when introducing Vista - remember all those complains about Vista being too slow...
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I understand mesa has a blur test in their test suite.
<ScottK> (now)
<ScottK> Vista is slow.
<Riddell> case proven :)
<ScottK> So hopefully free driver support should be better in the future.
<lucidfox> Well, I didn't have any slowdown problems with blur under Windows 7 on any of my parents' computers
<mgraesslin> it will get better in future
<lucidfox> I use the proprietary NVIDIA driver
<mgraesslin> btw I have heard many times now, that blur & co worked fine with 4.5 in lucid and stopped working after upgrade to maverick
<ScottK> mgraesslin: My biggest problem right now with effects is the functionality checks.
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: sounds like driver related then
<ScottK> The mesa situation is hugely better now than it was several weeks ago.
<mgraesslin> yeah we know, fredrikh suggested to disable functionality checks completely in 4.5.3 if we do not get it fixed
<mgraesslin> it seems to be a race condition
<ScottK> I'll have affected hardware you can borrow at UDS if that's a help.
<mgraesslin> it is, as I cannot reproduce it here
<mgraesslin> though I could give the free nvidia driver a chance again
<ScottK> I can loan you my netbook for the week.  I'll bring a regular laptop.
<mgraesslin> thanks
<lucidfox> Is there any way to remove that desktop-switching tab-thing from the right of the desktop?
<ScottK> lucidfox: You mean in the panel?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im moving koffice from ninja's to beta backports, lex79 says the package looks ok to him as well
<lucidfox> it's separate from the panel, attached to the right side of the screen
<Riddell> shadeslayer: great
<lucidfox> part of the desktop widget, apparently
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you could put a story on kubuntu.org with that and the kdevelop beta if you want
 * shadeslayer just came back from Athletics CWG event
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i dont have the rights ;)
<ScottK> lucidfox: I've just switched to plasma desktop to see.
<shadeslayer> also, should i backport this koffice release?
<shadeslayer> havent done that, but shouldnt take long
<ScottK> lucidfox: The only desktop switching thing I have is the pager in the panel.
<ScottK> That you should be able to right click on and remove
<ScottK> You'll have to unlock widgets if you've locked them.
<lucidfox> ScottK> http://homepc.lucidfox.org/pics/rightdesktopthingy.png
<ScottK> Looking
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> lucidfox: the huge bar?
<shadeslayer> its called the cashew
<lucidfox> the tab at the right side of the screen
<shadeslayer> and you need a plasmoid called hide the cashew
<lucidfox> with Cyrillic text
<shadeslayer> yes thats the one
<ScottK> lucidfox: You can't remove it, but you can click and drag it to a corner where it's out of the way
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hide the cashew makes it disappear ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, but it's a hack.  I don't recommend it.
<shadeslayer> me neither
<shadeslayer> but if you really really want it out of the wau
<shadeslayer> *way
<shadeslayer> lucidfox: do you really really want it out of the way? :D
<mgraesslin> just move it in a corner, than it's hardly visisble :-)
<ScottK> It's a bit odd that it's right there in any case.
<ScottK> Exactly.
<ScottK> The pre-release plasma netbook we used in Karmic had it there, but other than that, I've never seen that.
<lucidfox> yes, I mpved ot om a cprmer
<lucidfox> * yes, I moved it to a corner
<ScottK> It's a useful control in any case, so I wouldn't want it completely hidden anyway.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you don't have the access details to the website?
<shadeslayer> no..
<Sput> wow, I have never seen such a tab
<Sput> is that some kubuntu-specific thing?
<Sput> ... or a netbook thingy?
<Riddell> the plasma tab?  it's what happens if you put a panel at the top
<Riddell> if the cashew has no corners it takes a tab
<Tm_T> ScottK: PPC seems to be all ok
<Riddell> Tm_T: thanks
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: I guess that's one more set of images to remember to release ...
<Sput> Riddell: ah I see. I have my panel at the bottom and the regular cashew on the topright
<Sput> somehow I've never used activities at all
<Sput> but I'm hardly using virtual desktops nowadays either, so meh
<Tm_T> ScottK: funny how I have kwin effects enabled by default with this hardware, transition animations are slooow but smooth (:
<ScottK> ;-)
<shadeslayer> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-41-rc-and-koffice-23-beta-1-packaged 
<ulysses> shadeslayer: in the news there's a mistake, the packages are in the Kubuntu Beta Backports PPA, not in the Kubuntu Updates PPA
<shadeslayer> oh your right
<shadeslayer> ulysses: any other issue?
<ulysses> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<ulysses> the ppa line misses the /ppa from the end, it should be ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<shadeslayer> ulysses: no thats fine
<shadeslayer> it adds that ppa...
<shadeslayer> i.e ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<debfx> shadeslayer: you could also add that qtcreator 2.1.0 beta 1 is in the same ppa :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Ping me when there's something to review.  I'll be on and offline this afternoon.
<shadeslayer> shouldnt we do a seprate news release for that?
<shadeslayer> since ive done koffice and kdevelop
<debfx> yeah, probably better
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is it ok if we do a news release for packages of qtcreator 2.1?
<Riddell> go ahead
<shadeslayer> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/qtcreator-21-beta-1-packaged
<shadeslayer> weird.. i un-ticked "Promote to main page" and it still did it
<debfx> shadeslayer: bugtracker for qt creator is http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/
<Riddell> oh aye
<shadeslayer> Bugs in the software to QtCreator ?
<Riddell> yes, instead of bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> yes, but instead of KDE i write, QtCreator right?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> anyother issue?
<Riddell> claydoh: ping
<Riddell> claydoh: any release announcement?
<Riddell> claydoh: ah, lovely found it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think i can make rekonq open our txt.gz files, but let me investigate some more :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imgur.com/RaBIt
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> what did you change?
<shadeslayer> kcmshell4  filetypes
<Riddell> mm hmm?
<shadeslayer> and from there go to x-gzip under applications > add rekonq there
<shadeslayer> and put it above ark
<Riddell> hmm, dunno if we want that as a general solution
<shadeslayer> oh yeah, its a hack :)
<Riddell> it's only useful if the unzipped file is a type rekonq can read
<shadeslayer> also... i have no idea if it will mess with a user opening a file which is a x-gzip file but not a txt.gz
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> and we don't necessarily want rekonq to pop up if you're opening such a file locally
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw i have that expense form for UDS, do i need to take a printout of that or send it via email? do i need to get it signed by someone @ UDS ?
<ScottK> Riddell: self.confDialogue.show_difference_button.setEnabled(False) is your part of the update-manager change, right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in the UK we fill it in and e-mail to the admin staff who then send the money to our bank accounts.  not sure if they can do a direct transfer to an Indian account so maybe you should fill it in at the end of UDS, you'd need to check
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you test to see if the bits mvo added right after that might solve the problem?
<ScottK> +        # workaround silly dpkg 
<ScottK> +        if not os.path.exists(current):
<ScottK> +          current = current+".dpkg-dist"
<ScottK> It seems related.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes that's my bit.  mvo said his change there wouldn't affect it
<ScottK> OK.  So much for that hope then.
<ScottK> No, wait.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm wondering if mvo's change might solve the underlying problem.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for dinner in the evening there is a set amount we can claim and no receipts are needed, for other expenses such as if you take a taxi from the airport then you need a receipt
<Riddell> ScottK: why would it?
<ScottK> If it's getting handed the wrong FD I can imagine something hanging and going boom.
<Riddell> ScottK: annoyingly I can't recreate the problem on a virtual machine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm.. i booked my flight tickets seprately, so need to get the details cleared about those, BTS was over-charging wayy to much, i think i saved canonical a neat 400 euros 
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  That makes it kind of tought.
<ScottK> tough
<Riddell> ScottK: so I need to reinstall a real machine and test it, I can try it with only mvo's change
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'll accept it.
<Riddell> ScottK: it'll take some hours though so I think it would be good to have this in maverick-proposed anyway for now
<Riddell> we can always delete it if mvo is wrong and his fix doesn't stop the random crash and reupload with only his change
<ScottK> ok.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so you'll need to check how they can reimburse someone from India.  we do have employees in India I think so maybe a direct transfer can be done
<Riddell> but maybe not
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you have employees in india? :O
<shadeslayer> thats news for me :P
<shadeslayer> of course, i dont know everyone who works for canonical, but yeah, thats the first time im hearing that canonical has employees here
<Riddell> we have a couple, one "OEM Channel Manager" and one "Field Engineer" whatever they are
<shadeslayer> hmm ... 
<shadeslayer> lol .. i just found something amazing
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/YHooK
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<ulysses> Is there any release notes in the wiki?
<ulysses> found
<Riddell> ScottK: DistUpgrade error found, mvo's fix won't help, bug 656876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 656876 in Ubuntu "distupgrade crashed during conf file change review" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656876
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I can do a hardware upgrade to Maverick later tonight.
<lex79> uhm I can't install sun-java6-jre with kpackagekit http://imagebin.ca/view/M_LBpAx3.html
<lex79> it works with Muon
<Riddell> proofreaders needed https://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download-new
<Riddell> proofreaders needed http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download-new
<ulysses> Riddell: last line there's an extra space: „Links: Kubuntu 10.10 ports .”
<Riddell> ulysses: extra space where?
<ulysses> between 10.10 and the .
<Riddell> fixed
<sabdfl> home stretch...
<Riddell> sabdfl: still a load of release announcements and upgrade tests to do but the end is in sight!
<jjesse> Riddell: just a note to sya that i'm really enjoy maverick, loved the fact i didn't have to do anything special for my wifi drivers :)  just worked out of the box
<Riddell> jjesse: yay :)
<sabdfl> kind you you to say so, jjesse. folks in #ubuntu-kernel might deserve a shout too on the wifi front
<Riddell> jjesse: did you update the Kubuntu chapter of the Official Ubuntu Book for 10.10?
<jjesse> was unaware there was an update of the book for 10.10, another new version?
<Riddell> jjesse: I've no idea, don't they update it for each release now?
<jjesse> not that i am aware of
<jjesse> seems the version for 10.04 just released ;)
<Riddell> well it'll be current for another 12 hours :)
<jjesse> yeah i know that
<jjesse> Riddell:  on the download-new doc under mobile technology preview is there a reason "it is currently at an early stage" is a new sentence 
<jjesse> thought it would read better as an and
<jjesse> and is currently at an early stage
<jjesse> brb
<Riddell> jjesse: updated
<ScottK> Riddell: For this test upgrade, if I install the update-manager from proposed and then kick off the upgrade using that, it should work, right?
<Riddell> ScottK: no
<Riddell> you need to download the DistUpgrade tool
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  How do I test this then?
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Which is where?
<Riddell> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/maverick.tar.gz
<Riddell> but for you...
<Riddell> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-proposed/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/maverick.tar.gz
<Riddell> ScottK: but I have a better potential fix which I'm testing now
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> so if you can test the workaround version in maverick-proposed that would be good
<Riddell> incase this better workaround doesn't work
<ScottK> Will do.
<Riddell> I'm trying doing "-im" "unset" to stop it loading the plugin
<geneiros> hi there everyone...
<Riddell> good evening geneiros 
<geneiros> hi there Riddell nice to meet you...
<geneiros> what is the purpose of this channel??
<Riddell> to coordinate Kubuntu development
<geneiros> can i make questions about a problem that affects kubuntu 10.10 rc
<Riddell> you can
<geneiros> i have installed since it came out the rc edition...
<geneiros> and today i noticed that my xorg went from 60mb to 140 in no time....and now it continuos to increase...now it is stable...but...
<geneiros> i have no applications other than quassel
<geneiros> it should decrease the memory used no?
<geneiros> is this the same bug that affected lucid with gems objects?
<Riddell> geneiros: I'm afraid we mostly just do KDE here, we're not the X packagers
<geneiros> ok...
<ScottK> geneiros: You might try in #ubuntu-x
<geneiros> ok...thanks ScottK
<ScottK> Riddell: I can verify the don't crash if the free space test fails fix works.
<Riddell> oh good
<Riddell> ScottK: unfortunately the -im unset idea didn't work
<Riddell> going to try again using an environment variable
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> another idea would be to show a text area at the start then hide it, that'll load the input plugin before qt gets upgraded
<Riddell> this may be an all nighter...
<ScottK> OK.  I think I have room now ....
<ScottK> Riddell: Is the "show terminal" option supposed to be grayed out?
<Riddell> ScottK: it is during the download, there's nothing to show at that stage
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> All good then.
<Riddell> but the "show a text area at the start" option would involve showing and hiding that at the start to get the im plugin loaded
<ScottK> adept_manager: no process found
<ScottK> adept_updater: no process found
<ScottK> Looks like some old code still in there.
<ScottK> Riddell: Assuming my verification works out, what would you think of going ahead and copying the current workaround to -updates even though you may get a better one later?  That way people who upgrade in the mean time don't get busted upgrades.
<Riddell> ScottK: that's fine
<ScottK> OK.  Just about done downloading packages.   I'll let you know how it goes.
<Riddell> proofreaders needed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Riddell> ScottK: I take it you changed the release update prompt from LTS to normal?
<ScottK> Riddell: I just ran the upgrade tool
<Riddell> ScottK: you need to edit a conffile to get the prompt
<ScottK> Oh.
<Riddell> edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Riddell> set prompt=normal
<Riddell> do not use an upper case character
<ScottK> At this point, I'm past the point of no return.  It will be what it will be.
<ScottK> I never seem to get past an upgrade without getting prompted for something, so I'm sure it'll come up.
<Riddell> ScottK: well you can just edit it now on the command line
<ScottK> IM
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Done
<will_1987> Riddel: Upgrade page looks fine to me
<will_1987> opps missed an l on your name, its late :)
<Riddell> thanks will_1987, tab completion is a useful habit to use on IRC :)
<will_1987> Ohh didnt realise that, never really used IRC before
#kubuntu-devel 2010-10-10
<Riddell> claydoh: ping
<Riddell> claydoh: I'm copying the FinalDraft over to kubuntu.org, do let me know what sections you plan to edit still
<claydoh> Riddell: good timing, just got home and am working on the last bits notfilled in
<claydoh> Riddell: I don't have any text for the kde4.5.1 section yet, and need to copy over text/images and edit the other sections
<Riddell> claydoh: thanks, I'll keep a watch for your changes
 * claydoh needs to work less hours at work sometimes :)
<Riddell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu now final, proofreading needed
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you want anything in there about conffile prompts?
<Riddell> ScottK: depends on how well we got on with these potential fixes
 * ScottK nods
<Riddell> hmm, spot the mistake on http://www.kubuntu.org/
 * Riddell fixes
<ScottK> 1 days left is not proper English, but I suspect that's not what you're after.
<ScottK> Looks like all the feature tour screen shots are with the old font.
<ScottK> The 4.5.2 announcement for 10.10 is sort of correct, but misleading.
<Riddell> it did say "out now" instead of "1 days left"
<Riddell> better bad grammer than early release announcements
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Certainly.
<Riddell> awooga!
<ScottK> Upgrade fix?
<Riddell> XMODIFIERS='@im=unset' fixes the DistUpgrade bug
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> no it doesn't
<Riddell> it just delays it until you click on the text area
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> ScottK: has your upgrade got to showing the conf change dialogue yet?
<ScottK> Didn't get that far yet.
<Riddell> guess I'll do a new lucid install and try again with some show/hide of a text area at the start
<Riddell> sigh
<ScottK> Just started setting up phase.
<ScottK> Going to dinner.  Maybe it'll be here when I get back.
<Riddell> eat well
<phoenix_> -*-
<ScottK> Riddell: Works.
<Sput> Riddell: well, it certainly is 10/10/10 in south africa already :)
<jjesse> its a bit silly watching #ubuntu-release-party
<Riddell> ScottK: button successfully disabled?
<Riddell> jjesse: occationally one has to mingle with the proletariat
<claydoh> Riddell: notes look to be done, I hope - unless there are new Known Issues I have missed
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  It's there, but disabled.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok, so we can copy that over to maverick-updates
<ScottK> Let me finish the upgrade (close)
<Riddell> claydoh: thanks, I'll copy that over to kubuntu.org
<claydoh> should i copy the page to Final/Kubuntu, or just redirect ? the ubuntu release notes for Kubuntu point to the FinalDraft page
 * claydoh should study all things wiki
<claydoh> of course I could just rename it too
<ScottK> Rebooting.  Hopefully brb.
<Riddell> claydoh: edit the ReleaseNotes wiki page to point to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release
<ScottK> Riddell: Back.  I'm prepared to call it a success.
<claydoh> Riddell: the Ubuntu release notes? that page is immutable, will have to contact th author
<Riddell> claydoh: try logging in
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy
<claydoh> Riddell: hah, thought i was
<Riddell> claydoh: or use the wiki.kubuntu.org domain
<ScottK> Riddell: The Quassel icon doesn't get turned off on upgrades.
<claydoh> Riddell: done
<Riddell> ScottK: please report dist upgrade test on bug 656876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 656876 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "distupgrade crashed during conf file change review" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656876
<ScottK> Riddell: Just did it.
<ScottK> Also put a pass in for Kubuntu Upgrade i386 on the ISO tracker.
<ScottK> The font takes some getting used to.
<jjesse> so this new font is default on a fresh install of kubuntu 10.10?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> proofreading needed for those with access https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release
<Riddell> ScottK: my show/hide a text area at the start idea didn't work so I think we'll have to go with no show more for conffile changes
<Riddell> I'll add a release note and not to the upgrade page
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I think it's reasonable, it just needs a really good release note.
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> s/not/note/
<Riddell> annoying that, I expected it to work
<Riddell> bloody input methods, nothing but trouble, mumble
<Riddell> ScottK: for this release note, how does someone look at the conffile change manually?
<Riddell> ah got it, it's called FILE.dpkg-new
<ScottK> yes.  then one uses diff ...
<Riddell> damn, now I need a screenshot
<Riddell> so screenshow of conffile needed, am doing virtual machine upgrade for that
<Riddell> also don't have anything to put on the front page banner on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> but I'm sure something will turn up
<claydoh> is there a particular reason/issue for not having 4.5.2/koffice beta/etc for Lucid?
<claydoh> something i can use to respond to the masses when asked
<ScottK> claydoh: You mean maverick?
<ScottK> 4.5.2 was released after we were in final freeze.
<claydoh> besides that :)
<ScottK> Oh.  Because 101010 = 42.
<claydoh> ok that one works :)
<Riddell> claydoh: we're not going to put a beta into the final release
<claydoh> no, not having these for lucid
<claydoh> "There are no packages planned for Kubuntu 10.04 LTS"
<Riddell> oh, no time, busy with the maverick release
<Riddell> and if you want the latest software, you should be using the latest release
<claydoh> well my guess was correct then :)
<claydoh> on both counts
<claydoh> you wouldn't belive how many people want to install new software --- without installing new software, if that make any sense
<Riddell> yeah I know, more packagers needed
<jjesse> does the kde ublog applet actually connect to twittwer on maverick? 
<jjesse> oooo a new version of update-manager :)
<ScottK> jjesse: It does.
<on3_g> Riddell: do u need packagers?
<jjesse> ScottK:  it hasn't updated all day for me for some reaosn
<ScottK> jjesse: Just did updates to both Twitter and Identi.ca.
<Riddell> on3_g: sure, we always need packagers
<jjesse> wierd it just updated
<jjesse> and started showing my feed
<ScottK> jjesse: You just needed to believe.
<jjesse> apparently]
<on3_g> Riddell: i wanna start to help with packaging
<Riddell> on3_g: great
<Riddell> on3_g: people would like the koffice beta, kdevelop RC and the whole of KDE SC 4.5.2 backported
<Riddell> none of which are easy jobs
<Riddell> and I'm afraid I'm zonked and about to go to bed so not able to do any tutoring tonight
<Riddell> but do stick around
<Riddell> kdevelop RC probably the easiest of those if you want to start and know what you're doing already
<on3_g> Riddell: ok i will look for more info and start to work
<master> ScottK: so there's no goal to be debian free?
<ScottK> master: I don't see a reason to want that.
<vorian> as a long term goal
<ScottK> No.  It's in our interest not to fork.
<vorian> it would be cool to stand on ones own two feet
<ScottK> It's cooler to have great stuff to deliver.
<vorian> true
<vorian> I was seriously posing the question
<vorian> There are things about debian, just like ubuntu, I'd like to see go away
<ScottK> I don't think inheriting from Debian stops us doing stuff we want to do and we get great benefit from it.
<vorian> true
<vorian> ok - passing thought thwarted
<vorian> thanks for the chat ScottK 
<vorian> it is interesting to see there is ZERO difference in the nazi tactics of the ops team
<vorian> I thought that was supposed to change
<ScottK> vorian: That's not really what this channel is here to discus.
<vorian> k
<dasKreech> Debian Free?
<dasKreech> :-(
<dasKreech> http://identi.ca/conversation/54528951#notice-54993851
<RoozbehOnline> hi Riddell
<ulysses> It's october 10th, 10 hour 10 minutes!
<Tm_T> lies
<Tm_T> it was 1 hour ago (;)
<ulysses> not in Central European Summer Time ;)
<Riddell> Kubuntu 10.10 podcast!  http://webbaverse.com/media/kdemu-0x0014
<apachelogger> Riddell: I really think your capture settings are wrongish ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: if only I knew how to fix them
<Riddell> it doesn't help that skype keeps changing the capture volume of my microphone
<apachelogger> well, that is just fine, I think you need to reduce the volume of the capture mixer itself
<apachelogger> to me it sounds like skype changes the mic volume while the caputre remains the same making for an overall too loud signal from capture
<apachelogger> just a guess though
<Riddell> what's the difference?
<mfraz74> Riddell: does disabling the 'allow skype to change volume' setting help?
<Riddell> mfraz74: it probably would but I didn't have time for the recording
<mfraz74> Riddell: will listen to the podcast later hopefully
<Riddell> or rather gamaral didn't, he had a flight to catch
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not exactly sure how those two mixers are connected to each other but I would guess that mic is the actual input while capture is a software mixer, which would make a too high caputre volume a software amplifier for mic I guess
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, maybe
<Tm_T> jussi01: have you noticed we have flags up to celebrate new Kubuntu release?
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty : Past, Present and Futur : I think we should have something like that early on
<Riddell> apachelogger: what for?
<apachelogger> Riddell: to see how far we have come
<Riddell> ok, put it down
<apachelogger> debfx: kpk should issue an update of the sycoca *before* displaying apps one just installed and one might start now, seeing as it provides immediate access to the apps it should make sure that the sycoca was updated
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> dantii not here ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: consider that a work assignment :)
<apachelogger> hm, qtcreator 2.1 beta
<Riddell> so...  any ideas what to put on the banner on kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> <3 Freedom <3
<apachelogger> Riddell: what banner would that be?
<Riddell> the one that currently has a 10.10 1 day to go pic on it
<Riddell> preferably ideas in the next 15 minutes please :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: the maverick meerkat has arrived
<apachelogger> Kubuntu 10.10 - A New Dimension of Awesome
<ROSHA> hi Riddell
<ROSHA> Riddell: happy kubuntu release :D
<Riddell> thanks ROSHA 
<Riddell> 10 minutes to go...
<ROSHA> Riddell: im downloading from torrent :D
<ROSHA> Riddell: did Daniel Holbach speak about me with you ?
<Riddell> ROSHA: me mentioned someone would say hi
<Riddell> ROSHA: you're into artwork?
<ROSHA> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> you have 5 minutes to make a banner for kubuntu.org :)
<ROSHA> :D
<ROSHA> Riddell: sure
<ROSHA> Riddell: with what title ?
<neversfelde> from 10 minutes to 5 in 2 minutes
<neversfelde> that's fast
<ROSHA> hi neversfelde :)
<neversfelde> hi ROSHA
<ROSHA> neversfelde: how aree you man ? :D
<neversfelde> fine, how are you?
<ROSHA> neversfelde: not bad , just alive :)
<Riddell> ROSHA: "Kubuntu 10.10"
<ROSHA> Riddell: do you have any slogan ?
<neversfelde> ROSHA: hehe
<ROSHA> Riddell: what size ? like this in web site ?
<Quintasan> \o/
<Riddell> ROSHA: 500x250 I think
<ROSHA> Riddell: im working on it :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ad UDS ... "samba sharing" ... maybe we should expand that to sharing in general I recon sharing right from your desktop is a very important thing to do, e.g. uploading pics to facebook or flickr
 * Riddell rolls a drum
<Quintasan> ITS PARTY TIME!
<phoenix_> thank you all for your valuable efforts
<Riddell> whee! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release
<Riddell> party music on!
 * Riddell hugs apachelogger 
 * Riddell dances with Quintasan 
 * Quintasan turns on neon lights
 * Riddell lifts neversfelde into the air
 * nigelb torrents kubuntu this time
<ROSHA> Riddell: follow my previous artworks from my blog : http://roozbeh.us and also via planetkde.org
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Do not read past this - today is party day - 10.10!!! Congrats, thanks, hugs and kisses to everyone \o/ \o/ \o/ |||| Not Party releated foo: | what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | test final candidate images http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
 * apachelogger hugs everyone and gets out the champagne
<Nightrose> \o/
 * Riddell pours Nightrose some of apachelogger's champagne
<Nightrose> yay :D
<apachelogger> uhhh :D
<apachelogger> now if we had a proper party bot... ^^
 * Nightrose could invite the insanity :D
<neversfelde> :)
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> oh no!
<Nightrose> insanity: order party for everyone
 * insanity is going to his secret storehouse to get party for everyone - might take some time.
 * insanity is back and slides party down the bar to everyone
<Riddell> it's insanity 
<Riddell> this channel is going to be like one of those crazy amarok channels!
<Nightrose> hmmmm looks like she lost the party plugin :(
<Riddell> maybe amarok developers are getting calmer in their old age :)
<Nightrose> lol
<Nightrose> never
<Riddell> apachelogger, Nightrose, Quintasan, neversfelde, ROSHA, nigelb: hey, let's all group hug sabdfl when he's not expecting it
<Nightrose> :D
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> fullack
 * apachelogger is all for group hugs
<neversfelde> hehe
<Riddell> sabdfl: group hug!
<Quintasan> sabdfl: group hug!
<sabdfl> i'm in :-)
 * nigelb hugs sabdfl and everyone!
 * Tm_T huggles all, how unsuspectful
<jussi> Im in!
<sabdfl> well done team kubuntu
 * Nightrose hugs sabdfl
<sabdfl> tight, tough cycle, but you pulled it off
 * apachelogger proposes a group hug of the whole channel :D
 * apachelogger hugs sabdfl and everyone else too
 * Quintasan hugs #kubuntu-devel
<jussi> apachelogger: you do know Im going to hug you at UDS?
<Nightrose> be afraid!
<Nightrose> :D
 * Nightrose wishes she could come too - but alas i'll be enjoying SF instead ;-)
<Riddell> and remember, jussi is Finish, he'll probably hug you straight out of the sauna
<Nightrose> Riddell: ewwwwwwwww :P
<jussi> actually, Im an aussie :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> sticky hugs
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> :P
<Nightrose> jussi: that doesn't count
<Nightrose> apachelogger: don't get any ideas°
<jussi> Nightrose: how so?
<jussi> lol
<Nightrose> jussi: you've been there long enough to get sauna assimilated
<jussi> ha!
<Riddell> Nightrose: ooh SF, we'll be in the same country, you can come over for a drink in the evening
<jussi> hhahahahahhaah
<Nightrose> Riddell: haha
<Nightrose> actually i'll be in boston first
<Nightrose> then MV/SF
<nigelb> dang, US of A didn't let me in or else I'd be meet you all at the end of the month
<nigelb> *meeting
<Riddell> Tm_T: was it desktop or alternate powerpc ISO you tested?
<Tm_T> Riddell: desktop
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how come insanity forgot how to party?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: dunno
<Riddell> apachelogger: I told you, the amarok devs are getting old, settling down, no more parties for them
<apachelogger> nigelb: which is why one should not have conferenced in the USA I suppose :(
<Riddell> but it's OK, they can join the Kubuntu parties!
<apachelogger> Riddell: no more spunk :(
<Nightrose> Riddell: very kind of you ;-)
 * apachelogger travels to the lands of ~/src/svn/
<nigelb> apachelogger: yes, agreed.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maybe the parser is foobar
<apachelogger> clearly the rbotbar code is of so poor design it makes my head spin
<dmatt> is it just me, or links to torrents on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download do not work (except DVD)?
<apachelogger> it was like the second thing I ever programmed I think ^^
<apachelogger> insanity: order party
 * insanity gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * insanity turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<insanity> apachelogger: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * insanity starts shaking her tight ass
<apachelogger> there we go
 * apachelogger dances with insanity
<Nightrose> Oo
<Nightrose> insanity: you're back! :D
<insanity> hey, Nightrose :D
 * Nightrose pets insanity
<apachelogger> Nightrose: does amarok have visualizations yet?
<Nightrose> i think thecrasher was working on something but not sure
<apachelogger> so I have heared, not seen much yet though ^^
<apachelogger> probably just rumours to keep the users at bay, eh? :P
<Riddell> Mamarok: welcome to the party!
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Do not read past this - today is party day - 10.10!!! Congrats, thanks, hugs and kisses to everyone \o/ \o/ \o/ |||| Not Party releated foo: | what to do for Natty? http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSNatty | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6
 * Riddell puts a party hat on hunger 
<hunger> Hi Riddell.
<Riddell> hunger: how's 10 10 for you?
<hunger> Riddell: I am using it since the archives became available... so no change:-)
<hunger> Riddell: You guys forgot to break my x installation two times which you did every ubuntu release I ever tried before... so it went rather well.
<Riddell> mgraesslin: hear that?  must try to find more breakage in X drivers in 4.6!
<mgraesslin> :-P
<mgraesslin> I have hear a nice breakage with 4.6 and nouveau driver which is not yet present in 4.5
<mgraesslin> so we are working on it
<apachelogger> <3
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: shame I'm using closed binary drivers ):
<mgraesslin> I installed nouveau today again to fix that regression
<mgraesslin> I would use nouveau only if it would support power management
<apachelogger> same here with radeon
<apachelogger> especially since my GPU fan sounds like a helicopter on highest setting ^^
<Riddell> good thing Intel isn't broken.. oh wait
<apachelogger> :D
 * apachelogger ponders reinventing likeback
<yofel> about http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block : it says "Choose which version of Kubuntu 10.04.1 LTS you would like to download:" and then shows 10.10 and 10.04, that somehow doesn't make sense..
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, should you run into teo some time, tell him that ruphy forces me to make likeback a proper library and that he should send me a list of things he would require for amarok of such a library
<Nightrose> apachelogger: feel free to tell him in the other channel ;-)
<apachelogger> ah
<ROSHA> Riddell: you can use this banner for web site :) : http://imagebin.ca/img/UCFhcSz.png is it OK ?
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, data centre is hammered, hard to update
<Riddell> ROSHA: lovely, can you do it with the Ubuntu font?
<ROSHA> yes
<ROSHA> Riddell: can you send me the font ?
<ROSHA> oh i have it :)
<ROSHA> dont send :p
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, the news timestamp stays 09 oct, supposedly you should set it to 101010101010
<apachelogger> s/stays/says
<Riddell> ROSHA: how's it doing?
<Mamarok> Riddell: we are partying at the Munich Nokia office in the OVi sprint :)
<Mamarok> greets form the other KDE folk :)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: hug them for me (:
<ROSHA> Riddell: it's finished....
<ROSHA> Riddell: sorry im at work and im a bit busy....
<ROSHA> Riddell: but it's finished ;)
<Riddell> working on a Sunday?  it's as bad as canonical :)
<ROSHA> Riddell: :D
<ROSHA> Riddell: here in iran sundays is second day of the week
<ROSHA> Riddell: our weekend is friday :p
<persia> Only Friday?
 * persia would expect most folk to get Thursday off also
<ROSHA> persia: yup
<persia> Oh my!
<ROSHA> persia: are you iranian ? 
<persia> I'm not.
<ROSHA> persia: you nick name is a iraninan name :)
<ROSHA> your
<persia> No, it's a Roman word to insult Iranians that has been adopted as an identity in the past 30 years for complex sociohistorical reasons, but sorta, yeah :)
<ROSHA> wow :D
<Riddell> ROSHA: where can I find the image?
 * persia means no insult, really
<ROSHA> Riddell: you can use each one do you like : http://imagebin.ca/img/uwCRfVgQ.png  &&  http://imagebin.ca/img/JWcsyu0.png
<ROSHA> Riddell: the fonts are diffrence
<Riddell> lovely
<Tm_T> ROSHA: nice (:
<ROSHA> Tm_T: your welcome :)
<Tm_T> funny how 10.10 announcement in kubuntu.org is dated almost 13 hours ago (:
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ :P
<apachelogger> told ya
<ari-tczew> Tm_T: because being late is a bad trait
<Tm_T> and being way early might mislead people (:
<shadeslayer> hmm.. so i have no plasma-desktop... 
<Tm_T> considering we advert release being happened 10:10:10 and not several hours before that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what did you do now?
<ROSHA> Riddell: this banner is for kubuntu.org index or announcment ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no idea .. i just logged in and no plasma-desktop :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug report 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1958583
<apachelogger> dear mr. plasma, where have you gone?
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release updated
<shadeslayer> also, plasma-netbook works fine 
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_notifications.so
<Riddell> ROSHA: ^^ also will do front page now
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should get dbg symbols and trace that properly
 * Tm_T huggles Riddell
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: seems a bug in the notification plasmoid kills plasma
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats what im doing, but itll take some time
<shadeslayer> Need to get 222MB of archives. < :(
 * apachelogger still does not quite understand why they do nothing about one plasmoid being able to drag down the whole friggin desktop
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any way to remove that plasmoid from plasma right now?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> most likely it has to do with the config
<apachelogger> so moving the plasma-desktop-appletrc out of the way should do the trick
<apachelogger> or plasma-applet-desktoprc, something like that
<shadeslayer> my desktop looks like chromium OS right now -.-
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> lets us make a chromium OS edition :D
<shadeslayer> :P
<ROSHA> Riddell: great ;)
<apachelogger> imagine the money we can make
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> \o/ i haz desktop again
 * apachelogger wonders what is on for lunch today
<Quintasan> liquid bread?
<apachelogger> nah
<nigelb> heh, "This phenomena happens just 12 times a year: Americans write the date correctly."
<apachelogger> we had champagne earlier
<apachelogger> uh, idea, ... Kaiserschmarrn ...
<nigelb> apachelogger: hrm, what is that?
<shadeslayer> when did we release?
<apachelogger> wp:kaiserschmarrn
<nigelb> 10:10:10 BST
<nigelb> err UTC
<apachelogger> ~wp:kaiserschmarrn
<apachelogger> ~wp kaiserschmarrn
<insanity> Results for kaiserschmarrn: 1. Kaiserschmarrn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaiserschmarrn | 2. Kaiserschmarrn – Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaiserschmarrn | 3. File:Kaiserschmarrn-mitPreiselbeeren.jpg - Wikipedia, the free ...: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kaiserschmarrn-mitPreiselbeeren.jpg
<insanity> [3] This is a file from the Wikimedia Commons. Information from its description page there is shown below. Commons is a freely licensed media file repository. You can help.
<apachelogger> ah, there we go
<shadeslayer> :O
<nigelb> shtylman: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-October/000139.html
<shadeslayer> we have insanity \o/
<ROSHA> Riddell: if you would like , i can contribute with kubuntu developers in artworks and wallpaper of kubuntu 11.04 and also unique plasma desktop confuguring....
<nigelb> which insane person named the bot insanity
<apachelogger> nigelb: it might have been markey
<apachelogger> insanity dates way back
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> nigelb: question is ... what time was it released :)
<nigelb> shadeslayer: look at the timestamp of that mail?
<nigelb> apachelogger: that kaiser thingy looks taisty
<shadeslayer> aww
<shadeslayer> one hour late
<Riddell> ROSHA: fooey, too large for the front page, needs to be only 160 high I think
<apachelogger> nigelb: it is
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i was looking for time at the bottom
<nigelb> shadeslayer: it was on time per UTC
<mgraesslin> though I am not from Austria I can confirm that Kaiserschmarrn is very tasty :-)
<ROSHA> Riddell: for header ?
<shadeslayer> oh great then
<Riddell> ROSHA: yes
<ROSHA> Riddell: wait :)
<ROSHA> Riddell: 500x160 is sutable ?
<ROSHA> Riddell: or 600x 160 ?
<ROSHA> Riddell: the header is 944x230.....
<ROSHA> Riddell: im working on this size
<shadeslayer> wow
<shadeslayer> ubuntu.com is pretty laggy :P
<Riddell> ROSHA: 600x 160 should be good
<Riddell> shadeslayer: something must be going on
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ROSHA> Riddell: i think we can replace the banner with main header , this ====> http://www.kubuntu.org/themes/kubuntu10.04/images/bg.jpg
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: something fishy, almost like some new ubuntu release...
 * Tm_T hides
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell> ROSHA: I don't have access to that, it needs a sysadmin change so it's not practical for today
<shadeslayer> my point was... kubuntu.org was quite fast
<ROSHA> Riddell: ok, im working on 600x160
<shadeslayer> which either means : 1) not alot of users on kubuntu.org or 2) we have better web server
<shadeslayer> ill be going with 2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please see bug 654236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654236 in choqok (Ubuntu Lucid) "SRU : Please release choqok 0.9.85 for lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654236
<Riddell> reminds me
<Riddell> ROSHA: how do you pronounce Choqok then?
<shadeslayer>  Is it possible in any way to just backport the move to oauth?  :: uh .. i dont understand that  part
<Riddell> means can you patch in the oauth support instead of doing a whole new release
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer> well... itll be a huge patch :P ... and i wont be able to do it 
<shadeslayer> so essentially no ...
<ROSHA> Riddell: we pronounce choqok like this : choghok
<ROSHA> Riddell: ch like sCHool
<ROSHA> Riddell: k like KDE :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you know about #klluminati  ? :D
<shadeslayer> and did you see the solid song? :P
<ROSHA> Riddell: for gh we have not pronounce in english
<ROSHA> Riddell: gh like R pronounce in french
<ROSHA> Riddell: like metRO pronounce in french :)
<ROSHA> metRo
<Riddell> I may need a recording :)
<ROSHA> Riddell: :D
<ROSHA> u ;)Riddell: I'll record this pronounce and send yo
<ROSHA> Riddell: I'll record this pronounce and send you ;)
<Riddell> ROSHA: do you know if there's any good white water canoeing in Iran? I just read a book about how good Iran is for skiing but I'm more into rivers myself
<shadeslayer> markey: i cant produce that widget issue any more ...
<shadeslayer> in amarok, did you do something? LD
<ROSHA> Riddell: i didnt hear about this
<ROSHA> Riddell: im living in isfahan, center city of iran
<ROSHA> Riddell: maybe in south or north of iran the peoples know about this :)
<ROSHA> Riddell: put this banner in kubuntu.org header : http://imagebin.ca/img/X-PDxL.png
<ROSHA> Riddell: put this banner in kubuntu.org header : http://imagebin.ca/img/X-PDxL.png
<shadeslayer> ROSHA: thats a bit small i think
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: how so?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: he means the entire Blue Background right?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> oh.. just place that image on top of the blue backgroud ?
<shadeslayer> like the counter
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I think so yes
<shadeslayer> ah ok then
<ROSHA> this banner will place in middle of header 
<Riddell> ROSHA: voila! http://www.kubuntu.org/
<persia> Ooh, Shiny!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: possibly position it in the middle ?
<ROSHA> Riddell: i think the header is not sutable for this banner
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've no idea how
<shadeslayer> yeah, im looking how to do it too :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: probably needs some change to the stylesheet which is part of the theme and not easily changed
<shadeslayer> probably yes
<ROSHA> Riddell: do you have webmaster/web designer for kubuntu.org ?
<Riddell> ROSHA: ofirk and sheytan
<Riddell> (who aren't around just now)
<real_ate> congrats on the new release btw ;) 
<real_ate> but i do have a question (how the work just continues!!) .. does anyone know if there is someone working on KDE gdm integration? 
<real_ate> I have found 2 (possibly unrelated) bugs in the ubuntu launchpad but they haven't been really touched since feisty! 
<apachelogger> real_ate: no
<apachelogger> also I am not sure what you mean by integration
<real_ate> apachelogger: kde wasn't upgraded to use the new gdm protocol 
<apachelogger> there is a protocol?
<real_ate> and is unable to switch users, shutdown etc
<real_ate> well i think its now using dbus or something 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if you use gdm with KDE, you cant shutdown and stuff from menu
<real_ate> ... i'm looking into it 
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> you need to logout > shutdown
<apachelogger> real_ate: #kde-devel
<apachelogger> that is of particularly little concern to kubuntu really
<real_ate> ??
<apachelogger> kubuntu comes with kdm, not gdm?
<real_ate> apachelogger: i'm surprised at your statement... 
<apachelogger> how is that?
<real_ate> apachelogger: but if you install kubuntu-desktop from inside ubuntu 
<shadeslayer> real_ate: it drags in kdm and asks you which you want
<Riddell> real_ate: he just means it should be fixed in KDE to get the fix into kubuntu and other distros
<ulysses> real_ate: then it ask whether you want to use kdm or gdm
<real_ate> yes yes i know all this 
<apachelogger> real_ate: my point is, there is no point in working on this on a kubuntu scale since it affects KDE at large
<apachelogger> hence it needs to be resolved in KDE
<real_ate> my surprise isn't important now, you make a good point on kubuntu using kdm 
<markey> shadeslayer: what widget issue?
<real_ate> apachelogger: yes yes i understand your point now :) thanks
<shadeslayer> markey: amarok widget issue
<shadeslayer> the lyrics widget to be precise 
<apachelogger> in any case the problem would be finding someone who actually cares to implement this
<real_ate> apachelogger: that would be me
<apachelogger> or align KDM with GDM so that any combination works
<apachelogger> since I suppose using GNOME with KDM causes exactly the same problem
<real_ate> I was just checking if any of you guys who straddle KDE and ubuntu haven't started working on it so I don't duplicate work 
<real_ate> apachelogger: using gnome with kdm is WAY worse! 
<real_ate> unusable 
<Riddell> real_ate: nope but if fedora already has a patch worth checking with rdieter 
<real_ate> Riddell: i'm trying that patch first
<real_ate> seeing if i can get it to work against the ubuntu source 
<real_ate> and starting from there 
<real_ate> and working back upstream 
<apachelogger> real_ate: maybe you really should try to get the KDM and GDM people to come up with a common specification for DM stuff
<apachelogger> so that KDE works with GDM and GNOME with KDM when both GDM and KDM implement the specified behaviours and interfaces
<apachelogger> the better part of the problem probably is that GDM derived from XDM (upon which both are based I recon) whereas KDM as I understand it stuck with comatibility with XDM
<Riddell> I suspect that GDM and KDM maintainers aren't always the cooperative sorts
<real_ate> apachelogger: well i think that sort of stuff is called for at the next desktop summit 
 * real_ate will be there
<real_ate> :) 
<real_ate> Riddell: well gdm is now using dbus i think 
<apachelogger> real_ate: it surely did not hurt to maybe try get some people thinking on this topic before hand
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah ;)
<real_ate> and KDE people are really on the dbus bandwaggon 
<real_ate> apachelogger: :D 
<apachelogger> real_ate: KDM is a very special part within KDE
<apachelogger> also as I said in the backend KDM supposedly is still largely based on XDM
<apachelogger> so I am not sure the lead developer would be very much in favor of changing that, since he did not do until now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why does Download page say 32 bit as recommended?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: works for everyone if they don't know or care about bits
<persia> Well, not everyone: 6GB systems are out there, as are other architectures, but most folk.
<shadeslayer> imo we should specify why you should download 64 bit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should not
<shadeslayer> ( in cases where you have memory > 4GB )
<yofel> persia: iirc the -pae kernel supports >4GiB for 32bit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean amd64 is bad?
<apachelogger> persia: pae resolves the RAM situation
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I mean that i386 is more reliable towards compatiblity
<persia> Ah, cool.  Still doesn't help with other architectures, but that's an entirely different discussion (and those folk should know)
<apachelogger> recent example: the playstation emulator psX is linked against i386 so you'd need to spin around a bit until you get it to work
<persia> There's also still heaps of stuff that isn't 64-bit safe and needs porting.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you play http://maemo.nokia.com/videos/photos-and-sharing/ in rekonq?
<apachelogger> rekonq just froze
<hunger> Will kde 4.5.2 become available on maverick eventually?
<shadeslayer> hunger: it  might
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> it already is in PPA
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: generally yes
<apachelogger> freezes now and then
<hunger> shadeslayer: I don't like using ppa... they tend to break when I upgrade:-/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just have a white box and audio :(
<apachelogger> the flash
<shadeslayer> hunger: uh, we actually verified that the upgrade went fine
<apachelogger> ok, now it is frozen for good
<hunger> shadeslayer: I'll just wait for the narwal repos to open then.
<shadeslayer> hunger: btw we might put 4.5.2 in updates, not sure when tho
<hunger> shadeslayer: Yes, upgrading to a ppa usually works... upgrading the distro with a ppa installed did not work too well for me so far.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ need to look into that too 
<apachelogger> meh oh meh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I would not say that it is playable
<shadeslayer> hunger: ppa's are disabled when upgrading from one release to another
<apachelogger> stupid flash
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, i cant even get it to load :/
<apachelogger> if they used html5 it would be a lot better :P
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> I think the player has serious caching problems
<hunger> shadeslayer: Yes, they are, but the packages are still installed and so far tended to confuse aptitude.
<apachelogger> oh good now my gpu fan turned on
<shadeslayer> youtube+flash works fine tho
<apachelogger> that is never a good isgn ^^
<apachelogger> *sign
<shadeslayer> hahaha
 * apachelogger thinks KDE needs more kinetic scrolling
<shadeslayer> apachelogger++
<shadeslayer> kinetic scrolling++
<apachelogger> more kinetic in general
<shadeslayer> i just use rekonq over chromium for kinetic scrolling :D
<apachelogger> rekonq does have kinetic scrolling?
<shadeslayer> smoot scrolling its called
<persia> What is "kinetic scrolling"?
<apachelogger> that is a different thing
<shadeslayer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pCVrltKOGQ ?
<apachelogger> persia: when the scroll movement does not suddenly stop but sort of animated stop using an easing curve
<apachelogger> persia: http://maemo.nokia.com/videos/photos-and-sharing/ 
<persia> apachelogger, Ah, but it doesn't imply reverse axes (finger-following)?
<apachelogger> plasma widgets for example do it
<apachelogger> persia: not AFAIK
<persia> Thanks for the explanation.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if i get my N900 in time, ill bring it to UDS and then we can play with kubuntu-mobile :P
<apachelogger> also technically you can have all sorts of such fancy animations in Qt, problem is that you need to hand craft all that stuff
 * persia installed that on a phone yesterday, and was unable to figure out how to stop dialing a number
<apachelogger> the qt animations foo helps a lot though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are getting an n900?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: possibly yes... in the coming few days
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger envys shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> :>
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think you could get knut to throw some at kubuntu devs? ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: only if we go to devdays
<apachelogger> meh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you can play with mine for 5-6 days during UDS... if i get it in time :P
<apachelogger> markey: ^ can you bribe knut?
<shadeslayer> cya in a while ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, that is not a terribly long time :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> oh, choqok to the rescue
<apachelogger> what do you people think about animated wallpapers?
<apachelogger> like something shining very subtle
<apachelogger> or say if we had a wallpaper with a butterfly on it, have that butterfly fly around every once in a while
 * apachelogger always thought that for suse it would be cool to have geeko sit around in some nice woodish scene and eat insects every once in a while ^^
<persia> One could probably resurrect the old xroach code to have the gecko slowly crawl around the edges of windows or some such.
<hunger> apachelogger: animated wallpapers are nice, but only on computers I do not really work on.
<apachelogger> well, that is cheesy :P
<persia> Wasn't there something in kde-games for a while.  Automated Time Wasting Something?
<ulysses> Upgrade fail after downloading packages with error code 1. If I try to resume, it doesn't start with error code 127.
<apachelogger> hunger: well, not overly animated, just something very subtle that makes the desktop seem more alive
<apachelogger> sort of like a screensaver before the screensaver ;)
<apachelogger> persia: in kdetoys mabye
<apachelogger> all sorts of useful things there ^^
<hunger> apachelogger: If it moves, then it draws away the attention... which I hate when I work.
<apachelogger> hunger: you see the wallpaper when a window is open?
<ulysses> Great, Kpackagekit cannot be started, aptitude fails to start…
<hunger> apachelogger: But then I tend to not see the wallpaper anyway... so I would probably not care.
<apachelogger> my point exactly :P
<hunger> apachelogger: Depends. I never run anything fullscreen (exception is the netbook I use to travel).
<hunger> apachelogger: But then I usually have an IRC app, browser, terminal, etc. next to the app I actually work with, covering the area not taken by the app itself.
<persia> apachelogger, Dunno: last time I used that one was during the 20th century: it may well have been dropped in the meantime.
<apachelogger> persia: kdetoys lost quite some useless foo in the porcess of KDE4ing I think
<apachelogger> hunger: well, in any case one could turn it off
<persia> hunger, Lately, I've been experimenting with a slideshow wallpaper.  I don't see it much, but it's always a pleasant surprise when I do.
<apachelogger> but I think it would add a nice touch to the default appearance of the system
<hunger> apachelogger: If you are arguing that an animated wallpaper won't be noticable while working, then why have it at all? Better invest in cool screensavers then:-)
<apachelogger> cool screensavers imply opengl
<apachelogger> also opengl screensavers would eat the precious energy
<hunger> apachelogger: animated wallpapers will eat energy, too. They will wake the CPU.
<apachelogger> not as much as a screensaver hogging your gpu though
<hunger> apachelogger: OK, much less than running GL;-)
<apachelogger> also I think X will not redraw the area in question if it is covered by another window?
<apachelogger> not sure about that, I never know what is a myth and what is reality with X ^^
<hunger> apachelogger: X won't, but you still need to wake the cpu, do the animation, send it to x so that it can ignore it:-)
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> happy 10.10.10
<JontheEchidna> the only day when brits and usaguys can agree on what is the correct date format
<apachelogger> hunger: I think that is negligible considering knotify4 will wake up the cpu way too often anyway ;)
<persia> Nah.  Happens every month.
<hunger> apachelogger: Well, maybe you can do something clever with expose events, etc.
<persia> Plus there's the 10-10-10 vs. 10.10.10 vs. 10/10/10 argument (and it's 22/10/10 here anyway)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> hunger: well, surely something to keep in mind, but at any rate I think it would only happen every 5 minutes or so...
<apachelogger> preferrably irregular timing to ensure it is surprising ^^
<apachelogger> happy 42 to you too, JontheEchidna
<hunger> apachelogger: if you do an animation then "n times every couple of minutes".
<hunger> apachelogger: Well, it probably won't matter too much in any case.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, us archive is pretty fast for release day
<apachelogger> hunger: oh, maybe, just maybe, you could ask X if the rect that is to be redrawn is covered by a window and only if not invoke the animation to begin with
<hunger> apachelogger: True.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, because it is sunday and social people do not upgrade their system on sunday but upload pictures of their family breakfast or something ;)
<ryanakca> Congrats everybody on 10.10.10 :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: In my case, I stayed up until three playing Half Life 2, and only woke up 5 mins ago ;)
<hunger> apachelogger: and I am not representative anyway. My desktop is called "ugly" by most people:-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, I was playing LOTR BFMEII ROTWK until one ;)
<Riddell> persia: how is it 22/10/10 ?
<apachelogger> jolly boring game
<apachelogger> hunger: so you could have an ugly animation :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should really be playing amnesia though
<rdieter> real_ate: if you hadn't found it already, this is the patch you're likely after, http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=kdebase-workspace.git;a=blob_plain;f=kdebase-workspace-4.3.95-ck-shutdown.patch;hb=HEAD   
 * apachelogger is trying to get himself to continue playing for like a week without success
<real_ate> rdieter: how weird! I was JUST looking for that! :D the old like I had was on their cvs web view 
<real_ate> rdieter: cheers! 
<apachelogger> insanity: order cookies for Nightrose
 * insanity slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Nightrose.
<CIA-116> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1184492 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Fix a bug where an empty line would make its way to the bottom of the installedFilesList(). (Visible once the list is sorted)
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1184493 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DetailsTabs/InstalledFilesTab.cpp Sort the file list before insertion into the text widget. FEATURE:253751 FIXED-IN:1.1
<JontheEchidna> btw, if there are any redditors in our midst: http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/dpb8t/kubuntu_1010_released_featuring_kde_45_and_more/
<JontheEchidna> (Digg is dead, no more linux/unix section)
<Riddell> really?  boo for digg
<JontheEchidna> whereas reddit has subreddits that anyone can create, including the rather-active kde subreddit :)
<persia> Riddell, Probably about like 10/10/10 there, except with more emperors :)
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1184500 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (ChangeLog libmuon/PackageModel/PackageProxyModel.cpp) Implement sort by status/requested status BUG:249929 FIXED-IN:1.1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats a direct instance of a class?
 * shadeslayer is reading about abstract classes
<shadeslayer> so, class foo{ int foo; }; foo foo1 ?
<shadeslayer> thats a direct instance ?
<ulysses> my kubuntu maverick freezed, I can't do anyithing, I had to power off...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in a sentence please?
 * apachelogger never heared the term direct instance in context of C++
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.csharpfriends.com/articles/getarticle.aspx?articleid=72
<shadeslayer> bstract class is a class that has no direct instances, but whose descendants may have direct instances. 
<apachelogger> usually however a direct instance of a class is an instance that is most specific to that class
<shadeslayer> Abstract even
<allee> userconfig-kde4 bzr repo:  Is it okay to push trival patches directly (add tabstop and buddy to user details)  or is the policy bugreport + branch + please merge?
<apachelogger> so if you have a class C and no other class derives from C or there are n instances of derived class any instance of C is on general prinziple a direct instance of C
<JontheEchidna> allee: yeah, go for pushing patches. no need for extra beaurocracy when none is needed ;-)
<apachelogger> in other cases you could have a class D that derives from C but you interact with it as if it were a C because it inherits all properties of C
<shadeslayer> in that case its a indirect instance?
<apachelogger> in that case any instance of D would not be direct instances of C  BUT instances of C
<allee> JontheEchidna: double thx (other for #249929)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Sput> abstract classes are classes that have abstract methods, i.e. methods that have no implementation in the base classe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: instance's of C? multiple ?
<Sput> virtual myMethod() = 0;
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, you can also have one ^^
<shadeslayer> oh ok 
<Sput> an abstract class *cannot* be instantiated.
<apachelogger> n instances of C with n > 0 :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what Sput is saying is probably what the author meant to say
<shadeslayer> Sput: thats another thing im trying to find out, instantiated .. 
 * shadeslayer has never heard of that word
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also csharp != c++ :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> i wasnt looking at the example ;)
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> now see
<apachelogger> that example is also not aplicable to c++ :P
<shadeslayer> i think ive understood it
<apachelogger> in c++ a class becomes pure abstract by doing that virtual method() = 0; thing
<shadeslayer> you make a class foo, you derive foo1 from foo, but you cannot have instances of foo
<shadeslayer> that makes foo a abstract class
<allee> QT dev days: some of you already in Munich?  Plans for tonight?
<shadeslayer> and use what Sput has said :)
<Sput> I'm in munich
<Sput> shadeslayer: "intantiating class foo" means "creating an object of type foo"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/comphelp/v8v101/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.xlcpp8a.doc%2Flanguage%2Fref%2Fcplr142.htm
<shadeslayer> Sput: oh yes, i understood it after i read it all together :D
<Sput> and if Foo is a class that has abstract methods, you cannot create an object of type Foo
<apachelogger> all there is to know about abstract classes :P
<Sput> instead, you need to derive a subclass that implements the missing methods
<Sput> in Java, abstract classes are called "interface" btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that is one awesome doc you found :D
<Sput> because you specify the API (method signatures), but not actually the implementation
<apachelogger> dude whenever you want some fancy infos on some C or C++ stuff, attach IBM to your google search ;)
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<shadeslayer> which reminds me
<shadeslayer> Sput: i cant properly open *.*ubuntu.* links from quassel
<shadeslayer> for eg.
<shadeslayer> www.kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> works with konqueror :P
<shadeslayer> gives me a weird url in chromiun : /var/cache/krun
<shadeslayer> something like that
<shadeslayer> file:///var/tmp/kdecache-shadeslayer/krun/3176.0. << to be exact
<allee> Sput: any KDE/kubuntu plans for tonight beside hacking?
<shadeslayer> same thing with launchpad
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: try www.launchpad.net
<apachelogger> that works too
<shadeslayer> issue in chromium i guess then :(
<ulysses> bug 644740 still present...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe you are not properly escaping stuff?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 644740 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[GM45] GPU Hang when enabling KDE desktop effects" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644740
<shadeslayer> copy pasting links does the trick
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where?
<shadeslayer> its stock kde 4.5.2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in whereever however you are launching it
<apachelogger> cause
<apachelogger> the kruner intermediate thingies ought to contain the url to be opened
<Sput> shadeslayer: most probably not a quassel bug, check out if it works with xdg-open
<apachelogger> so that digity funk there is surely not the right name that chromium should get
<apachelogger> which makes me believe that it falls over some character in the file name
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i type www.launchpad.net in quassel and click that link  in chat window and it opens that cache stuff
<jjesse> i'm getting no problems with either launchpad oor kubuntu.org on chrome 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so why does chromium come up?
<jjesse> the one i download from google
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because ive set it as default atm ?
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> where did you set it as default
<shadeslayer> system settings -> default applications
<apachelogger> then there is where you should be looking for PEBKAC :P
<shadeslayer> PEBKAC ? :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: works fine here with chromium daily
<shadeslayer> yofel: i have the one from beta channel
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> it works randomnly now
<shadeslayer> *shrug
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISv9_2TfaeA&feature=player_embedded#!
<shadeslayer> that is one awesome wallpaper
<apachelogger> why is that?
<shadeslayer> animated wallpapers ftw :)
<apachelogger> I find that particular one rather silly TBH
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: erm.. btw... i removed that config you told me, instead of moving it, now i wonder how i reproduce the issue since now i have debug symbols 
<shadeslayer> also, is there a way you can force plasma to use raster everytime it starts up?
<CIA-116> [muon] jmthomas * 1184521 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Add a K/Ubuntu emblem to the package icon in the package view when a package is Canonical-supported.
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/uyPTu
<JontheEchidna> more direct: http://i.imgur.com/uyPTu.png
<shadeslayer> hmm .. 
<shadeslayer> nice :)
<JontheEchidna> neat thing is, due to kubuntu-default-settings, that'll be an ubuntu logo on Ubuntu systems
<JontheEchidna> yay for the alternatives system
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> hmm.. what do we have apart from wget in our download utilities
<hunger> When will the narwal repos open? /me is always bored when there is no unstable ubuntu repo open:-)
<Riddell> hunger: needs the toolchain to get uploaded first
<shadeslayer> apparently rekonq doesnt open magnet links.. 
<neversfelde> some complaints about the font :(
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: so ive heard...
<neversfelde> :(
<neversfelde> not good, we should really not change such things so late
<JontheEchidna> it's just a font. I always have changed the default font.
<ROSHA_home> hi guys
<JontheEchidna> well, until now, but :P
<shadeslayer> ->needsmorebandwidth()
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: sure, but it's not good to confront unexperienced users with it
<neversfelde> they do not like, if a font is too small after an upgrade
<JontheEchidna> we didn't overwrite existing font settings
 * apachelogger badly cut himself while shaving
<apachelogger> I am going to bleed to death
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger runs around in cycles
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: mhh, seems to be a problem
<neversfelde> I saw 4 people having problems with their font
<neversfelde> not sure, if Ubuntu font is responsible
<ulysses> system load is 67.42 and growing...
<ulysses> 6.42*
<shadeslayer> ulysses: i lol'd when i saw 67.42
<shadeslayer> load average: 0.40, 0.65, 0.67 << thats mine
<shadeslayer> mem consumption is staggering tho
 * shadeslayer hugs jussi
<shadeslayer> jussi: we wont take you to disneyland :P
<ulysses> shadeslayer: it's 11.08 now...
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> ulysses: what did you do? :D
<ROSHA_home> Riddell: are you there ?
<ulysses> upgraded from lucid...
<shadeslayer> plasma is actually taking up just 60megs now
<Riddell> ROSHA_home: hi
<shadeslayer> go go raster
<ROSHA_home> hi Riddell
<ulysses> 13.26 \o/
<ROSHA_home> how are you ?
 * shadeslayer commands ulysses system to shutdown
<shadeslayer> ulysses: restart! whats the uptime btw?
<ulysses> 15 minutes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upstream recommends choqok 0.9.90 and qoauth 1.0.1, think we can put those in maverick-backports?
<shadeslayer> :S
<ROSHA_home> Riddell: i think in next days you should start working on kubuntu 11.04
<ROSHA_home> Riddell: do you have any program for artworks (wallpaper,KDM,Ksplash, Splash Screens) and also making plasma configuration friendly ?
<ROSHA_home> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> ROSHA_home: i want custom artwork as well
<shadeslayer> but go through latest KDE masters of the universe podcast/whatever its called
<shadeslayer> also, ive talked to pinotree, he says he will deliver a awesome wallpaper in 4.6
<shadeslayer> and thats what 11.04 will ship
<ROSHA_home> shadeslayer: i have many program for kubuntu 11.04
<ROSHA_home> shadeslayer: if you like i can do those for kubunu
<shadeslayer> ROSHA_home: id say work with pinotree to get awesome artwork into KDE
<shadeslayer> that way everyone benefits
<ROSHA_home> ok
<shadeslayer> but id really like some kubuntu branding... one of the topics to be discussed at UDS i hope
<Riddell> as ever, I'm very happy with the upstream KDE artwork and don't see any reason to change it
 * DarkwingDuck agrees
<DarkwingDuck> If it isn't broke...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you like Ethias? :D
<Riddell> sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: imo we should offer one more choice apart from the default wallpaper
<shadeslayer> for that we need more space
<shadeslayer> and for that, we must shrink/kick off stuff from CD :(
<ulysses> shadeslayer: now I started with 2.6.32, seems OK
<shadeslayer> ulysses: kernel issue then?
<ulysses> shadeslayer: maybe, I hope not xorg
 * shadeslayer writes a image of chrome os onto USB
<ulysses> it freezed again...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: other wallpapers are easy enough to download, there's packages and Get Hot New Stuff.  our CDs only have space for a basic operating system, anything else is a luxury
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah agreed on that 
<shadeslayer> imo we should have a Install More KDE wallpapers from packages link
<shadeslayer> s/link/button
<Riddell> Desktop Settings does have just such a button
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not a install packages button :)
<shadeslayer> GHNS button for sure ... 
<shadeslayer> ok ill bbiab
<ulysses> shadeslayer: I updated to KDE 4.5.2 from the PPA, almost everything is OK, only the switch between windows is slow, very slow…
<shadeslayer> ulysses: intel graphics card?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pingly
<ulysses> shadeslayer: yes, an Intel GMA4500MHD
<apachelogger> lord google calls
<shadeslayer> ulysses: i think ScottK may know about the issue :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pongyly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe, need some help with KRun
<shadeslayer> im trying to implement magnet support in rekonq
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> .......
<apachelogger> .........
<apachelogger> you remember apturl?
<shadeslayer> i tried out konqueror, it tries to launch magnet links with ktorrent but fails, i cant find the code that does that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> you remember what I told you about how it is done?
<shadeslayer> i dont want to use KProcess
<apachelogger> if you had done it that way you would now not be spending time on solving a problem that really is not a problem at al
<apachelogger> l
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/TTeeDNd4 < you mean thats a bad implementation :D
<apachelogger> yes it is
<apachelogger> and I told you so
<shadeslayer> ok ... 
<apachelogger> KService/KProtocol* is what should have been used to begin with
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but doesnt this mean hardcoding the applications that can open the URL?
<apachelogger>  wah?
<shadeslayer> KService::KService(const QString & 	name, const QString & 	exec, const QString & 	icon)			
<shadeslayer> exec is the executable
<apachelogger> you ask kprotocolinfo isProtocolKnown(prot) or something like that
<apachelogger> then it goes like, yeah yeah, and then you go, well, then exec(url) or something like that
<apachelogger> and then kprotocolinfo will fiddle out on its own what to do
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the code is most likely just 3-4 lines i suppose?
<apachelogger> never done it, but in theory
<shadeslayer> uh hmm 
<shadeslayer> exec returns QString
<shadeslayer> does it start the required application too?
<shadeslayer> i think it just returns executable to start
<shadeslayer> and then you use KService?
<apachelogger> I think you would krun it or klaunch it
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> oh this sounds good
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: possibly krun and klaunch even take care of the protocol lookup foo
<apachelogger> then again you probably cannot do proper error handling beforehand
<shadeslayer> looking at klaunch atm
<apachelogger> say display a fancy protocol not supported page
<shadeslayer> i _think_ ive figured out what needs to be done, lets see if i can code it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is there a difference between what exec returns and what KLauncher::start_service_by_desktop_name will take in serviceName ?
<shadeslayer> 'serviceName' refers to a desktop file describing the service. The service is looked up anywhere in $KDEDIR/applnk and/or $KDEDIR/services. E.g. it should have the form "korganizer". :: from api
<apachelogger> protocols aint regular desktop files
<apachelogger> what exec returns is the exec field of the protocol
<apachelogger> which can be an executable OR a library
<apachelogger> see documentation
<apachelogger> or to put it the debian way...
<apachelogger> RTFM
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> and serviceName is ?
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> thats the arch way as well ;)
<apachelogger> here is the apachelogger way: I am watching Glee and aint have no time to lookup kservice foo :P
<shadeslayer> ohh.. ok wont disturb ya
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe use some code search engine and look for things using kprotocolinfo
<shadeslayer> like lxdr?
<shadeslayer> i mean, lkxr
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> lxt
<shadeslayer> forget it
<shadeslayer> im reading http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials
<will_1987> hey guys
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question: Is it possible to change the size of the panel in plasama-netbook? After I added a widget to my panel in plasma-netbook, its size has been changed. its now biger than before. Is it possible to revert that somehow?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-03
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 146 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's alive and building \o/
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately, i have to kill it because i'm heading off to college
<ScottK> yofel: Done.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I got that one.  We don't do userspace CPU management anymore, so it's invalid.
<Girly-Girl> KDE 4.7.2 packaging done?
<Girly-Girl> ohh sorry not yet released
<apachelogger> anyone here?
<GirlyGirl> apachelogger: The packaging team itself aparently not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ssup
 * apachelogger is one of the master lord packagers :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dolphin ... bug 593324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 593324 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "dolphin package should require konsole" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593324
<apachelogger> question is should dolphin recommend or suggest konsole
<apachelogger> "The Recommends field should list packages that would be found together with this one in all but unusual installations."
 * apachelogger thinks that someone who uses a builtin terminal in a file manager runs an unusual installation ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Recommends
<apachelogger> very related:
<apachelogger> dolphin also seems to have tools -> compare stuff
<shadeslayer> oh wait wait
<apachelogger> which I reckon requires kompare
<yofel> GirlyGirl: see 4.7.2 link in topic, work in progress
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yup, i'd go with recommends
<apachelogger> So, I think kompare as suggests is a given
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but how do we justify installation of a terminal app in env that possibly already have one?
<apachelogger> I mean, if I were using xfce and installed dolphin it would seem very silly to get konsole as well
<apachelogger> just to have the builtin terminal feature of dolphin
<apachelogger> yofel: what do you think?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Enhances would probably be the best fit imo
<yofel> shadeslayer: might as well make dolphin suggest it then
<apachelogger> yeah, BUT, enhances goes the wrong direction  IMHO
<shadeslayer> yofel: no i meant, konsole enhances dolphin
<apachelogger> konsole does not enhance dophin, the kpart does
<shadeslayer> uh, right, and that kpart comes from konsole?
<apachelogger> technically the kpart comes from kdelibs :P
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> then how does installing konsole fix that bug ?
<apachelogger> the problem is ... konsole would then have to enhance kile and kdevelop and god knows what
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is the runtime kpart provider
<apachelogger> the actual kpart component is not resolved until runtime, which might in fact justify enhances
<apachelogger> but as I said, it sort of goes into the wrong direction as that would require konsole to define a bazillion enhances
<apachelogger> "This field is similar to Suggests but works in the opposite direction. It is used to declare that a package can enhance the functionality of another package."
<apachelogger> about enhances
<shadeslayer> right ...
<apachelogger> so I personally would only use enhances for packages that *only* enhance one or two other packages
<apachelogger> like the dolphin vcs plugins would be a case of enhances
<apachelogger> they enhance dolphin and only that (or whatever package contains the file browser kpart if you will)
<apachelogger> anyone with an ubuntu install around?
<apachelogger> or the software center
 * shadeslayer is on OS X compiling Qt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: muon software center makes suggests show up as addons, just like enhances
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> well
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/LOEoK.png
<apachelogger> ruby and vcs plugins are suggests
<apachelogger> SO
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's ot a addon per se
<shadeslayer> *not a 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why not?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because my definition of plugin is something that you can enable/disable
<shadeslayer> something like the git/bzr plugin for dolphin
<apachelogger> it aint plugin, it is an addon :P
<apachelogger> besides, you can enable/disable the konsole feature
<shadeslayer> whats the difference between the 2? 
<shadeslayer> you ... can? O_O
<apachelogger> by adding/removing the terminal panel
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> + the terminal panel is off by default
<apachelogger> if that were not the case it would be a dep or at the very least a recommends
<apachelogger> I think suggests might make most sense
<yofel> +1
<apachelogger> because if you do not already have konsole you most definitely have another terminal app so you might not need konsole, making autoinstall thru recommends bad behavior
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats with the e's in that screenshot ? ( In "Reviews" )
<apachelogger> at the same time user friendly package manager UIs expose the suggests in very accessible manner making it easy to find and install if necessary
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if only I knew, I think there is some boldness issue with nokia pure
<CIA-130> [kde-baseapps] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20111003115157-nhlkqani8k1jyn4j * debian/ (changelog control) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-130> * Dolphin doesn't recommend kfind anymore (it is not used for search these days,
<CIA-130> but nepomuk is) * Dolphin suggests konsole (LP: #593324) - Used in the Tools
<CIA-130> [kde-baseapps] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20111003115212-xn6m6nr50ljqvof7 * debian/KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES update diff file accordingly
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we want that in 11.10?
<apachelogger> what do we do with bug 706900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706900 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "Dolphin servicemenu installation script depends ruby. Ruby is not installed as default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706900
<yofel> oh fun, aseigo's folderview patch made it partially back into 4.7.2. Or he forgot to remove the whole patch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok, i've built everything
<shadeslayer> hmm, should i install all of this as well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: suppose so?
<apachelogger> I have no idea what all of this is though 
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm having a look as wel
<shadeslayer> *well
<shadeslayer> installing is taking forever @_@
<apachelogger> you should have opted for SSD clearly :P
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> omg its done
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://cl.ly/3t0n3U0G0O3g0A0D142q
<apachelogger> wohooo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now try with uds app
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think you need to write a .xcodeproj file
<apachelogger> why is that?
<apachelogger> and what would it contain?
<apachelogger> can you upload a demo project somewhere
<shadeslayer> actually, its a entire folder
<shadeslayer> sure, give me a second
<shadeslayer> it's in the qt sources
<shadeslayer> under the examples/qmltest
<shadeslayer> qt/src/plugins/platforms/uikit/examples/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://cl.ly/0y1T160q400T3f3m0z0g
<shadeslayer> :D
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Philip Muškovac * 44 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i need to pay and join the apple dev to actually transfer a app onto a actual device :/
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Quintasan_> wendar: ping
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: pong
<Quintasan> wendar: ah nvm, got your email
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't think adding a suggests is worth it for release.  I'd add it for 4.7.2 and we'll squeeze it in for the SRU.
<ScottK> yofel: I added aseigo's folderview patch back as a distro patch.  You aren't seeing that are you?
<yofel> ScottK: I am, but half of the patch is in 4.7.2, half isn't
<Quintasan> ScottK: Any ideas about that Konsole patch we talked some time ago? That one for re-enabling text dragging
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I've patched my konsole locally (if it's the one I'm thinking of).  It turns out upstream changed it on purpose, so I think we shouldn't switch it back.
<Quintasan> Urgh.
<Quintasan> That was actually a nice feature
<ScottK> apachelogger says it's non-trivial to make it configurable.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> Feel free to install konsole from my PPA.
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is trivial
<apachelogger> it is just one member var that needs swapping based on the setting
<ScottK> apachelogger: Perhaps you could propose it for 4.8 then so we can get this solved properly.
<apachelogger> I thought you filed a bug report on this?
 * apachelogger doesnt know nearly enough about konsole code to do that sort of change
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<txwikinger> Somehow oneiric deaktop seems more unstable that natty. I have had several times when the desktop "froze" and I got bumped to the login. Not sure what is causing that so
<yofel> I got that once I opened firefox, it complained about missing libcanberra-gtk-module, and the next message in xsession-errors was "kded4: client killed"
<yofel> *once when I
<txwikinger> yeah.. it may has to do with firefox.
<txwikinger> I think it happens after firefox is starting to use 100% cpu or something like that
<txwikinger> firefox6 and firefox7 are far less stable than firefox5
<yofel> considering firefox has some X code in it I wouldn't be surprised if it could take X down
<txwikinger> yeah.. I do not understand why FF and Chromium do that.. shouldn't say use KDE/Gnome instead of directly X?
<txwikinger> well Qt/Gtk probably
 * txwikinger is too tired to think... too much work during the weekend
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 135 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 133 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> are you guys repacking stuff with xz or using bz2 ?
<yofel> bz2
<yofel> no point in using xz for most packages
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> kgetsource does everything
<apachelogger> hrrr hrrr
<shadeslayer> even upgrades kde-sc-dev-latest
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: any luck with uds app
<shadeslayer> I've been made redundant by a script
<yofel> almost, you still need to edit changelog for ppa build and make source package :P
<apachelogger> also check kde:scratch/sitter/qev
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you didn't give me that folder thingy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: packaging stuff and looking at STUN Indications right now, will have a look in a couple of hours
<shadeslayer> yofel: true that 
<apachelogger> oh trust me, you totally want to look at this now
<apachelogger> it is way too wicked
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I already started a kdepim-runtime build
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I believe *you* need to make that xcodeproject thing
<shadeslayer> i should probably look at bzr build-deb
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: really?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> look at that file
<apachelogger> looks heavily autogenerated from xcode
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have no idea how to open a project withouth that file
<shadeslayer> will look tho
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you need to create a project
<apachelogger> and then we apparently need more ifdef in main.cpp ^^
<apachelogger> or we main.mm it
<shadeslayer> main.mm is the right way i think
<shadeslayer> how does one use bzr builddeb again
<shadeslayer> with pbuilder
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> I always build a source and throw that into pbuilder
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/129769/
<apachelogger> it is a beauty, that is what this is
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what magickery is that thing
<apachelogger> qev
<apachelogger> inspired by xev
<shadeslayer> i bet you coded that with your wizard hat on
<apachelogger> why yes
<apachelogger> it does plenty of runtime enum introspection ^^
<yofel> bbl
<apachelogger> I did not even know you could do that
 * shadeslayer closes the paste before his eyes pop out
<apachelogger> turns it out is is jolly easy
<apachelogger> except for the Qt namespace enums
<apachelogger> which is why line 30 has a funny function ^^
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/129775/ 
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> the reason for line 30's function is explained at line 30 there :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<ScottK> apachelogger: The original bug report asked for it to be selectable which the maintainer 'solved' by just changing the default.  I complained in that bug that selectable would be great, so if you could provide a patch to actually do the original bug, that'd be super.
<fabo> have you heard about plasma desktop shell crashes? I'm able to 100% reproduce when I configure RTM plasma widget
<fabo> it isn't reproducible with Oneiric beta 2
<apachelogger> fabo: no reports on launchpad anyway
<fabo> apachelogger: ok, I'll try to get a backtrace and reports the bugs. thanks.
<ScottK> fabo: Please report to b.k.o (just like you would for Debian).
<fabo> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok, so i have xcode oepn
<shadeslayer> *open
<shadeslayer> i can't just directly open your project
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> big surprise
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need to create a new project
<shadeslayer> there are a bazillion of them
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://cl.ly/1O133F410p2i2C2J0y0Q
<shadeslayer> ( the last one is a empty project )
<apachelogger> you might have a template QMLApplicationViewer
<shadeslayer> yup
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> it's there in the examples
<apachelogger> make such a project
<apachelogger> or read the readme
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/4.8/src/plugins/platforms/uikit/README
<apachelogger> see 3) XCode setup
<shadeslayer> yeah, thats what i'm looking at
<micahg> hi Riddell, would it be possible to make the DMB owner of Kubuntu Dev so DMB membership doesn't grant any extra upload rights?
<maco> dmb currently grants buttloads of extra upload rights
<shadeslayer> hmm
<maco> (no i did not abuse that while on the dmb, simply noted it)
<micahg> maco: right, trying to fix :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: company identifier? like in javah : com.yourcompany.UDS
<apachelogger> shere?
<Riddell> micahg: I'm not sure I understand, how does that affect what DMB grants?
<maco> Riddell: owners dont have to be members
<micahg> Riddell: owner does not grant upload rights in a team, only membership
<maco> er yeah that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where actually :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only reference to id in the pbxproj seems to be about binary signing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://cl.ly/2Z1D2n46343o141L432q
<micahg> Riddell: being owner allows us to modify membership w/out actually being a recipient of the benefits of membership
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apparently
<apachelogger> com.ubuntu.summit.ios
<apachelogger> should be the entire identifier
<apachelogger> or you could also ditch the ios I suppose
<apachelogger> the app uses com.ubuntu.summit as identifier for configs etc.
<shadeslayer> right now it's : com.ubuntu.summit.UDS
<apachelogger> ditch the UDS :P
<shadeslayer> Product Name : UDS
<apachelogger> just use summit as name
<apachelogger> and com.ubuntu as company
<shadeslayer> Xcode adds project name to the Bundle identifier
<apachelogger> so name the project summit?
<shadeslayer> Bundle Identifier = Product Name + Company Identifier
<Riddell> micahg: why would you modify membership?
<micahg> Riddell: in the case someone needed to be removed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am being confused, just use something... if it comes out wrong we can always redo it ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> k
<maco> micahg: because they got hit by a bus?
<apachelogger> that stuff is just supposed to be xcode configs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have a nokia dev account?
<shadeslayer> mmm .. .nope
 * apachelogger ponders moving the repo to nokia code hosting
<apachelogger> it actually supports git, unlike other project management solutions we all know :P
<micahg> maco: more likely would be a project ban or something
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> "  - remove the nibs and view controller and app controller files"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: seems that stuff ends up in project.plist
<apachelogger> so we can probably edit it easily
<micahg> Riddell: we were admins before, but the membership just expired
<shadeslayer> OS X comes with a default install of emacs \o/
<shadeslayer> the command line version
<Riddell> micahg: mm, well probably the kubuntu council should work out what to do, I'm not really in kubuntu mode until next month, could you e-mail kubuntu-devel?  (or I can if  preferred)
<ScottK> Since kubuntu-dev is delegated from the DMB (it's a different situation than KC), I think it's OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: kubuntu-dev is a DMB delegation.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i don't have any of the files that the readme tells me to delete
<apachelogger> all the better I guess? :)
<shadeslayer> and neither does the plist have anything called Main nib file
<shadeslayer> yaeh
<micahg> Riddell: more likely than not we woudn't be touching anything
<shadeslayer> oh theres
<micahg> and we had this ability previously, it just expired over the weekend
<shadeslayer> Main nib file base name
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://projects.developer.nokia.com/uds
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can get an account at developer.nokia.com
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> yet another account that i'll use and forget about :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> actually that is not half bad a system there
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: joined
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: username is kshadeslayer
<shadeslayer> "  - Add the Qt .a libraries, uikit platform plugin and libz (v1.2.3) to Frameworks"
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> aha
<ScottK> Looks like maybe kdepim could use another cherrypick.
<ScottK> I'd like to avoid the version bump to 4.7.2 though.
<ScottK> Anyone up for that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://cl.ly/2V2E0u463y1C0l2v2p1B >> uikit is already added
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wtf do i have to hand pick each .a file?
<apachelogger> seems so
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what all libs do you use ?
<apachelogger> declarative, gui, core, network
<apachelogger> (I think)
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should be member of the team 
<apachelogger> inital code pushed too
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: wanna be member too?
<shadeslayer> yup
 * apachelogger wonders if that site runs trac
<bambee> evening
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: now where do i find libz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: which libs?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it has no deps other than Qt
<shadeslayer> "  - Add the Qt .a libraries, uikit platform plugin and libz (v1.2.3) to Frameworks"
<shadeslayer> By uikit platform plugin, it meant the .a file for the plugin right?
<apachelogger> guess so
<shadeslayer> everything is setup
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> /Users/shadeslayer/kde/summit/../qt/src/plugins/platforms/uikit/examples/share/qmlapplicationviewer/qmlapplicationviewer.h:55:42: error: QtDeclarative/QDeclarativeView: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> clearly i did something wrong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: include path needs adding perhaps?
<apachelogger> 				HEADER_SEARCH_PATHS = "\"$(SRCROOT)/../../../../../../../qt-lighthouse-ios-device/include\"/**";
<shadeslayer> afaik i did that
<shadeslayer> ah wait
<shadeslayer> nope, didn't make a difference
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> where is QtDeclarative/QDeclarativeView in your lighthouse tree?
<shadeslayer> /Users/shadeslayer/kde/qt-lighthouse-ios-simulator/include/QtDeclarative
<shadeslayer> so i guess i need to replace device with simulator
<apachelogger> not the slightest idea
<shadeslayer> dunno, doesn't work either
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe ask in #qt-creator for eike, I think he is working on qt-creator, no idea if he hangs out on irc though
<shadeslayer> he's online
<shadeslayer> dunno if he'll reply
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: scru this
<shadeslayer> it's fricking confusing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: copy stuff from qmltest i'd say
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do whatever works :P
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Jonathan Kolberg * 382 * debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs) New upstream release
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: member of what?
<apachelogger> https://projects.developer.nokia.com/uds
<apachelogger> bulldog98: btw, I tried on windows and it built just fine
<bulldog98> apachelogger: username bulldog98
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/oNuGp.png
<shadeslayer> naice
<c_smith> hey, I have a question about Kubuntu 11.10 and a bug that is present in Kubuntu 11.04: is the Amarok bug with Ipod Nano 5G fixed with 11.10? or is that still going to be present? the bug is where users have to edit the  /lib/udev/rules.d/90_ligpod.rules file and add a line to it to get it to sync up with Amarok in Kubuntu 11.04
<apachelogger> c_smith: best get a livecd and test?
<c_smith> might as well, if I like it, might upgrade since I don't do anything that a beta would affect badly.
 * yofel wonders whose idea solid_networkmanager09_fake.so was...
<c_smith> well, better leave before I hinder the channel.
<bulldog98> is there a way to forward a gpg agent over ssh?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: what are you trying to accomplish?
<yofel> probably use his gpg agent on my server
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: signing packages at yofel’s pc
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: debsign -r
 * yofel is clueless
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: anything I have to setup for that?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: debrsign
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: debsign -r username@host:~/source.changes file
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: for yofel's server? yes
<shadeslayer> add a entry for his server in .ssh/config
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: how can I ex a command on my ssh client, when being on the server?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: run the debsign from your PC
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: but I want an shell script on yofel’s pc, to execute debsign on mine
<shadeslayer> oh, the other way round?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: that does not make sense
<shadeslayer> what apachelogger said
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes I don’t want to change the shell
<yofel> or rather server -> home -> server
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you want your pc to sign a file on yofel's server
<yofel> don't think that works...
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> which is what debrsign does
<apachelogger> you invoke the command on *your* pc
<bulldog98> but I want to tigger that form the remote pc
<apachelogger> and tell it what file to sign on *yovi's* server
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: why can't you do that locally ? :P
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> haha
<yofel> and it was yofi IIRC
<apachelogger> oh
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: because I have to change the Shell
<apachelogger> yeah, I have problems with characters like that
<shadeslayer> uh, what
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> easy peasy
<apachelogger> from a ssh session on the server
<apachelogger> back tunnel to the client (which of couse also needs an ssh server and open port)
<apachelogger> then run the commands from within that ssh session
<apachelogger> channel reusage for debrsign might be tricky though :P
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Rohan Garg * 242 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release - Drop 0001-Connect-to-the-right-object-jobView-instead-of-this.patch, applied upstream - Drop 0002-Fix-jobs-some-times-showing-empty.patch, applied upstream
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you get something running yet?
<shadeslayer> huh, i messed up versioning a bit, i accidently used ~ninja1~ppa1 for some reason :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope, i gave up
<shadeslayer> and OS X crashed
 * apachelogger cries all over shadeslayer's nose
<shadeslayer> don't ask me how, but, i managed to do that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you vnc me into your machine or something
<apachelogger> the lack of iphone proof of concept makes me rather sad
<shadeslayer> hmm, i can try, give me 20 minutes to set it up
<apachelogger> kk
<shadeslayer> it's going to be crappy btw :P
<apachelogger> like anyone cares
<apachelogger> bulldog98: btw, you should totally take over maintainership of the symbian uds ui :P
<apachelogger> it is quite a PITA to not be able to test it on a device
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 575 * debian/ (38 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-130> * New upstream release - drop upstream patches 0001-*..0034-*
<CIA-130> kubuntu_125_fix_kwin.diff kubuntu_krun_externalapps.diff
<yofel> hm, now this is an interesting plasma crash
<yofel> a) absolutely no useful stacktrace b) instead of putting one of my 2 panels with an offset from the screen edge, it just put them both on the same side, one over the other
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Jonathan Kolberg * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release * New upstream release
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how do I set an ssh key, for git ssh?
<yofel> bulldog98: should be like this I think in ~/.ssh/config 
<yofel> Host git.debian.org
<yofel> IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_dsa
<yofel> User yofel-guest
<bulldog98> yofel: I mean for developer.nokia.com :)
<yofel> change the host?
<bulldog98> yofel: no how do I tell developer.nokia.com the pub key
<yofel> good question
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeadmin] Philip Muškovac * 133 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel: found https://projects.developer.nokia.com/home/prefs/ssh_keys
<bulldog98> apachelogger: kdepim mobile is packaged
<Quintasan> wendar: please let me know if my email made it to you, I was on a crappy connection back then 
<wendar> Quintasan: yes, got it, thanks
<wendar> Quintasan: would you rather wait until you hear about the visa, or go ahead with the local option
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 145 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<wendar> Quintasan: (I've been in meetings all day, apologies for being slow)
<Quintasan> wendar: I'd go ahead with the local option. It will be faster and with a bit of luck I might come to UDS with dualbooting device :)
<wendar> Quintasan: okay, cool I'll call them tomorrow
<wendar> Quintasan: if they have too much trouble with english, I can ask Magda to help
<Quintasan> wendar: Well, let me know how it worked out with the shop. If they are babbling something about not knowing English then I'll smack them on my way there :P
<wendar> Quintasan: :)
<Quintasan> wendar: Magda? Hmm I remember hearing someone from Poland is working in Design Team. Is Magda the person I am thinking of?
 * Quintasan laments his poor memory
<wendar> Quintasan: she's in admin, rather than design
<Quintasan> Oh. I see. Well, that should do the trick anyways :)
<wendar> Quintasan: not sure about someone from Poland on the design team, I don't know all of them
<Quintasan> wendar: Well, let me know how things work out.
<wendar> Quintasan: will do
 * Quintasan goes back to writing his assignment from Polish
<Quintasan> Was due yesterday but...well...me being lazy etc.
<shadeslayer> NSString *resourcePath = [[NSBundle mainBundle] resourcePath];
<shadeslayer> Objective C looks cool
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^ that's the same for you, isn't it? :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hah, not anymore, i try and avoid going to college so that i don't get assignments :P
<Quintasan> LOL
<yofel> Quintasan: why are you apologising for being a human being btw? ^^
<Quintasan> You're even better than me now. I usually have my English homework done by my minions at school
<Quintasan> yofel: Where did I apologise? :P
<yofel> true :D
<shadeslayer> aahhhh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer finally mastered the art of getting things done without touching them - if you didn't hear there is an assignment you don't have to do anything!
<shadeslayer> yup
<Quintasan> gah, seriously - back to work this time
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's hard to keep away isn't it? :P
 * shadeslayer has a big iPhone on his screen right now
<Quintasan> Had it been maths I would have done it quickly
<shadeslayer> i hate maths
<shadeslayer> http://cl.ly/1k2i2j080c2R2z0Q271Q
<Quintasan> But it's Polish and everything is sooooooo damn interesting compared to that
<shadeslayer> Maths:Me :: Kryptonite:Superman
<Quintasan> POLISH Y U NO LOGIC
<apachelogger> bulldog98: it is?
<apachelogger> where?
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep, night guys
<yofel> gn
<apachelogger> bulldog98: ssh key is set in your account settings
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes kdepim-mobile
<apachelogger> bulldog98: https://projects.developer.nokia.com/home/prefs/ssh_keys
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I already found that, but thanks
<apachelogger> >>> apt-cache show kdepim-mobile
<apachelogger> N: Unable to locate package kdepim-mobile
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: gn
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I herd u has android app for UDS schedule
<apachelogger> wanna develop it? :P
<apachelogger> the ui that is
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdewebdev] Philip Muškovac * 100 * debian/ (4 files) * New upstream release - Add documentation pictures to kimagemapeditor.install and klinkstatus.install
<bulldog98> apachelogger: kontact-mobile is the name
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You kidding me? It's Java. I ain't touching Javaz
<apachelogger> no it is not
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> https://projects.developer.nokia.com/uds/browser/qml/android
<Quintasan> Oh, I'll consider it during the weekend
<Quintasan> QML?
<apachelogger> yus
 * Quintasan looks at docs
<Quintasan> Oh wait, two hours of Polish at Wednesday
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think I found time to read docs then
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> :D
<Quintasan> no, seriously. I usually fall asleep at those
<Quintasan> like, two hours of this incomprehensible babbling
<Quintasan> maths++
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/blinken] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalzium] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ScottK> Quintasan: Could be worse.  I'm at an all week conference for $WORK.  40 hours of incomprehensible babble.
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kamera] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<apachelogger> for some reason I just had to think of the doctor who episode where rose and the doctor watch the end of the world and for some reason the song tainted love gets played
<apachelogger> quite the moment that was
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ScottK> cyphermox: Does the KDE networkmanagement applet need a change like the one you just uploaded for the Gnome applet (the adhoc thing)?
<cyphermox> ScottK: yes, that would be a good thing, since it does appear to be affected
<cyphermox> I was looking into that
<cyphermox> (just not all that familiar with that code so it's taking me longer)
<ScottK> OK.  Great.  Glad you're working on it.
<cyphermox> can I ping you later for sponsoring?
<ScottK> You should rather ping someone else so I can accept it for the release team, but if no one else is around, sure.
<phoenix_firebrd> Does the 11.10 need a dual core processor for smooth playback of audio?
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog control gwenview.install) * New upstream release * Use wildcard in install file
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdetoys] Philip Muškovac * 97 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/korundum] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/perlkde] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 157 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork] Philip Muškovac * 122 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-04
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: Do we do any user metrics with downloads or, have the ability to do that with Kubuntu?
<ScottK> No.  Popcon is the only data I know about.
<ScottK> And you have to be very careful not to assume it means more than it does.
<DarkwingDuck> Popcon?
<DarkwingDuck> Like Debian Popularity Contest?
 * DarkwingDuck goes back to his thinking.
<DarkwingDuck> popcon.ubuntu.com I found it... But, nothing for distro...
<Daskreech> DarkwingDuck: do you mean ISOs or packages?
<ScottK> Look at popcon for kubuntu-defaults
<ScottK> err
<ScottK> kubuntu-desktop
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, for the ISOs
<DarkwingDuck> Daskreech: ^^
<Daskreech> cdimages should have some stats but I'd suspect that is highly skewed by torrent downloads
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I was worried about that.
<ScottK> Since a lot of it's done through the mirrors, we don't have anything like complete data.
 * DarkwingDuck ponders
<Daskreech> pull the torrentfor kubuntu and at any point there are something like 300 seeds so the number of downloads are likely quite high from that source
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I'm trying to figure out another way to track the information.
<Daskreech> What are you trying to get to?
<DarkwingDuck> Regional demographics.
<Daskreech> If it's accuracy then that's probably not going to happen
<DarkwingDuck> It's a math thing that I'm going for.
<Daskreech> the closest things I could think of are updates
<DarkwingDuck> I'm just trying to gather more accuate data then "best guess"
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/vW6WM.png as first start screen?
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: shadeslayer: what do ye think?
<apachelogger> mhhh my plasma exploded
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> or maybe just until initial disk cache has been obtained
<apachelogger> which would get rid of the ugly start button
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sysadmins agreed to flip the switch around release date.
<ryanakca> ScottK: To be specific, they said "Hi, I'll set the ticket to remind us to update on release."
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/xGFkq.png
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/TflUK.png
<KRF> sweet
<KRF> i used to like that look
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/vt6Y9.png
<apachelogger> it is like well sexy
<KRF> mh, gwenview, not so much
<KRF> the splitter handles had been quite ugly. now i recall that.
 * yofel_ likes the login screen though
<skfin> KDE 3 was ugly anyway
<apachelogger> KRF: it least it didn't take 30000 years to start
<apachelogger> actually this might all be nepomuk's fault to begin with
<KRF> apachelogger: yeh, that's what i still miss somewhat nowadays :(
<apachelogger> apachelogger says: back to the roots
<dpm> hey all. I've just noticed that libqalculate has got some translations in the imports queue, and it seems to be because the package is not building a translation template. However, I've noticed that there are only very few translations, so I thought before filing a bug I'd ask. Is libqalculate a package that is being maintained and we want translations for?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh, why should i press start if i already launched the app
<apachelogger> my point exactly
<apachelogger> supremacy is my name
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what could be done is, show that page ( without the start button ) for half a second and then flip it
<shadeslayer> i.e. using the flip animation thingy
<shadeslayer> and show the schedule
<shadeslayer> in that 0.5 secounds you could start fetching data and everything
<shadeslayer> *seconds
<shadeslayer> fun fact, i got a 10 year US visa
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nah, what is the point of showing it for half a second
<apachelogger> I got an all better concept
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: alright
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sort of a 'Loading' screen
<apachelogger> yeah, but there is no loading once we have a cache
<apachelogger> sec
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> dpm: I do not think libqalculate is maintained by us
<apachelogger> though it is used for some calculator stuff in KDE, not sure if that requires translations though
<dpm> apachelogger, there are a few translations, though, but the fact that there were only 4 or 5 made me think it was suspicious. If it's not maintained by you guys, I'll just ignore the translations in the imports queue
<apachelogger> well....
<apachelogger> seems someone broke pot creation
<dpm> you mean in general?
<apachelogger> up until maverick there was the following in the rules
<apachelogger> 	$(RM) intltool-extract intltool-merge intltool-update \
<apachelogger> 		po-defs/.intltool-merge-cache
<apachelogger> then it got synced from debian despite that, which probably is the reason there is no template
<dpm> oh, I see, that makes sense re: why the translations end up in needs review. What would you suggest to do on this one?
<apachelogger> not quite sure, we could re-add pot creation I suppose
 * apachelogger is not quite sure why it got synced from debian
<apachelogger> there was no sync request filed apparently
<apachelogger> seem Riddell conducted the upload
<apachelogger> Riddell: pingping
<Riddell> what what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: libqalculate was synced from debian in natty, however that broke pot creation
<apachelogger> now we have translations lingering in the import queue without template
<Riddell> so I should just add back the template creation?
<apachelogger> would be best I suppose
<apachelogger> unless you think it is not worthwhile having
<dpm> if it makes sense to have those translations in Ubuntu, I think it would be best, too
<apachelogger> there are only like 3 languages
<dpm> yeah, that's the part that made me suspicious
<Riddell> there's nothing in maverick to make translation templates
<ScottK> ryanakca: Cool.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/uds-qml4.mp4
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for initial caching there is the startup screen, after that it is instant as we have a local cache ready to go
<shadeslayer> ah cool
<shadeslayer> apacheloggther: that spinny thing is a gif? or something else?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> part of the nokia components
<apachelogger> probably a qml animation
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702219/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: don't assume i understand QML :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> it is a set of images loading into an image element animated using a numberanimation :P
<shadeslayer> frankly, i find QML weird
<shadeslayer> can't explain why, but i really find it weird to work with
<apachelogger> probably you are not thinking declarative enough
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: remember when people used to use this : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/Nokia_3310_blue.jpg
<shadeslayer> life was so much easier :P
<apachelogger> why yes
<shadeslayer> infact, i quite distinctly remember my first game of snake on that phone
<apachelogger> why? did you score 202004055682?
<shadeslayer> nope, just a measly 30
<apachelogger> 30, ha!
<apachelogger> I hope you are ashamed 
<shadeslayer> i remember it because it was something really cool at that time :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i got better at it!
<apachelogger> are you saying snake is no cool nomore?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: noth with all the fancy graphics coming out
<apachelogger> interesting fact... phones have regressed so far you cannot even play a game as simple as snake anymore
<shadeslayer> hah, true
 * apachelogger actually has a 3310 lying around here somewhere
<shadeslayer> i still have my first 1100 
<apachelogger> can it run Qt?
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> why not?
<shadeslayer> nokia didn't add support for Qt
 * apachelogger waves fist
<apachelogger> Qml debugging is enabled. Only use this in a safe environment!
<apachelogger> zomg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kgetsource doesn't show the progress when its downloading the tar
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, we should use rsync now since ftpmaster supports rsync
<apachelogger> why is that?
<shadeslayer> because it's better, mainly because it's useful for people on slow connections like me :P
<apachelogger> why is it better?
<shadeslayer> because i've yet to see scp resuming copying of files
<shadeslayer> and something is eating my xevents
<shadeslayer> i can't click on anything anymore
<apachelogger> qev to the rescue \o/
<shadeslayer> keyboard works, i can move my mouse, no clicking
 * apachelogger blames driver
 * shadeslayer blames X
 * apachelogger blames kde4
<apachelogger> kubuntu 5.04 is way more usable really
<apachelogger> also faster
<apachelogger> also sexier
<apachelogger> hrrrr
<shadeslayer> agreed
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/TflUK.png
<apachelogger> try getting such a well balanced appearnce with plasma
<apachelogger> IMPOSSIBLE
<apachelogger> and how simple theming used to be
 * apachelogger sighs
<shadeslayer> trolllooll
<shadeslayer> i can move the sidebars in quassel
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<apachelogger> I blame quassel then
<shadeslayer> yay, everything works after restarting quassel
<shadeslayer> not
<shadeslayer> Sput: quassel is eating my xevents :O
<shadeslayer> when i click the lineedit to chat in a IRC channel
<apachelogger> http://www.developer.nokia.com/gen/videos_all.xhtml?id=19fe7953-cb03-4b95-abbd-585fdae1cb8b/Interview_LiveJournal_app
<apachelogger> those finger nails are not touch enabled
<apachelogger> send in the UX designers
<shadeslayer> [ 5300.596010] chrome[2084]: segfault at ffffffff95784d68 ip 00007f7b8ffa0c08 sp 00007fff508cecb0 error 4 in libX11.so.6.3.0[7f7b8ff6b000+133000]
<shadeslayer> thats ... no words for that
<wendar> Quintasan_: I tried to call ProLine today, but they aren't answering
<wendar> Quintasan_: I'll try email
<apachelogger> wendar, Quintasan_: FWIW... if all else fails I can bring it from UDS to austria and ship it off to poland
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i had a krazy idea, try out Kubuntu 5.04 on a tablety arm device ( or whatever was the first release to have ARM packages ) :P 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not think we ever had KDE 3 on arm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like i said, whatever was the first ARM release with KDE packages
<apachelogger> but what would the point be?
<shadeslayer> for the lulz
<shadeslayer> fffffuuuuuuuuu
<shadeslayer> i thought i was in a screen and did c-a c-c
<shadeslayer> my kdepim build got terminated :/
<apachelogger> awwww
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you get anywhere with ios stuff?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not yet, was looking at moc and stuff today and it'll take some time figuring out
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it'll take some time before figuring it out correctly
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> why is that?
<apachelogger> from what I understood there is not much to figure
<shadeslayer> because i have no idea how xcode works
<apachelogger> just to moc ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah, have to generate that too
<shadeslayer> If thats it, i can do that at college tomorrow, didn't get any time today, but tomorrow's schedule is completely empty
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ARM looks weird
<GirlyGirl> shadeslayer: ARM demand will go up a bit when windows 8 comes out
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> I thought it was already very high seeing the number of devices coming out 
<apachelogger> it can go up further? :O
<shadeslayer> ^^
<GirlyGirl> Windows 8 will have a arm build as well that's wy
<apachelogger> so does windows phone 7 and yet it does not have considerable share of the produced units
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Rohan Garg * 178 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> i pity the builder which has to build kdepim
<BarkingFish> why, shadeslayer?
<BarkingFish> is it a problematic build, or just inordinately huge?
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: latter
<shadeslayer> my i7 core peaked at 86 oC and shut down X
<BarkingFish> holy [censored for the good of mankind]ing hell.  My poor P4 Xeon would catch fire then.
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
 * BarkingFish has the temptation to pull the lp source and have a go...
<shadeslayer> i find it weird that the i7 has a very low threshhold
<shadeslayer> my core2duo has a threshold of 100oC
<shadeslayer> https://gist.github.com/1261894 :P
<BarkingFish> the i7 shouldn't go to thermal shutdown until 100°C either, shadeslayer, according to google
<shadeslayer> Core 0:         +51.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: it definitely goes into shutdown at 100
<apachelogger> only some models have a critical thres of 110
<apachelogger> IIRC that is :P
<shadeslayer> yup, it clocks down everything at 86oC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why would that shutdown X though?
<shadeslayer> Core 0:       +82.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<shadeslayer> thats on my core2duo ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cores couldn't handle X at 500 MHz probably :P
<maco> shadeslayer: last time i tried one of those giant kde builds, my system ran out of disk space and killed the build
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is weird, X should cause almost no CPU load
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: huh, well, it's either X or kded
<apachelogger> more likely latter :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> good
<apachelogger> socks
 * apachelogger has a threading issue
<shadeslayer> because my X restarts and i land up in kdm
 * apachelogger never has threading issues
 * apachelogger doesn't like this one bit
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> my secondary eventloop does not want to terminate
<apachelogger> oddness
<shadeslayer> kill it with fire and semaphores ? :P
<shadeslayer> or starve it to death
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I think it is being smart
<shadeslayer> I never quite figured out the use of a 'Hyper Terminal' on a windows machine till today
<apachelogger> what is that?
<shadeslayer> interfacing serially via RS232 :P
<shadeslayer> we interfaced with a 8051 microcontroller today
<apachelogger> why would you do that on windows?
<shadeslayer> because thats what the computers in the lab run
 * apachelogger begins to think that threading a qnetworkmanager is a bad idea
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: trying to optimize downloads are we now ? :P
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is one of the first things the uds app had
<shadeslayer> oh, so why do you thread qnm?
<apachelogger> so that we do not block the UI
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> it would probably not make much difference to hold the qnam in the main event loop and just do parsing et al in the thread
<shadeslayer> maco: i usually run out of space when i build stuff in tmpfs, but that's happened only once or twice with kde4libs or some giant package
<shadeslayer> and even thats going to change after i get myself some moar RAM
<apachelogger> what is interesting though is that apparenlty I do not get a signal when the QNAM gets destroyed or something
<shadeslayer> 8 GB's of moar RAM that is
<apachelogger> meaning I cannot even abort the event loop
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you could emit one after destroying it
<maco> shadeslayer: this is why i upgraded to a 500gb hdd :P
<apachelogger> I am not destorying it
<shadeslayer> hehehe :)
<skfin> 8 GB's of RAM might be just enought to run nepomuk and strigi
<apachelogger> this all happens at app quit
<BarkingFish> sorry about that, shadeslayer 
<BarkingFish> bloody wifi is about as much use as the last ham sandwich at a jewish buffet :P
<apachelogger> so the main event loop is stuck waiting for the threadpool to finish, but it cannot because the eventloop inside is blocked until the qnam returns
<shadeslayer> skfin: it's actually more about how big a file is in your home dir
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aah
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: lol
 * apachelogger emits ponders
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> skfin: for eg. nepomuk crashed when trying to index a ubuntu ISO, and spawned new child processes while indexing the ISO
<apachelogger> I cannot
 * apachelogger has no ponders
<apachelogger> good lawd
<BarkingFish> anyway, as I said to you before I got so rudely disconnected by my wifi stick being a sod, the i7 series don't usually go into Thermal shutdown until 100°c either - the 2600K has a thermal warning limit of 90°c
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702295/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: y u not add ponders?
<yofel> shadeslayer: actually, I pity the builder that builds workspace more
<yofel> after all we build that twice
<shadeslayer> lol
<skfin> shadeslayer: U MAD?
<shadeslayer> true that
<shadeslayer> skfin: hahaha :D ... it actually consumed all 8 cores before i noticed
<shadeslayer> and then i turned indexing off
<apachelogger> nepomuk++
<apachelogger> strigi++
<yofel> shadeslayer: and you can add my poor server to that, for some reason I did the workspace build on it and it was hopelessly swapping at the end ...
<skfin> Thats more like it, nepomuk!
<apachelogger> there is nothing like good software
<BarkingFish> i might go again, i'm pulling kdepim's source to have a shot at seeing if I can destroy my PC!
<yofel> shouldn't be too hard
<yofel> ~karma nepomuk
<kubotu> karma for nepomuk: 1
<skfin> apachelogger: Yea, either the code is crap or the user experience is crap. In some cases both are crap
<shadeslayer> skfin: read trueg's blog lately?
<apachelogger> I agree
<apachelogger> if nepomuk had prn enablement it would be way better
<skfin> shadeslayer: I red that they are fixing the most annoying issues
<shadeslayer> yus
<skfin> But my coffee 'aint crap. User experience is great and I guess that the code can't be crap since there aren't any
<shadeslayer> skfin: so i guess we can hope for a better experience in 4.8 or KDE 5
<skfin> shadeslayer: Uhmm, yes. I really hope so :)
<skfin> Nepomuk, strigi and akonadi would be awesome without those performance issues
<shadeslayer> skfin: have you see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d41bmTSogA4
<skfin> And with less memory hogging
<skfin> And cpu time hogging
<apachelogger> QThread: Destroyed while thread is still running
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<skfin> And less cpu time hogging*
<skfin> And less disk i/o hogging
<skfin> shadeslayer: UHHH! That's AWEESOOOOOMEEEEEEEEEE
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> skfin: now add that to dolphin's search or to krunner
<shadeslayer> BOOM
<shadeslayer> skfin: and you know what .... it's just indexing subtitles :D
<skfin> Blah
<apachelogger> just what I need
<apachelogger> search your prn
<skfin> Not so awsome :/
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> "uhh" "ahh" "ewwwww"
<apachelogger> that will result in kinky prn
<apachelogger> \o/
<skfin> apachelogger's prn day?
<apachelogger> every day is prn day
<shadeslayer>   Uploading kdepim_4.7.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1_source.changes: 5k/6k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<shadeslayer> what
<skfin> ah, that's why kubuntu has so much packaging issues?
 * skfin hides.
<shadeslayer> they're not issues, they're features
<skfin> Ah, yes
<shadeslayer> ;)
<yofel> that error is actually a launchpad feature
<skfin> One at #kubuntu-fi had some issues with oneiric installion, fresh installion + installing upgrades = libc disappeared somehow
<skfin> That was strange
<shadeslayer> yofel: i guess thats the first feature i've seen in a while then :P
 * yofel tries to remove libc6
 * shadeslayer hides
<skfin> And neither apt or dpkg logs didnt help, only reference to libc was when dpkg removed it. There was no clear reason why
<shadeslayer> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<shadeslayer> whoa
<cyphermox> ScottK: after further checking, I can't see what I could change to help with ad-hoc on Kubuntu. everything seems in order, since you don't actual have a way to immediately defaut to the settings for ad-hoc/shared internet connection, one would just create a connection manually (and ipv6 already defaults to Disabled there)
<yofel> skfin: considering aptitude marks 175 packages as broken if I remove libc6 - that should've been somewhat impossible...
<ScottK> cyphermox: OK.  Thanks for investigating.
<skfin> yofel: Yes, and it didnt really say that why it did remove it
<shadeslayer> same with apt, it wants me to explicitly confirm removing libc6
<yofel> funny
<skfin> And it didnt remove any other packages, just libc6
<yofel> now I would like to know though why libc6 isn't 'essential'
<cyphermox> np. afaik it's all good, I even tested on a livecd and successfully created a WPA ad-hoc network, which used to not work.
<skfin> http://pastebin.com/RUdRJEz4
<yofel> hm, it's actually required
<skfin> http://pastebin.com/sgQH4xST
<skfin> http://pastebin.com/V5ydX4SP
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> shadeslayer: uh... did you forget the launchapd feature that makes bzr-git behave differently on launchpad than it behaves on jelmer's  PC?
<shadeslayer> yofel: hah, thats feature 0 then :P
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> skfin: i *think* its because of multiarch
<shadeslayer> Remove: libc-bin:amd64 (2.13-20ubuntu2)
<skfin> Yes?
<skfin> Well it was amd64 installion
<apachelogger> issue fixed \o/
<shadeslayer> and in install :  libc-bin:i386
<yofel> oh yeah, aptitude *does* want to remove libc6 if you have conflicts and multiarch enabled
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> that should only be aptitude by now though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the code just got loads more ugly
<shadeslayer> to the bug mobile
<GirlyGirl> So that I don't waste bandwidth, is it worth updating to 4.7.1 or waiting for 4.7.2?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :S
<skfin> yofel: There is no aptitude on that system though...
<shadeslayer> GirlyGirl: uh, kind of hard to answer that question, is there a particular bug that is annoying you right now and you know is fixed in 4.7.1
<yofel> skfin: what did he use actually?
<skfin> *she* used apt-get as the logs say
<yofel> sry
<skfin> Logs dont say the command
<GirlyGirl> shadeslayer: I don't know whether it is fixed but there is one
<shadeslayer> Commandline: apt-get install chromium-browser
<shadeslayer> ^^ looks like she tried to install chromium-browser
<shadeslayer> GirlyGirl: do you have the bug id?
<shadeslayer> ah wait, thats a different thing
<skfin> shadeslayer: see that there is log close after installing chroimium-browser
<shadeslayer> skfin: yofel looks like she tried to upgrade imho
<skfin> Yea.
<GirlyGirl> shadeslayer: Never even reported it but plasma crashes every now and then and when it restarts the panel colours are messed up a bit
<skfin> But why it did remove libc-bin:amd64 is a myster
<skfin> y
<skfin> for me
<shadeslayer> GirlyGirl: hmm ... can't really say without a bug id, you're on oneiric right?
<GirlyGirl> shadeslayer: One one machine yes on others no
<yofel> for me too, unless someone retries that exact situation with apt Debug::pkgProblemResolver set to yes
<shadeslayer> GirlyGirl: then for oneiric, i would say that you can wait till 4.7.2 gets packaged, 4.7.2 for natty is going to take some time
<yofel> btw. just curious: as we seem to be notoriously bad at remembering to upload kubuntu-dev-tools. Does someone have an idea where we could put a daily build of that?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://projects.developer.nokia.com/uds/browser/src/RemoteManager.cpp#L105
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I really thin someone should refactor my remotemanager
<apachelogger> because even I get the feeling that it is somewhat unreadable
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: looks nice
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram] Rohan Garg * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> ok something that i've not understood till this date
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the difference between : #include <QtCore/QDebug> and #include <QDebug>
<shadeslayer> is it just a more verbose way of including headers?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> it allows compilation with restrictive include paths
<apachelogger> thus speeding up building
<apachelogger> i.e. one -I/usr/include/qt4 suffices to build everything
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Kdelibs_Coding_Style#Qt_Includes
<KRF> apachelogger: eh, i wouldnt say this speeds up building
<shadeslayer> interesting
<apachelogger> KRF: if yer compiler has to run through a bazillion include paths before getting to the one that contains QDebug it certainly does
<KRF> not using it adds a minimum cost of searching the right include file through some subdirectories (which is cached anyway)
<KRF> not sure you'll notice it at all :)
<apachelogger> it all depends on the size of the project of course :P
 * apachelogger really wonders how nokia imagines that one makes a listdelegate's text elide without hacking the delegate code itself -.-
<shadeslayer> hah, i discovered a typo in a RFC
<apachelogger> happens more often than one would think
<shadeslayer> uh, wth, nonce is a word O_O
<yofel> probably from the same weird dialect that oneiric is from
<shadeslayer> "There is no challenge or nonce used."
<apachelogger> oi
<apachelogger> don't mock the oneiric
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure it is
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwordquiz] Rohan Garg * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons] Philip Muškovac * 171 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Jonathan Kolberg * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksnapshot] Rohan Garg * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Jonathan Kolberg * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konsole] Rohan Garg * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgamma] Jonathan Kolberg * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcolorchooser] Philip Muškovac * 9 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel, shadeslayer do we want to do a challange? Who can package most packages in short time :)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: no!!! that might lead to bad packaging
<yofel> we're already fast enough IMO
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ok rule #1 packaging must be good :)
<shadeslayer> yup
<bulldog98> yofel: that was what I thought, too :)
<yofel> + we would all need the same system
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> and shadeslayer has no eeePC :P
<bulldog98> yofel: ok that’s a point for you :)
<bulldog98> !cookies yofel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookies yofel
<yofel> kubotu: order cookies for yofel
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to yofel.
<yofel> :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<bulldog98> ~cookies yofel
<yofel> oh, lintian learned about dep-5
<yofel> W: kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer source: missing-license-paragraph-in-dep5-copyright paragraph 4 lgpl-2+
<bulldog98> yofel: oha that sounds nice :)
<shadeslayer> then again, my internet connection is the bottleneck
<shadeslayer> sweet
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: don’t complain about yours :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> ah, it's lgpl-2+, but the full license is marked as lgpl-2
<bambee> evening
<bulldog98> yofel: licensing is an nice thing
<yofel> ~karma bulldog98
<kubotu> bulldog98 has neutral karma
<yofel> that sounds wrong
<yofel> bulldog98++
<bulldog98> whoho 
<yofel> ~karma bulldog98
<kubotu> karma for bulldog98: 1
 * bulldog98 dances a karma gain dance
<yofel> better ^^
<DarkwingDuck> yay. Translating docs
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgeography] Jonathan Kolberg * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
 * bulldog98 has written a completion for signing packages on yofel’s computer
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: ping
<yofel> heh
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/khangman] Jonathan Kolberg * 10 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> Riddell: ping
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ping
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> kdegraphics-thumnailers has:
<yofel> W: kdegraphics-thumbnailers source: missing-field-in-dep5-copyright paragraph 2 copyright
<yofel> but I can't see anything wrong:  http://paste.kde.org/130207
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Rohan Garg * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/ (changelog control copyright) * New upstream release * debian/copyright: It's lgpl-2+, not lgpl-2
<Quintasan_> wendar: You might went to try this number tomorrow: 664999904 . They are open to 16:00 UTC. 
<shadeslayer> so, who uses bzr builddeb --builder pdebuild here?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: use bzr builddeb -S and then pbuilder :P
<bulldog98> Quintasan: don’t use builddeb at all?
 * shadeslayer looks
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Why? It's not awesome but it works
<bulldog98> should one modify the packaging copyright?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i actually want a way to generate the changes files for the PPA
<shadeslayer> with ~ppa1 in the version
<bulldog98> Quintasan: I’ll try
<Quintasan> bzr builddeb -S then
<Quintasan> or bzr-buildpackage -S
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Well, is something has changed then yes
<bulldog98> Quintasan: only trivial things, so no update
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksaneplugin] Rohan Garg * 19 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> ok, last package for the night
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-thumbnailers] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Quintasan> well, adding additional copyright holders would be an acceptable change 
<bulldog98> Quintasan: so should I add me as an copyright holder on the debian/* copyright in every package I packaged?
<yofel> not really, that falls under the Kubuntu Developers (C) - probably the only place we do copyright assignment
<bulldog98> yofel: maybe someone should go through the bzr braches and check for that, then I could add an part in kgetsource that updates that section, if the year is to old.
<yofel> true, would be nice to have that automated for next year, our current copyrights should be ~right I think
<bulldog98> yofel: saw one that was owned by apachelogger
<bulldog98> +1
<bulldog98> +1
<apachelogger> yofel: copyright assignment?
<shadeslayer> huh, i see a couple of rfc's on ftpmaster
<shadeslayer> i wonder who downloaded those
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kig] Jonathan Kolberg * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> apachelogger: wasn't not marking your work as owned by you but someone else copyright assignment?
<yofel> bulldog98: not as xsbc-original-maintainer?
<apachelogger> yofel: why yes, and how would you do that in our context and whom would it be assigned to?
<bulldog98> yofel: no in the copyright file (check for eg. khangman
<yofel> apachelogger: I was just saying it in the context that out packaging is owned by 'Kubuntu Developers'
<apachelogger> oh that thing again
<apachelogger> so kubuntu developers became a legal entity yet?
<ScottK> Leaving aside the question of it there's even enough originality in packaging to merit copyright of any kind ...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you see the phonon/pulse email on kubuntu-devel?
<yofel> +1
<ScottK> Would you please answer it?
<yofel> that's why I don't really care
 * apachelogger could also make a release but doesnt really feel like it
<ScottK> OK.  Could you point me at the needed commits?
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is none yet, see what Dan wrote
<apachelogger> PA should be fixed, not phonon
<yofel> bulldog98: marking kimono as not-to-be-done because it's not in the archive is wrong - it's missing qyoto, but that is free for everyone that wants to do it
<bulldog98> yofel: ok do you want to chage that?
<bulldog98> s/chage/change/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "yofel: ok do you want to change that?"
<yofel> I'll do it
 * yofel wonders if dirk went on vacation
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kiten] Jonathan Kolberg * 18 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmplot] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Thanks.
<bulldog98> yofel: can you find kletters on ftpmaster?
<yofel> ftpubuntu@ftpmaster:~/stable/4.7.2/src$ ls -lha klettres-4.7.2.tar.bz2 
<yofel> -rw-r--r-- 1 ftpadmin packager 2.7M Oct  2 15:00 klettres-4.7.2.tar.bz2
<yofel> note the klettREs
<ScottK> whoever did kdeadmin, please pull from bzr.  I just updated 4.7.1 for oneiric and so you'll need that change.
<yofel> I did I think, updating
<ScottK> Thanks.
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kolourpaint] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<txwikinger> eep... moun-update froze
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kross-interpreters] Philip Muškovac * 6 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 194 * debian/changelog merge changelog entries
<txwikinger> 1305534466621SyL2id6N
<yofel> bulldog98: don't edit a wiki while I'm editing it please...
<bulldog98> yofel: oh sorry
<bulldog98> didn’t saw you editing
<yofel> I think we both opened the editor pretty much at the same time
<yofel> as I opened it as soon as I saw you being done with the edit before
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/step] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kstars] Rohan Garg * 8 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/rocs] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control copyright) * New upstream release * debian/copyright: - Fix licensing text for LGPL-2
<shadeslayer> k i'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> night
<yofel> hm...
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: night
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: night
<yofel> reading the changelog for the debian-policy 3.9.2 again, some of our packages claim to be 3.9.2 conformant while not being so (If I understand this right)
<yofel> shadeslayer: gn
<yofel> problem is: * Policy: Require human Maintainer or Uploader, clarify Maintainer
<ScottK> Ubuntu doesn't use that part of policy.
<ScottK> It should probably be clarified in ubuntu-policy.
<yofel> well, the ubuntu-policy is at 3.8.2
<ScottK> So when it's updated, that should be clarified.  I'd suggest file a bug against it.
<yofel> k
<yofel> ScottK: as a matter of fact, it's already filed: bug 817264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 817264 in ubuntu-policy (Ubuntu) "Policy should be reviewed and/or merged with latest debian-policy" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817264
<ScottK> yofel: Right.  I was thinking something specific to the human maintainer thing.
<bulldog98> nice in parley the copyright of every python file is missing
<ScottK> how ironic is it that "Linux for Human Beings" doesn't require a human maintainer.
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/svgpart] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> fregl: parley python files miss a copyright note
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kruler] Jonathan Kolberg * 13 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> oh, dirk woke up
<yofel> now let's see what his scripts meshed together this time ^^
<yofel> oddly enough, kdeutils is fine...
<yofel> Riddell: where was that 'make bzr ci behave like debcommit' code again?
<yofel> I can't commit kdeutils
<yofel> well, not without -m that is
<bulldog98> Riddell: could you sync the desktopsummit pic with the pad?
<yofel> guess -m will have to do for now
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeutils] Philip Muškovac * 133 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel: how to fix the copyright issues in parley and kturtle?
<yofel> ask ScottK, if it's upstream issues, get it fixed upstream and repackage
<bulldog98> yofel: upstream
<yofel> I'm not sure if a missing copyright note is that much of an issue though
<bulldog98> ScottK: ? ^
<ScottK> It should be fixed.
<ScottK> If it's just a missing note on one file and it doesn't add a different license, I'd just fix it upstream and not sweat it here.
<bulldog98> ScottK: it about half of the files in the tar
<ScottK> Does it change the licenses?
<bulldog98> there is simply no license claimed in there, so nobody knows if it’s GPL or what
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> What package?
<bulldog98> parley and kturtle
<ScottK> What's an example file?
<bulldog98> parley all python files, kturtle all ruby ones
 * bulldog98 goes to bed tomorrow is university again
<apachelogger> it is half past nine! :O
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/commit/src/pulse/version.h.in?id=7563e0bbb54fbac54e77f3a62d9761a70f3a559c
<allee> I work on digikam 2.2.0 pkgs.  Is there a page describing/sketching the workflow and tools currently used.  I assume you guys don't start with apt-cache showsrc to find vcs-bzr and checkout
<Riddell> yofel: bzr-builddeb plugin should do that
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: you pung?
<yofel> Riddell: translate "can't commit" into: bzr crashes with bug 867808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 867808 in bzr (Ubuntu) "bzr crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _escape_cdata(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc5 in position 11: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867808
<yofel> but without an editor -m is the only way to remove my name from the commit message contents
<yofel> allee: we have some script in lp:kubuntu-dev-tools bin/ that help, for example 'kbzr co digikam' 
<yofel> *some scripts
<yofel> also, the Vcs branch is always 'lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/<package>' so once you know it you don't need to look it up
<allee> yofel: thx, I'll check them while digikam builds here.
<yofel> ryanakca: how does one reach https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Home?action=userprefs&sub=prefs from the new wiki?
<yofel> ryanakca: the top bar of the old wiki theme had a prefrences entry, the new one doesn't
<Riddell> bulldog98: updated
<allee> yofel: some more pkgs hints?  Pkgs libkvkontakte-data in 2.1.1 had only .mo file in it.  In 2.2.0 they don't exist.  So better to remove the pkgs or create an empty pkg as 2.2.1 may contain translations again and in this case we avoid NEW pkg queue?
<yofel> no translations? - if the package is empty, comment it out in the control file
<allee> yofel: dh_install complained (debuild -nc) and find * -iname libkvkon*.mo found nothing too.  Okay so I comment out
<yofel> yep
<allee> yofel: as it's not clear if another 2.1.1 revision or 2.2.0 is next for oneiric or 'p' release,   I don't want to bzr pushto kubuntu-packagers' digikam repo.  Where's best to 'store' the 2.2.0 changes so other do find it an don't do work a second time?
<yofel> I would still push to bzr, for P it defenitely makes sense to use 2.2.0, and if one needs to SRU 2.1.1 for oneiric-updates we don't use the main packaging branch for that
<allee> yofel: ok
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<ScottK> allee: Mark it UNRELEASED in debian/changelog.
<allee> ScottK: ok.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: sorry, you there now?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: here I am
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: For the updated kubuntu-docs with translations... Do I just package it up and send it to you again?
<Riddell> yes, although not by e-mail preferably
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: What is the recommened way to get it to you?
<Riddell> put it on a web server?
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh, then give you the link?
<Riddell> yes
<DarkwingDuck> Ahhh, kk. My people.ubuntu.com accound just became useful.
<DarkwingDuck> s/accound/account/
<kubotu> DarkwingDuck meant: "Ahhh, kk. My people.ubuntu.com account just became useful."
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Kubuntu/kubuntu-docs/   Thanks mate
<allee> what's the bzr bd euivalent to debuild -nc.  It's not --reuse as I learnt right now, because digikam start building again :(
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: hmm only the english docs get into the package
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Only the english ones?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: This is my first year doing this.. so, it will auto pull from where for the languages?
<maco> DarkwingDuck: language packs?
<Riddell> maybe editing LN=C in makefile is what's needed
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, ignore that one then, I'll get it fixed. :)
<DarkwingDuck> What's the deadline for it?
<DarkwingDuck> wait, I'll look it up
<Riddell> I'm wrong on the makefile thing
<Riddell> 10.10.2.1 is the last version I can find with translation
<DarkwingDuck> Was it all bundled together?
<DarkwingDuck> That was the last time we bundled translations?
<Riddell> yes
 * ScottK is topping off pim stuff one more time.
<ScottK> Do we need to rebuild pyside? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/867927
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 867927 in pyside (Ubuntu) "ImportError PySide phonon.so. undefined symbol: _ZTIN6Phonon19AbstractAudioOutputE" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Before I call and annoy nixternal... Can you see what changes I need to make to the docs?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: this looks important http://paste.kde.org/130345/
<Riddell> from the debdiff between 10.10.2 and 10.10.2.1
<claydoh> ScottK: i am getting  new errors on a previously working kmail setup :(
 * claydoh tosses a grenade at kmail2
 * kb9vqf hits kmail2 and the grenade with an RPG :)
 * claydoh blames ScottK, as it was working *almost* fine until he fiddled with it
<claydoh> maybe
<claydoh> luckily the namespace errors are only in one dimap account, and one that is a spam trap mostly anyway
<claydoh> ScottK: so far I have not found one person who has had a successful migration
<claydoh> It does appear that the migrator works only if run manually
<claydoh> addresses and calendars seem to be fine, as well as maildir mails and cached imap ones as well. 
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'll fix it up and give it back
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-05
<claydoh> ScottK: the bug reports list just on bko is quite big, though some issues in the ui seem fixed, such as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/862219 
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 862219 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "kmail message list loses focus after deleting a message" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> yeah.  The U/I focus one seems resovled.
<ScottK> claydoh: Just uploaded again...
<claydoh> ScottK: fun fun
<ScottK> claydoh: The upload I just did will also autostart the akonadi systray applet so people can restart when they need to.
<ScottK> claydoh: I started getting your error after I switched to dimap and switching back doesn't seem to help.
<wendar> Quintasan_: thanks, I'll try calling again with that number
<Quintasan_> wendar: Did you get any reply?
<wendar> Quintasan_: still no answer
<Quintasan> wendar: Err, I'll call them like in 20 minutes. I bet they are wondering how to deal with email in English :)
<wendar> Quintasan: if it's easier for them, you can have them call me at +44 7935 980104
<wendar> Quintasan: (that way they can make sure to have an english speaker make the call)
<Quintasan> I shall mention that to them.
 * Quintasan jots down the number
<allee_> oneiric: plasma-panel crash (4.7.1 oneiric and natty):  desktop RMB: add panel -> default panel    crashes
<stikonas> Hello. I have a question on Kubuntu translations. Should I ask it here?
<GirlyGirl> allee_: Reproduced on oneric 4.7.1
<shadeslayer> allee_: GirlyGirl can i have a backtrace?
<shadeslayer> and try reporting it if you have a good backtrace, maybe it's already been reported and fixed in 4.7.2
<shadeslayer> interesting, crashes in trunk as well
<Quintasan> wendar: Ahh, they are not picking my calls too, I wonder what the hell. I called them yesterday with no problems -_-
<Quintasan> They are so asking for bashing
<shadeslayer> aha, kde bug 264750
<ubottu> KDE bug 264750 in general "Crash when adding default panel/with multiple panels (systray related?)" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264750
<shadeslayer> kde bug 282552 as well
<ubottu> KDE bug 282552 in general "plasma desktop crash on add default panel" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282552
<ryanakca> yofel_: Good question. You should be able to click on your login name, but moinmoin seems to complain about "Cannot load macro UserPreferences". Let me ask newz2000
<Riddell> curious e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/130429/
<wendar> Quintasan: they just called me. They'll send me an invoice, I'll make an international bank transfer, and once they verify it's gone through, you'll be able to pick it up.
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeaccessibility] Rohan Garg * 117 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Quintasan> wendar: Yes, he called me too. You should get a email soon sice he forgot to ask the company details :)
<Quintasan> How did the talk go btw.
 * Quintasan is curious
<Quintasan> ah snap no batter
<Quintasan> ScottK: Curses, my Droid has even worse battery life now :S
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Android was never supposed to have good battery life
<shadeslayer> only lasts 16-18 hours for me
<Quintasan> sup
<Quintasan> 7 hours here
<Quintasan> uplugged it at 0700
<Quintasan> only gprs in use
<Quintasan> and nit at all times
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what ROM are you using O_O
 * Quintasan = away
<shadeslayer> ok, cya
<Quintasan> ROM has nothing to do with this unfortunately :p
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: well, some ROM's report a awesome battery life
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you upload l10n to ninjas?
<apachelogger> my N series phones are idle most of the time and last at least 2 days without recharging :P
<apachelogger> more like >3 actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: l10n always goes to archive directly, no?
<shadeslayer> oh ... ok
<apachelogger> oh, we are SRUing that one
<shadeslayer> yus
<apachelogger> well, even so
<apachelogger> l10n would go to the target repo 
<apachelogger> s/repo/ppa
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> for testing
<apachelogger> no need to upload to ninjas and then break your neck when trying to copy all that stuff ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, I believe the harmattan uds ui is pretty much done
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: eike replied back
<shadeslayer> there's a channel for uikit
<apachelogger> I started using the web api for the startup screen, so some refactoring could be done WRT data storage and all that
<shadeslayer> #qt-lighthouse
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cool
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: are you around?
<apachelogger> Sput: are splash screens common on symbian?
<Sput> apachelogger: mmmh, haven't used symbian in a while
<Sput> can't remember any splash screens
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> design spec doesnt seem to mention them either
<Sput> maps app has one
<Sput> (on N9)
<Sput> but it's needed too
<apachelogger> yeah, for harmattan it is explicitly mentioned that you should drop a splash when your app needs a bit to start up
<apachelogger> ah, seems one either uses a fullscreen busy indicator or a very simple splash
<apachelogger> http://www.developer.nokia.com/Resources/Library/Symbian_Design_Guidelines/progress-indication-and-distraction-graphics.html
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: if that seems wrong please say so :P
 * apachelogger is going to work a bit on the symbian UI
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-mobipocket] Rohan Garg * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> ok, so, i think we need testers now
<shadeslayer> i tested the upgrade in a chroot and it went fine
<shadeslayer> no file overwrites or anything
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: right, I have a working package with translations
<Riddell> 6.8MB vs 2.8MB
<Riddell> so do we have space and can it go in at this late stage or is it a case of oneiric-updates?
<ScottK> Riddell: We're already shipping no language packs on the live CD.
<ScottK> They've got ~4MB available though.
<Riddell> squeeze is on
<Riddell> I've uploaded to -updates, bug 868406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 868406 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Oneiric) "add translations for 11.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868406
<ScottK> Won't the translations get stripped anyway?
<Riddell> ScottK: the .xml files are what counts
<ScottK> Oh.
<bambee> evening
<bulldog98_> Riddell: thx
<DarkwingDuck> 12.04 LTS will be Precise Pangolin - http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<bambee> Precise Pangolin... oh my... o.O
<ScottK> Better than Oneiric.
<bambee> oneiric is a nice name
<DarkwingDuck> a Pengolin is a scaley ant eater
<charlie-tca> and precise is much easier to remember and spell than oneiric
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> There is a Pangolin at the San Diego Zoo... I'll have to go check one out.
 * bambee suggests Pika Pikachu
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL!
<DarkwingDuck> bambee ++
<bambee> :D
<yofel> charlie-tca++
 * yofel goes thanking mgraesslin for rewriting the screenlocker...
<bambee> precise/main , precise/universe ... omg :'(
<Quintasan> bambee: 12.04 will be so...accurate :D
<bambee> lool :D
<yofel> bah, didn't think about that, now we can't use precise anymore -.-
<yofel> bambee: apologize to lool ;)
<lool> hmpf
<bambee> lool: sorry 
<lool> no problem, happens all the time  ;-)
<yofel> ^^
<bambee> I meant lol or loool :P
<Quintasan> yofel: So...accurate
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> :D
<Quintasan> I wonder where did Trouble go
<Quintasan> I used to send him to shadeslayer
<Quintasan> Precisely to cause him trouble
<Quintasan> GOD DAMN YOU 12.04
<Quintasan> durrr
<jussi> bambee: you need to be more... err... precise... :P
<Quintasan> FFFF
<bambee> FFFF
<bambee> arrf
<bambee> :D
<yofel> L@@L
<yofel> hm, l00l would make more sense
 * bambee adds a filter on the word "precise"  (with precision... of course :P)
<shadeslayer> Precise Pangolin
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> awesome name
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ah, so *that* was your intention
<shadeslayer> i might have scared him away
 * shadeslayer is good at doing that
 * shadeslayer had half a pitcher of beer and is still not drunk
<yofel> you don't get drunk from only that...
<shadeslayer> ^^ clearly i missed something then
<shadeslayer> yofel: the beer itself was quite light ... i think only 2-3 % alcohol content
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> thats what they allow here in India -.-
<shadeslayer> get your own beer if you plan to visit :D
<GirlyGirl> http://kde.org/info/4.7.2.php says below packages available for 11.04 and oneric ... isn't this incorrect?
<yofel> it is, fixing
<ryanakca> yofel: Canonical sysadmins said they'd look into it in the next few days.
<yofel> thanks
 * DarkwingDuck is now very very mad
<Darkwing> Disney has formally requested that I stop using the trademarked name DarkwingDuck.
<charlie-tca> Disney is like that-
<apachelogger> Darkwing: I guess you must be famous now :)
<Darkwing> apachelogger: I guess... yeesh.
<Darkwing> Oh wow... Steve Jobs has passed away.
<Darkwing> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/steve-jobs-apple-ceo-dies/story?id=14383813
<Darkwing> Say what you want about methodoligy... He was a true visionary.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-06
<valorie> yes, RIP Steve Jobs
 * valorie leaves for PFLAG
<ScottK> Anyone else's fonts change today?
<GirlyGirl> 4.7.2 on oneric ... self compiled going well here
<ulysses> they have a time machine! http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.7.2.php
<ulysses> "September 7, 2011. Today KDE released updates for its Workspaces, Applications, and Development Platform."
<GirlyGirl> ulysses: How does OpenSuse get packages for KDE so quickly! Arch is pretty fast too
<GirlyGirl> Though Suse breaks regularly with kde updates
<ulysses> the tarballs were created about a week ago, as always, but the release is announced alway later
<Quintasan_> wendar: Hiho, they called me and asked about where should they put the US Tax Payer ID since their system wont accept that in the NIP field which we use in Poland. I was told there are two possible fields where they can put it: next to Company name or in the Comments field
<wendar> Quintasan: That's reasonable. I can't imagine they'll have much use for the US Tax ID, but needed the equivalent of NIP in their records.
<apachelogger> wendar: so, you dont have any preferences on where to put the ID?
<wendar> apachelogger: as long as it doesn't get printed on a shipping label, I can't see that it matters much
<wendar> apachelogger: it's not relevant on the company side, purchasing hardware in Poland has no relevant tax consequences in the US
<apachelogger> wendar: ok, I sent Quintasan an SMS, he apparently is without internet right now
 * apachelogger wonders if someone removed the internetz from the top of big ben again ^^
<wendar> apachelogger: thanks :)
<debfx> apachelogger: for some reason kwin doesn't pick up the kubuntu-low-fat settings
<debfx> aha, k-d-s overrides the window decoration style
<ximion> hi! does someone here know why kpackagekit has been removed from Oneiric without a trace?
<ximion> users were asking for it...
<GirlyGirl> ximion: Doesn't muon replace it
<ximion> GirlyGirl: No, theyre two completely different project, with different goals and different audience and different technology
<ximion> uon replaces KPK as _default_ but users should still be able to switch to KPK if they want
<GirlyGirl> ximion: Ah I see the issue is that it is not present in the repos?
<debfx> ximion: the package doesn't build anymore and it depended on an old packagekit library that has been removed
<ScottK> ximion: It's in Universe.  It didn't go away
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> ximion: All it takes is someone who's interested to make sure it works.  If there are fixes available, it's not too late to get them in.
<ximion> debfx: okay, that's a valid reason (and I guess it's also my fault :P)
<ximion> ScottK: the new version of KPK, targeting the new pk-qt2-lib is called Apper - I would have to package Apper to fix this.
<ximion> this task is already on my todo anyway, but I don't think a new version (and a new package) can make it into Oneiric now ^^
<dantti> ximion: or you can put pk-qt1?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Ah, thanks once again
<ximion> dantti: possible
<ximion> ScottK: If I provide a patch against the packagekit package to produce a package containing the missing lib, would this be okay?
<ScottK> ximion: As long as it doesn't affect the existing packagekit functions, yes.
<ScottK> Also, if you can find someone to upload apper, I'll approve the exception and do the archive admin new package review.
<ScottK> So if you can do it in the next day or two apper can still get in.
<ximion> ScottK: Wow, that would be super-cool! But then dantti needs to say yes to it :)
<dantti> ScottK, ximion: I'm super hell busy but I'll find time today to finish the last issue, as I don't want a release without it :P (as my clients are also used to it...)
<ScottK> ximion: You will need to find someone to upload it.  I can't do both the new review and be uploader.
<dantti> I'm fight right now to make a Cacti installationg work well, but I'll do that..
<ximion> dantti: Okay... Hmm, this will become difficult, because I don't have too much time.
<ximion> but I already started the packaging
<dantti> ximion: afaik I'll only fix the check for updates issue, so if you package the current git code it shouldn't get broken :P
<ximion> ScottK: okay :) Btw, which role do I need in the Ubuntu project to be able to upload some packages like packagekit, projectm etc.?
<ScottK> MOTU
<ximion> ScottK: hmm... Then I think I'll try to apply for MOTU - it is a pain to always go the Debian -> Sync with Ubuntu way to fix some small bugs which are only available in Ubuntu (because of never glib, for example)
<ScottK> ximion: Are you a DD?
<ximion> dantti: which version-number will the new apper release have?
<ximion> ScottK: DM very soon :)
<ximion> it took some time to get my GPG-key signed by a DD
<ScottK> OK.  Once you have DM status, it should be relatively easy to get per-package uploader rights for the packages you maintain in Debian.
<ximion> (fortunately there were some at Desktopsummit)
<dantti> ximion: 0.7.0
<ximion> that would be cool!
<ximion> dantti: ok
<ScottK> If it's only certain packages, PPU is easier than MOTU to get.
<ximion> ScottK: As long as I get sponsors for my packages, DM and PPU is enough, I guess.
<ximion> can I set bug priorities on LP with PPU?
<ximion> (I so much want to do this to organize the bug-flood on LP. for PK, I finally managed to get it down to less than 10 reports *yay*)
<yofel> to set the importance you need to get direct or indirect membership to ubuntu bug-control. 
<yofel> note that upstream developers or bug triagers can get that pretty easy
<yofel> just poke in #ubuntu-bugs
<yofel> ScottK: where are we going to put 4.7.2 for oneiric? PPA or oneiric-updates? 
<yofel> ximion: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<ximion> yofel: thanks - I didn't know that
<ximion> heh, I'm doing stuff for Ubuntu for 3 years now and I'm still missing the basics
<ximion> (focused on Debian the past two years)
<ScottK> yofel: I think -proposed/updates
<ScottK> yofel: pimlibs/pim/pim-runtime are already in.
<yofel> k
<ScottK> The rest should still go in the PPA first for testing.
<ximion> is someone here interested in uploading Apper to Ubuntu for me?
<ximion> --> http://dantti.wordpress.com/2011/08/01/apper-kpackagekit-reworked-part-i/
<Darkwing> Anyone else having issues with launchpad?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Can you upload Apper?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I can
<Quintasan> ScottK: Uhh, can we get something like FFE now?
<ximion> Quintasan: I'll have the package ready tomorrow, when dantti is ready.
<ximion> (there are some issues to be resolved now...)
<Quintasan> ximion: Unfortunately, tomorrow I will be in Kraków to attend a meeting with consul to get my visa. You'd want to ask someone else then
<ximion> ScottK: how long do I have time with this?
<ximion> eh blabla... how long can we wait with uploading Apper?
<Quintasan> Not too long I presume
<Quintasan> Since the Final Freeze is in effect
 * Sput thinks it'll be weird to be calling the next release "Precise"
<ximion> Quintasan: I guess you won't be back so early...
<Darkwing> I do like the Pangolin though...
<apachelogger> debfx: I am not quite sure why it does not work though
<Darkwing> Have we started doing any blueprints for precise yet?
<bambee> evening
<debfx> apachelogger: in startkde we set export KDEDIRS=/usr/share/kubuntu-netbook-default-settings/:/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/
<debfx> maybe we need to do the same in lowfat if KDEDIRS is empty
<apachelogger> no, the solution is to not have that in startkde :P
<apachelogger> anywho...
<apachelogger> it also doesnt work for the desktop
<debfx> apachelogger: no, I mean appending the k-d-s path
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> not sure
<apachelogger> also that would not help with the kwin problem 
<debfx> assuming netbook-default-settings actually overrides k-d-s
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.  FFe is granted (still file the bug to document it)
<ScottK> Quintasan: Since it's Universe we need to have it in by the end of the weekend.  Sooner is better.
<ScottK> Sput: I agree, but at least I can spell it.
<debfx> apachelogger: appending the k-d-s path seems to work
 * debfx uploads low-fat again
<apachelogger> debfx: that is odd enough
<Quintasan> wendar: Ok, done, you should get an invoice (or how else you called that) tomorrow :)
<wendar> Quintasan: okay, great!
 * Darkwing chuckles
<Quintasan> wendar: I'll be going to Krakow tomorrow so if something very urgent pops out you can ask apachelogger for my phone number.
 * Quintasan heads to bed
<wendar> Quintasan: thanks
<Quintasan> Gotta get up at 03:00 in the morning -_-
<wendar> :(
 * Quintasan == off
<apachelogger> lord of the numbers
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nini
<apachelogger> bulldog98: pink pink
<ScottK> debfx: Accepted too.
<apachelogger> !find arm-linux-gnueabi-objdump
<ubottu> File arm-linux-gnueabi-objdump found in binutils-arm-linux-gnueabi
<apachelogger> !find arm-linux-gnueabi-objdump oneiric
<ubottu> File arm-linux-gnueabi-objdump found in binutils-arm-linux-gnueabi
 * yofel notes that bulldog98's error messages in khighestversion are supreme unhelpful
<yofel> at least implement -h -.-
<apachelogger> doomsday
<apachelogger> error messages area always unhelpful
<apachelogger> that is why the bat scripts had an entire framework :P
<yofel> well, then at least of handling an error and being unhelpful the scripts should just crash
<yofel> *instead of
<apachelogger> is it written in python?
<yofel> nope, ruby
<apachelogger> no chance of crashing then
 * Darkwing wishes there was a way to track updates to reigon.
<yofel> to .. what?
<Darkwing> Well, if we knew who was using our prodect we would better be able to know how to market our prodect.
<Darkwing> I know that this walks a very fine line...
<yofel> oh, you mean region?
<Darkwing> Yeah, sorry... 
 * Darkwing ponders
<yofel> the only thing I can think of is getting some download stats from the PPA. IIRC the database stores the country the packages were downloaded from.
<yofel> but I don't think there's something like that for the rest of the servers.
<Darkwing> Yeah, I wanted to build some user statistics and be able to better "guess" the needs/uses of Kubuntu before they know it based on users, uses and region.
<debfx> yay, flash 11 is in the partner archive. no more i386 on my system :D
<Darkwing> debfx: I've just been going to adobe for it.
<Darkwing> and copy the .so and place it where I need/want it.
<apachelogger> flash? what is this then?
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Who did you request for a roomie? :P:P
<apachelogger> no one yet
 * Darkwing facepalms
<Darkwing> I wonder who does the CD artwork?
<Darkwing> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#A11.10_artwork
<Darkwing> The sleeve isn't bad but... the CD disk itself is the Ubuntu logo blue.
<yofel> wtf? Warning /!\ Kubuntu FRONT PDF is 80MB. All others are sensible sizes in the range 150 kB to 3.2 MB. 
<yofel> Darkwing: true...
<yofel> someone summon sheytan like yesterday
<cyphermox> uh-oh, I'm noticing mobile broadband might be borked in oneiriic kubuntu; has anybody else had issues establishing 3g connections?
<Linkmaster> I had a kernel panic using both ubuntu and kubuntu 11.04amd64-bit on an x120e thinkpad machine. it froze, so I'm going to have to power it off, but I want to know if you can derive anything useful before I do so
<apachelogger> Linkmaster: #ubuntu-kernel
<Linkmaster> thanks
<ScottK> cyphermox: I've tethered through my Android phone and that worked.  Does that count?
<BarkingFish> evening guys :)  Do any of you ever go bug hunting in launchpad?
<BarkingFish> I'm having extraordinary difficulty getting this thing to do a search, I just want all the bugs which have been reported in the last 24 hours, and i can't figure out how to do it.  I just get a list of recently reported bugs which spans back about 10 minutes :P
<apachelogger> no idea
 * apachelogger never had that use case
<BarkingFish> aha, nvm, i think i've twigged on how to do it :)
<cyphermox> ScottK: no, tethering shows up as an ethernet device :/
<ScottK> This does.
<ScottK> OK.
<cyphermox> I'll try to get my hands on an other 3g device, in case it's just this one
<cyphermox> but it works just fine with nm-applet
<BarkingFish> One other thing, are we allowed to leave personal messages on the bug reports, as opposed to using boilerplate ones?  I just left a comment on a bug reported by some guy who turned the bug title into a rant...
<cyphermox> (I'm using it right now, stuck in traffic :/
<BarkingFish> I am not entirely sure now whether I should have done this.
<ScottK> cyphermox: Upstream has suggested we update to a new snapshot for our NM.
<ScottK> It would be worthwhile to pull from the upstream git and see it that's better.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Search in LP sucks.
<BarkingFish> If someone could check what I put here, and make sure I've not crossed the line, i'd appreciate it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/869470
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 869470 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software center freezes/stuck/grayed out during download" [Undecided,New]
<BarkingFish> ScottK, tell me about it.
<cyphermox> ok; I can give it a shot here, later when I don't have a download cap
<BarkingFish> It sucks, blows, chokes and pukes at the same time, ScottK 
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<BarkingFish> I wish we had a bugzilla personally :P
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: seems good enough, the comment that is
<BarkingFish> k, thanks apachelogger 
<apachelogger> besides, you cannot write more unfriendly comments than I :P
<BarkingFish> I had to edit the title too - the statement you see at the top of the bug text is what he originally put as the title :)
<cyphermox> ScottK: btw, thanks for all the hints and help this cycle; much appreciated (and I'll happily repay in beer)
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, I wouldn't place a bet on that. 
<ScottK> cyphermox: Unfortunately I won't be at UDS.
<BarkingFish> I have a temper shorter than a mosquito's knob in winter, and I'm not afraid to use it :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: do bug triage for some years and then look back at this moment :P
<cyphermox> ScottK: very unfortunate, yes
<apachelogger> ubuntu bug reports can really make you go whoop whooooop
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, trust me. If I was anymore cuckoo than I am now, I'd be moved to switzerland and employed in a clock somewhere
<JontheEchidna> re bug 867737, maybe for the short term (11.10) we should bump up the polkit-kde-1 | policykit-1-gnome depenency to just polkit-kde-1 for our packages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 867737 in polkit-kde-1 (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu desktop missing dependency on polkit-kde-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867737
<JontheEchidna> I've posted what I think could be a longer-term solution in the bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: TLDR
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: basically, both the gnome and kde polkit frontends should work in $DE
<JontheEchidna> but they're only autostarted in their respective DE with OnlyShowIn in their .desktop files
<JontheEchidna> that could be dropped, and only one would register as the official uber polkit overlord
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why not have a service and have dbus launch it?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, ask polkit :P
<JontheEchidna> but currently, packages depending on a polkit frontend assume either will work with an or dependency on the two frontends
<apachelogger> I mean, if they use the same dbus interface you could just have any ui autostart in their desktops and if none was started dbus will start the service
<apachelogger> that said kubuntu-desktop should drag in polkit-kde for integration reasons
<Riddell> the release schedule says "Release Candidate" for today, is there actually one planned or is that just for confusion?
<JontheEchidna> explicitly seeding it definitely wouldn't hurt, but people might install KDE softwares from Ubuntu, and wonder why they don't work
<JontheEchidna> so we'll need a longer term fix eventually
<apachelogger> Riddell: confusion I think
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why does it not simply use the gnome polkit ui?
<JontheEchidna> the gnome auth daemon isn't starting at startup due to OnlyShowIn=Gnome in the .desktop file
<JontheEchidna> and the KDE auth daemon won't start in gnome
<JontheEchidna> they are not talking to each other and are getting a divorce :'(
<apachelogger> I am confused
<apachelogger> what is the scenario here?
<apachelogger> user runs ubuntu or user runs kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> gnome user runs KDE app needing polkit in gnome, or KDE user runs gnome app in kde
<apachelogger> confusing
<apachelogger> SO
<apachelogger> if you run gnome
<apachelogger> won't the gnome polkit ui be installed and runnin?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> unless you also have KDE installed, and try to run a gnome app in thar
<apachelogger> ok, I really do not get the problem
<apachelogger> gnome session -> gnome polit ui -> kde app uses that ui
<apachelogger> kde session -> kde polkit ui -> gnome app uses that ui
<apachelogger> no?
<JontheEchidna> if you install KDE after gnome the kde polkit ui won't be installed
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> BUG
<apachelogger> righ there
<JontheEchidna> and the gnome one you already have won't autostart in KDE
<apachelogger> plasma-desktop needs to depend on polit-kde
<apachelogger> or whatever thing provides the plasma kde session
<JontheEchidna> either one could be made to work perfectly fine in the other DE, removing the need for an extra dependency, tho
<JontheEchidna> (by removing the autostart restriction)
<apachelogger> BUG
<apachelogger> "in me gnome I have an alien dialog that asks me for auth, I am so not giving it auth"
<JontheEchidna> with QGtkStyle it'll look native
<JontheEchidna> with oxygen-gtk it'll look native
<apachelogger> "canonical should fix their stuff !! or go back to sudo !!"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: except qgtkstyle is not used by default for kde apps
<JontheEchidna> BUG
<apachelogger> except oxygen-gtk does still look alien
<apachelogger> except icons in kde apps are oxygen wherea s in gnome apps the are human
<JontheEchidna> eh, doesn't look too bad to me: http://i.imgur.com/CFse3.png
<JontheEchidna> if there was some way to control which registered first, that'd fix that too
<apachelogger> on registers per DS
<apachelogger> kde ui only registers in KDE
<apachelogger> gnome ui only registers in gnome
<apachelogger> s/on/one/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "gnome ui onely registers in gnome"
<apachelogger> oh, fail \p/
<apachelogger> more fail
<JontheEchidna> wow, the gnomie frontend actually stays in front of the window being auth'd
<JontheEchidna> polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1++
<JontheEchidna> calculus homework time, bbl
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-07
<muntiKubu> what is this 4.6.5 all about when 4.7.2  is out?  I know it's your baby but it just puzzles me :(
<muntiKubu> natty is not even LTS.  I would have understood  ( a bit ) if it was.
<Darkwing> ?
<Darkwing> I know that for Oneiric that release in about a week is running 4.7.1
<muntiKubu> Darkwing: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-465-released-natty-updates
<Darkwing> I know that more... major updates point forward then backport as needed.
<muntiKubu> why would you downgrade natty/4.7.1 to 4.6.5?
<JontheEchidna> you get the bugfixes of the 4.6.5 packages without risking regressions from a new minor version of KDE
<JontheEchidna> less risky, if you care about stability
<JontheEchidna> for example, there's a very annoying taskbar bug in 4.7.0 and 4.7.1 that's not present in 4.6.x
<muntiKubu> probably fixed in 4.7.2?
<JontheEchidna> hopefully
<JontheEchidna> putting 4.6.x in to natty officially offers bugfixes for those who are either not technical enough to manually add the PPA, and is quite a bit safer regression-wise
<JontheEchidna> *who are either not technical enough to manually add the PPA, or are wary of regressions
<JontheEchidna> to put it this way: you like the bleeding edge and probably won't care if 4.6.5 is in natty :P
<JontheEchidna> but there are those who don't know that much about computers, and this update will fix bugs with a much lower chance of introducing new ones
<Darkwing> JontheEchidna: You going to be at UDS?
<JontheEchidna> nope, school
<Darkwing> Drat
<JontheEchidna> speaking of which, I seem to have drifted off of mah homework
<Darkwing> :)
<JontheEchidna> I'll procrastinate later...
<Darkwing> muntiKubu: Does that help answer your question?
<Darkwing> I've always wanted to be a precrastinator... But I never got around to it.
<muntiKubu> Darkwing: I guess so for those who still have 4.6.4.  those with 4.7.1 will not get it anyway. expecting 4.7.2 instead.  The timing is also puzzling since we'll have 11.10 in a few days
<Darkwing> Speaking as a non programmer with Kubuntu, that might have to do with timing of the release cycle we follow and time for backports within getting ready for the next release.
<Darkwing> I'm not 100% sure about that but, the timing seems to be about right when it comes to freezes within the release cycle.
<ScottK> Release was just a little to early this time to get 4.7.2 in.
<muntiKubu> IIRC Kubuntu would have you rather upgrade to 11.10 instead
<ScottK> muntiKubu: 4.6.5 is in natty-updates, so you can at least get that.
<Darkwing> AFAIK you can update KDE within Natty.
<muntiKubu> ScottK: even with 4.7.1 installed?
<ScottK> Oh. No.
<ScottK> Downgrades aren't supported.
<muntiKubu> Darkwing: I didn't say that you can't update KDE within natty
<Darkwing> I assumed from your opening statement asking what all the of the 4.6.5 was all about when 4.7.2 was out... My bad.
<muntiKubu> Darkwing: np :)
<Darkwing> :)
 * Darkwing raises an eyebrow
<Darkwing> ScottK: Did that feel a bit strange to you?
<ScottK> munti's showed up here before, so not really.
<Darkwing> ahhhh, Okay. I've never had the pleasure.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Final Freeze in effect | Archive Frozen | Pre RC ISOs need testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | UDS Ideas: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-P | 4.7.2 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Darkwing> Why is the android server where they keep the SDK updates and APIs so ssllooww?
<ScottK> Because you should be testing ISOs instead.
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> Yeah, I should.
<Darkwing> Except, this is part of a test for a actual paying job.
<ScottK> With free software you help millions of users.
<Darkwing> It was the one thing I had not setup on my new computer.
<Darkwing> Yeah, But free software doesn't give my kids food :)
<ScottK> Meh.  Saves on new clothing costs.
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> Aye, the finle RCs are ready for testing? The daily images?
<Darkwing> *Final
<ScottK> This is the first crack at an RC image.
<ScottK> Odds are we'll have respins, but we want to run them through testing to make sure we're at least in the ballpark.
<Darkwing> The daily images correct?
<Darkwing> I've had too much coffee so I'll be up late.
<ScottK> Yes.
<Darkwing> Okay, I'll look up how they want this done. I've not done this before :)
<Darkwing> Each cycle I get deeper and deeper involved.
<Darkwing> This is what I want to prevent with Kubuntu Documentation. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/860501
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 860501 in unity (Ubuntu) "User Documentation should be easier to access" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Darkwing> Is ksnapshot upstream?
<Darkwing> How d you add a duplicate of KDE upstream?
<Darkwing> Kubuntu Bug #869652 is the same as KDE Bug #28656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869652 in ksnapshot (Ubuntu) "Ksnapshot: "Include mouse pointer" doesn't." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869652
<ubottu> KDE bug 28656 in general "Mouse cursor not always included in snapshot" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28656
<ScottK> Darkwing: use also affects project in LP and add the link to the bug.
<Darkwing> Yup, found it. :)
<Darkwing> How was the studing JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> went ok
<Darkwing> What you taking?
<Darkwing> ScottK: ISO testing... can it effectivly be done in a VM?
<maco> i would think so
<maco> be a pain to do on hardware over and over
<Darkwing> Aye it would
<ScottK> Darkwing: yes.
<ScottK> I abuse my netbook this way, but you aren't required to use real hardware.
<Darkwing> I have an old netbook that I am going to give to my son... But I think VM would be simplier.
<Darkwing> iso.qa.ubuntu.com doesn't use OpenID???????
 * Darkwing sighs
<skreech_> does anyone know if brainstorm is open source?
<Darkwing> skreech_: It's powered by IdeaTorrent (http://www.ideatorrent.org/) and that is open source.
<skreech_> Ah wondrous :)
 * Daskreech sadly contemplates if it has Facebook connect
 * Quintasan_ got visa
<Quintasan_> passport will arrive in like 5 days
<nigelb> Quintasan_: Congrats!
<apachelogger> whom do I complain to about election spam?
<nigelb> apachelogger: Noone :)
<nigelb> YOu're a community member, you haz voting rights
<apachelogger> yeah, that does not mean we need to have all elections within one month of one year :P
<debfx> voting is kind of pointless if you don't know 3/4 of the candidates and they don't even tell you why you should vote for them ...
<apachelogger> that too
<apachelogger> 7 seats
<apachelogger> awoga
<apachelogger> debfx: actually you should totally write a mail about that, so that I can then start a flamewar with my reply to your mail
<jussi> debfx: like the guy that has his wiki page point to LP and LP says something about his wiki page having more info that he tries to keep updated? 
<debfx> apachelogger: lol
<debfx> jussi: I would want the candidates to write a wiki page about who they are, why they are applying and what they want to do on the council
<jussi> debfx: ++
<jussi> debfx: so not like this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinAlbisetti
<debfx> yeah that one is great
<jussi> its a circle!!
<jussi> :P
<debfx> of course sabdfl pre-selecting candidates without any kind of transparency doesn't help the election either
<nigelb> jussi: lol, that guy made me laugh
<jussi> nigelb: yeah, was a bit strange
<nigelb> jussi: I just poked some people I know to perhaps update their wiki.
<nigelb> But meh, those people are awesome enough to be voted anyway :D
<apachelogger> rbelem: do sd cards appear for you in partitionmanager?
<shadeslayer> \o
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> rbelem: on natty?
<rbelem> apachelogger, last time i tested yes
<apachelogger> I think something is broken in oneiric then :(
<rbelem> apachelogger, i did not tested oneiric
<rbelem> :-(
<apachelogger> !find qemu-arm-static oneiric
<ubottu> File qemu-arm-static found in qemu-user-static
<yofel> apachelogger: depends for me, I know it didn't like the SD card on one of my systems and did like it on another one. I think it was my thinkpad's /dev/mmcblk0 that it didn't like
<yofel> haven't used partitionmanager in ages though
<apachelogger> maybe it does not like my mmcblk0 either
<apachelogger> someone talk to upstream plz
<jussi> Im hanging ut on g+, if anyone wants to join me
<shadeslayer> No point, i'm in a completely dark room ... no lights no nothing
<shadeslayer> you won't even be able to see me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think i'm never going to learn about MVC
<shadeslayer> the concept eludes me
<jussi> shadeslayer: turn the lights on? :P
<apachelogger> you haz no light on laptop?
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> crapy hardware you have
<apachelogger> winwinwin
<shadeslayer> jussi: can't , sister is sleeping and then my parents are going to shout :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: about MVC... get drunk
<shadeslayer> ofcourse i can move to another room, but thats too much work
<apachelogger> it makes total sense when you are drunk
<apachelogger> unfotunately it does not when you get sober again
<shadeslayer> hmm ... no alcohol in the house right now :P
<jussi> Harald, which one are you right now? drunk or sober? 
<apachelogger> solution that works well: be drunk all the time
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fail
<apachelogger> jussi: working on drunken
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * apachelogger has to go see flats tomorrow
<shadeslayer> need to get my own flat/pad
 * apachelogger has his own bridge
<jussi> pad is such a bachelor word
<apachelogger> then again it is like 8 degrees or so
<shadeslayer> jussi: something that you can't use no more :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> JabberwockyA19  << Someone saw "Alice in Wonderland" one too many times
<apachelogger> I point out
<apachelogger> no one should use that word
<apachelogger> it is a silly word
<shadeslayer> what if
<shadeslayer> i wrap it in a nice Qt API
<shadeslayer> QPad
<apachelogger> still a silly word
<apachelogger> may I mention gstreamer has pads
<apachelogger> supporting the sillyness
<shadeslayer> there's a patch on kde-packagers btw
<shadeslayer> patch KDE 4.7.2 or the archive?
<apachelogger> archive!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> I'd vote for the archive since the SRU is going to take some time
<shadeslayer> alright
<apachelogger> no good if stuff goes to shit and then we patch the bug that made it go to shit
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Rohan Garg * 86 * debian/ (patches/fix_duplicate_folders.diff changelog patches/series) Add fix_duplicate_folders.diff as advised by upstream
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> needs uploading
<CIA-130> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 127 * (docbook/kgetsource.1.docbook TODO) Added a manpage for kgetsource and updated the TODO
<bulldog98_> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/131215 what is going on there?
<apachelogger> someone broke the build?
<Darkwing> Is there an extra step for @kubuntu.org emails that doesn't happen with @ubuntu ones?
<yofel> Darkwing: should be automatically added when you're a kubuntu-member
<yofel> *ubuntu* membership will only grant @ubuntu.com
<bulldog98> apachelogger: hm I added a new docbook maybe that caused it
<apachelogger> kubuntu membership gives ubuntu membership
<yofel> bulldog98: I'm not quite show why it looks for that file, the file it looks for doesn't exist
<Darkwing> ahhhh, nevermind... I changed my primary email in launchpad and it finally stopped sending to old email this morning but, has failed to start sending to new email address.
<bulldog98> yofel: I’m not sure either
 * yofel never wrote a single manpage in his life
<bulldog98> yofel: it’s a docbook
<yofel> that neither
<bulldog98> apachelogger: build still works only man pages are not included
<apachelogger> do you dep on kdelibs-data or whatever contains the xslt stuff?
<apachelogger> why write docbook anywy
<apachelogger> write the man page directly
<Darkwing> DocBook? Someone say DocBook?
 * Darkwing hides in the corner
 * bulldog98 found the error
<bulldog98> apachelogger: the problem is the file got renamed and moved. I’m fixing it in your pre-install.rb
<CIA-130> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 128 * (TODO pre-install.rb) Update for TODO, fixed pre-install.rb (file was moved)
<bambee> evening
<ScottK> Still need ISO testing done ...
 * bambee is drunk (as every friday)
<bambee> ScottK: I will do some testing right now
<ScottK> Great.
<CIA-130> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Jonathan Kolberg * 129 * (5 files in 2 dirs) Updated changelog, standard-version and added a few manpages
<yofel> bulldog98: btw. what's the state for kturtle and parley?
<bulldog98> yofel: thought ScottK had asked upstream. I hadn’t time, since it was my first week in university
 * ScottK didn't.
 * ScottK thought someone else was going to.
<yofel> bulldog98: can you push something to the PPA then at least so we can release something? (in the PPA's)
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
 * ScottK is currently trying to slam together one last set of updates for the pim packages.
<yofel> It was my first week at school too, + I have a cold so I haven't done anything either
 * bulldog98 came home at ~7pm and gone out of house ~6am
<yofel> ScottK: how soon are we going to have 4.7.2 in some official repository? I don't really want to do natty backports if they'll mess up upgrades again
<bulldog98> all week (exept mo)
<yofel> heh, I know that feeling
<yofel> and that's not that bad, I had mondays where I got out at 6, and got home at 11
<ScottK> yofel: We should push 4.7.2 to oneiric-proposed mid next week so it can be a zero day SRU.
<yofel> ScottK: ok, then I'll do the backports over the weekend
<yofel> bah, got a system lockup while installing updates and now /usr/lib/libsolidcontrolnm09.so.4 crashes both kded4 and plasma
<bulldog98> yofel: should I commit the packaging?
<yofel> sure, just keep the note on the wiki that it still needs fixing
 * yofel tries to figure out how to fix this mess...
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kturtle] Jonathan Kolberg * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/parley] Jonathan Kolberg * 20 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> k, system recovered, but the NM plasma applet doesn't work
 * bulldog98 had problems with nm connecting to an password protected wifi (WAP/WAP2 Enterprice TTLS PAP)
<yofel> well, here it simply crashes
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/131251
<yofel> and I'm not really sure where the issue is, as I might as well blame the system freeze I had just now
<ScottK> pim packages updated.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-08
<Darkwing> Anyone know anyone that works on teh @ubuntu and @kubuntu forwards with Launchpad?
<claydoh> ScottK: testing migration in kmail seems much  much better since your last upload: the migrator still fails, but after delting kmail-migratorrc and runnng it --interactive it all was migrated successfully, 1 imap(gmail), 2 d-imap and one pop account all went smoothly!,
<claydoh> plus all my previous dimap cached messgaes were savded it theor own folders . 
<claydoh> actually after running migrator manually, starting kmail prompted for the migrator again, which I rn just for fun, but it errored saying it had already been run. I closed it, then kmail opened to the well-migrated state.
<claydoh> so you got us somewhere ! No errror messages downloading mail, either
<claydoh> +1
<claydoh> oops soory for draggin it on, but you do have  to reload any folders with previous mails to have then show, which will obviously not be obvious to users
<Darkwing> So KMail is fixed?
<claydoh> well mostly,  filters are not migrated (but that is known) , and a previously fixed bug has re emerged (gotta get hte number, it is the one where you can't filter based on mailing list id
<claydoh> and I am awaiting spam to see if the spam filtering will move the junk mail  to the junk folder
<claydoh> Darkwing: this is in a vm atm, for migration testing, I have a mostly working kmail setup from scratch for daily use
<Darkwing> claydoh: Okay
<claydoh> gotta remember to not delte the spam when using my droid
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> I'm having massive issues with my email..
<claydoh> phone=timesucker lol
<Darkwing> I changed primary email in launchpad and they stopped sending to my old but failed to start sending it to my new one.
<Darkwing> Yeah, it is. I love my galaxy s though.
<claydoh> Darkwing: yeah, in mine, there are errors everywhere on one account, and often massive  dupes on another, 
<claydoh> wish I could have one of those, have a droid charge, samsung and amoled  screen goodness so far, for this phone noob
<Darkwing> VZW?
<claydoh> yeah
<Darkwing> :D I wanted a charge but all I could afford was a Fascinate. (Galaxy S)
<claydoh> lol same here, but amazon had a penny sale on everything but the newest (bionic) plus a 50 buck gift card, so i get paid for the phone lol 
<Darkwing> lol
<claydoh> the wife has a fascinate, I am not allowed to touch it
<Darkwing> :D I rooted mine and am running CyanogenMod7 on it.
<claydoh> I rooted mine this past monday, just running a leaked vzw gingerbread 
<claydoh> I lasted one week before rooting
<claydoh> I actually like the touchwhiz, tho have not played enough with any other launchers
<claydoh> gingerbread means front cam with skype/google
<Darkwing> Yup.
<Darkwing> I've been running gingerbrad for a while. Had the first Droid and have been running GB on it since Google opened the souce.
<claydoh> I am getting decent battery life, though i can't really use it too much when I at work, so I get a full day before charging
<Darkwing> I normally keep it plugged into my computer so, I think that UDS will be my first real test on batt life.
<claydoh> I hope there is 4g there, that would be nice
<claydoh> just to see
<Darkwing> You don't have 4g where you are?
<claydoh> nope
<claydoh> I don't know if there is any 4g in Maine
<Darkwing> Ahhh, fun.
<claydoh> no, but in reality, the 3g is almost as fast as te dsl I had not too long ago :)
<bambee> morning
<bulldog98_> moin moin :)
<yofel> o/
 * yofel goes reinstalling oneiric on his thinkpad
<yofel> might as well make an iso test while I'm at it
<yofel> bulldog98_: btw. does gles work on your eeePC? Doesn't work on mine
<bulldog98_> yofel: never tested that
<yofel> for me kwin says "incomplete GLES support" and disables compositing
<yofel> mgraesslin: do you know if kwin is supposed to work with MESA 7.11 GLES on intel? I'm getting http://paste.kde.org/131347
<mgraesslin> yofel: no idea, have never seen that
<mgraesslin> seems to be inside the mesa library
<yofel> k, thanks
<allee> yofel: is this the inofficial i915g. In this case opengl 2.0 was reached annouced yesterday: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Phoronix/~3/G9XiSH1DxiE/vr.php
<yofel> *shrug* - it's whatever driver we have in the oneiric archive
<allee> oh, I was guessing due to word gallium in your output: 'OpenGL renderer string:                 Gallium 0.4 on i915 (chipset: 945GME)'
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping pin
<sheytan> g
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> i made the cd cover for oneirc
<sheytan> where to upload it?
<claydoh> ScottK: so, the append failed messages are back in kmail, assuming they never left
<claydoh> on d-imap
<sheytan> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/5996/front2kf.jpg
<GirlyGirl> Hi the pre rc iso for testing ... does it include KDE SC 4.7.2?
<GirlyGirl> sheytan: Is the cd cover such a secret that it has to be kept private?
<sheytan> GirlyGirl: why? Did  i hide it somehow?
<GirlyGirl> sheytan: Clicking it gives me http://imageshack.us/img/blocked_login.jpg
<sheytan> GirlyGirl: well, not for me and others :)
<GirlyGirl> sheytan: Wow rekonq does that , opera shows it :d
<GirlyGirl> sheytan: nice cover btw
<sheytan> GirlyGirl: thank you :)
<GirlyGirl> sheytan: What did you use for that ... Gimp , inkscape
<sheytan> GirlyGirl: both :)
<allee> sheytan: cool cover!    
<allee> yofel: I'm curious what driver it is. On your eeepc    grep drivers/  /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<ximion> hi there! Could someone upload the Apper package to Ubuntu?
<ximion> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> claydoh: I don't think they did.
<ScottK> ximion: pong
<ScottK> claydoh: Great news on the migration.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Mac ISO still doesn't boot and i think its because the kernel doesn't properly pick up the HDD
<shadeslayer> someone was working on that iirc
<ximion> ScottK: I don't think we will have an Apper release in time, so is it okay if I package a Git snapshot of Apper?
<ximion> The tools is very stable and I fixed some last issues upstream
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/782389/comments/21
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 782389 in linux (Ubuntu) "DVD drive doesn't work on MacBookPro8,2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ximion> the bug mentioned by dantti last time has also been fixed last night
<claydoh> ScottK: just wish we could suppress the error messages, the imap seems to work despite the error, 
<claydoh> I wonder why it is on one mail server (my webhost) and not gmail
<ScottK> claydoh: I've tried to trace where they are coming from and didn't find it yet.
<ScottK> ximion: Yes.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Make sure you mark the bug against the ISO testing results in the QA tracker.
<shadeslayer> sure
<ScottK> Quintasan: Could you take care of sponsoring ximion?
<shadeslayer> Altho, i did manage to boot it off a normal PC with a BIOS
<shadeslayer> works just fine there
<yofel> allee: 
<yofel> [    10.727] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<yofel> [    10.816] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915
<yofel> [    10.965] (II) AIGLX: Trying DRI driver /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/i915_dri.so
<yofel> and oneiric has
<yofel> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel oneiric
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.15.901-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 234 kB, installed size 972 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<allee> yofel: strange I'm using intel too.  but my output mesa output is completly different   http://paste.ubuntu.com/704514/
<allee> seems to be that GL capabilities are strongly dependend some hw spec. support in kernelmod i915
<ximion> ScottK, Quintasan: Package is now available here: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/apper-1110081830/apper_0.7.0~20111008-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ScottK> ximion: What about the packagekit update?
<ximion> ScottK: The PackageKit update is not necessary if apper is uploaded
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<ximion> (then it would be stupid to ship a outdated lib)
<ximion> the new PackageKit-Qt2 library is nearly twice as fast as the old one :)
<ScottK> Nice.
<ximion> Apper is noticeable faster than KPackageKit...
<ScottK> That was definitely one of the points against it.
<ximion> ScottK: theoretically, PK could be as fast as Synaptic, but the APT backend of PK is not in the best shape
<ximion> and apt's api is just terrible...
<ScottK> IIRC that was part of the motivation behind libqapt - to minimize the amount people had to deal with the apt API directly.
<ximion> I talked with Richard Hughes about this issue at desktop summit and he showed me how the Zif backend works (Zif is a RPM package manager)
 * yofel remembers JT saying something along those lines while writing libqtapt ^^
<ximion> if it is possible for apt what he did with Zif, PK would be super-fast
<ximion> I would like a API on top of APT which queries APT directly for apt-specifig operations (e.g. holding of packages) and PK for the rest
<ximion> maybe write a small daemon for this
<ximion> by doing it that way, we would only have to maintain one piece of terrible apt code
<ximion> (the best option would be to replace aptdaemon with this api too)
<ximion> I recently tested the PackageKit branch of the Ubuntu Software Center, and the native stuff is still faster, but APTcc becomes better with every release
<ximion> :-)
<yofel> I don't think slowness was the issue with kpackagekit, more that it simply didn't work right.
<yofel> It doesn't really help if your update get's stuck somewhere in the middle
<yofel> *gets
<glatzor> ScottK, ximion: and that is why we use python-apt in aptdaemon
<glatzor> ximion, aptdaemon will provide a more complete implementation of the packagekit api in P compared to the aptcc backend
<glatzor> ximion, ScottK I am working on a compaitibility layer which provides the packagekit system dbus interface
<ximion> glatzor: The only missing feature in aptcc is installation of local files at time, because apt doesn't support this...
<ximion> juliank is working on this
<ximion> aptdaemon can maybe cover more features of apt than PK can, but the implementation of PK's session bus is the same in GNOME-PackageKit/Apper and your implementation
<glatzor> ximion, I am not talking about the session interface
<glatzor> ximion, you can run apper/gpk-application with aptdaemon already
<ximion> glatzor: oh, that's nice! :)
<ximion> but what is missing in PK?
<ximion> every feature is implemented
<ximion> only the apt backend needs some love
<ximion> is gpk-application faster with aptdaemon?
<glatzor> ximion, I haven't made any profiling yet
<ximion> ScottK: hmm, looks like Quintasan is missing...
<ximion> glatzor: maybe I can do this later...
<glatzor> ximion, It is not yet part of the main branch.
<ximion> at time, aptcc is a little bit slower if you do many fast requests, e.g. fetching descriptions
<ximion> this is because aptcc does not leave the cache open
<ximion> PK has methods to handle opening/closing of caches
<ximion> but aptcc does not use them (yet)
<ximion> glatzor: okay
<glatzor> ximion, how could pk help aptcc in handling its package cache?
<ximion> at time I see aptdaemon as the Debian/Ubuntu-only variant of PackageKit, with less shared code and duplication of functionality, but as a good alternative to use until PK reaches APTd's functionality.
<ximion> can you tell me something _only_ APTd can do?
<ximion> glatzor: it just tells the backend when to open/close the cache
<glatzor> ximion, in a first approach I even removed the need to queue query transaction (e.g. GetDetails). They could be processed before install/removal or even during an installation
<ximion> via plugins the native tool like Synaptic can also interrupt PK and force it to unload the cache
<ximion> sounds like PK's parallel-transactions... A feature I started which is now continued by richard
<glatzor> ximion, metadata, plugins (was designed for automatically installing language packs), chaining of transactions, config file conflicts, terminal widget, hierachic policykit priviliges
<glatzor> ans some more
<ximion> glatzor: do you process all query transactions at once or do they just live in a queue which is executed in parallel to write transactions?
<ximion> okay, I don't know what chaining pf transactions is... that one transaction can invoke another?
<ximion> the terminal widget is impossible with hughsie
<ximion> in his opinion showing a terminal is the UIs way of saying "I give up"
<ximion> first I was against him, but now I think he's right
<glatzor> ximion, it was in a separate  but now they just get queued as the rest - apt doesn't support threading. So you have to lock access to cache internally
<glatzor> ximion, depends on the use case. Could be true for Ubuntu but not for Debian.
<yofel> no terminal is ok as long everything goes right, but when something goes wrong I don't know a GUI that handles the situation in a good way.
<glatzor> ximion, I have to leave for dinner now.
<yofel> for example: how does apper inform you that a package failed to install with an I/O error?
<glatzor> ximion, I will write an email to the pk list in the next days with the current state and the plans for the future
<ximion> glatzor: That would be nice!
<ximion> although I am a PK guy, I would like to hear something about aptd
<ximion> aptd shows what Debian wants
<ximion> yofel: it shows an error dialog with the error message
<yofel> the full message from dpkg?
<yofel> then ok
<ximion> not the full log, but the APT error
<ximion> e.g. if there's a file conflict it shows which files conflict
<yofel> problem is that *that* usually is something like "post-installation script failed with exit status 1" - which is useless with the error from dpkg
<yofel> *without
<ximion> yofel: maybe we can attach the full log...
<ximion> or write a PK plugin which forwads the output (bad idea, but possible)
<yofel> add a details view/tab that shows the actual dpkg output for that package (not the full log). That way people can get help on the error without having to look up files in /var/log/apt/
<yofel> bbl
<ximion> bes way ist to never make it fail :D
<Quintasan> ximion: I'm back
<ximion> Quintasan: cool! Could you maybe take a look at the apper package and upload it if you find that the packaging is okay?
<ximion> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/apper-1110081830/apper_0.7.0~20111008-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Quintasan> Uhh, ximion, what is that desktop.db in debian/ ?
 * Quintasan has never seen this before
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/131479/
<Quintasan> Ah
<Quintasan> app metadata
<Quintasan> ximion: Please file a bug with needs-packaging tag and give me the bug number, okay?
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<Quintasan> ximion: Or not. Wait a moment please
<ximion> Quintasan: okay
<ximion> I need to leave now, I'll be back late this evening
<Quintasan> ximion: Apart from stuff like transitions, I believe a debug package would be appropriate
<Quintasan> ximion: You have to add an entry in debian/control and then do override_dh_strip in debian/rules
<ximion> Quintasan: Okay, I already did this for debconf-kde too
<ximion> an I'll add an information that Apper breaks KPackageKit
<Quintasan> I see
<Quintasan> Well
<Quintasan> ximion: We need Replaces, not breaks
<Quintasan> and we needs transitional packages for smooth upgrade I believe
<ximion> hmm... I really need to leave now... I will be back at 1:00 in the morning I guess...
<Quintasan> but I am not sure about transitional packages
<ximion> imo it's not necessary, but I'm not sure too
<ximion> need to go... cu
<ScottK> Quintasan: pong
<ScottK> Quintasan: Needs packaging bug is totally optional.
<ScottK> Quintasan: It should have transitional packages and Breaks/Replaces.
<yofel> re
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whoa, you're dealing with a price there
<shadeslayer> "Prince Cassim Adepegba"
<ximion> ScottK: Should I add a transitional package for kpackagekit to the new apper pkg or should I just "break" the kpk package in the apper package?
<ScottK> Both.  The breaks needs to be versioned.
<ximion> ScottK: okay - but if the pkg gets uploaded to Debian, I have to remove the transitional package again
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Most people would have it installed due to kubuntu-desktop anyway.
<ScottK> So if it gets removed due to the upgrade and muon replaces it, that's not so bad.
<ximion> Quintasan: new pkg ready.
<ximion> do you have a bug number which this new package should close?
<ximion> entering my Debian ITP there seems a bit weird :P
<Quintasan> Nope, ScottK said it's not necessary
<Quintasan> ximion: Did you upload to REVU
<Quintasan> ?
<ximion> yes, revu is processing it at time
<ximion> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/apper-1110081857/apper_0.7.0~20111008-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ximion> Quintasan: ^
<ximion> it's uploaded, but not yet shown in the UI
<ximion> Quintasan: evu processed the package now, you can download it, I think :)
<ximion> I did not run an explicit upgrade-test, but this should work. it always worked like this before when I renamed a package :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fancy titles don't impress me
<ximion> Quintasan: ping me, if you've any change/comment :)
<Quintasan> Wait, waht
<Quintasan> ximion: debian/control
<Quintasan> no need for # Transitional dummy package
<Quintasan> >Description: Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla - transitional package
<Quintasan> How KPK is a web browser?
<Quintasan> Replaces: oldname (<< 0.6.3.3-0ubuntu2~)
<Quintasan> Breaks: oldname (<< 0.6.3.3-0ubuntu2~)
<Quintasan> That would replace package "oldname"
<Quintasan> !info kpackagekit
<ubottu> kpackagekit (source: kpackagekit): KDE package management tool using PackageKit. In component main, is extra. Version 0.6.3.3-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 475 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<ximion> Quintasan: ? which version have you got?
<ximion> one moment...
<Quintasan> ximion: I was wondering what version of kpk do we have in natty
<Quintasan> 0.6.3.3-0ubuntu2
<Quintasan> You have 0.6.3.3-0ubuntu2~ there so I don't think it will work
<Quintasan> Section of kpackagekit transitional package should be "kde"
<Quintasan> ScottK: IMHO apper should Depend on debconf-kde-helper
<ScottK> Quintasan: If you say so.
 * ScottK doesn't have time to sort out the details.
<ximion> Quintasan: Why should the section be kde?
<Quintasan> ximion: Becasue it's a kde-related package?
<ximion> if it is oldlibs, repo cleanup tools will suggest removing the transitional package
<ximion> Quintasan: tools like deborphan (?) (don't know if this is the name of it) can delete transitional pkgs if they're marked as "oldlibs"
<Quintasan> ximion: Hmm, that makes sense. Leave it in oldlibs then
<ximion> also, shouldn't "0.6.3.3-0ubuntu2~" replace everything below 0.6.3.3-0ubuntu2 and all possible backports/fixes
<Quintasan> Still the Description is wrong
<Quintasan> and remove the comment please
<ximion> please pull the package again from revu, looks like I uploaded crap last time :P
<Quintasan> also move debconf-kde-helper to Depends
<ximion> Quintasan: debconf-kde-helper is a tool which makes command-line applications of PackageKit, like "pkcon" show debconf kde dialogs
<ximion> it is not required to run apper
<ximion> (although it is useful)
<ximion> apper embeds debconf dialogs directly and does not need to spawn an external application
<Quintasan> ximion: Well, it is not but when you install some package using debconf and debconf-kde-helper is not installed then what happens?
<ximion> Quintasan: If you install it via apper, a debconf-dialog is shown in Apper. If you install it via apt-get, a dialog is shown. If you install it via "pkcon", PackageKit will try the GNOME-dialogs and if this does not work set the debconf-frontend to passthrough
<ximion> so the helper is only needed if a user uses PackageKit command line tools under KDE
<Quintasan> Hmm.
<Quintasan> Okay then, leave it as it is
<ximion> Apper already depends on debconf-kde to embed debconf dialogs send by PackageKit
<Quintasan> This looks sane to me
 * ximion checks if revu pkg and local pkg are the same - just to be sure this time...
<ximion> Qintasan: good :)
<ximion> (and the revu package really is the pkg I have here locally :P)
<Quintasan> Let me pbuild it and see what lintian has to say
<debfx> ximion: shouldn't apper break kpackagekit (<= 0.6.3.3-0ubuntu2)?
<ximion> I hope it is just the warning about a missing manpage  ^^
<ximion> debfx: I followed the usual instructions: http://wiki.debian.org/Renaming_a_Package
<ximion> but <= would make sense to me too.
<ximion> but "<<" also works
<debfx> those instructions suggest << 0.7.0~20111008-0ubuntu1~
<ximion> (you can use dpkg --compare-versions to test it)
<ximion> yep.
<ximion> sh*
<ximion> this happens if you go out of the pub and sit down on your computer right afterwards...
<ximion> debfx: thank you for the attention!
<Quintasan> yup, thanks debfx
<ximion> I did this in a hurry before I left and simple forgot to be careful enough
<Quintasan> ximion: Yeah, it complains about missing manpage and watch file
<ximion> Quintasan: I fixed the version issue at revu now
<ximion> okay, that's okay
<ximion> :P
<Quintasan> Well, it's not really okay but it's not an error
<ximion> I will write a manpage later, if this is okay
<Quintasan> Fair enough
<ximion> most of the time packaging new software you write manpages :P
<Quintasan> Not really, go ahead and package a library
<ximion> I'll send one upstream soon, so this gets solved for everyone
<ximion> Quintasan: like projectM? :D
<ximion> this was my most complicated package.
<ximion> now I am projectM upstream...
<ximion> we apply over 15 patches to the source downstream to make the lib work somehow...
<Quintasan> symbols etc.
<Quintasan> maintaining that is a hell sometimes
<ximion> or debconf-kde lib - the symbols file is evil :P
<ximion> yes, exactly!
<Quintasan> Uhh
<Quintasan> ximion: Did you test apper?
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/09/plasma-desktopFd2079.jpg
<ximion> Quintasan: yes, I'm using the git version here, but I also removed the git snapshot to test the package
<ximion> works very well here
 * debfx would think that being upstream helps pushing patches upstream ;)
<Quintasan> ximion: Look at the screenshot
<ximion> very meaningful message...
<ximion> do you get a nice terminal output?
<ximion> I guess it's a query to desktop.db
<ximion> but then I wonder why I don't get this...
<Quintasan> apper(24282)/kdecore (KLocale) KLocalizedStringPrivate::toString: Trying to convert empty KLocalizedString to QString.
<Quintasan> apper(24282)/kdeui (KNotification) KNotificationManager::close: 3441
<Quintasan> apper(24282)/kdeui (KNotification) KNotificationManager::close: 3452
<ximion> Quintasan: works for me... => http://image-upload.de/image/WJVJD3/66e3595e77.png
<Quintasan> Well, it doesn't work here
<Quintasan> oneiric
<ximion> what happens if you "sudo rm /usr/share/app-install/desktop.db" ?
<ximion> oneiric too...
<Quintasan> Let me rebuild it and reinstall
<ximion> pleas etry to start it without desktop.db first :)
<ximion> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> QSqlDatabasePrivate::database: unable to open database: "unable to open database file Error opening database" 
<Quintasan> QSqlQuery::prepare: database not open
<ximion> Quintasan: as an error message?
<ximion> because we can disable the desktop.db, if it causes problems...
 * ximion has an idea
<Quintasan> ximion: konsole output when I try to double click a category
<utusan> does frozen means kubuntu 11.10  comes out not with 4.7.2?
<ximion> Quintasan: if you remove the "-DAPPINSTALL=true" line in debian/rules, does this remove the issue too?
<Quintasan> ximion: No idea, how about you try that?
<ximion> Quintasan: try it! :)
<Quintasan> utusan: I believe it comes out with 4.7.1 but we will provide upgrade to 4.7.2 as soon as possible
<ximion> Apper works like a charm here...
<ScottK> utusan: Yes.  We'll try to have it updated shortly after release.
<utusan> Quintasan, thanks
<ximion> if this flag is disabled, apper will loose it's application manager functionality.
<ScottK> utusan: The kdepim related packages are updated though.
 * ScottK slid those in.
<Quintasan> ximion: LOL
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/09/plasma-desktopYc2079.jpg
<Quintasan> More categories somehow
<ximion> it just stopped loading categories before... .P
<ximion> but why does this work for me?
<ximion> we're using exactly the same database...
<Quintasan> I have absolutely no idea
<utusan> ScottK, thanks.
<Quintasan> ximion: I'm not really content with uploading apper like this
<ximion> but better have an Apper without AppInstall support in oneiric than having no apper :P
<ximion> Quintasan: does everything else work?
<ximion> (it should work)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can you testbuild and install apper with the -DAPPINSTALL=true flag and report back if clicking on categories does yield http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/09/plasma-desktopFd2079.jpg ?
<ximion> this issue was the result of myself using a new script to generate desktop.db, because the old one was broken.
<Quintasan> yofel: Same as above but without the -DAPPINSTALL=true flag
 * ximion investigates the database and Apper code regarding AppInstall support
<Quintasan> ximion: Upgrading doesn't work here
<ximion> :(
<ximion> Quintasan: with which error?
 * yofel dgets
<Quintasan> ximion: http://i.imgur.com/vhUD2.png
<Quintasan> Details say
<Quintasan> "couldn't find package"
<Quintasan> Probably multi-arch magic
<yofel> very detailed...
<ximion> Quintasan: sorry, what do you mean with upgrading? Upgrading from kpackagekit -> apper or doing an upgrade using Apper which works with Synaptic?
<Quintasan> Doing any upgrade with Apper
<Quintasan> I don't care if it's working in Synaptic
<ximion> Quintasan: *any*!? Does this include *updates*, meaning if no package gets removed?
 * ximion wants dantti here
<yofel> lol, uploading screenshot
<Quintasan> ximion: yes for Christ's sake, UPDATE did not work here
<Quintasan> with this very detailed message
<yofel> ximion: this is what apper looks like for me http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/apper.png
<ximion> wow
<Quintasan> yofel: kbuildsycoca4
<Quintasan> This shit is somehow a plague here too
<yofel> ah, makes sense, trying again
<ximion> Quintasan: is packagekit installed?
<Quintasan> ximion: Are you seriously asking me this?
<ximion> what happens if you run "pkmon" in a second terminal?
<Quintasan> ximion: http://paste.kde.org/131533
<ximion> Quintasan: this is an expression of "I don't know why this stuff does not work" ^^
<yofel> next issue: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/apper1.png
<yofel> I managed to open one category, now everyone fails
<Quintasan> yofel: So you built it with -DAPPINSTALL=true, right?
<Quintasan> This is broken then
<yofel> Quintasan: ah no, I built the package
<yofel> sry
<Quintasan> yofel: No, no, it's good
<Quintasan> the package from REVU has this flag
<yofel> oh wait, I can open fonts
<Quintasan> yofel: I could open them too, but nothing else
<Quintasan> Building Apper without -DAPPINSTALL=true seems to be fixing the issue
<yofel> and accessibility, those 2 work
<yofel> wait... is packagekitd seriously taking like 2 _minutes_ to create the package DB o.O?
<ximion> okay... => http://i.imgur.com/IAv5y.png
<ximion> AppInstall is broken
<yofel> on an intel i7 2.6GHz
<ximion> at least with an updated desktop.db
<ximion> using the db from natty would work...
<Quintasan> ximion: That's not really a problem now, you know
<Quintasan> How I am to upload a package manager that can't upgrade?
 * yofel is still waiting for packagekitd to finish reading the package lists so he can try to update
<yofel> I think I remember now why I started hating packagekit at some point
<ximion> yofel: that's weird - I never got any of these issues reported with GNOME-PackageKit...
<ximion> so it is apper
<yofel> well, the process that's using 100% CPU now for a while is packagekitd
<ximion> Quintasan: right, if this won't work today, I hope dantti will show up tomorrow
<yofel>  4816 root      20   0  258m  93m  41m S   97  1.2   3:37.71 /usr/lib/packagekit/packagekitd                                                                                                   
<ximion> yofel: kill it and try again :(
<Quintasan> Well, either way ximion I'm heading to bed since I'm kinda tired
<yofel> yay, it finished
<Quintasan> Ahh governmental elections tomorrow
 * Quintasan is getting to vote this year
<ximion> Quintasan: okay. thanks for your patience, I'll contact you tomorrow with a solution, I hope :P
<yofel> ok, updating seems to work WITHOUT multiarch (I'm not using it)
<Quintasan> That's the main problem then.
<Quintasan> Quintasan::gotoBed();
<ximion> yofel, Quintasan: I use multiarch... and it works :P
<ximion> PK itself supports multiarch
<ximion> and apper should support it
<yofel> ximion: even if you have package conflicts? because aptitude works with multiarch too - until you have a conflict
<yofel> then it'll happily remove libc6 etc...
<Quintasan> Well then, good night
<yofel> gn
<ximion> gn8
<ximion> yofel: aptcc, the apt backend of PK, is based on Synaptics code. So I guess it will suggest the same things :P
<ximion> yofel: I uploaded a new pkg to revu, this one hould work now
<ximion> but it does not solve the update issue
<ximion> hmm, dantti said something about it
<ximion> but he told be this bug was fixed...
<ximion> bow! Muon is running amok...
<Darkwing> Still no emails.
<claydoh> Darkwing: kmail?
<yofel> ximion: the last upload was supposed to fix... what?
<ximion> yofel: the "invalid query" issues
<yofel> what I get from http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9295 doesn't fix it
<ximion> okay, diabling the feature completely then
<Darkwing> claydoh: No, my @ubuntu/@kubuntu forwards
#kubuntu-devel 2011-10-09
<claydoh> Darkwing: ah
<Quintasan> Good morning
<Quintasan> yofel_: Ah, I figured it out, Apper fails to update when there is a conflict
<Quintasan> I had some multiarch libs to upgrade and there was a conflict
<Quintasan> But, still, with multiarch on by default it makes me a bit uneasy about uploading it
<yofel> moin
<yofel> well, it would be as broken as aptitude, so I agree there
<sheytan> apachelogger: pingy
<bambee_> morning
<yofel> uh.... does rekonq do something for anyone right now?
<yofel> I enter an url, press enter and get an white page
<yofel> oh fun, konqueror:
<yofel> Additional Information: Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<yofel> hm, reboot fixed it -.-
<debfx> I hope we can fit firefox onto cd at some point
<yofel> well, firefox doesn't give me access to www-admin.kubuntu.org so it wouldn't have helped there ^^
<debfx> it would be interesting to know which browser and email client kubuntu users prefer
<debfx> heh, is that still broken on everything except (re)konq?
<yofel> needs rekonq or konqueror
<yofel> wasn't that a security feature at some point? :P
<debfx> heh, I hope not
<bulldog98_> yofel, shadeslayer already seen the nepomuk diff in kde-packager?
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> is rc of kubuntu ready too?
 * bulldog98 is testbuilding with that patch. Then I’ll upload that to ninjas
<ximion> Quintasan: hi! can you update your system using pkcon instead of Apper?
<ximion> dantti: ping
<dantti> hey :)
<dantti> It might be aptcc that needs fixing but we can only be sure if pkcon or gnome-packagekit have the same behavior
<dantti> also it would be nice if you know which package is causing that..
<ximion> the error information is not really good enough
<ximion> maybe we need to poke hughsie again to allow terminal output to be passed to the backend for debugging
<dantti> ximion: if I use gdebug in the code and packagekitd --verbose is run I could use that but aptcc code doesn't debug this part..
<dantti> my biggest concern is about + and ~ being used on the pkg version, maybe packagekit removes it 3+git20111005+r160-8~oneiric1
<ximion> improving aptcc is already on my TODO list, as well as making AppStream support available for Apper
<ximion> I don't think it does...
<ximion> only * is forbidden, afaik
<ximion> ~ and + are bothe allowed
<dantti> weird..
<dantti> I have no clue ...
<ximion> yofel: hi! have you been able to reproduce this "fails to update" bug with apper?
<ximion> dantti: could this be related to multiarch?
<dantti> ximion: that would be my second bet, but I dunno never used it.
<dantti> It only tell that the package is not found if it can't find a package at that version
<dantti> it doen't look at the arch part
<dantti> but that might be the issue
<ximion> dantti: yes, I guess it is...
<dantti> I dunno if some new code is needed to know the arch..
<ximion> but: I use multiarch and it works good
<ximion> so, hmm
<ximion> dantti: it is a bit difficult to convince someone to upload Apper if it does not do what it should do...
<dantti> sure, but it's also hard to fix this issue without a test case, also Apper probably does what it should do, I believe aptcc is the one to blame
<ximion> dantti: in this case, it should be safe to upload Apper, because then it works for 90% of all users
<ximion> but I wonder why I don't get bug reports against gpk for this...
<dantti> ximion: probably safe to upload, and also upload a fix for packagekit-aptcc
<ximion> usually, if something's broken, they recognize it in a few hours
<dantti> I believe few people use it ...
<dantti> or don't you think so?
<dantti> There's nothing special in the update ui, it simple pass the pkg id it got from pk, so it should be broken on gpk and pkcon too
<ximion> there are many users, according to popcon
<dantti> hmm
<ximion> of course, not as much as USC users :P
<dantti> hehe
<ximion> dantti: btw, what was the reason not to leave apt's cache open?
<ximion> you once told me that there were "errors" when you did this...
<dantti> ximion: the main problem is that if you run apt-get update on the cmd line the gui will not be aware of that..
<ximion> (oh, and we also need to take a look at the gui-filter: for some users, it doesn't work :P => http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=638643 )
<ubottu> Debian bug 638643 in packagekit "packagekit results in no results with graphical package filter." [Normal,Open]
<dantti> tho this could be changed as we have an /etc/apt.d script that tell us it was changed
<dantti> but it also has the problem with the /etc/sources.list which could be fixed too with a watcher...
<ximion> dantti: So, the problem is that if the cache stays open, you can't run apt-get update?
<ximion> or just that the cache needs to be reopened again?
<dantti> you can, but you have a in memory outdated cache..
<dantti> yes you need to reopen it
<dantti> afaik...
<ximion> on openSUSE, they just tell PK to update
<ximion> (zYpper has a plugin for this)
<ximion> the same should be possible for apt, I guess
<dantti> the problem there is that the gui filter filters by the package section...
<ximion> together with the reworked parallel transactions hughsie is working on, PK-aptcc should become really fast
<ximion> (fast enough for the USC)
<dantti> ximion: it should be, tho on openSUSE things are very bad on that backend... it actualy refreshes the cache before each operation
<dantti> ximion: sure, it just needs testing but would be great to only open the cache on the first run..
<dantti> I let the way it is now as it's safer..
<ximion> true
<ximion> but PK needs to become effectively better than the other solutions ;-)
<ximion> at time we have native tools, aptd, qapt and packagekit
<ximion> so we have three different implementations of the same thing
<ximion> having just one would be great
<ximion> and having PK as the solution would be excellent, so code is shared across distributions.
<ximion> and there are already KDE apps making use of PK
<dantti> ximion: I did my last commit for apper 0.7, now descriptions are back to normal. I'll release a tar ball as soon as possible...
<dantti> ximion: I'm giving linux classes right now and the students have just came back from lunch
<dantti> if you have more details or can build a test case we fix this issue but I believe 100% that it is a backend bug...
<ximion> okay
<dantti> cya
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: still need that testbuild and testing stuff?
<yofel> bulldog98: seen now, is your package ready?
<shadeslayer> oh my
<bulldog98> yofel: in about 1min
<shadeslayer> ASSERT: "s->parsed == false" in file /build/buildd/project-neon-kdelibs-2+git20110924+r92127/kdecore/kernel/kcmdlineargs.cpp, line 526
<yofel> ximion: as I don't usually use mulitarch, nope - for me it worked. The only issue I had was refreshing the cache being far too slow.
<shadeslayer> huh, runs with kcm
<yofel> shadeslayer: where do you have that ancient version from?
<shadeslayer> yofel: neon, haven't updated in forever
<yofel> current is 2+git20111002+snap4.7-59
<shadeslayer> yup i know
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> snap ?
<yofel> snapshot, as that's the only way to get something from the 4.7 branch
<yofel> the import is junk
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> right, now i remember
<bulldog98> yofel: uploaded to ninjas
<yofel> thanks
 * yofel resyncs kdesdk bzr with archive
<bulldog98> yofel: btw the 4.7.2 stuff is already uploaded?
<yofel> it'll get into -proposed soon, I'll push it to the public PPA first in an hour or so
<yofel> (make that after your patch is built and tested)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: on neon, compiling apper from git and trying to open something from "Categories" gives me : QSqlDatabasePrivate::database: unable to open database: "unable to open database file Error opening database" 
<shadeslayer> so thats broken
<yofel> shadeslayer: yep, same what he got
<shadeslayer> well, i don't get a error dialog
<yofel> and me I think, although I didn't look at xsession-errors
<shadeslayer> thats the debug output from konsole
 * yofel reads backlog
<shadeslayer> well from the backlog and from the error, it looks as if the db is busted
 * Quintasan would like the Policy KCM back for Precise
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Well, yeah, thanks
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: congrats on the visa btw
 * Quintasan wonders why his panel is not transparent when on the right side of the screen
<shadeslayer> Don't forget yer swimming shorts, there's a hot tub there ^_^
<Quintasan> I have a new freakin gfx card and effects are not snappy and smooth
<Quintasan> Why the hell deleting .kde is solution to this
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: AMD?
<shadeslayer> s/AMD/ATi/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "Quintasan: ATi?"
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You kiddin? GeForce GTX560
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> maybe it's too new? :P
<Quintasan> ...
<yofel> shouldn't be... my 250GTS worked fine from the day I got it
<Quintasan> Currently I have three problems with my Linux experience
<Quintasan> 1. Why the hell Nepomuk sucks so much
<Quintasan> 2. Why the hell the desktop effects sometime work and sometimes work like shit and sometimes don't work
<Quintasan> 3. Why on Earth deleting your config should resolve problems after updates
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> four actually
<Quintasan> 4. Why the hell "sync" isn't getting called when copying stuff onto usb thumb drives
<yofel> 1) sebas is trying to fix that, 2) ask martin 3) agreed 4) at the end or while copying?
<Quintasan> at the end
<yofel> which reminds me I forgot to file a bug for my most annoying plasma issue...
<yofel> what's wrong with sync running at the end?
<yofel> (should be fsync() though I guess)
<Quintasan> NOT running
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I've seen that as well
<Quintasan> I mean
<shadeslayer> files don't get copied properly
<yofel> oooops
<Quintasan> I copy files to a thumb drive
<yofel> I'm tired
<Quintasan> It says it's done
<shadeslayer> yup
<yofel> well, that's why you need to unmount it...
<Quintasan> I try unmounting and it says it can't unmount since something is still being done
<yofel> or "eject"
<shadeslayer> yofel: hangs forever when you do that
<Quintasan> Exactly
 * shadeslayer waves fist at rygel
<yofel> ah... I think I saw that once
<yofel> I somehow have a habit of running sync by hand lately...
<shadeslayer> i just use rsync now
<shadeslayer> or cp for smaller files
<shadeslayer> for some reason I'm typing in the dark even tho my keyboard has a backlight feature -.-
<shadeslayer> any plans on packaging plasma active 1 ?
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 146 * debian/ (patches/no_structures_tool.diff changelog patches/series) Guard includes which are not available if the structures tool is not built. LP: #852430.
<ximion> yofel: okay, thanks.
<ximion> Quintasan: have you read what dantti said?
<Quintasan> ximion: Nope
<ximion> do you think it is okay to upload Apper if it works for most users?
<ximion> the problem you are axperiencing seems to be a corner case...
<ximion> I asked some other people and noone else has this error
<ximion> also, this is a PK error I guess and has nothing to do with Apper
<Quintasan> Well, apart from that I had no problems whatsover with Apper
<Quintasan> ximion: Please recheck if REVU has the right version and let me know so I can take last look at it
<ximion> Quintasan: the version on revu is okay and working
<Quintasan> Splendid.
<ximion> and it's the same as my local version this time :D
<Quintasan> ScottK, ximion: Apper uploaded
<ximion> Quintasan: thank you!
<jussi> Back on KDE after a month of trying Unity. Boy am I glad to be back
<jussi> anyone about? 
<jjesse> no
<jussi> jjesse: lol
<jussi> ANyways, Im in the middle of reporting a bug, but jockey-kde is not being started with kdesudo, therefore not allowing you to change anything. 
<jussi> bug 871469 for all interested peoples
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871469 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-kde is not started with root privelidges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871469
<Quintasan> jussi: Why would you even try this heinous abomination of an GUI?
<yofel> Quintasan: everyone of us has to be open minded
<yofel> bulldog98_: your new kde4libs upload adds a new symbol, please update the symbols file for libplasma3
<yofel> please push to bzr after doing that and fixing the changelog (and mention that the patch is from upstream please and/or use a dep-3 header in the patch)
<CIA-130> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common] Philip Muškovac * 108 * debian/ (changelog config) New upstream release (svn: 1256933, type: stable) (PPA upload)
<ximion> ScottK: Apper is in the Oneiric queue now :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-01
<Riddell> happy monday
<Riddell> Quintasan_: you asked for your new flight dates?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I can't believe amy died with Rory, I always said she'd do so much better with her life if she dumped him and went out with me
<Riddell> Blizzz: I presume there's no patch to owncloud 3.0 for the various security issues?
<Blizzz> Riddell: ownCloud 3 isn't supported any more
<ovidiu-florin_> Hello,
<ovidiu-florin_> I have a project and I need to develop in C++ an application to monitor CPU and memory usage of itself.
<ovidiu-florin_> I would like to look over the source code of the Ksysguard application, but I can't seem to find it. Maybe I just don't know where to look.
<ovidiu-florin_> On this page the code presented I think it's for the website: http://userbase.kde.org/index.php?title=KSysGuard&action=edit
<ovidiu-florin_> Can anybody help me?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: apt-get source ksysguard
<ovidiu-florin_> I'm guessing this was downloaded in ~/ ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin_: into current directory
<ovidiu-florin_> thank you
<Riddell> good luck
<vprints> Any progress with Precise https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1055967 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055967 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "ubiquity kde frontend is broken in current kubuntu daily builds" [Critical,In progress]
<vprints> :)
<xnox> vprints: it's commited to the branch but there was no upload yet.
<xnox> vprints: plus even if we do a precise upload you would either have to manually update ubiquity or use precise-daily image as 12.04.2 is not due soon yet.
<vprints> xnox: that is not a problem
<vprints> i am from downstream, we generate our own isos :)
<xnox> vprints: so... cherry pick the patch then.
<vprints> but it would be good if the package would come from the official repo
<xnox> vprints: as in you'd have no work to do ?! I see....
<vprints> :D
<xnox> that didn't convince me to do an upload now. I still have another bug to solve for precise.
<vprints> I think i was just asking
<vprints> and plitely
<vprints> politely*
<vprints> not demanding
<xnox> well, I gave you the status update =) not happening soon as far as I can see. But there will be one for 12.04.2
<vprints> Ok
<Quintasan_> Riddell: Yes, I did. Awaiting response. Im also looking for a way to get to Berlin
<Riddell> oh I remember the kubuntu automation script's issue, it stops when it has a problem building package like a patch that no longer applies and you have to start all over again
 * Riddell doing 4.9.2
<debfx> there is still the issue of all our branches not being in sync with the archive
<debfx> so the script won't do anything
 * tsdgeos shakes fist at clementine package
<tsdgeos> apt-get source + apt-get builddep + dpkg-buildpackage → fail
<tsdgeos> Riddell: be aware there might be a kde-workspace respin
<Riddell> tsdgeos: yeah I read that
<tsdgeos> oki
<debfx> hm why is qt4-x11 in quantal-proposed?
<apol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-gtk-config/+bug/1058464 << anybody knows what changed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058464 in kde-gtk-config (Ubuntu) "Gtk Configuration is doesn't display real current configuration status after upgrade from Precise to Quantal" [Undecided,New]
<apol> (on the gtk configs in quantal)
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> I keep forgetting the details, if only gtk did things consistently
<Riddell> but we switched from having it set somewhere in gtk2 and xsettings-kde trying to give the same thing to gtk3
<Riddell> to your kcm and setting it somewhere else one for gtk2 and again for gtk 3
<apol> Riddell: i haven't seen a patch in the kcm...
<Riddell> apol: here's what it has http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/kde-gtk-config/quantal/files/head:/debian/patches/
<apol> ......
<apol> dude!
<apol> Riddell: why aren't I aware of this?
<Riddell> good question, I'm not sure
<Riddell> I think partly it comes from debian and partly I blame my poor broken brain, sorry
<apol> Riddell: kubuntu needs a no-patch policy against KDE
<Riddell> we do, but an exception is that stuff from debian we tend to assume has already been handled properly, assuming you're looking at the mirgation-from-package-src\:kcm-gtk patch
<apol> Riddell: ok, I'll get in touch with him
<Riddell> apol: it is causing a problem?
<apol> Riddell: well, for starters i'm not happy to see there's patches removing features and such > http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/kde-gtk-config/quantal/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_01_no_gtk.diff
<apol> also there are patches that won't work
<Riddell> apol: hmm I seem to remember you saying at some point we could compile it without the gtk dependency
<apol> yes definitely
<apol> but the solution isn't a distro patch
<apol> Riddell: do you know what's the default ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file in quantal?
<yofel> apol: ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<Riddell> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/dot-gtkrc-2.0-kde4  it should be
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/560540/
<pkt> vprints: you could use https://github.com/squibbylinux/ubiquity.squibby.git
<pkt> I 'm also from downstream and I have done the patching
<pkt> it also has fixes for the other issues I reported
<pkt> maybe the code is not so great but I hope it is too simple to mess it up :P
<pkt> at least it is tested :)
<apol> hm
<apol> noted
<apol> i'll have to review some stuff then...
<pkt> apol: In general I think what is there is also upstream in branches
<pkt> but feel free :)
<apol> no i mean i'll have to look into the kcm again
<pkt> oh sorry :)
<vprints> pkt: great, thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<pkt> vprints: you are welcome
<pkt> vprints: btw, which downstream are you from? Is it public?
<vprints> estobuntu.org
<pkt> cool :)
<pkt> vprints: I 'm trying to do the same for Greek language :)
<pkt> so hopefully we will be able to exchange ideas :)
<vprints> good :)
<vprints> you are using PPAs or Your own system for repos?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1059602] Default buttons for close, minimize and maximize do not show in dialog windows @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1059602 (by drMerry)
<soee> so tomorrow kde 4.9.2 is released ?
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html
<Riddell> hi sheytan
<sheytan> Riddell: hey
<debfx> that looks wrong: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/audiocd-kio/view/head:/debian/changelog
 * yofel_ goes rebuilding 4.9.2
<debfx> same in all the other packages
<yofel_> o.O
<sheytan> Riddell what's up? I'm only for a while ;)
 * yofel_ won't rebuild 4.9.2 for now...
<Riddell> debfx: it's a sign of how many times I had to run it before it would work :)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1028283] package libqt4-help 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: package libqt4-help is a... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1028283 (by Isaac)
<Riddell> I'll tidy it up
<shadeslayer> haha
<Riddell> sheytan: nothing in paticular, we got an image for the 12.10 release, you can see it on kubuntu.org and critique if you like
<yofel_> Riddell: reupload things while you're at it. It seems like stuff was built with kdelibs 4.9.1, so the libs are names *.so.4.9.1 not 4.9.2
<yofel_> *named
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ping
<Riddell> yofel: mm yes that's more important, I failed to do the build-dep version updates which is my failure
<yofel> well, the scripts should do that
 * yofel -> dinner, bbiab
<Riddell> kubuntu-initial-upload?  I don't think it does
<shadeslayer> grep-dctrl and set are your friends :P
<shadeslayer> s/set/sed
<debfx> maybe we should reset the bzr branches with every release, would certainly make the history more readable than it is now
<debfx> it does update the build-deps
<Riddell> debfx: oh?  it doesn't seem to have done so
<debfx> maybe you are using an old version?
<debfx> (it would be a very good idea to update the tools before doing such packaging changes next time)
<sheytan> Riddell i follow all the stuff in silent mode,  all good for now. Finally good software in default, still missing the KDE Web accounts, which is going to be cool, hope you fix lightDM theme the way i mocked it up, and hope for packageing kio-mtp just released :) That's it so far :D
<Riddell> sheytan: afiestas says webaccounts isn't ready yet
<Riddell> apachelogger has lightdm theme on his todo
<sheytan> Riddell: thought that, but anyway, it will come with one of the KDE upgrades ;)
<Peace-> hi there 
<Peace-> i have bad feedback to report upgrading to 4.9.1 from 12,04
<Peace-> plasma crashs a lots
<Peace-> anyone knows this stuff ?
<Peace-> or some else has the same issue?
<shadeslayer> Peace-: works fine for me
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I had to reinstall the nvidia-current driver after 4.9.1 
<Peace-> i dunno alexzion was reporting an ultra unstable system 
<Peace-> with 30 crash of plasma 
<Peace-> hahah pooor guy
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1852702 < have you seen that?
<SteveRiley_> hiyall. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/1059297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059297 in partitionmanager (Ubuntu) "Please add support for GPT disks" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SteveRiley_> already fixed in KDE SVN, according to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307643
<ubottu> KDE bug 307643 in general "Please add support for GPT disks" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer> SteveRiley_: too late in the cycle :(
<SteveRiley_> yes, i figured that. just prodding, hoping for 13.04 :)
<SteveRiley_> i wasn't sure if you guys saw the bug or not
<shadeslayer> probably missed it
<SteveRiley_> speaking of which... in cases like that, where there exists a ubuntu package but it's pretty much for us kubuntu guys, where's the better place to file?
<SteveRiley_> against the package, or against kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> what you need to do is to tag bugs with kubuntu and needs-packaging
<SteveRiley_> ah, okie.
<SteveRiley_> so much to learn
<shadeslayer> against ubuntu, but if it concerns kubuntu, tag with kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> well ... against the package
<SteveRiley_> got it
<SteveRiley_> thanks for the tip
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> good god this source is completely busted
<SteveRiley_> what source?
<shadeslayer> has a top level src dir, but no CMakeLists.txt
<shadeslayer> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=98808
<SteveRiley_> oh, i thought maybe you were looking at partitionmanager
<shadeslayer> nah :)
<shadeslayer> !find qfile.h:
<shadeslayer> !find qfile.h
<ubottu> File qfile.h found in grads, libqt3-headers, libqt4-dev, libqtscript4-doc, python-qt4-doc, qt3-doc, qt4-doc-html
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-02
<SteveRiley_> !find locale-archive
<ubottu> Package/file locale-archive does not exist in quantal
<SteveRiley_> !find kcm_locale
<ubottu> File kcm_locale found in kde-runtime, kde-runtime-dbg
 * Riddell updates http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-ppa-build-status.html
<Riddell> 4.9.2 working for me
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw
<Riddell> 4.9.2 needs testing for quantal in ninjas
<Riddell> now, what to do with it
<Riddell> ScottK: you say you wouldn't want it in the main archive?
<soee> Riddell, ill test when i get home ~ 20:00 cet
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ScottK> Riddell: Which?
<Riddell> ScottK: KDE SC 4.9.2
<Riddell> the latest and greatest with bugfixes a plenty
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Please.
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy, I'll upload it to -proposed
<ScottK> Cool.
<Riddell> agateau, afiestas, Quintasan_: brian@bryton should be e-mailing you to confirm your name is the same as on your passport, then we can book the flights
<Riddell> hah, got a missed call which I thought was somebody important but turned out to be a guy wanting to know if there was equivalent software to sony soundthing
<Riddell> hard to tell someone to go elsewhere when it's me who phoned him (back)
<shadeslayer> heh
<agateau> :)
<Peace-> apachelogger: ping 
<ScottK> Riddell: I think language pack updates can go straight to -release.
<afiestas> Riddell: okz
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah, onto those now
<soee> Riddell, 
<Riddell> yo
<soee> ill do an upgrade now to 4.9.2
<soee> just let me check if i have ninjas ppa
<doko> Riddell, ScottK: I did seed libpam-xdg-support in desktop-common, so it shows up on the kubuntu desktop as well. as an xdg spec it should be there. if not, please shout
<Riddell> doko: yes that should wo9rk
<Riddell> work
<doko> ok, thanks
<genii-around> There were some dependency issues this morning for me with kdelibs5-dev
<Riddell> greyback: in quantal?
<Riddell> mm sorry bad tab
<Riddell> genii-around: in quantal?
<greyback> Riddell: I am yep :)
<genii-around> Riddell: Yes, with ninja ppa
<genii-around> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256613/   
<Riddell> genii-around: on that's fine, just a mistake I made then fixed
<Riddell> genii-around: you know how to work around it?
<genii-around> Riddell: I just manually tracked down the packages it complained of ending in ppa3 and did dpkg -i on them from the cache
<JontheEchidna> !info muon-discover quantal
<ubottu> muon-discover (source: muon): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 103 kB, installed size 623 kB
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> then https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon
<shadeslayer> is wrong
<shadeslayer> ( the package listing at the top )
<JontheEchidna> it probably only lists the current non-devel release for the binary packages
<Riddell> I have muon-discover: Installed: 1.4.1-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> mmm maybe
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I take it the muon replacing jockey thing never happened?
<JontheEchidna> eh, no, sorry. :(
<JontheEchidna> I never remembered to get in touch with barry
<soee> kdelibs5-dev dependency problems
<Riddell> I didn't think that would be an easy thing to do
<soee> leaving unconfigured
<JontheEchidna> it wouldn't be too bad of a task if you could make python3 kde plugins
<JontheEchidna> (where you = anybody)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: why does it need python?  muon is c++
<JontheEchidna> to utilize the common driver detection bits that Ubuntu has
<JontheEchidna> see: /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UbuntuDrivers/detect.py
<Riddell> mm
<JontheEchidna> ideally you'd have something that could use the UbuntuDrivers module to check what driver packages are available, and then you could just use qapt-batch to run the install
<JontheEchidna> otherwise you have to re-code all the modalias detection and such in c++
<JontheEchidna> the kicker is that the UbuntuDrivers module is py3k, and python-kde4 doesn't support py3k
<Riddell> it does
<Riddell> ubiquity uses that
<JontheEchidna> it does in a limited fashion
<Riddell> but probably not for plugins
<JontheEchidna> exactly
<Riddell> in kcm at least
<JontheEchidna> if it needs kpythonpluginfactory, you can't make it in py3k
<JontheEchidna> barry started to do a py3 port of kpythonpluginfactory, but we never got it to the point where it could load a KCModule
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we should get something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Get%20Involved/WhoWeAre
<Riddell> gosh how did they get so many?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: trouble with pages like that is they end up never being updated
<Riddell> but go for it, or convince someone like mparillo to go for it
<shadeslayer> yeah, thats what I was thinking :P
<shadeslayer> !find icui18n
<ubottu> File icui18n found in libicu-dev, libicu48
<genii-around> soee: These were the commands I issued to fix it this morning ( I was in sudo -i , hence no sudo commands in the paste) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256698/
<soee> genii-around, loooks like simple apt-get -f install worked
<genii-around> soee: Ah, nevermind then :-)
<yofel> shadeslayer: as a matter of fact we do have a few people's names on our wiki pages with the contributing information
<yofel> so either improve that OR make a contact page like ^, but please not both
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<yofel> (I do agree that we lack on the contact info side though)
<yofel> hm... 702 updates, yummy
<yofel> shadeslayer: I do like their idea of documenting people's expertise though. I don't want to be a "mentor", no time for that right now. But if people know what to ask me about I don't mind being asked.
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<Riddell> I think I need to go to bed, there's a few packages in kubuntu-ninjas for precise that could do with being fixed to compile then tested then released
 * ScottK is about to mass accept 4.9.2 for quantal-proposed.
<yofel> 4.92 upgraded fine here
<shadeslayer> 4.92? :O
<shadeslayer> are you from the future?
<shadeslayer> Did they forget to release FF?
<shadeslayer> FF5 I mean :P
<ScottK> OK.  4.9.2 all in quantal-proposed.
<yofel> shadeslayer: more like my keyboard needed some cleaning...
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> any ideas where kdm stores it's prefered session?
<snele> shadeslayer: /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc :)
<snele> or maybe not :)
<shadeslayer> nah, that's not what I want ;)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 1054084 still needs a upload
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054084 in Precise Backports "Please backport kmymoney 4.6.3-1 (universe) from quantal" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054084
<shadeslayer> any ideas how to fix this armhf FTBFS : http://paste.kde.org/561308/
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  Please be fixing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118158534/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.kde-baseapps_4%3A4.9.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> ../../../konq-plugins/dirfilter/dirfilterplugin.h:28:37: fatal error: kparts/listingextension.h: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> !find listingextension.h
<ubottu> Package/file listingextension.h does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> w00t
<ScottK> Also https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118161611/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.juk_4%3A4.9.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kmymoney backport done.
<shadeslayer> awesome :)
<Quintasan_> Riddell: I forgot to take my passport with me to wroclaw, will send him the information tomorrow.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: still there?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17090527/Tablet/IMAG0335.jpg && http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17090527/Tablet/IMAG0334.jpg
<Quintasan> now this looks interesting
<Quintasan> how does it work?
<shadeslayer> how does what work?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also, that's a armhf install
<shadeslayer> and is a bit more usable
<shadeslayer> still no hw acceleration though
<shadeslayer> ( maybe we can figure it out at UDS )
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pinching etc works as well
<Quintasan> armhf wont help us much with the poor performance
<Quintasan> I heard nvidia released tegra docs
<shadeslayer> they're going to
<shadeslayer> and you have to sign a NDA
<Quintasan> That might get things rolling
<shadeslayer> don't think so
<shadeslayer> having only partial info about hardware is just as bad as having no info
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> Well, no hw accel means shit works
<Quintasan> But slow as hell
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's not slow as hell
<Quintasan> Not the most pleasurable testing environment but better than nothing
<Quintasan> How did you install it?
<shadeslayer> it's not OMG snappy as well
<Quintasan> u-boot or some other black magic?
<shadeslayer> I just dd'd the armhf ubuntu.img to p7 and flashed the kernel
<shadeslayer> the armhf ubuntu.img is very basic, has some Linux_for_Tegra stuff in there as well
<Quintasan> quantal or precise?
<Quintasan> the release image?
<shadeslayer> precise
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1852702
<shadeslayer> the one from there
<shadeslayer> the scripts are a bit crap though
<Quintasan> But they work or I need to look at them?
<shadeslayer> oh and then you'll have to compile homerun on your machine
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: they work ...
<Quintasan> homerun? what's this?
<shadeslayer> the thing in the screenshots
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/homerun
<shadeslayer> agateau is working on it
<Quintasan> agateau++
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Thanks for letting me know, I didn't do anything with tf for a while. I'll definitely give it a spin and keep it for UDS
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Quintasan> Well
<Quintasan> off to bed since I have uni stuff tomorrow early
<shadeslayer> bye
<Quintasan> this week is so damn unorganised
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the only reason I spent the last 2 days figuring out the various bits was to try homerun on the tf
<ScottK> shadeslayer or Quintasan: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118159142/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.kdegames_4%3A4.9.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> I've fixed baseapps, needed kdelibs5-data
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Need fixes asap so we can get 4.9.2 into quantal proper.
<shadeslayer> right
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you upload?
<shadeslayer> about it
<shadeslayer> *about to
<ScottK> (to quantal-proposed)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<shadeslayer> right :)
<shadeslayer> I have a 1 second lag so everything is *slow*
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kde-baseapps uploaded
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: juk next?
<shadeslayer> ye
<shadeslayer> yep
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> !find tiostream.h
<ubottu> File tiostream.h found in fp-docs-2.6.0
<shadeslayer> that doesn't look right
<ScottK> No. 
<ScottK> It's taglib
<shadeslayer> well ...it does find taglib ... hmm
<ScottK> Is our taqlib package FUBAR?
<ScottK> Maybe a path issue.
<shadeslayer> looking
<ScottK> Don't forget to update bzr too.
<shadeslayer> right, I'll do that at the end :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> No diff in the queue yet.  I'll come back later and check.  Keep going.
<shadeslayer> taglib is foobared I believe
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/561362/
<ScottK> Please be fixing ...
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> ScottK: taglib uploaded
<shadeslayer> bleh
<shadeslayer> taglib rejected because I don't have the rights
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you apply this debdiff http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257087/ and upload?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-03
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Sure.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No reason to send that one to proposed.
<shadeslayer> oh .. ok
<ScottK> Uploaded with quantal instead of quantal-proposed.
<shadeslayer> I thought we were in pre release freeze, and all uploads go to -proposed
<ScottK> No, still just ones that can break the archive with skew.
<shadeslayer> ah
<ScottK> The whole archive is frozen, so everything hits unapproved anyway.
<ScottK> So the 4.9.2 update as a whole goes to -proposed.
<shadeslayer> right, and then copy over to main archive to prevent skew
<shadeslayer> kdegames is still building with fix
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Nothing else appears to have failed so far.
<shadeslayer> so it seems that kdegames has dropped the top level README and instead there's a README for every game
<shadeslayer> and mostly useless tbh
<ScottK> bugfix only FTW.
<ScottK> Don't worry about shipping the per game README's then.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ScottK> It's an artifact of them moving to git and splitting.
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kdegames uploaded
<ScottK> Great.
 * shadeslayer sync's bzr branches
<shadeslayer> ScottK: branches syncd
<shadeslayer> sync'd even
<shadeslayer> we don't maintain a branch for taglib do we?
<shadeslayer> ( doesn't look like it
<shadeslayer> )
<ScottK> kdegames and taglib are in.
<ScottK> Thanks shadeslayer .
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/561392/ < something is wrong with 4.8.5 on armhf precise
<shadeslayer> oddly it doesn't pick up kde-window-manager-gles 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/561398/
<JontheEchidna> :s http://i.imgur.com/xWdOr.png
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: any ideas on^?
<JontheEchidna> everything started to slow down to to swap usage
<JontheEchidna> ooh, symptom, when I run dragon and then close it, a window playing the file from the beginning again shows (with no UI elements other than the video) and then closes
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You're installing a package from -updates with -updates disabled.  Won't work.
<konqui> Will quantal release with 4.9.2 or 4.9.1? 
<tsdgeos> i just got kmix 4.9.2 in my quantal installation
<konqui> tsdgeos: does kmix 4.9.2 even exist? About kmix says 4.2 here
<tsdgeos> ...
<tsdgeos> kmix from 4.9.2
<konqui> Ah ok got that too kmix i386 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu1
<debfx> shadeslayer: kde-baseapps shouldn't build-depend on kdelibs5-data, instead the include file need to be moved to the proper package
<Riddell> I just noticed that :(
 * debfx wonders if it's safe to assume that no one uses q-proposed
<Riddell> I did fix it but I must have failed to push the fix and it ended up in the final build for the archive
<Riddell> same for the change to kdegames
<konqui> Will quantal release with 4.92? or 4.9.1?
<Riddell> depends if I keep making mistakes or not
<konqui> lol
<konqui> So if it does release with 4.9.2, will klook be automatically added to Kubuntu or will users who want that have to install a seperate package.
<konqui> My bad, seems like that is not yet implemented and still marked as "todo"
<Riddell> I've forgotten what klook is
<Riddell> what is it?
<konqui> Dolphin previews, for files 
<konqui> A bit like the one in OS X
<Riddell> I don't get it, I don't use OS X and dolphin already has previews
<konqui> Riddell: http://www.koryavov.net/2012/03/klook-new-utility-for-kde-and-rosa.html
 * konqui doesn't use OS X either 
<Riddell> seems a lot like gwenview
<konqui> Riddell: Not really, all it does it give you a large popup to view content right from dolphin quickly on pressing space, so you can quickly play video, scroll through a pdf, image etc
<konqui> Quite handy as you don't have to waste time opening okular etc when you just want to view the file
<Riddell> oh he left before I could ask him to package it
<Riddell> groovy precise packages work
<Riddell> oh foo am I doing something wrong or is launchpad when copying? http://paste.kde.org/561542/
<Riddell> hmm something on my computer that doesn't want to work
<Riddell> uh oh launchpad is e-mailing me OOPSes I wonder if I should worry
<davmor2> Riddell: You should Always worry ;)
<smartboyhw> Hi guys
<Riddell> hola chico
<smartboyhw> Riddell, er Kubuntu is the only flavour with under 89% completion of blueprint:P
<Riddell> oh interesting, notifications appear on the PPA web page for the errors
<Riddell> smartboyhw: tidying up blueprints has been on my todo list for ages and yet to get to the top
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ooh:P 
 * smartboyhw thinks every flavor has done it already:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: actually i think lots will be the dozens of spec items littlegirl put in to docs for her to keep track of things before she had to leave
<smartboyhw> ooh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, leave?
<Riddell> she had some real life issue
<smartboyhw> gee who is replacing him the Riddell ?:P
<smartboyhw> *her:P
<smartboyhw> Omit the *the* please
<smartboyhw> Riddell, question edited:P Gee who is replacing her Riddell?:P
<xnox> somebody help me with bug 1060893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1060893 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu messes up Kubuntu installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060893
<yofel_> xnox: seems like an issue in the subvolume handling of the btrfs setup, nothing kubuntu specific
<xnox> yofel: true. and on debian/ubuntu you can only have one btrfs pull and only @ as the boot/root volume.
<ScottK> Any objections to making the changes that mgraesslin asked for?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> ScottK: I excpect not but let me read it over properly
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> I think they're all in the line of "this won't work".
<ScottK> I have a package prepared assuming you agree and he writes back that I didn't screw it up.
<Riddell> ScottK: did you look at what the virtual desktop issue would need?
<ScottK> I don't think it needs anything.
<ScottK> If you set things to one desktop the pager just becomes invisible.
<Riddell> but that needs set somewhere presumably
<Riddell> it makes sense to only have one virtual desktop if you use activities instead, but I've never worked out how or why I'd use activities
<ScottK> Me neither.
<ScottK> OTOH, I always forget about desktops too.
<ScottK> Isn't this enough:
<ScottK> -[Desktops]
<ScottK> -Number=2
<ScottK> This is the time to be bold I guess and be 14.04 I think we'll all be using activities, so we may as well take the plunge.
<Riddell> yep, I'd say go for it
<Riddell> xnox: that seems a bit random
<ScottK> OK.  I'm going to wait for mgraesslin's reply.
<xnox> Riddell: which bit? the bug? the deficiencies of btrfs in debian/ubuntu? me panicking? all of the above? (delete as appropriate)
<Riddell> xnox: the bug is, it doesn't help that it's not written in a way I fully understand, where are there strange @ directories going etc
<Riddell> mparillo: 4.9.2 working on 12.04 for me, fancy putting a news item on the website?
<yofel> Riddell: in case you don't know. @ is the name of the root subvolume if you install on btrfs. The partitioner automatically creates a subvolume for / (@) and /home (@home)
<Riddell> mm, maybe I should try btrfs one day
<xnox> Riddell: only if you don't care about your data
<yofel> do it on kernel >= 3.5, It's ~usable these days. Still many ENOSPC issues though :/
<BluesKaj> is btrfs going to be used by linux , replacing ext eventually ?
<Riddell> no idea, you'd need to ask some linux developers
<xnox> BluesKaj: btrfs is one of the filesystems that linux kernel supports. currently ubuntu decided to continue using ext4 as default.
<xnox> BluesKaj: btrfs is not aimed to be a direct continuation of ext file system family, but rather yet another competitor.
<BluesKaj> well , if btrfs auto sets / and /home partitions , that would be a a good thing I suppose , but what other advantage does it offer over ext , xnox  ?
<xnox> BluesKaj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<xnox> COW, checksummings, snapshots, RAID levels, etc.
<ScottK> Looks like i386/amd64/powerpc are done for 4.9.2.
<Riddell> yes, just installed it fine
<Riddell> ScottK: how do we get it moved to release?  I realise I don't actually know
<ScottK> Riddell: sru-release in archive tools.
<Riddell> that seems easy
<Riddell> for asdf in `cat /home/jr/src/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-automation/kdesc-packages-quantal.txt`; do echo ${asdf}; ./sru-release -r quantal ${asdf}; done
<Riddell> that should keep it busy
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> We need to wait for the builds to finish though.
<ScottK> I don't know what horrors happen if you copy a package that's not built yet so that some binaries exist in -release and others will later appear in -proposed.
<Riddell> oops
<Riddell> we'll find out now
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Hopefully they get -release build records and it's all good.
<Riddell> ScottK: on the question of owncloud, Blizzz says 3.0 is unmaintained so I don't see us getting a patch for the issues in 12.04, so I'm still thinking delete it and put an update in -backports is the best thing we can do
<ScottK> Maybe SRU it so that people who have it installed already don't get left out?
<ScottK> We'd need special permission.
<Riddell> yeah that would seem like needing beurocracy, a tech board exception presumably
<ScottK> Removing it doesn't help users that already have it installed.
<Riddell> backports the first step anyway, I'll do that
<ScottK> As long as it's tested to at least run.
<ScottK> Riddell: The early package copy should be non-world ending.  You'll just need to copy the ones that weren't finished again once they are, so keep a list.
<Riddell> gotcha
<ScottK> If for some reason the recopy doesn't work, then we can panic (in theory is should, but untested)
<soee> are there any wallpaper changes in 4.9.2 ?
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.2
<Riddell> soee: nope
<Riddell> mparillo: beat you :) http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.2
<mparillo> Riddell: Well, at least you did not have to edit my draft!
<ScottK> Riddell: k-d-s changes in queue per mgraesslin (he verified on the list).  Please accept.
<BluesKaj> the ppa doesn't connect
 * Riddell waits for launchpad to make the diff
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1060986] kwin_opengl_test crashed with SIGSEGV in r600_bind_blend_state_internal() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1060986 (by Dimiter "Arruor" Nikov)
<BluesKaj> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports.)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what are you trying to do?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, odd , it's comnnecting now 
<Riddell> just launchpad then
<mparillo> shadeslayer: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Get Involved/WhoWeAre I am last, Riddell is first and the I pre-populated some table rows sorted by IRC handles. I will try to do some updates, but I am afraid for this to really work, people need to update their own data.
<mparillo> Hmm, I guess spaces are not good things to have in URLs. The Wiki handles them, but not the freenode web IRC interface.
<smartboyhw> Wow that page is really new:P
<tsimpson> spaces must be escaped: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Get%20Involved/WhoWeAre
<Riddell> mparillo: yeah best to have no spaces 
<ScottK> +1 on no spaces
<tsimpson> this is why we have CamelCase in wikis
<mparillo> That's what I get for cloning: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Get%20Involved/WhoWeAre
<mparillo> I will switch to camel case. Good for an ancient PERL hacker anyway.
<ScottK> Riddell: k-d-s has a diff now.
 * Riddell accepts
<ScottK> Note that mgraesslin's name is fine in a proper utf-8 locale (as one finds in debian/changelog).  The weirdness is just the LP diff.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<BluesKaj> 404 error , failed to fetch kubuntu backports ..no access to 4.9.2 here
 * ScottK checks "keep upstream happy" off his list for today.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK :)
<mparillo> Camel Case: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GetInvolved/WhoWeAre
<ScottK> xnox: Do you consider yourself a Kubuntu person?
<Riddell> we might have some persuasion to do for that to happen :)
<xnox> ScottK: in what sense?
<ScottK> xnox: In the sense that mparillo put you on ^^^ wiki page and do you want that?
<xnox> ScottK: meh =)
<xnox> ScottK: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1055866/comments/2  I was tempted to end it with "Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, Mythbuntu Developer"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1055866 in Ubuntu "Combine all official derivatives differing only in default desktop environment to single distribution" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<xnox> ScottK: due to convenient core-dev team inclusion in official derivatives ;-)
 * xnox oh edubuntu as well =)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, are the backports actaully accessable , or is kde still being uploaded ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: installed and worked good for me
<ScottK> BluesKaj: Look on the web site.  It's there.  I think you need to talk to #launchpad about why it's not working.
<xnox> ScottK: I am not a spokesperson for kubuntu project, and will not reply personal email aiming to get a quote by "Kubuntu developer"
<xnox> listing me on the wiki page is fine =) but I'd only be interested in low-level stuff or installer =)
<ScottK> xnox: One small point: Kubuntu is not an Ubuntu derivative.  It's a different flavor produced by the Ubuntu project.  Derivatives are things like Mint.
<ScottK> OK.  
<ScottK> Can you edit yourself then?
<BluesKaj> ScottK, I looked at the website , but it has no special ppa other than the backports ...maybe a server change is order here
<xnox> ScottK: ok, sorry for the confusing terms. I refer to "official derivatives" (flavours that is) and "unofficial derivatives" (mint, hannah montana linux etc.)
<ScottK> xnox: No such thing as official derivatives.
<ScottK> There are flavors and there are derivatives.
<ScottK> Mint is a derivative, Kubuntu, etc are not.
<xnox> ichtux linux was/is a meta package in ubuntu archive (hence a flavour?!) but it was integrated enough to be build on the same infrastructure e.g. cdimage & iso-tracker.
<xnox> official: published on cdimage.u.c. the rest is upcomming, obsolete, or unofficial to me =))))
 * xnox should not be a spokes person. see how politically incorrect I am =)
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell I assumed the 12.10 backport would be loaded as well , not the case 
<ScottK> xnox: No.  Itchthux was never a flavor.  We never built ISOs for it.
<ScottK> Sabily is similar.
<ScottK> (former Muslim Edition)
<ScottK> So you can't install them from the official archive.
<xnox> but they did cd's themselves. hmm... ok, i see now.
<ScottK> Yep.
<mparillo> ScottK, xnox: I just grabbed some IRC handles I see frequently to have a starting point for the table. One edit could be to delete the entire row. 
<ScottK> They are, I think, most properly Ubuntu remixes.
 * xnox /0\
<ScottK> I know the language is annoying, but I think it's important to get it right.
<ScottK> The different terms imply different relationships with the Ubuntu project.
<xnox> well for trademarks and stuff.....
<xnox> it's not like we get enough problems with licensing alone.
<ScottK> Well it can get fun.
<yofel> mparillo: did you just delete the page? seems to be gone
<yofel> hm, back, edit conflict -.-
<mparillo> I did not.
<ScottK> One of the blockers for getting the (now) Sabilly meta packages into the archive was that none of the developers would sign the Ubuntu CoC because (at the time) it claimed sabdfl was infallible.  The claim was made in jest, but it conflicted with the religious views of the developers, so they wouldn't sign it.
<ScottK> xnox: You have no idea the fun some of this stuff entails.
<mparillo> yofel: It looks like ScottK fixed his time zone and added Packaging, Management as his areas of expertise. Maybe the wiki software locked the page during his edits?
<yofel> I didn't see an edit warning when I edited it, after I saved the page was gone. Now it's back though
<xnox> ScottK: ok.
<Riddell> bah, turns out owncloud backports isn't just a straight recompile
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the sticker printer you used in Bangalore, any similar ones near your home?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: spacetime's father owns a shop that could probably print them
<shadeslayer> I mean, Rishab Arora, you might have met him at Akademy :)(
<BluesKaj> ok , 4.9.2 working well on 12.04 and 12.10 
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1017709] package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal sc... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1017709 (by jjinco33)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1041945] "multiple errors leading to this one" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1041945 (by Christopher Horan)
<micahg> someone want to take care of Bug #1061187 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061187 in kaffeine (Ubuntu Precise) "Lack of Kaffeine french translation into Kubuntu Precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061187
<shadeslayer> micahg: needs rebuild?
<micahg> yeah, should be a no change rebuild (keep in mind same version in oneiric/precise when versioning)
<shadeslayer> I don't think I have upload rights, unless it's in the kubuntu package set
<shadeslayer> which iirc it isn't
<micahg> meh, I can just do it later then
<micahg> unless someone else (MOTU/core-dev) grabs it
<shadeslayer> yah
<vHanda> shadeslayer: one sec
<vHanda> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307388
<ubottu> KDE bug 307388 in filewatchservice "Regression: crash in KInotify::Private::_k_addWatch" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<vHanda> please include both the patches
<shadeslayer> ok cool
<shadeslayer> vHanda: anything else?
<vHanda> nope. that's it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK ^ We should get that in before rolling 4.9.2 out
<ScottK> Too late.
 * shadeslayer can do it tomorrow if no one else want's to do it today
<shadeslayer> oh, did you copy to updates?
<ScottK> Please get it uploaded ASAP so I can review.
<ScottK> Yes.  Riddell did.
<shadeslayer> ah ok, I have a kde4libs patch as well, fixes samba support
<shadeslayer> this http://commits.kde.org/kdelibs/8e9bfe11f54e3fa5000a86773b21bdcdcff44bd5
<shadeslayer> ok, let me reboot
 * ScottK is busy trying to sort out with upstream having PyKDE4 for 4.10 buildable on Quantal when the time comes.
<micahg> debfx: I must be missing something, why is qtwebkit being  built during the qt4-x11 build?
<debfx> micahg: to avoid a build-dependency cycle between qt4-x11 and qtwebkit. qt assistant (which is part of qt4-x11) links against qtwebkit.
<micahg> debfx: that seems silly, especially if qtwebkit and the copy in qt4-x11 are out of sync
<micahg> well, the dep cycle makes sense, but is frustrating
 * micahg wishes upstreams wouldn't couple stuff so tightly
<debfx> of course it's silly, at least qt5 is properly modularized
<debfx> binary compatibility isn't an issue in practice as qtwebkit is in a low maintenance mode
<micahg> but IMHO, it should only be enabled for the bootstrap release, once there's an ABI compatible qtwebkit, it should be turned off IMHO
<micahg> otherwise you risk binary incompatibility with the qtwebkit in the archive (unless it's statically linked)
<debfx> that would only be an issue if qtwebkit added functions or classes and qt assistant would use those
<debfx> both is very unlikely
<micahg> yes, in addition though, it wastes lots of build time each time building qtwebkit (and makes arm* painfully long)
<micahg> anyways, qt5 in R? :)
<shadeslayer> sounds like we have a volunteer to do Qt 5 packaging
<shadeslayer> :P
<debfx> that's why I proposed disabling qtwebkit on arm (leading to a feature loss in qt assistant on arm)
<debfx> I'd prefer Qt 5 in Debian first
<ScottK> Qt 5 won't affect us much until we have a KDE ported to use it.
<debfx> It affects us if we want to provide a nice environment for developers
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we need to teach sru-release about binary packages.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [744812] FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/744812 (by Francois Thirioux)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1057578] Vulnerable against "CRIME" attack @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1057578 (by Felix Geyer)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can I just upload to quantal instead of quantal-proposed?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uploaded nepomu-core to quantal
<JontheEchidna> I did upload debian's packaging for qt5 qt-base to -experimental. (There's still a lot of Qt5 still to go though)
<JontheEchidna> the -dev packages between 4 and 5 are totally in conflict though
<JontheEchidna> but you can run some of the demos from the -demos package
<shadeslayer> ah shoot
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you unapprove nepomuk, I think I might have uploaded with -sa
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kde4libs uploaded as well
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: upstream are talking about changing qt5 so the -dev stuff doesn't conflict
<Riddell> but in the mean time that's just what happens
<shadeslayer> well ... uh ... I have to go in a couple of minutes, so could someone please approve kde4libs and nepomuk-core ( the second one I just uploaded )
<Riddell> can do
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and what about the stickers that you were talking a about?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd just like to get some for UDS and was wondering if there was an easy and cheap way to do so
<shadeslayer> sure, how many, and do you have a design?
<shadeslayer> and your budget as well :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lots, something like this I'm thinking starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/output.pdf
<Riddell> budget is whatever we can convince the kubuntu council to pay
<shadeslayer> heh :D
<shadeslayer> oh btw there was this guy on G+, maybe we can ask him if we can design a sticker for us?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: reject  nepomuk-core from 1 hours ago?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> accidentally did a upload with source -.-
<ScottK> shadeslayer: nepomuk - approve or unapprove?
<shadeslayer> reject the old one, accept the new one
<ScottK> shadeslayer: To quantal is fine.  
<shadeslayer> ScottK: figured as much :)
<Riddell> accepts done
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> ScottK: beat you
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: Only because I'm busy with wgrant trying to figure out how to untangle your package copying mess...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lots=500 ?
 * Riddell hides from ScottK in shame
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> alright, will talk to Rishab and figure out how much it'll cost
<Riddell> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-04
 * micahg goes and uploads kaffeine to precise-proposed
<micahg> do you keep stable release branches for kubuntu packages?
<micahg> or can I just base off of LP and upload?
<JontheEchidna> any idea how the most recent Qt upload marked bug 744812 as fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744812 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu Quantal) "FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bold in Qt apps)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744812
<JontheEchidna> (For the Quantal task for qt4-x11)
<tsimpson> JontheEchidna: looks like 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu2 actually contained the fix https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+changelog
<JontheEchidna> oh, it's the -proposed playing tricks
<JontheEchidna> thanks, makes sense
<JontheEchidna> back to integration by parts
<ScottK> micahg: No.  Just base of the archive and upload.
<ScottK> Riddell: So.  It looks like you have to copy from release back to proposed (which then picks up the added binaries) and copy to release again.
<ScottK> Trying that now.
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> Riddell: Hit an LP bug.  You'll need to reupload the ones that weren't finished.
<wgrant> Bug #1061374 for the record
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061374 in Launchpad itself "PlainPackageCopyJob.attemptCopy() crashes if only binaries were copied" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061374
<tsimpson> bug #1061372 just reported in #kde btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061372 in Kubuntu PPA " kmail kontact korganizer libeventviews4 to be REMOVED in upgrade to KDE 4.9.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061372
<micahg> ScottK: should I bother removing the Vcs-*?
<ScottK> No
<micahg> ScottK: done
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK is just going to sleep.
<ScottK> Will try to look tomorrow.
<GirlyGIrl> Anyone seen littlegirl lately?
<debfx> Riddell: what's up with this change:
<debfx> -Breaks: kde-wallpapers (<< 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu2~),
<debfx> +Breaks: kde-wallpapers (<< 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu2~),
<debfx> I don't see any file movement in kde-wallpapers from .1 to .2
<Riddell> debfx: hum, did I do that?
<debfx> yes
<Riddell> i don't remember so, I must have been sleepwalking
<Riddell> debfx: oh it must have been an over-enthusiastic sed command that was met to update the build-deps
<jussi> shadeslayer: ping?
<Riddell> ScottK: seems like everything in 4.9.2 is compiled?
<Riddell> Darkwing, apachelogger, ScottK, jussi, JontheEchidna: we've been invited to the community council meeting in 5.5 hours
<jussi> ooh, thats today...
<jussi> Ill try get there
<jussi> For all those who havent got one yet: http://lpapp.blogspot.ie/2012/09/reminder-from-randa-free-playbook-for.html
<Riddell> are they useful?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1054372] Muon crashed afted new repository added @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1054372 (by BakLAN)
<jussi> Riddell: given RIM are investing in Qt, possibly
<Riddell> wow, we've been waiting since Mon Aug 20 16:55:59 2012 for our website to get a bzr pull from sysadmins, there's an obvious thing to moan about at the community council meeting
<Riddell> https://rt.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=20296
 * ryanakca grins
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2012/10/04/its-beta
<jussi> cool
<jussi> Riddell: did I read correct that we changed default settigns to not include cube any more? 
<tsdgeos> Riddell: well the ticket has no owner...
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> tsdgeos: surely that's for the sysadmins to set?
<Riddell> jussi: only 1 desktop, not much of a cube with only 1 side
<jussi> Riddell: is the a reason we dont have more than 1 ?
<Riddell> jussi: upstream defaults, upstream likes to use activities instead
<jussi> Riddell: is that what our users actually want though? Ì mean, is it not the point of Kubuntu that we ship "sane" defaults for our users (not saying upstream defaults arent sane, just that are they sane for our userbase)
<Riddell> jussi: well hard to say and it's a shame mgrasslin pointed out issues in our kwin settings late in our cycle but that's hardly his fault
<Riddell> having both activities and virtual desktops seems pretty daft though, they're mostly the same thing
<jussi> Riddell: yeah, i know, but most people have no idea how activites work, and many really like their cube...
<agateau> http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Workspace_Sprint/ActivitiesAndVirtualDesktops
<tsimpson> wasn't the default only 2 desktops?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: yes
 * Riddell wonders why yofel_, Quintasan and bulldog98_ always come online together each day
<yofel_> Riddell: because they use my quasselcore
<Riddell> tsimpson rather
<afiestas> hey
<afiestas> we should take more care of the screenshots we put in the announcements
<afiestas> after all, those are our first visit card to people using other distros
<afiestas> I know it is a wiki and I could modify then but I don't think that's the point, maybe we should have a announcement team or something like that
<afiestas> to take care of this
<afiestas> let me point out a few issues: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QuantalQuetzal/Beta2/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=desktop.png
<afiestas> even though composite is ON, there is a rendering issue I believe in the bottom-left
<afiestas> also showing scrollbars in rekonq (specially the horiz one) is not cute
<afiestas> and well, the "you have additional software" thing, is breaking the "whiteness" of the systray
<afiestas> oh, and there is a weird ABC thing right to the clock, ppl may think that's there by default
<afiestas> KRITA and KExi one are awesome, 0 comments there :p
<afiestas> lightDM-KDE screenshot is not linking to a "full size" version of it, it should
<afiestas> and the more wider the better so people can see how it will look in a real resolution (16:9 or similar)
<afiestas> KTp screenshot is done without compositing, with the filter on which clutters the interface
<afiestas> skanlite is not scanning anything
<afiestas> Kamoso one is not that bad, but there are 3 thumbnails of pic's that were not taken using Kamoso
<afiestas> owncloud screenshot has at least 4 tabs that are not related to owncloud, and the bookmark toolbar contains a bookmark that's not default
<afiestas> colord screenshot is not linking to a "full size" version
<afiestas> the gtk-config.png"is showing the new gtk configuration together with the old one
<afiestas> (I wonder if that would happen if i update to quantal)
<afiestas> The Kontact one is not linking to a full-size version of it, and it is using the most ugly style ever
<afiestas> finally, kubuntu active screenshot is not linking to a full size one, and it is showing a window
<afiestas> I think we reverted that, and now Kubuntu active is doign fullscreen by default
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can I get the dimensions for the stickers?
<afiestas> lol
<afiestas> Report a bug in launchpad redirect to a wiki
<afiestas> scary
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and can we not get the stickers with this http://i.imgur.com/m5RN8.png
<afiestas> to fill a bug about "kwin doesn't composite by default" where should I do it?
<afiestas> kwin package?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: kde-workspace
<afiestas> shadeslayer: where do I find it? 
<shadeslayer> lp 101, to file bug against a specific package use :
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 101 could not be found
<shadeslayer> http://pad.lv/fb/kde-workspace
<tsimpson> or use ubuntu-bug
<shadeslayer> or that :P
<shadeslayer> interestingly that link does not work for some weird reason
<afiestas> :s
<shadeslayer> oh I know
<shadeslayer> http://pad.lv/fb/u/kde-workspace
<afiestas> itis utter super complicated to report a bug
<afiestas> last time with kdepim Riddell had to help me
<tsimpson> afiestas: "ubuntu-bug kwin"
<afiestas> well, I guess I'm utter stupid as well xd
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1046244] plasma-desktop crashes with SIGFAULT on boot @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1046244 (by Francesco Ruvolo)
<afiestas> tsimpson: that doesn't work in archlinux (currently installing kubuntu in my laptop to test the beta2 cd)
<tsimpson> ok, you can construct the URL yourself, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+filebug
 * tsimpson clicks to make sure
<tsimpson> woo, I was right
<shadeslayer> sure, but that's too long to type out :P
<shadeslayer> pad.lv ftw
<tsimpson> as long as you remember how pad.lv works, which I never do
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah would be cool to use that quatzal image
<shadeslayer> yah
<shadeslayer> something like that quetzal image and then "kubuntu" below the text
<Riddell> shadeslayer: like this? starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/Kubuntu-quantal-quetzal.svg
<shadeslayer> that's a 403
<Riddell> shadeslayer: try now
<shadeslayer> yah that works
<shadeslayer> ok
<yofel_> afiestas: if "Report bug" ever redirects you to the bug reporting wiki append '?no-redirect' to the URL (the wiki page does say that though ;) )
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that kubuntu logo will most likely not appear well on the sticker
<afiestas> yofel: are users supposed to know that? because that sounds kinda hackish
<yofel> "users" are supposed to use apport or read the wiki. The redirect is disabled for devs
<Riddell> afiestas: good points on the images, will poke claydoh or mparillo about them when they appear
<afiestas> ubuntu has a bigger barried to report a bug than kde does, interesting
<afiestas> I sometimes wonder if users should get this "easy access" to kde bugzilla
<afiestas> or if instead they should pass first through forums.kde.org or a places like that
<yofel> well, the amount of crap reports went down considerably once that redirect was implemented
<Riddell> it's a problem without an ideal solution I think, you never know if a user will be a good bug reporter or not
<yofel> the bugzilla bug filing form is sane. The launchpad form is far too simple, so it's easy to report "Doesn't work" and be done.
<afiestas> if I didn't knew you, IU can tell you I woudln't have reported the last bugs
<afiestas> but well, I'm the most lazy user out there
<afiestas> the installer seems stuck, it's been in the "Time zone selection" for 30min
<afiestas> process using 100% of a cpu
<afiestas> is there any log I can give to you before trying again?
<Riddell> /var/log/installer/debug
<tsimpson> afiestas: the wiki actually tells you about ?no-redirect btw
<afiestas> tsimpson: I said I'm lazy... I'm not going to read that wiki xD
<afiestas> actually first I discarted it because it was full of Ubuntu screenshots with unity
<afiestas> then I got redirected again, and I took a closer look andI saw blabalbal Kubuntu here
<afiestas> (here was the link)
<afiestas> clicked there, saw another big page full of letters and images, and decided to ask here
<tsimpson> then you read past the "Using Kubuntu?" part ;)
<afiestas> http://paste.kde.org/562100/
<tsimpson> and the ?no-redirect is just under the last image
<tsimpson> though I don't blame you for not wanting to read all of it, just to report a bug
<Riddell> hum nothing relevant i there, xnox any ideas on afiestas's installer issue?
<afiestas> I clicked on "I want third party software" and "update" and selected Spanish as the lang
<afiestas> in case that matters
<afiestas> going to kill it and try again, this time I will execute it from the terminal
<afiestas> restartng ubiquity didn't worked, rebooting
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<afiestas> it said something like "error sci 0.0 blabalbal"
<shadeslayer> it's odd how everything seems to crap out around afiestas :P
<yofel> good tester ;)
<afiestas> I like to be annoying xD
<shadeslayer> I've never had a issue with the installer in the last 3 years :P
<shadeslayer> except the one time that it crashed when I pressed the x button when it was downloading updates
<afiestas> mayeb coz you always do the same path?
<shadeslayer> ( the x button next to the progress bar )
<shadeslayer> same path?
<afiestas> you always select the same options, and click buttons at the same time
<shadeslayer> maybe
<afiestas> for example before (and now again to try to reproduce it) I'm waiting until the "copying files" finishes to select my timezone
<xnox> afiestas: /var/log/syslog is useful as well. installer logs important bits there.
<afiestas> I usually don't do that, but now (and the time before) did it for testing
<shadeslayer> ah
<afiestas> xnox: ups, restarted already, will paste in case I can reproduce it again
<afiestas> now ti worked (the installed passed to the keyboard layout selection)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061614] KWin should enable compositing by default @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061614 (by Alex Fiestas)
<jovin> by default txt files are opened with libreoffice writer... should be changed to kate 
<Quintasan> I AM SO DUMB
<Quintasan> router was turned off
<Quintasan> and I'm like WHY NO INTERNET
<Quintasan> WTF
<jovin> xD
<BluesKaj> jovin, if you wish , kate is normally the default for text files
<yofel> haha
<Quintasan> No, seriously
<jovin> BluesKaj, i did a fresh install of kubuntu beta 2 and didnt touch anything 
<BluesKaj> jovin, well right click on a text file , open with 'other' , choose utilities>kate , check 'Remember application....'
<jovin> BluesKaj, yeah :p but dont think that its intended that way
<BluesKaj> if the text file was written in libre office then I would understand , it's just a glitch , jovin , don't get hung up on it 
<BluesKaj> for example the terminal default prompt was opening at ~/Documents for some reason , and I had to change it back to ~/ in settings>profile>initial dir
<afiestas> xnox: Riddell http://paste.kde.org/562148/ and http://paste.kde.org/562154
<afiestas> this time it got stuck at 93%
<afiestas> "Copying register of installation" or somethiung like that (trasnalted from spanish)
<afiestas> using 100% of one cpu
<shadeslayer> stupid question, what's the CMake command to include dbus headers?
<shadeslayer> I'm certain kde-workspace ships a FindDbus.cmake
<shadeslayer> what I'm uncertain of is how to actually find dbus
<shadeslayer> !find FindDBus.cmake
<ubottu> File FindDBus.cmake found in kde-workspace-dev
<JontheEchidna> find_package(DBus)
<JontheEchidna> or find_package(DBus REQUIRED) if that's the case
<shadeslayer> /usr/include/dbus-1.0/dbus/dbus.h:29:33: fatal error: dbus/dbus-arch-deps.h: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> if you make a top-level directory cmake/modules and place FindDBus.cmake there, then you'd also do this:
<JontheEchidna> set(CMAKE_MODULE_PATH "${proj_SOURCE_DIR}/cmake" ${CMAKE_MODULE_PATH})
<shadeslayer> !find dbus-arch-deps.h
<ubottu> File dbus-arch-deps.h found in libdbus-1-dev
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can't I just use the FindDBus.cmake from kde-workspace-dev ?
<JontheEchidna> find_package will search for a FindDBus.cmake or a DBusConfig.cmake
<JontheEchidna> and use that to find and properly set the DBus-related cmake variables
<shadeslayer> grrrr stupid dbus packaging
<shadeslayer> or dbus includes
<JontheEchidna> just curious, why do you need dbus directly?
<shadeslayer> not me, this kio sysinfo slave
<JontheEchidna> aah
<JontheEchidna> seems that a KIO slave could use QtDBus
<shadeslayer> it could also use a sane build system
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> isn't sysinfo that suse kio slave?
<shadeslayer> it didn't even have a top level CMakeLists.txt
<JontheEchidna> :s
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah, but this one is a new version of it
<shadeslayer> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=98808&forumpage=0
 * shadeslayer laughs at 'stable'
<shadeslayer> that should have hinted as to what's to come
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, I remember trying to package it back in '09
<JontheEchidna> keyword: trying
<shadeslayer> well .. mostly done
<JontheEchidna> good luck!
<JontheEchidna> I haz more logarithms defined as integrals to... integrate
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<Riddell> xnox: do you know what that /usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader is which is causing a problem for afiestas?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it's what downloads the binary blobs for packages like flashplugin-installer and the one for msttcorefonts
<JontheEchidna> what problems is it causing afiestas?
<xnox> afiestas: if I were you, I'd try network-less install.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it crashes which prevents the install from completing http://paste.kde.org/562154
<JontheEchidna> it looks like it continues past that point. the crash should just mean that flash won't be installed
<xnox> Riddell: well look at 1184, crap starts there.
<Darkwing> Riddell: When does the CC meeting start?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. the only thing that's left is to deal with this dbus issue
<JontheEchidna> if I'm correct, it starts in an hour?
<Darkwing> Yeah, I just looked it up on the fridge
<Darkwing> one hour.
<JontheEchidna> I may be slightly late. I have to run something over to a teaching assistant for one of my classes.
<shadeslayer> I have to do a : cp /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dbus-1.0/include/dbus/dbus-arch-deps.h /usr/include/dbus-1.0/dbus/ to get dbus to pick up it's own headers
<Darkwing> I'll actually have internet for it.
<jussi> Damn
<jussi> hour late :(
 * yofel missed it too. Seems to have been productive at least :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Kubuntu-quantal-quetzal.svg
<yofel> the logo is cut off a bit on the bottom, intentional?
<shadeslayer> where?
<yofel> otherwise: sweet :D
<shadeslayer> also, text in black or blue?
 * shadeslayer thinks black will look better
<yofel> the regular logo has it black, I would stick with that
<yofel> shadeslayer: rendering issue on my side? http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/logo.png
<shadeslayer> yah
<shadeslayer> refresh
<yofel> hm, no, firefox still shows it like that
 * yofel opens it in inkscape
<shadeslayer> not to mention inkscape messes up colors a bit
<yofel> alpha blending issue?
<shadeslayer> dunno, http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Kubuntu-quantal-quetzal_black.svg vs http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/Kubuntu-quantal-quetzal.svg
<shadeslayer> colors are way darker
<yofel> :/
<yofel> all 3 of your svgs have that cut of piece at the bottom
<yofel> BUT
<yofel> it looks fine in inkscape
<yofel> yep
<yofel> svg rendering in firefox is broken
<yofel> chrome shows it just fine
<afiestas> xnox: I'm not installing kubuntu because I need to
<afiestas> but because I want to help debug
<afiestas> I mean, I know that if I do the usual offline install it will work because that's what everybody tests
<shadeslayer> yofel: not to mention I can move the bird + logo in the svg :P
<shadeslayer> atleast not in inkscape
<yofel> what editor did you use anyway?
<shadeslayer> inkscape and karbon
<shadeslayer> why?
<yofel> I forgot about karbon, that's why :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Kubuntu-quantal-quetzal.svg < I think black is much better, also, it renders incorrectly in chrome
<shadeslayer> renders fine in karbom
<shadeslayer> *karbon
<yofel> well, that grey doesn't look half bad
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Kubuntu-quantal-quetzal.png
<shadeslayer> looks fine in png
<yofel> ouch is that bird complex
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<yofel> yeah, as long as you let karbon render it, it's fine
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't think the background is required for a sticker
 * yofel crashed karbon
<shadeslayer> hah
<yofel> ah, I know where that cut off rendering might come from. The bottom of the circle is actually the quetzal's tail, the bottom of the logo is a bit higher
<yofel> too many layers for firefox ^^
<shadeslayer> hah
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1059148] ksplashqml crashed with SIGSEGV in QGraphicsItem::sceneBoundingRect() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1059148 (by Willy Imfeld)
<xnox> afiestas: ok.
 * xnox does only online installs =)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1020336] plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1020336 (by Simon Andric)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-05
<BarkingFish> Morning guys :)  Does anyone here know what we're doing about adobe flashplayer at all?  11.2 is the last version on which linux is going to be supported.  Do we have any replacements planned?
<mparillo> BarkingFish: Quick answer now; better answer from somebody who knows later. If you want the real Adobe Flash Player on Linux, supported, you will soon be stuck with Chrome as your only vehicle.
<mparillo> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA4MDQ
<mparillo> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/why-adobe-is-right-to-abandon-linux-why-its-no-big-deal-and-why-this-could-be-bad-for-mozilla/18425
<shadeslayer> jussi: so like
<shadeslayer> jussi: done
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> just need to implement password saving in KWallet
<shadeslayer> should be done by tomorrow hopefully
<shadeslayer> hah, done as well
<shadeslayer> jussi: you can now join password protected rooms via KTp :)
<shadeslayer> well ... via my branch that is
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1057578] Vulnerable against "CRIME" attack @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1057578 (by Felix Geyer)
 * ScottK just read the backscroll on the CC discussion.  Seems like it was reasonable.
<ScottK> Riddell: Those binaries built, but at least some of them are stuck in proposed.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can I upload ktp 0.5.1 to -proposed once I'm satisfied with QA?
<ScottK> If it's bugfix only, sure thing.
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> I uploaded them last night to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> just waiting for them to finish building
 * shadeslayer goes back to tidying his code
<ScottK> Riddell: All the missing binary rebuilds are in queue for you to accept if someone else doesn't get to it first.
<jussi> shadeslayer: please let me know when and where I can get it
<Kalidarn> bug 923587 was resolved in the upcoming quantal release, but there's no backport for precise
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923587 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "No openconnect support in plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923587
<Kalidarn> is it possible that precise will get a backport of that package
<Kalidarn> given that precise has 5y release-time typically businesses are going to be the ones sticking to that, and also the ones using openconnect
<Kalidarn> i hope this is the right channel to ask in
<Riddell> what shall I put in the release team report this week?
<mikhas> Riddell, how about little ponies?
<Riddell> we don't do little ponies, we to sparkly unicorns
<Riddell> Kalidarn: does the fix have a minimal patch?
<Riddell> oh it's a build-dep
<Riddell> bulldog98_: fancy looking at bug 923587 for a backport?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923587 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "No openconnect support in plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923587
<Kalidarn> yeah Riddell but the dep has been solved
<Kalidarn> because the dep HAD to be updated for security reasons
<Kalidarn> so it just now needs to be built agains tthe current dep in the repo
<Kalidarn> when that bug was originally filed openconnect 3.02 was what was in main repo
<Kalidarn> and now precise has 3.15
<afiestas> Riddell: crashed the installer again
<afiestas> this time the only "weird" thing I selected was Spanish lang
<afiestas> so I guess it got stuck downloading spanish translations
<afiestas> do you want logs? it got stuck at the same % it did eysterday
<afiestas> 93%
<Riddell> afiestas: ug
<Riddell> afiestas: can you report with ubuntu-bug ubiquity ?
<Riddell> Kalidarn: let's see if bulldog98_ picks it up, he fixed it in quantal
<Kalidarn> yeah hopefully
<Riddell> hi mparillo, afiestas had some comments on the images for the release pages, would you be up for fixing them?
<mparillo> Thanks, I saw the comments. I certainly could remove the speller widget (I really need it until Rekonq adds spell-checking), but I did not understand the other two comments he made on my screenshot. First, I could not find the rendering issue (and even if I did, I am not sure how to fix), and second, he did not like the Rekonq scroll bars. I cannot see how to get rid of them.
<mparillo> And I do not see the "you have additiona software" thing.
<mparillo> (Of course I could maximze the Rekonq window, but I don't think that makes sense).
<Riddell> mparillo: just remove the spell checker widget for the screenshots, it's important to show default setup
<Riddell> mparillo: the background on the kmenu and activities widget is a different shade from the rest of the toolbar
<Riddell> that can probably be fixed by just clicking on those buttons to redraw them
<Riddell> the additional software applet is the globe+down arrow icon in the systray, can be got rid of by clicking on it
<Riddell> horizontal scrollbar can be got rid of by making the window wider :)
<mparillo> Will do. What I will do is download a virgin daily build, so I also pickup KDE SC 4.9.2, with all the defaults. If I can widen Rekonq enough to get rid of the scroll bar on my display, I will do so.
<Riddell> good idea
<mparillo> But not to sound *TOO* defensive, the version I replaced was from Fedora. ;-)
<Riddell> :)
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1062183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062183 in Kubuntu Website "Improve Desktop Screen Shot in Release Wiki Page" [Low,New]
<mparillo> I should get to it today, certainly this weekend.
<Riddell> thanks
<mparillo> Signing off to do some downloading.
<afiestas> downloaded the iso again, tried to install it in vbox, didn't worked
<afiestas> I'm starting to wonder if somebody tested the beta2 iso 
<afiestas> because it is nto working no matter what I do, with or without internet, in Eng or in CA, it doesn't matter will get stuck at 93%
<Riddell> I promise I did!
<afiestas> Riddell: 64bits?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> but will do so again to see if I can recreate your issues
<Darkwing> orning.
<Darkwing> *Morning
<tazz> http://blogs.kde.org/2012/10/04/its-beta just from the logo, it looks like a twitter + kubuntu ingratiation thing.
<Riddell> buenos dias Darkwing 
<tazz> any clue what bird that is?
<Riddell> tazz: it's a quatzal, to go with the release name :)
<tazz> quetzal are epic cute. :)
<tazz> just like fennec foxes.
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Darkwing> greetings
<BluesKaj> all seems well on the kde 4.9.2 and quantal front this morning
<Darkwing> I had a little issue with updates yesterday that required a reinstall of kubuntu-desktop and kde-workspace but, other than that I'm loving Quantal
<BluesKaj> Darkwing, "litt;e issue" ? That sounds serious to me 
<Darkwing> I think it was more my laptop than anything else.
<BluesKaj> ok
<Darkwing> because my GF updated no issue
<BluesKaj> therewere some grphics driver upgrades yesterday that caused concern , but they sppeared work out 
<BluesKaj> appeared
<BluesKaj> oh quantal has 129 upgrades here
<Riddell> afiestas: no internet, yes install mp3 etc, in catala, install completes fine
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1062225] white borders appear around windows after upgrade to kubuntu 12.10 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1062225 (by Yi Xie)
<Riddell> afiestas: so I'm wondering what else could be the difference between your and my installs
<Riddell> use of es. package mirror possibly?
<Darkwing> Riddell: do we use any default stuff written in python?
<Riddell> Darkwing: only ubiquity and usb-creator I think
<Riddell> since we changes from language-selector and printer-applet
<Darkwing> Riddell: we have a maintainer for those?
<Riddell> oh kde-config-touchpad maybe
<Riddell> Darkwing: for which?
<Darkwing> Or rather, a python developer
<Darkwing> I've been debating learning python
<Riddell> I recommend it
<Darkwing> and I was wonder the use toward Kubuntu for it.
<afiestas> Riddell: in vbox reproduced it twice, out of 6 attemps
<afiestas> in pendrive is all the time
<Riddell> afiestas: I believe you, just a tricky issue of tracking it down
<Darkwing> I think my laptop would be able to handle a scripting lang better than one needing to compile... seeing how the few times I've compiled it's about fried my system heh
<Riddell> Darkwing: ubiquity could certainly do with some kde love
<Riddell> usb-creator no doubt has fixes needed too although apachelogger did a few of those recently
<Darkwing> I'll start learning. I've had a bit of expirence with scripting and so Python wouldn't be that huge of a jump.
<Riddell> scripting is a pretty derogetory term to many python programmers, it's a full object orientated language unlike say Bash
<Darkwing> scripting vs compiling language.
<ScottK> The term you want is interpreted then.
<Riddell> Darkwing: some people are put off by the enforced indentation but I love that
<Riddell> and some people by the excessive use of "self" which is just how it is
<Darkwing> It forces clean code IMO
<Darkwing> unline PHP/HTML messes that are created.
<Darkwing> s/unline/unlike
<Darkwing> s/unline/unlike/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "s/unlike/unlike"
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> thank you kubotu
<yofel> Darkwing, Riddell: software-properties-kde could need some love too. Currently we're just stacking hacks on it
<Darkwing> It's settled. I'm starting on my python todat.
<Darkwing> s/todat/today/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "It's settled. I'm starting on my python today."
<Riddell> yofel: oh good point, it needs policykit-ified I think
<yofel> it needs ported to the dbus interface that the gnome UI uses. That would remove most of the backend compatibility hacks
<yofel> doesn't look too hard, just a tad time consuming
<Darkwing> Riddell: What IDE do you use?
<Riddell> Darkwing: emacs :)
<Riddell> or kate
<Riddell> eric is the native ide for python but I've never used it
<Darkwing> I was looking at this... http://monkeystudio.org/
<Riddell> interesting
<Riddell> I've not heard of that
<Darkwing> Looks like it has a bunch of the Qt stuff I will be interested in.
<tsimpson> looks similar to Creator
<Riddell> it's got Qt Designer integrated same as creator does
<Riddell> but it uses a bunch of UI elements from KDevelop
<shadeslayer> jussi: do you want a deb or a patch ?
<jussi> shadeslayer: ideally into one of the kubuntu ppas, but failing that a deb please
<jussi> shadeslayer: 64 bit/all arch deb ;)
<shadeslayer> jussi: its a rough implementation at the moment, can't release it 
<shadeslayer> jussi: quantal ?
<jussi> shadeslayer: ok, deb then
<jussi> no, precise
<shadeslayer> ok, will patch the 0.5.1 release and email you the deb :)
<jussi> thanks
<jussi> much appreciated
<shadeslayer> np
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: managed to get anything running with those qt 5 packages?
<Riddell> in experimental?
<afiestas> Riddell: I have been looking for the sms that arrived to me about the hotel booking
<afiestas> but apparently I have los tit :/
<afiestas> can you tell me the departure day?
<afiestas> was it 1st or 2nd?
<Riddell> afiestas: the Friday
<afiestas> ookz, needed to be sure to answer Bryan (he asked the return day)
<Riddell> travel agents are nosey like that, the want to know all about your journey :)
<afiestas> np :p
<Riddell> agateau, Quintasan_: have you guys given Bryan@bryton all the info he needs?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> afiestas: is this your bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1059619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059619 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Quantal) "Installation hangs on: grub-mount /dev/sdb1 /var/lib/os-prober/mount" [High,New]
<afiestas> Riddell: I can't tell if the installer hangs there
<Riddell> afiestas: if you want to confirm it see if it'll get fixed on killing grub-mount
<afiestas> I can do it right now (I have the laptop still at 93% xD)
<afiestas> oh nevermind, reinstalling again
<afiestas> Riddell: I have 2 instances of that
<Riddell> killall :)
<afiestas> Riddell: yep, killing it made the installer finish
<Riddell> groovy thanks, I'll mark your bug as a duplicate of this one
 * afiestas is trying to find notes from last uds
<afiestas> any help?
<Riddell> afiestas: specs https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/?searchtext=kubuntu
<afiestas> [kubuntu-dev] investigate kde touchpad enabler for packaging/inclusion - find out what exactly this means and what it does and bleh: POSTPONED
<afiestas> uh, why nobody asked me?
 * afiestas is sad
<Riddell> hum, an oversight I guess, sorry about that
<afiestas> you know guys you can ask me as much as you need/want/etc 
<afiestas> or in this case tsdgeos is the author of that
<afiestas> Riddell: is there any log to know who put that? just to tell her/him to ask me next time
<afiestas> or kde-devel for that matter xD
<Riddell> afiestas: apachelogger did that change
<afiestas> apachelogger: damn you :p
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes, the demos from qtbase5-examples run
<ScottK> Grumble.
<ScottK> Comment: Stale binary restulting from premature copy to -release
<ScottK> Remove [y|N]? y
<ScottK> 194 packages successfully removed.
<Kalidarn> Riddell: http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/8/2784225/canonical-ends-kubuntu-support :( sads
<Kalidarn> and yes i know it's old news.
<Kalidarn> as someone who just came from ubuntu, i won't say what i think about that, other than I probably wouldn't pay canonical for commercial support because of it.
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: we have a new Sponsor :)
<Kalidarn> oh?
<shadeslayer> yep, Blue Systems
<Kalidarn> that's good news.
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems
<shadeslayer> old news actually ;)
<Kalidarn> yeah well :)
<Kalidarn> i decided to give 12.04 GNOME+UNITY a shot, its getting there but still has a long way to go.
<Kalidarn> and is still missing the configurability I'm used to with KDE, so when it came around to rolling out our workstations fot the devs i used KDE
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<Kalidarn> 4.8/4.9 is much better than the previous releases, no plasma crashes yet.
<shadeslayer> imo KDE is at a point where we have a very stable base with little to no crashes
<Kalidarn> basically and that's from an honest point of view
<Kalidarn> nobody likes to admit their desktop environment has bugs but yeah.
<Kalidarn> people get quite religious about it
<Kalidarn> but ultimately as users become acustomed to their system they want to change things, and im always asked
<shadeslayer> I agree, KDE was plain horrible to use in the 4.1-4.3 days
<Kalidarn> "if only i could do XXXXX like i have on XXXXX"
<Kalidarn> my manager actually asked me how to set rotating wallapers in gnome like he has on his macbook....
<shadeslayer> :D
<Kalidarn> he was glad the python script on a 20 minute cron job worked, but he did ask me "if it was that simple why isn't there a button to do it?"
<Kalidarn> (that was before we used a particular environment for the image rolled out to all the workstations)
<Kalidarn> he had a few trial systems setup at that point
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: uhm, this is getting offtopic now ;)
<shadeslayer> #kubuntu-offtopic if you want :)
<Kalidarn> yeah that's why i shut up
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should I just get this printed : http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Kubuntu-quantal-quetzal.png
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and what dimensions
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: strangely reminds me of the firefox logo.
<shadeslayer> yeah, people have told me it reminds them of Mark
<Kalidarn> except it's blue and it's a bird not a fox.
<shadeslayer> it's a quetzal :)
<Kalidarn> i must thank canonical for teaching me about animals i never knew existed.
<shadeslayer> heh, yeah
<Kalidarn> what happens when you guys get to Z?
<shadeslayer> start over I believe
<shadeslayer> which is why some of the tools have already been modified
<Kalidarn> modified?
<shadeslayer> yeah, like backportpackage ...
<Kalidarn> ah
<shadeslayer> earlier it used to version things like upstream_ver-0ubuntuX~precise1
<ScottK> Riddell: We probably want this, right? http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2012/09/plasma-nm-0905.html
<shadeslayer> not it's upstream_ver-0ubuntuX~ubuntu12.04
<ScottK> So we're good for 87 years now.
<shadeslayer> yep
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you update networkmanagement?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can't do it today, can I upload it along with ktp ?
<ScottK> Unless someone else gets to it first.
<shadeslayer> just going through the changelog 
<shadeslayer> cool
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: are you talking about for quantal or precise?
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: hm? well .. the tools were modified for precise, so that if someone backports a package using backportpackage for precise the versioning is safe enough for an extended period of time
<Kalidarn> no i mean for networkmanagement
<ScottK> quantal
<Kalidarn> because in bug 923587 a fix was released for quantal, but precise users see no such bugfix.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923587 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "No openconnect support in plasma-widget-networkmanagement" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923587
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did you read http://prog21.dadgum.com/154.html
<shadeslayer> ouch
<ScottK> No.  Reading now.
<shadeslayer> Kalidarn: I'll make sure to backport the package to kubuntu-backports
<Kalidarn> :) much appreciated
<micahg> shadeslayer: can it not be backported in official backports?
<ScottK> Isn't the adrenaline rush most of the fun? 
<Kalidarn> it should be able to be now because openconnect missing dep has been met with the correct version
<shadeslayer> micahg: imo it should first go into kubuntu-backports for extensive testing,  and then we can think about -backports
<Kalidarn> initially the version in precise was not new enough, but then a buffer overflow was found and it had to be updated, so now the networkmanager plugin when built against it should work
<jussi> shadeslayer: did you send that deb yet?
<Kalidarn> backports is good enough though
<shadeslayer> jussi: I'm going to clean up the code a bit today
<jussi> ahh, ok
<shadeslayer> because there are couple of things I don't handle, like incorrect passwords
<jussi> shadeslayer: I can hang on till monday, when I really need it again :)
<shadeslayer> so I want to implement that tonight, will roll a deb tomorrow morning and email it :)
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: there was a follow up post to that btw : http://thecodist.com/article/yes_i_still_want_to_be_doing_this_at_56
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That seems about right.
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<yofel_> shadeslayer: I took a quick look at networkmanagement, you need to backport openconnect too, the version in precise is outdated
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<Kalidarn> yofel_: are u sure?
<Kalidarn> im pretty sure openconnect was updated from when that bug was originally opened for security reasons
<yofel_> to what version? I only see 3.15 in precise, nm 0.9.0.4 requires >= 3.99
<Kalidarn> ah
<yofel> quantal has 4.06 so that'll be fine
<ScottK> It could be there's a patch that could be cherrypicked if someone cares to investigate.
<Kalidarn> ah i was looking at comment #13
<Kalidarn> perhaps the commit mentioned in #12 could be made into a patch
<Kalidarn> yofel: what does 0.9.0.3 require?
<yofel> that's talking about 3.02, it *was* updated to 3.15
<yofel> no idea. I still have that lying around in a PPA, sec
<Kalidarn> maybe 0.9.0.3 can be compiled against 3.15 and problem be gone?
<yofel> possibly
<Kalidarn> unless there were serious issues with 0.9.0.3 that were bad
<yofel> no luck
<yofel> set (MINIMUM_OPENCONNECT_VERSION_REQUIRED "3.99")
<Kalidarn> :( hmm
<Kalidarn> and it's doubtful openconnect will be put in the PPA?
<yofel> should be fine, different so versions in 3 and 4
<Kalidarn> i doubt a whole lot was changed in the openconnect package
<Kalidarn> oh wait, it went from 3.20 to 4.99
<Kalidarn> *3.99
<Kalidarn> i thought that was multiple releases, turns out it's only 1 release
<Kalidarn> and you actually need openconnect 3.20
<Kalidarn> because in that they fixed: Fix progress callback with incorrect cbdata which caused KDE crash.
<Kalidarn> though that's probably the commit commenter #12 was talking about
<yofel> well, I would still have to talk to lamarque before patching the cmake check
<yofel> so let's try with 4 first
<Kalidarn> might as well
<Kalidarn> i can test those debs if you want
<yofel> would be good, I have no precise system that uses NM right now
<yofel> wait, I do have one
<shadeslayer> I'm on precise as well
<yofel> thanks launchpad for being as slow as ever...
<shadeslayer> I heard you like unity in your unity, so i put a unity in a unity in your browser http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/05/plasma-desktopk11760.png
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: *snort*
<yofel> wha?
<shadeslayer> :P
<Kalidarn> shadeslayer: i can 1up that
<Kalidarn> unity, with a vm with unity with a browser with unity
<Kalidarn> 3 levels of unity reached, score!
<shadeslayer> but it's not webscale
<shadeslayer> what's the point if it's not webscale
<yofel>  Start 2012-10-07 WHAT?
<yofel> 30h queue, just great (https://launchpad.net/builders)
<shadeslayer> yah
 * yofel goes for medium urgency
<Kalidarn> lol shadeslayer 
<Kalidarn> i went to the tour in safari (because i thik my plugins were blocking it)
<Kalidarn> and i got an advert for mackeeper.
<Kalidarn> while doing the ubuntu tour, that's not good advertising
<Kalidarn> actually i like how they do the browser, it might have been triggered from the browser opened within the tour
<yofel>  Started a moment ago  - better :)
<Kalidarn> that tour is a really good idea.
 * shadeslayer waves fist at yofel for jumping build queue
<shadeslayer> my ktp builds have been in queue for the last 24 hours
<yofel> I don't want to wait on openconnect, I'll put nm in the regular queue
<Kalidarn> it totally is missing an easter egg for the nerds in us though shadeslayer 
<yofel> ubuntu isn't for nerds
<Kalidarn> yes but for those who are there needs to be an easter egg hidden deep within the tour :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> nah, they'll be too busy trying to figure out how to configure unity with dconf and gsettings to search for the easter egg
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> great, the publisher seems stuck too
<yofel> zZzZzzz...
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> yofel: sure it's not stuck in a queue somewhere? what are you wanting?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/staging/+packages
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes please, that's a good design to get printed
<yofel> doesn't usually take half an hour
<yofel> but it's not urgent anyway
<Riddell> shadeslayer: previous ones I have are about credit card size which worked well
<Riddell> ScottK: mm yes very likely we do
<Riddell> bulldog98: ping ping?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ our sticker printer guy ;)
<shadeslayer> and KDE contributor ofcourse :P
<spacetime> of all the things I'm known for :P
<spacetime> ah.. better
<shadeslayer> you were saying something about it being squareish?
<spacetime> ah yes, lemme scale it down and give you a number
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> plz use karbon
<shadeslayer> since it renders incorrectly everywhere else
<mparillo> afiestas, Riddell: I have posted two different screenshots of desktops from today's daily build to bug 1062183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062183 in Kubuntu Website "Improve Desktop Screen Shot in Release Wiki Page" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062183
<mparillo> Which would you prefer?
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118508094/DesktopWithApps.png looks lovely
<shadeslayer> except please get rid of that search bar in ktp, and actually have some contacts in there :P
<yofel> is the pager supposed to be visible?
<yofel> with just one desktop?
<shadeslayer> it's not ...
<Riddell> presumably that's what the pager is like on the CD
<Riddell> a curious bug
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why no search bar in ktp?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: looks a bit out-of-place to me
<mparillo> I tried to do absolutely nothing to the vanilla install.
<mparillo> So the pager is OotB.
<Riddell> mparillo: yes, it'll be a bug somewhere
<shadeslayer> odd
<shadeslayer> well at most it'd come from our plasma setup script
<shadeslayer> and iirc I didn't see that there
<mparillo> Who uses pages anymore? I thought that was old Gnome folks. We have Activities?
<shadeslayer> we have both :)
<yofel> I do
<shadeslayer> and I just use one virtual desktop tbh
<yofel> and you might as well count into the old gnome folks :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> *count me
<mparillo> I suppose TIMTOWTDI
<spacetime> shadeslayer: 55mm x 50mm sounds good?
<shadeslayer> sec
<yofel> I have nothing against activities, but the switching widget is totally useless compared to the pager
<shadeslayer> yofel: use meta+q :P
<yofel> well, not completely useless. I mean it doesn't have the information I want to see
<shadeslayer> and is actually usefull for touch devices :)
<shadeslayer> spacetime: can you upload a scaled image somewhere?
<shadeslayer> I'm on neon and installing calligra will take time
<spacetime> shadeslayer: http://imgur.com/jhAlS Get a ruler, you can get an idea of how big 5cmx5.5cm is
<shadeslayer> so it's basically half a RasPi
<spacetime> Send me one and I'll let you know
<shadeslayer> I'm telling you :P]
<spacetime> grrrr...
<shadeslayer> actually, 3/4ths of a Raspberry Pi
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ Good enough?
<Kalidarn> Riddell: except for the kopete with no contacts
<Kalidarn> s/kopete/ktp/ bad habbit
<kubotu> Kalidarn meant: "Riddell: except for the ktp with no contacts"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks good
<shadeslayer> spacetime: ^ please email us a quote :)
<spacetime> shadeslayer: okay :)
<shadeslayer> the xubuntu folks got this : http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/8054550913/
<shadeslayer> who wants to test the new ktp bug fix release for quantal? https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> just waiting for a couple of packages to publish
<Darkwing> Holy...
<Darkwing> Hmmz...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the fix?
<Riddell> Darkwing: holy hmmz?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fix? It's a entire bug fix release :)
<shadeslayer> loads of them
<Riddell> mm, gosh
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: ohai
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems to work
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> I'll upload it to -proposed
<shadeslayer> oh wait, I'm not sure if I have upload rights for ktp
<shadeslayer> yus, I don't have upload rights
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^
<shadeslayer> I should apply for MOTU :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that you should
<Riddell> shadeslayer: got a list of packages for me to get?  or even better the packages themselves for sign and upload?
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/563150/
<shadeslayer> the only issue is that you'll need to add sed calls in there to remove ppa1 and change quantal to quantal-proposed :)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1057578] Vulnerable against "CRIME" attack @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1057578 (by Felix Geyer)
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas if the publisher is even working?
<yofel> from my POV: It's not
<shadeslayer> yeah looks like it crashed 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks for uploading ktp :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-06
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [744812] FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/744812 (by Francois Thirioux)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1062711] Dual screen: Windows in second screen got their size not saved @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1062711 (by Mathieu MD)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [744812] FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bo... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/744812 (by Francois Thirioux)
<ScottK> Riddell: The Ubuntu medium weight font is sabdfl'led in.  Do you know where we are on the Qt patch?  I lost track.
<Riddell> ScottK: I believe the qt patch is in the package and are reported upstream with upstream looking favourably on it
<ScottK> OK, according to Bug #744812 it's fixed (just spent time looking)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744812 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu Quantal) "FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bold in Qt apps)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744812
<Riddell> ScottK: but worth testing to double check it works
<ScottK> It's very early on a saturday here, so I shouldn't even be awake.  I plan to rectify this.
<Riddell> I'll test it, you go back to your sleep in :)
<smartboyhw> :D
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<Riddell> agateau: ping, bryan wants you
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1062824] package kdm 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus script pre-rem... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1062824 (by rudolf balmer)
<Mamarok> so the latest update tries to remove the kde-language-pack-en-base
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes that's fine, it's not used any more
<Riddell> you should still have language-pack-kde-en
<Mamarok> Riddell: ah, OK, good to know :)
<jussi> yay for nvidia settigns brokenness today (stupid packaging bug by the looks of it)
<Riddell> jussi, apachelogger, JontheEchidna, ScottK, Darkwing: do you approve us getting some Kubuntu stickers for UDS?  cost of 23euro
<shadeslayer> jussi: got the deb I emailed?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://www.yosefk.com/blog/do-you-really-want-to-be-making-this-much-money-when-youre-50.html < this is the top story on HN at the moment
<highvoltage> Riddell: where do you get them from?
<jussi> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> highvoltage: shadeslayer has found a dealer in spacetime 
<shadeslayer> 'in' ? :P
<Darkwing> Riddell: yes
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: <kubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264321/ - becouse i dont knwo how to add bug and i must go away
<shadeslayer> <kubuntu_> Installer hang out on timezone
<shadeslayer> same one as afiestas I believe
<jussi> shadeslayer: was nice to see someone finally fixed that damn password dialog for network manager
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> that would be d_ed
<jussi> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307990
<ubottu> KDE bug 307990 in contactlist "Auto join jabber conference rooms" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> jussi: sawn :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-10-07
<ScottK> Upgraded my main laptop to Quantal.  All very smooth.
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddelll> morning Quintasan!
<Quintasan> Hah
<Quintasan> Almost noon here actually
<Quintasan> I should have been up since 10:00 but well, $STUFF
 * Quintasan won't mention he clicked snooze 10 times
<BluesKaj> hey all
<smartboyhw> Hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<ScottK> Riddelll: What do you think about Calligra 2.5.3 for quantal?
<ScottK> BTW, you have an extra "l".
<Riddelll> ScottK: not a priority for me to package but if someone wants to pick it up sure
<ScottK> Do we have a fancy l10n script for Calligra?
<Riddelll> ScottK: no I seem to remember I did it by hand and it was excessively faffy
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> It's < 30 languages, so not horrendous.
<ScottK> I just heaved 2.5.3 at the ninjas PPA.  We'll see if it sticks.
<Riddelll> ScottK: actually the most faffy thing is working out how to make it build right with multi-tars and no .orig tar
<Riddelll> it should warn you if a language has appeared or disappeared when building
<ScottK> Oh.  It's one multi-tar package?
<ScottK> Those are always fun.
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion networkmanagement 0.9.0.5
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1063422
<Riddell> networkmanagement uploaded to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<Riddell> when I run it, it displays some ad-hoc networks that have long since disappeared so I'm a bit suspicious.
<Riddell> konversation has to be rebuilt because it hasn't been uploaded since we stopped using language packs and has no translations
<Riddell> I wonder if we have anything else in this position
<yofel_> ScottK: there is a script for collecting the tars in the l10n package
<yofel_> well, not collecting them, but at least to set the multi-tar source up
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should I go ahead and order them stickers?
<Quintasan> oh great
<Quintasan> Beta 2 uninstallable here
<Quintasan> nouveau whines: Failed to idle channel 1
<Quintasan> and then PFIFO - playlist update failed
<Quintasan> guess I'll try upgrading the livecd
<Quintasan> and no solution yet
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> seems like 3.5 kernel broke it
<Quintasan> That doesn't sound so good, many sad pandas if it is not fixed before final release. It was marked Critical two or three days ago
<shadeslayer> ohai Quintasan
<shadeslayer> ssup
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Tried to install quantal
<shadeslayer> heh ok
<Quintasan> Failed horribly
<Quintasan> LET'S BREAK EVERYTHING FROM NV0 chip
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I found X to be too broken in Quantal which is why I came back to Precise
<shadeslayer> it broke for me when they introduced Xorg 1.13
<shadeslayer> constant memory leaks and what not
<shadeslayer> hm, spaceX launch in another 42 mins
#kubuntu-devel 2013-09-30
<ahoneybun_> hello
<cortexA9> hello Riddell
<soee> good morning
<jussi> Morning soee. 
<jussi> I think you must be in a simialr TZ to me, as you always seem to be around just about when I come in
<soee> PL
<jussi> soee: ahh yes, .fi here
<soee> :)
<jussi> just over the water then :D
<soee> hehe :D
<bcooksley> Message for phoenix_firebrd (Prasad Murthy): Please be more careful in handling your email. KDE Sysadmin receives dispatches from Yahoo! concerning emails marked as spam. Standard policy is to unsubscribe the person in question. Further spam reports concerning your address will result in all kde.org mailing list subscriptions being terminated.
<apachelogger> Your membership in ubuntu-core-dev is about to expire
<apachelogger> autodiscarded to trash
<apachelogger> ololo
 * apachelogger should revise his filters
<apachelogger> agateau, Riddell: was the ubuquity fix uploaded to archives yet?
<apachelogger> daily still shows atrocious colors
<Riddell> apachelogger: possibly not, I just committed it to bzr
<apachelogger> Riddell: k, as long as it gets in before release ;)
<Riddell> yeah it will
<apachelogger> meh, login takes forever -.-
 * apachelogger puts on todo
<apachelogger> menu looks much better though \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/4uYiLoh.png
<apachelogger> that's what I intended to have logowise
<apachelogger> now we just need to find out why processors is empty :S
<Riddell> that use of the logo probably goes against canonicals brand guidelines
<Riddell> too much like a warped version of the old logo
<Riddell> (not that it matters)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: is active still broken?
<apachelogger> and what is this card about http://i.imgur.com/4uYiLoh.png
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/tBI3mvwA
<apachelogger> yofel: what to do with https://trello.com/c/SHC3ljmX
<yofel> apachelogger: not sure, as any stacktraces of mir related crashes should have libmirclient somewhere in it maybe martin could just close those if they pop up? Or we could set KDE_DEBUG=true if mir is running and let apport handle it
<yofel> but that would be overkill IMO
<apachelogger> also apport is unmaintained ^^
<apachelogger> ^ that needs some solution anyway
<yofel> it is o.O?
<yofel> are they relying 100% on whoopsie now?
<yofel> (or do you mean apport-kde, that is unmaintained indeed)
<apachelogger> unmaintained by us
<apachelogger> nixternal did that
<apachelogger> now that he is a professional cyclist no one does
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I got a positive responce from the UFW Kcontrol developer
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah plasma-active is broken but there's a comment in our bug with a suggestion to try for fixing
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: meaning?
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: he hasn't worked on it in a while but he is "more than willing to (at least attempt to) fix any bugs"
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: please also ask him how he feels about moving the code and project under the kde umbrella (use kde's git and l10n and bugzilla), oh and CC me please sitter@kde.org
<ovidiu-florin> ok, will do
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: so far I've talked with him on the kde-apps site. But I've sent him a message to continue this conversation via email, directly. When he responds, I'll CC you
<apachelogger> ok thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: about that trello card I think it needs looked at what ubuntu unity has set up and what happens if you install kubuntu on top of that
<apachelogger> Riddell: xmir you mean?
<Riddell> apachelogger: presumably
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, since apps loaded inside xmir would have some mir lib in their mmap we probably need (or want) to check for that in kcrash and then take actions depending on the result, what those actions should be needs discussion though I guess
<apachelogger> (I still think we should simply display huge warning dialogs when starting kde apps on xmir :P)
<Riddell> mm http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.2_saucy.html is looking nice and green
<ovidiu-florin> the sites wiki.kubuntu.org and wiki.ubuntu.com are synced? I modified a page on the kubuntu wiki and I saw the hange on the ubuntu wiki. Why?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it's the same site, just a different default theme
<ovidiu-florin> oh...
<ovidiu-florin> great...
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<Peace-> guys ... on 13.10 qdbus fails 
<Riddell> Peace-: fails how?
<Peace-> Riddell: qdbus: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<Riddell> Peace-: when doing what?
<Peace-> Riddell:  vlc --control dbus &&  qdbus org.mpris.vlc /TrackList   org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.AddTrack STUFF
<Peace-> Riddell: i need to go now but i will be back soon i leave pc turned on
<Riddell> Peace-: does just `qdbus` work?
<Peace-> Riddell: nope
<Peace-> it says the same thing
<Peace-> Riddell: now i have tried to install ubuntu-sdk
<Peace-> Riddell: found in some forum
<Peace-> and now it says i mean running only qdbus
<Peace-> qdbus
<Peace-> qdbus: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus': No such file or directory
<tsimpson> I had that too, I needed to install qttools5-dev-tools
<tsimpson> (as qt5 is set as the default, apparently)
<Peace-> let me try
<tsimpson> btw, I had that in 13.04 haven't tried .10 yet
<Riddell> install qdbus and qt4-default for qt 4
<Peace-> tsimpson: nope
<Peace-> it doesn't work 
<Peace-> Riddell: ok try that
<Peace-> Riddell: fixed with qdbus + qt4-default
<tsimpson> ah, they moved it to qdbus-qt5 in saucy
<soee> so updates ready for Saucy ?
<shadeslayer> should be
<shadeslayer> yep
<soee> shadeslayer, if you want i can test later at home :)
<shadeslayer> please do
<shadeslayer> I shall test now
<shadeslayer> because I can actually work instead of stupid apartment hunting
<Riddell> Could NOT find LinkGrammar (missing:  LinkGrammar_LIBRARIES LinkGrammar_INCLUDE_DIR)   anyone know why kdepim doesn't have that as a build-dep?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I couldn't find linkgrammar packaged
<shadeslayer> and I think that's only to check ABI compatability
<shadeslayer> oh no
<shadeslayer> grammar check plugin 
<shadeslayer> anyway, not packaged I think
 * smartboyhw packages?
 * Peace- hahahahha because I can actually work instead of stupid apartment hunting
<Riddell> shadeslayer: liblink-grammar4-dev looks like what it needs
<smartboyhw> Oh.....
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/link-grammar ;P
<shadeslayer> hm indeed
<Riddell> question of disk space though
<smartboyhw> Uh hum, but it's outdated a bit...
<shadeslayer> 127 KB?
<shadeslayer> for liblink-grammar4_4.7.4-2_amd64.deb
<Riddell> how much for link-grammar-dictionaries-en
<shadeslayer> 488KB
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> that's just the downloaded deb 
<shadeslayer> idk how much it
<shadeslayer> *it'll be unpacked
<Riddell> it's the downloaded deb that's important
<shadeslayer> Installed size is around 1.2 MB
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how so? I thought the installed size that matters
<Riddell> shadeslayer: images have a 1.0GB arbitrary cap
<Riddell> which I think we're close to
<shadeslayer> right, isn't that for *installed files* on the ISO
<shadeslayer> brb reboot
<Riddell> ISOs are compressed so they'll end up much the same as .debs
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> kded4 crashes hmm
<Riddell> kde bug 325460
<ubottu> KDE bug 325460 in general "Python plugins are unusable" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325460
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> sounds like just needs rebuilding?
<Riddell> hmm, it's looking for /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpython2.7.so
<Riddell> part of python-dev
<Riddell> I think I've had this before and added a depends on python-dev
<Riddell> which maybe got lost in a marge
<Riddell> merge
<smartboyhw> Linking issues!?
<smartboyhw> Hmm, missing -dev symlinks
<Riddell> question is why does it want to load the .so
<shadeslayer> okay 4.11.2 works for me
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> I've got it ready to upload on my hard disk, I guess it'll be released tomorrow
 * Riddell tweaks kdepim and kate
<smartboyhw> Riddell, huh? I thought somebody is uploading it?.......
<shadeslayer> not released yet
<shadeslayer> I shall backport 
<smartboyhw> Well, kde4libs got throuhg
<smartboyhw> (No problems with that I believe)
<Riddell> I sneaked that in, don't tell anyone
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh hum
<smartboyhw> It is publicly announced in #ubuntu-release
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> hmm, nothing seems to use this libgrammar library at all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: too old maybe?
<Riddell> 15:29 < Riddell> does anything use the libgrammar library?
<Riddell> 15:30 < montel_> Riddell: not yet
<Riddell> so maybe something in future but not currently used, it's all compiled now anyway
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1195723] 13.10 Alpha-2 Plasma Netbook Interface has no favorites @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195723 (by Marco Parillo)
<shadeslayer> okie
<shadeslayer> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/french-gendarmerie-open-source-desktop-lowers-tco-40
<shadeslayer> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/sites/default/files/11-apresentacao-stephanedumond.pdf
<shadeslayer> ^^ my eyes hurt from the Comic Sans
<Riddell> bug 1222128
<ubottu> bug 1222128 in Ubuntu "[FFe] [needs-packaging] kqoauth" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222128
<Riddell> the IT Crowd did a special one off final episode
<Riddell> it was very unrealistic because Moss was using Comic Sans
<Riddell> smartboyhw: still need bug 1222128 reviewed?
<ubottu> bug 1222128 in Ubuntu "[FFe] [needs-packaging] kqoauth" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222128
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I forgotten about the package already (not sure if I have a copy of it either, I deleted it probably in a big cleanup
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: what be wrong with comic sans?
<shadeslayer> what's not wrong with comic sans?
<Riddell> these is a good reason to use comic sans, it's useful for some dislexic people
<Riddell> otherwise it's the font of the devil
 * apachelogger quite likes it
<apachelogger> has seen too much use tho, so I get how people got to not like it :P
<apachelogger> but it has seen so much use over the years becaus it's a very nice font
<apachelogger> q.e.d.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: actually, I think cool jazz is the font of the devil
<shadeslayer> comic sans is just for people who want to induce migraines
<Riddell> cyphermox: I presume we're planning to stay with an old NM version not the latest bugfix?  seems to be causing unnecessary password requests according to upstream bug 325421
<ubottu> bug 325421 in linux (Ubuntu) "suspend/resume problem" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325421
<cyphermox> are you sure that's the right bug number?
<cyphermox> oh, upstream, doh
<Riddell> cyphermox: kde bug 325421
<ubottu> KDE bug 325421 in applet "Plasma-nm doesn't connect automatically on KDE (Kubuntu 13.10) startup" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325421
<Riddell> cyphermox: discussing now in #solid
<Riddell> apachelogger: you looked at the kwallet setup last?  that might also be a culprit
<cyphermox> Riddell: It may be fixed by one of the patches in 0.9.8.4... but yeah I'm running out of time to do the update
<cyphermox> perhaps I can cherry-pick just the relevant patch if we find it
<cyphermox> that's not just on KDE though, NM itself is "wrong" in that regard, I have a bug in LP about this popping up in lightdm even with "available to all users" 
<cyphermox> but it's more or less on purpose -- some password are saved in keyring and others in the config files
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you integrate the patch that I said was missing?
<apachelogger> because that may be related to auto-allow
<shadeslayer> what patch?
<apachelogger> one patch was missing from runtime
<shadeslayer> I have no context
<shadeslayer> what are we talking about?
<apachelogger> kwallet
<shadeslayer> oh, no, I just changed the kwalletrc
<shadeslayer> and it worked
<Riddell> see discussion in #solid about plasma-nm
<Riddell> ScottK: any thoughts on sip/python issue bug 1233215 ?
<ubottu> bug 1233215 in kate (Ubuntu) "Python plugins fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233215
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do we need to integrate another patch? because it is working
<apachelogger> emit sigh
<apachelogger> oh, I only have 17 snapshots/releases/clones of runtime lying around
<apachelogger> should be easy to find that one patch Oo
<apachelogger> <3 grep <3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: /home/me/src/bzr/k/build-area/kde-runtime-4.10.90/debian/patches/kubuntu_silence_kwallet_on_first_start.patch
<apachelogger> /home/me/src/bzr/k/build-area/kde-runtime-4.10.90/debian/patches/kubuntu_silence_kwallet_per_app.patch
<apachelogger> versus
<apachelogger> /home/me/src/bzr/k/kde-runtime/debian/patches/kubuntu_silence_kwallet_on_first_start.patch
<apachelogger> so the per-app thing is missing
<apachelogger> which may explain why plasma-nm refuses to remember passwords
<shadeslayer> ah hmm
<shadeslayer> lets see
<BluesKaj> I think plasma nm remembers pwds for a session 
<BluesKaj> it seems to here 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw maybe we can add a link to "Get support on the phone" link to khelpcenter
<shadeslayer> like you did for installing and everything else
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't understand
<shadeslayer> Riddell: A entry under "Kubuntu Documentation" that reads "Get support on the phone"
<markey> I'm getting a bunch of errors when trying to compile any C++11 code with Clang 3.2 (Kubuntu 13.04). it used to work fine until recently
<markey> maybe someone here has an idea...
<markey> http://paste.kde.org/p93acb894/
<markey> it's weird, I never had problems with it until recently
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that loads a wiki page with information on how to call up the withsupport phone number
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it :)
<Riddell> or ping lordievader, he's a useful person
<BluesKaj> apachelogger:  I'm using openvpn with the plasma-network manager and it remembers the pwd if I disconnect and reconnect during the same session , if that helps 
<markey> (we want to start using a subset of C++11 features starting with Amarok 2.9)
<shadeslayer> lordievader: ^^
<lordievader> Ohh I'm being called usefull ^^ What's up?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:     - Drop kubuntu_silence_kwallet_per_app.patch, applied upstream
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and that's from *you*
<shadeslayer> lordievader: <shadeslayer> Riddell: A entry under "Kubuntu Documentation" that reads "Get support on the phone"
<shadeslayer> lordievader: <shadeslayer> Riddell: that loads a wiki page with information on how to call up the withsupport phone number
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: then I don't think plasma-nm has to do with kwallet
<shadeslayer> I want the last 2 minutes of my life back :(
<apachelogger> stop whining
<apachelogger> I wasted a day doing stuff I should not have been doing to begin with
<markey> heh
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Ok, cool. I'll see what I can do :)
<Riddell> markey: sorry I guess nobody knows
<markey> oh well, it was worth a try
<markey> maybe someone on G+ will know
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, your time isn't that precious;)
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p52cf0605/ < wth? why doesn't it go and sign the dsc :/
<apachelogger> markey: is that master?
<markey> apachelogger: you mean Amarok?
<apachelogger> markey: yes
<markey> yep
<markey> but I don't think it's related to Amarok
<markey> oh I get it now
<markey> no the C++11 patch is not in master
<markey> I got some local patches here that I wanted to push
<markey> only to find it no longer compiles
<apachelogger> markey: can you throw it at some branch?
<markey> I can just send you one patch, I'll mail it
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> I actually suspect some weirdness in the buildsystem btw... because there are errors that are caused by includes from qtglobal, and I am building all phonons using clang so I supposedly should get them as well
<shadeslayer> ahh, hmm, I think someone changed the behaviour to not sign and not run lintian
<yofel> shadeslayer: behaviour of what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bzr builddeb?
<shadeslayer> yofel: kubuntu batch backport
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<yofel> yeah, that's how it works (for quite a while now)
<yofel> debuild --no-lintian -S $include_source -us -uc
<markey> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pa5b23d26/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we generally remote sign so that is expected ^^
<shadeslayer> righty
<shadeslayer> I just have good internet so can locally sign
<apachelogger> markey: error: Anwendung des Patches fehlgeschlagen: src/MainWindow.cpp:308 :(
<markey> mail then
<apachelogger> markey: is it supposed to apply against master
<apachelogger> ?
<markey> yep
<markey> I think the formatting got screwed up
<apachelogger> yeah, mail then plz :)
<markey> sec
<apachelogger> btw, you could install pastebinit and do git diff | pastebinit
<apachelogger> really handy tool to pastebin stdout
<markey> sent
<markey> good idea
<markey> where is that tool?
<markey> ah found it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, technically, it's here https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/packaging-staging-1/+files/kqoauth_0.98-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> (Is it for Digikam again? I forgotten-.-)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes, it's for kipi-plugins in digikam
<smartboyhw> Ah yeah
<smartboyhw> Anyhow, we need to update Digikam to 3.4.0 (but wait, does that include features?)
<Riddell> probably
<smartboyhw> Ew
<smartboyhw> FFe...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just ping me or ScottK for any FFe you need
<Riddell> !testers | 4.11.2 for saucy in ninjas
<ubottu> 4.11.2 for saucy in ninjas: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<shadeslayer> I already did my part
<shadeslayer> wfm
<littlegirl> Hey there, I just got an email notification of this change to the Kubuntu wiki and I suspect it's malicious: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs?action=diff&rev1=47&rev2=48
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  I'm here 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, please review kqoauth then
<littlegirl> It links to this page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/PhoneSupport
<smartboyhw> littlegirl, well, we do have phone suppport
<shadeslayer> littlegirl: looks fine
<littlegirl> Oh!
<shadeslayer> littlegirl: lordievader is working on doing that
 * littlegirl had no idea.
<smartboyhw> Not malicious what so ever:)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<littlegirl> LOL
 * yofel updates to .2
<Riddell> debfx: I uploaded a kio-mtp tar with l10n in it, might be worth taking back into debian
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "pretty please move forward, been in doing forever"
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> basically we need to copy over the new oxygenified icons into knetattach
<shadeslayer> however how to post that as a patch is a mystery to me since they're binary files
<apachelogger> just push? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: why did I add a homerun l10n card to kubuntu l10n board? it's got l10n files
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have no idea :P
<Riddell> ok I'll delete it
<apachelogger> Riddell: you did not tell me anyway
<apachelogger> we had a card in 13.04 though
<Riddell> might be old then
<Riddell> apachelogger: lightdm-kde has translations, do you think it's short of them?
<Riddell> you said "check with david on whether he can do another stable release to possibly pick up new translations"
<apachelogger> at least in german I saw untranslated strings in the themes config (KCM)
<soee> shadeslayer, 4.11.2 are in ninjas ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<soee> let me check if i have it on this laptop
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/lightdm-kde-l10n.diff
<Riddell> packaged version against current l10n
<Riddell> nothing significant in de
<apachelogger> Riddell: perhaps the strings are not i18n'd then
<apachelogger> not on linux right now
<Riddell> the desktop .po file seems to be removed or maybe that's just releaseme removing it
<apachelogger> so can't check
<Riddell> but yeah it might be an upstream issue
<Riddell> but there's a few additions so I think I'll use this patch
<soee> shadeslayer, there are no any updates in the repository i have
<Riddell> soee: it's in ninjas for saucy
<lordievader> Guess I should've added the phone support for the docs on the trello board, will do so now.
<soee> Riddell, one new package: libkwinglutils1abi3 right ?
<Riddell> soee: yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you uploading .2 to ninjas for r and p?
<Riddell> mind and update https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas when you do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, script still running
<shadeslayer> oh, completed
<shadeslayer> lemme sign and upload
<shadeslayer> wohoo
<shadeslayer> plasma crashed
<soee> ;]
<debfx> Riddell: how did you create the tarball?
<Riddell> debfx: with a config script I added to releaseme
<debfx> would be good to get that CMakeLists.txt change committed upstream
<shadeslayer> hm, no netattach 64x64 and 128x128 icons
<apachelogger> debfx: what change?
<debfx> apachelogger: adding macro_optional_add_subdirectory( po ) to kio-mtp
<apachelogger> debfx: upstream git has no po, nor should it have one :P
<apachelogger> debfx: all releaseme tars have that diff
<debfx> is that added by the release script?
<debfx> ah
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oi, I wanted to see martin's reply on that report.....
<shadeslayer> what report
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> the rekonq one?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I found it rather lovely
<shadeslayer> asked to report upstream
<shadeslayer> so he can close it if appropriate ;)
<apachelogger> yes, I wanted to ask martin to comment on lp :P
<apachelogger> so I can see his comment
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> now I never will, and martin will probably never see the report
<apachelogger> so much sadness
<apachelogger> actually we need more such reports
 * shadeslayer sends some sangria's to apachelogger
<yofel> what do you guys think would be a good way to work around bug 1206371 ?
<yofel> I'm not convinced that "kde-window-manager Conflicts: libhybris" is a sane solution
<ubottu> bug 1206371 in Kubuntu PPA "kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206371
<apachelogger> I told my computer to shutdown at 12:00. Now my computer is not usable because it shuts down at 12:00.
<apachelogger> what do you comment to such a report
<shadeslayer> where is that :D
<apachelogger> yofel: that's a hybris bug, no?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's what the report says, except with a different feature
<yofel> apachelogger: to be frank, yes
<apachelogger> I have focus-follows-mouse. Now focus follows mouse.
<apachelogger> yofel: move it then :P
<apachelogger> and start ranting on ubuntu-devel
<soee> shadeslayer, all fine after upgrade on saucy
<shadeslayer> re read the report, ahahaha
<apachelogger> or ask ScottK if he has time to direct attention to this issue :)
<apachelogger> he's rather good at this
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol, you didn't even read it
<shadeslayer> I did, I just didn't think too much about it
<apachelogger> dude, you are missing out on great works of literature if you do not read the reports
 * yofel isn't a friend of ranting on ubuntu-devel either, but oh well
<apachelogger> yofel: well, that needs to get resolved
<shadeslayer> "blah blah blah, something about rekonq not working, report on KDE bugzilla, blah blah blah"
<yofel> that I agree with
<yofel> I'll poke there later
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pfcc7530a/
<shadeslayer> I think I'll CC nuno in the commit
<apachelogger> I committed broken icons. Then the icons were broken.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, git status would have made that less burning on me eyes :P
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p67337ca3
<apachelogger> I read the paste. Then I read the other paste and it said the same thing.
<shadeslayer> also I fear I've done it the other way around
<shadeslayer> there needs to be a knetattach icon in oxygen-icons that overrides the one that is shipped in kde-runtime
<shadeslayer> I copied the icon from oxygen-icons into knetattach
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> makes no diff
<apachelogger> you need icons with hi in kde-runtime
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> maybe knetattach is onlyshowin=kde then you don't need hi icons at all
<apachelogger> and the ones in oxygen are sufficient
<shadeslayer> it is OnlyShownIn=kde
<apachelogger> no hi at all then
<shadeslayer> so drop KDE3 icons, create new ones in oxygen?
<apachelogger> though it probably doesn't hurt
<apachelogger> or replace the kde3 ones with the oxygen ones but they need to be hi :P
<apachelogger> anyway, nuno only likes the icons in oxygen-icons because its easier to maintain in one place
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> and that's what his email says
<apachelogger> from a policy POV applications should however always install a hicolor icon
<apachelogger> but since its showonlyin kde and kdelibs *always* fallsback to oxygen this can arguably be left out entirely
<apachelogger> your call, it will work regardless unless someone removes the onlyshowin ^^
<apachelogger> then it will have no icon in xfce et
<apachelogger> c
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1206371] kwin is not starting: cannot find libwayland-egl.so.1 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206371 (by Chupligin Sergey)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/p8c0c437f/
<shadeslayer> seems to work for me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looks good
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> I wonder if CCMAIL works in SVN
<shadeslayer> it does I think
<markey> so I'm pondering to upgrade to Saucy, as I can't resolve my weird Clang issues, and maybe that's gonna fix it as a welcome side-effect
<markey> is it a good time to upgrade?
<shadeslayer> there shouldn't be issues
<shadeslayer> afaik
<shadeslayer> if there are issues, we can fix them ASAP :)
<markey> groovy! (using riddell-speak)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: all fixed, just have to wait till next release
<markey> has Muon received some fixes? it never got truly reliable so far
<markey> it's like the idea was there, but then the implementation lacked some lvoe
<markey> love*
<bambule> shadeslayer: hi, i am trying to build amarok from git on a kubuntu13.10beta2.
<bambule> cmake will alsways complain that it doesn't find "gmock (1.4 or higher)  <http://code.google.com/p/googlemock/>"
<bambule> while i have it:
<bambule> ii  google-mock:i386                1.6.0+svn437-0ubuntu i386                 Google's framework for writing and using C++ mock classes
<bambule> shadeslayer: markey pointed out that you might be able to help there
<shadeslayer> bambule: yeah, something is weird there, I just build without gmock
<shadeslayer> i.e. disable tests
<markey> "<shadeslayer> if there are issues, we can fix them ASAP :)"
<markey> this would be one :D
<shadeslayer> heh
<bambule> shadeslayer: hmm, yeah. it works for now. but i tend to hack on amarok and would need to run the unit tests from time to imte :-)
<shadeslayer> looking
<bambule> shadeslayer: thanks!
<shadeslayer> lemme check if I can figure it out
<shadeslayer> markey: I think I know the issue
<markey> ok
<shadeslayer> markey: there is no gmock-config shipped in ubuntu 
<markey> but it used to be?
<shadeslayer> !find gmock-config precise
<ubottu> File gmock-config found in google-mock
<shadeslayer> apparently
<shadeslayer> apparently called gtest-config now
<shadeslayer> which is installed in /usr/src/gmock/gtest/scripts/gtest-config.in
<shadeslayer> so bug in amarok, not being able to work with a very new gmock :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> !find gtest-config
<ubottu> Package/file gtest-config does not exist in raring
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> ahhhh
<markey> hm? 
<shadeslayer> markey: its called gtest-config
<shadeslayer> sorry, gtest-config.in
<markey> but the name shouldn't change, or should it
<shadeslayer> ahaha
 * bambule the suspense is killing me
<bambule> :-)
<shadeslayer> markey: bambule : sudo ln -s /usr/src/gmock/gtest/scripts/gtest-config.in /usr/bin/gmock-config 
<shadeslayer> and it'll start working
<shadeslayer> tests/core-impl/logger/CMakeFiles/testproxylogger.dir/build.make:163: *** target pattern contains no `%'.  Stop.
<shadeslayer> make[1]: *** [tests/core-impl/logger/CMakeFiles/testproxylogger.dir/all] Error 2
<shadeslayer> make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<shadeslayer> markey: ^^
<bambule> -- Found libgmock: /usr/bin/gmock-config: 1: cd: can't cd to /usr/bin/@top_srcdir@
<bambule> @includedir@, /usr/bin/gmock-config: 1: cd: can't cd to /usr/bin/@top_srcdir@;/usr/bin/gmock-config: 1: cd: can't cd to /usr/bin/@top_srcdir@
<bambule> cmake finishes here
<bambule> but doesn't look completely happy, does it?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> unsure why that happens
<yofel> because it's .in?
<yofel> that's the gmock source, there are no pre-compiled binaries anymore (see changelog)
<yofel> as i understand it, amarok needs to take care of building gmock if it wants to use it
<shadeslayer> true, but then 
<shadeslayer> fooey
<yofel> well, the explenation in ebian/README.Debian sounds sensible
<yofel>   3 The Google C++ Mocking Framework uses conditional compilation for some
<yofel>   4 things.  Because of the C++ "One Definition Rule", gmock must be
<yofel>   5 compiled with exactly the same flags as your C++ code under test.
<yofel>   6 Because this is hard to manage, upstream no longer recommends using
<yofel>   7 precompiled libraries.
<yofel> markey: ^
<shadeslayer> fwiw the g++ invocations don't work for me ^_^
<shadeslayer> /usr/include/gmock/gmock-spec-builders.h:134:42: error: expected ';' at end of declaration list
<shadeslayer>   bool VerifyAndClearExpectationsLocked()
<yofel> fun++
<shadeslayer> there is documentation on how to compile the binaries in a CMake project
<shadeslayer> anyway, complain to google, or fix in amarok :P
<bambule> shadeslayer: thanks!   :-)
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> this was fun
<shadeslayer> lets never do it again
<markey> he's not kidding
<markey> sitting on his couch in Barcelona
<shadeslayer> s/couch/chair/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> shut up kubotu
<shadeslayer> yofel: no Quantal packages unless someone shouts? :D
<markey> @ Chateu De Shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> heh ^_^
<yofel> well, if you have time throw some into staging, I'll fix them as time permits
<yofel> (as I'm gone from wednesday to sunday that'll be in a week)
<shadeslayer> well, right now priority is everything !quantal
<shadeslayer> so I want to get those finished up before release
<yofel> ack
<shadeslayer> I've uploaded raring and precise
<shadeslayer> should build overnight
<shadeslayer> I can fix + QA tomorrow, should be good to go by evening tomorrow
 * shadeslayer is alone in the office, I can play music on the speakers!
<genii> pinentry-qt4 issue:   in Konsole..  gpg --edit-key <key> addphoto              ...after photo is selected, it spawns an xwindow preview which opens in imagemagick. On closing the window, the default choice of No was already chosen without user input.
 * genii installs pinentry-curses
<ahoneybun> Howdy
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-01
<ScottK> Riddell: AFAIK we have the latest and greatest re sip4/pyqt, so it's upstream's issue AIUI.
<ScottK> Riddell or whoever pulls the trigger on 4.11.2: I just uploaded a libkdcraw security update to Saucy (it's in bzr).  Please make sure the 4.11.2 package is updated for it.
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> Riddell, have you reviewed and uploaded kqoauth for me?
<smartboyhw> Hmm, it looks like we can just sync/merge from Debian.....
<smartboyhw> (For Digikam 3.4.0)
<smartboyhw> Merging looks a bit terrible:O
<smartboyhw> yofel, what would you recommend? Merge or sync?
<smartboyhw> (I need to get a Riddell FFe first though_
 * smartboyhw tries building the debian 3.4.0 in Ubuntu Saucy pbuilder
<smartboyhw> Ow ow, merge needed
<smartboyhw> (Saw our specific patches)
<smartboyhw> Sigh, UIFe(s)...
<smartboyhw> Question: Why didn't I see any mails in ubuntu-doc and ubuntu-translators archives about UIFe and DocStringFe(s)!?
<smartboyhw> I thought every single UI change needs to notify them (and don't tell me there were none)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah I uploaded koauth, sorry thought you'd get notification
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ack it then please
<smartboyhw> (Still in queue)
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Can you update libkdcraw in ninjas based on the upload I did to saucy last night?  It's in bzr.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, eh, busy with digikam here
<Riddell> ScottK: I'll get it, looks like 4.11.2 is public to upload now too
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> it's... lordievader!
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<Riddell> I'm lovely thanks lordievader, how are you?
<lordievader> I'm doing good too :)
<Riddell> random e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/p276dad90/
<Riddell> anything think we want to remake the UI to be like windows 8?
<lordievader> Please don't, it would be a sad day the day Kubuntu becomes a Win8 clone. Why does everybody seem the hate the traditional desktop view nowadays... :(
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<smartboyhw> Damn Digikam 3.4.0 build failures
<smartboyhw> Eh!?
<smartboyhw> http://paste.kde.org/p9099e567/ (I have a corrupted QZeitgeist, or?)
<rdieter> smartboyhw: your phonon library was built with zqeitgeist support, but didn't link it 
<smartboyhw> Mmmmmmmmmm
<Riddell> digikam can't find qzeitgeist is the problem
<rdieter> libphonon shouldn't have undefined symbols, imo
<Riddell> mm yes
<smartboyhw> mmmmmmmmm
<Riddell> apachelogger: libphonon breakage?
<rdieter> not sure how that could happen, phonon/CMakeLists.txt has target_link_libraries(phonon ${QZEITGEIST_LIBRARY})
<rdieter> looking @ https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon/repository/revisions/4.6/entry/phonon/CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> hmm we don't build phonon with zeitgeist at all
<rdieter> ok, it's wrapped in if (QZEITGEIST_FOUND)
<rdieter> so question is how did smartboyhw's phonon get it (and only half way)
<Riddell> so maybe digikam is finding qzeitgeist and making the assumption that phonon is built with it?
<rdieter> smartboyhw's log is about his installed libphonon, I don't think digikam has anything to do with it
<Riddell> the log he pasted is a build from digikam http://paste.kde.org/p9099e567/
<rdieter> and, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libphonon.so.4: undefined reference to `QZeitgeist::DataModel::Subject::Subject(QZeitgeist::DataModel::Subject const&)'
<rdieter> I hope digikam's build doesn't touch or create /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libphonon.so.4
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you're using the packaged libphonon right? not complied your own at all have you?
<Riddell> while you're being useful rdieter, seen any issues with kubrick on arm?
<Riddell> fails here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/152029698/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.kubrick_4%3A4.11.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rdieter> no, it builds ok on armv7 for us
<Riddell> ah, it's GL probably needs some playing about to get it egl or non-gl "/usr/include/GL/gl.h:162:17: error: 'GLdouble' has a previous declaration as 'typedef double GLdouble'"
<rdieter> nod, I don't think we're using egl yet (on arm)
<Riddell> lucky you, qtwebkit is quite mysteriously broken because of it
<rdieter> eww
<Riddell> ScottK: sweet, got python plugins working in kate, needs -DPYTHON_LIBRARY set explicitly, so I agree it's a problem somewhere in kate or sip or pyqt or something setting a wrong variable
<rdieter> Riddell: conflicting definitions for GLintptr (and friends), I *think* the problem is QtOpenGL is supposed to load gles *or* gl headers, but not both
<rdieter> or maybe kubrick is hard-coding something
<Riddell> rdieter: yeah looks like we build-dep on libglu1-mesa-dev when it should be libgles2-mesa-dev on arm if kubrick supports it, or not at all
<Riddell> a good excuse to try out this handy arm board I have set up :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, should be packaged version
<Riddell> smartboyhw: does this produce only a couple of lines?  strings /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libphonon.so.4 | grep -i zeit
<smartboyhw> Riddell, http://paste.kde.org/pbb352032/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that's very different from me
<smartboyhw> ;O
<Riddell> smartboyhw: can you try a  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libphonon4 and run that grep again?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, same output?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: not so here, this makes no sense
<Riddell> smartboyhw: want an ec2 to build digikam on?
<smartboyhw> :O
<Riddell> or you could make a chroot
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sigh, I would want to build it in my pbuilder to check then......
<smartboyhw> My bandwidth is superbly busted today-.-
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/10/01/artists-daily-builds-krita
<markey> I was pretty amazed by Ingo's Krita painting: https://plus.google.com/u/0/105460136951364599782/posts/BbmUzujnnoX
<Riddell> beautiful
<smartboyhw> Well, those guys are brilliant artists
<smartboyhw> I suck at art, unfortunately
<smartboyhw> (That is my worst subject at school, undeniably)
<Riddell> just use krita :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, unfortunately, most of our artwork is to be done by hand
<Riddell> gosh, how quaint
<smartboyhw> That's why I suck:P
<lordievader> Riddell: The phone support is it parth of the commercial support by EmergeOpen?
<lordievader> part*
<Riddell> lordievader: yes
<Riddell> lordievader: it's more than phone it's any communication method you want
<Riddell> lordievader: but it might be useful to call it phone support I'm not sure
<lordievader> Riddell: Ok. I'm not really sure what the page should say, this is what I got up to this point: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/PhoneSupport
<Riddell> lordievader: just say you can buy support if you want to and a pointer to http://kubuntu.emerge-open.com/buy
<Riddell> and we can add a .desktop file to the package so it appears in khelpcentre
<lordievader> Riddell: Already took care of that ;)
<shadeslayer> !find libpython2.7.so]
<shadeslayer> !find libpython2.7.so
<ubottu> File libpython2.7.so found in libpython2.7, libpython2.7-dbg, libpython2.7-dev, python2.7-dbg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm?
<lordievader> Riddell: Is this better? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/PhoneSupport (And yes I copied it from your blog post ;))
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fixing kalzium in Raring
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer: Which of you are gonna fix the kate thing?
<smartboyhw> (referring to #ubuntu-release)
<shadeslayer> will get to it in a moment
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll do libkdcraw then
<shadeslayer> okay
 * smartboyhw test-builds Digikam again, sigh
<Riddell> kubrick looks gl only, set to not build on arm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fwiw kate bzr changes are not in the ninjas PPA
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no they're uploaded to ubuntu
<Riddell> shadeslayer, ScottK: libkdcraw uploaded with patch to ninjas too
<Riddell> ScottK: where did you get notification of that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kate compiles fine without that python define
<shadeslayer> not sure why we need it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's always compiled fine, it just didn't work
<shadeslayer> oh?
<Riddell> see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325460
<ubottu> KDE bug 325460 in general "Python plugins are unusable" [Major,Resolved: downstream]
<shadeslayer> okie
<lordievader> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oliviervdtoorn/+junk/kubuntu-docs-local/revision/3 <-- contains the phone/commercial support page.
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1233704 for your review
<ubottu> bug 1233704 in user-manager (Ubuntu) "FFe user-manager new snapshot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233704
<Riddell> lordievader: I'm confused by that kubuntu-docs_13.10_all.tar.gz , it's not made by the script is it?
<lordievader> Riddell: No, should I modify it that it does generate the tar?
<Riddell> lordievader: I think it's done best as a native package not a bzr archive
<Riddell> one sec..
<smartboyhw> +1 native
<Riddell> lordievader: dget -x https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kubuntu-docs_13.10ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I thought there shouldn't be any ubuntu1 stuff .....
<Riddell> lordievader: then put a script in there to update the directory
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ubuntu-docs only has a version no. of 13.04.3 (without ubuntu1). Same for xubuntu-docs
<lordievader> Riddell: Hmm need to fix my gpg key settings.
<Riddell> lordievader: probably wants usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/ just moved into the top directory
<Riddell> and move usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/ into the top directory too
<Riddell> lordievader: then add your magic script to update kubuntu/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: we can name it however we want, that's the advantage of being native :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I would rather want us follow the normal doc versions:)
<Riddell> might be too late, not sure which is larger version number
<smartboyhw> Ow:(
<lordievader> Riddell: I get this error when I run the dget command: "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found" eventhough I imported the key...
<Riddell> lordievader: well don't worry about it
<lordievader> OK.
<Riddell> it's not a high vector target kubuntu-docs :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how did you get on with kate?
<lordievader> Riddell: OK the top-dir, where I ran the dget command, now looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179869/ Is this correct or do you want the added contents in the tar.gz file?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fixed, uploading now
<Riddell> lordievader: yeah put it in the tar.gz
<Riddell> lordievader: expand with dpkg-source -x *dsc
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<lordievader> Riddell: Ok inside the tar it will look like this: file:///media/lordievader/Projects/Kubuntu/Docs/kubuntu-docs-13.10/kubuntu-docs-13.10ubuntu1/footer.html
<lordievader> file:///media/lordievader/Projects/Kubuntu/Docs/kubuntu-docs-13.10/kubuntu-docs-13.10ubuntu1/header.html
<lordievader> file:///media/lordievader/Projects/Kubuntu/Docs/kubuntu-docs-13.10/kubuntu-docs-13.10ubuntu1/temp
<lordievader> *http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179888/
<lordievader> Sorry about that...
<lordievader> ^ is that correct? Sorry if I ask a lot of questions, just want to do this right.
<shadeslayer> anyone know how to create a debian wheezy i386 lxc container ?
<Riddell> lordievader: looking better
<Riddell> lordievader: now  mv usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/kubuntu/ .
<Riddell> mv usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu/ .
<Riddell> hmm that won't work
<Riddell> mv usr/share/kde4/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/kubuntu/ khelpcentre-desktop-files  maybe
<Riddell> lordievader: then get tokhelp.py to output files into kubuntu/
<lordievader> Riddell: The script now downloads to "temp" first and then rsyncs it to kubuntu.
<Riddell> lovely
<lordievader> So what's next? ^^
<Riddell> lordievader: if you're happy with it run  dch -i  and add a changelog entry
<Riddell> then  debuild -S  to build the source package
<Riddell> and put the .dsc and .tar.gz somewhere I can download them
<lordievader> Riddell: Hmm of what package is that dhc utility part of? And do I run it in the top dir or in the extracted (and modified) archive?
<Riddell> lordievader: dch
<Riddell> probably part of devscripts, but bash will tell you if it's not installed
<Riddell> run it in the extracted archive
<Riddell> it adds a template to save to debian/changelog
<Riddell> you need to fill in the blanks
<lordievader> Riddell: Here you go: http://griffioen.no-ip.org/
<lordievader> Odd though that zsh doesn't recognize dch as a command but bash does...
<Riddell> aah
<shadeslayer> !find libboost_python.so
<ubottu> Package/file libboost_python.so does not exist in raring
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's the backports, need any help?
<shadeslayer> raring could use some love
<Riddell> I'll take a look
<shadeslayer> oddly make[4]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libboost_python.so', needed by `lib/libcompoundviewer.so.4.11.2'.  Stop.
<Riddell> 16:32 -!- tsdgeos changed the topic of #kde-release-team to: 4.11.2 released
<shadeslayer> cool
<Riddell> rohan@rs3net.net has been removed from kubuntu-devel  that you shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> nope
<Riddell> lordievader: voila http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-help.png
<Riddell> lordievader: uploaded!  your first package
<lordievader> Riddell: Neat ^^
<markey> shadeslayer: we've taken the gmock issue to KDE mailing lists. let's see what they say
<markey> I assume Amarok is not the only application using it
<markey> also I really like Google
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> markey: which ML though?
<shadeslayer> because I don't see it in the ones I'm subscribed to :)
<markey> kde-devel, kde-core-devel
<shadeslayer> don't see it there, moderation probably
<markey> yep
<shadeslayer> could you pastebin the post so I may read it plz?
<markey> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/amarok-devel/2013-October/012724.html
<shadeslayer> markey: would prefer to get all distros to package gmock properly
<shadeslayer> i.e. ask them to ship sources
<markey> +1 to that
<markey> then again +1 is silly
<markey> +0 really, and agreed
<shadeslayer> markey: yeah, silly, but it's the best option of them all :P
<shadeslayer> markey: why not just implement looking for the sources?
<shadeslayer> via cmake
<shadeslayer> because that is what upstream recommends, so just implement that, then if people complain, tell them to fix their distro
<markey> patch, please
<markey> it's not like I care a lot, personally
<shadeslayer> might have a look later on once I find a place for dinner ;)
<markey> you will surely find a place for dinner in Barcelona
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<markey> and I'll get jealous
<shadeslayer> but
<shadeslayer> I need to find a super spicy place
<shadeslayer> so that I can make afiestas_ cry
<markey> :D
<markey> send greetings
<shadeslayer> :)
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: are you near by?
<markey> I doubt that
<soee> using command line, how can i upgrade only one package from available packages?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-02
<ScottK> Riddell: If it's -DPYTHON_LIBRARY, I would tend to suspect our CMake multiarch stuff for python, but I'm not sure.
<ScottK> Riddell: re libkdcraw: mdeslaur ping'ed me about it on #ubuntu-hardened.  Great place to hang out.
<ScottK> Riddell: libkdcraw is also released for quantal and raring.
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> ScottK: has anarchy broken lose yet?
<Tm_T> Riddell: you forget there's states that manages plenty of it all on their own AFAIK
<Tm_T> so no, we're not that lucky, yet
<apachelogger> yofel, debfx: do we even still use xsettigns-kde? and if not what do we use?
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do with userconfig bugs now?
<Riddell> apachelogger: there's a good argument to say we should remove userconfig from the archive
<apachelogger> oh we didn't? :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: want a bug for that or can you simply do that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: a bug would be handy
<apachelogger> because userconfig is not maintained and due to what it does it can very well break ones system
<Riddell> apachelogger: xsettings-kde is in the active seed and should be removed, we've not used it for a while
<apachelogger> what are we using now?
<Riddell> gtk3-engines-oxygen ?
<apachelogger> but how is it set as default?
<apachelogger> isn't that what xsettings-kde did
<Riddell> mm yes
<Riddell> magic?
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> how ^^
<apachelogger> will have to wait for someone with insight I guess
<Riddell>   Add gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh back so gtk2 theming doesn't break if
<Riddell>   xsettings-kde doesn't work
<Riddell> committed by yofel to kubuntu-settings last year
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/userconfig/+bug/1234053
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1234053 in userconfig (Ubuntu) "please remove userconfig source and binary from archive" [Medium,Triaged]
<Riddell> similar question is should we remove networkmanagement?
<Riddell> I'm not sure since I think plasma-nm still is flaky in some use cases
<apachelogger> yesyesyes
<apachelogger> Riddell: then why do we use it? :O
<Riddell> at least it is with our old networkmanager
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's better in others?
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> remove them both and use the gtk thing
<apachelogger> it's better in everything Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell: I still think networkmanagement should be removed
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok file a bug for that too please
<apachelogger> iff there are deal breaking issues with plasma-nm those should/must/need to be resolved via SRUs
<apachelogger> IMHO
<apachelogger> the solution cannot be 'install old thing and fiddle it into your plasma'
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanagement/+bug/1234055
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1234055 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "please remove networkmanagement source and binary from archive" [Medium,Triaged]
<apachelogger> which reminds me that I wanted to do an rdeps check
<apachelogger> Riddell: one gets to wonder whether we should introduce a transitional package though
<apachelogger> Riddell: if kubuntu-desktop is not present people could otherwise end up without network manager
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes that would make sense
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: any feedback from craig?
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to be involved in this movement, to learn how it's done
<ovidiu-florin> could I??
<apachelogger> no answer yet, and yes you could do that stuff
<apachelogger> it's mostly just filing requests anyway
<apachelogger> https://sysadmin.kde.org/tickets/index.php?page=tickets&act=add&step=2&did=12 that thing mostly
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<smartboyhw> So, no XMir
<apachelogger> it's all ur fault
<Riddell> no love lost there
<Riddell> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325460#c4  "Can I just say you guys are awesome? I've used KDE with various distributions for years (and with Kubuntu for the last ~2) but never reported a bug until now. I am amazed at how quickly it was acknowledged and came to some form of resolution. "
<ubottu> KDE bug 325460 in general "Python plugins are unusable" [Major,Resolved: downstream]
<Riddell> wish we could do that with all the bugs :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, agreed
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, it's other's fault not mine :P
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/10/02/kubuntu-beastie-fixing
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I don't have an account there
<smartboyhw> To remind everybody: Community Council check-in is tomorrow
<smartboyhw> 17:00 UTC, #ubuntu-meeting
<smartboyhw> Er, everybody I think might specifically apply to KC mroe
<smartboyhw> But I just saw it on the CC agenda enyhow
<smartboyhw> *anyhow
<apachelogger> Riddell: new user-manager not uploaded yet?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: identity.kde.org
<apachelogger> ^ global kde login
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: so I should just submit a ticket after we get a responce from craig?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: ping me first please, so the information is correct ^^
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah 0.0~git20130930-0ubuntu1  is in
<apachelogger> ScottK: the amount of bug reports for synaptiks is scary :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: can't change password :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: sigh, passwords were working fine for me
<Riddell> apachelogger: user avatars were not
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I am still on the july snapshot
<apachelogger> wtf
<Riddell> apt-get update is your friend :)
<apachelogger> user-manager	0.0~git20130719-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's today's ISO
<apachelogger> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-i386.manifest
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: Submit A Ticket -> Git repository request ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, 4 hours ago published, nevermind
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: yes
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: but that doesn't go to the same page that you've sent me
<ovidiu-florin> https://sysadmin.kde.org/tickets/index.php?page=tickets&act=add&step=2 compared to https://sysadmin.kde.org/tickets/index.php?page=tickets&act=add&step=2&did=12
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: does for me
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know how mych that did=12 counts
<apachelogger> not sure what it does :P
<apachelogger> ah
<ovidiu-florin> it could be something specific to your acount type
<apachelogger> did is the actual id of the request
<apachelogger> i.e. if you open the url without did you get to the selection screen
<apachelogger> if you open the did url you get the actual git request page
<apachelogger> same thing regardless
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, what do we do with jockey v software-properties?
<ovidiu-florin> there must be something up with my chrome
<Riddell> apachelogger: what is jockey v software-properties?
<apachelogger> Riddell: jockey is apparently deprected in ubuntu and partially broken (at least no versions are displayed) on our end... and apparenlty on ubuntu the features have been integrated into software-properties
<apachelogger> and I smell untranslatable strings in s-p
<Riddell> apachelogger: really? software-properties only does sources.list surely?
<Riddell> apachelogger: last we spoke about it jon was going to add to muon but that never happened
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's what the bug report says at least
<Riddell> apachelogger: which bug report?
<apachelogger> and l10n alert whooowhoooowhoooowhooooo
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1078379
<ubottu> bug 1078379 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Jockey-KDE doesn't show drivers versions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078379
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/dSJNvj4.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah, seb just confirmed the same, it uses ubuntu-drivers-common and soft-properties-gtk as frontend
<Riddell> apachelogger: so the answer is just to add that frontend on to soft-properties-kde
<Riddell> apachelogger: but I guess for this cycle our solution is a broken jockey unless we find a quick python coder
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> s-p neeeds review anyway
<apachelogger> the gtk version has no statistics tab anymore
<apachelogger> and our l10n of it is broken because for some reason qt ui files are not extracted into the pot
<apachelogger> so I am tempted to hide() that tab
<Riddell> yeah that's fine
<apachelogger> bug 1234106
<ubottu> bug 1234106 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "qt ui files are not extracted into pot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234106
<apachelogger> #  Copyright © 2009 Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com>
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> I totally don't remember working on s-p
<Riddell> I'm sure it was me who did that, why you steal my glory?
<soee> ;]
<apachelogger> Riddell: Canonical Ltd stole your glory :P
<soee> 4.11.2 for raring ?
<apachelogger> that's the other copyright holder
<apachelogger> may be that I ported to qt4
<apachelogger> really
<apachelogger> where is jon the taco
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/6k0SbpU.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: that may be evil upstream polkit l10n problem there
<apachelogger> <- scared
<apachelogger> ARGH
<apachelogger> there's still stuff untralsated
<apachelogger> *untranslated
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, bug 1234106 needs a resolution asap and I have no clue about either of the involved utils so I can't do anything about it
<ubottu> bug 1234106 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "qt ui files are not extracted into pot" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234106
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you still have the l10n statistics of the user-manager snapshot? (shoudl be in the releaseme dir)
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/D5YNond.png
<apachelogger> not sure if those are not i18n'd or not l10n'd
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/jQd4ZxS.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/user-manager-l10n-0.0~git20130930.html
<apachelogger> not l10n'd then
<apachelogger> and I think I broke my password
<apachelogger> :O
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: have you seen the mail from Craig?
<apachelogger> and I am not sure how
<ScottK> Riddell: Not yet.  Mostly just people being put out of work who've got nothing to do with whatever is going on.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sure, but it also works fine for a lot of people and there's no better alternative.  You should convince afiestas to make one.
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: replied
<apachelogger> ScottK: so sad, maybe tsdgeos should make that happen, I seem to recall him having experience with touch things ;)
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: I was thinking of a diffferent name for it, but it's his project, so I guessed it's his choice.
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: well, you can always send a mail with other suggestions :P
<apachelogger> as you said, it's his project, so I don't care what it gets called
 * apachelogger gets headache again :(
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: discard my responce ... I need to set reply to all by default
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: 'a' in gmail
<ovidiu-florin> same in kmail
<apachelogger> right, so hit a :P
 * apachelogger never ever uses r
<ovidiu-florin> forwarded you his responce
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> don't see anything
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: now?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ovidiu-florin> hello lordievader
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: ufw-kde then
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'll start now
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: learning all I can
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: you?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: so on the ticket site the repo name would be 'ufw-kde', the pretty name 'UFW-KDE' the initial maintainers 'craig;sitter' and the location 'playground/sysadmin'
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Good luck, I'm doing fine. :)
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: oh and in the description at the bottom mention that if they need confirmation they shall poke apachelogger on irc
<ovidiu-florin> one line description: A gui for the UFW firewall
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> Priority?
<apachelogger> low
<ovidiu-florin> Subject? Add git repo for UFW GUI ?
<apachelogger> just 'git repo ufw-kde' I guess
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: https://sysadmin.kde.org/tickets/index.php?page=tickets&act=view&id=WQN-2731
<apachelogger> can't see that ^^
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: then, just: Ticket ID: WQN-2731
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, I presume that not only the original maintainer will help to squash bugs but you will also maintain it yourself? 
<ovidiu-florin> I would like to do that
<smartboyhw> Schedule for today: Now - 21:15: Homework 21:15-22:00 Piano practice 22:00-23:00 Ubuntu Reminders App meeting 23:00 - 06:45: sleep (Hmm, never got such a planned day)
<ovidiu-florin> should I apply for developer access?
<ovidiu-florin> smartboyhw: ^
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, well, if you are seriously opting to maintain it, yes
<ovidiu-florin> I would, but, again, I don't know how much time I can allocate to this, since school just started + my jobs.
<ovidiu-florin> I don't want to be responsible for something if I don't know I can handle it
<ovidiu-florin> that's why right now I'mm just watching and learning and doing minor tasks
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, maybe we put it like this: Will you submit code often?
<ovidiu-florin> right now (for the following few months) no
<ovidiu-florin> not often
<ovidiu-florin> I still have to learn how sone things in KDE work
<ovidiu-florin> so I'll just stick to the review board for now
<apachelogger> oh eh, meh -.-
<apachelogger> locale kcm is still kaput
<apachelogger> and user-manager has l10n issues -.-
<shadeslayer> anyone working on the Raring packages?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: still to get to it I'm afraid
<shadeslayer> okie
 * shadeslayer checks preciswe
<soee> shadeslayer, im w... aiting for Raring packages :)
<shadeslayer> soee: I think raring should work, except for kalzium
<shadeslayer> which I'll fix in a bit
<soee> ill wait for fixes, don't want to break my pc here at work
<shadeslayer> okie
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw any SSD recommendations?
<shadeslayer> we have boost 1.49 as the default in raring correct?
<tsimpson> !info libboost-dev raring
<ubottu> libboost-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.49.0.1 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm looking at pykde in raring now
<shadeslayer> cool
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes 1.49 says https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost-defaults
<shadeslayer> I added libboost-python1.49-dev to kalzium build-deps and it still doesn't work
<shadeslayer> i.e pbuilder fails to satisfy deps
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on raring?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/ptkavfswt
<shadeslayer> ( I know it says libboost-python-dev,, but I tried it with libboost-python1.49-dev as well )
<shadeslayer> !info libboost-python1.49-dev 
<ubottu> libboost-python1.49-dev (source: boost1.49): Boost.Python Library development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.49.0-3.2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 302 kB, installed size 1211 kB
<genii> After yesterdays round of updates... Cannot ctrl-alt-Functionkey to any tty from lightdm-kde-greeter
<shadeslayer> *farepalm*
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks like you worked it out, just needed the same thing done as 4.11.1 had
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will you add a script to kubuntu-automation/backport-hooks/stable ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<debfx> apachelogger: afaik the gtk theme KCM creates a gtk3 ini file to set the theme name so xsettings-kde isn't use anymore
<shadeslayer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> lovely, installing 4.11.2 on raring for a test
<shadeslayer> cool
<Riddell> running in Xephr the apps don't show anything, how annoying, probably some issue with the xephyr chroot but how do I confirm?
<Riddell> ec2 it is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you also test precise? my VBox is too slow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll fire one up
<shadeslayer> okie
<shadeslayer> jono: got a moment?
<jono> shadeslayer, on the phone now
<shadeslayer> sure
<Riddell> shadeslayer: precise all working
<Riddell> vnc to  ec2-107-20-106-215.compute-1.amazonaws.com:5901 foobar if you want to try :)
<shadeslayer> cool, no need to vnc in :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and raring good too
<shadeslayer> cool
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so time to copy them over?
<Riddell> you want the honours or shall I?
<shadeslayer> sure go ahead
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> Riddell
<cortexA9> the daily of today failed to boot
<cortexA9> with usb key
<cortexA9> you know ?
<Riddell> cortexA9: nope, what's up?
<Riddell> for asdf in `cat ~/src/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-automation/kdesc-packages-saucy.txt`; do echo ${asdf}; ./copy-package -s raring -p kubuntu-ninjas --ppa-name=ppa -b --to-ppa=kubuntu-ppa --to-ppa-name=backports --unembargo ${asdf} -y; done
<Riddell> should keep it busy
<cortexA9> Riddell
<cortexA9> it doesnt boot
<cortexA9> idk..
<shadeslayer> jono: still on the phone?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you know
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kopypackages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kopypackages -a ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa $RELEASE ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports $RELEASE
<jono> shadeslayer, nearly done
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah yes forgot about that
<shadeslayer> :)
<jono> hey shadeslayer
<jono> free now
<shadeslayer> heya, PM?
<jono> sure
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kopypackages doesn't seem to do anything
<shadeslayer> how are you using it?
<Riddell> ./kopypackages -a ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa precice ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports precise 
<shadeslayer> precice?
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> ok onto l10n
<markey> here's an update on my C++11 compilation issue: it's not just me
<markey> the same errors happen on Mamarok's box
<markey> it is a packaging error
<Riddell> oh could well be but not one we have any experience with, it'll be a general ubuntu issue if it's a distro fault
<markey> something has regressed with an update during the last 4 weeks or so
<markey> yep
<Riddell> last upload of clang 3.2 at end of august https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.2
<markey> it would fit
<markey> I haven't touched C++11 in a while
<markey> interestingly, on apachelogger's computer it works correctly. I think he's using Kubuntu 13.10
<markey> Clang 3.2.1 I think
<markey> so I'll just upgrade to 13.10 tomorrow and hope the problem will fix itself. but I thought you might want to know about it
<markey> especially since C++11 is going to get more real-life usage soon,
<markey> as we want to start using it, and I think KDE in general as well
<Riddell> ah so you think it's an update on 13.04
<markey> http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Policies#Frameworks_compiler_requirements_and_C.2B.2B11
<markey> yes
<markey> a regression
<Riddell> no obvious candidates on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/raring-changes/2013-September/thread.html
<Riddell> impressive how many SRUs are done by Kubuntu team and how few by ubuntu desktop team
<markey> indeed...
<markey> the direct feedback we have between developers and distro developers is really valuable. one of the aspects that make Kubuntu a joy to use for me
<Riddell> markey: we try :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: good to announce 4.11.2?
<ScottK> Canonical are using C++11, so I'm sure they do/will care.
 * Riddell publishes kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.11.2
<snele> yellow restart button does nothing when pressed in beta2
<snele> I mean button which appears is system tray when you install some updates
<snele> few times popped up these days, and always when I click on it nothing happens
<snele> I don't know against which component I should file a bug
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-03
<kristal> So lubuntu/xubuntu have a nasty bug in 13.10, does this affect kubuntu too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1231978
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1231978 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Thunar 1.6.3 locks when browsing Trash with Xubuntu 13.10 Beta 2 and following dailies" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mparillo> snele: It happens after I run Muon Updates, but I bet this bug should have been filed against a different component: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323886
<ubottu> KDE bug 323886 in muon "After applying updates, Restart button does nothing" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<cortexA9> hello
<soee> good morning
<alvin> I promise not to try to start a rant here about an issue I just noticed in the beta. (not really Kubuntu specific) I'll just ask where I can find the boot logs. (The equivalent of FreeBSD's /var/run/dmesg.boot.) You know, the messages that appear during boot. Specifically, I'm looking for drives that don't mount automatically anymore.
<apachelogger> markey: I am on 13.04
<apachelogger> markey: alas my install hasn't seen an update in like 3 months
<markey> interesting
<apachelogger> so that may be related
<markey> I was assuming as a distro developer you always have the cutting edge software installed
<markey> anyway, if you do an update, please let me know the result
<apachelogger> can do later today, downloading today's iso right now
<apachelogger> i.e. I do run th latest version, I just don't run it on physical hardware :P
<markey> virtual boy :)
<alvin> There is a log! /var/log/upstart/mountall.log And indeed. The dreaded bug is back. Mountall tries to mount NFS shares lots of times before the network is up, and then just gives up. Time to start supporting _netdev again?  (bug #384347)
<ubottu> bug 384347 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "_netdev not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384347
<xnox> alvin: please file a bug against mountall package and attach that log. thanks a lot.
<alvin> xnox: Did that. Years ago. several times, for several releases. Sometimes it's fixed. Then it breaks again the next release. Btw, I see 'systemd' in the output of mount. We're switching?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: have you ever tested the IM stuff?
<apachelogger> installing in nihongo totally doesn't give me proper input stuff
<apachelogger> or I am too stupid to use it
<apachelogger> which is definitely an option
<xnox> alvin: no, we are not switching. systemd-software-collection uses "systemd" namespace a lot for no reason. E.g. logind's pam module is called systemd & it uses systemd cgroup name =/
<alvin> Good, but isn't that unnecesarily complex?  I hold my breath for the future. Debian still has a sane and stable (albeit slower) init system. We have Upstart, that was very, very buggy at first but is starting to get there. I often wonder what the future brings. Is there a clear roadmap about init systems?
<davmor2> Riddell: you know you've set Sue on a mission now, She's been sketching broken cogs on and off to get it right ;)
<alvin> Well, as long as I'm using the system I might as well report this again. Here goes. Bug #1234613 - needs to be confirmed. I only tested 1 pc so far.
<ubottu> bug 1234613 in mountall (Ubuntu) "NFS shares are not mounted at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234613
 * apachelogger sighs at ibus
<xnox> alvin: thanks.
<alvin> The network-manager icon is probably wrong when connected to a VPN. I just connected using OpenVPN and it showed an icon one would normally suspect when the connection doesn't work.
<apachelogger> Riddell: printer-applet was removed upstream? should be removed upstream? are yougoing to remove it upstream? can we remove it in kubuntu? there are open bugs omomgomomgomgomgomg
<apachelogger> ScottK, jussi: is there a reason that we are tracking upstream quassel bugs in lunchpad?
<apachelogger> k3b: 104 open bugs hooray
<jussi> apachelogger: no idea
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think it's not intentional.
<ScottK> Certainly not by me.
<BluesKaj> HI all
<smartboyhw> smartboyhw> Can anyone make sense out of http://pastebin.kde.org/pozufagtx? (Debian ardour3 source package in a Ubuntu Saucy pbuilder)
<smartboyhw> hmm
<shadeslayer> jussi: huh, was looking at the data sheets for the cubox
<shadeslayer> jussi: apparently the 400 Mbps limitation is a design limitation and it's actually native ethernet
<shadeslayer> and not ethernet over usb
<cortexA9> hell
<cortexA9> hello
<shadeslayer> hi cortexA9
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: rules file?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, http://pastebin.kde.org/p8kxew0a2 (don't see anything much wrong with it)
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> there's everything wrong with it :P
<apachelogger> starting with cdbs
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: I think your builder is broken somehow
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, agreed.
<apachelogger> throw it at a ppa
<shadeslayer> cdbs @_@
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in this case it is probably useful :P
<apachelogger> as the package uses a control.in
<shadeslayer> I'll say that again
<shadeslayer> cdbs @_@
<smartboyhw> cdbs @_@
<apachelogger> then again from looking at the rules I do not see why it would use a control.in to begin with
<apachelogger> maybe I am blind
<shadeslayer> why it constructs the build deps 4 times is beyond me
<apachelogger> logical grouping
<apachelogger> read the comment -.-
<shadeslayer> but ... why
<apachelogger> readability
<shadeslayer> I still don't understand how it helps readability
<apachelogger> if you wanted just the library to be built you'd only need to comment the cairo block etc.
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> but as I said, the point of using control.in eludes me
<apachelogger> those are flat package relationsships
<apachelogger> except for the iceweasel thing which could just as well be expressed as firefox|iceweasel|www-browser
<apachelogger> anyway, it likely fails because of envrionmental problems
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: PA 4 all packaged?
<volkan> hi, even though I am in memberlist of trello kubuntu-docs, why cant I comment on cards?
<volkan> what else do I need to comment?
<volkan> ops
<volkan> it seems its been solved
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I did and it worked, let me try once again
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: did you fix libkpeople in our daily?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: not yet, working on other stuff right now, can have a look tomorrow
<Quintasan> Hm
<shadeslayer> Completing the cache stuff in ubiquity at the moment
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah it's all packaged, session doesn't load though
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's a tip on the bug report about some lines that can be uncommented in startactive which might help
<Riddell> "Congratulations! Your connection Scott Kitterman has endorsed you for the following skills and expertise:  Bash"
<Riddell> I'm rubbish at bash! :)
<Riddell> what a weird language it is
<shadeslayer> hah
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: how long does it usually take for a ticket to be aproved? (ufw-kde git repo)
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: hi ovidiu, Thanks for mail. i almost completed arranging stuff
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: could you tell me which module did you use for your download page?
<volkan> it seems very nice
<cyphermox> Riddell: poke
<cyphermox> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1234887
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1234887 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Update NetworkManager to 0.9.8.4" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> ScottK: ^ just a heads up; I know it's quite late, and I'm still reviewing the whole thing to make triple-sure there is no new feature in this
<Riddell> cyphermox: groovy, go for it
<ovidiu-florin> volkan: no module
<ovidiu-florin> just javascript
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: Anyone knows what to do if upstream did something like putting the actual source code under package-version/herp/derp in the tarball?
<Riddell> Quintasan: just repackage if it's crazy
<Quintasan> Mmkay
<Quintasan> The Dooble guy is bothering me again
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: thanks. currently I am just using normal links
<volkan> Riddell: hi Jonathan
<volkan> here is another localized website :)
<volkan> http://kubunturkiye.scienceontheweb.net/
<volkan> could we also add a tr.kubuntu.org before release?
<volkan> currently the images are not localized, but I almost translated all content in kubuntu.org itself
<Riddell> volkan: ooh cool
<Riddell> volkan: yeah e-mail rt@ubuntu.com with the request for the dns
<volkan> Riddell: thanks :). i will keep you informed about the status. thanks to ovidiu-florin btw for the theme help :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2013-October/007531.html
<shadeslayer> why are you ignoring packages :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Just try doing that
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-04
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> hi soee 
 * Riddell is out for most of today
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: depends on how busy the sysadmins are
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1235016] Auto display dimming shows brightness meter popup @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1235016 (by Mark)
<debfx> qtcreator in saucy is somewhat broken. there is bug #1232555 and running cmake doesn't work.
<ubottu> bug 1232555 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "qtcreator spawning unresponsive windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232555
<debfx> the Debian package (version 2.8 + built against Qt 4) works fine
<apachelogger> I did not see that coming
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, do Bug 1234669 for me?
<ubottu> bug 1234669 in Ubuntu "FFe: Sync ardour3 3.4~dfsg-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234669
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: repo should be set up
<smartboyhw> Hmm, need to update kdeconnect
<smartboyhw> Eh, can't upload:O (Non-seeded)
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ dont you admins have something for sync?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, syncpackage command?
<smartboyhw> Anyone here object me to add kdeconnect-kde to supported seeds?
<apachelogger> oh god
<apachelogger> so many arguments
<smartboyhw> No objections within three hours, and I will add kdeconnect-kde into the supported seed
<apachelogger> why?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, it's KDE stuff, and I can't upload (and most probably it will be Kubuntu devs who will be maintaining and updating the package)
<apachelogger> seek approval from ScottK first
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, sure
 * apachelogger wonders how long that sync thing takes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> syncpackage: Request succeeded; you should get an e-mail once it is processed.
<apachelogger> whenver that will be
<ovidiu-florin> is there a way I can change my kde identity username? or should I just create a new account and delete the old?
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: #kde-sysadmin
<apachelogger> though I think recreating is the only option
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, thank you
<soee> hiho BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: landed
<apachelogger> in some pocket, no clue which, may be proposed ^^
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, should be proposed;)
<smartboyhw> !find ardour3 saucy-proposed
<ubottu> Package/file ardour3 does not exist in saucy-proposed
<smartboyhw> Eh
<smartboyhw> OK, ubottu isn't updated:)
<ScottK> smartboyhw: I'll be offline from ~now for most of the day.  Make sure you make a good explanation of why we want it in the bug.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, OK sure
<smartboyhw> !find xmmintrin.h saucy
<ubottu> File xmmintrin.h found in gcc-4.4, gcc-4.6, gcc-mingw-w64-i686, gcc-mingw-w64-x86-64, gcc-snapshot, gccxml, libclang-common-3.3-dev, libclang-common-3.4-dev, libclang-common-dev, libgcc-4.7-dev (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xmmintrin.h&mode=&suite=saucy&arch=any
<allee> riddel: backintime-kde  is broken in saucy: KDirModel.removeColumns() is a private method.
<allee> upstream has a patch that comments out the offending line: https://bugs.launchpad.net/backintime/+bug/1232694
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232694 in Back In Time "Backintime-kde4 not running" [High,Fix committed]
<apachelogger> it's a snake
<apachelogger> sssssssss
<Riddell> ScottK or any kmail user able to confirm kde bug 325612 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 325612 in misc "When filter modifies identity on incoming mail, FROM header is rewritten" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325612
<ahoneybun> Hello all
<BluesKaj> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> Hello BluesKaj 
<soee> hi
<ahoneybun> Hello
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libmygpo-qt waiting for approval
<shadeslayer> build fix only
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  I don't have a 4.11.2 system where I use kmail.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-05
<manchicken> This whole process of moving and taking the new job is almost done.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1235016] Auto display dimming shows brightness meter popup @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1235016 (by Mark)
<BluesKaj> nvidia 331 driver in xedgers ppa , seems to working ok here 
<soee> ;o
<soee> i see no updates available
<soee> through their ppa
<Odur> Mina PQ ramlar ju in i normal tid nu iaf
<Odur> sorry, wrong channel :)
<soee> ah it is, BluesKaj did you installed it through moun ?
<BluesKaj> soee, no ijust updtaed and upgraded since I hae the ppa in the sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> have
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<soee> BluesKaj, it shows me some conflicts atm
<BluesKaj> depends on the HW I guess and perhaps the desktop settings
<soee> BluesKaj, you are on saucy ?
<BluesKaj> soee, yes
<soee> strange
<soee> http://pastebin.com/pNFKCGde
<BluesKaj> soee, do you have the xedgers ppa ? 
<soee> BluesKaj, yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<soee> though no updates by default available 
<soee> and im running 325 atm
<BluesKaj> soee, did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<smartboyhw> Thanks ScottK 
<soee> BluesKaj, no do i need it ?
<BluesKaj> if you have held dependencies , it might clear a path for the new driver , no guarantees
<BluesKaj> soee,
<soee> BluesKaj, it does nothing
<BluesKaj> did you dist-upgrade lately soee ?
<soee> nope
#kubuntu-devel 2013-10-06
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1235016] Auto display dimming shows brightness meter popup @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1235016 (by Mark)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<markey> after upgrading to 13.10, the taglib check for ASF support (which should in taglib-extras) fails for me
<markey> -- Performing Test TAGLIB_ASF_FOUND - Failed
<markey> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:32 (message):
<markey>   TagLib does not have ASF support compiled in.
<markey> oh
<Mamarok> and I have another problem: my upgrade to 13.10 beta2 stalls on configuring grub-pc
<Mamarok> it hasn't moved since like 10 minutes or so
<Mamarok> now what?
<Mamarok> and why oh why is everything in German? My system is English, I only installed the language to have the spell checker
<Mamarok> so what do I do now, kill the upgrade and try again from the command line?
<markey> it's some issue with Clang. works with GCC
<Mamarok> help?
<markey> fixed my issue by reinstalling Clang
<Mamarok> yeah, but your isuse is not really serious compared to mine
<Mamarok> I have a stalled dist-upgrade and don't know what to do without runing the whole installation
<Mamarok> where is everybody?
<Mamarok> solved my problem in #ubuntu+1, the problem was a bad HD
<Peace-> hello i was using the usb tool to create a live usb stick with kubuntu on 13.10
<Peace-> and when i pressed erase disk 
<Peace-> after a while ...
<Peace-> rg.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any news on the OwnCloud SRU? ( see trello 13.04 )
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1236013] power management automatically shuts the system down when second battery is low/dead even ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1236013 (by Craig Magina)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm looks to be stuck in proposed
<Mamarok> so I managed to upgrade to 13.10 beta2, but now I have no sound in Chrome
<Mamarok> no sound whatsoever
<Mamarok> alsamixer shows nothing muted
<Mamarok> holy crap, it tries to play through the attached second screen over the HDMI port, how weird is that
<Mamarok> that is really totally screwed, my default soundcard is disabled, and it tries to use the screen
<Mamarok> apachelogger: haalp
<Mamarok> I want my sound back
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1236013] power management automatically shuts the system down when second battery is low/dead even ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1236013 (by Craig Magina)
<Peace--> Mamarok: sudo adduser test ; sudo adduser test adm    ; #then use the new user test 
 * Mamarok erases ~/.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc and logs out and in again first
<Peace--> good
<Peace--> that makes sense
<Peace--> Mamarok: let me know if that is a solution 
<Mamarok> nope, didn't work
<Peace--> mmm
<Peace--> wait
<Mamarok> still shows the HDMI port to be default for sound instead of my built-in soundcard
<Mamarok> and it is completely disabled
<Mamarok> how weird is that
<soee> Mamarok, and you sisdn muted Chrome channel in Kmix ?
<Mamarok> soee: read what I said above
<Mamarok> nothing muted
<Mamarok> it tries to play through the HDMI port, and there is onyl a screen attached to it, it toally ignores the default soundcard
<Mamarok> grayed out, can't select it
<Mamarok> how can something like that even happen? Where is the configuration file that allows me to select the real device?
<Peace--> Mamarok: try to rename kmixrc
<Mamarok> Peace--: I doubt this will help, the problem starts with the wrong sound card being selected
<Mamarok> actually what is selected is not a soundcard
<Peace--> Mamarok: alsamixer -V all in a terminal 
<Mamarok> how can I change that? I doubt this is in kmixrc
<Mamarok> it shows the HDMI port instead of the default sound card, the other one is not even an available option
 * Mamarok hates alsa for screwing up stuff like that
<Mamarok> so where is the alsa configuration so I can edit this?
<Peace--> Mamarok: try with a new user ... like i said before 
<Peace--> Mamarok: you can save your time 
<Peace--> when there is something that i think is related to config files i always try a new user 
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: try pavucontrol?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no option to choose the sound card, as I said it is grayed out
 * Mamarok is creating a new user with sudo rights, moment
<shadeslayer> oh
<Mamarok> same problem,
<Mamarok> no sound, sound card not selectable
<Mamarok> where are the alsa settings?
<Peace--> Mamarok: kernel issue i guess
<Peace--> if a new user did not fix that means that the kernel doesn't handle well your device
<Peace--> Mamarok: did you attach something ? 
<Peace--> if yes just unplug it 
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, pastebin the output of cat /proc/asound/cards
<Mamarok> this is my usualy setup, the only thing I did is upgrading to 13.10 beta2
<Peace--> :) Mamarok that is your sign
<Peace--> Mamarok: can you try with an older kernel ? i guess no
<Mamarok> why oh why does it disable a sound card and uses a HDMI port?
<Mamarok> I don't know if the old kernels are still there, but I guess yes
<Mamarok> but for now I attached a speaker to the screen, sound is there, totally weird
<BluesKaj> intel audio ?
<Mamarok> yep
<Mamarok> I changed absolutely nothing, it did work before, so that is a realy screw up
<Mamarok> just upgraded to saucy
<BluesKaj> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , that should load the kernel module , Mamarok
<Mamarok> luckily I have speakers I can attach to the screen, but disabling the screen is definitely not an option
<BluesKaj> probly need a reboot to make it stick
<Mamarok> and could please somebody fix that language isuse? Id don't want my system to be in German, I want it to be in English
<Mamarok> this is getting worse and worse, now all stuff I load is default in German, despite the language and locale are being set to us English
<Mamarok> I reported this months ago
<Mamarok> only thing set to Germany is the country
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: will try that
 * Mamarok reboots
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.kde.org/pctn5ylht for the soundcards
<Mamarok> but it goes to HDMI, as alsamixer says: HDA Intel PCH, Chip Intel COugarPoint HDMI
<Mamarok> for some weird reason it uses the hdmi port as default, I don't think it is the kernel module not loaded
<BluesKaj> ok , Mamarok that shows the card but the kernel module driver fails to load after updates/upgrades , it's a common problem intel.
<BluesKaj> with intel
 * genii makes more coffee
<Mamarok> well, I use this laptop since over 3 years and never had that problem
<Mamarok> clrearly a regression
<Mamarok> genii: tea for me :)
<Mamarok> and it worked fine with Raring
 * genii makes a nice pot of Earl Grey for Mamarok
<Mamarok> so blaming Intel is probably not right
<Mamarok> genii: thanks a bunch :)
 * Mamarok reboots
<genii> Mamarok: Anytime!
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as root and add this line to the bottom , options snd-hda-intel index=0 , that sets the intel driver as default in alsa 
<BluesKaj> oops
<Peace--> so it's the kernel ?
<BluesKaj> it's the kernel module / driver 
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: oh, let me try again
<Peace--> i had very hard time with audio card ... -.-
<Peace--> in the past 
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as root and add this line to the bottom , options snd-hda-intel index=0 , that sets the intel driver as default in alsa 
<Mamarok> yes, seen that
<Mamarok> I am on a bouncer, so I don't miss content :)
<BluesKaj> i have the intel on my mobo and it auto selects the HDMI out as well 
<genii> BluesKaj: I also have the same issue
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: funny, there are a bazillion of options inn there defaulting to index=2 to prevent index=0 being used
<Mamarok> maybe that was a bit too much tweaking?
<Peace--> genii: btw it's not a laptop right ?
<Mamarok> why does it even have to blacklist anything, can't I have both options?
<BluesKaj> yes index=0 sets the driver a s first in the list , i have m-audio as ) and intelas 1
<genii> Peace--: It is a laptop
<BluesKaj> m-audio as 0
<Peace--> genii: mmm so i am luck :D
<Peace--> kubuntu has recognized all fine 13.10 
 * Mamarok reboots
<genii> Peace--: Older Acer Aspire 8730 with HDMI out, with 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<BluesKaj> hehe 
<Peace--> genii: ultra new laptop :D
<Peace--> well it has an ati
<Peace-->  sony-vaio-sve1512y1esi  http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2013/05/24/sony-vaio-sve1512y1esi-kubuntu-linux/
<BluesKaj> another dirty method of solidifying the audio outputs is to setup pavucontrol
<Peace--> BluesKaj: via gui ?
<BluesKaj> which i despise but must use 
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: that didn't help
<Peace--> Mamarok: tried with an old kernel ?
<BluesKaj> well i don't use it now since it's builtin to the hardware settings in audio/video in systemsettings
<Mamarok> Peace--: I know the 13.08 works, I used it this morning, this is the 13.11 kernel, no need to even try
<Mamarok> the problem is with this kernel
<BluesKaj> ok
<Peace--> but with upgrade old kernels are there or not?
<Mamarok> I ran Saucy with the old kernel earlier, no problems
<Peace--> ah
<Mamarok> Peace--: well, I didn't remove anything
<Mamarok> read what I just said :)
<Peace--> so as  i thought it was the kernel for sure
<Mamarok> now that is a big pile of crap, such a regressions shouldn't happen
<Peace--> xD
<Peace--> i had those problems from 6.10 to 8.04
 * Peace-- audio problems mic did not work
<Mamarok> never had such a problem, I use an external screen over HDMI since almsot 2 years now
<BluesKaj> what's the multimedia audio/video setting in system settings Mamarok ?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I already told that earlier: the internal Audio Analog Stero card is grayed out, the internal Audio Digital Steroe (HDMI) is selected
<Mamarok> why is this even grayed out? Can't I have both options available?
<Peace--> Mamarok: tell one thing ... 
<Peace--> Mamarok: can you try kdesudo systemsettings ?
<Peace--> Mamarok: still grey ?
<Peace--> grayé
<Peace--> -.-
<Mamarok> yep
<Peace--> ok no idea
<Peace--> sudo adduser $USER audio video 
<Peace--> maybe 
<Peace--> but i don't think so 
<Mamarok> oh, I found something: there is no default profile set, if I select one it uses the internal card
<Mamarok> so it is probably not the kernel, but either phonon or PA
<BluesKaj> default profile ? where ?
<Mamarok> in the system settings -> Multimedia -> Audio and Video Settings -> Audio Hardware Setup
<Mamarok> that is PA, no?
<Mamarok> the sound card shows "Internal Audio" and without a profile it uses the HDMI port exclusively
<Mamarok> if one sets a profile the other options become available
<BluesKaj> yes that's the PA audio out setttings 
<Peace--> Mamarok: so you can fix ?
<Mamarok> yep, already fixed
<Peace--> :)
<Mamarok> but still a regression, there is no default profile set
<Mamarok> so a user with more than one output means will run into this
<Peace--> right
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you need a bug report for this?
<Peace--> fill the bug and report the solution 
<BluesKaj> I still only have the graphics audio passthru to the DVI out (HDMI)on the graphics card 
<BluesKaj> for the intel profile 
<BluesKaj> no analog options at all on the mobo soundchip 
<BluesKaj> definitely a bug 
<Mamarok> so where do I report this to: PA, Phonon?
<BluesKaj> good question :)
<Mamarok> pa I think, as Phonontakes over what pa provides
<Peace--> bb 
<Mamarok> AFAIK
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1236044] package kdm 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu0.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1236044 (by ssrdatar@hotmail.com)
<Mamarok> gah, I hate launchpad for searching a bug, timeout error again and again
<BluesKaj> yeah , krunner isn't wsorking herte , have to launch folders etc fom yakuake
<Mamarok> holy crap, where do I report this to?
<Mamarok> browsing is impossible I get a timeout every time I try an advanced search
<BluesKaj> launchpad maybe
<Mamarok> no, I want to report that pa bug, but I don't know where, as I never even arrive in there
<Mamarok> could I have a direct link from somebody who manages to find the right place?
<Mamarok> ok, now it let me in
<Mamarok> any tag I should set?
<Mamarok> and which milestone, 13.10?
<Mamarok> erm, why is that filed in kde-workspace now?
<Mamarok> ok, bug 1236067 filed
<ubottu> bug 1236067 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio doesn't have a default profile set in Saucy beta 2" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236067
<Mamarok> gosh, why is this such a hassle to file a bug in Launchpad? So easy in bko
<ovidiu-f> hello everybody
<soee> hi ovidiu-f 
<ovidiu-f> apachelogger are you around?
<littlegirl> Hey there, anybody from the doc team on?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-29
<soee> good mornnig
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> omg fixed the test laptop
 * valorie writes to the list
<apachelogger> KCI-E :: E: extra-cmake-modules source: build-depends-on-metapackage build-depends: qt5-default
<apachelogger> Oo
<valorie> our isos are huge!
<valorie> too big for my 1gb sticks
<lordievader> valorie: How huge?
<apachelogger> I'd like to mention again that ubuntu still fits on like a CD and the rest is filled up with language packs...
<valorie> to be fair, almost everyone else is going over 1 gb as well
<valorie> not ubuntu though
<valorie> for giggles I sorted all the ISOs by size
<apachelogger> what else is there?
<valorie> we're not the biggest
<valorie> I seed all the ISOs
<lordievader> Hehe, who is?
<valorie> everything that isn't EOL
<valorie> the plasma5 beta2 ISOs are being shared at a good clip
<Riddell> valorie: yay :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you do git branches already?
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope, what should be done?
<apachelogger> dunno yet :P
<apachelogger> let's dance instead https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXavZYeXEc0
<valorie> I wish I had yet another machine to try out installing that ISO directly
<Riddell> hi SourBlue, did you add that sddm.conf to kubuntu-default-settings?
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, slashes in branch names are rejected by alioth?
<SourBlue> Riddell: I haven't had the time to do that, if you tell me how I can do it in my break
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8453676/
<apachelogger> thoughts?
<apachelogger> could also use - actually
<valorie> dashes are easier to read IMO
<apachelogger> OTOH underscore allows us to do random nonesenese  kubuntu_utopic_archive-sru1231
<Riddell> apachelogger: I seem to remember reading dashes don't work great in git
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we really need branches for backports and updates? we don't have them at the moment
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, but we need something that works in the future
<apachelogger> it's just an example
<Riddell> gotcha
<apachelogger> the only problem I see with this btw is that during development one branch such as kubuntu_utopic_next might get multiple merges from kubuntu_unstable which might be a hassle to implement
<apachelogger> while with the other scheme I suggested in the mail last week that'd be no problem as we'd have a branch per upstream version, so instead of doing multiple merges we'd do multiple branches of unstable (which from a workflow perspective would probably be nicer)
<apachelogger> we can of course always change to the version scheme at a later point if needed
<apachelogger> my oh my
<apachelogger> so much work
<Riddell> too right, what are all these failing tests on kde sc? :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8453902/
<apachelogger> what happened to that patch?
<apachelogger> why would that require a patch at all Oo
<apachelogger> ah ah
<apachelogger> I get it
<apachelogger> Riddell: piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing
<Riddell> hi apachelogger 
<apachelogger> Riddell: where did the patch go
<apachelogger> my script says it's not in master
<Riddell> the kdesu one? it's at https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/120380/
<apachelogger> also... why are you landing patches without upstream review :'(
<apachelogger> Riddell: in debian git master
<Riddell> it has been getting upstream review
<apachelogger> somehow it ended up in kubuntu-unstable on launchpad
<apachelogger> but it is not in debian git
<apachelogger> so unless you pushed the branch to unstable directly the patch might have been lost int he git move
<Riddell> ah, maybe I have been not adjusting my workflow to git
<apachelogger> kubuntu-packaging-next should have all memberse removed and be reowned to some pseudo account/group no one is in to prevent people from using it
<Riddell> kdesu synced
<apachelogger> mh, now my branch will get screwed over I think
<apachelogger> oh my ^^
<Riddell> uh oh
<apachelogger> nevermind
<apachelogger> git will figure it out or something
<apachelogger> assuming you imported exactly the same change anyway
<Riddell> anyone know why ubuntu jenkins thinks okular is failing it's autopkgtests? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-okular/lastBuild/?
<apachelogger> Riddell: tooling fail I'd say
 * apachelogger hopes that unstable import wasn't utter rubbish
<apachelogger> frameworks has suprisingly little delta
<apachelogger> Riddell: had you done that patch import in bzr I'd had have a conflict now, git doesn't even care  :P
<apachelogger> that's why git one
<apachelogger> s/one/won
<Riddell> go go git
<apachelogger> btw, I think we'll want to drop .gitattributes into all repos setting dpkg-mergechangelogs as merger or something
<apachelogger> depends a lot on how we want to do the changelog thing though I guess
<apachelogger> oh wait
<apachelogger> ah this is rubbish
<apachelogger> all the branches are owned by kubuntu-packagers, so we can't put them under unaccessible ownership
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> we could create new branches with a readme pointing out the stuff is in git now
<apachelogger> being new branches that'd break ancenstry and prevent pushes (as long as one doesn't -f)
<Riddell> valorie: forwarded an e-mail to you
<Riddell> "LinuxFest Spokane 2015 invite from SFCC"
<Riddell> apachelogger: any ETA on new images? (asks the plasma meeting)
<Riddell> ooh you have one?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/images/kubuntu5-201409261420-x86_64.iso
<apachelogger> haven't been able to test yet though
<apachelogger> usb stick was a bit of an annoyance on friday
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't suppose you've added a magic feature to tarme to extract FEATURE and DIGEST commits?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that'd be logme.rb anyway
<apachelogger> plus that needs more details
<apachelogger> like... how to know which tag is the one we want to considered the origin
<Riddell> apachelogger: command line argument?
<Riddell> kubuntu-ci image seems to boot up and run
<Riddell> no wallpaper but panel et al is fine
<Riddell> and I can't type anything
<apachelogger> Riddell: typing works for me
<apachelogger> why again a missed hangout
<apachelogger> you know, I should like get a webcam or something xD
<SourBlue> can you tell me how i can add something to the kubuntu-default-settings package?
<Riddell> apachelogger: possibly a virtualbox issue
<apachelogger> stop testing in vbox :P
<Riddell> ooh hi SourBlue 
<Riddell> SourBlue: did you work out what we want in the sddm.conf file?
<BluesKaj> HIya folks
<SourBlue> Riddell: I think it could work to add the "MinimumVT=7" line to the sddm.conf but I'm not 100% sure I'm trying to edit the iso right now but it takes time and I'm at work right now so I only have time in my breaks
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> I really think sddm should be patched
<apachelogger> on ubuntu it has no business defaulting to any VT but 7
<Riddell> maybe, I'll talk to d_ed about which is best when he appears
<Riddell> SourBlue: do you have a launchpad account with an ssh key? if so I can take you through adding it to a package
<SourBlue> I have a launchpad account but i need to add my ssh key
<Riddell> SourBlue: make it so and we can do this
<Riddell> hmm, interesting, sddm only defaults to vt 1 if it finds systemd http://paste.kde.org/podftr5g3
<SourBlue> okay done
<Riddell> SourBlue: URL?
<SourBlue> of?
<Riddell> SourBlue: of your launchpad account!
<Riddell> I've no idea what your name is :)
<SourBlue> https://launchpad.net/~denis-meiswinkel
<Riddell> hi Denis :)
<Riddell> SourBlue: ok ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-167-111-137.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> then run  byobu
<Riddell> SourBlue: ?
<SourBlue> give me a second i made a little mistake
<SourBlue> could you update the key i put a old one in my launchpad
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> SourBlue: try now
<SourBlue> Hmm i always get "Permission denied (publickey)."
<Riddell> SourBlue: try once more
<Riddell> I didn't add your newest one correctly
<SourBlue> Nope he won't accept it
<Riddell> SourBlue: try  ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-167-111-137.compute-1.amazonaws.com  and see if it'll let you use password "foobar"
<SourBlue> okay there we go
<Riddell> SourBlue: run byobu
<Riddell> and type something
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> SourBlue: ok this is a shared amazon ec2 server running byobu/screen which we can both use
<Riddell> cloud computing for the win
<SourBlue> oh thats strange ^^
<Riddell> SourBlue: having chatted with d_ed seems our best fix would be to patch sddm
<lordievader> Oehh, multiplayer screen?
<Riddell> SourBlue: so let's do that
<lordievader> Allways fun to mess with ;)
<Riddell> SourBlue: do you already know stuff about packaging or am I best to tell you all the steps?
<SourBlue> I know the basics
<SourBlue> If you have the time you can tell me whats important
<Riddell> SourBlue: start by downloading the existing package
<Riddell> which is in kubuntu-ppa/next
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next/+packages?field.name_filter=sddm&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Riddell> find the .dsc file and run dget to download it and the associated .orig and debian tars
 * Riddell nudges SourBlue 
<SourBlue> done
<Riddell> SourBlue: noo, on the ec2 server
<SourBlue> ah okay
<SourBlue> sorry
<Riddell> SourBlue: dget the .dsc (you did that debian tar)
<Riddell> SourBlue: lovely
<SourBlue> so you did that "exopr Lang=C" right?
<Riddell> the .dsc is a descirption of the other files in the package, and the other files are the .orig.tar. which is the upstream source and the debian.tar.gz which is the packaging bits
<Riddell> yes that was me
<Riddell> SourBlue: dpkg-source -x *dsc  to extract the source package
<Riddell> SourBlue: cd into the sources and look around
<Riddell> it will have a debian/ directory with the packaging
<Riddell> and the upstream source code
<Riddell> we want to patch CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> patches in our packages use a tool called quilt
<Riddell> SourBlue: run   quilt new kubuntu_minimumvt.diff
<Riddell> to start off the new patch
<Riddell> SourBlue: now run  quilt add CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> to tell it we want to include that file in the patch
<Riddell> SourBlue: lovely, now open CMakeLists.txt in your favourite text editor
<Riddell> and find the line  set(MINIMUM_VT 1)
<Riddell> change that 1 to a 7
<Riddell> save and close
<Riddell> run  quilt refresh  to update the patch
<Riddell> and open up debian/patches/kubuntu_minimumvt.diff in a text editor
<Riddell> great, that patch looks like it does what we want
<Riddell> now we need to add headers to the patch
<Riddell> to document what it does
<Riddell> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<Riddell> I think we want "A vendor specific patch not meant for upstream submitted on the BTS by a Debian developer:"
<Riddell> so copy and paste the lines below that section in the dep3 document
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> Riddell: quilt -e header --dep3
<SourBlue> where?
<Riddell> SourBlue: at the top of the patch file
<Riddell> above the first line
<Riddell> apachelogger: interesting
<Riddell> SourBlue: set the author to yourself
<Riddell> set the bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1362599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362599 in Kubuntu PPA "ubiquity-dm does not run on kubuntu plasma5 images" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Riddell> and maybe change it to Bug-Ubuntu
<Riddell> Origin can be the same bug report
<Riddell> and give it a useful description
<Riddell> "ubuntu expects X to start on vt7 stop it detecting the half broken systemd which makes it start on vt1"  something like that
<SourBlue> add " Launchpad bug 1362599 in Kubuntu PPA "ubiquity-dm does not run on kubuntu plasma5 images" [Undecided,Fix committed]" to or just the ulr?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362599 in Kubuntu PPA "ubiquity-dm does not run on kubuntu plasma5 images" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362599
<SourBlue> url*
<Riddell> just the url is good on those lines
<SourBlue> Is that okay?
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> SourBlue: save and quit
<Riddell> now we need to add an entry to the package changelog
<Riddell> run  EDITOR=vi dch 
<Riddell> (else it'll start emacs)
<apachelogger> brrr
<Riddell> if you have something to say harald please let the whole class hear it
<Riddell> SourBlue: change the name and e-mail to you
<apachelogger> emacs sucks!
<Riddell> in the comment put the name of the patch and the description again
<Riddell> also put  LP: #1362599  to link it to the bug on launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362599 in Kubuntu PPA "ubiquity-dm does not run on kubuntu plasma5 images" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362599
<SourBlue> Name?
<Riddell> SourBlue: filename of the patch
<Riddell> kubuntu_minimumvt.diff
<apachelogger> new lintian still hates our kdeev license lines, I am beginning to think we should sed them all
<SourBlue> like that?
<Riddell> SourBlue: put "Add " before the patch filename so you know what the change is
<Riddell> SourBlue: only 1 space needed after the *
<Riddell> SourBlue: lovely
<Riddell> save that
<Riddell> and now we compile it to check it's still sane
<Riddell> run  debuild   to compile
<SourBlue> we don't change the urgency?
<Riddell> SourBlue: the default is fine for urgency unless it's a security update
<Riddell> apt install those build dependencies and run debuild again
<apachelogger> Riddell: /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-classic
<Riddell> or you can run that script ↑
<Riddell> although it has the weird side effect of running apt autoremove for some reason
<Riddell> which can mess you up if you're building two things at once
<SourBlue> Whats wrong with that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's because it explicitly wants sequential builds
<Riddell> sometimes I'm compiling two packages at once and I've had that script remove packages the first build needs
<apachelogger> reason being that it installs a fake package with the relevant deps
<apachelogger> a subsequent run will then remove the fake package and call autoremove to revert to what the system was like before
<apachelogger> Riddell: why don't you pbuilder the packages btw?
<Riddell> apachelogger: quicker not to, and this is a shiny new ec2 so it's a fresh environment anyway
<Riddell> SourBlue: woo, it compiles!
<apachelogger> with apt-caching there's not much slowness about pbuilder other than unpacking
<apachelogger> Riddell: the thing is, if you build two things at once it's not a fresh env anymore ;)
<SourBlue> Is it bad if we do it unsigned?
<Riddell> SourBlue: ok lets build the source package with   debuild -S
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> cd ..
<Riddell> oh wait
<Riddell> we didn't set the release, sorry
<Riddell> edit  debian/changelog again
<Riddell> set UNRELEASED to utopic
<Riddell> debuild -S  again
<apachelogger> Riddell: dch -r
<Riddell> or you could have used that ↑
<Riddell> so now you'll find a .changes file
<Riddell> looks fine, now I need to sign it 
<Riddell> ok I've run   debsign -r ec2-54-167-111-137.compute-1.amazonaws.com:sddm/sddm_0.9.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa8_source.changes
<Riddell> which has downloaded, signed and uploaded the files 
<Riddell> so if you look in the .changes now it'll have PGP bits
<Riddell> lovely
<SourBlue> wow thats awesome
<Riddell> one other check we can do to make sure we're uploading the right thing and not made any mistakes
<Riddell> debdiff sddm_0.9.0-0ubuntu1%7Eubuntu14.10%7Eppa7.dsc sddm_0.9.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa8.dsc
<Riddell> yep looks good
<Riddell> so now upload it to the PPA
<Riddell> dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging sddm_0.9.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa8_source.changes
<Riddell> add a --unchecked to that
<Riddell> I guess add the --unchecked directly after the dput
<Riddell> woo, you uploaded your first package to kubuntu!
<SourBlue> Jay! :)
<Riddell> SourBlue: it's compiling away now at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-staging/+packages?field.name_filter=sddm&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Riddell> SourBlue: and once that's done we'll copy it over from next-staging to next
<Riddell> and then it'll appear on the ISO when it gets amde
<Riddell> which is at about 22:00 in the evening in some european timezone or other
<Riddell> so by midnight we can check if it fixes the problem :)
<SourBlue> That would be awesome :D
<SourBlue> Thank you so much!
<Riddell> SourBlue: I'll kill the ec2 shortly, anything you want to copy off there for notes?
<SourBlue> Nope
<Riddell> SourBlue: we're coming to the end of our release cycle with a release in october so less scope for randomly updating or making new packages
<Riddell> lots of scope for testing and bugfixes :)
<SourBlue> Hehehe ^^ sounds great
<SourBlue> I can't wait to see Plasma 5 when it's ready
<Riddell> ah but now you're an elite kubuntu ninja you get to try it before it's ready
<Riddell> and then work out which bugs still apply http://goo.gl/B527rj
<SourBlue> https://i.imgur.com/PIWiVb6.gif
<SourBlue> So if i want to help with bugs etc. where should i look?
<shadeslayer> okie, where is the ssh page for alioth
<shadeslayer> okie, where is the ssh page for alioth
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: user profile
<shadeslayer> don't see it
<shadeslayer> alioth is annoying 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://alioth.debian.org/account/editsshkeys.php
<apachelogger> I think u need nu glasses
<shadeslayer> no seriously, searched for ssh
<shadeslayer> nothing
<apachelogger> https://alioth.debian.org/account/
<apachelogger> bottom of the page
<apachelogger> Shell Account Information
<shadeslayer> search for shell -> nothing
<apachelogger> stop using firefox
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> nothing in chromium as well
<apachelogger> works in chrome
<apachelogger> or maybe you just dont know how to search
<apachelogger> maybe you type into address bar
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/7EMiuxM.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you been accepted into pkg-kde group?
<shadeslayer> not yet
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but I can access https://alioth.debian.org/account/editsshkeys.php
<apachelogger> I suppose it is hidden from the mainpage because it made no sense
<apachelogger> unless you are in a group you won't have access to anything anyway, so the key makes no sense one would argue
 * apachelogger finds that a bit silly
<apachelogger> Riddell: now the question is, who is going to port the kubuntu-automation stuff to git
<apachelogger> aaaalso, how do we want to handle branchery for the time being? have automation branch unstable into kubuntu_utopic_next or do it in a separate script?
<apachelogger> not that it made much difference
<Riddell> apachelogger: what needs ported to git? all the bzr branches?
<Riddell> SourBlue: check out the links on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<Riddell> Utopic milestoned bugs and kubuntu-ppa/next Plasma 5 bugs have lots of bugs
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=kubuntu-packaging has packages needing done
<Riddell> SourBlue: you could for example look at packaging grantlee which has new versions in both kdelibs4 and kf5 land
<apachelogger> Riddell: assuming it does bzr co and bzr builddep etc. all that needs property
<apachelogger> also I think someone needs to figure out gbp, every time I used it I ended up defining 500 arguments to make it do what the right thing ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: I was expecting to port the scripts as I need them, starting with kubuntu-initial-upload when plasma 5.1 beta is buildable
<Riddell> which is when these kf5 packages get through launchpad
<apachelogger> Riddell: fine by me as long as I don't have to do it :P
<apachelogger> you'll want to write additional logic though
<Riddell> apachelogger: what additional logic?
<apachelogger> you'll want to branch kubuntu_unstable
<apachelogger> so git clone; git pull; git checkout kubuntu_unstable; git checkout -b kubuntu_utopic_next;
<apachelogger> and for the next release that'll need more adjustment as it needs to merge unstable into next
<apachelogger> shouldn't be too much of a bother though as next by then will be continously merged back into unstable (or such was the plan anwyay)
<apachelogger> so there wouldn't be merge conflicts or anything
<apachelogger> actually that raises a question ... should unstable track git master or Plasma/5.1
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> or we could setup kubuntu_5.1 which tracks that branch and setup secondary CI builds for that, seems like a bit of a resource waste though
 * apachelogger gets a headache
<SourBlue> Riddell: So if I wanted to package this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1372471 what do I have to do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372471 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kdev-python-py3" [Wishlist,New]
<Riddell> SourBlue: take a look at the current kdev-python package
<Riddell> it'll need ported to python3 for the kdev-python-py3 one
<Riddell> python packaging is a bit of an art in itself, fortunately ScottK is an expert there :)
<SourBlue> ah okay ^^
<SourBlue> So i would download the source to my own machine (apt source *name*) 
<Riddell> apachelogger: so unstable is the kubuntu-ci packaging? how does this fit in with us only having a master branch so far?
<apachelogger> Riddell: we don't we now have kubuntu_unstable :P
<Pali> Riddell: hi, now after one week I looked at my ppa and launchpad compiled new kde4 packages for precise... but some needs fixing (reupload) but repo size is 100%
<Pali> is there way to increase size of ppa?
<Pali> launchpad refused to upload new packages
<Riddell> Pali: you need to file a question on it I think
<Riddell> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA "Size and transfer limits"
<apachelogger> kubuntu_unstable derives from master, our releases (kubuntu_utopic_*) ultimately derive from master, master probably will want to merge whatever stuff we have in some release (kubuntu_utopic_*) at some point and rewrite the changelog
<Riddell> but that's debian's problem :)
<apachelogger> so following the assumption that master <= kubuntu_*_* && kubuntu_*_* <= kubuntu_unstable, unstable can always merge from everything and fixes as such should be done in master (if applicable) then foward merged to all kubuntu_*_* (as applicable) and then this gets forward merged into kubuntu_unstable (possibly automatic)
<Pali> ok, I send question to that launchpad tracker
<apachelogger> all of this kinda depends on debian figuring out how they want to use master
<Pali> how long it will take?
<apachelogger> on our side it doesn't really matter where we put unstable in terms of merge order as ideally I'd like all branches to somehow merge up with unstable automatically
<Riddell> Pali: I'm not sure, sending chocolate to wgrant may make it faster
<Pali> :-)
<apachelogger> so in the long run you could make a SRU for 14.04 and our automation would propagate the fix to all our branches >=14.04 and then possibly even spins test builds off of that
<apachelogger> that's a long way to go though, also possibly a tad too much automation ^^
<wgrant> Chocolate or pings, either way.
<apachelogger> ^^
<Pali> thanks! :-)
<Riddell> aww volkan gezer left kubuntu-devel mailing list
<Riddell> SourBlue: have you joined the kubuntu-devel mailing list? also needed to be an elite kubuntu ninja
<SourBlue> I think i did
<Riddell> great
<SourBlue> You see if someone left the list?
<Riddell> yes list admins gets a notification
<apachelogger> worse than the NSA
<SourBlue> Maybe he is from the NSA who knows..
<SourBlue> Maybe i am..
<Riddell> checking out us communist freedom fighters
<apachelogger> ah ah ah
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEy5vIWCJLQ
<SourBlue> lol what
<apachelogger> monty python reference, that's what ;)
 * SourBlue loves 100% Protection!
<Tm_T> sourblue to testers, roger roger
<santa_> apachelogger: git-buildpackage wasn't used so far debian's kde sc packages. one thing is having something on git, but that doesn't mean it's compatible with git-buildpackage. when I was starting I was tricked by that
<santa_> the workflow was explained in qt4-x11 README.source if I recall correctly
<Tm_T> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=sourblue
<Riddell> what to name the sddm-kcm package? currently it's kde-config-sddm but I wonder if it should be sddm-kcm
<apachelogger> Riddell: policy is kde-config-foo
<Riddell> there is a policy for that?
<SourBlue> Ubottu what does that mean?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: debian
<apachelogger> there was a mail thread about it some years back
<apachelogger> which is where the kde-config- thing comes from
<Riddell> well remembered
<SourBlue> Do you know a way to see if a package is installed or not that gives a response like 0 or 1 so my script can use it?
<SourBlue> like if package is installed do this if not do something else
<apachelogger> dpkg -s
<SourBlue> Hmm looks like it could work but it won't do what i want i need something like this: http://pastebin.com/7KmsX8YF
<SourBlue> have to go see you soon
<apachelogger> SourBlue: if dpkg -s vlc &> /dev/null; then echo "installed"; else "not installed"; fi
<Riddell> sddm-kcm in next-staging
<SourBlue> http://pastebin.com/7KmsX8YF does someone have a clue how I can make this work?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: okular is failing it's tests in the archive, anything we should care about? 
<Riddell> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-okular/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/artifact/results/log
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/psdouap27
<rberg> SourBlue: remove the []
<tsdgeos> Riddell: you're running them under xfb-run?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: yes but it fails under normal x too
<Riddell> I get a dialog with "Could not open /home/jr/src/okular/okular-4.14.1/tests/data/contents.epub"
<SourBlue> rberg: Wow that was easy.. Thank you!
<Riddell> ah it says "can not find a plugin to handle the file"
<tsdgeos> Riddell: yeah you silly people don't build epub
<tsdgeos> fix that
<Riddell> oh we do, but it's in a separate package for some reason
<Riddell> ok that explains it
<Riddell> sorry for the hassle tsdgeos 
<SourBlue> Do you know why we don't get the newest xchat version?
<SourBlue> HexChat*
<Riddell> nope, we only do KDE Software here not sure who's incharge of xchat
<Riddell> probably nobody which would explain your question
<SourBlue> Hmm and someone is "bashing" me or "us" because we are using a Old Kernel version
<Riddell> all the fault of the foundations team that one
<Riddell> but I expect they have their reasons if that's the case
<SourBlue> couldn't i just build the newest hexchat package and submit that?
<Riddell> SourBlue: latest upstream is 2.10.1? http://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html
<Riddell> we have 2.10.0 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hexchat
<Riddell> synced from debian
<Riddell> debian has 2.10.1 https://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=hexchat
<Riddell> so you can request a sync from debian, but remember we're in freeze so you'll need to say why it fixes bugs and won't add new ones
<Riddell> but it's no KDE so #ubuntu-motu for help with that
<Riddell> or you could use quassel or konversation :)
<SourBlue> ah okay so thats why we don't get the newest version of that?
<Riddell> probably the version arrived in debian after our debian import freeze
<SourBlue> So to really understand this: Kubuntu is in freeze because everyone is working on the new version so we just get security updates. But why don't we get the 2.10.0 version form oure "apt-get update" who is in charge of that?
<Riddell> we're working on utopic which is due to be released  oct 23rd https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<Riddell> first three months are a free for all throwing in all new features and syncing everything from debian
<Riddell> then we stop syncing stuff from debian automatically but still manually if we check it fixes more bugs than it adds
<Riddell> then beta freeze last week so now everything uploaded needs to be approved by a release team person (like me)
<Riddell> again to check it fixes more bugs than it adds
<Riddell> and no new features are allowed
<Riddell> so if you're using utopic now you'll still get lots of new stuff with an apt full-upgrade but hopefully it's vetted to be only bug fixes and not anything that might add bugs
<Riddell> and after october release it's frozen solid and only stable release updates get in which are very closely vetted
<Riddell> but also after the release v-series will open and we'll start all over again
<SourBlue> Thats strange
<Riddell> it's pretty normal for software development
<Riddell> a period of new features then a preiod of stabalisation
<SourBlue> okay i think i get it now
<Riddell> and as I say if you have good reasons to get that version of hexchat in you can ask someone with upload permissions to sync it from debian
<Riddell> but not me, I only care about KDE Software :)
<Riddell> and we're currently developing plasma5 packages in a PPA so we don't need to care about that too much
<SourBlue> So theres not much i can do about that right? (besides telling somneone)
<Riddell> file a bug complete with reasons why it's needed and reasons why it won't cause more bugs
<Riddell> them poke #ubuntu-motu
<Riddell> oh and say that you've compiled and tested it
<Riddell> s/them/then/
<SourBlue> okay got that 
<sgclark> Riddell: kdevelop backport in my ppa https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu
<Riddell> ooh!
<Riddell> still compiling..
<Riddell> sgclark: get someone to test it then if it all works copy it over to kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<sgclark> I don't have a trusty machine, only chroot
<Riddell> chroot is usually good enough for testing an application, you can still run X apps if you set xhost +  on the real system
<sgclark> but yeah it needs testing if anyone does...
<Riddell> oh and mount -t none -o bind /dev chroot/dev
<Riddell> oh and mount -t none -o bind /tmp chroot/tmp (and /proc)
<sgclark> ok, I will test it.
<tsimpson> schroot makes that easier
<sgclark> Riddell: anything else that needs doing?
<Riddell> sgclark: the new Plasma 5 beta will need packaged but that'll need fiddling with the scripts to use git instead of bzr
<Riddell> sgclark: but I know that kwayland is new and needs packaged
<Riddell> sgclark: and breeze can be compiled for qt4 as well as qt 5 now
<Riddell> not sure how best to handle that, you can compile it twice in one source which gets messy or just duplicate the source which is probably easier but needs scripts to handle it
<Riddell> ScottK: have you seen this? http://thp.io/2011/pyotherside/  it's just what the world needs, yet another python qt binding!
<ScottK> I have.
<ScottK> I'm ignoring it.
<Riddell> whatever were they thinking
<ScottK> They do a Ruby bindings thing too.
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> In fairness, Phil is not the most collaborative guy in the world.  There may be a reasonable reason.
<Riddell> yeah he likes to run it as his business which stop it being very openly developed
<ScottK> OTOH, he's generally very responsive and I only recall one time I really disagreed with what he decided.
<Riddell> yep
<Pali> Riddell: kde 4.14 packages for precise are in my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-backports/
<Riddell> Pali: wow, awesome thanks :)
<Riddell> Pali: so needs tested and then copied over to kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Riddell> Pali: I take it you've tested it for you?
<Riddell> !testers | kde sc 4.14 on precise from https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-backports/
<Pali> there are some which failed, because of lot of new dependences and some because of c++11 (which is not in precise gcc)
<Pali> now I'm using new packages
<Pali> only few hours ago was kate compiled
<Riddell> Pali: I'm off home but I'll try to test and copy it over tomorrow
<Pali> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: kdevelop backport in my ppa https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu\
<soee> Riddell: ping
<soee> sgclark: the 4.14.1 packages are relesed for 14.04 ?
<soee> hmm activities plugins list (in system settings) shows that Global Shortcuts plugin for activities is enabled, though no shortcuts are available.. strange
#kubuntu-devel 2014-09-30
<ScottK> Now that mesa 10.3 went in, we should add a release note that kwin/display affects bugs should not be reported upstream.
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * Riddell does the 4.14.1 in utopic dance
<Riddell> and kf5 5.2.0 nearly in
<Riddell> jings that was more effort than it should have been
<Riddell> SourBlue: you say the plasma5 image isn't fixed? :(
<Riddell> I really wish I had time to care about Jung-Kyu Park's issue of korean fonts, but it just hasn't reached the top of my todo list yet :(
<SourBlue> Riddell: I don't think it is
<SourBlue> dind't work for me but the sddm.conf isn't changed at all
<SourBlue> btw. my desktop starts on tty8 and tty7 stays the same
<Riddell> foo
<apachelogger> you'll want to make sure that plymouth has quit by the time sddm tries to start, otherwise it will probably not be able to use tty7
<SourBlue> someone said it's a vm problem do you know something about that?
<SourBlue> vm only*
<apachelogger> vbox?
<Riddell> needs testing on real hardware
<apachelogger> do not bother with vbox
<apachelogger> use kvm or real hardware or vmware
<apachelogger> vbox is just always broken beyond comprehension before release
<SourBlue> I mean Virtual Machines
<apachelogger> well, *always broken
<SourBlue> I use VirtualBox
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> don't use it :P
<apachelogger> it's rubbish
 * SourBlue thinks about what he just said
 * SourBlue gets that vbox and VirtualBox are the same
 * apachelogger killed kubunt-ci jenkins by trying to make it produce a graph  -.-
<SourBlue> does vmware run under linux?
<SourBlue> or you tell me how to use kvm :D
<Riddell> tell me too please, I've not worked it out
<apachelogger> http://blog.liw.fi/posts/kvm-for-ubuntu-iso-testing/
<soee> Riddell: one user on g+ asked about 4.14.1 2 days ago, they are in 14.10 but how about 14.04 ?
<SourBlue> apachelogger, thank you that works!
<SourBlue> Live Session still not working but the vm is running :D
 * SourBlue uninstalls VBox
<Riddell> soee: I honestly don't know but I'll find out today
<soee> Riddell: the only thing i want to know atm is if it is or not available for 14.04 :)
<soee> im on 14.10 so dont know about 14.04
<SourBlue> soee: if what is available?
<Riddell> soee: seems like it hasn't been packaged at all
<Riddell> yeah, on to do list then
<soee> Riddell: ok thank you
<soee> SourBlue: i was asking about 4.14.1 packages for 14.04
<SourBlue> Do you know whats the difference between "apt" and "apt-get"?
<debfx> SourBlue: man apt
<debfx> "DIFFERENCES TO APT-GET"
<SourBlue> Thank you!
<Riddell> apt is new and shiny, all the cool kids use it
<Riddell> but I get confused when I want to do something that isn't available in apt and I need to go back to apt-foo
 * SourBlue is a cool kid
<Riddell> :)
<Pali> Riddell: just to note that I applied these changes for backporting 4.14 to precise: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pali/+junk/kubuntu-automation/revision/438
<Riddell> thanks Pali, I'll get to it in a bit
<Pali> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: nm-qt is still in bzr?
<apachelogger> ah, no found it
<apachelogger> curious
<Riddell> ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's not a plasma thing is it?
<Riddell> half plasma, libnm-qt and libmm-qt want to become frameworks but are plasma for now, plasma-nm will probably stay as part of plasma releases
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> this reminds me of my concern on what happens to the git repos if a thing changes affinity from plasma to frameworks :S
<Riddell> debian git?  we ssh in and do mv plasma/foo frameworks/foo
<apachelogger> but then people need to update their remotes
<apachelogger> it's fishy I say
<Riddell> I'm sure we can just tell any packagers to do a fresh clone
<apachelogger> changing remotes is faster
<apachelogger> it still requires one to do it
<apachelogger> pointless work if you ask me
<sgclark> morning
<soee> hiho sgclark
<soee> its 13:22 :D
<sgclark> hehe 4:22  am here
<SourBlue> soee: are you german?
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sgclark> hiyas
<BluesKaj> hi sgclark
<BluesKaj> was about try plasma5 again , but read the email from valorie ...oops still not ready
<soee> what is not ready ?
<BluesKaj> plasma5
<soee> BluesKaj: yes but what exactly ? :)
<BluesKaj> soee, http://paste.kde.org/ppyw6rujb
<apachelogger> #unsupportedinstallmethod
<sgclark> hmm, yeah that is sddm , however, it was fixed, not sure why it would happen
<sgclark> now
<apachelogger> I think that is more than sddm to be honest
<apachelogger> the entire add-ppa-get-things thing is not exactly thought through
<sgclark> yeah sddm and plasma-framework broken caused it for me, but was fixed, so unless she is pulling in old packages somehow
<sgclark> anyway, plasma5 working fine for me
<apachelogger> it would for valorie if someone where to like document how to do this
<apachelogger> or well, not make it fail when one does not do everything right
<soee> BluesKaj: ah no idea, i have Plasma 5 installed in my dell since 3 or more months
<soee> works fine for me
<BluesKaj> not here , caused all kinds of troubles, no run comand/krunner, links , widgets etc and the icons/look wasn't to my taste and there were no alternatives to the breeze theme at the time
<BluesKaj> maybe it's better now lookwise
<apachelogger> maybe you should report bugs instead of whining
<BluesKaj> whoa :)  , too many bugs to be useful apachelogger
<apachelogger> nothing is ever going to change then.
<sgclark> we cannot fix what we are not aware of
<BluesKaj> ok < i won't mention plasma5 again, since I have no desire to use it anyway
<Riddell> meh, sddm will be the end of us
<Riddell> I always said it
<apachelogger> nono I said it :P
<kbroulik> Mirv: ping
<soee> BluesKaj: i like where P5 is going, im waiting for 5.1 that is going to be released september i think
<soee> you should give it a try then if current version is not enough :)
<BluesKaj> soee, are thee any other themes besides the default breeze available?
<BluesKaj> there
<soee> when it comes to themes, 98% of the time is see only panel so the default is enough, no need to change it :)
<Riddell> soee: I'm releasing the beta today
<soee> BluesKaj: i think all/most from plasma 4 should be compatible
<soee> Riddell: 5.1 ? :o
<kbroulik> soee: you cannot use plasma 4 widgets in 5 because the architecture is completely different
<kbroulik> soee: yes 5.1 :) 
<soee> kbroulik: but we are talkign about themes - tehy do not work ? i think i read somewhere they will
<Riddell> so	yes
<kbroulik> ah, sorry then
<kbroulik> theoretically the themes should work but in practise that wasn't really looked after. Air for example sorta works but everything different from 4 (like systray) is broken
<kbroulik> but then Breeze has a light and dark version :P
<soee> yeah thats what im saying :) the 2 default breeze are enough for me atleast :)
<soee> though i prefere dark one
<soee> *theme -.-
<kbroulik> I think ivan or so was porting his dark theme
<soee> yup
<soee> did he finished activities switcher alrfeady ?
<soee> i think he said it will be in 5.1
<Mirv> kbroulik: pong
<kbroulik> Mirv: I'm having trouble with touch input on Qt 5.3 (which is shipped by 14.10) and I was told you were the person responsible for Qt stuff on kubuntu  :)
<Mirv> kbroulik: sure, I've been packaging it. what kind of touch problem you have?
<kbroulik> taps are not registered in Qt5-based applications. I can scroll in listviews (using two fingers) but taps are not detected. the cursor moves and the button hovers but is not actually pressed
<kbroulik> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/88361/ ← and in 5.3.2 I verified it works
<Mirv> kbroulik: interestingly, we already have an earlier version of that patch in our 5.3.0 packages
<kbroulik> interesting indeed. very very very rarely a tap is registered by eg. Plasma's panel but other than that it doesn't work
<kbroulik> funnily scrolling through system settings using two fingers works
<Mirv> kbroulik: can you file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src and I can see what I can do. it's too close to the release so 5.3.2 will only land in the beginning of 15.04 dev cycle.
<kbroulik> and also moving windows around or triggering screen edges (but then I think KWin is using lowlevel mouse detection rather than Qt's input)
<kbroulik> running an app QT_XCB_DEBUG_XINPUT_DEVICES=1 shows that touch is indeed registered. But I will file a bug report once I am home (where that touchscreen is)
<kbroulik> thanks for your patience Mirv :)
<Mirv> :) thanks for reporting bugs
<soee> Riddell: ping me ater @night when you will put 5.1beta into some ppa, i could test it :)
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you sure kdesu is fixeD?
<Riddell> apachelogger: well kdesu is, .desktop files with X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true not so much
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1375786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1375786 in Kubuntu PPA "kdesu more broken" [High,Confirmed]
<Riddell> yep
 * Riddell cheers the liberation of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html from anything KDE
<Riddell> Pali: two override errors http://paste.kde.org/pzgwo55a6
<Riddell> Pali: those need the breaks/replaces adjusted
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm dropping a patch in kdoctools, which branch do I want to do it in?
<apachelogger> master if it is applicable to 5.2
<apachelogger> you then want to checkout kubuntu_unstable and git merge master and then push both branches
<Riddell> groovy
<gomek> hello
<Riddell> oh, he left
<sgclark> Riddell: since I am clueless on the new git workflow, any interest in me backporting 4.14.1 to trusty?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah that would be cool
<soee> Riddell: hows the 5.1beta ?
<Riddell> still in upstream mode
<Riddell> tagging and announcing, not yet done the kubuntu packages (cos I'm was still catching up on kf5 and previous plasma today)
<Riddell> so mañana as we say in spain
<soee> ;D
<ScottK> mañana is always a convenient deadline.
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> yep, in scotland we just don't have anything with such enthusiasm
<valorie> apachelogger: I did exactly as you suggested!
<valorie> how is that "#unsupportedinstallmethod"?
<valorie> I guess I just need to use the neon5 environment on this laptop to report bugs
<valorie> because SDDM still not installing cleanly is the problem, I guess?
<valorie> or just go whole-hog and install from the plasma5 iso
 * jussi waves
<jussi> and thinks australian keyboards now feel strange
<claydoh> valorie: I run olasma 5 from the plsma 5 iso, but only had any serious issues when I decided to get some fresher crack from the Staging ppa :o
<claydoh> haven't tried upgrading after  normal install yet, will try that on my "new" laptop when it arrives
<valorie> the staging ppa killed networking, was the biggest problem
<valorie> I've not been able to get the nice lil applet back
<claydoh> never had that myelf, just some broken packages for a couple days
<valorie> had to use nmcli to connect to my wireless
 * claydoh is inordinately lucky with installs and upgrades, it seems
<claydoh> Just can't have desktop effects on when using Chrome
<jussi> oh wow, its claydoh! hello old man! 
<claydoh> jussi: howdy ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-01
<soee> good morning
<jussi> hi soee
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> valorie: it's unsupported because no dev ever done it
<apachelogger> we just pretend like it should work
<apachelogger> you know, the way we deal with bug reports as well
<apachelogger> :S
<valorie> which is why I tried it!
<valorie> and wrote to the list about it
<valorie> just about to work on that laptop again
<apachelogger> which I greatly appreciate until devs start doing exactly that thing on a semi-regular basis it won't work though
<valorie> maybe I should hit amazon and order some more usb keys
<valorie> sorry it took me so long
<valorie> woah, you can get a 1 GB for 71 cents
<valorie> weeeeeee, logging in from plasma5 konvi
<valorie> this is awesomely cool
<soee> konvi ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tsdgeos> valorie: naming!
<tsdgeos> KF5 konvi
<tsdgeos> not Plasma5 konvi
<Riddell> valorie: I'm a bit confused by your install report, is everything fixed? do you know what caused the problems?
<Riddell> Pali: did you see my testing report of yesterday?
<Riddell> hmm, anyone a git equivalent of bzr-buildpackage ?
 * Riddell finds https://wiki.debian.org/PackagingWithGit
<SourBlue> Hei guys, do you know where I can get an example config for a apt repository (maybe an official kubuntu/ubuntu repo)
<Riddell> SourBlue: I'm not sure what you mean
<Riddell> configuring what?
<SourBlue> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=mirrorer/reprepro.git;a=blob_plain;f=docs/short-howto;hb=HEAD
<Riddell> well that seems to describe settings up an apt repository if that's what you want to do
<Riddell> we don't tend to have a need to do that as we juse use launchpad PPAs
<SourBlue> I need one for work
<yofel> SourBlue: see https://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository#reprepro_for_new_packages for a howto
<Riddell> I think I've used mini-dinstall when I've done it before
<lordievader> SourBlue: This one [1] is also usefull, prevents the authentication errors. https://wiki.debian.org/SettingUpSignedAptRepositoryWithReprepro
<SourBlue> That looks promising thank you!
<SourBlue> did someone find a solution for the sddm problem?
<Pali> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-backports/+sourcepub/4449433/+listing-archive-extra
<Pali> I added Breaks and Replaces
<Pali> but I'm using my own version of kdepim so I cannot test it on my machine if kdepim is working correctly...
<Pali> so reason why I did not see this problem
<Riddell> Pali: I just tested the install in a virtual machine
<alvin> Backports for 4.14.0? Careful there. IMAP may break in kmail when used with a courier server. It's supposedly fixed in 4.14.1
<Riddell> Pali: ↑
<Pali> ok, so wait for 4.14.1?
<Pali> when packages for trusty will be in ppa, I can start that kubuntu-automation script for repacking them for precise
<Riddell> sgclark said she'd start on that, not heard from her today
<Riddell> Pali: but of course you can start on it too if you want to become an elite kubuntu ninja :)
<SourBlue> We don't have a Script that helps / automates repackaging?
<Riddell> SourBlue: we have lots, what scenario were you thinking of
<Riddell> most are in bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> where, for example, I just finished porting kubuntu-initial-upload to use debian git where we've just moved our plasma 5 packaging
<Riddell> to backport we have kubuntu-batch-backport
<SourBlue> What?
<SourBlue> scenario?
<Riddell> new release of plasma 5 from kde? kubuntu-initial-upload to update the changelogs and throw into the next-staging PPA
<Riddell> then I set up kubuntu-ppa-build-status on the web server to show us an overview of what's built and what's broken
<Riddell> then we fix bits as needed
<Riddell> kubuntu-archive-upload is the script to ready it for upload to ubuntu
<Riddell> and kubuntu-batch-backport if you want to backport to kubuntu-ppa/backports or wherever
<SourBlue> ah okay i get it now
<Riddell> so blue http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.0.95_utopic.html
<Riddell> and notes are kept on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks
<Riddell> although they're a bit messy now and the kubuntu-automation scripts have precious little documentation
<Riddell> all linked from http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<SourBlue> What does blue mean?
<Riddell> waiting to be built
<Riddell> I just uploaded all of plasma 4.0.95 to kubuntu-ppa/next-staging PPA and launchpad will built it
<Riddell> except they seem to have the wrong version of extra-cmake-modules so it's wanting on that to appear
<Riddell> I'll change the version in build-depends as that version doesn't exist yet
<Riddell> and there's new tars that needs whole new packages being made
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer: someone can probably turn off the sddm-kcm in blue-shell now, it's failing and we have a real release in next ppa
<Riddell> first build failures/fixes needed incoming! http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.0.95_utopic.html
<Riddell> hmm, breeze translations? in the breeze metapackage or in the breeze .deb they're related to? breeze_style_config.mo and kde-style-breeze
<Riddell> breeze-qt4 uploaded but it fails, a task for tomorrow
<Riddell> time to wander oof, adios todo
<soee> ding dong :)
<soee> hows teh plasma5.1 b2 ? ?
 * BluesKaj waits for a response to soee's question :)
<soee> oh its b1 not b2 right ?
<waddlesplash> ok, another bug for ya
<waddlesplash> on KDE Plasma 5 Kubuntu, plugging in headphones does not mute speakers
<waddlesplash> "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec\#* | grep Codec" outputs "Codec: Realtek ALC889"
<waddlesplash> (by not muting speakers, I mean that identical sound comes out of the speakers and the headphones)
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: is kmix running?
<waddlesplash> kdeuser56: indeed it is, I have it open right now
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: which application produces the sound?
<waddlesplash> kdeuser56: any application, KMix's own sound dings come out both for example
<waddlesplash> I can play stuff in VLC or Firefox or Flash Player and it'll come out everywhere
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: and that does not happen on the other utopic iso?
<waddlesplash> kdeuser56: Did not try. It doesn't happen on Windows with the proprietary Realtek drivers
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: hm. would be great if you tested it with the other utopic iso: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<waddlesplash> why would that change anything?
<waddlesplash> isn't the Alsa/Pulseaudio versions the same?
<waddlesplash> I don't see why this is a KMix problem...
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: yeah exactly. but plasma5 is not there
<waddlesplash> So? And KMix is the KDE4 version anyway
<waddlesplash> (Kmix 4.5 using KDE Platform 4.14)
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: hm okay ... then it as nothing to do with plasma 5
<waddlesplash> yep
<waddlesplash> so far the only differences between the v4 ISO and v5 ISO are that this one has Plasma Workspace v5
<waddlesplash> and KSysguard is v5
<waddlesplash> all the other apps are v4
<waddlesplash> well, ok, KWin too
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: this problem is specific to your hardware then. I am using utopic too
<waddlesplash> ok
<waddlesplash> wierd, because this did not happen on 14.04
<waddlesplash> and I didn't change my hardware since then
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: I would not be sure on the changes you listed. There are A LOT more changes between the isos
<waddlesplash> themes, etc. yes.
<waddlesplash> but the base kernel/compiler/drivers/etc. are all the same
<waddlesplash> no idea what's going on
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: if I were you I'd test with a normal utopic iso and then try to report a bug
<waddlesplash> AlsaMixer detecs the headphones
<waddlesplash> kdeuser56: well, I installed it
<waddlesplash> so, not so easy
<waddlesplash> kdeuser56: well, AlsaMixer detecs my headphone jack and can modify the volume independently of the speaker output
<waddlesplash> not sure what the issue is then
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: in fact kmix may have a lot to do with sound ... try it ... kill kmix and see whats left of your soundoutput
<waddlesplash> kdeuser56: "killall kmix" and everything still plays
<waddlesplash> still can modify volumes via alsamixer
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: weird
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: okay that it back ... not weird
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: seems I ran in a problem last time i tried
<waddlesplash> You don't know much about the KMix<->ALSA stuff do you?
<waddlesplash> because, I know enough to know that KMix is just a GUI
<waddlesplash> and really not much else
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: its a gui yes, but one that has the power to mess around
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: (the backend)
<waddlesplash> so? still can't do everything
<waddlesplash> nothing relies on it but other KDE apps really
<kdeuser56> waddlesplash: I am not saying I know much about alsa etc. I was just trying to make suggestions and to rule out all possible causes
<waddlesplash> yeah, already did that
<waddlesplash> thanks for your help tho
<waddlesplash> maybe Riddell can shed some light on this, if not, I suppose it's not hard to unplug the speakers when I want to use headphones
<waddlesplash> which is not that often
<valorie> Riddell: sorry, I was probably incoherent with sleep deprivation + joy at finally getting a ... mostly working install
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-02
<MichaelP> 14.10 had some problems on update... qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin not being installed... Had to install by it self
<waddlesplash> yes
<waddlesplash> well, apt-get install -f worked
<MichaelP> funny how one package can cause so many problems...
<valorie> the longer the name (and sometimes shorter the name...) the more trouble it can cause
<MichaelP> now it done setting up... reboot see if eveything works
<valorie> but anything with 'org-kde' in the name is gonna be sort of important
<MichaelP> yeah
 * valorie boots into neon5 for some testing
<MichaelP> that qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin ... was problem dophin not seeimg my usb drive... now it there.... now plug tv back in.. see if it gets full screen... it was only giving panel on 1/2 the screen size
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you come up with a good short name for gpl+ev licence?
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> it's sgclark!
<sgclark> :)
<Riddell> it must be pre-morning for you
<sgclark> so is there a git version of bzr-buildpackage-ppa? or how does this work now?
<sgclark> hehe yeah
<sgclark> 2:18 am but I went to bed early, so it's good.
<Riddell> sgclark: I just made one yesterday in kubuntu-automation scripts
<Riddell> git-buildpackage-ppa
<Riddell> sgclark: what are you looking to package?
<sgclark> cool thanks
<sgclark> I was going to help with plasma if it is still needed
<Riddell> yep, let me write up on the notes page where I'm at
<Riddell> sgclark: how's 14.04.1 in trusty?
<sgclark> was done, let me double check
<sgclark> yep, Riddell: green minus one active depend, but we dropped active
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks Plasma 5.0.95 updated
<Riddell> sgclark: great, I'll copy over to ~kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sgclark> ty, will start on plasma
<Riddell> what we don't have is an equivalent of knextbzr
<Riddell> knextgit should clone then checkout the right branch
<Riddell> oh and be written in python, just to watch harald squirm :)
<sgclark> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: I had multiple suggestions in debian-qt-kde :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: hottest contenders IMHO are 'GPL-KDEeV' or 'GPL-2 or GPL-3 or GPL-KDEeV'
<apachelogger> personally I would go with former because IIRC from a spec POV both versions are $random as as such are not considered a standard license
<Riddell> groovy, GPL-KDEeV it is
<sgclark> interesting, Riddell: kio-extras depends on a function added to kio in 5.3.0, which afaik has not been released has it?
<Riddell> sgclark: aah fooey :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you adjusting master to fix the lintians?
<Riddell> sgclark: kwin will be the same, we may need to skip over those ones for now
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: sorry that's my upstream-hat-on fault
<sgclark> np
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm adjusting kubuntu_utopic_next
<Riddell> of plasma packages
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<apachelogger> going to get merges going against that then
 * apachelogger actually wonders how to best automate merges from multiple different branches
<apachelogger> Riddell: which repo already has a next branch?
<apachelogger> or perhaps the question is... why do I look at repos and they have none? ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: all the plasma ones do
 * sgclark is very confused
<apachelogger> hm
<sgclark> master does not match this kubuntu_utopic_next, is that right?
<apachelogger> Riddell: computer says no
<Riddell> sgclark: right, I'm working with kubuntu_utopic_next
<sgclark> which alos does not match what is in ppa
<Riddell> kubuntu_utopic_next should match ppa
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: something is weird in jenkins
<apachelogger> nevermind me
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hiyas
<soee> hiho
<soee> sgclark: working on P5.1b ?
<BluesKaj> what's new today, sgclark?
<sgclark> well, trying
<sgclark> Riddell: I need a git for dummies. I can't seem to push to a branch. I only have experience with working with master. and nothing is working
<soee> iv seen several pacvkages faild to build in staging
<soee> git push -u origin development :D
<soee> this is how i push my PHP code to devel branch -.-
<sgclark> Riddell: also that git-buildpackage-ppa is erroring with missing files and debsign wants your key. Not sure what is wrong there, this is a new desktop, perhaps I missed a config setting somewhere
<sgclark> soee: not sure how far I will get, some packages depend on frameworks 5.3.0 which doesn't exist yet.
<soee> sgclark: 5.3.0 was not released ort just dont get into Kubuntu ?
<Riddell> sgclark: got this in ~/.gitconfig ? http://paste.kde.org/pemfrk8wi
<Riddell> and can you ssh in ?
<Riddell> (with the right username)
<sgclark> soee: tried your command, still get everything up to date, yet git diff says otherwise
<Riddell> don't run soee's command that uses a different branch name
<Riddell> sgclark: can you ssh jriddell-guest@git.debian.org ?
<Riddell> and run  group  it should tell you   jriddell-guest pkg-kde scm_pkg-kd
<sgclark> I used kubunut_utopic_next
<soee> sgclark: mine was example how i work with git but my personal codes, this has nothign to do with yours
<BluesKaj> will KF5 and plasma5  remain optional in the 14.10 official release?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes I can ssh in
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok, thanks
<sgclark> group: command not found
<Riddell> sgclark: groups
<sgclark> sgclark-guest pkg-kde scm_pkg-kde scm_sepwatch
<Riddell> scm_sepwatch ? elite!
<Riddell> anyway that looks fine
<Riddell> sgclark: got ~/.gitconfig set up ?
<sgclark> yeah that is set
<Riddell> sgclark: groovy, so you have a branch?
<Riddell> well a git repo clone ?
<sgclark> git clone debian:plasma/libksysguard
<sgclark> git checkout kubuntu_utopic_next
<Riddell> looking good
<Riddell> you've made a commit ?
<sgclark> git diff shows my changes, but all push attempts says up to date.. so what is the push command?
<sgclark> commit... lol duh, thanks
<Riddell> commit is a two stage process in git too
<Riddell> git add mychangedfile
<Riddell> git commit -m "change mychangedfile"
<Riddell> or you can go  git commit -a  to commit all modified files
<Riddell> git log  to check it's been commmitted
<Riddell> then   git push  should do the right thing to send it to git.debian.org 
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> 99% of the time you want debcommit or debcommit -a
<apachelogger> that is to say, if you do not use debcommit you'll get in a world of trouble with both debian and me
<apachelogger> rule of thumb: did the changelog change? -> use debcommit
<sgclark> ugh
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the difference?
<sgclark> well too late for this one. noted for next time
<apachelogger> debcommit will use what you wrote in debian/changelog
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I copy and pasted lol, debcommit sounds easier
<apachelogger> *nod*
<sgclark> now onto a debsign problem...
<apachelogger> also when tagging I suppose everyone has to use debcommit to get the tags right
<apachelogger> I did definitely see weird perl rejections hooks on the server side
<apachelogger> oh yeah
<Riddell> >cat ~/.devscripts 
<Riddell> DEBSIGN_KEYID=jriddell@ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there's a gigantic perl git hook on the server that does all sorts of weird shit :P
<Riddell> sgclark: set that for your e-mail, otherwise it'll use whatever is in the latest debian/changelog
<apachelogger> I didn't understand half the code
<apachelogger> so I :q!
<sgclark> did not exist. fixed, thanks
<Riddell> sgclark: and I also get lots of "dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file" on running git-buildpackage, but I ignore them and it seems to be ok
<apachelogger> sgclark: you could also define -kID or -kYourName or -kPartOfYourNameAssumingNoneElseInTheKeyringHasThatName
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage -s -kSitter is what I do, mind you I do have multiple keys for different purposes, so I kinda have to be explicit ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: git-buildpackage seems to prefer you to have one of those weird branches with the upstream source in the branch too so I'm guessing this is just a bug from that preference
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: you can make it not do that
<apachelogger> unfortunately I lost my zsh_history for some reason
<apachelogger> so I cannot tell you what pile of arguments you need to make it behave as bzr buildpackage
<apachelogger> somthing to figure out on a rainy afternoon I suppose
<Riddell> "git-buildpackage", "--git-ignore-branch", "--git-no-create-orig", "--git-ignore-new", "-S"   is what git-buildpackage-ppa uses
<apachelogger> nah, that sounds more liberal than what I had
<Riddell> you republican you, go back to the NRA
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> it's important
<apachelogger> if the stuff is too liberal it will take dirty bits from the repo, and we most certainly don't want uncommited nonesense in an upload
<apachelogger> so caution is very much of use here
<apachelogger> going to attempt a CI automerge rollout
<sgclark> ok, almost 3 hours later.. one package done heh
<Riddell> yay!
<sgclark> lol
<apachelogger> what does need doing anyway?
<Riddell> plasma 5.0.95
<apachelogger> AFAIK only breeze and kwin and maybe ksysguard should make problems
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, but it's been mostly CId
<sgclark> hmm, I think we are stuck on the 5.3.0 frameworks issue?
<apachelogger> there shouldn't be any big issues
<Riddell> two new packages
<apachelogger> oh yeah, the frameworks bit in kwin probably is a biggy
<Riddell> some new translations
<Riddell> and kwin depending on frameworks 5.3
<sgclark> kio-extras as well
<Riddell> I don't suppose we can only update to the git versions of the required frameworks?
<Riddell> the problem with this issue is it may end up with plasma schedule moving forward two weeks which means it can't be included in kubuntu
<Riddell> hi shevron 
<shevron> hi Riddel
<shadeslayer> why does frameworkintegration dep on oxygen?
<shadeslayer> a build dep that is
<shadeslayer> makes ENOSENSE
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> blame shows me
<shadeslayer> ok, no, I just moved things around
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ changelog mentions you 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: a90ac25f803889b75b7f7029baf9b3b611a77300
<shadeslayer> and the actual runtime dep is missing ofcourse
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not sure, check it builds without and remove if you want
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/186046131/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.frameworkintegration_5.2.0-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> :p
<shadeslayer> it doesn't actually find oxygen
<Riddell> hmm, that looks wrong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's the policy to update changelogs in debian ?
<apachelogger> there is none
<shadeslayer> so .. uh ..
<apachelogger> what policy are you looking for anyway?
<apachelogger> you make a change, you put it into changelog
<apachelogger> unless it's kubuntu_unstable then you don't put it in a changelog because it currently makes things explode xD
 * apachelogger is slightly scared of deploying the automerge change
<Riddell> groovy, kio from git seems to compile and that makes kio-extras happy
<Riddell> sgclark: 4.14.1 in kubuntu-ppa/backports tried on an ec2 and all installs and runs
<Riddell> Pali: you may want to backport that to precise now ↑
<sgclark> yay
<tazz> o/
<alvin> yay
<Riddell> who was saying there were questions on google+ ?
<Riddell> soee: you were? where about were those g+ queries?
<soee> Riddell: what questions ?
<soee> 4.14..1 ?
<Riddell> soee: yeah
<soee> Riddell: https://plus.google.com/110534757969145694671/posts/MMTeiYCudY4
<Riddell> g+ really confuses me, we have a Kubuntu page, and that is a related Kubuntu community?
<soee> Riddell: i think this is the officail community page
<soee> it is created by Kubuntu user
<Riddell> mm I see, not very obvious at all
 * sgclark blogs..
<Riddell> sgclark: you should probably also put 4.14.1 on kubuntu.org and slap it onto social media bits
<sgclark> ok
<soee> well it sthe only one im using actively on g+
<sgclark> Riddell: g+, facebook done. I can't access twitter, you sent me the encrypted password, but failed to give me your key lol
<Riddell> sgclark: it uses your key!
<Riddell> you're not getting my private key, it's my precious
<sgclark> hmm, it says unable to decrypt
<sgclark> right, public key I think
<SourBlue> aaah encryption :D
<SourBlue> do you guys know a good gui to manage sql databases?
<alvin> SourBlue: SQL Squirrel ( http://www.squirrelsql.org/ )
<alvin> That's what I'm using on Kubuntu. There's no package though.
<SourBlue> Thank you
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all of these http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma have the wrong maintainer
<shadeslayer> should be : Maintainer: Debian/Kubuntu Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org>
 * shadeslayer will fix
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah I noticed that earlier, thanks for fixing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: also wrong Vcs fields
<shadeslayer> mhm
<alvin> Ah, there's my mail again. Thanks people.
<apachelogger> Riddell: breeze-qt4 has neither kubuntu_unstable nor kubuntu_utopic_next branches
<Riddell> apachelogger: sorted
<sgclark> Riddell: seems we stuck at the frameworks version problem, did you decide what to do?
<Riddell> thowing up a git snapshot of kio now
<Riddell> sgclark: do you know what else kwin wants?
<sgclark> no clue, didn't look after you said it will have same problem
<sgclark> Riddell: kf5config, kf5configwidgets, kf5coreaddons, kf5crash, kf5globalaccel, kf5i18n, kf5init, kf5notifications, kf5service, and and good grief, pretty all of frameworks
<sgclark> kf5plasma, kf5widgetaddons, kf5windowsystem
<Riddell> wibble
<Mamarok> Riddell: you will like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YBumQHPAeU
<Riddell> aah at last we can parody the posh boys in government, maybe that'll bring down the state
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your cmake expertese is needed in libksysguard which installs a dbus file for kauth into /usr/etc
<shadeslayer> moment
<sgclark> Riddell: I have to leave for one hour, please ping me if there are things that need doing when I get back.
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> looks like kwin just needs kwindowsystem updated so I'll throw up a git snapshot of that too
<apachelogger> ehm, why don't we not ship kwin beta?
<Riddell> we need to package it now to get the kubuntu-plasma5 image in a workable state, otherwise there's bugs I won't be able to fix
<apachelogger> Riddell: does plasmashell require the new kwin?
<Riddell> dunno, probably not
<apachelogger> why would we need to spend time on making the beta kwin build then?
<apachelogger> could just as well go with stable kwin and bump kwin once kf5 is out
<Riddell> who knows what bugs might not be uncovered by that, there's a reason we have betas, unlike frameworks we are not perfect in plasma land
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll argue that the plasma team should make sure things build with released stuff then
<Riddell> if I see the plasma release manager I'll be sure to tell him
<apachelogger> this way every distro gets to spend their own silly effort on making it build
<Riddell> E: kinfocenter source: no-human-maintainers  eh?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lintian doesn't like that you've taken away the humans
<Riddell> "The Maintainer address for this package is a mailing list and there are no Uploaders listed. Team-maintained packages must list the human maintainers in the Uploaders field."
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah yeah, I guess it's complaining about Maintainers
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind fixing that?
<Riddell> meh whatever, I'll override it in kubuntu-automation
<shadeslayer> also, apachelogger is going to come at me with a club now
<shadeslayer> because I probably made all of his ci red
<Riddell> uh oh
 * shadeslayer hides
<apachelogger> yellow
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> indeed red
<apachelogger> cool beans
<apachelogger> someone fix it
<Antisound_> hi guys!
<Antisound_> Is it possible to install the Plasma 5.1 beta already?
<Riddell> hi Antisound, nope we're still packaging it, helpers welcomed http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.0.95_utopic.html
<Antisound_> Riddell: how can I help
<Antisound_> ?
<Riddell> Antisound_: become an elite kubuntu ninja and fix the packages :)
<Antisound_> Riddell: sounds like hard work ;-)
<Riddell> hard but rewarded with free hugs and irn bru
<Riddell> testers and bugfixers also needed
<Antisound_> Riddell: how much time is estimated for the packaging?
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I am back, what else needs doing?
<Riddell> Antisound_: plasma 5.1 beta I hope to get done by tomorrow
<Antisound_> Riddell: ok. Thx!
<Riddell> sgclark: just libnm-qt needs a copyright file fix
<Antisound_> Riddell: i would love to help but i think i'm not such a "geek"  ;-)
<Riddell> then it's waiting on kwin to compile to unblock the rest
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: how are we fixing the space error?
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm using GPL-KDEeV or LGPL-KDEeV
<sgclark> ok sounds good
<Riddell> which seems to appease the lintian gods
<Riddell> ** community council meeting in 1 hour 15min
<sgclark> that isn't me right?
<sgclark> Riddell: something is not right about libmm-qt. I noticed the fix was already in git, but not in ppa, I tried to build and put ppa2 up but it complains that orig.tar does not match
<shadeslayer> most interesting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwalletmanager/+bug/1309955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309955 in kwalletmanager (Ubuntu) "kwalletd appears in the system monitor as "zombie"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> isn't the CC meeting now?
<valorie> according to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/ it is, but nobody is there
<shadeslayer> do you guys want me around?
<shadeslayer> because I wanted to leave in 20 minutes
<valorie> finally starting
<valorie> would be good to have you for a few mins at least, shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> where is it?
<valorie> #ubuntu-meeting - everyone is welcome to attend
<shadeslayer> valorie: ping me when our turn comes? :p
<valorie> sure
<Riddell> ** community council meeting now apparantly
<shadeslayer> I'm off to home
<shadeslayer> cya tomorriow
<soee> hiho
<soee> i see 7 packages fail to build on amd4
<snele> guys I just want to remind you that this important bug is still not fixed 
<snele> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1322968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1322968 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Changing country leads to invalid locale" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snele> for example I was having some hieroglifs instead of serbian letters šđčćž . had to manually fix it
<snele> I think it is important because 14.04 is LTS :)
<snele> and who to ping about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1369673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369673 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice kde file dialog integration broken (not working) in 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> shadeslayer: :(
<valorie> ...
 * Riddell hand waves and ignores someone trying to restrict our community
<Riddell> can I get on the CC now?
<valorie>  http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2014/ubuntu-meeting.2014-10-02-17.13.moin.txt
<valorie> good idea, Riddell
<valorie> moar committees!
<sgclark> hehe
<Riddell> hmm, got to wait until 2015-11-14 before I can stand on it
<valorie> they might actually DO something though
<sgclark> I do find it odd that we are few that have the concerns
<valorie> which would be good
<genii> It was pretty interesting to be a fly on the wall in #ubuntu-meeting just earlier.
<Riddell> let's have a mass Kubuntu takeover of the communitiy council next November!
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> the others are small, and don't feel that they have any power
<valorie> genii: your takeaway?
<genii> valorie: I'm still thinking about it. But basically I think if Canonical wants to flex their muscles and go after other groups using their code, they are going to have an uphill battle. Especially with public opinion.
<valorie> sure, but in the meantime, they are muddying the waters
<valorie> and that hurts us
<valorie> people stay away from areas with known bullies
<valorie> it didn't use to be like this
<valorie> they made their reputation as a champion of FLOSS
<Riddell> reputation doesn't make money alas
<valorie> now they are slowly destroying that 
<valorie> not directly
<valorie> afk for awhile
<genii> From what I've seen since I've been with *buntu, the troubles were starting pretty much around the time they wanted to go with Upstart, and it set a precedent there. 
<genii> Basically just degraded from there on
<Riddell> upstart was a pioneering project, that's all good
<Riddell> but the need for giving licence control to canonical killed it as a community project
<Riddell> and lots of others like lightdm
<Riddell> which is a bit hypocritical since qt also needs licence control
<Riddell> but then qt doesn't need a dev community, the community needs qt (as a generalisaton)
<Riddell> but the move away from gnome and to unity and also Mir is killer for a community project not to use community made software, and I'm surprised that wasn't brought up when they were talking about lack of new membership earlier
<Riddell> anyway thanks for waking up so "early" valorie :)
<genii> Yes, Mir vs Wayland put a lot of bitterness in the Canonical-Kubuntu relationship, that I could see.
 * genii makes more coffee and goes back to work
<jmux> Riddell: I'm just reading the the meeting backlog. I didn't know of the Ubuntu LiMux article before it got published, but AFAIK the LiMux Mgmt was asked if it was Ok and I guess they simply didn't realize.
<jmux> I'll just ask them, if they want to write a mail and point them to the bug.
<soee> woho 3 packages left for amd64 :)
<Riddell> thanks jmux 
<rberg> Hi all not sure if this is the correct place to report this: I found that with kde 4.14.1 on precise kde no longer suspends on laptop lip close nor is there a button on the K menu / leave, pm-suspend still works
<rberg> err not precise trusty
<soee> after todays updates ?
<rberg> yes
<soee> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> rberg: hmm, fooey
<Riddell> that'll be faffy to debug
<Riddell> solid not detecting the right thing again
<Riddell> rberg: can you report a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+filebug
<Riddell> and ping us here with it
<rberg> sure, might me a few min
<sgclark> Riddell: I keep getting rejected on libmm-qt. Someone had already fixed the issue in git but never put in pa. 
<sgclark> ppa
 * sgclark spots jriddell next to libmm-qt notes
<Riddell> yeah I put something up didn't I?
<sgclark> it never made it to the ppa
<sgclark> still at ppa1
<sgclark> but the changes are in git
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how was the meeting
 * shadeslayer is full of food
<sgclark> is there a space free version of gpl-2 + trolltech gpl exception version 1.0
<soee> sgclark: is there any chance to get 5.1b ready today ?
<sgclark> trying
<rberg> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1376895  let me know if there is any other info you folks could use. thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1376895 in Kubuntu PPA "kde 4.14.1 on Trusty does not suspend to ram on laptop lid close nor a button on K menu / Leave" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> sgclark: just make one up I guess, GPL-2 or GPL-Qt  or something
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh the usual, hand waving and talk of complexity rather than any desire to stand up for free software
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any thoughts on rberg's bug? suspend broken in 4.14.1 on trusty, have I forgotten to add in some patch?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not really sure
<shadeslayer> check output of qdbus --system org.freedesktop.login1 /something/something/canHibernate
<Riddell> rberg: ↑
<rberg> false
<rberg> qdbus org.kde.kded /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement CanHibernate false
<shadeslayer> not really, but ok
<shadeslayer> what about cansuspend?
<shadeslayer> but yeah, that explains why you can't suspend, KDE thinks it can't suspend
<shadeslayer> rberg: check qdbus --system org.freedesktop.login1
<shadeslayer> it should have a can suspend method oto
<rberg> updated the ticket with that output
<Riddell> plasma5 has: >qdbus --system org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanSuspend
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> ^^
<rberg> I dont see any sort of answer along with org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanSuspend()
<rberg> sorry to bother, I rebooted my laptop and now I get a suspend button. Before I had just logged out and restarted lightdm after the upgrade
<Riddell> rberg: ooh interesting
<Riddell> and mysterious, I've no idea why it would be different
<rberg> yeah, I wonder if something was left running or something
<rberg> something in /tmp.. now I am just guessing
<Riddell> ooh plasma 5 is all compiled
<Riddell> brave people can test
<sgclark> I just put up oxygen, had new files, wait a bit
<sgclark> Riddell: libmm-qt is still broken
<Riddell> hmm the .orig is indeed different
<Riddell> aah watch is looking for libnm not libmm
<Riddell> uploaded
<sgclark> Riddell: are you sure? still shows failed ppa1
<sgclark> Riddell: that is the last of them for serious errors, mind if I tidy up the last of the copyright bits tomorrow, I am quite tired now :(
<Riddell> sgclark: me too, sleep well
<sgclark> g'night!
<Pali> Riddell: 4.14.1 for precise was compiled: https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-backports/
<Pali> and one patch for backport-hooks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pali/+junk/kubuntu-automation/revision/439
<soee> hmm p5.1b packages ready ? :)
<sgclark> soee: sure it is tester ready
<soee> yup :)
<soee> upgrading
<soee> oks one error already
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh yeah, btw, feel free to come up with an algorithm proposal for upgrade testing that covers as much as possible while wasting as little resources as possible ;)
<soee> sgclark: problem with /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5sysguard5-data_4%3a5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4_amd64.deb
<sgclark> can you give me more details than that?
<soee> im trying, i forget how to get command executed in english :/
<soee> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8481962/
<sgclark> oh hmm. perhaps I will see when I upgrade. too tired to do it now
<soee> ok ill tru with -f and force overwrite
<apachelogger> transition fail most likley
<apachelogger> i386 of ksysguard hasn't built yet, so -data is not available in the required version
<soee> reboot
<apachelogger> should autoresolve in an hour or so
<soee> i did sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install libkf5sysguard5-data
<apachelogger> that doesn't solve the issue
<apachelogger> unless you ran apt update as well ^^
<apachelogger> (and that only helps in case the correct version built meanwhile)
<apachelogger> at any rate that problem shouldn't have impact on anything but ksysguard anyway
<soee> will try to reboot and see what happen
<sgclark> apachelogger: what do you mean not built? all compiled except arm (of course)
<apachelogger> sgclark: they weren't when soee ran apt update
<sgclark> oh ok
<apachelogger> even if, there's the publication step which might take longer for one arch than the other, depending on when teh build actually failed
<soee> im back
<soee> all seems to work fine, but if i open systray
<soee> my kaptop starts to give strange sound 
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> soee: define strange sounds
<apachelogger> and does it go away if you close the notification popup again
<soee> yet it goas away, it saunds like very old TV when warming up
<soee> mabe something with battery
<sgclark> d_ed: I am told to bug you with this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339620
<ubottu> KDE bug 339620 in general "Messages.sh is getting installed and it shouldn't be." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> soee: that sounds veery strange
<apachelogger> soee: does the sound come out the speakers?
<soee> yup amd the otification item loading animation is active all the time
<apachelogger> Riddell: apparently oxygen has no beta version on bugzilla
<soee> apachelogger: hard to say
<apachelogger> put your ear tot he speaker :P
<apachelogger> if you move ear away, does it get less loud? :P
<apachelogger> audio debugging for starters xD
<soee> i have muted all but this happens all the time
<soee> i would shoot into battery supply
<apachelogger> totally weird
<soee> btw i feel like all works 5 time faster now
<sgclark> nice
<soee> after logout and login again, plasmashell did not start
<soee> had to start it manually
<soee> ok time to get some sleep, ill test more tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-03
<soee> good morning
<soee> i did again reboot etc. but the issue with  this strange sound stays + notofication icon in systray always "loading"
<soee> *plasma 5.1 b
<apachelogger> soee: did you update again?
<valorie> ah, that's what I need to do
<valorie> update the test lappy
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: so who is going to fix the maintainers?
<valorie> while watching the doctor
<lordievader> valorie: The new season?
<valorie> no, watching old ones
<valorie> "the doctor dances"
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> there is only one way to dance
<apachelogger> and that is like a drunk giraffe
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2CMZFIa4sU
<valorie> are you my mummy?
<valorie> soooo creepy
<lordievader> Ah that one. That one is lovely ;)
<valorie> indeed
<soee> apachelogger: i did this moring all update sthat were available
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> a spinning notification icon at some point meant that you have pending kio jobs
<soee> hmm
<apachelogger> question is how one can have kio jobs that never go away and that right after login ^^
<valorie> updates went great - this is from the plasma 5 laptop
<valorie> tsdgeos: sorry about the branding mistake yesterday
<valorie> kf5 konvi, for sure
<valorie> anything in particular that needs checking?
<soee> valorie: if you open extended view of systray
<soee> do you have any strange sound ? :)
<valorie> by extended view, do you mean edit systray?
<valorie> interesting, I can't edit the systray
<valorie> the stacked lines do nothing today
<valorie> except change from gray to black on hover
<valorie> no tooltips either
<valorie> kmenu doesn't work
<valorie> the little blue selection line goes over it, but that's it
<valorie> also, I installed konversation, but it is the same version I have on my 14.04 laptop
<valorie> and the help menu says I'm using Platform version 4.14.1
<valorie> well, I'll send this to the list, or at least to myself, so I can check it in my neon5 session
<apachelogger> konversation has not been released.
<valorie> I thought you had it packaged for plasma 5?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I had it packaged for neon
<valorie> hmmm, it is the same in neon5..... but you mean old neon
<valorie> got it
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> in neon you need to install a spearate package
<valorie> odd that the KDE versioning is wrong though
<valorie> oh?
<apachelogger> communities do not get versioned :P
<valorie> ah
<valorie> so I could install it in neon5?
<valorie> I would love that
<apachelogger> exactly the same way you installed it before
<apachelogger> why do you want konversation frameworks anyway
<valorie> but I did reinstall it in neon5
<valorie> no differences
<apachelogger> I do not follow
<valorie> except that it picked up none of my setup
<apachelogger> valorie: are you on utopic or on trusty?
<valorie> right now, typing from the utopic + Plasma 5 laptop
<apachelogger> and you are instaling project-neon5-konversation on trusty?
<valorie> the regular laptop is trusty with a neon5 session
<valorie> I didn't try that
<apachelogger> <valorie> but I did reinstall it in neon5
<apachelogger> what did you do there then?
<valorie> just installed konversation
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> in neon you need to install a spearate package
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'll do that as soon as I update that computer and restart to the neon5 session
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> apachelogger: why do you need maintainers changed? I'm happy to just override them
<apachelogger> Riddell: how do you override them?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu-automation/lintian-ignore.json
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, there was this policy or another that ubuntu versions need an ubuntu maintainer
<apachelogger> also, lintian-ignore.json will not make my builds work
<apachelogger> so if I do debuild outside automation lintian will still throw up in my face
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't recall that policy, one of the purposes of ubuntu was to do away with debian style maintainers
<Riddell> best fix your scripts?
<apachelogger> it's not about scripts, it's about the fact that a) debian is not maintaining those specific packages b) as a developer I cannot ever produce a lintian clean package right now because of the shit override in automation
<Riddell> I don't understand a) so what and b) so what ?
<Riddell> lintian is imperfect, you're never going to get it clean, that's why we have the override file
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<apachelogger> Riddell: no we don't
<apachelogger> or ratehr
<apachelogger> if we do then we might as well like not run lintian
<apachelogger> the global override should override things that are inherit to automation (which equals none)
<apachelogger> kci has 0 overrides and gets lintian clean builds
<apachelogger> so, considering I can do it continiously I am reasonable certain we can make it happen for releases
<apachelogger> the piling up of shit workarounds pisses me off so epically
<Riddell> I disagree it's a problem, those a are unused fields in ubuntu, let debian do whatever they want with them
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<apachelogger> Riddell: the solution then is to get lintian fixed, isn't it?
<valorie> wow, I like mkusb for making usb keys
<Riddell> shrug, go ahead
<valorie> just made the two betas
<valorie> now to test some stuff in the neon5 session
<soee_> valorie: can you alo tets one more thing:
<soee_> in plasma 5.1beta try to logout and login again
<soee_> for me after logout/login plasmashell did not start
<Riddell> erk
<Riddell> soee_: do you have plasma-desktop installed?
<soee_> Riddell: well it should be i upgraded form plasma 5.0.2
<soee_> there was though problem with ksysguarg package only, that i need to use force overwrite
<Riddell> what problem?
<soee_> but i imformed about it sgclark yesterday
<soee_> Riddell: but the plasma start problem happend for me from time to time after some updates
<soee_> *plasmashell
<soee_> well meybe not whole plasmashell, im not sure
<soee_> i can type ALT+f2 and run yakuake from krunner that from yakuake start plasmashell
<soee_> *than
<soee_> so my panels etc are loaded
<Riddell> hum, well I'll try it shortly
<Riddell> soee_: where are you installing it from?
<soee_> beta ? from next-staging
<sgclark> morning
<soee_> hiho sgclark
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<valorie> I had to install plasma-desktop separately, which should not be
<valorie> that was part of the whole repair process I reported, i thought
<valorie> also sni-qt
<valorie> again, that should have been automatically installed
<valorie> plasma-workspace, and plasma-desktop
<apachelogger> valorie: sudo apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<valorie> that didn't do the job
<valorie> yes, I did that
<valorie> I followed the instructions
<valorie> but it was broken......
<apachelogger> ?
<valorie> I fixed it be doing it all again, after restarting
<apachelogger> actually sni-qt probably wouldn't be pulled in
<valorie> AND adding those files as well
<apachelogger> becuase that would then pull in qt4
<apachelogger> then again we do that anyway
<valorie> without sni-qt, the icons were partly broken
<valorie> that helped
<apachelogger> I'll argue that they are broken upstream :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ sni-qt needs to get on the seed
<valorie> could be, but kubuntu-plasma5-desktop did not install plasma-workspace & plasma-desktop
<valorie> in fact, plasma-desktop was held back until I went through the process again, and installed them both by name
<sgclark> that doesn't sound good
<Riddell> sni-qt isn't on the kubuntu or the kubuntu-plasma5 seeds
<apachelogger> that seems improbable considering kubuntu-plasma5-desktop *depends* plasma-desktop
<valorie> well, it's fixed, but the packaging might be faulty
<apachelogger> Riddell: it needs to be 
<apachelogger> as per upstream instructions WRT systray compatibility
<valorie> I was rather disbelieving, however, desperate to fix it, and it was broken, so why not try?
<apachelogger> there is *no* way to install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop without having plasma-desktop installed
<Riddell> apachelogger: but plasma4 doesn't need it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: correct
<valorie> apachelogger: I think what happened is that something was broken and things were reported to be installed, but were not
<valorie> in fact it was in a loop, asking me to install the same stuff over and over again
<valorie> remember, this was the upgrade from the 14.10 beta image
<apachelogger> I couldn't possibly say without /var/log/apt/* and /var/log/dpkg*
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe plasma-desktop should depend on it?
<valorie> not a direct install 
<apachelogger> Riddell: on sni-qt?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> I pondered on that a while back... the relationship would be incorrect and link plasma5 to qt4
<apachelogger> IMO qt4 itself should recommend sni-qt
<apachelogger> if you have no qt4 installed sni-qt makes no sense, if you have qt4 installed and are using plasma5|unity it makes sense to have sni-qt installed as well though
<apachelogger> it's the kind of relationship that is terrible to express in packaging
<Riddell> seed it is then
<Antisound> hi guys!
<Antisound> how is it going 2day?
<Antisound> Riddell: how about Plasma 5.1 ;-)
<Riddell> Antisound: should be about rest to test for the brave
<Antisound> Riddell: wtf... that sentence makes no sence for me ;-)
<Antisound> sorry
<sgclark> I think he means about ready..
<Antisound> okay
<sgclark> Riddell: those new packages, they in git?
<Riddell> sgclark: kdeplasma-addons as a tar
<Riddell> on depot or download.kde.org
 * Antisound is pretty excited for Plasma Beta
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, putting my name down on that then. After these copyright fixes
<Antisound> Riddell sgclark thanks for your hard work! ;-)
<Riddell> sgclark: kde-gtk-config is at https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/kde-gtk-config and has no tar because it was moved to workspace after I made the beta
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: kde-gtk-config will have packaging for the kde4 version that can be updated or cherry picked for the kf5 version
<sgclark> noted
<sgclark> argh, debian policy has spaces, and yet lintian still screams. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8484689/
<Riddell> sgclark: that seems fine to me, what's lintian saying?
<sgclark> Riddell: have you already made up a license when they have the option of v3?
<sgclark> spaces
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't understand "have you already made up a license..."
<Riddell> sgclark: but you're allowed to have " or " between licences, arg!
<sgclark> like the eV ones
<Riddell> if it's "GPL 2 or 3 or later as approved by e.v." I use GPL-KDEeV
<Riddell> treating it as 1 licence option in the same way as "gpl 2 or later" is treated as GPL-2+
<Riddell> sgclark: I worked out a patch for the issue where oxygen installed unused files
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re maintainers, I guess I can do it today
<Riddell> adding
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sune said it'd be ok to keep the maintainer as it is in debian, so we might want to look into making lintian not go bonkers over that instead
 * Antisound is upgrading to Plasma 5.0.95
<Riddell> Antisound: using kubuntu-ppa/next-staging ?
<Antisound> jop
<Antisound> not good? 
<Riddell> Antisound: good, look us know how it goes, but don't publicise that ppa as it is only for building/initial verification
<Antisound> i know ;-)
<Antisound> i'm going to tell you how it is working
<apachelogger> also remove the ppa once done with testing
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> so, ... got to reboot... ttyl ;-) going to update you soon!
<Tm_T> Riddell: quite offtopic, but, is there some online store or other method I could use to purchase kilts?
<Riddell> Tm_T: um, probably lots, but they're expensive things to buy generally
<Riddell> I've used these people http://www.hector-russell.com/
<Tm_T> Riddell: I was wondering if I could get atleast one before visiting England
<Riddell> you'll struggle to find one in England for sure
<Tm_T> yeah, same here in Finland, shorter "painter's skirt" is available easily, but it's all-white
<Tm_T> I'm not into nurse look
<valorie> there are utilikilts which aren't expensive
<valorie> because they aren't wool
<valorie> I've even seen camo utilikilts
<Riddell> they're pretty cool
<valorie> literally
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> rather popular up here in the Seattle area
<Riddell> ah nice this got updated http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<valorie> excellent, at least one thing accomplished....
<valorie> oh good lord, it's 3am
<valorie> at least I confirmed a plasma 5 bug
<valorie> apachelogger: I was unable to install or run project-neon5-konversation
<valorie> "already newest version"
<valorie> but no way to run it
<Riddell> 5.1 beta installed and running fine for me, but no wallpaper!
<Riddell> I can select it fine
<Riddell> but no return of Antisound, should we be worried?
<Riddell> sgclark: have you tried it out?
<sgclark> not yet. will here in a sec
<soee_> Antisound did not returned
<sgclark> packaging in plasma5 and don't want a broken system lol
<soee_> ah you wrote it already
<Riddell> very sensible :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so kdeplasma-addons also has a kde4 version, do I rename these packages or ?
<Riddell> sgclark: nah, this is a new version
<Riddell> sgclark: so I think use the existing packaging as a starting point
<sgclark> Riddell: break and replace the 4 series?
<Riddell> Tm_T: annoying person in #kubuntu using web interface, you might want to use your freenode contacts to ban his ip
<Riddell> sgclark: use the same .deb package names where it makes sense
<Riddell> "-- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found: PackageKitQt5" ah yes, that
<Antisound> back again
<Antisound> Riddell: i've no good news! kubuntu didn't boot up anymore after upgrading
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> Antisound: what happens?
<Antisound> it hung @ something with uuid generator
<Antisound> or something like this
<Antisound> i think that's just before it switches to graphical interface
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> could be an issue with SDDM?
<Antisound> maybe...
<Antisound> i don't know how to provide more information 
<Antisound> Riddell: if you tell me how, i'm going to try again
<Riddell> Antisound: is kubuntu-plasma5-desktop installed?
<Antisound> i reinstalled kubuntu
<Antisound> still have 5.0.2
<Antisound> Riddell: i try it again...
<Antisound> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8485472/
<Antisound> Riddell: thats what i want's to install or not ;-)
<Antisound> it's german, i hope you understand everything
<Riddell> they looks like good things to install
<Antisound> but why it says kubuntu-plasma5-desktop gets restrained?
<Antisound> among the other packages
<sgclark> do another apt-get update, perhaps something was building at the time you did?
<Riddell> maybe I'm misreading
<Riddell> Antisound: export LANG=C; run your command again and include the command in your pastebin
<Antisound> w8 plz
<Antisound> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8485490/
<Antisound> u c 
<Antisound> Riddell: that sounds not right somehow or am i wrong?
<Riddell> Antisound: apt full-upgrade
<Riddell> is your friend
<Riddell> sudo apt full-upgrade
<Antisound> Riddell: ok
<Antisound> what to do if x won't start again?
<Riddell> panic?
<Riddell> run   sudo start sddm
<Riddell> check logs in /var/log/syslog and /var/log/sddm.log
<soee> hiho
<soee> i did all the upgrades here for plasma 5.1 beta
<soee> and the issue with strange sound when browsking extended view of systray is gone, also the notification spinner does not load all the time
<soee> so both issues are fixed for me :)
<soee> ill test logout/login now
 * Riddell holds breath
<soee> :|
<soee> ok i did logout/login, plasmashell does not starts, i have black screen with cursor visible, krunner works, if i run plasmashell manually it starts but non of teh reboot, logout buttons work, also the issue with strange sound and loading notification spinner is back
<Riddell> oh wibble
<Riddell> this isn't sounding good
<Riddell> soee: I assume you have kubuntu-plasma5-desktop installed?
<soee> Riddell: yes
<soee> but i must  test one more thing, turn off lapton not reboot
<soee> brb
<soee> ok this changes nothing
<soee> i thing the problem with this strange sounf might be related to battery, im connected to power and battery is full though, in systray the icon is strange
<soee> one second
<soee> Riddell: 
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzOpAXJqNyk
<Riddell> soee: what am I ment to see?
<Riddell> text is pretty fuzzy
<Antisound> hi guys! back again
<Antisound> no way to getting it run!
<Riddell> hi Antisound 
<Riddell> waa
<soee> :)
<Riddell> I'm going to install a plasma5 image from today and do an upgrade
<Antisound> on boot got to start it via konsole 
<Antisound> startx
<soee> Riddell: just showing the strange icon for battery section and the notification spinner that loads all th etime
<Antisound> then every program closes unexpected
<Riddell> soee: what should it show?
<Riddell> valorie: mkusb seems like the weirdest UI ever
<Antisound> Riddell: might be a good idea
<sgclark> haha source: no-human-maintainers, so I am confused, what are the new Maintainers: suppose to have?
<Riddell> sgclark: the robots have taken over!
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> sgclark: I just ignore that, it's overriden in kubuntu-automation for the qa page
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> of course shadeslayer disagree
<soee> Riddell: i just wanted to show what i descriped how this 2 items in systrah behave
<Riddell> installed plasma5 iso, 5.0.2 running fine
<Riddell> added next-staging and full-upgrade
<Riddell> all installs
<Riddell> rebooted
<Riddell> all fine
<Riddell> don't know what you're all moaning about :)
<Riddell> sgclark: have you been able to test?
<sgclark> Riddell: not yet, I am still packagine addons, and don't want to break :( almost done tho
<Riddell> very sensible
<sgclark> speaking of which, where do you want this? is there a git repo already?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sgclark> hiyas
<Riddell> sgclark: there is not, you can make one if you kow the secret of how
<sgclark> I don't :(
<Riddell> oh actually maybe I did already
<Riddell> git clone debian:plasma/kdeplasma-addons
<Riddell> a blank canvas ↑
<sgclark> ty
<soee> can i kill and run again the battery monitor in systray ?
<Riddell> probably easiest to kill and run again plasmashell
<soee> oh interesting
<soee> in systray properties i have disabled notifications and the battery icon works normal now and the strange sound is gone
<soee> though i can enable notifications again
<soee> *cant
<soee> i wont mention that if we unplug power supply than plug it in, the brighness % does not chnage to 100%
<soee> ok i have enabled notification now again
<soee> and have no issue with strnage sound or teh battery icon
 * Riddell copies over to kubuntu-ppa/next
<sgclark> Riddell: I just uploaded kdeplasma-addons to ppa, don't move to next yet, I forgot to install pbuilder on desktop and kinda cheating and using ppa for now
<Riddell> sgclark: which ppa?
<sgclark> Riddell: I tried to checkout kubuntu_utopic_next and failed error: pathspec 'kubuntu_utopic_next' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<sgclark> Riddell: staging
<Riddell> sgclark: you need to make the branch
<Riddell> sgclark: for new packages I've been doing it in master
<sgclark> err how do I do that, <-- git dummy
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> master I can do haha
<Riddell> then when I'm happy I   git checkout -b kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> then  git checkout -b kubuntu_utopic_next
<Riddell> to make the branches for kubuntu-ci and for kubuntu-nice-and-sane
 * sgclark is lost
<sgclark> ok, well master is in
<Riddell> sgclark: and incase you are now at a lose end, I just made starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-5.0.95/kde-gtk-config-5.0.95.tar.xz
<sgclark> Riddell: sure, I have to leave for one hour, but can when I get back, if that is still useful to you
<Riddell> sgclark: I expect it will be, but it's friday so make sure you have a happy weekend and don't overburden yourself!
<sgclark> Riddell: :) 
<Riddell> sgclark: looking at kdeplasma-addons   Homepage: http://plasma.kde.org/ doesn't exist
<Riddell> sgclark: kdeplasma-addons-dbg should not depend on kde-workspace-dbg which is kde4 stuff
<Riddell> sgclark: but you might want to dep on plasma-workspace-dbg
<Riddell> sgclark: the dbg Depends should be listed as alternatives  Depends: foo-dbg | bar-dbg
<Riddell> sgclark: s,kf5,Plasma 5, in debian/control
<Riddell> sgclark: only 1 package has a Multi-Arch: setting so I suspect that's not much use, just ignore multi-arch for now I think in that package
<Riddell> sgclark: newline at the end of debian/watch ?
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: copyright not updated?  I don't blame you :)
<sgclark> ahh drat, I actually did grab copyright-helper with the intent. I will do it when I get back, promise
<Riddell> sgclark: missing build-dep on qtdeclarative5-dev 
 * Riddell out, have a lovely weekend all
<Riddell> plasma 5.1 is in kubuntu-ppa/next
<Antisound> Riddell: if you have worked it out with a actual plasma image... update me ;)
<BluesKaj> ok installed the kubuntu-ppa/next, but I'm receiving this error, http://paste.kde.org/phwlumb9z , ran -f install, but no luck
<sgclark> BluesKaj: you need to run apt-get update again, because ksysguard is @ ppa5
<genii> BluesKaj: Taking the plunge eh? ;)
<BluesKaj> sgclark, ran update first thing
<BluesKaj> well trying it out genii, I can always revert \
<BluesKaj> yofel gave me a fix the last time ksystemguard broke, but I can't recall what the fix was,. I recall it was relatively simple tho
<sgclark> BluesKaj: can you try and install libkf5sysguard5 by itself?
<sgclark> I am not entirely sure why it would do that, and I think most are gone for the day : /
<BluesKaj> sgclark, looks like my timing is off then, installing libkf5sysguard5 just gives the same dependency errors
<sgclark> That is very odd... just did the update myself and did not get that, but this is a pre-existing plasma5 install
<sgclark> Can you try each of those individually to see if one of them is the problem?
<BluesKaj> is there different ppa that i might need besides /kubuntu-ppa/next
<sgclark> shouldn't no
<BluesKaj> still getting this error http://paste.kde.org/pzpavwikb , guess i should have pasted that first
<sgclark> ah ha, now we are getting somewhere, fixing, thank BluesKaj
<sgclark> hmm which package is it suppose to be in..
<sgclark> BluesKaj: dpkg -i –force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5sysguard5-data_4%3a5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> sgclark, still erroring, http://paste.kde.org/ptkmf2f6t
<sgclark> BluesKaj: will have to overwrite for now, 2 different packages with the same file and it will require more research. I filed a bug so folks can assist when they are around.
<BluesKaj> ok thanks, sgclark, appreciate your efforts...gotta go as well
<sgclark> ahh should be --force-overwrite (two dashes)
<sgclark> ok
<BluesKaj> yup, that fixed it, thanks
<blueck> Riddell: ping
<sgclark> blueck: he is gone for day (think weekend)
<blueck> sgclark: Riddell apparently missed some "<?php i18n" calls in plasma-5.0.95.php, see http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-doc&m=141235399013961&w=2
<blueck> sgclark: do you have write access to trunk/www/sites/www/ ?
<sgclark> I think so, not sure though
<blueck> sgclark: so can you try to add the missing "<?php i18n" calls?
<sgclark> I am not sure where, what I find this ?  in plasma tar? in some file in trunk/www/sites/www ?
<blueck> sgclark: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/www/sites/www/announcements/plasma-5.0.95.php
<sgclark> blueck: If I had to guess the <p> needs <?php i18n(  ? but also I have never used the svn... I don't what to do : (
<sgclark> oh hrmm, lots of tags missing i18n
<sgclark> blueck: sure I could fix this, point me to a kde svn for dummies
<blueck> sgclark: https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Sources/Using_Subversion_with_KDE#Checking_out + https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Sources/Using_Subversion_with_KDE#Committing_to_the_repository
<sgclark> blueck: ok fixing
<blueck> sgclark: thx a lot
<sgclark> blueck: well I don't think I have access, only errors
<blueck> sgclark: ok, thanks for trying to help anyway
<sgclark> blueck: different from git access I take it?
<blueck> sgclark: yes
<sgclark> ahh ok, guess I will have to apply for the future, sorry :(
<sgclark> blueck: I submitted a request, maybe they will get back to me today
<blueck> sgclark: thx again
<Antisound> sgclark: do you maybe know.. if there's a live iso for the beta 1?
<Antisound> not from kubuntu but from any other distro?
<sgclark> Antisound: sorry I don't know
<Antisound> okay, no problem. it was worth a try ;-)
<valorie> Riddell: agree about mksub ui - very strange
<valorie> and works badly the first time out, but after that you get used to it
<valorie> I like that you can see each step in the konsole, as it happens, since it's a frontend to dd
<sgclark> holy broken batman
<valorie> sgclark: what's broken?
<sgclark> my desktop :(
<valorie> also, did you see my email about SeaGL?
<valorie> ooooo
<sgclark> nvidia-331 and sddm no get along :(
<valorie> I chose lightdm, being at heart a coward, I guess
<sgclark> nvidia-331 depends nvidia-prime which depends on lightdm...
<sgclark> so have a mess on my hands
<sgclark> at least I have laptop lol
<valorie> I'm going to take apart that test laptop a bit and see if I can't do something to help the broken hinge
<sgclark> valorie: yes, did you get my reply? I am waiting on libroffice to see if I can get assistance, I am broke :(
<valorie> I was started to see artifacts on the screen last night, just when I finally got things working
<valorie> ah, OK
<valorie> will look
<sgclark> hmm, that doesnt sound good
<valorie> it's a great laptop -- except for a broken hinge
<valorie> maybe I can fix something inside that will help
<sgclark> I just got my desktop all set up too! /pout
<valorie> well, I hope you get funding
<sgclark> yes cross your fingers
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Antisound> hi guys. Has anyone of you tried the plasma5 daily live image from 10/03/14?
<soee> nope :)
<soee> im using it on my work machine -.-
<Antisound> soee: you're using 5.0.95 on your work machine?
<soee> Antisound: sure
<Antisound> soee: how did you get it run?
<Antisound> if i boot it up kwin crashes everytime
<Antisound> indifferent if i upgrade from 5.0.2 or try it via live disk
<sgclark> I have a problem with my desktop that has an nvidia card, laptop upgrade is fine aside from a missing usb devices icon
<Antisound> sgclark: so you installed it via ppa or live disk?
<sgclark> both of mine were upgrades via ppa
<Antisound> damn,... i can't understand why it doesn't work for me
<soee> Antisound: im on Plamsa 5 since 5.0.0, and just doing upgrades
<soee> im using in on my laption with nvidia + optimus
<Antisound> if got an amd a4 cpu it's an integrated gpu unit
<Antisound> i can't think thats a problem
<sgclark> soee: you using nvidia-331 driver?
<soee> sgclark: the recommended one, 
<soee> 331.89
<Antisound> sgclark: can you tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<sgclark> interesting. 
<sgclark> Antisound: I have no idea what you did. Sorry : / 
<Antisound> just updated via ppa ;-)
<soee> Antisound: you did fresh install ?
<Antisound> soee: more than once ;-)
<sgclark> did you have any held back packages?
<Antisound> sgclark: if i upgrade via full-upgrade no
<soee> how ? i suggest install 14.10 beta, than add next-ppa
<Antisound> soee: maybe i should try this again
<Antisound> i upgraded from the live image 01/10/14 i think
<sgclark> soee: can you tell me if you have lightdm installed
<Antisound> soee: but you mean the 14.10 plasma5 beta
<Antisound> soee: or the "usual" 14.10 
<soee> sgclark: this is default
<soee> Antisound: i did normal 14.10 install
<soee> than added plasma-next ppa and did full upgrade
<Antisound> soee: but the normal 14.10 is with kde 4 or?
<soee> sgclark: i tried several times sddm but it alwasy fails
<soee> Antisound: yes
<Antisound> soee: so i try this
<sgclark> soee: ok that is my problem. thanks
<Antisound> soee: can you tell me where the difference between apt-get dist-upgrade and apt full-upgrade is?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Antisound> BluesKaj: hi!
<BluesKaj> hey Antisound
<sgclark> hiyas
<BluesKaj> well, the plasma 5 seems not too bad so far , no quicklaunch for the panel is disappointing tho 
<soee> BluesKaj: quicklaunch ?
<soee> Antisound: not sure :)
<Antisound> BluesKaj: you're using Plasma 5.1 Beta?
<Antisound> okay soee ;-)
<BluesKaj> soee, there's a quicklaunch widget that one cab use for fav apps rather than the kmenu launcher
<BluesKaj> cab=can
<sgclark> BluesKaj: I am working on kdeplasma-addons, not sure if it is ported yet, but should be soon
<BluesKaj> but the favorites in the kmenu will suffice for now
<Antisound> BluesKaj: won't you reply me ;)
<BluesKaj> sgclark, good to hear, thanks
<soee> BluesKaj: you can alwayts pin your fav apps in task manager or icon task
<BluesKaj> the quicklaunch uses small icons
<BluesKaj> Antisound,using  whatever plasma version is in the kubuntu next ppa
<Antisound> BluesKaj: so you updated via ppa too?
<BluesKaj> yrs
<BluesKaj> yes rather
<Antisound> BluesKaj: from which version you updated?
<BluesKaj> suddenly very dark in herer , rainclouds passing over 
<Antisound> did you use a daily live image before?
<Antisound> soee: i'm going to try the method you recommend me ;-)
<Antisound> ttyl guys
<Antisound> re
<Antisound> can you tell me guys, when i'm going to update now, why the package plasma-desktop is held back?
<soee> install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<Antisound> okay
<Antisound> soee: i do the dist-upgrade now, and afterwards i install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<soee> i think it should install it for you
<soee> but if not, install it
<soee> its a meta package i think that should install all required packages
<Antisound> okay
<Antisound> we'll c what happens after full-upgrade
<Antisound> i'll update you ;-)
<soee> i remember that few monthe ago i had to force overwrite some pacjages that caused problems during ugrade
<soee> hope they all work fine now
<soee> brb in a few minute
<Antisound> so... one last try
<Antisound> soee: nothing worked... there were extreme dependency errors ;-)
<Antisound> i try with the plasma 5 beta 2 and update it via ppa
<soee> what errors exacly ?
<soee> Antisound: also are you creating new home/user or keeping old one and tinatlling system 
<Antisound> a specific library
<Antisound> don't know the name anymore
<Antisound> libkf5 something,... afaik
<Antisound> keeping old why?
<soee> as i said i remember i had to do force overwrite when installing it some time ago
<soee> Antisound: i used: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" install PACKAGE_NAME_HERE
<Antisound> soee: it wasn't possible for me to install it despite force 
<Antisound> soee: whatever,... this is my last try... for now
<BluesKaj> Antisound, are you getting an error with this package, libkf5sysguard5-data_4%3a5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4_amd64.deb ?
<BluesKaj> Antisound, id so run,  sudo dpkg -i -–force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5sysguard5-data_4%3a5.0.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa4_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> if so
<Antisound> BluesKaj: you might be right could have been that package
<Antisound> BluesKaj: but doesn't matter anymore ... installed the beta 2 for 14.10 plasma 5 
<Antisound> BluesKaj: i try to update this version now
<Antisound> we'll c if it will boot up 
<Antisound> the update runs fluently till now
<soee> had a problem with it to
<soee> just did force overwrite
<BluesKaj> now dist-upgrade
<Antisound> BluesKaj: now i've got another problem
<Antisound>  /var/cache/apt/archives/qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin_5.2.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Antisound> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BluesKaj> Antisound, this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<Antisound> yep
<Antisound> 4 sure ;-)
<Antisound> damn is that an error which could kill my system?
<Antisound> okay i tried it once more with apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Antisound> seems to be good
<soee> -f ?
<Antisound> force
<Antisound> soee: don't know why, but i think now it's working ;-)
<soee> hope so :)
<Antisound> hell yeah... updated ended with no errors
<Antisound> got to reboot
<Antisound> hope to ttyl ;-)
<soee> and how snow ?
<Antisound> here i am, back again with 5.0.95
<Antisound> :D
 * Antisound is satisfied ;-)
<soee> :D
<Antisound> pretty interesting,... till kf5 i never have used kde 
<Antisound> but since the new kicker i like it 
<Antisound> hmm looks pretty nice everything
<soee> true
<Antisound> i think the last times it didn't boot up the problem was because the dist-upgrade didn't worked correctly
<Antisound> the only thing, correct me if i'm wrong,... the firefox has no native kde look or?
<soee> define native
<soee> gtk apps shoudl use similiar style that qt do
<Antisound> soee: right
<Antisound> plasma is qt or?
<Antisound> and firefox is gtk or?
<Antisound> isn't it possible to let firefox look like a kde app?
<soee> and how it looks now ?
<Antisound> it looks like a foreign object ;-)
<soee> Go system Settings - > Application look
<soee> the GTK section and be sure GTK2 have qtcurve set
<BluesKaj> hmm, very few widgets actually work 
<Antisound> soee: there was orion choosen
<soee> naah
<soee> use qtcurve :D
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> ;-)
<Antisound> WAAAAAAAAAAAY better soee ;-)
<Antisound> thx :)
<Antisound> oh my gosh,. .it was so ugly before 
<Antisound> soee: tell me why is the default setting this ugly thing :D
<soee> no idea :)
<soee> thisi smy gtk settings: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/10/04/qtcurve_gtk.png
<Antisound> ok
<soee> Riddell: the qtcurve isn't set by default for gtk2 apps ?
<Antisound> soee: whats your native language?
<Antisound> hungarian?
<soee> Antisound: Polish
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> looks simliar ;-)
<soee> a bit :)
<Antisound> so we're "nearly" neighbours ;-)
 * Antisound is german
<soee> :)
<Antisound> soee: you made my day with these settings change
<soee> im glad Plasma5 works for you :)
<Antisound> soee: yeah thx,... everything is fine now, for me too :)
<Antisound> would have been sad if beta 1 wouldn't have worked for me
<Antisound> now i can everything suit to my needs
<Antisound> soee: maybe you can help me with one last information... or anybody else... why doesn't muon discover show packages like wine e.g.
<soee> oh no idea, im not using muon discover
<Antisound> generally many packages which are installable via apt aren't installable via muon
<Antisound> BluesKaj: do you know maybe?
<Antisound> that makes no sence for me,... WHO uses muon... i've often heard for now,.. i'm not using muon
<Antisound> strange :D 
<soee> well im using muon, not muon discover
<Antisound> muon = muon discover? !?
<Antisound> i thought...
<soee> nope
<Antisound> soee: what's muon ?
<soee> gnome hae synaptic, kde have muon
<Antisound> ok
<soee> unity has this Application Center or how do they call it
<soee> Kubuntu kave Muon Discover
<Antisound> ahhhhh
<Antisound> soee: that makes sence ;-)
<Antisound> so i've got to ask Riddell... 
<soee> I think that shadeslayer or apachelogger is responsible for muon discover, but im not 100% sure
<Antisound> maybe one of these guys will responde if they read ;-)
<Antisound> You can install the "Muon Package Manager" to have that "all packages" experience. By design, Muon Discover is a end-user (i.e., not an expert user) level application, like an "app store" thing. If what you want is a more direct GUI front-end to apt-get / aptitude-search, then what you want is the Muon Package Manager. Install with:
<Antisound> thats what i found in an bug reporting ;-)
<soee> :]
<Antisound> damn
<Antisound> plasmshell crashed
<Antisound> omg, quassel is such a shitty software
<Antisound> not even dcc is provided...
<BluesKaj> I'm sure it does Antisound , you just have to look for it
<Antisound> where?
<BluesKaj> dunno i don't use it :)
<Antisound> hehe
<Antisound> lmao
<Antisound> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/issues/22
<BluesKaj> used once or twice for a few mins, but I didn't like the layout 
<Antisound> what you say now BluesKaj ;-)
<Antisound> BluesKaj: recommend a better irc client
<BluesKaj> konversation
<BluesKaj> Antisound, wow , wasn't aware, that's surprising , no dcc
<Antisound> hehe
<Antisound> unbelivable since 7 years planed ;-)
<Antisound> unbelivable since 7 years planed ;-)
<Antisound> sry lag
<BluesKaj> been using konversation so long I can't remember when I started using it
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> i'M trying it 
<Antisound_> re with konversation
<soee> +1 for konversation
<Peace-> konversation +1 http://wstaw.org/m/2014/10/04/plasma-desktopMd2491.png
<kubuntu_user_296> Hi. How do I file a bug against the Kubuntu Installer?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-10-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<gandalf> hi all, i was trying to install the kf5 packages on kubuntu 14.10 to test. following https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5-here-all-ready-eat-your-babies the install was smooth but now i don't see any option to log into a kde session at the login screen, just to ubuntu which i have also installed. any idea what could be wrong here?
<BluesKaj> gandalf, from the kubuntu next ppa?
<gandalf> yes
<BluesKaj> did you run dist-upgrade after the apt-upgrade?
<gandalf> i did apt full-upgrade
<BluesKaj> try dist-upgrade
<gandalf> ok
<gandalf> ah, one package is on hold, "plasma-desktop". would that be the new or old version?
<gandalf> kubuntu-plasma5-desktop is installed, though
<gandalf> if i do sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop, i get notified that a couple kf5 packages will be removed, so that seems not to be right
<gandalf> "startkde" is not found
<BluesKaj> gandalf, no you have the correct desktop already , don't fool with the plasma-desktop
<gandalf> ok
<gandalf> what is the new version of kde-workspace-bin?
<BluesKaj> gandalf, not sure, I reverted to plasma4 after trying 5 , it didn't do much for me
<gandalf> but you could start it at least?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<gandalf> hmm strange
<BluesKaj> gandalf, can you startx from the VT/TTY?
<gandalf> i am running an ubuntu session currently. when i start plasma-desktop from within that, i get parts of it - like the main control bar - but still in the old plasma4 style. it seems the old packages haven't been correctly replaced by the new ones
<gandalf> a few things seem to be broken ... for example kubuntu-plasma5-meta is listed as "not found" ..
<gandalf> ok, after installing plasma-workspace manually i do get a "plasma" option at the login screen. after logging in i only get a black screen though. 
<gandalf> i can start krunner but when i type "dolph.." it becomes unresponsive
<gandalf> is there anybody out there running a more or less working plasma5 desktop on 14.10?
<Antisound_> hi guys!
<Antisound> are the ubuntu servers so slow today? have you made the same expirence?
<lordievader> Good evening.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-28
<ahoneybun> Darkwing_:  started following me on instagram :)
<soee> good morning
<sitter> yofel: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_baloo/101/
<sitter> Riddell: why did you merge kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_stable for kaccounts-integration?
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_kaccounts-integration/28/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> sitter: do we have a solution for adding CI stuff to the changelog yet?
<yofel> i.e. how do say in the changelog that I removed the patches?
<sitter> no solution yet
<yofel> brrr
<sitter> I'd imagine it needs separate files
<sitter> changelog.stable
<sitter> changelog.unstable
<sitter> and they need to get merged by the merge script
<sitter> latter is interestingly enough built into intiial upload because Riddell doesn't like my dedicated script...
<yofel> did you try gbp dch yet?
<sitter> yofel: considering the hoops we have to jump through with gbp already... no :P
<sitter> I decide that I don't trust gbp anymore
<sitter> yofel: possibility, our messages are mostly garbage though :P
<yofel> I know, this is like choosing between poison and radioactive waste *-.-
<sitter> it's not terribly complicated. just needs someone to work out a scheme. we could also require that all changeslog be documented in the commit with a CHANGELOG keyword and have the release script parse for that
<sitter> i.e. like gbp dch but only with useful entries
<sitter> putting the data in the commit for the most part also removes the problem of having two logs between stable and unstable as commits are by and large unique unless someone screws up
<Nobofi> hello
<Nobofi> ive been trying to install kubuntu 15.10 beta 2 in vmware, but have no idea on how to get the tools working.
<Nobofi> can anyone help?
<Nobofi> is this even the correct place to ask?
<Nobofi> hi
<Nobofi> is anyone there?
<sitter> 15.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<Nobofi> oh
<Nobofi> thx
<Nobofi> anyway
<Nobofi> somehow it worked
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<clivejo> Riddell sitter: you guys know anything about the new calligra?
<Riddell> clivejo: nope, what's the gossip?
<Riddell> clivejo: 2.9.7 is in wily
<clivejo> Riddell: Im trying to package the new version 3 ported to KF5
<Riddell> whee
<Riddell> a beast of a task I expect
<clivejo> but kexi seems to have been removed and main calligra relies on three new packages, kreport, kproperty and kdb
<clivejo> kexi apparently renamed kdb
<clivejo> I couldnt find any packages of those names on luanchpad, does that mean they havent been packaged for kubuntu yet?
<Riddell> clivejo: how did you get on with purpose and kamoso?
<Riddell> clivejo: are you packaging from git for calligra?
<clivejo> Riddell: they built and worked on my machine
<Riddell> clivejo: are they in a PPA?
<clivejo> only problem is the kamoso version
<clivejo> for the watch file to work correctly it needs to be 3.0
<clivejo> but I had been using 3.0.0
<yofel> as I said, nearly impossible, live with it until the next release
<Riddell> am I marked as away?
<Riddell> I've a feeling quassel is marking me as away but I've no idea how to unmark it
<clivejo> Riddell: yes you are
<clivejo> Riddell: LP complains "Version older than that in the archive. 3.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1 <= 3.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1"
<Riddell> right so reversion it to 3.0.0
<Riddell> ah hah, no UI for it, just type /away
<Riddell> clivejo: able to do that for purpose/kamoso? else just send me what you have and I'll play with it?
<yofel> kdb will be a fun source of confusion. kerberos ships libkdb5.so.7, kdb ships libkdb.so.1.0
<yofel> clivejo: so yeah, all of the 3 you mentioned seem to be new (even if forked out of koffice it seems). Enjoy the packaging
<clivejo> I need help!
<clivejo> Riddell: kamoso wont upload to LP
<yofel> question is how calligra plans to ship those
<clivejo> Riddell: File kamoso_3.0.0.orig.tar.xz already exists in Wily, but uploaded version has different contents. 
<Riddell> uh oh!
<Riddell> clivejo: send them over to me somehow and I'll take a look
<clivejo> I hate versions!
<clivejo> how is 3.0.0 bigger than 3.0?
<yofel> "" is smaller than ".0"
<yofel> you can try the algorithm yourself with dpkg --compare-versions (see manpage)
<mparillo> What would be a good channel to ask about mirrors? http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.04/release/ is down according https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1500010 But is that even a valid mirror?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1500010 in Kubuntu Website "15.04 Sweden download mirror URL is broken" [Undecided,New]
<sitter> kubuntu ci down for maintenance
<sitter> sebas: btw, did your kmail improve in .1?
<sebas> sitter: .1 what?
<sitter> actually
<sitter> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim
<sitter> why is that at .0?
<sitter> sebas: apps, which apaprently wasn't landed
<sitter> it's not like 15.08.0 was entirely broken
<sebas> it's dysfunctional with all updates installed
<sebas> (wily)
<sebas> that is, akonadi and kmail start, but kmail says akonadi is not operational
<sitter> *nod*
<sebas> same issue as last weeks
<sitter> sebas: nothing changed, for some reason kdepim is still at 15.08.0 but should be at .1
<sebas> k
<sebas> let me know when I should try again
<sebas> (I don't really like claws)
<sitter> 🐼 kubuntu ci maintenance done 🐼
<Riddell> hmm, good question, I'll see what else isn't 15.08.1
 * Riddell fluffles sitter's panda
<sitter> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<sitter> for some reason that thing reports 15.08.0 on the watches
<sitter> mck182: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<bshah> sitter: mobile CI also down for maintainance?
<sitter> no
<sitter> or maybe 
<bshah> mmm : http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/ ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<ricktimmis> mparillo: While your looking at mirrors, might be worth noting that torrents don't seem to be seeding and propogating correctly
<BluesKaj> had problems with zsync finishing it's download with the dailiies a few days ago, same for the http ,oddly enough I had  had to zsync the image to finish the wget download 
<Riddell> bshah: http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/ working for me currently
<bshah> yep.. was giving error fe wminutes ago
<Riddell> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kamoso/3.0.0-0ubuntu1 !
<Riddell> clivejo: you might want to e-mail upstream and suggest they follow a sequential version number scheme with 3 parts to it in future
<Riddell> clivejo: you know if calligra is too much of a beast that rsibreak applications is in need of packaging I read
<sitter> in fact, tell kamoso to read the readme of their release script :P
<sitter> in particualr the section going 'best practise'
<sitter> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepim.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive NONONONONOCI
<ronnoc> Riddell: Is there any kind of direct benefit to Kubuntu if I join the Ubuntu Testers team? 
<Riddell> ronnoc: I don't know what that team does
<sgclark> hi all
<ronnoc> Riddell: Similar to the QT we do here but a little more involved. You create a standardized hardware profile on GitHub, then so ISO testing and file bugs as neeed. Not sure if they'd be keen on Kubuntu ISO testing though. 
<ronnoc> I just figured maybe there'd be some kind of synergistic overlap perhaps
 * Riddell fluffles sgclark
<sgclark> anything needing attention?
<Riddell> ronnoc: I heard of automated ISO tests that ubuntu have which would be interesting for kubuntu, is that it?
<Riddell> sgclark: valorie posted about rsibreak packaging
<sgclark> that sounds cool.
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, I will give it a shot
<ronnoc> Riddell: Nope. See http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker and then  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware. I uploaded a hardware profile already just as an excercise to see if it worked. 
<yofel> FWIW, anyone here that does ISO/Upgrade QA might as well join the testers team, as that's what it's for
<yofel> I think it's just a badge collector team anyway
<sgclark> ooh badges
<BluesKaj> "we don't need no stinkin' badges"  ... a widely quoted paraphrase of a line of dialogue from the 1948 film The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
<BluesKaj> great old flick, that one
<BluesKaj> somewhat offtopic , but due the above comments by yofel i couldn't resist :-)
<yofel> heh
<ronnoc> Riddell: If nothing else, having our own testers group make a hardware profile that is easily referenced (stored on a wiki page perhaps) might be of some value? I'm just thinking out loud a bit here.
<ronnoc> yofel: That's the conclusion I was coming to as well ;)
<sgclark> I uploaded my profile a long time ago
<sgclark> though i am not on that team, perhaps I should join
<yofel> ronnoc: the hardware profile should match whatever hardware you did the test on
<ronnoc> yofel: Of course...otherwise it would be of little value. The trick long-term is to remember to update it whenever something changes on your system.
<yofel> right
<ronnoc> I was thinking if there were a recognized "Ku Testers Group" (official or not) it would be nice to have these HW profile links stored on a Wiki page somewhere for easy dev-checking when something comes up.
<ronnoc> Perhaps it could save on some back-and-forth communication with a report or here on IRC. Just a thought though.
<yofel> there is https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-testers which is dead because nobody cares about the documentation
<ronnoc> yofel: I am already a member. Didn't even remember that. Do you mean Wiki pages for instructing users? I could probably handle that if there's interest.
<ronnoc> Right now I beleive that anyone wanting to help with testing are generally just instructed to come here and bug someone. 
<yofel> right, you'll see that there's a wiki page linked from the team page, which surprisingly actually exists and isn't in that bad of a shape
<yofel> but yeah, we don't really have much testing documentation as we practically don't do any testing except ISO qa (which is somewhat ad-hoc) and KCI
<BluesKaj> oh great that means I's have to keep 2 profiles since I run dev releases on a desktop and a laptop ;P
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: If we wanted to utilize that feature, then yes :P
<BluesKaj> then I'd probly just run the dev release on my desktop which is getting a bit long in the tooth
<yofel> bbl
<ronnoc> yofel: Excellent! Perhaps all that needs done really is fixing the broken link for Testing/Kubuntu/Current (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Kubuntu/Current). I'll see what I can do to get that page in better shape.
<BluesKaj> altho I'm looking at upgrading to a new pc in a yr or so
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: All you ever have to do is re-run that shell script and you get an updated hardware profile URL to bookmark. Really couldn't be much simpler.
<BluesKaj> ronnoc,  ok, seems fairly simple then 
<Riddell> hmm I don't get that, it looks built
<soee> yofel: thanks for taking care of this Dolphin bug
<soee> looks like now it works fine :)
<yofel> yw
<clivejo> soee: what was the problem?
<soee> clivejo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-September/009945.html
<clivejo> so, let me rephase it, what was the solution to the problem
<soee> clivejo: you should ask yofel, he fixed it but updateign some packages i think
<yofel> uh... something about not doing something without a db connection I think
<yofel> would have to read the patches
<yofel> (in baloo-kf5)
<TJ-> Is that the package that brings in the mysqlserver-core ?
<yofel> no, that would ba akonadi-backend-mysql
<yofel> *be
<soee> there is another annoying bug in Dolphin i just confrmed on #kde-devel :/
<Riddell> soee: what's that?
<soee> Riddell: what ?
<Riddell> the annoying bug
<soee> Riddell: ah, if we put some stuff in trash and click to empty it, the icon doesn't change and we can see all files in trash (but they were removed) and if we close dolphin and open it again we can see trash empty. But if we do not reopen Dolphin and try to remove manually some of those fiels in trash, we will see in systray indicator with endless loop
<soee> this might be related to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352097
<ubottu> KDE bug 352097 in general "Dolphin Version 15.08.0 trash strange behavior after deleting files." [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> Riddell: did you get kamoso files I sent?
<Riddell> clivejo: yes thanks that got uploaded
<clivejo> what was the issue?
<clivejo> why wouldnt LP let me upload it?
<soee> can someone of you mark it as confirmed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352097 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 352097 in general "Dolphin Version 15.08.0 trash strange behavior after deleting files." [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> soee: done
<soee> Riddell: thank you
<clivejo> Riddell yofel: how do I indicate a 3.0.0 Alpha ?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-29
<sgclark> Riddell: nasty message on our facebook page, no clue what they are talking about. Unless it is the systray stuff.
<sgclark> Or actually this is probably a case for council members to deal with.
<valorie> ewww
<valorie> although I dunno if I'm an admin
<valorie> I don't see anything nasty, sgclark
<valorie> can you give me a link?
<valorie> off to dinner for now
<sgclark> valorie: it is in the messages. Not public. Have to be a pages admin I think.
<sgclark> which council outta be if not already
<valorie> ok
<valorie> thanks for telling me about that, Scarlett. I've replied
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> Riddell: kdepim-runtime was built against kdepimlibs .0 and possibly because of that fails a test
<sitter> same for kdepim. kdepim also needs its symbols refreshed with armhf
 * yofel wonders what happened to our versioned build-deps
<Riddell> sitter: hmm ok, I'll reupload those
<Riddell> sitter: what's wrong with mgmt_tools that kubuntu-ci keeps nudging me about? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/765/console
<sitter> shadeslayer needs to fix a test
<Riddell> sitter: kubuntu-notification-helper  kubuntu-driver-manager kubuntu-debug-installer are still not compiled, are you looking into that?
<sitter> wut
<sitter> oh ffs
<sitter> I HATE MAKE SO MUCH
<pursuivant> kubuntu-notification-helper (master) b76f921 * Harald Sitter: debian (2 files)
<pursuivant> Fix rules. "Make - Like Perl, but Worse"
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-notification-helper/b76f92121ecd9eae5e1bd20418fe96187ad5ba9e
<pursuivant> kubuntu-driver-kcm (master) 15.04ubuntu3-10-gcda4cdc * Harald Sitter: debian (2 files)
<pursuivant> Fix rules. "Make - Like Perl, but Worse"
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-driver-kcm/cda4cdca93cf2655ee449223ede201b4d3508f75
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) 24f4430 * Harald Sitter: debian (2 files)
<pursuivant> Fix rules. "Make - Like Perl, but Worse"
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/24f44304aa0ca68c6333cb753718be1abf5ecbbc
<sitter> Riddell: maybe fixed
<sitter> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepim-runtime.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<sitter> that's even more NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCI than yesterday
<Riddell> sitter: why does it need NOCI? just to save on compile time?
<sitter> and don't block shit http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/
<sitter> in fact I don't care about the compile time. I care about the blockage
<Riddell> sitter: why does to cause blocking?
<sitter> Riddell: because jobs depend on one another and you cannot build one while one of its dependecies is building as then it would install a -data from the new version because amd64 is already done but then fail becuase i386 is not done building and so the -data is in fact not instalalble making the build fail
<Riddell> sitter: I get that but I think I don't get what the mgmt_docker one is
<sitter> Riddell: the job underneath all other jobs updating the docker containers
<Riddell> it's where the magic happens!
<Riddell> ok sorry for the no nocis
<clivejo> does anyone know how to fix cant find FindICU.cmake error message?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sitter> Riddell: do you have a vivid ISO lying around and can test something?
<Riddell> sitter: aye, what's up?
<sitter> start iso. go to live. start installer. switch to german. screenshot of that please
<sitter> the entire spacing in ubiquity is a joke
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/wVGdUnU.jpg that's the best worst case I can get at without too much change
<sitter> that's still pretty shit as the items are stuck together with multiline and too close too border for long words
<sitter> ARGH. actually that is also still broken for some languages
 * Riddell starts VM
<Riddell> sitter: http://embra.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/ubiquity.png
<Riddell> all looks good there
<Riddell> I'm not convinced of the lighter grey in the new colour scheme, lacks contrast
<sitter> Riddell: second to last entry has an n at the end 
<sitter> that n is partially cut off
<sitter> Riddell: can you shrink the size of that window?
<Riddell> sitter: http://embra.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/ubiquity1.png  as small as it goes
<sitter> the weird thing is I can shrink mine lower at which point the wordwrap breaks on the 4th entry in the list
<sitter> Riddell: ok thanks
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/U0S2hnr.jpg
<sitter> which is still less heigh than what I have
<sitter> the weird thing about this is that there were no spacing changes
<sitter> only thing that changed is quit moved
<sitter> oh and the logo
<sitter> but the logo is minimum so that shouldn't shrink the steps layout 
<sitter> it's all so very terrible
<sitter> Riddell: I take it rewriting the thing in qml before release is not a desired solution? :P
<Riddell> sitter: I fear this might break some freeze or other
<sitter> mh
<sitter> so
<sitter> it's the logo that breaks it!
<Riddell> nasty branding, there's a reason we didn't put any in ubiquity
<Riddell> although the reason probably wasn't to do with layout breaking
<sitter> but... there either is a hardcoded height somewhere or it is incidentially large enough because the highest height of the wizard pages is just heigh enough to not let me shrink so it breaks
<sitter> so that likely is also broken with hidpi, good thing qt4 doesn't support hidpi xD
<sitter> barely not too big on 1024x768 with some languages
<sitter> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubiquity/fix-squished-text/+merge/272738
<Riddell> sitter: ❤
<sitter> im-config (I think) is weirdly intercepting keyboard control btw
<sitter> not sure I like that
<sitter> incredibly hard to switch from de_DE keyboard to en_US
<sitter> or maybe I am too stupid
<Riddell> it does seem to have reappeared on images recently
<sitter> it's on the CI iso for some reason
<sitter> at least I think that is im-config
<Riddell> yes I noticed it on the beta, panel applet
<clivejo> Riddell: do you know how to fix a cant find FindICU.cmake error message?
<clivejo> Im trying to package kdb, it build locally but wont build in pbuilder
<clivejo> when I do a dpkg -S FindICU.cmake it doesnt find anything on the local system
<Riddell> installing libicu-dev at a guess
<Riddell> if it can't find FindICU I think cmake falls back to general ways of looking for a library
<clivejo> and whats the traditional way?
<Riddell> well that might be deliberate, have you tried it?
<clivejo> trying it now
<Riddell> having said that FindICU.cmake does exist in calligra source code
<Riddell> so maybe it just wasn't copied to whatever you're compiling now
<clivejo> kdb
<TJ-> If it were shipped in the distro it'd likely be in 'extra-cmake-modules' - but it isn't there
<clivejo> I wonder is it now a separate package too
<clivejo> like kdb, kreport and kproperty
<Riddell> clivejo: you're probably the first person to try to package it from any distro, you may well find bugs like that, patches can be made for upstream
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> and havent a clue how to fix them
<Riddell> clivejo: add that  FindICU.cmake into it :)
<clivejo> easy for you to say!
<TJ-> clivejo: are those all packages that need to build-depend on FindICU.cmake? If so it might be useful to add FindICU.cmake to extra-cmake-modules, then on the packages that require it, in debian/control, add a Build-Depends: extra-cmake-modules (>= X.Y.Z) where X.Y.Z is the package version containing FinICU.cmake
<clivejo> TJ-: those are the deps for calligra
<clivejo> Im trying to package kdb, but its failing in pbuilder
<TJ-> clivejo: So, calligra would need a Build-Depends that pulls in the package containing FindICU.cmake
<clivejo> yet it works when building on local machine
<TJ-> clivejo: probably because you have the additional build-dependency available on the host. That's why we use pbuilder, to catch missing build-depends
<yofel> clivejo: did you at least add libicu-dev to the build-deps?
<clivejo> yofel: yes, its just errored out, but Im a little further now
<clivejo> wants db files
<yofel> ok, so if it doesn't fail on the same thing, we probably don't need FindICU
<clivejo> it passed FindICU this time
<clivejo> failing on MSQL, xbase etc dev files
<clivejo> Riddell: did you test kamoso?
<clivejo> anyone know off hand what the postgres dev package is called?
<clivejo> postgresql-server-dev-all ?
<TJ-> clivejo: looks like it: "apt-cache showsrc postgresql-common | grep '^Binary:' "
<clivejo> I generated a package called kreport, but when I use it as a build dep the package installed is saying its a virtual package and wont install it?
<clivejo> its in my PPA
<yofel> well, kreport FTBFS
<clivejo> good lord
<clivejo> it built in pbuilder
<yofel> does the PPA config match your pbuilder config?
<clivejo> what is it even failing over?
<yofel> that's a good question actually o.O
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> now kdb is doing the same
<clivejo> Could not find   "/tmp/buildd/kdb-2.96.0+git20150928/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/src/KDbResult.h"
<yofel> bbl
<clivejo> I think Im going to give up on this, I have no idea what the error message means!
<clivejo> and I should be sawing sticks
<TJ-> I only see a "src/KDbResult.shared.h"
<sgclark> oh. looks like rsibreak used to reside in svn. I presume we want that in git? I need a refresher on the new app in git process.
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<sgclark> nm sorted
<soee> krunner works for you ?
<sgclark> for who?
<sgclark> works for me
<Riddell> clivejo: yep kamoso worked good for me
<Riddell> sgclark: did you work it out?
<sgclark> yep. just need to bug sitter for ci
<sgclark> putting it in staging
<sgclark> as we speak
<Riddell> sgclark: anything we want to FFe into wily?
<sgclark> um no clue, it is an app that tells you to stop working. Not sure who that is important to lol
<clivejo> Riddell sgclark would you have a wee look at this, give me a clue as to why its failing? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218985877/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kreport_2.96.1%2Bgit20150927-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Riddell> KDbGenerateHeaders.cmake wants obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/src/KReportLineStyle.h I think it says
<Riddell> so it's probably a bug in a cmake file somewhere
<Riddell> "Creating shared data class in KReportLineStyle.h from common/KReportLineStyle.shared.h" it says a few lines above
<Riddell> so that file is made, where is it made?
<Riddell> presumably not where cmake is looking for it
<clivejo> a header file?
<Riddell> so tell whoever wrote KDbGenerateHeaders.cmake to fix it to look in the right place
<Riddell> yes
<sgclark> Riddell: anything else that still needs work?
<clivejo> Riddell: but why is it build on my system?
<sgclark> https://launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+sourcepub/5442588/+listing-archive-extra
<sgclark> please test rsibreak !testers
<sgclark> !tester
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tester
<sgclark> boo
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sgclark> ^^
<sgclark> works for me.
<Riddell> clivejo: dunno do you have KReportLineStyle.h somewhere?
<Riddell> sgclark: the whole world could do with being backported to vivid
<clivejo> Riddell: yup - /home/clivejo/project/kreport/kreport/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/src
<clivejo> ahhh
<clivejo> path
<clivejo> its looking in kreport-2.96.1+git20150927
<sgclark> world eh? that it? Hmm.
<Riddell> sgclark: I expect kci has stuff that needs symbols updated, I know kdepim* did earlier today
<ahoneybun> damn clivejo your on fire, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/
<Riddell> sgclark: this could do with a review to see if any of it is still relevant https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-August/009849.html
<Riddell> sgclark: and of course trello always has ideas
<sgclark> I will do backports
<clivejo> ahoneybun: I just staged and uploaded them
<ahoneybun> right
<clivejo> Riddell: LP is rejecting my upload now, saying "File kreport_2.96.1+git20150927.orig.tar.gz already exists in Wily, but uploaded version has different contents."
<BluesKaj> added the staging ppa , installing 43 upgrades ... will report back later
<soee> sgclark, Riddell: rsibreak install fine, runs fine, configuration fors fine :)
<soee> *installs
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> clivejo: well does it?
<clivejo> Ive had to rename it
<clivejo> kreport_2.96.1+git20150928
<clivejo> instead of 27
 * soee would liek to chabe some nice breeze style icon in ysstray for rsibreak
<sgclark> hmm yeah.
<sgclark> guess vdg needs bugging
<clivejo> Riddell: nope, wont build on LP
<soee> sgclark: i'll post an issue for breeze theme @github
<sgclark> soee: ty
<clivejo> Riddell: but still builds fine locally
<soee> sgclark: it has been ported to QT5 right ?
<sgclark> soee: yep this was the initial port
<clivejo> I dunno, this is driving me crazy
<Riddell> clivejo: what's up now?
<clivejo> still cant find that file
<soee> sgclark: https://github.com/NitruxSA/breeze-icon-theme/issues/285
<BluesKaj> ok I've upgraded the packages that were in the staging ppa , should I comment the debs now?
<sgclark> comment the debs?
<soee> Riddell: are there any chances to have Rsibreak as a part of apps ?
<BluesKaj> sgclark,  yes
<sgclark> sorry I dont know what you mean
<BluesKaj> the staging ppa debs
<Riddell> soee: hmm? that's a decison of KDE and the maintainer.  currently it's in extragear
<BluesKaj> in the sources list
<sgclark> oh yes BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok thanks sgclark
<sgclark> Riddell: oh I thought it was an application. may need moved in debian git
<Riddell> sgclark: a simple mv command should work fine
<sgclark> where would extragear go?
<valorie> sgclark: thanks for packaging rsibreak!
<sgclark> np
<valorie> Albert brought it back from life-support
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.0-39-ga820e58 * andreas kainz: notifier/plasmoid/metadata.desktop
<pursuivant> Applet: Add breeze icon for muon applet icon
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/a820e58aad2b54a865e87e7a5fa5bdcafabd5c7d
<sgclark> ugh
<Riddell> uh oh, what's up kubuntu-ci?
<sgclark> this is a nightnare. not sure backports is something I can fight with
<sgclark> well I can, but time is an issue
<shadeslayer> there be conflict
<sgclark> yah think?
<shadeslayer> look it's fixed
<sgclark> pft yeah attica is now
<shadeslayer> :)
 * shadeslayer has a headache, heading to bed
<shadeslayer> night
<sgclark> ecm is next. then I am shoving backports back into a corner to be ignored. don't have time for this.
<Riddell> oh is it not liking merging from the vivid branches?
<sgclark> conflict every one, it is completely magling the changlogs and I don't know how to stop that
<sgclark> mangling
<sgclark> ahh nm, forgot about harolds script. That really needs to be with the automation tools
#kubuntu-devel 2015-09-30
<sgclark> ok kf5 backports uploading to staging.
<Riddell> awooga! good to have you packaging sgclark :)
<sgclark> will have to get to the others tomorrow. Had a bit of a hiccup today lol. but I think I have it sorted now.
<sgclark> will run the restart builds though. 
<sgclark> blech vivid backports shouldn't break wily. And getting to late to do anything further tonight.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pursuivant> kubuntu-driver-kcm (master) 15.04ubuntu3-11-g435542b * Harald Sitter:  (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Add I18n to target link libraries to get access to the KLocalizedString header and fix a build failure
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-driver-kcm/435542b6a2b6725593e63458c0698769177bfbf3
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12622848/ -.-
<sitter> mass retrying failed unstables
<bshah> I need packaging solution : so thing is plasma-phone-settings package ships /etc/xdg/kdeglobals file.. but I want to ship different files on both amd64 and arm
<bshah> any idea how this could be achieved?
<bshah> sitter: ^ ideaz?
<sitter> cmake if()?
<bshah> actually whole plasma-phone-settings have null CMake magi
<bshah> +c
<bshah> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-phone-settings.git&a=tree&h=98fa94884787025f7de57177c533da810b3def25&hb=323c9498719a473e2941f2a8ebcc04ebf3d10440 
<sitter> ah, more tricky then
<bshah> (ideally this repo should be nuked and distro should provide kdegloabals themself)
<sitter> bshah: I'd suggest adding cmake TBH and changing the package to use cmake
<sitter> bshah: in that case, nuke it :P
<sitter> add the files to the debian/ dir of the packaging
<bshah> and how exactly architecture wouldbe if'def'd there?
<sitter> tricky tricky
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/marble.git/tree/debian/rules?h=kubuntu_unstable#n36
<sitter> you want to have that override_dh_install target
<sitter> inside that target you use $(overridden_command)
<sitter> which will essentially call the overridden thing
<sitter> and then you'll want to cp debian/kdeglobals.amd64 debian/tmp/etc/xdg/
<sitter> you can if with
<sitter> ifeq ($(DEB_HOST_ARCH),armhf)
<bshah> okay
<sitter> there's also a whole slew of examples WRT arch ifdefs here http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qt4-x11.git/tree/debian/rules
 * sitter shakes fist at make being such a terrible language and rides towards the sunset
<sitter> ah
<sitter> bshah: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/blinken.git/tree/debian/rules?h=kubuntu_unstable#n8
<sitter> you can probably start with that override_dh_auto_install target there
<sitter> and $(overridden_command) --destdir=debian/tmp
<sitter> tricky messy nonsense...
<bshah> what the fuk is overridden_command?
<bshah> I don't have to worry about that or?
<sitter> variable defined in include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk
 * bshah cries... :'<
<bshah> okay
<sitter> you see. for us fancy kde people it wasn't good enough to use what everyone else uses, so we reimplemented what everyone else uses in make because make is such an awesome language, hence the include ....
<shadeslayer> Says the guy who said make was a awesome piece of software 4 years ago at UDS
<shadeslayer> And then told me to read a 1000 page make manual
<bshah> I guess I could just cp debian/kdeglobals.$(DEB_HOST_ARCH) debian/tmp/etc/xdg/kdeglobals
<bshah> instead of ifeq
<sitter> which you did not do
<sitter> bshah: yes, except then you need to symlink for each new archtiecture that might need building in the future
<sitter> from a packaging pov that'd be #wrong
<shadeslayer> No
<shadeslayer> I'd rather not read a 1000 page manual for features I rarely use
<bshah> okay then I guess have slight insight on how to do this.. I have to go out now.. will change it after coming back
 * yofel is pretty sure that nobody here ever read the whole 1000 page manual...
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12623572/
<sitter> need review plz
<clivejo> yipppeee 5 lemmings home!
<clivejo> nice work Mr Sitter
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12623572/ still needs a revu
<sitter> clivejo: what did I do?
<clivejo> saving lemmings!
<clivejo> and another!
<clivejo> your on a roll!
<sitter> hardly has anything to do with nice work but rather bad work on launchpad's part making things fail to begin with 
 * yofel continues to kill lemmings
<clivejo> you just retried them?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ahoneybun> seems everything is building
<sitter> clivejo: yeah
<sitter> kjobswidget i386 failed because of chroot problems which made everything else fail since deps couldn't be installed
<sitter> Riddell: pingping
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12623572/ I needs me a review
<Riddell> hi sitter
<Riddell> sitter: looks good 
<Riddell> sitter: want me to upload?
<bshah> getting no clue still about plasma-phone-settings.. :'(
<Riddell> bshah: what's up?
<Riddell> yippee
<bshah> Riddell: plasma-phone-settings upstream ships /etc/xdg/kdeglobals.. but I want to ship different file for both arm and amd64..
<bshah> Harald mentioned some black magic but I still can't make it out
<bshah> sitter: I am going in right direction? http://ix.io/l6j ?
<sitter> Riddell: yeah
<sitter> Riddell: or wait
<sitter> I'll commit
<sitter> then you can upload xD
<bshah> (yes I don't have if but I want to confirm if this is somewhat right or totally worng)
<sitter> Riddell: pushed
<Riddell> bshah: either some Makefile magic in debian/rules or make plasma-phone-settings.install.amd64 and plasma-phone-settings.install.armhf
<sitter> bshah: configure is wrong
<sitter> other than that it captures the idea
<bshah> configure is wrong in the sense?
<Riddell> bshah: should be override_dh_auto_install
<Riddell> sitter: what's pushed?
<bshah> ah..
<sitter> Riddell: kdepim-runtime
 * sitter has a wicked headache again
<bshah> sitter: new revision : http://ix.io/l6r/diff
<sitter> bshah: I think you want to design this the other way around if armhf ... else 
<sitter> and move the override up
<sitter> otherwise this should work
<bshah> since this is arm thingie armhf is quite normal IMO
<bshah> only amd64 would be special
<bshah> s/arm thingie/phone thingie/
<bshah> Riddell: I seems not to have write access to plasma-phone-settings-packaging.. can you commit there?
<Riddell> bshah: sure, the diff you just posted?
<bshah> no.. a moment..
<bshah> http://ix.io/l6v this one
<bshah> Riddell: or can you make me member of plasma-phone-packaging org?
<Riddell> hang on
<Riddell> bshah: pushed, I made armhf the exception and everything else use amd64 and I ran the install command after that cp so it gets added to the package
<sitter> :P
<Riddell> bshah: invited you on github
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> sgclark!
<Riddell> and marco-parillo!
<Riddell> today is a good day
<bshah> don't laugh at me sitter.. :\ thats not how you welcome newbies.. :p
<sitter> I am resident grumpy person. it is how *I* welcome newbies :P
<sitter> ask sgclark
 * Riddell gives sitter a head massage
<genii> Riddell: You always go the extra distance :)
<sgclark> good to see my backports was not the cause of last nights explosion.
<clivejo> I need to learn how backporting works
<marco-parillo> Riddell: Good morning!
<bshah> Riddell: sure you pushed?
<Riddell> bshah: yes, it's in a branch https://github.com/plasma-phone-packaging/plasma-phone-settings-packaging/tree/kubuntu_unstable
<bshah> ah.. gotcha
<bshah> sitter: http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/vivid_unstable_plasma-phone-settings-packaging_bin_amd64/8/ :(
<bshah> it doesn't have anything cmake so I am skeptical
<bshah> run, Bhushan run.. battery is donw
<sitter> oh yeah
<sitter> brrr
<sitter> -%:
<sitter> -	dh $@
<sitter> bring that back
<sitter> loose the include
<sitter> replace the overridden_command thing with 'dh_auto_install'
<sgclark> who are you talking to?
<sgclark> sitter: ^
<bshah> with me
<bshah> o/
<sgclark> ahh ok
<sitter> lol
<sitter> I am not that mental :P
<sgclark> nah. I just a kf5 port yesterday and that whole conversation could have applied to me.
<bshah> sitter: http://ix.io/l6x
<sitter> looks good
<bshah>  ifeq (amd64,armhf)
<bshah> 13:55:33 /bin/sh: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<bshah> heh
<bshah>  (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻) 
<sitter> ah lol
<sitter> bshah: $(dh_auto_install) -> dh_auto_install
<sitter> sorry, tired eyes :)
<bshah> ok
<sitter> at least I think that is your problem
<sitter> bshah: the dh $@ has a \t right?
<bshah> I think this would convert it to 4 space
<bshah> so no, no \t
<sitter> \t as the character
<sitter> make needs \t as indention for targets
<bshah> ok
<bshah> actually it is tab..
<bshah> \t
<bshah> lets see this dh_auto_install thing fixes it for one and all
<bshah> sitter actually armhf runs fine but not amd64 :O
<bshah> which is crazy!
<sitter> 00:00:27.901 ifeq (amd64,armhf)
<sitter> why is that sh'd
<sitter> ah
<sitter> bshah: you mustn't tab the ifeq/else/endif
<sitter> those are make instructions
<bshah> wthf
<sitter> I think at least
<sitter> bshah: make is a very lovely language :P
<sitter> it has another language built into the language
<bshah> so I just change it to use space right?
<sitter> no
<sitter> no indention at all
<sitter> e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12624755/
<bshah> ah
<sitter> bshah: they are like preprocessor directives essentially
<bshah> yep, gotcha
<bshah> sitter: still mystery it works with armhf
<sitter> peculiar
<sitter> ohhhhhh
<sitter> bshah: armhf is not built
<sitter> bshah: check debian/control it says Architecture: all
<sitter> change that to Architecture: any
<bshah> craziness.. you guys should go back in time and fix this...
<sitter> Architecture: all means that the package only needs to be built on one architecture and can be used on all architectures on account of it containing the same data on all architectures
<bshah> whole deb packaging
<sitter> any OTOH indicates that the package can be used on any architecture but must be built for the architecture
<bshah> also would need to fix my cp
<bshah> 14:14:31 cp: 
<bshah> 14:14:31 cannot create regular file ‘debian/tmp/etc/xdg/kdeglobals’
<bshah> 14:14:31 : No such file or directory
<sitter> this needs some more adjustments
<Riddell> bshah: want me to test it locally?
<bshah> I've reached at point where I am throwing random things at it..
<bshah> Riddell: sure.. and also fix it :p
<Riddell> let me look
<sitter> kill the kdelgobals in the kde git repo + in debian/plasma-phone-settings.install you need to add debian/tmp/* /
<sitter> and the architecture change of course
<sitter> bshah: did I tell you that this is gonna be tricky? :P
<bshah> yes.. :p
<Riddell> I think I sorted it
<Riddell> let's try a build
<sitter> I will however add that this is made needlessly complicated by the fact that the actual source doesn't use cmake and is conceptually wired into the packaging in ways that aren't profoundly usual 
<bshah> I should've decided to port to cmake this morning
<bshah> I removed kdeglobals from upstream
<bshah> seems green but amd64 still have wrong kdegloabals
<Riddell> oh?
<bshah> perhaps because my upstream change didn't made it to anongit
<bshah> oh wait it is not pushed yet
<bshah> sorry
<bshah> done now
<Riddell> bshah: you building it again?
<bshah> Riddell: yep... but now package doesn't have etc/xdg/kdeglobals at all..
<bshah> :
<bshah> :\
<Riddell> http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/vivid_unstable_plasma-phone-settings-packaging_bin_amd64/14/console  says it copied
<Riddell> but you're right it doesn't
 * Riddell confused and looks further
<bshah> sitter | kill the kdelgobals in the kde git repo + in debian/plasma-phone-settings.install you need to add debian/tmp/* /
<bshah> Riddell: we have solution ^
<Riddell> bshah: want to do it or shall I?
<bshah> on it
<Riddell> sitter: http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/mgmt_docker_wily/ is unhappy, what did I miss?
<Riddell> sitter: and what are mgmt_docker_vivid_unstable mgmt_docker_vivid_unstable_amd64, do I need to make copies of them for wily?
<sitter> nope
<sitter> Riddell: the 46. are DO slaves, they havd 404 for some reason. the 212. are scaleway and apparently the docker arm image provider doesn't have wily
<sitter> former probably needs retries, latter we cannot do anything about because someone decided to hard transition the entire tooling so it is broken right now and needs sorting for mobile still
<bshah> yay this works...
<bshah> thanks Riddell and sitter 
<bshah> I will mark this day on calender for future references..
<bshah> :p
<Riddell> sitter: something on DO needs an  apt update?   http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/mgmt_docker_wily/label=46.101.251.91/2/console 
<Riddell> bshah: sorry it was so much hassle, you can ask me to make packaging changes if you like
<sitter> deploy_in_container probably does
<bshah> no need for sorry, I wanted to learn this anyway
<sitter> but we can't change deploy_in_container because then the image names change :P
<sitter> mass retrying wily stable
<sitter> Riddell: really I'd just postpone this until after the bloody tooling deployment is working again
<Riddell> sitter: ok, should I revert pangea and ci-tooling and delete jobs or just leave it for now?
<sitter> leave it, I don't think the jobs will trigger
<Riddell> ok thanks
<sitter> I might be able to stopgap this tomorrow
<sitter> shadeslayer: btw if you fancy a bit of reading you could check out if and how packer can help with image deployment
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> any reason kservice was bumped to 5.14.3 while the rest of kf5 is at .0 ? 
<Riddell> sgclark: kservice got a bug then a fix which caused a bug then another fix which caused a bug and finally another fix which made bshah report a bug
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> clear as mud. ok
<Riddell> so currently we're at 5.14.3, stay tuned for the next exciting episode
<sgclark> k
<clivejo> LOL
<sgclark> I don't remember having this much symbols madness doing backports in the past. hmm
<sgclark> Riddell: there are seriously tons of missing symbols. Any thoughts on how to proceed?
<clivejo> do they have to be redone for a backport?
<sgclark> not sure, this has not happened to me in the past.
<clivejo> surely they would be the same on both vivid and wily?
<sgclark> one would think
<sgclark> I am baffled as to why this is.
<Riddell> sgclark: just rm the .symbols files
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: it'll be due to the gcc 5 transition, vivid has gcc 4
<clivejo> ah
<sgclark> oh right
<sgclark> makes sense now
 * clivejo nods
<Riddell> sgclark: the point of symbols files is to check if symbols have not disappeared and broken ABI, we know that's not the case so you can just ignore them for backports
<sgclark> excellent. thanks
<Riddell> hmm, it might be nice to have packages of davetray for testing (it'll go into plasma for 5.5) http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/xembed_back
<sgclark> haha davetray
<Riddell> it's a technical term
<sgclark> well I would but I am working on the world of backports lol
 * Riddell eyes up clivejo
<sgclark> grr
<sgclark> wth why would wily pick up a backport commit
<sgclark> Riddell: seems sitter is gone. kservice has an error with git behind behind by one commit. If you can fix such a thing.
<sgclark> and I am not sure if I am seeing correctly, it looks like wily is picking up my backports commits, this would have very undesirable results.
<soee> so yesterday i aksed if krunner works for you - it didn't worked for me
<soee> it seems that  during some updates all options (what to look for) in kurunner were unchecked ..
<sgclark> yippee
<soee> Pobieranie:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/main qtbase5-dbg amd64 5.4.2+dfsg-2ubuntu6 [152 MB]
<soee> lol 152 MB ;o
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sgclark> staging-frameworks vivid backport needs testing
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-01
<teward> anyone know what the correct upstream project for libkpeople is, if any?  (I asked because it landed on ubuntu-quality ML)
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> let me look
<teward> sgclark: thank you.
<clivejo> isnt it part of kdepim?
<sgclark> teward: project page https://projects.kde.org/projects/frameworks/kpeople has contacts 
<sgclark> it is in line to be a framework afaik
<clivejo> yeah, its source is here - http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.14/
<clivejo> sgclark: are you backporting frameworks 5.14.0?
<sgclark> clivejo: mmhmm. well finished but needs testers
<clivejo> my system is wily Im affraid
<sgclark> VM can be used :)
<sgclark> I am trying to recruit more testers... we are in dire need.
<clivejo> LOL I need my CPU for trying to compile and build calligra!
<clivejo> but saying that Im not getting anywhere with it!
<sgclark> oh lol, then no a vm will not work for you
<clivejo> sgclark: any idea why it compiles on my own machine but refuses to work in pbuilder or LP?
<sgclark> missing dep? dunno, would need to take a look really.
<clivejo> please do have a look, its driving me nuts
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/219145287/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kreport_2.96.1%2Bgit20150928-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<teward> sgclark: clivejo: someone on the quality team is linking LP to upstream project pages - the question is where do we link it to
<teward> (by 'it' i mean libkpeople)
<teward> It's under Kubuntu Members ownership, hence the q
<sgclark> teward: my link was the current project page until we move to phabricator, so link to it for now please. Anyway someone from this team can contact me? I would like to keep in touch for when we do move to phabricator. (we being upstream)
<teward> sgclark: would you rather me just tell the ubuntu-quality mailing list (ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com) to stop going through KDE and linking Launchpad packages with upstream projects?
<teward> and say that that request came from Upstream?
<sgclark> I really don't mind if they link.. I think I need context though lol.
<teward> sgclark: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quality/2015-September/006232.html
<teward> first message
<teward> i later follow up saying i'll poke here
<clivejo> oh thats a nice wee diagram - http://api.kde.org/frameworks-api/frameworks5-apidocs/kpeople/html/kpeople-dependencies.html
<sgclark> teward: let them know I am taking care of it. https://launchpad.net/libkpeople 
<ahoneybun> sgclark: 'plasmashell restart' fixed the issue for now
<sgclark> cool
<soee> good morning
<sick_rimmit> Morning soee
<sick_rimmit> I'm just setting up a VM with Kubuntu 15.04 64Bit to do some Testing for sgclark ;-)
<soee> yup, was thinking about the same :)
<Riddell> thanks sick_rimmit, soee_
 * sick_rimmit waves at Riddell
<soee_> meh, when installing vivid in VB copying files goes to 21% than vb canceles installation
<zokiDimovski> Hi everyone. I have upgraded my machine from 15.04 to 15.10 and I'm experiencing some problems.
<zokiDimovski> The first and most annoying is “Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator.”
<zokiDimovski> This is happening every time I start the desktop.
<soee_> zokiDimovski: what permissions have this file and does ot exist ?
<soee_> i'v seen some problmes with this file i think
<zokiDimovski> The file does not exist. I double check my permission in the home folder. All is good.
<Riddell> / sounds like it's not finding the home directory and wrinting it to / instead
<zokiDimovski> Is there a way that I can test that?
<zokiDimovski> another one...
<zokiDimovski> Missing Icons - When launching applications with root permissions (sudo app_name), there are no icons in the application. Tested on dolphin, kate, konsole and systemsettings. Tried to change different icons sets, it's the same result, there are no icons.
<sitter> mck182: that wallet thing sounds a bit meh
<sick_rimmit> Hangon..
<sick_rimmit> I wonder, does the Wallet problem have a relationship with the KWallet upgrade tool.
<sick_rimmit> When I installed 15.04 it asked would I like to upgrade Kwallet..
<sitter> latest information I saw in the bug report was that the pam causes it
<sick_rimmit> I am just wondering perhaps that tool needs to run to create the config file your looking for
<sick_rimmit> just a though
<howlymowly> hi there ...  short question:  I installed kubuntu 15.10 everything working OK, just when I install AMD fglrx driver my system hangs at startup ... (i think at the moment when the login manager gets aktivated)  is this a known bug? i have a radeon 6850
<clivejo> has there been updates to PIM?
<clivejo> its very unstable for me right now
<sitter> Riddell: how did you get the ubiquity screenshot?
<sitter> http://imgur.com/a/718aY
<vip> oh, it is not only me having empty spaces in tray ;-)
<vip> sitter: maybe vbox?
<soee_> vip: one empty space yu mean ?
<vip> oh, sometimes I even got two 
<vip> (-:
<soee_> hmm do i do this wrong: sometimes i need to edit file with sudo using nano nd search some content in it, modify and save. This creates file ~/.nano/search_history that is owned by root
<soee_> than if i want to use nano with my user, it can't access this and shows message
<soee_> Error reading /home/soee/.nano/search_history: Permission denied
<soee_> Press Enter to continue
<TJ-> soee_: 'sudo' maintains the current user env settings, including $HOME, so that would be expected to happen
<sitter> use vim
<soee_> i'm not sure why but i can't get used to vim
<TJ-> soee_: sudo -H|--set-home may be what you want
<bshah> well never ever use sudo vim/nano foobar
<soee_> TJ-: what does it do ?
<bshah> but do sudoedit
<TJ-> soee_: "man sudo"
<bshah> sudoedit is more safe
<soee_> oh inteestign
<TJ-> I saw a bug recently where sudedit is ignoring the EDITOR env-var, or its not being passed on
<sitter> sudo -i is your friend
<Neiniel-32> Hi, I am wild tester that responded to the tester call, now I am checking all the bugs I suffered in  15.04 in the 15.10 beta2  (virtualized) or if I find new ones. Will report soon ¬¬ :D 
<soee_> Neiniel-32: hiho
<soee_> Neiniel-32: Scarlett wants to test first frameworks backports, can you do this ?
<Neiniel-32> If I could do it in the virtualized install, just give me instructions I will try to do my best
<soee_> Neiniel-32: install Vivid in VirtualBox for example, than add the testing ppa, upgrade system and check if upgrade wnet fine and system is stable etc.
<soee_> Neiniel-32: to add frameworsk stagin ppa type: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks
<soee_> Neiniel-32: than: sudo apt full-upgrade
<Neiniel-32> ok as soon I end to check wich bugs survived the new version, and get out of job I will do that, now I will download the vivid iso and let the pc installing
<soee_> Neiniel-32: cool, thank you
<Riddell> sitter: virtualbox wasn't working for me so it was a live system, I can double check if you like
<Neiniel-32> the mayority of bugs I keep on finding are kde related and not kubuntu, (like the wrong behaviour in the panel with the option windows could cover activated)
<soee_> Riddell: today Plasma 5.4.2 tars ?
<Riddell> soee_: yes indeed, lots of new icons to come
<soee_> :D
<Riddell> of course no guarantee that packages will be ready to test today but let's try
<soee_> Neiniel-32: such bugs should be reported on bugs.kde.org
<sitter> Riddell: would be good
<Neiniel-32> yes I now, just not enought time yet, but I will do it
<Neiniel-32> *know
<sitter> Riddell: also can't break it on laptop
<Riddell> sitter: I see it, the image yesterday still had ubiquity	2.21.31, todays has .32
<Riddell> which is strange since .32 had transitioned the day before but I guess not quite quick enough
<Riddell> sorry for the noise sitter
<sitter> -.-
<sitter> heart attack for nothing
<alvin> I've just installed Kubuntu 15.10 beta2. It still insists on using th de_BE locale for Belgium. There are only 77 German speaking people in this country. Why is this the default?
<alvin> Are they perhaps all Kubuntu users?
<TJ-> alvin: that sounds like a debian-installer/ubiquity issue 
<Riddell> the secret germanic belgium kde conspiracy
<Riddell> locale issues like that will be tricky to diagnose, it's all in some low level database we get from debian
<alvin> I do install Debian a lot, and I never get that specific locale, but maybe there's some extra configuration here. I thought it would be difficult to find that. It has been there for several releases. Since you can no longer specifically say "I want my time to look like..." it has become more of an issue. You can no longer say: monetary unit is EUR, but you have to choose a locale and hope it's what you want. Instead of thursday, I now see 
<alvin> 'Donnerstag'
<sitter> alvin: what language do you install with? english?
<yofel> might be a kde issues too. Here my env says "LANG=de_DE.UTF-8", which certainly matches my regional settings, but not my language (en_US.UTF-8)
<alvin> sitter: Yes. I want English as languate, but EUR as monetary unit, and a 24-hour clock. No AM and PM.
<sitter> yofel: LANGUAGE is different from LANG and we can set them independently
<sitter> alvin: that's not what I asked
<yofel> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<yofel> LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8
<sitter> when you are at the installer
<sitter> what language do you install with
<alvin> Trouble is that KDE knows locales that don't really exist. I can choose 'Belgium - English' which resulsts in en_BE.UTF-8, but on the command line, that results in 'setting locale failed'
<alvin> sitter: I do install in English
<sitter> the setting locale thing is a bug
<alvin> sitter: What is a bug? The existence of the en_BE.UTF-8 locale? I can choose that in KDE, but when adding it to (/var/lib/locales/supported.d/local), dpkg-reconfigure says there is no such locale definition.
<sitter> that'd be the bug :P
<sitter> Riddell: didn't you have someone work on the locale api?
<alvin> :-( It's hard to set it right, and the only way to do so more or less is the command line.
<Riddell> sitter: only to install language packs using packagekit, and he's not finished it yet
<sitter> ok
<sitter> that would actually fix the locale not available problem
<sitter> Riddell: we need newer frameworks in wily
<sitter> the icon loader in that release is fucked
<sitter> see kickoff after installation using oxygen
<Riddell> um, we have the latest 5.14 release in wily
<sitter> so that's broken then
<sitter> alvin: de_BE is a bug in ubiquity
<alvin> sitter: Thanks. Is there a bug report already?
<sitter> no clue
<alvin> I'll report it as soon as I do another install
<sgclark> morning
<sitter> can't reproduce the problem with en_BE
<lordievader> Hey sgclark. I was just testing the kf staging ppa.
<lordievader> sgclark: Installs fine, by the way.
<lordievader> And reboots fine too.
<alvin> For reporting a bug against plasmashell, what package do I choose?
<TJ-> alvin: i seem to recall something like plasma-workspace - do "dpkg -S 'bin/plasmashell' "
<alvin> I don't know if it's a known bug. (Installed beta2) Multi-monitor works, but plasmashell is only started on the left monitor. lordievader told me to kquitapp plasmashell and kstart plasmashell. That brings plasmashell on the second monitor alive, but it goes wrong again next time.
<sitter> you don't because you report it on bugs.kde.org
<sgclark> Riddell: someone working on the new plasma?
<alvin> sitter: Fair enough. Only, I don't know yet if it's Kubuntu-specific or not.
<sgclark> thank you everyone that answered my call for testers :)
<sitter> alvin: neither do we :P
<alvin> I take it there is no such thing as release blockers then?
<alvin> I'll go look at the right bug tracker then.
<Riddell> sgclark: not yet
<sgclark> i'll take it
 * Riddell high fives sgclark
<soee_> i think we shoudl have ~ 10 testers that will test stuff eahc time we have to release something
<soee_> and release after all of them test it
<sitter> Riddell: btw http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_stable_kaccounts-integration/
<sgclark> yeah we need more than we have for certain. looks like my call worked a little
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hiyas
<soee_> hiho
<Riddell> sitter: will investigate..
<BluesKaj> hi sgclark, soee_
<sitter> Riddell: you merged unstable into stable as I recall
<mck182> <sitter> mck182: that wallet thing sounds a bit meh [12:45:16] --> what wallet thing?
<Furor-ESP> @soee_ I did that, some packages got updated, a pop up of distro upgrade appear and them dissapear, I tried to reboot, but failed and have to force a restart, after I loging in again, most of apps dissapared from start menu
<soee_> popup of distro upgrade ?
<Furor-ESP> the notifcation on the system tray that advise you that a distro upgrade is available
<Furor-ESP> sorry for my bad explanation
<Furor-ESP> I didnt have time to read it completely as it happened fast, what I could asure you its that most of apps are inacesible from start menu and krunner
<soee_> but you can search with krunner etc ?
<Furor-ESP> https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/bgkWLpbYshGXs77
<Furor-ESP> no, krunner didn't find any app
<Furor-ESP> correction: the apps belonging to system panel appear, others not
<Furor-ESP> very strange
<soee_> Furor-ESP: oen krunner (ALT+F2)
<soee_> *open
<Furor-ESP> (like screen lock, samba ..)
<soee_> and click on that icon before search field
<soee_> see if all those items are checked there
<Furor-ESP> done
<Furor-ESP> all checked
<soee_> type in console: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<soee_> what is the output
<Furor-ESP> I am trying to manage how to open the terminal after this happened
<Furor-ESP> I could use it with kdesudo also I suppose
<soee_> try to switch to different tty
<sgclark> type in konsole into runner?
<Furor-ESP> all normal apps are missed
<Furor-ESP> from krunner and start menu
<soee_> well are you sure it didn;t remove them while upgrding ?
<sgclark> ctl-alt-f2
<sgclark> yeah sounds like kubuntu-desktop got uninstalled
<Furor-ESP> I know, but I have to change keys or I will do it on the host operating system
<soee_> ah right it is VB :)
<soee_> Furor-ESP: right click on the desktop
<soee_> and pick: Run Command from menu
<Furor-ESP> yes, that way I open krunner
<soee_> and can you open Konsole ?
<Furor-ESP> but krunner its almost useless right now, I am trying to configure the virtual box to could do a control+alt+f1, give me some minutes
<Furor-ESP> no
<soee_> Furor-ESP: what if you switch to alternative launcher ?
<soee_> it is also empty - does not list apps ?
<Furor-ESP> I will check
<Furor-ESP> but when the normal one and krunner doesnt list apps...
<Furor-ESP> nope
<soee_> well i doubt it will remove all apps, there must be something different
<Furor-ESP> wtf, now let me execute konsole (as command but app with icon not listed)
<Furor-ESP> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesn't need to install anything
<sgclark> breeze maybe??
<Furor-ESP> I put another screenshot in the link I shared before
<soee_> Furor-ESP: and you have installed those frameworks from staging ppa ?
<Furor-ESP> yes
<Furor-ESP> all this happened after I restart after that
<sgclark> apt-get upgrade exits cleanly?
<sgclark> Furor-ESP: can you point me to the vivid cd you used, I need to try and reproduce.
<Furor-ESP> I downloaded a ISO from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.04/release/kubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<sgclark> thank you
<Furor-ESP> I did all normal updates
<Furor-ESP> restart
<Furor-ESP> added the staging
<Furor-ESP> updates
<Furor-ESP> problem trying to restart, forced restart, login and them the problem to locate the apps
<Furor-ESP> (missed in menu, and missed in krunner, unless I typed full command as you could see in screenshot)
<Furor-ESP> I have to leave for today, to keep on working. Thanks for your patience, hope that test could be usefull
<Furor-ESP> Will try to back tomorrow
<sgclark> Riddell: first time using new staging-upload script. What does it mean to remember to unpause? was I suppose to pause something? :(
<Riddell> pause kci http://kci.pangea.pub/view/mgmt/job/mgmt_pause_integration/
<sgclark> meh too late now. sorry did not know
<Riddell> I should probably force that in the script
<Riddell> then again it's no bad thing to test the merges
<marco-parillo> I want to thank the Kubuntu Devs. On identical 1GB VM, each with Plasma 5.4.1, identical FF and Chrome tabs, a just-released distro just spun helplessly, while Wily Beta was also able to run Muon-updates.
<clivejo> sgclark: did you get a chance to look over kreport ?
<sgclark> clivejo: eek, no I totally got distracted by that launchpad request thing, can I have another link?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/219145287/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kreport_2.96.1%2Bgit20150928-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sgclark> well it cannot find the header file, of which I conclude it did not get generated?
<clivejo> why does it compile locally?
<clivejo> but not on LP?
<clivejo> dont understand why its failing
<sgclark> well it looks like it uses ECM to generate those headers, perhaps a different version of ECM that LP is using? 
<sgclark> wild guess here, I have no idea what your local setup is, nor what dependencies LP is using
<clivejo> Version: 5.14.0-0ubuntu2 installed locally
<clivejo> Ill enable proposed, see it that helps
<clivejo> yippeee
<soee> do we have Plasma 5.4.2 started to build ?
<clivejo> I dont know
<sgclark> yes it is in staging
<soee> i see no status page for it http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/
<sgclark> cuz I have not made one. sorry distracted
<soee> ah ok :)
<clivejo> sgclark: do you have a weegie login?
<sgclark> well it let me loging but no I cannot su to kubuntu
<sgclark> so I cannot creat a status page sorry
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm onto it
<soee> sgclark: but are there some builds that faild or 5.4.2 is ready ?
<Riddell> sgclark: you're in sudo group, just ping or another sudoer to reset your password
<sgclark> soee: all green but that does not necessarily mean they are done.
<Riddell> sgclark: not bad http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.4.2_wily.html :)
<sgclark> sorry I got distracted on to another task.
<sgclark> thanks Riddell
<soee> wow so 1 package only failed ?
<sgclark> mmm xinput - isnt that the one not available in debian based distros?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<sgclark> not failed but cmake wants a package that I do not believe we can provide.
<sgclark> yep xcb-xinput no exist
<sgclark> soee: feel free to test, debian based does not ship with xcb-input so that orange will remain so. 
<sgclark> !testers
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sgclark> please test staging-plasma
<soee> sgclark: and oxygen-fonts ?
<sgclark> oh hmm
<sgclark> soee: nice catch, I am going blind.
<soee> sgclark: and why it is 5.4.1 not 5.4.2 ?
<soee> *oxygen-fonts
<clivejo> probably in manual
<sgclark> that is why it was in manual, all fixed now uploading...
<clivejo> nothing to actually compile?
<soee> wowo i think this was the fastest plasma build ever
<clivejo> sgclark: is an expert :)
<soee> true :)
<soee> clivejo: beeing an expert  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg :D
 * clivejo wonders if sgclark's next job is to backport them
<sgclark> yes it is, but working on application backport atm
<soee> sgclark: can you tell me what -ppa1 or -ppa2 sufix means in package name ?
<Quintasan> soee: first upload to ppa, second upload to ppa and so on
<soee> Quintasan: thanks
<soee> so package gets it before or after build?
<soee> uploader gives that name or LP ?
<Quintasan> Uploader
<sgclark> yeah it rejected my build, so I made another, but now looking I think possibly Riddell was working on it without saying anything.. 
<Quintasan> soee: We just have to somehow differ uploads which only have changes in the packaging. We can't exactly bump the software version number itself.
<Riddell> sgclark: I uploaded oxygen-fonts but then got distracted
<Riddell> and failed to say so
<sgclark> I uploaded another not knowing that sory, oh well it is done
<clivejo> naughty Riddell
<sgclark> Riddell: did you see my statement about xcb-input? seems debian refuses to enable it
<Riddell> sgclark: no, what's that about?
<sgclark> I recall this coming up on my CI
<sgclark> upstream debian refuses to enable xcb-input. something about buggy and ABI.
<Riddell> sgclark: for what?
<sgclark> plasma-desktop
<sgclark> the orange one lol
<Riddell> then let's just add it to cmake-override.json
<sgclark> mmm this sounds new
<sgclark> is this in packaging or what?
<sgclark> Riddell: I don't know where that is sorry
<Riddell> it's in kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> cmake-ignore.json
<Riddell> but I'm curious about debian's objection
<sgclark> yeah walcomtablet will never run for us without it
<sgclark> perma red on my ci :(
<Riddell> something to do with ./kcms/input/CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> I think I'd add it to the packagae, trusting upstream more than some fellow packagers
<sgclark> huh?
<sgclark> you lost me
<Riddell> we want wacom tablet support
<Riddell> and if upstream says we want it then we should have it
<Riddell> so I'd add it to the packaging
<Riddell> hmm but I can't work out what build-dep to add
<soee_> sgclark, Riddell: smoth download and upgrade, will reboot now
<sgclark> Riddell: the xcb parent would need to be rebuilt with the xinput flag enabled then grab the bits out and put in packaging for those that want it?
<sgclark> I may be really confused, my brain is fried
<Riddell> ah really
<Riddell> well let's just add it to ignores then
<Riddell> do you want to add it to cmake-ignore.json or shall I?
<sgclark> go ahead
<sgclark> I have to afk for a bit
<soee> i'm back :)
<clivejo> any problems?
<soee> clivejo: nope
<soee> any idea how can i download 64bit deb from here https://build.opensuse.org/package/show/isv:ownCloud:community:nightly/owncloud-client ?
<Riddell> perfect green http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.4.2_wily.html :)
<clivejo> cheating :P
<soee> Riddell: +1 
<soee> ah her eit is https://build.opensuse.org/package/binary/isv:ownCloud:community:nightly/owncloud-client?arch=x86_64&filename=owncloud-client_2.0.2~git-1_amd64.deb&repository=xUbuntu_15.04
<soee> woho new updates icon :)
<soee> brb
 * sgclark blogs for more testers
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: Plasmashell is acting odd
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: I can't right click on the desktop and the panels don't work
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: For switching tasks or anything
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Scarlett>: Works for me. What are you running?
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: Driver?
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Scarlett>: Last update?
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: Yea wily
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: Wow 132 packages to update
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: It Started yesterday I  believe, I just killed xorg and I was fine till a min agao
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: But now even a reboot did not fix it
<KubuntuSuperBot> <Aaron>: So I'm updating to see if that fixes it
<sgclark> err that is old
<soee> if someone will test 5.4.2, please tell me if you also have ~15 sec lag when booting system after sddm
<soee> so the proggress bar is 100% than 15 sec lag
<Riddell> who was that kubuntusuperbot?
<sgclark> arrons telegram bot
<sgclark> ahoneybuns
<Riddell> hmm
<soee> calligra has nice icons
<clivejo> in Software and Updates Im getting an unhandled error occurred - org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying
<sgclark> is this testing plasma or in general?
<clivejo> both
<sgclark> ok let me clarify. You installed staging plasma and this popped up or?
<clivejo> as I was adding the staging plasma PPA it started
<clivejo> so prior to it
<sgclark> software and updates - is that muon?
<clivejo> oh its not
<clivejo> its gtk
<clivejo> thats gnome?
<sgclark> it is, not sure what it has to do with updates though
<clivejo> Ive removed it
<clivejo> use the kde one
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-02
<claydoh> what happened to libkgeomap for digikam/kipi in wily?
<sgclark> no clue
<claydoh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/1459443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1459443 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Reenable gpssync plugin in digikam" [High,Triaged]
<claydoh> but I can't find why it is gone or if it is coming back
<sgclark> umm well http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2015-08/msg16295.html
<sgclark> seems odd
<sgclark> ahh indeed it is qt4 only
<sgclark> won't work in wily
<claydoh> ahh I suspected it was something like that.
<claydoh> changelog makes it confusing
<claydoh> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/d/digikam/digikam_4.12.0-0ubuntu5/changelog
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk>  Hi - does this mean that plasma 5.4.2 will be the default version in 15.10 (i.e no need to add a PPA, etc) -> http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2015/kubuntu-plasma-5-4-2-ready-testing-come-join-the-fun/
<sitter> such was the plan
<yossarianuk> sitter: groovy !
<yossarianuk> been running 15.10 for about a month - seems far more stable than kubuntu 15.04 (plasma 5.2.x)
<allee> I've installed wily to test 5.4.2: End of wily install a popup appears that asks to reboot.  The button shows not text until I hovered over the button and bg turned blue (starts with fg=bg maybe?)
<clivejo> allee: what GPU?
<allee> clivejo: Mac Air with Intel
<clivejo> can you try running the installer (DVD, USB etc) in nomodeset ?
<soee_> allee: yeah iv seen this, teh whole button ws kind of white ?
<allee> soee_:  light gray like the the rest of the dialog
<soee_> i wonder if it is gone  now when ubiquity was updated to match breeze theme
<soee_> i think sitter ws working on ubiquite styles
<howlymowly> hi everyone..   i installed amd fglrx drivers on kubuntu wiley with a radeon 6850   get a black screen after rebooting ..   is this a known bug?
<clivejo> soee_: http://postimg.org/image/rvk14tdl5/
<allee> soee_:  about login delay.  Where with fresh install and 5.4.1:  Login in -> progress bar does to ~ 66%  25 sec delay, then ~80%, then ~90% with ~ 2-3 sec, them plasma desktop shows
<allee> soee_:  5.4.2 installing right now ...
<soee_> clivejo: daily or beta2 ?
<clivejo> seems to be an issue with Nvidia GPU
<allee> soee_: with 5.4.2 progress bar goes to 100% in a few secs.  Then ~ 20 - 23 sec delay before plasma-desktop is shown
<clivejo> if I run the DVD in nomodeset the graphics are fine
 * allee lunch. bbl.
 * clivejo goes in search of lunch too
<Riddell> yossarianuk: if people test it
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj, able to test plasma 5.4.2 on wily?
<Riddell> http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2015/kubuntu-plasma-5-4-2-ready-testing-come-join-the-fun/
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  yup, I'm there
<BluesKaj> no luck with the ppa tho, invalid or it can't be read
<BluesKaj> ok , already had it , was commented
<Riddell> sitter: could we please have jenkins on mobile.kci able to ssh into thrift? bshah is working on the mobile image creation
<sitter> Riddell: why does it need to get onto thrift? thrift is supposed to die, no?
<clivejo> now got message bus issues in PIM
<bshah> sitter: it hosts plasma-mobile's images and its crazy ubuntu-image server
<Riddell> sitter: I don't know, what's your thinking there?
<clivejo> Did Plasma 5.4.2 change anything with dbus? 
<sitter> Riddell, bshah: relocate to taspar?
<sitter> actually, relocate to s3fs. but for now relocate to taspar
<sitter> I am not entirely sure why we need a dicated server to host random files
<sitter> Riddell: what user on thrift
<sitter> and what key
<sitter> and what what
<clivejo> what where?
<Riddell> sitter: jenkins@taster to log into ubuntu@thrift using whatever key jenkins can know about
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola sgclark!
<BluesKaj> after upgrading from the staging ppa the only difference I've seen so far is the pulseaudio install/upgrade, otherwise systemsettings5  as root still doesn't apply the settings changes so the toolbar fonts on any root opened files, for editing, still aren't large enough to read on my large screen monitor/tv (one of my major peeves so far). This peeve obviously has nothing to do with the staging ppa upgrades
<BluesKaj> so=to
<soee_> BluesKaj: did you noticed maybe some 'lag' when loading system after sddm screen ?
<soee_> liek the progress bar stops for ~ 15/20 sec
<BluesKaj> soee_:  no more than usual , no
<BluesKaj> and I rebooted twice after reseting my audio prefernces to alsa without pulse and gstremaer backend
<BluesKaj> but soee_ I don't have fast booting pc , still using ancient hdd '
<zokiDimovski> soee_: I have that 'lag' on my 2 machines. Just yesterday on my laptop it took about 60sec. On my PC it took about 30sec.
<BluesKaj> going to switch to 256Gb SSD next month ..maybe then it will show any boot speed problems 
<Riddell> sgclark: any plans to upload 5.4.2?
<sgclark> how is the testing going?
<Riddell> sgclark: good for me, BluesKaj just said same issues but reported no problems, clivejo had an issue in kdepim but I think that's unrelated
<Riddell> allee installed it and had a problem on logout, dunno if that's continuous or caused by 5.4.2
<sgclark> mm yeah pim is applications.
<mamarley> sgclark: I am using it too and I haven't had any new issues. :)
<sgclark> And I am shocked applications is ok in wily. I am fighting with patches in backports.
<Riddell> oh?
<Riddell> sgclark: I can upload 5.4.2 if you're busy fighting with backports
<sgclark> kde4libs lots of fuzz that needs adjustments
<sgclark> sure Riddell go ahead. If you are satisfied. I have been using 5.4.2 fine as well.
<clivejo> +1 seems ok to me
<BluesKaj> upgrading from the staging ppa on my laptop atm , will report back in a few mins 
<sgclark> Riddell: please refresh my memory on kde-l10n repo does not exist and seems I remember some script or something?
<Riddell> sec..
<Riddell> sgclark: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<sgclark> thanks
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common  has the wily packaging
<Riddell> Backport branches are kde-l10n-common-${release}-backports 
<Riddell> so you probably need to make that branch if you're doing backports
<allee> Riddell, sgclark: it's on login not logout and 'only' a delay of ~ 20 sec.  Same for 5.4.1 just in an earlier login stage.   With 5.4.1 it often required several alt-ctrl-dels to logout.  That worked with 5.4.2 the few times I tried.   I had not much luck testing 5.4.2 yet as the mac air stopped booting.  Black screen (of death?)  :-(   Still trying to find out what's wrong 
<soee_> cool stuff https://plus.google.com/+MartinGr%C3%A4%C3%9Flin/posts/WZaDPFpoXSB
<allee> os-prober does not find the wily installation of this morning.  Does Mac GPT partitioned disk require a different tool?
<sgclark> I have never had a mac sorry
<Riddell> shadeslayer's a mac head
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20151001-wily.html#kubuntu a few things to tidy up there
<allee> sgclark: I'd to installed wily 2 times. Everytime I logged in to 5.4.2 for the 1st time I got a black screen with a cursor.  Plasmashell was not running.   alt-ctrl-del and 2nd login and plasma-desktop started fine this time.
<allee> I've to leave now, but will retry with a freshly created user once more later
<sgclark> that does not sound good
<sgclark> let see if there is a bug
<sgclark> Riddell: did you upload 5.4.2?
<allee> sgclark: mhh, created new user with user manager,  quit system-settings,  went into user-manager again and the account create a minute ago is not listed. 
<allee> But when I used the new user to login into plasma, I got no black screen.  plasmashell was started the 1st time.  So can't really reprocude  what happend with 1st user with uid 1000.
<allee> bbl
<allee> user-manager bug: I've created an unpriv. user.  Logged in as this user and created a 3rd user.  This Worked!  Weird!  User manager only ask for pw.  1st and 2nd user have same pw.  So I'm not sure if in the back, the 1st admin user id was used instead of the current unpriviliged one.  Nevertheless: something is wrong.
<allee> application luncher bug:  favorites and all other tab but 'leave'  use the old oxygen icons. not the flat breeze icons.
<sgclark> woah, I do not see that at all
<sgclark> allee: can you please file a bug report? obviously this need further investigation but I will not be able to get to it today.
<sgclark> pretty please :)
<allee> k
<sgclark> assign it to me and I will deal with where it needs to go.
<sgclark> attach any logs you might find useful
<allee> bbl
<yofel> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20151001-wily.html#kubuntu
<yofel> not too bad..
<soee_> lordievader: did ou tested already 5.4.2 ?
<allee> sgclark: oxygen icons in launcher fixed themself. Now almost all icons but e.g. firefox are from breeze. I'm puzzled!!!!!
<soee_> oh i see that 5.4.2 wasalready pushed to archive
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> are dbuild logs mostly the same?
<yofel> depends on the way dh is invoked and whether DH_VERBOSE is set. In general they're mostly the same as there are fixed build targets that have to be met
<clivejo> yofel: is there a tool to compare how and why kreports builds onmy local machine, but fails on LP?
<yofel> not that I know of.. your best bet usually is to try and replicate the LP environment as close as possible
<lordievader> soee_: Haven't really been near a computer today. Is that for Wily?
<soee_> lordievader: yes. but it is already in Wily so no need for more testing.
<lordievader> Ah, I see. Oh well, earliest time I could test would be monday anyways.
<lordievader> Hmm, seems 5.4.2 ain't in Gentoo yet.
<allee> sgclark: I could not reproduce the user manager bugs.  Frustrating.
<allee> sgclark: nevertheless 5.4.2 seems to be fine so far.  No real (reproducable) bug found yet.  Great work!
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-03
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee_
<soee> how can i check why some packages were kept back ?
<yofel> -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true
<yofel> or you can explicitely install them and see what it would remove
<soee> ok, thank you
<TJ-> Maybe this a packaing issue; Muon is not displaying the first character of an application Description, and the Dowloading and Installing icons seem broken - I'm seeing what looks like a dimmed out no-entry road sign
#kubuntu-devel 2015-10-04
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<quintasan> lol yofel
<soee_> LO 5.0.2 in archive i see :)
<clivejo> both my volume icons seem to have disappeared
<vip> logout and login again
<clivejo> been gone for a few logins
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  the pulseaudio volume icon has replaced kmix in the panel, but it's usesless 
<BluesKaj> so MIA is probly a good thing 
<BluesKaj> kmix still works in plasma 4 desktops
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #683: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/683/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #664: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/664/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Kernel 4.8 released
<tsimonq2> I saw
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #283: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #167: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/277/
<tsimonq2> omg KCI load speeds are VERY VERY slow
<tsimonq2> http://img.ctrlv.in/img/16/10/03/57f1b37409361.png
<tsimonq2> argh!
<tsimonq2> come on!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #187: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #181: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/181/
<tsimonq2> COME ON
<tsimonq2> I need to access KCI
<tsimonq2> valorie: who owns KCI?
<tsimonq2> valorie: as in, who runs it?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: thanks
<ahoneybun> thanks for the kickstart on that
<tsimonq2> no problem, although Clive has already told me he doesn't even want to THINK about Z until 16.10 is out the door. :P
<ahoneybun> yea but we need to fix the current issues
<tsimonq2> I agree
<tsimonq2> pita
<tsimonq2> !info libkeduvocdocument-dev
<ubottu> libkeduvocdocument-dev (source: libkeduvocdocument): development files for KEduVocDocument. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 17 kB, installed size 122 kB
<valorie> tsimonq2: afaik, the KDs own KCI
<valorie> but maybe ask Phil and/or Scarlett or sitter?
<tsimonq2> yofel, sgclark, sitter: KCI's loading times are terrible atm, and in general loading times suck. Could we see a speed improvement in the near future?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> +1 thing to do is get memberships out the door
<tsimonq2> hm?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well after 16.10 is
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We have clivejo and Santa have membership meetings
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *well
<tsimonq2> not clivejo's membership meeting, developer meeting
<tsimonq2> he's already a member
<ahoneybun> developer membership
<ahoneybun> I know he is I was ther
<ahoneybun> *there
<acheronuk> santa_: libkexiv2 seems to be missing from the applications upload? and lack of it is blocking things on build-deps
<acheronuk> crucial rejects I think... 
<acheronuk> (1) kmbox http://launchpadlibrarian.net/287497599/kmbox_15.12.3-0ubuntu1_16.04.3-0ubuntu1.diff.gz 
<acheronuk> (2) kidentitymanagement http://launchpadlibrarian.net/287497435/kidentitymanagement_15.12.3-0ubuntu1_16.04.3-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<acheronuk> (3) kpimtextedit http://launchpadlibrarian.net/287497728/kpimtextedit_15.12.3-0ubuntu1_16.04.3-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<acheronuk> (4) libkeduvocdocument http://launchpadlibrarian.net/287497993/libkeduvocdocument_4%3A15.12.3-0ubuntu1_4%3A16.04.3-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<acheronuk> for starters at least, those having been rejected are causing big build dep waits that are not going to get resolved until those are sorted
<acheronuk> I don't have the reject emails, but looks like many of those are going to be due to removed symbols and slightly odd soversion bumps/changes in install files?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> possibly
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: may I ask if/when you are likely to be available this week for any fix uploads? sorry to prod :(, but we a a bit short on time
<acheronuk> back later....
<acheronuk> santa_: just checked & libkexiv2 was not in the .7z you gave to Rohan, and seems the git has not been bumped or tagged for 16.04.3 release either.
<acheronuk> [10:31]  <slangasek> acheronuk: and I've just rejected okteta because it appears to have regressed its symbols files... the previous ones that had been checked against multiple archs were replaced with ones only checked against x86, and as a result some symbols marked as ppc64el-specific were removed from the list completely
<acheronuk> [10:26]  <slangasek> acheronuk: btw, the strigi packages, according to the Debian maintainers, are obsolete and have all been dropped from Debian unstable; since none of them had actual content updates for 16.04.3, you might want to check if we can do the same
<acheronuk> [09:39]  <acheronuk> are some of these rejects because there is not apparent source change?
<acheronuk> [09:41]  <slangasek> acheronuk: yes
<acheronuk> [09:57]  <acheronuk> slangasek: so are you saying ultimately they can't be accepted, and we have to leave the old versions? or just not now?
<acheronuk> [09:58]  <slangasek> acheronuk: if the kubuntu team wants the new version numbers, they can upload later; final freeze is just not a good time for that kind of upload
<santa_> good morning
<santa_> lets get back to work
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding libkexiv, yes I realized, I'm going to fix the thing in KA and prepare a package to be uploaded to the archive
<santa_> give me some minutes to do that and we will handle the rest of the things
<acheronuk> santa_: no problem. I have to go for an hr or 2 in 10 mins time, which is one reason why I splurged all those messages up right now
<santa_> ok, I'll read up and try to handle the stuff with the release team
<santa_> shadeslayer, sgclark: are any of you available to sponsor uploads today?
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: I'm going to forward you all of the emails from archive@ubuntu.com 
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: that way you can sort through them
<acheronuk> santa_: valorie sent an email, with some release team comment. others are on their logs
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: to santa_ as well? 
<shadeslayer> sure
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: just he is getting working on things, and I am off for a few hrs
<santa_> shadeslayer: if you can sponsor some uploads that would be awesome
<shadeslayer> maye
<shadeslayer> *maybe
<santa_> we missed at least libkexiv2 and drumstick
<shadeslayer> if you send me a link, I'll try
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just got an email saying that Debian might stick to Plasma 5.8.1, but it seems to be up to Maxy.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And by "stick to" I mean wait
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, I saw that email
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Cosas buenas
<acheronuk> with the rapid releases at the start of the Fibonacci (ish) sequence, it makes sense to wait for the 1st or 2nd stable updates
<tsimonq2> ok makes sense
<santa_> shadeslayer: libkexiv2 http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/sponsor/applications/
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: did you ever get a chance to look at hardinfo? if not, I can go hunt down another MOTU :)
<shadeslayer> best to
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: talking to me?
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: yes
<tsimonq2> ok
 * acheronuk looks at watch. eek
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Time of day or distance to release?
<acheronuk> I have stuff to go and do, and I should have gone already!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then bai o/
<santa_> acheronuk: hmm, how do you get all archs build logs in ubuntu? apparently getbuildlog from devscripts doesn't work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, manually from the launchpad page for the version yopu want, if no automated tool works I presume
<santa_> ugh
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I know
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> santa_ QA page has direct links I think?
<tsimonq2> y'all get my email last night about queuebot?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh. just for failures :/
<tsimonq2> and y'all get the email about the meeting?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if we are subbed to the lists, we got them
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> ok, I'm going afk for school a bit early today
<tsimonq2> o/
<shadeslayer> tsimonq2: santa_ ignore those emails I just sent
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<santa_> I think I didn't get any yet
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> these 3
<santa_> ack
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> shadeslayer: if you still have them, could you please forward me the rejection emails from apps?
<shadeslayer> yes I'm working on that
<shadeslayer> because gmail is shit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I agree lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (<3 Thunderbird)
<santa_> a fixed marble is being built on the ppa to test the changes, we would need an upload of this one to get it built on some archs
<shadeslayer> santa_: tsimonq2 Emails going out
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<shadeslayer> might land in spam :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<santa_> nope, I got them, thank you very much
<shadeslayer> yw
<shadeslayer> I /think/ I got all of them
<shadeslayer> atleast my search string looks correct gmail.inbox.emails(gm: 'archive@ubuntu.com subject:Rejected newer_than:3d')
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no emails here
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: email addy plz
<shadeslayer> ah rik
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: sending to you too :)
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: you should have started getting them
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @shadeslayer, coming through now. thank you :)
<santa_> shadeslayer: so ... now that we get the mails we will work on the issues, could you upload libkexiv2? that's one blocking other builds
<shadeslayer> yeah sure
<santa_> I also have some other pending fixes either discussed with the release team or fixing somewhat trivial ftbfs'es
<santa_> so far it's kio, plasma-desktop, plasma-discover, plasma-sdk
<shadeslayer> santa_: uploaded
<shadeslayer> plz poke someone in release team to approve
<santa_> ok, if you can please go ahead with the rest, they are ready here as well http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/sponsor/
<santa_> thank you very much for uploading that
<shadeslayer> santa_: plasma-desktop has no .diff
<shadeslayer> kio uploaded
<shadeslayer> santa_: discover and sdk uploaded
<shadeslayer> if you could provide a diff for desktop, I'll upload it
<santa_> shadeslayer: done, just refresh the page
<shadeslayer> uploaded
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> why is a diff needed for those?
<santa_> so he can check what we changed and see if it looks sane
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, erm..... of course.
<santa_> :)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> was wondering if there was some other requiremnt for uploads at this stage that I didn't know about, and did not see the blinding obvious reason :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> * acheron goes for more coffee *
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> well, losing sudo and root-system-bin was the last straw on Yakkety ...between the broken graphics with X and the loss of sudo and root access was enough for me to dump the OS from it's partitions.
<BluesKaj> I'll stick with Xenial for a while
<mamarley> I have been running Yakkety for months without any severe problems.  Perhaps you should try a clean install.
<BluesKaj> doh!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> have -release accepted those uploads?
<acheronuk> to answer my own question ^^^^, no they have not :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #168: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #284: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/260/
<clivejo> who fixed breeze icons?
<acheronuk> why?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie so your meeting is today?
<clivejo> heard a discussion somewhere on what to do about it
<clivejo> it might be
<clivejo> or it might not
<acheronuk> clivejo: I did *some* fixing, and also emailed the KDE dev working on them to point out the duplicates he had which where causing sitter's new dupes test to fail
<clivejo> ah, looks like poking upstream did the trick
<clivejo> but probably too late for 5.8 release
<acheronuk> and them did a rebuild of ECM to catch the new version of that
<clivejo> are they respinning the tars on depot?
<acheronuk> so a comnination of all that nay have done the trick
<acheronuk> *combination
<acheronuk> breeze icons are frameworks, if you mean those...
<clivejo> doh
<acheronuk> 'breeze' is a bit fragmented, so easily done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #182: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #467: FAILURE in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/467/
<tsimonq2> WHO BROKE MARBLE's MERGE
 * tsimonq2 chases them with a stick
<tsimonq2> (lol kidding)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #468: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #684: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 hr: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/684/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #188: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #26: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #31: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #27: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #32: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #251: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #134: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #798: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/798/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #252: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/135/
<santa_> shadeslayer: fix for marble ftbfs in some archs: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/sponsor/
<acheronuk> santa_: evening :) have you had a chance to consider the 3 packages that are alleged ABI breaks?
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm going to dig into that now
<acheronuk> santa_: oh, and if enough devs turn up, clive has his dev meeting in < 1hr time. you probably saw the email on that though
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> great on the ABI stuff. that still hurts my head somewhat. I think it's a bit like a physics/maths problem. sometimes you just don't have confidence until you see enough worked examples
<santa_> if someone has some free time and skills, according to steve kde-runtime is failing its autopkgtests, see #-release for details
<santa_> oh, jesus christ
<santa_> looking @ kmbox
<acheronuk> santa_: if I'm looking at the right thing, the 1st few I checked are complaining that the dependencies to run the tests are unsatisfiable
<acheronuk> ummm.... yes. I'm not expert yet , but something looks horribly wrong on kmbox and kidentitymanagement
<acheronuk> santa_: is this why debian don't have problems with those tests? :P https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kde-runtime.git/commit/?id=bac71802bceec4c301df4695ccffab4bfc45db3a
<santa_> with a couple of iron balls. and sorry for the language
<santa_> well, I will see what we can do with that
<santa_> I'm trying to find out a reasonable explanation to ignore the pim abi breaks
<acheronuk> what reason did debian have?
<acheronuk> if any....
<santa_> reason for what?
<santa_> to drop the testsuite?
<acheronuk> the ABI
<acheronuk> actually, probably both
<santa_> ah, the ABI, maybe it can be ignored. but to be honest you just have to see what happened with kio
<acheronuk> yes, that wasn't very good
<santa_> it illustrates pretty well how much you can trust debian's kde git to get the right thing when packaging libraries
<acheronuk> yes, I still have in that back of my mind the notion "if debian has done that, it must be ok"
<acheronuk> that I'm becoming aware is is a tad mistaken sometimes
<santa_> I actually prefer, "we must merge things from debian because it's technically convenient and many times it may fix our issues, but never blind trust"
<acheronuk> ^^^^ very true
<clivejo> Mon  3 Oct 20:00:07 UTC 2016
<clivejo> can any Kubuntu Dev's in the room say meep
<sitter> my clock is off by 2 minutes
<sitter> wtf
<clivejo> you forget to wind it?
<valorie> Mon Oct  3 20:01:16 UTC 2016 here
<clivejo> do we have enough devs to do this?  or too short notice?
<sitter> well, I am myself. so I have quorum
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> am I a Dev?
<sitter> no
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> oh...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm just the guy that complains a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 😉
<acheronuk> ScottK was saying on OFTC earlier that he was 'under the weather'
<clivejo> the devs on my doodle were ScottK, sitter, sgclark and yofel
<sitter> sgclark, yofel ping
<clivejo> sitter: we need at least 4?
<sitter> 3 I think
<sgclark> present
<valorie> shadeslayer is also a devel
<sitter> shadeslayer: u round?
<ScottK> I'm sort of around
<clivejo> hi ScottK
<acheronuk> "get accepted by a majority of existing developers and at least 3 existing developers."
<sgclark> though I am not a good question asker. not enough notice. will leave that to the others
<clivejo> whats up if I may ask?
<clivejo> man flu?
<sitter> ScottK: heya, do you feel up to conducting a grilling or shall we look for a replacement?
<sgclark> woman flu here
 * clivejo does mind easy grilling
<clivejo> doesnt
<ScottK> sitter: let's do it.
<sitter> ok. quorum present
<ScottK> Wiki page link?
<sitter> clivejo: let's start with an intro from you and links to wiki page etc. for review
<clivejo> Dev App - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/clivejo/DeveloperApplication
 * ScottK reads.
<clivejo> Well Im Clive Johnston, hence the nick clivejo
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 silently sits in
<clivejo> been using Ubuntu/Kubuntu for quite some time but only lurked about
<clivejo> I came here a year and a bit ago looking for help with a plasma issue I was having and Jon convinved me to do some packaging
<clivejo> I was launching kate with sudo :O
<clivejo> which is a no no :P
<sitter> clivejo: how would you rate your abilities between 1 and 10? 1 being not knowing anything and 10 being me
<clivejo> My regular profile is here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/~clivejo
<clivejo> honestly Im a 2, you are a packaging god!
<sitter> flattery doesn't give extra points!
<sgclark> hah I thought I was hard on myself
<clivejo> I know I have a long way to go, a lot to learn, but I realise someone has got to step up
<valorie> clivejo: then why were you advised to apply?
<ScottK> clivejo: it seems to me like Kubuntu has more to do than it has people to do it.  Do you agree and if so, what work is lower priority and should maybe not get done right now?
<clivejo> well Im willing to learn
<clivejo> ScottK: that is a fair assessment, in my opinion our issue is uploaders
<ScottK> Right and potentially adding you helps.  Is that enough?
<clivejo> no, but what Im hoping is that I can be available to teach others who are willing to help
 * acheronuk is willing
<sitter> clivejo: What language are debian/rules files written in? What does %: in that language?
<clivejo> at the moment all the stress is being loaded onto a few very hard working person
<clivejo> thats not fair, nor is it sustainable 
<clivejo> I believe its written in CMake, as the header is using /usr/bin/make
<clivejo> Im kind of guess it means all
<clivejo> am I still connected?
<tsimonq2> yep
<sitter> FTR debian/rules are written in make. cmake is a higher level software on top
<clivejo> seem to have lag
<sitter> % specifically is a wildcard like *. so %: is a wildcard target, it basically acts on any command you throw at the rules file
<clivejo> in my mind its like *
<clivejo> but I dont know why its %
<sitter> because the people who made the langauge thought % was cool :P
<sitter> clivejo: What’s the difference between --with kf5 and --with kde in debian/rules’ dh call?
 * tsimonq2 always thouught it was chosen because the debian/rules file allows you to specify many things, and that is the leftover, the remainder, the modulous
<tsimonq2> but I'm sorry, /me hides again
<wxl> s/ous/us/
<clivejo> from what Ive seen kf5 is the frameworks version 5
<clivejo> and kde would be version 4 stuff?
<clivejo> pre KF5
<sitter> tsimonq2: entirely conceivable, with target such as %.c: that makes less sense to me though. entirely possible that that is why they chose it though
<sitter> clivejo: is that a question or an answer? :P
<clivejo> well I have very little experience with pre-kf5 packages
<sitter> fair enough. so for new packages you would use --with kf5?
<clivejo> if they been ported to kf5
<sitter> ay. sounds good
<clivejo> there are a few that havent yet
<sitter> clivejo: what are symbols files and what are they used for?
<sgclark> clivejo: what is an SRU and describe the steps to achieve one.
<clivejo> they are torture method
<sitter> besides that :P
<wxl> sgclark: Stable Release Update
<wxl> !sru | sgclark 
<ubottu> sgclark: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ahoneybun> wxl: she asked clivejo
<sitter> wxl: we are interviewing clivejo, please don't answer his questions
<wxl> oh
<wxl> SORRY
<sgclark> wxl: thannks but we are grilling clivejo for his dev app
 * wxl cries
<sitter> wxl: no worries
<clivejo> they are a tool to help use detect ABI breakage
 * wxl was wondering why sgclark was asking that XD
<sgclark> hehe
<sitter> clivejo: is that all they are used for?
<clivejo> to track symbols
<sitter> what does that mean specifically?
<clivejo> if they suddenly go missing we have to do some investigation as to why they have gone missing
<sitter> clivejo: do symbols files end up in the final deb?
<clivejo> not the main binary, but they are included in the debugging package which can be installed 
<clivejo> although Ive seen some packages not named .deb
<sitter> oh my
<sitter> you just built yourself a trap
<sitter> clivejo: what's a udeb? 
<sitter> sgclark: I hope you don't mind ;)
<sgclark> my question was debunked. go ahead
<sgclark> thinking of new one
<clivejo> a mini debian package
<sitter> sgclark: still worthwhile to get an answer I should think
<sgclark> ok
<sitter> clivejo: what's the point of that? why aren't all packages mini?
<clivejo> with all the not needed stuff stripped out
<sitter> why do we need that?
<clivejo> because we need to keep the licence and docs and that kind of stuff
<sitter> clivejo: we need them in a mini package?
<clivejo> for installation, to make it quiicker
<sitter> clivejo: so do we have documentation in a udeb or not?
<clivejo> no, that would be stripped out to make it mini me
<sitter> ay
<sitter> clivejo: sgclark  asked a lovely question about SRUs. please walk us through the process
<clivejo> sitter: may I ask you a question?
<sitter> clivejo: if it needs an answer now. sure
<clivejo> I got the impression I answered wrong regarding symbols in debugging package?
<clivejo> I have seen .ddeb are these not debugging packages?
<sitter> they were for a brief moment. since then they were changed to -dbgsym.deb
<sitter> they do not have anything to do with symbols though.
<sitter> the symbosl file primarily gets *actually* put into the final deb of the library. the point of this is so that dpkg-* can automatically generate the binary dependencies of a deb you build against that library
<sitter> to achieve that it would check the symbols the application uses and try to find them in a lib package, thus making the lib package a dependency of the app package
<clivejo> the debugging file isnt a map of symbols to real function names?
<sitter> as a side effect of that, maintaining the version in symbols files allows more accurate depednency versioniong. if an app only needs kf5.12 it will only require 5.12 since we maintain perisstent symbol files
<sitter> clivejo: it is, that's independent of the symbols file though
<sitter> if you have more questions we can discuss this later. for now let's move ahead with SRU
<clivejo> ok, what was the question again ?
<clivejo> Scottish Rugby Union?
<sitter> sgclark: you into rugby at all?
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> lol
<sgclark> ‎[13:29] ‎<‎sgclark‎>‎ clivejo: what is an SRU and describe the steps to achieve one.
<clivejo> oh an SRU
<clivejo> not the!
<clivejo> Its a process we have to follow to get updates into a released version of Kubuntu
<clivejo> usually to fix a bug
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what is a CVE, where is it announced, why is it announced, how do you fix it, where does it go, and do you get it in the development release or current stable/LTS releases first?
 * tsimonq2 runs
<clivejo> because the update will be going into the archive it will be installed on many many users machines
<clivejo> because of this its very important that the actual fix works as intended, is tested and there are no consequences to this update
<sgclark> I am looking for the reasons a package would be considered an SRU, because You cant SRU any random package just becasue you want new stuff
<clivejo> sgclark: usually to fix a LP bug
<sgclark> a launchpad bug?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: when is it appropriate to remove a symbol and what tools do you usually use to update symbols? also, why use symbols at all?
<clivejo> a serious one
<sgclark> define serious?
<sgclark> examples please
<sgclark> an exaple of what I am looking for is: a security fix.
<clivejo> CVE (security related), data lost, something that needs a recent update
<sgclark> err s/exaple/example/
<sgclark> clivejo: answer accepted. thanks
<sitter> clivejo: do CVEs and SRUs use the same process to get landed?
<clivejo> I believe CVE need to be processed by the security team directly by adding them on LP
<sgclark> and I still need the steps involved in processing an SRU
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what does release day look like? who does what? what testing is needed for an image to be released? where are the release notes stored? where do you go if things go awol?
 * tsimonq2 stops with questions for now
<clivejo> well at the moment I dont have upload rights so I would have to find a sponsor and fill out a LP bug
<clivejo> Id need to explain what and why I need this 
<clivejo> a test case detailing how to rep the bug
<clivejo> attach a patch or deb diff of how I propose to fix it
<sgclark> ok, I am satisfied
<clivejo> and carry out tests on the actual package with patch applied
<sitter> clivejo: <tsimonq2> clivejo: what is a CVE, where is it announced, why is it announced, how do you fix it, where does it go, and do you get it in the development release or current stable/LTS releases first?
<clivejo> Id also try and get other people to test the package and add their notes to the bug report
<sgclark> excellent
<sitter> that is a fairly long question. I think we'll be satsified if you can outline the difference between a stable release update and a security update
<clivejo> a CVE means Common Vulnerabilities and Exposures
<clivejo> they come from multiple sources
<clivejo> KDE are announced here - https://www.kde.org/info/security/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what about Ubuntu's?
<clivejo> at this moment in time I dont know enough about Ubuntu core system to go about dealing with CVE's there
<tsimonq2> I see ok
<clivejo> the problem with CVE's is that you can fix one thing and break several others
<sitter> well. that is a problem of all updates I should think
<valorie> all updates, ever, anywhere
<tsimonq2> ^
<sitter> clivejo: do you have anythin more to say on the topic of CVE?
<clivejo> very true, and maybe in time when Im more competent, I will engage more in Ubuntu CVE's
<sitter> clivejo: is there documentation on how to do a security update?
<clivejo> in what context?
<sitter> KDE publishes a CVE. What do you do?
<sitter> (I am not looking for process specifics)
<clivejo> Id check if it is relevant to our supported releases 
<sitter> clivejo: do you know off the top of your head all steps involved in landing the security update? (assuming it is needed for us etc.)
<clivejo> if it is, and for a released (not dev) Id open a LP bug and request an SRU
<sitter> mh. thank you
<sitter> I really need to stress that security updates are not regular SRU and need to have the security update documentatin on the wiki followed.
<sitter> In particular depending on where the security udpate was announced keeping it under wraps until a specific date is necessary.
<sitter> Let's move this along.
<sitter> clivejo: tsimonq2 had some questions about symbols. I'll try to repack them a bit
<sitter> clivejo: is it ever appropriate to remove a symbol from the symbols file?
<clivejo> yes, sometimes they do have to be removed
<sitter> do you have a simple example for when?
<clivejo> when a lib is bumped
<sitter> (you'd regenerate the entire symbols in that case I should think)
<sitter> clivejo: any other cases?
<clivejo> sometimes private symbols are dropped too
<sitter> clivejo: what do you do if a symbol disappeared that should not have disappeared?
<clivejo> investigate why is disappeared by going upstream
<sitter> clivejo: what's the name of the tool we use to update symbols files?
<clivejo> reading commits or asking the dev directly
<clivejo> well I use pkgkde-symbolshelper
<sitter> clivejo: what do you do if problems with a candidate ISO for release appear?
<clivejo> depends what the problem is
<sitter> ScottK, sgclark: any more question you'd like answered?
<sitter> clivejo: how so?
<clivejo> Id start to panic and try and find out what the problem is
<sitter> is that really the first thing you should do?
<clivejo> I think Im misunderstanding the question
<clivejo> you mean if Id downloaded the ISO and something is wrong?
<clivejo> or its not building the ISO?
<sitter> clivejo: you noticed something really bad with the candidate ISO that is about to be released as 16.10. what do you do
<sitter> there's a nude of angela merkel set as the wallpaper or whatever
<sgclark> clivejo: what is a virtual package?
<valorie> omg sitter
<sgclark> sitter first 
<valorie> you sick, sick person!
<acheronuk> that is the product of a warped mind!
 * acheronuk shuts up
<clivejo> Id speak to the release team, figure out how it got there
<sitter> :((
<sitter> clivejo: ok. I am satsified
<clivejo> and get it fixed
<clivejo> there are far nicer people Id like to see naked
<tsimonq2> ^ lol
<sitter> (personally I would leave it as it is for the press of it)
<ScottK> clivejo: if you're about to upload a package and you have doubts, what should you do?
<clivejo> doubts?
<tsimonq2> La pregunta es buy bien
<ScottK> You aren't sure if something is correct.
<clivejo> sgclark: a virtual package is one that doesnt actually contain anything but pulls in other packages
<clivejo> it can sometimes contain logic to ask the user what to install or download the installer
<sgclark> ok, but why would you use a virtual package, just to randomly pulls stuff in together?
<clivejo> to install kubuntu
<clivejo> to pull in a certain set of packages to install the kubuntu desktop
<sitter> that's not actually a virtual package. that's a meta package
<sgclark> ok I will accept that
<sgclark> hah nevermind
<sgclark> he is right
<sitter> also virtual packages never have content
<sgclark> looking for something a bit different than meta. Virtual package brings in a group of packages that provide ____
<sitter> they are literaelly just a tag on physical package that it *provides* a virtual package by some name
<sgclark> ok I messed up that question. my bad, next
<clivejo> so kubuntu desktop isnt a virtual package?
<sitter> no
<sgclark> clivejo: what is a deb and what files does it contain?
<clivejo> ScottK: sorry, if Im not sure, I dont upload it until I am sure
<ScottK> How do you get sure?
<clivejo> sgclark: its a specially formatted archived file
<sgclark> what kind of archive?
<clivejo> ar I believe
<sgclark> correct
 * sitter thinks someone's been digging in my question drawer :P
 * sgclark giggles
<clivejo> contains 3 files
<valorie> ooo, hey Quintasan
<Quintasan> Hi.
<sgclark> howdy
<valorie> are you here to turn up the fire?
<Quintasan> I fell ill and fell asleep.
<Quintasan> I guess.
<sitter> Quintasan: good morning
<valorie> sorry hear you're not feeling well
<valorie> I think it's going around
<sgclark> indeed
<valorie> anyway, we're here in the midst of clivejo's grilling
<sitter> clivejo: what does ubuntu usually mean when we talk about a "merge"? have you ever done one?
<acheronuk> grilling? more like boiling oil and flaming tar
 * sitter would like to conclude the griling soon
<clivejo> you mean a debian merge?
<sitter> that sounds like something we would mean, yes ;)
 * sgclark is still waiting for the 3 files that are in a deb
 * ahoneybun thanks acheronuk will be better now at his meeting
<clivejo> yes, I have done a couple debian merges
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what does being a Kubuntu Developer mean? what permissions do you have, what permissions do you not have? here's two scenarios:
<tsimonq2> Hey Clive, could you please upload kubuntu-desktop for me? I fixed a problem with X.
<tsimonq2> Hey Clive, could you please upload vrms for me? I fixed a problem that kubuntu-desktop caused.
<tsimonq2> How would you respond to these?
<sgclark> acheronuk: haha I had 5 devs throwing questions at once and in ubuntu-meeting
<Quintasan> clivejo: I'd like to follow up on the symbols question: suppose upstream removes some symbols and does not bump the soname, how would you proceed?
<clivejo> sgclark: theres a text file and two more archived files
<clivejo> control and data
<sgclark> maybe even more than 5 now that I think of it
 * acheronuk thinks ahoneybun will have to wait a while to see that!
<clivejo> sorry, Im getting confused now
<clivejo> because tsimonq2 isnt a dev Im purposefully ignoring him
<clivejo> Quintasan: Id use the Debian ABI manager to bump it
<tsimonq2> sitter: can you repeat my questions pls? :)
 * sitter finds ignoring a bit rude :(
<clivejo> am I still here?
<sitter> clivejo: yes
<tsimonq2> clivejo: yup, answer questions pls? ;)
<clivejo> sitter: its harmless batter
<sitter> clivejo: also I should point out taht before going the ABI manager route you should undertake every possible effort to get upstream to solve this properly
<Quintasan> ^
<Quintasan> I was about to point that out.
 * ScottK hands clivejo an 'n'.
<sitter> there rarely is a case where you as package should take control of the abi
<sitter> clivejo: as kubuntu-dev, can you upload Qt?
<tsimonq2> ^^^^ oooooh
<clivejo> sorry, I read that as "doesnt not bump" meaning that they refused to do so
<clivejo> for what ever reason
<clivejo> sitter: no, Id have to get a sponsor such as Mirv
<sitter> pretty sure you can
<sitter> clivejo: you'd go through Mirv all the same?
<ScottK> If you would want to is a different question.
<clivejo> yes, I dont know enough about Qt at this time
<clivejo> I think Im lagging big time
<sitter> doesn't seem too bad. alas, who knows
<valorie> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<acheronuk> Ireland just generally lags.....
<sitter> clivejo: A week before final release a super important bug fix is submitted for kcoreaddons. It supposedly fixes a bug that makes every KDE application eat all the data in /. No upstream developer is able to review. No other Kubuntu dev is able to help. You have no idea if it is the best patch ever or the worst patch ever. What do you do?
<clivejo> sitter: Id have to check if the package is one I could upload, but I wouldnt 
<sitter> Quintasan, sgclark, ScottK: final call for questions
<ScottK> clivejo: who are your recent sponsors?
<sgclark> I am done
<clivejo> Id test the bejaysus out of it
<tsimonq2> yeah I'll stop grilling now, I'll grill later :P
<Quintasan> I'm not really in my top shape so I'll back off.
<ScottK> clivejo: still waiting on one last answer ...
<clivejo> if I was 100% satisfied that it was tested, the patch came from upstream and the patch was being applied correctly then Id consider uploading it
<clivejo> otherwise no
<clivejo> ScottK: I dont know :(
<sitter> clivejo: who has uploaded packages for you until now?
<clivejo> Phillip
<sitter> no one else?
 * sgclark whistles
<clivejo> JR, Scarlett
<clivejo> by sponsors I thought you meant on my dev app
<sitter> clivejo: I see you only have gotten endorsement on your wiki page from Scarlett. did you ask the other two?
<clivejo> sitter: yes I did :(
 * sitter wags finger at yofel and Riddell 
<sitter> ScottK, sgclark, Quintasan: let's vote. and someone other than me needs to start plz :P
<sgclark> start what?
<Quintasan> Voting
<sgclark> dunno how that works is it private?
<Quintasan> sgclark: It's public IIRC, been a long time since we had some grilling.
<sitter> +1/+0/-1 with comment if you wish
<sitter> public
<Quintasan> sec
<sgclark> ok.. starting +1 from me.
<sitter> unless you want private :P
 * sgclark wonders where everyone went
<ahoneybun> +1 even if my vote does not matter 
<ScottK> Still here.
<ScottK> I'll +1.
<ScottK> sitter, Quintasan?
<tsimonq2> +1 even though my vote doesn't matter
<Quintasan> clivejo: +1 from me, I think you have the skills but I can't exactly say that I'm convinced that you know where your responsibilities start and end. What managed to convince me was that you were quick to say you don't have the knowledge necessary to make the right call and you'd ask someone else.
<sitter> +0 This was one of the least technical grillings I have done because there are some rather sizable holes in your technical experience here, so I held back. You have a general gaps on symbols but the underlying details seem to be not known yet. Equally it looks with the inner workings of debian/rules as well as overall package metadata. Even so you display a very solid understanding of responsibility towards upstream, peers within Ubuntu, and 
<sitter> the users. The ultimate requirement for becoming a dev. I can’t really overlook the technical shortcomings as this vote is not on trust but technical merit. In another 3 to 6 months more experience I could probably give a +1, right now I can’t unfortunately.
<sitter> with that I think everyone present voted. 3 in favor, 1 abstain. which is a majority of present and at least 3. meaning clivejo is accepted as developer
<sitter> clivejo: congratulations!
<sgclark> clivejo: congrats :)
<clivejo> thanks sitter
<tsimonq2> clivejo: CONGRATS! :D
<wxl> congrats clivejo :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: Congratulations :)
<valorie> woooooo, /me releases the balloons
<tsimonq2> clivejo: 🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈
<wxl> balloons? i was hoping for hounds.
<tsimonq2> LOL
<santa_> clivejo: congrats, and when the congrats round is over we have some packages to upload :P
<tsimonq2> yup, santa_ is right :P
<acheronuk> sitter: be assured we will all do our utmost to help clivejo find his feet in thsi role, technically and otherwise.
<Quintasan> clivejo: Congratulations. Please do exercise caution when exerting your powers and do not hestitate to bugger us with questions if you are not sure.
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> one question I have, is there someone willing to mentor ?
<ahoneybun> GOOD STUFF clivejo
<sgclark> please do continue to ask any of us when you are unsure of anything clivejo
<tsimonq2> GOOOOOOOOOOD STUFF!
<sitter> acheronuk: glad to hear. that's what a team is for :)
<tsimonq2> +1 ahoneybun 
<tsimonq2> *acheronuk
<ahoneybun> thanks Quintasan sitter sgclark ScottK for the words of wisdom
<tsimonq2> and Aaron too :P
<tsimonq2> you'll see me in three months lol
<tsimonq2> (kidding, may be more like six)
<tsimonq2> (if I don't get MOTU first :P)
<Quintasan> tsimonq2: I recommend going the MOTU way first.
<Quintasan> You'll have to work with very many different packages.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/201/
<tsimonq2> Quintasan: but then I won't need Kubuntu Dev...
<Quintasan> You will
<tsimonq2> ...?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/85/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: with fingers already in the pie of a few projects, that might not be a bad idea!
<Quintasan> Masters Of The Universe, as the name implies, can't uplod to main
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/250/
<sitter> tsimonq2: Qt is main for example
<tsimonq2> Quintasan: does Kubuntu have packages in Main?
<sitter> that said motu covers most of kubuntu these days
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #225: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/225/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: if you aim is to work for Canonical, as you state.... then...
<Quintasan> Fair enough I guess.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #191: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/191/
 * acheronuk think Simon will try to do all at the same time!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: hopefully I"ll have upload access to the whole archive before I'm legally qualified to apply
<tsimonq2> oh you know me so well :P
<tsimonq2> I think I have to be 18 to work at Canonical
<wxl> move to a country without child labor laws
<tsimonq2> lol
<sitter> clivejo: I've just added you to the team. As the esteemed founder would say: "remember, with great power.... comes potential for great mischief". try to not break qt though, that will cause tears ;)
<mparillo> I would love to change the topic to recognize clivejo, but the topic is crammed full of good info already. 
<clivejo> thank you sitter
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #192: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/192/
<santa_> sitter: so is he able to upload packages now?
<tsimonq2> yes siree!
<clivejo> Id rather not upload anything just yet
<tsimonq2> soon his name will appear here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/yakkety/kubuntu
<wxl> holy unicode issues
<wxl> poor Quintasan 
<wxl> on the other hand, the unicode ain't looking so hot in his irc real name
<wxl> oh and i see poor yofel is messed up too
<tsimonq2> Michał Zając - that uses funny chars...
<wxl> s/funny/unicode/ 
<wxl> certainly not funny for his locale
<wxl> you would think that, given that this page is from a canonical resource, and that ubuntu is an international project, that they'd have something so simple as unicode figured out
<sitter> unicode is not simple...
<wxl> oh and actually they do have that figured at
<wxl> my bad
<tsimonq2> sitter: you CCed Mark? ;D
<wxl> it's just the stupid default chrome font can't handle it ugh
<sitter> tsimonq2: he always gets CCd on developer additions
<tsimonq2> ooh good stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/175/
<valorie> thank you to all the devels who pitched in today to make clive's life temporarily a living hell
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/73/
<tsimonq2> fun stuff XD
<tsimonq2> I MEAN...
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you were
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> :P
<valorie> now you've upgraded our team, so thank you again
<valorie> hopefully you didn't scare acheronuk 10 shades whiter
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/83/
<acheronuk> I've had far worse. just not via IRC
<tsimonq2> I'm 100 shades brigher
<tsimonq2> lol acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> *brighter
<acheronuk> face to face is nasty for a grilling
<acheronuk> can't have 'lag' either
<tsimonq2> you all need to freaking SCORCH me
<acheronuk> you scare me
<tsimonq2> oh?
 * valorie suspects some latent masochism
<acheronuk> latent?
<valorie> ha!
<acheronuk> anyway, that clarified a few thing I need to read up on!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #84: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/84/
 * acheronuk bookmarks IRC log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #260: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #90: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #177: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #180: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #53: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #99: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #183: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #189: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/57/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #219: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #181: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #178: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #183: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #601: FAILURE in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #799: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/799/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #91: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #100: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #184: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #190: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #261: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #469: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #685: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/685/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #665: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/665/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/58/
<santa_> clivejo: if you are up for uploading there is a fixed marble here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/sponsor/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #188: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #132: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #184: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #54: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #61: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #46: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #40: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #220: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #185: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #191: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #186: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/186/
<tsimonq2> early bed for me o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #192: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #193: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #133: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #194: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #105: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #106: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #41: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #107: STILL FAILING in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #108: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/108/
<Mirv> clivejo: sitter: there's a Qt PPU too one can apply for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/yakkety/qt5
<Mirv> oh that was just part of developer application talks. congrats clivejo! :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #189: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #47: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #62: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #22: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #25: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #145: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #23: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #26: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #251: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #105: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #109: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #146: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #252: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #106: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #110: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #64: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #65: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #82: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/82/
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: did you install Kirigami into your 5.8 test ppa?
<ahoneybun> seems it is a dep for 5.8 since Discover uses it as it's UI
<soee_> clivejo: o/
<tibi> hi! I'd like to test the Plasma 5.7 on my Kubuntu machine (I get a crash from my plasma shell at least once every 5 minutes)
<tibi> Is there a PPA or repository with debs that I can use>
<tibi> ?
<clivejo> what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<tibi> (unfortunately) 16.06
<tibi> 14.04 was rock solid :)
<clivejo> you sure?
<clivejo> no such thing as 16.06
<clivejo> 16.04 maybe?
<clivejo> Xenial?
<tibi> yeah, sorry
<tibi> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<clivejo> ok
<tibi> plasmashell -v
<tibi> plasmashell 5.6.5
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> where did you get that#
<tibi> (from backports)
<clivejo> which backports PPA did you add?
<tibi> the stock plasma was just as bad
<tibi> let me check
<tibi> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<clivejo> are you getting any crash info?
<tibi> clivejo: I can look inside .xsession-errors. I didn't see anything relevant there last time I checked
<clivejo> usually when it crashes you get a report pop up asking you what you want to do
<tsimonq2> clivejo: we really do need to update the staging PPA with 5.7.5 :/
<tsimonq2> s/staging/backports/
<tibi> (at least not to my eyes)
<clivejo> tibi: is it a production machine?
<tibi> clivejo: oh, that. Yeah, I even submited several times the report
<tibi> clivejo: yes, it's my main machine. I use it for web development
<clivejo> any chance of copying that report and putting it on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<tibi> is there a way to get it once it dissapeared from th systray?
<clivejo> was the backports PPA the only one you added?
<clivejo> could you have added another whilst trying?
<tibi> no, no other
<tibi> well, plasma just crashed, but no report coming
 * clivejo knows that some online articles are telling people to add other PPA's
<acheronuk> 5.6.5 from backports was pretty stable during the period I was using it
<acheronuk> clivejo: ummm.... which ones?
<clivejo> staging *face palms*
<acheronuk> holy ***!
<clivejo> yeah!
<tibi> the only other "odd" thing I have is the Intel Graphics repository
<tibi> I've installed the intel drivers, per #kubuntu suggestion
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> that could be your problem
<tibi> I've added the intel repo to try to fix the crashing problem, it was there before
<tibi> even with stock KDE
<acheronuk> is that the 01.org ones?
<tibi> "stock Kubuntu 16.04"
<tibi> acheronuk: yes, the https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main
<acheronuk> without a log or error give a clue to a reason, it's hard to diagnose
<tibi> acheronuk: I'll provide a section from from my .xsession-errors
<acheronuk> I've had intel be rock stable sometimes, and a bit error prone at others
<acheronuk> one reason why debian etc are wanting to fall back to modesetting and drop the driver
 * acheronuk goes in hunt of articles saying to add the staging ppas !!!!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: what's blocking us from getting 5.7.5 in backports?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I explained only a day or 2 ago
<tsimonq2> oh? /me greps logs
<tibi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23274614/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23274620/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: in your honest opinion, what should migrate to backports-landing first?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: imho we should land Frameworks, then Plasma, then Apps
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I could have our little mini dep tree messed up though ;)
<tibi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23274626/ this is better, it has the crash inside
<acheronuk> the staged plasma for xenial was built with FW 5.24 I think, so needs a rebuild on staged 5,26 I think
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: which is why I say that we should get that good to go first
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: we should get YY good to go FIRST
<tsimonq2> ah yes
<tsimonq2> that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, santa_, clivejo: what's left for all the mess in yakkety-proposed?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: even plasma and FW on YY is still help up a bit on autopackagetests
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Specifically?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: and to quote the release team.......
<acheronuk> <slangasek> santa_: right; my point is, if these packages don't clear proposed-migration on their own merits, chances are they will not make it for release
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Which is why I'm asking the *specifics* of what we're dealing with.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't want that to happen
<acheronuk> any with failing tests on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> God forbid we release a half migrated anything
<acheronuk> I'm going to go through that later to try to work out what can be done, but many of the tests fail without really giving a good reason in the logs
<acheronuk> or at least not one that makes sense to me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You know how to reproduce locally?
<acheronuk> never tried
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Launchpad likes to mangle some things sometimes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's on the ProposedMigration page
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that page. which no matter how many times you read parts of it, makes little sense
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> YOU
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> To ME it makes perfect sense
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: each to their own. I could give you a page of QM that makes sense to me, but would look like gibberish to you
<tsimonq2> yeah
<clivejo> but you are Super Simon
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> cosas buenas
<tsimonq2> autopkgtests
<tsimonq2> autopkgtest tests are run in ephemeral cloud instances as described on /AutopkgtestInfrastructure. The update excuses link to relevant test results, and all results can be browsed on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com. 
<tsimonq2> In most cases test results should be reproducible in a local QEMU VM. 
<tsimonq2> Reproducing tests in the cloud
<tsimonq2> Reproducing tests as they are run in production requires access to an OpenStack-based cloud (e.g. Canonistack). Source the relevant nova.rc file with the cloud credentials. Ensure that you have autopkgtest 3.16 or newer installed (the deb installs on all supported Ubuntu releases without further dependencies). 
<tsimonq2> First make sure that your cloud knows your public SSH key, in nova keypair-list. If you don't have one yet, add it with nova keypair-add. Let's call this testkey here. 
<tsimonq2> You can now run your tests with the ssh runner and the nova setup script, e. g. for the libpng package: 
<tsimonq2>     autopkgtest libpng --apt-pocket proposed --apt-upgrade --setup-commands cloud-vm-setup \
<tsimonq2>       -- ssh -s nova -- --flavor m1.small --image ubuntu-trusty-i386-server.img --keyname testkey
<tsimonq2> The complete command as used in production (including all proxy settings) can also be seen at the top of test logs. 
<acheronuk> ^^^^ gibberish
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: is that confusing to you?
<acheronuk> lol
<tsimonq2> you must have a hard life... :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<tsimonq2> do you know what QEMU is?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: it's perspective. each person has a different background
<acheronuk> soee_: :P https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.0.php
<santa_> tsimonq2: various uploads and autopkgtests
<soee_> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Y'all get Harald's email?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I say get rid of Apport :P
<acheronuk> I normally disable the damn thing anyway, unless I really need it for a report
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Me too
<mamarley> Same here.
<mamarley> clivejo: Congratulations on making Developer!!
<clivejo> thanks, not as happy an occasion as I thought it would be
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's wrong, Clive?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #103: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/103/
<acheronuk> Mirv: do you know why tests like this would timer out? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/k/kwin/20161004_005822@/log.gz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #104: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/104/
<soee_> clivejo: you have now power to upload to archive ? :)
<acheronuk> soee_: in 'theory'. I think clive wants to gain more experience before doing so though?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee_> hiho BluesKaj
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_okteta build #641: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_okteta/641/
<BluesKaj> hey soee_
<marco-parillo> Hi all; I welcome our new Kubuntu Developer Overlord.
<BluesKaj> oh? and who can that be mparillo ? :-)
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo,^
<marco-parillo> mparillo is my KDE identity (used on my bouncer). marco-parillo is my Launchpad ID, used at work via IRC webchat (IRC ports are blocked here).
<marco-parillo> Oh, the question was clivejo is now a Kubuntu Developer.
<marco-parillo> The joke came from a Simpsons meme.
<Mirv> acheronuk: possibly some stale test process that isn't ended correctly
<acheronuk> Mirv: and it would do that on all architectures? as it has done?
<acheronuk> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kwin
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Eek!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: eek what?
<acheronuk> if you mean that test failure, there is plenty more where that came from :/
<acheronuk> tempting to just sign off and come back once ZZ 17.04 has got under way
<BluesKaj> I've had 2 yakkety iso images fail after the download, think the source files are corrupt ...yakkety is becoming even messier by the day
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: you are a jinxed tester. everything you touch seems to break
 * clivejo does even know what that means
<clivejo> fail after download?
<BluesKaj> md5sums
<BluesKaj> nope acheronuk, it's just yakkety ...xenial is running perfectly here even after upgrading with staging ppas last week.
<santa_> acheronuk: do you still have the frameworks clones you used for the 5.26 uploading?
<acheronuk> santa_: maybe on my other machine
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, it's not urgent, but whenever you get there check the e-c-m tag
<santa_> it seems it wasn't pushed
<acheronuk> odd. will do in a little bit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey clivejo, you should upload calligra :P
<clivejo> no I shouldnt
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why not? :P
<clivejo> does it have a FFE?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Afair Kubuntu doesn't follow Feature Freeze
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Plus it's ftbfs
<Mirv> acheronuk: sorry on my (Ubuntu) phone and on the run, but yes we have seen cases where a thread by the software was loose at the end of the test run so the autopkgtests waited for it and only killed after 300 minutes or so when the infra kills the test. I can't check the logs right now easily.
<acheronuk> Mirv: no problem 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_okteta build #642: STILL FAILING in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_okteta/642/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #782: FAILURE in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/782/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #470: STILL FAILING in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/470/
<acheronuk> santa_: did you say something was being done with drumstick?
<santa_> acheronuk: we have to upload it
<santa_> we have it in the ppa but not in the archive
<acheronuk> yep. who? how?
<santa_> acheronuk: let me check later, I feel ark is going to be ready soon
<ahoneybun> is it just me or does the guy in the 5.8 video sound like Chris from the Linux Action Show?
<soee> "Linux Action Show's Chris Fisher takes us through the existing and new features﻿"
<santa_> clivejo: remember to push the ark commit + tag
<clivejo> santa_: I did push after the upload
<clivejo> but I dont see it in the web UI
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276515/
<santa_> hmm I don't get it here with git pull
<santa_> push again?
<santa_> also what does 'tig' say about kubuntu_yakkety_archive and origin/kubuntu_yakkety_archive ?
<clivejo> $ git push --tags origin 
<clivejo> Everything up-to-date
<santa_> do they point to the same commit?
<santa_> hmm
<santa_> try git push origin kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<santa_> and then git push --tags
<clivejo> ok that worked
<clivejo> that was weird
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/43DZENaH/file_665.jpg Screenshot (Oct 4, 2016 3:54:58 PM)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> :( :(
<santa_> clivejo: I think it tries to push master if you don't say the branch
<acheronuk> I'm fairly sure I didn't have to do that pushing tags the other day
<santa_> clivejo: are you still around?
<clivejo> santa_: I am now
<santa_> clivejo: libkeduvocdocument is ready to upload in git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkeduvocdocument build #709: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkeduvocdocument/709/
<santa_> while there is so much diff, it's just an soname bump requested by the release team to accept the package for yakkety
<tsimonq2> they're talking about Plasma 5.8 now on Linux Unplugged
<tsimonq2> I'm in the queue to say hai
<valorie> oh nice
<tsimonq2> and he moved on from it /o\
 * valorie is preparing to leave for the cabin
<valorie> it is really dark and dreary here!
<tsimonq2> valorie: have a fun time :)
<clivejo> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libkeduvocdocument/commit/?id=2e670f6bbf0796f49511dabb1a666c15298045b5
<clivejo> seems to be missing a changelog entry?
<valorie> no internet, beyond enough phone bandwidth for an occasion Telegram update
<clivejo> is that on purpose?
<valorie> no indeed
<valorie> when we can get something up there, we will
<santa_> clivejo: ugh, nope, adding it now...
 * clivejo is amazed at how socially as ease Simon is
<clivejo> at his age I wouldnt have said boo to a ghost
<wxl> well we've had to work on him a bit since he entered the community XD
<wxl> still, he is certainly well ahead in many areas
<santa_> clivejo: added now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkeduvocdocument build #710: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkeduvocdocument/710/
<valorie> https://goo.gl/maps/2jL8NkMGGqw -- small clearing across the river from the end of the runway is where our cabin is
<tsimonq2> clivejo: oh?
<valorie> not a lot of reasons for a company to provide service up there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkeduvocdocument build #711: STILL FAILING in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkeduvocdocument/711/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: yeah, I was a shy wee thing
<clivejo> still am
<clivejo> santa_: done
<santa_> clivejo: ok, I will have dinner and talk to steve later, thanks!
<clivejo> any idea why none of our uploads have been processed yet other packages in the queue before and after us have?
<clivejo> and why every question I ask gets ignored! :/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: ping someone
<tsimonq2> clivejo: slangasek infinity etc.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: if it's urgent make it urgent
<clivejo> I have
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> well
<tsimonq2> what have you said?
<tsimonq2> 14:28 < clivejo> slangasek: would you have time to help with something?
<tsimonq2> NEVER EVER EVER ask them something like that :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: what did you need? I'll throw a ping his way
<clivejo> I have a few questions
<tsimonq2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> clivejo: follow that advice by heart ^^^^^^
<acheronuk> ha!
<clivejo> I wanted to know how we deal with the kdeconnect renaming 
<acheronuk> ubottu knows best
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows best
<acheronuk> except on that ^^^
<tsimonq2> clivejo: the release team won't bat an eye if you don't ask then questions they can answer
<clivejo> and how we add new packages
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you upload and it goes into a NEW queue
<tsimonq2> clivejo: for package renames, it's just a metter of renaming the appropriate files, it might go in the NEW queue
<clivejo> can you stuff be added at this time?
<tsimonq2> *matter
<clivejo> can new
<tsimonq2> clivejo: well ask them, tell them why :)
<clivejo> I have asked lots of question and never got an answer
<clivejo> the only answer I ever got was to make a donation
<tsimonq2> clivejo: give me a specific one line question, and I'll show you how to ask it :P
<tsimonq2> OH SH*T XD
<tsimonq2> "make a donation" lol
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<acheronuk> for kirigami ??
<tsimonq2> clivejo: plus the release team knows me because I act as Lubuntu release manager from time to time :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: come on, ask me!
<tsimonq2> don't be shy! :P
<clivejo> oh I see, favouritism
<tsimonq2> well they'll (most likely) pay more attention to pings from people they know
<acheronuk> more likely they know that if they don't answer, he won't go away ;)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: or what you said
<tsimonq2> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ubottu knows best ;)
<acheronuk> I know
<clivejo> tsimonq2: how do I get this package sync'ed with debian and into yakkety - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrumstick/+bug/1584310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584310 in libdrumstick (Ubuntu) "New upstream release available" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> ok I'll ask them that
<tsimonq2> !info drumstick-alsa unstable
<ubottu> Package drumstick-alsa does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> :/
<clivejo> libdrumstick
<tsimonq2> !info libdrumstick unstable
<ubottu> Package libdrumstick does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> aha nvm
<tsimonq2> 0.5.0-4 is in unstable
<tsimonq2> !info libdrumstick testing
<ubottu> Package libdrumstick does not exist in testing
<clivejo> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=824771
<ubottu> Debian bug 824771 in src:libdrumstick "libdrumstick: Please update libdrumstick to the new upstream release 1.0.2" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<tsimonq2> whatever
<tsimonq2> clivejo: oh so you want it updated to the latest version?
<tsimonq2> I wish the bug report could have mentioned that...
<clivejo> libdrumstick (1.0.2-1) unstable; urgency=medium
<clivejo> it does
<clivejo> Changed in libdrumstick (Debian):
<clivejo> status:	New → Fix Committed
<tsimonq2> oh nvm
<clivejo> Committed → Fix Released
<acheronuk> they did it?
<clivejo> debian did it
<clivejo> Ubuntu havent
<tsimonq2> clivejo: not in unstable, can't sync
<tsimonq2> clivejo: harumph, https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/libdrumstick
<acheronuk> experimental
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/libdrumstick/1.0.2-1
<tsimonq2> libdrumstick (1.0.2-1) experimental; urgency=medium
<tsimonq2> but you don't understand
<tsimonq2> no SANE Ubuntu Release team member would even TRY to sync from Experiemental
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you have to poke someone to migrate it
<clivejo> Im fed up poking
<clivejo> my finger is sore
<tsimonq2> clivejo: even then, it has to migrate from Sid to Stretch, which takes a minimum of five days
<clivejo> well minuet isnt going anywhere then
<tsimonq2> clivejo: slangasek will poke it later so it gets out of the NEW queue
<tsimonq2> OH that's something
<tsimonq2> the uploader is Ross Gammon!
<clivejo> its needs libdrumstick to build
<clivejo> thats why I opened that bug back in May
<tsimonq2> clivejo: then why do you wait a week and a half before release to bump it!
<clivejo> because minuet is stuck in the queue
<clivejo> and it needs libdrumstick!
<clivejo> as I said in the report requires 'drumstick-alsa>=1.0.1'
<tsimonq2> clivejo: check your facts, dude. I asked the release team to do that, and you kept facts.
<clivejo> Im too tired and fed up to argue
<ScottK> tsimonq2: re syncing from experimental, it depends on why it's there.
<tsimonq2> ScottK: oh?
<tsimonq2> ScottK: please explain
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Marble just been accepted
<acheronuk> :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<acheronuk> accepted okteta
<acheronuk> our uploads are now buried under a pile of 'mate'
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I don't like the idea of any of our packages mating
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> We have enough as it is
<wxl> you mean mah-tay-ing
<ScottK> tsimonq2: as an example, sometimes a package is in experimental only because the Debian release team hasn't given the OK to start a transition due to other transitions in progress.
 * acheronuk yawns
<acheronuk> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> ScottK is there a way to remove a package that has been uploaded?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But is stuck in the queue
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I believe its stuck in NEW
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Good night all :)
<acheronuk> oooh. Unapproved: accepted extra-cmake-modules [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.26.0-0ubuntu2]
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Good night Rik, thanks for all your help today bringing me up to speed
<ScottK> If it's in source New, removal is easy.  If it's binary New it's more complicated since the source has already been accepted 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> It is minuet which needs an updated libdrumstick to build
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Might be better to drop it and start afresh in zz
<tsimonq2> .or
<tsimonq2> whoops
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Backport it to our PPA
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #109: STILL FAILING in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #783: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/783/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #602: FIXED in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #800: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/800/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> my steam controller does not work in 16.10 :(
<tsimonq2> :(
<santa_> clivejo: I almost fell asleep, I see we already got our packages accepted, so I will get some proper sleep and continue tomorrow in the morning with the remaining stuff
<tsimonq2> o/ ScottK 
<tsimonq2> whoops, o/ santa_ 
<ahoneybun> no idea why
<ahoneybun> I even just install this "steam-devices" package with no luck
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkeduvocdocument build #712: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkeduvocdocument/712/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #471: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_okteta build #643: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_okteta/643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #784: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/784/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #801: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/801/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkeduvocdocument build #713: FIXED in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkeduvocdocument/713/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #110: FIXED in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #686: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/686/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_okteta build #644: FIXED in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_okteta/644/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #472: FIXED in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #666: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/666/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #45: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #5: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #124: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #49: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #187: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #193: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #188: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #194: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #274: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/274/
<tsimonq2> ok off to bed o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #785: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/785/
<tsimonq2> ak I *think* I fixed Akonadi
<tsimonq2> *ok
<tsimonq2> yes I didn't go to bed. shame on me. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #86: FAILURE in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #603: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #802: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/802/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #687: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/687/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #667: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/667/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #189: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #195: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #190: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #196: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #92: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #93: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #182: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #97: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #55: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #105: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #98: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #56: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #156: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #179: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #183: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #262: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #106: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #185: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #42: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #39: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #181: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #64: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #221: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #180: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #80: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #34: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #182: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #263: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #65: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #186: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #40: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #43: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #35: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #147: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #42: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #46: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #35: UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #222: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #30: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #37: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #80: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #253: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #148: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #63: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #38: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #81: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #31: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #88: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #64: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #24: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #48: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #254: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #49: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #25: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #62: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #60: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #89: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #153: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #53: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #63: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #21: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #39: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #61: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #154: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #111: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #22: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #54: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/54/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Vorap> Hey BluesKaj
<Vorap> What's up? :)
<BluesKaj> Hi Vorap, morning coffee as usual 
<Vorap> aah nice  :)
<Vorap> hold on
<Vorap> going to class
<Vorap> Back
<Vorap> I am in class now :)
<Vorap> So what is on todays agenda? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #40: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/40/
<BluesKaj> relaxation,
<Vorap> Nice! :)
<clivejo> hi Vorap
<clivejo> hows school?
<Vorap> o/ clivejo
<Vorap> It's nice
<Vorap> English is one of my favorite subject :)
<clivejo> and they let you come in here to practice?
<Vorap> One of the few things I am actually doing decent in
<Vorap> Hehe Nah
<Vorap> My teacher isn't here yet
<clivejo> it was one of my least favourite subjects!
<zordian_z> hell, what's the state of kde updates on Ubuntu at the time? I 'm using kubuntu-backports and such but I am still stuck in plasma 5.6.5 and frameworks 5.23. Am I looking for upgrades on the wrong place or there's not enough dev to keep up with updates?
<zordian_z> "hello", not "hell". not that frustrated lol
<Vorap> haha
<clivejo> was gonna say
<zordian_z> talk about funny typos that can make you sound angry
<clivejo> this isnt helll, its Purgatory
<zordian_z> oh man. anyway, is there any way to update, or should I just wait for 16.10?
<clivejo> zordian_z: devs are busy on Yakkety as the release day is next week
<hateball> 16.10 is out soon :)
<zordian_z> got it, that's all I needed to know
<BluesKaj> zordian_z, check out my post to you on #kde
<zordian_z> sorry I am using webchat and didn't notice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #52: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/52/
<BluesKaj> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<BluesKaj> zordian_z, ^
<zordian_z> I think you are getting too stuck on semantics, blue
<zordian_z> look, english is not my native language so we might be running in circles here, but I do know what a PPA is
<clivejo> zordian_z: is it a production machine?
<zordian_z> yes.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #112: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #34: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/34/
<clivejo> ok, then you will have to wait Im afraid
<clivejo> we do have some experimental but unstable builds we are working on and need testing
<zordian_z> I just want to get rid of plasma 5.6.5, it's not very stable here and causes a couple annoying issues while working. Having to wait for 16.10 is not too much of an issue, but I just wanted to know if 16.10 or a ppa could get me get rid of it. Seeing 16.10 will, it's all good.
<zordian_z> I'll wait then
<clivejo> probably best
<acheronuk> zordian_z: we have 5.7.5 getting ready, but not for installing on production machines
<acheronuk> yet
<clivejo> what are the stability issues you are having?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/61/
<zordian_z> randomly decides to use a ton of CPU with no apparent trigger, it's for a few moments but enough to screw up in a certain game. Also seems to get stuck on shutdown also randomly. I didn't know what it was until a recent kernel update that showed the ID of the stuck process. Also if wifi is unstable due to weather, it might randomly hang when reconnecting a few times in a row. and lastly, when switching to non-compositing mod
<zordian_z> ...it likes to stop refreshing widgets at random.
<clivejo> do you know what is using the CPU?
<zordian_z> plasmashell
<zordian_z> only widgets I got are systray, cpu and temp monitors, clock, weather and old-style menu.
<clivejo> what graphics card?
<zordian_z> geforce gt 630
<clivejo> what driver ?
<zordian_z> binary
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #107: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/107/
<zordian_z> let me check
<BluesKaj> probly the apt-upgrade-xapian at work , it's a bug that still opps up right after login
<BluesKaj> pops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #53: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/53/
<zordian_z> 364.19 I believe. can't open synaptic right now, my ssd is being a bit weird, need to replace in a week or so.
<clivejo> :O
<zordian_z> (it's unrelated to the issue though, it only started failing a few days ago, but haven't had time to go to the shop yet)
<BluesKaj> use muon original
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/62/
<zordian_z> muon original? the name rings a bell but can't quite remember what it was
<BluesKaj> just install muon
<BluesKaj> synaptic is old and clunky
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #35: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #26: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #108: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #52: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #27: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/27/
<acheronuk> santa_: is it just 2 packages left to upload now?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #53: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #50: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/50/
 * clivejo strokes kdeconnect off the list
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/84/
<clivejo> Unapproved: accepted ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu [source] (yakkety-proposed) [116]
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> how often is update excuses updated?
<clivejo> Generated: 2016.10.05 14:12:11 +0000
<acheronuk> every 10 mins I thought?
<clivejo> 10min cron and takes 2:11 to run?
<acheronuk> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses/yakkety/2016-10-05/
<acheronuk> maybe every 12 mins. honestly, not sure from that
<clivejo> strange!
<acheronuk> you could ask on #ubuntu-release :P
<clivejo> yeah, good idea!
 * acheronuk hides
 * clivejo throws virtual mug of hot coffee @ acheronuk
 * clivejo only drinks virtual coffee
<BluesKaj> so it's virtually hot 
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> streaming hot
<clivejo> steaming
<BluesKaj> virtually steaming could mean instead of 100C , it's 99C 
<clivejo> Generated: 2016.10.05 14:24:24 +0000
<clivejo> approx every 10mins then
<clivejo> autopkgtest for parley/4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1: amd64: Pass, armhf: Pass, i386: Pass, ppc64el: Test in progress, s390x: Pass
<clivejo> fingers crossed for parley!
<clivejo> genii o/
<clivejo> I need more coffee!
<clivejo> acheronuk stole my last one
 * genii glares at acheronuk and fixes clivejo a fresh new mug of the good stuff
<clivejo> oooo virtual Irish coffee
<clivejo> mmmm
 * acheronuk orders one of those!
<acheronuk> please
<genii> :D
 * genii slides acheronuk a mug
<clivejo> genii: how are you today?
<clivejo> o/ santa_
<genii> clivejo: Going through all the old crap in boxes and milk crates and trying to give it away before e-waste. Like, unopened Pentium Pro heatsinks, floppy disk to smartmedia adapters, etc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #51: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/67/
<clivejo> what is e-waste?
<clivejo> hi bye jimbo!
<clivejo> hi again jimbo!
<clivejo> did the chiefs voice break the silence?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, we have an ewaste recycling center here for elecronics 
<clivejo> oh i see
<BluesKaj> dumped 3 printer there a while back
<BluesKaj> printers even
<BluesKaj> too attached to my old compaq to throw it out , dunno why ..the mobo is cooked
<acheronuk> looks like KCI is busted
<clivejo> sgclark: ping
<jimarvan> hello guys :)
<jimarvan> how is it going?
<acheronuk> don't ask
<yofel> oh wow, looks like I choose a great time to poke my head in
 * clivejo puts his hands up
<clivejo> wasnt me!
<clivejo> dont shott
<clivejo> shoot
<acheronuk_> nor me!
<yofel> nah, I read -council just now, don't worry
<clivejo> do you have a backup, or idea for how to recover?
<yofel> no, I don't believe I have a full backup, though I have to check again
<yofel> *some* of the data is on linode as well together with a copy of some of the keys
<jimarvan> :O
<yofel> hm, ok, the server is still there and I can log in, but the jenkins master data is pretty much gone
<jimarvan> acknowledged. As soon as I get home from work I will login and see
<jimarvan> :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1018: FAILURE in 53 ms: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1018/
<yofel> messages from a ghost >.>
<yofel> ok, I managed to get it to save some of the config again...
<yofel> the job data itself we don't need, that's generated by the tooling
<yofel> someone will have to read through the tooling to check what plugins we need
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Good time to rewrite if you ask me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<yofel> well the tooling isn't dead :P
<yofel> OTOH, yeah, good time if you want to do some core changes
<yofel> so some of the ssh keys are on the slaves, and the old tooling folder with some gpg keys is there too
<yofel> ok, have to run. If the server still lives I'll try to write down some of the in-memory configuration
<yofel> try not to reboot it till then ^^
<BluesKaj> ud
<tsimonq2> clivejo: around?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie ^^^
<clivejo> tsimonq2: yes
<tsimonq2> clivejo: PM?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: on Telegram pls
<jimarvan> hello again
<clivejo> Podcast Live : http://www.youtube.com/c/KubuntuPodcast/live
<clivejo> mhall119: ping
<jimarvan> ovidiu
<jimarvan> what is the extension again?
<clivejo> jlv?
<clivejo> not sure
<tsimonq2> ok clivejo and yofel, how's KCI coming?
<clivejo> you broke it!
<tsimonq2> no afair sitter broke it
<clivejo> stupid internet
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: cosas buenas
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: obviously
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: hm?
<acheronuk> just replying to an apparently random good stuff in spanish
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-06
<KOLANICH> hi all, who can help with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1556599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556599 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "ISO images don't have valid partition tables" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> KOLANICH: what's the issue?
<KOLANICH> cannot boot from flash drive
<tsimonq2> KOLANICH: thanks for bringing this up, I'll look into it :)
<KOLANICH> Thank you.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #786: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/786/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #87: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #93: FAILURE in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #604: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/604/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #803: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/803/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #470: FAILURE in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #688: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/688/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #668: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/668/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #7: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #7: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #50: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #48: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #71: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/19/
<acheronuk> [05:03] <cyphermox> there! working slideshow for kubuntu.
<acheronuk> from #ubuntu-release ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #23: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/24/
<acheronuk> ubiquity Qt5 port http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/changes
<acheronuk> Morning jimarvan 
<jimarvan> good morning guys
<jimarvan> feeling better today? :)
<jimarvan> acheronuk: could you come in private?
<jimarvan> just some quick questions :D
<acheronuk> [05:03] <cyphermox> there! working slideshow for kubuntu.
<acheronuk> from #ubuntu-release ^^^
<acheronuk> ubiquity Qt5 port http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/changes
<acheronuk> jimarvan: ok
<jimarvan> omg
<jimarvan> this is awesome :D
<jimarvan> who did this? :O
<jimarvan> you read my mind this is exactly what I was going to ask you lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #195: FAILURE in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #196: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #85: FAILURE in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #86: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters build #80: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #182: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters build #81: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #98: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #69: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #99: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-framework build #780: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-framework/780/
<mparillo> acheronuk: You write the slideshow might be back? Do you know if it made it to this morning's ISO? If so, I would be happy to test. Also, for bug 1556599, I noted in the support channel that I never got that kind of error using dd (even though that was one of the options the reporter tried). But it gives me an excuse to try again.
<ubottu> bug 1556599 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "ISO images don't have valid partition tables" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556599
<acheronuk> mparillo: no, it was literally some fixes done by an installer dev last night. certainly not made it to fixed packages that go on the iso yet, and probably testing to be done before they are
<mparillo> TY
<jimarvan> acheronuk: 
<jimarvan> are these fixes included on the latest yakate image?
<acheronuk> nope
<jimarvan> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<jimarvan> these are not included here right?
<acheronuk> no
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> any image I could test right away?
<acheronuk> there has not been a new pacjage upload to archive yet
<acheronuk> *package
<jimarvan> oh ok
<jimarvan> hmmmmm
<acheronuk> I have no ETA on that
<jimarvan> no worries
<jimarvan> hmm thinking what I could do
<acheronuk> I'm not sure if it's now buildable in a fashion that you could put in a ppa and then install in a live session before you do anything with the installer in that session
<jimarvan> hmm
<jimarvan> I was thinking to use the diff file
<jimarvan> by applying it on the package itself after I install it?
<jimarvan> and then test it on a kubuntu desktop?
<jimarvan> (in a virtualmachine of course all this :D)
<jimarvan> so like installing kubuntu without live CD but on another partition on a desktop
<jimarvan> at least to test the slideshow
<jimarvan> makes sense?
<acheronuk> could work I suppose if you install the old slideshow and then apply the complete diff before running the installer? not 100 sure :/...
<jimarvan> coming on whisper, hope I am not bothering :D
<acheronuk> jimarvan: hold your horses......
<jimarvan> haha :D
<acheronuk> jimarvan: https://launchpad.net/~cyphermox/+archive/ubuntu/installer-dev/+sourcepub/6985304/+listing-archive-extra
<jimarvan> sorry I have a motorbike xD
<acheronuk> the dev's ppa
<jimarvan> awesome
<jimarvan> got it
<jimarvan> ofc ubiquity daaah
<acheronuk> I shall give that a spin in a VM later as well
<jimarvan> it will not give us 100% certainty
<acheronuk> nothing is ever 100%
<mparillo> jimarvan: acheronuk: If you can test in a VM, I consistently get this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348 in a VMware guest on a Win7 host.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jimarvan> because we do not know what exactly is packaged with the live CD version
<jimarvan> but at least to check that really the slideshow is fixed
<acheronuk> mparillo: last time I tried in Virtualbox it was fine for me, but was a week or so ago I guess
<jimarvan> perfect it is running, going to VirtualBox
<acheronuk> jimarvan: I guess add the ppa and update anything that is ubiquity before running the installer
<jimarvan> exactly
<jimarvan> I will do it on the beta? or daily build?
<jimarvan> what would be the best?
<jimarvan> (I know... BOTH)
<acheronuk> yep :P
<jimarvan> ye ye :P
<jimarvan> goodstuff (R)
<jimarvan> anyone here has a quick solution how to bypass the blank screen in VirtualBox?
<jimarvan> I cannot remember the way I did it before
<hateball> !nomodeset | Perhaps?
<ubottu> Perhaps?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jimarvan> thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x726) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ZlFpP9F9/file_677.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x726) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/l2PJWumV/file_679.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x726) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1e0b0SgB/file_681.jpg
<acheronuk> jimarvan: slideshow working in daily iso :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> YAY :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> At the beginning of Z cycle, I really want to toy with it. Maybe tweak some things.:D
<acheronuk> ahoneybun clivejo ^^^^
<acheronuk> the slideshow, not Simon wanting to break it again for ZZ
<clivejo> good stuff!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Cosa Buenas
<clivejo> cyphermox: thanks so much for doing that!!
<acheronuk> blaze: you get credit on that changelog as well
<acheronuk> hopefully that is good enough to get into the iso PDQ so can test more extensively
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yay! \o/
<acheronuk> installed finished ok. rebooting VM
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Sick_Rimmit, Cosas is plural :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or at least in English
<acheronuk> plasma still says 5.7.2, but guess as plasma-workspace is still in proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Speaking of that, santa_ was talking in #ubuntu-release
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How's it going?
<santa_> trying to fix autotests to get more stuff migrated
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What'd y'all accomplish today?
<acheronuk> santa_: just apps, or looking at FW & plasma as well? yet I mean
<acheronuk> I know they all need sorting
<santa_> acheronuk: everything listed in the britney excuses
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> O__O
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wow!
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. I don't want to sit looking over you shoulder for that, but would be nice to catch up later to see what has been done and is doable and how, if ok with you
<santa_> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> +1
<acheronuk> and if I/we can do anything
<acheronuk> to help
<acheronuk> I will be away for a few hrs this afternoon
<acheronuk> anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Overnight I'll have a computer that can't run VMs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise I *should* be able to help as well
<acheronuk> your chromebook?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah that piece of ******* ****
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<santa_> clivejo: ping
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Hi Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Mobile pong
<clivejo> santa_: akonadi uploaded and pushed
<ahoneybun> awesome sauce acheronuk
<clivejo> ahoneybun: busy
<clivejo> ?
<santa_> clivejo: great, thank you!
<ahoneybun> dailu iso so that means it's already in the archive?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: asking if I'm busy?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: yes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, no, in cyphermox's testing ppa
<cyphermox> it's still broken anyway, fixing what I find..
<ahoneybun> what's with the screenshot then?
<clivejo> cyphermox: whats broken on it?
<cyphermox> the wireless connection dialog crashes
<ahoneybun> clivejo: not yet, I'll be back in 1 min
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @cyphermox, I did ony test the basic install, which went fine
<clivejo> there been reports of the installer not working when you dont give it enough disk space to install
<cyphermox> I missed one change I did locally when I was fixing the code on my dev machine
<cyphermox> clivejo: well that's nothing new
<clivejo> it displays a red symbol but really needs an error message or something more prominent 
<cyphermox> clivejo: that will go in after, once the rest of it works ;)
<clivejo> cyphermox: has there ever been talk about possibility of using Calamares in Ubuntu installer land? 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, The screenshots were from testing last night's changes by adding cyphermox's ppa to the live session.
<cyphermox> clivejo: I have no idea what that is
<clivejo> https://calamares.io
<clivejo> universal installer I believe
<clivejo> was mentioned in a chat after the Podcast yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, I think I said eariler that it wasn't in the archive yet, and was bound to need testing and maybe more fixing
<clivejo> is the code based on blazes port to kf5?
<ahoneybun> alright back
<ahoneybun> what's up clivejo
<ahoneybun> I think it is
<ahoneybun> if they are having blaze in the changelog
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that is the way I read it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I was just happy earlier it is 90-95% of the way to being fixed. :D
<ahoneybun> this is very true acheronuk
<jimarvan> acheronuk: i just read your message for the daily iso
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> that means it SHOULD work on the live CD :D
<jimarvan> I was again out of the office all day uff sorry :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey cyphermox, could you spin up an experimental ISO to test the new slideshow?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just a regular CD build with that PPA enabled is all I'm asking
<cyphermox> sorry, it's not something I can do right now -- none of this is automatic, and spinning up a new iso manually is kind of more effort than I can spend on this right now -- I'll finish fixing some other UI bits in ubiquity now, then upload and we can get a daily that has everything
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's pretty trivial to add the ppa and upgrade once you are in the iso live session
<ahoneybun> just use a daily ISO in a VM, add the ppa, test
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> precisely
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK totally fine cyphermox, I understand :)
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: PING PING PING PING PING
 * tsimonq2 stops being loud
<tsimonq2> we have CVE numbers!
<tsimonq2> CVE-2016-7966
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-7966)
<tsimonq2> bah ubottu 
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> cyphermox: well done m8
<jimarvan> I confirm it works on the daily build
<jimarvan> now only question is if it can work on the live cd itself
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yeah, I got the emails
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Cosas buenas
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK I'm off o/
<jimarvan> same :D
<jimarvan> thanks acheronuk for your help
<clivejo> tsimonq2 acheronuk
<clivejo> ping
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Pong
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> pong
<clivejo> ok, I cant get this patch to apply
<clivejo> we may have to bring it up to 5.27 and then apply the patch
<tsimonq2> be more specific?
<clivejo> and I keep missing the security guys
<clivejo> what the ninja's are working on
<tsimonq2> go to #ubuntu-hardened
<tsimonq2> I'm in debate club atm
<acheronuk> out of the files to be patched, seems to me that only autotests/ktexttohtmltest.cpp have any commit on it later that FW 5.26
<clivejo> god save them!
<tsimonq2> heh
<valorie> so much work done by y'all in the past couple of days!
<tsimonq2> o/ valorie 
<valorie> hi simon
<tsimonq2> yep :D
<acheronuk> hi valorie :)
<valorie> hi rik
<valorie> y'all have been heroes!
<tsimonq2> :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: I'm sure those patches can be back applied with a little work
<tsimonq2> ^
<valorie> I'm still reading up on #ubuntu-release
<valorie> my goodness there is a lot of balls they are juggling
<tsimonq2> tl;dr we have critical CVEs that need to be fixed and all of KDE that needs to be migrated
<tsimonq2> fun :P
<clivejo> ScottK: ping
<acheronuk> bbl :/
<ScottK> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> hi Scott
<clivejo> we have a CVE 2016-7966 affecting kcoreaddons
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2016-7966)
<clivejo> currently it looks like 5.26 is affected but the 5.27 version in depot fixes it
<ScottK> If it's only in 5.26, I'd cherry pick the commit that fixed it from 5.27 and add that as a fix to your 5.26 package.
<clivejo> it seems to be a number of commits
<ScottK> If it affects a stable release, you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures
<ScottK> Updating only one framework to a new version seems risky.
<clivejo> Im not sure what is new features and what is fixing the bug
<ScottK> Then ask for help from upstream to figure it out.
<clivejo> Ive asked debian and they know about it, but noone is working on it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's just one commit that affects 3 files
<clivejo> Security team are busy and say they rely on the community contributions for universe uploads
<clivejo> the patch is one commit
<clivejo> but that patch wont apply to 5.26, there are changes since
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> only one change in one file
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plus this needs to be applied to xenial which has FW 5.18, so going to have to refactor the patch to apply to that somehow? can't put a FW 5.27 into xenial
<ScottK> clivejo: upstream upstream as in KDE.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Wpis w Google+, którego autorem jest Jeromy Streets … https://plus.google.com/115617691996056037360/posts/NhcusZHRBkY
<valorie> .... because you can, I guess!
<clivejo> quilt pop valorie
<valorie> ?
<clivejo> warning: unexpected end of diff 
 * clivejo throws quilt out the *beeping* window
<valorie> I know what quilt is
<valorie> and what a quilt is
<valorie> too damp here to throw one out the window
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> quilt new clivejo.diff … quilt add kubuntu-developers … echo "clivejo" >> kubuntu-developers … quilt refresh
 * clivejo slaps tsimonq2 with a large rotten trout
<valorie> yowza, that smells as bad as the dead rat I found upon returning home from the cabin
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 slaps clivejo with an angry cat
<clivejo> worse
<clivejo> rotten fish is nasty
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wow lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<valorie> 'tis
<valorie> so is rotting rat
 * valorie restarts
 * clivejo gives up
<tsimonq2> lel
 * clivejo throws kubuntu dev badge on the floor and storms off
 * clivejo slams door
<valorie> yay, so close to release restarting is always a bit scary, esp. with a new kernel
<valorie> but all is well
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> santa_ did you have any luck with stuck packages?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we are in final freeze now :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :( :( :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so what happens to the stuff stuck in proposed due to failed tests?
<valorie> I guess that's a good question for #ubuntu-release?
<valorie> how much of our stuff is stuck?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Naw we have trackers for all of that
<valorie> clivejo: nice, it's like having a teenager around the house again
<tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, plasma-workpace, kwin, a few other plasma bits, and quite a lot of frameworks is stuck
<valorie> oh lord
<valorie> that ain't cool
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> some may move, but some I think won't
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I don't know. what you can do with these tests at this stage in the game is not something I'm sure on
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> santa_ was looking at them eariler, but he's not popped in since
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-07
<ScottK> If you're convinced the test failures are false positives, you can ask the release team to override them.
<tsimonq2> that's my priority over the weekend
<tsimonq2> get an autopkgtest setup and confirm that the test failures can be overridden, that is
<tsimonq2> santa_: I seeeeee you ;)
<tsimonq2> (ping)
<santa_> tsimonq2: yo
<santa_> no luck, but hard work being done
<tsimonq2> santa_: progress update please?
<tsimonq2> santa_: I know acheronuk was wondering earlier, Final Freeze has been put into place and we want things to migrate ASAP ;)
<santa_> tsimonq2: we wanted things to migrate asap since the beginning. I will try to deal with the release team and we will see what we can get
<tsimonq2> good point
<tsimonq2> thank you santa_ 
<santa_> this is madness btw
<tsimonq2> santa_: at one point in the next day or so, could you send something to the mailing list informing us of your progress?
<tsimonq2> +999999999999999999
<valorie> yes, madness
<valorie> I hope this is the one time we go through such a time
<santa_> it will never be worse than now, I'm pretty sure of that
<valorie> oh, not sure I want to say that
<valorie> just in case
 * valorie knocks on wood
<tsimonq2> I'm willing to not believe in any superstition for the moment just to say that this *WILL* bwe the last time this happens
<tsimonq2> 100%
<tsimonq2> for sure
<acheronuk> santa_ tsimonq2: yep, I know all the above really. just getting a bit anxious about it!
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, next time it will be better. plus I intend to then know enough about the tests myself by that point to help more with the fixing :)
<valorie> I think this release has been a trial by fire
<valorie> and now we're sort of getting the hang of it
 * valorie heads to bed
<acheronuk> Indeed it has. we will learn from it and come back better as a result. Night night valorie :)
<acheronuk> \o/ kwin, plasma-workspace, plasma-framework all just migrated to release thanks to the stuff done overnight
<soee_> o/
<acheronuk> frameworkimtegration shifted. not plasma-framework. that is still stuck :/
<mparillo> After this morning's updates, kinfocenter reports Plasma 5.75, FW 5.26, Qt 5.6.1on YY. Thank you.
<ahoneybun> clivejo: they made a mistake about the kdenlive bug report, they confirmed it now.
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: is there any new version of dragon player?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: not sure. I avoid it as it has always been dog slow with high cpu usage for me in the past
<ahoneybun> 16.04.3 has some video playback issues 
<ahoneybun> I've been using Chrome to play videos
<ahoneybun> even on the Podcast
<ahoneybun> sweet now I'm on Plasma 5.7.5 / FW 5.26
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: there are some important parts of frameworks still stuck. including plasma-frameworks which contains the updated plasma theme
<ahoneybun> oh there
<ahoneybun> oh theres' an update to Breeze?
<acheronuk> I wish they would just be done with it and put that in plasma, as it seems daft to have it in FW
<ahoneybun> mm weird
<acheronuk> yep. it is
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/amd64/plasma-framework/filelist
<ahoneybun> even the dir says plasma lol
<acheronuk> see everything in: /usr/share/plasma/desktoptheme/
<acheronuk> why the hell that isn't in plasma itself, I have not much clue
 * acheronuk **shugs**
<ahoneybun> not sure either
<ahoneybun> anyway I fixed the doodle
<ahoneybun> hey pavlushka
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, I saw. TY :)
<kfunk> hmm, what's the state with the kde pim stack for Ubuntu 16.10 btw? I see it's still at 5.1.3 there?
<kfunk> no new updates?
<ahoneybun> I did leave a review thing on your wiki right?
<ahoneybun> kfunk: how would one check the version?
<acheronuk> kfunk: 5.2.3 should be there or due to migrate soon
<kfunk> ahoneybun: apt show kmail
<pavlushka> Hello ahoneybun , how are you? unscathed?
<ahoneybun> 15.12.3 here
<ahoneybun> pavlushka: yep just rain and some wind
<ahoneybun> waiting to see if it does come back for round 2
<acheronuk> kfunk: kde apps 16.04.3 ended up being uploaded a bit late under a FFE, so some parts are only just coming through
<clivejo> kfunk: how do the kmail internal version numbers correspond to apps versions?
<kfunk> alright, thanks!
<kfunk> clivejo: oh, don't ask me. I'm lost there.
<kfunk> I don't want to fill my brain with more (useless) data :)
<acheronuk> <ahoneybun> I did leave a review thing on your wiki right?
<acheronuk> aimed at me? ^^^
<ahoneybun> yea sorry
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: can't see one. only if you have time though..
<ahoneybun> I will
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: thank you :)
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: name changes on LP won't break the email forwarding and linking?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I don't know. that was one reason why I changed it before I was likely to get allocated an email, so I would not have to risk that
<ahoneybun> mm I have my LP on a few testimonials like yours
<ahoneybun> I'd like to change it to athoneycutt to be shorter a litt
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: probably best to ask on #launchpad to see what they say?
<ahoneybun> yea
<acheronuk> ovi also said he changed his a couple of times, but not sure at what point he meant he did that.
 * clivejo didnt know rik liked tripe
 * clivejo imagines Rik with a bowl of triple checking his work
<clivejo> stupid brain
<ahoneybun> darn
<clivejo> ahoneybun: also take the spaces out of @ SIG @
<clivejo> its @SIG@
<ahoneybun> opps
<clivejo> auto inserts your username and time stamp
<ahoneybun> alright cool
 * clivejo giigles @ kubuntu family
<clivejo> we have granda Rick and granda valorie
 * clivejo curses and hisses
<clivejo> I cant type today
 * acheronuk feels queasy at the though of tripe!
<acheronuk> thought
<ahoneybun> triple
<ahoneybun> fixed thast
<ahoneybun> *that
<marco-parillo> Testing today's ISO, I still get: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348 but I was able to <ctrl> <alt> F1 and login and startx <alt> F2 and type install. So far the installer is working (no slide show) but what I noticed is that the lock screen is back. IIRC, a couple of releases ago, the devs disabled screen locking on the live ISO so it would not lock during install (confusing newbies that 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> marco-parillo: they are testing a fix in a ppa for the slideshow
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ahoneybun> what is with the network manager always asking for my password
<ahoneybun> ...
<ahoneybun> ok now this is getting supppperrr annoying
<ahoneybun> I keep getting kicked off my wifi
<cyphermox> yofel: I'm going to re-add ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu to your seed -- I "fixed" the slideshow using blaze's amazing porting work to pyqt5 (with some extra fixes), things should work properly now
<yofel> yes, please do that, thanks!
<cyphermox> blaze: thanks btw, that would have taken me a lot more time if you hadn't already done most of the work
<blaze> cyphermox: no prob :)
<blaze> glad it was helpful
<blaze> and the slideshow is working finally :)
<cyphermox> yofel: seed updated, I don't know if you had uploaded a new metapackage for this though
<yofel> hm, I don't remember
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Weekend after Yakkety lands, I want to do a design "audit" if the slideshow, if you will. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't know if that's the right term
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I think I might do the same for Lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We'll see
<ahoneybun> the issue with making changes to that tsimonq2 is that translations will be broken then
<ahoneybun> we would have to make a call out to translators to work on them then
<ahoneybun> yay \o/ working slideshow
<ahoneybun> thanks cyphermox
<ahoneybun> and blaze
<acheronuk> yofel: any news on KCI?
<acheronuk> seems something is happening, but I dare not even login as a normal user
<acheronuk> cyphermox: a million thank you's :)
<acheronuk> and same to blaze
<tsimonq2> +1 acheronuk 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: thanks for helping deal with our rat's nest :)
<tsimonq2> you too santa_ :)
<acheronuk> which rat's nest!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: that big intertangled one that is yakkety--proposed
<acheronuk> tests? I am flailing around in the dark on those!
<tsimonq2> but at least you're flailing ;)
<acheronuk> true. I may occasionally hit something correct by chance!
<tsimonq2> well that's what we call "progress" :D
<valorie> o/ all
<valorie> how are things looking?
<valorie> thank you to everyone working so hard to get all our stuff ported/migrated/tested
<acheronuk> nearly all plasma and frameworks are migrated. apps probably need more help
<soee> \o/
 * valorie is still reading #ubuntu-release
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<acheronuk> way to go yet, but progress is happening :)
<clivejo> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yup
<clivejo> sorry life got in the way today
<clivejo> looking for a progress report!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it happens
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> most of plasma and frameworks seems to have migrated. just a few  straggling things left to sort. apps, probably better left to santa_ to comment
<clivejo> any movement on LP:1630700
<valorie> oh the ninjas call got fixed, good
<valorie> thanks to whoever did that
<clivejo> need santa on there
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> santa_ needs adding
<valorie> ooops, I said to have his name listed
<valorie> boo
<clivejo> can you follow that up valorie?
<valorie> I'll try, yes
<clivejo> good stuff!
<valorie> blaze, feel like becoming a ninja?
<clivejo> so I see Seth commented on my patch
<clivejo> anyone take that forward?
<valorie> LP 1630700
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1630700 could not be found
<valorie> pfff
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> there's been a bit of to and fro on mailing lists about patchs for those CVE, about them not applying etc. ScottK did something for tusty I think as well.
<clivejo> valorie: shhhhh its secret ninja stuff
<clivejo> we should mark it as private now its gone public
<clivejo> as public
<clivejo> stupid hands
<valorie> oh, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so I've not really looked at it deeply as seems upstream and debian are looking at ways to back apply them
<clivejo> but I have no idea how to patch xenial
<clivejo> I asked Debian last night
<clivejo> noone working on it
<clivejo> upstream KDE are also thinking about it
<valorie> seems most of the release team are asleep, but infinity is awake....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> xenial = fw 5.18, so I guess asking KDE devs to help patch that might be the idea
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It's their code ^^^
<clivejo> Sandro sent an email saying frameworks should get security fixes for a year
<clivejo> Btw. shouldn't we need to release fixed version for all framework versions? At previous Akademy (in Spain) it was told, that frameworks will get security fixes for an year, so we would need to release 12 frameworks?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah, I saw that.
<clivejo> acheronuk: how are you feeling?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that's a leading question....?
<clivejo> of course!
<clivejo> you know me too well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what do you want me to do? if it's code or package, better off asking me tommorow
<clivejo> Ive had a long day, really not up for packaging at the moment, but could look over someones shoulder so to speak
<clivejo> that patch needs refreshed and changelog fixed
<clivejo> where is the bunny?
<clivejo> arguing club again?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lost his symbols maybe?
<clivejo> sorry debating
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> I had that one time, its a very painful condition
<valorie> are you trying to bait tsimonq2 into doing some work, clivejo?
<clivejo> yes
<valorie> last I heard he was taking a nap
<clivejo> my brain it starting to go to sleep
<valorie> probably worked all night on some project
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh, wait, the energiser bunny has a drum, not symbols. doh
<clivejo> Simon sleep?
<clivejo> almost 23:00 here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> me *** sneaks a look at KCI ***
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> still borked
<clivejo> still fecked
<clivejo> it loads the GUI a lot faster though!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but does nothing else useful
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Simon was testing plasma 5.8 on debian mow I recall
<clivejo> valorie: did you hear sitter ripped KCI's heart out through its backside?
<clivejo> acheronuk: https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/frameworks/kcoreaddons.git/commit/?id=ab7258dd8a87668ba63c585a69f41f291254aa43
<valorie> clivejo: I did
<valorie> seems yofel did some surgery on it
<valorie> not sure it has its ticker beating again though
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> sitter is a very evil man
<valorie> @acheronuk -- yes, he was boasting about it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, No way can I make sense of that commit on this device
<clivejo> Simon, boasting?!?
<valorie> I know, unprecedented
<clivejo> LP 1630700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1630700 in kcoreaddons (Ubuntu) "CVE - KMail - HTML injection in plain text viewer" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630700
<clivejo> Finally figure out how to make it public
<ScottK> That's the one I did for trusty.
<valorie> maybe simon will wake soon and figure out how to get it into xenial
<valorie> thank you ScottK
<clivejo> Uh oh!
<clivejo> Something has gone wrong. We're sorry!
<clivejo> really cant handle this when Im tired
<acheronuk> <infinity> slangasek: Oh, and I don't think I'm going to bother britney-blocking until Monday, since these weekend images are purely for testing, I have zero confidence or intent for them to be the final images.
<acheronuk> <slangasek> acheronuk: it means only things manually reviewed and accepted migrate
<acheronuk> from release ^^^^, as I want to be clear how much time we have to get the rest moved out of proposed
<acheronuk> so I guess maximum effort over the weekend to get it all through!
<ScottK> clivejo: are you subscribed to release-team@kde.org?
<clivejo> ScottK: yes
<clivejo> but I been away from my computer all day
<ScottK> There was a message about an hour and a half ago pointing out the second commit you need to fix 1630700 for  Kf5 5.26.
<clivejo> yes, I pasted that into the LP bug
<ScottK> K
<clivejo> Debian also have a patch in git - https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/frameworks/kcoreaddons.git/commit/?id=ab7258dd8a87668ba63c585a69f41f291254aa43
<ScottK> K
<clivejo> figure would be better taking their patches
<clivejo> might get accepted by the release team faster?
<ScottK> It'd be the same, I think.
<ScottK> We can check.
<ScottK> It'll go better if I ask.
<ScottK> clivejo: see #ubuntu-devel.  You've got release team approval.
<ScottK> Make your package and upload it.
<clivejo> Im not on the channel :(
<clivejo> need to add that to my BNC
<ScottK> Or switch to Quassel. ...
<clivejo> I use it
<clivejo> but dont have a core
<clivejo> and my internet is pathetic
<clivejo> ScottK: can you check this please : https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcoreaddons/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=28cbe14c9e5da5b8ca9675319779ae77d1f7ff0f
<clivejo> acheronuk: ^
<acheronuk> clivejo: not really with it enough now tonight to review commits
<clivejo> LOL me neither thats why Im asking for reviews!
<acheronuk> especially security fix ones!
<ScottK> Make it ubuntu2.  I'd include something like patches thanks to Sandro Knauß 
<ScottK> Since you mostly copy/pasted his work.
<clivejo> ScottK: I had that in my last changelog
<clivejo> and was told "We have our preferred changelog format documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging -- could you adapt the changelog to match when you fix the diffs and rebuild?"
<ScottK> I didn't do a line by line on the patch, but it looks like you got it 
<ScottK> For Yakkety it's not a security team upload.
<clivejo> my patch was basically the same, but dpkg-source was complaining warning: unexpected end of diff
<clivejo> Seth said to refresh them
<ScottK> Version it like regular.
<ScottK> He's got nothing to do with Yakkety until after release.
<clivejo> I didnt think I could upload after FF?
<clivejo> or FFF
<ScottK> You can.
<ScottK> I talked to infinity and he approved.
<acheronuk> and other stuff if the release team ok it I presume
<ScottK> Yep
<clivejo> ok, fixed version and gave thanks - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcoreaddons/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> built on amd64 - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/yakkety/+build/11002567
<ScottK> Go for it.
<clivejo> is that changelog ok?
<ScottK> Except for UNRELEASED, yes.
<clivejo> thats for our tooling
<clivejo> the upload script will update that and tag it
<clivejo> just want to make sure its good to go
<ScottK> Think so
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thank you ScottK
<clivejo> ok uploaded
<clivejo> pushed to git
<valorie> \o/
<clivejo> ScottK: Ive pinged infinity in the release channel to draw his attention to it
<clivejo> ScottK: so you got the patch into trusty?
<clivejo> what version of kmail is it using?
 * acheronuk checks in trusty vm
<clivejo> how do I keep a record of the distribution which are vulnerable on the LP page and which ones have been fixed?
<acheronuk> [23:57] * jderose has quit (Quit: Leaving.)
<acheronuk> [23:58] * tai271828 has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<acheronuk> ^^^ stupid copy/paste
<acheronuk> kmail reports = 4.13.3 in trusty
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *yawn*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just read backlog
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 kicks valorie and acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Now that that's over with, hi :)
<valorie> pffff
 * valorie kicks back
 * acheronuk has virtual body armour on. did not feel that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm getting ready to go to the homecoming game
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I had a headache so I took a nap, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And haven't rebooted into wonderful Plasma 5.8 yet :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (that's why I kicked you both :P)
<valorie> oh, add insult to injury!
 * clivejo wonders what a home coming game is
<valorie> usually American football
<valorie> not sure why it became an American high school tradition, we we had them too, and so did my father's high school
 * acheronuk is none the wiser as american football is confusing in it's own right
<valorie> it seems to be designed to injure the players' brains
<clivejo> so why does it have a homecoming king and queen?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Idk about that either
<valorie> clivejo: about that I don't have a clue, but it seems to be a widespread Murrican custom
<clivejo> yeah, I see it in movies
<valorie> seems a setup for bad teen movies
<valorie> there was one Buffy the Vampire Slayer ep where the vampires attacked during the dance
<valorie> that was excellent
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> I think I remeber that
<mamarley> As an American, I can confirm that American football is confusing, boring, and designed to injure the players' brains.
<valorie> oh Buffy, how I miss ya
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well the dance is tomorrow night
<acheronuk> mamarley: thought so
<clivejo> is it also called prom?
<clivejo> or is that a different thing
<mamarley> clivejo: No, the prom is entirely different.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ^
<mamarley> It is some kind of dance/social event done by the cool kids in highschool.
<mamarley> I didn't go. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm still a freshman but I know the gist of it ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I want to go to every one so I don't forget
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *regret it later
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> -offtopic
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well yeah...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Continue there?
<mamarley> I actually did try to go, but I couldn't find anyone who wanted to go with me.  That ended up turning out OK though, because I would have hated it anyway.
<valorie> I didn't even notice mine, and yes we should take this to -offtopic
<valorie> sorry all
<mamarley> tsimonq2: Plasma 5.8?  Where?
<acheronuk> debian
<mamarley> Oh. :(
<acheronuk> good night all :)
<acheronuk> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<mamarley> Goodnight!
<valorie> niters rik; sweet dreams
<santa_> clivejo: ping?
<clivejo> hello
<acheronuk> anyone in the US south east near the hurricane, take care
<clivejo> santa_: pong
<santa_> clivejo: ktp-call-ui needs an upload the needed changes are in kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<mamarley> Yeah, Florida and Georgia are getting hit hard.  So far it has just been some rain in North Carolina though.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks acheronuk
<santa_> clivejo: it's something needed to get the thing migrated from -proposed by britney spears
<clivejo> just a debian merge then?
<clivejo> and fixed my weird mess of a changelog
<valorie> britney spears, LOL
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ktp-call-ui/tree/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> should there be src in our git branch?
<clivejo> santa_: ^
<ScottK> I got the patch into Trusty.  It's in the security team's build que.  When published, it'll be 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.3.
<santa_> clivejo: unfortunately yes because the telepathy packages follow a different workflow than the others. debian in all its greatness
<santa_> clivejo: however with our tooling that code is 'ignored' if I'm not mistaken
<santa_> so it doesn't matter very much for us
<clivejo> ok, just checking
<santa_> if you find something wrong let me know
<clivejo> just file structure stood out, wanted to check
<clivejo> everything else looks ok to me
<ScottK> clivejo: To keep track of which releases need fixing/are fixed, you can nominate the bug for specific releases.  See what I did in  #1631237
<ScottK> clivejo: Now that you are a developer, you should have powerz to do that.
<clivejo> santa_: uploaded
<santa_> clivejo: thank you very much!
<clivejo> rejected
<clivejo> Rejected:
<clivejo> The signer of this package is lacking the upload rights for the source package, component or package set in question.
<santa_> really?
<clivejo> thats what the email says
<santa_> yeah, let me check something
<clivejo> not on the list - http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/yakkety/kubuntu
<santa_> yeah, that's what I checked
<clivejo> is it a new package?
<santa_> give me a few minutes please, I need to schedule something
<clivejo> no problem
<ScottK> clivejo: for kcoreaddons, which releases are relevant?
<valorie> off to pizza....
<clivejo> We put it on the bug report
<ScottK> K.
<clivejo> but I could see how to indicate which releases
<clivejo> couldnt
<clivejo> LP still is a bit of a mystery for me 
<ScottK> clivejo: Click on "Nominate for series".
<ScottK> You might consider using #1631237 for the KDE4/kdepimlibs releaeses and your bug only for Kf5.
<clivejo> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcoreaddons/+bug/1630700/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1630700 in kcoreaddons (Ubuntu Yakkety) "CVE - KMail - HTML injection in plain text viewer" [High,In progress]
<clivejo> ah good idea
<clivejo> eakk I selected Precise and Trusty already
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-08
<clivejo> how do I remove them, or point it to the other bug report
<clivejo> Simon posted a debdiff for precise
<ScottK> Just set them to invalid.
<clivejo> did that make it in?
<ScottK> Not that I know of.
<ScottK> clivejo: It needs a proper debian/changelog entry.  He can fix it (feel free to model it on the one I did for trusty) and attach it to #1631237.
<ScottK> What's the last release that needs kdepimlibs fixed?  Trusty?
<clivejo> Im not sure, I started working on Yakkety
<ScottK> OK.
<clivejo> but the when kept getting errors about unexpected end of diff
<clivejo> but only when trying to build the source
<ScottK> Try adding a return at the end of your patch file.
<clivejo> it was more tireness
<clivejo> tiredness
<clivejo> which is my problem now
<clivejo> Im not sure what to do about Xenial
<clivejo> hopefully upstream will advise on what to do
<ScottK> I'd leave it for when you aren't tired.
<ScottK> I'd focus on getting Bug 1630673 fixed in yakkety and getting your stuff unstuck.
<ubottu> bug 1630673 in kf5-messagelib (Ubuntu) "CVE - KMail - JavaScript execution in HTML Mails" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630673
<clivejo> is LP slow and throwing errors for everyone, or just me?
<clivejo> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kf5-messagelib/+bug/1630673/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1630673 in kf5-messagelib (Ubuntu) "CVE - KMail - JavaScript execution in HTML Mails" [Medium,Triaged]
<mamarley> Not using the web interface at the moment, but I did notice that publishing has been dramatically faster for the past week or so.
<ScottK> clivejo: Oh, much better.
<clivejo> do you agree/disagree?
<ScottK> If you don't use QWebengine, I understand you aren't affected, so as much as i understand it, yes.
<clivejo> ScottK: do you know of a way of easily translating internal kmail versions to app versions?
<ScottK> No.
<clivejo> lp 1630699 was our greatest concern, priority, but on investigation we determined it didn't affect us yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1630699 in Ubuntu "CVE - KMail - JavaScript access to local and remote URLs" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630699
<clivejo> and marked them all private until they got released publicly
<clivejo> is there a team on LP for this sort of thing?
<clivejo> I tried to add Ninjas but that didnt seem to work
<clivejo> had to manually sub the individual people 
<ScottK> IIRC that's what you have to do.
<clivejo> I would have liked all kubuntu-devs involved so you could review what was going on
<ScottK> That would spam a lot of people who aren't very active though.
<clivejo> should there be a team just for occasions like this?
<clivejo> or maybe there is one Im not aware of
<ScottK> I'd say it doesn't come up often enough to worry about it too much.
<clivejo> I see
<clivejo> how would you start into patching xenial (ie 5.18 kcoreaddons) ?
<clivejo> make a patch containing all the commit from 5.18 was release up til the fix for CVE?
<ScottK> No.  See if the offending code is in 5.18 and then adapt the patch.
<clivejo> santa_: any progress?
<clivejo> will it need to be re-uploaded or can they un-reject it?
<santa_> clivejo: we can't unreject I think, the thing would be correcting the packageset and reupload if I'm not mistaken
<santa_> clivejo: just asked steve but he didn't replied yet
<clivejo> if I dput it to my PPA could they copy it from there?
<santa_> I doubt so, but just don't worry the package is fixed and we will get it there one way or another, I will keep you posted
<clivejo> Ill have to hit the sack pretty soon
<clivejo> fading fast
<santa_> clivejo: I have an upload for kdepim in kubuntu_yakkety_archive fixing the autopkgtrolling, would you upload?
<clivejo> sure, let me review
<clivejo> BTW what do you mean by autopkgtrolling ?
<santa_> autopkgtest
<santa_> just kidding
<clivejo> uploaded
<santa_> clivejo: thank you very much
<clivejo> no, thank you!
<clivejo> do autopkgtests always take a long time?
<clivejo> I think the release team have fallen asleep!
 * clivejo decides to follow their lead!
<clivejo> night all
<clivejo> santa_: PM or email anything you need uploaded 
<santa_> ok, good night
<valorie> aren't we in charge of what is in our packageset?
<clivejo> valorie: its not in our packageset
<clivejo> thats what hes trying to resolve
<clivejo> but no answer to his questions on -release
<clivejo> quarter to 3, Im gone!
<valorie> oh, I thought you were already asleep
<valorie> niters clivejo
<valorie> sleep well
<tsimonq2> heya
<valorie> hi again, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> gonna spend the next four hours straight hacking on random s***
<valorie> would be helpful if you help some getting the rest of our apps to get accepted
<valorie> some time, I mean
<tsimonq2> I'll assess our current situation and see what I can do
<valorie> gosh, I can't even write an english sentence
<tsimonq2> but atm that CVE is my priority
<valorie> read up
<valorie> clive and scott and santa were discussing earlier
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> screw it, I need sleep
<tsimonq2> not just 5 hours, but a good 9-12 hours
<santa_> if you need to sleep, go ahead and sleep
<tsimonq2> I will do so
<santa_> you will do a better work with your brain fresh :)
<tsimonq2> santa_: but in the morning I plan on doing a LOT
<tsimonq2> I garee
<tsimonq2> *agree
<acheronuk> last bit of plasma due to migrate I think
<soee> o/
<clivejo> ok so whats happening with the installer
<clivejo> has it been fully tested, are we trying to get it into yakkety?
<acheronuk> clivejo: cyphermox has uploaded and added back into the kubuntu seeds AFAIK
<clivejo> answers on a postcard please
<clivejo> oh so its in already?
<clivejo> its it a complete kf5 port?
<clivejo> is
<acheronuk> no daily iso today for some reason
<clivejo> oh thats not good
<clivejo> did it fail?
<clivejo> I wonder is there any way of removing minuet, without libdrumstick its not going anywhere
<acheronuk> \o/ all of plasma 5.7.5 is now in the release pocket :D
<soee> :D
<mparillo> WHOO-HOO.
<acheronuk> just a FW and apps to sort.....
<clivejo> boooooo
<acheronuk> not much FW to do. mostly apps
<clivejo> did santa_ get anywhere with release team about ktp-call-ui ?
<acheronuk> and a lot of that is just waiting on a few things
<acheronuk> doesn't say he did reading back. maybe needs to wait for infinity etc to clock in to get that sorted?
<clivejo> also is https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdelibs4support/commit/?id=fd68e93fc5b5d1d0cfb9d1aa3c6c56c15609d8e5 ready to upload?
<acheronuk> ask --> santa_ 
<clivejo> santa_: is kdelibs4support on your naughty or nice list?
<acheronuk> back in an hr or 2
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<BluesKaj> I have bit of a mystery here, yakkety is taking 2 mins to boot to the login page
<BluesKaj> suddenly after the the new 4.8 kernel installed
<BluesKaj> repeating myself again ...need more coffee :-)
<santa_> clivejo: kdelibs4support is not ready to upload yet, I pushed the thing because this way I can show it to other people, I need to get in touch with the release team again to fix that one
<santa_> clivejo: about ktp-call-ui I'm waiting for martin to show up
<santa_> s/martin/adam/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> No problem, gimme a shout when you need it uploaded
 * acheronuk glances at KCE
<acheronuk> ** mutter mutter **
<acheronuk> or even at KCI
<santa_> YES!
<santa_> I got a fix for kdepim-runtime failing test!
<ahoneybun_> Yakkety Final builds are starting to be built
<ahoneybun_> did KDE just tell everyone a CVE and how to use it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey everyone
<santa_> hi Simon
<santa_> ahoneybun_: you mean the isos?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Give me things to do, I have the next like 6 hours free
<ahoneybun_> something like that in #ubuntu-release
<santa_> ah, we are almost done migrating things by britney
<santa_> se wouldn't be able to produce a proper iso right now, but I hope we will as soons as steve pops up
<santa_> s/se/we/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun_: they are not final iso build really AFAIK
<acheronuk> from release....
<acheronuk> <infinity> slangasek: Oh, and I don't think I'm going to bother britney-blocking until Monday, since these weekend images are purely for testing, I have zero confidence or intent for them to be the final images.
<santa_> tsimonq2: http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/
<santa_> acheronuk: interesting
<acheronuk> santa ahoneybun_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseProcess
<acheronuk> Release minus 6 days: Post full set of pre-release images with last language pack updates to QA iso tracker to start QA testing. 
<ahoneybun_> thanks
<ahoneybun_> so we just have the Apps left right?
<acheronuk> Release minus 3 days:  Produce a full set of official images 
<acheronuk> so that is the real killer deadline ^^^
<acheronuk> so basically we need to get everything through we want into release by Monday!
<acheronuk> that is the way I read it anyway. If I am wrong, someone please tell me
<acheronuk> ahoneybun_: apps and a couple of frameworks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: KCI is broken, remember?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I no longer have access to anything...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> By the way santa_, did I update Akonadi's symbols correctly?
<santa_> tsimonq2: I will check akonadi later, not sure when, they are so many thing piling up in my plans now
<tsimonq2> santa_: do you have a list of remaining packages that need to be looked at?
<santa_> tsimonq2: what's the deal with KCI? I mean how is it broken?
<tsimonq2> santa_: sitter ripped it's heart out through his butthole, as acheronuk has been saying
<tsimonq2> santa_: unintentionally, of course
<tsimonq2> santa_: but now everything is messed up...
<santa_> tsimonq2: the work is done (almost), I will deal with it the remaining issues with steve once it's done
<tsimonq2> santa_: ack
<santa_> don't worry about the remaining issues, we will work to fix our workflow for the next release, so this kind of stuff won't happen again
<tsimonq2> yeah
<santa_> tsimonq2: so if you have some spare time I would suggest you to investigate about autopkgtest's, so you would be ready to help (ot at least try to help) once we add that to our workflow
<santa_> once yakkety is done I would like to work with you and clive with the new KA tooling
<santa_> I already mentored rik a bit about it
<acheronuk> santa: sitter wiped /var/lib/jenkins by 'accident'
<santa_> acheronuk: and do we have a backup?
<acheronuk> santa_: nope
<santa_> damn it
<tsimonq2> santa_: ...I'm already very familiar with the whole release process, m8 ;)
<acheronuk> some has been recovered between sitter and Phil, but it's still borked for now
<santa_> so how does this affect the kci from a user point of view?
<tsimonq2> santa_: I've pretty much memorized https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<tsimonq2> in my honest opinion, we should do a clean wipe of KCI, now's the time to rewrite :P
<tsimonq2> part of that isn't joking either
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: priority is a working CI ASAP, even if it is just a restoration more or less of the old one. then can re-write if desired 
<tsimonq2> fine fine
<tsimonq2> but I don't know enough about Jenkins to be able to restore it
<acheronuk> well, I hope Phil will be able to spare at least a little time. he looked at it the other day
<tsimonq2> I'll mess with it in a VM
<kfunk> acheronuk: any ETA for kdepim 5.2.3? I again have some nice bugs with this particular kontact version...
<kfunk> acheronuk: context: running Ubuntu 16.10
<tsimonq2> kfunk: would you happen to know off hand what release of KDE that was in?
<tsimonq2> (Frameworks, Applications, or Plasma)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Applications
<acheronuk> kfunk: we (santa_) are working to get it though the autopackagetests so it goes into release and gets to you.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we have 15.16.3 I think
<acheronuk> kfunk: should be today or tomorrow we hope
<kfunk> acheronuk: awesome, glad to hear it!
<tsimonq2> yeah it seems we'll be getting 2.11.7
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Or maybe a few days, but indeed, we are working hard to get kdepim as in kde applications 16.04.3 in
<acheronuk> kfunk: if it doesn't get through it will stay stuck at the old version, but will get done some way via updates or backports
<tsimonq2> (could be totally wrong with the versioning though)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what has v2.11.7?
<tsimonq2> I was just looking at https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdepim.git&a=blobdiff&h=d8281ed6bfb0f7fcc09102d30ab6629c8d5c4ed4&hp=7255b94a0b7d3e52f2de62308876ee1240de4785&hb=1f4f85606ef0f0082a01d1de91ebaa9cb81f615c&f=kalarm%2FChangelog
<tsimonq2> probably the wrong project though
<kfunk> acheronuk: thanks for your hard work! appreciated. hope that fix the issues I'm having here (kontact constantly using 5-10% CPU. something related to KJS/KHTML => korg)
<tsimonq2> kfunk: this release has been... interesting for us ;)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: probably. 5.2.3 sounds like kmail versioning
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ahh ok
<kfunk> yeah, it's their internal versioning (I hate this confusion)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: there have been some email on the lists about aligning PIM versioning numbers, so that shows they are a bit messed up and inconsistent
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea GNOME is not any better
<acheronuk> most big projects manage to tie themselves in knots on versioning. to bigger or lesser degree anyway
<acheronuk>  Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Final] (20161008) has been added
<acheronuk> so testing build is on the way ***
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> but not as 'final' as that makes it sound
<acheronuk> can test the slideshow I hope :D
<tsimonq2> :D
<acheronuk> linky http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/368/builds/132992/testcases
<acheronuk> in the normal daily live folder it seems, so can just update with zsync :)
<tsimonq2> We need testing. Lots of it. And fixes to follow the testing. So grab an ISO for your favourite flavour and kick the tires. And the steering wheel. And the fuel pump. And that little dohickey that used to be a cigarette lighter but people now plug their GPS into.
<tsimonq2>  - Adam Conrad
<acheronuk> in 'yakkety-desktop-amd64.manifest' we have ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu	
<tsimonq2> :D
<acheronuk> so slideshow is back in :)
<acheronuk> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<tsimonq2> and this...
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> and santa_ :D
<tsimonq2> ATTENTION! We have images to test! http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/368/builds "We need testing. Lots of it. And fixes to follow the testing. So grab an ISO for your favourite flavour and kick the tires. And the steering wheel. And the fuel pump. And that little dohickey that used to be a cigarette lighter but people now plug their GPS into."
<tsimonq2> I'm sending to kubuntu-devel
 * acheronuk fires up a VM
<acheronuk> hmm zsnyc failed, may be to wait a short while
<ahoneybun_> let's see if my internet wants to work with me
<acheronuk> got it this time I think
<clivejo> nice to see the release team pushing to our git !
<tsimonq2> HUH?!?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdepim-runtime/commit/?id=4911797334382dec0c3f1c3d298164d8bd85a701
<ahoneybun_> god my wifi is bad on this laptop
<acheronuk> one team to rule them all......
<tsimonq2> buahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa
<clivejo> well that was one of the pro's for moving back to LP
<tsimonq2> :D
<clivejo> but this is first time Ive seen it used!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @clivejo, That's steve being kind
<clivejo> yeah, but at least he can do that
<acheronuk> clivejo: they did soem the other days as well
<acheronuk> live session running with plasma 5.7.5 :)
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety needs testing! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1, X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety needs testing! | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.7.5 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.6.5 X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.3 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE / FW 5.26 X-STAGING Y-ARCHIVE, 5.23 X-BACKPORTS / Qt 5.7 KCI, 5.6.1 Y-ARCHIVE, 5.5.1 X-ARCHIVE | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<acheronuk> installer running with functional slideshow so far
<tsimonq2> we need a "Kubuntu's workflow for Ubuntu Release Team members" wiki page :P
<clivejo> @Santa uploaded
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: i.e. when to panic and when not to
<tsimonq2> yeah
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: oh. I read that the wrong way around
<clivejo> good luck with that!
<acheronuk> but we could do with a "Ubuntu Release Team workflow for kubuntu team members" as well!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: still think it's a decent idea?
<tsimonq2> XD yeah
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not sure. might be 'do it my way or the highway'
<clivejo> step one - Pick out a visibly  helpful member of the release team. Court and groom them until they start to answer your questions
<tsimonq2> clivejo: nah you just gotta promise beer and cash :P
<acheronuk> two - bribe with pizza and beer
<tsimonq2> ^
<clivejo> we asked that of you as I recall!
<clivejo> and look what we got!
<tsimonq2> hm?
<clivejo> I knew we should and waited til we received the Bitcoins
<acheronuk> amd64 iso installed fine in Virtualbox, and now rebooted and running
<clivejo> should have waited
<tsimonq2> OH HAHAHAHAHA
<clivejo> what was that other channel I needed to add to my BNC?
<acheronuk> #ubuntu-devel ?
<clivejo> thank you
<tsimonq2> clivejo: and #ubuntu-hardened
<tsimonq2> clivejo: that's where the Security Team hangs out
<clivejo> I added that tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> ok cool
<tsimonq2> cosas buenas
<acheronuk> ok. full disk and manual partitioning cases on the iso done and reported on the tracker. :)
<clivejo> too many channels as it is!
<acheronuk> + live session
<clivejo> acheronuk: will you write the iso to a DVD and post it to me
<clivejo> probably be faster than download for me!
<acheronuk> LOL
<acheronuk> that's why I zsync them often
<clivejo> was thinking of putting one of these 2.5" in a usb case and hooking it up to the RPi
<clivejo> maybe cron that for a night job
<clivejo> on average how big is the download?
<mparillo> zsyncing now
<tsimonq2> a gig or two clivejo 
<clivejo> I meant the zsync download?
<acheronuk> Read yakkety-desktop-amd64.iso. Target 79.1% complete
<acheronuk> clivejo: so that had to sync about 300MB I suppose?
<clivejo> big enough
<acheronuk> my download is not too bad. just upload that is dog slow
<clivejo> thats a BT thing
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: pop into linode please?
<clivejo> even on "Infinity"
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: why? I've got to go eat really
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: whenever you have a minute :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: meesing with Jenkins on a VM
<tsimonq2> *messing
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: reverse SSH tunnelling to a VM I have set up :D
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: oooooh. exciting!
<mparillo> dd'ing now
 * tsimonq2 shuts down VM to allocate more resources
 * acheronuk heads off to find sustenance
<clivejo> I was trouble shooting a local business network this week and they have are paying for fibre, with is advertised at up to speeds of 52Mb.  They are getting 21Mb down and 1.7 up
<tsimonq2> :O
<clivejo> and thats when things are good
<tsimonq2> naughty naughty ISPs
<clivejo> lying fraudulent ISP's
<clivejo> half the advertised speed, fair enough, but I pay you half the advertised price!
<clivejo> thats fair!
<ahoneybun_> finally got the iso downloaded
<mparillo> dd finished. See you all soon on the other end.
<clivejo> is that component of the installer only for us?
<ahoneybun_> the - kubuntu part?
<ahoneybun_> so I have P 5.7.5 and FW 5.26 on the live iso
<ahoneybun_> still don't have the widget with the installer icon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun_, odd. it was there for me
<ahoneybun_> the last 2 images have missed it as well
<soee> https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.27.0.php :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I used it to install
<ahoneybun_> well yea you can search for it with krunner or kickoff
<ahoneybun_> np there
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> was there on the desktop for me. in it's folder containment.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> very odd
<ahoneybun_> well it was not there for me, just odd
<clivejo> ahoneybun_: can you send a screenshot
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> are you tetsing on hardware or a VM?
<ahoneybun_> VM
<clivejo> take pic on telegram?
<ahoneybun_> mm switching the Desktop to Folder view made it come back
<ahoneybun_> but just the icon
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/808LslIF/file_728.png
<ahoneybun_> slideshow is back here
<acheronuk> make it bigger?
<acheronuk> I have http://i.imgur.com/GbFvy6j.png
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can't
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not without the VM addons
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rBW0CP28/file_730.png
<ahoneybun_> \o/
<acheronuk> the kernels now contain modules enough to allow resizing on newer virtualbox builds
<ahoneybun_> not here
<acheronuk> I did not need to install addition to get that
<acheronuk> :(
<ahoneybun_> and I got it from the virtual box website
<acheronuk> same here. even odder
<ahoneybun_> 5.1.6
<ahoneybun_> oh with Qt 5.6.1
<acheronuk> yep. same.
<ahoneybun_> resizing just makes white borders
<ahoneybun_> it might just be the resizing issue then acheronuk
<acheronuk> could be
<ScottK> acheronuk: By Monday is about right, although if testing uncovers serious problems things can be fixed later.  I don't recall which release it was, but there was one where every ISO was respun on Thursday.
<marco-parillo> Live ISO Boots, tested wireless, konversation, konsole, firefox, gwenview, and Libre Office (LP Bug 1625595) noted on testcase. Next step: Manual Partitioning.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625595 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Libre Office Icons unreadability on YY with Intel Drivers" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625595
<acheronuk> ahoneybun_: in the view menu, have you got "auto-resize guest display" option available?
<ahoneybun_> yea and it is selected
<marco-parillo> P.S. I still do not get the try/install dialog. Fine by me.
<acheronuk> maybe blame it on your graphics then. I'm out of ideas :P
<ahoneybun_> I've not seen that either but VM maybe
<marco-parillo> Hmm, first time this happned to me: 
<acheronuk> ScottK: yeah, not surprised. plan for the best though ;)
<marco-parillo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<marco-parillo>   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/PartitionModel.py", line 66, in setData
<marco-parillo>     item.partman_column_format_toggled(value.toBool())
<marco-parillo> AttributeError: 'int' object has no attribute 'toBool'
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: ^^^
<marco-parillo> Trying to use an existing partition, make it root, format ext4 and click the box.
<ahoneybun_> that would be from the PyQt5 port most likely
<acheronuk> ScottK: given that the beta2 was 5 days or so late, I am making no assumptions 
<marco-parillo> I am not sure what I did...maybe clicking too fast. I repeated it more slowly, and it is installing. Slideshow is back! Thank you.
<marco-parillo> Install complete. Restarting.
<santa_> clivejo: now we can upload kdelibs4support
<mparillo> ahoneybun_: In VMware, I was not getting the Installer in the containment yesterday.
<ahoneybun_> the widget you mean?
<mparillo> Yes, I think it is fair to say that yesterday's live ISO was unusable in VMware for me.
<mparillo> There was not folder containment widget containing the installer, and there was no bottom panel with the kicker application launcher.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: how about today?
<mparillo> I tried installing using krunner and typing install, but after re-booting, I did not have anything useful in the VM.
<mparillo> I think it might be: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mparillo> tsimonq2: I was successful today, but on real HW. Tested wireless, kdesudo, konversation, konsole, kate, firefox, gwenview, System Settings, and Libre Office. I still have LP Bug 1625595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625595 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Libre Office Icons unreadability on YY with Intel Drivers" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625595
<mparillo> Who knows, it might drive me to kalligra
<tsimonq2> mmmmmm https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wli-ekwg988
<clivejo> santa_: kdelibs4support uploaded
<tsimonq2> !info akonadi yakkety-proposed
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in yakkety-proposed
<tsimonq2> trying: kdepim-runtime
<tsimonq2> skipped: kdepim-runtime (0, 13, 3) got: 146+0: a-34:a-14:a-14:i-19:p-14:p-14:s-37 * amd64: accountwizard, akonadiconsole, akregator, blogilo, kaddressbook, kalarm, kdepim, kdepim-runtime, knotes, konsolekalendar, kontact, korganizer
<tsimonq2> santa_, acheronuk ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> santa_: +#MISSING: 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2# (optional=templinst|arch=!armel)_ZNSt16_Sp_counted_baseILN9__gnu_cxx12_Lock_policyE2EE10_M_destroyEv@Base 15.07.90
<tsimonq2> santa_: that's akonadi
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: it's optional, so not a thing it will fail on
<clivejo> anyone here?
<clivejo> really wish the last person in a room would turn off the lights and stop wasting electric
<santa_> still here
<santa_> but I think I will head to be soon
<clivejo> hi santa_
<clivejo> what you up to?
<santa_> I'm trying to get an autopkgtest run @ armhf
<clivejo> any luck?
<santa_> the server is still doing the thing
<santa_> I think we will need overrides from the release team for akonadi and kdepim
<clivejo> you use the uni servers?
<santa_> it's my "server"
<santa_> located @ uni, yes
<clivejo> just on uni network?
<clivejo> ah
<acheronuk> that security fix is stuck http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kcoreaddons
#kubuntu-devel 2016-10-09
<valorie> ooo, looks like lots got done today
<valorie> I was hoping for applications to be done though
<acheronuk> valorie: yes, looks like the release team took a well earned Saturday evening off. 
<valorie> yeah, all is quiet
<valorie> I don't want them to work to exhaustion
<valorie> I just want all our stuff in!
<acheronuk> ditto
<acheronuk> hopefully there will be enough about today, donating part of their sunday, to get that done :)
<valorie> I wish I could help
<acheronuk> from update_output.txt I *think* the final parts of frameworks are about to migrate to release, so just apps now to get unstuck in that case
<soee> http://choqok.gnufolks.org/2016/10/choqok-1-6-released/
<clivejo> still a lot of our packages stuck :/
<clivejo> mostly PIM
 * ahoneybun_ kicks desktop twitter clients out the dorr
<ahoneybun_> *door
<clivejo> doing a lot of kicking this morning Aaron
<clivejo> wake up grumpy?
<acheronuk> there is a kdepim test in progress that *might* unlock things if it passes?
<clivejo> seems to been in progress for a very long time
<acheronuk> Running for:	1h 26m 32s
<clivejo> Windows updates? Just trust us, says Microsoft executive
<BluesKaj_> Hi folks
<acheronuk> clivejo: now says Test in progress (always failed)
<acheronuk> so hopefully....
<acheronuk> wget -q -O - http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html | grep Regression | sed 's/^<li>autopkgtest for \([a-z0-9-]*\).*/\1/'| sort | uniq
<acheronuk> shows nothing of ours now that I can see
<acheronuk> despite that, still stuck :/
<mparillo> Final parts of FW still stuck? Which holds back apps?
<acheronuk> mparillo: as far as I see FW is all through
<mparillo> TY. I did not see any updates this morning.
<acheronuk> mparillo: I had kcoreaddons and kdelibs4support update. maybe you are on a mirror that hasn't synced yet
<ahoneybun_> idk what is broken but my system can never install lxd right
<ahoneybun_> just picked up those updates
<ahoneybun_> though my wifi is so bad in here for some reason
<ahoneybun_> my phone works just fine on this wifi though
<ahoneybun_> anyone know the DNS files?
<santa_> clivejo: ping
<santa_> acheronuk: I think we need a no change rebuid of kjots and zanshin to get it out of proposed
<acheronuk> I saw those 2 repeatedly mentioned in the update_output.txt
<acheronuk> was not sure if the current stalemate could be got past with just harder hinting or not
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: know anything about Ubuntu's DNS settings and such?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: not much. just seems to work for me, so i don't fiddle with it!
<ahoneybun> well I've been having issues with it
<ahoneybun> when I'm not on my own network mostly
<ahoneybun> I think my router messed with them
<ahoneybun> somehow!
<ahoneybun> since I saw that the DNS remote was set to it's IP once
<acheronuk> I just tend to set my DNS to Google servers on most things and then not touch it from there. my ISPs can be slow, which is what my router defaults to
<ahoneybun> yea but I don't know what command to run to do that since most files say don't edit them because the system will override the change anyway
 * ahoneybun sets up a LTS machine on his other monitor
<ahoneybun> *an
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I don't edit any files. I just have: http://i.imgur.com/xlMCQUh.png
<ahoneybun> never thought of that
<acheronuk> that's on home connection. probably doesn't apply when I used the lappy elsewhere.
<ahoneybun> I wonder why mine says "Other DNS Servers"
<acheronuk> it just 'works' elsewhere, so I don't mess with it 
<ahoneybun> why do I keep disconnecting...
<acheronuk> network config has never been my best thing
<DarinMiller> kicking the tires on the release iso... everything is rock solid from usb to full install.  
<soee> \o/
<DarinMiller> Although, something strange with 16.10: ff is v48 not v49 like 16.04...
<acheronuk> firefox 49.0+build4-0ubuntu2 is in proposed. just clearly having trouble with the builds to get it into release I think
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: where can I look up what's stuck in proposed?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: that list is huge!  And theoretically that should all be released prior to the final iso builds? Does not seem possible in just a few days...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hey hey hey, morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> DarinMiller: some stuff depends on others
<DarinMiller> o/ morning Simon!
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: The KDE/kubuntu stuff should jus all migrate together if we can just unblock one or 2 things
<acheronuk> the stuff belonging to other parts of ubuntu, well that is their problem. I guess much is a wish list rather than essential to go in, so can be survived without.
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: how are you able narrow down to just few depends from such a large list?
<acheronuk> you have to get good at reading and interpreting the update_output.txt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: Do you just manullay review the depends: section of each kde related app?
<acheronuk> no, as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration there is output from the migration scripts that can tell you what is holding things back and why. 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: refresh and scroll to the bottom of ProposedMigration ;)
<acheronuk> lol. the one liner Mirv gave me :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: refresh again. credit given. :P
<acheronuk> :D
<acheronuk> now just need one that tell you why all you "valid candidates" are still STUCK!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: with the amount of packages that we have, we should get a full OpenStack and Britney setup like the Ubuntu archive and have a nice little setup like that. :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: we could tweak it so that backports-landing is proposed, and backports is release :P
<acheronuk> my list of things we *should* do if we had the time, people, or resources, is getting scarily long.
<tsimonq2> yeah
<clivejo> santa_: pong for a a wee while
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: both Kubuntu *and* Lubuntu ship with Firefox, so it's a priority of mine to get it good to go ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Clive, I think we need a couple of no change rebuilds: kjots and zanshin
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: just asked Chris in #ubuntu-release what the deal is, awaiting a response atm
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I think that will unblock our stuff in proposed
<tsimonq2> clivejo: you haz pong ^
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I run with the firefox-next/beta ppa enabled, so to be honest I had not noticed it was out of date in the main repo
<tsimonq2> ahh ok
<acheronuk> I saw it in excuses, but didn't really clock the versions
<clivejo> @Santa can I just request a rebuild somewhere or have to do an new upload ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> If they are in the kubuntu packageset you could do it
<clivejo> kjots looks like its synced from Debian
<clivejo> and not in my list of packages I can upload
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> What about zanshin?
<clivejo> its in my list
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Ok, can you make a no change rebuild of it?
<clivejo> looks like its also auto-synced
<clivejo> Copied from debian sid in Primary Archive for Debian GNU/Linux by Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync (sponsored by Ubuntu Archive Robot)
<acheronuk> does release team concur that they will fix the blockage if rebuilt?
<ScottK> Best to just upload and let them review it in the que.
<CRogers> Hi everyone.
<CRogers> Was directed here from the #kubuntu channel.
<CRogers> I've made a clean-geometric version of your new Kubuntu logo.
<CRogers> I will post a temp link to it for our use, if you like.
<CRogers> *your
<acheronuk> CRogers: post your link and we can have a look
<CRogers> Thanks. Just asking permission first, so I don't get booted for posting links. :)
<CRogers> http://whitecatgraphics.com/opendesignstudio/free_graphics/kubuntu/kubuntu_gear_logo_fix.svg
<CRogers> Compare to your current resource: https://share.kde.org/index.php/s/SIWf0sCpDIpQt1K/download?path=%2F&files=Kubuntu_logo.svg
<CRogers> (you can use browser-zoom to see the difference.
<acheronuk> I saw from #kubuntu that you have straightened out the oddly curved portions of the gear teeth
<CRogers> I believe your original was auto-traced with a low-res bitmap.
<CRogers> Which produces the somewhat irregular lines/corners.
<acheronuk> I like yours better, but I have nothing to do with the artwork side, so I'll have to leave it to others on that
<CRogers> It's merely a reconstruction of the original.
<CRogers> Feel free to "patch" your current version with it. :)
<CRogers> I made it to accompany some requested wallpaper.
<tsimonq2> CRogers: could you send an email to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com CCing kubuntu-council@lists.launchpad.net with what you just told us?
<CRogers> Sure.
<CRogers> Here's the wallpaper I made with it featured, btw (if anyone else wants it)
<CRogers> http://whitecatgraphics.com/opendesignstudio/free_graphics/wallpaper/penguin_background_aqua_kubuntu_1920x1080.png
<mparillo> acheronuk: You were right. I just got libkf5coreaddons-data libkf5coreaddons5 libkf5kcmutils-data libkf5kcmutils5 libkf5kdelibs4support-data libkf5kdelibs4support5 libkf5kdelibs4support5-bin
<tsimonq2> wow, that's nice CRogers :D
<tsimonq2> CRogers: include that in the email?
<CRogers> Sure. :) And thanks!
<CRogers> If anyone wants a dif resolution, just ask.
<CRogers> I have it loaded into Inkscape, ready to output at any resolution.
<acheronuk> 1920x1200 :P
<acheronuk> if you have a sec
<acheronuk> mparillo: great. now we just need the rest of the apps :/
<acheronuk> wow. a lot of debian syncs coming up in release. I thought WE left it late!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I was just thinking the same thing lol
<CRogers> acheronuk, sure, no problem: http://whitecatgraphics.com/opendesignstudio/free_graphics/wallpaper/penguin_background_aqua_kubuntu_1920x1200.png
<CRogers> Hmm, wonder if I could script imagemagick to do this for me. lol
<CRogers> Would save server space... yes, yes I think that's the way to go.
<CRogers> Why didn't I think of that before? :P
<acheronuk> CRogers: :) http://i.imgur.com/TuAemJb.jpg
<ScottK> CRogers: also, please indicate the license for your work in the mail as well (needs to be a free license, e.g. no non-commercial).
<CRogers> Ah yes, I always forget.
<CRogers> is cc0 okay?
<CRogers> Problem is, it's a derivative work, based on your logo.
<CRogers> So I really have no (c) claim at all to it.
<ScottK> You could say "derivative of .... Licensed on the same terms as the original".
<ScottK> You do have copyright over any creative aspects of your transformation, so best to be explicit.
<ScottK> CRogers: ^^^
<CRogers> Okay. I'd rather waive all my rights to it. lol
<CRogers> so cc0 works nicely for that.
<blaze> acheronuk: this screenshot gave me strong 2007 feeling :)
<acheronuk> blaze: reminds me of mandriva times.....
<blaze> yep, kind of
<ScottK> CRogers: not all jurisdictions allow you to relinquish all your rights.
<CRogers> I believe all jurisdictions allow me to donate work.
<CRogers> in which case, the rights are transfered.
<CRogers> However, if there's some magic legal encantation I can recite to officially transfer it, I'm happy to.
<CRogers> My current location is the United Kingom (London) if that helps.
<CRogers> Made with Inkscape, so not even the software manufacturer can claim rights over it. :)
<clivejo> CRogers: some nice work there
<clivejo> do you know about the new KDE Store?
<clivejo> CRogers: you could upload your wallpapers to the store - https://store.kde.org/browse/cat/287/ord/latest/
<clivejo> and please do send emails to both the devel and kc mailing lists
<clivejo> ScottK: can I upload a package thats synced from Debian?
<CRogers> clivejo, Cool, thanks for the tips.
<clivejo> CRogers: do you enjoy helping with this kind of work?
<CRogers> clivejo, Yep. :)
<CRogers> Why, you need some graphics?
<clivejo> well the podcast team might be interested
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: CRogers here is a graphics designer
<clivejo> CRogers: sick_rimmit ahoneybun and ovidiuflorin are the guys who do our Podcast
<CRogers> That would be Rick. :)
<clivejo> indeed
<CRogers> Yes, he asked me if I'd like to interview for the podcast.
<clivejo> they also look after the website
<CRogers> I assume as a geust speaker.
<CRogers> *guest
<blaze> good stuff
<clivejo> oh so they must know about you :)
<CRogers> Yes, Rick's request is the reason I re-hashed the Kubuntu logo
<clivejo> hi blaze :)
<blaze> hi clivejo 
<clivejo> thanks for fixing the installer
<CRogers> Not request for podcast, but rather he asked for a kubuntu variant of the wallpaper.
<clivejo> CRogers: what OS do you use yourself?
<CRogers> Currently Ubuntu 16.04 with GNOME.
<clivejo> do you use Krita?
<CRogers> Yes.
<sick_rimmit> Hello
 * sick_rimmit waves
<tsimonq2> sick_rimmit: hello! :D
<tsimonq2> sick_rimmit: how are you? :D
<CRogers> hi sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> All good here, is all well with ahoneybun ?
<CRogers> Nice anagram, btw
<sick_rimmit> lol
<sick_rimmit> hi CRogers
<CRogers> ;)
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: he was kicking you on Telegram this morning
<clivejo> so I assume hes ok
<sick_rimmit> I' ve been away from my devices today
<clivejo> thats what Telegram is for!
<sick_rimmit> Oh good, I know it's been a touch windy, and I wondered if he needed to borrow an unbrella
<clivejo> he was having wifi trouble
<sick_rimmit> Ah yes but my wife shouts at me "Will you put the phone down!!"
<CRogers> hehehe
<sick_rimmit> Ah CRogers, yes I saw the wallpaper and asked for 2 copies
<clivejo> CRogers: what version of Krita so you use?
<CRogers> Using 3.0 app image
<CRogers> which is the latest release.
<sick_rimmit> I thought it was really excellent wallpaper
<clivejo> good stuff!!
<CRogers> sick_rimmit, yes, hopefully you got my reply on g+
<sick_rimmit> Cosa Buenas
<sick_rimmit> Ah I saw some, but been away most of the day
 * sick_rimmit goes off to check G+
<tsimonq2> sick_rimmit: *cosas
<clivejo> !en | tsimonq2
<ubottu> tsimonq2: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<CRogers> busted! lol
<clivejo> :P
<tsimonq2> !es | clivejo 
<ubottu> clivejo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<CRogers> hahaha
<CRogers> excalation.
<clivejo> if I spoke Spainish I certainly would go there, but I dont!
<CRogers> hehehe
 * clivejo waits for it
<ScottK> clivejo: if it's in the packageset, yes. If it's a no change upload make the revision build1 vice ubuntu1.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: *Spanish
<clivejo> tsimonq2: is like our channel spelling corrector and grammor police
<ScottK> That's treated specially so it will be autosynched over.
<acheronuk> clivejo: seems it is the library bumps of those ABI break packages that is causing zanshin and kjots to break 
<clivejo> I'm bit nervous doing that
<clivejo> someone with more permissions than I need to do kjots
<tsimonq2> clivejo: *grammar
 * clivejo pets tsimonq2, theres a good spelling bot
<ScottK> Is kjots on the ISO?
<tsimonq2> *there's
<clivejo> never heard of it :/
<tsimonq2> !info kjots | clivejo 
<ubottu> clivejo: kjots (source: kjots): note-taking utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.0.1-2 (yakkety), package size 351 kB, installed size 1634 kB
<tsimonq2> lol
<ScottK> If so, maybe getting a member of the DMB to refresh the packageset will add it.
<acheronuk> ScottK: no, not on the iso
<ScottK> If it just needs a no change rebuild, I can do it tomorrow is someone reminds me 
<ScottK> If it needs more, I can sponsor tomorrow, but someone needs to prepare the package.
<sick_rimmit> Awesome CRogers I got those wallpapers now, public thanks on G+ coming shortly
<sick_rimmit> also, excellent job on the Kubuntu_Logo SVG
<sick_rimmit> http://whitecatgraphics.com/opendesignstudio/free_graphics/kubuntu/kubuntu_gear_logo_fix.svg
<acheronuk> if release team should be about leter, can they sponsor?
<sick_rimmit> I think we need some Brand Guides, and logo assets putting some place
 * sick_rimmit off to Trello brand guids
<CRogers> sick_rimmit, happy to help.
<clivejo> CRogers: where in the UK are you?
<CRogers> I live in Kingston, but general London area. :)
<CRogers> I run a Linux meet in central London every third wednesday.
<CRogers> Which is this week in fact.
<CRogers> So if any here want to come have some drinks with us, feel free.
<CRogers> http://www.meetup.com/londonlinux/
<CRogers> There's usually about 15 - 20 of us. Some regulars, but a lot of folks who come through too.
<clivejo> bit far away for me Im afraid 
<CRogers> keep us in mind if you're in town.
<CRogers> We're here to stay.
<tsimonq2> CRogers: you in touch with the Ubuntu UK LoCo?
<CRogers> tsimonq2, not yet...
<tsimonq2> pop in their IRC channel :)
<CRogers> Their team website is full of spam... lol
<CRogers> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk/
<CRogers> I was really looking forward to 5 minute chocolate cake in a mug too. ;P
<CRogers> But not if it includes viagra. XD
<clivejo> might help it stay in the mug
<CRogers> hahaha
<sick_rimmit> No way, I am in London on Wednesday
<sick_rimmit> I have a meeting on Pentonville Road
<CRogers> Woo!
<clivejo> go to it Rick!
<CRogers> Yea, come have a drink!
 * sick_rimmit looking at details
<clivejo> but you have to wear Kubuntu gear!
<CRogers> Hehehe
<CRogers> I'll be wearing the usual red hat.
<CRogers> But Timo, our Co-organiser always makes a floppy sign with some markers. Hehehe
<clivejo> I could wear my VLC hat!
<CRogers> clivejo, Please tell me it's just a traffic cone. lol
<sick_rimmit> I only have Kubuntu business cards :-(
<clivejo> no, its a VLC hate!
<clivejo> hat
<clivejo> from QtCon
<clivejo> Haruld Sitter tried to kill me with it, but I foiled his evil plan
<CRogers> clivejo, these ones? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cra6Ir0XgAAxjPL.jpg
<clivejo> yup
<CRogers> Looks slightly more comfortable.
<clivejo> it is!
<acheronuk> santa_: should libkf5pimtextedit5abi1 have had a breaks/replaces on libkf5pimtextedit5?
<clivejo> my pup love wearing it
<CRogers> Wear whatever you want. :)
<CRogers> People bring all kindsa crazy stuff.
<CRogers> Lots of toys too.
<CRogers> Pi stuff is popular.
<santa_> acheronuk: no, and in fact the point of the abi manager is avoiding that
<acheronuk> santa_: you mean so they are co-installable?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, that's the point of the abi manager
<CRogers> That's an awesome hat, btw.
 * acheronuk turns brain sideways and tries again
<CRogers> Some sort of felt, I take it?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: can we get a picture of your pup with the VLC hat on? :D
<CRogers> +1 lol
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. yes that does make sense now. :)
<acheronuk> I think....
<clivejo> Ill have to catch him first
<clivejo> he off chasing birds
<clivejo> wish he would chase the mice
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> !ninjas | santa_ 
<ubottu> santa_: ninjas is yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> meet me in BBB?
<tsimonq2> and that should have been updated to santa_ not santa :P
<CRogers> Augh, mice! I found a great bloody rat skelleton today when I cleaned out one of our sheds.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: for what?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: we need to talk about KCI
 * clivejo thinks tsimonq2 just likes to hear himself talk
<tsimonq2> lol
 * acheronuk nods ^^^
<clivejo> CRogers: got few of those too
<tsimonq2> you guys coming or not? lol
<clivejo> meal bin attracts them :(
<CRogers> This one was wrapped around my bicycle pump like some sort of strange love-afair happened.
<CRogers> It's also a commentary on how often I use my bike. :P
<clivejo> eakkk
<acheronuk> eek! https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/da/4e/49/da4e49336353a27d00384d955572efa2.jpg
 * clivejo wonders what the rat was doing to the pump
<tsimonq2> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) 
<acheronuk> all thsoe packages that got synced earlier. they coulda done zanshin and kjots. sigh
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: come in BBB! we have clivejo trapped :P
<acheronuk> I doubt that!
<CRogers> acheronuk, nice! Here's mine: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0p80hxpz0v81mv8/IMG_20161009_141127.jpg?dl=0
<acheronuk> ick ick ick!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: you need proof? get in BBB? :P
<clivejo> LOL
<CRogers> Wow, the resolution on my phone camera is incredible. lol
<clivejo> mmmm
<clivejo> soup
<CRogers> Really really grim. hahaha
<IrcsomeBot1> * ahoneybun pushes tsimon off clive
<tsimonq2> lol?
<clivejo> KCI is fecked, get a gun and put it down
<clivejo> its the most humane option
<tsimonq2> yeah, take it out of it's misery
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm about to give up on trying to us any wifi on this laptop...
<tsimonq2> after all, it's written in Ruby :P
<clivejo> it would be like giving CRogers pet rat mouth to mouth
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> just sooooooooo bad
<acheronuk>  urgh!
<CRogers> He was my pet? Woah, now I feel really guilty...
<valorie> speaking of artwork, really great work CRogers! very generous of you
<valorie> ahoneybun, ovidiuflorin - do we have artwork for the website for release day?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> nope
<CRogers> valorie, Thanks! I had been wanting to make some linux-specific wallpaper for a while. Had a few hours and some coffee. Also, I wanted to troll the person sitting next to me a bit, scoffing at my Lenovo x220 T in a trendy coffeeshop filled with pretty new Macbooks.
<CRogers> My laptop looks like a black brick. lol
<CRogers> It has not a smooth curve on it, except where the edge has been worn down to the bare metal. ;P
<CRogers> btw, pressure sensitivity works out of the box for sculpting in blender. Fow some reason that gets more looks than anything else.
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: ping
<clivejo> does anyone know if we actually have that credit with Digital Ocean?
<clivejo> or was it just offered?
<sick_rimmit> Hi
<sick_rimmit> Sorry was looking up train journeys
<clivejo> can you shed some light?
<sick_rimmit> It was offered, but I didn't follow it up.
<sick_rimmit> DO Hosting I mean
<clivejo> would that be hard to arrange?
<CRogers> DO sponsors a lot of podcasts.
<CRogers> So that may be a good angle if the offer has chilled too much.
<valorie> what we really need is enough power to run a jenkins instance
<CRogers> Okay, gotta run. Nice meeting everyone. Will bbl.
<clivejo> be good CRogers and nice to meet you
<CRogers> likewise clivejo
<valorie> clivejo: can you send the list the specs you think we need?
<valorie> and then I'll follow up on it unless someone else has a contact 
<valorie> if you don't know the specs sgclark or sitter might be able to shed some light
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well that was scary
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> changed a few networking settings and was stuck on boot
<valorie> ewww
<clivejo> Ive managed to get a ssh to kci
<valorie> oh cool
<clivejo> but as for configuring the slaves, will need yofel for that
<valorie> we don't have config docs anywhere?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Not that I know of
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Tbh I need yofel to guide with the docs server as well
<valorie> too bad we don't have someone expert in ansible etc who could set that up
<valorie> it would make spinning up containers easy
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well it's because I don't know how yofel stored them
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I don't want to mess it up
<valorie> right
<sick_rimmit> https://developers.digitalocean.com/opensource/
<sick_rimmit> I spoke on ML about 1 year ago with a staff member
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I see the reason of DO if we have Linode
<sick_rimmit> I will get intouch with them, and see what we can sort ou
<sick_rimmit> t
<valorie> ahoneybun: if you meant you don't see a reason -- our linode was running at full tilt as I recall
<valorie> we don't have root on the blue systems instance of jenkins, which clive needs to completely rebuild it
<valorie> he thinks it would be best to start with a fresh container
<valorie> on which we have full rights
<valorie> and can document as we go
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I don't see a reason
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Which is what yofel wants it to do
<valorie> if we discuss it on the list, he can chime in
<valorie> http://choqok.gnufolks.org/2016/10/choqok-1-6-released/
<valorie> might be usable now!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Soee linked it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I don't see the reason for a desktop client
<sick_rimmit> I've emailed DO, and updated Trello. Will feedback with news ;-)
<sick_rimmit> time for me to go now, bed time
<sick_rimmit> nite all
<acheronuk> kjots: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kjots
<acheronuk> looks like a package that was PIM, but then not ported for 16.0.x apps
<acheronuk> so has a standalone source now in debian, that was just synced
<acheronuk> debian has a slightly newer version so maybe just request that?
<valorie> acheronuk: it looks like I have the power to link to an upstream project, but I've never done it
<valorie> is that what needs to happen?
<valorie> are the pimsters still releasing it?
<acheronuk> I'm not sure what needs to be done
<valorie> and yofel is probably asleep by now
<acheronuk> seems they are doing some minor maintenance to it https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kjots.git&a=shortlog
<valorie> seems steveire/Stephan Kelly was fixing bugs in 2008, blogged about it before that
<valorie> seems to be connected to both akonadi and grantlee
<acheronuk> sounds like kjots it pretty defunct?
<valorie> I"m discussing in #kde-devel right now
<valorie> not quite defunct
<valorie> but not healthy and thriving either
<acheronuk> we at least need it rebuilt. healthy or not.
<valorie> ok
<acheronuk> or the release team to force through our other updates, not caring for now that kjots gets broken for a while
<valorie> it sucks that it got mostly ported
<valorie> then split off pim
<valorie> and now sits neglected, because nobody maintains it
<acheronuk> never used it. there are many note taking apps though, so guess it's maybe a victim of that duplication
<valorie> I guess
<valorie> I just use kate for everything
<valorie> kjots makes itself available to akonadi though, so when akonadi works, it should be a working part of kontact
<valorie> but they cut it away
<acheronuk> I still don't trust akonadi with my data. maybe it's better now, but hassle with it years ago put me right off anything that used it for storage
<valorie> haven't tried kmail recently
<valorie> it used to be my favorite part of the kde desktop back in kde3 days
<valorie> then it stopped sending my mail while reporting that it was sent
<valorie> then it started crashing
<valorie> after a few years I gave up
<acheronuk> thunderbird is cross platform and stores all it's data in the profile which I can easily move
<acheronuk> so I have stuck with that
<valorie> I gave up on sylpheed and tbird as well
<valorie> gmail all the way
<valorie> on the web
<valorie> completely against all my principles
<tsimonq2> eew
<tsimonq2> Gmail?!?!?
<tsimonq2> I have a domain at Gandi so I switched to that
<tsimonq2> simon@tsimonq2.net
<acheronuk> you would :P
<valorie> I am not gonna run a mail server
<valorie> never
<valorie> and my son isn't enthused about me using the one he set up, called zimres.net
<valorie> because it used to run off of our backup server
<tsimonq2> valorie: Gandi does everything
<tsimonq2> I don't run the mail server, Gandi does
<tsimonq2> but I trust Gandi more than Google
<valorie> oops, we're not on -offtopic
<clivejo> ok I cant seem to burn a DVD at all now
<valorie> k3b not working for ya?
<valorie> it worked a few weeks ago for me in 16.10
<clivejo> it was
<clivejo> but not its not
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> and I need a rescue disc burnt ASAP
<valorie> oh gads
<valorie> do you have a 16.04 machine with a DVD drive?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> USB or get out lol
<clivejo> nope
<valorie> ahoneybun: the old computer I was trying to rescue for a friend would only boot from disk or DVD
<valorie> :(
<valorie> old XP laptop
<clivejo> its a windows 7 machine full of viruses
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> If It can boot from USB it needs to get Lubuntu or something tbh
<clivejo> trying to write a AVG Rescue disc to see if I can get it cleaned out
<clivejo> the owner wants it the way it was before :/
<clivejo> numpty
<clivejo> someone people shouldnt be allowed a computer until they can use them properly!
<clivejo> saying that, I cant even burn a fecking DVD!
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> 98% and it just stops writing
<clivejo> has something changed in yakkety?
<valorie> wow, is the image too large or something?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> only 120Mb
<clivejo> this is annoying me now
<clivejo> 6 new DVD's runied
<valorie> geez!
<valorie> can it be your equipment?
<valorie> in any case, sympathies
<valorie> and hopes that you can boot from a USB
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #106: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/277/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not liking stairs lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #124: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #94: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #115: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/41/
<ahoneybun> great to hear progress on other music apps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #381: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #405: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/147/
<valorie> ahoneybun: stairs?
<ahoneybun> my apartment is on the second floor
<ahoneybun> just a normal friday at the office https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/WcDvluhZ/IMG_20170929_153544.jpg
<valorie> stairs are good for ya!
<valorie> nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #612: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/612/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #133: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #598: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #333: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #127: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksaneplugin build #60: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksaneplugin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #95: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #183: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #125: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #120: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #134: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #116: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #107: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #172: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #71: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #259: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #136: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #110: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #260: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #137: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #111: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #89: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #90: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #119: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #120: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/120/
<valorie> hi all, kdeconnect 1.2 has been released: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kdeconnect/2017-September/002222.html
<valorie> too late for Artful I suppose?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if enough people could test and confirm there are no regressions, then I suppose it could be tried for a late FFE
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #120: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #121: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #217: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #121: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #218: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/218/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I been having issues with it
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Mainly sending 0KB files
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Not sure where the problem comes from
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1808: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1808/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1808: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1808/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1808: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1808/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1808: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1808/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sending how?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #129: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #91: ABORTED in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #136: ABORTED in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #45: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #137: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_isoimagewriter build #74: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_isoimagewriter/74/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, *rubs eyes* … Why would you want to send 0 KB files? :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #65: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/65/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> From mobile to desktop via wifi
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Using kdeconnect
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just sent a pic from andriod to desktop. seemed to work
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I want it to send the full file you silly mare!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm using the beta of KDE connect on phone
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Makes it hard to figure out the problem
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Plus it was working up until about a month ago
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Have you looked at the Stable version? Does it have the regressions?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Also seems to be recently taken photographs
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I haven't
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I use the reply function more so and need that over sending files
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> did it send normal files ok as well? i.e. not photos?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> only photos seem to work
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Not sure, only tend to send picture's
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Either screenshots or from camera
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also, with no changelog with a list of bugfixes and new features, I think we will struggle to get the release team to accept a FFE?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2  do you concur? ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yep
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1809: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1809/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1809: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1809/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1809: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1809/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1809: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1809/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #82: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #521: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #188: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #84: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #189: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #522: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/67/
<acheronuk> clivejo: and libphonon4qt5-dev & libphonon4qt5experimental-dev ^^^
<clivejo> sorry
<acheronuk> no probs. I pinged that build, then got distracted
<clivejo> only realised after I pushed that someone started that and I would be stepping on toes!
<acheronuk> clivejo: I don't mind/care
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #186: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/69/
<acheronuk> seems to work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/73/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> anyone can advise me my plasma suddenly showing "No Batteries Available"
<clivejo> acheronuk: does it play music for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> anyone ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> hmm .. i give a reboot then its appear back :(
<blaze> KDevelop team decided that it's time to ditch the idea of having two separate repositories and merged kdevplatform.git into kdevelop.git
<blaze> yay, extra headache for packagers
<clivejo> blaze: yeah broken on KCI
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, it plays music.
<clivejo> I can't get it to play anything :/
<acheronuk> odd
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> doko: have you any ideas on how to package the Python bindings for VLC?
<clivejo> @myfenris I have no idea, but have you tried the underlying tools to see if the batteries are showing there?
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> hello from Artful 17.10 Beta
<clivejo> hello and by
<clivejo> that's not a good sign!
<acheronuk> clivejo: maybe he shares your ISP? :P
<clivejo> he runs an ISP!
<acheronuk> LOL. even worse!
 * clivejo pokes sick_rimmit
 * sick_rimmit yelp
<clivejo> is qtkeyboard installed by default?
<clivejo> oh, that's a Ubuntu bug
 * clivejo ignores
<clivejo> blaze: it that other kdevelop git repo just going to be abandon ?
<clivejo> is
<acheronuk> what other?
<clivejo> kdevplatform
<acheronuk> last commit in master was "	Wipe master branch and point in README to new location"
<acheronuk> clivejo: this happened nearly 2 months ago. it's not a new thing
<clivejo> I'm two months behind !
<clivejo> my internet is THAT slow
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> so much drama
 * acheronuk shrugs
<acheronuk> kdevelop beta was today, so maybe people did not notice until today
<acheronuk> that reminds me to update stable branch version
<clivejo> you removed it from KCI too I see
<acheronuk> yes, KCI switched to the branches for kdevelop that didn't need it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #119: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/119/
 * acheronuk rolls eyes
<acheronuk> KCI is so dumb sometimes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #182: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #80: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #174: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/184/
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you get gmail working again?
<acheronuk> clivejo: sort of. lost most subscriptions due to bounces
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> so weird
<clivejo> hey santa_ maybe you can help with this
<clivejo> how do you package bindings for VLC?
<clivejo> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/python-vlc/
<santa_> I don't have much experience with that, I would have to improvise
<clivejo> do they have to be built along side vlc?
<clivejo> how would you do it?
<santa_> as I said I would improvise. keep in mind that kubuntu-automation is THE only python package I made in my whole life
<clivejo> do you know anyone I could speak to about it?
<santa_> maybe you want to read https://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/index.html#contents
<santa_> clivejo: you could try #debian-python @ OFTC
<clivejo> I'm on there
<santa_> and?
<clivejo> asked a few times now and nothing
<blaze> I think the problem here is not python
<blaze> but rather vlc
<clivejo> how so?
<blaze> or not
<blaze> having libvlc-dev should be enough
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> but can't seem to get it to work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #121: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #83: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #185: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #967: SUCCESS in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/967/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #104: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #122: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #261: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #38: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #24: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #126: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #138: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #398: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #178: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_labplot build #135: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_labplot/135/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #112: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #613: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/613/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #334: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #599: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #32: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #38: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #25: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #119: STILL FAILING in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #105: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #219: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #340: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #382: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #220: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #459: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #460: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #119: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #120: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #80: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #121: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #461: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #82: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #39: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #40: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #122: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #123: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/123/
 * clivejo roars at the top of his voice
<acheronuk> ?
<clivejo> B fecking T
<acheronuk> oh
<clivejo> The 830Mb usage on the 23rd has mysteriously disappeared 
<acheronuk> ** system error **
<clivejo> yet the bill for 110Gb of usage still stands
<clivejo> oh and they also closed my compliant on the 24th following my consent 
<clivejo> bloody liars
<clivejo> he wanted to close it, and I said no, he hung up on me on the excuse of transferring my call to his supervisor 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1810: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1810/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1810: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1810/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1810: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1810/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1810: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1810/
<markey_work> Qt5-WebView is not available in 17.10?
<markey_work> that's a bit of an issue for applications that need it, as Qt5-WebKit is deprecated as far as I know
<acheronuk> hmm. that was only in debian experimental until recently IIRC. what needs it specifically?
<markey_work> acheronuk: our amarok-kf5 branch needs it. I'm not sure if we could replace it with something else
<acheronuk> still only in experimental :/
<acheronuk> https://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/qtwebview-opensource-src
<markey_work> hm
<acheronuk> markey_work: I'll prod people to see if that can be synced
<markey_work> acheronuk: great, thanks :)
<acheronuk> I recall seeing on debian IRC that they were meant to be uploading to sid anyway. just not happened yet obviously
<markey_work> acheronuk: also, do you know where I can find this one?
<markey_work> Target "amarok_context_applet_currenttrack" links to target "Qt5::WebView"
<markey_work>   but the target was not found.
<markey_work> sorry, wrong paste
<markey_work> this is missing on my box:
<markey_work> Target "amarok_context_applet_lyrics" links to target "Qt5::QuickWidgets"
<markey_work>   but the target was not found.
<markey_work> it's strange because I have libqt5quickwidgets5 installed
<acheronuk> ummm.... I get confused with all the similar names of those!
<markey_work> me too!
 * markey_work checks CMakeLists to see what it actually needs
<markey_work> I think maybe it's related to WebView
<markey_work> very strange: "-lQt5::QuickWidgets "
<markey_work> can you figure out in which package this is?
<acheronuk> qtdeclarative5-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5QuickWidgets.so
<acheronuk> maybe?
<markey_work> hmm nope, I have that installed
<markey_work> ok bbl, gotta run
<acheronuk> rigth
<acheronuk> markey_work: not within my power to sync qtwebview. if it's really needed in 17.10, then I would ask in #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-release
<acheronuk> seems to build in a ppa ok
<acheronuk> mitya57 any chance? ^^^
<acheronuk> can have it in a ppa I suppose for any -devs on 17.10 want it if not. and presumably it will be in 18.04 rapidly as a matter of course, if/when in unstable
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #86: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #189: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #96: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #190: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/97/
<acheronuk> not our fault ^^^ https://cgit.kde.org/libkgapi.git/commit/?id=5e00375f181968e5a73ae5727b0ea1696bec97ca
<markey_work> acheronuk: that's unfortunate about WebView, but I guess a PPA would suffice for us developers for now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #88: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/88/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @markey_work, We can get it in 17.10, we just need a Release Team ack
<acheronuk> markey_work: well, I've asked, so it may happen
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have access to upload it as long as the Release Team is OK with it :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/98/
<acheronuk> markey_work tsimonq2 : test build here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+sourcepub/8333473/+listing-archive-extra
<markey_work> :)
<acheronuk> we will make sure one way or another people on 17.10 can work on amarok. even if it needs a build dependency ppa for some stuff
<acheronuk> valorie would be unhappy if not :P
<clivejo> anyone asking in -release?
<clivejo> acheronuk: ok if I enable amarok on KCI again?
<acheronuk> clivejo: can't see why not if it's buildable. up to you. you have as much say as I do
<clivejo> do you run the update script elsewhere now?
<acheronuk> nope.
<acheronuk> clivejo: same place as always
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Add amarok back onto KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_cleanup_uri: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/162/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_cleanup_uri
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_init: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/162/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_init
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_tarball: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/162/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_tarball
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #99: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #89: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #192: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #84: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #84: SUCCESS in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #84: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #84: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1811: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1811/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1811: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1811/
<mitya57> acheronuk, see #ubuntu-devel :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1811: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1811/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1811: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1811/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1812: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1812/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1812: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1812/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1812: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1812/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1812: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1812/
<clivejo> markey_work: what build deps are needed for new amarok?
<markey_work> clivejo: the latest (very big) patch is not yet in git, it exists in Reviewboard. currently it requires Qt 5.9
<markey_work> this might change in the future, we're not yet sure
<clivejo> how come you not working in git?
<markey_work> oh we are, but this patch is still in review
<acheronuk> amarok kf5 is still kf5 branch, not master?
<markey_work> acheronuk: right
<clivejo> oh bit pointless me adding it to KCI then
<markey_work> clivejo: yes a bit too early
<acheronuk> slightly premature adding to our CI then
<acheronuk> lol
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: :P
<clivejo> :p @ Rik
<clivejo> smart ass
 * tsimonq2 waves
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: still unwell?
<clivejo> markey_work: is there anything stopping you from working from master
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yes :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: hope you get better soon :P
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Thanks, working on it :P
<markey_work> clivejo: not really
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: maybe catch up on homework while you have the chance!
 * clivejo hints and nudges
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: lol
<acheronuk> markey_work: to build the kf5 branch, we have to add a manual branch override in our CI
<markey_work> acheronuk: I see. at any rate, we need to finish this giant patch we have in review and merge it, and then we can see
<acheronuk> not a huge issue, but a bit more convenient when devel happens in master for us
<acheronuk> ok
 * markey_work wonders why KDE Neon is based on LTS ubuntu
<markey_work> seems such a strange decision
<tsimonq2> They don't want to have to focus on the base
<tsimonq2> They need something rock solid to base their work on
<markey_work> I see
<markey_work> but for the user it's kinda bad, because while KDE is shiny new, everything else will get outdated
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<acheronuk> but at this stage of the cycles, it does bite them a bit
<acheronuk> they have to backport a lot of new versions of deps to build current KDE releases
<markey_work> right
<markey_work> are Neon and Kubuntu guys still on good terms?
<markey_work> I mean, Neon is formed from ex-Kubuntu people isn't it
<markey_work> harald
<acheronuk> yes. I contribute to neon packaging when I can
<markey_work> nice
<acheronuk> lol @ that ping timeout!
<markey_work> yep :)
<clivejo> those Scottish are so rude!
<markey_work> jonathan is also with Neon?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> he had fathered a lot of distro's
<clivejo> has
 * clivejo makes scissor gesture @ Riddell
<clivejo> markey_work: what distro do you use?
<markey_work> clivejo: Kubuntu 17.10
<clivejo> ah nice one
<acheronuk> once requestsync sees the latest webview upload, I can do that and make the bug report into a FFe
<clivejo> add it to supported?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/128/
<valorie> anybody here know how to create a new team on lunchpad?
<clivejo> https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/CreatingAndRunning
<valorie> I poked around yesterday and still couldn't find an obvious way to do it, either personally or via the kc team
<valorie> ooo
<valorie> thanks, clivejo
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<clivejo> have the KC as owner?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> are you setting it up?
<valorie> I was just reading before doing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/129/
 * valorie actually reads owners manuals too
<clivejo> nope, just saying you should probably do that
<valorie> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #108: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/108/
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-release
<valorie> \o/
<wxl> ooooh
<valorie> all shiny
<clivejo> DarinMiller: did you get any Plasma crashing when applying the United theme?
<valorie> now someday I hope our Manifest will link to that instead of showing yofel's name
<wxl> heheheh cool
<clivejo> also what plasma version did you test under?
<valorie> mparillo, ahoneybun, clivejo, acheronuk - please join
<clivejo> valorie: change the owner to KC
<tsimonq2> valorie: Can I join too? :D :D :D :D
<valorie> of course
<clivejo> are you planning to use a mailing list for that?
<tsimonq2> Waitaminute, all Kubuntu Members are members of this team
<tsimonq2> I wouldn't do that for access to the ISO QA Tracker...
<valorie> done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #221: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/221/
<clivejo> yeah 152 active members is a bit too much!
<valorie> no, I didn't invite all members!
<tsimonq2> valorie: Yes you did
<clivejo> why Kubuntu Bugs?
<tsimonq2> Kubuntu Members is a member of Kubuntu Bugs
<valorie> yikes, how
<valorie> oh gosh
<acheronuk> kubuntu bugs is an open team!
<clivejo> I would only add member who want to do it
<clivejo> there are people on the dev team wouldn't want to be involved in this team
<acheronuk> council and -dev is enough. then add members case by case
<valorie> ok, bugs and devels are gone
<tsimonq2> valorie: Putting yourself and the Kubuntu Council as Administrators is redundant
<acheronuk> clivejo: true
<clivejo> KC yes, -dev no
<valorie> fixed
<clivejo> that looks better
<valorie> -dev is gone
<clivejo> 9 members
<valorie> and the kc as admin
<valorie> perfect
<clivejo> looks good
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> kirigamie now needs a lib package. great
<clivejo> are you planning to use the mailing list?
<acheronuk> *kirigami2
<valorie> I think kub-devel is better
<valorie> I should add that to the description
<wxl> kub-dev
<wxl> kute-dev
<acheronuk> k-d
<valorie> huh, description disappeared
<valorie> thanks lunchpad
<wxl> küte-dev
 * clivejo wonders if valorie is hungry
<valorie> of course, because lp ate my description!
<valorie> it's actually hours until dinner
<valorie> I changed it to a moderated team now because that comes with PPAs
<valorie> just in case we need 'em
<clivejo> can't see why we would need them
 * acheronuk adds logo
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun> heyo all
<clivejo> can anyone reproduce this - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385342
<ubottu> KDE bug 385342 in Look & Feel package "Segmentation fault when switching between look and feel themes" [Crash,Confirmed]
<clivejo> on Kubuntu
<valorie> hey ahoneybun, how's it going?
<ahoneybun> good just another hour or so 
 * clivejo ties a rope to gsilvapt leg and the other end to the desk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #222: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/222/
<valorie> ok, announced it, and changed it back to restricted from moderated so people can add themselves
<clivejo> hummm kdeconnectd just crashed
<acheronuk> libkf5kirigami2-5 for kirigami?
<clivejo> would follow the standard I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> D E B I A N  P O L I C Y  M A N U A L    :P
<clivejo> neon not done it yet?
<valorie> tsimonq2: I'll re-read soon!
<valorie> every time I read it, I understand more
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> everytime I read it, I fall asleep
<acheronuk> clivejo: change only made to add the lib a few hrs ago
<acheronuk> it can wait
<clivejo> do you have some kind of RSS git commit feed?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, I saw them commenting on the new lib in #plasma, and that Opensuse etc would have to adjust packaging
<clivejo> ah
<acheronuk> so I pinged our build to see what new stuff was made
<acheronuk> #kde-commits is also useful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #223: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #968: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/968/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #224: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/33/
<clivejo> what is wrong with falkon?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #124: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #24: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #34: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #120: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #177: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #29: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #143: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #32: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_amarok build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_amarok/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaffeine build #138: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaffeine/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #23: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkexiv2 build #83: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkexiv2/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_drkonqi build #16: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_drkonqi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #90: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #16: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gpgmepp build #120: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gpgmepp/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #19: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #255: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_drkonqi build #17: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_drkonqi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #92: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #31: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libmediawiki build #29: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libmediawiki/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #127: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #77: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #97: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #186: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #147: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #100: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #196: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #79: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libmediawiki build #30: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libmediawiki/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #48: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #135: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #111: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #16: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #162: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #122: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #78: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #77: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #97: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #495: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #362: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #87: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #106: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #141: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #89: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #73: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #91: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #185: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #123: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #121: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdcraw build #235: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdcraw/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #117: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #66: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #54: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkface build #120: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkface/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #62: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #69: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kasync build #148: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kasync/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #184: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbruch build #251: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbruch/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwrited build #136: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwrited/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #84: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #71: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #135: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_poxml build #212: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_poxml/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #50: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkexiv2 build #244: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkexiv2/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #124: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kppp build #89: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kppp/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #202: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #75: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #258: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #191: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #199: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #128: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #203: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser build #225: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksane build #108: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksane/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemdgenie build #110: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemdgenie/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telegram-qt build #122: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telegram-qt/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeedu-data build #75: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeedu-data/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #161: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #66: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #77: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #151: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/136/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #444: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #372: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #102: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap2 build #138: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap2/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #79: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #381: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #225: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #431: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #241: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #99: FAILURE in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #230: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #300: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #123: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #221: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaffeine build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaffeine/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krdc build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krdc/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #204: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/184/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hopefully the linonde KCI node has recovered from that ^^^^ spasm!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #614: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/614/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #34: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #42: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #125: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #107: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_amarok build #2: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_amarok/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #335: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #78: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_drkonqi build #17: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_drkonqi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #101: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #49: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #98: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #88: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #98: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #136: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #20: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #17: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #32: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #63: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #33: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaffeine build #139: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaffeine/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #148: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #124: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #78: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #496: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbruch build #252: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbruch/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #144: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #17: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #363: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaffeine build #80: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaffeine/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #79: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdav2 build #24: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdav2/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libmediawiki build #30: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libmediawiki/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_drkonqi build #18: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_drkonqi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwrited build #137: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwrited/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #122: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkexiv2 build #84: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkexiv2/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #187: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #142: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #197: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #256: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdcraw build #236: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdcraw/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gpgmepp build #121: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gpgmepp/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #92: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #163: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #67: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #91: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #93: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_labplot build #128: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_labplot/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libmediawiki build #31: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libmediawiki/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #90: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #112: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #186: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #118: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #72: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeedu-data build #76: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeedu-data/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #123: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #118: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kproperty build #51: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kproperty/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #152: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #85: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #129: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #99: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkface build #121: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkface/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemdgenie build #111: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemdgenie/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #259: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #136: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-plymouth/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #203: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #55: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #162: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #192: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telegram-qt build #123: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telegram-qt/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gcompris build #70: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gcompris/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #373: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #125: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkexiv2 build #245: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkexiv2/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_poxml build #213: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_poxml/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kasync build #149: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kasync/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #103: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #148: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #204: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser build #226: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcolorchooser/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #432: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #74: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kqtquickcharts/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksane build #109: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksane/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #200: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #78: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kppp build #90: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kppp/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #79: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #80: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #94: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #100: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #86: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #99: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #67: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #88: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #107: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #107: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #445: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #185: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #76: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #78: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #383: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaffeine build #84: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaffeine/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krdc build #81: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krdc/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #205: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap2 build #139: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap2/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #76: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rocs build #124: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rocs/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #128: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcachegrind build #132: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcachegrind/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #117: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #226: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #105: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konversation build #98: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konversation/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #301: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #242: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #222: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #93: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ruqola build #56: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ruqola/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalc build #231: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalc/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #382: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #120: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #178: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #101: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #600: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/600/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #115: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #198: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #148: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #179: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #235: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #180: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #341: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #375: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #330: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #316: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #180: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #236: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #342: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #376: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #331: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #317: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #172: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #399: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #329: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #170: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #173: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #400: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #330: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #177: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #178: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #174: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #175: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1813: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1813/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1813: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1813/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1813: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1813/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1813: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1813/
<acheronuk> \o/ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bb-series
<Riddell> no LTS?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> Riddell: I guess more flesh on the bones with milestones, schedules etc will be added for the LTS in coming days? probably after some discussion
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #172: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #92: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #173: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/173/
<acheronuk> markey_work: bug #1721191 got an ok from release team, so hopefully someone with sync superpowers can get that into the review queue soon
<ubottu> bug 1721191 in Ubuntu "[FFe qtwebview-opensource-src] Sync 5.9.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721191
<markey_work> acheronuk: fantastic, thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #176: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #130: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #179: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/179/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If mitya57 doesn't get to it, I will later
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, cheers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #132: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #181: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #178: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #40: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #41: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1814: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1814/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1814: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1814/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1814: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1814/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1814: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1814/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #28: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/28/
<clivejo> !info qtwebview-opensource-src artful
<ubottu> Package qtwebview-opensource-src does not exist in artful
<clivejo> must be in the NEW queue
<clivejo> nope, bot must be lagging
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-opensource-src
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/36/
<clivejo> grrr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/29/
<clivejo> qa.kubuntu.co.uk down?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/30/
<clivejo> https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/sign_up/register
<clivejo> ahoneybun: tsimonq2: free stickers ^^^
 * clivejo steps out of the way in fear of a stampede 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/31/
<ahoneybun> free stickers to what?
<ahoneybun> ohh
<clivejo> Everyone who participates receives limited-edition Hacktoberfest stickers—regardless if you complete the four pull requests or not.
 * clivejo knows how you love your stickers
<clivejo> and you can win a T-Shirt too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #32: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #33: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/33/
<clivejo> valorie: do you know anyone working on Falkon?
<valorie> I imagine that David Faure is helping as needed
<valorie> since he's the one who invited them into KDE
<clivejo> is he on IRC?
<valorie> dfaure
<valorie> and only sometimes
<clivejo> oh right
<clivejo> I wanted to talk to someone about falkon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/34/
<valorie> I dunno if they have a list yet or what
<valorie> maybe check their incubation page
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #49: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #35: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #50: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #37: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #969: SUCCESS in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/969/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #3: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #343: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #30: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #35: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #182: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/182/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #318: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #377: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #332: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #180: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #336: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #36: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #615: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/615/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #31: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #601: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #384: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #333: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #409: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #174: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #319: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #339: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #398: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #175: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #410: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #399: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #225: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #226: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #227: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #411: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #400: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/400/
<blaze> it's not like we're short on players, especially Qt ones, Sayonara is good btw http://sayonara-player.com
<blaze> but why we don't have a good Qt email app?
<blaze> Gtk has Geary
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #334: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #320: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #176: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #228: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #401: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #412: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #177: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #321: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #335: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/335/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #336: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #178: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #322: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1815: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1815/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1815: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1815/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1815: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1815/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1815: SUCCESS in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1815/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #73 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #73: ABORTED in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #125: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #57: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #97: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #181: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #104: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #296: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #113: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #69: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #147: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #205: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #300: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #107: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #131: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #69: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #374: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #165: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #80: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #159: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #85: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #33: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #138: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #39: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #65: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #40: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #157: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #242: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #113: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #259: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #66: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #76: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #9: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-vault build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-vault/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #98: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #206: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #375: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #243: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #40: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #139: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #66: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #152: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #105: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #114: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #160: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #297: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #155: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #67: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #156: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #301: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #260: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #81: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #84: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #86: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #6: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #78: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-vault build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-vault/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #65: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #132: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #114: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #97: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #89: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #51: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #119: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #169: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #107: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #82: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #310: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #146: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #311: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #154: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #129: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #123: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #78: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #71: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #11: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #82: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #86: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #71: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #171: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #124: ABORTED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1816: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1816/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1816: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1816/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1816: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1816/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1816: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1816/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #109: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #115: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #75: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #67: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #133: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #147: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #156: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #74: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #94: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #124: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #101: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #93: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #143: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/143/
<clivejo> vault
<acheronuk> is this some word game?
<acheronuk> safe
<clivejo> I was trying to search the back log
<clivejo> but Im tried from humping chairs around
<clivejo> tired
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #67: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #51: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #41: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #55: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-vault build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-vault/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #36: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #42: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #84: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #156: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #167: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #98: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #161: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #376: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #207: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #120: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #312: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #64: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #79: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #68: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #37: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #183: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #140: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #149: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #157: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #141: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #244: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #133: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #59: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #76: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #115: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #159: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #261: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #35: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #154: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #127: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #298: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #302: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #131: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #87: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #110: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #106: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #68: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #970: SUCCESS in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/970/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #42: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #37: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #237: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjots build #63: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjots/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter build #57: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_isoimagewriter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #117: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #181: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #32: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/73/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #402: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #150: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #281: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #616: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/616/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #182: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #602: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #43: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #38: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #337: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #33: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #403: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #413: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #229: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #151: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #385: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #282: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #230: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #414: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/414/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sayonara looks good, I also found this
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://iwf1.com/amarok-successor-meet-kde-new-music-player/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I tried Catanta in 17.10 and I like it too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1817: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1817/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1817: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1817/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1817: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1817/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1817: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1817/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Not impressed with elisa
<acheronuk> still use baloo?
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> long time no see (maybe 5 years...)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<santa_> acheronuk: apparently this upload https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs4support/5.38.0-0ubuntu2 wasn't pushed to git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1818: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1818/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1818: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1818/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1818: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1818/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1818: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1818/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Santa ok. I'll push, or sync changes later if I no longer have the cloned repo
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> evidently kio-gdrive is on neon LTS, so is it released, and do we have it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> answered in support chan, thanks rik
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no probs
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> could maybe have gone in, but was an extra that lost out
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> there isn't enough time in the day or enough helpers to get everything done
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> is is uploaded to Debian?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> hmmm, I've been subbed to Bug 1719825
<ubottu> bug 1719825 in libsdl2 (Ubuntu) "[Ffe] sdl2 2.0.6" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719825
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> and the other flavors are piping up saying "fine with me"
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> should I as well?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the bug says it's in our supported, but seems a false positive as I can't find it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so I see no reason to object
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk could you also push your plasma work to kubuntu_artful_backports branches?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I'm -1 because those might get respins therefore making those branches invalid
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, I was planning to in the next few days. Do not think there will be any git changes that need packaging changes, but was just witing to make sure major KDE tarball and git changes were unlikely
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *changes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, This
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, That's absolutely not an excuse.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, Even if they are tarball reeditions that's not a problem.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Yes it is, he didn't push to the main staging branch, did he?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I disagree.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> You can disagree as much as you like, not pushing that just hinders teamwork.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Also that's not the way we were working so far.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, There isn't any 'main staging branch'
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok. stop. as said, I was planning to push it to a backports branch very soon.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Please do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, It was an experiment yesterday to see if anything  had changed after staging the beta.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> on a technical point, I worked off kubuntu_stable, so I did push any changes to that. I just did not create new branches quite yet
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but I am happy to do so
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> You can also restore your local kubuntu_stable's if you whish to do so
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (the reason why I'm asking is that I'm doing now some test rebuilds related to autopkgtests, the sooner I start with the new plasma, the better)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> pushed to _artful_backports
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, great
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> What about drkonqui and plasma-vault?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Seems they are nee tars in this release.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * new
<acheronuk> yes, they are :/
<clivejo> do we have a list of new packages to get into BigBum Baboon?
<clivejo> maybe Simon can get to work on them when archive opens
<acheronuk> plasma-vault is new (was in the beta). drkonqui, Harald split out from plasma-workspace
<acheronuk> 'get to work'? if we have them ready, they will just need MOTU upload
<clivejo> well yes
<clivejo> I use the word work loosely
<acheronuk> sorry. just nit picking on phraseology
<acheronuk> while people are here.... drkonqi needs a rdep/recommends on something until it;s in a new release seed/meta
<acheronuk> so do that for plasma-workspace in artful_backports?
<acheronuk> @Santa ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> What is that dep/recommends?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, drkonqi was part on plasma-workspace, so at the moment it won't get installed on upgrade to those testing packages. so maybe a temp 'recommends' on plasma-workspace is good?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Ah I get it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> in future we would have it as part of reccomends of our desktop meta package I assume
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as the whole point of splitting it out was that it was a weird thing to have in -workspace, and it should be seperate
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Makes sense.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> A temporary recommends sounds good.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we could backport a meta package for the backports, but for simple continuity the recomemnds on -workspace is simpler
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #404: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #231: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #415: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #232: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #233: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #126: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #127: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/127/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #152: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #283: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1819: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1819/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1819: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1819/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1819: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1819/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1819: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1819/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #44: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #45: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/45/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1820: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1820/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1820: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1820/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1820: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1820/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1820: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1820/
<acheronuk> markey_work: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebview-opensource-src/5.9.1-2
<markey_work> acheronuk: oh, cool. does that mean it's in 17.10 ?
<acheronuk> markey_work: it does
<markey_work> awesome :)
<markey_work> big thanks
<acheronuk> you're welcome
#kubuntu-devel 2017-10-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #128: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1821: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1821/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1821: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1821/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1821: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1821/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1821: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1821/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: kf5 branch for amarok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #85: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #85: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #85: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #85: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1822: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1822/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1822: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1822/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1822: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1822/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1822: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1822/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #72: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #76: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #190: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #5: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #73: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #77: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #191: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #6: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #46: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #39: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #34: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #75: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #192: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #193: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #79: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_juk build #76: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_juk/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #80: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #194: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/194/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #74 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #74: ABORTED in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #79: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #100: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #137: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #88: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #115: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #102: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #75: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #483: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #154: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #170: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #168: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #115: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #244: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #132: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #247: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #499: FAILURE in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #147: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #471: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #529: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #475: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #473: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #454: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #424: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #138: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #488: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #138: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #466: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #89: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #171: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #169: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #245: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #399: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #195: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #530: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #457: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #155: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #500: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #484: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #248: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #476: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #474: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #472: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #140: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #455: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #216: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #505: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #489: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #478: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #425: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #467: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #88: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #400: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #458: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #79: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #51: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #121: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #119: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #76: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #101: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #124: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #84: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #90: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #93: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #452: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #159: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #506: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #479: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #493: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #166: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #453: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #494: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #123: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #111: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #112: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #485: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #456: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #442: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #91: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #128: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #443: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #437: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #446: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #351: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #527: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #302: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #430: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #387: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #468: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #390: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #438: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #405: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #447: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #431: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #352: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #303: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #438: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #528: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #469: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #388: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #391: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #439: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #117: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #77: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #102: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #406: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #486: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #44: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #246: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #90: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #90: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #88: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #75: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #478: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #159: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #35: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #148: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #395: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #503: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #158: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #226: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #394: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #219: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #169: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #190: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #184: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #168: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #88: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #195: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #175: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #473: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #490: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #448: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #432: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #353: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #440: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #392: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #304: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #389: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #439: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #149: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #479: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #159: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #396: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #395: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #227: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #220: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #504: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #191: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #170: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #169: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #529: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #474: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #433: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #449: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #305: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #491: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #383: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #441: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #117: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #169: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #354: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #393: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #422: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #401: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #390: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #202: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #440: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #135: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #530: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #384: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #82: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #81: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #65: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #501: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #468: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #170: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #136: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #423: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #170: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #74: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #203: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #139: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #105: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #172: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #385: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #55: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #218: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #480: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #470: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #113: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #407: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #386: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #471: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #146: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #438: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #408: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #146: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #182: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #531: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #398: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #507: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #439: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #147: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #422: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #183: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #399: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #200: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #481: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #55: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #508: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #113: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #423: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #113: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #500: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #201: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #510: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #7: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #249: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #134: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #197: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #131: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #65: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #501: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #8: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #511: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #456: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #458: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #198: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #477: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #459: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #161: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #171: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #457: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #459: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #52: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #437: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #172: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #454: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #226: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #92: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #438: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #181: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_amarok build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_amarok/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #227: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_amarok build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_amarok/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #532: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #156: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #533: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #445: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #135: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #446: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #495: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #475: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #168: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #149: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #184: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #426: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #457: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #242: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #555: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #243: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #556: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #257: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #258: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #444: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1823: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1823/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1823: SUCCESS in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1823/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1823: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1823/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1823: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1823/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #57: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/57/
<santa_> acheronuk: it seems qqc-desktop-style is not available on git yet, could please have a look? I would like to schedule more autopkgtest rebuilds soon
<acheronuk> santa_: not available where?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #75: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/75/
<santa_> acheronuk: ah, nvm. I was trying to checkout the wrong branch with git-clone-all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #66: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/66/
<acheronuk> santa_: ah. makes sense, as it can't have a normal _archive branch quite yet
<santa_> git-clone-all -r <whatever> -b kubuntu_artful_backports does the thing
<acheronuk> yep
<santa_> acheronuk: another related thing, is the latest cantor upload pushed to git?
<santa_> there's aparently an ubuntu2 package which my rebuild didn't catch
<acheronuk> santa_: seems not. I may have lost some clone before they got pushed :/
<acheronuk> santa_: found it and pushed. I have a separate dir for stuff I am tinkering with autotests for, and it was in there not my normal place
<santa_> fyi I'm running a do-all check-archive
<santa_> ok, I can give you a list of packages out of sync
<santa_> so far:
<santa_> akonadi-calendar
<santa_> akonadiconsole
<santa_> analitza
<santa_> libkleo
<santa_> mailcommon
<acheronuk> something odd happened pushing PIM there :S
<santa_> you usually use git-push-all ?
<acheronuk> yep
<santa_> ok, one thing I had in mind since some time ago was deprecating this script
<santa_> probably you had a connection failure or some other kind of failure and the thing went unnoticed
<santa_> so one thing I could do is adding some 'magic' to do-all to warn you about pausing the kci before doing a "do-all git push <whatever>"
<acheronuk> can't think what else it could have been, as those few seem to be ones that should have been pushed en-masse
<santa_> yes, the ubuntu2 could be that you just forgot to push :P
<acheronuk> yep, and would at least see the warning
<acheronuk> I was looking at the ubuntu1's. the ubuntu2 you could well be right
<santa_> also git-push-all has other inconvenience and it's that it's written in ruby, therefore not properly packaged and also doesn't respected the directory layout configuration
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/68/
<santa_> therefore I think I'm going to add that magic to do-all and move git-push-all to attic/ for KA 2.1 beta 3
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #386: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/85/
<acheronuk> think that is synced now
<santa_> thank you, I'm running the check again
<santa_> acheronuk: apps adn frameworks are ok. however I get issues with plasma's xdg-desktop-portal-kde and plymouth-kcm
<acheronuk> what issues
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #74: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #69: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #59: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #66: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #90: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/90/
<santa__> acheronuk: that is not in sync with the archive, that's what check-archive tries to report
<santa__> maybe it's those two were new some time ago and not in the package set
<acheronuk> santa__: oh. sorry. I was playing with new plasma, so though you meant something to do with that!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #64: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa think those are sorted now.
<santa__> acheronuk: would be possible to upload the .5 version or it's not in the packageset yet?
<acheronuk> santa__: they are not in the packageset yet. and as far as I recall, there is no change in code with those sources worth the trouble
<blaze> yay, another release https://github.com/sddm/sddm/releases/tag/v0.16.0
<acheronuk> santa__: while you are here, can I point out: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7135
<acheronuk> I **think** tha affects us as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Change the git clone from read only https to git+ssh:// so we can push
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #86: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #86: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #86: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #86: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1824: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1824/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1824: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1824/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1824: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1824/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1824: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1824/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #41: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #77: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #75: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #58: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #67: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #79: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #73: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #49: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #91: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/91/
<clivejo> oh cr@p
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/12/
<santa__> acheronuk: well I don't see the same message in our build logs, I could try to dig into it a bit better in the next following days
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #101: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #115: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #115: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #65: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/65/
<clivejo> acheronuk: you around?
<acheronuk> sorta
<clivejo> got a problem :/
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/knewstuff/commit/?id=e133e53e9cc26df8e2aa81daad1ddec2cccabc9c
<clivejo> so the auto update is pushing again
<clivejo> but that darn +p17.10 in the name 
<clivejo> the old CI never used to do that
<acheronuk> lets revert for now and thing about it
<clivejo> I think Scarlett copied Neon's naming
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/tree/ci-tooling/lib/projects/factory/launchpadgit.rb?id=57da5a1c25b0dc2edc1ecc86354d3e7159871781
<clivejo> ok will do
<clivejo> reverted
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #47: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #67: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #67: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/34/
<acheronuk> it could be more hassle than it's worth :P
<clivejo> I don't like the naming anyway
<clivejo> don't see why we need +17.10 in the name
<clivejo> causes me extra work when updating symbols
<clivejo> would be nice to get rid for the next cycle
<acheronuk> it (a) allows upgrading if you want, and (b) makes it obvious which base a package was built on.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Revert "Change the git clone from read only https to git+ssh:// so we
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #87: SUCCESS in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #87: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #87: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #87: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1825: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1825/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1825: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1825/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1825: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1825/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1825: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1825/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #177: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #409: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #971: SUCCESS in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/971/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #122: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/122/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Btw, I have been doing some experiments to evaluate a possible ci reworking
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> See 'mechanical octopus' in black ops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #96: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/96/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The overall idea is improving ka to use it in the ci
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #38: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/38/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So we would have one tooling and not 2 doing similar things.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_falkon build #40: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_falkon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #108: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/139/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, And it has unit tests?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> There isn't much to unit test yet, I have been playing around with jenkins mostly.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> What must be unit tested is the log parsing at least, but that's not the first thing to have.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/72/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I could share soon some working notes in case you want to play around with the thing.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I mean, the notes wrt installing and configuring jenkins.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/174/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #103: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #103: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2509: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2509: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2509: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2509/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2510: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2510: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2510: SUCCESS in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2510/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Hey BlueKaj
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> BluesKaj
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #98: FIXED in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #288: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #85: FAILURE in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/93/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #216: FAILURE in 4 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #261: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #89: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #105: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #104: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #228: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #105: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #229: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #86: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #87: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #88: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/66/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/26/
<wxl> hey are you all finding discover 2.1.2-8 to be particularly god awful slow?
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/discover/+bug/1795632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1795632 in discover (Ubuntu) "18.10 32-Bit: The 'Discover' software centre is Slow + Unstable." [Undecided,New]
<wxl> i've heard something to this effect at least once before and i can't reproduce it
<wxl> to me it seems those specs would be fine
<valorie> wxl: it's slightly flakey at times, but these days mostly Just Works
<wxl> valorie: do you have people complaining about the time to run? has this been identified? upstream bugs we can pull down?
<valorie> nggraham might know
<valorie> I've not heard complaints in #kde
<wxl> my concern is that prehaps the complaints are from the version in the ubuntu repos being behind
<valorie> I *hope* we're not behind
<valorie> nate has worked so hard to get discover improved
<valorie> quickly
<wxl> well maybe i should point that bug in his direction
<wxl> that said nggraham any ideas on what's up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/discover/+bug/1795632 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1795632 in discover (Ubuntu) "18.10 32-Bit: The 'Discover' software centre is Slow + Unstable." [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #262: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2511: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2511: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2511: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2511/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2512: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2512: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2512: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2512/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2513: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2513: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2513: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2513/
<wxl> anyone want to give my trojita packaging a go? see ppa:wxl/testy-testy
<claydoh> will there be an announcement for Plasma 5.12.7 packages in the Updates ppa?
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2514: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2514: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2514: SUCCESS in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2514/
<acheronuk> claydoh: 5.12.7 is waiting in the unapproved queue for upload to Bionic archive. I was mostly waiting until I can request testing of that as well.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2515: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2515: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2515: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2515/
<claydoh> acheronuk: cool, thanks for thde info
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #192 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #192: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #190: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #185: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #65: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #172: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #91: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #79: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #95: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #99: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #91: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #174: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #186: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #205: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #87: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #71: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #217: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #75: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #181: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #242: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #99: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #174: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #184: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #207: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #246: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #299: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #158: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #88: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #102: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #69: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #90: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #114: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #243: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #177: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #111: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #52: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #261: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #248: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #154: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #153: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #272: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #267: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #85: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #133: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #165: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #61: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #100: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #85: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #82: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #88: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #134: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #276: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #110: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #187: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #88: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #92: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #218: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #175: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #72: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #76: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #206: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #80: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #79: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #178: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #53: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #247: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #208: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #182: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #84: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #119: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #186: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #175: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #185: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #300: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/300/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #159: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #91: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #191: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #262: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #243: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #244: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #90: FIXED in 4 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #268: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #273: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #249: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #89: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #277: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #66: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #186: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #209: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #176: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #160: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #183: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #80: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #92: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #248: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #100: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #85: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #301: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #92: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #263: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #66: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #70: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #56: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #67: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #88: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #103: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #89: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #120: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #77: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #115: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #264: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #121: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #112: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #122: ABORTED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #87: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #156: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #136: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #269: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #155: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #274: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #167: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #250: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #123: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #87: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #78: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #84: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #63: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #102: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #136: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #278: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #51: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/51/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2516: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2516: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2516: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #112: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2517: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2517: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2517: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #217: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_minuet build #88: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_minuet/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #106: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #193 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1186: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #193: ABORTED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #57: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #129: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #90: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #104: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/109/
<wxl> nice catch @kc2bez!
<wxl> @mrazster we have a place for ANYONE to help *AND* we offer free training if you want to expand your skills XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: ECHAN
<wxl> argh
<wxl> ECHAN YOURSELF
<wxl> i got to fix that. maybe make my aliases for kubuntu start with ku instead of k. l and k are too close
<wxl> at least i had taken the appropriate steps--- just didn't implement them correctly XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #81: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #105: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #46: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/98/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #84: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #74: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2518: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2518: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2518: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2518/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #78: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #79: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2519: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2519: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2519: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #152: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #236: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #274: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/147/
<em> which kernel will kubuntu 18.10 be using?
<tsimonq2> The same as Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> !info linux-generic cosmic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.8.9 (cosmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB
<em> 4.18 sounds kind of promising
<tsimonq2> Yup.
<em> will 4.18 also end up in 18.04 eventually?
<tsimonq2> Unlikely.
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta
<em> I have a laptop with an elan touchpad that I think won't work if I install 18.04  and Im not confident about being able to compile my own kernel so I think I will wait for a kubuntu that has a kernel that can recognize the elan touchpad
<mamarley> Well, 18.04 is an LTS, so at some point it should get a new kernel if you use the HWE kernel.
<em> what is HWE?
<mamarley> HardWare Enablement, I think.
<mamarley> But I don't know what the schedule is for adding that, or what release it will be.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/263/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Probably next point release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #256: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/199/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-10-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/152/
<lemma> will kubuntu 18.10 have the 4.18 or even 5.0 kernel ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> *
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 4.18
<lemma> IrcsomeBot: huh?
<tsimonq2> lemma: IrcsomeBot is a Telegram bridge.
<lemma> oh i see
<lemma> where is everyone else?
<tsimonq2> Hm?
<lemma> the bot is relaying them where are they?
<tsimonq2> Telegram.
<lemma> is that different than irc?
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<lemma> is it a chat like discord?
<tsimonq2> Sorta.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2520: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2520: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2520: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2520/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2521: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2521: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2521: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2521/
<ahoneybun> bam IRC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #824: FAILURE in 6.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/824/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #825: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/825/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #275: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #130: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/130/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I wonder if we should build the new fwupd backend for discover 5.14 backports? My gut says no, until it is tested MUCH more.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Agreed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #95: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/59/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-09-30
<kinghat> cool. installed 19.10. its going to ship with plasma 5.17?
<valorie> kinghat: that's the plan, yes
<valorie> not out yet, so it's nip and tuck
<RikMills> valorie kinghat: no we cna't ship 5.17
<RikMills> Can't
<RikMills> it will be in backports or other PPA though
<valorie> ah, boo on me for not checking first
<RikMills> valorie: np. 5.17.0 is released in 15th Oct. Eoan is release on 17th Oct
<RikMills> so no-can-do
<RikMills> we also wouldn't ship a .0 anyway
<valorie> ha, yes
<valorie> true
<valorie> kinghat: ^^^
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://about.gitlab.com/press/releases/2019-09-17-gitlab-adopted-by-KDE.html
<kinghat> will the backports for 5.17.0 be there right after Eoan release? also, which other PPAs are you referring to?
<kinghat> RikMills ^^^
<RikMills> kinghat: the answer I gave here explains: https://twitter.com/YamiYukiSenpai/status/1178212250240335872
<kinghat> thanks RikMills. ill give ya a twitter follow as well.
<RikMills> 👍
<kinghat> eventually going to move from neon, which i love having the most up2date plasma, and following the fast ubuntu cycle(non LTS). so i guess back to kubuntu i go. still wondering if its better to go that route or somehow just put the up2date plasma DE on top of ubuntu non LTS release to be able to switch between them.
<santa_> good evening everyone
<santa_> RikMills: I need to poke you about kirigami-gallery again :|
<santa_> in addition to the fact it's still in the new queue, I have just realized that we have an empty binary package in src:kirigami2 from frameworks
<santa_> I got this error in my latest test rebuild:
<santa_> Error: trying to put version '5.62.0-0ubuntu1+tritemio5' of 'kirigami-gallery' in 'ubuntu-exp3|main|amd64',
<santa_> while there already is the stricly newer '19.04.3-1+tritemio1' in there.
<santa_> s
<santa_> so to fix this, in addition to upload the package we must delete first the kirigami-gallery bin package from src:kirigami2
<santa_> otherwise I guess the kirigami-gallery upload would be rejected by LP
<santa_> s/the kirigami-gallery upload/future kirigami2 uploads/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Right. Let me look later in the week
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-01
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> hi .. how to hide the libvirt qemu from sddm user list?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> what need to be add in sddm.conf ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> HideUsers=  <—
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-02
<BluesKaj> Howdy al
<BluesKaj> err, Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-03
<magic_ninja> what is up with forcing snap installs in 19.10?
<valorie> magic_ninja: I think it's about not having to package stuff over and over
<valorie> since snaps will update
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> What exactly is being forced?
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> Besides Chromium
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> lxd
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I think they watched: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-5EJ4PrV9I
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @RikMills https://youtu.be/jUwlzLZaZ5A
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> excuse the modest "youtuber skills" XD
<valorie> pretty cool, santa_
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Nice
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-04
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-05
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-10-06
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from Linuxophil: Good day @popeydc ! Do you know if the newest nvidia drivers are in the ubuntu archives already or is that still in the works and we thus need the ppa? I cannot check since I have the ppa enabled on 18.04.
<acheronuk> mamarley: ??? ^
<mamarley> acheronuk: Sorry, I don't keep up with what version is in the official archive.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ok
